# 

## JK2010

Mam pytanie do budujących i tych co  już wybudowali.
Czy za max. 300 tys. zł uda się wybudować dom do stanu pozwalającego na zamieszkanie w nim? (elewacja może być nie wykończona)
Zakładając, że ma się uzbrojoną działkę.

----------


## certa

Napisz  jaki ten dom ma byc pietrowy parterowy 50m czy 150m?  W większości projektów masz podane koszty +/- SSO i SSZ.

----------


## bowess

Uda się. Zależnie od wielkości domu z mniejszym lub większym wkładem pracy własnej. Ale wybór dobrego, taniego w budowie i ewentualnie z możliwością etapowania wykończeń projektu to podstawa.

----------


## IZA30

uda sie sama mam takie plany,ale jeszcze mysle o elewacji  :smile:

----------


## EZS

zalezy jaki duży dom
zalezy od projektu
zalezy od systemu (firma vs gospodarczy)
zależy od wkładu wlasnej pracy
zalezy od tego, co chcemy w nim mieć (np pompa ciepła...)

dużo zależy
tak postawione pytanie nie ma odpowiedzi

----------


## JK2010

Myślę o takich projektach lub domach tej wielkości:

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z124,komp...wuspadowy.html 

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z35,Proje...m,garazem.html

Ogrzewanie najlepsze byłaby pompa cieplna, a jak nie da rady to olej lub groszek.

----------


## bowess

Sugeruję jeszcze poszukać wśród domów z kosztorysem w okolicach 250 tys. Większa rezerwa w razie jakichś skoków cen materiałów lub robocizny, większa szansa na pompę, spełnienie jakichś drobnych marzeń w wykończeniach lub wyposażeniu domu.

Z35 zmieści się w 300tys. tylko pod warunkiem, że włożysz własną robociznę najlepiej za więcej niż 10 tys., a i to licząc bez żadnej rezerwy.

----------


## EZS

Z35 ma drogi dach, niezależnie czy połozysz dachówkę czy blachę, dwuspadowy wyjdzie kilka tyś taniej
Z35 ma duzy garaz, potrzebny ci taki? to kosztuje
jeżeli zrobisz go w wersji z poddaszem, to bedzie sporo droższy, niż ten z124 a do tego mniej wygodny strych ma. jeżeli jednak potraktujesz go jako parterówkę, nie dasz stropu ani okien a na górze zrobisz graciarnię bez ogrzewania i bez zabudowy, to będzie znacznie taniej.

generalnie 300 tyś to nie jest mało i powinno wystarczyc. Choć odejmij 50 tyś na pompę, to już nie jest tak różowo. 
Zawsze masz dwie drogi - oszczędny projekt, tani system gospodarczy a jak zostanie, to można poszaleć albo wypasiony projekt z drogim dachem i... jakoś to będzie  :wink: 
Ja na dom podobny do z124 (mniejszy o garaż) wydałam ok 350 tyś z przyłaczami a bez mebli. Dla potanienia budowaliśmy bez garażu, bez podłogówki (kaloryfery), bez reku. Nie wiele mam w domu drogich bajerów (parkiet, droga kabina) a przy wykończeniówce duuużo robiliśmy sami. Pewnie ktoś inny by wybudował ten sam dom za 200 tyś (tymi ręcami) albo za 500 (firmą na gotowo).

----------


## aksamitka

*JK2010* ja przymierzam się do z35 - na górze planuje strych, mam nadzieje ze w 300 tys stan deweloperski się uda

pozdrawiam

----------


## kosadob

Witam.

Tak czytam to forum i czytam i muszę przyznać, że sa bardzo podzielone zdania co do kosztów budowy naszych domów.
Zdaję sobie z tego sprawę, że tam gdzie za działkę ok. 1100 m2 trzeba zapłacić 60 - 100 tyś zł. to koszty budowy są także chyba wyższe, napewno robocizny.

Czy dam rade wybudować ten "dom marzeń" za ok. 300 - 350 tyś zł.
http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...y&id_domku=208 

System budowy - gospodarczy - w mojej okolicy lioczą sobie ok 20 - 30 tyś. z dachem.
W mojej gestii całe malowanie, układanie paneli, teśc prawdopodobnie położy wszędzie tam gdzie bedą planowane płytki (jeżeli będzie w kraju).
Dodam, że działka juz jest! Kasa będzie na projekt, adaptację, ogrodzenie i może coś ok. 10 15 tyś, na poczet fundamentów, reszta, czyli ok. 300 - 350 tyś kredyt, którego połowę lub trochę więcej spłace po sprzedaży teraźnijszego mieszkania.

Dom jest dwupokoleniowy i taki muszę budować, gdyż muszę zabrać ze sobą rodziców, gdyż nie dam rady działać na dwa domy, mieszkamy w takim układzie (dół rodzice, góra my) odzielne kuchnie, łazienki, w sumie oddzielne mieszkania juz ponad 4 lata i jes Ok poza małymi zgrzytami.

----------


## jar.os

gdyby miał 120 m2 a nie 200 to by było realne

----------


## kalumet

jeżeli nie będziecie szaleć przy wykończeniówce
i jak najwięcej zrobicie sami
zamiast dachówki dać blachę
to powinno wystarczyć

----------


## face

wg kosztorysu to koszt 380 tys, zapewne netto... wiec...
bez szalenstw i pod warunkami ktore wymieniles sie powinno udac

----------


## Dzika

Nie da rady. Chyba, że wszystko zrobicie sami i wybierzecie tanie materiały. Niestety kosztorysy podawane przez biura projektowe nijak się mają do rzeczywistości. Musisz policzyć za 1m2 powierzchni netto 2000 - 2500 zł. Ten dom ma około 250 m2 netto, więc sobie policz. Ale projekt ładny :smile:

----------


## jan_z_wolna

To duży dom. Za 300 nie ma mowy. 350 kasy będzie *bardzo* na styk. Na konstrukcji nie oszczędzaj.  W wykończeniówkę trzeba będzie się moooooocno zaangażować. Materiały najtańsze. Moim zdaniem  kosztorys jest całkiem realny. Sprawdziłem kilka większych pozycji i tak mniej więcej się zgadzają.
Pamiętaj jednak o kosztach uzbrojenia działki (prąd, woda), transportu materiałów itd., paliwa i innych takich "dupereli". Tych pozycji nie ma w kosztorysie a suma summarum dochodzą pewnie do kilku % całej kwoty.
Jak bym miał 350 tysi, to bym startował *pod warunkiem*, że byłbym na 100% pewny, że mam umiejętności i czas na własną pracę i pilnowanie całej budowy. Ekipami tego nie postawisz.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

kurcze,widze,ze temat goracy i czesto powtarzany...
ciekawe czy znajdzie sie ktos,kto powie,ze mozna za taka kase zbudowac ten dom.....
przede wszystkim kosadob rozpisz sobie kosztorys i trzymaj sie go...nie dawaj sie namawiac na nic "bo lepsze",czy pozniej moze sie przyda.....inaczej poplyniesz .....

----------


## Kicek26

Jeden postawi innemu braknie tyle kasy, wszystko rozbija się z jakich materiałów, ile pracy własnej no i jak wielki jest dom...
Ktoś kto ma czas i chęci i trochę umiejętności sporo zrobi samemu to się spokojnie zmieści ale kto nie ma i weźmie ekipy do wszystkiego to nie ma najmniejszych możliwości.
Na takie pytanie to ludzie sami sobie powinni odpowiadać a nie pytać innych ... co można doradzić takiej osobie? Ktoś powie że postawi inny że nie ma sensu, trzeba usiąść przekalkulować wszystko i wtedy podjąć decyzję a nie zapytać na forum ^^

----------


## Artur-M

Witam,
jak w temacie marzyć każdy może, a ja jestem typem marzyciela  :smile: 

Chciałbym (już poczyniłem pierwsze kroki *MAM DZIAŁKĘ*), zbudować dom *do 300tyś* złotych *pod klucz*, ale bez mebli itp., oczywiście w kredycie na EURO 35lat  :smile: 

*PROJEKT DOMU:*
http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...isze/0/356#top

Zastanawiam się z jakich materiałów wybudować dom aby było tanio a powiedzmy na przyzwoitym poziomie. Myslałem o *gazobetonie*, jak chodzi o dach to *BLACHO*dachówka, bez zbednych dodatków jak w projekcie typu ozgobne cegiełki na około... troszkę mniej okien na piętrze itp..

Jak chodzi o ogrzewanie to pompa ciepła + ogrzewanie podłogowe (ale na to mam gotówkę) ogólnie chodzi o wybudowanie domu pod klucz za kwotę do 300 000zł bez działki, oraz ogrzewania  :smile: 

jest to realne z tym projektem?? :smile: 

Prosze o jakieś wskazówki, jakie są teraz najlepsze systemy do budowania domu w miare ekonomiczne a na przyzwoitym poziomie. Na czym można zaoszczedzić, na czym się nie da itp .. i czy moje plany są realne...

aa i najważniejsze - nie chce basenu i tak nie umiem pływać  :smile: 


Pozdrawiam
Artur-M

----------


## beton44

hahaha 

tego Gargamela???

NIE-REALNE


a co  jest ekonomiczne:

przeglądnij forum,
tam będzie:

1. bez garażu
2. bryła stodoła dwuspadowy dach 
3. bez wykuszy, ganków, KOMINÓW  jak skrzydło Airbusa

itd....

----------


## Artur-M

ok, wracam do marzeń  :wink: 
ehh 500 000zł.. to o 200 000 więcej jak chcieliśmy na to przeznaczyć.

Widzę, że ciężko będzie wybudować piękny domek za 300 000 - 350 000.

----------


## beton44

gargamel - jest piękny ????

----------


## Artur-M

czego gargamel?? :smile: 
mojej 2 połówce się podoba.. mi w sumie też, coś innego  :wink:  zapada w pamięć.

Ogólnie chodzi nam o jakiś domek do 160mkw ... w cenie do 300 000zł (działkę już mamy 12ar lekko pod prostokąt) 
Mamy również odłożone 50 000zł które zapewne pójdzie na pompę ciepła + ogrzewanie podłogowe (ogólnie full service z robocizną).

Szukamy.. ciągle szukamy, a ten wydawał się taki ładny i jeszcze ta antresola... ogólnie sypialnia nad garażem... trochę na uboczu domu.
Ładny projekt  :wink:

----------


## beton44

ojej...

50 tysięcy wpłać na konto w banku będzie na 20 lat ogrzewania gazem....

a za 300 tysięcy - naprawdę - stodoła z dwuspadowym dachem, bez garażu i gargamelowych wykuszy, wieżyczek, facjatek, balkonów 
i wystarczy pewnie....

naprawdę. zresztą zrobisz co chcesz....

----------


## Artur-M

garaż jest potrzebny  :smile:  mamy 2 samochody, ciężko to trzymać na zewnątrz mając juz domek i działkę...

----------


## Artur-M

w sumie 120mkw to i tak dużo prawda?
teraz mamy 48mkw w bloku... także by było więcej o 72mkw  :smile: 

tylko znaleźć ładny domek tak jak piszecie prosty a w miarę ciekawy to problem... chyba, że projekt na zamówienie... 
iść do architekta i wykonać projekt jakiś taki, który by nam najbardziej odpowiadał.

Czyli coś typu zacisze ale proste, w sensie domek 4 ściany bez jakiegoś połączenia tunelem do pokoju nad garażem..
Układ w środku nam bardzo odpowiada, ale może rzeczywiście zmniejszyć to do 120mkw .. i ustawić jakoś inaczej te garaże.

----------


## jimminen

Słuchaj kolegów bo dobrze radzą wiem że wygląd to kwestia gustu, ale i stodoła może ładnie wyglądać a garaż 2 stanowiskowy upchasz w 14x9 m. Szablon koszmarny do ogrzania, a sam komin to z 3o tys.

----------


## Artur-M

a co powiecie np na układ jak w zaciszu (pokoje, itp... antresola) - to wg nas prawie idealne jest
Ale bez tych kominów... garaż gdzieś postawić osobno nie przyłączony do domu 

Zmniejszyć trochę domek, powiedzmy do tych 120-130mkw da się wtedy dojść do 300k zł wykończony?? :smile: 

i czy tak na serio OPŁACA SIĘ instalować ogrzewanie podłogowe z pompą ciepła wiem że to z 50 000zł będzie kosztować.
Oczywiście pompa zintegrowana z butla ze 220l na wodę.

----------


## Aleksandryta

Ja nie mogę tego gargamela otworzyć z linku podanego przez Artur-M !!!! 
Artur weź "się zbierz"  :wink:  i zacznij myśleć bardziej realnie.... :smile:

----------


## Havena

Nie wydaje mi sie, zeby wystarczylo Ci 300tys. na taki dom (nawet bez ogrzewania). 
Zwroc tez uwage na slupy w salonie. Nie beda Ci przeszkadzac? Horyzont sie lubuje w slupach. Do tego projektuja stalowe domy (za nas sie smiali w Centrostalu, jak powiedzielismy, ze potrzebujemy taka ilosc stali do budowy domu jednorodzinnego...).

----------


## Havena

> czy tak na serio OPŁACA SIĘ instalować ogrzewanie podłogowe z pompą ciepła wiem że to z 50 000zł będzie kosztować.
> Oczywiście pompa zintegrowana z butla ze 220l na wodę.


Ale co to znaczy 'oplaca'? Na pewno Ci sie nie 'zwroca' poniesione naklady... Za to wygoda nie do opisania  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Artur,chce coś chyba oryginalnego,ciut innego niż szablon.Ale oryginalność kosztuje.Za 300 bez szans.Trzeba dorzucić drugie 300.Ja myślę o domu 120-130 w parterze ;ub 130-150 w poddaszu i liczę bez garażu ,że sam dom bez działki,przyłączy,papierów ,ogrodzenia ,zagospodarowania terenu to będzie 450 jak nic.Może się miło rozczaruję.
A parterówki na dwuspadzie nie chcesz - http://www.domforma.pl/toronto
Trochę by go trzeba powiększyć i koniecznie ściankę gdzie te dwa słupy koło stołu jadalnianego dać ,żeby oddzielić trochę od kuchni.Nie wiem czy 300 by starczyło,ale też by brakło ze 100 w/g mnie
Na taki z poddaszem po powiększeniu też nie wiem czy by stykło,też plus 100 (kuchnia chyba nie ustawna) http://www.domforma.pl/mediolan 
Wklejam dla przykładu bo takie ciekawe w/g mnie.W cale nie muszą być ciekawe w/g ciebie.
Garaż jednostanowiskowy i z boku wiata?
A może dwustanowiskowy wypasiony za 20tys -blacha ,styro,tynk jak na domku,dach jak na domku ,z zewnątrz nie do odróżnienia od murowanego ,a jakieś myślę 70tys zostanie w kieszeni.Potrzeba samochodom salonu większego niż twój salon.Do tego za 100tys?Po to tylko by rano nie zgarniać sniegu?Może i dla kogoś potrzeba.Ale jeśli masz 300 to musisz poszukać kompromisów.Pamiętaj ,że garaż od twojego salonu różni w zasadzie brakiem kanapy i i jakiejś komódki i tv.Noi może tańsze płytki na podłodze.Reszta to koszt jak domu.

----------


## anetina

nawet budując systemem gospodarczym takiego domu to i my byśmy za 300 tys. nie postawili
oczywiście po znacznych poprawkach można by spróbować  :smile:

----------


## adwersarz

co ten architekt ćpał ?  :big grin:

----------


## Artur-M

Rzeczywiście chyba trzeba będzie zmienić projekt  :smile: 
Ok to stanęło na....

zmiana z "gargamela" na stodołe  :smile:  garaż gdzieś oddzielnie na 2 stanowiska tak aby z zewnątrz wyglądał jak dom  :smile: 

Ojj widzę, że to będzie ciężka przeprawa... aby wszystko wyszło ciekawie a w kwocie do 300 000 (mając działkę) + 50 000 na pompe z podłogówką.

Teraz tylko materiał... czy np solbet to dobre rozwiązanie?? :smile:

----------


## Artur-M

> Ale żeś się uwziął na tą PCi  Solbet to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie,najcieplejszy materiał do budowy a przy tym nie drogi.Będzie taniej jak na zewnętrzne dasz BK a wewnątrz silikat,jeśli chcesz po całości taniej to buduj z silikatu 18cm(najtańszy w tej chwili materiał) a na to słuszną warstwę styro.


podobno pompa to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie  :wink:  wolę chyba dać trochę kasy za instalacje takiego systemu i potem placić mniejsze rachunki.. biorąc pod uwagę, że na dom idzie kredyt... to jednak lepiej na poczatku dać więcej a potem płacić kredyt i mniejsze opłaty aby wyrobić  :smile: 

a po drugie pompa zintegrowana ze zbiornikiem 220l da mi ciepła wodę dodatkowo  :wink: 
 i podłogówka każdy wie jakie ma plusy  :smile:  

tak BTW nie wiedziałem że z domem jest tyle zachodu  :big grin:

----------


## Aleksandryta

Jasne Artur pompa da Ci ciepłą wodę dodatkowo i zrobisz sobie basen w salonie  :big grin:   :wink:

----------


## tomek131

Możesz jeszcze kupić pompę ciepła powietrze/woda dobrej klasy.Wyliczano gdzieś ,że rachunki rocznie wyższe o 300 czy 400zł od tej z odwiertami a różnica w cenie koło 20tys chyba.
Chyba niemal total górna półka w takich pompach to mitsubishi zubadan za 25tys (ponoć grzeje do -25)poszukaj info.Na forum jest użytkownik.Są też takie ponad 18kW za jedyne 11tys zł .Linki masz na wątku o pompach powietrze woda.HenoK (znana postać z tego forum,pozytywnie znana) był u gościa z tymi pompami po 11tys.

----------


## Artur-M

> Możesz jeszcze kupić pompę ciepła powietrze/woda dobrej klasy.Wyliczano gdzieś ,że rachunki rocznie wyższe o 300 czy 400zł od tej z odwiertami a różnica w cenie koło 20tys chyba.
> Chyba niemal total górna półka w takich pompach to mitsubishi zubadan za 25tys (ponoć grzeje do -25)poszukaj info.Na forum jest użytkownik.Są też takie ponad 18kW za jedyne 11tys zł .Linki masz na wątku o pompach powietrze woda.HenoK (znana postać z tego forum,pozytywnie znana) był u gościa z tymi pompami po 11tys.


gdzieś czytałem o tych pompach, zapewne jak znajdę odpowiedni projekt wtedy będe patrzył jakie ogrzewanie będzie dla niego najlepsze  :smile:  wiem, że na pewno będzie to powiązane z podłogówka  :smile: 

przynajmniej forum sprowadziło mnie na ziemię  :smile:  teraz tylko znależć odpowiedni domek... ahh

a tak przy okazji orientuje się ktoś, jak to jest z projektami indywidualnymi??
w sensie architekt + burza mózgów inwestorów = projekt domu
duże koszty są takiego rozwiązania??

----------


## Artur-M

> Mój architekt robiący adaptację krzyczał sobie za indywidualny od 8-12tys.zł


wow, troche sobie cenił - to chyba lepiej wyjdę jak kupię gotowy projekt i go po prostu przerobię?? :smile:

----------


## Artur-M

http://tnij.org/domekvol2 a może taki domek?? :smile: 
koszt wg projektu 240 netto  :wink: 

gdyby tak zrobić to solbetem, pokryć blachodachówką to w 300k bym się zmieścił jeszcze z garażem obok na 2 stanowiska  :wink:

----------


## ida2

*Arturo* tzn musiałeś gotowy projekt za 2tys. a potem adaptacja 3,5 jeszcze?? 
te 8-10 tys. za indywidualny to chyba lekka przesada  :Confused:

----------


## kama33

> 8-10tys.zł za indywidualny z pojektami branżowymi to jest normalny koszt.


  Za projekt indywidualny ze wszystkim co potrzeba płacę 5400 zł.

----------


## kama33

> No to cena fajna,u nas takich dobrych wujków architektów nie ma


Za to u nas jest kilku, bo pytałam różnych i wszyscy podawali podobną cenę  :wink:

----------


## Artur-M

> Za to u nas jest kilku, bo pytałam różnych i wszyscy podawali podobną cenę


a gdzie to?? :smile:  
może i ja się tam przejadę hehe, skoro jest tylu tanich architektów... może warto  :smile:

----------


## Izzie

Pozwólcie że się wtrącę..u nas tj.w świętokrzyskim architekt śmieje się z tych którzy zaczynają budowę mając 40 tys.,bo za sam projekt indywidualny bierze 12-13tys.Mnie tam na to nie stać ale są tacy dla których i tyle nie jest dużo :jaw drop:

----------


## gliczarowianin

> *Arturo* tzn musiałeś gotowy projekt za 2tys. a potem adaptacja 3,5 jeszcze?? 
> te 8-10 tys. za indywidualny to chyba lekka przesada


Na podhalu od 10 tysiecy w gore. Brat zaplacil 15. Inny znajomy za adaptacje juz zaplacil 6 tys a projekt dostal za 3. Ponoc zmiana kontow dachu powoduje zmiane calkowicie projektu  :Confused:  Tak wiec trzeba dobrze sie zastanowic nad gotowym planem.

----------


## anetina

> Za projekt indywidualny ze wszystkim co potrzeba płacę 5400 zł.


a ja miałam projekt za 2,6 tys.
 u nas takie ceny są

----------


## Artur-M

aż z ciekawości popytam po architektach w rzeszowie, ciekawe ile biorą - znając życie 10tyś jak nic  :smile: ) droga sprawa, ale chyba jednak lepiej kupić gotowca i zrobić adaptację... coś powiększyć coś pomniejszyć, zmienić układ i też będzie "po swojemu" a mniejsza kasa  :smile: 

tak przy okazji http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m3f019b603e63f "pod klucz" wg projektu nieco ponad 300 000, także blachodachówka solbet i mamy 300 000  :wink: )

----------


## mjakob

> aż z ciekawości popytam po architektach w rzeszowie, ciekawe ile biorą - znając życie 10tyś jak nic ) droga sprawa, ale chyba jednak lepiej kupić gotowca i zrobić adaptację... coś powiększyć coś pomniejszyć, zmienić układ i też będzie "po swojemu" a mniejsza kasa 
> 
> tak przy okazji http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m3f019b603e63f "pod klucz" wg projektu nieco ponad 300 000, także blachodachówka solbet i mamy 300 000 )


Nie nieco, tylko 33 tyś. I to cena netto. Brutto to już w sumie 410 tyś. Jeszcze wyposażenie no i zagospodarowanie (chociazby symboliczne) działki i przyłącza.
Samo okno w wykuszu będzie kosztować 6-7tyś! Jak nie lepiej.
Jeśli chcesz potanić ten dom, to zrównaj wykusze, spłaszcz dach, wywal to kosmiczne okno i balkon.

----------


## Artur-M

chyba nigdy nie znajdę ładnego domku w dobrej cenie, chociaż będę próbował  :smile:  każdy mnie na ziemię sprowadza. Chociaż tak jak wyżej napisane - adaptacja adaptacja  :smile: 

coś się uda zrobić  :smile: 

ale rzeczywiście, balkony są niepotrzebne - wystarczy dać jakieś ładne poręcze, w końcu po co komu balkon w domku jednorodzinnym jak można po prostu wyjść na ogród  :wink:

----------


## anetina

Artur, a jaki domek szukasz?
nie przeglądałam wszystkich wpisów  :smile:

----------


## anetina

ja mam balkon na górze w sypialni - a chociażby po to, by pościel przewietrzyć
no sorry, ale nie wystawię pościel na tarasa  - ani mi sie z nią by nie chciało schodzić z góry, ani to za ciekawy widok dla mnie i dla wszystkich na tarasie
na tarasie to ja wolę kawkę pić na leżaczku i patrzeć na bawiące się dzieci  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Artur tak czytam ten watek i wydaje mi sie jakbys byl z kosmosu. Ciagle tylko wspominasz o tej pompie ciepla i pokazujesz linki do domow, ktore sa na pewno duuuzo drozsze niz 300 tys. Wez no sie w garsc i poczytaj dzienniki ludzi, kosztorysy.
Chcesz dom do 3 stow, to bez wykuszy, podcieni, do 110 m, dach dwuspadowy, bez roznych zbednych kosztow.

Jest duzo projektow fajnych, prostych domkow. Usiadz z zona, wezcie kartke i wypiszcie co musi byc na pewno, jaki duzy salon, ile sypialni, jaka kuchnia ( otwarta, zamknieta, duza lub nie) itepe... itede. A potem jeszcze usiadzcie i pomyslcie pod katem tego ze kazdy metr to minimum 2500 -3000 zl i zastanowcie sie czy kazdy metr jest Ci potrzebny

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dodam tylko ze nie wszystko zloto co sie swieci, czasem dom wyglada fajnie z zewnatrz a w srodku jest komplenie nie funkcjonalny.
Dobrze Ci radze, najpierw patrz na funkcjonalnosc w srodku .

----------


## anetina

MusiSieUdac dobrze radzi - my też najpierw środek robiliśmy, a dopiero co nam wyszło z zewnątrz z zewnątrz mamy mały domek, a w środku mimo wszystko naprawdę funkcjonalne pomieszczenia

----------


## Artur-M

> Dodam tylko ze nie wszystko zloto co sie swieci, czasem dom wyglada fajnie z zewnatrz a w srodku jest komplenie nie funkcjonalny.
> Dobrze Ci radze, najpierw patrz na funkcjonalnosc w srodku .


jako, że całe życie spędziłem w bloku... nigdy nie miałem kontaktu z domami jednorodzinnymi (moja druga połówka również) ciężko jest mi ocenić czy dom będzie funkcjonalny, czy dany projekt będzie tańszy droższy itp. Póki co jest nas 2, ale będzie docelowo 4, dlatego patrzymy na przestronne domki ale mniejsze jak 140mkw.

Nie mam takiej wyobraźni jak ludzie, którzy mieszkali w domkach czy mieli z nimi kontakt. W sumie ze wszystkich moich znajomych może 1 osoba ma "domek jednorodzinny" i w dodatku szeregówkę.

Reszta, albo planuje mieć domek (i myślą podobnie jak ja... że uda się za 300 000 nie wiadomo co) albo mieszkają w blokach.

----------


## anetina

dlatego spróbujcie sobie rozrysować, co byście chcieli w takim domku, poczawszy od kuchni, spizarki, salonu, wiatrołapu, łazienki
a później dalej będziecie tworzyć

----------


## MusiSieUdac

To nakresl co bys chcial miec w srodku i postaramy Ci sie pomoc. Z drugiej strony nic to nie ma do rzeczy, ze nie mieszkales w domu...ale czytac umiesz i mozesz przegladac dzienniki budowy na forum. Mozesz wsiasc w auto i pojezdzic, popytac ludzi, ktorzy sie buduja... wystarcza szczere checi i glowa do myslenia

Zobacz, dalismy Ci wytyczne: dach jak najprostszy, pow. do 120m ( chociaz ja bym obstawala przy max 110m), najlepiej jak najmniej kominow, lazienki w jednym pionie, bez wykuszy, roznicy poziomow, podcieni i innych takich.

----------


## Artur-M

to zabieramy się za pracę  :smile: 
ołówek w rękę i do dzieła - pewnie na weekendzie pojawi się tutaj "rysunek" projekt domku  :smile:

----------


## anetina

i wtedy rysunek pokaż i jak coś to podpowiemy co nieco  :smile:

----------


## Artur-M

obawiam się, że wyjdzie wtedy dom za 500 000 PRZYNAJMNIEJ  :wink: 

niby będzie prosto... na dole łazienka / pom. gospodarcze / kotłownia (pewnie obok przedzielona jakąś ścianką) duży salon z jadalnia i kuchnia oraz malutką spiżarnią.

A na piętrze? cóż docelowo będzie nas 4.. także pewnie 3-4 sypialnie (jedna z garderobą i łazienką maluuuuutką) + dodatkowa łazienka i chyba tyle.
Garaż na 2 stanowiska powstanie pewnie gdzieś obok domku.. mały może tylko wiata drewniana... a może coś podobnego do domku...

swego czasu bardzo nam się podobały (i chyba dalej podobają) antresole nad salonem / jadalnią... ale to już chyba koszty koszty koszty...

----------


## anetina

no to ja ci w skrócie powiem, jak jest u mnie

na dole
kuchnia ze spiżarką
salon
schody na górę  :smile: 
pod schodami łazienka z ubikacją
gabinet obok
jest jeszcze kotłownia i garaż na 1 auto  :smile: 

na górze
wielka sypialnia z garderobą, nad - strych
duży pokój z garderobą - z wejsciem na mały stryszek
wielki pokój inwestorka z garderobą i antresola nad  :smile: 
mały pokój z wielką garderoba
spora łazienka

dom z zewnątrz malutki - bo powiedzmy, ze prawie kwadrat 10,7 m na 10,7 m

----------


## MusiSieUdac

A jaki Ci powiem tak albo dokladasz kase, albo zapierniczasz sam albo weryfikujesz swoje marzenia

----------


## Artur-M

MusiSieUdac  :smile:  po prostu musi hehe.

Będę dążył do celu tak aby wszystko pogodzić - kasę, marzenia, pracę.

----------


## Havena

> Ciagle tylko wspominasz o tej pompie ciepla


Uwazam, ze ma bardzo dobre podejscie! Naprawde mam dosc moich sasiadow, ktorzy pala jakims syfem i zadymiaja cala okolice! Oby wiecej bylo takich myslacych inwestorow! PC to przyszlosc.

----------


## anetina

u mnie sąsiedzi - jak to na wsi - palą czymś, co dymi straszliwie, no i śmierdzi

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Podsune Ci wzor, wydaje mi sie, ze akurat koszt tego domu to tak troche blizej 400 tys niz 300 ,ale zobacz: http://www.mtmstyl.pl/projekt-bielik_2/rzuty/

Nie jest to czego szukasz i nie jest tez idealny ( balkon, trzy kominy)Troche rzeczy mozna by tu pozmieniac, ale pokazalam ten dom, zeby nakreslic Ci bryle

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Rozumiem i tez jestem za proekologicznymi rozwiazaniami, ale tylko jak masz na to kase. A ze w Polsce koszt pompy ciepla jest nierealny, to nijak ma sie do definicji domu taniego w budowie. Chodzi mi o to zeby Artura nie wprowadzic w blad tylko sprowadzic na Ziemie. Mi tez kazdy pisal o kosztach o ktorych sie zapomina, a trzeba zaplacic. A teraz sama widze, ze naprawde sporo kasy idzie na to czego nawet nie widac, ale sporo tez mozna zaoszczedzic jak sie poglowkuje. 
Bo przeciez wszystko zaczyna sie od projektu i tu jest caly pies pogrzebany!

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Amen :smile:

----------


## Artur-M

> W małym,tanim domku gdzie każdy grosz jest na wagę złota nie można sobie pozwolić na taki wydatek.
> Nie tylko PCi jest ekologiczna,grzanie samym prądem również,całkowity koszt wodnej podłogówki z piecem elektrycznym,"kotłownią" to koszt 8-10tys.zł na dom ok.130m2,koszt "kotłowni" z PCi to min.50tys.zł.
> Przy zapotrzebowaniu domku na ciepło rzędu 40-50kWh/m2 daje nam rachunki za ogrzewanie za sezon ok.2tys.zł,doprowadzenie tak małego domu do takiego zapotrzebowania nie jest bardzo kosztowne.
> PCi to przyszłość na...kilka,kilkanaście lat.Daję głowę,że po tym czasie wymyślą coś innego 
> Inna sprawa,ze za kilka lat PCi będą w cenie lodówki i wtedy bez przeszkód i wydawania dużej kasy możemy podpiąć PCi pod podłogówkę 
> Oczywiście,jeśli ktoś nie liczy się z kasą to może kupić PCi+ doprowadzić do zapotrzebowania na ciepło jak wyżej i wtedy rachunki za ogrzewanie za sezon wyniosą 700zł ale czy warto za 1300zł rocznie i zwrot kasy za 25lat(jeśli PCi będzie dalej sprawna) ?


a jak to jest z wodą przy takim ogrzewaniu?? ile wychodzi to miesięcznie??

----------


## kama33

> a gdzie to?? 
> może i ja się tam przejadę hehe, skoro jest tylu tanich architektów... może warto


Skoro jesteś z Rzeszowa to zapraszam bo blisko  :wink: 

Może usciślę: projekt przygotowuje mi projektant, wszelkie pieczątki podbija architekt. W cenie którą podałam (5400 zł) mam wliczony projekt domu, projekty przyłaczy prądu i sanitarne, wpisanie w działkę, projekt zjazdu z działki, uzgodnienie ZUD czyli wszystko, co jest potrzebne do pozwolenia na budowę. Dostałam od projetujacego wycenę dla projektu indywidualnego i gotowego. Różnica w cenie to 550 zł na korzyść gotowego, ale w nim dochodzą jeszcze zmiany dodatkowo płatne. Z tego wychodzi, że cena samego projektu indywidualnego wynosi ok 2600.

----------


## Artur-M

> Do cwu albo bojler grzany w II taryfie,koszt zależy od zużycia ale z tego co czytam to jakieś 200-300kWh x 0,3zł albo mała PCi do cwu za ok.5tys.zł i średniorocznie dzielisz to przez COP 2,5.


i znów PCi  :wink:  zlinczują mnie Ci którzy czytając ten temat widzą, że chcę wydać 300 000zł no 350 000zł (50k mam odłożone) na dom a myślę o PCi chociaż w tym wypadku to już jakaś mała pompa, pewnie powietrze  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Artur, a mozesz zargumentowac dlaczego ma byc pompa ....?

----------


## Izzie

A czy moglibyście zerknąć na ten dom,ile trzeba by na coś takiego mieć?http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/lunaIII

----------


## Artur-M

dlaczego ciągle mi po głowie chodzi PCi??
Biorę pod uwagę to, iż kredyt idzie na ten dom.. biorąc pod uwagę jego koszt (pewnie koło 1500zł/mc) dodatkowo licząc wszystkie opłaty (prad, woda, gaz, paliwo do samochodów + jedzenie itp.) koszty idą znacznie w górę. Pojawia się myśl więcej włoże w ogrzewanie itp.. mniej będę pózniej wkładał na miesiąc i bedzie można jakoś wszystko ładnie poukładać.

Tak sobię myślę tylko...

----------


## kubanski

Weź kalkulator i policz po prostu.
Wszystko kwestia kalkulacji.
Załóżmy bierzesz kredyt na 300 tyś zł. Na kredytach dokładnie się nie znam ale zakładam że musisz oddać 40% więcej niż pożyczyłeś więc masz 300 000 * 1.4 = 420tys
Teraz bierzesz kredyt na 265 tyś (50 już masz i "wrzucasz" to w budowę, a 15tyś załóżmy kosztuje kotłownia alternatywna do pompy ciepła z podłogówką). 265 tyś * 1.4 = 371 tyś. Więc tutaj już masz różnicę w odsetkach kredytu i zastanów się jaki sens ma twoja pompa ciepła. To, że będziesz spłacał kredyt przez 30 czy 25 nie oznacza, że go nie odczujesz.
Przekalkukuj to i zastanów się czy na prawdę na tym oszczędzisz.
Zapłacisz może i niewiele mniej za ogrzewanie ale będziesz musiał spłacać większy kredyt. Przy obydwu opcjach masz 300k na budowę + kotłownie.
A teraz weź kalkulator dokładne warunki kredytu i oblicz sobie.
Zastanów się czy warto budować "ładny" dom dla sąsiadów czy dom użyteczny ale prosty dla siebie. Niestety "ładne domy" to trochę wyższy przedział cenowy a przecież żyjesz w środku nie na zewnątrz. Kredyt można wziąć i wybudować ładny ale potem całe życie będzie się kręcić wokół spłaty kredytu. Na wakacje będzie mniej pieniędzy, na zabawę, na życie.
Wszystko trzeba przemyśleć na spokojnie.
Jak mieszkasz teraz na 48 metrach to na pewno na 120 ciasno Ci nie będzie.
I weź pod uwagę potencjalne koszty obsługi pompy a alternatywnego źródła zasilania. Pompa w tym pułapie cenowym i metrażu wg mnie to nieporozumienie ale to tylko moja opinia.

Każdy kalkuluje na sucho ale nigdy nie brane pod uwagę jest finansowanie przedsięwzięcia.

----------


## Artur-M

> Weź kalkulator i policz po prostu.
> Wszystko kwestia kalkulacji.
> Załóżmy bierzesz kredyt na 300 tyś zł. Na kredytach dokładnie się nie znam ale zakładam że musisz oddać 40% więcej niż pożyczyłeś więc masz 300 000 * 1.4 = 420tys
> Teraz bierzesz kredyt na 265 tyś (50 już masz i "wrzucasz" to w budowę, a 15tyś załóżmy kosztuje kotłownia alternatywna do pompy ciepła z podłogówką). 265 tyś * 1.4 = 371 tyś. Więc tutaj już masz różnicę w odsetkach kredytu i zastanów się jaki sens ma twoja pompa ciepła. To, że będziesz spłacał kredyt przez 30 czy 25 nie oznacza, że go nie odczujesz.
> Przekalkukuj to i zastanów się czy na prawdę na tym oszczędzisz.
> Zapłacisz może i niewiele mniej za ogrzewanie ale będziesz musiał spłacać większy kredyt. Przy obydwu opcjach masz 300k na budowę + kotłownie.


trafna sugestia, nie myślałem o tym w taki sposób  :smile: 
tylko trzeba wybrać projekt... wycenić wszystko dokładnie... pomyśleć kilka razy... znów użyć kalkulatora i się na coś zdecydować to w końcu 30 lat życia... zła decyzja może wiele zmarnować...

----------


## kubanski

To jest właśnie magia budowy na kredyt a oszczędności na pompie ciepła. Odsetki wyjdą może mniejsze może większe. Wszystko trzeba przeliczyć wg np oferty jednego typu kredytu w jednym banku. Byłbym za to wdzięczny gdybyś tak na szybko policzył i tutaj to przedstawił. Wg mnie różnica mimo wszystko wyjdzie i pompa okaże się nieopłacalna. Tutaj różnica wyszła 49 tysięcy ale myślę, że grubo przesadziłem w tych moich  obliczeniach "na oko".
W każdym bądź razie czytałem trochę o PC i nikt o tym nie wspomniał a jednak mimo wszystko to jest istotne.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Celowo sie Ciebie zapytalam o argument posiadania pompy przy ograniczonym budzecie. Po prostu pompa ciepla jest bardzo droga inwestycja i jesli budujesz sie z kredytu to nie jest to rozwiazanie korzystne w twoim przypadku, bedziesz mial wiekszy koszt kredytu niz korzysci z pompy.

 Ja pamietam jak rozwazalam solary, bo w lato za friko ciepla woda, kredyt dofinansowujacy zakup solarow itepe itede Ale jak sobie wszystko policzylam to doszlam do wniosku ze instalacje solarna trzeba bedzie wymienic, zanim zwroci mi sie ich koszt, a kredyt wiekszy trzeba placic. Po drugie przy niewielkiej powierzchni domu sa to inwestycje malo oplacalne.
Wiesz nie zawsze trzeba slepo wierzyc w to o czym pisza w gazetach, ostatnio pompy ciepla maja fajny marketing i w kazdym muratorze, ladnym domie czy BD obowiazkowo sa artykuly zachwalajace ich dobrodziejstwo, te firmy niezle placa za to

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> *Pytam się gdzie tu ktoś widzi tanio eksploatację PCi ??*
> *To jest właśnie magia mediów,wpływ znajomych,zaciemnianie faktów i...moda*



Dokladnie, przede wszystkim jak masz duza chate, a co za tym idzie duza powierzchnie do ogrzania i kase na pompe to why not??Ale w twojej sytuacji jest to bez ekonomicznego poparcia

----------


## Artipb

Też jestem z Rzeszowa kolego i planuję podobnie jak Ty - tylko ja nie mam działki (a raczej mam upatrzoną-jeszcze nie kupioną, ale wstępnie zaklepaną). Po zakupie działki zostanie mi jakieś 170 tys, więc planuję wziąć jakieś 160 tys kredytu - na dom przeznaczam 300 tys +/- 30 tys zł.

Pierwszy projekt to faktycznie GARGAMEL pod każdym względem. Podejrzewam, że działeczka musiałaby być spora, żeby to w ogóle postawić i w naszych stronach trzeba liczyć około 500 tys.

Krok pierwszy - rzut oka w MPZP (na 90% takiego czegoś nie ma) lub wystąpienie o warunki zabudowy (pierwsze zderzenie z formalnościami budowlanymi, które może skutecznie ostudzić zapał, jak się czeka 3 miesiące na decyzję).
Wydane warunki zabudowy skutecznie weryfikują wszelkie plany - od tej pory poszukujesz w necie kompromisu między tym, co chciałbyć mieć na działce,a tym na co cię stać, po czym 70% propozycji odwalasz, bo niezgodne z warunkami zabudowy.

Przy projektach unikasz - lukarn, wykuszy, potężnych murowanych kominów, nietypowych okien, dużych ilości balkonów, skomplikowanej bryły - słowem stodoła lub coś w kształcie litery L z dwuspadowym dachem.
Pompa ciepła, solary i inne bajery odpadają - nie w tym budżecie, nawet u nas na Podkarpaciu.

W moim budżecie z ekstrawagancji planuję wentylację mechaniczną ( ok. 14 tys zł) i kominek z DGP, tradycyjna technologia murowana z ociepleniem ze styropianu. W środku będą tanie płytki i panele, żadnych innych luksusów. Założyłem, że garaż 2-st musi być - bo jak zbuduję dom, to nie będzie mnie stać na budowę wolnostojącego garażu, który wychodzi jednak znacznie drożej niż coś wbudowane w bryłę domu ( dawniej biedni chłopi też żywy inwentarz trzymali pod jednym dachem, a nie w osobnej obórce ze względu na koszty właśnie :wiggle: ). Chcę trzymać autko pod dachem, a oprócz tego mieć miejsce na rowery, kosiarkę i inne dziwne rzeczy. Podłoga garażu nie musi być od razu w płytkach jak się oszczędza - może być pomalowana wylewka betonowa przez dłuższy czas. Niewyszpachlowane ściany też w garażu nie rażą zbytnio, więc z porównaniami garażu i salonu bym nie przesadzał - łączy je tylko koszt budowy ścian.

Osobiście rozważałem trzy projekty:
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...razem/151/opis
http://www.projektoskop.pl/p-64956.html
http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...y-waj1559.aspx

Oczywiście w grę wchodzą drobne zmiany, bez ingerowania w konstrukcję.

Ten pierwszy ludzie stawiają z podwójnym garażem całkowicie gospodarczo za 250-270 tys., półgospodarczo za 300-330tys. Jeśli dobierze się tego firma budująca całkowicie za ciebie, 450 tys. może okazać się mało.

Budować najlepiej półgospodarczo - mając ograniczone środki sam musisz organizować roboty i zatrudniać poszczególnych wykonawców - ale nie musisz w tym wariancie sam mieszać betonu i cegieł podawać.

Pierwszy domek wyceniono mi bardzo wstępnie - stan surowy z dachem z gontu bitumicznego jakieś 120 tys., opaska wokół fundamentu ze względu na podmokłą działkę ok. 10 tys. Inne roboty różnie - prąd pod 8 tys., ogrzewanie ( w tym piec gazowy i zwykłe kaloryfery a nie podłogówka) ok. 30 tys. wykończenia wnętrz ok. 50 tys robocizna + materiały, papiery jakieś 12 tys. 
Na razie zbieram baaaardzo wstępne oferty, tu coś liznę, tam coś usłyszę - na konkrety jeszcze trochę czasu.

Niemniej wierzę, że na Podkarpaciu jakieś 140 m pow. zabudowy z użytkowym poddaszem bez fajerwerków w wykończeniu w 300 tys się zamknie.
Ile w tym prawdy, czas pokaże...

----------


## MusiSieUdac

C221 bardzo fajny, jak wprowadzisz kosmetyke to naprawde fajny, duzy dom. Z kolei Bolek przekombinowany. Aczkolwiek z tymi 300 tys.na takie domy to i tak skromnie....bylebys sie w stanie developerskim zamknal :sad: 

Zobacz jeszcze ten, podobna funkcjonalnosc a tanszy dach
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...v,1138,1,0.htm

----------


## salata123

Witam. Jeżeli Masz gaz sieciowy to nic innego się nie opłaca ( na całą instalację z przyłączeniem gazu kotłem i zasobnikiem CWU wydasz około 10 000 no może 12 000, wpłacasz pozostałe 40 000 na konto na 5 procent i masz 2000 zl czyli masz na gaz na cały rok !!! ), jeżeli nie ma gazu to jest problem ??? Jeżeli chcesz mieć radość z bezobsługowego domu to też bym brał PC. I jeżeli jest to południe Polski to nawet powietrzną, + ewentualnie 2 - 3 biokominki do dogrzania piętra ( żadnego kominka z DGP ). Mieszkam od 3 miesięcy w swoim domu. Moje błędy to kominek, i poddasze użytkowe z wełną gips kartonami i zimne mimo 30 - 40 cm dobrej wełny ( teraz robiłbym poddasze wylewane z betonu, lub dom parterowy, lub piętro murowane ) Pozdrowienia.

----------


## Dziesiatka

> *Moje błędy to kominek, i poddasze użytkowe z wełną gips kartonami i zimne mimo 30 - 40 cm dobrej wełny* ( teraz robiłbym poddasze wylewane z betonu, lub dom parterowy, lub piętro murowane ) Pozdrowienia.


Witam,
możesz to rozwinąć w czym błąd?Czym ogrzewasz poddasze?pozdrawiam

----------


## salata123

Witam. Wszystko zależy od ilości ocieplenia i jeszcze bardziej od rejonu w którym mieszkamy. Ja ociepliłem dom 20 cm czarnego styropianu na ściany, 25 w podłogę na gruncie, 30 cm wełny w skosy i 40 na sufit , okna U 0,8 i średnio spaliłem od 17 grudnia 12,5 metra gazu dziennie ( dom powierzni 280 m po podłodze ). Ale śledząc pogodę widzę że mieszkając w woj podlaskim mam ciągle zimniej o ok 5 stopni niż na płudniowym zachodzie, myślę że tam mieszkając zaoszczędziłbym połowę gazu !!! Zawsze piszcie gdzie mieszkacie bo przekłamania mogą być duże. Grzanie prądem ma tym większy sens im dalej mieszkamy od Suwałk. Pozdrowienia.

----------


## Artur-M

z opisu jak czytam, wychodzi że dom jest bardzo dobrze ocieplony - no zależy jeszcze od materiału z jakiego był budowany dom (ściany), ale wydaje się, że wszystko jest dobrze zrobione ... dobra warstwa ocieplenia ... bym się bał takiego zapotrzebowania na ciepło  :smile:  rachunki pewnie są piękne na sezon  :smile: 

my jesteśmy na etapie rysowania swojego projektu, jak pisałem pewnie na weekendzie wrzucę tutaj jakieś rysunki  :wink:

----------


## Tomi78__

Witam, 

Udzielalem sie na wątku"dom za 200tys" ale mój jednak do tej kategorii bardziej pasuje bo w 200tys sie nie zmieszcze.

----------


## Tomi78__

> Jaki to problem ?? Prądu nie ma ? To jest dopiero bezobsługowe źródło ciepła !
> Ja mimo,że mam gaz to będę grzał prądem w II taryfie.Niepotrzebny byłby wydatek opłat stałych za prąd i za gaz a tak mam tylko jedne medium,jedne opłaty a i komin niepotrzebny,dodatkowa oszczedność 
> W domu o małym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło,prąd jest bardzo dobrym i tanim rozwiązaniem.


Popieram kolege jak najbardziej  :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

> Witam. Jeżeli Masz gaz sieciowy to nic innego się nie opłaca ( na całą instalację z przyłączeniem gazu kotłem i zasobnikiem CWU wydasz około 10 000 no może 12 000, wpłacasz pozostałe 40 000 na konto na 5 procent i masz 2000 zl czyli masz na gaz na cały rok !!! ), jeżeli nie ma gazu to jest problem ??? Jeżeli chcesz mieć radość z bezobsługowego domu to też bym brał PC. I jeżeli jest to południe Polski to nawet powietrzną, + ewentualnie 2 - 3 biokominki do dogrzania piętra ( żadnego kominka z DGP ). Mieszkam od 3 miesięcy w swoim domu. Moje błędy to kominek, i poddasze użytkowe z wełną gips kartonami i zimne mimo 30 - 40 cm dobrej wełny ( teraz robiłbym poddasze wylewane z betonu, lub dom parterowy, lub piętro murowane ) Pozdrowienia.


Kolego, co za te 10-12 tys bys mial ? kociol starego typu i blaszane kaloryfery, i sam bys to musial zamontowac.... taka kotlownia na gaz to bez przyłaczenia lekko ponad 20tys zl, na sredniej klasy materialach.

----------


## kasia1981

Tomi78 masz rację. Ty to wiesz i ja to wiem że za 10-12 tys nie zrobimy tego wszystkiego. Są pewnie ludzie na tym forum którzy w to uwierzą i sobie założą ze za tyle się uda. Najbardziej nie chce mi się wierzyć ze taką kwotę podała osoba która już się wybudowała.

----------


## Artur-M

to w jakich cenach średnio chodzi instalacja z montażem itp np ogrzewania elektrycznego / węgowego / gazowego?? ma ktoś doswiadczenie z takim pakietem?? urzadzenia + montaż (full service)??

----------


## salata123

Koszty bez kaloryferów, podłogówki i robocizny ( te są podobne we wszystkich rodzajach ogrzewania ), same przyłącze gazu 4500, pierwsza opłata do gazowni 1700, kocioł z zasobnikiem 5000

----------


## slvk

Witam,
wszystko zależy ile własnej robocizny możesz włożyć w budowę. I jakie materiały zastosujesz. Jako lekturę polecam Ci z forum muratora dziennik budowy Net'beta "Cedryk bez tajemnic czyli jak sami wybudowaliśmy dom". 
Ja właśnie buduję dom typu "stodoła" (120 m2 + garaż) i za nic nie zmieszczę się w 300 tys.
Ale życzę powodzenia.

----------


## adwersarz

> wychodzi że dom jest bardzo dobrze ocieplony - no zależy jeszcze od materiału z jakiego był budowany dom (ściany)


 nie zależy

----------


## Artur-M

> nie zależy


z tego co mi ludzie mówili to materiał, z którego buduje się ściany zwłaszcza zewnętrzne też ma wpływ na zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. Może ktoś mnie w błąd wprowadził... nie znam się ale na logikę też tak wychodzi  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Przy scianach dwuwarstwowych od ciepla jest wlasciwa izolacja, a material konstrukcyjny ma byc przede wszystkim mocny i wytrzymaly

----------


## Tomi78__

> to w jakich cenach średnio chodzi instalacja z montażem itp np ogrzewania elektrycznego / węgowego / gazowego?? ma ktoś doswiadczenie z takim pakietem?? urzadzenia + montaż (full service)??


Prosze bardzo, ogrzewanie elektryczne Devi, kable + 7sterownikow, calosc 6500zl brutto, sam zamontowalem, ale montaz ok 2000zl przez elektryka robione.
Kotłwnia na piec z podłogowka, bez kaloryferow 4000zl sama robota, tak mi kiedys wyliczyl hydraulik

----------


## Tomi78__

> z tego co mi ludzie mówili to materiał, z którego buduje się ściany zwłaszcza zewnętrzne też ma wpływ na zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. Może ktoś mnie w błąd wprowadził... nie znam się ale na logikę też tak wychodzi


jesli dasz 20cm dobrego styro, na sciane zew, to sciana moze byc nawet z zelbetu a bedzie i tak U- 0,2 czyli 33% lepiej od polskiej normy

----------


## Tomi78__

> Witam,
> wszystko zależy ile własnej robocizny możesz włożyć w budowę. I jakie materiały zastosujesz. Jako lekturę polecam Ci z forum muratora dziennik budowy Net'beta "Cedryk bez tajemnic czyli jak sami wybudowaliśmy dom". 
> Ja właśnie buduję dom typu "stodoła" (120 m2 + garaż) i za nic nie zmieszczę się w 300 tys.
> Ale życzę powodzenia.


Tobie sie nie uda a innym tak, bo maja tansze materialy, bardziej prosty dom, nie maja garazu, blachodachowke, mniejszy dom (zwłaszcza) i wiele wiele innych tanszych rzeczy. Wiec z Twojej strony to wielkie uogolnienie.

----------


## Artur-M

chyba zacznę szukać po rodzinie / znajomych / na około hmm znajomości  :wink: )
może wtedy przynajmniej robocizna będzie tańsza - albo będę miał kogoś poleconego "dobrego"

----------


## basia z b.

Zawsze najprostsze domy są najładniejsze i najtańsze w budowie.

----------


## Tomi78__

> Zawsze najprostsze domy są najładniejsze i najtańsze w budowie. Mi podoba się taki; http://www.najciekawszeprojekty.pl/projekt/zz-684/z124


No tu w 300tys trzeba bedzie sie baaaardzo postarac, generalnie dla nie budowlanca, niedyrydy za 300tys.

PS. po co komu sypialnie po 21m2? ja mam taki duzy salon!(?)

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Artur, a zobacz ten dom:

http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...9-wrb1375.aspx

Przez przypadek mi wpadl w rece, gdyby powiekszyc kuchnie kosztem wiatrolapu to naprawde fajny dom.

----------


## Artur-M

> Artur, a zobacz ten dom:
> 
> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...9-wrb1375.aspx
> 
> Przez przypadek mi wpadl w rece, gdyby powiekszyc kuchnie kosztem wiatrolapu to naprawde fajny dom.





> Zawsze najprostsze domy są najładniejsze i najtańsze w budowie. Mi podoba się taki; http://www.najciekawszeprojekty.pl/projekt/zz-684/z124


oba projekty mi się bardzo podobają, proste wyglądają na małe a jednak są b. ciekawe.. oczywiście małe zmiany bym wprowadził... np w tym 2 "najciekawszeprojekty.pl" by się przydało jedną garderobę zamienić na łazienkę (chyba nawet piętro niżej jest równo inna łazienka) dla "naszej sypialni". Akurat tego nie podarujemy, chcemy mieć łazienkę oraz garderobę w sypialni... ale to chyba angielskie przyzwyczajenie... nawet w najmniejszym domu w Anglii (a spędziliśmy tam chwilę) są przynajmniej 2 łazienki na 1 piętrze... 1 ogólna + 1 dla Rodziców. Na dole duży salon + jadalnia + kuchnia wszystko "prawie" razem przedzielone małymi ściankami... 

ahh  :wink:  ale jesteśmy widzę co raz bliżej tego "idealnego" projektu... jeszcze kilku internetowych surferów i pojawią się tutaj bardzo ciekawe linki do domków, które będzie można wybudować za kwotę ~300 000zł (+/-).

Do tego może znajdą się również osoby, które takowe domki wybudowały i chcą się podzielić wiedzą co gdzie jak i za ile  :wink:

----------


## Tomi78__

> oba projekty mi się bardzo podobają, proste wyglądają na małe a jednak są b. ciekawe.. oczywiście małe zmiany bym wprowadził... np w tym 2 "najciekawszeprojekty.pl" by się przydało jedną garderobę zamienić na łazienkę (chyba nawet piętro niżej jest równo inna łazienka) dla "naszej sypialni". Akurat tego nie podarujemy, chcemy mieć łazienkę oraz garderobę w sypialni... ale to chyba angielskie przyzwyczajenie... nawet w najmniejszym domu w Anglii (a spędziliśmy tam chwilę) są przynajmniej 2 łazienki na 1 piętrze... 1 ogólna + 1 dla Rodziców. Na dole duży salon + jadalnia + kuchnia wszystko "prawie" razem przedzielone małymi ściankami... 
> 
> ahh  ale jesteśmy widzę co raz bliżej tego "idealnego" projektu... jeszcze kilku internetowych surferów i pojawią się tutaj bardzo ciekawe linki do domków, które będzie można wybudować za kwotę ~300 000zł (+/-).
> 
> Do tego może znajdą się również osoby, które takowe domki wybudowały i chcą się podzielić wiedzą co gdzie jak i za ile


Ten drugi projekt moze za 300 by wydal, ale ten pierwszy odpada....

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Tomi, akurat Vigo wydaje sie byc duzo tanszy od tego drugiego i tutaj sie z Toba nie zgodze.  Aczkolwiek obydwa sa fajne

----------


## Tomi78__

> Tomi, akurat Vigo wydaje sie byc duzo tanszy od tego drugiego i tutaj sie z Toba nie zgodze.  Aczkolwiek obydwa sa fajne


Sorki sprostowanie: Vigo tanszy i o niego mi chodzilo, pomylilem kolejnosc, ten Z124 zdecydowanie za drogi

PS w vigo da sie prosto zrobic trzy niemale sypialnie na poddaszu zamiast dwóch... :smile:

----------


## Artur-M

w sumie to największym problemem chyba będzie ogrzewanie... tak mi się jednak wydaje

----------


## Tomi78__

> w sumie to największym problemem chyba będzie ogrzewanie... tak mi się jednak wydaje


Zalezy jak bardzo mozesz sobie pozwolic na obsługowosc, i ile pieniazkow chcesz wydac...

----------


## Artur-M

> Zalezy jak bardzo mozesz sobie pozwolic na obsługowosc, i ile pieniazkow chcesz wydac...


tak jak w temacie  :smile:  mam działkę
dom do 350 000zł 

obsługi minimum tego ogrzewania, ale rachunki oby jak najmniejsze  :smile: 
skoro idzie na dom kredyt muszę z miesięcznymi rachunkami max zejść w dół  :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

> tak jak w temacie  mam działkę
> dom do 350 000zł 
> 
> obsługi minimum tego ogrzewania, ale rachunki oby jak najmniejsze 
> skoro idzie na dom kredyt muszę z miesięcznymi rachunkami max zejść w dół


To okresl jeszcze wymagania co do domu to cos powymyslamy  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dzialka uzbrojona w media czy nie?? Jesli nie to jaki masz dostep do mediow??
Sprawdz jakie masz mozliwosci z mediami, prad, woda, kanaliza i gaz i jakie warunki gruntowe....

----------


## Artur-M

> Dzialka uzbrojona w media czy nie?? Jesli nie to jaki masz dostep do mediow??
> Sprawdz jakie masz mozliwosci z mediami, prad, woda, kanaliza i gaz i jakie warunki gruntowe....


Działka uzbrojona 50/50

Prąd - JEST
Woda - JEST
Kanalizacja - DOCHODZI (jeszcze tydzień / dwa)
Gaz - DOCHODZI (do 2 tygodni)


Co do wymagań wobec domku  :smile:  nie chce siedzieć cały dzień w "kotłowni", to raczej automat by się zdał... elektryka / gaz ale nie wiem, które rozwiązanie będzie tańsze jak chodzi o miesięczne opłaty... jak już wiecie początkowo myślałem o PCi, chociaż pewnie i jakieś trzeba będzie zamontować by na wiosnę / lato ogrzewać "za free" przynajmniej wodę.

----------


## Tomi78__

> Działka uzbrojona 50/50
> 
> Prąd - JEST
> Woda - JEST
> Kanalizacja - DOCHODZI (jeszcze tydzień / dwa)
> Gaz - DOCHODZI (do 2 tygodni)
> 
> 
> Co do wymagań wobec domku  nie chce siedzieć cały dzień w "kotłowni", to raczej automat by się zdał... elektryka / gaz ale nie wiem, które rozwiązanie będzie tańsze jak chodzi o miesięczne opłaty... jak już wiecie początkowo myślałem o PCi, chociaż pewnie i jakieś trzeba będzie zamontować by na wiosnę / lato ogrzewać "za free" przynajmniej wodę.


Napisz jakie wymagania co do budynku a nie co taniej wyjdzie w grzaniu bo nie wiemy co chcesz grzac, blok 3pietra 1000m2, czy maly domek 80m2?

----------


## lukep3

jesli gaz "dochodzi" - to bierz gaz - nie ma co myślec bo jakby nie liczył przy standardowej izolacji wyjdzie najtaniej (jesli chodzi o bezobsługowośc oczywiście)

----------


## Tomi78__

> jesli gaz "dochodzi" - to bierz gaz - nie ma co myślec bo jakby nie liczył przy standardowej izolacji wyjdzie najtaniej (jesli chodzi o bezobsługowośc oczywiście)


Standardowe ocieplenie to troche nie ta epoka, izolacja to pierwsze paliwo, i w to trzeba inwestowac.....

----------


## lukep3

zgadza się tylko pamiętajmy że izolacja to działanie kompleksowe - to nie tylko przegrody, ale i okna zalecane 0,5  - 0,6 na szybie + ciepłe ramy+ dobry montaż (najlepiej z roletami), przyzwoite drzwi zew, wentylacja mechaniczna, usytuwanie i odpowiednie oszklenie budynku wzgledem stron świata - a jesli to wszystko już mamy to szkoda wkładac kociołka z mizerną sprawnością tylko też by trza jakis lepszejszy; a jak zadbamy o te wszytkie aspekty związane z energooszczędnością to będziemy sobie na wykończeniu żałowac? wątpie...no i 400 tys szybko staje się sumą już nie tak kosmiczną (bynajmniej ja tak miałem  :smile:  hehe

----------


## lukep3

więc za 300 to wcale nie zaszalejemy jak to koledzy piszą... :wink:

----------


## Tomi78__

> więc za 300 to wcale nie zaszalejemy jak to koledzy piszą...


Przeczytaj moja stopke....

wiecej niz 250 tys zl mi za to nie wyjdzie.... tylko dom musi byc maly

----------


## lukep3

a jak te 40 - 50 kwh kolega chce uzyskac bez tych działań wymienionych przeze mnie powyżej?

----------


## lukep3

wiekszośc certyfikowanych przeze mnie domów nowych do Ek około 140 - 150 kwh, nieliczne były ok 100-120 , a juz sporadyczne przypadki poniżej 100 kwh.. - pisze o Ek

----------


## Tomi78__

> a jak te 40 - 50 kwh kolega chce uzyskac bez tych działań wymienionych przeze mnie powyżej?


do kogo ta wypowiedz?

----------


## lukep3

do kolegi arturo  :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

> wiekszośc certyfikowanych przeze mnie domów nowych do Ek około 140 - 150 kwh, nieliczne były ok 100-120 , a juz sporadyczne przypadki poniżej 100 kwh.. - pisze o Ek


A wrzuc jakis przykladowy domek, o EK 100kWh, zobaczymy jaki standart daje taki wynik....

----------


## lukep3

budynek Ek = 146,83 kwh/m2/rok 
sciana zew - U 0,23, podloga 0,302, dach 0,178
wentyl graw
piec gazowy kondens
2 osoby - cwu35 l/ osobe dla 329 dni w roku (55 stopni)
temp eksploatacyjna 20 stopni
pow ogrzewana 111,11 m2l kubatura wentylowana 288,86 m3
budynek parterowy o pow. zab 138,43, obwod 43,81; A/V = 1,01
grunt piasek, II strefa przemarzania

----------


## Tomi78__

> budynek Ek = 146,83 kwh/m2/rok 
> sciana zew - U 0,23, podloga 0,302, dach 0,178
> wentyl graw
> piec gazowy kondens
> 2 osoby - cwu35 l/ osobe dla 329 dni w roku (55 stopni)
> temp eksploatacyjna 20 stopni
> pow ogrzewana 111,11 m2l kubatura wentylowana 288,86 m3
> budynek parterowy o pow. zab 138,43, obwod 43,81; A/V = 1,01
> grunt piasek, II strefa przemarzania


jakie okna?

----------


## lukep3

rachunki za ogrzewanie pokrywają się ze stanem ze świadectwa - nawet są lekko wyższe - ale program liczy stopniodni z ostatniego roku no i pierwszy seozn więc bedzie wiecej (akurat był to budynek znajomej wiec mogłem sprawdzic)

----------


## Tomi78__

> rachunki za ogrzewanie pokrywają się ze stanem ze świadectwa - nawet są lekko wyższe - ale program liczy stopniodni z ostatniego roku no i pierwszy seozn więc bedzie wiecej (akurat był to budynek znajomej wiec mogłem sprawdzic)


a znasz caloroczny koszt co + cwu?

----------


## lukep3

szyby 1,1 , rama 1,8- wiec w calosci będzie ok 1,5

----------


## lukep3

zmieniam okna na u = 0,5 rama ciepła 1,1 - wiec w całosci okno da nam nie wiecej niż 0,8 (dla okien średnich - te większe rzecz jasna będą miały u 0,6-0,7 a te małe 0,9) - i wychodzi nam 137,13 kwh  (pamietajmy że im cieplejsze okienka tym mniejszy współczynnik g  - przepuszczalnosci energii słonecznej o którym tak często sprzedawcy zapominaja przebijając się tylko wartościami U...)

----------


## Tomi78__

> szyby 1,1 , rama 1,8- wiec w calosci będzie ok 1,5


a policzył bys mi U, podłoga nad nieogrzewana piwnica 45m2 :  plyta zeranska 24cm, styro 0,38 - 11cm, 11cm wylewka cementowa ? mam z tym klopot

----------


## lukep3

sprobowałem dołożyc izolacji ściany z 15 do 25 cm, strop z 20 cm do 30 cm; podłoga z 10 cm - do 30 cm; WM nadciśnieniowa; okna o średnim u = 0,8 /.....
i przy tej bryle otrzymujemy ok 80 kwh/m2...ale gdzie nam do tych 40 - 50 kwh/m2 ?  :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

> Co prawda mi wychodzi EK=71,9kWh/m2 przy -20st.C ale widzę pole manewru


a ile placisz za C.O.?

----------


## Tomi78__

> Będę płacił...za rok


a no własnie, tak jak ja.....

moje załozenie to max 5000kWh rocznie na cele grzewcze tylko w II taryfie

----------


## lukep3

pamiętajcie że nie każdemu podoba się 20 cm na ścianie....już nie mówie że powyżej pewnych wartości nie ma ekonomicznego uzasadnienia dla większych grubosci (oczywiscie w przypadku budynkow energooszczednych).....w moim budynku wyszło Ek liczone przeze mnie ok 67 kwh/m2/rok, sa 2 balkony, + jeden nad wykuszem, wykusz, 2 facjaty; izolacji dałem 18 cm 0,30 lam. bo nie chciałem ograniczac powierzchni balkonów...

----------


## lukep3

cieszę się że wśród Was jest duża świadomośc budowlana...ja skończyłem się budowac jakieś 3 mce temu, a się dziwili że 18 cm styropian, a że szary co to za cudo, a że Wm,, a że za szczelnie...i inne  :smile:  pozdrawiam i życze miłego wieczorku

----------


## Tomi78__

U mnie tak samo, tyle styro ???, jaka wentylacja??? grzanie prądem??? wariat??? okna z trzema szybami??? po co???

----------


## Artur-M

dużo pytań  :wink: 

nasz domek będzie mieć około 120mkw będzie bez garażu (garaż obok na 2 stanowiska) projekt jest w fazie produkcji  :wink:  moja 2 połówka siedzi i projektuje. 
Domek typu stodoła (mniej więcej) bez balkonów... możliwe, że będzie antresola nad salonem ale tego jeszcze do końca nie wiemy. 

Ogrzewanie podłogowe to już pewne, gaz będzie na działce także pewnie ogrzewanie będzie gazem... teraz tylko pytanie co zainstalować aby "za darmo" ogrzewać wodę wiosna / lato / jesień i żeby nie było to cholernie drogie  :wink:  (nie, nie chcemy paneli słonecznych hehe)

Dom będzie budowany z solbetu a ściany wewnętrzne z silikatu. Pokryty blachodachówką  :smile:

----------


## salata123

Myślę że jak będzie gaz to grzanie wody gazem nie jest drogie, też nie inwestowałem w solary czy PC ( chyba że te PC co pokazał Arturo da się zastosować też do dogrzewania domu jesienią i wiosną wtedy może, może ).

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Artur, gratulacje. Zaczynasz isc dobrym tropem. Wrzuccie rysunki jak juz zrobicie plany. Z ta antresola jest tak ze moze i fajnie wyglada ale
a) zabiera cieplo  :mad: 
b) niewykorzystana przestrzen
c) schody juz wtedy tylko raczej w centralnej czesci domu
d) jest zaj..cie niebezpieczna po pijaku  :smile:  :cool: 

Moja siostra ma antresole i drugi raz by nie zrobila ze wzgledow praktycznych - chociazby zwisy dzieci na barierkach brrr

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Widzę,że zadanie domowe "lektura forum" pomaga 
> Bardzo dobry zestaw na ściany.
> Do cwu proponuję coś tego typu,może cwu nie za darmo ale prawie za pół darmo  (w lato COP4)
> http://www.eko-instal.pl/rotaberg-rsj-35-300-rdn3-pompa-ciepla-z-wezownica.html
> Masz od razu zasobnik 300l z wężownicą,także w zimie możesz grzać "toto" gazem



Arturo, a wez Ty jak blondynce wytlumacz jak to dziala. To nie jest tak ze wiecej kasy wydasz na instalacje i eksploatacje tegoz to- niz wyszedlby Cie koszt ogrzania gazem kilku litrow wody?? Dla mnie to za bardzo tajemne :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> .. teraz tylko pytanie co zainstalować aby "za darmo" ogrzewać wodę wiosna / lato / jesień i żeby nie było to cholernie drogie


hmm za darmo to nawet panele nie wyrobią.

Mam gaz i CWU grzeje gazem latem placę teraz 70-80zł/mc za CWU. Rodzina 2+2.

----------


## Artur-M

dodatkowo będziemy mieć płytę indukcyjną w kuchni z piekarnikiem elektrycznym, także gazu jeszcze mniej będzie znikało... w sumie tylko na ogrzanie wody i domu  :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

jesli sie nastawiasz na gaz to trwaj przy tym.....

----------


## Tomi78__

Ja mam projekt za 1,6kzl|+ 1,5kzł za adaptacje

----------


## lukep3

jak robisz przyłącze gazowe to wykorzystaj je już na 100 % - czyli co, cwu, i kuchnia; u mnie cwu - koszt podgrzania 100 l do 50 stopni to ok 54 groszy - w niecale 10 minut - wiec mam wode dosc tanio, a co najwazniejsze w mozliwe krotkim czasie, woda nie stoi w zasobniku i nie wychladza sie (piec kondens z zasobnikiem warstwowym); wiec dla dwóch osob płace ok 4,0 m3 x 0,54 = ok 21 złotych za mc (bez opłat stałych, taryfa W2, 1m3 GZ = 1,83 zł - gazownia pomorska)

----------


## Artipb

> dużo pytań 
> 
> nasz domek będzie mieć około 120mkw będzie bez garażu (garaż obok na 2 stanowiska) projekt jest w fazie produkcji  moja 2 połówka siedzi i projektuje. 
> Domek typu stodoła (mniej więcej) bez balkonów... możliwe, że będzie antresola nad salonem ale tego jeszcze do końca nie wiemy.


Co ci z tej antresoli? Zabiera miejsce, podraża koszty ( trzeba będzie doprojektowywać, bo w typowych projektach z antresolą się nie spotkałem). Dodatkowo ja mam na razie jedną trzylatkę, może pomyślimy o drugim dzieciątku i boję się o fragment poręczy na schodami, co dzieciom do głowy przyjść może, a taka antresola - brrrr - nie mógłbym robić nic innego, tylko cały czas trzeba by pilnować, co małe potwory wyprawiają... A Ty zdaje się o dzieciątkach też coś wspominałeś...




> Ogrzewanie podłogowe to już pewne, gaz będzie na działce także pewnie ogrzewanie będzie gazem... teraz tylko pytanie co zainstalować aby "za darmo" ogrzewać wodę wiosna / lato / jesień i żeby nie było to cholernie drogie  (nie, nie chcemy paneli słonecznych hehe)
> 
> Dom będzie budowany z solbetu a ściany wewnętrzne z silikatu. Pokryty blachodachówką


Grzanie gazem CWU poza sezonem grzewczym przy założeniu, że jest piec dwufunkcyjny nie kosztuje tyle, aby ekonomicznie uzasadnione było kombinowanie nad innymi źródłami grzania - co prawda taka np. pompa ciepła może i jest znacznie tańsza w eksploatacji, ale koszt zakupu w połączeniu z planowaną żywotnością wskazuje, że najprawdopodobniej pompa padnie, zanim się zamortyzuje...

Tak przy okazji - wczoraj rozmawiałem z pracownikiem firmy deweloperskiej, który rzucił okiem na projekty wymienione w jednym z moich poprzednich postów - na dokładne wyceny potrzeba projektu budowlanego, ale patrząc na elewacje i rzuty przesłane z biura projektów, stwierdził, iż koszt budowy SSZ w ich wykonaniu w tradycyjnej technologii wyniesie mniej niż 140 tys.  Licząc, iż zazwyczaj jest to jakieś 40% kosztów, nie szalejąc z wykończeniem, w 300 tys. jest szansa się zmieścić. Do tego dochodzi papierologia, przyłącza ( w moim wypadku woda i kanalizacja na działce, prąd i gaz 100m), ciut kosteczki, płotek od frontu i siatka na pozostałych trzech bokach, AGD w kuchni - bez mebli w pokojach jest szansa na wejście do domu w kwocie poniżej 350 tys. Niestety - żelazna dyscyplina z ołówkiem w ręku, nie planuję podłogówki, lecz jakieś zwykłe przyzwoite kaloryfery, standard wykończenia w panelach i płytkach ceramicznych za ok. 40 zł-50 zł/m, armatura polska lub najwyżej coś w przedziale np. KLUDI, drzwi wewnętrzne "sklejka-plaster miodu", w garażu tylko tynk i betonur na wylewce...

----------


## Artur-M

co do gazu owszem będę się go trzymał jak chodzi o grzanie  :wink:  

ale płyta indykcyjna do kuchni to b. przyjemna rzecz / mało prądu bierze (teraz mam taką płytę) grzeje tylko jak jest na niej garnek, jak się go ściągnie robi się zimny blat także nikt się nie poparzy itp itp itp...  :wink: 

co do antresoli, rzeczywiście nie myślimy o bezpieczeństwie dzieci  :wink:  jeszcze ich nie mamy i jakoś nie mamy w świadomości, że mogą mieć różne pomysły :O
fakt faktem trzeba pomyśleć w projekcie długoterminowo... dzieci będą małe przez kilka lat  :smile:  kilka lat niebezpieczeństw i głupich pomysłów

----------


## Łukasz_K

> ale  płyta indykcyjna do kuchni to b. przyjemna rzecz / mało prądu bierze  (teraz mam taką płytę)


A nawet gdy nie wyjdzie ekonomiczniej przy zakupie i eksploatacji, to wygoda korzystania jest wyraźnie na korzyść indukcji.





> co do antresoli, rzeczywiście nie myślimy o bezpieczeństwie  dzieci  jeszcze ich nie mamy i jakoś nie mamy w świadomości, że mogą  mieć różne pomysły :O
> fakt faktem trzeba pomyśleć w projekcie  długoterminowo... dzieci będą małe przez kilka lat  kilka lat  niebezpieczeństw i głupich pomysłów


Lecz czy taka antresola coś daje, oprócz wyglądu i przestrzeni?? Czy jest przydatna?? Czy warta dodatkowych kosztów?? A przy dzieciach to jeden dzień głupich pomysłów starczy do nieszczęścia, co dopiero kilka lat.

Podłączę się przy okazji do dyskusji. Często pada stwierdzenie, że podstawą taniego domu jest prosta bryła. Rozumiem, że brak wykuszy, balkonów itp lecz czy rzeczywiście załamanie linii obrysu budynku w celu jak największej "stodołowatości" znacznie obniża koszta?? Czy projekt taki jak ten http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/agisII oznacza od razu dużo droższy koszt postawienia domu??

----------


## Małolat

thermomur, dosyc ciekawe i w miare "tanie" rozwiązanie. zdr.

----------


## Małolat

chciałem jeszcze zapytać 
budowanie domu "pod klucz" tzn  gotowiec z ogrodzoną posesją meblami i sprzetem rtv i agd?
a system "gospodarczy" czym sie różnią te 2 pojęcia??
za szybkie odp z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Małolat

Arturo72 Ciekawe ale nie tanie...

ojciec stawia znajomemu właśnie dom taką metodą z poddaszem, 120 m2 pow użytk.
i nie przekroczą granicy 300 000 na gotowca.

----------


## Artur-M

> chciałem jeszcze zapytać 
> budowanie domu "pod klucz" tzn  gotowiec z ogrodzoną posesją meblami i sprzetem rtv i agd?
> a system "gospodarczy" czym sie różnią te 2 pojęcia??
> za szybkie odp z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.


pod klucz = do zamieszkania full wykończony
systemem gospodarczym = własnymi siłami (z tego co wyczytałem), czyli budujesz powiedzmy samemu  :smile:  Mała lektura na ten temat

----------


## splatch

Witam, 
Do wszystkich sceptyków zacisza - poszperałem po internecie. Kosztorysy oraz wiele zdjęć z budowy:
http://www.szymek2424.mojabudowa.pl/?menu=koszty
http://www.alicja.bogusz.mojabudowa.pl/?menu=koszty

Życzę miłej lektury  :smile:

----------


## M. W.

> Chciałbym (już poczyniłem pierwsze kroki *MAM DZIAŁKĘ*), zbudować dom *do 300tyś* złotych *pod klucz*, ale bez mebli itp., oczywiście w kredycie na EURO 35lat 
> Artur-M


Szanowny Panie!

Bardzo dużo pieniędzy można zaoszczędzić na dobrze dobranym kredycie hipotecznym :smile:  W okresie spłacania rozłożonym na 35 lat przy kwocie 300 tysięcy złotych, można zaoszczędzić nawet około 250 tysięcy(to nie jest żart!). Tu jest różnica, polegająca na tym, że w "dobrym" banku spłaci Pan koło 470 tyś, a w innym 720 tyś. 

Czy jest już Pan zdecydowany, na jakiś konkretny bank?;>

Pozdrawiam! :smile:

----------


## aiverson12

Panie i Panowie mam pytanie, moze ktos udzieli mi sensownej odpowiedzi :smile: 
niebawem zaczynam budowe tego oto domku:
http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...e-waj1589.aspx
a pytanie brzmi czy dam rade go wybudowac za 250 tys ??
tak na gotowo, bez mebli i calego wyposazenia jedynie??
duzo rzeczy bedziemy robic sami...
czy raczej nie zmieszcze sie w tej sumie...?

----------


## aiverson12

bedzie drewniany :smile:  no to zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie, gdyz nie chce brac kredytow a w domu beda mieszkali tylko rodzice :smile:  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Też uważam, że 250 wystarczy. Bez kredytu buduje się troszkę wolniej (my 3 lata), ale za to potem jest dom bez rat i spłat.  :smile: 

Jak na 2 osoby, to uważam, że dość duży domek (fajna garderoba przy wejściu, duże p.g., 3 sypialnie). Za ciekawy domek dla dwóch osób uważam też M91 - dwie sypialnie, większy salon i kuchnia, a mniejszy metraż i jeszcze mniejszy koszty budowy.
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...z&x=0&y=0&nr=0

----------


## kosadob

Witam.

Troche czasu mineło, mnie na forum nie było, ale....powracam, dużo sie pozmieniało.
Działka jest, prąd na działce jest, woda będzie na wiosnę, murarz załtwiony (nie firma!!!), projekt ZAKUPIONY, gość od adaptacji umówiony na marzec,
Działka ogrodzona bedzie na wiosnę (na potrzeby budowlane - siatka leśna).

Mam zaamiar zmieścić się w max. 350 tyś., wykończeniówka cała po mojej stronie.

Jako pierwszy chyba będę realizował projekt Biedronka

----------


## Przemoo121

Witam!
A co powiecie na możliwość zbudowania tego domu w kwocie 300 000,00 PLN do stanu pod klucz ale bez mebli z pełną kuchnią (meble i AGD), działkę już mamy? 
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z119,Popu...-wnetrzem.html

----------


## swistak81

Ja swój dom wybudowałem za niecałe 300tyś zł. Z pełnym wyposażeniem (wszystko umeblowane). Z "bajerami" typu WM z reku, GWC, podłogówka, grzanie gazem + powietrzna PC, odk. centralny, tynk silikonowy, ciepłe okna, rolety elektr... itp. Szczegóły w dzienniku.

Ale byłem na budowie codziennie od pon. do piątku od 16-21 (soboty cały dzień) a i dłużej nieraz. W niedzielę jeździło się na zakupy.
Masę rzeczy robiłem sam. Co tylko uważałem że dam radę. Murowałem, szalowałem, zbroiłem, lałem stropy, ocieplałem (z rodziną), wszystkie instalacje (z drobną pomocą odpowiednich kolegów), malowanie, płytki... 
Pracy było masę! Ale udało się.
Dodam, że na "bajerach" mogłem oszczędzić ponad 60tyś. Więc zmieściłbym się wówczas poniżej 250 tyś zł.
Ale NIGDY nie da się zejść do takich kwot robiąc wykonawcami.
Dodam, że kolega budując dom 180m2 wydał 700tyś. Ale palcem nie tknął.
A sam pomagałem jego ekipie wykonać podłogówkę i WM...

----------


## 12michal

A co powiecie na taki domek ?
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/zx100,Now...istycznym.html

Ja chciałbym za max 300 000 zamieszkać w nim już na gotowo, czyli meble, tv, itp. 
Realne ?

----------


## Nefer

Zależy jaki telewizor... :smile: . Nierealne jeśli ekipami.

----------


## zerkol

Co powiecie na taki domek http://www.hgatelier.com.pl/h3a/inde...id_projektu=76 ?
Mam następujące założenia 250 tys. na stan developerski + 100 tys. na wykończenie. (Nie wliczam mebli).
Zakładam ok 2500 za metr powierzchni użytkowej oraz 1000 na wykończenie metra powierzchni użytkowej.
Zamierzam budować sposobem gospodarczym. (ogólnie mówiąc troszkę zrobię sam). 
Nie doliczam do ceny działki ani przygotowania do budowy czyli papierologi.

Dla przykładu podam wycenę domu, który zamierzałem budować na początku.
Wycena jest przedstawiona przez firmę z województwa lubelskiego.
Firma kupuje/buduje wszystko mnie nic nie interesowało (materiały średniej klasy umówiony podczas rozmowy). Poniższa cena dotyczy wybudowania domu do stanu develeporskiego - w domu nie było źródła energii czyli pieca. Były rozporowadzone instalecje tynki itd...
http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Ontario/ cena 204 tys. brutto. wycena październik 2011r.
Proszę o opinie co do moich założeń. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## 12michal

> Zależy jaki telewizor.... Nierealne jeśli ekipami.


Raczej większość ekipami, choć zaprzyjaźnionymi. Mam też dobre układy w hurtowniach budowlanych, a to wszystko dlatego, że jestem tak jakby z branży. Wykończeniówkę zrobię samodzielnie lub z pomocą rodziny.
A jak z kosztem takiego płaskiego dachu ? Dużo można zaoszczędzić w porównaniu z dachem dwu lub wielospadowym ?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zależy jaki telewizor.... Nierealne jeśli ekipami.


ale mnie rozsmieszyłaś tym telewizorem.........................

----------


## Nefer

> ale mnie rozsmieszyłaś tym telewizorem.........................


Mnie sie podobają Bang and Olufsen, ale musiałabym zbudować o połowę mniejszy dom  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Mnie sie podobają Bang and Olufsen, ale musiałabym zbudować o połowę mniejszy dom


no taki tv BeoVision 7-40 to tylko 20% ceny mojego domku.......

na tym przykładzie widać jak bezsensowne są tak ogólnikowe pytania i odpowiedzi - że coś sie da albo nie da.

----------


## Zbynek123

> dlaczego ciągle mi po głowie chodzi PCi??
> Biorę pod uwagę to, iż kredyt idzie na ten dom.. biorąc pod uwagę jego koszt (pewnie koło 1500zł/mc) dodatkowo licząc wszystkie opłaty (prad, woda, gaz, paliwo do samochodów + jedzenie itp.) koszty idą znacznie w górę. Pojawia się myśl więcej włoże w ogrzewanie itp.. mniej będę pózniej wkładał na miesiąc i bedzie można jakoś wszystko ładnie poukładać.
> 
> Tak sobię myślę tylko...


Jeżeli włożysz te 50tys. w budowę a nie w PC to masz 50tys. kredytu mniej. Teraz sobie policz odsetki od tych 50tys. przez 25-30 lat. Wg mnie rób wszystko żeby wziąć jak najmniejszy kredyt i na tym zaoszczędzić, a nie ładuj kasę w technologię która ma duże szanse nigdy się nie zwrócić.

----------


## AgaKuba

> Bez kredytu buduje się troszkę wolniej (my 3 lata), ale za to potem jest dom bez rat i spłat. [/URL]


Racja, ten sam staż budowlany i też głowa wolna od zmartwień kredytowych  :smile:

----------


## 12michal

A co powiecie na taki dom ?
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z123,Part...t-general-info
Realne za 300 000 do wprowadzenia się ? Oczywiście wiele zmian w kierunku oszczędności (okna standardowe, blachodachówka, brak kominka itp )

----------


## lukep3

pewnie się da ale za 300 szału nie będzie - z blachą na dachu to może taka stodółka wyjść...tak bliżej 500 i pewnie zaczął by jakoś wyglądać  :smile:

----------


## kinka

> pewnie się da ale za 300 szału nie będzie - z blachą na dachu to może taka stodółka wyjść...tak bliżej 500 i pewnie zaczął by jakoś wyglądać


Jaka stodółka ????? Ja mam blachodachówkę i dom wyglada nieźle.Do tego okna w obustronnym kolorze,kominek i okna dachowe bo jest poddasze użytkowe.Teraz zaczyna się wykończeniówka i myślę że spokojnie w 200tys się zmieszcze.*12Michal*myślę że 300tys spokojnie wystarczy ci na ten dom,ma prostą bryłę,brak balkonów i okien dachowych,a kominek to nie taki wielki koszt ja bym zrobiła.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> pewnie się da ale za 300 szału nie będzie - z blachą na dachu to może taka stodółka wyjść...tak bliżej 500 i pewnie zaczął by jakoś wyglądać


a nie zauważyliście, że stodółki są po prostu klasyczne, piekne i modne? da sie wyczuć w powietrzu, że to trend przyszłości.

----------


## 12michal

> Jaka stodółka ????? Ja mam blachodachówkę i dom wyglada nieźle.Do tego okna w obustronnym kolorze,kominek i okna dachowe bo jest poddasze użytkowe.Teraz zaczyna się wykończeniówka i myślę że spokojnie w 200tys się zmieszcze.*12Michal*myślę że 300tys spokojnie wystarczy ci na ten dom,ma prostą bryłę,brak balkonów i okien dachowych,a kominek to nie taki wielki koszt ja bym zrobiła.


Też myślę, że powinno się udać. 
Mam jeszcze jedną propozycję - ten projekt powinien być tańszy w budowie, jak myślicie ?
http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...owej-2-KRK1213

----------


## Dzejson

Mój znajomy ma tę sama kwestię. Założylem się z nim że przekroczy 300koła.

----------


## lukep3

można kupić nowy samochód za 40 tys i za 200 tys - dla jednego ten za 40 tys to szczyt motoryzacji a dla drugiego coś co przypomina samochód - ale już oczami kogoś kto się zna na motoryzacji wskazanie tego lepszego/gorszego będzie jednoznaczne.....i tak jest z nieruchomościami - dlatego 200 tys a 400 tys na tym samym projekcie to jest różnica i to jest bezsporne

----------


## kama33

> można kupić nowy samochód za 40 tys i za 200 tys - dla jednego ten za 40 tys to szczyt motoryzacji a dla drugiego coś co przypomina samochód - ale już oczami kogoś kto się zna na motoryzacji wskazanie tego lepszego/gorszego będzie jednoznaczne.....i tak jest z nieruchomościami - dlatego 200 tys a 400 tys na tym samym projekcie to jest różnica i to jest bezsporne


Jeżeli porównujesz te same projekty domu, to moze porównaj też te same samochody. Wtedy tak kolosalna różnica w cenie będzie już wyrzuceniem pieniędzy w błoto  :wink: 
Zauważ, ze samochodem za 40 tys można również jeździć długo, bezawaryjnie i być bardzo szczęśliwym z jego posiadania. Podobnie z domem. Jedni wybudują za 200 tys, inni za 300tys, a ktoś jeszcze za 800tys. Potrafisz odpowiedzieć kto jest bardziej szczęśliwy? 
Wszystko zależy od tego, po co budujemy dom: 1. Żeby mieć swój własny kąt, kawałek zielonego ogródka i kawę na własnym tarasie 2. Aby poprawić zdecydowanie komfort życia wyprowadzajac się z mieszkania 100metrów z bloku do domu co najmniej 200 metrowego 3. Na pokaz
W 2 i 3 przypadku 500 tys moze byc mało. W przypadku 1 wystarczy 200 tys  :smile:  Wybór zależy od nas. Dyskusja nad tym, czy budynek za 200-300tys jest domem, albo czy jest gorszy od tego za 500 tys jest bez sensu. Wyśmiewanie innych z powodu tańszego domu jest delikatnie mówiąc niewłaście i świadczy tylko o tych, którzy własnie tak się zachowują  :smile:

----------


## Malcolm

> Jeżeli porównujesz te same projekty domu, to moze porównaj też te same samochody. Wtedy tak kolosalna różnica w cenie będzie już wyrzuceniem pieniędzy w błoto 
> Zauważ, ze samochodem za 40 tys można również jeździć długo, bezawaryjnie i być bardzo szczęśliwym z jego posiadania. Podobnie z domem. Jedni wybudują za 200 tys, inni za 300tys, a ktoś jeszcze za 800tys. Potrafisz odpowiedzieć kto jest bardziej szczęśliwy? 
> Wszystko zależy od tego, po co budujemy dom: 1. Żeby mieć swój własny kąt, kawałek zielonego ogródka i kawę na własnym tarasie 2. Aby poprawić zdecydowanie komfort życia wyprowadzajac się z mieszkania 100metrów z bloku do domu co najmniej 200 metrowego 3. Na pokaz
> W 2 i 3 przypadku 500 tys moze byc mało. W przypadku 1 wystarczy 200 tys  Wybór zależy od nas. Dyskusja nad tym, czy budynek za 200-300tys jest domem, albo czy jest gorszy od tego za 500 tys jest bez sensu. Wyśmiewanie innych z powodu tańszego domu jest delikatnie mówiąc niewłaście i świadczy tylko o tych, którzy własnie tak się zachowują


Miałem to samo napisać tylko ktoś mnie uprzedził.  :roll eyes:

----------


## lukep3

nie miałem zamiaru nikogo urazić - pisze obiektywnie o kosztach wybudowania domu - wątki typu czy dam radę za 200 czy 300 wybudować dom wg mnie nie mają sensu z uwagi na skomplikowany proces i indywidualny charakter procesu.....dalej twierdze że ten sam budynek można wybudować za 200 ale i za 400  :smile:

----------


## lukep3

uderzyłem w stół hehe  :smile:

----------


## Malcolm

> wątki typu czy dam radę za 200 czy 300 wybudować dom wg mnie nie mają sensu z uwagi na skomplikowany proces i indywidualny charakter procesu.....


Ja z kolei uważam, że wątki tego typu są potrzebne. Liczba osób które się w nich udzielają już o czymś świadczy.




> dalej twierdze że ten sam budynek można wybudować za 200 ale i za 400


 owszem da się, tylko tutaj masz przepis jak tego dokonać za 200tyś.

----------


## aksamitka

> dalej twierdze że ten sam budynek można wybudować za 200 ale i za 400


ten sam ale nie taki sam

----------


## kama33

> nie miałem zamiaru nikogo urazić - pisze obiektywnie o kosztach wybudowania domu - wątki typu czy dam radę za 200 czy 300 wybudować dom wg mnie nie mają sensu z uwagi na skomplikowany proces i indywidualny charakter procesu.....dalej twierdze że ten sam budynek można wybudować za 200 ale i za 400


Zgadzam się, że dom wg takiego samego projektu mozna wybudować za kolosalnie rózniące się kwoty. Nie zgadzam sie natomiast, ze wątki o budowie za 200 - 300 tys są nie potrzebne. Ja swojego domu za 200 tys na pewno nie wybuduję, ale nie znaczy to, ze nie zaglądam na wątek o domach za 200 tys. Ba! Przeczytałam go od poczatku do końca. Jest to skarbnica wiedzy dla tych, których dom jest większy, ale chcą go wybudować w miarę tanim kosztem. Tanim, ale nie znaczy ze byle jak.

----------


## alic

Co to znaczy tanio wybudować dom?Największe znaczenie ma tutaj wybór odpowiedniego projektu i własna robocizna,nie bardzo widzę oszczędności na etapie ssz,wiadomo,że fundament to podstawa,dobre materiały kosztują,jeżeli ktoś na wszystkim oszczędza to prędzej czy póżniej to się zemści,pewne oszczędności są oczywiście na etapie wykończeniówki-tańsze płytki,panele,kuchnia gotowa a nie ze studia kuchennego,armatura sanitarna itp.Budowa domu to kosztowna inwestycja,trzeba mieć na to środiki własne lub z kredytu,marzeniami się domu nie zbuduje.

----------


## alic

ale kwota 300 tys.zł jest jak najbardziej realna,ja się w takiej kwocie zmieściłam,dom z poddaszem 130m,pozdr.....

----------


## Crazy

> ale kwota 300 tys.zł jest jak najbardziej realna,ja się w takiej kwocie zmieściłam,dom z poddaszem 130m,pozdr.....


Pokaż projekt albo DB.

----------


## alic

Mówisz-masz: dom w mandarynkach archonu

----------


## manika

Ładny domek, ale sama pow. zabudowy to już  198,8 m2. :Confused: 
Moim skromnym zdaniem uważam,  że nie jest to realne w przypadku tego projektu.
Dom można wybudować i za 300 tyś, i za 200 tyś, ale z mniejszą powierzchnią. To zależy przede wszystkim od wielu czynników, pow. zabudowy- im większa tym większy koszt fundamentów, pow. dachu 337,7 m2 to też sporo itd. i itp.
Radzę poszukać innego projektu na miarę twoich kieszeni. 
Czy warto budować dom marzeń, który  zostanie zrealizowany do pewnego etapu?
I co dalej? Kredyt zaciągnięty, dom nie skończony.
 A swoją drogą banki dają kredyt adekwatny do projektu domu. Więc proponuję dwie opcje, albo wziąść większy kredyt, gdzie potem można odstąpić od ostatniej transzy jeśli się uda wybudować taniej. Albo szukać innego projektu, gdzie domek będzie podobny, ale mniejszy. :smile:

----------


## koka1

> nie miałem zamiaru nikogo urazić - pisze obiektywnie o kosztach wybudowania domu - wątki typu czy dam radę za 200 czy 300 wybudować dom wg mnie nie mają sensu z uwagi na skomplikowany proces i indywidualny charakter procesu.....dalej twierdze że ten sam budynek można wybudować za 200 ale i za 400


Witam wszystkich!
Od pewnego czasu regularnie podczytuję ten wątek, jak i jego poprzednika (dom za 200 tysięcy).
Zgadzam się w 100% z *lukep3*, jeden i ten sam dom można wybudować za 300, ale i 500 tysięcy. Wszystko zależy od bardzo wielu rzeczy, o których tu już nie raz była mowa. Zawsze dużo taniej jest wybudować, angażując duże pokłady własnej pracy. A w materiałach, można kupić nawet tylko blachodachówkę na dach, ale jedna z nich kosztuje np. 15 zł brutto za metr kw., a inna kosztować będzie i 50 zł. Można cieszyć oko gresem na posadzkach za 90 zł/m.kw, ale także można położyć kafle marki Casto- za 35 zł/m.kw. A to wszystko przekłada się na metry, metry, metry, bo dom, to nie mieszkanie.
Napiszę Wam z autopsji.
W październiku 2010 r. robiłam kosztorys dla banku naszego wymarzonego projektu. Miałam wrażenie, że będzie mocno przysadzony. Wówczas pracownia na swej stronie podawała wydatki na stan developerski rzędu ok. 345 tys. zł netto. Nasza ułańska fantazja, zakładająca angażowanie ekip (nie jednej, a kilku systemem gospodarczym i to bez vat), tylko do SSZ, zaś prawie całą resztę zatrzymująca w rękach inwestorskich, uważała, że to mocno przesadzona cena. Nastał nam 2011 r., inwestycję podjęliśmy w czerwcu i co? Nasz kosztorys został powalony już na fundamentach, mimo, że małżonek sam docieplał i izolował cały poziom "0", tym samym odbierając pracę naszej ekipie murarzy; sam wykonał manufakturalnie całego chudziaka (190 m.kw), co dla nas było nie lada oszczędnością. Minęło kilka miesięcy, na stronie pracowni pojawił się nowy kosztorys - za stan developerski po cenach średnich wyszło im 261 tys. zł netto. I to mnie powaliło w drugą stronę. Bo z dzisiejszymi cenami materiałów budowlanych, które na przestrzeni 2011 r. wzrosły ok. 25%, to jakiś kosmos. Rok wcześniej były inne realia, być może ich kosztorysant jest rok w tył  :Confused: 
Dziś doszliśmy do SSZ, dokonując nie jednego cięcia kosztów, wszystkie materiały kupowaliśmy lub zamawialiśmy sami tam, gdzie było najtaniej, co wcale nie znaczy gorszej jakości; niektóre materiały jechały do nas 200 km, bo pomimo kosztów transportu było taniej, niż w rodzimej hurtowni, czy markecie budowlanym. Niestety, nie udało się osiągnąć wymarzonego poziomu wydatków. Dużo jeszcze przed nami, mąż zamierza sam zrobić wszystkie instalacje (ma w tym już doświadczenie), w wykończeniówce też sporo sam pociągnie, ale i tak, kosztorysowej kwoty nie osiągniemy. Na SSO zakładaliśmy 125 tys. - poszło 145. Całość chcieliśmy zamknąć w kwocie 270 tys., ale jak stanie na 320, to będzie dobrze. I w materiałach wykończeniowych cudów nie będzie, gresy polerowane już dawno zostały pochowane, ogród zimowy - może synowie kiedyś zbudują  :wink: 
Także, jak w temacie wątku, marzyć każdy może, ale kosztorysy trzeba planować z bardzo dużym zapasem, bo jak zostanie górka, to na pewno się ją wykorzysta, a jak zabraknie ??
To już wtedy Święty Boże nie pomoże  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Xeremelegue

Witam Wszystkich bardzo serdecznie. Jestem nowy na forum i jak widać jest to mój pierwszy post. Nie wiem czy w dobrym dziale to piszę, więc od razu proszę nie krzyczeć jak coś źle robię.

Przeszukałem forum i powiem szczerze, że nadal nie znalazłem pełnej odpowiedzi na pytanie które mnie nurtuje.. 
Moje pytanie brzmi czy dam radę wybudować dom za 300tyś. Od razy informuję, że działkę już posiadam. Chodzi mi o sam dom od zera. Nie chce jakiegoś wielkiego kolosa, chodzi mi o mały przytulny ładny domek. Tak więc czy dam radę za te 300 tyś i mniej więcej do jakiej powierzchni mam mieć granicę chodzi o to ile max za te pieniążki będzie m2. jeszcze jedno byłbym bardzo wdzięczny jakby ktoś mnie nakierował na zdjęcia domków wybudowanych w tych właśnie kosztach ( do 300tyś ).
Bardzo dziękuję za odpowidzi  :smile:

----------


## mWilQ

Obstawiam domek 100-120m2 wybudowany ze średniej jakości materiału (ale jak najbardziej wystarczającego i opłacalnego). Wykończenie do stanu przed umeblowaniem. Oczywiście wszystko zależy od etapów generujących kwoty (instalacje, system ogrzewania po elementy typowo wykończeniowe kafelki, ceramika, armatura). Jeśli nie masz doświadczenie możesz po części sugerować się kosztorysami umieszczonymi przy projektach (na większości stron takie znajdziesz). Przynajmniej rzędowo porównasz sobie jakie różnice wychodzą między domkami małymi, małymi z garażem, z dachem czterospadowym itd. Dolicz sobie zapasu ok 20% jak nie wykorzystasz to przynajmniej będzie na ścieżki, podjazdy i ogród. Powodzenia

----------


## marchew

tu masz wątek pełen porad jak wybudować za 200 tysięcy:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ns-marzy%C4%87
dowiesz się jakie elementy podrażają budowę, czego unikać
da Ci to wyobrażenie na co możesz sobie pozwolić z Twoimi finansami
powodzenia!

----------


## kama33

A tutaj temat o domach za 300tys http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C5%9B.-z%C5%82)

----------


## ewemal

300 tysięcy to mnóstwo pieniędzy. Nie wybieraj przebajerowanego projektu i najdroższych materiałów - często wcale nie są najlepsze. Gdy kupujesz materiał albo zamawiasz ekipę, negocjuj cenę, sprawdzaj, gdzie jest taniej - po prostu nie wydawaj niepotrzebnie, skoro możesz zaoszczędzić a jeszcze ci zostanie na ogródek.

----------


## Cisol

Witam
planuje do 300k 
JAK NAJPROSTSZY dach, zadnych wystajacych czesci - czysty prostokat
taras mam od poludnia - mysle o przeszkleniach od tej strony (slonce = grzanie)

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/parter...,1,1.htm?nr=78

chce tylko go porzadnie ocieplic bo mysle nad samym pradem (niskie koszty inwestycji) 
czy mysliscie ze pod poznaniem (komorniki) uda sie systemem gospodarczym w takiej kwocie?

----------


## piotrmak

> a nie zauważyliście, że stodółki są po prostu klasyczne, piekne i modne? da sie wyczuć w powietrzu, że to trend przyszłości.


Nie, nie zauważyłem. Dorabianie mody, trendu itp. do zamożności to lekkie przegięcie :big tongue: 
Idąc tym tokiem to zauważyłem, że często nie zrobione ogrodzenia, trawniki, zaniedbane posesje też są trendy :big tongue:

----------


## Geodeta08

Da się, mam z 3 znajomych... warunek jest taki że wszystkie prace (lub 80%) robili sami z pomocą znajomych, kolegów (sam też w tym uczestniczyłem).
Przynajmniej wiadomo ze zrobiłeś to dobrze, w dobie internetu wszystkiego można się dowiedzieć i ciężko coś spartolić  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie, nie zauważyłem. Dorabianie mody, trendu itp. do zamożności to lekkie przegięcie
> Idąc tym tokiem to zauważyłem, że często nie zrobione ogrodzenia, trawniki, zaniedbane posesje też są trendy


do zamożności? nie zrozumiałam - co tu zamożność ma do rzeczy, nie rozumiem. chodziło o to, że w użytym tutaj sformułowaniu  określenie domu "stodoła" ma wydźwiek negatywny (że prosty, że biedny, beee), podczas gdy stodoły to naprawde eleganckie projekty
wnioskuje o modzie z licznych programów na DOMO i z niektórych watków tutaj, no i oglądałam jakis ranking najlepszych projektów architektonicznych w Polsce - z domów jednorodzinnych to tam własnie tylko jakaś "stodoła" sie przewinęłą. wystarczy wrzucić w wyszukiwarke grafiki "dom stodoła" - przepiekne projekty sie pojawiają.
tu np. podobno bardzo tani dom stodoła- kontrowersyjny, ale moim zdaniem piękny:
http://www.mrva.net/cz/portfolio/dolnibecva.html


jeszcze w nawiązaniu do innej wypowiedzi: może warto zastanowic sie nad grą słów: "tanio wybudować dom" a "wybudować tani dom". Dwie różne sprawy.
Nie wierzę, że dom z kosztorysem na 600 tys. ktos wybuduje zgodnie z prawem i sztuką budowlana za 300 tys. (tanio)
Natomiast można wybudować dom z kosztorysem na 320 tys. za 300 tys. - po prostu tani dom. Lekceważymy kosztorysy, i to bardzo, myśląc, że tu ekipa na czarno, tam cos skleję sam, tu kupię bez faktury i już. Wbrew pozorem to nie są "oszczędności" wieksze niż 10-20% w stosunku do kosztorysu.

----------


## owp

A ja sądzę, że marże budowlańców są bardzo duże i jeśli ktoś umie sam coś zrobić, to może dużo zaoszczędzić.

----------


## lukep3

wydałem 360 tys na materiał i jakieś 90 tys na robocizne (materiały starałem się kupić z rabatami ale i tak zawsze coś uda się kupić taniej a coś drożej...) czy za 90 tys warto budować dom samemu i stracić na to jakieś 2 lata ?- na to już każdy sam musi sobie odpowiedzieć, w moim przypadku to co mogłem robiłem sam - ale następnym razem niektórych rzeczy bym się nie podjął samemu (po prostu szkoda czasu....)

----------


## bitter

No i w końcu ja tu trafiłem. Właściwie to sam nie wiem co robię w wątku dom do 200 tys bo przeca ja planowałem 300 - 400. A że mnie bank zmusił do 300  :wink:  to spróbujmy. Dla tych co nie widzieli to projekt taki: 

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...e,1951,1,0.htm

z wieloma zmianami (m.in. szary styro 25cm na ściany, 40 wełny w strop, więźba z wiązarów, dach podniesiony do 30 stopni (wymóg WZ), wentylacja mechaniczna, grzanie czystym prądem w podłogówce wodnej, okna 3 szyby z firmy MS). Zrobiłem sobie wstępny kosztorys i chętnie podyskutuję czego tu brak? Część rzeczy jest szacowana "zgrubnie" ale starałem się dołożyć a nie obcinać na kosztorysie. Wyszło, że prawie się zmieszczę.

----------


## AgaKuba

> Także, jak w temacie wątku, marzyć każdy może, ale kosztorysy trzeba planować z bardzo dużym zapasem, bo jak zostanie górka, to na pewno się ją wykorzysta, a jak zabraknie ??
> To już wtedy Święty Boże nie pomoże 
> Pozdrawiam.


O to właśnie chodzi.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> No i w końcu ja tu trafiłem. Właściwie to sam nie wiem co robię w wątku dom do 200 tys bo przeca ja planowałem 300 - 400. A że mnie bank zmusił do 300  to spróbujmy. Dla tych co nie widzieli to projekt taki: 
> 
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...e,1951,1,0.htm
> 
> z wieloma zmianami (m.in. szary styro 25cm na ściany, 40 wełny w strop, więźba z wiązarów, dach podniesiony do 30 stopni (wymóg WZ), wentylacja mechaniczna, grzanie czystym prądem w podłogówce wodnej, okna 3 szyby z firmy MS). Zrobiłem sobie wstępny kosztorys i chętnie podyskutuję czego tu brak? Część rzeczy jest szacowana "zgrubnie" ale starałem się dołożyć a nie obcinać na kosztorysie. Wyszło, że prawie się zmieszczę.


Bitter, burżuju, wracaj na 200 tys!
tu sa nudy

----------


## Truteń

> A ja sądzę, że marże budowlańców są bardzo duże i jeśli ktoś umie sam coś zrobić, to może dużo zaoszczędzić.


No i tu masz bardzo dużo racji. Ponieważ sam przymierzam się do budowy domu więc od pewnego czasu poodnawiałem kontakty ze znajomymi z branży budowlanej a że z zawodu sam jestem handlowcem (ale w IT  :smile: ) to oczywiście interesowały mnie marże i rabaty dla firm budowlanych jak i osób które nie mają działalności a pracują w "szarej strefie" no i doznałem dość dużego szoku. Średni rabat w budowlance to od 20-40% na materiały (nie dotyczy cegieł, ceramiki etc) i tyle dostaje Pan Zdzichu który kilka, kilkanaście razy w roku kupuje materiał dla swojego klienta, więc jeśli ktoś cieszy się z 10-15% upustu w hurtowni to w większości przypadków i tak dostaje mniej niż jej stały klient. To jest wytłumaczenie dlaczego tak często fachowiec proponuje swoje materiały  :smile:  

Przykładowe rabaty jakie mają firmy bądź dystrybutorzy (kto nie wierzy to jego sprawa):
- kominki - (25-45%) im mniej znana firma tym większy rabat od ceny producenta, i tu jest ukryta różnica cenowa pomiędzy wkładami z marketu a prosto od firmy kominkowej, oczywiście i tu i tu zdaża się szajs z tym że markety mają go więcej  :smile:  
- gładzie, tynki etc - do 40%

no a teraz coś co o mało nie spowodowało mojego zgonu w wyniku zakrztuszenia się kieliszkiem wódki, rabat na kable elektryczne ..... taaaadaaam 82%, tyle dostaje elektryk który zaopatruje się regularnie w hurtowni.

Generalnie jak w całym handlu najwyższe marże i narzuty są na drobiazgach bo nikt nie przejmuje się ceną gwoździ a czy te będa po 10 gr za sztukę czy po 20 to i tak ginie w całej sumie z tym że tych gwoździ musimy mieć np. 1000 a wtedy po podliczeniu juz wychodzi jakaś suma.
Najwięcej w stosunku do całości kosztów przycinają na inwestorach elektrycy i hydraulicy i tu mozna na materiałach bardzo dużo zaoszczędzić.

Wracając do tematu czyli budowy domu za 300 000, da się i to wcale nie mały powierzchniowo bo spokojnie 120-150m2, wszystko zależy od stopnia skomplikowania projektu, bez dodatkowych obciążających budżet wykuszy, balkonów, wolich oczek, PC, etc zbudujemy taki dom, a co do tego że dom za 500 tysięcy będzie wyglądał lepiej od tego samego ale zbudowanego za 300 tys, niekoniecznie. Jezeli ten droższy będzie budowała firma od A-Z a tańszy zbudujemy sami z pomocą rodziny (u mnie sporo jest budowlańców którzy już chcą pomagać  :smile: ) to oszczędzamy jakieś 100-150 tysięcy na samej robociźnie a biorąc pod uwagę że dla siebie zawsze buduje się dokładniej niż dla klienta to zaryzykowałbym stwierdzenie że ten tańszy dom może być zbudowany z lepszych materiałów i nie chodzi mi tu o wykończenie wnetrza.

A kto nie wierzy że da się samemu zbudować to proponuje poczytać dziennik budowy NETBETA, człowiek o 1000 umiejętności  :smile:  Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to dom około 160m2 powierzchni, niecałkowicie wykończony ale już zamieszkały kosztował go niespełna 200 tys PLN, fakt że oprócz ekipy od dachu wszystko robił sam lub z pomocą rodziny ale dokonał wydawało by się że niemożliwego.

----------


## bitter

> Bitter, burżuju, wracaj na 200 tys!
> tu sa nudy


Droga moja ależ ja tam ciągle będę. Może jednak mi się uda wybudować za 200  :wink: ))) Poza tym tak nie śmiałbym opuścić tak przemiłego towarzystwa. A że każdy facet ma ciągotki na skok w bok to wybacz  :wink:

----------


## Gumol

Jestem Ciekawy czy da rade wybudować stan deweloperski (bez pieca) za kwote ok 300-350 tys brutto? Jak Wasze zdanie na ten temat
Całość w zasadzie przez różne ekipy. We własnym zakresie tylko elektryka.
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/party

----------


## lukep3

pewnie że się da samemu tylko trzeba mieć duużo czasu - w moim przypadku koszty robocizny to było ok 25 % kosztów budowy - czyli tych prac których nie wykonałem sam....ale i tak za malowanie drugi raz bym się nie zabierał  :smile:  hehe..... pamiętajcie że budowa domu własnym sumptem to zawsze kosztem pracy zawodowej - trzeba policzyć nie w każdym przypadku się opłaca - czasami szkoda czasu - życie takie piękne...  :smile:

----------


## bitter

> Jestem Ciekawy czy da rade wybudować stan deweloperski (bez pieca) za kwote ok 300-350 tys brutto? Jak Wasze zdanie na ten temat
> Całość w zasadzie przez różne ekipy. We własnym zakresie tylko elektryka.
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/party


Po co Ci 200m po podłogach i podwójny garaż? Moim zdanie 500 tys jak nic.

----------


## Crazy

lukep3 mógłbyś pokazać projekt swojego domu, albo najlepiej dziennik budowy jak masz?

----------


## Gumol

Bitter przy tak prostej bryle domu, rezygnująć z kominka 500 za deweloperski jest mocno przesadzone. Może na gotowo z instalacjami itd to ok. 

Mi te powiedzmy 350 tyś wydaje się realne na deweloperski. Na dniach zrobię pewnie wstępny kosztorys to się podzielę wstępnymi przemyśleniami  :smile:

----------


## koka1

> Bitter przy tak prostej bryle domu, rezygnująć z kominka 500 za deweloperski jest mocno przesadzone. Może na gotowo z instalacjami itd to ok. 
> 
> Mi te powiedzmy 350 tyś wydaje się realne na deweloperski. Na dniach zrobię pewnie wstępny kosztorys to się podzielę wstępnymi przemyśleniami


Obejrzałam projekt, bardzo ładny i funkcjonalny.
Byłabym jednak sceptyczna, co do kosztorysu w kwocie 300 tys. zł., też budując i znając prawie aktualne ceny rynku bydgoskiego.
Mnie kiedyś poniosła fantazja cenowa i teraz, tuż przed wykończeniówką wiem, że założonej kwoty mojego kosztorysu na pewno nie osiągniemy.
Ale życzę powodzenia i daj znać znać po kosztorysie wstępnym, którego zwiększ o jakieś 15% na przewidziane wydatki.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bitter

> Bitter przy tak prostej bryle domu, rezygnująć z kominka 500 za deweloperski jest mocno przesadzone. Może na gotowo z instalacjami itd to ok. 
> 
> Mi te powiedzmy 350 tyś wydaje się realne na deweloperski. Na dniach zrobię pewnie wstępny kosztorys to się podzielę wstępnymi przemyśleniami


Ja miałem na myśli na gotowo. Pytanie czy potrzebny Ci tak duży dom.

----------


## lukep3

nie mam dziennika...a projekt to rododendron 5 - coś ok 130 m2 użytkowej wyszło....

----------


## Kwitko

Gumol jak ja zaczynałam budowę całkiem realne wydawało mi się że postawie i wykończę dom za 160 tys. W trakcie budowy stwierdziłam że dobrze będzie jak w 200 tys. się zmieszczę. A teraz myślę że pewnie wyjdzie ze 220 tys.  Tak więc punkt widzenia zależy od... etapu budowy na którym jesteś.

----------


## koka1

> Tak więc punkt widzenia zależy od... etapu budowy na którym jesteś.


Święte słowa, podpisuję się obiema rękoma  :smile:

----------


## Gumol

Zdaję sobie sprawę, że koszty z reguły wychodzą większe niż się zakłada  :smile:  Myślę, że w najgorszym wypadku zamieszka się bez wykończonej elewacji (sam zaciągnięty styropian), którą zrobi się stopniowo przy napływie gotówki.

Bitter nie wydaje mi się, że 137m2 powierzchni użytkowej dla 4 osobowej rodziny jest za dużo. Jedyne szaleństwo w tej powierzchni to garaż dwustanowiskowy. Jednak mieszkając pod miastem 2 auta to minimum. Zresztą później ciężko powiększyć dom o tą przestrzeń. Wiadomo, że przy ograniczonych kosztach trzeba iść na kompromisy. Możliwe, że przy wykonaniu wstępnego kosztorysu jeszcze się nawrócę, choć i tak wydaje mi się on minimalistyczny (dach dwuspadowy, brak wykuszy, kominka, lukarn, balkonów czy piwnicy).

----------


## koka1

> Możliwe, że przy wykonaniu wstępnego kosztorysu jeszcze się nawrócę, choć i tak wydaje mi się on minimalistyczny (dach dwuspadowy, brak wykuszy, kominka, lukarn, balkonów czy piwnicy).


A nad kominkiem i jego brakiem, to się jeszcze zastanów  :yes: 
To dobre i alternatywne źródło energii (tej krótkiej, ale mroźnej zimy nasz - spalił masę zbędnych palet budowlanych, ciepełko było znaczne, a przy tym zużycie głównego paliwa - dużo mniejsze  :smile: )

----------


## bitter

> Zdaję sobie sprawę, że koszty z reguły wychodzą większe niż się zakłada  Myślę, że w najgorszym wypadku zamieszka się bez wykończonej elewacji (sam zaciągnięty styropian), którą zrobi się stopniowo przy napływie gotówki.
> 
> Bitter nie wydaje mi się, że 137m2 powierzchni użytkowej dla 4 osobowej rodziny jest za dużo. Jedyne szaleństwo w tej powierzchni to garaż dwustanowiskowy. Jednak mieszkając pod miastem 2 auta to minimum. Zresztą później ciężko powiększyć dom o tą przestrzeń. Wiadomo, że przy ograniczonych kosztach trzeba iść na kompromisy. Możliwe, że przy wykonaniu wstępnego kosztorysu jeszcze się nawrócę, choć i tak wydaje mi się on minimalistyczny (dach dwuspadowy, brak wykuszy, kominka, lukarn, balkonów czy piwnicy).


Gumol, jako człowiek, który myślał tak jak Ty i się nawrócił mam pełne prawo Cię ochrzanić  :wink:   :wink:   :wink: . Nie patrz na powierzchnię użytkową a "po podłogach". Spojrzałem na projekt. On ma wymiary wewnętrzne ok 14x8,6m co daje Ci ponad 120m kwadratowych na jednej kondygnacji! A piętro?
Określenie "powierzchnia użytkowa" zostało wymyślone chyba przez architektów, żeby sprzedawać drogie projekty jako tanie w wybudowaniu. A powiedz mi te niepoliczone przez architekta "nieużytkowe" 100m2 to nie będziesz murował. tynkował, robił stropu, malował ścian, kładł podłóg, robił elektryki, hydrauliki, nie będzie tam mebli i drzwi, klamek lamp itp? 

No i garaż. Chłopie czy Twoje samochody są warte tyle aby budować im dom za 50 tys zł??? bo tyle minimum będzie Cię kosztować postawienie podwójnego garażu. Skalkuluj to tak. Nie budujesz grarażu i masz 50 tys w kieszeni. Ile razy za to wymienisz samochody na nowsze? (sprzedaż i będziesz dopłacał do nowszych), albo ile razy pojedziesz na wycieczkę z rodziną "pod palmy" za 50 tys? A jak obetniesz sobie te nieużytkowe 100m i zaoszczędzisz dodatkowe 50 tys to chłopie jeździsz na wycieczki przez całe życie raz w roku ZA DARMO! No i kominek. Lepiej żeby auta miały cieplutko czy, żeby usiąść w Wigilię przy palącym się ogniu i poczuć tę magię świąt jeszcze dobitniej?

To oczywiście mój punkt widzenia i może dla Ciebie być ważniejsze wnoszenie zakupów do domu, żeby Ci na głowę nie kapało. Sądzę jednak, że w domu za 300tys na taki luksus nie można sobie pozwolić. Zobacz mój projekt w stopce. Na 100m2 na parterze zmieściłem 3 pokoje dwie łazienki, salon kuchnię i jadalnię no i kominek też dał radę a nawet jest pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Ja wyliczyłem, że raczej nie zmieszczę się w 300 tys z moim domem a Twój jest dwa razy większy. Oczywiście mam droższy dach ale to jest 20 tys większy koszt od Twojego dachu.

Mam kolegę, który do dziś dziękuje mi, że odwiodłem go od pomysłu budowania swojego domu. Też był "mały" i miał "tylko" 150mkw powierzchni użytkowej.

----------


## pionan

a ja mam garaż, na głowe się nie będzie lało przy wnoszeniu zakupów. Ba, nawet brama na pilota  :smile:  i zmieściłem się w 300k zł i to z meblami  :smile: 
120m2 po podłogach (z garażem koło 150). Projekt WB-3303 z pracowni agrobisp. Troche pracy własnej, ale raczej niewiele, bo jestem laikiem w sprawach budowlanych. I kominek też jest, nawet z DGP.

----------


## bitter

pionan a masz rozpiskę co na jakim etapie ile Cię kosztowało? Nie przeczę, że z garażem można się zmieścić ale to już naprawdę trudna sztuka.

----------


## pionan

mam w zeszycie spisane wszystkie wydatki od początku do dnia dzisiejszego. Jak będe miał dostep do skanera, to postaram sie zeskanować. jak będziesz chciał puszcze Ci mailem. Z tym, że nie ma tam rozbicia na częśc mieszkalną i garaż.

----------


## bitter

lepiej by było dla potomnych zebrać to w jakieś działy p.t. fundament materiał tyle + robocizna tyle, ściany parteru, strop itd o ile to możliwe

----------


## pionan

ok, po świętach, jak już się wprowadzimy, to siądę, zliczę i umieszcze tutaj. Pzdr.

----------


## bitter

wątek zmarł

----------


## jaalicja

To ja się (i wątek też) trochę ożywię  :smile: 

Jak myślicie - uda się takie cudo postawić do stanu zamieszkiwalnego  :wink:  do 300k?

http://www.domplan.com.pl/Kendra/Kendra.html

Podoba mi się ten projekt bo:
- ma prostą bryłę na planie prostokąta z doklejonym garażem,
- mało udziwnień i fajerwerków - tylko jedna lukarna
- jest na planie prostokąta - małe komplikacje przy fundamentach i murarce generalnie
- prosty dwuspadowy dach
- ma przejście z garażu do domu i oddzielną kotłownię za garażem
- wygodne dwubiegowe schody
- spiżarnię i sporą kuchnię
- dobrze wykorzystana przestrzeń - z tych m2 całkiem sporo pomieszczeń udało się wykroić.
- salon i jadalnie od południa (u nas), taras od zachodu a garaż i ściana bez okien od północy.

Nie podoba mi się:
- mało miejsca na jadalnię (?)
- trochę za wąski garaż
- to, że nie ma nikogo kto buduje ten domek... (jeszcze)

Co wy na to >?

----------


## bitter

To ja napiszę o minusach:
- dwda balkony szkoda pieniędzy i tak się nie korzysta
- garaż - pokoik dla samochodu za 50 tys zł - aż tak kochasz auto?
- piętro (to minus dla mnie ale rozumiem, że komuś może się podobać)
- 180m2 po podłogach - za duży dom jak na 300 tys
- lukarna - dodatkowe koszty

Ja mam swój osobisty miernik "czy da się". Moim zdaniem "da się" ale w domu do 120m po podłogach a nie jakimiś tam użytkowymi czy innymi

----------


## jaalicja

ok - a znajdziesz mi 6 pokoi na 120m2 ?

Idac twoim tokiem rozumowania nie kazdy ma $ zeby fundowac samochodowi dodatkowe metry kwadratowe dzialki... U nas taniej wyjdzie zbudowac garaz jednostanowiskowy w bryle domu (i wykorzystac pomieszczenie nad nim niz budowac osobny garaz (plus koszty jego budowy).

----------


## Nefer

Istnieje opcja : zamiast garażu zrobić pokój , a na górze nad nim - drugi.A samochód stoi na zewnątrz.
Ten dom po podłogach ma ile - 230 metrów ? 135 użytkowej bez garażu i strychu. Na oko na poddaszu 90 mkw, garaż 16 to już kolejne 106 m2 (nie chce mi się dokładnie liczyć)
230 m2 za 300k - mooooocno wątpię. Raczej za 500k z dużą ilością pracy własnej.

----------


## jaalicja

parter z garażem 95,22 
poddasze 98,7

jak na taki metraż wydaje mi się to być mega-kompaktowy i przy tym całkiem dobrze pomyślany projekt.

Jeśli chodzi o koszty - to tak jak w każdym projekcie gdzie jest poddasze i skosy w dachu część tej nieużytkowej powierzchni nie będzie wymagała kładzenia, płytek, malowania, ogrzewania itp, itd....

Oczywiście, że garaż podnosi koszty - tu nie ma się o co spierać - pytanie, na które każdy musi znaleźć odpowiedź brzmi jaki poziom "komfortu" go satysfakcjonuje. W skrajnym przypadku przecież można nie stawiać nawet wiaty - tylko parkować na ulicy. Albo wogóle nie jeździć samochodem - bo benzyna droga a ruch to zdrowie.... 

Zarówno garaż w bryle domu jak i sam samochód to przecież jakieś udogodnienia... 

Mam nadzieję, że nam będzie bliżej 300 niż 500k - nawet jeśli rzucimy się na ten projekt  :smile: 
pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nefer

200 x 2500 = ...........
jeśli umiecie kłaść płytki, malować, robić instalację elektryczną/wode/kanalizę, teść robi dachy, a szwagier jest murarzem, macie na działce wszystkie media  ....
200 x 2000 =............

To nie w kwestia nadziei tylko matematyki. Ale każdy jest kowalem swojego losu.

P.s.  nie zachwycają mnie projekty, w których wc na parterze otwiera się wprost na jadalnię  w salonie (smacznego) - co gorsza po otwarciu drzwi widzi się kibel. To szkolny błąd. uczą tego na pierwszym roku studiów. Zadziwiające,że jeszcze takie babole przechodzą ...

----------


## lelelek

Jaalicja oczywiście ze masz racje z tym samochodem chodzeniem itp. ale wszystko wyglada niestety na to że masz już mocno wyrobione zdanie na ten temat. Podane przez innych argumenty są bardzo prawidłowe, ja jak zacząłem budować oliwke z hb to tez patrzalem się na dana 123 m2 pow użytkowej, teraz wiem ze mam ok 220 m2 podłogi. To na ta powierzchnie robiłem wylewki płytki strop itp Jeśli uważasz ze to jest dom dla was to super ale nie oszukuj siebie ze wybudujesz go za 300k Nie ma szans.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jeśli chodzi o koszty - to tak jak w każdym projekcie gdzie jest poddasze i skosy w dachu część tej nieużytkowej powierzchni nie będzie wymagała kładzenia, płytek, malowania, ogrzewania itp, itd....


??
Nie wiem, czy dobrze rozumiesz pojęcie nieużytkowa część poddasza...
Tak w projektach jest ujęta ta część pomieszczeń, która jest niższa, niż 1,90.
Jak więc masz zamiar jej nie wykańczać i nie ogrzewać ??  :smile: 

W tym projekcie masz 193m2 powierzchni podłóg ze ścianami wokół i dachem nad tą powierzchnią. 
Jeśli chcesz sie zmieścić w 300tyś, to oznacza niewiele ponad 1500 za m2... Niewykonalne.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> jak na taki metraż wydaje mi się to być mega-kompaktowy i przy tym całkiem dobrze pomyślany projekt.(...)


Jeśli oczekiwałaś, że na forum zostaniesz poklepana po plecach i forumowicze napiszą Ci "dalej, bierz się za to, na pewno dasz radę, uda Ci się", to wybrałaś złe forum.

Oswój się z myślą, że jeśli masz 300k PLN to Cię na taki dom nie stać i tyle. Poszukaj mniejszego, prostszego, tańszego w budowie.

----------


## bowess

*jaalicja* pamiętam jak pisałaś o projektach Dijon II czy Pogodny. Już udało Ci się bardzo "potanić" przyszłą budowę. Jeszcze raz przemyśl priorytety. Nawet najpiękniejszy na wizualce dom z różnymi udogodnieniami nie będzie cieszył, kiedy budowa zacznie się ciągnąć latami, bo ciągle trzeba będzie zaciskać pasa i "dozbierywać" kasę na wykończenie czegoś, bez czego spokojnie można by się obyć. Wnioskuję, że mieszkać mają w tym domu również dziadkowie. Zwróć w takim wypadku uwagę na łazienkę na parterze - niech będzie wygodna dla starszych osób.

Co do kryteriów - w wyszukiwarce projektów zaznaczyłam do 120m2 i 5 pokoi - znalazło się 206 projektów. Po zaznaczeniu jeszcze garażu jednostanowiskowego - 61. Bez garażu byłoby znacznie łatwiej, zarówno znaleźć projekt z 4 sypialniami, jak i dopiąć kosztorys. Wygoda korzystania z samochodu to jedno, ale dokończenie domu jednak ważniejsze. Zresztą mam po sąsiedzku sporo przykładów parkowania pod chmurką pomimo posiadania garażu w bryle - a to nie ma kasy na automatykę, a wysiadanie i otwieranie bram niewygodne, a to nie ma podjazdu, a to garaż pełni funkcje składu. Ogólny wniosek - kasa na budowę poszła, a funkcji swojej nie spełnia. Mam nadzieję, że jeżeli się zdecydujesz na garaż, to uwzględnisz takie detale i będzie Ci dobrze służył.  :smile: 

Jeszcze pytanie jedno. Czy planujecie jakiś wkład własnej robocizny? Jeżeli tak, to w jakim zakresie?

----------


## Nefer

Dokładnie tak samo zostałam sprowadzona na ziemię, gdy kilka lat temu zapytałam o swój projekt. 
Na stronie został wyceniony na 350k. Dom 300mkw. 
Forumowicze mnie wyśmiali. I mieli rację. 
Osobiście - bardzo im za to dziękuję. Bo nie dołączyłam do grona sprzedających stan surowy zamknięty poniżej kosztów,bo "nie starczyło".
Ale każdy decyduje sam co zrobi.

Żeby nie było : tu temat, który założyłam w 2005 roku z pytaniem o to czy mi się uda  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...788#post935788

----------


## kosadob

Witam.

I ja coś dodam od siebie w tym temacie.
Ja także zostałem wyśmiany na tym forum, no ale..... Wszystko zależy jakiego standardu wykończenia się planuje (oczekuje).
Co umiesz i możesz zrobić samemu (malowanie, kładzenie paneli, kładzenie płytek), ja z budową ruszam ok. połowy maja i myślę że dam radę w ok. 370 tyś. (o projekcie już pisałem i zostałem wgnieciony w ziemię) tyle tylko, że jak napisałem ile zapłacę za robociznę bez dachu to wszyscy mówią "jak za darmo" na szczęście pochodzę z prawie "wioski" i nie ma u nas cen działek oraz robocizny z kosmosu!!!

A tak za zakończenie, ten projekt:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...or,557,1,0.htm

mój przełożony z pracy postawiał za ok. 380 tyś - wszystko, w tym koszty działki, media, papiery itp. ok. 50 tyś. zł, czyli budowa ok. 330 tyś. (z loggiami oczywiście)

Także się da, jak się nie wymaga marmurów w domu oraz nie idzie się w wynalazki, które i tak nigdy się nie zwrócą.

----------


## Nefer

Nikt nikogo nie wyśmiewa i nie wdeptuje w ziemię. Jak zapewne zauważyłeś (o ile przeczytałeś powyżej) jeśli inwestor zamierza zakasać rękawy i robić samemu/ze szwagrem/z teściem i znajomymi to koszt metra wyjdzie ok. 1500 pln (przy duuuużym udziale pracy własnej).
Bez takiego udziału zejście poniżej 2.500 za metr graniczy z cudem. Oczywiście - można wszystko co najtańsze - tylko po co wykańczać badziewiem ... nie lepiej zbudować mniejszy dom, ale wyposażyć go tak, że się będzie chciało do niego wracać ? Można się wprowadzić na goły beton i bez ocieplenia i twierdzić, że się zbudowało tanio. Tylko i tak wprzyszłości te pieniądze trzeba będzie wydać. Można wszystko.
Cóż - każdy ma swoje priorytety - byle nie oszczędzać tam, gdzie nie trzeba, bo potem się pojawiają wątki o opadającej podłodze ..

P.s. plazma też się nie zwraca, a jakoś ludzie kupują. Dom to inwestycja - ale tylko jak ktoś buduje na sprzedaż  :smile:  Więc nie wiem co się ma w nim zwracać.

----------


## bartus7

> [...] Dom to inwestycja - ale tylko jak ktoś buduje na sprzedaż  Więc nie wiem co się ma w nim zwracać.


Dom "dla siebie" to też inwestycja. Inwestycja w własne dobre samopoczucie, poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfortu. Nie zawsze inwestując pieniądze zysk mamy też w pieniądzach, czasami chodzi o dobra niematerialne. Przynajmniej ja tak to rozumuję  :smile: 

PS. Witam Wszystkich  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

Ja tam wolę zrezygnować z 10m2, czy droższej dachówki, na rzecz bezobsługowego źródła ogrzewania i lepszego ocieplenia... Bo to nie kwestia "zwracania się", co mojego komfortu, czasu i sił.

----------


## Ola_i_Piotr

Cześć!

Ponieważ nie ma to jak zdrowa, bezlitosna weryfikacja kosztorysów ze stron biur architektonicznych, mam pytanie. 
Czy dobrze kombinuję, że dom nr2 tak naprawdę będzie ponad 50 tys tanszy w budowie? W pierwszym nie wliczono  strychu nad garazem - tylko dlatego, że nie ma bezpośredniego połączenia z domem.

1. Dom z103, pow. użytkowa 162m2, po podłogach 240 m2, kosztorys jest na 360 tys.
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z103,Komf...-pom-gosp.html

2. Dom z108, pow. użytkowa 155m2, po podłogach 218 m2, kosztorys  376 tys.
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z108,Dom-...i-garazem.html

Liczę 2,5 tys zl za 1m2 powierzchni po podłodze.

----------


## Mika_77

Hmmm... Dom za 300 tys. oczywiście, że się da, nawet za 250 tys. a jak się przyciśniemy to i za 200 tys. a co...

Całe szczęście, że byłam taka naiwna, bo gdybym wiedziała co mnie czeka chyba nie zaczęłabym budowy. 

Miałam 250 tys., wszystkie przyłącza i stan zero wraz z zalanym chudziakiem i już robiłam projekty kuchni i obu łazienek oczywiście w pięknych, drogich kaflach. 
Zaczęłam w maju 2011r. co wyszło z marzeń:
kuchni brak, łazienka tylko jedna (ale w pełni wykończona), nie wykończone schody, brak płytek w pralni, garażu i kotłowni. O braku kostki, tynku na elewacji, parapetów (zewnętrznych, jak i wewnętrznych) nawet nie będę wspominała. 
Masę roboty zrobiliśmy sami tzn. całe użytkowe poddasze (wełna, płyty K-G, gładzie), mąż samodzielnie zrobił hydraulikę oraz instalację alarmową, sami dociepliliśmy budynek, sami montowaliśmy drzwi zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne, instalację elektryczną po części również robił sam mąż, że o takich pierdołach jak panele (tanie panele), malowanie, gładzie nie spomnę. 

I co? Właśnie 300 pękło, i do wykończenia jeszcze daleka droga. Nasz domek nazwaliśmy "jeszcze tylko".

Acha, i żeby nie było:
uczciwie przyznaję, że po podłogach blisko 200m2, ale budynek prosty, bez udziwnień, jedyne szaleństwo to kopertowy dach (ale zupełnie prosty, z samymi oknami dachowymi, bez lukarn, koszów i innych wolich oczek). 

Na upartego mieszkać się da.

----------


## Nefer

> Ja tam wolę zrezygnować z 10m2, czy droższej dachówki, na rzecz bezobsługowego źródła ogrzewania i lepszego ocieplenia... Bo to nie kwestia "zwracania się", co mojego komfortu, czasu i sił.


 Dokładnie tak. Komfort kosztuje i nie musi się wcale zwracać. Kupujemy wygodę, patrzenie na zielone, kawę na tarasie. Każdy ma swoje priorytety. Najważniejsze to się nie przeliczyć, bo można sobie napytać kłopotów.

----------


## Nefer

> Na upartego mieszkać się da.


I chwałaBuce  :smile:  Gorzej, gdy mieszkać się nie da, sprzedać się nie da i kredytu spłacać się nie da... Dacie radę. Włożyliście mnóstwo pracy własnej, więc myślę, że wylądujecie na 400k. lub nieco mniej. A to już niedaleko  :smile:  :smile: 
Bez wkładu pracy własnej na mniej niż 2500 za m2 nie ma co liczyć. Przy lepszym wykończeniu - 3.ooo za metr.

----------


## Aleksandryta

A pod Warszawą dochodzi już do 4 tys. za m2  :smile:

----------


## You__stych

Witam
właśnie się zastanawiamy nad tym projektem:

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z124.html

W kosztorysie mamy, że dom można wybudować za 316 tyś., ale czy budując systemem gospodarczym damy radę zejść do 250 tyś. Od razu zaznaczę, że nie planujemy od razu wykończyc całości domu, tzn. zrezygnować z elewacji (którą zrobi sie później), na początek dach pokryć papą, a dachówkę założyć jak "wpadnie troche kasy". Zamierzamy budowac systemem gospodarczym, odchodzą nam również sprawy zwiazane z zakładaniem podłóg, malowaniem, kafelkowaniem, bo robiliśmy to już sami na obecnym mieszkaniu i nie boimy się podjąć tego po raz kolejny. Czy jest szansa w takim wypadku "zejść " z kosztami do ok. 200-250 tyś.?

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Witam
> właśnie się zastanawiamy nad tym projektem:
> 
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z124.html
> 
> W kosztorysie mamy, że dom można wybudować za 316 tyś., ale czy budując systemem gospodarczym damy radę zejść do 250 tyś. Od razu zaznaczę, że nie planujemy od razu wykończyc całości domu, tzn. zrezygnować z elewacji (którą zrobi sie później), na początek dach pokryć papą, a dachówkę założyć jak "wpadnie troche kasy". Zamierzamy budowac systemem gospodarczym, odchodzą nam również sprawy zwiazane z zakładaniem podłóg, malowaniem, kafelkowaniem, bo robiliśmy to już sami na obecnym mieszkaniu i nie boimy się podjąć tego po raz kolejny. Czy jest szansa w takim wypadku "zejść " z kosztami do ok. 200-250 tyś.?


Czy Ty sobie z nas żartujesz??? To jest dom za minimum 450-500 tys. a Ty chcesz zejść do 250 tys. Z czym?????? A może chcesz zbudować dom bez dachu? Za 200-250 tys. to taki dom zbudujesz
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z139,Part...a-dzialke.html

----------


## Kalisa

200 tyś za dom, który ma prawie 190 m? Nierealne. Zobacz co Nefer napisała o kosztach.

----------


## Aleksandryta

Dwa posty wyżej Nefer podała obecne koszty budowy domu (a i tak uważam, że w wersji optymistycznej  :big tongue: ) , a i tak forumowicze wklejają projekty dla "bogaczy" z pytaniem, czy zbuduje za 200 tys..... echhhhh  :sick:

----------


## Kwitko

No ale każdy myśli że jemu uda się taniej, i za nic w świecie nie przegadasz  :wink: 
Tylko po co uczyć się na swoich błędach jak można na czyichś?

----------


## fotohobby

ZA 300tyś to zdecydowałem się na parterówkę o powierzchni 106 m2, w projekcie indywidualnym, ktorego inspiracją jest projekt http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/eryk/?Type=1
I tez mam zamiar "malować, położyć podłogi"

Z uwagi na koszt (ale też - chęć mieszkania w parterówce) zrezygnowałem z budowy tego: http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z79,Prost...wuspadowy.html

Jak widzę, że ktoś za mniejszy budżet chciałby wybudować 190m2 po podłogach, to moja skala optymizmu się kończy...

----------


## bowess

Mój dom - 107 użytkowej, około 125 po podłogach - też by się wpisał w tą kategorię, bo ma kosztorys na około 270 tys. brutto. My włożyliśmy własną robociznę na około 60 tys. - murarka, wylewki, regipsy na parterze, dużo wykończeniówki i udało się być bliżej 200. Gdyby były ekipy i parę bajerów np. kamień na podłogach parteru a nie gresy, bardziej bajeranckie łazienki, to kosztowałby właśnie około 300. Nawet w tańszych regionach trudno mi sobie wyobrazić wybudowanie za 300 tysięcy domu o powierzchni podłóg powyżej 150m2, a tu pojawiają się pytania o projekty 180, 190 i nawet ponad 200. Owszem - coś takiego da się wybudować, ale będzie to budynek w mniejszym, większym lub bardzo dużym stopniu niedokończony.

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Nawet w tańszych regionach trudno mi sobie wyobrazić wybudowanie za 300 tysięcy domu o powierzchni podłóg powyżej 150m2, a tu pojawiają się pytania o projekty 180, 190 i nawet ponad 200. Owszem - coś takiego da się wybudować, ale będzie to budynek w mniejszym, większym lub bardzo dużym stopniu niedokończony.


I to jest wypowiedz osoby, ktorej udalo sie wybudowac dom w granicach 200 tys. PLN i to chyba 2-3 lata temu.  :smile:

----------


## bowess

A dokończyć w roku ubiegłym.  :smile:  Większość prac budowlanych 2009-2010.

Jeszcze dodam, że tanio i własnymi siłami to raczej nie da się super-szybko.

----------


## adamfcb

tak czytam i czytam, i mnie troche zmartwiliscie bo ja na swoj domek dotychczas planowelem max 300tys wydac a wy mnie troche na ziemie sprowadzacie.
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekt/U...wej-2-bis.html

----------


## Kalisa

Lepiej przed budową zejść na ziemię niż sprzedawać niedokończony dom  :roll eyes:

----------


## m&m0123

My startujemy z budowa naszego domu koncem maja i optymistycznie licze 300k a jak bedzie czas pokaze :smile:

----------


## You__stych

> Czy Ty sobie z nas żartujesz??? To jest dom za minimum 450-500 tys. a Ty chcesz zejść do 250 tys. Z czym?????? A może chcesz zbudować dom bez dachu? Za 200-250 tys. to taki dom zbudujesz
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z139,Part...a-dzialke.html


Nie żartuję, tylko pytam-od tego chyba jest forum?
Poza tym kosztorys z biura projektowego mamy na 316 tyś, a nie jak piszesz 450-500 tyś. Nie planujemy od razu zakładać dachówki, ani robić elewacji. część robót wykonamy sami (malowanie, zakładanie podłóg, płytkowanie), również roboty ziemne ( mamy dostęp do koparki). Również ekipa budowlana w naszym przypadku to niewielkie koszty.
Skoro biuro projektowe podaje 316 tyś za budowę tego domu, to skad taka rozbiezność z twoimi wyliczeniami?

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli dla Ciebie wyrocznią jest wycena biura, a nie ceny podawane, przez tych, co w ostatnich latach budowali to, śmiało, zaczynaj.
Tylko zadbaj zawczasu tak o 33% dostępnej rezerwy do tych 320tyś...

----------


## Nefer

> Nie żartuję, tylko pytam-od tego chyba jest forum?
> Poza tym kosztorys z biura projektowego mamy na 316 tyś, a nie jak piszesz 450-500 tyś. Nie planujemy od razu zakładać dachówki, ani robić elewacji. część robót wykonamy sami (malowanie, zakładanie podłóg, płytkowanie), również roboty ziemne ( mamy dostęp do koparki). Również ekipa budowlana w naszym przypadku to niewielkie koszty.
> Skoro biuro projektowe podaje 316 tyś za budowę tego domu, to skad taka rozbiezność z twoimi wyliczeniami?


Napiszę jeszcze raz : na stronie biura mój dom posiadał kosztorys na *3 razy mniej pieniędzy niż kosztował w rzeczywistości*
Dlatego wynajęłam człowieka, który wykonał mi kosztorys na podstawie przedmiaru robót, opierając się o założenia Sekocenbudu.
Ten kosztorys był dokładnie 3 razy wyższy niż to co przesłało biuro wraz z projektem.
Ja swój dom wybudowałam. Kosztował dokładnie tyle ile wynosił profesjonalny kosztorys, a nie bełkot ze strony internetowej.
To nie jest plotka, ani legenda - takie są fakty.

Ale to Twoje pieniądze i Twoja decyzja, więc rób jak uważasz (ale uważaj jak robisz).

Naprawdę - koszt zrobienia profesjonalnego kosztorysu to nie majątek, a może uratować życie. Na tym forum nie znajdziesz tych, ktorzy dom musieli sprzedać, bo im  "nie starczyło". Ale ja już kilka takich domów oglądałam. Bardzo to smutne.

Pytasz skąd te rozbieżności ? Wchodzisz na stronę, widzisz fajny domek, patrzysz na koszty , myślisz : dam radę. I kupujesz. Czy firma projektowa dopłaci Ci różnicę ? A widzisz gwiazdki i zastrzeżenia, że koszty nie są wiążące, a jedynie orientacyjne i zależą od.... No właśnie.

----------


## Nefer

> tak czytam i czytam, i mnie troche zmartwiliscie bo ja na swoj domek dotychczas planowelem max 300tys wydac a wy mnie troche na ziemie sprowadzacie.
> http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekt/U...wej-2-bis.html


NIestety - zapomnij.
pow. całkowita:	152,60 m²
pow. zabudowy:	90,30 m²

Policz koszt całkowitej x 2500. Pamiętając o przyłączach, płocie, kostce na zewnątrz. Dom to nie tylko mury  :smile:  Ale tak ja wyżej - przy dużym wkładzie pracy własnej może uda się zejść do 2000 za metr.

----------


## You__stych

> Jeśli dla Ciebie wyrocznią jest wycena biura, a nie ceny podawane, przez tych, co w ostatnich latach budowali to, śmiało, zaczynaj.
> Tylko zadbaj zawczasu tak o 33% dostępnej rezerwy do tych 320tyś...


Nie jest dla mnie "wyrocznią", tylko od czegoś chyba należy zacząć w momencie, gdy się zaczyna budować dom. Nie zamierzamy zatrudniać ekipy, żeby oddała nam "dom pod klucz". Nie spieszy nam się z budową i zamierzamy zakasać rękawy i dużo zrobić sami, tym bardziej, że budowlańców w rodzinie mamy kilku, dostęp do taniego drewna i stali oraz koparki. NIe pytam, czy taki dom da się wybudować za 250 tyś zlecając to firmie, tylko systemem gospodarczym przy dużym wkładzie własnym.

----------


## Nefer

You__stych - buduj. Może Ci się uda. Dom nie składa się z drewna, stali i koparki.

----------


## You__stych

> You__stych - buduj. Może Ci się uda. Dom nie składa się z drewna, stali i koparki.


Ale nie trzeba też do tego wliczać ogrodzenia, elewacji, kostki na podjazd... mnóstwo rzeczy, które wy wliczacie w koszty my mamy za połowę ceny i dużo możemy zrobić sami. odliczamy te koszty, które podałam wyżej, a więc elewację, kostkę na podjazd, ogrodzenie, bo to właśnie zostało podane w kosztach związanych z budową. Poza tym będziemy budować SAMI z pomocą budowlańców, których mamy w rodzinie kilku, więc odchodzą nam częściowo koszty robocizny, bo nie zatrudniamy firmy budowlanej. Czy ktoś budował takim właśnie systemem, czy wasze kalkulacje opierają się na podobnych założeniach, czy po prostu kupiliści materiały a resztę zleciliście firmie?
Czy wprowadzaliście się do domów wykończonych, czyli z elewacją, ogrodzeniem działki, podjazdem i stąd wasze wyliczenia, czy może jednak zrezygnowaliście z tych pozycji, wykańczając je już w trakcie mieszkania?

----------


## Nefer

Zajrzyj do dzienników. Są ludzie, ktorzy budowali sami - np. Netbet.
NIe wiem dlaczego uważasz, że nie potrzebujesz kostki (nawet za 50% ceny - musisz ją kupić) , materiał na elewację też, ogrodzenie też. No chyba, że będziesz materiały kraść. Możesz zaoszczędzić na robociźnie to prawda. I tego Ci życzę.

----------


## You__stych

> Zajrzyj do dzienników. Są ludzie, ktorzy budowali sami - np. Netbet.
> NIe wiem dlaczego uważasz, że nie potrzebujesz kostki (nawet za 50% ceny - musisz ją kupić) , materiał na elewację też, ogrodzenie też. No chyba, że będziesz materiały kraść. Możesz zaoszczędzić na robociźnie to prawda. I tego Ci życzę.


Nie potrzebuję ich w momencie, gdy będę sie wprowadzać do domu. Nie wszyscy dom w którym można mieszkać widzą od razu z elewacją i podjazdem z kostki. To można zrobić później. Zadałam pytanie czy da się ten dom postawić za taką a nie inna cenę, takim a nie innym systemem i przy określonych oszczędnościach. Napisałam nawet, czego w momencie wprowadzania sie w domu nie będzie. Materiałów nie zamierzam kraść, tylko kupić, ale są materiały niezbędne i takie bez których na początku można się obyć.

----------


## Nefer

Nie chce mi się pisać jeszcze raz. To, że nie wydasz pieniędzy w jeden rok nie oznacza, że Twój dom będzie kosztował połowę. On będzie kosztował dwa razy tyle (bo np. nie zrobisz elewacji i będziesz bulił za ogrzewanie x2) ale nadal jego koszt się nie zmieni - tylko rozłoży w czasie.
Musisz jednak mień minimum do odbioru. A wprowadzić się możesz i na goły beton. Tylko nadal będziesz musiał zapłacić za podłogi. Nie dziś to jutro. No,chyba,że lubisz tak mieszkać ...ale to już sprawa indywidualna...
Okien nie kuppisz "później" , dachu nie kupisz "później", hydrauliki nie kupisz "później". Co nie zmienia faktu - nadal kiedyś będziesz musiał kupić resztę. U jak już kupisz wszystko to pogadamy ile kosztował Twój dom.

----------


## fotohobby

> . odliczamy te koszty, które podałam wyżej, a więc elewację, kostkę na podjazd, ogrodzenie, bo to właśnie zostało podane w kosztach związanych z budową.


Pierwsze słyszę, żeby wycena z biura obejmowała kostkę na podjazd i ogrodzenie.
A elewację najczęściej nie taką, jak na wizkach.

Zobacz sobie, jak wyceniają np posadzki na piętrze: 3000zł za 86m2
34zł na metr kwadratowy...
Posadzka na parterze: jakieś 62zł na metr kwadratowy, a przecież wchodzi w nią izolacje+wylewka+płytki (panele)
No chyba, że izolacja została wliczona do stanu "0", w co watpie.

----------


## Aleksandryta

Nastepny forumowy wizjoner !!!!  :tongue: 
*You_ stych* napisales wyzej, ze od czegos trzeba zaczac, wiec zacznij...od zrobienia kosztorysu, jak napisala Nefer.

*Fotohobby* - you_stych to wlasnie jeden z tych, o ktorych pisze wyzej Kwitko,  ktorych "nie przegadasz".  On wie lepiej i ma wizje. Niech buduje.. Ostatecznie to jego kasa.
Ja w ciagu 8 lat zbudowalam 2 domy i ciagle nic nie wiem...

----------


## bowess

*You_stych* to chyba ona, a nie on.  :smile: 

My budowaliśmy właśnie takim systemem, że full własnej pracy, ciągłe poszukiwania najlepszych cen na interesujące nas materiały, skromne wykończenie. Bez podjazdu, ale działka ogrodzona, dach zrobiony na gotowo (jest deskowanie, papa, dachówka cementowa), elewacja też, bo kupiliśmy docieplenie systemowe. Można oczywiście zamieszkać bez niektórych elementów, tylko czy wówczas zakończysz budowę i będziesz mieszkać legalnie? Czy nie wyjdzie ostatecznie drożej? Skąd będą pochodziły fundusze "później"? Oby nie było tak, że ostatecznie latami będziecie sobie odmawiać różnych rzeczy, bo trzeba jeszcze dom dokańczać. Za gotówkę to w zasadzie możesz robić jak uważasz, w najgorszym wypadku budowa po prostu będzie się przeciągać aż nie zarobisz więcej kasy. Przy kredycie takie podejście to strzał we własne kolano. Wybrany dom jest duży, jak na zakładany budżet - ja bym liczyła taki metraż na rodzinę 2+3+1. No i skoro budżet niewielki, to jak się ma do tego spory pokój dla samochodu?

Moja wycena "na oko i po taniości" dla z124 to powiedzmy jakieś 375 tysięcy. Piszesz, że masz pewne bonusy materiałowe, więc niech będzie 360. Bez dachówki i elewacji powiedzmy 320. Chcesz urwać 70 tysięcy robocizny, co oznacza naprawdę ostrą orkę i właściwie prawie wszystko własnymi rękami, bo 250 tysięcy dla tego domu to moim zdaniem goły koszt materiałów i to jeszcze w naprawdę promocyjnych cenach. A kosztorys na stronie to oczywiście kalkulacja szacunkowa netto.

Dom przy Cyprysowej 2 według mnie do wciśnięcia w 300 tysięcy - zależy dużo od szczegółowych rozwiązań. Oczywiście też trochę własnej roboty wskazane.

----------


## You__stych

> *You_stych* 
> 
> My budowaliśmy właśnie takim systemem, że full własnej pracy, ciągłe poszukiwania najlepszych cen na interesujące nas materiały, skromne wykończenie.


Właśnie o takie coś nam chodzi.




> Można oczywiście zamieszkać bez niektórych elementów, tylko czy wówczas zakończysz budowę i będziesz mieszkać legalnie?


Bez obaw da się mieszkać legalnie, bo wsród znajomych nie jeden tak właśnie mieszka.




> Skąd będą pochodziły fundusze "później"?


Jeśli zajdzie taka potrzeba możemy sprzedać drugą działkę, czego na chcemy uniknąć. W razie czego zawsze pozostaje nam kredyt na dokończenie budowy, choć jest to ostatecznością.




> Wybrany dom jest duży, jak na zakładany budżet - ja bym liczyła taki metraż na rodzinę 2+3+1. No i skoro budżet niewielki, to jak się ma do tego spory pokój dla samochodu?


Z garażu faktycznie możemy zrezygnować, a dom ma być przewidziany dla nas, dwójki dzieci oraz w przyszłości rodziców, którymi trzeba będzie się zająć, więc w systemie 2+2+2 nie jest chyba za duży? 




> Moja wycena "na oko i po taniości" dla z124 to powiedzmy jakieś 375 tysięcy. Piszesz, że masz pewne bonusy materiałowe, więc niech będzie 360. Bez dachówki i elewacji powiedzmy 320. Chcesz urwać 70 tysięcy robocizny, co oznacza naprawdę ostrą orkę i właściwie prawie wszystko własnymi rękami, bo 250 tysięcy dla tego domu to moim zdaniem goły koszt materiałów i to jeszcze w naprawdę promocyjnych cenach. A kosztorys na stronie to oczywiście kalkulacja szacunkowa netto.


Planujemy budowę SAMI czyli włściwie własnymi rękami, z pomocą rodziny, która z naszej strony podobną pomoc otrzymała wcześniej. Może faktycznie 250 tyś będzie mało, ale biorę pod uwagę, że wiele kosztów na prawdę uda nam się "urwać". Wiem, że czeka nas sporo pracy, ale się jej nie boimy, ponieważ oboje własnymi rękoma pomagaliśmy już na innych budowach ( Jestem kobietą a mimo tego, kładłam panele, kafelki, malowałam, a nawet pomagałam przy murarce, choć to ostatnie w minimalnym stopniu ). Położenie instalacji równiez nie będzie problemem, ponieważ mąż już takie rzeczy robił, podobnie jak murarkę na innych budowach. Wiemy, że czekają nas wyrzeczenia i nie spieszy nam się z budową aż tak bardzo, żeby myśleć o przeprowadzce za 2 lata, zakładamy, że będziemy w stanie wprowadzić się do domu za jakieś 5-6 lat.

----------


## Nefer

A czy wiesz jakie są konsekwencje mieszkania w domu bez odbioru ? Otóż nagroda za to wynosi 10.000. Do skutku. Czyli przy następnej kontroli kolejne 10.000. Ujmij to od razu w budżecie - bo argument, że są tacy co mieszkają jakoś nie przemawia do mnie ... I są tacy co zapłacili.

----------


## TOMI1975

> A czy wiesz jakie są konsekwencje mieszkania w domu bez odbioru ? Otóż nagroda za to wynosi 10.000. Do skutku. Czyli przy następnej kontroli kolejne 10.000. Ujmij to od razu w budżecie - bo argument, że są tacy co mieszkają jakoś nie przemawia do mnie ... I są tacy co zapłacili.


Dokładnie! Nie rozumiem tych, którzy liczą, ze im się uda. Wystarczy "życzliwy sąsiad"...Co to za komfort mieszkania w domu ze świadomością, że w każdej chwili możesz mieć  z tego powodu olbrzymie kłopoty. Po stwierdzeniu użytkowania domu przed jego ukończeniem i zgłoszeniem nie tylko dostajesz 10 kpln "rabatu" ale i nieprzekraczalny termin na usunięcie braków....


Może w celu zredukowania kosztów realizacji rozważ możliwość etapowania domu? Jest wiele możliwości, od nie wykańczania poddasza po zostawienie rezerwy terenu pod rozbudowę. Też podobnie jak inni sądzę, że masz zdecydowanie za mało kasy jak na dom, który wybrałeś.

----------


## You__stych

> A czy wiesz jakie są konsekwencje mieszkania w domu bez odbioru ? Otóż nagroda za to wynosi 10.000. Do skutku. Czyli przy następnej kontroli kolejne 10.000. Ujmij to od razu w budżecie - bo argument, że są tacy co mieszkają jakoś nie przemawia do mnie ... I są tacy co zapłacili.


A kto powiedział, że jest bez odbioru? Wszystkie instalacje są, barierki również, a to że na górze nie ma podłóg założonych to żaden problem, bo wystarczy wykończony dół. Poddasze nie musi być wykończone, żeby w domu zamieszkać. Dach pokryty papą to również dach. A za co mam niby dostać karę? Za brak elewacji? A może za tańsze panele na podłogach? A może za brak pomalowanych ścian na poddaszu? Tak mieszkają znajomi- dom został odebrany, nie wykańczali jedynie poddasza, co my również zamierzamy zrobić dopiero później.

----------


## You__stych

> Może w celu zredukowania kosztów realizacji rozważ możliwość etapowania domu? Jest wiele możliwości, od nie wykańczania poddasza po zostawienie rezerwy terenu pod rozbudowę. Też podobnie jak inni sądzę, że masz zdecydowanie za mało kasy jak na dom, który wybrałeś.


O tym piszę od samego początku- nie zamierzamy od razu wykańczać poddasza. Planujemy wykończyć jedynie parter, bo na początek w zupełności nam to wystarczy. Do tego pokrycie dachu papą oraz rezygnacja z elewacji. Dom będzie miał wszystkie instalacje, przyłącza oraz w pełni przystosowany parter,nie rozumiem więc czemu miałby nie dostać odbioru?

----------


## Kwitko

You__stych jeżeli pomniejszył byś domek o ten nieszczęsny garaż możesz próbować. My budujemy sporo mniejszy domek z podobnymi założeniami jak Ty, tyle że my prawie wszystko sami!!! Łącznie z murarką, tynkami, ocieplaniem itp. Poddasze na potem.  Już sporo zrobiliśmy i naprawdę nie wiem czy uda nam się zmieścić w 200 tys.  Dlatego nie widzę szans że Ty swojego zeta w pierwotnej postaci wybudujesz za te pieniądze. 
Albo mniejszy albo więcej kasy, wyjścia nie masz  :tongue:

----------


## mar1982kaz

you strych ja mam domek 120m2 i robie go metodą gospodarczą, sporo pracy własnej takich jak ocieplenie, parapety, elektryka itd na razie wydałem około 170.000zł
w tym mam już stan surowy zamknięty z dachówką, ociepleniem, instalacjami, oknami - brakuje mi naprawdę dużo - tynki, wylewki, i cała wykończeniówka. Całość wyceniam na około 350.000zl. Nie wiem jak chcesz się zmieścić w zakładanym budżecie, no chyba że wszystko samemu,  i materiały z najniższej półki cenowej

----------


## You__stych

> You__stych jeżeli pomniejszył byś domek o ten nieszczęsny garaż możesz próbować. My budujemy sporo mniejszy domek z podobnymi założeniami jak Ty, tyle że my prawie wszystko sami!!! Łącznie z murarką, tynkami, ocieplaniem itp. Poddasze na potem.  Już sporo zrobiliśmy i naprawdę nie wiem czy uda nam się zmieścić w 200 tys.  Dlatego nie widzę szans że Ty swojego zeta w pierwotnej postaci wybudujesz za te pieniądze. 
> Albo mniejszy albo więcej kasy, wyjścia nie masz


To, że 200 tyś jest w naszym przypadku nierealne to wiem, liczę, że budując własnoręcznie i zostawiając poddasze na potem, damy radę w 250 tyś. Liczymy i liczymy i wychodzi, że powinniśmy dać radę. Działkę z wodą i prądem mamy, więc te koszty też już nam odchodzą. Zastanawiam się, czy osoby, które mówią, że nie dam rady biorą pod uwagę to wszystko, co napisałam. Drewno, stal i roboty ziemne mamy mniej więcej za połowę ceny. Robocizna przy murarce to koszty niewielkie, bo murować będziemy sami z pomocą rodziny-nieodpłatnie, a jedyny koszt to wyżywienie na czas stawiania ścian i "małe co nie co" po robocie. Cała wykończeniówka (malowanie, układanie paneli i płytek, układanie instalacji) również do zrobienia samodzielnie. Nie wykańczamy poddasza, a na dach kładziemy papę. Odpada nam również elewacja ( nie mówię tutaj o ociepleniu, tylko tynkach zewnętrznych). Z garażu możemy faktycznie zrezygnować i to pewnie jeszcze bardziej obniży nam koszty. Dlatego myślę, że nasze kalkulacje są jak najbardziej realne i 250 tyś na postawienie domu w takim stanie jak opisałam to aż świat. A od samego początku piszę, że właśnie o taki stan nam chodzi, a nie o dom "pod klucz". Może mnie źle zrozumieliście? A może my coś pomijamy w kalkulacjach? Tylko, że tak nam wychodzi z obliczeń. Trafiłam na forum, żeby się upewnić, co do naszych założeń, a tu lipa. Nie upieram się, że mam rację, tylko zastanawiam się, o czym mogliśmy zapomnieć przy naszym kosztorysie? Na prawdę uważacie, że nie damy rady, biorąc pod uwagę wszystkie rzeczy, które napisałam?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> To, że 200 tyś jest w naszym przypadku nierealne to wiem, liczę, że budując własnoręcznie i zostawiając poddasze na potem, damy radę w 250 tyś. Liczymy i liczymy i wychodzi, że powinniśmy dać radę. Działkę z wodą i prądem mamy, więc te koszty też już nam odchodzą. Zastanawiam się, czy osoby, które mówią, że nie dam rady biorą pod uwagę to wszystko, co napisałam. Drewno, stal i roboty ziemne mamy mniej więcej za połowę ceny. Robocizna przy murarce to koszty niewielkie, bo murować będziemy sami z pomocą rodziny-nieodpłatnie, a jedyny koszt to wyżywienie na czas stawiania ścian i "małe co nie co" po robocie. Cała wykończeniówka (malowanie, układanie paneli i płytek, układanie instalacji) również do zrobienia samodzielnie. Nie wykańczamy poddasza, a na dach kładziemy papę. Odpada nam również elewacja ( nie mówię tutaj o ociepleniu, tylko tynkach zewnętrznych). Z garażu możemy faktycznie zrezygnować i to pewnie jeszcze bardziej obniży nam koszty. Dlatego myślę, że nasze kalkulacje są jak najbardziej realne i 250 tyś na postawienie domu w takim stanie jak opisałam to aż świat. A od samego początku piszę, że właśnie o taki stan nam chodzi, a nie o dom "pod klucz". Może mnie źle zrozumieliście? A może my coś pomijamy w kalkulacjach? Tylko, że tak nam wychodzi z obliczeń. Trafiłam na forum, żeby się upewnić, co do naszych założeń, a tu lipa. Nie upieram się, że mam rację, tylko zastanawiam się, o czym mogliśmy zapomnieć przy naszym kosztorysie? Na prawdę uważacie, że nie damy rady, biorąc pod uwagę wszystkie rzeczy, które napisałam?


you strych ja mam domek 120m2 i robie go metodą gospodarczą, sporo pracy własnej takich jak ocieplenie, parapety, elektryka itd na razie wydałem około 170.000zł
w tym mam już stan surowy zamknięty z dachówką, ociepleniem, instalacjami, oknami - brakuje mi naprawdę dużo - tynki, wylewki, i cała wykończeniówka. Całość wyceniam na około 350.000zl. Nie wiem jak chcesz się zmieścić w zakładanym budżecie, no chyba że wszystko samemu, i materiały z najniższej półki cenowej

----------


## mar1982kaz

you stych mam jeszcze parępytań które mnie ciekawią
1 - kto ci sprzeda stal, czyli zdrowe nieskorodowane pręty zbrojeniowe za PÓŁ CENY!!!!
2 - kto ci sprzeda zaimpregnowaną pociętą na odpowiednie wymiary więźbę dachową ZA PÓŁ CENY!!!
3 - czy na pewno twoja rodzina jest gotowa poświęcić setki godzin bez wynagrodzenia na stawianie twojego domu 
4 - kto wykona wszystkie roboty ziemne (koparka) za PÓŁ CENY

----------


## Kwitko

You__stych wie że da rade. Dla mnie wszystko w tym temacie. Nikogo na siłę uszczęśliwiać nie będę.

----------


## bowess

*You-stych* to ja jeszcze zapytam tak pod włos.  :smile: 

Dlaczego z124 akurat? Skoro na początek zadowoleni bylibyście z samego parteru, to może lepiej nie robić aż takich zapasów? Czy rodzice zadeklarowali wyraźnie, że będą z Wami mieszkać? Czy dzieci, dla których planujesz pokoje już są, czy dopiero w planach? Nie bierz tego do siebie, bo to moje takie projekcje - skojarzyły mi się duże domy na wsiach z kompletnie bezsensowną i pokazową "górą", która na zimę jest zamykana na głucho, bo szkoda kasy na ogrzewanie. Może jednak lepiej byłoby ładnie wykończyć mniejszy metraż, od razu zrobić docelowe pokrycie i elewację, poddasze ewentualnie zostawić w stanie developerskim i jak rodzice będą potrzebować opieki, to wtedy sobie wykończycie i się tam przeniesiecie, albo podrośnięte dzieci się tam ulokuje.

Proszę odpowiedz, najlepiej sama sobie, choć możesz i nam, czemu mając około 250 tys. wolnych środków wybierasz z124, a nie z225, albo z12 w wersji z poddaszem? 
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z225,Komp...m-wnetrzu.html
http://www.z500.pl/res/rysunki/Z12_P...zczegolowy.pdf

To co piszę nie jest ani złośliwe, ani krytykanckie. Ma tylko pokazać, że jest naprawdę wiele możliwości. Na razie wybrałaś opcję chyba najtrudniejszą z możliwych - przebicie *Netbeta.*  :smile:

----------


## You__stych

Czyli pozostaje nam zrewidować kosztorys i jeszcze raz wszystko przemyśleć. Lepiej faktycznie teraz niż w trakcie budowy.

----------


## You__stych

> you stych mam jeszcze parępytań które mnie ciekawią
> 1 - kto ci sprzeda stal, czyli zdrowe nieskorodowane pręty zbrojeniowe za PÓŁ CENY!!!!
> 2 - kto ci sprzeda zaimpregnowaną pociętą na odpowiednie wymiary więźbę dachową ZA PÓŁ CENY!!!
> 3 - czy na pewno twoja rodzina jest gotowa poświęcić setki godzin bez wynagrodzenia na stawianie twojego domu 
> 4 - kto wykona wszystkie roboty ziemne (koparka) za PÓŁ CENY


Odpowiadam:
1. znajomy teścia, który skończył budowę. Akurat ta pozycja wynosi troszkę więcej niż pół ceny
2.kuzyn męża, który jest właścicielem tartaku
3. tak, bo my u nich też tak pracowaliśmy
4.drugi kuzyn męża-ma koparkę i ta pozycja wychodzi "za free"

----------


## You__stych

Nie upieram się na siłę przy tym akurat projekcie, ale ten najbardziej nam się podoba. Jak nie będzie wyjścia wybierzemy coś innego. Dziecko na razie jest jedno, drugie w planach. Co do rodziców, to sprawa jest w toku.
Nie chcę nikogo przebijać a historię Netbeta znam i na prawdę faceta podziwiam  :Smile: 
Nie wiem czemu wszyscy myślą, że się mnie nie przegada? Rozumiem wasze argumenty i na prawdę biorę je pod uwagę. Nie upieram się na siłę przy swoim zdaniu. Będziemy musieli usiąść i jeszcze raz wszystko przeliczyć, przedyskutować i podjąć decyzję. Zobaczymy co razem z mężem wymyślimy.
Uważam, że dobrze, iż istnieją takie fora bo można trochę zrewidować swoje poglądy.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Odpowiadam:
> 1. znajomy teścia, który skończył budowę. Akurat ta pozycja wynosi troszkę więcej niż pół ceny
> 2.kuzyn męża, który jest właścicielem tartaku
> 3. tak, bo my u nich też tak pracowaliśmy
> 4.drugi kuzyn męża-ma koparkę i ta pozycja wychodzi "za free"


1   to baaaaardzo dużo zostało tej stali znajomemu z budowy skoro wystarczy jeszcze na caly twój dom. Ps - na mój poszło parę ton stali
2   rozumiem że kuzyn twojego męża jest milionerem skoro opłaca mu się sprzedać drzewo za pół ceny rynkowej i na tym nie stracić, tu akurat mam dobrego znajomego który ma tartak i u niego jak i u innych zarobek który trafia do jego kieszeni po odliczeniu kosztów prowadzenia tartaku to około 15-25% wartości. Czy na pewno obiecał wam rabat 50% czy poprostu sobie tak wymyśliłaś
3   to tylko pogratulować rodzinki!!  rozumiem że nikt nigdzie nie pracuje?? bo budowa domu to nie miesiąc czy dwa pracy dla laikow
4 "za free" czyli koparka na wodę będzie jeździła.

Nie piszę tego wszystkiego złośliwie ale uwierz że nie jesteś jedyną osobą która myślała 'że wszystko się jakoś załatwi taniej' Popatrz na tych co już wyudowali, oni wszyscy piszą że nie jest tak kolorowo jak ci się wydaje, Wszyscy co pobudowali się metodą taką jak ty chcesz  piszą że nie dasz rady w tej cenie więc wniosek jest jeden jaki, sama się domyśl.
PS - pomyśl o kosztach dodatkowych, pobocznych bo ja na samą budowę, którą mam 5km od miejsca zamieszkania, na paliwo wydałem 1800zł a buduję się 1,5 roku

----------


## bowess

No i luzik.  :smile:  Twarda z Ciebie babka i na pewno własny dom uda się Wam zbudować. Teraz tylko znajdźcie złoty środek pomiędzy forsą, podobaniem się, czasem trwania budowy i faktycznymi potrzebami.

----------


## You__stych

> 1   to baaaaardzo dużo zostało tej stali znajomemu z budowy skoro wystarczy jeszcze na caly twój dom. Ps - na mój poszło parę ton stali
> 2   rozumiem że kuzyn twojego męża jest milionerem skoro opłaca mu się sprzedać drzewo za pół ceny rynkowej i na tym nie stracić, tu akurat mam dobrego znajomego który ma tartak i u niego jak i u innych zarobek który trafia do jego kieszeni po odliczeniu kosztów prowadzenia tartaku to około 15-25% wartości. Czy na pewno obiecał wam rabat 50% czy poprostu sobie tak wymyśliłaś
> 3   to tylko pogratulować rodzinki!!  rozumiem że nikt nigdzie nie pracuje?? bo budowa domu to nie miesiąc czy dwa pracy dla laikow
> 4 "za free" czyli koparka na wodę będzie jeździła.
> 
> Nie piszę tego wszystkiego złośliwie ale uwierz że nie jesteś jedyną osobą która myślała 'że wszystko się jakoś załatwi taniej' Popatrz na tych co już wyudowali, oni wszyscy piszą że nie jest tak kolorowo jak ci się wydaje, Wszyscy co pobudowali się metodą taką jak ty chcesz  piszą że nie dasz rady w tej cenie więc wniosek jest jeden jaki, sama się domyśl.
> PS - pomyśl o kosztach dodatkowych, pobocznych bo ja na samą budowę, którą mam 5km od miejsca zamieszkania, na paliwo wydałem 1800zł a buduję się 1,5 roku


To co napisałam, tego jestem pewna, ale nie upieram się, że faktycznie damy radę. Skoro tyle osób pisze, że nie damy rady, to musimy się zastanowić. Wymieniłam na czym faktycznie możemy oszczędzić. Wasze rady są cenne i zamierzam je wziąć pod uwagę. I absolutnie nie upieram się, że mam rację- po prostu chciałam to przedyskutować na forum, co chyba właśnie zrobiłam? Przejrzymy jeszcze raz projekty, policzymy wszystko i zobaczymy

----------


## You__stych

> No i luzik.  Twarda z Ciebie babka i na pewno własny dom uda się Wam zbudować. Teraz tylko znajdźcie złoty środek pomiędzy forsą, podobaniem się, czasem trwania budowy i faktycznymi potrzebami.


Ten z225 który podesłałeś, gdzieś nam umknął  :Smile:  Spełnia nasze oczekiwania i faktycznie nie ma tego garażu, który wszyscy nam odradzają. Trzeba będzie poważniej nad nim pomyśleć. 
Twarda jestem bo się na co dzień muszę z upartymi facetami użerać, ale trzeba też wiedzieć kiedy odpuscić :Smile:  Tak więc siadamy i zaczynamy liczyć jeszcze raz, dzwonimy po rodzinie i żądamy na piśmie oświadczenia, że pomogą, a tam gdzie mieliśmy mieć taniej materiały to lepiej cyrograf z delikwentami podpisać  :Smile: 
Liczymy jeszcze raz i damy znać, co nam z tego wyszło  :Smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Tak, tak z225 bardzo fajny projekt!
Cieszę się że jeszcze raz wszystko przemyślicie. 
Może kolejny podpalony inwestor uratowany  :wink:

----------


## You__stych

> Tak, tak z225 bardzo fajny projekt!
> Cieszę się że jeszcze raz wszystko przemyślicie. 
> Może kolejny podpalony inwestor uratowany


eeeehhh.... człowiek marzy o własnym domu, liczy, kombinuje, a i tak go sprowadzają na ziemię... ciężko będzie się pożegnać z z124, ale trudno, jak wyjdzie, że trzeba, to trzeba... ale jak tytuł wątku głosi: pomarzyć można...

----------


## adiamo

Witam,
Liczymy właśnie z żoną czy stać nas na wybudowanie domu.
Dom chcemy postawić tzw."dwupokoleniowy" - będą z nami mieszkać rodzice.
Projekty które wstępnie wybrałem to :
- http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...ly&id_domku=78
- http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z244,Styl...-parterze.html

Kluczowe pytanie to czy damy radę zmieścić się w 300tys.?
Jest pewna szansa że fundamenty, mury, strop, dach uda się zrobić z pomocą rodziny.
Reszta natomiast już raczej ekipami.

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Witam,
> Liczymy właśnie z żoną czy stać nas na wybudowanie domu.
> Dom chcemy postawić tzw."dwupokoleniowy" - będą z nami mieszkać rodzice.
> Projekty które wstępnie wybrałem to :
> - http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...ly&id_domku=78
> - http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z244,Styl...-parterze.html
> 
> Kluczowe pytanie to czy damy radę zmieścić się w 300tys.?
> Jest pewna szansa że fundamenty, mury, strop, dach uda się zrobić z pomocą rodziny.
> Reszta natomiast już raczej ekipami.


Nie dacie rady. Te domy to około 500 tys. zl. Licz okolo 2,5 tys. zl za* calkowita* powierzchie domu.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie dacie rady. Te domy to około 500 tys. zl. Licz okolo 2,5 tys. zl za* calkowita* powierzchie domu.


Skoro podajesz taki (całkiem słuszny) przelicznik, to jednak w przypadku Z225 wychodzi około 370tyś, i przy zachowaniu pewnego rygoru w wydatkach jest to koszt do osiągnięcia.

----------


## Kwitko

A ja bym próbowała, tylko więcej pracy własnej musicie włożyć albo kasy dołożyć. Domy nie są aż takie wielkie.

----------


## dziobeczek1

A ja powiem tak: powinno się udać i to spokojnie. Oczywiście przy rozsądnym gospodarowaniu pieniędzmi. Oba domy są w układzie bardzo podobne do mojego i a ja myślę zamknąc budowę kwotą 280 tyś.- stan już z elewacją (ale bez ogrodzeń, kostki itp, sam dom).

Do niedawna myślałam że się uda w ok 200 tyś, ale niestety ponieważ nie używamy tanich mateiałów- kwota wzrosła.

Ale wg mnie kwota 300 tyś jest realna i mając taką kwotę spokojnie można myśleć i zaczynam budowę któregoś z tych domków. 

Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## bitter

> Na tym forum nie znajdziesz tych, ktorzy dom musieli sprzedać, bo im  "nie starczyło". Ale ja już kilka takich domów oglądałam. Bardzo to smutne.


Tak tak - ja na przykład  :wink:  Też nie słuchałem nikogo i nie wierzyłem. No i dziś buduję drugi dom. Ja należę do tych szczęśliwców co wybudowali ładny i funkcjonalny dom a moja kobita miała zmysł estetyczny przy urządzaniu, który zachwycił nowych właścicieli ale znam przypadki takie, że bank zlicytował dom i jeszcze każe oddać kasę.




> Nie jest dla mnie "wyrocznią", tylko od czegoś chyba należy zacząć w momencie, gdy się zaczyna budować dom. Nie zamierzamy zatrudniać ekipy, żeby oddała nam "dom pod klucz". Nie spieszy nam się z budową i zamierzamy zakasać rękawy i dużo zrobić sami, tym bardziej, że budowlańców w rodzinie mamy kilku, dostęp do taniego drewna i stali oraz koparki. NIe pytam, czy taki dom da się wybudować za 250 tyś zlecając to firmie, tylko systemem gospodarczym przy dużym wkładzie własnym.


Polecam Ci naprawdę posłuchać Nefer - 2,5 tys za m2 i koniec dyskusji. Zastanawia mnie po cholerę pchać się w duży dom i zarzynać do końca życia? Jakiej wielkości macie teraz mieszkanie? Ja buduję 100m2, negocjuję ceny, zatrudniam sprawdzonych ale tańszych wykonawców i wyceniłem mój dom na 300 tys. Ale za to z zapasem na plus. Jak zejdę poniżej to będę szczęśliwy jak nie to trudno bo tyle założyłem. Mój dom ma 3 sypialnie, dwie łazienki, salon jadalnię kuchnię, pomieszczenie gospodarcze i wiatrołap. Co więcej trzeba dla rodziny 2+2+Yorkshire?  :wink: 




> eeeehhh.... człowiek marzy o własnym domu, liczy, kombinuje, a i tak go sprowadzają na ziemię... ciężko będzie się pożegnać z z124, ale trudno, jak wyjdzie, że trzeba, to trzeba... ale jak tytuł wątku głosi: pomarzyć można...


Przestań się mazać. Ja wybrałem projekt drugiego domu, nakręciłem się, zrobiłem wizualizacje widziałem go już w marzeniach a potem ... znalazłem lepszy  :wink:

----------


## You__stych

> Przestań się mazać. Ja wybrałem projekt drugiego domu, nakręciłem się, zrobiłem wizualizacje widziałem go już w marzeniach a potem ... znalazłem lepszy


Do mazania się całe szczęście dużo mi brakuje  :Smile:  twarda sztuka ze mnie, więc trzeba przysiąść fałdek, przekopać się przez miliony projektów, pomolestować męża, żeby jeszcze raz raczył przejść przez to razem ze mną i podjąć jakąś decyzję: albo zmiana projektu, albo zwiększenie budżetu... Jak by nie było za taką kasę tego projektu chyba raczej nie zrealizujemy ( tak mnie wszyscy przekonują, a że tylko krowa nie zmienia poglądów, to przychylam się do stwierdzenia, że tylu forumowiczów na raz nie może się mylić  :Smile: )

----------


## bitter

No i szacunek dla Ciebie. Powiem Ci jak ja szukałem. Określiłem sobie najpierw nasze potrzeby ale takie prawdziwe a nie wydumane dla rodziny 2+2. W pierwszej kolejności kondygnacje. Pierwszy dom był piętrowy, sypialnia nastrojowa z balkonem i uroczym widokiem, ale minus codziennego złażenia po schodach. Więc parterówka. Drugie jakie pomieszczenia. Ponieważ w domu 3 baby no to niestety 2 łazienki. Ponieważ ja buduję dom dla kominka ia ogrodu wiec będą taczki itp, nie lubię widoku prania w łazience to duże pom. gosp i pralnia w jednym. Każdy musi mieć własny pokój (w końcu 21 wiek) więc 3 sypialnie i tu założyłem od 7 do 12 metrów kw. Mniej to już łóżka się nie da wsadzić, więcej niż 12 to już luksów (jak dla mnie) bo w końcu ja tam tylko śpię a dzieci i tak są szczęśliwe gdy mają komórkę i laptopa, salon ma być połączony z jadalnią i kuchnią. Salon ma być przytulny więc od 20 do 30 metrów, dla gości domu nie będę budował bo są kilka dni w miesiącu i nie dokładają mi się do kredytu  :wink: . I w ten sposób doliczyłem się 100m kw, co dla niektórych jest szopką a nie domem a ja tam się zmieściłem.

----------


## bitter

A jak szukałem projektu - w wyszukiwarkach wpisałem dom do 100m2 *UWAGA POWIERZCHNI CAŁKOWITEJ*, BEZ GARAŻU (nie kocham mojego służbowego auta tak żeby mu fundować dom za 2,5 tys zł/m2), parterowy. I nie patrzyłem kompletnie na wizualizację domu a TYLKO i WYŁĄCZNIE wnętrze. A dlaczego? Bo wizualizacje jakie tworzą architekci mają się nijak do tego co powstaje potem. Wystarczy, że zmienisz kolor dachówki i dom wygląda kompletnie inaczej. Spójrz na te domy poniżej, to są identyczne domy tylko inaczej wykończone sam nie wierzyłem. Dlatego patrz na wnętrze i tylko na to a resztę może Ci dobrać dobry architekt i zrobić wizualizację. Mój wybrany dom ma wizualizację koszmarną. Nigdy bym go nie wybrał i mam nadzieję, że na koniec roku pokażę czym różni się wybudowany dom od wizualizacji

----------


## bitter

A jakby komuś było mało to wnętrze tego domku. Zaznaczam jednak, że nie jest to projekt do 300 tys  :wink:  Ale czy nie lepiej zrobić sobie domek mały i tak właśnie urządzić wnętrze? Ja będę robił w takim właśnie stylu:

----------


## bowess

Dobrze *bitter* piszesz o kwestii wyglądu. Zdecydowanie ważniejszy program użytkowy i układ wnętrza, bo na zewnątrz to można sobie zrobić różniście. Archon już też ma wizualki w 2 wersjach, nazwali to "projekty domów w dwóch stylach". Można zobaczyć, jak mocno zmienia się taka sama bryła przy różnych kolorach dachu, zmianie stolarki i paru detali wykończeniowych (kolumny, barierki, boniowanie).

Dodam jeszcze, że przy budowie własnymi siłami dobrze jest zwrócić uwagę na różne detale konstrukcji, żeby sobie niepotrzebnie nie utrudniać zadania. Jeżeli robotnicy z rodziny wygospodarują dla Was sobotę, to niech będzie jakiś porządny efekt - na przykład wymurujecie razem sporo ścian, a nie będziecie się pół dnia użerać z jakimś łuczkiem, wykuszem czy innym fidrygałem. No i jeżeli adaptacja projektu ma być stosunkowo niedroga, dobrze, żeby przynajmniej większość rozwiązań pasowała do koncepcji prac. U nas na przykład było tak, że mój ojciec ma doświadczenie w szalowaniu i zbrojeniu, mieliśmy wielki kłąb drutu jeszcze z jego budowy, zasób okazyjnie-zdobycznych desek, więc naturalnie wynikały z tego szalunki i lane elementy - fundamenty, strop.

----------


## dziobeczek1

No my zrobiliśmy prawie tak jak bitter. "PRAWIE". Też określiliśmy ile i jakich pomieszczeń nam potrzbea teraz i w przyszłości. Priorytetem było np. to, żeby na dole zmieścic 2 sypialnie, w nie jedną jak jest w większości takich projektów. I tak mamy, salon połączony z jadalnią, 2 łazienki, 5 sypialni, pomieszczenie gosp z kotłownią. I będzie jeszcze 20 metrowy taras przed domem  :smile:  

Tylko że nam w przeciwieństwie do bittera nie udało sie znalezc projektu i zrobilismy indywidualny. Od razu zaznaczę, że mozna znaleśc biura ktore zrobią taki projekt za niewiele więcej niż wychodzi gotowy (bo to gotowego rzeba adaptacji itp.)

Zrobilismy tez to o czym pisze bowess- żadnych wykuszy, łuczków, balkonów i inych - przez co dom został wymurowany w trymiga, tak samo dach  :smile:  W kwocie o ktorej pisałam udało nam się tez zrobić stropodach - co dla mnie jest duzym plusem  :wink:  Koszty domu na planie prostokąta i takiegoż dachu bez "wypustek" są na prawdę do przeżycia  :wink:

----------


## adamfcb

po tych ostatnich waszych postach chyba przemyslalem sprawe i zaczalem szukac jakiegos tanszego projektu no i chyba mi sie udalo  :smile: 
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekt/U...birowej-3.html      tylko moze o jakis metr go rozciagne bo salon malutki ale ten juz chyba tanszy nie?? :smile:

----------


## bitter

Teraz poszedłeś w drugą stronę  :wink:  Dom rzeczywiście tani. Salon jeszcze  ujdzie ale jadalnia mikra. Rzeczywiście bez najmniejszego problemu można  go rozciągnąć w lewo o metr, półtora i masz super chatkę

----------


## Kwitko

*adamfcb* z tym projektem śmiało możesz startować w wątku dom za 200 tys.  :smile:

----------


## adamfcb

tyle ze sam to raczej niewiele przy budowie zrobie a i wykonczenia tez najtanszego niechce, no salon malutki ale jak rozciagne domek do 10-10.5 metra to juz calkiem spoko bedzie, tylko na poddaszu strychu bedzie brakowac na pierdoly rozne, najwyzej komoreczke sobie kupie

----------


## bowess

A może jest jakiś gotowiec od razu mniej więcej stosownej szerokości?

Co sądzisz o pm18 z http://www.dom-parterowy.pl/, albo o z34 http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z34,Proje...ytkowaniu.html  W pm18 można by zamienić łazienkę z pom. gospodarczym, jeżeli potrzebne większe z ewentualnym wyjściem na dwór. Z34 ma dwie garderoby na poddaszu - jedna może być podręcznym składzikiem.
Pewnie jeszcze jakieś są - te pamiętałam z własnych poszukiwań projektu.

----------


## adamfcb

ten drugi faktycznie spoko, kuchnia troche mala ale cos w nim jest, super rozklad na poddaszu, musze od nowa rozejrzec sie w projektach bo wczesniej tak malych nie przegladalem :smile:

----------


## margaretta81

Witam serdecznie,
Wraz z mężem przygotowywujemy się do budowy domu, między innymi szacując koszty. Nasz wybór ze względu na warunki zabudowy i koszty związane z budową padł na projekt Z40 http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z40,Latwy...#project-costs Mam pytanie czy jest szansa wybudowania tego domu w kwocie do 300tys.?. od razu chciałabym zaznaczyć że najbardziej zależy nam na generalnym remoncie dołu, góra będzie w miarę możliwości robiona w późniejszym czasie (jednakże musimu liczyć się z kosztem położenia podłóg żeby się nie brudziło). Takie rzeczy jak meble do salonu sprzęt rtv i agd również posiadamy więc w grę wchodzi umeblowanie łazienki i kuchni (jeśli chodzi i meble). Dom będzie bez garażu (bo szkoda mi pieniędzy na niego) - raczej wiata. Myślę o podniesieniu ściany kolankowej o 1 lub 2 pustaki i wyeliminowaniu okna wykuszowego oraz 4 okien połaciowych zamiast tego będą okna z boku domu. Jak myslicie jest szansa? Z góry dzięki :smile:

----------


## adamfcb

no i troche przegladalem tych projektow i dochodze niestety do wniosku ze zaden niema takiego ukladu pomieszczen jak przy cyprysowej, bo we wszystkich innych okna do salonu sa od zachodu, no i niewiem tera

----------


## 12michal

> Witam serdecznie,
> Wraz z mężem przygotowywujemy się do budowy domu, między innymi szacując koszty. Nasz wybór ze względu na warunki zabudowy i koszty związane z budową padł na projekt Z40 http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z40,Latwy...#project-costs Mam pytanie czy jest szansa wybudowania tego domu w kwocie do 300tys.?. od razu chciałabym zaznaczyć że najbardziej zależy nam na generalnym remoncie dołu, góra będzie w miarę możliwości robiona w późniejszym czasie (jednakże musimu liczyć się z kosztem położenia podłóg żeby się nie brudziło). Takie rzeczy jak meble do salonu sprzęt rtv i agd również posiadamy więc w grę wchodzi umeblowanie łazienki i kuchni (jeśli chodzi i meble). Dom będzie bez garażu (bo szkoda mi pieniędzy na niego) - raczej wiata. Myślę o podniesieniu ściany kolankowej o 1 lub 2 pustaki i wyeliminowaniu okna wykuszowego oraz 4 okien połaciowych zamiast tego będą okna z boku domu. Jak myslicie jest szansa? Z góry dzięki


Wg mnie to za 300 tys to dasz rade nawet z gotowym poddaszem.

----------


## margaretta81

Dzięki za odpowiedź, raczej nie spodziewałam się, że mogłabym w tej cenie zrobić poddasze :smile: .

----------


## alukard88

Witam wszystkich, pierwszy post, ale czytelnikiem jestem od dwóch lat (wyznaje zasadę, jak nic nie mam ciekawego do powiedzenia to siedzę cicho  :smile:  ). I na mnie przyszedł czas wyboru projektu, w pierwszym powiewie ułańskiej fantazji patrzyłem na projekty 125m użytkowej + garaż, po dłuższej lekturze, załapałem, że określenie użytkowe niewiele mówi w przypadków kosztów inwestycji, na tym etapie stwierdziłem, że nie mam takiego drogiego samochodu, żeby nie zadowolił się wiatą. I tak w drodze karkołomnych poszukiwań znalazłem coś co chciałbym wybudować:

http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/sz5_zx17.htm

Taki salon i kuchnię to jest to co chciałbym mieć u siebie. I tak na wydanie mam do 300tyś. zł. Nie mam złudzeń, zależy mi na wykończeniu 1 pokoju, holu, salonu kuchni i łazienki. Resztę czasem się zrobi.

W hydraulikę, elektryką i murarkę będę miał trochę taniej niż normalne stawki, a płytki, panele potrafię układać sam.

I teraz pytanie czy da się? Czy wciąż jestem optymistą w głową w chmurach?

Szukałem w dziennikach budowy, ale chyba nikt z forumowiczów nie zdecydował sie na realizację + opis  :smile: 

Za podniesienie na duchu, bądź sprowadzenie na ziemię z góry dziękuję.

----------


## comin

1/3 domu to koszt robocizny. Jak ma Ci budować firma to 300 za mało, jak gospodarczo to 130m spokojnie postawisz

----------


## lukep3

u mnie robocizna wyszła nawet miej niż 1/4 - wszystko zależy od materiału - w skrajnych sytuacjach robocizna może równać się kosztom materiału

----------


## marynata

> Witam wszystkich, pierwszy post, ale czytelnikiem jestem od dwóch lat (wyznaje zasadę, jak nic nie mam ciekawego do powiedzenia to siedzę cicho  ). I na mnie przyszedł czas wyboru projektu, w pierwszym powiewie ułańskiej fantazji patrzyłem na projekty 125m użytkowej + garaż, po dłuższej lekturze, załapałem, że określenie użytkowe niewiele mówi w przypadków kosztów inwestycji, na tym etapie stwierdziłem, że nie mam takiego drogiego samochodu, żeby nie zadowolił się wiatą. I tak w drodze karkołomnych poszukiwań znalazłem coś co chciałbym wybudować:
> 
> http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/sz5_zx17.htm
> 
> Taki salon i kuchnię to jest to co chciałbym mieć u siebie. I tak na wydanie mam do 300tyś. zł. Nie mam złudzeń, zależy mi na wykończeniu 1 pokoju, holu, salonu kuchni i łazienki. Resztę czasem się zrobi.
> 
> W hydraulikę, elektryką i murarkę będę miał trochę taniej niż normalne stawki, a płytki, panele potrafię układać sam.
> 
> I teraz pytanie czy da się? Czy wciąż jestem optymistą w głową w chmurach?
> ...


Postawisz spokojnie,a nawet z pełnym wykończeniem.Bez szaleństw masz prawie 3 tyś pln na metr,a deweloperkę szacuje się na ok 2 tyś metr.
Oczywiście mówię o samym domu,koszty projektowe,działki,przyłączy,ogrodzenia czy zagospodarowania terenu musisz doliczyć do tej sumy.
Zapoznaj się z postami Zielny Ogród,postawiła dom z wykończeniem za 200 tyś z wykonawcami.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...3d-Murator-M72

----------


## Kasia242

gdybym miał 300 tys na dom do mieszkania to bym w marmurach sie pławił chyba...naprawde nie pojmuje na co ludzie wydaja kase? czy podatnosc na marketing jest juz wszechobecna?
pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

300tyś za dom 116m2 to bardzo rozsądna cena.
Bez marmurów, ale z przyzwoitym ociepleniem i nowoczesnymi instalacjami raczej.

----------


## BreSsoN

...marzyc kazdy moze... ale jesli duzo robi "tymi rencami" to powinno sie udac. Z racji odleglosci ponad 1600km do mojego domu "tymi rencami" odpadlo. Jak do tej pory na stan surowy otwarty wydalem 270tys a gdzie tu do konca.

----------


## lukep3

niestety tak jest iż to co ładniejsze bądź lepszej jakości kosztuje więcej - a budowa to ciągły dylemat wyboru - Ci co nie mają kasy kupują to co muszą a Ci co mają co im się podoba....

----------


## marynata

> gdybym miał 300 tys na dom do mieszkania to bym w marmurach sie pławił chyba...naprawde nie pojmuje na co ludzie wydaja kase? czy podatnosc na marketing jest juz wszechobecna?
> pozdrawiam


Dla mnie także jest niedorzecznością,jeżeli ktoś twierdzi że mając 3 tyś zł na metr może się nie wyrobić w tej kwocie budując w naszym kraju .
Wydaje mi się,że to wynika z różnic oczekiwań wobec tego jaki ma być ten dom-jedni chcą podnosić wysoko standard,budując jest łatwo wpaść w taką pułapkę "a zróbmy jeszcze jedną łazienkę,a dołóżmy klimatyzację jak już się robi,bo potem będzie trudno"itd.Robi się wiele rzeczy na tzw wszelki wypadek(patrze po dziennikach,niektórzy maja po trzy rodzaje ogrzewania i przygotowywania ciepłej wody ).
Wielu inwestorów właśnie po lekturze takich for zaczyna "fiksować" i wszystko zaczyna wydawać im się niezbędne.
Poza tym trzeba być odpornym na marketing.Jak mamy przeznaczone na okna 10 tyś,to za nic nie możemy ulec sprzedawcy żeby zakupić"trochę droższe",bo tam mają lepszą uszczelkę czy inne rzeczy.Na każdym etapie budowy mając określoną sumę do wydania,biorąc"trochę lepsze" na koniec okaże się że wydaliśmy bez kontroli niemałą sumkę.
Rozumiem argument że "budujemy dla siebie"i standard powinien być jak najlepszy,ale  przy ograniczeniach finansowych trzeba dokonywać wyborów i wybrać czy mały domek ze zwykłymi oknami bez super klamek,siedmiu komór i trzech szyb czy mieszkanie w bloku,które także na 100% będzie miało zwykłe okna,nie ma silikonowych tynków,dachówek za pierdyliony ,kutych ręcznie ogrodzeń i jakoś nikt z tego powodu nie robi problemu  :cool: 
Przy wydawaniu pieniędzy wiele dobrego lub złego robi psychika i podatność na "doradców".
3 tyś na metr domu to naprawdę dużo.

----------


## marynata

> ...marzyc kazdy moze... ale jesli duzo robi "tymi rencami" to powinno sie udac. Z racji odleglosci ponad 1600km do mojego domu "tymi rencami" odpadlo. Jak do tej pory na stan surowy otwarty wydalem 270tys a gdzie tu do konca.


Ale jaki dom budujesz.
Ja buduję rękami firmy 180 m całkowitej,ceramika bez pionowych spoin(droga),dwa pełne lane stropy,dach aluminium z rolki na rąbek,3 kominy systemowe,biorę materiały z jednej hurtowni nie sprawdzając cen ,w sam stan zero piachu poszło na jakieś 9 tyś,ekipa jak na nasze warunki droga i nie wyszłam sso powyżej 1100 pln z metra.
Ale np obcięłam w projekcie wszystkie balkony,co dało mi już niemałe oszczędności i pozbawiło następnych kosztów i problemów.
A takich kosztownych i problematycznych rzeczy jest w każdym projekcie bez liku.

----------


## alukard88

comin - tylko i wyłącznie gospodarczy, budowa będzie pod nosem także i dopilnować będzie stosunkowo łatwo. W swoim budżecie rewelacji się nie spodziewam, po dziennikach forumowiczów widzę ile to wszystko kosztuje, po prostu mam plan minimum móc się wprowadzić, a potem jakoś to będzie nie od razu Kraków zbudowano, a nie chcę brać kredytu tylko po to, żeby postawić większy i bardziej wystawny dom....

marynata - Dziękuję za link, to istna kopalnia wiedzy, jak spojrzałem na zdjęcia to długo nie mogłem, uwierzyć, że udało się im zmieścić w takim budżecie! 

Co do 3 tys na metr to wychodzi jednak sporo mniej bo domek 113metrów jednak, no nic wszystko wyjdzie w praktyce. Dziękuje wszystkim za odpowiedzi, bo jak nigdy sie wcześnie nie stawiało domu to ciężko nawet mniej więcej ocenić ile taka inwestycja może wynieść.

----------


## marynata

No,2600,nie bądzmy drobiazgowi  :big lol: 
Ale 3 tyś to już jest kwota która należy założyć bez wkładu pracy własnej.Jeżeli masz budowę pod nosem,jakoś sam wyrobisz te cztery stówki  :Wink2: 




> Dziękuję za link, to istna kopalnia wiedzy,


Chciałam żebyś zwrócił uwagę,że w tym domu nie ma żadnych zbędnych rzeczy.Na przykładzie łazienki-zero wtrysków,wytrysków,cudów,zabudów,prysznic na podłodze,toaleta,umywalka i już.
Na dodatek jaka piękna jest ta prostota.Tak traktuj każde pomieszczenie,a będą Ci dane oszczędności  :cool: 




> po dziennikach forumowiczów widzę ile to wszystko kosztuje


Nie czytaj tyle,tylko do roboty i powodzenia!

----------


## Zielony ogród

> 300tyś za dom 116m2 to bardzo rozsądna cena.
> Bez marmurów, ale z przyzwoitym ociepleniem i nowoczesnymi instalacjami raczej.


a czy chiński marmur z marketu za 60zł/m2 się liczy? bo jeśli się liczy, to ja, ja mam marmur w domu za 220tys. :rotfl:

----------


## lukep3

dokladnie, dlatego dla jednego samochód zaczyna się od 100 tys, innego od 50 tys, a inny jeździ takim za 2 tys - i też jeździ.. do lepszego człek zawsze się szybciej przyzwyczai ale odwrotnie to już....

----------


## marynata

> a czy chiński marmur z marketu za 60zł/m2 się liczy? bo jeśli się liczy, to ja, ja mam marmur w domu za 220tys.


Czas chyba na nowy wątek "czy da radę postawić dom za 200 tysięcy wykończony marmurami"  :big lol: 

A tak na poważnie prawdziwy marmur odradzam,mam z niego obecnie parapety i jest wrażliwy na wszystko-woda,gorące itd.Tyle z tym zachodu,że teraz zrobię normalnie parapety pcv  :big grin:  Nacieszyłam się już ładnymi rzeczami,już ich nie chcę,teraz czas na praktyczność i lenistwo  :big lol:

----------


## Zielony ogród

to że czas na praktyczność i lenistwo, to nie znaczy, że musi byc brzydko, naprawdę. może być i praktycznie, i ładnie i tanio, bardzo w to wierzę.
ja jestem okropnym leniem, dlatego wszystko jest proste - a i tak mi sie nie chce. co by tu zrobić, żeby sie nie narobic, a żeby było posprzatane.....

----------


## RadziejS

Taka mała dygresja nt. cen

Cena rzeczy jest to ilość czasu jaki musimy ze swojego życia poświęcić natychmiast lub przez określony czas w przyszłości, aby tę rzecz posiadać.

Jeśli zatem chcemy poświęcać swój czas, żeby mieć "trochę lepszą" uszczelkę w oknie to proszę  :smile: . Wszystko można na chłodno przekalkulować. Oczywiście wszystko jest względne - ten kto zarabia dużo będzie musiał na zapłacenie danej ceny poświęcić mniej swojego życia. Warto się zastanowić, czego się naprawdę od domu oczekuje i ile życia musimy poświęcić, żeby to mieć.

Wybudowałem dom b. tanio. Nie wiem za ile, bo przestałem liczyć, ale wprowadziłem się poniżej 200k. Owszem, że wiele rzeczy jak teraz patrzę podoba mi się bardziej, można by zrobić lepiej. Ale ja akurat cenię sobie, że mam coś fajnego (co mnie z żoną absolutnie cieszy i wystarcza) za cenę taką, że zostaje nam jeszcze sporo czasu na życie  :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

> to że czas na praktyczność i lenistwo, to nie znaczy, że musi byc brzydko, naprawdę. może być i praktycznie, i ładnie i tanio, bardzo w to wierzę.
> ja jestem okropnym leniem, dlatego wszystko jest proste - a i tak mi sie nie chce. co by tu zrobić, żeby sie nie narobic, a żeby było posprzatane.....


młody jestem a już mam tak samo  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Taka mała dygresja nt. cen
> 
> Cena rzeczy jest to ilość czasu jaki musimy ze swojego życia poświęcić natychmiast lub przez określony czas w przyszłości, aby tę rzecz posiadać.
> 
> Jeśli zatem chcemy poświęcać swój czas, żeby mieć "trochę lepszą" uszczelkę w oknie to proszę . Wszystko można na chłodno przekalkulować. Oczywiście wszystko jest względne - ten kto zarabia dużo będzie musiał na zapłacenie danej ceny poświęcić mniej swojego życia. Warto się zastanowić, czego się naprawdę od domu oczekuje i ile życia musimy poświęcić, żeby to mieć.
> 
> Wybudowałem dom b. tanio. Nie wiem za ile, bo przestałem liczyć, ale wprowadziłem się poniżej 200k. Owszem, że wiele rzeczy jak teraz patrzę podoba mi się bardziej, można by zrobić lepiej. Ale ja akurat cenię sobie, że mam coś fajnego (co mnie z żoną absolutnie cieszy i wystarcza) za cenę taką, że zostaje nam jeszcze sporo czasu na życie


dokładnie tak - ja tez wszystko przeliczam na czas zabrany z życia, którego ilość jest przecież niezbyt duża. Nigdy w zyciu nie zrezygnuję np. z weekendowego nicnierobienia przez rok na rzecz jakiejś plastikowej rzeczy (powiedzmy lepszego telewizora), którą trzeba za kilka lat i tak zutylizować. To tak, jak gdyby pozwolic na zutylizowanie naszego bezcennego czasu.

----------


## marynata

Fatalnie to sformułowałam,ale wiadomo o co chodzi  :big grin: 
No cóż,człowiek słaba istota,a na świecie są rzeczy które  chciałby nawet za wysoką cenę mieć,chociaż wcale mu one niepotrzebne a logika mówi "nie bierz"  :big lol:

----------


## Arturo72

> Jak do tej pory na stan surowy otwarty wydalem 270tys a gdzie tu do konca.


Ja na stan surowy otwarty wydałem niecałe 140tys.zł i to nie własnymi ręcami a przez  jedną firmę,która mi wszystko wykonywała od A-Z  :smile: 
Coś słaby przelicznik wymiany masz na PLN  :wink:

----------


## marynata

Może ma dom 300 metrów,to czemu nie  :popcorn:

----------


## lukep3

z tym tanio przy budowie domu to trzeba uważać - nie da się tanio i dobrze - jeśli chce się mieć dobrze to trza zapłacić, ja akurat przechodzę dylemat kostki więc reguła dalej się potwierdza...

----------


## marynata

Lukep,nie musi być tanio,może być normalnie.Zielony Ogród jakoś nie stosowała tańszych zamienników ani nie oszczędzała na fachowcach.
Co do kostki(nie wiem jaki masz problem,ale tak na marginesie).
Jakieś 10 lat temu ułożyłam drogą kostkę w przeświadczeniu,że robię słusznie.Koleżanka ułożyła tanią.
Ja na swoją chuchałam,dmuchałam,każda plamę myłam,impregnowałam,a po latach nasze kostki wyglądają identycznie ponieważ ja odpuściłam te zabiegi po jakimś czasie - i ja i ona mamy plamy i przerost mchu,a mrówki na plecach próbują wynieść nasze podjazdy.
Dziś się pukam w głowę,lepiej było te pieniądze przepić.
Zmieniłam kompletnie spojrzenie na budowanie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

dobrze, ale w odpowiednich rozmiarach - wychodzi tanio. nie chodzi o tanie materiały, tylko niewielki i prosty, więc tani projekt.
100 m2 drogiej kostki wychodzi taniej niz 600 m2 tej samej kostki.
kwestia rozsądku - chciałoby sie mieć 600, ale stać mnie tylko na 100. 
lepszy chyba mały dobrze wykończony dom niż wielki z tanich materiałów.
dla mnie taka trochę inspiracją były kibelki przy niemieckich autostradach - tylko to co, co niezbędnie potrzebne, proste i ponadczasowe, ale solidne. i łatwe do utrzymania w czystości, i nie stanowiące bariery dla osób starych, chorych czy niepełnosprawnych.

----------


## marynata

> dla mnie taka trochę inspiracją były kibelki przy niemieckich autostradach


 :big lol:

----------


## Arturo72

I tu jest kwestia indywidualna,dla kogo jaki dom jest mały  :smile: 
Ja buduję 39m2 pow.użytkowej/osobę a za niedługi czas będzie to 59m2/osobę i wiem,że dla mnie jest to rozmiar optymalny.
Przy 80m2 pow.użytkowej/osobę czułbym się nie komfortowo bo nie lubię gry w chowanego  :wink: 
A buduję 118m2  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

oczywiście potrzeby są różne - ale w tej (i na wątku o 200 tys.) mamy wspólny mianownik - kwota. 200 lub 300 tysięcy nie pozwala na wielki indywidualizm.
to, że sie ma potrzebę, nie oznacza, że stać nas na jej spełnienie.
za te pieniądze wyjdzie mały dom - i tylko pytanie, czy się w nim zmieścimy, czy wolimy zrezygnować z budowy za 200-300za  tysięcy. Zawsze za taką kasę możemy kupić mieszkanie w bloku.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> 


Marynata, takie autostradowe kibelki to dla mnie wzór czystej funkcjonalności. Czysta funkcja bez zawracania sobie głowy formą. Ma być wygodne, trwałe i czyste. Koniec kropka. Czym wymyslny dach przewyższa dach prosty dwuspadowy, jeżeli chodzi o funkcję? Niczym. Raczej jest gorszy, bo ma więcej newralgicznych punktów. Dlaczego więc za niego płacimy? Niektórym imponuje jego forma, wygląd. No cóż, jeżeli kogoś stać na płacenie za doznania wzrokowe...
Zresztą skromne optimum z zachowaniem odwiecznych złotych zasad proporcji najczęściej w końcu i tak okazuje sie ładniejsze, niż wymyślne krzyki mody. Próbę czasu raczej zawsze wygra prostota.

----------


## marynata

Wiem,tylko wyobraznia mi działa   :yes: 
Stanęłaś mi tak przed oczami jak korzystasz z tego kibelka i nagle

Najlepsze inspiracje dopadają nas tam,gdzie byśmy się tego w życiu nie spodziewali.
Wniosek z tego,że należy się pochylić w zadumie nad każdym miejscem w którym jesteśmy  :big grin:

----------


## lukep3

odnośnie kostki stwierdziłem po czasie namysłu iż rezygnuje z wszelkich kostek betonowych i idę w granit - rozwiązanie na lata i bezobsługowe ale najdroższe; myślałem o wszelkiej maści grysach, ażurach i plastikowych formach po kostkę betonową , aż przekonano mnie do granitu - i prawdopodobnie tak zostanie

----------


## marynata

Ale granit nie musi być całościowo droższy od kostki.
Widziałam na forum dzienniki,gdzie ludzie kupowali jakieś granity odpadowe i wychodził z tego piękny tani bruk.
Na wybór czy kostka czy granit ma pewnie bardziej wpływ specyfika bruku granitowego - jego nierówności niż cena.

----------


## Kasia242

WYStarczy wjechac w dowolne osiedle domkow jednorodzinnych by przejrzec dzisiejsze mody na budowanie...jako ze sam jestem wykonawca to wiem jak trudno jest trafic na normalnego inwestora..srednio jeden klient na 2 lata wykazuje pelna normalnosć czyli,, dom jest to rzecz uzytkowa,a nie muzeum czy wystawa dla ludzi,, ,reszta leci starą plytą czyli srednio na osobe powierzchnia uzytkowa to 50m2 plus mega ogród...,oczywiscie obowiazkowo pietro,,,balkonik na poranna kawe,, hehe, potem mija 15 lat dzieci uciekaja i robi sie 100m2 na osobe wielkiegpo drogiego domu...Polacy z zegarmistrzowska p[recyzją i uporem maniaka powielają ten dziwny idiotyczny schemat analogicznie do co 4 letnich wyborów powszechnych i nikt i nic nie jest w stanie tego zmienic.
Powiem szczerze,krótko i obiektywnie...dom około 80-100m2 to maksimum dla rodziny 2+2 ,kazdy metr wiecej pow. uzytkowej to kasa wyrzucona w błoto,nadmiar który ekonomicznie nie ma zadnego sensu...,optimum to około 20m2 na osobe ,mały energooszczedny dom,którego utrzymanie bedzie bezproblemowe i tanie,a przestrzen na tarasie i ogród wypełną reszte...
Teraz tak: taki dom da sie wybbudowac pod klucz w granicach 100-150 tys z naprawde fajnych materiałów....wiec nie kumam tematów typu 200-300 tys czy jest sens marzyc,,. Powinien powstac temat ,, dom powyżej 100m2 ,-czy ma to sens?,,  
pozdrawiam

----------


## bury_kocur

*Front247*, ja nie jestem aż tak surowa w osądach jak Ty, ale zasadniczo myślę podobnie - buduję dom 120m dla pięcioosobowej rodziny, wypowiadam się teraz w wątku za drogim dla mnie  :wink:  - bo czuję się przynależna do wątku domu do 200 tys - i stwierdzam, że ciągle się muszę tłumaczyć, że to nie z biedy tak budujemy, tylko uważamy, że nam wystarczy i powierzchnia, i standard  :smile:  A i tak nikt nie wierzy  :big tongue:

----------


## fotohobby

> Teraz tak: taki dom da sie wybbudowac pod klucz w granicach 100-150 tys z naprawde fajnych materiałów....wiec nie kumam tematów typu 200-300 tys czy jest sens marzyc,,. Powinien powstac temat ,, dom powyżej 100m2 ,-czy ma to sens?,,  
> pozdrawiam


Ha, ha 1-1,5 tyś zł/m2 pod klucz  :smile: 
Załóż sobie nowy wątek "dom za 125tyś" zobaczymy, kto daje radę...

No, ale OK, rozumiem, że taki dom wybudowałeś i w takim mieszkasz. Szkoda, że nie prowadziłeś dziennika, bo zaliczałby się do hitów tego Forum, a może stałby się inspiracją dla mas.

----------


## bury_kocur

to ino uważaj, *fotohobby*, bo ja mam zamiar się zamknąć w 1,5 tys za mkw i prowadzę dziennik  :big lol:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> *Front247*, ja nie jestem aż tak surowa w osądach jak Ty, ale zasadniczo myślę podobnie - buduję dom 120m dla pięcioosobowej rodziny, wypowiadam się teraz w wątku za drogim dla mnie  - bo czuję się przynależna do wątku domu do 200 tys - i stwierdzam, że ciągle się muszę tłumaczyć, że to nie z biedy tak budujemy, tylko uważamy, że nam wystarczy i powierzchnia, i standard  A i tak nikt nie wierzy


a zależy wam, żeby ktoś czasem nie pomyslał, że jesteście "biedni"? Prawdziwi przyjaciele znają prawdę, a jaki jest sens tłumaczyć się przed tymi, którzy wam nie wierzą?

tak przy okazji twojej wypowiedzi - zwróciłam uwage na taki paradoks w naszym kraju: z jednej strony bardzo boimy się, żeby ktoś nie pomyślał, że nas na coś nie stać, chcemy pokazywać się "na bogato", nawet na kredyt. Z drugiej strony - narzekamy, że "stara bieda", maskujemy majatek, bo boimy sie np. zawiści czy złodziei. Więc w końcu o co chodzi - żeby sie "pokazać" i narazić chociażby złodziejom? Czy żeby spokojnie życ po swojemu i korzystać z życia dla siebie.

Ja już nie mogę sie doczekać, kiedy krzewy mi tak urosną, że ludzie  w ogóle nie będą widzieli mojego domu.

----------


## bury_kocur

Nie, to nie tak. Ja się nie tłumaczę ze swoich wyborów jakbym była o coś oskarżona - tylko tłumaczę, że nie wszystko złoto, co się świeci  :wink:  Staram się raczej podkreślać aspekt zdroworozsądkowy pewnych rozwiązań, a co ktoś sobie o mnie myśli i o moim sposobie na życie (i budowę), to już jego problem.

----------


## marynata

Ale Ty Kocurze masz zajefajny projekt  :jaw drop: 
Jak zrealizujesz wizje i założenia to krytykanci z butów wyskoczą  :popcorn: 
Coś czuję,że po Zielonym Ogrodzie to będzie kolejna forumowa bomba jeżeli chodzi o stosunek jakości do ceny.
Jeżeli kiedykolwiek będziesz chciała zmienić miejsce zamieszkania,sprzedasz ten domek od ręki bez żadnych strat,nawet gdybyś w niego włożyła drugie tyle co planujesz.Bombowa inwestycja.

----------


## BreSsoN

Zalezy co kto lubi, ja za czasow studenckich mieszkalem w krakowie w malutkich kawalerkach, by tylko sie przespac, bo u studenta cienko z kasa. Teraz z dwojka dzieci w mieszkaniu 80m2 i po dwoch latach mieszkania robi sie ciasno. Wy mi tu piszecie ze 100m2 na rodzine czteroosobowa to wystarczy, wybaczcie ale to nie dla mnie. Lubie przestrzen a poza tym mam duza rodzine, swieta spedzamy razem i jak ja ich w tych 100m zmieszcze. Ja wole dluzej poczekac, mocniej zaciskac pasa ale wiedziec ze mam dom w ktorym chce mieszkac. Niestety prawda jest ze dom to studnia bez dna i do zakladanego budzetu trzeba dolozyc ze 30%. Lepiej sie mile zaskoczyc niz niemile rozczarowac.

P.S Pokoj goscinny tez bedzie a okolica malownicza, wiec jak sie ladnie usmiechniecie to i Was zaprosze.

----------


## bury_kocur

Dzięki, *marynata*  :smile:  A wiesz, że projekt koncepcyjny zrobiłam sama i nie chodziło tylko o to, żeby był zajefajny  :wink: , ale głównie o to, żeby pasował do maleńkiej działki - i właśnie, *żeby był tani w budowie i eksploatacji*? Nawet przyłącza i rozprowadzenia są tak pomyślane, żeby jak najkrócej ciągnąć, te duże okna są od pd-wsch i pd-zach, żeby zimą słońce łapać, itd, itp. A jeśli chodzi o ewentualne niedostatki przestrzeni - otworzyłam część dzienną w górę, bo powierzchnia zabudowy nie pozwalała postawić większego domu. Myślę, że optycznie spełni funkcję, a sprzątania zero  :wink:

----------


## Kasia242

> Ha, ha 1-1,5 tyś zł/m2 pod klucz 
> Załóż sobie nowy wątek "dom za 125tyś" zobaczymy, kto daje radę...
> 
> No, ale OK, rozumiem, że taki dom wybudowałeś i w takim mieszkasz. Szkoda, że nie prowadziłeś dziennika, bo zaliczałby się do hitów tego Forum, a może stałby się inspiracją dla mas.


Zakładać wątku nie musze bo nikomu nie musze nic udowadniac..zdaje sie że każdy ma swój rozum...ja sie lepiej od tego nie poczuje  że komus udowodnie to co powinno byc normalne. Natomiast internet jest pełen opisów budowania gdzie domy sa piekne i naprawde tanio zbudowane.
1,5-2 tys zł pod klucz to ja zbuduje na totalnym luzie...fakt mam wykształcenie budowlane i duzo potrafię sam zrobić ale zbytnio tez sie nie bede silił na system gospodarczy.Ceny usług bud. nie są teraz jakies wybitnie kosmiczne.
To że przeciętnemu zjadaczowi chleba wychodzi 3-4 tys/mkw. zawdziecza sobie,więc cóz na to poradzić..? :smile:  ,a potem na forach hitami staja sie dzienniki takie jak np. Zielony Ogród czy kilka innych....a tu wystarczy przy budowie inaczej do tego podejsc. Wiekszosc ludzi ma podejscie zyciowe takie że jak coś tyle kosztuje to tak musi być bo...tak piszą w gazetach ,mówia w TV i tak maja deweloperzy więc tak musi byc :smile:  - to jest podejscie leminga,a potem ze sie nie da :smile: ...no niektórym sie nie udaje to fakt :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

Kocurze,w jakim tempie planujecie budowę?

----------


## bury_kocur

W takim, w jakim pozwolą finanse  :smile:  Czyli sso z dachem do sierpnia, bo to mamy klepnięte, a potem zobaczymy - może od razu do stanu deweloperskiego (na wykończeniówkę już zabraknie, pewnie będziemy robić z bieżących dochodów po trochę), a może poczekam z oknami do zimy (promocje  :wink: ). Na wiosnę w każdym razie chcielibyśmy się wprowadzić.

Zapraszam do dziennika, żeby tu nie śmiecić  :smile:

----------


## marynata

> Ja wole dluzej poczekac, mocniej zaciskac pasa ale wiedziec ze mam dom w ktorym chce mieszkac. .


Nie odbierz mojej wypowiedzi jako nieprzychylną,ale bardzo boli mnie że w naszym społeczeństwie(i to widać po tego typu wątkach) nie istnieje coś takiego jak *empatia*.
Pracujesz za granicą i inwestujesz w Polsce.
Pracuj w Polsce i inwestuj w Polsce bądź pracuj za granicą i inwestuj za granicą,zobaczymy czy Twoje podejście do posiadania będzie takie samo.
Wyobraź sobie,że wiele osób nie ma z czego zaciskać pasa i nie ma także gdzie mieszkać i musi budować "na już"na miarę swoich możliwości i patrząc w perspektywie czasowej na ile będzie mogło utrzymać nieruchomość.
Tablice ogłoszeniowe są pełne domów w SSO w cenie niższej niż suma zainwestowana.Zobacz jakie to są domy,nie znajdziesz tam domów o powierzchni 100 metrów i nietrudno domyślić się dlaczego.

----------


## fotohobby

> 1,5-2 tys zł pod klucz to ja zbuduje na totalnym luzie...


Zaczyna się podbijanie stawek. Przypomnę, że pisałeś, ze dom 80-100m2 da sie wybudowac pod klucz za 100-150tyś  (1250-1500 zł.m2)
Po kilku godzinach dochodzisz do 2000zł/m2  :smile: 
A w praktyce... ?  :smile:

----------


## lukep3

kolego front247 dywagacje o zasadność wybudowania domu za 2 , 3 czy 4 tys za metr nie mają sensu - wszystko zależy od upodobań a przede wszystkim od portfela, a dom który jest w miarę dobrze wykończony materiałowo, tani w obsłudze, bezobsługowy musi kosztować materiałowo bez względu na to czy będziesz go w stanie sam wybudować czy nie ....

----------


## marynata

Niezrozumienie w tej dyskusji wynika też z faktu,że nie ma na początku określonego dokładnie zakresu pracy własnej czy materiałów,które można np kupić albo dostać od kogoś.
Można wybudować dom tylko za cenę materiału.Można i za darmo,jeżeli materiał dostaniemy.
Mówmy o konkretach na przykładach.Jako przykład Zielony Ogród,która wybudowała określony projekt za określona sumę,z takich a takich materiałów,nie wkładając w jego budowę pracy własnej.
I to jest konkret a nie ogólne dywagacje co by było gdyby.
Czyli możemy przyjąć,że da się wybudować określony,odpowiednio dobrany i nieskomplikowany projekt za ok 2200pln metr z dobrych materiałów nie angażując się swoją pracą zbytnio w budowę.

----------


## lukep3

wybudować owszem ale koszty generuje głównie wykończeniówka a ta potrafi być bezdenna  :smile:

----------


## marynata

> wybudować owszem ale koszty generuje głównie wykończeniówka a ta potrafi być bezdenna


Zaczynamy z tematem skręcać w zupełnie inną stronę.
Zielony Ogród wprowadziła się w tej cenie do domu W PEŁNI WYKOŃCZONEGO.
Nie ma niższego komfortu niż by miała w bloku.

----------


## fotohobby

> wybudować owszem ale koszty generuje głównie wykończeniówka a ta potrafi być bezdenna


Ale kolega front247 mówił o 1,5tyś "pod klucz".
Pod klucz, to ja rozumiem:  otwieram kluczem drzwi i mieszkam, a nie otwieram kluczem drzwi i widzę developerkę, która potem pochłonie kolejny 1tyś zł/m2  :smile:

----------


## marynata

W 1500 pln pod klucz za dom budowany w tradycyjnej technologii to i ja nie wierzę,jeżeli mówimy o sytuacji w której inwestor musi zakupić wszystkie materiały,a wykonawcą nie jest wiecznie podchmielony pan Mietek,który robi "za wino".
Chyba,że ktoś mi wskaże konkretną realizację,a z taką się jeszcze nie spotkałam.
Niemniej kibicuję każdemu kto tego chce dokonać,bo takie doświadczenia są dla innych bezcenne.

----------


## Kasia242

> Zaczyna się podbijanie stawek. Przypomnę, że pisałeś, ze dom 80-100m2 da sie wybudowac pod klucz za 100-150tyś  (1250-1500 zł.m2)
> Po kilku godzinach dochodzisz do 2000zł/m2 
> A w praktyce... ?


oczywiście ze tak pisałem tyle ze to z trawnikiem ,i ogrodzeniem...wiec lekko to podbiłem zeby juz mnie tu totalnie nie zlinczowali :smile: 
Teraz jak to wyglada kosztorysowo:
Wykonałem dosłownie 5 telefonów...i ustaliłem materiały na stan surpowy zamkniety NETTO 39 TYSIECY ZŁ. w najdrozszej opcjii te same materiały z fakturą prawie 80 tysiecy.
Potem szukałem wykonawcy stanu surowego zamknietego,rekordzista chciał mi to zrobic za 14 tysiecy,najdrozszy za 64 tys. ,najwiecej cen było w granicach 22-28 tysiecy zł.
I nie dottykam palcem niczego.
Mam pisac dalej? fotohobby albo nie umiesz  szukac materiałów i wykonawcy albo jesteś czlowiekiem małej wiary  :smile: 
Kolejny mit to droga wykonczeniówka i instalacje- tutaj wiele zalezy od PROJEKTU domu. Ja swój dom przemyślałem tak że zmieszcze sie spokojnie z wykonczeniem w 50 tysiącach. Dodatkowe 30 tys to instalacja elektryczna i wod-kan....zreszta co ja bede sie rozpisywał ..w koncu samo Z500 ma kosztorys:
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z7.html#project-costs

Dom w granicach 80-120 m.kw... da sie spokojnie postawic za 200 tysięcy złotych tylko trzeba do tego normalnie podejsc .proste :smile: ..w ogóle tak na marginesie uwazam ze wydawanie na dom wiecej niz 200-250 tys. to jest kompletnie nielogiczne...dom powinien byc rzecza uzytkową jak auto,szczoteczka do zebów czy rower- to jest rzecz dla której nie warto zadłuzac się na wieki i nadpłacac odsetki całe zycie...wybudowac mały tani dom i miec spokojne życie to moja dewiza.Tego nie powinni sie trzymac ludzie którzy sa dobrze sutuowani czyli bez znaczenia czy 200 czy 300 m kw ...wtedy nie ma problemu,ale zadłuzac sie i zabijac na budowie dla ,,domu marzeń,,? bzdura..no ale co kto lubi,sa ciekawsze rzeczy na swiecie do robienia niz spuszczanie się nad wielkim pieknym domem.To moje zdanie. pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia242

> Ale kolega front247 mówił o 1,5tyś "pod klucz".
> Pod klucz, to ja rozumiem:  otwieram kluczem drzwi i mieszkam, a nie otwieram kluczem drzwi i widzę developerkę, która potem pochłonie kolejny 1tyś zł/m2


 widze ze masz mgliste pojęcie o stanie deweloperskim :smile: ....jesli chcesz pakować w 1 m.kw. stanu deweloperskiego jeszcze 1 tys zł to masz chłopie gest :smile: ..musiałbym chyba ten tysiąc zamienic na 10 złotówki i nimi tapetowac :smile:   oczywiscie wszystko sie da ale czy ma to sens? :smile:  pozostawiam ten osad ludziom wiekszej wiary :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Teraz jak to wyglada kosztorysowo:
> Wykonałem dosłownie 5 telefonów...i ustaliłem materiały na stan surpowy zamkniety NETTO 39 TYSIECY ZŁ.


Cud Panie,cud  :wink: 
Poproszę o odnośniki ilościowe i cenowe do:
-stal na fundamenty
-beton na ławy fundamentowe
-bloczki fundamentowe
-piasek do zasypania fundamentów
-materiał na ściany
-spoiwo to murowania
-strop
-więżba
-pokrycie dachowe
-okna

Tylko nie mów,że jest to SSZ garażu 6x3 bo tak to wygląda  :wink: 




> Potem szukałem wykonawcy stanu surowego zamknietego,rekordzista chciał mi to zrobic za 14 tysiecy,najdrozszy za 64 tys. ,najwiecej cen było w granicach 22-28 tysiecy zł.
> I nie dottykam palcem niczego.


Jest to możliwe,aczkolwiek bardzo trudne,ja za 118m2 miałem 38tys.zł.
Ale dalej wygląda mi to na garaż albo "budowlańcy" spod budki z piwem   :wink:

----------


## marynata

Ja za 180 metrów,dwa lane stropy,3 kominy,lane schody z więzbą plus pełne osb bez pokrycia miałam za 57 tyś,ale nie interesowało mnie nic-koparka,stemple,deski,agregat etc.
Także uściślajmy może co wchodzi w skład wyceny.

----------


## bury_kocur

*Arturo72*, żaden cud. Ja mam ekipę do ssz za równe 30 tys, dom 120m. Normalna firma, a nie panowie spod budki z piwem  :tongue: 
Stali na cały dom wyjdzie prawie równo tona (ok. 3200), betonu na ławy wyszło z pompą za 3000 (10m3), bloczki fundamentowe 2000 (13 palet), piasek do zasypania 50t - 1000 zł, materiał na ściany łącznie 9400, spoiwo 500, strop mam wyceniony z ułożeniem i wieńcem na niecałe 10000 (zaokrąglam w górę), więźba 3500, pokrycie dachowe licząc z górką jakieś 9000, okna 12000. Wychodzi 53600 - przy czym co najmniej połowa tej kwoty to ceny* brutto*.
No oczywiście dojdzie trochę różnych różności, które trudno teraz wyszczególnić, tu stówka, tam dwie - ale myślę, że ssz z robocizną i w cenach brutto zamknie się w 100000.

----------


## marynata

Roboty ziemne mogą sporo podrożyć przy pochyłej działce.Samego piachu wsypałam w stan zero prawie za dychę.Do tego kopa bloczków.

----------


## fotohobby

> ....zreszta co ja bede sie rozpisywał ..w koncu samo Z500 ma kosztorys:
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z7.html#project-costs


Ha, ha - kolega wierzy w kosztorysy Z500  :smile: 
No to w takim razie pozostaje mi zostawić kolegę z tą wiarą...
Proszę jednak o sygnał, kiedy teoria zacznie rozmijać się z praktyką  :smile: 

Teraz żeby było już realniej. Złożyłęm wniosek o PnB domu o pow 106m2
Czyli żaden "wypas"
Planuje wydać 300tyś. zł, wyszukując najkorzystniejsze oferty na robociznę (zlecenia wiszą już na oferii i oferteo), używając materiałów i rozwiązań w możliwie najkorzystniejszej  cenie, które jednak dają mi oczekiwaną energooszczędność i komfort obsługi.
Szkoda, ze nie wybudowałeś wcześniej takiego domu za te 150tyś - chętnie bym się z Twoimi rozwiązaniami zapoznał.

----------


## fotohobby

> *Arturo72*, żaden cud. Ja mam ekipę do ssz za równe 30 tys, dom 120m. Normalna firma, a nie panowie spod budki z piwem


Ja przy domu 106m2 mam ofertę na 22tyś zł za wylanie płyty fundamentowej, postawienie ścian i komina, oraz pokrycie dachu.
Bez konstrukcji dachu, bo tą stawia odrębna ekipa (wiązary z montażem kolejne 22 tyś zł)
I szczerze mówiąc - w przypadku ofert  z wyraźnie niższą ceną zaczynam być dość dociekliwy.

----------


## Kasia242

> Cud Panie,cud 
> Poproszę o odnośniki ilościowe i cenowe do:
> -stal na fundamenty
> -beton na ławy fundamentowe
> -bloczki fundamentowe
> -piasek do zasypania fundamentów
> -materiał na ściany
> -spoiwo to murowania
> -strop
> ...


a zadałes sobie trud i ,,wszedłeś w link,, ...? :smile: 

Arturo ten dom jest w trakcie budowy...i raczej jestem realistą a nie szaleńcem :smile:

----------


## Kasia242

> Ha, ha - kolega wierzy w kosztorysy Z500 
> No to w takim razie pozostaje mi zostawić kolegę z tą wiarą...
> Proszę jednak o sygnał, kiedy teoria zacznie rozmijać się z praktyką 
> 
> Teraz żeby było już realniej. Złożyłęm wniosek o PnB domu o pow 106m2
> Czyli żaden "wypas"
> Planuje wydać 300tyś. zł, wyszukując najkorzystniejsze oferty na robociznę (zlecenia wiszą już na oferii i oferteo), używając materiałów i rozwiązań w możliwie najkorzystniejszej  cenie, które jednak dają mi oczekiwaną energooszczędność i komfort obsługi.
> Szkoda, ze nie wybudowałeś wcześniej takiego domu za te 150tyś - chętnie bym się z Twoimi rozwiązaniami zapoznał.


 Zapoznasz sie bo bedzie dziennik,na razie z tym nie staruje bo nie miałbym czasuna bierzące rzetelne wpisy .

To wejdz na strone Z 500,popatrz na mój projekt,potem na ich kosztorys (szczegółowy) i powiedz czego ty nie rozumiesz.
Akurat ja się nie odniosłem do ich kosztorysu bez sprawdzenia na lokalnym terenie cen...i wychodzi to podobnie z czego raczej nalezy sie cieszyć.

Twój projekt 106m2 moze być całkiem inny i generowac inne koszty,dlatego wybór projektu domu pod kątem wysokości zakładanej inwestycjii ma tu kluczowe znaczenie,i nie tyle zrobi to rzetelnie projektant czyli teoretyk,ale raczej wiarygodniej dobierze projekt ten kto na codzien takie domy buduje i zaopatruje się w materiały na lokalnym rynku-to jest podstawa.
Znam wielu inwestorów którzy buidowe domu zaczynaja od ,,mitycznej,, okreslonej sumy pieniedzy...czyli np. 100m.kw= 300 tyś ..oczywiście z takim podejsciem spokojnie wydamy na taki metraz i 400 tys...tylko co to ma wpólnego z logicznym dysponowaniem własnymi pieniędzmi? :smile: 
pozdrawiam
pozdrawiam

----------


## Mitoko

> Dom w granicach 80-120 m.kw... da sie spokojnie postawic za 200 tysięcy złotych tylko trzeba do tego normalnie podejsc .proste..w ogóle tak na marginesie uwazam ze wydawanie na dom wiecej niz 200-250 tys. to jest kompletnie nielogiczne...dom powinien byc rzecza uzytkową jak auto,szczoteczka do zebów czy rower- to jest rzecz dla której nie warto zadłuzac się na wieki i nadpłacac odsetki całe zycie...wybudowac mały tani dom i miec spokojne życie to moja dewiza.Tego nie powinni sie trzymac ludzie którzy sa dobrze sutuowani czyli bez znaczenia czy 200 czy 300 m kw ...wtedy nie ma problemu,ale zadłuzac sie i zabijac na budowie dla ,,domu marzeń,,? bzdura..no ale co kto lubi,sa ciekawsze rzeczy na swiecie do robienia niz spuszczanie się nad wielkim pieknym domem.To moje zdanie. pozdrawiam


Powiem tak - grunt to nie kombinować zbędnie jak to nasz naród lubi.

Ponieważ jestem z branży pobocznej (czyli obrotu nieruchomościami) przyjąłem sobie na początku kilka założeń:
- nie jestem cudotwórcą więc nie kupię materiałów taniej niż firma prowadząca kilka budów;
- jeżeli firma prowadzi kilka budów to raczej powinna mieć ludzi od poszczególnych spraw;
- jeżeli pierwsze i drugie to raczej lepiej i taniej aby jedna firma ciągnęła mi budowę do stanu deweloperskiego;
- wywaliłem z projektu zbędne pierdoły;
- projekt prosty w formie ale i spełniający pewne wymogi (pół roku siedzenia w projektach) - jak np. że taniej mieć na poddaszu czwarty mały pokoik i przerobić go na garderobę niż bawić się z pseudo-garderobami po kilka metrów kw. lub/i z szafami w pokojach.

Efekt:
- przetarg w necie - 39 firm (licząc tylko te składające te pełne oferty);
- najdroższa oferta droższa od natańszej o 60%;
- sporo niechlujstwa w ofertach;
- ostatecznie stanęło na 214 tys. brutto (najtańsze oferty odpadły) i firmie niezbyt odległej (z Tczewa);
- w trakcie budowy udało się kilka rzeczy przestawić na lepsze (w tej samej cenie);
- jak na razie jestem cholernie zadowolony z wykonawcy - logistyka i organizacja to u niego podstawa;
- 16 kwietnia geodeta wyznaczył dom;
- na dzień dzisiejszy skończyli elektrykę, ogrzewanie (podłogowe) i tynki (rewelacyjne) - od poniedziałku ruszają wylewki, a gdzieś za tydzień ocieplenia;
- małe problemy z bankiem - nie są przygotowani na takie tempo prac;
- planowany termin ukończenia - połowa lipca.

Podsumowując - da się.

----------


## bury_kocur

> Cóż Ty masz za dom,4m3 więźby,1 tona stali na cały dom,szkielecior ?


A zapraszam do dziennika - jest dom do wglądu  :smile:  Żaden tam szkielecior, tylko prosty i bez udziwnień. Stali wyszło tyle, bo zrezygnowałam z lanego stropu (koszty robocizny...), daję prefabrykowany, dlatego aż 10000. Ale wg moich przeliczeń - opłaca się. Natomiast co do więźby, to racja - nawet w tartaku mówili, że takiej małej to jeszcze nie robili  :big grin:  Prosty dwuspadowy dach 120 m.
A okna trzyszybowe mam dokładnie za tyle co Ty - ale ja mam w cholerę przeszkleń, zobacz sobie, i do tego jedno okno nietypowe (muszę też zaszaleć, a co!), które zżera 1/4 kosztu całości - ale nie samymi oszczędnościami człowiek żyje  :wink: 
Na ściany z materiałem mam tyle samo co Ty - no, stówę mniej  :big lol: 
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Zapoznasz sie bo bedzie dziennik,na razie z tym nie staruje bo nie miałbym czasuna bierzące rzetelne wpisy .
> 
> To wejdz na strone Z 500,popatrz na mój projekt,potem na ich kosztorys (szczegółowy) i powiedz czego ty nie rozumiesz.
> Akurat ja się nie odniosłem do ich kosztorysu bez sprawdzenia na lokalnym terenie cen...i wychodzi to podobnie z czego raczej nalezy sie cieszyć.


Dobrze. Poczekam na dziennik. Sam chciałbym zobaczyć te 82m2 wybudowane pod klucz za 135tyś zł  :smile: 
Czekam więc na rzetelne wpisy.

----------


## fotohobby

> Powiem tak - grunt to nie kombinować zbędnie jak to nasz naród lubi.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Podsumowując - da się.


no tak, da sie - DEWELOPERKA za 214 tyś to nie jest problem.
Choć zależy to od  metrażu ocztwiście - no i spraw zwiazanych z energooszczędnością (ocieplenia przegród, rodzajów okien)

----------


## lukep3

i od wszelkiej maści detali tj czy dachówka ceramiczna czy blacha, czy dach deskowany, kominy w klinkierze czy tynkowany, parapety kamien czy blaszane, rolety, okna okleina/komory/okucia/profil a może drewno, okładziny schodów zew i tarasu czy gres/kamień/klinkier czy kostka betonowa, rynny dobra stal/tytan cynk czy plastik, ...powyższe to tylko stan surowy zamknięty a długo by wymieniać a gdzie tu dalej....instalacje, elewacja no i wykończeniówka...

----------


## marynata

Dla mnie osobiście podawanie kosztów wykończeniówki już po samej deweloperce jest najmniej miarodajne.
Przed budową chciałam kupić dom,taki kilkuletni do zmian kosmetycznych.Ceny nie odbiegają od kosztów ogólnych budowy(pamiętajmy że po budowie domu czeka nas jeszcze zagospodarowanie działki co kosztuje niemało),a wszelkie problemy z papierologią,podłączeniami,nerwami budowlanymi nie nasze.Przy okazji zawsze można dopasować dogodniejszą dla siebie lokalizację,o pustą i uzbrojoną działkę już trudniej.
Bardzo długo szukałam i o ile bryła dla mnie nie była problem,a już najmniej elewacja,która da się szybko pędzlem zmienić do pi razy oko swoich odczuć estetycznych,o tyle wykończeniówka to już był poważny problem.
Jestem osobą która uwielbia prostotę,minimalizm i surowość we wnętrzach i wszystko to co było przy sprzedaży podkreślane jako atut i podwyższenie standardu domu zdzierałam po prostu już oczami.
A więc wszelkie zabudowy i podwieszane sufity k-g z setkami światełek,dekory wbite w kafle w łazienkach,kuchniach,podświetlane wanny z masażerami,drewno na podłodze,poudziwniane kominki i długo by jeszcze tak wymieniać  :Roll:  Największe dumy właścicieli to zazwyczaj ponure brązowe,zwarte z sufitem zabudowy kuchni warte min 25 kawałków,a ja już je w myślach rąbę na drzazgi.
Zrozumiałe jest oczywiście,że sprzedający chcą odzyskać włożone w dom pieniądze i te koszta podwyższona jest cena domu,ale jak mi zaczęli wymieniać ile co kosztowało,to stwierdzam że przy moich preferencjach ze 100 tyś bym na to wszystko wydała mniej.I chyba nie ja jedna tak myślę,bo czekam już na okna,a te domy dalej wystawione do sprzedaży.

Żeby nie było,nie chciałam urazić niczyich uczuć i gustów,zwracam tylko uwagę na fakt  ogromnych różnic w samej wykończeniówce wynikających z innych estetycznych potrzeb każdego.
Także o ile deweloperkę przy prostych,pozbawionych udziwnień i komplikacji projektach można uściślić,z wykończeniówką nie da się tego zrobić,

----------


## bury_kocur

> Także o ile deweloperkę przy prostych,pozbawionych udziwnień i komplikacji projektach można uściślić,z wykończeniówką nie da się tego zrobić,


Zgadzam się z Tobą w 100% - także w sprawach gustu  :wink: 
Ale właśnie nieskomplikowaną wykończeniówkę, taką minimalistyczną, łatwo jest wycenić już na wcześniejszym etapie budowy - bo wiadomo od razu na przykład, czego* nie będzie*  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

nawiązując do wypowiedzi *Marynaty* - szkoda, że u nas nastała moda na wszelkie zabudowy, rzeczy na stałe wbudowane w dom, a dyktowane krótkotrwała modą. Wymienić można: krzykliwą glazurę, meble w kuchni (ewentualnie rozumiem jakąś naprawde klasykę), oczywiście słynne juz zabudowy g-k, świetlne wężyki i ozdobne oczka (oczka jako tylko i wyłącznie źródło światła są moim zdaniem OK), wymyślne podłogi łączone z różnych materiałów, cudaczne skomplikowane zabudowy łazienek. Nie dość, że to kosztuje mnóstwo pieniędzy i nerwów, to jeszcze mści sie okrutnie na właścielach - szybko się opatrzy, wyjdzie z mody - wówczas obniża wartość domu, jest trudne do utrzymania w czystości, trudno to potem usunąć. Wiem, powiecie, że o gustach sie nie dyskutuje, wiem, że to ma prawo sie komuś podobać, ale są to zachcianki ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione, nie dla osób liczących się z pieniędzmi.
W moim domu praktycznie nie ma ozdób, dopiero będę go ozdabiała tkaninami, lampami, meblami - jak sie uda.....W razie czego te rzeczy można zabrać z sobą lub łatwo wymienić.

----------


## marynata

Oczywiście nie jest naszym celem dyskusja o gustach,tylko uświadomienie inwestorom dlaczego ktoś przy projekcie Zielony Ogród nie może zejść poniżej 3 tyś metr na przykład,bo wszystko wydaje mu się niezbędne jako nowoczesne wyposażenie współczesnego domu.Części nawet może wcale się to nie podoba,ale uznają za minimum standardu żeby nie odstawać od innych inwestorów.

----------


## Zielony ogród

oprócz nas znam tylko jeszcze jedna rodzinę, która postawiła podobnie prosty i tani dom. tam jest o tyle ciekawa sytuacja, że są to ludzie młodzi i zamożni, a ten prosty dom to był świadomy wybór nie oparty na kwestii kosztów. po prostu "przepuszczają" pieniądze na samochody, podróże i uprawianie sportu, a w domu tylko śpią i odpoczywają. chociaż ostatnio bardzo wkręcili się w ogród, czemu sami się dziwią. na ogród wydali więcej pieniędzy niż np. na dach.
cóż, możemy sobie dywagować nad rzeczywistością, ale jej nie zmienimy. zresztą jaaki ja mam interes w tym, żeby kogoś przekonać, że można zbudować tanio, i że można być szczęśliwym w prostym domku... po prostu w ogóle lubię dyskutować, równie dobrze może być to inny temat.
ale jeszcze powiem, że mam sporo satysfakcji z wybudowania takiej właśnie chałupki, bo od tak wielu odwiedzających nas osób usłyszałam, że skoro można tak, to oni też będą się budować, bo taka budowa w ogóle nie jest przerażająca ani ryzykowna.

----------


## marynata

Na forum przykładu bez liku.
Czytam jakiś dziennik,budują z kredytu,wyszło ok 400 tyś-"nie  nie da się taniej,my to już tak oszczędzaliśmy że szok,wszystko kupowaliśmy jak najtaniej".
Oglądam zdjęcia i już na pierwszy rzut oka widzę 50 tyś które nie powinny zostać tam wydane nawet jakby cały materac mieli wypchany kasą,bo oczopląsów można dostać.
I potem się trudno dziwić po takich opiniach,że przychodzi na forum chłopak,ma 300 tyś na prosty dom 110 metrów i cały w strachu czy aby jeden pokój sobie za to zrobi,żeby chociaż łóżko było gdzie wstawić  :Confused:  
Powinniśmy postawić granicę gdzie kończy się normalne wykończenie,a zaczynają się indywidualne fanaberie i luksus.Bo to naprawdę spory rozrzut cenowy.

----------


## Zielony ogród

kwestia wykończenia jeszcze zależy od naszych preferencji - ilość czy jakość. 
- mniejszy dom ascetyczny z zewnatrz, plus za to więcej środków włozonych w komfort wewnatrz (patrz watek wmnich - bardzo dobry przykład)
- duży dom ładny z zewnatrz, za to wewnatrz widoczny efekt oszczędzania (patrz duża część wątków na FM)

co wybrać przy ograniczonych środkach? odpowiedziec sobie na parę pytań: 
- z jakiego miejsca najczęściej oglądamy nasz dom - od strony drogi czy siedząc wewnątrz
- ile jesteś w stanie zapłacić pieniędzy za krótkotrwałe ludzkie uznanie i pochwały
- ile jesteś w stanie zapłacić pieniędzy za własny komfort
- co tak naprawdę w życiu robisz - podróżujesz? uprawiasz sport? czytasz? może ogród? a może z powołania jestes budowlańcem i chcesz cały swój czas i środki poświęcić na swoje hobby, czyli budowę domu? a może po prostu lubisz siedzieć w domu i oglądać TV, gotować, jeść, robisz często imprezy.
do tego trzeba dopasować swój dom. 

Dom jest środkiem do osiągnięcia celu, a nie celem.

----------


## marynata

Możesz zalinkować wątek wmnich ,bo wyszukiwarka wyszukuje takie słowo w postach innych,ale nie pokazuje użytkownika.Tak jakby był zmieniony nick.

----------


## lukep3

każdy powinien bynajmniej budować na swoją kieszeń, na swoje możliwości - tragedia zaczyna się kiedy jedni próbują dorównywać za wszelką cenę innym - a dom to nie tylko wybudowanie ale przede wszystkim utrzymanie. pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## marynata

No i niestety w dzienniku ostały się dwa wpisy  :Confused: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...baczymy...-%29

----------


## Kalisa

Swiki skasowała dziennik

----------


## Kasia242

> i od wszelkiej maści detali tj czy dachówka ceramiczna czy blacha, czy dach deskowany, kominy w klinkierze czy tynkowany, parapety kamien czy blaszane, rolety, okna okleina/komory/okucia/profil a może drewno, okładziny schodów zew i tarasu czy gres/kamień/klinkier czy kostka betonowa, rynny dobra stal/tytan cynk czy plastik, ...powyższe to tylko stan surowy zamknięty a długo by wymieniać a gdzie tu dalej....instalacje, elewacja no i wykończeniówka...


Nie zgadzam sie.
To sa detale?
dachówke mozna teraz kupić kazda i betonową i ceramiczna i blachodachowke w cenie 20 zł/m2 i mozna za 40 zl/m2...kazda przezyje własciciela dpomu-wiec w sumie kwestia gustu no chyba ze ktos jest snobem
deskowany dach to taka sama bzdura..przy dzisiejszej techn. to czysty archaizm
Komin z klinkieru to kicz powielany w kazdym domu zreszta niedrogi w porównaniu do budowy całosci
okna musza byc i w sumie rozpietosci cenowe nie takie duze- to wlasnie detal :smile: 
taras? hmmm sa inne pomysły jak zagospodarowac wyjscie z domu...100 lat temu nikt tarasów nie miał izyli szczeskliwie za to były fajne werandy :smile: 
minimalzm i rozsadek powtarzam dla w miare normalnych ludzi dom powinien byc dodatkiem do zycia a nie celem..bo potem takie dizwne motywy wychodza...
Zielony Ogród i marynata mam identyczne spojrzenie jak wy :smile: , w sumie jestesmy w powalajacej mniejszosci :smile: 
ja staram się zawsze i wszedzie przekonywac kogo sie da do budowy małych domków do 100 m2...bez patzrenia na ilosc mieszkanców tylko własnie limit metrazu....taki domek mozna postawic za 200 tys i to juz jest konkurencja dla mieszkan w blokach,wiele osób nie buduje sie bo sadzi ze ich na to nie stac własnie z powodu mitów typu dom musi miec rozmach i na kazdy m2 jest potzrebna okreslona suma...banki tak samo nie udziela kredytu mniejszego niz cena kosztorysowa za m2 ...to bzdura i pokazuje jak skostaniałe  jest podejscie...warto te mity zmieniac .
pozdrawiam

----------


## lukep3

kolego front wybudowanie domu to nie wszystko - policz sobie utrzymanie, czas i siły poświęcony na palenie w kotle na paliwo stałe (nieobsługowe przecież kosztuje...), koszty dojazdów, czas dojazdów..itd - dlatego zawsze wybór domu czy mieszkania powinien być przemyślany - czasem się okaże iż to mieszkanie może mieć więcej plusów; dom nie cel rzecz jasna dlatego dostosowany do portfela; detale? hmm..jeśli ktoś nie widzi różnicy w trwałości między dachówką ceramiczną a blachodachówką (przecież ten detal kolego wiąże się z inną konstrukcją dachu a to już kolejna pochodna w koszcie tego tylko elementu)...-no cóż.."detale" przytoczone różnią się przede wszystkim trwałością (gusta pomijamy) więc tymbardziej delikwent decydujący się na tańsze wykonanie danego elementu domu w efekcie skomasowania tych "detali" w czasie ma nieporównywalnie większe prawdopodobieństwo pewne rzeczy naprawiać/wymieniać w jakimś tam czasie - może wtedy okaże się że to wcale nie tanio było....-tutaj fundusz remontowy nam nie pomoże i liczymy tylko na siebie....- także nie należy każdego "wpychać' w dom i nie bezpośrednio porównywać kosztów nabycia mieszkania do budowy domu. pozdrawiam

----------


## bury_kocur

Pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć zamiast Fronta  :smile: 
Co do kosztów utrzymania, masz absolutną rację - dlatego na przykład my wtopiliśmy nieomal 1/3 budżetu ogólnego w zakup działki - mała, wściekle droga, ale w dobrej lokalizacji, więc koszty dojazdów praktycznie nas nie dotyczą. Kocioł tani, ale bezobsługowy - gaz ziemny (kolejny plus uzbrojonej działki). A co do tych detali wykończenia, twierdzę jednak, że tańsze nie znaczy gorsze - po prostu oznacza rezygnację z pewnych rzeczy, które nie są konieczne. i mam nadzieję, że za rok będę mogła udowodnić, że nawet tanio wykończony dom może być ładny i praktyczny.

----------


## marynata

> pewne rzeczy naprawiać/wymieniać w jakimś tam czasie


Lukep,błagam Cię....co można naprawiać czy wymieniać w takim projekcie jak ma Zielony Ogród,że przerośnie to możliwości mieszkańca bloku płacącego latami karnie czynsz na nowe auto prezesa?
Masz problem z zaciekającym balkonem w nowym domu,ja już to w jednym domu przeszłam,w tym który teraz buduję balkony poobcinałam.To moje doświadczenie,a mam ich więcej.Jeżeli niezbyt majętni nowo budujący będą się chcieli uczyć na cudzych błędach,dadzą radę.

----------


## lukep3

każda nieruchomość starzeje się w czasie..jej wartość zmniejsza się ..rośnie zużycie - mieszkańców domków naprawy bolą dotkliwiej - nie znam projektu Zielonego ogrodu i w nim nie byłem więc się nie wypowiadam...a z balkonem sobie poradziłem - choć liczyłem na jakąś podpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

juz parę razy o tym pisałam, ale jeszcze sie powtórzę - dom i jego wykończenie nie musi być tanie, aby powstał tani dom. Tani niekoniecznie znaczy bylejaki.
tez uważam, że wykończenie powinno byc dobre. Kluczem do sukcesu jest, aby tego wykończenia było mało i łatwo, i nic ponad to, co niezbędne.
Dom-sześcian, z dachem dwuspadowym lub nawet płaskim, bez żadnych stropów, pięter, schodów, piwnic. Ktos pisał - "masz małe koszty - to pewnie garaż, a nie dom budujesz". Właśnie - może i dobrze napisał. Taki trochę wiekszy garaż, ale z oknami i troche inaczej pomyslany w środku, i z przeznaczeniem dla ludzi, a nie samochodu. Ile w końcu takie coś może kosztować? 200-300 tys, nie więcej. 
pomyślcie, ze zamiast jednego balkonu, który na wsi na nic sie nie przydaje, można mieć baterie co najmniej Grohe kilka sztuk plus np. drzwi wewnętrzne fornirowane zamiast płyty z marketu albo kamień na podłodze zamiast gresu. Warto przeliczyć - iść w balkony, dachy. lukarny i kolumny czy w wnętrze

----------


## marynata

Lukep,wiem że sobie poradziłeś,bo śledziłam,ale tu chodzi o to,żeby planując tani dom przy niskim budżecie i ewentualnie mając ograniczony budżet na pózniejsze utrzymanie likwidować już na etapie projektowania wszystkie prognozowalnie problematyczne i podwyższające koszta rzeczy i o tym powinien być ten wątek.

Zajrzyj w stopkę Zielonego Ogrodu (chociaż akurat ona zdaje się nie narzeka na niedosyt bieżącej gotówki na remonty i opłaty,a mały dom budowała świadomie).

----------


## Zielony ogród

mój nick to nazwa projektu Muratora - Zielony Ogród. lubie ten projekt, chociaż nie nadaje sie dla rodziny z dziećmi (raczej dla imprezowiczów, bez względu na wiek). powstały na szczęście jego nowe chyba ze dwa warianty.
chociaż w kwestii oszczędności - można go było jeszcze uprościć likwidując wnękę przy wejściu. chociaż z drugiej strony wneka eliminuje konieczność wykonania daszka nad drzwiami wejściowymi - nie wiem, które rozwiązanie byłoby tańsze.

Marynata - moje świadome budowanie małego domu wynikało z lenistwa i chęci jak najszybszego zajęcia sie innymi sprawami już po budowie. i z nieodpartego wrażenia, że życie jakos tak szybko ucieka....

----------


## Zielony ogród

Luke - z tym przykładem balkonu to wyskoczyłam nie do ciebie, po prostu chyba jednocześnie pisalismy posty i twojego nie widziałam. 
W parterowym domu nie ma problemu balkonów. 
I fajnie ktoś napisał - chyba Front - co ludzie z tymi tarasami. Faktycznie - o co chodzi z tymi tarasami? Przecież są fajniejsze i tańsze rozwiązania, czy musi to byc od razu betonowa platforma jak podjazd dla TIra pod centrum dystrybucyjne?

----------


## marynata

> Marynata - moje świadome budowanie małego domu wynikało z lenistwa i chęci jak najszybszego zajęcia sie innymi sprawami już po budowie. i z nieodpartego wrażenia, że życie jakos tak szybko ucieka....


Tak wiem,tylko to zaznaczyłam,ponieważ niektórzy wiążą nierozerwalnie ciągłe tyły finansowe z budową małego domu.
Jak masz mały dom,to pewnie jesteś biedny,nie stać cię będzie na naprawy itd.
Ja cały czas mam takie pytania-jak to,budujesz piętrowy dom bez balkonu?  :eek:  Czekam aż ktoś nie wytrzyma i wypali-trza było w bloku siedzieć jak Cię nie stać  :big lol: 

Może rzucisz do tego wątku parę fotek domu,będzie łatwiej wyborazić sobie o czym dyskutujemy tym którzy do nich nie docierają?

----------


## mar1982kaz

to czy maly dom jest tani w budowie to kwestia sporna...

----------


## bury_kocur

Ale solidne i porządne nie znaczy drogie, że tak się powtórzę. Ja planuję betonowe podłogi w całym domu - nikt nie powie, że to lichy materiał wykończeniowy przecież  :smile:  A tani. Drzwi, które mają wytrzymać 25 lat, byłyby dla mnie nie do wytrzymania, bo dawno by się opatrzyły, a żal wymienić, bo tyyyle kosztowały. Pokrycie dachu - hmm, ja typuję, że nie będę żyć 200-300 lat  :big grin:  jak Twoja dachówka, kładę blachę, która ma pożyć 50 (czyli akurat do mojej śmierci w podeszłym wieku - a spadkobiercy niech się martwią  :wink: ).
Ale przyznaję rację tym, co dokładają do rozwiązań energooszczędnych - czyli np dokładam do ocieplenia czy okien trzyszybowych (swoją drogą, parę cm styropianu różnicę w cenie robi niewielką, a dopłata do okien trzyszybowych wyjdzie mnie śmiesznie mało, chyba z 800 zł). Bo też jestem zdania, że dom ma być tani w eksploatacji, jednak zmiany wnętrza lubię na tyle, że inwestowanie w niezniszczalne elementy jest dla mnie przesadą.
Ale jak to na forum - każdy ma swoją wizję i swoje priorytety, jeśli udaje się je zrealizować, to o to w końcu chodziło  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

tak czy siak z obu wątków (dom za 200 tys. i dom za 300 tys) wyniku, że przy spełnieniu wielu niestety warunków można za te pieniądze zamieszkac w swoim domu.
poniżej 200 tys - tez pewnie można, ale tu musiałby sie architekt nieźle napracować, aby taki projekt do samodzielnego wykonania zrobić. Projektowanie należałoby zacząć jak w IKEI - od ceny. Dom jak mebel z Ikei ..... niezbyt trwały, ale na jedno-dwa pokolenia wystarczy. Byleby z surowców odnawialnych. pewnie nie byłby to dom niczyich marzeń, ale wierzę, że mozna taki wymysleć i wygodnie w nim zamieszkać.

----------


## marynata

Co do wyborów na 200 lat.
Chciałam zrobić dach tytan cynk,żeby ktoś miał spokój na 200 lat,ale dachowiec mi wyjaśnił uprzejmie,że dużo dużo wcześniej trzeba będzie remontować to co jest pod tym tytan cynkiem,wiec i tak trzeba będzie go przekładać.Zmieniłam więc decyzję na dużo tańsze aluminium,które ma być podobno bez remontów 50 lat,a za 50 lat to zmieni się pewnie moda,technologia i inne będą oczekiwania wobec domów.
Wiele rzeczy jak np docieplanie trzeba ponawiać po ok 30 latach,remonty hydrauliki,elektryki,zmieniają się warunki energetyczne,technologie,sposoby ogrzewania i po takim czasie z domu zazwyczaj i tak zostają same mury.

----------


## Kalisa

> lubie ten projekt, chociaż nie nadaje sie dla rodziny z dziećmi (raczej dla imprezowiczów, bez względu na wiek). powstały na szczęście jego nowe chyba ze dwa warianty.
> chociaż w kwestii oszczędności - można go było jeszcze uprościć likwidując wnękę przy wejściu. chociaż z drugiej strony wneka eliminuje konieczność wykonania daszka nad drzwiami wejściowymi - nie wiem, które rozwiązanie byłoby tańsze.


Nowe warianty projektu Zielony Ogród to już nie to samo co oryginał ....... Brakuje mi w nich  tego genialnego tarasu  :sad: 
Moja rodzina to 2+2 więc niestety ten projekt odpada.

----------


## cronin

Witam wszystkich , świetny wątek, szkoda że dopiero teraz tu trafiłam :smile: 
Dziewczyny zgadzam się z Wami w 100 %, oszczędności zaczyna się od mądrego wyboru projektu, to podstawa. Chciałabym jeszcze tylko dodać , że uważam budowanie na 100-200 lat dla tzw. przyszłych pokoleń za błąd, aczkolwiek zakorzeniony mocno w naszej psychice :smile:  za te 100 lat (a nawet mniej) nasze domy będą przeżytkiem, będą miały przestarzałą technologię i wygląd. Nasze wnuki będą budowały swoje domy na gruzach naszych. I dobrze. Bardziej liczy się działka i jej lokalizacja. Co prawda  drogi się budują, miasta rozwijają, ale działka w dobrej lokalizacji nie straci, a ta w złej może zyska a może nie - loteria.
Dachówka z gwarancją życia na 200 lat owszem może nie rozsypie się sama z siebie, ale z dachu podczas wichury spada jak każda inna "gorsza" więc* Mar1982kaz*  i tak zaprzyjaźnisz się z dekarzem  :smile:  Ale rozumiem że chodzi tu o dobre samopoczucie   :smile: 
Wszelkie urządzenia są projektowane tak by miały żywotność na kilka- max kilkanaście lat, robienie bardzo drogich instalacji np CO jest bez sensu, i tak trzeba będzie je zmodernizować. 
Gdybym była na emeryturze lub blisko niej, stawiałabym parterowy domek, w technologii szkieletowej, nawet gdyby  rozsypał się po 50 latach to moje dzieci postawią sobie na jego miejscu swój  :smile: 
Ponieważ jednak trochę jeszcze mam pracy przed sobą i dwójkę małych dzieci które pomieszkają z nami jakieś 20 lat więc buduję dom 160 m  piętrowy z płaskim dachem krytym papą (bądź membraną zobaczy się) , taka ekonomiczna kosteczka, wygodna i niedroga. Dach będzie mnie kosztował 1/2 tego co spadzisty z dachówką i za to go kocham  :smile:  zero skosów i zero okien połaciowych. Jeśli zmieszczę się w tych 300 tys. będę  szczęśliwa  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

A co będzie jak medycyna pójdzie tak do przodu że pożyjemy te 300 lat?  Ja bym nie miała nic przeciwko  :big grin: 
A tak poważnie 300 tys. to wcale nie tak mało.  Wystarczy odpowiedni projekt i z palcem w nosie da się wybudować. Osoby z wątku za 200 tys. muszą się trochę bardziej nagimnastykować ale przecież też się udaję. 
cronin cieszy mnie że wraca moda na kostki, uważam że to bardzo ekonomiczne i wygodne domy. A jeszcze kilka lat temu nikt nie chciał słyszeć o kostce. Pamiętam jak kilkanaście lat temu wszyscy zasypywali studnie bo przecież woda z kranu leci, a teraz znów kopią  :big grin: 
Wszystko kołem się toczy, myślę że moda na gargamele też przeminie.
,

----------


## bury_kocur

> cronin cieszy mnie że wraca moda na kostki, uważam że to bardzo ekonomiczne i wygodne domy. A jeszcze kilka lat temu nikt nie chciał słyszeć o kostce. 
> ,


Mnie też cieszy, bo mi się podobają w sensie estetycznym oprócz użytkowego, ale plany zagospodarowania nie nadążają za tym trendem niestety - przynajmniej u mnie w mieście wszędzie tylko dachy spadziste (a i tak mam szczęście, że mogłam mieć wysokość jaką chciałam i kolor też).

----------


## Zielony ogród

jeżeli już tak chcemy dbac o nasze o nasze wnuki, to zadbajmy, aby gruz z rozbiórki naszego domu nie był odpadem niebezpiecznym i aby nie był zbyt drogi w utylizacji. 
teraz dba sie tylko o prawdziwe zabytki, starych domów nikt nie chce, taniej jest zbudować nowy.
dlatego nigdy nie wysmiewałam amerykańskich "papierowych" domków. oni wiedzą, co robią. o ileż łatwiej po np. huraganie uprzątnąć troche drewna i gipsu i postawic nowy świeży domek niż sklejać i suszyć tony żelbetonu.

----------


## lukep3

tak czy owak nasze wszystkie chałupiny wnuki za jakieś 50-70 lat spakują i wywiozą z działki dlatego trwałość na więcej niż 50 -70 lat materiałów nie ma już większego znaczenia - niestety nieruchomości zużywają się również funkcjonalnie... :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

wyobrazacie sobie teraz mieszkać w domu po babci/dziadku bez generalnego remontu i przeklinania budownictwa sprzed 60 lat? fakt, ze nasze budownictwo 60 lat temu było fatalne, ale nawet gdyby to był dom niemieckiej babci w Niemczech czy w innym kraju, to byłoby podobnie. niejestesmy w stanie przewidzieć, jakie instalacje będa w domu potrzebne za 50 lat. nawet za 5 lat mozemy sie zdziwić, tempo zmian rośnie. i coraz drozsze będzie wywożenie odpadów - wiec nie róbmy krzywdy naszym wnukom  :big lol:

----------


## marynata

Za 50 lat to pewnie będą już same prefabrykowane kopuły ,bo ludzkość cały czas dąży do ułatwiania sobie życia,a młodzi się będą pukać w głowę-kto w dzisiejszych czasach dziadku dom muruje  :wink:

----------


## marynata

Niektórzy mogą złapać się za głowę,ale to są nowoczesne szeregówki w Skandynawii,w dobrych dzielnicach za spore pieniądze(żeby ktoś nie pomyślał,że socjalne).To w krajach,gdzie bezrobocie jest na poziomie kilku procent i żyją najszczęśliwsi ludzie na ziemi(według badań).
I tu widać bardzo zdrowe podejście do posiadania.

----------


## mar1982kaz

1

----------


## mar1982kaz

1

----------


## bury_kocur

> wszystkie te materialy oprócz tego że so wytrzymałe znacznie podnoszą standard inwestycji i co tu dużo ukrywać podnoszą również prestiż inwestora


I tu dochodzimy do sedna sprawy - mi nie zależy na podniesieniu sobie prestiżu  :smile:  Buduję dla siebie, a nie na pokaz, więc także dlatego standard wybieram taki, jaki uważam za zadowalający dla siebie a nie według społecznie przyjętej "normy". I nie mam kompleksów z powodu swoich wyborów - nawet gdybym miała dwukrotność sumy, jaką mam na ten dom, zbudowałabym go dokładnie tak samo - spałabym tylko spokojniej i nie tknęłabym palcem niczego  :wink:

----------


## mar1982kaz

[Q

----------


## bury_kocur

Ok, rozumiem - jednak nie uważam, żeby konsekwencją stosowania mniej wypasionych materiałów miały być ciągłe naprawy i remonty. A co do standardu, dla nas jest to przede wszystkim większa powierzchnia mieszkalna  :smile:  - druga łazienka i osobny pokój dla każdego.

----------


## mar1982kaz

[Q

----------


## Kwitko

Podnoszenie prestiżu inwestora to raczej nie w tym wątku. Może ktoś założy wątek dom za milion i tam kto będzie chciał będzie sobie podnosił co będzie chciał  :big grin:

----------


## mar1982kaz

[Q

----------


## Kwitko

mar1982kaz Twój projekt jak najbardziej naddaje się do taniego budowania.  Tylko czy Ty za swój dom zapłaciłeś mniej niż 300 tys.?  Jeżeli tak to jesteś najlepszym przykładem że da się tanio i bardzo dobrze.

----------


## bury_kocur

> A dasz rade wykończyć w miarę szybkim czasie tą większą powierzchnie mieszkalną?? ja mam 126m2 i trzy-osobową rodzinę więc u mnie wychodzi 42m2 na osobę więc raczej sporo chodź dla niektórych to "klitka" do tego mam okolo 40m2 strychu w pustce nad poddaszem gdzie wchodzi się spuszczanymi schodami, każdy ma swój pokój ( sporo powyżej 10m2)i też mam dwie łazienki


Raczej tak - nas jest pięcioro, a powierzchni 120m2  :smile:  I zero strychu, a pokoje równiutko po 10m2 - więc nie przewiduję wypruwania sobie, excusez le mot, flaków przy wykańczaniu  :wink:

----------


## mar1982kaz

[Q

----------


## Kwitko

To ja za 5 lat napisze Ci jak wyglądają moje panele za 30 zł bo mam zamiar właśnie takie kupić  :wink: 

Edit:

Zapomniałam dodać że ja z wątku dom za 200 tys.  :big grin:

----------


## mar1982kaz

[Q

----------


## lukep3

dobra cena za holsena te 12 tys w końcu to wyższa półka chyba że dachu nie wiele

----------


## mar1982kaz

[Q

----------


## lukep3

widze że kolega solidnie zaizolował budynek (też jestem zwolennikiem energooszczędności), też stosowałem 0,031, i też mam Renoventa large + gwc  :smile: - spisuje się  nieźle

----------


## mar1982kaz

[Q

----------


## Kasia242

> kolego front wybudowanie domu to nie wszystko - policz sobie utrzymanie, czas i siły poświęcony na palenie w kotle na paliwo stałe (nieobsługowe przecież kosztuje...), koszty dojazdów, czas dojazdów..itd - dlatego zawsze wybór domu czy mieszkania powinien być przemyślany - czasem się okaże iż to mieszkanie może mieć więcej plusów; dom nie cel rzecz jasna dlatego dostosowany do portfela; detale? hmm..jeśli ktoś nie widzi różnicy w trwałości między dachówką ceramiczną a blachodachówką (przecież ten detal kolego wiąże się z inną konstrukcją dachu a to już kolejna pochodna w koszcie tego tylko elementu)...-no cóż.."detale" przytoczone różnią się przede wszystkim trwałością (gusta pomijamy) więc tymbardziej delikwent decydujący się na tańsze wykonanie danego elementu domu w efekcie skomasowania tych "detali" w czasie ma nieporównywalnie większe prawdopodobieństwo pewne rzeczy naprawiać/wymieniać w jakimś tam czasie - może wtedy okaże się że to wcale nie tanio było....-tutaj fundusz remontowy nam nie pomoże i liczymy tylko na siebie....- także nie należy każdego "wpychać' w dom i nie bezpośrednio porównywać kosztów nabycia mieszkania do budowy domu. pozdrawiam


MITY MITY MITY....
wejdz na obojetnoie jaki portal i znajdz dachówke cementowa,deramiczna i blachodachówke za 30 zł/m2 - powiem od razu znajdziesz bez problemu....co do kosztów eksploatacjii...moi dziadkowie mieszkaja w domu poniemieckim z cegły który ma dokładnie 109 lat....4 lata temu dziadkowie połozyloi nowa elewacje bo stara miała chyba  60 lat i odcvhodzila płatami,wiezba na strychu jest naprawde w dobrym stanie natomiast karpiówka która ma 100 lat poa mchem i odbarwieniami trzyma sie swietnie pamietam ze tylko wymieniali zawsze kilka dachówek po wichurach.....ale przenigdy nie słyszałem o jakichs kosztownych remontach czy eksploatacjii która jest problemem a wiesz czemu? Bo ludzie kiedys zyli wg innej mentalnosci-a dzis ludzie zyją marketingiem i konsupcjonizmem...spuszczaja sie nad murami dachem czy piekna elewacja nie myslac ze zostało im moze 30-40 lat zycia i naprawde w zyciu sa wazniejsze kwestie niz durny dom....ja np buduje z załozeniem ze do konca mojego zycia  nie bede juz remontował nic w tym domu,poza  odswiezeniem ,pomalowaniem itp...ale podłogi,płytki wszystko zostanie...poniewaz buduje sie raz i koniec i nie ma co łazic po domu i szukac ciagle co tu mozna wyremontowac-to choroba.

CO DO KOSZTÓW UTRZYMANIA:
miesieczny koszt utrzymania w mieszkaniu w bloku metraz 36 m2 jest wiekszy od utzrymania domu 91 m2 na wsi-sprawdzooone empirycznie koniec kropka
pozdrawiam

----------


## cronin

> proponuje najpierw się wybudować i potem napisać coś bardziej konstruktywnego bo pisanie że nie ma co inwestować w lepsze pokrycie dachu, bo i tak zostanie zerwane przez wichurę, jest zupelnie pozbawione sensu, a to czy twoja "kosteczka" jest niedroga okaże się po zbudowaniu. Na razie proponuje nie pisać pouczeń do ludzi którzy sami już wybudowali bo nie wiesz nic o budowie co mogłabyś  przekazać innym w postaci wskazówek dotyczących obniżenia kosztów budowy.


Jakim cudem odebrałeś moją wypowiedź, jako atak na siebie, że się tak uniosłeś? czy wszyscy wypowiadający się w tym wątku już się pobudowali ?
Cóż więc wypowiem się w kwestii którą znam z doświadczenia -  to mi chyba wolno?.
Mam finiszparkiet jesionowy za 90 zł /m użytkuję go 6 lat - jest do kitu, wygląda obrzydliwie a nie posiadam zwierzaków i nie jestem fleją.
Moja matka ma panele za 30 zł, tez od 6 lat, nic na nich nie widać, żadnych rys, zniszczeń, wygladają jak nowe, a ma 4 koty.
Sprawdzone empirycznie.

----------


## Kasia242

> dach 155m2  dwuspadowy bez żadnych udziwnień, a jak wiadomo w dachówce najdroższe są dodatki, np jedna dachówka kalenicowa kosztuje tyle co cały m2, to samo z dachówkami krańcowymi, a dachówki wentylacyjne (te z małym kominkiem) to w przypadku holsena 390zł za  sztukę, ale w moim przypadku mam wentylacje mechaniczną więc kominów nie mam


To fakt..ale
ostatnio z przekora postanowiłem zrobic rekonesansstarych domów poniemieckich których kondycja wizualnie była dobra lub bardzo dobra...wnioski:
Kiedys nie było dachówek krancowych za 40 zł/sztuka...i nie ciekło nie wiało i dach stoi 100 lat...nie było dachówek z kominkami za 400 zł a luidzie sie nie podusili z braku tlenu.
70 letni mur z cegły wyglada lepiej niz 90% współczesnych elewacjii s silikonu majacych 5-10 lat
Ostatnio miałem zlecenie..zrywałem w poniemieckim domu  podłoge legary i deski z debu...który wg relacjii dziadka był przedtem moczony 10 lat w stawie....z zewnatrz sciemniałe drewno..pod spodem- w totalnie idealnym stanie zdrowiutkie i piekny tylko wycyklinowac....deski miały ok 60 lat
To pokazuje jak zbudowac raz a dobrze,wystarczy ztworzyc nowoczesna aranzacje i uzyc odpowiednie materiały i dom bedzie na pewno trwały...

----------


## marynata

> Mam finiszparkiet jesionowy za 90 zł /m użytkuję go 6 lat - jest do kitu, wygląda obrzydliwie a nie posiadam zwierzaków i nie jestem fleją.
> Moja matka ma panele za 30 zł, tez od 6 lat, nic na nich nie widać, żadnych rys, zniszczeń, wyglądają jak nowe, a ma 4 koty.


Oj,ja też chcę teraz żeby podłoga była dla mnie,a nie ja dla niej,ale tego wszystkiego trzeba doświadczyć.
Prawdziwe jest przysłowie-pierwszy dom dla wroga,drugi...itd"  :popcorn:

----------


## Zielony ogród

wiecie ile ludzie kasy biorą za zachwalanie różnych materiałów budowlanych na różnych forach..... człowiek się naczyta i myśli, że to niezbędne. *Front* ma rację. Firmy tworzą potrzeby i potem je zaspokajają - taki jest ich sposób działania. A my głupi ludzie dajemy się w to wkręcać.  Te cała wykończeniówka i różne cudaczne nie do zastąpienia detale .......Kupisz jedną tanią rzecz, to musisz kupić sto innych drogich, żeby ja zamontować.
A za te projekty z dachami, gdzie koszty obróbek są większe niż samego dachu, to architekci chyba biorą jakieś prowizje od producentów gąsiorów i innych cudacznych dachówek, wróblówek czy jak to się tam nazywa. A ocieplanie styropianem jaki przemysł nakręca - i to z perspektywą rozwojową, bo to niezbyt trwałe i naprawiać będzie trzeba. Tak samo te GWC, rekuperatory, które sią nigdy nie zamortyzują i inne baterie słoneczne.
No cóż, musimy kupować, aby ktoś mógł produkować i sprzedawać. Niby postęp....ale ja nie chcę płacić za czyjś postęp.

----------


## mar1982kaz

[Q

----------


## Kasia242

> Ja miałem rekupracje i jeśli chodzi o komfort to nawet nie ma co porównywać z wentylacją grawitacyjnę, nie mówiąc już o oszczędnościach z tym związanych.
> Rozumiem że skoro nie idziesz z posępem czasu to telefonu komórkowego też nie masz?? piekarnika z termoobiegiem??, zaparzacza do kawy ? telewizor też masz z tych starych dużych bez pilota??itd itd 
> Widzisz ja parę postów wyżej napisałem że nie oszczędzam na materiałach tylko po to żeby mi dom starczył do końca życia, niestety większość osób daje się ponieść marketingowi sprzedawców i kupują byle co i jak najtańsze z byle jakich materiałów, a potem ze trzy razy wszystko wymieniają bo się zużywa


Jesli tak to prosze pokazac mi róznice w jakosci i długowiecznosci dachówki w pełni ceramicznej kosztującej odpowiednio 30 zł/m2 i 60 zł/m2
potem róznice wykonczenia dachu bez dachówek krancowych i z nimi.
Oszczednosci na materiałach..hmmm to juz oswiecam..wiecie dlaczego nikt nie buduje z czystej pełnej cegły muru 24 cm? Bo wychodzi to drogo..a ty z czego masz mury? :smile: 
Jak juz mamy piekny dach,dobre i estetyczne mury...to zostaje...prawie nic..bo wystarczy rzucic tynk obojetnie jai,pomalowac i ,podłaczyc kran,piec narabac drewna tudziez podlaczyć gaz.....koniec.

Wiec jakie to sa te magiczne najtansze materiały co je trzeba wymieniac za jakis czas? Bo moim zdaniem w przecietnym domu nie uzywa sie prawie, drogich i naprawde trwałych materiałów tylko własnie drogich i nietrwałych-tak działa markleting

----------


## Kalisa

> ja mialem takie za 28 zł w mieszkaniu które będę chciał sprzedać po wyprowadzce i cały czas zastanawiamy sie z żoną co zrobić z tymi rysami żeby nie było ich widać. Dodam że panele mają 4 lata i są w klasie ścieralności ac3. na prawde o nie dbamy i mamy podklejone filcem stopy wszystkich foteli i krzeseł, nie mamy też żadnego psa a pomimo to się rysują, to samo z meblami- kupowaliśmy tanio bo z zalożenia miały wytrzymać około 5 lat do przeprowadzki i już po tych 4 latach są powgniatane i w niektórych miejscach fornir jest uszkodzony, wiem jedno, że jak raz wydam więcej na lepsze to na dłużej starczy


Kupiłam panele za 30 zł i wniosek mam jeden - wiele zależy od koloru i wzoru. Na panelach w kolorze wenge widać każą rysę, na jasnych rys nie widać prawie  w ogóle  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ja miałem rekupracje i jeśli chodzi o komfort to nawet nie ma co porównywać z wentylacją grawitacyjnę, nie mówiąc już o oszczędnościach z tym związanych.
> Rozumiem że skoro nie idziesz z posępem czasu to telefonu komórkowego też nie masz?? piekarnika z termoobiegiem??, zaparzacza do kawy ? telewizor też masz z tych starych dużych bez pilota??itd itd 
> Widzisz ja parę postów wyżej napisałem że nie oszczędzam na materiałach tylko po to żeby mi dom starczył do końca życia, niestety większość osób daje się ponieść marketingowi sprzedawców i kupują byle co i jak najtańsze z byle jakich materiałów, a potem ze trzy razy wszystko wymieniają bo się zużywa


mam wentylacje mechaniczną najprostszą mozliwą, odzysk ciepła z rekuperatora przeliczałam i zamortyzowałby sie po jakis 20 latach w przypadku mojego domku; pod warunkiem, że nie zepsułaby sie wcześniej.. małe szanse, że tego dożyję
telefon komórkowy i te inne rzeczy, które wymieniasz kupuje po przeliczeniu stosunku korzyści z tych przedmiotów do ich ceny. czyli żadnych dodatkowych funkcji ponad to, co naprawde potrzebuję. zazwyczaj potrzebuje niewiele, więc niewiele płacę.

telewizora w ogóle nie używam, ale mój M to typowy facet więc rozmiarem telewizora nadrabia....hmmm nie wiem co....wady wzroku? to akurat jego domena, co nie oznacza, że podzielam jego zdanie. 

nie mozna nie iść z postępem, musiałabym zostać mormonem czy kimś takim i żyć w pustelni. ale też można przyjrzeć sie uważnie rzeczom nachalnie reklamowanym zanim sie je kupi.

masz rację, że nie oszczędzasz na materiałach, bo materiały musza byc przyzwoite. Ich cenę mozna sobie zrekompensować mniejszymi rozmiarami i uproszczeniem domu. ale łatwo tu popaść w przesadę, o czym chyba pisze wiekszość. np. elementy wystroju wnetrza nie musza byc jakieś super trwałe, bo to akurat często sie zmienia.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Jesli tak to prosze pokazac mi róznice w jakosci i długowiecznosci dachówki w pełni ceramicznej kosztującej odpowiednio 30 zł/m2 i 60 zł/m2
> potem róznice wykonczenia dachu bez dachówek krancowych i z nimi.
> Oszczednosci na materiałach..hmmm to juz oswiecam..wiecie dlaczego nikt nie buduje z czystej pełnej cegły muru 24 cm? Bo wychodzi to drogo..a ty z czego masz mury?
> Jak juz mamy piekny dach,dobre i estetyczne mury...to zostaje...prawie nic..bo wystarczy rzucic tynk obojetnie jai,pomalowac i ,podłaczyc kran,piec narabac drewna tudziez podlaczyć gaz.....koniec.
> 
> Wiec jakie to sa te magiczne najtansze materiały co je trzeba wymieniac za jakis czas? Bo moim zdaniem w przecietnym domu nie uzywa sie prawie, drogich i naprawde trwałych materiałów tylko własnie drogich i nietrwałych-tak działa markleting


Front z ta cegłą masz rację. Dlaczego ludzie tak szaleja z ta trwałością, a buduja cienkie mury często z byle czego i maskują je styropianem, który byle mysz czy dziecko łopatka do piasku moze zniszczyć?

----------


## Xerses

> Ja miałem rekupracje i jeśli chodzi o komfort to nawet nie ma co porównywać z wentylacją grawitacyjnę, nie mówiąc już o oszczędnościach z tym związanych.
> Rozumiem że skoro nie idziesz z posępem czasu to telefonu komórkowego też nie masz?? piekarnika z termoobiegiem??, zaparzacza do kawy ? telewizor też masz z tych starych dużych bez pilota??itd itd 
> Widzisz ja parę postów wyżej napisałem że nie oszczędzam na materiałach tylko po to żeby mi dom starczył do końca życia, niestety większość osób daje się ponieść marketingowi sprzedawców i kupują byle co i jak najtańsze z byle jakich materiałów, a potem ze trzy razy wszystko wymieniają bo się zużywa


Że się wtrącę  :smile: ......  z każdej rzeczy można powiedzieć że jest zajebista albo do bani. Zależy czy Cię na nią stać i z jakiego punktu widzenia patrzysz. Dam przykład..... klimatyzacja - super rzecz, chłodno, reguluje temperature otoczenia - super - tylko ile kosztuje jej serwis, zakup,wymiana po jakims czasie, naprawy, czemu zawsze latem mnie napierdziela gardło? no i czy przypadkiem wysiadając z auta w 35 stopniowy upał nie grozi mi jakiś szok termiczny?....... Ot tak z innej beczki. Nie mozna chwalic jednego negując drugie bo nie ma  idealnych rozwiązań, bo gdyby były - wszyscy by je stosowali. 

Owszem biednego nie stac na tanie rzeczy - ale to stwierdzenie chyba w obecnych czasach traci na wartości.....

----------


## mar1982kaz

[Q

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Kupiłam panele za 30 zł i wniosek mam jeden - wiele zależy od koloru i wzoru. Na panelach w kolorze wenge widać każą rysę, na jasnych rys nie widać prawie  w ogóle


z tym się zgadzam bo moje są raczej ciemne i może dlatego wszystkie rysy widać

----------


## lukep3

> MITY MITY MITY....
> wejdz na obojetnoie jaki portal i znajdz dachówke cementowa,deramiczna i blachodachówke za 30 zł/m2 - powiem od razu znajdziesz bez problemu....co do kosztów eksploatacjii...moi dziadkowie mieszkaja w domu poniemieckim z cegły który ma dokładnie 109 lat....4 lata temu dziadkowie połozyloi nowa elewacje bo stara miała chyba  60 lat i odcvhodzila płatami,wiezba na strychu jest naprawde w dobrym stanie natomiast karpiówka która ma 100 lat poa mchem i odbarwieniami trzyma sie swietnie pamietam ze tylko wymieniali zawsze kilka dachówek po wichurach.....ale przenigdy nie słyszałem o jakichs kosztownych remontach czy eksploatacjii która jest problemem a wiesz czemu? Bo ludzie kiedys zyli wg innej mentalnosci-a dzis ludzie zyją marketingiem i konsupcjonizmem...spuszczaja sie nad murami dachem czy piekna elewacja nie myslac ze zostało im moze 30-40 lat zycia i naprawde w zyciu sa wazniejsze kwestie niz durny dom....ja np buduje z załozeniem ze do konca mojego zycia  nie bede juz remontował nic w tym domu,poza  odswiezeniem ,pomalowaniem itp...ale podłogi,płytki wszystko zostanie...poniewaz buduje sie raz i koniec i nie ma co łazic po domu i szukac ciagle co tu mozna wyremontowac-to choroba.
> 
> CO DO KOSZTÓW UTRZYMANIA:
> miesieczny koszt utrzymania w mieszkaniu w bloku metraz 36 m2 jest wiekszy od utzrymania domu 91 m2 na wsi-sprawdzooone empirycznie koniec kropka
> pozdrawiam


koszty eksploatacji? hmm..a może  kolego ludzie kiedyś mieli więcej czasu, kobiety siedziały w domu, bawiły dzieci - były (i nadal jeszcze są) piece kaflowe - paliło się cały dzień - bywało 15 stopni w domu, ludzie byli zadowoleni (bo nie mieli punktu odniesienia) niby ludzie nie chorowali....a jednak - dziś kolego nie ma na to czasu - ludzie cenią sobie wygodę i bezobsługowość - a takie źródło kosztuje - coś za coś - dobrze że ludzie są świadomi kosztów i starają się je minimalizować - bo niedość iż szkodziliby sobie to jeszcze środowisku. 
W życiu są ważniejsze rzeczy niż "durny dom" "dobry samochód" "wycieczki zagraniczne" - ale każdy ma inną wrażliwość, inne potrzeby i przede wszystkim inny portfel - co komu do tego? - jeden wymienia auto co 3 lata na nowe a drugi remontuje łazienkę co 10 lat....
porównywanie wprost kosztów utrzymania mieszkania i domu skupiając się jedynie na bieżących kosztach eksploatacji pomijając wszystkich kosztów zależnych od zamieszkania w domu czy mieszkaniu - związanych z utrzymaniem/egzystencją wg mojej opinii może być bardzo szkodliwe dla osób "poszukujących" na forach - niektórzy mogą próbować wprost tak liczyć.....

----------


## Zielony ogród

*Lukep3* - piszesz  "co komu do tego". Pewnie,że nic. To jest tylko i wyłącznie dobra wola ludzi, że dzielą sie z pytającymi swoimi własnymi, z natury rzeczy subiektywnymi, odczuciami. To nie jest uprzejme, jak ktos najpierw na forum pyta, ktoś coś tam próbuje doradzić po swojemu, a wtedy ten pytający na to :" a co tobie do tego?" To po co pyta, po co na forum wchodzi? Wiadomo, że tu będzie całe spektrum opinii, a każdy ma swój rozum, żeby wszystko przemyśleć i coś postanowić. Gdyby tak nie było, wystarczyłoby zrobić listę zakupów wierząc bezkrytycznie w reklamy producentów. 
Im bardziej kontrowersyjne opinie, wręcz prowokacyjne (Front mi sie podoba kurcze), tym lepsza dyskusja i tym więcej można się dowiedzieć.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> wiesz jaka jest różnica pomiędzy dachówkami za 30-50zł??...żadna, oprócz tego że te najtańsze pękają po jakimś czasie i zachodzą mchem!! chodzi mi o różnice pomiędzy dachówką a blachą czy gontem.
>  dlaczego nie stawiamy muru z czystej cegły??... bo jest zimniejsza od tej z komorami (nie licząz gazobetonow),  
>  jakie to sa te magiczne najtansze materiały co je trzeba wymieniac za jakis czas?  na przykład papa na dachu zamiast dachówki.
> Masz  jeszcze jakieś pytania??


no papy już nikt nie kładzie raczej, a jeśli nawet, to ma świadomość, że trzeba ją smołować
a co do taniej dachówki - ja się nie mogę doczekać, kiedy moja lekko się omszy i przestanie tak głupio "nowo" wyglądać. nie ma to jak lekki ząb czasu..... z tanich rzeczy, które trzeba szybko zmieniać wymieniłabym przede wszystkim baterie - te tanie to lepiej od razu po kilka sztuk kupować, na wymianę :big grin:

----------


## marynata

co smołować  :ohmy: 
mam papę na plaskim juz ze 20 lat i nic nie smołuję  :Confused:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> co smołować 
> mam papę na plaskim juz ze 20 lat i nic nie smołuję


ludzie smołują, dlatego napisałam. Może rzadziej niż raz na 20 lat? To w takim razie to jest całkiem niezły materiał.

----------


## marynata

> ludzie smołują, dlatego napisałam. Może rzadziej niż raz na 20 lat? To w takim razie to jest całkiem niezły materiał.


Termozgrzewalna dobrze zrobiona papa to zero konserwacji,prędzej nowe docieplenie dachu trzeba robić jak to wymieniać.

----------


## lukep3

> *Lukep3* - piszesz  "co komu do tego". Pewnie,że nic. To jest tylko i wyłącznie dobra wola ludzi, że dzielą sie z pytającymi swoimi własnymi, z natury rzeczy subiektywnymi, odczuciami. To nie jest uprzejme, jak ktos najpierw na forum pyta, ktoś coś tam próbuje doradzić po swojemu, a wtedy ten pytający na to :" a co tobie do tego?" To po co pyta, po co na forum wchodzi? Wiadomo, że tu będzie całe spektrum opinii, a każdy ma swój rozum, żeby wszystko przemyśleć i coś postanowić. Gdyby tak nie było, wystarczyłoby zrobić listę zakupów wierząc bezkrytycznie w reklamy producentów. 
> Im bardziej kontrowersyjne opinie, wręcz prowokacyjne (Front mi sie podoba kurcze), tym lepsza dyskusja i tym więcej można się dowiedzieć.


nie takie intencje miałem pisząc "komu co do tego" - chodziło o nienarzucanie jakiś kierunków w konsumpcjoniźmie ogólnym a nie konkretne podpowiedzi, wskazówki - będące wynikiem jakiegoś doświadczenia - te są jak najbardziej porządane....pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

pamiętam jak usiłowałam sią tu gdzieś na tym forum zakotwiczyć....to było krótko po budowie, tak mnie rozpierało szczęście po wprowadzeniu sie do nowego domu, i tak bardzo moje wrażenia z budowy nie zgadzały sie z tym wszystkim, czego sie nasłuchałam (że męka, że długo, że drogo itp), że koniecznie chciałam się tym z kimś podzielić.
zanim zaczęłam pisać, przejrzałam dzienniki istniejące, komentarze....stwierdziłam, że to jakaś inna planeta, inny kraj, jacyś inni ludzie - nie znalazłam ani jednego małego domu z niskimi kosztami. nikt się takimi budowami nie chwali, bo nie ma czym - co tam, w 3 miesiące, cztery ściany, 200 tysięcy.... to nie dom, to jakiś kurnik. potem trochę się rozkręciło, ale takich budujących jest tu tylko kilka osób. więc widocznie jest to tylko jakaś nisza, coś w tym musi być. Po prostu takie tanie budowy są niepopularne - i nie ma sensu nikogo do nich przekonywać, po prosty trendy są inne.
Co nie zmienia faktu, że ta pobudowlana euforia nie opuszcza mnie już trzeci rok - im dłużej mieszkam, tym więcej zalet widzę. To tylko dla wiadomości tych, którzy podobne "kurniki" budują - najprawdopodobniej będziecie zadowoleni.

----------


## marynata

Oj czekaj Zielony Ogród rozkręci się rozkręci.
Niech no tylko uwolnią od przyszłego roku ceny gazu,prądu,dowalą nam kary za nademisję co2,samorządy już się szykują do katastrata.

----------


## Zielony ogród

eee, nie wierzę, może będzie mniej budów, ale "stylu" ludzie nie zmienią. Zaoszczędzą bardziej na tym, czego nie widać. Samochody i domy zostaną.

----------


## marynata

> eee, nie wierzę, może będzie mniej budów, ale "stylu" ludzie nie zmienią. Zaoszczędzą bardziej na tym, czego nie widać. Samochody i domy zostaną.


Uważam że będzie więcej budów nie mniej,bo ludzie będą uciekać z drogiego miasta(także bloków gdzie wartość mieszkania do opodatkowania i koszty utrzymania duże)na mocno wyludnione  podmiejskie tereny,gdzie czekaja  na nich z otwartymi rękami samorządy oferując lokalne zniżki i rózne udogodnienia.
Odważnych do budowania z rozmachem nie będzie dużo.

----------


## Xerses

> Uważam że będzie więcej budów nie mniej,bo ludzie będą uciekać z drogiego miasta(także bloków gdzie wartość mieszkania do opodatkowania i koszty utrzymania duże)na mocno wyludnione  podmiejskie tereny,gdzie czekaja  na nich z otwartymi rękami samorządy oferując lokalne zniżki i rózne udogodnienia.
> Odważnych do budowania z rozmachem nie będzie dużo.


Z tą euforią że na wsi jest tanie to tak nie do końca  :smile:  Lokalizacja ma swoje plusy - ale i minusy

----------


## marynata

> Z tą euforią że na wsi jest tanie to tak nie do końca  Lokalizacja ma swoje plusy - ale i minusy


To jest oczywiste.
Natomiast tak to przebiegało w innych krajach i trudno spodziewać się ,że u nas będzie inaczej.
Jesteśmy jednym z najmniej mobilnych życiowo narodów,praktycznie nie przemieszczamy się po kraju za pracą,budujemy wielopokoleniowe siedliska więc bardzo trudno nam sie przemieszczać i zmieniać swoje życie,mamy bardzo mało domów pod wynajem o niskim koszcie utrzymania,z powodów zamiłowania do takiego a nie innego budownictwa trudno sprzedać,trudno kupić.
Zobacz np skandynawskie domy,tam się ludzie nie zasiedlają na amen,praktycznie wszystkie w srodku wykończone są bardzo podobnie-zmieniasz miejsce zamieszkania,wyprowadzasz sie z jednego,wprowadzasz do drugiego i jakbyś u siebie był  :wink: 
Nie oceniam czy to dobrze czy zle,ale u nas z różnych względów zaczną się niedługo wieksze ruchy migracyjne i one wymuszą zmianę spojrzenia na budownictwo.

----------


## Zielony ogród

ciekawa jestem tej przyszłości, na zachodzie wynajmowanie domów to normalna rzecz - pewnie ze względu na podatek katastralny nie opłaca się posiadać.
nasza mentalność jest taka, że bezpieczniej czujemy się posiadając nieruchomości. Na świecie ludzie bezpiecznie czują sie posiadając środki na koncie - wtedy mogą zamieszkać gdziekolwiek (mobilność). 
może tak jest dlatego, że nie ma czego wynająć? albo mieszkanie w bloku, albo rezydencja za koszmarną cenę - nie ma nic pośrodku. nie ma prostych komforowych nowoczesnych i niedrogich domków do wynajęcia. Więc budujemy. A to, co budujemy, niestety najczęściej nie nadaje się do wynajęcia. Za wielkie, za drogie, zbyt zindywidualizowane.

----------


## marynata

Zawsze posiadanie się jakoś tam opłaca nawet przy katastralnym,ale tu raczej większą role ogrywa właśnie mobliność.Chociaż ludzie na zachodzie też już doświadczyli szybkiego wyludniania się pewnych rejonów,wiele domów jest wystawiana na sprzedaż za grosze.Całe miejscowości praktycznie.
Podobno u nas stosunek mieszkania we własności do wynajmowanych jest 80% do 20%,a w innych krajach odwrotnie  :ohmy: 
Ale też warunki finansowe są inne,stosunek ceny jaką trzeba zapłacić za wynajem do zarobków.Za dużo to kosztuje,czujemy że oddajemu komuś bardzo dużą część swoich dochodów,które warto zatrzymać dla siebie np pod postacią własnego "m" nawet skredytowanego.

Niedaleko mnie facet wybudował dwa duże domy pod wynajem,każdy po 180 metrów.na początku chciał 3600 pln za jeden,po kilkunastu miesiącach zjechał do 2900 i to chyba nie będzie koniec,bo stoja już około roku.Gdyby wybudował kamienicę z mieszkaniami,nawet kilka małych domków ala "slamsy",dawno już by pozbył się kłopotu.
Właściwie to on je zaczął budować z zamiarem sprzedaży z zarobkiem kiedy ceny szły w górę,ale w międzyczasie ceny nieruchomości zaczęły spadać.I ma teraz taki placek  :Confused:

----------


## Zielony ogród

mógł wybudować cztery domy po 90m - pewnie byłoby łatwiej je wynająć.
ja i tak podziwiam nasz naród, że tak dobrze sobie radzi z takimi pensjami.

----------


## Xerses

> mógł wybudować cztery domy po 90m - pewnie byłoby łatwiej je wynająć.
> ja i tak podziwiam nasz naród, że tak dobrze sobie radzi z takimi pensjami.


Pytanie jak długo? Bo był moment kiedy zaczęło sie troche lepiej dziać pod kątem zarobków a teraz już znowu jest padaka, brak podwyżek, kryzys i cholera wie co jeszcze......... Ktoś kiedys powiedział że dogonimy Niemców za 25 lat - to było jakieś 12 lat temu - w tej chwili się mówi że potrzeba conajmniej 40............ niby mamy rozwój, ominęła nas recesja - a jednak ciągle po dupie dostajemy i ten czas się wydłuża. Ciekawe dlaczego.

----------


## marynata

Radzimy sobie,ale my musimy w to włożyć kilka razy więcej wysiłku niz inne narody.Polacy zdaje się pracują najwiecej godzinowo w Europie.
Co z tego że ominęła nas(rząd) recesja,jak wzrost gospodarczy nie przekłada się automatycznie na poziom życia obywateli,dlatego obywatele państw o mniejszym wzroście mają często lepiej.

----------


## maro78

Normalnie jak czytam większość to mam strach pisać o swoich marzeniach   :big grin:

----------


## marynata

Pisz spokojnie,widzę w szklanej kuli  :big grin:  śliczny domek 70 metrów  :cool:

----------


## marynata

Tak się zastanawiam na ile w praktyce ma zastosowanie ta teoria(poruszane wcześniej) o dachu z dachówek na 200 lat,jak po nocnych opadach gradu na Mazurach,apelujący o dachówki powiedział,że ucierpiały głównie dachy "dachówkowe" właśnie  :Confused:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Nikt nie mówi o wytrzymywaniu 200 lat takich gradobić, tylko 200 lat normalnej eksploatacji. Czyli grad wielkości truskawek, a nie jabłek.

----------


## marynata

Tylko że coraz częściej u nas jakieś anomalie pogodowe.Sama wzięłam pokrycie droższe od dachówki,ale nie odporniejsze-aluminium z rolki i tak się zastanawiam czy nie lepiej było brać zwykłe panele na rąbek i 3 razy w tej cenie wymienić nie martwiąc się takimi ewentualnościami  :Confused:

----------


## cronin

Przy takich anomaliach pogodowych żadna dożywotnia gwarancja nie zadziała, a osobiście wolę wymienić dach za 20 tys. niż dwukrotnie droższy.

----------


## marynata

A tak że jeszcze zapytam,co z tym wszystkim co pod pokryciem dachowym czyli więzba,jakaś folia,papa,deski czy osb czy one dorównują trwałością pokryciu?

----------


## cronin

deski czy osb przy czymś takim mogły potrzaskać, więźba raczej nie, co najwyżej cały dach z wiatrem mógł ulecieć. W tym przypadku to chyba tylko betonowy stropodach dałby radę.

----------


## gkeb

Ciekawe jakby się w takiej sytuacji sprawił zielony dach.

----------


## cronin

zielony dach robisz na stropie betonowym, więc  nic raczej  by mu nie było, tylko że to raczej nie w budżecie do 300 tys.  :smile:

----------


## marynata

Napisałam godzinę temu tu posta i go wcięło  :Confused: 

Osb czy deski raczej nie popekają,dachówka jest układana w specyficzny sposób po prostu.Ale raczej chodzi mi o trwałość tego co pod pokryciem dachowym w perspektywie lat,bo co z tego że będę miała(ktoś będzie po mnie miał) dachówkę na 200 lat,jak po pięćdziesięciu trzeba będzie wymieniać to co pod nią?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Napisałam godzinę temu tu posta i go wcięło 
> 
> Osb czy deski raczej nie popekają,dachówka jest układana w specyficzny sposób po prostu.Ale raczej chodzi mi o trwałość tego co pod pokryciem dachowym w perspektywie lat,bo co z tego że będę miała(ktoś będzie po mnie miał) dachówkę na 200 lat,jak po pięćdziesięciu trzeba będzie wymieniać to co pod nią?


dobrze zaimpregnowana więźba dachowa z pełnym deskowaniem i mocną papą również wytrzyma 200lat, gdyż papa  jako element krycia wstępnego nie jest narażona na kontakt ze światłem, deszczem, gradem bo zasłania ją dachówka. Oczywiście bardzo ważna jest odpowiedniej wielkości dylatacja pomiędzy deską a ociepleniem żeby szybko odprowadzać ewentualny nadmiar wilgoci i zapobiec butwieniu drewna.

----------


## Xerses

> Tak się zastanawiam na ile w praktyce ma zastosowanie ta teoria(poruszane wcześniej) o dachu z dachówek na 200 lat,jak po nocnych opadach gradu na Mazurach,apelujący o dachówki powiedział,że ucierpiały głównie dachy "dachówkowe" właśnie


Podejrzewam że blacha też nie wyglądała za dobrze  :big grin:  :big grin:  Zakładanie 200 lat eksploatacji dachu....... wydaje się że ten dom tyle nie postoi z różnych innych powodów :smile:

----------


## minki

Dla przykładu. My budujemy w-49.12 z podwójnym garażem. Dom na papierze ma 139 mkw., ale w sumie powierzchnia wychodzi dużo większa ze względu na pomieszczenie nad garażem. 

Dom jest już przykryty blachodachówką, budowany z betonu komórkowego na klej, niedługo będą okna - plastikowe (7 600 zł). Mamy prawie całe ogrodzenie (ok. 120 mb), po bokach siatka, z przodu przęsła z kątownika + dwie bramy. Sami je robimy. Pozostałe rzeczy ekipy.

Do tej pory wydaliśmy 144 319 tys zł. nie licząc projektu i adaptacji. Będziemy sami robić ocieplenie elewacji i dachu. Reszta pewnie ekipy. Planuję wydać jeszcze maks 150 tys. Na dzień dzisiejszy decyzja jest taka, że góry nie wykańczamy.

----------


## zapcia68

Nasz pierwszy projekt też był z pracowni Jelenia Góra tylko  BW-03 , ale spasowaliśmy  i wybraliśmy  http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...346_opisogolny   z tym , że odbicie lustrzane i mamy nadzieję się zmieścić w tych 300.000 do zamieszkania  :smile:

----------


## Loxia

Witam, 
przeniosłam się tu z wątku o budowie za 200 tys  :smile: 
I mam pytanie. Przymierzamy się do zmiany lokum na większe bo się zrobiło mocno ciasno na naszych 56m. Badam nasze możliwości finansowe.
Czy takie domy
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z8.html
lub
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z91.html
realnie da się postawić za 300 tys w województwie mazowieckim w stanie do wprowadzenia się? Nasz jedyny wkład to praca koncepcyjna i bieganie za papierkami. Nie jesteśmy budowlańcami a mąż ma chore serce więc wszystkie prace obcymi rękami.
Nie chcę zaczynać załatwiania niczego dopóki nie będę pewna, że nas będzie stać na wybudowanie domu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Przymierzamy się do zmiany lokum na większe bo się zrobiło mocno ciasno na naszych 56m. Badam nasze możliwości finansowe.
> Czy takie domy
> realnie da się postawić za 300 tys w województwie mazowieckim w stanie do wprowadzenia się? Nasz jedyny wkład to praca koncepcyjna i bieganie za papierkami. Nie jesteśmy budowlańcami a mąż ma chore serce więc wszystkie prace obcymi rękami.
> Nie chcę zaczynać załatwiania niczego dopóki nie będę pewna, że nas będzie stać na wybudowanie domu.


Wg mnie bez najmniejszego problemu można zmieścić się w takich domach w 300tys.zł czyli jedynie słuszna decyzja-budować się  :wink: 
Żeby było taniej to zmieniłbym wiązary na tradycyjną więźbę i strop drewniany,budowa z silikatu 18cm,dobre ocieplenie i ogrzewanie prądem czyli oszczędność na kominie,miejscu i inwestycji w system grzewczy  :smile:

----------


## gorbag

> Żeby było taniej to zmieniłbym wiązary na tradycyjną więźbę i strop drewniany


Żeby był punt wyjścia do porównania, moje wiązary z transportem i montażem do z8 mają kosztować 13840 zł brutto.
Do kosztu zmiany trzeba doliczyć usługę konstruktora i przeliczenie nowej więźby. Ile weźmie konstruktor?
Miałem kalkulację od cieśli, który ewentualnie robiłby tą więźbę tradycyjnie i wycenił mi samo drewno na 8-9000 zł plus robota.
Zostaje jeszcze kwestia wyboru jakości drewna i wykonania, gwarantowanej przez producentów wiązarów, a różnej przy więźbach tradycyjnych. Nie widziałem na forum nikogo z problemami z jakością wiązarów. W takiej sytuacji wybrałem jednak wiązary.

----------


## Arturo72

> Żeby był punt wyjścia do porównania, moje wiązary z transportem i montażem do z8 mają kosztować 13840 zł brutto.
> Do kosztu zmiany trzeba doliczyć usługę konstruktora i przeliczenie nowej więźby. Ile weźmie konstruktor?


Ciężko tak porównywać,ja na dach 230m2 i strop drewniany 180m2 za więźbę i belki zapłaciłem 10tys.zł.
Robociznę miałem łącznie z położeniem dachówki 14tys.zł.Miałem jedną wycenę na wiązary na 28tys.zł  :smile:

----------


## gorbag

W przypadku mojego projektu to chyba standardowa cena. Miałem inną kalkulację na niecałe 2 tys, zł więcej, ale odległość była większa, więc zakładam, że to wynikało przede wszystkim z większych kosztów transportu.
Obie wyceny od partnerów Miteka.

----------


## Loxia

gorbag Twój dziennik mam w ulubionych i czekam na ciąg dalszy  :smile:

----------


## gorbag

> gorbag Twój dziennik mam w ulubionych i czekam na ciąg dalszy


Też mam w ulubionych i też czekam na ciąg dalszy  :smile: 
Jutro wracamy z wakacji i lada dzień startujemy z budową. Zaczyna się.
Wcześniej zaglądałem głównie do wątku dom do 200 tys. czy jest sens marzyć, ale ten też już przeglądam. Marzyć można, ale zrobiłem bardzo orientacyjną kalkulację i wyszło mi 260 tys. ze wszystkim oprócz działki - taras, chodniczki, okiennice, przyłącza, instalacje, wykończenia, kuchnia itd. Może uda się coś zaoszczędzić.

Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy uruchamiać dziennik na forum muratora. Może minidziennik się pojawi, a może będę dodawał wpisy w wątku nowym wątku o z8 (ze stopki).

----------


## Loxia

ciągle się zastanawiam czy Z8 czy Z91..

----------


## anetina

> ciągle się zastanawiam czy Z8 czy Z91..


z tych dwoch bym wziela z91 - ma spizarke? obok siebie lazienke i toalete
ubikacja nie jest przy kuchni samej  :smile:

----------


## Kasia242

> Żeby był punt wyjścia do porównania, moje wiązary z transportem i montażem do z8 mają kosztować 13840 zł brutto.
> Do kosztu zmiany trzeba doliczyć usługę konstruktora i przeliczenie nowej więźby. Ile weźmie konstruktor?
> Miałem kalkulację od cieśli, który ewentualnie robiłby tą więźbę tradycyjnie i wycenił mi samo drewno na 8-9000 zł plus robota.
> Zostaje jeszcze kwestia wyboru jakości drewna i wykonania, gwarantowanej przez producentów wiązarów, a różnej przy więźbach tradycyjnych. Nie widziałem na forum nikogo z problemami z jakością wiązarów. W takiej sytuacji wybrałem jednak wiązary.


U mnie na Z7 najtansze wiazary z transportem  dostałem za 17.700 zł ...dla porównania te same wiązary zrobione przez moich cieśli to koszt 7000 zł z materiałem lub więzba w odpowiadającym systemie za 6500 zł.Materiał to jakies 4.500 zł(4,7m3)...dlatego róznica jest kolosalna. Po rozmowie z naprawde fachowymi cieslami i moim kierbudem zgodnie oznajmili że jesli chodzi o sama wytrzymałośc konstrukcjii dachu jak i samej estetyki nie bedzie kompletnie żadnych róznic. Wiązary prefabrykowane to tylko lepiej wysezonowane drewno i prasa wbijająca płytki kolczaste...wg konstruktora,cieśli i kierbuda ,absolutnie bez znaczenia dla mojej konstrukcjii a...około 10.000 zl zaoszczedzone. Więc jak macie rozgarnietego ciesle to polecam takie rozwiązanie. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## mała kasia

Witam drogich forumowiczów :smile: 
To moja pierwsza wiadomość na forum muratora. Od kilku miesięcy regularnie przeglądam tematy o budowie domu, w końcu zebrałam się na odwagę i postanowiłam napisać. Otóż od dłuższego czasu zastanawiamy się z mężem nad budową domu. Cały czas przeglądamy projekty i nie ukrywam, że śledzimy blogi budowlane by zorientować się jak aktualnie wygląda sprawa kosztów budowy. Zależy nam na bardzo małym domu metraż ok.90-110m2. Dom miałby być z poddaszem użytkowym ponieważ bardzo zależy nam na całkowitym podpiwniczeniu. Gotowych projektów z podpiwniczeniem jest niewiele nam najbardziej przypadły do gustu te dwa projekty Ada plus i Adela z Studia Atrium
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...-Plus,534.html 
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...Adela,384.html
Projekty są prostymi domkami, bez żadnych bajerów z prostym dwuspadowym dachem. I teraz pytanie ile kosztowałaby mniej więcej budowa tych domków w stanie surowym zamkniętym, budowa raczej metodą gospodarczą. Na stronie biura projektowego jest zestawienie materiałów, niestety nie jestem w stanie zorientować się ile mniej więcej kosztowałyby same materiały budowlane do tych domów? Czy ktoś jest mi w stanie pomóc?
Pozdrawiam Kasia

----------


## klemensik77

trzeba marzyć :smile: 
http://www.maak.z10.mojabudowa.pl/

----------


## fakinek

Witajcie,
powoli przymierzam się do budowy domu, nie chcę pytać czy zmieszczę się w np 300k, bardziej interesuje mnie ile rzeczywiście kosztowałoby wybudowanie takiego oto domu:
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...-Plus,475.html
powierzchni użytkowej 115mkw, jednakże całkowitej 208mkw. Czy w takim razie jeżeli przyjmę koszty na poziomie ok 2000/1mkw całkowitej to się znacząco pomylę? Budowa raczej na zasadzie systemu gospodarczego, ale bez zbytniego zaangażowania osobistego w pracę, raczej z koordynację i logistykę. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że garaż, szczególnie 2stanowiskowy, to luksus za który się płaci, ale tak bym właśnie chciał, a dom to jakby nie patrzeć to również, a może przede wszystkim spełnianie marzeń.

Bardzo proszę o bardzo obiektywny koszt budowy takiego domu, uwzględniając właśnie jakieś ogrodzenie, kostki, etc, po prostu tak aby się wprowadzić do całkowicie gotowego domu i nie rozkładać budowy na x lat.

Dzięki wielkie

----------


## nini

> I teraz pytanie ile kosztowałaby mniej więcej budowa tych domków w stanie surowym zamkniętym, budowa raczej metodą gospodarczą.


Witam, my z mężem właśnie wybudowaliśmy dom o powierzchni użytkowej 109m2 + pełne podpiwniczenie (http://www.wybieramydom.pl/projekty_...zepiwnice.html). Nie liczyliśmy co prawda zbyt dokładnie wszystkich kosztów, ale teraz robi się wykończeniówka (łazienki, podłogi itp.), na zewnątrz mamy już schody, taras i opaskę (wszystko z kostki brukowej) i wydaliśmy w sumie niewiele ponad 300 tys. a na materiałach nie oszczędzaliśmy zbytnio.

----------


## bitter

> Ciężko tak porównywać,ja na dach 230m2 i strop drewniany 180m2 za więźbę i belki zapłaciłem 10tys.zł.
> Robociznę miałem łącznie z położeniem dachówki 14tys.zł.Miałem jedną wycenę na wiązary na 28tys.zł


Arturo Ty czy Ty zatrudniasz Ukraińców na tej budowie?  :wink: ))) 14 tys za wieźbę i dachówkę? U mnie cena za położenie dachu to 55zł/m2, mnie wyszło 10 tys a za robociznę za więźbę chcieli kolejne 10 tys. Belki 10 tys? Ja pod Szczecinem za więźbę musiałbym zapłacić 13 tys na mniejszy dom (sprawdzałem we wszystkich składach drewna). Przy takich cenach nie dziwne, że zmieścisz się w 250 tys  :wink:

----------


## mała kasia

Dziękuję bardzo za udzielenie ważnych informacji. Bardzo się martwiłam, że koszty piwnic strasznie wpłyną na podwyższenie kosztów budowy. Nam chodzi o to by w 200tys. zamknąć SSZ, a później powoli wykończać resztę domku. Kosztorys przeglądanych przeze mnie projektów domów z pełnym podpiwniczeniem i poddaszem użytkowych w granicach 95-110m2 powierzchni użytkowej z reguły przekraczają kwotę 400tys.

----------


## TOMI1975

> Witam, 
> przeniosłam się tu z wątku o budowie za 200 tys 
> I mam pytanie. Przymierzamy się do zmiany lokum na większe bo się zrobiło mocno ciasno na naszych 56m. Badam nasze możliwości finansowe.
> Czy takie domy
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z8.html
> lub
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z91.html
> realnie da się postawić za 300 tys w województwie mazowieckim w stanie do wprowadzenia się? Nasz jedyny wkład to praca koncepcyjna i bieganie za papierkami. Nie jesteśmy budowlańcami a mąż ma chore serce więc wszystkie prace obcymi rękami.
> Nie chcę zaczynać załatwiania niczego dopóki nie będę pewna, że nas będzie stać na wybudowanie domu.


Hej, myśle, że bez problemu zbudujesz taki domek za mniej niż 300 tys. Ja budując swój rękoma generalnego wykonawcy ( czas jest dla mnie kluczowy ) aż do stanu surowego z kompletnym dachem, a dalej już ekipami i własnymi siłami wydam ok. 340 tys. Przy czym wliczam w to już przyłącza, zbiornik szczelny, podjazd. Mój dom o pow. netto 136mkw jest z poddaszem użytkowym, bez garażu, ma prostą bryłę, dość duże okna, kominek, i w miarę przyzwoite materiały itp. Nie mam garażu. W wymienioną kwotę wliczam juz wykończenie, płytki, panele, biały montaż. Większosć prac mam już za sobą a te pozostałe mam już zakontraktowane i znam ich cenę, więc moje obliczenia są raczej ok. W Twoim przypadku wybrany przez Ciebie dom to ideał jeśli chodzi o tanie budowanie - czyli nieduża parterówka. Pozostaje pytanie o wybór działki, konieczność ciągnięcia mediów, warunki gruntowe - to może storpedować Twoje plany. Tak więc musisz ostrożnie wybrać działkę. Sam do jak najbardziej nadaje się do taniego budowania. Oczywiście wskazana wstrzemięźliwość jeżeli chodzi o wykończeniówkę   :smile:  
Aha buduję pod Warszawą.
pozdrawiam,

----------


## nini

> Dziękuję bardzo za udzielenie ważnych informacji. Bardzo się martwiłam, że koszty piwnic strasznie wpłyną na podwyższenie kosztów budowy. Nam chodzi o to by w 200tys. zamknąć SSZ, a później powoli wykończać resztę domku. Kosztorys przeglądanych przeze mnie projektów domów z pełnym podpiwniczeniem i poddaszem użytkowych w granicach 95-110m2 powierzchni użytkowej z reguły przekraczają kwotę 400tys.


Myślę, że przy tych projektach, o których pisałaś wcześniej, spokojnie możecie się zmieścić w 200tys. za SSZ. A wykończeniówka to wiadomo - wszystko zależy od przyjętego standardu.

----------


## NieJan

Czy dom typu Z115 kwalifikuje się do tego wątku? Domek prosty, na rzucie prostokąta, z małym dwuspadowym dachem, jednak ludzie na stronie z500 piszą o tym, że wybudowali go za 400-500tys -ciekaw jestem dlaczego?
Dom generalnie z zewnątrz szpetny jak stara szopa, ale wnętrze to dokładnie to, czego szukam no i przede wszystkim brak skosów.

----------


## Crazy

Mi się Z115 podoba, nawet bardzo. Zobacz sobie reportaż z realizacji Z115 w wersji pasywnej http://www.z500.pl/filmy-z-realizacji.html

----------


## NieJan

Reportaż widziałem, tylko że wygląda on po prostu na reklamówkę firmy multikomfort- na ich stronie można nawet na bieżąco śledzić rozkład tempertur w tym właśnie domu o którym jest reportaż.

----------


## splatch

Dostałem parę miesięcy temu wycenę*SSO dla Zacisze 2B, czyli projekt o który pytał autor wątku:
- ytong 40 cm, 24 cm na ściany, ścianki działowe, nadproża - 68 400 zł brutto
- Betony, bloczki, folia, drewno, stal, kruszywo i inne - 83 900 zł netto
- Robocizna 400 zł netto/m, powierzchnia wzięta pod uwagę przez wykonawcę*250 m^2, czyli 100 000 zł + VAT

Od innego wykonawcy, wycenę*robocizny dostałem na 78 800 zł robocizny, 182 500 zł materiał (ściany zew. 24 cm + styro, ceny netto).

Podpytuję teraz o ceny i są nieco niższe, zwłaszcza przy mniejszych "firmach".

----------


## kubaar

Bongiorno

Moze w tym temacie bede blizszy jezeli chodzi o moj potencjalny projekt. Chodzi o liv 3 g2 (rzut http://www.tooba.pl/i/p/33/veLUX3-ps_big.png), Mysle o "przytanieniu" projektu, nie wiem tylko na ile bedzie to realnie mozliwe. Stropu nie bedzie, okna w duzej mierze beda zmniejszone/wstawine fixy/, brak okien dachowych, nie wiem na ile mozna uproscic bryle by mialo to uzasadnienie ekonomiczne, dach prawdopodbonie w blachodachowce. Dzialka jest, budowa sys gospodarczym, instalacje troszke taniej niz srednia w regionie(tarnow), wykonczeniowka we wlasnym zakresie(procz plytek), elewacje tak samo. Ogrzewanie kotlownia ekogroszek i moze alternatywa gazowa+podlogowka na calej powierzchni(sam poloze). I zastanawiam sie czy mozna w ten sposob wejsc do tego domu za ok 350tys, pozostawiajac 2 pokoje z samym tynkiem i ogrzewaniem.

----------


## msdracula

Mała Kasia my mamy piwnicę pod całością i koszty wyszły nam niższe niż na stronie, no ale mieliśmy sporo robocizny własnej.

----------


## bąbelkowo

Witam serdecznie, jak inni forumowicze ja również mam pytanie dotyczące kosztów budowy. Bardzo spodobał mi się projekt Laredo z pracowni http://www.dompasja.pl/project/372/827/840 i tu ciągle nurtujące pytanie czy uda się przyciąć koszty. Działka jest oraz przyłącza budować będziemy systemem pół gospodarczym jak najwięcej chcemy robić sami,ale też nie przeciągając tego w nieskończoność. Jakie jest wasze zdanie na temat kosztów ?? Może wprowadzić jakieś zmiany w projekcie ? Jak zmniejszyć kosztorys ?
Jestem tutaj praktycznie nowa więc przepraszam za niedociągnięcia.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Ten dom to raczej za 600 000 PLN zbudujesz niż za te 400 podane na stronie.

----------


## msdracula

Kubaar nie wiem ,czy twój projekt można porównać do mojego, ale koszty na stronie podobne....nas SSZ wyniósł 160tyś, ale było w tym sporo pracy własnej. Czyli jeszcze min. 100tyś na resztę.

----------


## cronin

Kubaar, wg mnie bez szans, rozległa bryła, z załamaniami, duży dach, mnóstwo niewykorzystanej przestrzeni (pow. użytk. 130 m a pow. netto 350), pomyśl o ociepleniu tego strychu/dachu, jeśli nie robisz stropu (wysokie pomieszczenia?) to musisz ocieplić dach wełną. Jeśli strop drewniany i ocieplenie na stropie, to masz niewykorzystany duży strych. To nie jest projekt dla oszczędnych.

----------


## cronin

Bąbelkowo, bardzo ładny dom ale wg mnie podobnie jak Kubaar, dodatkowo na te podcienie , słupy pójdzie dużo betonu i zbrojenia, który musisz dobrze ocieplić.

----------


## bąbelkowo

Dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi , niestety nie są takie jakie chciałam usłyszeć no ale cóż może w końcu zacznę szukać czegoś innego, a nie wzdychać do niemożliwego. Sam już nie wiem co szukać chciała bym parterówkę z podwójnym garażem i w nowszym stylu.

----------


## pawko_

> Dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi , niestety nie są takie jakie chciałam usłyszeć no ale cóż może w końcu zacznę szukać czegoś innego, a nie wzdychać do niemożliwego. Sam już nie wiem co szukać chciała bym parterówkę z podwójnym garażem i w nowszym stylu.


http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z144,Part...-dwa-auta.html

----------


## bąbelkowo

o dziękuję za propozycję właśnie z tej samej pracowni wpadł mi w oko jeden projekcik  http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z94.html#...t-general-info w sumie brakuje w nim tylko 3 pokoju do pełni szczęścia. Czy udało by się tam wygospodarować 3 pokój chociaż 6m2 bardzo mi na nim zależy gdyż jest niezbędny ( gabinet).

----------


## kosadob

Witam.

Na dzień dzisiejszy jest zrobione:
Budowa w stanie surowym zamkniętym, czyli: ściany z Solbetu 25, dach - dachówka ceramiczna Roben, (membrana Tyvek Supro), okna PCV kolor dwustronny złoty dąb.
Wszystko rozliczone, koszt ok. 160.000 zł.
Umówiony elektryk, koszt całej elektryki ok. 12.000 zł, hydraulik umówiony, koszt całej hydrauliki + C.O. z kotłownią ok. 36.000 zł.
Tynki ok. 14.000, posadzki ok. 8.000 zł. ocieplenie poddasza z materiałami ok. 10.000 zł. Elewacja ok. 10.000 zł. Drzwi ok. 9.500 zł, brama do garażu wyceniona na 3.800 zł.
Razem: 263.300 zł + 3.000 za nieokreślone wydatki wyjdzie za stan developerski.
Dom o powierzchni użytkowej 204 m2, całkowitej z garażem w bryle i kotłowni ok. 300 m2, średnia stanu developerskiego ok. 887 zł za metr pow. całkowitej lub 1.305,00 zł za metr powierzchni uzytkowej,

----------


## beatrycza

można? jak widać można :smile: 
czytając forum mam wrażenie że większość wypowiadających się w temacie kosztów ma dwie lewe ręce.Nie jestem budowlańcem a potrafię położyć płytki,zrobić wykończeniówkę okien dachowych,położyć panele na podłodze-na razie tylko tyle,bo z innymi jeszcze zmierzyć się nie musiałam.
Gratuluję Darkowi,że zmieścił się w zakładanej kwocie,przy czym widzę na materiałach specjalnie nie oszczędzał.

----------


## pirawawa

Podam moje zestawienie stanu deweloperskiego z robocizną domu 244 m2 pow. całkowita po podłodze). Budowa wrzesień 2011 do teraz.
Dom z dachem kopertowym, 3 lukarny, poddasze użytkowe, garaż w bryle domu.

SSO (fundament szalowany, Ytoung, schody betonowe, 4 kominy, pełne deskowanie dachu, dachówka ceramiczna Piemont, 5 okien dachowych Velux, rynny stalowe Galeco) - 171 000 zł
Okna PCV złoty dąb ze szprosami - 14 250 zł
Brama garażowa Wisniowski z napędem, drzwi drewniane Wiatrak, drzwi stalowe KMT - 8 000 zł
Kanalizacja + woda - 4 100 zł
CO - 3 300 zł
Ogrzewanie podłogowe 90 m2 - 5 200 zł
Wylewki (styropian 4 i 10 cm.) - 8 800 zł
Tynki cementowo wapienne 750 m2 - 19 300 zł
Elektryka - 10 500 zł
Do zrobienia kotłownia, ocieplenie poddasza, podbitka, elewacja ok. 60 000 zł.
RAZEM ok. 304 450 zł.

Średnia pow. całkowitej -  ok. 1247 zł

Mam nadzieję że za kolejne 150 tys. wykończę pod klucz.

----------


## pirawawa

Minus zwrot podatku VAT 11 000 zł

----------


## kosadob

U mnie też pięć okien dachowych Velux GGL - 4 szt. oraz GGU - 1 szt. (łazienka), rynny stalowe w kolorze złotym Flamingo.
Do tego wyłaz dachowy także Velux.

FV poszły do rozliczenia, zobaczymy co się da odpisać.

----------


## Kasia & Krzysiek

> Myślę o takich projektach lub domach tej wielkości:
> 
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z124,komp...wuspadowy.html 
> 
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z35,Proje...m,garazem.html
> 
> Ogrzewanie najlepsze byłaby pompa cieplna, a jak nie da rady to olej lub groszek.


Spróbuj tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ighlight=z124l
Moim zdaniem jak się baaaardzo postarasz to się da... pompa to nie musi być 50 tyś (ja mam) ale nie zmieścisz się z nowoczesnym ogrzewaniem w kwocie 300kpln, poczytaj to co ci zapodałem, i weź średnią wagę z tego co podają ludzie buduowało chyba z 6-7 osób

----------


## Łukasz789

Podbijam temat , sprawa nie do końca dla mnie.Ale krótko i na temat potrzebny jak największy parterowy dom koszt budowy 300-350k. Znacie jakieś projekty?

----------


## kubaar

> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z144,Part...-dwa-auta.html


Czy ktos budował ten dom? Kosztorys ze strony to chyba w ksiezyca wziety, cos za tanio mi sie widzi.

----------


## bowess

Ten konkretnie nie, ale znam przykład budowy bardzo podobnego domu (kształt bryły, metraż, garaż na 2 auta) - realny kosztorys to przy założeniu, że nie będzie robocizny własnej, tylko same ekipy to przynajmniej 420 tysięcy. Oczywiście, jak inwestorzy mają nieco wyższe oczekiwania i droższe gusta, to bez trudu pół bańki pęknie. A kosztorys na stronie ma się rozumieć jest szacunkowy.

----------


## Łukasz789

Mnie tez ona szokuje bo jest strasznie przystępna , choć jak patrzę na ten strych to mnie serce boli....

----------


## kubaar

> Mnie tez ona szokuje bo jest strasznie przystępna , choć jak patrzę na ten strych to mnie serce boli....


Kurcze jak mam byc szczery to przegladam to forum od pol roku conajmniej  i ceny za niektore domy to sa kosmiczne,sam bede budowal za rok/dwa i chce jak najwiecej wiedzy posiasc przed budowa ale tutaj na forum to ceny sa bardzo wysokie w porownaniu do tego co mowia znajomi budujacy w okolicy(pod tarnowem). z drugiej strony wiem ze wyliczenia pracowni projektujacych to sa marzenia, i gdzie tu prawda?

----------


## Łukasz789

> Kurcze jak mam byc szczery to przegladam to forum od pol roku conajmniej  i ceny za niektore domy to sa kosmiczne,sam bede budowal za rok/dwa i chce jak najwiecej wiedzy posiasc przed budowa ale tutaj na forum to ceny sa bardzo wysokie w porownaniu do tego co mowia znajomi budujacy w okolicy(pod tarnowem). z drugiej strony wiem ze wyliczenia pracowni projektujacych to sa marzenia, i gdzie tu prawda?


Mam identyczny problem .Znajomi budowali i nawet nie zbliżyli się do cen za m2 podawanych tutaj. Z drugiej strony ktoś Tobie przyzna ze znajomych ,że wydał pól miliona czy milion na dom.

----------


## Kwitko

Przed budową, czytając forum też myślałam - kurcze skąd ludzie biorą takie ceny (wysokie) - teraz kończę budowę i już wiem skąd  :wink:

----------


## namira

Chyba zdecydowana większość osób zaczynających budowę myśli,że uda się wybudować im znacznie taniej niż innym,ale budowa domu to kosztowna inwestycja,trzeba mieć szczegółowy kosztorys i tego się trzymać.Mnie koszty budowy nie zaskoczyły,nie oszczędzałam na materiałach,można zaoszczędzić na wykończeniówce,ale jak już się wykańczaliśmy to też nie chcieliśmy kupowac najtańszych rzeczy,bo wiadomo,co tanio,to drogo i wymiana za trzy lata.Najwięcej można zaoszczędzić na robociżnie,jeżli ktoś ma czas i potrafi wiele rzeczy zrobić sam,to koszt budowy może być sporo niższy.

----------


## a.no

poprszę także o nieco krytycznych opinnni na temat kosztów  (lubelskie, czyli jakby nieco ponizej średniej krajowej jak sądze):
http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Nikko/
bez wykusza z chyba nieco tanszym garazem, najchetniej nieogrzewanym w wersji:
http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/G01/

Co prawda jeden z projektantow ocenil, że te zmiany to są za duze i proponuje projekt indywidulany ale moze  znajde kogoś do wprowadzenia takich zmian.

zakladam ze dom pasowalbym w zakresie kosztow do wątku, przynajmniej w wersji z ekonomicznym wykonczeniem, przy zalozeniu zaangazowania na etapie wykończeniowki.

----------


## kubaar

> Mam identyczny problem .Znajomi budowali i nawet nie zbliżyli się do cen za m2 podawanych tutaj. Z drugiej strony ktoś Tobie przyzna ze znajomych ,że wydał pól miliona czy milion na dom.


no tak Łukasz ale wiesz tez ze Twoi znajomi nie maja pol miliona ani tym bardziej miliona i to zastanawia!

----------


## kubaar

> Przed budową, czytając forum też myślałam - kurcze skąd ludzie biorą takie ceny (wysokie) - teraz kończę budowę i już wiem skąd


pochwalisz sie wnioskami?  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Niejednokrotnie zauważyłam, że bardzo ciężko rozmawia się z ludźmi o kwestiach finansowych. Wiadomo, że nie jest ani grzecznie wypytywać, ani zręcznie takie rozmowy prowadzić. Osobiście, gdy mam do czynienia z rozmówcami, o których wiem, że takie informacje są dla nich istotne, bo też myślą o budowie, to nie mam najmniejszego problemu, żeby konkretnie powiedzieć, ile kosztowała moja dachówka na tyle a tyle metrów, ile panele, ile kocioł, ile ogólnie poszło na budowę domu (ale tu zawsze z dokładnym wyszczególnieniem, co zrobiliśmy własnymi rękami i ile pomógł nam mój ojciec).
Jednak wokoło widzę inne tendencje. Ludzie zaniżają koszt budowy domu. Może nie chcą komentarzy typu "ciekawe skąd mieli tyle forsy?", "to ich na to stać?", "ale się szarpnęli". Albo też podają niepełne informacje. Znam takich inwestorów, którzy pytani teraz o koszt budowy podają kwotę kredytu 250k, a nie dodają, ile jeszcze poszło ich oszczędności i bieżącej forsy, że ich rodzice w ramach pomocy też zrobili parę dużych zakupów przy wykończeniówce, że sami robili dużo wykończeń, sami docieplali - kiedy budowali to po prostu mówili o tym, a teraz jakoś im te "detale" umykają. Z drugiej strony ludzie lubią się pochwalić, jakie to drogie mają różne bajery - hiszpańskie płytki w łazience, lampy, meble kuchenne. Mało kto powie, że płytki wybrał do 30 zł za metr, albo drzwi wewnętrzne za 99 złotych i sam je lakierował. Ja to przyznaję otwarcie i na forum spotkałam się z oceną wyrażoną wprost, że takie wykończenie domu, jak moje, to dziadostwo, więc pewnie w realu poza zasięgiem mojego słuchu też takie komentarze padają.  :smile: 

Jak znajomi rzucają kwotą, a są to w miarę bliscy znajomi, z którymi można szczerze pogadać, to bym poprosiła (normalnie, mówiąc, że też chcę budować i to dla mnie bardzo ważne) o sprecyzowanie - ile znajomi zrobili sami lub mieli coś zrobione bezpłatnie (teść murarz, kuzyn elektryk itp.), ile pieniędzy poszło przed rozpoczęciem budowy (papiery, geodeta), ile na przyłącza, kiedy przestali liczyć te pieniądze jako wydane na budowę - czy po osiągnięciu deweloperskiego, czy po pomalowaniu ścian.

Tak z ciekawości. Jakiego rzędu kwoty za metr podają znajomi? Przy okazji ciekawe też jak liczą metry.

----------


## bowess

*a.no* ciężko będzie. Żeby zejść do 300k to trzeba by włożyć trochę własnej robocizny też przed wykończeniówką. Dom jest prostej konstrukcji, ale dość spory. Nie bardzo rozumiem, jak to ma być z tym zmienionym garażem, gdzie wówczas kotłownia. 
Jak kiedyś czytałam dokładny opis, co to biuro projektowe liczy w kosztorysach, to wyszło, że szacunkowe koszty realizacji domu do stanu developerskiego, czyli tutaj 221 200 zł, to jest koszt samych materiałów. Czyli po pierwsze, część materiałów trzeba próbować zamienić na tańsze, po drugie dużo własnej robocizny, po trzecie bardzo tania wykończeniówka, po czwarte bajery typu szklane balustrady i drewno na elewacji to raczej od razu zamienić na tańsze i prostsze rozwiązania, albo będą czekać na lepsze czasy.

----------


## a.no

> *a.no* ciężko będzie. Żeby zejść do 300k to trzeba by włożyć trochę własnej robocizny też przed wykończeniówką. Dom jest prostej konstrukcji, ale dość spory. Nie bardzo rozumiem, jak to ma być z tym zmienionym garażem, gdzie wówczas kotłownia. 
> Jak kiedyś czytałam dokładny opis, co to biuro projektowe liczy w kosztorysach, to wyszło, że szacunkowe koszty realizacji domu do stanu developerskiego, czyli tutaj 221 200 zł, to jest koszt samych materiałów.


kiedyś kosztorys w projektach Lipińskich  był na kwote ok. 2x wiekszą, także na ten projekt...
Co do kotłowni na piec gazowy kondesacyjny to umiescilbym ja w "przejsciu z garażu". Choć podoba mi sie rozwiazanie z projektu Z102 (kotłownia za kominkiem) umieszczonym przy kuchni - jeden komin, ale pogarsza to rozkład pomieszczeń no i trudno o wygodne schody w innym miescu przy tak małym domu.

----------


## Łukasz789

Dom tutaj podany ma Powierzchnia netto: 	191,08 m2 no to biorąc przelicznik muratorowy :
191,08 *2500=477700zł Czyli pól miliona .

----------


## a.no

> Dom tutaj podany ma Powierzchnia netto: 	191,08 m2 no to biorąc przelicznik muratorowy :
> 191,08 *2500=477700zł Czyli pól miliona .


wiem, że projekt Nastka z archpipelagu o podobnej powierzchni i bardziej skomplikowanym ksztalcie da sie wybudować bez dużego udziału pracy własnej  znacznie poniżej 300k w lubelskim.

----------


## bowess

Za Nikko bym liczyła 146m2 powierzchni (bez podestów i tarasu). Wychodzi 365 tys. i przy założeniu, że to i owo inwestor zrobi przy wykończeniówce, ma atrakcyjne ceny robocizny w swojej okolicy i materiały będzie kupował rozważnie, to można za tą kwotę zamieszkać.

A ta Nastka dużo poniżej 300 to do jakiego stanu i ile lat temu? Uwierzę, że lokalne różnice cen pozwolą urwać nawet ze 30 tysięcy ze średniej, ale urwać grubo ponad 100 tysięcy i to podobnież bez dużego udziału własnej pracy - ktoś tu nie mówi wszystkiego. Z ciekawości próbowałam znaleźć na forum jakieś dane, ale budujący Nastkę zbyli ogólnikami pytanie o koszty.

----------


## a.no

Nastka zamieszkana w 2011, samodzielnie ocieplane poddasze i pewnie inne "drobne" prace nie wykonczony w 100%, brak cześci drzwi wewnetrzych itp. 
Ogrzewanie na gaz, grzejniki + kominek z DGP, wzglednie cieple okna.
Generalnie inwestor mial dobre ceny na prace budowlane, ale szczegolów nie znam, ale moge dopytać.

----------


## luky007

Uff - przeczytałem cały wątek - 27 stron bardzo ciekawej dyskusji... Ponieważ większość osób w tym wątku straszy  :smile:  - że jak już to parterówka i koniecznie dwuspadowa no i wogóle metraż to najlepiej ok. 100m, to ja napisze jak jest u mnie i że "da się".
Projekt: http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...cf0b160f6,1680 może nie jest to jakiś szczyt komplikacji, ale jest i lukarna, jest i dach czterospadowy, jest te 140 m powierzchni użytkowej.
Stan surowy zamknięty wyniósł: 146222 brutto złote licze to z zaokrągleniem do złotówki w excelu, dostane pewnie jeszcze jakiś zwrot VAT z skarbówki bo na wszystko są faktury. Drugie tyle planuje wydać wykończenie i zmieścić się w 300tys.
w tym narazie mam w SSZ:
-okna 3 szybowe Veka Alphaline z oknem u łukowym w lukarnie (w projekcie było prostokątne),
-ściana z maxa i steropian 15cm
-pełne deskowanie, membrana, dachówka Koramic L15 angoba szalch. 225m kwadratowych dachu
-wszelkie inne materiały raczej ze średniej półki (decydowała cena/jakość a nie cena).
Na drzewo wydałem tylko 6200 bo posiadałem swoje które oddałem do tartaku i je w cenie 3000 pocięęto na deski i krokwie,jętki, brakujące przekroje dokupiłem.

jednakże zrobiłem trochę sam i z pomocą rodziny (niebudowalnej): wykopałem, zazbroiłem i zalałem, zaizolowałem fundamenty, wykonałem chudziaka betonem B10 z gruszki, zaimpregnowałem drewno zanurzeniowo, wykonałem strych z desek, obsadziłem drzwi zewnętrzne (2), wykonałem opaske wokół domu i nabieżaco sprzątałem na budowie  :wink: . Nie mniej jednak znam osoby które robią jeszcze więcej same na budowie i da się jeszcze taniej (ja na przykład nie postawiłem ani jednej cegły - miałem firmę budowlaną od murarki, miałem osobną firmę od więźby, osobną od dachówki. Firmy brałem polecane przez znajomych - raczej te "droższe", ale nie trzeba ich było pilnować i byłem pewien ich wykonawstwa - nie żałuje, opłaciło się. Generalnie na budowie zamierzam i robię tylko to co jest proste i się na tym znam i planuje w 300 się wprowadzić. Pożyjemy zobaczymy  :smile:

----------


## arnii1

witam

chcialbym zaczac w tym roku stawianie swojego domku. mam dzialke w kwadracie 520m2. nie mam projektu, zastanawiam sie nad domem drewnianym bo chyba taniej niz murowany i cieplejszy i szybciej do postawienia bo nie mam czasu dopilnowywac zakupu materialow itd a poza tym zalezy mi na czasie. ktos moze mi cos doradzic polecic?? dom drewniany, szkieletowy, powierzchnia użytkowa  okolo 100m moze byc z poddaszem mieszkalnym. jakie koszty itd?? chcialbym sie zmiescic w 250tys do zamieszkania. przepychu w srodku nie szukam

----------


## kajmanxxl

jeżeli musisz wziąć firmę to będzie bardzo ciężko zmieścić się w tej kwocie, ja kończę obecnie szkieleciaka 109mpu w klasie pasywnej i koszty materiału oscylują w granicach 200tys robię to samemu więc za robociznę nie płacę i dlatego jest to możliwe w tak niskiej cenie

----------


## arnii1

tak chcialem zakupic projekt w jakiejs firmie i niech od razu stawiaja tez ten dom.
to mnie zasmuciles  :sad: 
a ty z jakiego projektu robisz dom i iod kogo?? sam stawiasz dom i mowisz ze same materialy prawie 200 tysi??

ale masakra, nie chce leciec w kredyty  :sad: 
a masz jakies rozeznanie co do firm stawiajacych te domy w naszym regionie?? ktos warty uwagi??

----------


## marchew

arnii1 - może zacznij od tego co możesz tam postawić. co mówi PnB lub WZ?

----------


## marchew

a potem lektura obowiązkowa:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ns-marzy%C4%87

murowany wcale nie musi być droższy od drewnianego

----------


## kajmanxxl

> tak chcialem zakupic projekt w jakiejs firmie i niech od razu stawiaja tez ten dom.
> to mnie zasmuciles 
> a ty z jakiego projektu robisz dom i iod kogo?? sam stawiasz dom i mowisz ze same materialy prawie 200 tysi??
> 
> ale masakra, nie chce leciec w kredyty 
> a masz jakies rozeznanie co do firm stawiajacych te domy w naszym regionie?? ktos warty uwagi??


projekt mam rysowany według moich wytycznych, projektanta nie polecam bo nie jest tego wart, firmy też żadnej godnej polecenia nie znam bo sam jestem firmą ale przecież sam siebie polecał nie będę bo to śmieszne, wróciłem z emigracji by postawić sobie fajny domek ale czym dłużej tu jestem to dochodzę do wniosku że nawet najlepszy pomysł polskie realia są w stanie zniszczyć

----------


## NieJan

Czy mogę prosić o pomoc- który  z poniższych domów będzie tańszy w budowie?
- z225 http://z500.pl/projekt/Z225,Kompakto...m-wnetrzu.html
- z38 http://z500.pl/projekt/Z38,Podluzny-...j-dzialce.html
- z34 (ścianka podniesiona o dwa pustaki i trzy sypialnie na górze) http://z500.pl/projekt/Z34,Projekt-d...ytkowaniu.html
- z12 http://z500.pl/projekt/Z12,Dom-z-dac...w-budowie.html
- dom w zielistkach http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...f6ce8e3,2678,k

Każdy z nich ma pewne wady i zalety. Każdy jest zgodny z moimi WZ. z12 i z34 wymagają sporych zmian, zielistki, 225 i 38 praktycznie wyłącznie adaptacji do działki. Budowa w 100% z kredytu, bo wszystko co miałem wydane na działkę pod warszawą (btw zazdroszczę ludziom z innych zakątków kraju, piszącym że kupili dziąłkę za 50 czy 80 tys...) Jako, że dziąłka nieduża, to  wymiary domu max 15x14 m, z tym że powierzchnia zabudowy max 95m2 więc długość i szegokość w zasadzie nieistotne.
z12 daje możliwość zamieszkania dołu i robienia góry po woli potem, ale czy to faktycznie wyjdzie taniej niż kredyt na całość w pozostałych domkach?
Tracę już siłę, a chciałbym wreszcie mieć za sobą wybór projektu...

----------


## cronin

Tak na szybko , ja bym zrobiła z38. Nie ma okien połaciowych, jest prawie piętrowy, czyli wygodne pokoje prawie bez skosów, tylko bez balkonika, chyba że jesteś gorącym zwolennikiem.
Coś mi się obiło o uszy że przy kredycie dom musi być odebrany, żeby bank coś tam przyklepał. Nie wiem bo ja bez kredytu, ale upewnij się, czy możesz nie wykańczać góry.

----------


## mtj

Witam

własnie postawiłem drewniany dom z bala 24 cm projektu firmy http://www.atstudioprojekt.com/index...katalog&f=at74. Jakieś 817 m powierzchni użytkowej. Wszystko (czyli nawet architekt, fundamenty, malowanie, ocieplanie poddasza itp) stan developerski kosztował mnie 300.000 zl. Ściany nie ocieplałem bo myślałem ze nie potrzeba, ale wykonawca był kiepski więć na łączeniach bali mam dziury i trzeba będzie od wewnatrz ocieplić.

Buduje także dom murowany ok 112 m powierzchni użytkowej. Koszt prakrycznie taki sam.

----------


## Tamdaramda

> ...Jakieś 817 m powierzchni użytkowej. Wszystko (czyli nawet architekt, fundamenty, malowanie, ocieplanie poddasza itp) stan developerski kosztował mnie 300.000 zl...


ile tej powierzchni?

----------


## NieJan

Czy da się wymienione wyżej przeze mnie domy postawić bez pracy własnej za 300tys. do stanu "deweloperskiego"?

----------


## Kwitko

W Wielkopolsce się da, nie wiem jak pod Warszawą ale myślę że też, oczywiście wszystko zależy od standardu wykończenia i użytych materiałów, bo równie dobrze może się nie dać  :wink:

----------


## NieJan

Dlatego nie pytam o "pod klucz"  :wink:

----------


## Einz

Witam.
 Dom ok 100mkw szkieletowy pod klucz za ok 250 tyś jest możliwy do wykonania. Wiem, bo sam nad tym myslałem i w ostatniej chwili postawiłem na murowany. Miałem wycenę domu 134 mkw podłóg(wiadomo, bryła na planie prostokąta) w stanie deweloperskim za 210 tyś i na wykończenie pod klucz ok. 60 tyś zł. Ty mówisz o trochę mniejszym, więc jest to realne. Jeżeli chcesz, to mogę Ci udostępnić do wglądu mój projekt "drewniaka" wraz z wyceną, bo ja zmieniłem i projekt i technologię.

----------


## arnii1

do usera MARCHEW:
....  co mówi PnB lub WZ? 
PnB - pozwolenie na budowe
WZ - warunki zabudowy

nie jestem alfa i omega budowlana jak rowniez skrotow z tego forum, dopiero startuje w temacie wiec prosze o zrozumienie i nie "deptanie" nowicjuszy

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
user  mtj - napiszesz cos wiecej o tych domkach  i kosztach?

-=-=-=--=-=-=-=-=-

user Einz  bede bardzo wdzieczny za jakakolwiek pomoc. wiecej info co to za dom iales robic, jaki projekti kto mial stawiac??
czemu zdecydowales sie na murowany w ostatecznym momencie?? daj gdzies projekt domku i wycene to sie zapoznam  :smile:

----------


## gosja

Na Podkarpaciu też się da raczej spokojnie. U nas dom w tym samym typie choć większy, wyniesie ok 320 tys. pod klucz z minimalnym wkładem pracy własnej. Przy pow. całkowitej 180m wychodzi nie całe 1800 zł/metr.  Trzeba mieć tylko dużo czasu i cierpliwości na poszukiwania dobrych ekip i materiałów.
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia!

----------


## MarcinK09

Witam,
arnii1 jeżeli nie masz czasu na dopilnowania budowy i szukania materiałów to niezależnie od technologii budowa wyjdzie Ci drogo. 
Dom szkieletowy stawiany przez firmę będzie Cię tyle samo kosztował co dom murowany - chociaż nie wiem dla czego  :ohmy: 
Za szkieletora  musisz przyjąć ok 2500 zł netto ale nie powierzchni użytkowej tylko powierzchni po podłogach wszystkich pomieszczeń. 
Chyba, że chcesz doznać olśnienia po załatwieniu wszystkich pozwoleń tak jak ja. Powierzchnia użytkowa według projektu 119 m2 ale po wnikliwej analizie i zliczeniu powierzchni podłóg ... o kur... 195 m2  :tongue:  
Jest jednak pozytywny aspekt tej sytuacji. Muszę się zmieścić w tej samej kasie. Swojego szkieletora buduję systemem półgospodarczym. Kasa nieduża jak za taki metraż ale budowa trwa niemal tyle co murowany.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Einz

Zdecydowałem się na murowany, bo w zasadzie za te same pieniądze  stawiam dom mniejszy o ok 15mkw tylko, że murowany.  Jedyny minus, to strata pieniędzy, bo najpierw kupiłem projekt drewniaka i przeszedłem całą procedurę, a finalnie zdecydowałem się na inny i trzeba było od nowa papierologię zaczynać. Postaram się znaleźć wycenę w formie elektronicznej i wyślę.

----------


## s_e_b_a_s_t_i_a_n

Budowa w szkielecie pod klucz za 2500zł/1m2 jest jak najbardziej możliwa.

Pozdrawiam
Sebastian
www.bastpol.com.pl

----------


## arnii1

w tamtym tygodniu przegladalem oferty firmy DomLux, teraz przegladam ibudhaus . ktos cos powie o tych firmach??

mysle ze moje zalozenie jest realne z firma ibudhous

----------


## GE***X

> jeżeli musisz wziąć firmę to będzie bardzo ciężko zmieścić się w tej kwocie, ja kończę obecnie szkieleciaka 109mpu w klasie pasywnej i koszty materiału oscylują w granicach 200tys robię to samemu więc za robociznę nie płacę i dlatego jest to możliwe w tak niskiej cenie


W technologi pasywnej do zamieszkania ? za 200k mało prawdopodobne ...

----------


## GE***X

> w tamtym tygodniu przegladalem oferty firmy DomLux, teraz przegladam ibudhaus . ktos cos powie o tych firmach??
> 
> mysle ze moje zalozenie jest realne z firma ibudhous


Poczytaj o ibuhhous na internecie !

----------


## GE***X

> Budowa w szkielecie pod klucz za 2500zł/1m2 jest jak najbardziej możliwa.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Sebastian
> www.bastpol.com.pl


Tak chyba domek z kart.

----------


## frank_gr

mozesz miec dom jeszcze taniej, ale trzeba miec w sobie mnostwo zapału i samo zaparcia. Mozna nawet zmiescic sie w 100tys przy stu metrach ale na tak droge jak ja to niewiele sie decyduje osob. A zeby poskladac taki dom nie trzeba wyklafikowanej ekipy, wystarczy jeden co ma pojecie o tym, i ze trzech do dzwigania.

----------


## frank_gr

w mojej okolicy jest kilka firm budujacych w drewnie. Pare chat postawili w okolicy nie słychac było zeby co spartaczyli.

Namiary:
http://www.domybartek.pl/index.php?pokaz=cennik
http://www.domydrewnianemarkiewicz.pl

----------


## Einz

> Poczytaj o ibuhhous na internecie !


Ale to strasznie drogo u nich wychodzi. Byłem u nich jak się nad drewniakiem zastanawiałem i finalnie za jakiegoś Beskida trochę ponad 100 mkw wyszło 250k plus VAT! I to nie w najbardziej "wypasionej wersji".

----------


## GE***X

> mozesz miec dom jeszcze taniej, ale trzeba miec w sobie mnostwo zapału i samo zaparcia. Mozna nawet zmiescic sie w 100tys przy stu metrach ale na tak droge jak ja to niewiele sie decyduje osob. A zeby poskladac taki dom nie trzeba wyklafikowanej ekipy, wystarczy jeden co ma pojecie o tym, i ze trzech do dzwigania.


No pewnie że można. Tylko zadaj sobie pytanie czy warto ? Zbudujesz za 100k a później będziesz płacić kosmiczne rachunki za ogrzewanie. Tak czy siak 100k pod klucz nawet 100m2 nie jest realne !

----------


## frank_gr

> No pewnie że można. Tylko zadaj sobie pytanie czy warto ? Zbudujesz za 100k a później będziesz płacić kosmiczne rachunki za ogrzewanie. Tak czy siak 100k pod klucz nawet 100m2 nie jest realne !


Ja p.......e. Przeciez to logiczne, ze dom bedzie docieplony odpowiednio - u mnie 18cm welny mineralnej isoroc z elewacja tradycyjna metoda bso.

----------


## Marcin i Agata

I my dołączamy do grona osób chcących wybudować domek za 300 tysięcy. Na razie mamy sso dom w rododendronach 6n. Mamy nadzieje że się uda skończyć budowę za 300tys.

----------


## podlasianka77

To i ja dołączę. Budujemy Dom w morelach. Koszt według kosztorysu to 304 400 zł.Chcemy wydać mniej, ale zobaczymy, czy się uda.

----------


## fotohobby

No to i ja się zgłoszę. Mam niewielki, stosunkowo prosty projekt, i budżet 310 tyś. 
Powinno się udać  :smile: 
EDIT: kibicuję moim przedmówcom, ale dla domów 170m2 to chyba macie przygotowany trochę większy, niż 300tyś budżet ?

----------


## podlasianka77

Dom w morelach to 138 m2 powierzchni użytkowej. Kosztorys Archonu to 50 tys. mniej niż my zakładamy.

----------


## fotohobby

Ale po podłogach ma 170 metrów. A koszt postawienia liczy się od powierzchni podłóg. Kosztorys to często pobożne życzenia biura. Tu przyjmujemy ok 2500zl za m2 powierzchni całkowitej.

----------


## bowess

Oj, oj - te "domy w ..." to przy założeniu, że do wszystkiego będą ekipy, to ja nie widzę za 300. Ceny minimalne robocizny z kosztorysów archonu to nie wiem, skąd są. Jeżeli nie zrobicie paru dużych prac we własnym zakresie, to nie ma co liczyć na takie wyniki. Aha - zawsze należy przeliczyć netto na brutto.
Ponieważ bryły nie są tak całkiem proste, dość dużo jest stolarki okiennej, to 2,5 tysiąca za m2 po podłodze byłoby bardzo dobrym wynikiem. Na dom w rododendronach 6N wychodzi 425, a na dom w morelach 400 tysięcy. Jeszcze pamiętajcie o tym, że to i tak poniżej średniej, w zasadzie pod klucz jako kwotę zazwyczaj bezpieczną przy systemie gospodarczym ale nie własnoręcznym, należałoby przyjąć 3 tysiące za metr.

----------


## pawelkokosz

Zgadzam się w 100% z przedmówcą...licząc pod klucz i korzystając z usług wszelakiej maści fachowców wychodzi około 3 tysiące za metr.
Amen  :smile:

----------


## podlasianka77

Widzę,że każdy liczy inaczej. Archon inaczej, banki inaczej, a wy jeszcze inaczej. Nie będę się sprzeczać. Forum podczytuję, znawców jest tutaj wielu. To fakt, że kilka rzeczy jesteśmy w stanie zrobić sami.Nie robimy żadnych luksusów, nawet podłogówki nie będzie.Okien mniej niż w projekcie.

----------


## pionan

Powiem na własnym przykładzie. Budowaliśmy dom według projektu WB-3303. Dom 120m2 po podłogach (102,5m2 użytkowej) + garaz 17m2. Wyszło na gotowo ok 250 tys. Oczywiście bez ziemi i bez ogrodzenia. Kilka rzeczy robionych we własnym zakresie.

----------


## podlasianka77

Też nie wliczam ogrodzenia, bo na razie jest.I nie mówię, że tak nie będzie. Jeszcze praktycznie nic nie zrobiliśmy, a poszło kilkanaście tys. Mamy majstra, który za postawienie chce 11 tys. bez dachu, więc myślę, że to nie jest dużo. Elektryka tylko materiał, bez robocizny, inne rzeczy do dogadania.

----------


## pawelkokosz

> Też nie wliczam ogrodzenia, bo na razie jest.I nie mówię, że tak nie będzie. Jeszcze praktycznie nic nie zrobiliśmy, a poszło kilkanaście tys. Mamy majstra, który za postawienie chce 11 tys. bez dachu, więc myślę, że to nie jest dużo. Elektryka tylko materiał, bez robocizny, inne rzeczy do dogadania.


Ja tylko mówię jak mi wyszło, nic więcej. Nie mam zdolności manualnych i elektryki sam nie położę. Kafli również, dlatego brałem same znajome i sprawdzone ekipy. Policzcie dodatkowo do tego meble ( nie wszędzie oczywiście - ale parę nowych fantów musiałem dokupić pomimo tego, że przeprowadzałem się z domu do drugiego domu ), plus parę złotych extra ( bo ZAWSZE coś jeszcze wyjdzie w międzyczasie )....i tak mi wyszło, ni mniej ni więcej.
Jeśli komuś wychodzi mniej - chwała mu za to. Naprawdę....Wielki szacun.

----------


## bowess

Jak zaczęłam się interesować cenami elementów do instalacji CO, to okazało się, że podłogówka to żaden luksus.  :smile:  Zobacz ceny klasycznych grzejników.

pionan - Twój dom jednak jest prostszy konstrukcyjnie niż "morele".

----------


## podlasianka77

Ja to wszystko rozumiem. Nie wiem, ile wydam. Napisałam tę kwotę, nie po to, żeby wdawać się w nic nie wnoszące dyskusje, tylko dlatego, że taką wycenę zrobił nam bank. A skoro temat brzmi marzyć każdy może... więc ja też marzę, że tyle mi wystarczy.

----------


## fotohobby

Podchodzenie do budowy na zasadzie "nie wiem, ile wydam" jest trochę niebezpieczne. 
Bo co, jeśli wszystkie transze zostaną wykorzystane, dom zostanie nawet oddany do użytkowana, ale na jego wykończenie i "kosmetykę" nadal trzeba będzie wydać kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąt tysięcy, prze jednoczesnym spłacaniu rat ?

----------


## podlasianka77

Spokojnie, nie chodziło mi o to, ile wydam, tylko o to ile wydam ponad to, co jest założone. Że raty trzeba spłacać to ja wiem, ale są jeszcze jakieś dodatkowe pieniądze. A jeśli zabraknie na ścianie koloru, to będzie biały. Tu gdzie mieszkamy nie ma możliwości odłożenia większej kwoty pieniędzy, ale coś tam odkładamy. Teraz będziemy kopać studnię i zakładać prąd budowlany. Działka jest ogrodzona, kawałkiem zagospodarowana.Na pewno nie będzie lekko, ale gorzej niż jest tutaj na pewno nie będzie.

----------


## Łukasz80

> Podchodzenie do budowy na zasadzie "nie wiem, ile wydam" jest trochę niebezpieczne. 
> Bo co, jeśli wszystkie transze zostaną wykorzystane, dom zostanie nawet oddany do użytkowana, ale na jego wykończenie i "kosmetykę" nadal trzeba będzie wydać kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąt tysięcy, prze jednoczesnym spłacaniu rat ?


ale umeblowanie i kosmetyka dotyczy każdego domu - tego co koszt budowy był za 300tyś i tego za 500tyś

----------


## fotohobby

Tak, tylko, ze w przypadku mniejszych projektów  meblowanie i kosmetyka też mniej kosztują.

Mój pogląd na budowanie domu jest najwyraźniej inny - wole odmówić sobie kilkudziesięciu metrów kw, ale zadbac o energooszczędność i nie być skazanym na najtańszych wykonawców i materiały.
Tym wszystkim, którzy budują "na styk" dopinguję i życzę jak najmniej finansowych stresów.

----------


## podlasianka77

Wiecie, gdybym miała tylko męża, to pewnie szukałabym jeszcze mniejszego projektu, taki z 70 m2. Niestety tak nie jest, jest nas troszkę więcej. To po raz. A po dwa. Ostatnio spotkałam się z koleżanką,która robiła projekt na zamówienie. Dół - użytkowa 112, zabudowy 170, góra - użytkowa ok.140.Dach 4-spadowy, okien dachowych chyba  z 8. Ma zamiar budować bez kredytu, z niewielkich dwóch pensji (ok. 4 tys. miesięcznie) - dwoje dzieci. Mój dom przy jej to maleńki kurniczek, który wszedłby w środek. I tak czytając Wasze wypowiedzi, jaka kwota jest jej potrzebna na wybudowanie domu, patrząc na samą powierzchnię i ile lat będzie go budować.

----------


## fotohobby

Moi rodzice budowali 8lat, odmawiając sobie jakichkolwiek luksusów, nawet tych szczątkowo dostępnych w PRL.
Tak więc można.
A czasem trzeba budowę sprzedać.

----------


## podlasianka77

Ot właśnie.
Myślę, że na podsumowanie przyjdzie czas za kilkanaście miesięcy. Wtedy będzie wiadomo, czy nasze marzenia okazały się bez szans na spełnienie, czy zmieściliśmy się w podanej kwocie.

----------


## bowess

Moim zdaniem do wyceny banku trzeba będzie dołożyć albo sporo pracy rąk własnych, albo nieco zaskórniaków. Życzę, żeby udało się uzyskać domek do zamieszkania.
Koleżankę masz totalnie nieorientującą się ani w kosztach budowy, ani w kosztach utrzymania takiego pałacu. Czy ona potrafi jakoś uargumentować wybór takiego projektu? A może wygrała w Lotto i po prostu może.  :smile: 

p.s. Mój dom, przy morelach, to jeszcze mniejszy kurniczek.

----------


## Marcin i Agata

Ja nadal jestem zdania, że uda się zrealizować nasz cel za 300 tysięcy. Na kosztorys archonu patrze z przymrużeniem oka. Obecnie stan sso domu w rododendronach 6n osiągnąłem za 107 tys. Stolarkę okienna mam wycenioną z montażem na 13 tys. plus brama z napędem za 4 tys.i drzwi frontowe to kolejne  2.5tysiaca.  Wiem, że wykończenie to inna bajka, ale jeśli ktoś ma czas, umiejętności negocjacji cen w hurtowniach to jest bliższy osiągnięcia założonego celu.

----------


## colim

arturo sorki mam pytanko

----------


## fotohobby

> arturo sorki mam pytanko


 :smile: 

To znajdź jego post, kliknij w jego nick i mu podeślij prywatną wiadomość

----------


## kominiarz

> Ja nadal jestem zdania, że uda się zrealizować nasz cel za 300 tysięcy. Na kosztorys archonu patrze z przymrużeniem oka. Obecnie stan sso domu w rododendronach 6n osiągnąłem za 107 tys. Stolarkę okienna mam wycenioną z montażem na 13 tys. plus brama z napędem za 4 tys.i drzwi frontowe to kolejne  2.5tysiaca.  Wiem, że wykończenie to inna bajka, ale jeśli ktoś ma czas, umiejętności negocjacji cen w hurtowniach to jest bliższy osiągnięcia założonego celu.


Spokojnie ! 
W takiej cenie można postawić większość standardowych domów, i zamieszkać. 
Trzeba tylko troszeczkę samemu popracować. 

Można też na same gniazdka elektryczne wydać 250 tyś, kominek lekko sto , kafelki w łazience za 2 tysie za metr i po wydaniu z dwóch baniek mieć stan surowy zamknięty – niewykończony.

----------


## escone

Podstawowo wykończony dom szkieletowy o pow. 100m2 za 250 000zł jest jak najbardziej do zrobienia

----------


## masiunia

Witam, to moje pierwsze słowa na forum, więc proszę o wyrozumiałość. Proszę o poradę. Mam działkę (ok. 1800m, uzbrojona, wjazd od południa), w kredycie (rata około 1000zł, jeszcze 10 lat), a za około 2 lat chciałabym się budować. Za te dwa lata powinnam mieć gotówki około 80 tys. i mieszkanie do sprzedania warte około 270 tys. co daje ok. 350 tys. plus własna działka. Czy jest możliwe wybudowanie pod klucz domu Sosenka II wariant B (z extradomu)? Moja robocizna w małym stopniu, materiały średniej klasy, budowlaniec chce 55 tys. za robociznę do SSZ (dach i orynnowanie też zrobi). Na początek nie muszę mieć podjazdu ani tarasu, ogrodzenie w miarę jest. Dodaję, że nie jestem marzycielką, i racjonalnie podchodzę do tematu.

----------


## fotohobby

Powinno się udać, choć biorąc pod uwagę, ze ten dom ma 160m2.... to jednak wizyta w banku może okazać się nieodzowna.
 cena za SSO wydaje się dość wygórowana. Myślę, że można powalczyć o jakieś 5tyś

----------


## cronin

*Masiunia*  ten dwustanowiskowy garaż w bryle mocno podniesie Ci koszty. Ale najważniejsze, skoro masz się budować za 2 lata, to nie licz teraz, sytuacja jest tak niestabilna, że ceny robocizny, materiałów, mieszkań (bo przecież musisz sprzedać) za 2 lata mogą sporo różnić się od dzisiejszych. No i za 2 lata mogą Ci się podobać już zupełnie inne domy, gust i potrzeby się zmieniają - przerobiłam to.

----------


## 12michal

Witam.
Zerknijcie na ten projekt:
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...makowej-4.html
Jak oceniacie jego koszty budowy ? Na gotowo
Zmniejszam garaż z 2 na 1,5 stanowiskowy, będzie miał ok 27 m2, kotłownia też się trochę zmniejszy. Rezygnuje z kominka w salonie oraz drugiej łazienki, całe wykończenie w środku zrobię we własnym zakresie. Ściany BK, dach blachodachówka, strop drewniany.

----------


## bowess

Na gotowo to myślę, że do 350 może się udać. Może być bliżej 300, ale to zależy od którego momentu własna robocizna, konkretnych materiałów i rozwiązań, no i też jak stoją lokalne koszty robocizny.

----------


## Beata&Slawek

> Witam, to moje pierwsze słowa na forum, więc proszę o wyrozumiałość. Proszę o poradę. Mam działkę (ok. 1800m, uzbrojona, wjazd od południa), w kredycie (rata około 1000zł, jeszcze 10 lat), a za około 2 lat chciałabym się budować. Za te dwa lata powinnam mieć gotówki około 80 tys. i mieszkanie do sprzedania warte około 270 tys. co daje ok. 350 tys. plus własna działka. Czy jest możliwe wybudowanie pod klucz domu Sosenka II wariant B (z extradomu)? Moja robocizna w małym stopniu, materiały średniej klasy, budowlaniec chce 55 tys. za robociznę do SSZ (dach i orynnowanie też zrobi). Na początek nie muszę mieć podjazdu ani tarasu, ogrodzenie w miarę jest. Dodaję, że nie jestem marzycielką, i racjonalnie podchodzę do tematu.


Rozejrzyj się bardziej za budowlańcami, budownictwo mieszkaniowe stoi ceny 55 tys to było w roku 2007 my zaczeliśmy blisko 3 lata temu, kontrakt podpisywaliśmy zimą 2008 kiedy tylko kryzys się zaczął, płaciliśmy 32 tys. Potem trochę strach minął i ceny wzrosły ale teraz to juz nie strach ale fakty, roboty brak firmy muszą teraz biegać za klientem, w piątek miałem na budowie wizytę dobrej firmy od wykończeniówki, zadzwoniłem do faceta i za dwa dni był u mnie wyobrażasz sobie coś takiego 2007-2008? Myślę, że na chwilę obecną stan SSO to około 35-40 tys.

----------


## 12michal

bowess - podobnie liczyłem. Ja myślę, że w 300 tys uda mi się zamknąć na gotowo.

----------


## masiunia

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. Faktycznie 2 lata w budownictwie to epoka..., a dobrą ekipę i za mniejsze pieniądze przez ten czas też jest szansa znaleźć.

----------


## Kwitko

12michal nie uda się  :no:

----------


## 12michal

> 12michal nie uda się


Może tak być jak mówisz, nie przeczę.
A jakieś konkrety ? Dlaczego tak uważasz ?

----------


## bowess

Żeby zamknąć w 300k dom tej wielkości i kształtu, musisz liczyć się z koniecznością włożenia własnej robocizny również przed osiągnięciem deweloperskiego albo wykończeniem "budżetowym", ewentualnie zamieszkaniem z listą rzeczy do dokończenia (np. garażem w stanie surowym, bez wykończenia elewacji itp.). Chcesz wydać około 2k na m2, a to już wymaga pewnej "gimnastyki" budżetowo-projektowej. Zmiany potaniające (rezygnacja z kominka, jedna łazienka, lekki strop) to dobry kierunek. Blachodachówka - nie wiem, na takim dachu będzie dużo odpadów. Jeżeli pod blachę będzie też oszczędność na więźbie, to tak.

----------


## Kwitko

12michal bo musiał byś zejść z ceny metra poniżej 1500 zł, jest to możliwe tylko wtedy gdy WSZYSTKO zrobisz sam i zastosujesz naprawdę tanie materiały.

----------


## 12michal

Myślałem bardziej o cenie max 2000 / m2
Po wprowadzeniu moich zmian (zmniejszeniem garażu i kotłowni) całkowita powierzchnia użytkowa to 160 m2
160 x nawet 2 tys / m2 = 320 tys

A tak w ogóle to cenę za m2 liczy się od powierzchni użytkowej czy całkowitej czy jeszcze inaczej ?

----------


## Kwitko

Od całkowitej  :sad:

----------


## NieJan

Licz podłogi a nie użytkową. Do użytkowej nie liczysz pom. gosp., skosów itp, a i tak musisz tam zrobić wylewki, tynki itd.

----------


## 12michal

Po podłogach z garażem i kotłownią wychodzi ok 160 m2
Ale "całkowita" to chyba jeszcze coś innego, bo na stronie biura podają 211,51 m2 pow. całkowitej.

Od czego więc liczyć ? rozsądek podpowiada, że po podłogach, bo po liczeniu całkowitej wychodzi kosmiczna kwota.

----------


## DJMazi

Witam projekt : http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m22b1f7488fb4b
Co myślicie gra warta świeczki.
Koszt ekipy to 60 tys robocizna z dachem.
Jeśli ktoś ma ochotę wkręcić się w temat zapraszam :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C5%BCurawkach

Działka jest
Elektryka blisko
Woda Blisko
Kanalizacja Blisko

Plan budowy :
Fundamenty całość - Firma
SSO - Firma
SSZ - Firma
Elektryka - Znajomy dobry elektryk
Hydraulika - Znajomy dobry hydraulik + podłogówka na dole i poddasze grzejniki.
Chcę dogadać się z firmą abym mógł pomagać w budowie aby odliczył mi to pużniej szef od rachunku.
Tynki w domu wujek dobry w tym fachu.
Ile będę mógł w domu już jak będzie stał zrobię sam.



Propozycja firmy nr 1 :




> Wykonanie ław fundamętowych czyli przygotowanie podsypki (chudy beton) wykonanie zbrojenia ułożenie ,wylanie betonu cena 3tyś
> ściany fundamętowe wymurowanie wraz z izolacją pionową i poziomą czas wykonania fundamętów to 6dni roboczych jeżeli dopisze pogoda cena 6tyś.
> Ściany parteru (polecam ytong 36,5 energo nie ma potrzeby dociplenia ) 
> cena wykonania ścian parteru wraz ze stropem i sciankami działowymi 9tys
> sciany nad stropem czyli ściany kolankowe,szczyty, kominy na gotowo 6tys
> 
> 24 TYS
> 
> jeżeli chodzi o dach to ceny są rózne konstrukcja dachowa 40zł M2
> pokrycie dachowe błacho-dachówka 30złm2 dachówkaceramiczna lub betonowa 40 do 45złza m

----------


## Pmarian

> Po podłogach z garażem i kotłownią wychodzi ok 160 m2
> Ale "całkowita" to chyba jeszcze coś innego, bo na stronie biura podają 211,51 m2 pow. całkowitej.
> 
> Od czego więc liczyć ? rozsądek podpowiada, że po podłogach, bo po liczeniu całkowitej wychodzi kosmiczna kwota.


Najlepiej liczyć po podłogach, najbardziej miarodajne

----------


## bowess

Na stronach biur "całkowita" to zazwyczaj z tarasami, podestami i schodami na nie, balkonami.

----------


## CodeSnipper

arni - ja też chcę postawić mały dom 110 metrów - zastanów się czy jesteś w stanie zrobić coś samodzielnie, mi za samo wybudowanie szkieletu firmy zaśpiewały od 55 do 70 tys z materiałem, do tego trzeba doliczyc resztę. Ja buduję maksymalnie samodzielnie z firmami tylko w kilku punktach i mam zamiar wejść za 200 tys.

----------


## מרכבה

> u mnie 18cm welny mineralnej isoroc z elewacja tradycyjna metoda bso.


to teraz sobie zrób porządną paroizolację bo te 18 cm wcale imponujące nie są.
http://kasperpolska.pl/galleries/bud...dnorodzinne-pl
http://www.wolfsystem.pl/Plytki-kolczaste/Konstrukcje

----------


## GE***X

> Ja p.......e. Przeciez to logiczne, ze dom bedzie docieplony odpowiednio - u mnie 18cm welny mineralnej isoroc z elewacja tradycyjna metoda bso.


No to nie p......l i pomyśl logicznie, pomyśl realnie ! :bash:  sam sobie odp. na pytanie ! pod klucz nie masz szansz ,,, deweloperski jak najbardziej w Kanadyjczyku.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja zrozumiałem, że to 18 to będzie dodatkowo oprócz 15 w konstrukcji. Źle zrozumiałem?

----------


## kombi

witam
ja zaczynałem budowe drewniaka w 2005 
drewniak DL ZŁOCISTY z oferty muratora ,budowa systemem gospodarczym  trwała 3 lata 
nie licząc ziemi [a mam 2500 metrów kw.] kosztowało mnie to od  A do Z [do zamieszkania ]
cos w okolicach 200 tys  zł 
Wiec idzie coś takiego zbudowac [oczywiście kosztem paru wyrzeczen] SAMEMU ale idzie 
jakby cos to słuzę radami tu na forum lub tel 607206 625 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Gryl

arnii1


Nie wiem czy jeszcze udzielasz się w tym temacie. 
Ja skontaktowałem się z tą firmą:

http://www.arbol.pl/

Narazie wstępny kontakt oraz wycena, na wiosnę dopiero kupuję działkę. Sprawdź cennik ich domów, wtedy będziesz wiedział. 
Ja podesłałem swój plan, odręczny szkic plus opis, żeby się dowiedzieć "ile to będzie kosztowało mniej więcej". Po trzech dniach 
dostałem maila z dokłatną, szczegółową wyceną na 10 stron. Dom parterowy, 100m, w stanie surowym wyceniono mi to na 72K brutto. 
Ale chcę stan sturowy - ściany bez regipsów, sufit, dach bez pokrycia itd. Do zrobienia instalacje, regipsy w środku, podłogi, dach oraz dodatkowo 
styropian na elewacje. Oni oferują całość, ale ja po prostu zrobię to taniej sam, a więc kwota jest atrakcyjna. 
No i czas wykonania. Elementy składają ci w fabryce i montują u ciebie. W przypadku mojego projektu, okrojonego, montaż będzie trwał 
zaledwie 2 dni. Samo to jest dużą oszczędnością. Po dwóch dniach masz domek do wykończenia, z oknami i drzwiami. Zamykasz na klucz i spokojnie wykańczasz sam korzystając z zaprzyjaźnionej firmy lokalnej  :wink: 
Najlepiej skontaktuj się z nimi, dostaniesz wycenę, doradzą ci też w sprawie architekta itd.

PS. Dla porównania to jest projekt który im przesłałem do wyceny:

http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...Amber,820.html

z tym że ja sobie naszkicowałem inny układ w środku, ale tylko trochę zmieniony. Okna, drzwi, wszystko na swoim miejscu.

----------


## Amberus

Istnieje możliwość zmieszczenia się z domem takiej wielkości w cenie poniżej nawet 200 tys. zł. W dużej mierze na cenę ma wpływ prostota projektu. Czym prostszy tym tańszy.  Znam firmę która stawia szkielet w wersji modułowej do nawet stanu pod klucz, tańszą niż tu oferowane ceny.

----------


## Gryl

Amberus
Jak znasz taką firmę to dawaj namiar, trzeba się wymieniać takimi informacjami  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

> Ja p.......e. Przeciez to logiczne, ze dom bedzie docieplony odpowiednio - u mnie 18cm welny mineralnej isoroc z elewacja tradycyjna metoda bso.


  :jaw drop:  18cm to jest nic...
Najtaniej jest jak się > 90% robót zrobi sam ...
Wolę to niż tłumaczyć bubkom co to jest budynek pasywny.

----------


## GE***X

> Amberus
> Jak znasz taką firmę to dawaj namiar, trzeba się wymieniać takimi informacjami



Polecam obejrzeć dokument nakręcony przez UWAGĘ na temat właśnie takich firm !

----------


## Gryl

Jakich firm, przecież nawet nie wiesz o jakiej firmie kolega pisze.

----------


## dabc*

Witam  Szkielet 100m2 za 250tyś  jak najbardziej   Stokrotka2 wyszła poniżej 300tyś z pompami ciepła

----------


## kajmanxxl

jeżeli postawicie systemem gospodarczym to zmieścicie się w 200k ale w firmy które za tyle stawiają to niewierze bardzo uważajcie bo albo jakość będzie tragiczna albo firma zwieje nie kończąc,  nie zapominajcie też do kosztów wliczyć narzędzi by stawiać samemu trzeba mieć kilka dobrych i niestety drogich sprzętów

----------


## Gryl

kajmanxxl
Zobacz na link w moim poście wyżej, domy budowane modułowo a nie bezpośrednio na działce są o wiele tańsze. W tym tkwi oszczędność.

----------


## gtomasz

Witam,
ja znalazłem niedużą firmę na Lubelszczyźnie. Robią domy w starym ciesielskim stylu. Bale są łączone w ten sposób że nie ma możliwości nieszczelności również na rogach. Nie walą budów maszynowo, przykładają się do tego co robią. Kilka ich budów można obejrzeć na roztoczu. Mogę ich polecić z czystym sumieniem. No i co najważniejsze są niedrodzy. 
www.extra-domy.pl

----------


## CodeSnipper

Tak. Dwa posty i oba dziwnym trafem na temat tej firmy.

----------


## GE***X

> Tak. Dwa posty i oba dziwnym trafem na temat tej firmy.


No i dziwnym trafem są z tej samej miejscowości ... 

hehe firma Tomasz a nic uzytkwonika gtomasz  :smile:   :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

Dobrych firm nie trzeba reklamować samemu. Reklamują tylko desperaci !

----------


## Gryl

Reklamować trzeba, ale marketing szeptany jak sama nazwa sugeruje polega na niepostrzeżonym przemycaniu reklamy w treści, a nie wyskakiwaniem w przebraniu inwestora ale z logo naklejonym na czole  :big grin: 
Schodzimy z tematu, nie rozstrząsajmy bo się zrobi offtop.

----------


## מרכבה

> Robią domy w starym ciesielskim stylu. Bale są łączone w ten sposób że nie ma możliwości nieszczelności również na rogach.


 :jaw drop:  oj cuda na patyku ... Folia Über ales  :big tongue: 
Po za tym budowanie takich prymitywnych chat mija się z celem .
Gdy można zrobić taki dom bez straty na wyglądzie domu z bala tylko trzeba wiedzieć jak.

----------


## anita_d

Wy chyba chcecie wziąć drewno z tartaku i sami je pozbijać wg jakiegoś projektu lub nie...

Mam projekt na 107m2 powierzchni użytkowej. Wysłałam zapytania o wycenę domu do ponad 10 firm które budują domy szkieletowe w różnym zakresie (sam szkielet z ociepleniem lub też z instalacjami).

Często za stan otwarty trzeba zapłacić 220tyś.

----------


## מרכבה

> Często za stan otwarty trzeba zapłacić 220tyś.


 ile ?
Dla tego trzeba robić samemu.

----------


## CodeSnipper

> Mam projekt na 107m2 powierzchni użytkowej. (...) Często za stan otwarty trzeba zapłacić 220tyś.


Anito, za tyle to firmy które ja znalazłem postawią ten dom prawdopodobnie w stanie developerskim. Moje wyceny na dom 135m za postawienie samego szkieletu mam od 55 do 70 tys. SSZ prawdopodobnie by kosztował jakieś max 150 tys. Z materiałem. Coś kiepsko szukasz. 

Mój projekt to Z14

----------


## Amberus

Ceny często są na wyrost, zapewne juz pisałem , znajomy znalazł firmę która wzięła za stan surowy otwarty ze złożeniem 100 m. domu tylko 26 tys.zł. Dom jest parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem.  W tym konserwacja. Całość była w dużych gotowych elementach, skręcanie trwało chyba 2 dni. Czyli można znależć tanio. Duże firmy maja inne koszty i za pewne mniejsze inne i z tąt  te rozbieżności. Dodatkowo aby bylo taniej część prac mozna wykonać samemu. Nie raz w rodzinie mamy hydraulika czy elektryka który zrobi to taniej i w ten sposób można wygospodarować oszczędności.

----------


## ewelinab-r

Witajcie :smile: 
potrzebuję Waszej pomocy w określeniu kosztów budowy domu wg projektu zx35 (http://z500.pl/projekt/Zx35.html). Interesuje mnie opcja bez pracy własnej, przynajmniej na etapie budowy do stanu deweloperskiego, nie mamy również dostępu do żadnych tańszych materiałów.
Z głównych zmian w projekcie wpływających (negatywnie) na koszty to budowa na płycie fundamentowej.

----------


## Gryl

"za pewne", "z tąt " (!!!)

Cena którą podałeś jest już przesadnie niska, ale tak jak piszesz, można zaoszczędzić na wiele sposobów i to nie musi oznaczać słabego metariału. A jaka to firma, możesz powiedzieć?

----------


## Amberus

Mogę powiedzieć, Tar - Drew ,  Ostrowite w Kujawsko - Pomorskim. Z tego co się dowiedziałem to budują nawet pod klucz. Zapewniają transport. Więcej  szczegółów to bezpośrednio w firmie.  Mogę się w razie potrzeby dowiedzieć o tel do tej firmy.

----------


## maciej74

zawsze bawi mnie stwierdzenie zapewniają transport czyli co za darmo przywożą   :smile:   ?

----------


## Amberus

Zapewne za darmo nie przewożą. Tym kolega sie nie chwalił, czyli zapewnili transport a on zapłacił za dowóz.

----------


## DANIEL SIS

Zajmuję się budową domów drewnianych i z całą pewnością stwierdzam, że z ćwierć bańki nie dasz rady. W tej cenie są;
prace ziemne i fundamenty, instalacje wod.kan., instalacje elektryczne, materiały, drewno, robocizna, stolarka, ocieplenie, dach i cała reszta. Jak dołożysz niecałą stówę, będziesz miał wymarzony domek. Tnąc koszty, oszczędzając na jakości i profesjonalistach nie dość, że nie będziesz zadowolony to koszt poprawek i innych niuansów będzie podobny do tego jaki poniesiesz robiąc dom z profesjonalistami.pzdr

----------


## מרכבה

> Tnąc koszty, oszczędzając na jakości i profesjonalistach nie dość, że nie będziesz zadowolony to koszt poprawek i innych niuansów będzie podobny do tego jaki poniesiesz robiąc dom z profesjonalistami.pzdr


To prawda jest ... znam taki przykład dość dobrze na wylot.
Nikt nie raczył patrzeć do projektu instalacji np C.O i potem 2x tyle rur poszło  :sad: 
Zbrojenie płyty tak że po rozszalowaniu ugięcie spore i kucie i znowu zbrojenie ..

Ja się zabieram za budowę sam bo mój system jest specyficzny dwa wiem czego chce ...
a tego dostać nie mogę od lokalnych "wykonawców"

----------


## DANIEL SIS

bo się nie szuka lokalnych wykonawców...tylko fachowców a fachowcy są mobilni w tej dziedzinie

----------


## frank_gr

tak



> Ja zrozumiałem, że to 18 to będzie dodatkowo oprócz 15 w konstrukcji. Źle zrozumiałem?

----------


## frank_gr

> No to nie p......l i pomyśl logicznie, pomyśl realnie ! sam sobie odp. na pytanie ! pod klucz nie masz szansz ,,, deweloperski jak najbardziej w Kanadyjczyku.


przeciaz jestem juz u celu materialy kupione i oprocz hydro i elektryki zrobilem prawie wszystko sam.

----------


## Amberus

Dopytałem się za co kolega wydał te 26 tys. zł. I faktycznie ,jedynie za dom w stanie surowym, fundamenty i inne podłączenia wykonywał ktoś inny. Czyli nawet te tanio [dom] to po doliczeniu pozostałych kosztów i tak wyjdzie kolo 40 czy 50 tys zł. Nie zmienia to jednak faktu że jeżeli uda sie nam znależć taniego i dobrego wykonawcę domu to sporo zaoszczędzimy na realizację pozostałych rzeczy.

----------


## מרכבה

Kosz materiału to jedno .
Koszt robocizny to drugie 
Koszt wiedzy to trzecie.
Każdy z tych kosztów ma związek z wybraną technologią i projektem.
Czasem lepiej jest dać parę "grubych" elementów z drewna klejonego niż naładować masę drobnych deseczek ... gdzie czas ich montażu będzie sporo wyższy .
http://pasivnydom.blog.cz/0904/dokoncenie-kostry dla mnie to jest argument na rozwijanie takiej technologi ...
Mam już dach i nie grozi mi zalanie  i w tedy robię pod dachem kiedy mi pasuje.

----------


## pawelex1987

Witam!
Zwracam się z pytaniem do bardziej doświadczonych kolegów.

Planuję budowę domu na bazie projektu typu:
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z98_WP_GP2,z-...mieszczen.html

Z tym że na tej podstawie będzie robiony projekt indywidualny w którym wywalę łuki w salonie i połączę garaż z budynkiem domu, wywalę zaszklony taras. W projekcie okna i drzwi będą dobierane pod kontem optymalnej ceny i jakości, podobnie z dachem. Górna część poddasza nie będzie wykończona - zrobi się ją z czasem, będą do niej schody. Cały projekt indywidualny będzie robiony pod kontem ekonomi i łatwości w budowie aby zgadzał się z miejscowym planem. Nie będzie też bramy garażowej, chce mieć duże 60 m pomieszczenie gospodarcze tam. 

Roboty zlecane ekipie
- stan surowy otwarty z dachem bez położenia blacho dachówki
Tego się nie podejmę, wolę zapłacić komuś kto to robił 100 razy i ma doświadczenie
- tynki
- poosadzki

Wkład własny:
- Cała elektryka + protokół odbioru bo robię instalacje elektryczne zawodowo
- Centralne ogrzewanie - instalacja jako kaloryfery, częściowo podłogówka + piec na drewno
- Kanalizacja i instalacja wodna
- Montaż drzwi i okien zewnętrznych
- Położenie blachodachówki
- Ocieplenie domu + wykończenie elewacji
- Pełne wykończenie czyli cekolowanie, płytki, malowanie, rynny, drzwi w środku.


Mam takie pytanie - czy przy tych założeniach jest realna budowa do 300 tyś zł? Projekt wydaje mi się prosty i tani w budowie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mam takie pytanie - czy przy tych założeniach jest realna budowa do 300 tyś zł? Projekt wydaje mi się prosty i tani w budowie.


Przy takim rozdzieleniu prac,są duże szanse na budowę przy takim budżecie.

----------


## pawelex1987

> Przy takim rozdzieleniu prac,są duże szanse na budowę przy takim budżecie.


Dzięki  :smile:  Widzę że jesteś praktykiem budowy (po dzienniku budowy).
Skłaniał byś się że te 300 tyś w pesymistycznym wariancie przekroczę o 30 tyś czy raczej liczyć 60 tyś? (o 20 %)

Kosztorys jest na 200 tyś niby ale w takie kity ja nie wierzę bo znam ceny, tym bardziej wiem jak ludzie kradną na budowach a tego w tych kosztorysach nikt nie liczy bo co to jest tylko 8 skradzionych okien i wyrwana instalacja z tynków  :smile:  Miałem już sytuację gdzie w jednym domu zakładałem 3 razy instalację bo 2 poprzednie ukradziono łącznie ze wszystkim. 

Główny problem leży w tym że nie wiem ile pójdzie w ziemie bo nie wiem jaki tam fundament będzie, dziś jadę do lokalnych właścicieli działek wypytać co i jak bo jestem na etapie działki.

----------


## rex88

A co możecie powiedzieć o domku Z176 z pracowni Z500?
Czy da radę zmieścić się w 350tys?
Budowa skierowana ku energooszczędności, płyta fundamentowa, dobre ocieplenie i okna, PC gruntowa lub ogrzewanie prądem w II taryfie, rekuperator. 
Przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków + ewentualnie studnia jeśli woda będzie zdatna do wykorzystania domu. Raczej dachówka betonowa.
Klejenie styropianu i wykończeniówkę jestem w stanie zrobić sam, tynki zew i wew, płytki, regipsy, panele na podłogach także.
Wystarczy taka kwota na wybudowanie tego domu pod klucz?

----------


## marchew

> A co możecie powiedzieć o domku Z176 z pracowni Z500?
> Czy da radę zmieścić się w 350tys?
> Budowa skierowana ku energooszczędności, płyta fundamentowa, dobre ocieplenie i okna, PC gruntowa lub ogrzewanie prądem w II taryfie, rekuperator. 
> Przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków + ewentualnie studnia jeśli woda będzie zdatna do wykorzystania domu. Raczej dachówka betonowa.
> Klejenie styropianu i wykończeniówkę jestem w stanie zrobić sam, tynki zew i wew, płytki, regipsy, panele na podłogach także.
> Wystarczy taka kwota na wybudowanie tego domu pod klucz?


poczytaj ten wątek (tu są ludzie, którzy go budują/zbudowali) - rozmawiają też o kosztach:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ia-STUDIO-Z500

----------


## colim

Potrzebuje rady, ja tez mysle o domku do 300 tys. Jestem na etapie szukania projektu. Jakiego domu powinienem szukac?  Marzy mi sie dom ok 140 m ale czy to jest realne? Podzielcie sie doswiadczeniem...

----------


## pawelex1987

> Potrzebuje rady, ja tez mysle o domku do 300 tys. Jestem na etapie szukania projektu. Jakiego domu powinienem szukac?  Marzy mi sie dom ok 140 m ale czy to jest realne? Podzielcie sie doswiadczeniem...


Zbierać informacje przez co najmniej rok.

podstawy:
1. tani dwu spadowy dach
2. Ściany proste bez łuków
3. Pomieszczenia sensownie rozłożone tak aby tanio zrobić instalacje
4. Uważaj na okna, w części projektów wstawione są cuda w niezłych cenach z łukami  :smile: 

Najlepiej jak masz kogoś w rodzinie kto budował, flaszka i dowiesz się masy rzeczy. Ja z racji pracy mam do czynienia z osobami które budują i wiem że najbardziej zadowoleni są ci którzy postawili proste domy bo ich to tanio wyniosło a co zaoszczędzili w wykończenie włożyli i żyją w przyzwoitych warunkach. Kładłem już nie jedną instalację w domu który nie zgadzał się z kosztorysem o 80-100 tyś. przez różne bzdury i ślepą wiarę że zbudujemy taniej niż kosztorys dom z facjatami, dachem 4 spadowym, centralnym odkurzaczem i instalacją elektryczną z pełną teletechniką ....

----------


## arnii1

jestem dalej w temacie i cztam watek. widze ze jest wiecej osob zainteresowanych postawieniem domu i sa tez osoby posiadajace wiedze. czy wlasnei te osoby z wiedza moglyby pisac bardziej tresciwie, dawac jakies namiary, wskazowki badz poslac priwa z namiarem do siebie??
nie karzdy jest obeznany z wszystkimi terminami, wskazowkami,z tym na co zwrocic uwage przy budowie domu jesli tego jeszcze nie robil i sie przymierza dopiero.
skoro postawinie domu systemem modulowym (firma posklada elementy u siebie i u mnie na dzialce posklada tyl;ko te lelemty w ciagu paru dni) jest szybsze to by mnie interesowalo, bo zamykam dom i juz zaden w miedzy czasie bezdomny czy szabrownik za lupem nie wejdzie. moge w nim cos zostawic i jestem w miare spokojny.
kto ma namiary na takie firmy i czy sa w miare mobilne po kraju bo jestem ze slaska Tychy, nie wiem czy ktos z pomorza przyjedzie.
poradzcie cos
moge sobie w srodku cos sam porobic. plyty gipsowe, wziasc kogos do elektryki i wody.
Wazne zeby firma byla solidna

----------


## מרכבה

Na temat modułowych Ci nie napisze ... jedynie o sowim planie ...
Bo nie ma jednej drogi.. jeśli chodzi o szkielet stąd ciężko komuś narzucać  :smile:

----------


## hesperius

[QUOTE=pawelex1987;5918131]

3. Pomieszczenia sensownie rozłożone tak aby tanio zrobić instalacje

Witajcie  :smile: 

*pawelex1987* - Co dla Ciebie oznacza sensowne rozmieszczenie pomieszczen? Pytam, poniewaz jestesmy na etapie tworzenia koncepcji domu.

Mam tez pytanie ogolne. Planujemy, ze tzw gora o pow. po podlodzie ok 100 m2 bedzie calkowicie otwarta (zadnych scian dzialowych etc). Poza instalacja elektryczna, ogrzewaniem bedzie tam tylko jedna umywalka (minimum, ktorego potrzebujemy). Okna tylko szczytowe, przy dachu dwuspadowym. Jak wycenic koszt budowy i wykonczenia takiej powierzchni? Czy bedzie duzo, czy tylko troche nizszy od kosztow budowy i wykonczenia czesci mieszkalnej (ok 85 m2 plus magazyn o standardzie garazu). 
Wiem, ze wszystko zalezy od wlasnego wkladu pracy, ale na poczatek zakladam wersje pesymistyczna, czyli wszystko ekipami, bo samamu sie nie potrafi , a brat haruje na wlasnej budowie, wiec nie ma czasu na nic wiecej  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## cronin

[QUOTE=hesperius;5919514]


> 3. Pomieszczenia sensownie rozłożone tak aby tanio zrobić instalacje
> 
> Witajcie 
> 
> *pawelex1987* - Co dla Ciebie oznacza sensowne rozmieszczenie pomieszczen? ...


Tzn. że wszystkie mokre pomieszczenia typu kotłownia, łazienka, kuchnia są zgrupowane razem i przykładowo łazienki piętro i parter pokrywają się ze sobą pionami. Poza tym są w tej części domu, która jest najbliższa dla przyłączy. Odpada wtedy koszt cyrkulacji wody, bo ciepła woda nie pokonuje dużych odległości i się nie wychładza, i masz niższy koszt materiałów, bo nie ciągniesz kilometrów rur.

----------


## hesperius

Witaj *cronin*  :smile: 

Dziekuje za odpowiedz. Masz racje, to logiczne.
Mysle, ze w naszym przypadku zgrupowanie "mokrych pomieszczen", ktore zostaly wymienione w Twoim poscie, nie bedzie problemem. Gorzej z odlegloscia do przylaczy... Kuchnia bedzie raczej od poludnia, a przylacza beda na od strony polnocnej, wiec troche meterkow pojdzie pewnie niepotrzebnie w rury... Ale moze jeszcze da sie cos z tym zrobic :wink: 

My juz pozegnani ze spoldzielnia mieszkaniowa - ale akurat trafilismy na calkiem znosna  :smile: 
Powodzenia!

----------


## colim

Czesc Pawelex1987

Dzieki za cenne rady. Ucieszyl mnie fakt, ze nie napisales "chlopie daj sobie spokoj". Wiem, ze domek bedzie skromny i bez zbednych udziwnien ale jest to realne i mozliwe do wykonania a to najwazniejsze  :wink:  Co masz na mysli piszac zeby zbierac informacje przez co najmniej rok? Pisalem troche z architektami i pytalem o projekty indywidualne i gotowe. Wiekszosc z nich odpisala, ze chcac wybudowac tani dom lepiej bedzie zdecydowac sie na indywidualny projekt. W naszym regionie to koszt ok 7-8tys.Co Wy na to? pozdrawiam

----------


## STEGA

Postawienie domu w takich pieniadzach jest jak najbardziej mozliwe.Warunkiem jest to ze nie zamowisz calego domu w jakiejs firmie tylko kupisz drewno o odpowiednich przekrojach (strugane) w dostepnych cenach.Tak samo deski na podloge i na sciany.Zalezy co y chcesz na tych scianach  w srodku czy na zewnatrz.Musisz sobie ustalic grubosc sciany .Zewnetrzne powinny miec min. ok. 140 mm a wewnatrz 100 mm i tyle samo welny .Dach min.220mm welny.

chcialbym zaczac w tym roku stawianie swojego domku. mam dzialke w kwadracie 520m2. nie mam projektu, zastanawiam sie nad domem drewnianym bo chyba taniej niz murowany i cieplejszy i szybciej do postawienia bo nie mam czasu dopilnowywac zakupu materialow itd a poza tym zalezy mi na czasie. ktos moze mi cos doradzic polecic?? dom drewniany, szkieletowy, powierzchnia użytkowa  okolo 100m moze byc z poddaszem mieszkalnym. jakie koszty itd?? chcialbym sie zmiescic w 250tys do zamieszkania. przepychu w srodku nie szukam[/QUOTE]

----------


## arnii1

powiem ze modulowy system bylby najlepszy,najszybszy.
jesli nie to trudno.
najwazniejsze zeby go zamknac to pozniej juz po malu w srodku mozna cos robic a zeby szabrusie,zule, kradzioch sie do niego dostaly to juz nie tak bezposrednio z chodnika bedzie, nie ma na razie sasiadow bo tez domy w budowie maja wiec nik nie zauwazy potensjalnego obcego.

nie szukam i nie oczekuje bogactwa wewnatrz mieszkania, za to marzy mi sie kominek w salonie  :smile: 

podlogi panele, lazienka,kuchnia kafle na podlodze.

mysle ze to realna kwota, czy nie??

----------


## DANIEL SIS

Można postawić do 100m/2 p.u. domek za tę kasę systemem gospodarczym. Jak masz dobry, bez bajerów projekt i pojęcie albo znajomego, który jest fachowcem to możesz planować inwestycję. Robisz konstrukcję szkieletową, choć szybciej i taniej będzie dobra konstrukcja ryglowa oraz o wiele trwalsza. Dom z zewnątrz szalujesz deskami, izolacja, od wewnątrz tynki bądź drewno. Instalacje nie jakieś wyszukane, stolarka przyzwoita, pokrycie dachu wedle uznania. Pamiętać trzeba o fundamentach, które mogą kosztować tanio i być zrobione profesjonalnie ablo też profesjonalnie i drogo. Tutaj są duże oszczędności....

----------


## pawelex1987

nie ma co spokoju sobie dawać  :smile: 
Co do zbierania informacji przez rok usłyszałem już od klientów masę rzeczy na których ich naciągali przy kupnie działek a na forum pisze żeby mieć tą wiedzę w kupie i uporządkowaną w głowie. Przykładowo pokazują Tobie inną działkę niż jest sprzedawana, działka bez służebności, działka o 100 m za mała niż minimalna możliwa do budowy, działka z lewym wydrukiem warunków zabudowy, działka przez środek której jest służebność drogi. Hitem jaki do tej pory spotkałem była działka na śmieciowisku - 50 cm ziemi zasypuje nielegalne wysypisko pełne śmieci - dlatego jak już się zdecydujemy warto wziąć szpadelek i tak z 1 m dziury za zgodą właściciela wykopać - wtedy przy okazji wiadomo jak z wodami gruntowymi będzie przy wykopie pod fundament a to tylko zakup działki - jeszcze opanować kanty na budowach trzeba żeby nas ekipa która pokradnie materiał nie załatwiła - tego nie ujmuje żaden kosztorys tak samo jak wskazania wagi która ma ustawiony kant na 5% przy sprzedaży piasku  :smile: 

Sam zbieram informację bo jestem biegły tylko w Elektryce ale już np. w laniu fundamentów nie, zrobieniu ściany,stropu i dachu też nie. Co do pomieszczeń to chodzi o to co koledzy napisali no  i jakieś sensowne rozplanowanie pomieszczeń żeby nie ciągnąć rury od wody z jednego rogu domu do drugiego no i jak ktoś planuje kibelek na poddaszu niech nie stawia go na środku domu no chyba że podobają mu się odgłosy z rury spustowej biegnącej pionowo w dół przy wejściu  :smile: 

Co do projektu - ja wybieram indywidualny, wstępnie wymyśliłem że  najpierw ulokuję w nim kotłownie, później łazienkę i na końcu kuchnię. Do tego wymyślę gdzie mają być pokoje i wejścia do nich i w razie co przesunę położenie kotłowni łazienki i kuchni pod optymalizację funkcjonalności domu bo lepiej zapłacić za 6 m rurek do co więcej niż przez pozostałe 40 lat życia denerwować się że kaloryfer dezorganizuje układ funkcjonalny pomieszczenia

----------


## cichy1981

Witam wszystkich. 
Tak jak zawsze piszecie najpierw poczytać, przewertować fora budowlane i potem budować...
Działkę już mamy.
Elektryka, woda, gaz w pobliżu.
Mamy w planach wybudować dom jak w projekcie
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...ysowej-20.html
Bez balkonu, bez wiaty.
Reszta raczej by została, chyba że jakieś podpowiedzi. 
Rodzina 2+3, czyli na dole nasze lokum, na górze dzieciaki+ nasza łazienka
Ekipa wybudowała by SSZ, reszta czyli wszelkie instalacje, ocieplenia, tynki, podłogi, kafelkowanie we własnym i rodzinnym zakresie.

----------


## letniowoc

Witam wszystkich
Wątek w sam raz dla mnie, ja też chciałabym zbudować dom d0 300 tyś, no może trochę więcej.
Duża działka w trakcie przekształacania na budowlaną, wjazd od północy, brak sąsiadów z południa, z zachodu i wschodu. Ogrzewanie raczej gazowe. Własna studnia.
Nasza rodzina to 2+1 (póki co  :tongue: ).
Szukam domu d0 130-135 metrów po podłogach, bez garażu, z kuchnią od frontu. Ważne schody ze spocznikiem, może schowek pod nimi.

Przeglądając projekty, wpał mi w oko projekt o nazwie Skromny z pracowni Domowe Klimaty. 

Pow użytkowa 111 m2, po podłogach coś ok. 128 m2. Bez lukarn, wykuszy, balkonów, okien dachowych. Co o nim myślicie?

Podoba mi się projekt Vigo z pracowni Lipińscy. Ale niestety potrzebuję 3 sypialni na górze, a żeby takowe wyszły trzeba by przenosić komin.

----------


## bowess

Skromny to niezły projekt, ale na działkę z wjazdem od północy nie za bardzo pasuje. Przeszklenia są w nim raczej dla działki z wjazdem od południa.
A może z225 albo ATK15 ?

----------


## letniowoc

W "Skromnym" myślałam, żeby zrobić okno tarasowe na tej ścianie, gdzie nie ma go w salonie. Wówczas salon miałby okno na ścianie południowej i zachodniej (to okno które już jest). I jest też myśl czy nie przenieść okna w tym małym pokoju na ścianę południową. Ogólnie projekt wydaje mi się wart uwagi. Zastanawia mnie tylko szerokość pokoju na dole, bo wynosi ona 2,6 m. O ile pokój na dole będzie gabinetem/pokojem gościnnym, o tyle taka sama szerokość przypadnie sypialnie na górze pod skosami. A to byłaby nasza sypialnia małżeńska. Obawiam się czy 2,6 m szerokości to nie za mało....

Projekt z225 jest mi dobrze znany, bo też przypadł mi do gustu. Na dzień dzisiejszy to nasz faworyt. Oczywiście są pewne minusy, ale plusów jest zdecydowanie więcej jak np. ten, że ten projekt kwalifikuje się do tego wątku  :wink: 


Projekt ATK15 trochę zbyt duży dla nas. Szukamy czegoś mniejszego.

----------


## qkasurf

kurcze z założenia nie podjąłbym się w życiu budowy domku 100mkw, z 250k w kieszeni. 
Pytanie jeszcze o technologię, standard wykonania, materiały, co jest kluczowe w podjęciu decyzji o planowaniu kolejnych kroków.
Moim zdaniem strasznie ryzykujesz ze szkieletem jeżeli stawiasz sobie za wyzwanie wybudowanie swojego domu metodą gospodarczą, w tej technologii, nie mając przygotowania i bardziej wskazane- doświadczenia. Bo pewnie w tym przypadku 250k wystarczyłoby na skromny standard.
Jeżeli już się zdecydujesz, nie szczędziłbym kasy na:
- doświadczonego architekta który w szczegółach sporządzi dla ciebie projekt konstrukcji,
- wybór odpowiedniego źródła surowca, samego surowca, obróbki gotowych elementów itd.
Ryłbym już dziś w publikacjach, założeniach konstrukcyjnych tej technologii, aby być przygotowanym na analizę twojego projektu z architektem (zmiany, uproszczenia itp itd) i zaplanowanie samych prac.
Krótko mówiąc, musisz mieć wszystko dokładnie przemyślane, po 100kroć przeanalizowane, aby mieć tą pewność podejmowanych decyzji.
Pomijając to że jest to nie lada przedsięwzięcie, wziąłbym pod uwagę że nie raz wylądujesz na kolanach kląc na swoje decyzje. Konkretne przygotowanie pozwoli ci uniknąć wielu takich sytuacji. Wszystko jest dla ludzi.

----------


## selius

Budowalem swoj szkielet w 2011 roku.
Projekt Z4 z biura Z500 uzytkowej 95 m2, calkowitej 110m2
Domek kosztowal mnie w wersji podstawowej 197 tys w stanie deweloperskim, lecz z ulepszeniami ktore chcialem zaplacilem firmie 220 tys zl.
Wybieralem tylko kolory i nie musialem sie o nic martwic.
Nawet spali w przyczepce i pilnowali budowy.

----------


## arnii1

do selius
mozesz napisac wiecej info o swojej inwestycji?? jak wyglada domek,mozna na necie go gdzies zobaczyc?? kto budowal??
jakie zmiany robiles??

ja mysle o firmie ibudhous i domku beskid 94d
maja na stronie dodatkowo kalkulator prac dodatkowych jesli jestesmy zainteresowanu.
ja mysle o podstawowym koszcie zeby zamknac domek a potem w srodku cos na spokojnie robic dalej rozpoznajac koszty.
jak juz mowilem nie oczekuje wysokiego standardu wykonczenia w domu tj. np. plytek podlogowych za 70zl czy paneli podlogowych za 50

----------


## selius

Odezwij sie na priv to dam Ci namiary.

----------


## eidta

ja też znalazłam ofertę wybudowania domu z drewna za 1600zł./m2 ciekawi mnie tylko czy faktycznie w tej cenie stawiają domy...? nawet gdyby urządzać za dodatkowe 100tys,. to i tak oferta wydaje się kuszącą.. tu szczegóły: http://domyhbe.pl/wiedza/ pkt. 6 pzdr.

----------


## arnii1

widze ze cos nowego i ciekawego.
ktos ma jakas wiedze na ten temat i podpowiedzi??

----------


## CodeSnipper

Drewno klejone, zastanawiałem się nad nim, ale jednak lepiej kupić nieklejone.

----------


## מרכבה

> Drewno klejone, zastanawiałem się nad nim, ale jednak lepiej kupić nieklejone.


 z drewna klejonego buduje się mnie więcej tak ... http://www.linwoodhomes.com/house-pl.../vista_cruise/
http://rubner.com.pl/konstrukcje-specjalne.php

----------


## DANIEL SIS

drewno klejone stosuje się z kilku powodów. Nietypowych i dużych kształtów elementów a co za tym idzie wytrzymałości. Braku przekrojów i długości  w drewnie naturalnym litym. Oszczędności na materiale oraz technologia . Brak naturalnych spękań. Zachodnie firmy np często wykorzystują klejone drewno, tam liczy się każdy kawałek drewna...  Chociaż efekt wizualny niezbyt ciekawy, drewno pocętkowane różnymi kolorami i idealnymi frezami..pzdr

----------


## poziom

Dzień dobry,

Czy jest możliwe zbudowanie domu: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/optymalny-2 za 300 tys brutto? Mowa o stanie 'pod klucz'. Metoda gospodarcza (do SSZ wynajmowanie poszczególnych fachowców, potem część własnym sumptem-część podłóg, malowanie).

Jeśli ten projekt jest niemożliwy do postawienia za taką kwotę, czy może ktoś wskazać jaki byłby możliwy?
Budowa w okolicach Łodzi (~20 km)

Z góry dziękuje za wszelkie informacje.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## turalyon

Wg standardów bierzesz powierzchnię całkowitą (189m), mnożysz razy 2000zł i wychodzi ci mniej wiecej cena stanu deweloperskiego bez przyłączy. Za wykończeniówke tak trzeba liczyć 500zł za metr minimum. Ten dom wychodzi znacznie wiecej niż 300. Jak chcesz zmiescic sie w 300 tys to dom około 120m bez garazu i przyłączy jak sama bedziesz robił tylko takie drobne zeczy jak malowanie i panele

----------


## kubaar

taki temat juz jest...

----------


## poziom

Przepraszam, nie udało mi się znaleźć i dziękuję adminowi za przeniesienie.

Nie mogę zrozumieć tylko, jak to możliwe, że wg kosztorysów SSZ dla tego projektu to ~150 tys, a wykończenie ma wyjść ponad drugie tyle?
Ale może rzeczywiście. Nic, mam kolegę po budownictwie, który budował dom, może coś podpowie/wyjaśni.
W każdym razie dziękuję za reakcję.

----------


## marchew

Jakoś tak zwykle właśnie wychodzi, że SSZ to około 50% kosztów całości. Choć bywa też, że i 40% (bo wykończeniówka nie zna górnego limitu).
Po SSZ trzeba jeszcze wydać masę pieniędzy zanim się dojdzie do STANU DEWELOPERSKIEGO - wszystkie instalacje (!), tynki, wylewki, ocieplenia (dużo pieniędzy na rzeczy, których prawie nie widać). I tu masz te średnio 2tysiące na metr. Poten dopiero wykończeniówka, by dojść do STANU POD KLUCZ. I w tym ostatnim przypadku 500 złotych to też raczej liczone skromnie (ale oczywiście da się). 
W tym wszystkim nie ma jeszcze zagospodarowania ogrodu (ogrodzenie, brama, jakiś podjazd itp).

Poczytaj ten wątek od początku - i ten podobny o domu do 200 tysięcy. Jest tu sporo (ciągle powtarzających się) wskazówek jak się zmieścić do takiej kwoty. Bo można - ale trzeba dobrze przemyśleć i zmierzyć zamiary na siły.

----------


## kamel50

To ja bym chcial prosic o pomoc. Wiosna 2014 poczatek prac, narescie :wink:  dzialka jest, murarz jest - koszt 33.000zl w tym fundament, chudziak, sciany, strop i wiezba. Projekt to e121, 129m2 uzytkowej, 161m2 podloga, garaz 2stanowiska. Bez adaptacji poddasza. Dach bedzie blacha, inaczej niz projekt. 
teraz moje oczekiwania: 100% podlogowkq, wm z reku - tego nie ma w projekcie.
Mam do projektu kupiony kosztorys na 2013r wg niego stan developerski to 420tys - ale wszystko robi jedna firma. Metoda gosp to 320tys. Taka chce robic
Moj budzet to 400.000zl na dom - da rade???

http://www.e-domy.pl/o,50,E_121_Dom_...alke.html?idk=

----------


## turalyon

320 000 za deweloperski ci starczy - a czy starczy 80 000 na wykończeniówke - to zależy. Ja na kuchnie  7m na wymiar  z agd wydałem 12 000zł - znajomy 35 000 na same meble

----------


## kamel50

> 320 000 za deweloperski ci starczy - a czy starczy 80 000 na wykończeniówke - to zależy. Ja na kuchnie  7m na wymiar  z agd wydałem 12 000zł - znajomy 35 000 na same meble


A czy w stan deweloperski wliczone sa juz ocieplenia i elewacje?
Tzn 400tys mialem na mysli wykonczenie typu podlogi, malowanie, kontakty, lazienki zrobione. Kuchnie licze jako meble. Na to mam dodatkowe 50tys, wiec w sumie chcialbym wszystko zamknac w 450tys dom. Bo pare zloty musi zostac na zagospodarowanie dzialki i ogrodzenie, ale to z innego funduszu :wink:

----------


## turalyon

Elewacja i ocieplenie jest wliczone - nie są wliczone przyłącza - bo jeden ma 10m a drugi 100 każdego. Ja miałem 50m i przyłącza wyszły mnie 40000;(

Tak jak mówie 320 starczy ci na deweloperski - czy 80 starczy na to co piszesz? Zależy od fantazji. Panele są po 20zł, najtańsz deska trujwarstwowa po 60, parkiet nawet po 200. Tak samo płytki, kontkty, farby itd itp

----------


## kamel50

> Elewacja i ocieplenie jest wliczone - nie są wliczone przyłącza - bo jeden ma 10m a drugi 100 każdego. Ja miałem 50m i przyłącza wyszły mnie 40000;(
> 
> Tak jak mówie 320 starczy ci na deweloperski - czy 80 starczy na to co piszesz? Zależy od fantazji. Panele są po 20zł, najtańsz deska trujwarstwowa po 60, parkiet nawet po 200. Tak samo płytki, kontkty, farby itd itp


U mnie przylacza wstepnie wycenione na 3000zl. Wiec luz. Podloge mam plytki wybrane po 120zl za metr- to nie wiem, wg mnie srednio.Mam nadzieje ze 450tys wystarczy, na luksusy nie licze, ale powiem ze znam domy ktore kosztowaly ponad 1mln i wcale mi sie ich wykonczenie nie podoba, tzn nie sa w moim stylu. Ja chce dam wykonczyc nowoczesnie i minimalistycznie, bez podwieszanych sufitow w ksztalcie nie wiadomo jakim, bez scian z lupka itp bzdetow

----------


## turalyon

No to przyłącza sobie zweryfikuj - 3000 nie jest możliwe do osiągnięcia. Samo podciągniecie prądu ze złupa do skrzynki robione przez energetyke to u mnie 2500. Do tego projekt przyłącza wodno kanalizacyjnego jakis 1000zł + podciągniecie gazu do skrzynki przez gazownie to jakies 2000zł. A potem jeszcze doprowadzenie tego od granicy dziełki do domu Jak masz płytki za 120zł za metr(czyli drogie ) i inne wykonczenie w podobnym standardzie to 80 000 nie starczy na wykończenie :smile:

----------


## kamel50

> No to przyłącza sobie zweryfikuj - 3000 nie jest możliwe do osiągnięcia. Samo podciągniecie prądu ze złupa do skrzynki robione przez energetyke to u mnie 2500. Do tego projekt przyłącza wodno kanalizacyjnego jakis 1000zł + podciągniecie gazu do skrzynki przez gazownie to jakies 2000zł. A potem jeszcze doprowadzenie tego od granicy dziełki do domu Jak masz płytki za 120zł za metr(czyli drogie ) i inne wykonczenie w podobnym standardzie to 80 000 nie starczy na wykończenie


To czy bede mial gaz, okaze sie w ciagu 1-2mies. Mapki projektowe wszystko mam. Woda, prad wszystko przy dzialce. Od granicy do domu 12m. Z tego co pamietam to prad placilem na innej dzialce ok 170zl za mb. Woda podobnie albo mniej. 120zl metr x 60m2 bez pokoi to 7200zl plus polozenie mysle 50zl za m2 to razem ok 10tys plus klejfuga nie wiem strzelam 1500zl. 3 pokoje panele, sam uloze. Sciany wiekszosc biale, sam maluje. Na 2 lazienki razem 8m2 licze 25tys. Kuchnia licze z agd 25000zl. Kominek, tylko dekoracyjnie i od swieta ok 5000zl. Zostaje oswietlenie, tu moze troche wyjsc, nie wiem ile. Wstepnie 65000zl. Wiec mysle ze 100tys do wprowadzenia jednak starczy :wink:

----------


## imrahil

> To czy bede mial gaz, okaze sie w ciagu 1-2mies. Mapki projektowe wszystko mam. Woda, prad wszystko przy dzialce. Od granicy do domu 12m. Z tego co pamietam to prad placilem na innej dzialce ok 170zl za mb. Woda podobnie albo mniej. 120zl metr x 60m2 bez pokoi to 7200zl plus polozenie mysle 50zl za m2 to razem ok 10tys plus klejfuga nie wiem strzelam 1500zl. 3 pokoje panele, sam uloze. Sciany wiekszosc biale, sam maluje. Na 2 lazienki razem 8m2 licze 25tys. Kuchnia licze z agd 25000zl. Kominek, tylko dekoracyjnie i od swieta ok 5000zl. Zostaje oswietlenie, tu moze troche wyjsc, nie wiem ile. Wstepnie 65000zl. Wiec mysle ze 100tys do wprowadzenia jednak starczy


Za prąd płacisz ileś zł za mb, ale to nie przyłącze, tylko kabel od skrzynki do domu. Za skrzynkę (przyłącze) musisz zapłacić - w Tauron na Śląsku np. 150 zł za 1 kW mocy. Więc jeśli chcesz 10 kW to płacisz 1500 zł a potem robisz dopiero kabel do domu  :smile:

----------


## kamel50

Hmm, to juz nie wiem. Musze to jeszcze sprawdzic, przy podpisywaniu umowy o prad byla mowa tylko wlasnie o kw, ze bedzie i wystarczy 7kw po chyba 175zl i wsio

----------


## imrahil

we wcześniejszym poście pisałeś o mb  :wink:

----------


## kamel50

> we wcześniejszym poście pisałeś o mb


Z tel pisze :wink:  moj blad. Dalej obstaje ze koszty podlaczenia mnie do pradu i wody to bedzie ok 3000zl. Tzn do momentu zobaczenia skrzynki przy plocie. Dzialka jest super polozona. A to co od skrzynki do domu, to juz indywidualna sprawa inwestora

----------


## 12michal

Skoro marzyć każdy może to i ja sobie pomarzę  :smile: 
A tak na poważnie to etap marzeń powoli się kończy - projekt kupiony - biorę się powoli za budowę.
Projekt taki http://z500.pl/projekt/724/Z273_a,po...kogroszek.html

Budżet 280 000 na gotowo do wprowadzenia się - co o tym myślicie, da radę ?

- działka już kupiona, więc w powyższą kwotę nie wliczam
- projekt kupiony, więc też nie wliczam
- wszystkie papiery do PNB (adaptacja, geodeta, mapki itp) też nie wliczam

Tak więc kwota będzie przeznaczona 280 000 na budowę, wykończenie i przyłącza. Co do projektu, budowy i zmian:
- przyłącz prądu 2000
- przyłącz gazu 2000
- przyłącz kanalizacji 1500
- woda, studnia głębinowa - 8000
- projektują się schody na poddasze, która w projekcie jest nieużytkowe, na poddaszu jedna, otwarta przestrzeń, bez łazienek, ścianek działowych, drzwi, pokoi itp, nie podnoszę ścianki kolankowej
- strop teriva zamiast drewnianego
- więźba dachowa zamiast wiązarów
- dokładam 3 lub 4 okna dachowe
- rezygnuję z kominka
- budowa beton komórkowy, dachówka

Budowa systemem, bardzo gospodarczym, wykończeniówkę całą zrobię we własnym zakresie.
W podanej kwocie myślę zrobić jeszcze ogrodzenie z siatki z bramą (wg moich wycen ok 12 000) i kostkę brukową (będzie jej niewiele, bo działka nie za duża i budynek blisko wjazdu bo ok 8m).
No i co wy na to ? Jak oceniacie moje założenia ?

----------


## bowess

No, brzmi w miarę realistycznie. Prąd mi wyszedł kapichnę drożej, gaz deko taniej. Moim zdaniem do ogarnięcia, choć może być tak, że na wykończeniówce trzeba będzie przyoszczędzić, żeby zamieszkać. Schody będą zamiast jednej z łazienek?

A z budową jak z przysłowiem: Jak na świętego Hieronima jest deszcz albo go ni ma, to w połowie listopada pada albo nie pada.  :wink:

----------


## 12michal

Tak, schody będą zabiegowe w miejscu tej małej łazienki na środku domu. Będzie malutkie WC pod tymi właśnie schodami, pod drugim biegiem schodów dokładnie

----------


## noremer

Witam
To ja mam takie pytanie: czy do kwoty około 330-350tys. zmieszczę się w domu o pow. około 100m2 (nie liczę działki), w miarę prostym, parterowym, tak aby były 3 sypialnie oraz miejsce na piec z ekogroszkiem?
Myślę nad takim projektem: http://z500.pl/projekt/724/Z273_a,po...kogroszek.html
Lub ewentualnie czymś prostszym w konstrukcji. Wszystko byłoby robione przez firmę. Wykończenia wiadomo bez szaleństw.
Bo nie wiem czy w ogóle jest sens zaczynać, czy po prostu kupić duże mieszkanie. Wiadomo na forum czyta się różne opinie, każdy ma inne doświadczenie, na stronach często podają absurdalne koszty budowy...

Z góry dzięki za wszelkie podpowiedzi.

----------


## 12michal

> Witam
> To ja mam takie pytanie: czy do kwoty około 330-350tys. zmieszczę się w domu o pow. około 100m2 (nie liczę działki), w miarę prostym, parterowym, tak aby były 3 sypialnie oraz miejsce na piec z ekogroszkiem?
> Myślę nad takim projektem: http://z500.pl/projekt/724/Z273_a,po...kogroszek.html
> Lub ewentualnie czymś prostszym w konstrukcji. Wszystko byłoby robione przez firmę. Wykończenia wiadomo bez szaleństw.
> Bo nie wiem czy w ogóle jest sens zaczynać, czy po prostu kupić duże mieszkanie. Wiadomo na forum czyta się różne opinie, każdy ma inne doświadczenie, na stronach często podają absurdalne koszty budowy...
> 
> Z góry dzięki za wszelkie podpowiedzi.


hehe zobacz sobie 3 posty wcześniej, wybrałeś ten sam projekt, o którym pisałem

----------


## noremer

> hehe zobacz sobie 3 posty wcześniej, wybrałeś ten sam projekt, o którym pisałem


Tak widziałem, przekopałem tu większość tematów  :smile: 
U mnie metoda gospodarcza odpada. Bierzemy jeszcze dodatkowo pod uwagę jedynie poniższe projekty

http://z500.pl/projekt/589/Z191,funk...ne-ogolne.html

http://z500.pl/projekt/213/Z241,dom-...ploatacji.html  (ale mała pomieszczenie na eko)

http://z500.pl/projekt/228/Z261,wygo...ne-ogolne.html

----------


## 12michal

Te 3, które podałeś wyżej na pewno będą tańsze od Z273a, ale nie będzie to wg mnie jakaś kolosalna różnica. Nawet gdy będziesz robił wszystko firmami to wg mnie realne jest 300 000

----------


## Elfir

Mój dom wypadnie ok 300 tyś pod klucz w średnim standarcie. Może więcej...
Teraz mam nabite w fakturach 230 tyś. Z dokończeniem do deweloperskiego wyjdzie, liczę, 250-260 tyś.

----------


## inwestorbb

> Witam
> To ja mam takie pytanie: czy do kwoty około 330-350tys. zmieszczę się w domu o pow. około 100m2 (nie liczę działki), w miarę prostym, parterowym, tak aby były 3 sypialnie oraz miejsce na piec z ekogroszkiem?
> Myślę nad takim projektem: http://z500.pl/projekt/724/Z273_a,po...kogroszek.html
> Lub ewentualnie czymś prostszym w konstrukcji. Wszystko byłoby robione przez firmę. Wykończenia wiadomo bez szaleństw.
> Bo nie wiem czy w ogóle jest sens zaczynać, czy po prostu kupić duże mieszkanie. Wiadomo na forum czyta się różne opinie, każdy ma inne doświadczenie, na stronach często podają absurdalne koszty budowy...
> 
> Z góry dzięki za wszelkie podpowiedzi.


Witam.

Uważam, że spokojnie zmieścisz się w tej kwocie i jeszcze zostanie na meble.

----------


## Waga34

Witam. Jesteśmy rodzinką 2+1 i szukamy projektu domu dla siebie. Od dwóch miesięcy czytam FM bo to naprawdę kopalnia praktycznej wiedzy. Mamy budżet 300tys i w tej kwocie chcemy się zmieścić z budową i mam nadzieję, że jeszcze wystarczy na wykonczenie. Projekt, który całkiem niedawno zobaczyliśmy to ten tyle, że bez wiaty    http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-korn...C2360?lustro=1 
Budowę planujemy rozpocząc na wiosnę, jeśli w końcu na jakiś projekt się zdecydujemy. Napiszcie proszę co o tym sądzicie, mamy szanse z tym budżetem?

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...reaMaxMenu=120 to jest dużo lepiej opisany ten projekt ...
http://www.archipelag.pl/files/Proje...goPOKAZOWE.pdf widać na przekroju ... jętka pomylona z kleszczem ..
to tak jak by pomylić słup z liną ...
cóż ..

----------


## Groszek A

Chciałam się zwrócić z prośbą o opinię do doświadczonych inwestorów. Mianowicie zamierzamy ruszyć z budową wiosną 2014 roku w miejscowości 80 tys mieszkańców w woj. dolnoślaskim. Projekt domu już zakupiony:
http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-gros...L1019?lustro=1
Zakładamy, że poddasze ma być jak na razie jedynie strychem. Koszt ekipy budowlanej SSZ bez okien, ale z wykonaniem dachu to 32 tys. (umowa już podpisana). Wprowadziliśmy jedynie niewielkie zmiany w projekcie ( m. in. likwidacja jednego okna, wyprostowanie dużego okna w salonie, przedłużenie małej łazienki i wstawienie tam prysznica-wejście z sypialni). Ogrzewanie planujemy na paliwo stałe. Zamierzamy włozyć dużo pracy własnej (m.in. ocieplenie budynku, ocieplenie strychu, położenie płytek, paneli, malowanie, jeżeli się uda to część elektryki itp.). Proszę o opinię czy realne jest zmieszczenie się w kwocie 250-300 tys. bez umeblowania? Nie ukrywam, że mamy nadzieje na kwotę bliższą 250 tys. dlatego nie planujemy żadnych szaleństw.

----------


## Elfir

duże straty powierzchni na hol.

----------


## gabione

Witam!
Chciałbym poznać Państwa opinie na temat projektu z23 http://z500.pl/projekt/23/Z23,tani-i...arakterze.html
Czy jest realna szansa na wybudowanie tego domku w normalnym standardzie wykończenia do 300 tyś.
Pokrycie dachu blachodachówka, pytałem znajomą ekipę od dachu wstępnie około 13 tyś robocizna. Ściany zewnętrzne z pustaka 24(już mam kupione 1000szt.)Ogrzewanie planuje na zwykły piec węglowy bez żadnych innych wynalazków.
Jeśli chodzi o mój wkład na pewno będę robił za pierwszego lub drugiego pomocnika przy murowaniu. Na pewno kilka prac wykonam sam typu malowanie, układanie paneli, i kilka innych które będę potrafił i jak wystarczy zdrowia.

----------


## Elfir

może spytaj tych, co wybudowali z tego projektu?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...95-Projekt-z23

----------


## architekt_dls

http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...adela,351.html a czy ktoś budował może podobny dom? sugerowany koszt budowy przekracza 300 tys., a nie ukrywam, że chcielibyśmy go nieco przerobić i nie przebić 300 tys.

----------


## Elfir

jakoś nie wierzę w pomyślność przedsięwzięcia  :smile:

----------


## architekt_dls

mógłbyś swoją wypowiedź uzasadnić? nie dałoby się może zmniejszyć nieco pomieszczenia lub osobno wybudować garaż...

----------


## Elfir

Ten projekt jest po prostu skomplikowany. Ma osiem połaci dachowym (z lukarnami), same wykusze.  I prawie 240 m2 powierzchni.

Chyba, że te 300 tyś to stan deweloperski?

----------


## architekt_dls

tyle ma wynosić wykończenie domu bez mebli itd. Szkoda, bo bardzo nam się spodobał ten projekt, a wart jest swojej ceny. Lecz nie dla każdego osiągalny.

----------


## bowess

Nawet potaniając (co wyobrażam sobie jako rezygnację z drzwi tarasowych hs na rzecz zwykłych, rezygnację z kominka na tarasie, ewentualne budowa wesji Adela bez garażu) nadal pozostaje ponad 130m2 po podłogach przy nieco powcinanej bryle, a więc sporo fundamentów i ścian nośnych, przykryte kosztownym dachem. Do tego kilka okien podnoszących koszt stolarki ponad średnią (okna w salonie mają dużą wysokość, na poddaszu są trzy trójkąty), a zamiana ich na standardowe jednak spowodowałaby znaczną zmianę wyglądu elewacji budynku i to już by nie było to.
Nie wspominasz nic o własnej robociźnie, więc dla wstępnej orientacji policzmy 3 tysiące za m2. Wychodzi o 90k za dużo.
Budżet na budowę jest ok, ale polecam albo wybór budynku prostszego konstrukcyjnie, albo trochę mniejszego.

----------


## kosadob

> Nie da rady. Chyba, że wszystko zrobicie sami i wybierzecie tanie materiały. Niestety kosztorysy podawane przez biura projektowe nijak się mają do rzeczywistości. Musisz policzyć za 1m2 powierzchni netto 2000 - 2500 zł. Ten dom ma około 250 m2 netto, więc sobie policz. Ale projekt ładny


Witam.

Najlepiej nie da rady! Ale jak się bardzo chce i umie poszukać materiałów to DA RADĘ!

Na dzień dzisiejszy wydałem kasę z kredytu, ale kończę już układać panele na podłogach i wcale nie najtańsze (ok. 60 pln za metr), płytki juz są, drzwi wewnętrzne czekają na montaż, też nie najtańsze (DRE), pozostało zrobić przód, czekam na zwrot VAT, powinno starczyć.
Oczywiście SAM malowałem ok. 700 m2 ścian i sufitów x 4 z gruntowaniem. Farby nie najtańsze (w przewadze Beckers), sam układam panele, sam układam płytki, sam ocieplałem poddasze. 
Czyli sam zrobiłem to co potrafię oraz to co mogłem technicznie, dysponowałem odpowiednim sprzętem. Budowałem ekipami - murowanie, konstrukcja oraz pokrycie dachu, wykonanie CO+kanaliza, elewacja, posadzki. 

Przed rozpoczęciem budowy większość patrzyła na mnie jak na "jakieś zjawisko" dom o pow. po podłogach pk. 250 m2 za 350-370 kpln - DUREŃ, mówili potrzebne lekko 600 kpln, gdybym tyle miał, zrobiłbym zamiast płytek (także nie tanich) granity, zaiwestowałbym w wymyślne meble kuchenne itp., ale tyle nie miałem i jak widać MOŻNA wybudować dom za przyzwoitą kwotę. Tym wszystkim, którzy powiadają, NIE DA RADY napiszę jedno, przepłacacie "fachowców", albo "firmy" kroją Was na kosztach materiałowych. Nie wyobrażam sobie zlecenia budowy domu firmie w opcji "z materiałem' w cenie xxxxx, jak myślicie jaki materiał  "daje" Wam firma? no chyba, że macie możliwość wyboru materiałów, ale tutaj to chyba cena jest także odpowiednia.

Generalnie - do wprowadzenia muszę poinstalować łazienki (wszystko kupione) nie najtańsze firmy KOŁO, założyć baterie nie najtańsze - firma HansGrohe, wstawić drzwi wewnętrzne, posprzątać i się przeprowadzić, oczywiśie pozostaje kwestia ogrodu i podwórka, ale co byśmy robili później???
Koszt ogólny ok. 400 kpln, czyli ok. 1,6 kpln za m2 z NIE NAJTAŃSZYCH (jak tutaj "doradzano") materiałów.

Pozdrawiam, może jak będzi więcej czasu założymy dziennik budowy.

----------


## samotnik

Darku, zapomniałeś wspomnieć o bardzo istotnej w kontekście kosztów sprawie: jaka lokalizacja?

----------


## kosadob

> Darku, zapomniałeś wspomnieć o bardzo istotnej w kontekście kosztów sprawie: jaka lokalizacja?


Witam.

No właśnie lokalizacja, nie wiem może koszty robocizny gdzieś indziej są większe, ale..... ja mieszkam w tak BEZNADZIEJNYM regionie (jeżeli chodzi o produkcję materiałów) w mojej okolicy prawie NIC nie ma. Przez to koszty dostawy są tak wysokie, że w kilku przypadkach nie opłacało mi się zamawiać towarów prosto od producenta, a to znacznie obniżyłoby koszty. 

Mieszkam w lubuskim, ale w części "gorzowskiej" i niestety wszędzie do wiekszego przemesłu mam daleko, a tutaj widzę jeszcze potencjał do obniżenia kosztów, np lokalizacja w pobliżu Śląska - idealna.
Z drugiej jednak strony, nie zamieniłbym bezpośredniej bliskości jezior i lasów w mojej bardzo bliskiej okolicy.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ............Najlepiej nie da rady! Ale jak się bardzo chce i umie poszukać materiałów to DA RADĘ!..................


Wybuduj ,szukaj, a jak znajdziesz zadzwoń,napisz cokolwiek by ludziska uwierzyli ,że dasz radę. :yes: .Nie neguję ale nie z motyką............... :sad:

----------


## kosadob

> Wybuduj ,szukaj, a jak znajdziesz zadzwoń,napisz cokolwiek by ludziska uwierzyli ,że dasz radę..Nie neguję ale nie z motyką...............


Witam.

Jak byś czytał ZE ZROZUMIENIEM to byś wyczytał, że już WYBUDOWAŁEM! I nie była to wyprawa z motyką.......tylko fajna przygoda, między innymi dzięki temu forum.
Jak będę miał chwilę i okiełzam jak wstawiać zdjęcia to pokaże dom za połowę ceny jaką tutaj się sugeruje i wmawia przyszłym inwestorom. No chyba, że jak już wspomniałem Firma budująca od A do Z, ale wtedy nie mówimy "wybudowałem dom, tylko wybudowali mi dom, a ja zapłaciłem"!!!

----------


## compi

Kosadob, jesteś na tym forum chyba ewenementem z kwotą 1400 - 1480zł/m2 powierzchni wykończonego domu. Dawaj fotki i opis, przyda się innym.

----------


## hanzli

Witam!
A co myślicie o projekcie  http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...logowej-4.html. jest szansa się zmieścić w kwocie 300 - 350 pod klucz??

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Witam!
> A co myślicie o projekcie  http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-domow/projekt-dom-przy-glogowej-4.html. jest szansa się zmieścić w kwocie 300 - 350 pod klucz??


Każdy może mieć inny pogląd na klucze.Co rozumiesz przez?



> ........300 - 350 pod klucz........


Jaki zaproponujesz np. udział własny?Nie powiem domek z fajną prostą bryłą bez nie potrzebnego grodzenia balkonów i tarasu jak dla mnie, w tych wąskich oszczędnych oknach wyjściowych na niego.Zaskakuje natomiast środek ,który wzbudza we mnie poczucie ,że będziesz miał rosnące koszty. Mimo skromnego bez och ach .wyglądu daję się zauważyć przepych niektórych rozwiązań tu proponowanych.Pytasz czy jest szansa.Jest ale nie pod klucz no chyba ,że przedstawisz mi co przez to w/w rozumiesz.Popatrz na   kosadob ile wybudował domów i jaką ma wiedzę. :big grin: .

----------


## Elfir

nie lubię wycen "pod klucz" bo jeden układa panele za 25 zł/m2 a inny dechy za 200 zł/m2. Przy powierzchni 150 m2 to już 26 tyś różnicy.
Wycena pod stan tzw. deweloperski - okna, wylewki, tynki, drzwi, wszytskie instalacje na gotowo.

Myslę, że do 300 tyś powinniście dojsc z takim stanem zamkniętym - deweloperskim przy przemyslanej adaptacji - bo z tego projektu da się wycisnac wiecej nniż proponuje architekt.

----------


## hanzli

Pod klucz rozumiem ze wstawiam meble i mieszkam. Nie musze mieć zrobionego ogrodzenia i ogrodu. Co masz na myśli mówiąc -
 Zaskakuje natomiast środek ,który wzbudza we mnie poczucie ,że będziesz miał rosnące koszty. Mimo skromnego bez och ach .wyglądu daję się zauważyć przepych niektórych rozwiązań tu proponowanych.
Jakieś sugestie co do zmian, oszczędności??

----------


## hanzli

Wykończenie planujemy raczej skromne. Panele i kafelki w granicach 50 zł. Bez bajerów.
Jakieś pomysły na adaptacje??? Bardzo mile widziane!

----------


## hanzli

Przepraszam że tak w częściach - dopiero się ucze tutaj poruszać. Udział własny to raczej rzeczy tupu ocieplenie poddasza, panele, malowanie. Po prostu to co umiem.

----------


## Elfir

tutaj masz wątek o tym projekcie. 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=g%C5%82ogowej
Popytaj ludzi na prv, ile kosztowało wybudowanie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Elfir szybko Ci znalazła.Ciekawie prawi tam* DoCentus* ale ostatni post pisał w 2009 roku więc na prv raczej się nie odezwie.Jest nieaktywny na FM.Pytasz co rozumiem przez:



> ...Zaskakuje natomiast środek ,który wzbudza we mnie poczucie ,że będziesz miał rosnące koszty. Mimo skromnego bez och ach .wyglądu daję się zauważyć przepych niektórych rozwiązań tu proponowanych...........


a to:


> Witam!
> Nie ma róży bez kolców a kobiety bez złości ... czy jakoś tak. Każdy projekt ma wady. Najlepiej zlecić dobremu projektantowi realizacje swoich pomysłów ale to kosztuje. UPB-133 nie jest idealny ale za to bardzo podatny na przeróbki. Można go na różne sposoby przekroić wzdłuż i w poprzek oraz wstawić wstawki. Szczególnie polecam wydłużyć dom gdy chcemy dobudować okna trójkątne, pamiętając przy tym o proporcjach bryły aby nie wyszła nam stodoła. Ja wybrałem go właśnie z powodu prostoty, łatwości przeróbki i dwóch pokoi na parterze. To były priorytety. Prostota to też niskie koszty. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.


........... na co zwraca * DoCentus* np. bo wnętrze jest doskonałe do modernizacji własnej a co za tym idzie oszczędnej-oszczędniejszej.

----------


## ZbyszekT

Ja właśnie zaczynam wykończenie środka. 
Dom po obrysie zewn. 8 x 8 m, 2 kominy.
W środku: 
piwnica (garaż, kotłownia, spiżarnia, pom. gospodarcze)
parter (salon, kuchnia, łazienka)
poddasze (3 małe sypialnie, łazienka, pralnia)
po podłogach około 135 m2
pow. użytkowa 80 m2
Materiały ze średniej/dobrej półki (ściany BK, okna Oknoplast 2 szyby, Velux, dachówka Roben).

Koszty z robocizną:
Projekt, media, papierologia - 20'000
SSO piwnica - 30'000
SSO góra, więźba, deskowanie, papa - 36'000
Okna - 10'000
Elektryka - 10'000
Tynki - 6'000
Dachówka, okna dachowe, rynny - 20'000

Tyle mam do tej pory zrobione, poszło 130'000 PLN. System zlecony, gospodarczy, zajęło to 2 lata, buduje rodzinna firma budowlana.

Dalej planuje:
Instalacje, wod-kan, CWU, CO podłogówka + 3 grzejniki, PC P-W - 40'000
Drzwi wejściowe, brama garażowa - 10'000
Ocieplenie poddasza, GK - 10'000
Schody, wylewki, gładzie - 20'000
Elewacja - 20'000
Szambo, podjazd, brama, ogrodzenie, taras - 35'000
Łazienki - 20'000
Wykończenie pod klucz - podłogi, kafelki, żyrandole, malowanie, firanki, drzwi wewn. - 40'000
Meble, kuchnia - 40'000
To tak z grubsza.

Razem to daje +/- 400'000 PLN za dom do wprowadzenia (z meblami, ogrodzeniem, trawnikiem itd). I uważam, że buduje tanio.

To gdyby się ktoś zastanawiał ile kosztuje MAŁY dom.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ja właśnie zaczynam wykończenie środka. 
> Dom po obrysie zewn. 8 x 8 m, 2 kominy.
> W środku: 
> piwnica (garaż, kotłownia, spiżarnia, pom. gospodarcze)
> parter (salon, kuchnia, łazienka)
> poddasze (3 małe sypialnie, łazienka, pralnia)
> po podłogach około 135 m2
> pow. użytkowa 80 m2
> Materiały ze średniej/dobrej półki (ściany BK, okna Oknoplast 2 szyby, Velux, dachówka Roben).
> ...



Bardzo zgrabnie to zestawiłeś.Brawo.Wielki ukłon w Twą stronę.Tak lubię.Ceny-kwoty jak najbardziej do zaakceptowania bez wnikliwej analizy.Powtarzam bez wnikliwej. :yes:

----------


## Arturo72

> Razem to daje +/- 400'000 PLN za dom do wprowadzenia (z meblami, ogrodzeniem, trawnikiem itd). I uważam, że buduje tanio.
> To gdyby się ktoś zastanawiał ile kosztuje MAŁY dom.


A ja twierdzę,że budujesz bardzo drogo.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A ja twierdzę,że budujesz bardzo drogo.


Do *ZbyszekT* wcale nie bież tego pod uwagę.Już to wielokrotnie pisałem ,że coś za coś.A jak dla mnie budujesz w miarę tanio.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A ja twierdzę,że budujesz bardzo drogo.


A dlaczego???.Wypunktuj może gdzie byś obniżył koszta. :cool: .
Powiedziałeś i koniec???Napisałeś i finito???.Jakieś dowody na to ,że gościu przesadza.Masz???To daj swoją wyliczankę. :cool: .Nie puszczaj w eter pustych -nie potwierdzonych twierdzeń....zresztą tylko twoich.

----------


## cronin

*ZbyszekT* ja też uważam że drogo. 
Ja wybudowałam dużo większy dom 176 m2, piętrowy (płaski dach) w standardzie energooszczędnym, na gotowo i i wydałam na niego ok. 350 tys. Owszem dużo pracy własnej (głównie przy wykończeniówce), ale też dużo ekip zewnętrznych. Standard wykończenia średni (płytki, panele za 50 zł, meble częściowo nowe cześciowo stare). I z budowlanką ani ja ani mój mąż nie mamy nic wspólnego, wszystkiego uczyliśmy się od zera. Można zbudować tanio i dobrze, tylko trzeba poświęcić dużo czasu na przemyślany, dobry projekt.

----------


## Arturo72

> A dlaczego???.Wypunktuj może gdzie byś obniżył koszta..
> Powiedziałeś i koniec???Napisałeś i finito???.Jakieś dowody na to ,że gościu przesadza.Masz???To daj swoją wyliczankę..Nie puszczaj w eter pustych -nie potwierdzonych twierdzeń....zresztą tylko twoich.


U mnie po podłogach 118m2 i pow.użytkowa też 118m2.



> Ja właśnie zaczynam wykończenie środka. 
> Dom po obrysie zewn. 8 x 8 m, 2 kominy.
> W środku: 
> piwnica (garaż, kotłownia, spiżarnia, pom. gospodarcze)
> parter (salon, kuchnia, łazienka)
> poddasze (3 małe sypialnie, łazienka, pralnia)
> po podłogach około 135 m2
> pow. użytkowa 80 m2
> Materiały ze średniej/dobrej półki (ściany BK, okna Oknoplast 2 szyby, Velux, dachówka Roben).
> ...


U mnie w sumie po dodaniu pierdołów razem daje ok.310tys.zł,wszystko bez ogrodzenia,
3 pełnoprawne sypialnie+salon+pralnio-suszarnia+garaż,118m2 pow.uzytkowej.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Zastanawiałem się czy Cię zacytować.Ale.....ale. po co jak nie rozumiesz o co Cię pytam.Facet napisał zbiorczo koszta. a Ty 




> ..U mnie w sumie* po dodaniu pierdołów* razem daje *ok.310tys.zł*,wszystko bez ogrodzenia,
> 3 pełnoprawne sypialnie+salon+pralnio-suszarnia+garaż,118m2 pow.uzytkowej.................


 Czytasz sam siebie???

----------


## ZbyszekT

Wiem, że można by taniej ,ale ja chciałem piwnicę. Robię wino, piwo - i piwnica musi być  :smile:  Taka moja enklawa  :smile: 

Arturo, weź mi tylko pomóż i wytłumacz 

Meble, kuchnia - 40'000-u mnie 10tys.zl

Jak kupiłeś meble do 3 sypialni, salonu, kuchni z AGD. Za 10 tyś...?

Ja np. chcę mieć i zmywarkę i lodówkę i meble drewniane na wymiar. Można żyć bez tego, ale ma być dobrze, a nie po dziadowsku.

----------


## niktspecjalny

No tak Panowie .....dacie już sobie radę...............................Arturo72  , ZbyszekT.........jesteście zgodni i nikt Wam nie przeszkadza. :sick:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo, weź mi tylko pomóż i wytłumacz 
> 
> Meble, kuchnia - 40'000-u mnie 10tys.zl
> 
> Jak kupiłeś meble do 3 sypialni, salonu, kuchni z AGD. Za 10 tyś...?
> 
> Ja np. chcę mieć i zmywarkę i lodówkę i meble drewniane na wymiar. Można żyć bez tego, ale ma być dobrze, a nie po dziadowsku.


Meble kuchenne oczywiście były robione na wymiar,koszt to 5tys.zł,zdjęcia kuchni są w dzienniku.
Sprzęt w całości Whirlpool,koszt lekko ponad 4tys.zł.
Daleko kuchni do dziadowstwa...
Tu linek do posta z kuchnią:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6012414
a tu do sprzętu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6012743

Meble do sypialni były zabrane z mieszkania,do salonu z Agaty i do pokoju młodego z BRW kupiłem nowe.

----------


## Elfir

Arturo, Zbyszek  elementy wykończeniowe moga kosztowac drastycznie różnie. 
Dlatego dla dobra wątku nie rozdrabiajcie sie na ceny mebli, bo to nie ma znaczenia. Ustalajcie tylko koszty deweloperskiego.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Arturo, Zbyszek  elementy wykończeniowe moga kosztowac drastycznie różnie. 
> Dlatego dla dobra wątku nie rozdrabiajcie sie na ceny mebli, bo to nie ma znaczenia. Ustalajcie tylko koszty deweloperskiego.


Bez cukrowania wszystko powiedziane w kilku zdaniach.Ukłon w stronę Pani moderator.

----------


## budokan

Witam marzycieli u tych którzy juz swoje marzenie zrealizowali. Z grubsza prześledziłem to forum i już wiem że raczej 300tyś nam nie wystarczy. 
Chcemy budowac taki projekt:
http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...ekt-domu-wenus
Wiem że garaż dwustanowiskowy przesądza przekroczenie ww. kwoty, jednak jezeli w garazu nie będzie płytek , poprostu posadzka betonowa i innych pierdół to tak dużo nie powinein wynieść, jednak obecnośc garażu tak z grubsza przeglądając forum "podraża" nam inwestycje o jakieś 50tyś.

Dom zwęzlilismy 0 60cm. z jednej i drugiej strony przez co pow. uzytkowa zmniejszyła się do ok. 110m2 + garaż . ok 36m2.
Jaka jest wasza opinia co do kosztów pod klucz bez szaleństw, wodotrysków, pomp ciepła itp.??
Mile widziane również pomysły oszczędzające koszty budowy.

----------


## Elfir

pierwszy pomysł - inny projekt z dachem dwuspadowym a nie wielospadowym

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Mile widziane również pomysły oszczędzające koszty budowy.


Pewnie tym razem Elfir mnie skrytykuje, ale dot. 300 000,- zł i pomysłów oszczędzające koszty budowy:
- zwarty plan budynku ( prostokąt / kwadrat )
- eliminacja podcieni, tarasów, kominka, spiżarki, 
- likwidacja garażu dwustanowiskowego ( lub etapowanie inwestycji )
- maksymalna likwidacja komunikacji wewnętrznej ( korytarz / holl )
- doprowadzenie PU do max 100m2
- dach dwuspadowy ( jak najbardziej ! ) z powtarzalnymi wiązarami z możliwością przejścia na drewniany prefabrykowany

----------


## Elfir

Łukaszu, - gdybyś częsciej bywał we wątkach "dom za 200-150-300 tyś", zobaczyłbyś, że te rady powtarzają się co stronę.

Po prostu nikomu się już ich nie chce pisać. Bo ile można w kółko o tym samym?
Jak człowiek, który szuka projektu domu ma lenia, by przejrzeć temat, to mnie też nie chce się już dla niego starać i pisać.

----------


## budokan

Co do dachu dowiadywałem sie jaka róznica byłaby przy dwuspadowym . Ograniczenie powierzchni dachu o około 20m2. Przeanalizowałem sporo projektów  i nie jest to różnica kolosalna. Oczywiscie osczędność kilku tysięcy napewno by wyszła.
Spizarka 3x1,5 bez okna to taki ogromny koszt??
Taras zostaje taki jaki jest, jest w bryle budynku kosztem pow. mieszkalnej
Komunikacja po naszych zmianach będzie miała 1,4m i 1,2m szerokości. Z tego sie już zejsc nie da.
Pow. użytkowa będzie miała ok. 110m2 czyli nieco pow. 100m2.
Zwarta bryła budynku: nie widzę mozliwosci projektu z bardzie zwartą bryła budynku, przecierz to kwadrat jest z wystającym na 2m garażem. 
Co do garazu to oczywiście nie podlega dyskusji.

To troche na obrone naszego wyboru, 
ale wy jesteście specjalistami i wasze opinie są dla nas cenne. 

Czy ktoś ma chociaż podobny dom i mógłby podać koszty?

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Łukaszu, - gdybyś częsciej bywał we wątkach "dom za 200-150-300 tyś", zobaczyłbyś, że te rady powtarzają się co stronę.
> 
> Po prostu nikomu się już ich nie chce pisać. Bo ile można w kółko o tym samym?
> Jak człowiek, który szuka projektu domu ma lenia, by przejrzeć temat, to mnie też nie chce się już dla niego starać i pisać.


to jest ogólny dramat ! dla większości Inwestorów. 
energooszczędność wywindowana, potrzeby rodziny 3 – 4-o osobowej w zasadzie stałe, portfel taki nie inny … smutne.
Ale będę zaglądał i na te wątki *i wyciągał wnioski.*

----------


## Elfir

Łukaszu - tak szczerze i z reką na sercu - uważasz, ze dla budżetowego klienta 2+2 potrzeby naprawdę są różne od: salon, kuchnia, trzy sypialnie?
Owszem trafi się taki, co potrzebuje gabinetu, bo pracuje w domu. Albo taki, co jest audiofilem i potrzebuje specjalnego pokoju do odtwarzania muzyki. Abo dysponujący naprawdę nietypowa działką. Ale to rzadkie przypadki. 


Skoro mieszkania w bloku potrafią spełniać oczekiwania ludzi, to dlaczego w domku ma być inaczej? W bloku najwyżej kończy się na przestawieniu ścianek, co w gotowcu też jest możliwe w czasie adaptacji. 

Bardzo często inwestorzy nawet nie uświadamiają sobie swoich własnych potrzeb, póki nie zamieszkają i nie zmienią "blokowego" stylu zycia. Stąd powiedzenie, że pierwszy dom buduje się dla wroga  :smile: 
Dopiero przemieszkanie jakiś czas powoduje, że ludzie odkrywają, że dom t*o nie tylko dach i ściany ale rozwój własnej osobowości.* Nagle odkrywają w sobie pociąg do majsterkowania, robienia nalewek i niechęc do oglądania telewizji. I dopiero wówczas dochodza do wniosku, że  jednak przydałaby się duża spiżarka, albo salon gdzie głownym elementem będzie kominek a nie kino domowe.

Sam wiesz, ze trafienie na architekta, który bedzie także psychologiem nieuświadomionego klienta, nie zdarza się każdemu.

Ja czasem mam sytuacje, gdzie małżonkowie po moim pytaniu, zaczynają się kłocić co do wizji ogrodu, bo okazuje się, że jakiś element wyobrażali sobie kompletnie inaczej.  :smile:   A to tylko ogród a nie dom!

Portfel - no cóż, smutną rzeczywistością naszego kraju sa niskie zarobki i niska zdolnosc kredytowa.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Łukaszu - tak szczerze i z reką na sercu - uważasz, ze dla budżetowego klienta 2+2 potrzeby naprawdę są różne od: salon, kuchnia, trzy sypialnie?
> Owszem trafi się taki, co potrzebuje gabinetu, bo pracuje w domu. Albo taki, co jest audiofilem i potrzebuje specjalnego pokoju do odtwarzania muzyki. Abo dysponujący naprawdę nietypowa działką. Ale to rzadkie przypadki. 
> 
> 
> Skoro mieszkania w bloku potrafią spełniać oczekiwania ludzi, to dlaczego w domku ma być inaczej? W bloku najwyżej kończy się na przestawieniu ścianek, co w gotowcu też jest możliwe w czasie adaptacji. 
> 
> Bardzo często inwestorzy nawet nie uświadamiają sobie swoich własnych potrzeb, póki nie zamieszkają i nie zmienią "blokowego" stylu zycia. Stąd powiedzenie, że pierwszy dom buduje się dla wroga 
> Dopiero przemieszkanie jakiś czas powoduje, że ludzie odkrywają, że dom t*o nie tylko dach i ściany ale rozwój własnej osobowości.* Nagle odkrywają w sobie pociąg do majsterkowania, robienia nalewek i niechęc do oglądania telewizji. I dopiero wówczas dochodza do wniosku, że  jednak przydałaby się duża spiżarka, albo salon gdzie głownym elementem będzie kominek a nie kino domowe.
> 
> ...


Wow !!! a nawet Łoł.Nie szata zdobi człowieka.W domu jako lokum jesteśmy tylko pozorantami ale tylko wtedy gdy nie potrafimy zrozumieć czym jest dla nas nasze gniazdko rodzinne.Nie ważne czy blok czy piętrówka ważne by być tam nie na siłę.Wszyscy Ci którzy podjęli walkę z budowaniem będąc inwestorem niestety jeśli nie zauważą tej małej różnicy,będą sami dla siebie intruzami.Lepiej było przecież w bloku.A tu w domu marzeń jest działka rośliny,trawnik miski dla pasa i kotów,ćwierkanie aż do znudzenia codziennie rano,śniadanie na tarasiku ,podpatrywanie przyrody naszego otoczenia jak się unosi ku niebu.Ech jak fajnie ,że mam własną chałupę. :wink:

----------


## budokan

Odniesie sie ktos do moich wczesniejszych wpisów?

----------


## Elfir

po zwęzeniu projektu od strony sypialni nie wyszły ci nieustawne klitki?
Komunikacja w tym domu jest większa od powierzchni pokoi

Wybrałes po prostu zły projekt.

----------


## budokan

Tak siedze chwile i zastanawiam sie cos ty wymyslił ale za nic nie moge zrozumiec , moze za małe IQ. Wytłumaczysz?

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

*Bardzo często inwestorzy nawet nie uświadamiają sobie swoich własnych potrzeb*
- wiem coś o tym  :smile: 

*dom to nie tylko dach i ściany*
i jestem pod wrażenie Twojej wypowiedzi !

----------


## Nefer

Ja nie wiem jak to jest, że ludzie szukają oszczędności, odchudzają projekt, ale mają w bryle dwu-stanowiskowy garaż większy od salonu. Garaż 36 mkw (to będą bardzo małe samochody, a o kosiarce można zapomnieć), a pokój - 12 mkw. Nie wiem jak to działa, a rozważania o szukaniu oszczędności w takim projekcie uważam za daremne. Odchudzacie dom do 110 metrów domu, ale robicie z 32 mkw większy garaż  - 36 metrów na samochód ? Come on...

----------


## jajmar

> Dom zwęzlilismy 0 60cm. z jednej i drugiej strony przez co pow. uzytkowa zmniejszyła się do ok. 110m2 + garaż . ok 36m2.
> Jaka jest wasza opinia co do kosztów pod klucz bez szaleństw, wodotrysków, pomp ciepła itp.??
> Mile widziane również pomysły oszczędzające koszty budowy.


W podanym linku garaż ma 32,25m2 ty go zweżasz o 60cm i ma 36m2 - jak to możliwe ? 
Pokoje które maja 12 metrów są małe , po zwęzeniu to bądą klitki wg mnie niekaceptowalne w domku.

Pytałes ile wyniesie adptacja koperty przy zmianach ścian ?

----------


## budokan

Ferując takie wyroki ze to zły projekt i nie znając okolicznosci.
wymiary działki
ilosci osób
ustawienia wzgledem stron świata itp. itd.
autor postu wystawia sobie laurkę.
Te naniesione zmiany właśnie zwężają komunikację do szer. 1,4. Tylko 1 pokój "ucinam o 60cm. Z resztą pokoje 3,60x3,60 to są nieustawne klitki?? :ohmy: 
W większości projektów ktore przegladałem to sypialnie parówki mają 3x4m. Nie rozumiem równiez wypowiedzi że pokój 12m2 to są małe? :ohmy: 
Gdzie tu w taki  razie mówimy o osczednosciach??? come on
Ludzie, ja w bloku mam "SALON" 15m2!!!
Co do garażu to powiem tak. Oczywiscie drastycznie bo o ok. 50000zł. podraża to inwestycję.
Natomiast mieszkając w bloku i szarpiac się od lat o miejsce parkingowe , latając z akumulatorami z jednego do drugiego auta i na odwrót i skrobiąc szyby przez 3 m-ce w roku, powiedzielismy z żoną że koniec, Stop. Budowac dom na działce i trzymac znowu auta pod chmurką??????
O nie!!!!!
Róznica na racie 200zł. - wygoda bezcenne.
Zresztą szukając projektu był to warunek.
Jest to sprawa która uprzykrzyła nam życie w bloku dużym stopniu. 
Tak,  garaz wydłuzamy o 0,5m . Doszlismy do wniosku , ze bidulki jakoś się pomieścimy w salonie 30m2 i w tych nieustawnych 12 metrowych klitach a garaż ma być względnie wygodny.
Oczywiscie dach droższy o kilka tyś. (wiem bo siedzę w dachach)
Oczywiscie garaż kosztowna rzecz .
Ale z resztą się nie zgodzę.
- bryła budynku prosta jak j....
- stosunkowo małe łazienki (najdroższe pomieszczenia)
- nie duża kuchnia
- nie dużo okien i żadnych wymyślnych 
- brak wykuszów , załamań, faciatek
- zadaszenie wejscia i tarasu w bryle budynku (dachu)

Oczywiście nie zmieścimy się w kwocie wskazanej w temacie ale zadałem pytanie ludziom miałem nadzieje fachowym z moze i nawet z własnym doswiadczeniem ile tzreba bedzie dołożyć do tych 300t. , a tu widze ze sabat czarownic i towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji rzuciło się na mnie. Dzięki

----------


## bowess

Oj tam, *budokan* - nie bądź dzieciak i nie bierz do siebie. Zwłaszcza, że niby pytasz o oszczędności, a de facto wszystko w projekcie Ci pasuje, więc większe zmiany potaniające nie wchodzą w grę. Jakich właściwie rad oczekujesz w tej sytuacji? Pozostają właściwie tylko banały typu "szukaj promocji na płytki", "białe okna są tańsze od kolorowych".  :smile: 

No dobra, do rzeczy. Dom ma wysokie i dość duże (109m2) poddasze nieużytkowe, ciężki strop, jest nawet niewysoka ściana kolankowa. Piszesz, że dach dwuspad to tylko 20m2 powierzchni mniej. A przecież to nie wszystko. Dwuspad to jednak również mniej m3 więźby, mniej mb kalenic, mniej orynnowania, niższa stawka robocizny u cieśli i dekarzy. No ale to już sam powiedziałeś, że chcesz taki jak jest i koszt dodatkowy znasz.
Piszesz, że bryła prosta. Owszem - nie jest to T czy U, nie ma lukarn. Jednak są dwa podcienie (taras i strefa wejściowa), wysunięty garaż (więc rzut raczej L) no i to, czego na wizkach nie widać - ciężki strop, ścianka kolankowa, wewnątrz ściany nośne wzdłuż i w poprzek budynku. Czy zwężając dom (tu nie do końca rozumiem - chodzi o zwężenie budynku czy raczej o skrócenie?) możecie mieć mniej nośnych, czy wszystkie zostają?
Małe łazienki - jak chcesz wszystkie ściany wyłożyć droższą ceramiką albo naturalnym kamieniem to faktycznie mniejsza tańsza. Jaką planujesz wentylację? Przede wszystkim w łazienkach bez okien powinna być wydajna.
Pytasz, czy spiżarnia to taki duży koszt. Jest parę dodatkowych metrów ściany działowej do postawienia, otynkowania i wykończenia, dodatkowe drzwi, jakieś punkty elektryki, no i wentylacja pomieszczenia.

Ile trzeba dołożyć? Myślę, że przynajmniej 100-120k. A planujesz też robić coś z poddaszem? W innym wątku pytałeś o stałe schody.

----------


## Elfir

> Ferując takie wyroki ze to zły projekt i nie znając okolicznosci.
> wymiary działki
> ilosci osób
> ustawienia wzgledem stron świata itp. itd.
> autor postu wystawia sobie laurkę.
> Te naniesione zmiany właśnie zwężają komunikację do szer. 1,4. Tylko 1 pokój "ucinam o 60cm. Z resztą pokoje 3,60x3,60 to są nieustawne klitki??


Pytanie się *obcych* ludzi nie znających wymiarów działki, ilości osób, usawiania względem stron świata itd., czy projekt jest dobry, wystawia też JAKĄS LAURKĘ PYTAJĄCEMU prawda?

Róznica między nami polega na tym, że myśmy wybudowali i wiemy ile to kosztuje i gdzie generowane sa koszty. Które elementy mają znaczenie a które nie. 

Mnie ten dom kompletnie nie pasuje do wątku dom za 300 tyś,  co delikatnie dawałam znać. Ale nie moje pieniądze, nie mój kredyt, nie mój problem. 
Zbudujesz ten dom za 100 tyś a za resztę pojedziesz sobie na wakacje dookoła świata.

----------


## firewall

> Co do dachu dowiadywałem sie jaka róznica byłaby przy dwuspadowym . Ograniczenie powierzchni dachu o około 20m2. Przeanalizowałem sporo projektów  i nie jest to różnica kolosalna. Oczywiscie osczędność kilku tysięcy napewno by wyszła.
> Spizarka 3x1,5 bez okna to taki ogromny koszt??
> Taras zostaje taki jaki jest, jest w bryle budynku kosztem pow. mieszkalnej
> Komunikacja po naszych zmianach będzie miała 1,4m i 1,2m szerokości. Z tego sie już zejsc nie da.
> Pow. użytkowa będzie miała ok. 110m2 czyli nieco pow. 100m2.
> Zwarta bryła budynku: nie widzę mozliwosci projektu z bardzie zwartą bryła budynku, przecierz to kwadrat jest z wystającym na 2m garażem. 
> Co do garazu to oczywiście nie podlega dyskusji.
> 
> To troche na obrone naszego wyboru, 
> ...


Kazdy buduje coś innego, w innym regionie,przy innych priorytetach(materiały,ekipy,etc.) więc nikt nie porówna ci kosztów.
Dach dwuspadowy jest zawsze tańszy w realizacji niż inne(im więcej udziwnień tym droższy). I tak tu parę tysięcy,tam parę i nagle da się zbudować taniej.
Specjalistów też nie jest tu wielu, bo jak na razie udziela się tutaj* ŁŁ*, a pozostali albo ćwiczą to na własnej skórze albo dopiero planują. Architekt, niestety, zawsze pozostanie w duszy artystą bujający nieco w chmurach, a koszty będą dlań zawsze drugorzędną sprawą lub ogólnie pomijalną.
Niestety jak sam nie pogłówkujesz nikt za ciebie tego nie zrobi.

----------


## mamik

> Dom zwęzlilismy 0 60cm. z jednej i drugiej strony przez co pow. uzytkowa zmniejszyła się do ok. 110m2 + garaż . ok 36m2.
> Jaka jest wasza opinia co do kosztów pod klucz bez szaleństw, wodotrysków, pomp ciepła itp.??
> Mile widziane również pomysły oszczędzające koszty budowy.


czy zmiany konsultowałeś z architektem? w tym projekcie zwężenie domu spowoduje duże zmiany np w konstrukcji dachu, warto spytać architekta, który ten dom projektował, czy planowane zmiany da się wprowadzić,
pomieszczenie gospodarcze 1,5 to trochę mało, będzie niewygodne w użytkowaniu
projektów gotowych podobnych do wybranego przez Ciebie jest dużo, może warto jednak poszukać innego, w który ingerencja będzie mniejsza, każda zmiana niesie za sobą konsekwencje, wielu z nich nie jesteś w stanie przewidzieć, u mnie np. przesunięcie ściany nośnej o kilka cm spowodowało konieczność zastosowania belek stropowych o moduł (chyba 30cm to było) dłuższych - niby drobiazg, ale chodzi o zasadę

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

*Mamik*
*czy zmiany konsultowałeś z architektem? … warto spytać architekta, który ten dom projektował*
- to znaczy z kim? z sprzedawcą *PG*_Projektu Gotowego ?
- mam wrażenie ( z super małymi wyjątkami !!! ), że dla „projektanta” PG jest bez znaczenia, czy dom ma dach dwuspadowy, czterospadowy, kopertowy, mansardowy, wielospadowy, uskokowy, naczółkowy, pulpitowy, mansardowo-naczółkowy, półszczytowy, wklęsły … płaski, czy kolebkowy. Nie jest osobą do uzgodnień projektu.
Coś takiego jak UZGODNIENIA / KONSULTACJE przy PG miedzy Autorem, a Klientem nie występują. 
Może to się zmieni ( uregulowania prawne ) – czego wszystkim, życzę.

*Firewall*
*Architekt, niestety, zawsze pozostanie w duszy artystą* 
- z tym się zgodzę ! ( z wykluczeniem słowa „niestety” )
- to nas wyróżnia. Czym byłby architekt bez duszy artysty ?
*bujający nieco w chmurach*
- a z tym się nie zgodzę !

----------


## firewall

Dla budujących za bardzo małe pieniądze jest* niestety*. A ogólnie to jest tych artystów za mało, co widać po krajobrazie naszych miast i wsi.* W chmurach* też są, bo inaczej dbaliby o każdą złotówkę klienta którą ten wyda na inwestycję. A tak nie jest,co widać przeglądając projekty ( wiem, ze to nie wasza rola tylko konstruktora, ale zamawiający projekt nie rozbija odpowiedzialności na konstruktor, architekt, branżysta ) . A w wielu wypadkach często występuje Ctr+C, Ctr+V.

----------


## budokan

> Pytanie się *obcych* ludzi nie znających wymiarów działki, ilości osób, usawiania względem stron świata itd., czy projekt jest dobry, wystawia też JAKĄS LAURKĘ PYTAJĄCEMU prawda?


W KTÓRYM MIEJSCU I W JAKIM POŚCIE PYTAŁEM SIĘ O OCENE PROJEKTU POD WZGLĘDEM DOBRY LUB ZŁY?? Może jeszcze ładny lub brzydki pytałem???

----------


## niktspecjalny

> W KTÓRYM MIEJSCU I W JAKIM POŚCIE PYTAŁEM SIĘ O OCENE PROJEKTU POD WZGLĘDEM DOBRY LUB ZŁY?? Może jeszcze ładny lub brzydki pytałem???


Pytaj ale nie krzycz. :smile: .Czasami pytasz bez sensu.Ale pozostaw to sobie bo Ci co Ci radzą ,radzą dobrze.

----------


## Elfir

> W KTÓRYM MIEJSCU I W JAKIM POŚCIE PYTAŁEM SIĘ O OCENE PROJEKTU POD WZGLĘDEM DOBRY LUB ZŁY?? Może jeszcze ładny lub brzydki pytałem???


Pytałeś jak zaoszczędzić - odpowiedziałam - zmieniając projekt, bo ten jest zły.
Jak napisałam - zbudujesz i pewnie jeszcze na wycieczkę dookola swiata pojedziesz, tyle ci zostanie z 300 tyś 

 :big lol: .

Z mojej strony EOT, szkoda pomagać niektórym ludziom bo sa po prostu zbyt oporni na wiedzę.

----------


## budokan

> Pytałeś jak zaoszczędzić - odpowiedziałam - zmieniając projekt, bo ten jest zły.
> Jak napisałam - zbudujesz i pewnie jeszcze na wycieczkę dookola swiata pojedziesz, tyle ci zostanie z 300 tyś 
> 
> .
> 
> Z mojej strony EOT, szkoda pomagać niektórym ludziom bo sa po prostu zbyt oporni na wiedzę.



Pomagać? lakoniczne "to zły projekt:" bardzo mi pomógł. . Jestem dozgonnie wdzięczny. 

Pozdrawiam elito forum.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Pomagać? lakoniczne "to zły projekt:" bardzo mi pomógł. . Jestem dozgonnie wdzięczny. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam elito forum.


Fajnie ,że nie zrozumiałeś.Jakieś tam wnioski już wyciągałeś. :yes:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Dla budujących za bardzo małe pieniądze jest* niestety*. A ogólnie to jest tych artystów za mało, co widać po krajobrazie naszych miast i wsi.* W chmurach* też są, bo inaczej dbaliby o każdą złotówkę klienta którą ten wyda na inwestycję. A tak nie jest,co widać przeglądając projekty ( wiem, ze to nie wasza rola tylko konstruktora, ale zamawiający projekt nie rozbija odpowiedzialności na konstruktor, architekt, branżysta ) . A w wielu wypadkach często występuje Ctr+C, Ctr+V.


Inwestor „ budujący za bardzo małe pieniądze ” oszczędza na projekcie i wybiera zazwyczaj tzw. Projekt Gotowy. W tym wyborze *architekt nie uczestniczy !* tylko reklama i marketing.
Projekt Gotowy ma określoną Architekturę, ta natomiast determinuje rozwiązania konstrukcyjne i instalacyjne, co przekłada się bezpośrednio na koszty realizacji obiektu.

----------


## firewall

Nie każdy oszczędza na tym etapie.Szczególnie jak nie można znaleźć odpowiedniego projektu, a spore zmiany w gotowcu powodują że cena projektu robi się taka sama.

----------


## Elfir

Łukaszu - koszty realizacyjne popularnych gotowców są +/- znane (chociażby z dzienników na forach).
Za to kupując indywidualny kupuje się czesto kota w worku, bo rzeczywisty kosztorys będzie mozna opracować dopiero gdy zamówiony projekt zostanie ukończony i oddany do kosztorysanta. 
Jeśli trafi się na architekta-artystę lub mało orientujacego się w rzeczywistych kosztach budowy rozwiązań konstrukcyjnych - dopiero po zaplaceniu za pracę architekta inwestor dowie się, ile budowa domu go rzeczywiście będzie kosztować. A jeśli inwestor też niespecjalnie się orientuje, ale zależy mu na niedrogiej budowie, to może się przykro rozczarować.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jestem takim inwestorem co szukał gotowca. Skończyło się na narysowaniu domu prawie od podstaw ale na moim szkicu. I powiem, że nie kupiłbym nigdy gotowca jeśli by mi nie odpowiadał w 100%.

----------


## Nefer

Kupiłam gotowy, mieszkam i nie ma uwag.

----------


## Elfir

Nefer - ale on tobie odpowiadał, tak?
A o tym pisał Sniper

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Kupiłam gotowy, mieszkam i nie ma uwag.


To takie trochę niemożliwe.Kupiłaś projekt dedykowany pod Ciebie ,pod swoje potrzeby?Mój też wydawał się trafiony ale jednak po wnikliwej analizie ,by mieszkało się tak ja chcę i Gosiuś, a nie ten co stworzył projekt, zmian takich nietuzinkowych by się wydawało było .Kuźwa było bo trzeba było czasami iść na kompromis.Aż powstał ten upragniony.A on tylko nanosił zgodnie oczywiście z PNB. Więc nie wierze ,że gotowiec zaspokoił Twe potrzeby.Tak się nie da.

----------


## Arturo72

> Więc nie wierze ,że gotowiec zaspokoił Twe potrzeby.Tak się nie da.


Zapewniam,że się da.
Ja mam gotowca i po roku mieszkania nie widzimy nic co mogłoby być zmienione czy zamienione.
To jest to co chcieliśmy i oczekiwaliśmy po tym domu.

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Czy dobrze rozumiem tok rozumowania NS'a, że tylko projekt indywidualny gwarantuje brak uwag przy jego późniejszym zamieszkiwaniu? A jeśli, gotowiec po minimalnych, kosmetycznych wręcz zmianach jest właśnie tym co mi odpowiada? A innemu nawet bez tych zmian? 
Czy wg Ciebie gotowiec jakim jest np. samochód nie może spełniać pokładanych w nim oczekiwań, tylko produkcja jednostkowa?

Naciągane, wynika z tego dokładnie tyle, że Twoich oczekiwań gotowce nie spełniały. Ale nie jesteś żadnym wykładnikiem, podobnie jak ja i reszta forumowiczów. Każdy ma swoje potrzeby i każdy w inny sposób je zrealizuje. Jeden mieszkaniem w bloku, inny domkiem ze sztancy, jeszcze inny w wymarzonym domu "uszytym" wg jego wskazówek czy wizji.

----------


## Nefer

Mój gotowiec był dokładnie taki, jakiego szukałam. A nie było to proste, bo miałam dość specyficzne wymagania. Powiedziałabym nawet, że bardzo nietypowe. 
- antresola nad salonem
- szerokość działki 20m
- oddzielnie mieszkanie na parterze (2 pokoje z kuchnią)
- garaż na dwa samochody
- 4 pokoje na górze.
Każdy z tych warunków oddzielnie nie jest problemem. Wszystkie na raz już są. 
Tak, wprowadziłam kosmetyczne zmiany, ale one były rzeczywiście kosmetyczne (żadna z nich nie była zmianą istotną).
A więc to możliwe, by znaleźć gotowca odpowiadającego potrzebom, bez konieczności zmian konstrukcyjnych, nawet przy tak trudnych wymaganiach.
Mieszkam szósty rok i nie zmieniłabym niczego.

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Mówiąc szczerze czasem mam wrażenie, że gdyby dobrze poszukać, wszystko już zostało jako gotowce zrobione. Uogólniam oczywiście, myślę o szeroko pojętej "normalności", choć jak widać po domu Nefer, nawet te mniej zwyczajne wymagania gotowce potrafią spełnić.

----------


## CodeSnipper

I o to chodzi.  U mnie dom prosty do bólu ze względu na koszty więc rysowanie pomogło wykorzystać przestrzeń na maksa

----------


## kama33

budokan - ja mam bardzo podobny dom do tego z twojego projektu. Mój jest troszkę dłuższy, przez co za salonem mam czwartą sypialnię. Powierzchnia całkowita mojego domu - razem z garazem takim jak u ciebie, wynosi 180 m kw. Do tej pory wydałam 300 tys zł. Jestem na etapie wykańczania. Szacuję, ze wydam jeszcze ok 15 tys, ale: nie ma w tym tarasu, podjazdu, zagospodarowania działki, ogrodzenia i co najważniejsze zadnych mebli. Kupiony mam sprzęt do kuchni, resztę rzeczy biorę z mieszkania. Dodam tylko, że buduję w biednym i co za tym idzie tanim rejonie. Ceny robocizny u mnie w porównaniu z tymi, które podawane są na tym forum są raczej niskie.

----------


## Elfir

> Mówiąc szczerze czasem mam wrażenie, że gdyby dobrze poszukać, wszystko już zostało jako gotowce zrobione. Uogólniam oczywiście, myślę o szeroko pojętej "normalności", choć jak widać po domu Nefer, nawet te mniej zwyczajne wymagania gotowce potrafią spełnić.



Zdziwiłabyś się.
Na forum jest watek "pomóżcie wybrac projekt" i naprawdę są sytuacje, kiedy niczego sensownego z gotowcow nie mozna wybrać. A wierz mi, że ja i bowess mamy doskonałą pamięć do planów najpopularniejszych pracowni. 
Kiedy zaczynają się problemy? Kiedy ktoś chce dom tani w budowie o oszczędnym, funkcjonalnym planie wnętrz.
Niemal wszytskie gotowce mają bardzo drogie fajerwerki konstrukcyjne (balkony, wykusze, słupy, żelbetowe nawisy, skomplikowany układ wnętrz, mnóstwo ścian nosnych), bo prosta stodoła przecież się nie sprzeda. Sprzedaje się głównie piękna wizualka.
Na dodatek plany powstawały przed nowelizacją prawa budowlanego i pracownie na chybcika musiały je dostosowywać , przez co, przy doprojektowanej WM pozostawiono mnóstwo kominów. Poza tym pracownia nie wie czym ogrzewać bedzie jej klient dom, wiec kotłownie są uśrednione - zwykle za małe na paliwo stałe i za duże na gaz czy PC. 
To sa takie drobne szczególiki, którymi początkujący inwestor nie zawraca sobie głowy lub je ignoruje wierząc, ze rozwiążą się w czasie budowy czy adaptacji.

Wiele osób które wybudowało gotowce nawet nie zdaje spobie sprawy, że ich dom mozna było wybudowac taniej.

----------


## Elfir

> budokan - ja mam bardzo podobny dom do tego z twojego projektu.


Dziękuję ci kamo, za głos rozsądku.

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Elfir - jako człowiek ogólnie ugodowy, przyjmuję do wiadomości. Dla "potrzeb" internetowych dyskusji, zazwyczaj używam określeń typu "wydaje mi się", "moim zdaniem", "wg mnie" itd., więc w zasadzie to było moje spostrzeżenie, mylne być może, a nie prawda objawiona  :wink: 

Zmienię więc zdanie i napiszę, że w bardzo wielu przypadkach, moim zdaniem zamawianie projektu indywidualnego podyktowane jest chęcią posiadania czegoś, we własnym mniemaniu, lepszego od "zwykłego, sztampowego" gotowca  :wink:  Co w zasadzie rozumiem - w końcu nie chcemy wszyscy nosić szarych chińskich mundurków i mieszkać w takich samych domach. Dobrze tylko, żeby za realizacją swoich wizji szła ogólnie pojęta uroda takich dzieł. Choć i w gotowcach są perełki, jak te pokazane w Szczytach kiczu i kuriozum  :Smile: 

To nie miejsce na taką dyskusję, ale nawet projekt indywidualny NIE pogodzi wszystkich potrzeb.

----------


## Elfir

Kasia - ja też to pisałam bardzo ogólnie, jako uwagę dla przyszłych inwestorów.

jak wielu z nich olewa aspekty o których napisałam, niestety, wielokrotnie sie przekonałam. Ignoruje dobre rady, bo dom fajnie wygląda i ma salon o zakładanej pow. Więc jego zdaniem ja się mylę i robię mu na złość sugerując zmianę projektu.

Projekty indywidualne, które omawiane są też w swoim wątku, bardzo rzadko są "och i ach", bo na takie wiekszości forumowiczów nie stać (wyjątkami są np. lullaby, czy robert) albo MPZP narzuca bryłę. 
To często zwykłe stodoły, o wyglądzie gotowca, ale indywidualnym wnętrzu.

Mój dom - zwykła kostka do bliźniaczenia, musiał mieć indywidualny układ, bo ja chciałam wszytsko na odwrót. Zamknięta kuchnia od tyłu domu, salon od frontu. Zero skosów i kotłownia na piętrze. Nie istniał gotowiec nawet luźno zbieżny (by mozna go adaptować) z moimi potrzebami.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> budokan - ja mam bardzo podobny dom do tego z twojego projektu. Mój jest troszkę dłuższy, przez co za salonem mam czwartą sypialnię. Powierzchnia całkowita mojego domu - razem z garazem takim jak u ciebie, wynosi 180 m kw. Do tej pory wydałam 300 tys zł. Jestem na etapie wykańczania. Szacuję, ze wydam jeszcze ok 15 tys, ale: nie ma w tym tarasu, podjazdu, zagospodarowania działki, ogrodzenia i co najważniejsze zadnych mebli. Kupiony mam sprzęt do kuchni, resztę rzeczy biorę z mieszkania. Dodam tylko, że buduję w biednym i co za tym idzie tanim rejonie. Ceny robocizny u mnie w porównaniu z tymi, które podawane są na tym forum są raczej niskie.


*kama33*
- to o ile dobrze liczę wychodzi ok.1660,-zł/m2 STAN SUROWY ZAMKNIĘTY
plus należy doliczyć koszty wykończeniówki /wnętrz / zagospodarowania terenu.
- czy możesz napisać w którym roku projekt uzyskał Pozwolenie na budowę oraz jaki masz typ ogrzewania i wentylacji obiektu ( grawitacyjna / mechaniczna ) ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## niktspecjalny

Pani Kasia źle rozumie to co piszę.Jak dla mnie nie ma projektu indywidualnego kupionego jako gotowca.Albo jest gotowiec albo indywidualny.

A to to proszę wykasować:



> .....Czy wg Ciebie gotowiec jakim jest np. samochód nie może spełniać pokładanych w nim oczekiwań, tylko produkcja jednostkowa?.........


Czy w WC musi być muszla klozetowa???.Można sobie postawić toi-toia.Będzie czyściej i bardziej zapachowo.

Rozmawiamy na FM o Domach a nie o mieszkaniu w samochodzie.

----------


## kama33

> *kama33*
> - to o ile dobrze liczę wychodzi ok.1660,-zł/m2 STAN SUROWY ZAMKNIĘTY
> plus należy doliczyć koszty wykończeniówki /wnętrz / zagospodarowania terenu.
> - czy możesz napisać w którym roku projekt uzyskał Pozwolenie na budowę oraz jaki masz typ ogrzewania i wentylacji obiektu ( grawitacyjna / mechaniczna ) ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


W sierpniu minie 2 lata od rozpoczęcia budowy. Pozwolenie na budowe uzyskaliśmy kilka miesięcy wczesniej. Ogrzewanie w całym domu jest podłogowe, wentylacja grawitacyjna. Nie zgodzę się z tym, że stan który mam w tej chwili i który kosztował 300 tys zł to stan surowy zamknięty. To juz zdecydowanie więcej. Do wprowadzenia się zostało dokończyć płytki w łazience, pomalowac ściany, założyc osprzęt elektryczny, rozłożyć panele(są kupione), wstawić drzwi wew (część zapłacona). Część zewnętrzna zostanie zrobiona po sprzedaży mieszkania  :smile:  Dom jest ocieplony, zostało nałozyc tynk zewn.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> W sierpniu minie 2 lata od rozpoczęcia budowy. Pozwolenie na budowe uzyskaliśmy kilka miesięcy wczesniej. Ogrzewanie w całym domu jest podłogowe, wentylacja grawitacyjna. Nie zgodzę się z tym, że stan który mam w tej chwili i który kosztował 300 tys zł to stan surowy zamknięty. To juz zdecydowanie więcej. Do wprowadzenia się zostało dokończyć płytki w łazience, pomalowac ściany, założyc osprzęt elektryczny, rozłożyć panele(są kupione), wstawić drzwi wew (część zapłacona). Część zewnętrzna zostanie zrobiona po sprzedaży mieszkania  Dom jest ocieplony, zostało nałozyc tynk zewn.


Bardzo Ci dziekuję za informację !
Jeśli mogę Ci coś życzyć, to zakończenia budowy i Pozwolenia na Użytkowanie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Nie wiem jak z rozumieniem Ciebie przez Panią Kasię, zapytam ją w domu, ale Wojtek, który praktycznie wyłącznie pisze na forum na pewno Cię nie rozumie. Z wzajemnością, jak widzę. Niemniej, kontynuować tematu raczej nie ma sensu. Oczywiście kasować części postu też nie będę. Przykład z samochodem był celowo skrajny, dla większej czytelności, okazuje się że jeszcze było za słabo  :wink: 
Owszem, FM jest o budowaniu, ale są i tematy z nim "luźno" związane, jak choćby muzyka, hobby czy kulinaria, prawda? Nie widzę nic złego czy niewłaściwego w podawaniu przykładów spoza branży budowlanej.

Jeśli masz taką potrzebę, odpowiedz mi jeszcze coś, ale offtopa już skończmy.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Nie ma sensu. Wyciągnąłem "pomocną dłoń"Lepiej w ignorowanych i nie czytać.Fajniej z jednej i drugiej strony.EOT.

Twój cytat z budowniczych:




> .................Czy wg Ciebie gotowiec jakim jest np. samochód nie może spełniać pokładanych w nim oczekiwań, tylko produkcja jednostkowa?............................


i mój bardziej dosadny po Twoim:




> .......Czy w WC musi być muszla klozetowa???.Można sobie postawić toi-toia.Będzie czyściej i bardziej zapachowo.
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				................


Wybacz poza EOT.............Wam się krowy źrebią. :wave:

----------


## hanzli

A co myślicie o takim projekcie?
http://www.domenadom.pl/produkty/195...mirror=1&tab=1
Oczywiście likwiduje wykusz i balkonik.

----------


## Kal_b_E

> A co myślicie o takim projekcie?
> http://www.domenadom.pl/produkty/195...mirror=1&tab=1
> Oczywiście likwiduje wykusz i balkonik.


Moim zdaniem w domu jednorodzinnym kuchnia powinna być oddzielona ścianą od salonu, poza tym OK.

----------


## Elfir

> A co myślicie o takim projekcie?
> http://www.domenadom.pl/produkty/195...mirror=1&tab=1
> Oczywiście likwiduje wykusz i balkonik.


Tam nie widzę wykuszu.

To bardzo duży dom. IMHO za 300 tyś niewykonalne

----------


## M-M

Jak dla mnie salon jest bardzo nieustawny, brak miejsca na jakąkolwiek półkę, nie wspominając o większym meblu. Za to jest wielka "dziura" między schodami a stołem

----------


## anSi

> Mój gotowiec był dokładnie taki, jakiego szukałam. A nie było to proste, bo miałam dość specyficzne wymagania. Powiedziałabym nawet, że bardzo nietypowe. 
> - antresola nad salonem
> - szerokość działki 20m
> - oddzielnie mieszkanie na parterze (2 pokoje z kuchnią)
> - garaż na dwa samochody
> - 4 pokoje na górze.
> Każdy z tych warunków oddzielnie nie jest problemem. Wszystkie na raz już są. 
> Tak, wprowadziłam kosmetyczne zmiany, ale one były rzeczywiście kosmetyczne (żadna z nich nie była zmianą istotną).
> A więc to możliwe, by znaleźć gotowca odpowiadającego potrzebom, bez konieczności zmian konstrukcyjnych, nawet przy tak trudnych wymaganiach.
> Mieszkam szósty rok i nie zmieniłabym niczego.


Podpisuję się Nefer pod twoim postem, bo i u mnie było podobnie. Notabene, mamy projekty z tej samej pracowni, o ile dobrze pamiętam. Co ciekawe, wielu odwiedzających mnie gości pyta, czy to był projekt indywidualny, bo na gotowca nie wygląda  :smile:  Mieszkam siódmy rok i także niczego bym nie zmieniła.

----------


## budokan

> budokan - ja mam bardzo podobny dom do tego z twojego projektu. Mój jest troszkę dłuższy, przez co za salonem mam czwartą sypialnię. Powierzchnia całkowita mojego domu - razem z garazem takim jak u ciebie, wynosi 180 m kw. Do tej pory wydałam 300 tys zł. Jestem na etapie wykańczania. Szacuję, ze wydam jeszcze ok 15 tys, ale: nie ma w tym tarasu, podjazdu, zagospodarowania działki, ogrodzenia i co najważniejsze zadnych mebli. Kupiony mam sprzęt do kuchni, resztę rzeczy biorę z mieszkania. Dodam tylko, że buduję w biednym i co za tym idzie tanim rejonie. Ceny robocizny u mnie w porównaniu z tymi, które podawane są na tym forum są raczej niskie.


Dziekuje Ci serdecznie za odpowiedź. Oczywiście w cene budowy domu i wykończenia nie wchodzą wymienione przez ciebie elementy, ogrodzenie, podjazd, meble , no może taras ale to naswietla mi przynajmniej rząd kosztów. 315-320 tyś jest do przebolenia a nie jak piszą niektórzy experci 400tyś i wzwyż, a niektóre bezczelne uwagi LIDERÓW forum "taa zbudujesz się za 300tyś i na wycieczke dookoła świata pojedziesz" pozostawiam bez komentarza. # dni temu rozmawiałem z Panią która kończy swój budynek 120m2 + garaż 40m2 i leciutko może przekroczy 300tyś i wcale nie na najtańszych materiałach. oczywiscie systemem gospodarczym bez burżuazji i brania ekipy od podstaw. Sama mówiła zeby nie słuchać i nie czytac tych forumowych kaskderów co to 500-700 tyś wydali. Stac ich to nie wydają. Co prawda ma dach dwuspadowy ale za to deskowany i przykryty dachówką, takze na jedno wychodzi z moim prostym kopertowym np. krytym dobrą blachą. 
Moje tereny też nie są jakoś bogate, u nas też naprawdę mozna wynegocjowac fajne ceny. 
Jak się nazywa twój projekt, z chęcią bym zerknął na rzuty.

----------


## Nefer

Budokan, nie złość się  :smile:   Jak widzisz wszystko zależy od tego ile pracy własnej włożysz w ten dom. Są tu na forum dzienniki ludzi, którzy budowali dom rękami własnymi, żony, brata i kolegi. Ich koszty są nieporównywalnie niższe od kosztów ludzi, którzy wynajmowali ekipy. 
Pomyśl więc jakie prace możesz wykonać samodzielnie. W W-wie dobry glazurnik bierze 50 pln za metr. Nie wiem ile w Radomiu, ale 30 pln to minimum. Jeśli sam położysz płytki to sam widzisz jakie możesz mieć oszczędności. I tak możesz wycenić każdą czynność.
Średni koszt wykończenia domu (bez zewnętrza) z użyciem ekip to 2,500 - 3,000 pln za metr (w zależności od klasy użytych materiałów).
Sam musisz oszacować jakie prace potrafisz wykonać i o ile zmniejszysz w ten sposób koszty.

----------


## bowess

Własna robocizna może oznaczać znaczącą redukcję kosztów, a nie wspominałeś o tym pytając o szacunkowe koszty budowy.

Nie odpowiedziałeś na moje pytania o kwestię poddasza (czy chcesz użytkować, czy ocieplenie będzie po stropie czy po dachu) ani czy redukcja wymiarów budynku pozwoliła zmniejszyć liczbę ścian nośnych i fundamentów pod nimi.
Swoją ocenę kosztów budowy podałam dla klasycznego systemu gospodarczego z zatrudnianiem kolejnych ekip, bo nie zaznaczyłeś na początku, że możesz włożyć pracę własną, podałeś tylko, że garaż może być z wylewką i tynkiem.
Dlaczego uważam, że ten dom ekipami trudno będzie wybudować za 2,5k/m2? Głównie dlatego, że jest to dom parterowy, a posiada ciężki strop i ścianę kolankową, w poprzek budynku zaprojektowano dwie ściany nośne - to zwiększa wydatki na stal i beton. Dach jest czterospadowy i dość wysoki, dlatego i więźby będzie sporo m3.
Na dachu będzie dużo odpadów z klasycznych arkuszy blachodachówki. Rozważasz blachę panelową?

----------


## budokan

dzieki za odp. Nie wspomniałem o pracy własnej nigdzie , nie nadaje się do tego i nie umiem.  Zreszta kama33 tez nic nie mówiła o własnych czynnosciach przy budowie i wykańczaniu. Pewnie macie racje ze wszystkim odnośnie kosztów ale okolice troche ponad 300tyś myślę że są realne. 
 .Czy uwieżycie że ten domek zbudowano i wykończono bez mebli za 200tyś.?? Jeszcze garaż poszeżono o 1m. 
http://archiportal.pl/projekt/bella2/

----------


## Nefer

Ja uwierzę, że postawiono go za 180.000. Jeśli od momentu SSZ człowiek wszystko zrobił sam  :smile:

----------


## budokan

> Własna robocizna może oznaczać znaczącą redukcję kosztów, a nie wspominałeś o tym pytając o szacunkowe koszty budowy.
> 
> Nie odpowiedziałeś na moje pytania o kwestię poddasza (czy chcesz użytkować, czy ocieplenie będzie po stropie czy po dachu) ani czy redukcja wymiarów budynku pozwoliła zmniejszyć liczbę ścian nośnych i fundamentów pod nimi.
> Swoją ocenę kosztów budowy podałam dla klasycznego systemu gospodarczego z zatrudnianiem kolejnych ekip, bo nie zaznaczyłeś na początku, że możesz włożyć pracę własną, podałeś tylko, że garaż może być z wylewką i tynkiem.
> Dlaczego uważam, że ten dom ekipami trudno będzie wybudować za 2,5k/m2? Głównie dlatego, że jest to dom parterowy, a posiada ciężki strop i ścianę kolankową, w poprzek budynku zaprojektowano dwie ściany nośne - to zwiększa wydatki na stal i beton. Dach jest czterospadowy i dość wysoki, dlatego i więźby będzie sporo m3.
> Na dachu będzie dużo odpadów z klasycznych arkuszy blachodachówki. Rozważasz blachę panelową?


Oczywiście poddasze nie użytkowe, ale otwarta furtka na moze przyszłosć, dach nie ocieplony, strop ocieplony styropianem (lub strop drewniany i wełna).
Napewno na dach panelówka.

----------


## budokan

> Ja uwierzę, że postawiono go za 180.000. Jeśli od momentu SSZ człowiek wszystko zrobił sam


SSZ kosztował 100tyś.

----------


## Nefer

To niedrogo. Ciekawe czy wszystko robiły ekipy. BO cudów nie ma  :smile:  Nie wiem jakie materiały, bo jak poszło najtaniej to słabo. Jednak potem się płaci za takie oszczędności rachunkami. Osobiście wolałabym oszczędzać na wykończeniu niż na pokryciu dachu, ścianach, ociepleniu czy oknach.

----------


## Nefer

Tu ludzie maja na pewno lepsze osiągi  :smile:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dom!!!/page104

----------


## bowess

> dzieki za odp. Nie wspomniałem o pracy własnej nigdzie , nie nadaje się do tego i nie umiem.  Zreszta kama33 tez nic nie mówiła o własnych czynnosciach przy budowie i wykańczaniu. Pewnie macie racje ze wszystkim odnośnie kosztów ale okolice troche ponad 300tyś myślę że są realne. 
>  .Czy uwieżycie że ten domek zbudowano i wykończono bez mebli za 200tyś.?? Jeszcze garaż poszeżono o 1m. 
> http://archiportal.pl/projekt/bella2/


Ja uwierzę, bo mój jest za 200 z umeblowaniem, ogrodzeniem i ścieżkami z kostki, ale trochę było prac we własnym zakresie.  :smile:

----------


## budokan

> To niedrogo. Ciekawe czy wszystko robiły ekipy. BO cudów nie ma  Nie wiem jakie materiały, bo jak poszło najtaniej to słabo. Jednak potem się płaci za takie oszczędności rachunkami. Osobiście wolałabym oszczędzać na wykończeniu niż na pokryciu dachu, ścianach, ociepleniu czy oknach.


Murarz do więżby dachowej 21tyś. 
Krycie przyzwoita blachą 6000zł. 
blacha 13tyś.+ akcesoria z rynnami stalowymi 
okna nie pamiętam
ale to i tak niezle koszty.

----------


## budokan

> Ja uwierzę, bo mój jest za 200 z umeblowaniem, ogrodzeniem i ścieżkami z kostki, ale trochę było prac we własnym zakresie.


jak nazywa sie twój projekt i to "trochę" własnej roboty to co konkretnie? :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jestem w trakcie zamawiania i płacenia za towar. Z kosztorysu w excelu i dotychczasowych zakupów wynika mi, że za materiały na mojego szkieletowca do SSZ - dob obity wełną, z tynkiem i płykami KG w środku, okna, drzwi i dach z blachą trapezową dam jakieś 110 tysięcy. Robocizna w całości samodzielna z rodziną.

----------


## bowess

W stopce mam "Dziennik budowy" - tam jest rozpisane. "Trochę" oznacza dużo, ale nie z klubu samorobów.  :smile:  Projekt gotowy "Kokosz Eko".

----------


## kama33

Budokan - ja mam projekt indywidualny, ale - tak jak pisałam - bardzo podobny do tego co pokazywałeś. Patrząc na projekt można od razu powiedzieć, ze do tanich on nie należy  :smile:  Parterówka z wielospadowym dachem o powierzchni 330 m kw, 3 kominy, kuchnia daleko od łazienki i jeszcze duży pokój dla samochodu  :wink:  Ale jest taki jaki chcieliśmy  :smile:  Nic nie robiliśmy sami - wszystko ekipy. Teraz dopiero przecieraliśmy sciany sami, będziemy je gruntować i malować. No i sami zamierzamy kłaść panele. Zmieścilismy sie dokładnie w planowanym budżecie. Ale zanim rozpoczęliśmy budowę i udaliśmy sie po kredyt dokładnie liczyłam co ile kosztuje. Dzwoniłam po sklepach, sprawdzałam ceny na internecie, dzwoniłam po wykonawcach i sie udało oszacować :smile:  Zaoszczędzić mozna było, ale kosztem jakości.

----------


## Arturo72

> Co prawda ma dach dwuspadowy ale za to deskowany i przykryty dachówką, takze na jedno wychodzi z moim prostym kopertowym np. krytym dobrą blachą.


Demonizujecie koszty dachy kopertowego,który nie jest dużo droższy,jeśli wogóle jest niż dwuspadowy.
Ze znajomym kupowaliśmy więźbę i dachówkę razem,w jednych firmach,po tych samych cenach w jednym czasie.
Ja mam czterospadówkę 230m2 a on dwuspad 160m2,ja zapłaciłem za dachówkę ceramiczną z rynnami 18,5tys.zł a on 16tys.zł,więźba to koszt o 1tys.zł większy w moim przypadku także piorąc pod uwagę koszt 1m2 mój dach był nawet tańszy.



> # dni temu rozmawiałem z Panią która kończy swój budynek 120m2 + garaż 40m2 i leciutko może przekroczy 300tyś i wcale nie na najtańszych materiałach. oczywiscie systemem gospodarczym bez burżuazji i brania ekipy od podstaw. Sama mówiła zeby nie słuchać i nie czytac tych forumowych kaskderów co to 500-700 tyś wydali


Pewnie że wybudujesz dom 120m2+garaż w cenie 300tys.zl ale musi być to projekt przemyślany no i oczywiście część prac we własnym zakresie,bo na tym kupę kasy można przyoszczędzić.
Gdybym się uparł i budował na normalnym terenie bez szkód górniczych to sądzę,że w 250tys.zł ze swoim domem bym się zmieścił.
Ale ja mam parterówkę,z poddaszem było by ciężko w tej kasie się zmieścić  :wink: 
Mój koszt to 310tys.zł ze wszystkim oprócz ogrodzenia frontowego a w tym ok.20tys.zł zabezpieczeń na szkody górnicze.

----------


## Arturo72

> dzieki za odp. Nie wspomniałem o pracy własnej nigdzie , nie nadaje się do tego i nie umiem.


Zatem zapomnij o 300tys.zł a przyjmij spokojnie 400tys.zł.
Jak widać jesteś laikiem budowlanym i będziesz traktowany przez firmy jako bogaty jeleń do ciągnięcia kasy.

----------


## selp

Witam wszystkich,

przymierzamy się do zakupu projektu, a ponieważ mamy małą działkę, to szukamy czegoś o małej powierzchni zabudowy i z piwnicą.

Czy jest realne postawienie takiego domku: http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...775_opisogolny systemem gospodarczym do stanu deweloperskiego w kwocie 300-350 tys.? 
Instalacje damy radę zrobić własnym sumptem, ekipa będzie potrzebna do stanu surowego zamkniętego. 
Lokalizacja - pod Gdańskiem

Ewentualnie co można zrobić żeby zmniejszyć koszty (likwidacja wykusza i/lub kukułki)?

z góry dzięki za opinie

----------


## Elfir

zanim zaczniesz marzyć o tym domku - mała podpowiedz - meble w salonie mają zaniżone wielkości. Ten salon jest piekielnie ciasny i na pewno nie wejdą takie kanapy jak na rzucie.
Ten dom ma dwie wielkie ściany nośne - IMHO trochę zaszaleli architekci z konstrukcją.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

- powierzchnia budynku to około 220m2 z drogim podpiwniczeniem. Likwidacja „wykusza i/lub kukułki” nic tu nie pomoże !
- „ projekt gotowy ” na stronie ma wrysowaną kotłownie na … paliwo stałe
zachęcam do artykułu w Zawód-Architekt :
http://www.zawod-architekt.pl/downlo...h9c4/ZA_37.pdf
str. 097 p.3

----------


## selp

Co do przestronności, to w sumie szukaliśmy projektu, który by oferował więcej pomieszczeń na małej powierzchni (siłą rzeczy ucierpi na tym salon - ale to nie problem). Dwie duże ściany nośne niestety ograniczają możliwość przeróbek, ale też jeśli chcielibyśmy coś zmieniać, to ewentualnie kilka przesunięć ścianek działowych.

Z piwnicą mam właśnie problem - o ile zwiększa ona koszty budowy domu jako całości? Z informacji, do których udało mi się dotrzeć wynika, że to ok 20-30% kosztów.

Co do ogrzewania, to w specyfikacji technicznej jest uwzględniony kocioł na gaz. Mamy gaz doprowadzony do granicy działki i raczej nie myślałem o innej formie ogrzewania (ponadto chciałbym wentylację mechaniczną + rekuperator).

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Co do przestronności, to w sumie szukaliśmy projektu, który by oferował więcej pomieszczeń na małej powierzchni (siłą rzeczy ucierpi na tym salon - ale to nie problem). Dwie duże ściany nośne niestety ograniczają możliwość przeróbek, ale też jeśli chcielibyśmy coś zmieniać, to ewentualnie kilka przesunięć ścianek działowych.
> 
> Z piwnicą mam właśnie problem - o ile zwiększa ona koszty budowy domu jako całości? Z informacji, do których udało mi się dotrzeć wynika, że to ok 20-30% kosztów.
> 
> Co do ogrzewania, to w specyfikacji technicznej jest uwzględniony kocioł na gaz. Mamy gaz doprowadzony do granicy działki i raczej nie myślałem o innej formie ogrzewania (ponadto chciałbym wentylację mechaniczną + rekuperator).


- kondygnację podziemną należy traktować tak samo jak kondygnację nadziemną z zapasem na głębokie wykopy, odpowiednią konstrukcję ścian i wszystkie dane dot. posadowienia obiektu, w tym poziom wody gruntowej.
- nie jestem projektantem tego budynku !, ale przy takiej lokalizacji schodów zawsze zaistnieją tam elementy nośne.
- stropy na czymś muszą sie trzymać  :smile: 
- jeśli mamy kotłownie gazową - to jest niedopuszczalne lokalizowanie jej w piwnicach ! ( takie przepisy )
Pozdrawiam

----------


## imrahil

> jeśli mamy kotłownie gazową - to jest niedopuszczalne lokalizowanie jej w piwnicach ! ( takie przepisy )


nieprawda. w piwnicy nie można lokalizować kotłowni na gaz płynny. przy gazie z gazociągu nie ma problemu.

przy obecnych cenach gazu, lepiej może przemyśleć grzanie prądem w nocnej taryfie. koszt energii porównywalny, koszt inwestycji znacznie niższy.

----------


## selp

> nieprawda. w piwnicy nie można lokalizować kotłowni na gaz płynny. przy gazie z gazociągu nie ma problemu.


Też tak mi się wydaje - tylko pomieszczenie kotłowni musi mieć chyba 2,2m wysokości.

Co do ogrzewania, to kolega wprowadził się w lutym do domu w poziomkach http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...wycofanie-info Ma rekuperator i kupiony bufor ciepła. Piec na brykiet ale przy buforze jest też właśnie grzałka i mówi, że w zupełności daje radę (zastanawiał się przez chwilę właśnie nad grzaniem tylko prądem, ale bał się przerw w dostawie, a nie ma kominka, dlatego zamontował też piec).

Wracając jeszcze do kosztów - kalkulowałem wstępnie stan surowy zamknięty na ok. 250 tys. Instalacje, posadzki i tynki oraz ocieplenie na 100 tys. z hakiem (zakładając znaczący wkład pracy własnej i znajomych). Nie wliczam w to jeszcze podłóg, malowania, płytek i białego montażu.
Jeśli musiałbym doliczyć margines to jakiego rzędu?

pozdrawiam

----------


## budokan

> Zatem zapomnij o 300tys.zł a przyjmij spokojnie 400tys.zł.
> Jak widać jesteś laikiem budowlanym i będziesz traktowany przez firmy jako bogaty jeleń do ciągnięcia kasy.


Czyli co jak sobie załóżmy płytki położę i panele i umaluje to mam liczyc 100tyś zł. taniej. To rzucam pracę w cholerę i będę budowlancem. 
 :cool: 
Wydaje mi się że "częsc prac przeważnie tak wygląda" 
Przecież nie wymuruję , wyleję stopu , pokryje dachu, zrobie elektryki i hydrauliki.


Aha jeszcze moge meble złożyć we własnym zakresie to też pewnie z 15tyś. odejdzie  :Smile: 

Kurcze ludzie przecież parę postów wyżej pisała Pani o kosztach domu troche wiekszego niż mój 310-315tś. WSZYSTKO EKIPAMI

----------


## Kalisa

Po co ten cynizm ? Przeciez wiadomo że nie chodzi tylko o położenie płytek i malowanie ścian. Nikt nigdzie nie napisał że tylko  te prace wykonane samemu pozwolą zaoszczędzić 100 tys. Chyba chodziło też o to że laikowi łatwiej wcisnąć droższe materiały, rozwiązania, więcej policzyć za robociznę.

----------


## bowess

Wcześniej *kama33* pisała też:



> Mieszkam w bardzo ubogim reejonie Polski, gdzie płaca na poziomie 2 tys  na rękę jest dla wielu szczytem marzeń. Dlatego nie chcę publicznie  pisać o kosztach, żeby niektórzy nie porwali się z motyką na słońce.  Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany udzielę odpowiedzi na priv.


Napisz do Kamy, zapytaj o jakiś przykładowy koszt (co tam chcesz - murowanie ścian, fundamenty, cieśle do więźby, dekarz) i sprawdź u siebie, czy też możesz liczyć na podobne ceny, pokazując fachmanowi wybrany projekt.

Koszty materiałów (chociaż kilku wybranych) sprawdziłeś? Możesz dać do wyceny na przykład okna i zobaczysz jak się to ma do kwot podanych na stronie projektu jako koszty. Wycena nie kosztuje nic i zazwyczaj firma od okien robi ją z dnia na dzień.

Masz swoje przekonanie, że w Twojej okolicy można za ileś wybudować i wykończyć, to zaczynaj budowanie. Jak budujesz z oszczędności i bieżących przychodów to czym ryzykujesz? Najwyżej Ci się przesunie zakończenie budowy o rok czy dwa. Jeżeli planujesz na kredyt, to bank i tak Ci powie, za ile oni uważają, że wybudujesz - też mają swoje przeliczniki na taką okoliczność.
Po co Ci opinie forumowiczów ze Śląska, Wielkopolski i innych regionów, skoro wiesz, że u Ciebie ceny są znacznie niższe?

----------


## Arturo72

> Czyli co jak sobie załóżmy płytki położę i panele i umaluje to mam liczyc 100tyś zł. taniej. To rzucam pracę w cholerę i będę budowlancem. 
> 
> Wydaje mi się że "częsc prac przeważnie tak wygląda" 
> Przecież nie wymuruję , wyleję stopu , pokryje dachu, zrobie elektryki i hydrauliki.
> 
> 
> Aha jeszcze moge meble złożyć we własnym zakresie to też pewnie z 15tyś. odejdzie 
> 
> Kurcze ludzie przecież parę postów wyżej pisała Pani o kosztach domu troche wiekszego niż mój 310-315tś. WSZYSTKO EKIPAMI


Widzisz,nie masz zielonego pojęcia o kosztach budowy.
Z własnego doświadczenia i porownania ile ekipy chciały za:
WM samodzielnie to minus ok.10tys.zł
Izolacja stropu i elewacji samodzielnie  to minus 15tys.zł
Kominek samodzielnie to minus 5-10tys.zł
Malowanie,panele samodzielnie to minus 10tys.zł
Sufity podwieszane samodzielnie to minus 10tys.zł 
Ile się już nazbieralo ?
U Ciebie będzie jeszcze +30-50tys.zł na to,że nie masz pojęcia o budowie i kosztach i będziesz dla ekip owcą do strzyzenia bo tyle ile ci zaśpiewają tyle zaplacisz.
Spokojnie stowka się uzbiera.

----------


## budokan

> Widzisz,nie masz zielonego pojęcia o kosztach budowy.
> Z własnego doświadczenia i porownania ile ekipy chciały za:
> WM samodzielnie to minus ok.10tys.zł
> Izolacja stropu i elewacji samodzielnie  to minus 15tys.zł
> Kominek samodzielnie to minus 5-10tys.zł
> Malowanie,panele samodzielnie to minus 10tys.zł
> Sufity podwieszane samodzielnie to minus 10tys.zł 
> Ile się już nazbieralo ?
> U Ciebie będzie jeszcze +30-50tys.zł na to,że nie masz pojęcia o budowie i kosztach i będziesz dla ekip owcą do strzyzenia bo tyle ile ci zaśpiewają tyle zaplacisz.
> Spokojnie stowka się uzbiera.


Pewnie jestem laikiem w sprawach budowy bo to pierwszy dom ,ale uwież mi ze dodatkowej "stówki" sie ze mnie nie wyciągnie. Po to tu jestem , pytam i czytam.  :smile: 

Apropos też mam znajomego budwolańca który buduje od podstaw. Mozna powiedzeić mój kolega. Śmieje się do niego że mnie na niego nie stać.
Ale on ile ma roboty i jakie stawki za robotę to mózg staje. Jeleni którzy chcą przepłacać ma naprawdę mnóstwo i o dziwo robi i to ludzie go biorą z pocałowaniem ręki. To u takiego fachmana można żeczywiście "stówkę " przepłacić. Sam mówi że są inni duzo tańsi i robią tak samo.  On jest tak drogi że ludzie sobie biorą do serca ze musi być naprawdę zaj...sty i go biorą. W tej chwili ma ok 15 ludzi ,sam tylko jeździ z budowy na budowę "zajrzeć" i kasa niesamowita wpada. Pomysleć że z bratem 6 lat temu zaczynali od astry i przyczepki.

Jezeli mylisz mnie z takim łosiem , który bedzie chciał miec szpeców od wszystkiego to się mylisz. Od dłuższego czasu orientuje się w cenach różnych usług. 
Oczywiscie nie zgłębię całej budowlanki i pewnie mnie cos zaskoczy . Jednak jezeli z kimś się umówię na robotę za 10tyś. czy 12tyś. myślisz że zapłacę 20tyś. bo coś wyniknie. 
Ludzie zejdźcie na ziemię.
Wydaje mi się ze wielu z tych forumowych EXPERTÓW budujących swoje domy za 500-700tyś. właśnie trafiło na takiego mojego kumpla i teraz stwiają oczy , COO??? za 300tyś budowa , chyba śnisz.

----------


## Elfir

sama wybudowałam 160 m2 za 280 tyś. rekami ekip niemal w 100%. Dom energooszczędny, bliski pasywnemu. 
ale projekt od początku tworzony pod takie tanie i energooszczene budownictwo.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ludzie zejdźcie na ziemię.
> Wydaje mi się ze wielu z tych forumowych EXPERTÓW budujących swoje domy za 500-700tyś. właśnie trafiło na takiego mojego kumpla i teraz stwiają oczy , COO??? za 300tyś budowa , chyba śnisz.


Żebyś się nie przejechał na budowie to raczej ty zejdz na ziemię.
Budowa kosztowała mnie ze wszystkim czyli z meblami,podjazdem i tarasem 310tys.zł w tym 20tys.zł zabezpieczenia na szkody górnicze,zakres prac samodzielnych masz wyżej i ile musiałbym za to zapłacić ekipom.
Budowalem tanią robocizna z dobrych materiałów czyt.nie pod grzanie węglem.Materiały ściągane po całej Polsce bo tak taniej,ekipę do SSO miałem spod Radomia czyli 200km ode mnie za 38tys.zł,sąsiedzi płacili 50-60tys.zł za SSO.
Tynki i wylewki tylko robocizna ą materiał we własnym zakresie bo tak było taniej i przez co całość wyszła poniżej ogólnych cen jakie przewijają się przez forum.
Także powodzenia z twoim myśleniem i raczej dodaj 50tys.zł z tytułu owcy bo plywasz niemilosiernie.

----------


## budokan

> Żebyś się nie przejechał na budowie to raczej ty zejdz na ziemię.
> Budowa kosztowała mnie ze wszystkim czyli z meblami,podjazdem i tarasem 310tys.zł w tym 20tys.zł zabezpieczenia na szkody górnicze,zakres prac samodzielnych masz wyżej i ile musiałbym za to zapłacić ekipom.
> Budowalem tanią robocizna z dobrych materiałów czyt.nie pod grzanie węglem.Materiały ściągane po całej Polsce bo tak taniej,ekipę do SSO miałem spod Radomia czyli 200km ode mnie za 38tys.zł,sąsiedzi płacili 50-60tys.zł za SSO.
> Tynki i wylewki tylko robocizna ą materiał we własnym zakresie bo tak było taniej i przez co całość wyszła poniżej ogólnych cen jakie przewijają się przez forum.
> Także powodzenia z twoim myśleniem i raczej dodaj 50tys.zł z tytułu owcy bo plywasz niemilosiernie.


Z tytułu owcy?. A po czym takie wnioski wysuwasz ,po kilku wpisach na forum panie budowlańcu, expercie, szpecu?
Zostaniemy każdy przy swoim. Dzięki straszne ze chociaż zszedłes ze 100tyś. na 50tyś. to parę złoty jestem do przodu. Jeszczę pare postów i zarobie (a raczej nie przepłacę) jeszcze kilka tysiaczków. Uff dzięki.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## namira

Arturo w kazdym fachowcu widzi naciągacza,który tylko doi naiwnego inwestora,przecież to nie jest tak,że przychodzi gość i mówi:''wybuduję za tyle i tyle,a to będzie kosztowało taką kwotę...'',firma budowlana przedstawia szczegółowy kosztorys budowlany i inwestor decyduje czy mu to odpowiada czy szuka dalej,to  inwestor przedstawia swoje wybory i oczekiwania,fachowców jest dużo ale na tych rzetelnych trzeba czekać,ale warto bo potem budowa idzie bezproblemowo.
budokan - u mnie wszystko robiły firmy,dom z poddaszem o zwartej bryle 123m p.u. 320 tys. na gotowo,minęły już dwa lata jak mieszkam i wszystko jest ok

----------


## budokan

> Arturo w kazdym fachowcu widzi naciągacza,który tylko doi naiwnego inwestora,przecież to nie jest tak,że przychodzi gość i mówi:''wybuduję za tyle i tyle,a to będzie kosztowało taką kwotę...'',firma budowlana przedstawia szczegółowy kosztorys budowlany i inwestor decyduje czy mu to odpowiada czy szuka dalej,to  inwestor przedstawia swoje wybory i oczekiwania,fachowców jest dużo ale na tych rzetelnych trzeba czekać,ale warto bo potem budowa idzie bezproblemowo.
> budokan - u mnie wszystko robiły firmy,dom z poddaszem o zwartej bryle 123m p.u. 320 tys. na gotowo,minęły już dwa lata jak mieszkam i wszystko jest ok


Kolejne potwierdzenie.
Zaraz się grono Ekszpertów oburzy  i pewnie napiszą że za te 320tyś. to sobie ziemiankę wykopałeś i oszalowałeś. 
Naprawdę Ci nabijacze postów chyba po to są na forum tylko zeby krytykować bo pomóc i doradzić, podpowiedzieć ni chu..chu.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nic nie wybudowałem jeszcze, czyli jedziemy na jednym wózku. Różnimy się podejściem. Chyba nie chciało Ci się wertować forum ani internetu bo to, czy wybudujesz za trzy stówy łatwo można oszacować jeśli się spędzi w różnych serwisach i forach trochę czasu i poczyta cierpliwie tematy i artykuły podobne do tego. A już kłótnia z kimś, kto jednak coś tam wybudował i ileś tam tematów na forum przerobił jest cokolwiek śmieszna. Fanem Artura nie jestem, ale w dość dosadnych słowach opisał realną rzeczywistość. Nie każdy budowlaniec Cię wydyma, większość po prostu zarobi na Ciebie więcej  :wink: 

Spędziłem ponad pół roku na czytaniu tylko tematów podobnych do tego, od deski do deski, czasem dwa razy. Właśnie po to aby nie kłócić się od początku bo to do niczego nie prowadzi. Jeśli umiesz wyciągać wnioski z czytania niekiedy między wierszami i potrafisz dokonać syntezy wiadomości z kilku źródeł, to nawet nie będziesz musiał pytać czy dasz radę. Odpowiedź przyjdzie sama.

----------


## kama33

Budokan - dlatego na tym forum lepiej o nic nie pytać, bo zaraz grono szanownych ekspertów i najlepszych doradców zmiesza cię z błotem. Ton ich wypowiedzi jest, delikatnie mówiąc, niegrzeczny. Na tym forum jest tak, że pewna grupa ludzi koniecznie potrzebuje się dowartościować  :wink:  Wszystko, co oni zrobili na budowie, jakie materiały zastosowali są jedynie słuszne i oczywiście najlepsze. No i najważniejsze - włożyli w to mnóstwo własnej pracy, wartej co najmniej 100 tys zł. Nie trzeba pisać, które osoby tak postepują, bo to widac po  ich wypowiedziach - nierzadko wręcz obrażających innych. Dziękuję Bowees, że przytoczyła moją wcześniejszą wypowiedź. Nadal podtrzymuję, że jeżeli ktoś chce się czegoś dowiedzieć lepiej pisać na prv. Napiszę ci to samo, co większość forumowiczów, ale tonem o niebo grzeczniejszym  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

Większość wypowiadajacych się tutaj jak to nazwalas "ekspertów" wybudowała juz swoje domy,posiadają dzienniki budowy skąd można się dowiedzieć jak,ile,za ile,czego,dla czego itp.
To dla inwestorów a nie dla siebie.
U ciebie narazie zero konkretów.
Wybudowalas tanio to dla dobra i wiedzy innych podziel się informacjami,nie na PW tylko na forum.
A więc:
1.stan 0,z jakich materiałów,jakie zużycie,koszt robocizny.
2.prace murarskie,ilosć zużytych i jakie materiały,koszt robocizny.
3.dach,ilość i jakie materiały,zużycie,koszt robocizny.
4.instalacje,jakie materiały,ich koszt,zużycie,robocizna 
5.izolację,jakie materiały,koszt,zużycie,koszt robocizny 
6.ogrzewanie,jakie,koszt instalacji
7.tynki,wylewki,koszt materiałów,jakie i koszt robocizny.
8.elewacja,jaka,cena materiałów ,koszt robocizny
9.podjazdy,tarasy,jakie materiały,ich koszt,koszt robocizny

Czekam na odpowiedzi bo może ja też byłem owca...

----------


## Arturo72

A jeszcze,koszt wykonczenia czyli kafle,panele,parkiet,meble kuchenne,sprzęt do kuchni,wyposażenie łazienki itp.

----------


## kama33

> Większość wypowiadajacych się tutaj jak to nazwalas "ekspertów" wybudowała juz swoje domy,posiadają dzienniki budowy skąd można się dowiedzieć jak,ile,za ile,czego,dla czego itp.
> To dla inwestorów a nie dla siebie.
> U ciebie narazie zero konkretów.
> Wybudowalas tanio to dla dobra i wiedzy innych podziel się informacjami,nie na PW tylko na forum.
> A więc:
> 1.stan 0,z jakich materiałów,jakie zużycie,koszt robocizny.
> 2.prace murarskie,ilosć zużytych i jakie materiały,koszt robocizny.
> 3.dach,ilość i jakie materiały,zużycie,koszt robocizny.
> 4.instalacje,jakie materiały,ich koszt,zużycie,robocizna 
> ...


Jak to mówią uderz w stół...  :wink:  Nie doczekasz się odpowiedzi, bo to mój dom, moja budowa, moje koszty i publicznie chwalić się nie zamierzam, zwłaszcza, że nie uważam aby mój dom był tani. Przeciętny. Zresztą jest grupa, która ma dużo lepsze, ładniejsze, ekonomiczniejsze i tańsze domy  :smile:   I teraz nie jest to szyderstwo  :smile:  
A jakbyś doczytał uważnie to co pisałam, to pominąłbyś punkt 9  :smile:

----------


## ZbyszekT

Moje zdanie jest takie, że największa różnica w kosztach domu to:

metraż domu - tego się nie oszuka, kosztuje każdy m2, m3 i to generuje cenę

garaż, piwnica - j.w.

schody - trzeba liczyć 10-15 tyś. PLN za ładne, drewniane schody od fachowca, w parterówce niepotrzebne

dach - mi wyszło, że dach kosztuje 300 PLN/m2 (więźba, deskowanie, papa, gwoździe, łaty, dachówka podstawowa 30 PLN/m2, dachówki skrajne, schodki dla kominiarza, okna dachowe, obróbki, wykończenie kominów, rynny, podbitka, wszystko z robocizną)

ogrzewanie - śmieciuch za 2 tyś. PLN vs np. pompa ciepła za 20-30 tyś. PLN

wykończenie - kafelki/panele z promocji 20 PLN/m2 vs. średni standard 40-60 PLN/m2 vs. drogie pokrycia 100-150 PLN/m2 (sam materiał)

robocizna - stanowi ze 40% ceny domu

Więc za 300 tyś. do wprowadzenia to albo
malutki dom <100 m2 pow. całk., wszystko ekipy, tani dach, tanie wykończenia
albo
większa swoboda ale większość prac samemu

----------


## Arturo72

> ogrzewanie - śmieciuch za 2 tyś. PLN vs np. pompa ciepła za 20-30 tyś. PLN


 Nie tak szybciutko i prosto z tym porownaniem. Po pierwsze do smieciucha trzeba kupić i dostawic komin czyli jest to dodatkowy koszt,do smieciucha trzeba wybudować osobne i wydzielone pomieszczenie czyli jest to koszt u biorąc te koszty pod uwagę porownanie nie wypada już tak optymistycznie w porównaniu do smieciucha a co dopiero do kotła na ekogroszek za 7-8tys.zł.
 Po drugie w porównaniu nie ma vs prąd 2,5tys.zł. Gdzie prąd i pompa nie potrzebują komina czyli komina nie trzeba dokupywac i nie trzeba stawiać,do prądu i pompy nie trzeba budować osobnego i wydzielonego miejsca czyli odchodzi nam ogrom kosztów w porównaniu do smieciucha. Ale zapewne inwestorzy chcący budować bez opamiętania, tanio i liczący że ekipy im to wylicza wiedzą o tym...

----------


## budokan

> Budokan - dlatego na tym forum lepiej o nic nie pytać, bo zaraz grono szanownych ekspertów i najlepszych doradców zmiesza cię z błotem. Ton ich wypowiedzi jest, delikatnie mówiąc, niegrzeczny. Na tym forum jest tak, że pewna grupa ludzi koniecznie potrzebuje się dowartościować  Wszystko, co oni zrobili na budowie, jakie materiały zastosowali są jedynie słuszne i oczywiście najlepsze. No i najważniejsze - włożyli w to mnóstwo własnej pracy, wartej co najmniej 100 tys zł. Nie trzeba pisać, które osoby tak postepują, bo to widac po  ich wypowiedziach - nierzadko wręcz obrażających innych. Dziękuję Bowees, że przytoczyła moją wcześniejszą wypowiedź. Nadal podtrzymuję, że jeżeli ktoś chce się czegoś dowiedzieć lepiej pisać na prv. Napiszę ci to samo, co większość forumowiczów, ale tonem o niebo grzeczniejszym


Tak, oni są najlepsi, wszystko wiedzący, experci na każdym polu.
Ty jesteś  Jeleń, Łoś , owca, i generalnie debil na którym wykonawcy zarobia dodatkowe 100tyś. 
A skad oni mieli wiedze i doswiadczenie budując pierwszy dom???? Ile "postawili chałup?
Ja nie wiem po co udzielą się na forum skoro drażnią kogoś wpisy nowicjuszy i z góry uwazają ich za kretynów?
Czy za te nabijanie postów to sie jakies nagrody dostaje? (komplet mazaków zapachowych czy plakat Shakiry?)
Może czegoś nie wiem. 

Pisze już któraś osoba z rzedu o swoich domach podobnych do mojego czy wyglądem czy metrażem o kosztach 280-300-320 tyś. a tu klapki na oczach i dawaj goscia. Oczywiście ja zapłącę 400 za coś co on  alfa i omega da 300tyś. i to zaledwie po kilku wpisach ma o tobie zdanie wyrobione.

----------


## Arturo72

> A skad oni mieli wiedze i doswiadczenie budując pierwszy dom???? Ile "postawili chałup?


 Z forum kolego,z forum.Ale chciałem się uczyć a nie nauczać tych,którzy już zbudowali i wiedzą dokładnie co i ile. Dzięki forum np.nie mam syfu ekogroszkowego w domu i wiele innych rzeczy.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Budokan - tak się zastanawiam w jakim celu zadałeś pytania? Chciałeś się dowiedzieć czegoś czy utwierdzić w swoich przekonaniach? Bo jeśli argumenty ludzi, którzy już wybudowali i mieszkają nie są w stanie Cię przekonać a czepiasz się słówek typu "owca" to raczej zakładam, że wiedzy stąd nie chcesz wynieść. Czyli tylko nabijasz sobie posty zarzucając takie działanie ludziom, którzy nie chcą się wymądrzać tylko doradzić. Ostudź głowę i przemyśl po co tu wchodzisz. Z doświadczenia wiem, że odpowiedź na Twoje pytania padła już setki razy, tylko trzeba mieć czas i chęci przekopać się przez ten i parę innych serwisów.

----------


## Arturo72

> Pisze już któraś osoba z rzedu o swoich domach podobnych do mojego czy wyglądem czy metrażem o kosztach 280-300-320 tyś. a tu klapki na oczach i dawaj goscia. Oczywiście ja zapłącę 400 za coś co on  alfa i omega da 300tyś. i to zaledwie po kilku wpisach ma o tobie zdanie wyrobione.


To jest proste do oszacowania.
Wbrew pozorom koszty robocizny są na podobnym poziomie w całej Polsce,oczywiście oprócz skrajnych przypadków gdy weźmie się do budowy chłopaków spod budki z piwem lub dużą firmę deweloperską.
Na tej podstawie dosyć dokładnie można określić koszt budowy domu i nie wiem czemu jeszcze do tej pory tego nie zrobiłeś tylko atakujesz za to,że ktoś pisze prawdę.
Nie ma siły,że jeśli ktoś wybudował identyczny dom za 100tys.zł mniej niż sąsiad to albo mnóstwo rzeczy wykonał we własnym zakresie a sąsiad budował z firmą od A-Z albo jeśli obaj budowali firmami to ten,który zapłacił mniej wybudował dom o znacznie niższym standarcie energetycznym ze słabszych materiałów.
Przecież logicznym jest,że ściana z 20cm styropianu będzie droższa niż ta na której położone jest 10cm ale robocizna będzie identyczna.
Podobnie izolacja podłogi,stropu czy dachu ,robocizna będzie taka sama ale podłoga,dach,strop nie będzie wykonany w tej samej cenie przy różnych izolacjach.
Same parametry izolacji też są ważne,20cm styropian z wyższą lambdą będzie tańszy niż 20cm z niższą lambdą,ale po pyszczeniu jakie uskuteczniasz zakładam,że to wiesz i ekipa Cię na tym nie wydoi oferując 20cm styropianu za cenę tego z niższą bo sąsiad dał się tak nabrać,tobie to nie grozi bo wiesz lepiej...
Spotkałem się także na forum,że sposób położenia styropianu na ścianie u niektórych jest zróżnicowany cenowo przy tej samej ekipie co jest ewidentną bzdurą i naciąganiem inwestora,to także sądzę,że wiesz jak się tak rzucasz.
Podobne knify są z innymi rzeczami typu instalacje,elewacje,same murowanie,tynki itp.
Teraz wiesz skąd mogą się brać dodatkowe koszty "owcy" jak się nie ma pojęcia o tych knifach ?

Dlatego też chciałem znać koszt budowy kama33 wg punktów jakie zapodałem bo tutaj materiały odgrywają dużą rolę.

----------


## kama33

Arturo72 - tak w skrócie: dom na ławach fundamentowych, ściana fundamentowa z bloczków betonowych - sama ją malowałam dysperbitem, 10 cm styroduru. Ściany z thermoporu 30 p+W (Leier - bliskość fabryki dała niska cenę), ocieplone 15 cm termooorganika termonium, na podłodze też 15 cm styropianu, na stropie 20 cm wełny. Dach o pow 330 m kw, dachówka betonowa Braas, kominy Leier. Strop betonowy (poddasze może się przyda dzieciom  :wink:  ) Okna trzyszybowe - U całego okna między 0,8 a 0,94.  Ogrzewanie gazowe - piec vaillant ecotec plus, podłogówka po całości. Wykończenie - panele, płytki w granicach 40-50 zł/m kw ( w spiżarce i kotłowni zaszalałam - 16 zł/mkw  :big grin:  ). 
A tak na marginesie to Arturo powinieneś chyba wiedzieć, że napisać mozna rózne rzeczy, nawet w bardzo "solidnym" dzienniku budowy. Niektórzy baaardzo mijają sie z prawdą,czasami w róznych postach podajac inne informacje  - takze odnosnie kosztów. Dlatego uważam, ze pisanie o kosztach nie jest dobre. Najlepiej samemu sprobować oszacować wydatki oczywiscie dokładając spory margines błędu  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Większość wypowiadajacych się tutaj jak to nazwalas "ekspertów" wybudowała juz swoje domy,posiadają dzienniki budowy skąd można się dowiedzieć jak,ile,za ile,czego,dla czego itp.
> To dla inwestorów a nie dla siebie.
> U ciebie narazie zero konkretów.
> Wybudowalas tanio to dla dobra i wiedzy innych podziel się informacjami,nie na PW tylko na forum.
> A więc:
> 1.stan 0,z jakich materiałów,jakie zużycie,koszt robocizny.
> 2.prace murarskie,ilosć zużytych i jakie materiały,koszt robocizny.
> 3.dach,ilość i jakie materiały,zużycie,koszt robocizny.
> 4.instalacje,jakie materiały,ich koszt,zużycie,robocizna 
> ...


Chciałoby się jakoś skutecznie odpowiedzieć bez niepotrzebnej nowej jak twoja już istnieje ta oczywiście twórcza ideologia,którą jak dla mnie pokątnie uprawiasz.Twoje stanowcze "Czekam" komu jest dedykowane???.Tym ,których zrobiono w "bambuko" w czasie budowania???Napisałeś swoje zestawienie kosztów ,które nie rozumiem czemu lub komu ma służyć.Wypada przy tym zapytać właśnie, ile z budżetu poszło ci kasy???Ile miałeś własnej???.Na ile musiałeś się skredytować ???.Potem prędziutko podstawić do twego wzoru z ujęciem zapomnianych punktów.............

.


> A jeszcze,koszt wykonczenia czyli kafle,panele,parkiet,meble kuchenne,sprzęt do kuchni,wyposażenie łazienki itp.


 i inwestor zresztą przyszły ,sika z radości po nogach.




> Ale ja* mam parterówkę,*z poddaszem było by ciężko w tej kasie się zmieścić 
> *Mój koszt to 310tys.zł* ze wszystkim oprócz ogrodzenia frontowego a w tym ok.20tys.zł zabezpieczeń na szkody górnicze.


To ile trzeba dodać do tej twojej wyliczanki za to o czym zapomniałeś wypunktować w poprzedzającym poście???

Chyba ,że jak ta osobowość.....:



> .Nie doczekasz się odpowiedzi, bo to mój dom, moja budowa, moje koszty i publicznie chwalić się nie zamierzam, zwłaszcza, że nie uważam aby mój dom był tani. Przeciętny. Zresztą jest grupa, która ma dużo lepsze, ładniejsze, ekonomiczniejsze i tańsze domy  I teraz nie jest to szyderstwo  .........


Nie odpowiesz albo wręcz przeciwnie "dasz pole"przyszłemu inwestorowi i rozwiniesz swoje dotychczasowe łączone ideologie.To nie jest zaczepka z mojej strony tylko jak cie czytam to dochodzę do wniosku ,że ty tak naprawdę nie wiesz komu to dedykujesz.

----------


## Arturo72

> Chciałoby się jakoś skutecznie odpowiedzieć bez niepotrzebnej nowej jak twoja już istnieje ta oczywiście twórcza ideologia,którą jak dla mnie pokątnie uprawiasz.Twoje stanowcze "Czekam" komu jest dedykowane???.Tym ,których zrobiono w "bambuko" w czasie budowania???Napisałeś swoje zestawienie kosztów ,które nie rozumiem czemu lub komu ma służyć.Wypada przy tym zapytać właśnie, ile z budżetu poszło ci kasy???Ile miałeś własnej???.Na ile musiałeś się skredytować ???.Potem prędziutko podstawić do twego wzoru z ujęciem zapomnianych punktów.............
> 
> .
> 
>  i inwestor zresztą przyszły ,sika z radości po nogach.
> 
> 
> 
> To ile trzeba dodać do tej twojej wyliczanki za to o czym zapomniałeś wypunktować w poprzedzającym poście???
> ...


Ci,którzy będą chcieli to skorzystają.
Ci którzy nie mają zbytnio pojęcia o kosztach,sposobach budowy i "knifach" budowlańcow również.
Sam przed budową byłem zielony i właśnie dzięki forum,dzięki takim postom uniknalem większości wpadek i wprowadziłem sporo zmian obnizajacych koszty a wpływających na komfort życia w przyszłym domu.
A kredyt na 100% i do emerytury i dlatego miało być tanio,komfortowo i poprawnie a nie dopiero w trzecim domu bo nie zamierzam się do końca życia wyprowadzać.

Ogrodzenie frontowe sądzę,że wyjdzie max.3tys.zł.
W ramach wolnego czasu podmurowke zrobie własnoręcznie z pomocą teścia z bloczków jakie mi zostały po budowie,obrzucę to tynkiem mozaikowym w kolorze grafitowym a przesla będą wykonane  z desek pyknięte farbą w czarnym lub grafitowym kolorze.

----------


## jarekFTW

Też mam czasem wrażenie, że osoby z duża ilością postów, które już wybudowały "pozjadały" wszystkie rozumy i innych uważają za idiotów. Riposty niekiedy są wręcz chamskie. Bo czasem udało by się komuś wybudować taniej, albo nie daj Boże LEPIEJ od EKSPERTA.
 Cóż, niestety to jest POLSKA mentalność, każdy obcy to wróg, bogatszy to złodziej, a ten kto pyta, bo nie wie to głupek.
Myślałem, że mamy sobie pomagać konstruktywnymi uwagami i radami, a nie strzelać sobie jadem po oczach...

----------


## Arturo72

> Bo czasem udało by się komuś wybudować taniej, albo nie daj Boże LEPIEJ od EKSPERTA.
> Cóż, niestety to jest POLSKA mentalność, każdy obcy to wróg, bogatszy to złodziej, a ten kto pyta, bo nie wie to głupek.


Poniżej masz link do domku do 200tys.zl:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C4%87/page269
tam "eksperci" zwracają uwagę,dzielą się wiedzą,po swoim doświadczeniu pobudowlanym,na czym zaoszczędzić  i co można zrobić taniej.

----------


## jarekFTW

Arturo wiem o tym i korzystam z tego co chwile. Jest to skarbnica wiedzy. Chodzi mi np. o to, że jak zadam pytanie, odpowiedź jest zdawkowa. Czyli ogólnie każdy kto zaczyna budować, traktowany jest jak kot w wojsku  :Confused:

----------


## Elfir

nieprawda.
Nasz rady płyną z naszego doświadczenia a nie ze złośliwości. 
Ale jak ktoś się uprze, że wybuduje skomplikowany dom tanio i nie słucha głosów rozsadku, to droga wolna. Niech udowodni, że się da i niech nie pyta nas skoro sam wie lepiej.

----------


## przybyl

Szanowni forumowicze:
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-LK-...idp,15098.html

Czy zmieszczę się w 300 tysiącach zakładając że che:
-Stan surowy postawi szybko jednym wykonawcą
-Wykończenie częściowo "tymi rękami"  jak czas pozwoli
- Płytę fundamentową 
-Ściany z silikatów
-Strop monolityczny
-Betonowe skosy poddasza
-Bufor 1000l 
-Albo kocioł na drewno albo kominek ( tylko jeden komin )
-Garaż w jakieś lekkiej technologi ( drewniany albo stalowy zależy co się taniej trafi ) bez ogrzewania ocieplony od góry i boków trochę
-Wiata garażowa na dwa samochody po przeciwnej stronie domu względem garażu ( robi jednocześnie za altanę ogrodową 
-Dach na pełnym deskowaniu z blachówką bez okien połaci owych

----------


## khaos

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów,

przymierzam się do budowy domu, projekt już wstępnie z żoną wybraliśmy, będzie to:

http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...l#!prettyPhoto

Czy według was zmieszczę się w 300tys już do zamieszkania? przeczytałem chyba już cały ten wątek (na raty oczywiście  :smile: ) ale chciałbym jeszcze sięgnąć waszej opinii odnośnie wybranego prze zemnie projektu.

Jeśli chodzi o materiał to skłaniam się ku Solbetowi, na dach blacho-dachówka, poddasze będzie nieużytkowe (graciarnia), ogrzewanie gazowe - tylko podłogówka, z wykończeniem raczej nie będziemy szaleć.
budował będę na Podkarpaciu, systemem gospodarczym, co do własnej pracy to może być ciężko bo nie mam za wiele czasu, a poza tym budowlanka to nie jest moja działka. Do większości będą polecane przez znajomych ekipy. Działkę już mamy.

----------


## marek_tu

Jak  to kiedyś powiedział mój znajomek - zrąb postawi i głąb. Tak mnie "zachęcał" do budowy. Że niby stan surowy to jeszcze można zaryzykować, ale cała reszta, to już trzeba jednak mieć kasę. Ale da się ograniczyć koszty, tylko że wtedy nie poszalejesz. Wszystko zależy od tego jaki ma być ten dom.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Zastanów się czy garaż jest niezbędny.  Mieszkam na Podhalu i jeśli nawet zrobię garaż to w formie wiaty z jakąś narzędziownio-drewutnią. Tanio i zrobisz go sam, a w bryle domu to podnosi bardzo koszty.

----------


## piotrek0m

Dużo piszecie o samodzielnej pracy przy budowie domu. Pozwala to zaoszczędzić znaczne kwoty na robociźnie. Tylko, że na pracę własną trzeba mieć czas. Więc jeżeli nie odbywa się ona kosztem pracy pracy zawodowej, to na pewno kosztem relacji rodzinnych. Być może można wybudować dom taniej o 50 tysięcy, ale trzeba mieć świadomość zagrożeń jakie wiążą się z zaniedbaniem relacji np. z dziećmi...

----------


## khaos

> Zastanów się czy garaż jest niezbędny.  Mieszkam na Podhalu i jeśli nawet zrobię garaż to w formie wiaty z jakąś narzędziownio-drewutnią. Tanio i zrobisz go sam, a w bryle domu to podnosi bardzo koszty.


Właśnie z garażu nie chciałbym rezygnować ponieważ odpadła by mi wtedy tez kotłownia w której planuje zrobić sobie mały warsztacik.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Zastanów się czy garaż jest niezbędny.  Mieszkam na Podhalu i jeśli nawet zrobię garaż to w formie wiaty z jakąś narzędziownio-drewutnią. Tanio i zrobisz go sam, a w bryle domu to podnosi bardzo koszty.


Myślec trzeba perspektywicznie. Teraz praktycznie każdy mieszkaniec domu ma 2 samochody. A jak za parę lat dzieci kupią sobie kolejne... Zrobi się mały parking wokół domu...

----------


## CodeSnipper

Budowanie tanie wiąże się z wieloma kompromisami. Myśleć trzeba - tu się zgodzę, ale już bajanie o dwóch samochodach to trochę przesada. Jeśli ktoś tanio buduje to raczej w domu nie ma 2 samochodów a w najbliższej przyszłości nie będzie czterech. Jeśli działka pozwala to garaż oddzielny jako drewniana szopa jest tańszym a niekoniecznie gorszym rozwiązaniem. Nawet blaszak dziś można postawić na kilka stanowisk. Kwestie estetyki pomijam - bo tanio to właśnie te kompromisy. No i garaż oddzielny można postawić prawi gdziekolwiek a dom z garażem to już odpowiedni rozmiar działki.

Relacje z dziećmi - masz racje. Chyba, że tak jak moje, po prostu latają po budowie. Wtedy jest odwrotnie  :smile:  

Ale ja mam zwariowaną specyfikę pracy więc cały dzień na budowie a wieczorem nadganiam pracę w domu.

Co do tematu to z tematów, które przeglądnąłem wychodzi, że w podkarpackiem powinno dać się taki dom wybudować za 300 tys.

----------


## NieJan

> Jeśli ktoś tanio buduje to raczej w domu nie ma 2 samochodów a w najbliższej przyszłości nie będzie czterech.


Interesujące. Może wynika to z miejsca zamieszkania. Ja mam trzy auta i inaczej sobie tego nie wyobrażam. Jedno na dojazdy do pracy dla mnie, drugie dla małżonki, trzecie duże, rodzinne na dalsze wyjazdy z dzieckiem itp. I zamierzam budować tanio, bo nie stać mnie na drogie budowanie, przychód na głowę przy trzyosobowej rodzinie mamy niewiele wyższy od średniej krajowej mieszkając w Warszawie. Sama malutka działka pod miastem kosztowała 200tys. a dom musi być w całości na kredyt. Za realny i dający szansę normalnego życia uważam kredyt na poziomie połowy wyliczonej zdolności kredytowej, czyli co najwyżej 350tys. i za tyle chcę wybudować.

----------


## Brysia8

Witajcie!
Mam pytanie o szacunkowe koszty budowy parterówki do deweloperskiego,
nie mam jeszcze projektu więc jest mi ciężko liczyć wg m2 czy też m3 ceny  zakupu, dlatego pytam Was, bardziej doświadczonych czy moje wstępne wyliczenia mają sens.
Dom parterowy, bez poddasza, ok 110m użytkowej, dach albo dwuspadowy albo płaski, 3 pokoje po 10-13m-panele, kuchnia-8-10m-kafle (w tym spiżarka około 2m), łazienka x 1-8m-kafle, salon 30 m - panele, garderoba + 2 pom. gospodarcze (brudne - kotłownia, czyste - pralnia + schowek na mopy itd)
Jak na razie nie liczę garażu ponieważ będzie to osobny budynek 3 stanowiskowy - 2 auta + meble ogrodowe, rowery itd (płyty + blacha + ocieplenie)

liczę to tak:
SSZ - 160 tys (nie, nie mam żadnej wyceny, założyłam wg lektury z forum)
elektryka - 8 tys (robocizna własna)
ogrzewanie, woda - 8 tys (robocizna własna)
POŚ - 8 tys
drzwi wewn - 5 tys
tynki wew - 15 tys
panele - 4 tys (robocizna własna)
kafle - 3 tys(robocizna własna)
łazienka - 6 tys (robocizna własna)
kuchnia - 6 tys (robocizna własna, sprzęty wszystkie już mamy)
kocioł na ekogroszek - 10 tys
oświetlenie - 4 tys (robocizna własna)
ogrzewanie podłogowe na całym domu - ?
ocieplenie domu - ?
ocieplenie dachu - ?
koszty papierologi 20 tys?:  (5 tys projekt - mam umówionego archit., 6 tys przyłącza woda + prąd?, wnioski/pisma do urzędów 1tys, badanie geologiczne 1,1tys, geolog -800 zł, koszt kredytu 11 tys )

Myślice że są to realne założenia?

----------


## Arturo72

> kocioł na ekogroszek - 10 tys 
> .zł


Tą pozycję sobie odpuść,łącznie z kominem.
15tys.zl będzie w kieszeni na cywilizowane źródło ciepła a przy okazji będziesz miała pralnio-suszarnie z prawdziwego zdarzenia zamiast syfu w domu lub tańszy w budowie dom o koszt kotłowni. 
W stopce masz mój dziennik z kosztami,118m2,na gotowo 305tys zl.
Ogrzewanie za poprzedni sezon 1000zl bez syfu w dom.

----------


## khaos

> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów,
> 
> przymierzam się do budowy domu, projekt już wstępnie z żoną wybraliśmy, będzie to:
> 
> http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...l#!prettyPhoto
> 
> Czy według was zmieszczę się w 300tys już do zamieszkania? przeczytałem chyba już cały ten wątek (na raty oczywiście ) ale chciałbym jeszcze sięgnąć waszej opinii odnośnie wybranego prze zemnie projektu.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o materiał to skłaniam się ku Solbetowi, na dach blacho-dachówka, poddasze będzie nieużytkowe (graciarnia), ogrzewanie gazowe - tylko podłogówka, z wykończeniem raczej nie będziemy szaleć.
> budował będę na Podkarpaciu, systemem gospodarczym, co do własnej pracy to może być ciężko bo nie mam za wiele czasu, a poza tym budowlanka to nie jest moja działka. Do większości będą polecane przez znajomych ekipy. Działkę już mamy.


Mam jeszcze na oku taki projekt:

http://z500.pl/projekt/680/Z241_GP,w...ne-ogolne.html

Tylko chciałbym wydłużyć go z lewej strony tak aby powiększyć salon z kuchnią ale nie przekroczyć 100z2 użytkowej (MDM).
Zlikwidować komin w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym i przenieść piec do spiżarki. Czy myślicie że będzie tańszy w budowie od tego pierwszego który podałem?

----------


## Brysia8

pomłka

----------


## Brysia8

> Tą pozycję sobie odpuść,łącznie z kominem.
> 15tys.zl będzie w kieszeni na cywilizowane źródło ciepła a przy okazji będziesz miała pralnio-suszarnie z prawdziwego zdarzenia zamiast syfu w domu lub tańszy w budowie dom o koszt kotłowni. 
> W stopce masz mój dziennik z kosztami,118m2,na gotowo 305tys zl.
> Ogrzewanie za poprzedni sezon 1000zl bez syfu w dom.


Dziękuję za komentarz,
początkowo brałam pod uwagę grzanie prądem, jednak z mężem zdecydowaliśmy że nie stać nas na ryzyko. Oboje jesteśmy ciepłolubni.
Czy ktoś jeszcze ma jakieś sugestie co do założonych kosztów?

----------


## Arturo72

> początkowo brałam pod uwagę grzanie prądem, jednak z mężem zdecydowaliśmy że nie stać nas na ryzyko. Oboje jesteśmy ciepłolubni.
> Czy ktoś jeszcze ma jakieś sugestie co do założonych kosztów?


Docelowo nie grzeję prądem tylko pompą ciepła ,też jestem ciepłolubny,w domu utrzymujemy 22,5st.C przy podłogówce i tutaj radzę nie zastanawiać się nad grzejnikami tylko pakować 100% podłogówki.
Do domu 110m2 ekogroszek nie jest zbyt mądrym rozwiązaniem ponieważ nie ma na rynku obecne kotłów do takich domów a będziecie potrzebowali kocioł o mocy ok.4kW,radzę się poduczyć zanim zadecydujecie bo większość węgla i kasy pójdzie z dymem w powietrze.
Izolacja domu to podstawa w otrzymaniu niskich rachunków za ogrzewanie,na ściany proponuję min.20cm styropianu z niską lambdą,w domach parterowych z nieużytkowym poddaszem ociepla się tylko strop a nie dach i tutaj także proponuję min.30cm izolacji.
Widzę,że nie chciało się czytać.
SSZ to koszt 150tys.zl
Za drzwi wewn.dałem 6tys.zł,kuchnia 5tys,.zl,tynk gipsowy wyszedł mnie 6,5tys.zł,papierologia i przyłącze 10tys.zl,wod-kan i elektryka-10tys.zł,

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jest też tutaj dziennik Z7 grzanym  podczerwienią. Właściciele sobie chwalą. I wybudowany też dość tanio.

Ile ja się nasłuchałem, że moje 35cm wełny i brak kotłowni to jakieś ekstrawagancje. Jeszcze pół roku i się przekonamy  :smile:

----------


## Brysia8

> Widzę,że nie chciało się czytać.
> SSZ to koszt 150tys.zl
> Za drzwi wewn.dałem 6tys.zł,kuchnia 5tys,.zl,tynk gipsowy wyszedł mnie 6,5tys.zł,papierologia i przyłącze 10tys.zl,wod-kan i elektryka-10tys.zł,


Nie, nie o że się nie chciało, ba nawet parę dzienników już za mną, min. dziennik REWO, "Powrót z wielkiej płyty", czyli indywidualne, parterowe 106m2 " No i pierwszy dziennik od którego  jakieś pół roku temu zaczęłam: "Bursztyn" energooszczędnie i mam nadzieję tanio  :smile: "

Mam po prostu obawy czy stać nas na taki luksus, nie tyle ja je mam, co męża przekonać będzie trudniej.
Zastanawia mnie jedna kwestia, czy jest możliwość zrobienia mixa tzn jak kable okażą się zbyt  drogie to dokupujemy piec i mamy alternatywę, 
domyślam się że dużo taniej o tym pomyśleć na początku niż później kuć  w ścianach..

----------


## Brysia8

> Ile ja się nasłuchałem, że moje 35cm wełny i brak kotłowni to jakieś ekstrawagancje. Jeszcze pół roku i się przekonamy


No właśnie, ja tylko wspomniałam o takiej możliwości i już życia nie miałam, ojciec popukał się w czoło, mąż nie wierzy że rachunki to około 3 tys rocznie, reszcie strach opowiadać... a nie ukrywam że to byłoby najłatwiejsze i najwygodniejsze  rozwiązanie. O 7 rano wyruszam do pracy, wracam około 18-19 to nie uśmiecha mi się chadzanie do kotłowni - niby ma to robić mąż.. no ale różne to bywa, różne opcje trzeba brać pod uwagę  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie, nie o że się nie chciało, ba nawet parę dzienników już za mną, min. dziennik REWO, "Powrót z wielkiej płyty", czyli indywidualne, parterowe 106m2 " No i pierwszy dziennik od którego  jakieś pół roku temu zaczęłam: "Bursztyn" energooszczędnie i mam nadzieję tanio "
> 
> Mam po prostu obawy czy stać nas na taki luksus, nie tyle ja je mam, co męża przekonać będzie trudniej.
> Zastanawia mnie jedna kwestia, czy jest możliwość zrobienia mixa tzn jak kable okażą się zbyt  drogie to dokupujemy piec i mamy alternatywę, 
> domyślam się że dużo taniej o tym pomyśleć na początku niż później kuć  w ścianach..


No i pozytywne dzienniki wybrałaś do studiowania  :wink: 
Mylisz pojęcia,ogrzewanie prądem to nie tylko kable,ja nie jestem ich zwolennikiem właśnie przez to,że nie ma żadnej alternatywy do podłączenia innego źródła ciepła.
Ogrzewanie prądem to także wodna podłogówka grzana kociołkiem elektrycznym za ok.2,5tys.zł i w tym przypadku nie ma problemu przesiąść się na dowolne źródło ciepła tylko odradzam ponownie przejścia na ekogroszek ponieważ mija się to z sensem i jest to drogie rozwiązanie tym bardziej dla tak małego domu,gdyż trzeba dodatkowo wybudować osobne pomieszczenie na kocioł tzw.kotłownię no i postawić komin a to są spore koszty i duża ilośc straconego miejsca gdzie w małym domu każdy m2 na wagę złota  :wink: 
Jeśli prąd nie zagra to można przesiąść się na pompę ciepła np.p-w,koszt dzisiaj takiej pompy do Waszego domu to ok.15-20tys.zł czyli tyle ile kocioł+komin i bez konieczności wybudowania dodatkowego pomieszczenia na kocioł czyli powstaje automatycznie mniejszy i tańszy dom.




> No właśnie, ja tylko wspomniałam o takiej możliwości i już życia nie miałam, ojciec popukał się w czoło, mąż nie wierzy że rachunki to około 3 tys rocznie, reszcie strach opowiadać... a nie ukrywam że to byłoby najłatwiejsze i najwygodniejsze rozwiązanie.



Zapraszam w takim razie męża do mnie albo do rewo,fotohobby jeszcze nie mieszka  :smile: 
Od 16.09.2013 do teraz na ogrzewanie zużyłem 1900kWh co przy 0,55zł/kWh daje 1045zł za ogrzewanie  :smile:  
Liczniki zużycia do wglądu

----------


## Brysia8

> Ogrzewanie prądem to także wodna podłogówka grzana kociołkiem elektrycznym za ok.2,5tys.zł i w tym przypadku nie ma problemu przesiąść się na dowolne źródło ciepła tylko odradzam ponownie przejścia na ekogroszek ponieważ mija się to z sensem i jest to drogie rozwiązanie tym bardziej dla tak małego domu,gdyż trzeba dodatkowo wybudować osobne pomieszczenie na kocioł tzw.kotłownię no i postawić komin a to są spore koszty i duża ilośc straconego miejsca gdzie w małym domu każdy m2 na wagę złota 
> Jeśli prąd nie zagra to można przesiąść się na pompę ciepła np.p-w,koszt dzisiaj takiej pompy do Waszego domu to ok.15tys.zł czyli tyle ile kocioł+komin i bez konieczności wybudowania dodatkowego pomieszczenia na kocioł czyli powstaje automatycznie mniejszy i tańszy dom.


To już zaczynam czytać Twój dziennik, kocioł za 2,5 tys który grzeje podłogówkę skojarzył mi się z bojlerem do grzania wody... trzeba coś więcej się o tym dowiedzieć. ..
Masz jeszcze  jakieś sprawdzone linki dot. tego rozwiązania?

Już teraz dziękuję za pomoc  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> To już zaczynam czytać Twój dziennik, kocioł za 2,5 tys który grzeje podłogówkę skojarzył mi się z bojlerem do grzania wody... trzeba coś więcej się o tym dowiedzieć. ..
> Masz jeszcze  jakieś sprawdzone linki dot. tego rozwiązania?


Chłopaki na wątku elektrycznym grzeją w ten sposób(pyton,budowlany_laik,brygadaRR i inni)musiałabyś poczytać ich watek,mój zresztą też bo stamtąd się wywodzę  :wink: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...84P!!!/page817

A co do kociołka elektrycznego to znam dwie firmy Kospel i Elterm a jest to coś takiego:
http://allegro.pl/elterm-major-aszn-9kw-kociol-wodny-elektryczny-gda-i4501989755.html
Podpina się go bezpośrednio do podłogówki/

Tylko ja grzeję pompą,żebyś mojego zużycia nie podciągała pod grzanie prądem  :wink:

----------


## imrahil

ja grzać będę 123 m2 wodną podłogówką z grzałką w niewielkim buforze (200 L) oraz CWU bojlerem elektrycznym. grzane wszystko ma być w taniej taryfie. dołożyłem do izolacji, okien i wentylacji. cena za cały system CO (razem z podłogówką, pompą obiegową, zaworem mieszającym i sterownikami) to w moim przypadku niecałe 9000 zł + robocizna (przy podłogówce można sporo zrobić we własnym zakresie). zawsze można do tego podłączyć pompę ciepła, ale w tej chwili mam inne wydatki  :wink: 

dobrze jest zwrócić uwagę na eliminację mostków termicznych, samo ocieplenie to nie wszystko.

----------


## Elfir

Mój maż wychował się w domu z piecem na miał i do ostatniej chwili kombinował jak ten piec wstawić, dobudować kotłownię, zrobić piwnicę. Dziś cieszy się, że nie dałam się przekonać do pieca na paliwo stałe. Teraz mąz narzeka na sąsiadów palących weglem.

A prad i tak będziecie musieli mieć - bo czym będziecie garzać ciepłą wodę latem?

Więc zamiast pieca i bojlera na prąd może jednak pompa ciepła? Działa cały rok, jest bezobsługowa, można wyjechać na zimowisko i nie martwić się czy podajnik się nie zapchał, czy sadze w kominie się nie zapaliły.
Do tego kominek do dogrzewania w okresach przejściowych lub w czasie silnych mrozów, kiedy boicie się, że prąd za drogo wyjdzie.

Swoją drogą - gdybyś widziała filtry od rekuperacji po jednym sezonie w okolicy gdzie są piece, nigdy w życiu byś takim powietrzem nie chciała oddychać bez filtracji. Sam pył, który trafia wprost do płuc.

----------


## Brysia8

> Do tego kominek do dogrzewania w okresach przejściowych lub w czasie silnych mrozów, kiedy boicie się, że prąd za drogo wyjdzie.


Witaj,
dzięki za odpowiedź, co do kominka to nie mieliśmy go w planach

----------


## Brysia8

> ja grzać będę 123 m2 wodną podłogówką z grzałką w niewielkim buforze (200 L) oraz CWU bojlerem elektrycznym. grzane wszystko ma być w taniej taryfie. dołożyłem do izolacji, okien i wentylacji. cena za cały system CO (razem z podłogówką, pompą obiegową, zaworem mieszającym i sterownikami) to w moim przypadku niecałe 9000 zł + robocizna (przy podłogówce można sporo zrobić we własnym zakresie). zawsze można do tego podłączyć pompę ciepła, ale w tej chwili mam inne wydatki 
> 
> dobrze jest zwrócić uwagę na eliminację mostków termicznych, samo ocieplenie to nie wszystko.


Kolejny ciekawy dziennik, oj będzie czytania na kilka tygodni  :wink: 
Pobieżnie spojrzałam na możliwości na na razie podłogówka wodna najbardziej mnie przekonuje.

----------


## Elfir

> Witaj,
> dzięki za odpowiedź, co do kominka to nie mieliśmy go w planach


Alez mieliście  :smile: 
Taki wielki, opalany weglem i bez przeźroczystej szybki

----------


## CodeSnipper

:big grin: 

Mistrzyni ciężej riposty.

----------


## Brysia8

> Alez mieliście 
> Taki wielki, opalany weglem i bez przeźroczystej szybki


Patrząc na to w ten sposób to trudno się z tobą nie zgodzić  :wink:  

Czy jeszcze ktoś ma jakieś sugestie do moich założeń finansowych?

----------


## piotrek0m

A takie nieco inne pytanie - tynkarze powiedzieli mi, że jak ktoś bardzo dużo pali w kominku, bo np. ma płaszcz wodny i duzo dogrzewa kominkiem, to  praktycznie co 2 lata musi malować salon... że niby się zawsze coś zadymi.... jest coś w tym prawdy, czy to jakiś mit?

----------


## Elfir

I tak i nie  :smile: 

- DGP powoduje cyrkulację kurzu, który osiada w kanałach latem
- słaby ciąg w źle wykonanym lub zaprojektowanym kominie będzie powodować wydobywanie się dymu przez wszystkie szczeliny
- palenie mokrym drewnem czy nieumiejętne rozpalanie też może spowodować nadymienie w pokoju

Jednoczesnie - kominek nie powinen być głownym źródłem ciepła a jedynie wspomagającym.

----------


## fotohobby

Co dwa lata to może przesada, ale na pewno o dwa lata wczesniej  :smile:

----------


## bolec

Gruba przesada. Pomieszczenie z kominkiem 2,7 m wysykości, malowane na bialo kilka lat temu, a do dziś nie ma żadnego śladu dymu na ścianach lub suficie.

----------


## Brysia8

Czytam sobie wątek dot. ogrzewania prądem  
"http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?10576-Ogrzewaj%C4%85cy-elektryczno%C5%9Bci%C4%85-WYST%C4%84P!!!/page1145"
.. i chyba nici z tego.. jest tak przepełniony agresją, złośliwością i chamstwem że chyba nie da się wyłuskać sensownych odpowiedzi. Kominka małego nie chciałam właśnie ze względu na "bałagan" w domu, teraz zaczynam się wahać. Na pewno wszędzie chcę podłogówkę.
Z moim wstępnym kosztorysem chyba stworzę nowy wątek.

----------


## Elfir

Brysia - niestety dział ogrzewanie opanowany jest przez zwalczająca się nawzajem konkurencję, stąd taki a nie inny poziom.
Piszą najczęściej lokalni wytwórcy szukający sobie klientów. Poważni, duzi producenci na forum nie pisują, bo klienta szukają w inny sposób.

----------


## Brysia8

*Elfir* masz rację,  lecę teraz po dziennikach, Twój już kiedyś zaczęłam czytać, dziś skończyłam, niezła skarbnica wiedzy  :wink: 
Dalej mam mętlik  w głowie co do sposobu ogrzewania. Mamy mało czasu na decyzję, czekamy teraz na warunki zabudowy, jeszcze jakieś 3 miesiące, jak już nam potwierdzą że tam można stawiać dom to mamy zamiar kupić tą działkę i od tego momentu - chyba listopad mamy 4-5 miesięcy na rozpoczęcie prac.
Tyleż dobrze że wiem jaki dom chcę - tzn ile i jaka wielkość pomieszczeń... ale co z tego skoro  na tym moja pewność się kończy ...

----------


## Elfir

Nie masz jeszcze projektu, a tu może być właśnie odpowiedź na to czym grzać. 
Napisałaś, że wiesz, co chcesz. 
110 m2 może być 150-160 m2 całkowitej, ale może i 120-130 m2 całkowitej. 

Skoro planujesz płaski dach (WZ to przewiduje? Sa jakieś domy z płaskim dachem w okolicy?) to stawiasz na nowoczesną bryłę. Nie uważasz, że czarny dym z komina nad takim budynkiem będzie wyglądał dziwnie?  :big grin: 

Widziałaś ten projekt?
http://www.futuradom.pl/projektydomo..._house_05.html

Zobacz jaki jest plastyczny:


Ma stosunkowo zwartą bryłę i powierzchnię. 
W przypadku czystych źródeł energii pom. z piecem może też być pom. gospodarczym, pralnią.

----------


## jajmar

> Czy jeszcze ktoś ma jakieś sugestie do moich założeń finansowych?


Założenie pokrecone z poplątanym. Niby pytasz o stan dewloperski a potem jedziesz z kaflami i urządzeniami. To co własciwie to ma być ? 




> Witajcie!
> koszty papierologi 20 tys?:  (5 tys projekt - mam umówionego archit., 6 tys przyłącza woda + prąd?, wnioski/pisma do urzędów 1tys, badanie geologiczne 1,1tys, geolog -800 zł, koszt kredytu 11 tys )


czym się rózni badanie gologiczne od geologa że masz 2 pozycje ? 
projekt przyłaczy 6 tyś ? -  drogo

co mają koszty kredytu do papierów typu projekt ? Zresztą kwota 11 tyś ogromna.

----------


## Brysia8

> Nie masz jeszcze projektu, a tu może być właśnie odpowiedź na to czym grzać. 
> Napisałaś, że wiesz, co chcesz. 
> 110 m2 może być 150-160 m2 całkowitej, ale może i 120-130 m2 całkowitej. 
> 
> Skoro planujesz płaski dach (WZ to przewiduje? Sa jakieś domy z płaskim dachem w okolicy?) to stawiasz na nowoczesną bryłę. Nie uważasz, że czarny dym z komina nad takim budynkiem będzie wyglądał dziwnie?


Dokładnie nie mam projektu - nie znalazłam nic sensownego i umówieni jesteśmy na projekt indywidualny.
Niby można byłoby już zacząć coś działać z projektem - jednak dopóki nie dostanę warunków zabudowy to działki nie kupię, jak nie kupię to nie robię mapki do celów projektowych, jak tego nie ma  to i architekt niewiele zdziała  :sad: 

Warunki zabudowy na działkach sąsiednich pozwalają na wiele - są domy z poddaszem użytk., domy z lat 60 tzw kostki z dachami prostymi, baa nawet jest nowy dom z bali w stylu góralskim, więc mam nadzieję że jeśli pozwolą na tej działce budować to nie powinno być większych wymogów.

Projekt który pokazałaś całkiem przyjemny, konwencja 3 pokoi obok siebie podoba mi się, usunęłabym tylko drugie wc i dołożyłabym jeszcze pomieszczenie gospodarcze- schowków nigdy za wiele.

----------


## Brysia8

> czym się rózni badanie gologiczne od geologa że masz 2 pozycje ?


pomyliłam -zamiast geolog - miał być geodeta 



> projekt przyłaczy 6 tyś ? -  drogo


zasugerowałam się cenami z forum, cieszy mnie że może być mniej  :wink: 




> co mają koszty kredytu do papierów typu projekt ? Zresztą kwota 11 tyś ogromna.


Ok, tego mogłam nie pisać jednak mało kto zwraca uwagę na te koszty,  wliczyłam też  podatek za działkę i koszty notariusza.

----------


## Frofo007

Pozwolę się podłączyć do tego tematu ze swoim pytaniem  :smile: 

Jak wyceniacie ten dom: http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m1fb1faeac817b czy szacunki podane na stronie mają odzwierciedlenie w rzeczywistości? Dostępna jest wersja tego projektu z garażem 2-stanowiskowym, dodatkowym pokojem na parterze i pomieszczeniem gospodarczym nad garażem. Ta wersja ma dodatkowe 50m2 po podłodze i jest dla niej aktualny kosztorys na kwotę 416.900zł netto pod klucz - http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m8301f7058e1b9 Czy zatem wykonanie wersji z garażem na jedno auto w stanie deweloperskim jest możliwe w kwocie niewiele przekraczającej tytułowe 300 tyś? Wiem, że dach jest bardzo drogi, ale z drugiej strony to i tak wychodzi ponad 2000zł za m2 powierzchni po podłodze za standard deweloperski (ponad 3000zł za m2 powierzchni użytkowej).

----------


## Elfir

ten dom ma 96 m2 pow. uzytkowej ale tak naprawdę 150 m2 całkowitej!
Proste liczenia: 150 x 2000 = 300 000 stan deweloperski przy optymistycznym założeniu stawki budowy 1 m2

----------


## piotrek0m

> ten dom ma 96 m2 pow. uzytkowej ale tak naprawdę 150 m2 całkowitej!
> Proste liczenia: 150 x 2000 = 300 000 stan deweloperski przy optymistycznym założeniu stawki budowy 1 m2


Dokładnie tak wychodzi *ok 2000 zl/m2* ... i w tej cenie można mieć dom wybudowany z dobrych materiałów...

A tak na marginesie... za mieszkanie w bloku płaci się od 5000 zl/m2 - wiem powiedzą, że cena gruntu jest w tym zawarta, ale pamiętajmy, że na danym kawałku gruntu w pionie jest kilka mieszkań. Niech więc m2 działki kosztuje no nawet 400 zł - 60 m2 mieszkanie + części wspólne = dajmy na to 100 m2 na mieszkanie ... w pionie niech będzie 5 mieszkań... za grunt wyjdzie 8000 zł na 1 mieszkanie .... 
Ale to na marginesie było  :wink:

----------


## Frofo007

Elfir: trochę mnie pocieszyłeś, tylko czy wziąłeś poprawkę na skomplikowany dach i bryłę budynku?

piotrek0m: kupując mieszkanie płacisz jeszcze za piwnicę i klatkę schodową a także zagospodarowanie przestrzeni przy budynku. Moja koleżanka niedawno kupiła mieszkanie to miała już tam plac zabaw, parking, chodniki, całe osiedle ogrodzone, bramy wjazdowe na pilota itp.
Co mnie zmienia faktu, że spora część kosztów tego m2 to zysk dewelopera.

----------


## Antymateria

Każdego dnia zaczynam dziękować za to, że trafiłem na tematy takie jak ten i zszedłem na ziemie z planami na budowę domu o pu 140m+garaż (razem ponad 200m pc). Teraz myślę nad czymś w granicach 100-110max (~130m pc) w prostej bryle, bez udziwnień. Wpadł mi w oko ten projekt:
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...j-34-long.html

Czekam na pierwsze wyceny SSO i liczę, że w 300tys się zmieszczę. Sam projekt i adaptacja to 5,5tys na dzień dobry. Czekam również na odpowiedź ile kosztowałby projekt indywidualny na bazie ww. projektu.

Cel jest prosty - stworzyć przemyślany i fajny projekt 'pod siebie', który pozwoli oszczędzić te dziesiątki (a nawet setki) tysięcy złotych.... TO JEDNA Z PODSTAW SUKCESU budowy domu w okolicach 300tys.... Dobry projekt = początek sukcesu. Do tego przemyślane wykonanie i kontrola.

Kalkulator i twarde wyliczenia najlepszym przyjacielem świeżego inwestora. Powinny być jakieś obowiązkowe kursy czy coś żeby ludziom uświadomić, że ich wymysły mogą kosztować zabójcze kwoty  :wink: 

Właśnie przeszedłem etap wyboru projektu "o podoba mi się! 135m pu to przecież mało, będzie dobrze".... uffff.... strach pomyśleć co by było gdyby człowiek rozpoczął budowę z takim podejściem.

Do większości projektów powinni dołączać kupony do totolotka dla 'szarego' Kowalskiego, z przeciętnymi dochodami.


Amen.

----------


## piotrek0m

> K
> http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...j-34-long.html
> 
> Amen.


Dom jak dom, nie jest taki prosty bo ma choćby 2 lukarny. Z kolei brak garażu z czasem zacznie doskwierać. Nie można minimalizować środków i rezygnować z pewnych standardowych udogodnień, bo wówczas może się okazać, że nie ma pieniędzy (bo wydane na dom), są kredyty (bo pożyczone na dom) i jest frustracja (bo dom nie taki jaki być powinien, nie ma garażu, miejsca na rowery i kosiarkę)

----------


## compi

Tam nie ma chyba żadnego pomieszczenia gospodarczego?

----------


## Kalisa

> Dom jak dom, nie jest taki prosty bo ma choćby 2 lukarny. Z kolei brak garażu z czasem zacznie doskwierać. Nie można minimalizować środków i rezygnować z pewnych standardowych udogodnień, bo wówczas może się okazać, że nie ma pieniędzy (bo wydane na dom), są kredyty (bo pożyczone na dom) i jest frustracja (bo dom nie taki jaki być powinien, nie ma garażu, miejsca na rowery i kosiarkę)


Nie zgadzam się że brak garażu zacznie z czasem doskwierać. Wiele osób pisząc " garaż " ma na myśli miejsce na rowery i kosiarki, więc jaki to garaż? Może doskwierać brak miejsca na graty, porządnego pomieszczenia gospodarczego, ale nie garażu. Jeśli tniemy koszty i szukamy małego, taniego w budowie domu to jak do tego pasuje garaż ? Wybrany dom ma 104 m p.u, ile trzeba dołożyc metrów i pieniędzy żeby schować auto ? A jeśli ktoś ma auto za 5 tys to tez ma budowac garaż za 20-30 tys ? Oczywiście jeśli są fundusze, jeśli kogoś stać to czemu nie, niech buduje garaż, ale gdy trzeba liczyć każdą złotówkę to nie polecam. A jak się okaże że trochę grosza zostało to można sobie zafundowac całkiem przyzwoitą wiatę  :smile:

----------


## Antymateria

> Dom jak dom, nie jest taki prosty bo ma choćby 2 lukarny. Z kolei brak garażu z czasem zacznie doskwierać. Nie można minimalizować środków i rezygnować z pewnych standardowych udogodnień, bo wówczas może się okazać, że nie ma pieniędzy (bo wydane na dom), są kredyty (bo pożyczone na dom) i jest frustracja (bo dom nie taki jaki być powinien, nie ma garażu, miejsca na rowery i kosiarkę)


Garaż nie jest priorytetem, można go postawić rok, dwa, trzy po budowie. Wiem o podatkach. Mam w planie postawienie garażu drewnianego, który doradził mi dobry znajomy. Zrobię zdjęcia, wrzucę na forum. Drewniany, drzwi jak w garażu, wygląda jak garaż, mieści 2 auta, quady, rowery i kosiarki. Podobno budowa bez pozwolenia. PODOBNO... zgłębię temat. Stoi to coś przy samej drodze, wyjazd bezpośrednio na drogę gminną.

Myślę, że jednym z błędów przy wybieraniu projektów jest rzucanie się na duże garaże. Pół biedy, jeżeli komuś garaż jest bardzo potrzebny lub ma to przemyślane. W moim przypadku startowałem od 2 stanowiskowego poszerzonego, później 1 stanowiskowy poszerzony, a skończyło się na podpatrzeniu ciekawego alternatywnego rozwiązania - czyli drewniaka. 
Każdy metr kosztuje, a garaż ma ich trochę... nie stać mnie na salon za kilkadziesiąt tys zł dla mojej Skody za 7tys  :wink:  
Bardzo kusiła mnie opcja tzw. combo, czyli garaż + kotłownia, nad garażem pralnio-suszarnia + garderoba lub składzik. Taki układ przemawia do mnie ekonomiczne i racjonalnie. 

Gdybym miał $$$ stawiałbym garaż 2 stanowiskowy bez wahania. Może w 2 domu  :wink: 




> Tam nie ma chyba żadnego pomieszczenia gospodarczego?


Po adaptacji będzie. W grę wchodzi jeszcze projekt indywidualny na bazie tego projektu. Nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez spiżarki.

----------


## compi

Spiżarkę to w kuchni jakoś zagospodarujesz meblami. Tu nie widzę nic na suszarnię, graty...

----------


## Antymateria

Mam pierwszą wycenę domu wg projektu 
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...j-34-long.html




> W odpowiedzi na Pana zapytanie przesyłam orientacyjne koszty budowy poszczególnych etapów : cena zawiera materiał,  robocizne oraz 8% podatek VAT.
> 1) stan surowy otwarty 120 000,00
> 2) stan deweloperski 260 000,00
> 3) stan pod klucz 325 000,00


Wychodzi około 
SSO 1150zl/m2 pu
SD 2480zl/m2 pu
pod klucz 3100zł/m2 pu

Budowa pod klucz - raczej odradzana przez ludzi z którymi rozmawiam. Trzeba sprawdzić realizacje firmy.... Czekam na pozostałe wyceny.

----------


## NieJan

> Tam nie ma chyba żadnego pomieszczenia gospodarczego?


Bez przesady. Pięć metrów PG to nie tak mało. Taki domek można małą pompą ciepła PW podgrzać, czy gazem i "kotłownia" robi się wystarczającym PG.

----------


## cronin

Antymateria chcesz jedną firmę na całą budowę? To droższe rozwiązanie niż szukanie poszczególnych ekip do kolejnych etapów. Wygodniejsze oczywiście, ale jak trafisz na partaczy (z dobrym portfolio  :wink:   ) to wtopisz po całości.
Odnosząc się do kosztów, mój dom  "pod klucz" kosztował mnie 1700/m . Mam 176 m2, (bez garażu, ten będzie w przyszłym roku), zmieściłam się w 300tys.
Nie zgadzam się więc z teorią, że tylko małe domy za tą kwotę. Trzeba tylko znaleźć/przemyśleć  odpowiedni projekt i rozwiązania.

----------


## Antymateria

> Antymateria chcesz jedną firmę na całą budowę? To droższe rozwiązanie niż szukanie poszczególnych ekip do kolejnych etapów. Wygodniejsze oczywiście, ale jak trafisz na partaczy (z dobrym portfolio   ) to wtopisz po całości.


Wyceny 'pod klucz' traktuję jako ciekawostkę. Interesuje mnie SSO i dobieranie ekip z polecenia na poszczególne etapy (oczywiście weryfikacja i parę ekip do przeglądu). Na szczęście mam kogo popytać o kontakty i opinie.

Podejrzewam, że pozostałe wyceny będą w okolicach 3000zł/m2 'pod klucz'. Niby wygodnie, ale to duże ryzyko. 

SSO 120tyś mówi mi jedno - nie jest źle, poszukam majstrów, załatwię sam materiały - może zejdę do 100tyś. Jest to dla mnie optymistyczna wiadomość te 120tyś.

Chciałbym budować dom 'tymi ręcami', ale nawał pracy, brak wsparcia od teścia, wujka, cioci czy babci, niestety, nie jest mi dane  :sad:  Zazdroszczę trochę ludziom, którzy mają takie wsparcie, ja jestem sam. Liczę, że chociaż w wykończeniówkę się pobawię wieczorami, jakieś płytki czy cuś  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

Są "dodatki" z których inwestorzy rezygnują, bo nie są niezbędnie wymagane projektem albo nie są niezbędne wg wykonawców... np... siatka P1 i P2 na stropach Terriva, papa termozgrzewalna na podłodze na gruncie, warstwa zagęszczonego piasku tylko 30 cm, podbudowa pod ławy, siatka p-skurczowa w wylewkach... tak więc koszty można podnosić stosując inne rozwiązania technologiczne, można tez obniżyć pomijając je...

jeszcze jedno... ekipa wykonująca pod klucz postawi dom z dachem w 3 miesiące a w kolejne 3 wykończy pod klucz... Okoliczny deweloper buduje mieszkania na sprzedaż... buduje więźbę, równocześnie ocieplił budynek, zamontował okna i drzwi... fundamenty kopać zaczął wiosną, lokatorzy zamieszkają pewno zimą... a potem zaczną się dziwić czemu im ściany  pękają i drzwi się wypaczają ...

----------


## CodeSnipper

Dlatego wybrałem szkielet. 3 tygodnie od dziury w ziemi do dachu przygotowanego pod blachę. Plan jest żeby mieszkać na Boże Narodzenie i raczej nic nie pęknie  :wink:  

Wydałem od projektu do blachy (z oknami i drzwiami energooszcz. i wełną na cały dom) około 130 tys.  Robocizna -  tylko koparka i krycie dachu.  Ale będę miał 35 cm wełny 0,034 na ścianie i tyle samo na dachu.

----------


## cronin

Nie oszczędzałam na niczym "konstrukcyjnym". Mam okna 3-szybowe w warstwie ocieplenia, wylewki anhydrytowe, grubą papę termozgrzewalną, grafitową termoorganikę na ścianach, pół metra celulozy na suficie. Zrobiliśmy sami część instalacji (WM, podłogówka) i wykończeniówkę (malowanie, podłogi). Reszta ekipy (te tańsze, brane z dobrodziejstwem inwentarza  :wink:   ). Chociaż trafiłam też na kilku dobrych fachowców. Dodam tylko że z budowlanką nigdy wcześniej nie mieliśmy do czynienia, a pomocy  zero. No i oboje normalnie pracujemy.  Wszystkiego można się nauczyć, byle tylko mieć rozum i chęci. Więcej optymizmu  :smile:

----------


## compi

> Bez przesady. Pięć metrów PG to nie tak mało. Taki domek można małą pompą ciepła PW podgrzać, czy gazem i "kotłownia" robi się wystarczającym PG.


Cokolwiek byś tam nie wymyślał niecałe 5m2 musi wystarczyć na właśnie na kotłownie. Czy tam będzie PC czy gaz, zasobnik z pompkami, zegarami obok tego postawić musisz( wentylacja mechaniczna to też parę cm). Jak chcesz się zakręcić na pięcie to zdejmij z tego jeszcze jeden metr kwadratowy i już z pralni, suszarni, składziku na graty trzeba zrezygnować. Jednym słowem bez garażu będzie z kłopot.

----------


## wally666

Witam serdecznie wszystkich budujacych, planujacych budore oraz szczerze doradzajacych bazujac na swoich doswiadczeniach.

Zaliczam sie do 2giej grupy tj. dojrzalem do tego, zeby zglebic nieco wiedze na temat budowy swojego pierwszego domu aby po pewnym (i skonczonym) czasie go zrealizowac. Przewertowalem wszystkie strony tego tematu, przeanalizowalem swoje wymagania, przerzucilem przez sito obostrzen zwiazanych z wielkoscia, wysokoscia, dodatkami i powoli klaruje mi sie obrac domu, ktory mam nadzieje, kiedys postawie.

Uprzejmie prosze o porade czy i ew. jaki projekt spelni moje wymagania, oto i one:
1. dom jednorodzinny, parterowy, bez garazu (wiata lub oddzielny garaz na dzialce)
2. prosta ale w miare nowoczesna bryla, cztero lub nowoczesniejszy dwuspadowy, bez poddasza uzytkowego ale z mozliwoscia wykorzystania przestrzeni jako schowek,
3. zgodnie z tematem tego watku, chcialbym wydac nie wiecej niz 300kPLN ale oczywiscie zakladam pewien margines (+/- 40kPLN)
4. dom powinien byc energooszczedny, nie potrzebuje kominka, ale milo byloby moc otworzyc okno  :smile: 
5. pomieszczenia: 3 pokoje (rodzina 2+2 z malymi dziecmi) po 12-17mkw max. (jeden wiekszy + 2 identyczne), wieksza lazienka (8-9mkw), mniejszy WC lub mala lazienka chetnie polaczona z sypialnia "rodzicow", wiatrolap w ktorym faktycznie zmiesci sie szafa ubraniowa (5-6kmw), kuchnia ok 10-12mkw lub mniejsza ze spizarnia, kuchnia nie moze byc otwarta na salon, nie wyobrazam sobie smazenia lub gotowania z zadymianiem salonu/jadalni, salon z jadalnia 32-36mkw, koniecznie miesctem na pralnie/suszarnie/graciarnie a jesli potrzeba, to i na odpowiednie urzadzenia grzewcze. Chetnie wyjsciem na zadaszony taras polaczony z salonem. 
6. konstrukcja stropu raczej drewniana (koszty)
7. chlodny w lecie (z mozliwoscia zejscia do 24st przy upalach) i cieply zima (temp. 21-21.5stC wewnatrz).
8. bez przesadnie duzych korytarzy, nieustawnych pokoi,
9. metraz pewnie w okolicach 110-125mkw.

Wiem, z takimi wymaganimi to do projektanta ale zaglada tutaj tak wiele osob, ze jestem pewien, ze sa w stanie podeslac mniej-wiecej podobny projekt. Nie znam sie kompletnie jakie rozwiazania dot. rozmieszczenia pokoi sa praktycznie a jakich unikac (np. lokalizacja kuchni wzgledem salonu) albo jakie sa niepraktyczne (np. okna na kazdej scianie naroznego salonu.

Pomozecie? Jesli moje wymagania sa nierealne lub nieprezycyjne, dajcie znac, na pewno chetnie wezme udzial w dyskusji.

----------


## Elfir

zapraszam do działu projektowego . jest tam wątek "jaki projekt wybrać"

----------


## Frofo007

Zastanawiam się jakie etapy budowy można przełożyć na później. Np. czy jest jakikolwiek sens w niewykańczaniu poddasza i mieszkaniu do póki dzieci się nie urodzą na parterze? Czy można na tym zaoszczędzić? Bo ocieplić dach i tak trzeba. A jak z instalacjami?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Można ale: z instalacji wodnej trzeba piony wyprowadzić, prąd też przynajmniej się poprzekłuwać przez strop. ścianki raczej - jeśli murowane - trzebaby postawić, a jeśli w szkielecie to zostawić na później. Musisz siąść i policzyć, niestety  :sad:  Mi się nie opłaciło bo wszystkiego kupiłem od razu na całość. Więc poddasze będę wykańczał z domem, może braknie na panele czy farby ale to już koszty do przejścia za np. rok.

----------


## Frofo007

No właśnie nie wiem jak to liczyć. Bo teoretycznie poddasze użytkowe w stanie surowym to dom parterowy + schody + strop + 2 bloczki więcej po obrysie budynku + okna na poddaszu + ocieplenie dachu zamiast ocieplenia sufitu. Nie wiem o ile zwiększa to całościowy koszt budowy ale raczej o niewiele a zyskuje się 2x powierzchnie do zagospodarowania w przyszłości.

Tylko pytanie czy ta powierzchnia może sobie tak stać kilka lat bez ogrzewania, bez wentylacji (lub z jakąś prowizorką). No i jak później przyjdą panowie kłaść tynki to czy nie rozniosą całego domu gdy duł będzie wykończony? Czy ktoś to przerabiał z forumowiczów?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Musisz poczytać tematy z cyklu - "parterówka czy piętrowy" - tam jest skarbnica odpowiedzi na takie pytania. Taka prowizorka może stać i 40 lat (poddasze u moich rodziców). Ocieplenie dachu będzie droższe niż stropu. Tynki zawsze można zrobić później. Możesz nawet olać ściany i zrobić później szkielet ścianek działowych stalowy albo drewniany i obić karton-gipsami.

----------


## ddmm

Witam,
planujemy z żoną parterowy domek ok. ~100m pu. Na razie naszym faworytem jest E-111 . Czy realne postawienie jest tego domu do 300tyś?
Poddasze ma być nieużytkowe z możliwością ewentualnie rozbudowy kiedyś o jakiś pokój - przez najbliższe lata to będzie składzik. Działka jest dość krótka  - 23,5m dlatego akurat taki projekt i dość szeroka w zasadzie nie ma ograniczeń co do szerokości. Niektóre prace planuję zrobić sam: elektryka, niektóre podłogi, malowanie, ogrodzenie - siatka, itp. Skrzynkę el. mam na działce, wodę na granicy, gaz bardzo blisko. Z ekstrawagancji chcielibyśmy ogrzewanie podłogowe we wszystkich pomieszczeniach oprócz sypialni no i oczywiście bez poddasza (tutaj co najwyżej wyprowadzona instalacja pod jakiś grzejnik). Czy nasze założenia są realne czy może szukać czegoś innego?

----------


## Waga34

Witam. My budujemy Z273a i stan deweloperski wyniósł nas 220tys. Z prac, które wykonywaliśmy sami to elewacja bez tynku oraz sufity wewnatrz (karton gips+ wełna)

----------


## Frofo007

ddmm: jeśli będziesz liczyć każdy grosz to myślę, że 250tyś wystarczy na stan deweloperski. A z wykończeniem to zależy od Twojej fantazji bo możesz wydać 50tyś jak i 250tyś  :wink:

----------


## strzaleq

A co myślicie o takiej "stodole" dla (4-5) osobowej rodziny ? Wykończenie raczej proste bez szaleństw. Na dole podłogówka, z trzeciej łazienki pralnia i ew. lekko wysuniety dach nad tarasem.

http://www.horyzont.com/projekty/678...html#sytuacja!

----------


## Elfir

Garaż bez izolacji z częscią mieszkalną?
I jeszcze beda wmawiać, że dom spełnia współczesne standardy energetyczne?

----------


## strzaleq

Słuszna uwaga -pytanie czy styropian w garażu od środka na suficie i na ścianach od strony domy wystarczy ?

----------


## Elfir

Zasadniczo, by zrobić prawidłowe ocieplenie bez mostków cieplnych, garaż powinen być bryłą dostawianą do domu a nie znajdowac się w jego obrębie.
Coś jak tu:
http://z500.pl/projekt/124/Z132,opty...poddaszem.html

----------


## niktspecjalny

To jest zły przykład ponieważ samym i to bardzo dużym mostkiem jest już dach garażu tej całej bryły.

Mój projekt ale ja mam jednostanowiskowy bez takich wielkich mostków jakie stwarza przykład P. moderator.

----------


## Elfir

przecież garaż jest nieogrzewany, skoro jest oddylatowany konstrukcyjnie i termicznie od domu....

----------


## niktspecjalny

Aha ,w obrębie zrozumiałem bez dylatacji,ściana jako jedna.Ale i tak uważam ten przykład za dziwaczny.Niby w bryle a 


> oddylatowany konstrukcyjnie

----------


## Elfir

ale ja właśnie piszę o tym, żeby nie był w bryle tylko odrebny, dostawiany.

----------


## Frofo007

Ja akurat się nie znam, ale co to za różnica jeśli ścianę od strony garażu się ociepli? Wiem, że powstanie mały mostek termiczny, ale jakie to są roczne koszty ogrzewania, 10zł? mniej? więcej?

----------


## Elfir

otwarcie bramy garażowej dośc szybko wychładza garaż, nie sądzisz?
Idea energooszczedności jest taka by mostki likwidować a nie pomijać.

----------


## przemo1

[QUOTE=strzaleq;6693726]A co myślicie o takiej "stodole" dla (4-5) osobowej rodziny ? Wykończenie raczej proste bez szaleństw. Na dole podłogówka, z trzeciej łazienki pralnia i ew. lekko wysuniety dach nad tarasem.



Podłogówkę zrób po całości, wysunięty dach nad tarasem to dobry pomysł - przydaje się w upały i podczas deszczu. To oczywiście sprawa gustu - ale dla mnie otwarte schody w salonie to niepraktyczne rozwiązanie - mam "3szt" młodzieży (gimnazjum/podstawówka) i wycieczki ich gości do pokojów na piętrze podczas gdy w salonie rodzina albo my z żonką "w piżamach" przy kominku-lekki dyskomfort dla obu stron. Polecam naszą Z-tkę (Z95) - ma już nawet wariant z garażem i częściowe zadaszenie tarasu :smile:

----------


## strzaleq

Dzięki za uwagę muszę się rozeznać ile oszczędności dają grzejniki czy faktycznie nie podłogówka wszędzie. Z95 fajny ale 1-dno stanowiskowym garażem to już prawie 18m szerokości a my szukamy zwartego i dzięki temu mamy nadzieje ze w miarę  taniego.

Odnośnie tych mostków to właśnie ciężko przeliczyć ile to $ będzie uciekać co rok bo może być tak że oddziele 2-st garaż od bryły, przez to koszty budowy wzrosną o kilka (kilkanaście)  tysięcy (np. przez wydluzenie calego budynku) po to żeby zaoszczędzić 100-200 zł rocznie na ogrzewaniu.

----------


## przemo1

> Dzięki za uwagę muszę się rozeznać ile oszczędności dają grzejniki czy faktycznie nie podłogówka wszędzie. Z95 fajny ale 1-dno stanowiskowym garażem to już prawie 18m szerokości a my szukamy zwartego i dzięki temu mamy nadzieje ze w miarę  taniego.
> 
> Odnośnie tych mostków to właśnie ciężko przeliczyć ile to $ będzie uciekać co rok bo może być tak że oddziele 2-st garaż od bryły, przez to koszty budowy wzrosną o kilka (kilkanaście)  tysięcy (np. przez wydluzenie calego budynku) po to żeby zaoszczędzić 100-200 zł rocznie na ogrzewaniu.


Grzejniki nie dają oszczędności - w układzie mieszanym podwyższają koszt zarówno instalacji, jak i samego ogrzewania. Dlatego pisałem, że dałbym po całości OP. 
W temacie mostków -budujesz dom na lata, nie przewidzisz kosztów energii w przyszłości ani jakie będą źródła ciepła. Lepiej budować bez mostków (tych możliwych do uniknięcia - i tak jakieś będą).

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ja akurat się nie znam, ale co to za różnica jeśli ścianę od strony garażu się ociepli? Wiem, że powstanie mały mostek termiczny, ale jakie to są roczne koszty ogrzewania, 10zł? mniej? więcej?


Wytłumacz to b.................Dla niej to koszta.

----------


## Elfir

Opis z jednego z dzienników, gdzie pojawiły sie problemy z wilgocią w domu:

_Ale ściana między garażem a domem wydaje się być zimna. Była ocieplana od strony garażu 10tką styropianu. hmmm.... nie wiem, co jest przyczyną._

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...3w-LEGO/page11

Ale ja tam się nie znam...

----------


## strzaleq

W tym dzienniku akurat z tego co widzę garaż jest oddzielony od domu więc pewnie jakieś błędy konstrukcyjne

"- zmiana dachu pulpitowego nad garażem na dwuspadowy;
- poszerzenie i wydłużenie garażu (chlip, chlip, nie ma moich piwniczek... to w zamian) i umieszczenie nad nim dodatkowego pomieszczenia gospodarczego;"

----------


## Elfir

bo ja uważam, że dom powinen być ocieplony 20 cm styropianu i do tego dostawiony garaż.
10 cm to kładziono 20 lat temu

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *bo ja uważam*, że dom powinen być ocieplony 20 cm styropianu i do tego *dostawiony garaż.*
> 10 cm to kładziono 20 lat temu


Jeśli decydujemy się na garaż to są -powinny być dwie opcje.Albo wolno stojący albo trwale w bryle budynku. :yes: .Po co tu jakieś ideologie nic nie wnoszące.

----------


## Elfir

to, że nie rozumiesz ideologi nie znaczy, że nic nie wnosi  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

dlaczego bez powiązań z budynkiem?
Co za problem zrobić drzwi garaż -dom, nawet jak garaż jest odrębną konstrukcją?

***
Na płaski dach nie narzekam, wręcz go chwalę. Ale nie mam pojęcia co to ma za zwiazek z garażem?

----------


## Elfir

oj niktspecjalny - ale kombinujesz by wypaczyć moje słowa tylko dlatego, że masz focha na mnie. Ja tam nie krytykowałam twoich potraw.  :smile: 

Dom z garażem - trzeba robić izolacje między domem a garażem.

A skoro trzeba robić, to najlepiej bez mostków i jak najbardziej skuteczną, bez pozbawiania się wygody łączenia domu z garażem

A żeby wykluczyć mostki (i przy okazji obniżyć koszty budowy) najlepiej garaż dostawić do bryły dobrze opatulonego izolacją budynku a nie wbudowywać w budynek. 
Wówczas się ma dwa w jednym - wygoda połączenia domu z garażem i brak mostków.


Nie wiem o jakie monstrum ci chodzi, bo ja nie mam garażu w swoim domu. A wklejony projekt był przykładem garażu dostawianego do bryły a nie przykładem piękna architektury. Niestety twój domek do portalu architred też się nie załapuje, pomimo twojej dumy z niego  :big grin:

----------


## strzaleq

Zrezygnowaliśmy z balkonów i wykuszy ale z garażu będzie nam ciężko - mam świadomość tego że do ogrzewania będę musiał dorzucić ale myślę że zmniejszenie kosztów budowy przez zbicie bryły w  "stodołę" 14 na 10 zrekompensuje mi to znacznie  :smile:  A co myślicie o reszcie projektu ?

----------


## Elfir

niktspecjalny - nadal nie wiem o co ci chodzi?

Ja nie piszę o garażu ogrzewanym, bo to nie dotyczy budowy ekonomicznej (domy do 300 tyś) tylko domów z wyższej półki. Za luksus się płaci. W tym przypadku luksusu podgrzewania sobie garażu, którego nie jest się skutecznie ocieplić (brama garażowa). Ale jak kogoś stac na luksusy, to nie musi posiłkować się wątkiem "dom za 300 tyś".
Dom z tego watku musi byc tani w budowie. A garaż można wybudowac taniej, kiedy nie jest związany konstrukcyjnie z budynkiem, tylko dostawiony (lżejsza konstrukcja, fundament, dach). Na dodatek garaż, jako, że nie jest podstawowym elementem niezebędnym do życia, można dobudowac sobie później, kiedy okaże się, że zgromadzone fundusze na to pozwalają.

----------


## Elfir

> Zrezygnowaliśmy z balkonów i wykuszy ale z garażu będzie nam ciężko - mam świadomość tego że do ogrzewania będę musiał dorzucić ale myślę że zmniejszenie kosztów budowy przez zbicie bryły w  "stodołę" 14 na 10 zrekompensuje mi to znacznie  A co myślicie o reszcie projektu ?



Nikt tu nie pisze o rezygnacji z garażu tylko o zmianie jego konstrukcji.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> niktspecjalny - nadal nie wiem o co ci chodzi?
> 
> Ja nie piszę o garażu ogrzewanym, bo to nie dotyczy budowy ekonomicznej (domy do 300 tyś) tylko domów z wyższej półki. Za luksus się płaci. W tym przypadku luksusu podgrzewania sobie garażu, którego nie jest się skutecznie ocieplić (brama garażowa). Ale jak kogoś stac na luksusy, to nie musi posiłkować się wątkiem "dom za 300 tyś".
> Dom z tego watku musi byc tani w budowie. A garaż można wybudowac taniej, kiedy nie jest związany konstrukcyjnie z budynkiem, tylko dostawiony (lżejsza konstrukcja, fundament, dach). Na dodatek garaż, jako, że nie jest podstawowym elementem niezebędnym do życia, można dobudowac sobie później, kiedy okaże się, że zgromadzone fundusze na to pozwalają.


nie kumam tego watku. ja buduje ten dom http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/d5_..._z_garazem.htm tylko powiekszylem, pomieszczenie nr 6 jest o 2m dluzsze, i wyszlo ze mam razem z garazem 176m2, i dodatkowo dobudowalem w kuchni jeszcze jeden komin bo w projekcie nie bylo. jestem juz na ukonczeniu i wychodzi mi ze do zamieszkania bedzie kosztowal ok 330tys, to wychodzi za metr niecale 1900zł. nie wiem skad sie bierze srednie 2500zł o ktorych ciagle sie tu pisze. i wcale nie oszczedzam na budowie, sam dach pociagnal 80tys. juz licze z kominkeim ktory kosztowal 17, i parkietem w calym domu co szarpnie 20. takze uwazam ze z palcem w nosie mozna wybudowac za 300, a prosty dom za 250. z prac które zrobilem sam z tata to, elektryka, ociepleniezew plus klej i siatka, ocieplenie sufitu i plyty gk. reszta zlecona wykonawcom zewnetrznym

----------


## compi

Potwierdzam. W mojej wsi rolnicy to dzisiaj prawdziwi biznesmeni. Mają i na ciągnik z pół miliona, siewnik sterowany komputerem za sto tys. i na drewutnię. Niktuś, o czym ty piszesz? Ludzie masowo wyjeżdżają za granicę i widzą jak się mieszka i jak się należy budować. Przedtem widzieli tylko domy budowane z materiałów pozyskanych okazjonalnie o architekturze przypominającej tylko drobinę tę przedwojenną. Tylko co to ma wszystko wspólnego z tematem garażu wyglądającego na taki w bryle domu, a tak na prawdę zupełnie z nim niepowiązanego?

----------


## Elfir

niktspecjalny - tam nikt nie pisał o domu marzeń, chyba, że posiadanie jakiegokolwiek domu jest marzeniem do spełnienia za 250 tyś.
W domu marzeń miałabym oranżerię  :smile: 

Mogę sobie wyjeżdzać za granicę tyle ile chcę, ale jak na razie w Pl nikt nie jest skłonny zapłacić mi tyle za pracę ile płaci się w Niemczech  :smile:

----------


## compi

> A o czym ty piszesz i po co.My tu na garaże z Elfir walczymy..Po juhasa ci ta zagranica tam tez garaże obok.Po co to wklepujesz tu w wątek.


Elfir właśnie ci to wyjaśniła. Trzymaj się tematu, a nie tradycyjnie wplatasz idee ze swojej budowy i rozmydlasz wątek jakimiś drewutniami i oborami.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Elfir właśnie ci to wyjaśniła. Trzymaj się tematu, a nie tradycyjnie wplatasz idee ze swojej budowy i rozmydlasz wątek jakimiś drewutniami i oborami.


Dobrze dobrze???Idę cie poczytać w tem topiku. :bye:

----------


## lukaszu

Witam kolegów,

czytam i czytam, jedne posty dają nadzieję, inne rozwiewają. Może ktoś rozważy moją opcję. Czy jest szansa, aby zmieścić się w 300.000 zł z domem:

- mam już działkę

- założenie około 110m2

- ogrzewanie węglowe lub podczerwienią (pierwsze wydaje się tańsze, ale mam dojście do grzejników na podczerwień)

- potrzebuję 2 pokojów (dziecięcy + sypialnia)

- potrzebuję dodatkowy pokój na swoje biuro (około 12-16m2)

- piętrowy czy parterówka (dla mnie obojętne, z racji biura lepiej chyba parterówka. Czy wydatek na dachu kosztem piętra jest proporcjonalny?)

- garaż nie musi być w budynku (zadowoli mnie ocieplony blaszak > 2 auta)

- wykończenia jak malowanie, panele wykonam samodzielnie (być może i ściany gipsowe)

Jest jeszcze taka rzecz.  Obecnie mieszkam w wykończonym mieszkaniu 100m2 w którym praktycznie wszystko jest idealne > parapety, kontakty systemowe, umywalki, geberit, głupi guzik do geberitu, drzwi 100 i super wykafelkowana łazienka. Teoretycznie to wszystko mógłbym wykorzystać, pytanie co można, co ma sens . Zawsze to jakaś oszczędność.

Mam dojście do dobrych cen paneli podłogowych, okien, drzwi, mebli kuchennych na wymiar, wykonawców wnętrz, firmy budującej pod klucz - projektuje strony, grafikę reklamową i są to moi stali Klienci.

I teraz pytanie czy wymieszczę się w 300.000zł z takimi założeniami - z pełnym wykończeniem?
Czy Wasze odniesienia do 300.000 to z uwzględnieniem łazienki, kuchni na wymiar, schodów itd?

Będę wdzięczny z apomoc,

----------


## Elfir

parterówka bez węgla i na starcie oszczędzasz schody, powierzchnię na komunikację, komin, powierzchnię pod kotłownię.
Wydatkujesz tylko na wiekszy dach i fundament.

Pod klucz to nikt nie oszacuje, zbyt indywidualne sa gusta i standardy wykończenia.

----------


## [email protected]

Średnio firmy chcą za stan deweloperski 1,8-2,5 tys/m2. 
Jak ja się dowiadywałem i wysyłałem zapytania ale ja chce dom 50-60m2  :big grin: , na Z11 projekt dostałem ofertę 115 tys netto+8%vat czyli wychodzi tak 2300-2500 za m2, jedna firma by to budowała ale przy większym budynku cena m2 spada jeżeli jest to też prosty projekt. 
Aczkolwiek to tez zależy od regionu, najlepiej wysłać zapytania do lokalnych firm z projektem. Mnie się wydaje że taniej wyjdzie rozbić budowę na poszczególne ekipy które sam wybierasz do różnych prac ale kosztem twojego czasu i zajmowania się budową. Jak nie masz czasu to bierzesz jedną firmę do wszystkiego.

----------


## lukaszu

> parterówka bez węgla i na starcie oszczędzasz schody, powierzchnię na komunikację, komin, powierzchnię pod kotłownię.
> Wydatkujesz tylko na wiekszy dach i fundament.
> 
> Pod klucz to nikt nie oszacuje, zbyt indywidualne są gusta i standardy wykończenia.


Ciekawi mnie jaka jest oszczędność właśnie na piecu, instalacji w miedzi, kominie, kotłowni i opale jeśli zastosowałbym w całym domu ogrzewanie podczerwienią. Od zeszłej zimy w najzimniejszym pokoju (stary pustak, nieocieplony) mam zamontowany grzejnik marmurowy 1000W, który włącza się poniżej ustawionej temperatury. Nie działa non stop, Około 6 godzin na dobę - rachunek był o 100zł większy.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ciekawi mnie jaka jest oszczędność właśnie na piecu, instalacji w miedzi, kominie, kotłowni i opale jeśli zastosowałbym w całym domu ogrzewanie podczerwienią. Od zeszłej zimy w najzimniejszym pokoju (stary pustak, nieocieplony) mam zamontowany grzejnik marmurowy 1000W, który włącza się poniżej ustawionej temperatury. Nie działa non stop, Około 6 godzin na dobę - rachunek był o 100zł większy.


Jak jesteś przed wyborem projektu i przed budową to nie musisz budować komina czyli -3-5tys.zl nie musisz posiadać osobnej kotłowni z drzwiami ognioodporymi czyli -15-20tys.zl,kociol na ekogroszek to 6-7tys.zl a na prąd 2,5tys.zl czyli -4-5tys.zl.
Ja dom 118m2 zrobiłem wykończony z pompą za 310tys.zl po całości,z podjazdem i tarasem. 
Szczegóły w dzienniku.

Zużycie energii na ogrzewanie i cwu za ostatnie 12 miesięcy to 3300kWh w tym roku w 1000zl chcę się z tym zmieścić.
Kto twierdzi,że ekogroszek jest tani ???

----------


## lukaszu

Nie mam jeszcze projektu, nie jestem zdecydowany. 
Po prostu waham się... boję się...

Czyli parterówka ekonomiczniejsza od domu piętrowego? 
Oczywiście bez wodotrysków z dachem.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Dziś przewoziłem meble.  Dom 117m2 z ogromnym wkładem własnym pracy wybudowałem  za około 210 tys.  W stopce link do bloga ze szczegółami.  Plan był zamieszkać w parterze ale ostatecznie dokredytowałem 30 tysi do poddasza.  Za co płaciłem pisze na blogu.  Szkielet drewniany,  okna u=0,8 ściana 0,13,  bez kotłowni bo grzanie elektryczne.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Aczkolwiek to tez zależy od regionu, najlepiej wysłać zapytania do lokalnych firm z projektem. Mnie się wydaje że taniej wyjdzie rozbić budowę na poszczególne ekipy które sam wybierasz do różnych prac ale kosztem twojego czasu i zajmowania się budową. Jak nie masz czasu to bierzesz jedną firmę do wszystkiego.


Obserwuję w okolicy budowy realizowane przez jedną firmę od wszystkiego i szczerze współczuję właścicielom. Minimalizacja kosztów i partactwo na każdym - dosłownie każdym elemencie. Oczywiście domy stoją i z zewnątrz wydaje się, że nic się nie dzieje, a do środka nie zaglądam, więc nie wiem... może jest OK ?!

----------


## namira

piotrek0m - skoro wszystko jest okey,to o co chodzi? Każdy buduje takim systemem jaki mu pasuje,każdą firmę można przypilnować,materiały można również kupować samemu,kierownik budowy także nie podpisze się pod byle czym.Jak się ma budżet na dom,to tak się właśnie buduje - systemem zleconym bez przerw wymuszonych brakiem pieniędzy.

----------


## Elfir

> Czyli parterówka ekonomiczniejsza od domu piętrowego? 
> Oczywiście bez wodotrysków z dachem.


Do powierzchni ok. 110 m2 najprawdopodobniej tak. O ile oczywiście nie będzie to parterówka z setką wykuszy i dziesięciopołaciowym dachem

----------


## Frofo007

Mam pytanie...

Czy jest szansa aby zmieścić się w budżecie 350tyś brutto stan deweloperski z tym domem: http://www.homekoncept.com.pl/files/...ncept_2_EN.pdf

Przy założeniach:

- Bez garażu i tarasów
- Poddasze pozostawione w stanie surowym z ocieplonym dachem
- Większość instalacji robiona samemu
- Budowa systemem zleconym poszczególnych etapów firmami, które osiągną dobry współczynnik jakość/cena.
- Rezygnacja z jednego komina i zastąpienie go metalowa rurą
- Piec CO i CWU kondensacyjny z zbiornikiem na ciepłą wodę, ogrzewanie podłogowe
- Bez kominka, ale z kominem (kominek dostawi się w przyszłości)

Na czym jeszcze można ewentualnie przyoszczędzić przy tym projekcie? Okna chciałbym wszystkie zostawić.
Plan jest taki, żeby nie robić rzeczy, które mogą poczekać.

----------


## fotohobby

Słaboto widzę, to prawie 180m2 po podłogach.
I jeszcze to przeszklenie przez dwa piętra.....

----------


## Frofo007

Fakt, że prawie 180m2, ale gdyby tak liczyć: 178,68m x 2000zł = 357.360zł

A ja nie będę wykańczak góry, tarasów, dach jest prosty, zrezygnuje z jednego komina, może nawet 2 bo przecież wentylacja będzie mechaniczna, instalacje w 80% chcę sam zrobić.

----------


## Bejaro

> Słaboto widzę, to prawie 180m2 po podłogach.
> I jeszcze to przeszklenie przez dwa piętra.....


Okna plus drzwi zewnetrznew tym 10 samych dachowych za 37 tyś,koszt dachu 58 tyś prawie 300 m połamanej powierzchni, dane z kosztorysu mało realne

----------


## fotohobby

> Fakt, że prawie 180m2, ale gdyby tak liczyć: 178,68m x 2000zł = 357.360zł
> 
> A ja nie będę wykańczak góry, tarasów, dach jest prosty, zrezygnuje z jednego komina, może nawet 2 bo przecież wentylacja będzie mechaniczna, instalacje w 80% chcę sam zrobić.


Tak, to sobie możesz liczyć, jak projekt nie zawiera ekstrawaganckich  przeszkleń, tylu okien dachowych itp...

Dach musisz ocieplić, zamknąc płytami k-g. 
Już widze wykańczanie poddasza przy antresoli.... Syfu co niemiara...

----------


## Bejaro

Weź wyceń okna ile tam jest m2 przeszkleń i  drzwi zewnętrzne,okna dachowe,tak samo wyceń dach z więźbą rynnami  będziesz mieć porównanie do cen rynkowych.Okna dach musisz mieć nawet bez użytkowego poddasza.

----------


## Frofo007

Rozmawiałem z kimś kto budował ten dom, ale w wersji standardowej (nie energooszczędnej). Ten dom wg. kosztorysu powinien kosztować 244tyś zł za SSZ (http://www.homekoncept.com.pl/files/...eKoncept_2.pdf). Mu się udało zmieścić w 200tyś, tylko zamiast dużego okna w salonie wstawił 2 mniejsze bo wyszło trochę taniej. Także te kosztorysy nie wydają się być zaniżone.

Ja przypomnę, że nie będę robić garażu i tarasów. Więc na samym tym myślę, że zaoszczędzę 40-50 tyś.

Bejaro: gdzie masz prawie 300 metrów powierzchni? Piszesz o dachu? Z moich obliczeń ma on 183m2 powierzchni.

----------


## fotohobby

No to skoro wiesz, to dlaczego pytasz ?

----------


## Bejaro

> Rozmawiałem z kimś kto budował ten dom, ale w wersji standardowej (nie energooszczędnej). Ten dom wg. kosztorysu powinien kosztować 244tyś zł za SSZ (http://www.homekoncept.com.pl/files/...eKoncept_2.pdf). Mu się udało zmieścić w 200tyś, tylko zamiast dużego okna w salonie wstawił 2 mniejsze bo wyszło trochę taniej. Także te kosztorysy nie wydają się być zaniżone.
> 
> Ja przypomnę, że nie będę robić garażu i tarasów. Więc na samym tym myślę, że zaoszczędzę 40-50 tyś.
> 
> Bejaro: gdzie masz prawie 300 metrów powierzchni? Piszesz o dachu? Z moich obliczeń ma on 183m2 powierzchni.


Ze strony projektu-co obliczałeś dach płaski...

DANE OGÓLNE
Pow. użytkowa
190,85 m2
Pow. garażu
40,93 m2
Razem pow. użytkowa
231,78 m2
Pow. zabudowy
193,24 m2
Pow. podłóg
213,79 m2
Kubatura
1237 m3
Wysokość w kalenicy
7,4 m
Kąt nachylenia dachu
35 stopni
Min. wymiary działki
26,95 x 22,1 m
ilość miejsc postojowych
2
ilość łazienek
3
ilość sypialni
3
Powierzchnia dachu
289 m2
Wysokość ścianki kolankowej
129 cm
Projekt energooszczędny
tak
Kotłownia na paliwo stałe
opcja
Wentylacja mechaniczna
tak

Może sam nie licz zapytaj o wyceny na podstawie projektu.
Znajomy mówi jedno tutaj mówią drugie może warto zebrać oferty na kilka podstawowych elementów,podliczyć i zobaczyć ile i na co zostanie.

----------


## Frofo007

> No to skoro wiesz, to dlaczego pytasz ?


Wiedziałem, że prędzej czy później padnie taka uwaga. Tu nie o to chodzi, że ja wiem lepiej, tylko jeśli ktoś podaje nieprawdziwe dane to zwracam na to uwagę.

Bejaro: dachu oczywiście nie obliczałem jako płaskiego, ale nie rozumiem skąd im wyszło prawie 300m2 dachu.
http://www.homekoncept.com.pl/files/..._szczegowe.pdf - z 3 strony wynika, że 6,21m ma rozpiętości jedna z połaci dachu - 12,42m obie. Długość budynku to 13,75m, liczmy, że dach z każdej strony jest o te 0,5m dłuższy to wychodzi nam 12,42m x 14,75m = 183,195m. Nawet jak coś źle policzyłem to nie wiem jak im mogło wyjść te prawie 300m2, chyba że liczą w tym garaż i taras. W kosztorysie ze strony wynika, że koszt takiego dachu bez okien: 58858zł netto, realne to?

Ogólnie dom ma prosty kształt, prosty 2-spadowy dach, w miarę prostą elewacje (bez tarasu), będzie miał tylko 1 komin, brak lukarn, jedynie co wpływa na koszt bardziej względem innych projektów to sporo przeszkleń. Ale rozumiem, że pomimo tego wszystkiego i tak trudno będzie się zmieścić w 350tyś za stan deweloperski?

----------


## fotohobby

Licza garaz i taras. Ale nawet bez tego będzie problem z tym 2tyś za m2
Chyba, że w zwykłym standardzie..
Skoro już uwazasz, że nie, to buduj, nie pytaj.

Polecam Ci jednak wysłać do wyceny same okna. Licz sie z tym, że z PCV ci tego przeszklenia oczywiście nikt nie zrobi.
A alu, jeśli ma być ciepłe, to będzie drogie.

----------


## Frofo007

Ja cały czas piszę o standardzie deweloperskim na dole i surowym + ocieplenie na górze. Także nie wiem co masz na myśli pisząc o "zwykłym standardzie". Materiały chcę użyć średniej półki.
Wycena okien jest w kosztorysie podanym na stronie.

----------


## Bejaro

Jeżeli ktoś wybudował 180 m2 a może z 230 m2 bo nie wiemy czy z garażem czy bez)za 200tys z taką ilością okien i skomplikowanych przeszkleń to mało wiarygodne. W przedstawionym opisie jest dach z łupka-a w kosztorysie nie wiadomo z czego znowu zagadka.
Jeżeli zlikwidujesz garaż pomniejszysz dach a co z tarasem też zlikwidujesz dach- ten budynek straci cały urok a dalej pozostaną same drogie rozwiązania.
Ten dom aby wyglądał tak jak na wizualce musi być kosztowny.
Nawet jak wykończony ma być parter, to ściany muszą stanąć-okna dach i ocieplenie tynki wylewki te prace łatwo wycenić a bez wyceny możesz jedynie gdybać.
Do tego cała instalacja CO woda kanaliza i rekuperator jeżeli nie ma być komina-ceny w necie mozna sprawdzić

Tutaj wypowiadają się osoby które te wydatki mają już za sobą-nie myślisz chyba że za wszystko przepłacili?

----------


## jarekFTW

Eh 180 metrów za 300 tys. Boże.

Ja zaczynam budowę w przyszłym roku, 130 metrów, stodoła z prostym, dwuspadowym dachem, okna w pokojach zwykłe ( jak starczy kasy to może podczas budowy dodam połaciowe w pokojach dzieci).
Mam działkę, woda + prąd przy działce
Na koncie na dzień dzisiejszy z kredytem 350 tysięcy.
Myśle, że do końca budowy dobije do 400 tys, może więcej.
Myślę, że będzie na styk.

----------


## Nefer

Ja się zastanawiam skąd się w tym projekcie Frofo wzięła kubatura 1200 m3 LOL  :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

> Eh 180 metrów za 300 tys. Boże.
> 
> Ja zaczynam budowę w przyszłym roku, 130 metrów, stodoła z prostym, dwuspadowym dachem, okna w pokojach zwykłe ( jak starczy kasy to może podczas budowy dodam połaciowe w pokojach dzieci).
> Mam działkę, woda + prąd przy działce
> Na koncie na dzień dzisiejszy z kredytem 350 tysięcy.
> Myśle, że do końca budowy dobije do 400 tys, może więcej.
> Myślę, że będzie na styk.


To kolejny przykład rozsądnego inwestowania-na pewno już wiesz że okno HST tarasowe o szer 3000 i standartowej wysokości to ponad 10 tyś, tu same okna to  duży koszt .
Wykańczanie tylko parteru ma małe znaczenie co do kosztu deweloperki-poddasze trzeba ocieplić zrobić tynki zabudowę-pociągnąć media bo to jest pod tynkiem i wylewką nie da się potem.
Można nie malować wykańczać podłogi i bez białego montażu ale to nie deweloperka a nie wykończeniówka.

----------


## Frofo007

Nefer: kubatura 978,2 m2 w projekcie, który mam przed oczyma (Ten z pojedynczym garażem).

JarekFTW: 130m2 powierzchni po podłodze? Już z wykończeniem czy bez? Zastanawiam się skąd się biorą te rozbieżności. Bo na tym forum czytam o ludziach, którzy mieszczą się w 2tyś za metr pod klucz i o takich, dla których 4tyś to by było za mało.

Bejaro, osoba, która wybudowała za 200tyś stan surowy zamknięty jest z tego forum i chyba nie ma interesu w pisaniu nieprawdy. Mowa jest o wersji standardowej, czyli bez  pakietu energo. Chce wybudować bez garażu i tarasu a później go dobudować gdy będą takie możliwości finansowe. Obecnie i tak mi auto stoi pod chmurką więc nic się nie zmieni w tej materii.

Tynki i instalacje trzeba położyć na górze? Nie można tylko ocieplić samego sufitu bez zamykania go płytami k-g i zostawić surowe ściany? Na chwilę obecną jedna sypialenka na dole by nam wystarczyła. Co do reku to nie mogę zamontować samej wentylacji mechanicznej a później dokupić rekuperator?

Tak jak temat tego wątku, ten projekt to takie moje marzenie jeśli chodzi o dom. Nie mam na chwilę obecną tyle gotówki, ale w ciągu 10 lat powinienem mieć mieszkanie na sprzedaż i wówczas mógłbym zrobić ten garaż, taras, górę i co tam jeszcze będzie trzeba.

----------


## fotohobby

2 tyś pod klucz,ale nie w standardzie energooszczednym. Bez wentylacji mechanicznej. Bez aluminowych okien od podłogi po dach....

----------


## jarekFTW

Tak, 130 metrów po podłodze + kotłownia, której nie liczę, a też generuje koszty.
Bez żadnych szaleństw. 
Ogólnie ceny domów liczy się powiedzmy od tych "2000" złotych za metr, chociaż to bajka. Kończą się NIGDZIE. Stąd te rozbieżności.  Limit is the SKY.
Jeden zrobi kuchnie z IKEI za 3000, drugi na wysoki połysk za 14 000, trzeci położy panele z promocji za 20 zł za metr, inny za 80. 
Stąd te rozbieżności. 
Nie wierz w historie, że chata 180 metrów wybudujesz za 300 tys.  Chyba, że sam wszystko zrobisz.
Aczkolwiek zapewne jest to dom Twoich marzeń, o którym wraz z żoną śniliście. Życie masz jedno, więc warto je realizować.
Chociaż niekiedy trzeba się zastanowić i zweryfikować swoje marzenia, pójść na kompromis.

----------


## Frofo007

jarekFTW: tam niby jest 180m, ale pytam o kwotę 350tyś i nie za stan wykończony tylko 90m2 stanu deweloperskiego i 90m2 stanu surowego z ociepleniem dachu wełną.
Instalacje chciałbym w 80% sam położyć. Ale skoro twierdzicie, że to za mało to się wstrzymam z budową i odłożę więcej.

----------


## jarekFTW

Musisz sam wiedzieć, co i jak chcesz zrobić.
Moim zdaniem to za mało jak na taki dom. 
Wszystko zależy od Ciebie, pogadaj z architektem.

----------


## Bejaro

> jarekFTW: tam niby jest 180m, ale pytam o kwotę 350tyś i nie za stan wykończony tylko 90m2 stanu deweloperskiego i 90m2 stanu surowego z ociepleniem dachu wełną.
> Instalacje chciałbym w 80% sam położyć. Ale skoro twierdzicie, że to za mało to się wstrzymam z budową i odłożę więcej.


Ocieplenie samego dachu czyli chcesz zostawić ścianki kolankowe i min tą przy antresoli gołą ze strony strychu czy zamknąć na razie całą antresolę?
Strop goły bez wylewki,które mają być zrobione później?
Ociepla się strop lub dach z ciągłością.
Trudno tak liczyć 90/90m deweloperki/st.surowy.

Kwestie formalne PnB domu z dachem i tarasem-wtedy musisz to wybudować przed odebraniem domu bo nie będziesz mógł sie tam zameldować zmienić taryfy bud.itp
PnB bez tych elementów potem projekt rozbudowy i nowe PnB.

----------


## Frofo007

Bejaro: Tak, chciałbym możliwie jak najbardziej pozostawić górę w stanie surowym, dać tylko samo ocieplenie dachu i nie przykrywać go zabudową k-g. Także w adaptacji projektu na górze byłby strych. Później jak będzie kasa to złożę podanie o pozwolenie na rozbudowę, zrobię poddasze, garaż i tarasy.
Tylko chciałbym się mniej więcej dowiedzieć ile można na tym zaoszczędzić. Bo jeśli to kwestia (mowa o samym poddaszu) 20-30 tyś to nie ma sensu, ale jak już 60 tyś i więcej to dla mnie sens to jednak ma.

----------


## Bejaro

Nie wiem jak to wygląda technicznie masz sciany wchodzące do salonu z powodu tej antresoli-może być zimno-ocieplenie elewacji zewn musisz mieć po całości, a od strony tego strychu gołe  ściany chcesz zostawić, nie wiem  musisz sam zdecydować,porozmawiaj z architektem-może lepiej teraz ocieplić sam strop?Znowu potem i tak musisz  ocieplić dach.Zastanów się nad robieniem wylewek w zamieszkałym domu,warto rozważyć nie tylko kwestie finansowe ile możesz teraz zaoszczędzić,potem ewentualnie staracić na ogrzewaniu,lub podwójnym mimo rozłożenia w czasie ociepleniu,jeszcze kwestia ścianek działowych na poddaszu mają być teraz później?
Strych na gołym stropie nieocieplanym może być zimno.Trudno doradzić chcesz pomieszać terminy i technologie najlepiej porozmawiaj z fachowcem.

----------


## Nefer

Takie kombinacje raczej taniej nie wychodzą.

----------


## lukaszu

Koledzy, czy z projektem http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...1857,0%2C0.htm
można się wymieścić w 300 tyś. ze stanem developerskim?

----------


## Arturo72

> Koledzy, czy z projektem http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt_jesienna-zaduma,1857,0%2C0.htm
> można się wymieścić w 300 tyś. ze stanem developerskim?


Powinno się udać.

----------


## rafalisko30

Witam.
 Buduję domek wg projektu: http://hbstudio.pl/projekt;12
Na tą chwilę mam wykonany fundament. Na wiosnę wchodzi firma i będzie budować SSZ bez okien, drzwi wejściowych i bramy garażowej. Wycena za ten etap budowy to 100tys zł. To wszystko zostanie zrobione za gotówkę, ale muszę zacząć rozglądać się za kredytem. Ile kasy mogę potrzebować na wykończenie domku, tak żeby w nim zamieszkać? Czy 150tys wystarczy? Do tej pory wydałem 30tys za fundament, 100tys będzie za kolejny etap budowy i np. 150tys kredytu na doprowadzenie budynku pod klucz, razem 280tys. Czy to kwota realna?

----------


## hesperius

Hej  :smile: 
Nie wypowiem się konkretnie w kwestii kosztów... ale na Twoim miejscu sprawdziłabym, czy kominy są zaprojektowane w sposób, który umożliwi właściwe spalanie (np kwestię ich wysokości względem kalenicy, potencjalne ryzyko wystąpienia ciągu wstecznego etc). Oczywiście, jeśli nie masz zamiaru z nich zrezygnować... W necie znalazłam kiedyś taką ilustrację, dotyczącą kwestii usytuowania kominów względem dachu (załączam).
Wg mnie trochę mogą tez podrożyć inwestycję:
 - pólkoliście zaokrąglone okna i drzwi
 - dwa małe daszki
Jeśli liczysz złotówki, upraszczaj co się da.
Powodzenia!

----------


## bowess

Marysia ma 143m2 po podłogach. 280 to moim zdaniem za mały budżet. Będzie własna robocizna? Wchodzi w grę bardzo skromna wykończeniówka?
Moim zdaniem potrzeba jednak bliżej 350k.

----------


## śliczna

Witam  :roll eyes: 
Czy Waszym zdaniem wybuduje taki dom http://www.pro-arte.pl/projekty-domo...zuty-przekroje w kwocie 300tys. prace do ssz firma, reszta samemu. Oczywiscie bez szaleństw  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Przy taniej wykończeniówce i dużym nakładzie własnej pracy może.

----------


## Nefer

Powierzchnia całkowita - 245 mkw. Nie sądzę  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Deweloper by dał radę  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

Chyba nieźle nawalony  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Mam wrażenie że w Polsce tylko tacy  :wiggle:

----------


## Nefer

Ale nie wolno mówić człowiekowi, że 245 mkw zbuduje za 300k  :smile:  To ponury żart  :smile:  A może koleżanka Śliczna już w banku siedzi uśmiechnięta i bierze kredyt? Nieładnie, nieładnie ...

----------


## CodeSnipper

Skończyłem prawie 117 metrów i nie sądzę żeby się udało.  A robiłem bardzo oszczędnie,  tyle że mocno energooszczędnie.

----------


## norbert27

Cześć.
My wybudowaliśmy Dom w paprociach z biura Archon, z garażem.
Za 300 tyś, nam się udało, ale skromnie bez szaleństw, działkę mieliśmy. 
Także mieszkamy... Ale sporo rzeczy robiliśmy sami :big grin:

----------


## śliczna

A moze coś takiego http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...441_opisogolny ? Czy tez za duży? :wink:

----------


## Nefer

To już lepiej, ale żeby zbudować dom za 2.000 za mkw trzeba włożyć sporo pracy własnej.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> To już lepiej, ale żeby zbudować dom za 2.000 za mkw trzeba włożyć sporo pracy własnej.


Witam Cie i jeśli pozwolisz.
Niejednokrotnie wypowiadałem się w tym topiku ,że marzenia to nie wszystko i sam dom także dla mnie to pojęcie jest składową marzenia+dom+jego otoczka ale to już moja subiektywna ocena nie mylić ze stronniczym.Z biegiem czasu dostrzegam ,że wkład własny jest li tylko wyznacznikiem ceny za m2.Postawienie samego domu i urządzenie go po swojemu jest definicją tego jaki dom chcemy mieć.Załóżmy hipotetycznie ,że mamy te 300 000 tysiaków i mamy marzenia to jakiego domu się spodziewamy?Wyżej napisano ,że za tą kwotę wybudowali i mieszkają.Zapytałbym czy to jest to czego oczekiwali?

----------


## Bracianka

Projekt Zięba z MTM Styl z małymi zmianami, stan na dziś to ok. 220 000zł (bez działki). Dom ocieplony 20 cm styropianu, 30 cm wełny, nieotynkowany, pomalowany. Okna i drzwi, drzwi zewnętrzne - półka średnia jakościowo. Część płytek już ułożona, została głównie łazienka i góry i część kotłowni. Ogrzewanie gazem podłogowe na całości. Wentylacja mechaniczna. Ściany do lekkiego zaciągnięcia gładzią, gruntowania i malowania. Za meble w kuchni na wymiar zapłacimy ok. 6000zł, zostaną sprzęty oprócz lodówki, bo już kupiona. Masa pracy własnej męża i pomocy rodziny i znajomych. Myślę, że w trzystu spokojnie wyrobimy się, żeby zamieszkać, chcemy umeblować dół, pokoje na górze będą pewnie na razie zrobione i nieumeblowane. Kiedyś marzył nam się dom za dwieście, ale projekt nie ten i wiedza była za mała  :wink:

----------


## EZS

> Witam Cie i jeśli pozwolisz.
> Wyżej napisano ,że za tą kwotę wybudowali i mieszkają.Zapytałbym czy to jest to czego oczekiwali?


NS, życie to sztuka kompromisu. 
Najważniejsze są priorytety. . Owszem, nie pogardziłabym domem większym o 50m, brak mi spiżarki i dużej garderoby. Zrezygnowałam z nich świadomie ze względu na ograniczony budżet i niechęć do kredytu. Czy byłabym szczęśliwsza mając spiżarkę? Pewnie nie, bo nie miałabym czegoś innego  :wink:  . Coś za coś. Więc co wydziwiać? Ludzie mają budżet 300 tyś chcą mieć dom. Można mieć dom za 300 tyś, ale nie każdy. I ten wątek jest po to, żeby zrozumieli, ze  trzeba przykroić oczekiwania do realiów albo szukać lepszej pracy  :smile:

----------


## noc

W rzeczy samej!
Jeśli ktoś dołoży dużo pracy własnej to za 300 tys.może sobie wybudować dom marzeń i na całe życie. 
Ktoś inny nie tknie palcem przy budowie, stwierdzi że za tyle to tylko kurnik można zbudować i też będzie miał rację (ze swojego punktu widzenia i oczekiwań). 
Zależy kto czego oczekuje, jakie ma możliwości, umiejętności, chęci, wiedzę, czasu na budowę itp.
Ale jak najbardziej, jak ktoś chce i nie oczekuje "pałacu" to za 300tys. może wybudować dom w którym będzie się czuł dobrze.

----------


## heniu 1

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m3c2209c9e1fd0
a ten dam radę?
mam mieszane uczucia a wiecej niż 300 nie mam i długo mieć nie będe

----------


## EZS

> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-w-rododendronach-16-w/m3c2209c9e1fd0
> a ten dam radę?
> mam mieszane uczucia a wiecej niż 300 nie mam i długo mieć nie będe


odpowiem tak... dach prosty byłby gdyby nie ta balkonowa lukarna - podroży dach. Balkon trudno zaizolować, jest kosztowny i nie niezbędny. Powierzchnia 140 m2, zabudowy powyzej 100m2. Mój dom, prostszy i 112 m2 kosztował 320 tyś. Ale był budowany bardzo szybko a to generowało dodatkowe koszty. Więc zależy, co sam zrobisz. Ja też miałam taki budżet i przy szukaniu domu bezwzględnie przestrzegałam: dach dwuspadowy bez ozdobników, redukcja okien dachowych (drogie i w mniejszych pokojach niepotrzebne przy szczytowych), brak balkonów, powierzchnia do 120 m. I zmieściłabym się w budzecie, gdyby nie pośpiech, bo nie mając czasu na szukanie kilka rzeczy przepłaciłam  :wink:

----------


## heteranthera

A ten projekt http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/tytan ?
Opisywany jako oszczędny w budowie ze względu na prosty i mały dach, garaż w bryle domu. Mnie przypadł do gustu bo na piętrze nie ma skosów i nie uderzam głową w sufit. Wyceniony na 335tyś netto. Ile realnie myślicie, że by było ? Woj. łódzkie.

----------


## EZS

ten dom jest piękny. Bardzo podobny wybudowali koło mnie i żałuję, że w czasie, gdy ja budowałam nie pozwalali u nas budować domów z pełnym piętrem, tylko poddasza użytkowe. Teraz już pozwalają, jak widać. Koszty budowy u mojego sąsiada były ok 450 tyś i jeszcze nie wykończył wszystkiego. Trudno mi powieedzieć, czy można taniej. Ale chyba nie da się 200 m2 wybudować za 300 tyś, chyba, że "tymi ręcami cegła po cegle" bez żadnych fachowców. Byli tacy na forum, ale czy o to ci chodzi?

----------


## Pexeso

Witam. 

A co sądzicie o tym projekcie? http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...m?c=158&page=2
Tak sobie z żoną już biegamy za warunkami i ekipą budowlaną. Chodzi tylko o kredyt... Uda się zamieszkać, za 300 tys. w domu z perspektywą?

----------


## shl

Ekipami tego nie postawisz.[/QUOTE]
święta prawda.

----------


## Nefer

> Witam Cie i jeśli pozwolisz.
> Niejednokrotnie wypowiadałem się w tym topiku ,że marzenia to nie wszystko i sam dom także dla mnie to pojęcie jest składową marzenia+dom+jego otoczka ale to już moja subiektywna ocena nie mylić ze stronniczym.Z biegiem czasu dostrzegam ,że wkład własny jest li tylko wyznacznikiem ceny za m2.Postawienie samego domu i urządzenie go po swojemu jest definicją tego jaki dom chcemy mieć.Załóżmy hipotetycznie ,że mamy te 300 000 tysiaków i mamy marzenia to jakiego domu się spodziewamy?Wyżej napisano ,że za tą kwotę wybudowali i mieszkają.Zapytałbym czy to jest to czego oczekiwali?


Są tu na forum ludzie, którzy sami domy budowali. Własnymi rękami, swoich rodzin, znajomych. I dali radę zbudować coś co chcieli mieć - tak przypuszczam. Znam taki dom i mieszkańcy chyba są szczęśliwi, choć okolica i sąsiedztwo rozminęło się z marzeniami. Zdarza się.
Budując dom trzeba wiedzieć jakie się ma umiejętności (ile potrafi się zaoszczędzić na pracach ekip) ile się ma czasu (czy bilansuje się nie chodzenie do pracy czy branie urlopu z kosztami ekipy - bo nie zawsze tak jest) i czy reszta wystarczy na materiały i niezbędych fachowców (bo nie wierzę, że ktoś może być cieślą, elektrykiem, hydraulikiem, dekarzem i umie montować okna).
I policzyć. Prosty rachunek. Kartka i długopis.
Jeśli nie zamierza/nie umie/nie potrafi/nie chce* (*skreślić dowolne) włożyć pracę własną/krewnych/rodziny* to może spokojnie liczyć 2000 - 2500 za mkw powierzchni całkowitej do zamieszkania z pełnym wyposażeniem. I tyle. Cudów nie ma.
Czyli dom od 120 do 150 mkw ekipami.
Nie, nie jest to przypadek "wujek ma hurtownię".

----------


## piotrek0m

Ja szacuję stan deweloperski domu na kwotę ok 2200 zł/m2. Aczkolwiek dach deskowany, ocieplenie wełną mineralną, nieco droższa chemia, ogrzewanie podłogowe po całości, dodatki typu siatki zbrojeniowe stropu, przeciwskurczowe w wylewkach ... to wszystko podnosi koszty... tego mogło nie być. Przy czym zwrócę jeszcze uwagę na koszty dewelopera który w pobliżu buduje szeregówki - u niego stan deweloperski to ok 3500 zł/m2 !!!

----------


## bllopers

Hej planujemy budowe tego domu http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...bukowej-5.html mamy juz dzialke, media w drodze (ok 60m) myslicie ze sie zmiescimy w 300tys?

----------


## EZS

> Hej planujemy budowe tego domu http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-domow/projekt-dom-przy-bukowej-5.html mamy juz dzialke, media w drodze (ok 60m) myslicie ze sie zmiescimy w 300tys?


Myślimy, że masz duże szanse. Możesz dodatkowo zejść z kosztów nie robiąc stropu, lecz jak znam życie to pewnie chcesz zagospodarować stryszek? Jeżeli nie, to można podpiąć płyty gk bezpośrednio pod więźbę a na górze dać jakieś rusztowanie i rozłożyć wełnę. taki strop jest tani ale raczej nie użytkowy. 
Potrzebne wam tyle pokoi? Zamieniłabym ten środkowy na łazienkę (po pomniejszeniu) a z jednej łazienki można garderobę wykroić  :smile:

----------


## bllopers

> Myślimy, że masz duże szanse. Możesz dodatkowo zejść z kosztów nie robiąc stropu, lecz jak znam życie to pewnie chcesz zagospodarować stryszek? Jeżeli nie, to można podpiąć płyty gk bezpośrednio pod więźbę a na górze dać jakieś rusztowanie i rozłożyć wełnę. taki strop jest tani ale raczej nie użytkowy. 
> Potrzebne wam tyle pokoi? Zamieniłabym ten środkowy na łazienkę (po pomniejszeniu) a z jednej łazienki można garderobę wykroić


no to jestem spokojna. bedziemy bazowac na projekcie (brat archtekt rozrysuje projekt) wiec juz troche pieniedzy zaoszczedzimy. potrzebujemy 4 sypialnie bo mamy akurat taka sytuacje a nie inna. wlasnie z projektow z 4 sypialniami ten traci najmniej na komunikacji (inne projekty minimum 15 m2 na korytarzach a to niestety kosztuje) strop raczej drewniany zebym miala miejsce na jakies lekkie szpargaly. Wstepna wycene za robocizne dostalismy 35tys za SSO I ekipa robi wszystko od fundamentow po dach, mam nadzieje ze po predstawieniu szczegolowego projektu cos wynegocjujemy. ( a tak ogolnie to cena wykonawcy przystepna czy raczej nie?)

----------


## EZS

> Wstepna wycene za robocizne dostalismy 35tys za SSO I ekipa robi wszystko od fundamentow po dach, mam nadzieje ze po predstawieniu szczegolowego projektu cos wynegocjujemy. ( a tak ogolnie to cena wykonawcy przystepna czy raczej nie?)


Chyba przystepna, też mniej więcej tyle mi wyszło różnymi ekipami.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS, życie to sztuka kompromisu. 
> Najważniejsze są priorytety. . Owszem, nie pogardziłabym domem większym o 50m, brak mi spiżarki i dużej garderoby. Zrezygnowałam z nich świadomie ze względu na ograniczony budżet i niechęć do kredytu. Czy byłabym szczęśliwsza mając spiżarkę? Pewnie nie, bo nie miałabym czegoś innego  . Coś za coś. Więc co wydziwiać? Ludzie mają budżet 300 tyś chcą mieć dom. Można mieć dom za 300 tyś, ale nie każdy. I ten wątek jest po to, żeby zrozumieli, ze  trzeba przykroić oczekiwania do realiów albo szukać lepszej pracy


Bardzo pięknie powiedziano. :yes: .Kuźwa nie ma ikonek z całowaniem po dłoniach ale ta też może być  :hug: .

----------


## compi

Niktuś, rodziny żyjące na 48m2 muszą być strasznie nieszczęśliwe, tylko o tym jeszcze nie wiedzą, hehe. Domy budują ludzie dorośli.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Niktuś, rodziny żyjące na 48m2 muszą być strasznie nieszczęśliwe, tylko o tym jeszcze nie wiedzą, hehe. *Domy budują ludzie dorośli*.


Nie neguję bo masz rację.Wytłuściłem co by potomni ten hymn nad budowaniem zrozumieli a tym samym Twe przesłanie. :yes: Szczera prawda.

Bez cukru .......nie dostrzegałem jak potraficie być mili w rozmowach.

----------


## rmosiek

Zapytam z ciekawości, bo widzę że wielu z Was ma spore doświadczenie.
Wybraliśmy projekt: http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...193_opisogolny (budowany z porothermu) 
Główne zmiany: powiększenie garażu do 2 stanowisk, wejście do garażu przez zmniejszoną o prysznic łazienkę dolną, wykusz kwadratowy pod zmniejszonym balkonem, ścianka kolankowa podniesiona o ok 3 pustaki. Prace głównie przez firmy, materiały we własnym zakresie, wykończenie trochę sami (wełna, płyty na poddaszu, płytki, malowanie) 
Da rade?  :smile:

----------


## Bracianka

Skoro chcecie tak dużo zmienić, to może lepiej iść zrobić projekt indywidualny? Nasz projekt był tańszy od Waszego, adaptacja też była stosunkowo tania, a i tak zapłaciliśmy ponad 6 tysięcy w sumie. Nie lepiej dołożyć trochę, i mieć projekt uwzględniający to, o czym piszesz? Poza tym licz się z tym, że jeśli podniesiesz tą ściankę o trzy pustaki, czyli sporo, to cały budynek już nie będzie tak zgrabnie wyglądał? W garażu trzeba będzie od nowa przeliczyć konstrukcję stropu, bo nad garażem jest część mieszkalna, przydałaby się też druga łazienka, bo masz sporo pomieszczeń. Wychodzę z założenia, że skoro masz tyle pomieszczeń, to tyle jest Ci potrzebne, a kłótnie o łazienkę nie są przyjemne. Ty zaś chcesz zlikwidować prysznic na dole. Poza tym jak powiększysz budynek, to zmieni Ci się powierzchnia do wybudowania, ogrzania, ocieplenia, wykończenia. A może poszukać projektu, który wszystkie Twoje zmiany uwzględnia? A jak z maksymalną wysokością kalenicy w warunkach zabudowy? Można podnieść ściankę? 

Ja widzę jak żyłuje się mój mąż, żeby zmieścić się w zamierzonym budżecie, a jednocześnie nie iść na taniochę. Moim zdaniem będzie trudno w tym projektem wyżej.

----------


## rolnando

Zależy od tego ile samemu możesz w niego włożyć pracy i jak bardzo możesz zaoszczędzić na fachowcach.

----------


## Nefer

Właśnie zrobiło Ci się 100mkw na dole i jakieś 70 na górze. Policzyć łatwo.
I Bracianka na rację -to nie ten projekt.

----------


## Pexeso

Jeszcze raz proszę o pomoc przy ocenie tego projektu. http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...m?c=158&page=2

----------


## EZS

> Jeszcze raz proszę o pomoc przy ocenie tego projektu. http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt_z-perspektywa,2773,0,0.htm?c=158&page=2


co tu oceniać. Powierzchnia zabudowy 155 m2. Czyli tyle wybudujesz. fundamentów i dachu i stropu. Masz do wybudowania dom 300 m. niezależnie od tego, że górę możesz wykończyć później i jest tam tylko 70 m. Mniej więcej 450-600 tysięcy szykuj, licząc plan minimum czyli 220 pow użytkowej razy 2 tyś/m. Jeżeli nie planujesz użytkowania góry i nie zrobisz stropu, to możesz zejść z ceny ale czy do 300 tyś to wątpię.

----------


## Pexeso

EZS dziękuję za odpowiedź. 

Zastanawiam się zatem dlaczego napisałaś wcześniej o tym projekcie http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...bukowej-5.html, którego powierzchnia zabudowy jest mniejsza od naszego o 2 metry, że jak najbardziej może się udać. Jakie różnice są pomiędzy oboma projektami?

----------


## EZS

Parter, bez stropu, mniejszy skos i mniejszy dach. Ze zliczenia powierzchni on ma 110 m i nie wiem, jak im wyszło 150 zabudowy?

----------


## chrzanek

A co powiecie na temat 
Z244 (http://z500.pl/projekt/215/Z244,styl...ne-ogolne.html) 

Da się zamieszkać na parterze za 300-315 tyś?

Systemem gospodarczym, jednak udział prac własnych dopiero na etapie wykończeniowym.
Myślę też nad pompą ciepła.

----------


## piotrek0m

> A co powiecie na temat 
> Z244 (http://z500.pl/projekt/215/Z244,styl...ne-ogolne.html) 
> 
> Da się zamieszkać na parterze za 300-315 tyś?
> 
> .


To jest mały 127 metrowy domek. Dach bardzo prosty więc nie podniesie kosztów budowy, ale już 2 duże okna tarasowe podniosą.... kosztorys 250 tyś który jest prezentowany na stronie projektu to raczej za stan deweloperski zależnie jednak od rodzajów materiałów. Jakby nie liczyć trzeba kalkulować 2000 zł/m2 za stan deweloperski, co dla 127 m2 właśnie daje te 250 tyś. Myślę, że na parterze za 300 - 350 tyś można zamieszkać, aczkolwiek wszystko zależy od standardu wykończenia...

Natomiast jak patrzę na wizualizację, to tak - nie ma wejścia dla kominiarza. Jak nie będzie okna włazowego, to trzeba zrobić stopnie kominiarskie, a to już szpeci dach i dlatego nie pokazuje się tego na wizualizacjach. Podobnie zastosowanie jednej rury spustowej na połać sprawi, że rynna będzie miała widoczny spadek, to też szpeci wygląd i na wizualizacji tego się nie pokazuje.

----------


## chrzanek

> Dach bardzo prosty więc nie podniesie kosztów budowy, ale już 2 duże okna tarasowe z kolei podniosą koszty budowy.... kosztorys 250 tyś który jest prezentowany na stronie projektu to raczej za stan deweloperski nie wierzę, że można w tej cenie wykończyć do. zamieszkania. Jakby nie liczyć trzeba kalkulować 2000 zł/m2 za stan deweloperski, co dla 127 m2 da właśnie daje te 250 tyś. Zależnie od rodzaju ogrzewania, standardu wykończenia i zagospodarowania ogrodu, ogrodzenia itp szacowałbym koszty na 350-400 tyś zł. 
> 
> Natomiast jak patrzę na wizualizację, to tak - nie ma wejścia dla kominiarza. Jak nie będzie okna włazowego, to trzeba zrobić stopnie kominiarskie, a to już szpeci dach i dlatego nie pokazuje się tego na wizualizacjach. Podobnie zastosowanie jednej rury spustowej na połać sprawi, że rynna będzie miała widoczny spadek, to też szpeci wygląd i na wizualizacji tego się nie pokazuje.


Dzięki za komentarz  :smile: 

Okno tarasowe zostanie jedno, to w jadalni zastąpiłbym zwykłym szerokim oknem, dodatkowo w pokojach na poddaszu również zwykłe okna  zamiast drzwi balkonowych. 

Chciałbym wziąć kredyt na 400 tyś, z czego 85 tyś pochłonie działka, zostaje 315 na budowę domu. W trakcie budowy będę w stanie przeznaczyć trochę środków własnych, pewnie z 20-30 tyś i zależy mi na tym aby skończyć cały dół do zamieszkania w standardzie "bez szaleństw"  :smile: 

Zastanawiam się na ile jest to realne, nie chce się obudzić w połowie budowy z brakiem funduszy.

----------


## Bejaro

Warto jeszcze skalkulować koszty przyłączy.

----------


## chrzanek

> Warto jeszcze skalkulować koszty przyłączy.


Woda  w drodze, 1m od działki
Kanalizacja już wprowadzona w działkę
Prąd - jest skrzynka na działce
GAZ - planowany na koniec roku

----------


## agusia59

To może ja się dołącze do dyskusji. Czy wg Was da się wybudować dom przy bajecznej do 300 tys. bez mebli, ocieplony, zaciagniety tylko tynkiem, kotłownia na paliwo stałe (mąz sie uparł i innej nie chce, poza tym mamy drzewo za grosze i sporo własnego), podłogowka w kuchni, łazienkach i pokoju dziennym, bez przyłacza gazu, beton na fundamenty i strop troche taniej, fundamenty własnymi rekami, ocieplenie tez mąż moze połozyc, wykonczenie tez czesciowo własnymi rekami. Nie wszystko na gotowo. Prosze o komentarze (krytyczne tez)

----------


## jarekFTW

Dom przy bajecznej z garażem ok 130 metrów.
130 x 2200 (bo coś umiecie zrobić) = 286 000
Więc dlaczego nie?
Wszystko też zależy od Waszych oczekiwań, od technologii zastosowanych (styropian/wełna, membrana/pełne deskowanie)

----------


## piotrek0m

> To może ja się dołącze do dyskusji. Czy wg Was da się wybudować dom przy bajecznej do 300 tys. bez mebli, ocieplony, zaciagniety tylko tynkiem, kotłownia na paliwo stałe (mąz sie uparł i innej nie chce, poza tym mamy drzewo za grosze i sporo własnego), podłogowka w kuchni, łazienkach i pokoju dziennym, bez przyłacza gazu, beton na fundamenty i strop troche taniej, fundamenty własnymi rekami, ocieplenie tez mąż moze połozyc, wykonczenie tez czesciowo własnymi rekami. Nie wszystko na gotowo. Prosze o komentarze (krytyczne tez)


Na wizualizacji na elewacji przedniej i tylnej nie ma rur spustowych. Czy woda zakręca w rynnach na narożnikach  :smile:  Nie ma wejścia do komina, pewno będą więc szpecące dach schodki dachowe. Na poddaszu nie ma żadnego okna dachowego? Co tam będzie, ciemnica? Nie ma przejścia z garażu do domu, czasem się przydaje. Obawiam się, że przy tak małej powierzchni zabudowy (130 m2) koszt jednostkowy będzie wyższy, autentycznie szkoda niewykorzystanej powierzchni strychu, wystarczy podnieść ściankę kolankową i zrobić pomieszczenia na piętrze... a nuż za 10 lat się przydadzą...

----------


## agusia59

Żaden problem wstawić wyłaz na dach i okienko dachowe. Drzwi z garażu do domu są. Powierzchnia pod dachem na pewno nie będzie mi potrzebna  :smile:  Sporo będziemy chcieli zrobic sami. Zobaczymy jak to wszystko wyjdzie. W sumie to ja chciałam projekt z dachem dwuspadowym, ale nie ma takiego do 100 metrów i co by mi odpowiadał. Zawsze to by był troche tańszy.

----------


## paola06

Witam
Proszę o opinie na temat tego projektu http://www.dom-projekt.pl/projekt-ardenowo-g2,786.html . Może ktoś spróbowałby podać przybliżony koszt budowy???

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

to duża, rozłożysta parterówka z podwójnym garażem. Ja rozumiem zapał i chęci, ale ludzie, bądźcie realistami!

Za 300 tyś (jeśli planujecie wynajmować ekipy) to zbudujecie skromny domek ok 100-150 m2 pow. całkowitej z niezbyt dużą ilością okien, prostym dachem, prostą konstrukcją

----------


## inwestorbb

Witaj

Uważam, podobnie zresztą jak wielu inwestorów na początku swojej drogi, że w/w kwota to naprawdę dużo. Chcemy budować domy energooszczędne i zarazem tanie w budowie, a tego nie da się tak po prostu zrobić. Oszczędności na swojej robociźnie są wymierne ale nie popadajmy w ekstazę. Poczynając od projektu, materiałów na stan surowy poprzez instalacje, zakupu okien, drzwi, materiałach i warstwach izolacji, podłóg, kafelek itp. rozpiętości w kosztach są ogromne. Cięcie kosztów odbywa się obniżeniem jakości czy parametrów np. cieplnych. Uważniej czytajmy projekty bo w dobry i przemyślanym do bólu projekcie najwięcej oszczędności. 

Cóż 300 tys. i strop monolityczny żelbetowy, garaż, 240 m2 dachu, 160 m2 zabudowy + ocieplenie stropu, samego holu + wiatrołapu prawie 20 m2, dwa kominy, 10 drzwi wewnętrznych, 2 zewnętrzne. Przecież to wszystko musi kosztować. W takim budżecie pomyśl raczej nad zwartym parterem z poddaszem użytkowym lub parterówką bez dodatków (choćby tego garażu) z lekkim stropem drewnianym, a z pewnością rozsądnie wydając pieniądze zmieścisz się w kosztorysie. 




> To może ja się dołącze do dyskusji. Czy wg Was da się wybudować dom przy bajecznej do 300 tys. bez mebli, ocieplony, zaciagniety tylko tynkiem, kotłownia na paliwo stałe (mąz sie uparł i innej nie chce, poza tym mamy drzewo za grosze i sporo własnego), podłogowka w kuchni, łazienkach i pokoju dziennym, bez przyłacza gazu, beton na fundamenty i strop troche taniej, fundamenty własnymi rekami, ocieplenie tez mąż moze połozyc, wykonczenie tez czesciowo własnymi rekami. Nie wszystko na gotowo. Prosze o komentarze (krytyczne tez)

----------


## fotohobby

> Witam
> Proszę o opinie na temat tego projektu http://www.dom-projekt.pl/projekt-ardenowo-g2,786.html . Może ktoś spróbowałby podać przybliżony koszt budowy???
> 
> Pozdrawiam



Z 450 tyś trzeba liczyć.

----------


## elmagra

Co do domów za 300tys. to myślę, że my wydaliśmy poniżej tej kwoty (oczywiście bez kosztów działki). Mieliśmy do dyspozycji określoną kasę + pieniądze ze sprzedaży mieszkania. Zostało nam do zrobienia jeszcze obejście i brama wjazdowa z furtką. Już mieszkamy. Dom ma 165mkw. Projekt Chaber z MTM Styl (2 małe zmiany spowodowały zmianę powierzchni mieszkalnej). Dużym nakładem pracy własnej.

----------


## majwsercu

Przykre, że to wszystko takie drogie jest - my też dużo z mężem własnymi siłami działaliśmy.

----------


## aglig

> Z 450 tyś trzeba liczyć.


Przy udziale pracy własnej . Jeśli wszystko ekipami to 500 tys.

----------


## paola06

Dzięki wszystkim za dobre rady. Jesteśmy dopiero na etapie wyboru projektu. Jedno jest pewne projekt musi być parterowy, mieć dwustanowiskowy garaż i kotłownię na paliwo stałe. Niestety większość projektów spełniających te wymagania to takie podobne do wspomnianego przeze mnie ardenowa - więc koszt chyba będzie dużo za duży. A może ktoś z was zna taki projekt, który mógłby pasować, a być choćby trochę tańszy od wspomnianego. (szerokość działki ok 22 m)
Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie informacje 
Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## kkkk-kp

> A może ktoś z was zna taki projekt, który mógłby pasować, a być choćby trochę tańszy od wspomnianego. (szerokość działki ok 22 m)


 Kupiłem do nich już dwa projekty: http://www.kbprojekt.pl/ Zobacz promocje, zapoznaj się z ich programem: http://www.kbprojekt.pl/czytaj/projekt-domu-za-darmo
Zakupy materiałów rób przemyślane, myśl o kosztach eksploatacji domu nie z perspektywy jednego roku, ale dekady. Korzystaj z zakładki na FO: Grupy budujące. Koszty energii będą rosły a nie malały. Poszukaj architekta do adaptacji który pracuje za normalne pieniądze, potem kierownika budowy; tylko nie szukaj za grosze za tzw. podpis, ale takiego który poprowadzi z Tobą proces budowy od początku do końca. Potem ekipy; nie szukaj "złotych rączek: co to i dom wymuruje, i poddasze dociepli, a w chwilach wolnych elektrykę położy i warzywniak wypieli. Wybieraj firmy wyspecjalizowane w danej dziedzinie. I wyryj sobie motto: "Tanio, to w promocji cukier w hipermarkecie".
Poczytaj uważnie FO, nader często jest tak: "Znalazłem tani materiał, i jeszcze tańszego wykonawcę! Jestem wielki, sprytny i cwany!"  i leci: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSTivVclQQ0 a po jakimś czasie płacz na FO i melodia inna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yh2InVsFag No cóż, jak to dziadkowie mawiali: kijem tego co nie pilnuje swego. 
Życze powodzenia, budowanie nie jest straszne. Mądre decyzje, a na końcu będziesz nuciła Queen  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

paola - jak nie macie środków finansowych musicie z czegoś zrezygnować. Zastanówcie się co na dziś jest najbardziej potrzebne - wygodna powierzchnia mieszkalna dla ludzi czy dwustanowiskowy garaż dla samochodów? Może samochody mogą poczekać na dopływ gotówki i dobudowanie garażu w przyszłości do istniejącej bryły budynku?
Taki dobudowany garaż można postawić w lekkiej (i tańszej) konstrukcji szkieletowej.

Może przemyślcie system grzewczy? Kotłownia na paliwo stałe to min 5 m2 + komin, czyli kilka tysięcy złotych, które można władować w droższy, ale wymagający mniejszej powierzchni bezobsługowy system grzewczy.

Od której strony świata jest wjazd na działkę? Jak długa jest działka?

***
Tutaj przykładowy dom do którego można garaż dobudować:

----------


## Bejaro

> Dzięki wszystkim za dobre rady. Jesteśmy dopiero na etapie wyboru projektu. Jedno jest pewne projekt musi być parterowy, mieć dwustanowiskowy garaż i kotłownię na paliwo stałe. Niestety większość projektów spełniających te wymagania to takie podobne do wspomnianego przeze mnie ardenowa - więc koszt chyba będzie dużo za duży. A może ktoś z was zna taki projekt, który mógłby pasować, a być choćby trochę tańszy od wspomnianego. (szerokość działki ok 22 m)
> Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie informacje 
> Pozdrawiam


Ten projekt, jest za duży dla działki  szer 22 m

----------


## knittwiktoria

Witam,

chciałabym się zapytać jakie koszty mniej więcej trzeba przewidzieć aby wybudować dom 128 m2 (pow. zab.164 m2)
z płaskim dachem, czy może już ktoś taki budował ?
chcielibyśmy budować ekipami aby zminimalizować koszty,

pozdr. Wiktoria

----------


## Elfir

aby zminimalizować koszty musielibyście sami budować  :smile:

----------


## aglig

> Witam,
> 
> chciałabym się zapytać jakie koszty mniej więcej trzeba przewidzieć aby wybudować dom 128 m2 (pow. zab.164 m2)
> z płaskim dachem, czy może już ktoś taki budował ?
> chcielibyśmy budować ekipami aby zminimalizować koszty,
> 
> pozdr. Wiktoria


Jaki możesz wybudować dach nie zależy od ciebie ale od miejscowego planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego lub decyzji o warunkach zabudowy.
To 128 m2 to powierzchnia całkowita, netto czy użytkowa ?
Ogólnie przemnóż powierzchnię całkowitą x 2500 zł = kwota jaka potrzebna na stan deweloperski. A jak chcesz całość  to przemnóż pc x 3 tys zł. (a i to może być mało jak poszalejesz np. z wyposażeniem kuchni.)

----------


## niktspecjalny

Fajnie tak poczytać jak się już mieszka.Mając 300 000 zł , dom postawimy dlaczego nie.Jednak za jaką cenę,czego zabraknie,co będzie musiało poczekać,kto nam pomoże,jaka będzie lista prac,które wykonamy sami lub rodzina?Co tak naprawdę mamy,ile kasy mamy na rozruch inwestycji?Patrzę na te projekty od Elfir.Proste są ale czy tańsze przy nakładzie własnym.Wątpie.

----------


## compi

Bo w takich wątkach celem jest zamieszkanie. Nikt raczej nie wlicza w budżet budowy i wykonania ogrodu, chodniczków, postawienia w holu zajebistej konsolki, w salonie mebli z Kare Design i powieszenia na suficie kryształowego żyrandola od Kolarza.

----------


## EZS

> powieszenia na suficie kryształowego żyrandola od Kolarza.


 Było to pisać???? Weszłam w net i pochorowałam się. Uwielbiam te klimaty  :wink:

----------


## Bracianka

Jako że ja nie lubię takich klimatów, to nie muszę brać drugiego kredytu na kryształki  :wink:  Uff, ulżyło mi  :Smile: 

Właśnie sobie wyliczyłam, że razem moje podłogi mają 177,5 metra, powierzchnia użytkowa ok. 110 metrów. Z ekonomicznymi meblami na dół zmieścimy się w kwocie ok. 250 tysięcy, przy zaznaczeniu, że w zasadzie cała wykończeniówka, oprócz mebli kuchennych "tymi ręcami" była robiona. Działki i ogródka nie wliczam. Do wykończeniówki nie wliczam też instalacji, choć część hydrauliki i wentylację mechaniczną mąż sam robił. 

Mogę wiedzieć, skąd to magiczne 2 500zł za metr się bierze?

----------


## compi

> Było to pisać???? Weszłam w net i pochorowałam się. Uwielbiam te klimaty


Mnie by finansowo i psychicznie rozłożył już sam montaż takiego wielosegmentowego, hehe.

----------


## compi

> Jako że ja nie lubię takich klimatów, to nie muszę brać drugiego kredytu na kryształki  Uff, ulżyło mi 
> 
> Właśnie sobie wyliczyłam, że razem moje podłogi mają 177,5 metra, powierzchnia użytkowa ok. 110 metrów. Z ekonomicznymi meblami na dół zmieścimy się w kwocie ok. 250 tysięcy, przy zaznaczeniu, że w zasadzie cała wykończeniówka, oprócz mebli kuchennych "tymi ręcami" była robiona. Działki i ogródka nie wliczam. Do wykończeniówki nie wliczam też instalacji, choć część hydrauliki i wentylację mechaniczną mąż sam robił. 
> 
> Mogę wiedzieć, skąd to magiczne 2 500zł za metr się bierze?


2,5 to chyba z ekipami. Sporo poniżej dwójki zeszliśmy przy własnym zapieprzu.

----------


## Elfir

z średnich GUS?

----------


## paola06

Dzięki za podpowiedzi  :smile:  Z pewnością wszystkie rady weźmiemy sobie do serca i może w końcu uda nam się znaleźć projekt który odpowiada naszym oczekiwaniom a dodatkowo "nie wyzuje nas z butów" na następne 30 lat . Będę zaglądać na to forum bo uważam że jest bardzo pomocne.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów  :smile:

----------


## Bracianka

Co dzień pracuje na średnich GUS - o du.. rozbić. Średnio to każdy z nas zarabia po 4 tysiące, a jak jest na prawdę każdy widzi... Wszyscy tu rzucają ceną średnią, która nic nie daje, tak samo, jak nic nie dają kosztorysy biur projektowych

----------


## EZS

Średnia cena jest w tym wypadku średnią z doświadczeń forumowiczów ustaloną przez lata dyskusji, czasem nawet bardzo gwałtownych. I ciągle się sprawdza. Oczywiście średnia to tylko średnia, można taniej a można duuużo drożej, ale doświadczenie uczy, że poniżej pewnego pułapu zejść jest trudno. Byli tacy, a jakże, zapaleńcy, którzy sami rękami własnymi cały dom stawiali, nawet pustaki sobie sami robili. Można mieć własną hurtownię, można mieć własny las i wuja drwala, ale takie ekstrema zwykle nie były brane pod uwagę. 2500/m2 to taka sobie przeciętna nasza forumowa średnia jak ktoś ma trochę ekip, trochę sam robi, czasem gdzieś przyoszczędzi a czasem zaszaleje. Dodawać do tej sumy można w nieskończoność. Odejmować w ograniczonym zakresie, bo jednak materiał swoje kosztować musi.

----------


## piotrek0m

Dokładnie tak wyszło 2500 zł za stan deweloperski (+/- parę stówek) . Te parę stówek, to zależy czy dach deskuję, czy wełnę zamiast styropianu kupię i tak dalej... Myślę, że lepiej dla przyszłych inwestorów przeszacować koszty budowy niż obudzić się z kredytem konsolidacyjnym w ręku... budowa rozbabrana, kredyt do spłaty, mieszkanie sprzedane i trzeba mieszkać w surowych wnętrzach bo na wykończenie nie starczyło...

----------


## Bracianka

Ok, a jeszcze zapytam - liczycie cenę za metr użytkowy, czy rzeczywisty? Bo mam wrażenie, że różne osoby to różnie robią.

----------


## EZS

budujesz zawsze metry rzeczywiste. 
Musisz kupić na nie cegłę, musisz te cegły zlepić, musisz jakoś wykończyć a często ogrzać i ocieplić. Nawet taras trzeba z czegoś zrobić i ubrać, a koszt bywa nie mały. 
W sumie najefektywniejsza cenowo jest budowa, gdzie każdy metr jest użytkowy  :wink:  Dlatego wszyscy tu powtarzają - nie masz kasy- pomyśl najpierw, czy koniecznie musisz budować mieszkanie dla samochodu  :big grin:

----------


## Bracianka

No to my są zajefajni i oszczędni :eek:  :cool: 
Materiały może nie były super, ale były dobre, jasne - kupa swojej robocizny, ale wychodzi nam ok. 1500zł za metr rzeczywisty. Ja bym chciała mieć jeszcze to 50 tysięcy do trzystu, to wszystko byłoby na zicher  :wink:  A tak ekonomicznie na parterze, na górę mamy łóżko z wynajmowanego mieszkania. Będzie jeszcze łazienka. Wychodzi na to, że rzeczywiście się da, a nasz dom wcale nie jest najprostszy (skomplikowany w sumie też nie). Kredyt wzięliśmy na 200 tysięcy, na więcej się nie zanosi.

----------


## agusia59

Bracianka a co za domek budujesz?

----------


## Bracianka

Jak na zdjęciu - Zięba MTM Styl.

----------


## Frofo007

U mnie było tak, że przejrzałem tysiące projektów, z nich wszystkich wyłoniłem kilka i przy konsultacjach ze swoją kobietą, znajomymi (którzy się znają), forumowiczami, tymi co już się pobudowali itp. itd. wybrałem jeden projekt. Niestety realnie będzie mnie kosztować 500tyś za stan deweloperski. Moje możliwości na chwilę obecną to 300tyś. Przemyślałem już sporo koncepcji, rozważałem mniej kosztowne projekty. Ale uznałem, że ten dom to pewnie już na całe życie będzie i nie chce rezygnować z powierzchni, którą na pewno będę potrzebować (prowadzę działalność gospodarczą i firma byłaby w domu). Dlatego postanowiłem nie robić kompromisów, kupić większe mieszkanie, pozbierać jeszcze kasę i ruszyć z budową za kilka lat, gdy będę w stanie wybudować dom taki jak mi się marzy.
Oczywiście każdy musi sam dojść do tego co tak naprawdę chce i czy go na to stać. Ja akurat postanowiłem wybudować dom bez kompromisów kosztem czasu, jaki będzie potrzebny by odłożyć brakujące środki.

----------


## Elfir

Nie lepiej mniejszy dom w lekkim szkielecie z możliwością rozbudowywania o moduły?

----------


## Frofo007

Szkielety mnie nie przekonują. Poza tym znalazłem projekt domu, w którym prawie nic nie będę zmieniać bo przynajmniej na 'papierze' jest dla mnie idealny. Już na 95% kupuję większe mieszkanie i zbieram kasę na wymarzony dom.

----------


## MD.

Skoro jesteś w stanie w ciągu paru lat odłożyć 500k to nie lepiej wziąć kredyt, zrealizować marzenia już teraz i spłacić kredyt w ciągu tych paru lat zamiast pchać się w zakup mieszkania itp. komplikacje i czekać kolejne lata na spełnienie oczekiwań?  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

MD: no właśnie problem w tym, że nie jestem w stanie w kilka lat odłożyć 500k. Mój plan był taki żeby kupić działkę za gotówkę (a niestety w wojewódzkim mieście ceny są szalone) co mi się udało a na resztę, czyli 300 tyś wziąć kredyt na 15 lat. Teraz jednak okazuje się, że musiałbym wziąć 500tyś na 25 lat co mnie przeraża, dlatego chcę brać 200tyś na mieszkanie na 10 lat, spłacić w 4-5lat, później je sprzedać i znowu kredyt na 300tyś 15 lat... (i starać się spłacić wcześniej) hehe wiem, że długa to droga, ale jeszcze 30-stki na karku nie mam więc mam nadzieje, że z czasem będę zarabiać więcej i może to wszystko uda się zrealizować szybciej. Tak czy owak wole to robić powoli etapami niż pchać się w kredyt na połowę dorosłego życia.
Z drugiej strony rozważam wybudowanie małego domku za 200-250tyś i pomieszkanie w nim jakiś czas, sprzedaż i budowa docelowego... ale to taka wersja, która póki co mnie nie przekonuje bo pewnie jak się zmęczę jedną budową to za drugą już mi się nie będzie chciało brać.

----------


## compi

> ...Teraz jednak okazuje się, że musiałbym wziąć 500tyś na 25 lat co mnie przeraża, dlatego chcę brać 200tyś na mieszkanie na 10 lat, spłacić w 4-5lat, później je sprzedać i znowu kredyt na 300tyś 15 lat... ...


 WYbacz ale wg mnie 10 + 5 + 15 = 45. WYgląda na to że biorąc teraz kredyt na 25 lat masz swój dom i go spłacasz. Nie oznacza to, ze namawiam kogokolwiek do brania kredytów, ale ja wolałbym już mieszkać w swoim (?) domu.

----------


## ArtemisEntreri

Witam , w tym roku zamierzam rozbudować pomieszczenie gospodarcze na działce rodziców i zaadaptować na małe mieszkanie. Działka już uzbrojona problemów z mediami mieć nie będe. Problem w moim przypadku stanowi budżet jakim dysponuje. Z pomieszczenia gospodarczego (pow.25m2) zostaną tylko fundamenty do tego chcę dobudować duży pokój o pow 20m2 a wszystko zaadaptować na mieszkanie. Kuchnia z Aneksem otwarta na pokój,  mała łazienka , drugi pokój i kotłownia. Konstrukcja prosta , dach jednospadowy , mury z siporexu mała instalacja C.O. Łączna pow. użytk. ok 42-45m2 + w przyszłości możliwość rozbudowy o 2 pokoje. Wszystko chcę doprowadzić do stanu deweloperskiego za 70 tys. zł czy z takim budżetem mogę się za to brać bez obaw , że zabraknie pieniędzy ? Część prac wykonam sam + znajomy murarz wykończeniowiec a ekipe będe brał jedynie do Dachu i C.O . Jakie są wasze opinie ? Czy wyrobie z kosztami ?

----------


## Frofo007

> WYbacz ale wg mnie 10 + 5 + 15 = 45.


Hmmm może posługujemy się inną matematyką  :big tongue:  Bo dla mnie wynikiem tego równania jest 30.
Akurat ja piszę o kredycie 10 lat na mieszkanie i 15 lat na dom, czyli razem 25lat. Oczywiście mógłbym od razu zadłużyć się na 25 lat tylko jest to dla mnie nie opłacalne z 2 powodów. Po pierwsze przy tak długim okresie najpierw spłaca się odsetki i minimalny kapitał. Natomiast przy kredycie krótszym spłaca się od początku więcej kapitału niż odsetek. Po drugie to wariant bezpieczniejszy. Najpierw będę brał 200 tyś i jak spłacę 300 tyś. Jeśli coś się stanie z pracą a będę spłacać kredyt 200tyś to zawsze awaryjnie sprzedam działkę i spłacę ten kredyt. Natomiast jeśli coś się stanie podczas spłaty kredytu 15 lat na 300tyś za dom to zawsze mogę go wydłużyć do 30 lat i jakoś go spłacać.
Także ten mój wariant jest bezpieczniejszy i mniej się straci kasy na odsetki.

----------


## EZS

> Także ten mój wariant jest bezpieczniejszy i mniej się straci kasy na odsetki.


ma ten plus, że gdzieś mieszkasz, ma ten minus, że mieszkanie może być słabo sprzedawalne w momencie, gdy akurat będziesz potrzebować pieniadze na budowę. Ale widać, że presji nie masz, chęci średnie więc... po co zawracasz głowę w tym wątku?

----------


## EZS

> pomieszczenia gospodarczego (pow.25m2) zostaną tylko fundamenty do tego chcę dobudować duży pokój o pow 20m2 a wszystko zaadaptować na mieszkanie. Kuchnia z Aneksem otwarta na pokój,  mała łazienka , drugi pokój i kotłownia. Konstrukcja prosta , dach jednospadowy , mury z siporexu mała instalacja C.O. Łączna pow. użytk. ok 42-45m2 + w przyszłości możliwość rozbudowy o 2 pokoje. Wszystko chcę doprowadzić do stanu deweloperskiego za 70 tys. zł czy z takim budżetem mogę się za to brać bez obaw , że zabraknie pieniędzy ? Część prac wykonam sam + znajomy murarz wykończeniowiec a ekipe będe brał jedynie do Dachu i C.O . Jakie są wasze opinie ? Czy wyrobie z kosztami ?


CZyli musisz rozebrać istniejący budynek, ponieważ to pomieszczenie gospodarcze, więc może nie będzie potrzeba pozwoleń na rozbiórkę, ale pewna nie jestem. Potem musisz mieć projekt i pozwolenie na budowę. Budynki gosp bez pozwolenia to coś w okolicy 30 m bądź większe na wsi, jeżeli jest produkcja rolna. Już papierologia urwie ci ok 10 tys. 
Po drugie nie wiemy, czy te fundamenty się nadają, pod budynki gospodarcze robiło się raczej oszczędne. A poza tym masz tylko pół fundamentów, czyli nie masz nic. Lepiej już postawić dom od nowa w innej lokalizacji, niż bawić się w rozbiórki.
Działaka należy do teściów? Czyli za swoje pieniądza stawiasz im dom. Wiesz o tym?
Postawienie domu 50 m a 90 m moze dać różnicę niewielką. Bo i tak trzeba wykonać całą papierologię, położyć rury, ogrzewanie, wodę, jakieś żródło ciepła , prąd. . Te koszty stałe przy małych domach mają dość duży udział procentowy. Nie jest tak, że jeżeli dom 100m będzie kosztował np 200 tyś, to dom 50 m będzie kosztował 100 tyś. 
Generalnie masz kasę na papiery, fundamenty i ściany. Może dach. Przy kombinowaniu ostrym część okien. reszty nie ma.

----------


## aglig

> No to my są zajefajni i oszczędni
> Materiały może nie były super, ale były dobre, jasne - kupa swojej robocizny, ale wychodzi nam ok. 1500zł za metr rzeczywisty. Ja bym chciała mieć jeszcze to 50 tysięcy do trzystu, to wszystko byłoby na zicher  A tak ekonomicznie na parterze, na górę mamy łóżko z wynajmowanego mieszkania. Będzie jeszcze łazienka. Wychodzi na to, że rzeczywiście się da, a nasz dom wcale nie jest najprostszy (skomplikowany w sumie też nie). Kredyt wzięliśmy na 200 tysięcy, na więcej się nie zanosi.


Bracianka po pierwsze źle liczysz, policz sobie powierzchnię rzeczywistą ( a nie powierzchnię zabudowy x 2), po drugie napisałaś wcześniej że już wydaliście 220 tys. a jeszcze trochę rzeczy przed wami.
Pytanie: masz elewację, podbitkę, położone płytki na tarasie i balkonie, masz pomalowane docelowo, wykończone schody i zakupiony sprzęt do kuchni choćby podstawowe wykończenie na zewnątrz, żeby nie brodzić w błocie. Jak dobrze policzysz to wyjdzie ci około 300 tys. zł ( bez mebli) a przy dużym nakładzie pracy własnej zbliżycie się bardzo do tych 2,5 tys.

----------


## Elfir

aglig - liczymy w tym wątku koszty raczej nie gotowych domów pod klucz tylko takie standardy deweloperskie.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ok, a jeszcze zapytam - liczycie cenę za metr użytkowy, czy rzeczywisty? Bo mam wrażenie, że różne osoby to różnie robią.


Należy liczyć 1 m2 rzeczywistej podłogi. Tak jak liczą ekipy od wykonywania wylewek. Bo przecież każdy m2 podłogi należy wybudować.

----------


## ArtemisEntreri

> CZyli musisz rozebrać istniejący budynek, ponieważ to pomieszczenie gospodarcze, więc może nie będzie potrzeba pozwoleń na rozbiórkę, ale pewna nie jestem. Potem musisz mieć projekt i pozwolenie na budowę. Budynki gosp bez pozwolenia to coś w okolicy 30 m bądź większe na wsi, jeżeli jest produkcja rolna. Już papierologia urwie ci ok 10 tys. 
> Po drugie nie wiemy, czy te fundamenty się nadają, pod budynki gospodarcze robiło się raczej oszczędne. A poza tym masz tylko pół fundamentów, czyli nie masz nic. Lepiej już postawić dom od nowa w innej lokalizacji, niż bawić się w rozbiórki.
> Działaka należy do teściów? Czyli za swoje pieniądza stawiasz im dom. Wiesz o tym?
> Postawienie domu 50 m a 90 m moze dać różnicę niewielką. Bo i tak trzeba wykonać całą papierologię, położyć rury, ogrzewanie, wodę, jakieś żródło ciepła , prąd. . Te koszty stałe przy małych domach mają dość duży udział procentowy. Nie jest tak, że jeżeli dom 100m będzie kosztował np 200 tyś, to dom 50 m będzie kosztował 100 tyś. 
> Generalnie masz kasę na papiery, fundamenty i ściany. Może dach. Przy kombinowaniu ostrym część okien. reszty nie ma.


Fundamenty się nadaja zostały sprawdzone dwukrotnie dla pewności. Działka należy do moich rodziców i teren na którym się postawie mam zapisany. Działka jest już uzbrojona wszystko będe przeciągał od rodziców. Rozbiórke zostawiam sobie bo nie wymaga papierów , przygotowanie działki pod budowę również.

----------


## przemo22627

> Działka należy do moich rodziców i teren na którym się postawie mam zapisany.


Łowco cieni  :wink:  nawet nie wiesz w jakie kłopoty zarówno finansowe jak i prawne brniesz; jeśli zaczniesz przepisywać wszystko na siebie, nie daj jeszcze Boże po wszystkich odbiorach... póki możesz zrób te przepisy na siebie jak najszybciej.

----------


## ArtemisEntreri

> Łowco cieni  nawet nie wiesz w jakie kłopoty zarówno finansowe jak i prawne brniesz; jeśli zaczniesz przepisywać wszystko na siebie, nie daj jeszcze Boże po wszystkich odbiorach... póki możesz zrób te przepisy na siebie jak najszybciej.


Łowco Cieni ?  :big tongue:  skad ten przydomek :0  :big tongue:  jeśli możesz sprecyzuj swoją wypowiedź  :smile:  niechcę właśnie w coś wdepnąć dlatego pytam tutaj  :wink:  ponoć dobrze doradzacie  :big tongue:  i główne moje pytanie  :smile:  czy jestem w stanie się za te 70 tysi postawić  :smile:

----------


## Bracianka

Kurcze, nie było mnie, no cóż, tak trochę jakby zajęci byliśmy, ale już odpowiadam:
- podbitka - została połowa do kupienia, dla mnie nie jest to akurat niezbędnie konieczne do zamieszkania, ale myślę, że do lipca będzie położona w całości, o metry dokładnie muszę spytać męża, on gdzieś to sobie liczył,
- elewacja - już chyba pisałam gdzieś tu, że dom jest bez tynków (styropian zaciągnięty klejem, zagruntowany i pomalowany farbą elewacyjną) i na razie tak zostanie, zwłaszcza, że jak skończyliśmy malować na kolory, to nam się po prostu podoba i na razie nie widzimy sensu robienia tynków od razu,
- płytki na taras, jeszcze nie ma, będą pewnie najtańsze gresowe, w miarę proste z wyglądu, za ok. 20 zł/m2, metrów tarasu mamy 30, do tego kleje, hydroizolacja, robocizna swoja,
- balkon - bez płytek, jest cały drewniany, zostało po prostu te dechy pomalować i przykręcić,
- schody, robocizna swoja, lakierowanie swoje - koszt 3000zł, wliczone w te ok. 250 tysięcy, które podawałam,
- sprzęt do kuchni - brakuje tylko piekarnika, wszystko inne już kupione i czeka na meble kuchenne,
- zewnątrz - wszyscy tu przyjmują, że w wątkach oszczędnościowych piszemy o budowie domu, nie o zagospodarowaniu działki, więc ja też z takiego założenia wychodzę (btw, dojazd do domu jest utwardzony, bo po prostu w trakcie budowy wszystko by się zakopywało).

Brałam pod uwagę metry podłogi, nie powierzchnię zabudowy, bo powierzchnia zabudowy w projekcie to 89,53m2. Powierzchnia całkowita wg projektu na obu poziomach to ponad 170m2. Piszesz *aglig*, że zbliżymy się do 2500zł za metr - 170x2500= *425000zł*. Wybacz, do tej kwoty nawet nie śnię się zbliżyć, bo po prostu nie mam szansy, żeby mieć takie pieniądze. Nie zrozum mnie źle, nie twierdzę, że zamknę się ze wszystkim w 250 tysiącach. Bardzo bym chciała, ale zdaje sobie sprawę z tego, że będę musiała dołożyć i w rezultacie koszt wyjdzie większy. Mam nadzieję, że nie dobiję do 300 000zł, ale zamknę się np. w 270 000zł. Natomiast w chwili obecnej na szczęście wyrabiamy się w założonych wydatkach. Na dziś wydatki to ok. 225 000zł.
Gładzie skończone, płytki w środku położone, sprzęt kupiony. Planowane wydatki na środek to: grunty, farby (nie sprawdzałam jeszcze cen, wiem że dobre mało nie kosztują), fugi, meble kuchenne do dopłaty 3000zł, panele z wyliczeń ok. 2000 do 2500zł, armatura łazienkowa zakładamy ok. 5000zł, reszta na meble w wersji ekonomicznej, podbitkę i płytki na tarasie.

----------


## compi

> Hmmm może posługujemy się inną matematyką  Bo dla mnie wynikiem tego równania jest 30.
> Akurat ja piszę o kredycie 10 lat na mieszkanie i 15 lat na dom, czyli razem 25lat. Oczywiście mógłbym od razu zadłużyć się na 25 lat tylko jest to dla mnie nie opłacalne z 2 powodów. Po pierwsze przy tak długim okresie najpierw spłaca się odsetki i minimalny kapitał. Natomiast przy kredycie krótszym spłaca się od początku więcej kapitału niż odsetek. Po drugie to wariant bezpieczniejszy. Najpierw będę brał 200 tyś i jak spłacę 300 tyś. Jeśli coś się stanie z pracą a będę spłacać kredyt 200tyś to zawsze awaryjnie sprzedam działkę i spłacę ten kredyt. Natomiast jeśli coś się stanie podczas spłaty kredytu 15 lat na 300tyś za dom to zawsze mogę go wydłużyć do 30 lat i jakoś go spłacać.
> Także ten mój wariant jest bezpieczniejszy i mniej się straci kasy na odsetki.


Faktycznie się pomyliłem. To co zrobisz to chyba będzie efekt "ciśnienia" wg EZS. Ja czekałem niepotrzebnie z budową i dzisiaj żałuję bo lata lecą, a mogłem mieszkać wygodnie już kilka lat wcześniej.

----------


## tiop

Witam,

czy taki projekt http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...omu-as-vi-nf40 można realnie wybudować za 300 tyś?

----------


## przemo22627

> Łowco Cieni ?  skad ten przydomek :0  jeśli możesz sprecyzuj swoją wypowiedź  niechcę właśnie w coś wdepnąć dlatego pytam tutaj  ponoć dobrze doradzacie  i główne moje pytanie  czy jestem w stanie się za te 70 tysi postawić


Artemis Entreri kim był z zawodu ? Troche OT  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> Witam,
> 
> czy taki projekt http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...omu-as-vi-nf40 można realnie wybudować za 300 tyś?


Wybudowac tak, zamieszkac nie  :smile:

----------


## tiop

masz na mysli ze w 300tys zmieszcze sie do stanu dew?

----------


## EZS

> masz na mysli ze w 300tys zmieszcze sie do stanu dew?


popatrz po powierzchi
ten dom ma uzytkowej niby 96m ale do wybudowania masz ok 160m2. a zabudowy to masz jeszcze więcej.
160m licząc lekko po 2 tyś daje ponad 300 tyś. 
czy rzeczywiście MUSISZ budować garaż w bryle jeżeli nie masz kasy?

nie piszę już o takim drobiazgu, jak balkon nad wykuszem, źle zaizolujesz, to będzie ciekło do domu  :wink:

----------


## EZS

> czy jestem w stanie się za te 70 tysi postawić


według mnie NIE, ale cuda się zdarzają, dużo też zależy od okolicy. Poczytaj dzienniki budowy. 
U mnie pierwsze 100 tysięcy poszło do sso (łącznie z papierologią). Licząc połowę mniejszą powierzchnię, to może tyle ci się uda- papierów nie przeskoczysz, to są koszta stałe. Przy dużych oszczędnościach wstawisz okna. 
A media? Co z tego, że są u rodziców? trzeba je przeciągnąć do siebie i zrobić w domu  :wink: 

Co do własności- jak masz zapisane, to niech ci dadzą, wydzielisz swoje i będziesz budował dla siebie. Zapis, nawet testamentowy zawsze można cofnąć. W tym układzie budujesz dom rodzicom. A potem trzeba będzie go jakoś dostać. Jeżeli w grę wchodzi jakieś rodzeństwo- to ich spłacić. Im większa wartość, tym więcej. 

Ja popełniłam jeden malutki (w porównaniu) błąd - mam wodę przeciągniętą od wuja, z jego studzienki. Nie ma na razie problemów ale wisi to nade mną, bo zdaję sobie sprawę, że bez służebności notarialnej w każdej chwili wujo może sprzedać MÓJ wodomierz wraz ze swoim placem a przyszły właściciel może powiedzieć - proszę to zabrać lub może mnie odciąć od wody. W życiu nie ma sentymentów a z rodziną też bywa różnie. Nawet z najbliższą.

----------


## MARCHEWA

W 2010r wybudowaliśmy dom Ewa 118m2(z kotłownią i garażem 146m2)http://marchewa.extradom.pl/projekt-...rsja-a-WRD1149
użyliśmy dobrych materiałów,ytong,styropian 15cm,tynki cementowo-wapienne,ogrzewanie gazowe+kominek z płaszczem wodnym.Stan surowy zamknięty kosztował nas 150tyś+37tyś robocizna,stan pod klucz 300tyś.Zdjecia można oglądać w galerii na extradom.pl

----------


## bowess

Ze zliczania w pamięci wyszło mi nieco ponad 170m2 po podłogach. Z rzutów widać, że konstrukcji nośnej jest trochę (szkoda, że nie ma rysunków szczegółowych, bo byłoby widać, jak gruby jest strop żelbetowy, jakie są detale konstrukcji). Ciekawe, jak rozwiązano balkon. Patrząc na wizualizacje można mieć nadzieję, że jest to element ocieplony, bo widać pewną masywność w jego kształcie.
Stolarki okiennej jest trochę, w tym jedno narożne okno. Na plus, że okien połaciowych tylko 3.

Koszty podane na stronie, jak to zwykle bywa, są bez VATu, do stanu deweloperskiego (z wierzchu na gotowo, w środku tynki i wylewki, bez drzwi wewnętrznych). System gospodarczy w tym przypadku obliczono jako częściowo własnoręczny (40 % robocizny we własnym zakresie). System podany tu jako zlecony jest tak naprawdę gospodarczym, przy czym uzyskanie na wszystko stawek minimalnych to byłby naprawdę duży wyczyn. System zlecony koszt średni jest już bardziej realny (choć i tu do wyliczeń nie przyjęto cen średnich, a nieokreśloną bliżej kombinację średnich i minimalnych). Też jestem z dolnośląskiego i w okolicach Wrocławia ceny robocizny niestety do najniższych nie należą.
Tak więc te koszty średnie, na stronie podane jako najwyższe, trzeba do bezpiecznej oceny kosztów budowy przyjąć. 270k + kombinacja VATów 23% i 7%. Wychodzi, że dewelperski przekroczy 300k. Można próbować w ramach adaptacji coś potanić (w kuchni jedno okno, w kotłowni tylko drzwi, sprawdzenie konstrukcji, bo czasem w gotowcach fundamenty są masywniejsze niż faktycznie potrzeba, więźba czasami też przewymiarowana) i w tych 300 się zamknąć z deweloperskim.

Do samego projektu mam takie uwagi, że ma niewygodne schody i trochę małą szafę w wiatrołapie.

----------


## fotohobby

> masz na mysli ze w 300tys zmieszcze sie do stanu dew?


Przy pewnym wkladzie wlasnej pracy może sie udac do dew. Ale zeby ten dom wygladal tak, jak na wizualizacji i żeby go wykonczyć w przyzwoitym standardzie, to jeszcze setka peknie.

----------


## tiop

dziekuje za fachową analizę, rozumiem, ze taniej jest gdy garaz jest poza bryłą domu. Jak oceniacie ten projekt? http://z500.pl/projekt/652/Z212_GL,w...j-stronie.html

----------


## EZS

> dziekuje za fachową analizę, rozumiem, ze taniej jest gdy garaz jest poza bryłą domu. Jak oceniacie ten projekt? http://z500.pl/projekt/652/Z212_GL,wariant-projektu-z-garazem-po-lewej-stronie.html


  ten jest maleńki  :smile: 
ja raczej miałam na myśli, że przy ograniczonych funduszach lepiej wcale nie mieć garażu  :wink:  Wiata też wystarcza a koszt budowy nieporównywalny. lepiej za kasę budować powierzchnię użytkową dla ludzi a garaż na zasadzie- opcja, jak kasy wystarczy

----------


## tiop

No akurat garaz jest mi potrzebny  :smile: . Wiem, ze ten jest mniejszy, wlasnie po to aby przyciać koszty - 127,5m2 * 2000zł daje 255tys, wiec mam zapas. Pytanie kieruję teraz do Was czy ten projekt ma jakies słabe punkty, jak tamten z tym balkonem nad wykuszem czego ja, jako swierzak  nie zauwazyłem :oops:

----------


## EZS

o ile wiem Z500 jest dość popularny, łatwo znajdziesz na forum budujących i ich opinie.
Mnie, jeżeli coś, to nie podobają się rury "rozwłóczone" po domu. Mam na myśli kuchnię na dole po prawej , łazienkę na górze nie nad nią w pionie (łatwiej wtedy wszelkie piony wod-kan zrobić) ale po skosie i dodatkowe wc pod schodami. Da się to przeżyć, ale niewygodne. Dwa kominy.. czym chcesz grzać? 

poza tym pokoje maleńkie. Powiedziałabym -blokowe. 
Ja nie zdawałam sobie sprawy z różnicy odbioru powierzchni, póki mieszkałam w bloku. Wydawało się, ze pokój 8m to pokój. W domu to nie-pokój  :wink:  
Kupuje się inne meble, nie wiem, skąd się to bierze, ale te objawy ma wiele osób. 

Co do garażu- ten dla odmiany ma dach płaski. Nie umiem się ustosunkować, nie robiłam płaskiego dachu. 
Jedno, co mi przychodzi do głowy- szukałabym większego projektu z opcją garażu, jeżeli być musi. Bo, z tego, co tu pisali, wiele osób dostawiało garaż do domu w sensie- odizolowany od domu, nie grzany z głównego żródła domowego, mniejszy fundament, cieńszy mur, bez wylewek. taki garaż może kosztować znacznie mniej, niż taki budowany razem z domem. Wtedy za te same pieniądze można wybudować większą powierzchnię mieszkalną. To miałam na myśli powyżej  :wink:

----------


## tiop

a jak oceniacie taki projekt? http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-LK-726-TCA-833  Garaz opcjonalny jak starczy kasy, lub postawienie w lekkiej konstrukcji drewnianej?

Zamierzam grzac gazem

Jeszcze taki projekt dodaję do rozważania: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/sloneczny-z-garazem


jeszcze wziałem pod uwage te dwa projekty:

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/urwis-2
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/czarus

Koszt realizacji tych domów jest jeszcze tanszy. Czy dachy kopertowe ta tansze w realizacji od dachów dwuspadowych?

----------


## EZS

a jaki masz plan zagospodarowania? U mnie musiał być dach 40 st. Masz działkę na parterowy? (większa pow zabudowy). chcesz parter czy poddasze? Słoneczny to parterówka z dachem (więźbą) kratownicowym, co ma plusy finansowe- możesz robić lekki drewniany strop (wariant wypas) lub gipskartony podpięte pod kratownice (wersja oszczędna, bez stropu wcale). To duża oszczędność. Nie masz za to poddasza, nawet graciarni. W projekcie mało widać, ale chyba ma ściany nośne tylko na obwodzie. Wtedy możesz sobie wnętrze robić, jak chcesz. Ale ma jeden pokój mniej. 
ten TCA mnie się dość podoba, ale ma się podobać tobie, a nie mnie  :wink:  Wygląda na dość łatwy w budowie, choć piony wod-kan nie są miło ustawione, ale można pokombinować ze schowkiem i górną łazienką. 
oba, jak przypuszczam, ze 300 tyś dasz radę spokojnie wybudować, przy słonecznym może ci jeszcze zostać. 

Różnica w dachu? Najdroższym elementem dachu cementowego czy ceramiki są gąsiory. Im ich mniej, tym taniej. Gąsiory są na wszelkich załamaniach "wybrzuszonych". Załamania "wklęsłe" czyli daszki itp trzeba dobrze obrobić- to dla odmiany jest najczęstsze źródło błędów dekarzy i przeciekania dachu. Oraz okna dachowe. 
W dachu dwuspadowym masz szczyty z normalnymi oknami, w dachu kopertowym masz tylko okna dachowe. Zwykle droższe no i te obróbki. 
Dachy kopertowe przy blasze dają dużo ścinków- trzeba przycinać arkusze. To takie różnice "z grubsza"

----------


## ciupaq

Witam.

Jest szansa aby postawić ten dom do 300 k ?? Da się w tej kasie go docieplić aby stał się bardziej energooszczędny ?? Z góry dzięki za rady.
http://z500.pl/projekt/640/Zx63,nowo...-parterze.html

----------


## fotohobby

Za pomoca firm postawisz smutny, szary klocek, w który jeszcze mnóstwo pieniędzy trzeba będzie włożyc, by wyglądał wewnatrz i zewnatrz, tak, jak na wizualizacjach.

----------


## EZS

> Za pomoca firm postawisz smutny, szary klocek, w który jeszcze mnóstwo pieniędzy trzeba będzie włożyc, by wyglądał wewnatrz i zewnatrz, tak, jak na wizualizacjach.


też mi się tak wydaje. Dom śliczny ale o jego uroku decyduje wykończenie. A drewno, okładzina, duże narożne okna, przesuwne żaluzje to drogie zabawki. Poza tym taras i płaski dach wymagają dobrych budowniczych. Jak nie przemyślą, nie zaizolują i będzie zabawa z przeciekaniem.

I jeszcze jedno- tam na zdjęciach wykończenie wnętrz i meble są utrzymane w podobnym stylu a to nie jest poziom marketowy cen, oj nie.

----------


## xxx.adik

a co myslicie o  zx53+ ??  http://z500.pl/projekt/626/Zx53_PLUS...wiekszona.html

----------


## tiop

Witam ponownie,

poszukiwania projektu ciag dalszy. Okazało się, ze na działce musze zrobic 6m odstepu z jednej strony co zawezilo liczbe projektów. Aktualnie zastanawiam sie nad tym projektem http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...y,1261,0,0.htm - po komentarzach i dziennikach na forum widze, ze w 300tys da sie zmiescic.

----------


## noc

> Budowa domu za 30k to dużo ponad moje możliwości chociaż wygląda to kusząco... Ciciałbym kiedyś móc zbudować taki dom, ale obawiam się że pozostanie on w sferze marzeń...


Za 30k to obawiam się że żadnego domu nie zbudujesz. Za 300k to są duże szanse  :smile: .
tiop za 300k to masz duże szanse to zbudować. Jeśli nie będziesz zbyt rozrzutny i wymagający, to jak najbardziej.
Jeśli sam umiesz co nieco zrobić, a jeszcze do tego czas i chęci to ok.
Życzę powodzenia.

----------


## KaLOLina

Witam,
A miało być tak pięknie-  :wiggle:  prosta stodoła, żadnych udziwnień do 300 000 za stan deweloperski (tyle mniej więcej kosztowałby szeregowiec 75m2 z ogródkiem wielkości chusteczki pod Poznaniem) + wykończenie...
A tu pojawiło się to... 
http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/telimena/
I jestem zaczarowana... Moze zamiast garażu pokój + powiększone pomieszczenie gospodarcze? Ale już czuję w kościach, że takiego domu Po prostu nie da się wybudować za 300  :sad:  nie wspomnę o przepięknym projekcie Telimena III - gwarancja licytacji komorniczej w trakcie budowy  :big tongue: 
Pozostaje nadzieja:
1. Nie zmieszczę i nie będę jak miała ustawić tego domu na swojej działce  :wink: 
2. Napiszecie mi, że budowanie tego domu to idiotyzm (+ argumenty haha bo łatwo nie dam się przekonać) - lub może dacie cień nadzieji, że jak wywalę lukarnę z frontu etc to gdzieś przyszczędzę? 


Zginę marnie. Miłego wieczoru wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

140 mkw x 2500 pln = 350.000.
Możesz zmniejszyć koszt 1 metra wkładając pracę własną. Teraz wystarczy policzyć ile tej pracy możecie włożyć.

----------


## KaLOLina

Hej, mamy architekta (wujek) i jednocześnie KB (ale projekt przystosuje taniej nie za darmo), i mamy wykończeniówkę czyli meble -  (teściu zawodowo robi meble pod zabudowę, jego przyjaciel kładzie płytki etc)- ale to nie wpłynie na koszt budowy do stanu deweloperskiego... Racjonalne jest szukanie projektu do 250 / lepiej niech będzie zapas, a nie zostanę w domu z oknami i dachem ale np bez posadzek...i poproszę teścia o sklecenie taboretu z 5desek i będę sobie siedziała  :roll eyes:  ps. Zdolność na wyższy kredyt też mamy ale nie moge sobie wyobrazić płacenia jakiś kosmicznie wysokich rat / rata w naszych obliczeniach ma stanowić ok 25% naszych dochodów netto /mc...może bezpiecznie, ale jak jedno straci prace...za marzenia się płaci ale to chyba zbyt ryzykowne...
Pytanie- nie dostałam jeszcze kosztorysu do projektu - metraż - tu za duży o jakieś 20m - to wpływa na koszt, ale tez ten grill na zewnątrz/wewnątrz, lukarny, garaż w bryle, a nietypowe okna?...może uda się odchudzić ten projekt ale pozostawićtaras w takiej formie z grillem? Hmmm dam znać czy wujek będzie chciał w ogóle gadać o przerobieniu tego projektu czy odstrzeli mnie z miejsca i kaze szukać czegoś bardziej 'zwykłego'  :bash:

----------


## noc

Jak będziesz liczyć wyłącznie na rodzinę to tej telimeny za 300tys zł nie zbudujesz. Ale przy dużym udziale pracy własnej, jak najbardziej realne. Może tylko nieco trzeba ograniczyć zapędy zbudowania jak na wizualce. Jak będzie skromniej to będzie realniej  :wink: .

----------


## Bracianka

Ja bym szła w stodołę... mnie akurat Telimena nie podoba się w ogóle, a grill można sobie zrobić wolnostojący w jakiejś altance.

----------


## namira

KaLOLina - piękna jest ta Telimena,ale nie do zrealizowania w kwocie 300 tys.  w takim standarcie jak na zdjęciu,wszystko mi się w niej podoba oprócz małego wiatrołapu i mikroskopijnego wc,jednak dobrze mieć na parterze łazienkę z prysznicem,no i zamiast garażu pokój - dla mnie to był priorytet  kiedy szukalam projektu,co do kominka zewnętrznego,to piękna sprawa - my po trzech latach mieszkania w nowym domu właśnie tego roku taki sobie postawimy,wcześniej musieliśmy dobudować zadaszony taras gdzie jest miejsce przeznaczone na taki właśnie grill.

----------


## KaLOLina

http://z500.pl/projekt/64/Z66,wygodn...ne-ogolne.html

Wygrywa zdrowy rozsądek...oczywiście to nie ostatecznie wybrany prohekt, dodatkowo wiata garażowa zamiast garażu w bryle (trudno, jak się nie ma ograniczony budżet trzeba z czegoś zrezygnować), pokój na dole (by w razie W moc zamieszkać tylko na wykończonym dole, bez gory), potrzebuję większą łazienkę na dole (zeby prysznic wszedł- tak jak pisze namira) i wiekszą kotłownię (ogrzewanie nie na gaz)...na gorze wygospodarować miejsce na garderobę (1łazienka?)...grill + altanka zmieści sie za domem - działka ma 20x40m więc miejsca powinno wystarczyć  :smile:  a Telimena...miło było pomarzyć, ale żeby marzenia miały nam życie zjeść to nie, dziękuje  :wink:

----------


## bowess

Telimena ma parę sporych minusów. Bardzo niska ściana kolankwa - na poddaszu wrysowano jakieś "cośki", żeby łóżka były nieco odsunięte od najniższej części skosu. Sypialnie dzieci bardzo małe - poniżej 10m2 pod skosem to naprawdę malutki pokój. Brak propozycji umiejscowienia pralki. Wanna pod oknem - efektowne, ale raczej wymaga jakiegoś przesłonięcia, a trójkątne skrzydła okienne wymagają niestandardowych rozwiązań. Trzy kominy. Nieprakyczny wiatrołap - bez miejsca na szafę, a wieszak ścienny zwykle stwarza lekkie wrażenie bałaganu. Beznadziejna spiżarnia - mała, okno do podłogi, wejdą właściwie tylko płytkie półki na lewej od wejścia ścianie. Jak na dom tej wielkości, dużo stolarki okiennej.
Kominek/grill na tarasie może i wygląda ciekawie, ale jest to bardzo kosztowny bajer. Wydasz kilkanaście tysięcy (komin, estetyczne wykończenie, robocizna tegoż elementu) i ile razy w roku będziesz tam palić? Kiedy właściwie? Latem? Po gorącym dniu ciąg będzie słaby i dym może walić otwartym paleniskiem zamiast iść w komin. W chłodniejsze dni? Będziesz wtedy miała w ogóle chęć siedzieć na tarasie?
Okno w kuchni to raczej musi być fiks. Jest duże - do linii blatu, a tuż pod nim zlewozmywak. Bateria uniemożliwi otwarcie tego okna. W wykuszu zważywszy na wielkość i brak podziału też fiks. To akurat ok ze względu na energooszczędność, ale myć trzeba z drabinką na zewnątrz.
Część wypoczynkowa salonu de facto zagradza przejście na taras. Ten fragment części dziennej wydaje mi się dość wąski - przez to będzie mało opcji umeblowania.
Mam nadzieję, że teraz będzie Ci mniej żal.  :wink:

----------


## KaLOLina

bowess-  :jaw drop:  dziękuję!!!  :smile:  serio tego potrzebowałam! Czytam 'jaki projekt wybrac'- jeszcze kilka wieczorów zejdzie- ale Twój komentarz bezcenny  :wink:  Telimena odeszła w sferę marzeń domu nie do zrealizowania... Szukam czegoś bardziej racjonalnego... Dobrze, że formalności działkowe trwają bo wybór projektu nie bedzie łatwy, zwłaszcza ze budżet ograniczony, chęci duże ale wiedzy i umiejętności brak (zdobyamy, zdobywamy...)  :smile: 

Ps dopiero teraz zauważyłam te niepraktyczne okna, wannę na oknie frontowym ku radości sąsiadów ...dzięki!

----------


## Grzegorz82

Witam wszystkich.
Od jakiegoś czasu zaczynam się rozglądać za projektem domu , ale jak wiadomo nie jest to łatwe zadanie . Projekt który wpadł mi w oko okazał się tylko jeden  http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/kaliope/
Tak realnie w jakiej kwocie , oczywiście mniej-więcej można wybudować taki dom -stan surowy zamknięty ?? Będę bardzo wdzięczny za odpowiedź

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dawiddur

Bardzo podobny projekt, a niemal identycznej powierzchni moich dobrych znajomych kosztował około 330k z wyposażeniem, z meblami itd... W tej kwocie nie ma działki. Dom robiony przez różne ekipy, z symboliczną pracą własną.

Dokładnie taki projekt: http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-tyme...arazem-WRD1175
z drobnymi zmianami (zwiększenie powierzchni)

----------


## Grzegorz82

dawiddur-dzięki za odpowiedź 
No to mnie trochę pocieszyłeś bo miałem taką cichą nadzieje żeby się zamknąć ze wszystkim za 400k  a wygląda na to że jest to możliwe  :smile: 
Działkę też posiadam a to jest duży plus .

----------


## bowess

O relany koszt SSZ możesz spróbować zapytać osoby, które budowały z tego projektu.
http://www.bella3105.mojabudowa.pl/
http://www.kaliopepruchnik.mojabudowa.pl/

Projekt do najtańszych w budowie nie należy. Trzy kominy, trzy balkony, dwie lukarny. To jest przy tym dość duży dom. Na jednym z powyższych blogów inwestorzy podają, że wylewek wyszło 217m2, czyli tyle jest podłóg. Użytkowa znacznie mniejsza, bo ściana kolankowa jest niziuteńka. Zresztą na zdjęciach z tych blogów zobaczysz sam.

Osobiście wydaje mi się, że bez własnej robocizny SSZ przekroczy 200k, a pod klucz potrzeba 450-500k.

----------


## jarekFTW

Dokładnie, po podłodze wychodzi ok 160 metrów. 

Ja buduje dom 140 metrów ( w tym 10 kotłowni), koszty ZMINIMALIZOWANE tj. likwidacja balkonów, likwidacja kominka (zostawiłem tylko 1).
Licze, że z wykończeniem tylko dołu do wprowadzenia wydam 420 tys.
Wszystko zależy od standardów.
Pożyjemy, zobaczymy

----------


## Grzegorz82

Wychodzi na to , że będę musiał jeszcze spędzić trochę czasu na szukanie  innego projektu . Może jakiegoś prostszego w budowie żeby troszkę zminimalizować koszta , bo 500k przekracza mój budżet  :sad:  
Ale jak to mówią szukaj a znajdziesz więc się nie poddaje  :smile:

----------


## jarekFTW

Nie załamuj się, licz po prostu ok 2500 zł za metr. Im prostszy, tym tańszy. 
Licz sam metry, sumując wszystkie pomieszczenia, nie sugeruj się tym co jest tam napisane.

----------


## PeeN150

2500 zł za metr użytkowej czy po podłogach ? 
http://www.domenadom.pl/produkty/195/heweliusz-ps.html
Kupiłem ten projekt i liczę za 400k będę mógł mieszkać. 
Likwidujemy kominek, wkładamy WM z rekuperacją i rezygnujemy z jednego okna dachowego. 
Reszta bez zmian. Jedynie o czym jeszcze myślę w ramach oszczędności to rezygnacja z dachówki na rzecz blachy. Ale czy faktycznie dużo zaoszczędzę ?
Pracy swojej mogę ciut włożyć ale niezbyt dużo. 
Myślę aby ławy zrobić samemu, resztę niech ciągnie firma.

----------


## Nefer

Całkowitej. Budujesz wszystko, nie dom bez garażu i kotłowni  :smile: 
200 mkw...x 2500 (lub duży wkład własnej pracy) plus: przyłącza, dokumentacja, ogrodzenie, podjazd, ogród i inne tego typu pierdolety  :smile:

----------


## PeeN150

Przyłącza już mam ogrodzenie,  ogród i cala resztę zrobię sam.  Dół chce zrobić na gotowe przez firmę aby móc juz mieszkać,  górę będę robił sam lub w miarę przypływu gotówki.

----------


## bowess

Za 400 najprawdopodobniej będziesz mógł zamieszkać, przyjąłwszy założenia, które wypisałeś. 
Heweliusz na wizualce wygląda w miarę prosto, ale to jest jednak dość duży dom. 95 + 92. Ma dużo ścian nośnych, lukarnę, balkonik.
Sugerowałabym jedno okno w kuchni, nie aż tak blisko narożnika. Raz, że będzie to zmniejszenie kosztów, dwa, że wówczas będzie ustawniej w środku, a i na zewnątrz będzie taki dodatkowy bonus, że rynna nie będzie leciała środkiem ściany. 
Podobnie przy jadalni - jedno okno zamiast dwóch - też zmniejszenie kosztów, zwłaszcza gdyby mógł to być fiks. Zamiast droższej suwanki w salonie, może zwykłe rozwierane (podobnie w głównej sypialni na poddaszu), ale to już zobaczysz przy wycenach stolarki, czy będzie to dla Ciebie istotna oszczędność.
Spiżarnia 1,44m2 - dla mnie dyskusyjna. Najlepiej, żebyś zobaczył u kogoś, czy takie pomieszczenie będzie satysfakcjonujące. Jedyna ściana, gdzie można dać głębszy regał jest z okienkiem, na dwóch pozostałych płytkie półki.
Na poddaszu zrezygnowałabym z okna połaciowego w garderobie, a dodała choćby niewielkie okna w ścianie szczytowej dla łazienki i pralni.
W zamian za poszerzenie okien w szczycie przy sypialniach dzieci, odjęłabym jeszcze po jednej połaciówce z tych pokoi.
Na zamianie dachówki na blachę mógłbyś zaoszczędzić, gdyby w ramach adaptacji stosownie odchudzić całą więźbę. Zmiana samego pokrycia to za mało. Dobra blacha też sporo kosztuje. Jeżeli chcesz tak ciemny dach jak na wizualizacji, to też pamiętaj, że pokrycia w takich kolorach są droższe od czerownych czy ceglastych. Sprawdź też dachówki cementowe.

----------


## JMDWM

> http://z500.pl/projekt/64/Z66,wygodn...ne-ogolne.html
> 
> Wygrywa zdrowy rozsądek...oczywiście to nie ostatecznie wybrany prohekt, dodatkowo wiata garażowa zamiast garażu w bryle (trudno, jak się nie ma ograniczony budżet trzeba z czegoś zrezygnować), pokój na dole (by w razie W moc zamieszkać tylko na wykończonym dole, bez gory), potrzebuję większą łazienkę na dole (zeby prysznic wszedł- tak jak pisze namira) i wiekszą kotłownię (ogrzewanie nie na gaz)...na gorze wygospodarować miejsce na garderobę (1łazienka?)...grill + altanka zmieści sie za domem - działka ma 20x40m więc miejsca powinno wystarczyć  a Telimena...miło było pomarzyć, ale żeby marzenia miały nam życie zjeść to nie, dziękuje


Karolina, macie wujka, macie KB, nie szukajcie projektu, rysujcie z wujkiem od zera, patrząc na słoneczko ustawcie okna, pomieszczenia kierunkami jak należy, a nie jak dyktuje gotowy projekt. Tu ludzie robią ogromny błąd. A potem chcą by dom był energooszczędny i jeszcze tani..
Wujek ma na pewno sensownego konstruktora w zanadrzu, który przeliczy by stali było tyle ile trzeba, a nie przewymiarowane; by więźba była taka jak dach wymaga, a nie przewymiarowana i będziecie mieli dom do 300 tys.
Pozdrawiam z domku, z garażem, kotłownią, spiżarką, wyposażeniem, częściowo ogrodem i wszystkim co chciałam za niecałe 290 tys.

----------


## PeeN150

Właśnie się zastanawiam z zona nad oknami u dzieci czy nie powiększyć tych bocznych( które będą od południa)  i zdjąć jedno okno z dachu.  Co do okna nad garderobą to na pewno idzie do likwidacji,  a bocznego robić nie będę bo chce WM.  Okno w łazience pewnie się pojawi.  Jak   duże,  to okaże się podczas budowy. Okna w spiżarni tez nie będzie w ogóle.  W jadalni zamiast dwóch długich co ma być jeden szeroki fix.  Tyle, ze zmian okiennych a o typie okien do salonu i na górze pomyśli się później. 
Jedynie meczy mnie dach.  Jedna z firm podała mi wycenę materiału na dach ( oczywiście bez wiezby)  za 29 tys.  Juz z oknami.  Do tego montaż z 10-12 tys ( 55 zł za m2) to wszystko wyjdzie 40 parę tys.  Czy dobra blachę położę taniej?

----------


## jarekFTW

Blacha jest tańsza na materiale, w dodatku jest lżejsza.  = mniejszy koszt

----------


## EZS

od wyceny do dachu wiele się może zmienić. Moje wyceny różniły się w różnych firmach o kilka tysięcy dla tej samej dachówki! W tych tańszych okazywało się, ze duuzo było niepoliczonych rzeczy, które i tak by trzeba było kupić.  
Ja mam marsylkę tondachu i cały dach 180 m2 kosztował mnie 30 tyś. Prosty dwuspadowy. Ty masz lukarny, daszki i o 40 m więcej dachu, wniosek sam się nasuwa.
Tondach miał swego czasu najtaniej dachówki w całkiem niezłej jakości. Ale czarnych nie mają. Czarne zawsze są droższe. 
Teraz czy blacha? Przy dachu dwuspadowym różnica nie jest wielka. U mnie było raptem 2 tysiące w stosunku do tondachu. Nie miałam zamiaru odchudzać więźby dla oszczędności. 
Ale już przy daszkach i lukarnach może wzrosnąć liczba gąsiorów a to podraża najbardziej dach. Wtedy blacha może być korzystniej cenowo.

----------


## Nefer

A i komfort akustyczny jest nieco inny. Może i będzie taniej, ale trzeba będzie z tym potem żyć. Ja raczej szukałabym oszczędności na wykończeniówce niż na materiałach konstrukcji domu, ktorych tak szybko nie wymienię jak np. paneli.

----------


## PeeN150

No właśnie wolę  mieć panele po 40 zł niż problem z dachem.  Jeśli różnica na tak ważnej części domu ma być rzędu 3-5 tys.  to nie mam zamiaru z niej rezygnować.

----------


## piotrek0m

Zdarza się, że inwestorzy myślą inaczej, konstrukcje jak najtaniej, a wyposażenie z górnej półki coby znajomi i rodzina podziwiała wnętrza ...  :cool:

----------


## rutino78

ja uważam że tani dom (a taki powinien być każdy budowany na kredyt) powinien być prostokątny i z dwuspadowym dachem. i mniej niż 140m2. dobrze zagospodarowane 110m2 powinno przeciętnej rodzinie wystarczyć. W końcu w bloku mieliśmy dwa razy mniej. 
W tych mniejszych brakuje mi pomieszczenia gospodarczego (taczka, kosiarka, rowery), dlatego mogę zrozumieć jednostanowiskowy garaż.
Ja świadomie zrezygnowałem z garażu, jesienią postawiliśmy wiatę na dwa samochody. 5x5, sześć słupów i dwuspadowy dach. Żadnej osłony z boku (docelowo dwa boki tujami obsadzę). Czasem odrobinę śniegu przywiało, ale ani razu nie skrobałem szyb! zero przymarzania drzwi! najwyraźniej ta wilgoć osadzająca się na szybach, zamkach, opada z góry. 
gorąco polecam to rzadkie u nas rozwiązanie. koszty to góra pięć tysięcy a problem rozwiązany. A w niedużym domu jeden garaż (na auto i graty) i przytulona do niego wiata na drugi samochód, tylko trzeba to przemyslec w czasie projektowania.
no i warto zgłębic temat powietrznych pomp ciepła, to już nie jest wiele droższe niż gaz, który należy liczyć wraz z przyłączem.

----------


## lukaszu

Koledzy, czy w 220.000 zł zmieściłbym się ze stanem deweloperskim:

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...&wo_1=&v=1&sd=

Generalnie garaż nie jest konieczny integralnie z domem a zapewne to sporo większy koszt niż garaż wolno stojący lub wiata. Pytanie czy dom do 100m2 bez garażu można zbudować w 200.000zł mając własną działkę.

----------


## Nefer

Przy bardzo dużym wkładzie własnej pracy.

----------


## lukaszu

Ale odnosisz się do pierwszej czy drugiej opcji?

----------


## Nefer

Zdefiniuj jeszcze stan deweloperski  :smile:  Czy to SSZ z instalacjami, podłączonymi mediami, g-k, tynkami zew i wew. etc ? Wykończenie kosztuje w zależności od tego co umiesz zrobić sam i jakie materiały wybierzesz. Więc nie ma tu limitu górnego. Włącznie z zewnętrzem (śmietnik, podjazd, ogrodzenie) liczyłabym 1000 za metr całkowitej - tak średnio - jeśli wynajmujesz ekipy. 
Zbudowanie domu za 2000/mkw wymaga dużo pracy własnej. Jeśli ekipami - do zamieszkania w bardzo okrojonej wersji (powiedziałabym kompletne minimum).

----------


## piotrek0m

Właśnie czy stan deweloperski to np tynki zewnętrze - bo przecież w domu zaciągniętym siatką i klejem tez można parę lat pomieszkać. Czy to też podjazdy i ogrodzenie ???

----------


## Nefer

nie istnieje definicja "stanu deweloperskiego". To wymysł deweloperów i każdy ma co innego na myśli. Z mieszkaniami się prosto : to stan, gdzie trzeba pomalować ściany, biały montaż, armatury, okładziny, meble i oświetlenie. W przypadku domów sprawa się nieco komplikuje. Znam domy sprzedawane w deweloperskim włącznie z ogrodzeniem i przygotowanym ogrodem pod sadzenia.

----------


## Nefer

nie istnieje definicja "stanu deweloperskiego". To wymysł deweloperów i każdy ma co innego na myśli. Z mieszkaniami jest prosto : to stan, gdzie trzeba pomalować ściany, biały montaż, armatury, okładziny, meble i oświetlenie. W przypadku domów sprawa się nieco komplikuje. Znam domy sprzedawane w deweloperskim włącznie z ogrodzeniem i przygotowanym ogrodem pod sadzenia.

----------


## lukaszu

> Zdefiniuj jeszcze stan deweloperski  Czy to SSZ z instalacjami, podłączonymi mediami, g-k, tynkami zew i wew. etc ? Wykończenie kosztuje w zależności od tego co umiesz zrobić sam i jakie materiały wybierzesz. Więc nie ma tu limitu górnego. Włącznie z zewnętrzem (śmietnik, podjazd, ogrodzenie) liczyłabym 1000 za metr całkowitej - tak średnio - jeśli wynajmujesz ekipy. 
> Zbudowanie domu za 2000/mkw wymaga dużo pracy własnej. Jeśli ekipami - do zamieszkania w bardzo okrojonej wersji (powiedziałabym kompletne minimum).


Dom, z ociepleniem i tynkiem zewnętrznym, ścianami wewnętrznymi, instalacjami CO, elektryką. Wykończenie w postaci gładzi, malowania, podłóg, sufitów zakładam we własnym zakresie.

----------


## pepa

Witam
Jesli kazdy marzyc może to i ja tez.
Mam dylemat miedzy projektem BONO a Z119.
Zawsze chcielismy bono ale sprawy z dzielka sie zmienily i bierzemy pod uwage wlasnie z119.
Oczywiscie bardzo bysmy chcieli zmiescic sie do 300 tys.
Bono fajny bo:nie ma schodów, nie ma skosów(ktorych nie cierpie),ma normalne okna /nie dachowe...ale ...ale nie ma garażu (to gdzie bedziemy trzymac 10 rowerów, 10 hulajnog ,wozkowdla dzieci ,wozkow dla lalek....kos ,kosiarek i innych.....
I w bono nie robilibysmy zadnych zmian przy adaptacji...
A z119 fajny bo nie zajmie calej dzialki (900 metrow),ma garaz na graty,mozna sie gdzies schowac (sypialnie na gorze)...ale troche zmian bysmy wprowadzili; likwidacja spizarki w kuchni,zmiana kierunku schodow,wydluzenie okna jadalnianego do ziemi,poszerzenie okien w 2 sypialniach aby bardziej byly kwadratowe,.......
No właśnie. ....i ktory wybrac?
Mam czas do konca maja....wtedy juz tylko notariusz i....decyzja co dalej :smile:

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Witam
> Jesli kazdy marzyc może to i ja tez.
> Mam dylemat miedzy projektem BONO a Z119.
> Zawsze chcielismy bono ale sprawy z dzielka sie zmienily i bierzemy pod uwage wlasnie z119.
> Oczywiscie bardzo bysmy chcieli zmiescic sie do 300 tys.
> Bono fajny bo:nie ma schodów, nie ma skosów(ktorych nie cierpie),ma normalne okna /nie dachowe...ale ...ale nie ma garażu (to gdzie bedziemy trzymac 10 rowerów, 10 hulajnog ,wozkowdla dzieci ,wozkow dla lalek....kos ,kosiarek i innych.....
> I w bono nie robilibysmy zadnych zmian przy adaptacji...
> A z119 fajny bo nie zajmie calej dzialki (900 metrow),ma garaz na graty,mozna sie gdzies schowac (sypialnie na gorze)...ale troche zmian bysmy wprowadzili; likwidacja spizarki w kuchni,zmiana kierunku schodow,wydluzenie okna jadalnianego do ziemi,poszerzenie okien w 2 sypialniach aby bardziej byly kwadratowe,.......
> No właśnie. ....i ktory wybrac?
> Mam czas do konca maja....wtedy juz tylko notariusz i....decyzja co dalej


Witam Cię na tym wątku - mam pomysł co do wyboru, weź sobie kartkę papieru i wypisz w podpunktach "czego chcesz od domu" tzn np.  
1. Spiżarka 
2. Skosy
3. Ilość łazienek 
4. Garaż 
5. Garderoba
6. Czy chcesz mieć sypialnie na piętrze  itp... 

Myślę że wtedy ci wyjdzie  :wink:

----------


## stellina

Czesc,
mam zamiar budowac ten dom: http://e-projekty.pl/projekt-domu-ho...ept-12-KRX1012
chcialabym sie zmiscic w 300tys mam nadzieje, ze sie uda. Jak mozna dokladnie kalkulowac koszty takiej inwestycji ?

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Czesc,
> mam zamiar budowac ten dom: http://e-projekty.pl/projekt-domu-ho...ept-12-KRX1012
> chcialabym sie zmiscic w 300tys mam nadzieje, ze sie uda. Jak mozna dokladnie kalkulowac koszty takiej inwestycji ?


Ja liczyłam na http://kb.pl/budowa/
Wyszło mi mniej więcej tak jak na stronie z projektem domu.

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Ja liczyłam na http://kb.pl/budowa/
> Wyszło mi mniej więcej tak jak na stronie z projektem domu.



Projekty wydaje się być prosty w budowie,  prosta bryła,  nie ma balkonów,  wykuszy itp 

Lada dzień mamy dostać kosztorys inwestorski to dam znać co do różnic  :smile:

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Czesc,
> mam zamiar budowac ten dom: http://e-projekty.pl/projekt-domu-ho...ept-12-KRX1012
> chcialabym sie zmiscic w 300tys mam nadzieje, ze sie uda. Jak mozna dokladnie kalkulowac koszty takiej inwestycji ?


Chodzi mi o konstrukcje waszego domu  :wink:

----------


## stellina

> Chodzi mi o konstrukcje waszego domu


 :smile:  dziekuje TysiaWojtek za szybka odpowiedz.
tak chodzilo nam o prosty w budowie dom, podobaja sie nam takie nowoczesne bryly, tylko sie zastanawiam czy ta pustka nad salonem, czy to nie strata przestrzeni, ale moj m mowi ze bedzie super... chcialabym poszerzyc ten projekt o 1m, szczegolnie z tego wzgledu aby wc na dole zamienilo sie w lazienke z pryszniem.

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> dziekuje TysiaWojtek za szybka odpowiedz.
> tak chodzilo nam o prosty w budowie dom, podobaja sie nam takie nowoczesne bryly, tylko sie zastanawiam czy ta pustka nad salonem, czy to nie strata przestrzeni, ale moj m mowi ze bedzie super... chcialabym poszerzyc ten projekt o 1m, szczegolnie z tego wzgledu aby wc na dole zamienilo sie w lazienke z pryszniem.


fajnie to wygląda, ale .... macie w tym projekcie oddzieloną strefę dzienną od nocnej, nie wiem jak bardzo jesteście imprezowi  :smile:  ale śmiechy hihy mogą się nieść na górę, gdzie mogą spać dzieci (np),
ja bałabym się również tego, że ta pustka będzie "wyciągać" ciepło (może nie , ale ja się nie znam na  tym  :smile:  ) - tak mi się teraz nasunęło,

co do poszerzenia domu to dobry pomysł (my też nasz poszerzamy) - ale czy w związku tym przesunięciem będziecie przesuwać schody i ścianę z kominem? czy tylko przesuniecie ścianę od wc? jeśli macie rzuty szczegółowe to rozrysujcie sobie to dobrze  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

Takie pytanko do osób, które są zorientowane...

Z czego mniej więcej trzeba będzie zrezygnować by wykonać ten dom w stanie deweloperskim w kwocie 300tyś brutto: http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m6b1210f703006

Dom ma być na płycie fundamentowej ocieplonej 20cm xps. Ściany zgodnie z projektem 20cm ocieplenia, dach pewnie 30cm wełny. Do tego reku z odzyskiem ciepła. Ogrzewanie piec kondensacyjny + zbiornik 120l + podłogówka raczej na 2 poziomach. Elektryka i hydraulika bez udziwnień, jedynie jakaś podstawowa instalacja internet/alarm. Chcę zrezygnować z 2 okien dachowych, tych w pokojach i zastanawiam się nad rezygnacją z okna na klatce schodowej, warto?

Mogę nie wykańczać od razu:

1. Tarasów
2. Poddasza - pozostawić je tylko ocieplone a tak poza tym to w stanie surowym, czyli bez instalacji, tynków, ścian działowych itd. Lecz jeśli starczy kasy to zastanawiam się co warto zrobić aby później syfu w zamieszkanym domu nie narobić.
3. Elewacja może być cała na biało, bez ozdobników.
4. O ile to możliwe to chciałbym przygotować komin i rozprowadzenie instalacji do DGP, ale bez instalacji kominka. Tylko to co trzeba a miejsce kominka zaślepić czasowo płytą kg.

Może jeszcze jakieś pomysły?

Jeśli ktoś chce wiedzieć dlaczego taka budowa na raty to potrzebuje domu o takich gabarytach, ale kasy mało i trzeba coś wymyślić.
Muszę mieć 4 pokoje + salon i do tego dość duży garaż na graty. Osobno nie chce go dobudowywać w przyszłości bo działka ma tylko 800m2 i każdy metr się przyda bo chce też mieć ogród za domem.

Aha, budować chcę w ten sposób, że kolejne etapy prac będą zlecane ekipą. Część prac od SSZ do deweloperskiego wykonam sam (ocieplenie poddasza, instalacja elektryczna, może spróbuję położyć sam instalację rekuperatora, być może targnę się na położenie podłogówki... wszystko zależeć będzie od tego jak będę czuć się na siłach w danym temacie).

Co myślicie o takim pomyśle budowy i jakie prace można odłożyć na później aby zmieścić się w dysponowanej przezemnie kwocie?

----------


## TysiaWojtek

taka byłam mądra..... a jak dostaliśmy kosztorys z biura ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ................................... meksyk - nocka nie przespana bo wyliczyli nam 440 tys sys. zleconym, wiecie możne jak obliczyć z tego sys. gospodarczy? my nie umiemy tego czytać. nie wiemy jak mamy odliczyć robociznę, mamy niby zestawienie materiału z którego wychodzi 230 tys. z czego na wstępie odliczyliśmy 30 tys (inne okna, inny dach, inne panele, itp) ale jak dalej? roocizna jest podana w roboto godzinach - suma materiałów , robocizny i sprzetu nie daje kwoty 440 tys, 
nastawialiśmy się na 300 tys - tak zeby sie wprowadzić, wstępne kosztorysy tak zakładały   :sad:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Zorientuj się po prostu ile biorą dobre firmy w okolicy za dniówkę/osobę i z grubsza będziesz coś wiedzieć. Hydraulik i elektryk zazwyczaj bierze za punkt, więc policz te punkty. Cieśla albo za całość albo za dniówkę.

----------


## PeeN150

Też byłem taki mądry, że kosztorys jest ok  i powierzchnia użytkowa mała więc za 400 damy radę. Ja mam niby 130 PU ale po podłogach ponad 180 ( u Ciebie 170).  Gdzieś wyczytałem, że warto liczyć 2500 zł za m2 powierzchni podłóg - do zamieszkania, wtedy mamy realny obraz tego ile będzie kosztowała nas budowa. Ja licząc, że część prac zrobię sam to mam nadzieję, że zamknę się w 400k.

----------


## CodeSnipper

U mnie np. 117m2 PU za 210 tys z dużym wkładem pracy własnej i rodziny. To daje 1800 za m2.

----------


## PeeN150

Dobra dobra ale do jakiego stanu ? Już mieszkasz ? Wszystko wykończone ?

----------


## Frofo007

Ale to przecież zależy od tego czy dach jest skomplikowany, czy są balkony, lukarny, dużo przeszkleń, jaki standard energetyczny, czy w bryle jest garaż itp.
Chyba m2 salonu na gotowo drożej wyjdzie niż m2 garażu?

----------


## PeeN150

No tak ale PU 117 bez garażu,  balkonów itp.  Wtedy rozumiem.

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Też byłem taki mądry, że kosztorys jest ok  i powierzchnia użytkowa mała więc za 400 damy radę. Ja mam niby 130 PU ale po podłogach ponad 180 ( u Ciebie 170).  Gdzieś wyczytałem, że warto liczyć 2500 zł za m2 powierzchni podłóg - do zamieszkania, wtedy mamy realny obraz tego ile będzie kosztowała nas budowa. Ja licząc, że część prac zrobię sam to mam nadzieję, że zamknę się w 400k.


PU u nas jest 80 m2....

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> U mnie np. 117m2 PU za 210 tys z dużym wkładem pracy własnej i rodziny. To daje 1800 za m2.


Co Robiliście sami?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Czekamy tylko na odbiór prądu i podpisanie umowy w tauronie. Zostało jeszcze zrobić drzwi wewnętrzne, ale to z Tata ogarniemy w parę słonecznych dni. Jeśli będzie prąd odebrany zaczynamy mieszkać. Co zrobiliśmy sami? Płaciłem tylko za koparkę, jednego murarza do fundamentów, okna z montażem, blacha z montażem, hydraulik, wyplatanie skrzynki z prądem, kafelkowanie łazienki. Resztę zrobiliśmy z rodziną. Link w stopce.

----------


## jarekFTW

Ja dom 138 mkw liczę, że za około 420 się wprowadzę, oczywiście bez płotu i innych pierdół. 
Ostatnio liczyłem ile wydałem na samą dokumentację do budowy, tj opłata notariusza, opłaty geologów i geodetów, badanie gruntu, wyznaczenie budynku, mapki, projekt, architekt adaptacja, opłaty za wpisy do hipoteki po pożyczce itp itp itp. 
Licznik oscyluje w granicy 15 tysięcy. Mało ludzi o tym pamięta, a skądś te pieniądze trzeba wziąć. Miejcie to na uwadze. 
Dom to nie tylko ściany ale i cała "papierologia" ...

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Ja dom 138 mkw liczę, że za około 420 się wprowadzę, oczywiście bez płotu i innych pierdół. 
> Ostatnio liczyłem ile wydałem na samą dokumentację do budowy, tj opłata notariusza, opłaty geologów i geodetów, badanie gruntu, wyznaczenie budynku, mapki, projekt, architekt adaptacja, opłaty za wpisy do hipoteki po pożyczce itp itp itp. 
> Licznik oscyluje w granicy 15 tysięcy. Mało ludzi o tym pamięta, a skądś te pieniądze trzeba wziąć. Miejcie to na uwadze. 
> Dom to nie tylko ściany ale i cała "papierologia" ...


Działkę

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Działkę


I papiery już mamy

----------


## Emmusia

Hi! Z Waszych postow wynika ze macie za soba budowy albo remonty. Wnosze wiec ze mieliscie do czynienia z wieloma robotnikami. Ja sama jestem po zakonczeniu remontu lazienek i stanelam przed nie lada problemem poniewaz nie znajac realiow chyba probuja mnie nabrac. Co rozumiecie za robocizne z materialami? Dzieki za odpowiedz.

----------


## CodeSnipper

No chyba to jest jasne: dali materiały i robotę.

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Hi! Z Waszych postow wynika ze macie za soba budowy albo remonty. Wnosze wiec ze mieliscie do czynienia z wieloma robotnikami. Ja sama jestem po zakonczeniu remontu lazienek i stanelam przed nie lada problemem poniewaz nie znajac realiow chyba probuja mnie nabrac. Co rozumiecie za robocizne z materialami? Dzieki za odpowiedz.


Oni dają materiały i robią. Ciebie nic nie interesuje,  żadne zakupy materiałów  :wink:

----------


## Antymateria

> Gdzieś wyczytałem, że warto liczyć 2500 zł za m2 powierzchni podłóg - do zamieszkania, wtedy mamy realny obraz tego ile będzie kosztowała nas budowa.


Ostatnio w rozmowie z pewnym inwestorem zawiesiłem się na stwierdzeniu powyżej. Czy aby na pewno liczmy powierzchnię podłóg, czyli powierzchnię całkowitą? A może należy liczyć powierzchnię zabudowy? Zakładamy, że wyliczenia są bardzo ogólne.

Przykład :
- licząc PZ : dom 10x8,5m w obrysie czyli 85m PZ *  2 (poddasze) 170m * 2500zł/m2 = 425tyś
- licząc PC : dom 10x8,5m w obrysie czyli 85m PC 130m2 (z poddaszem) 130m * 2500zł/m2 = 325tyś

Która metodę przyjąć PZ czy PC? Póki co wychodzi mi wersja 2. Rozwiejcie moje wątpliwości  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

A jak policzysz projekt, w którym garaz dwustanowiskowy jest przyklejony do bryły budynku ?

----------


## immoral

Mam 150 m2 PU i cichą nadzieję, że zmieszczę się w 300-320 tysiącach. 


Dokumentacja 10 tysięcy. Przyłącza 10 tysięcy.
Budowa do SSO tzw. "Pan Wiesiek" + murarz
Musimy zapłacić za ogrzewanie podłogowe i wod. kan. Elektrykę robi kolega w promocyjnej cenie. 
Wykończenie całkiem sami. 
Elewacja - kolejny kolega w promocji. 

A i tak nie zmieścimy się w 300 tys. co było moim marzeniem...

----------


## ninel

Witam serdecznie :smile: 
Jestem świeżakiem na forum. Planujemy z mężem budowę domku ale póki co chcemy zweryfikowac nasze plany by nie stały się one ,,marzeniem ściętej głowy"....
Interesują nas dwa projekty:
1. http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-ambr...arazem-WRD2047
oraz
2. http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...razem/151/opis
przy czym bardziej skłaniamy się ku parterowej Ambrozji.
 Agatkę buduje sporo osób (prześledziłam kilka Dzienników Budowy i i informacji na forum) -  mniej więcej wiemy z jakim rzędem kosztów powinniśmy się liczyc ale o Ambrozji informacji jest niewiele stąd moje pytania:
- czy cenowo te projekty są zbliżone?
-jakie są ich słabe punkty, gdzie jeszcze można szukac w nich oszczędności?
Mamy 2 maleńkich dzieci i póki co dysponujemy kwotą ok 250 tyś - resztę będziemy zbierac i ew bedziemy posiłkowac się kredytem. Chcemy budowac metodą częściowo gospodarczą - tzn. tata z bratem podejmą się wykończeniówki a mąż w miarę możliwości do SSO.
Wiem, że w tanich projektach odradzacie garaż w bryle ale my chcemy przy nim pozostac. Również liczba pomieszczeń jest dla nas optymana.
Z góry jestem wdzięczna za każdą odpowiedź i wskazówkę  :smile:

----------


## Antymateria

> A jak policzysz projekt, w którym garaz dwustanowiskowy jest przyklejony do bryły budynku ?


Jeszcze raz podkreślę - takie liczenie to wróżenie z fusów i rozmawiamy o luźnej gadce. Na pytanie jak liczę odpowiem tak:
1. Odpowiedź 1 : na szybko, bez wchodzenia w szczegóły, 2500zł/m2 choć za taki garaż kusi mnie liczyć 2000zł/m2
2. Odpowiedź 2 : zlecam wycenę komuś kto się na tym zna, podaję projekt, materiały i poświęcam na to więcej czasu niż 5 sekund.

A wracając do tego co pisałem o 'szybkim' liczeniu PC czy PZ sam sobie odpowiem.

Według definicji PZ:



> Przez powierzchnię zabudowy rozumie się powierzchnię terenu zajętą przez budynek w stanie wykończonym.


Czyli PZ wieżowca z 20 piętrami jest taka sama jak domku parterowego. Powierzchnia całkowita pomieszczeń wydaje się tu najodpowiedniejsza. Często ludzie biorą do obliczeń powierzchnię użytkową, a to prowadzi w maliny. Przykład : PU 135m2 PC 200m2.

----------


## Kejt_R

Wykończenie garażu, kotłowni, pralni nieco się jednak rożni (zazwyczaj) od wykończenia kuchni, łazienki, salonu. Dlatego ja raczej się skłaniam do brania pod uwagę powierzchni użytkowej, z niewielkim marginesem błędu.

----------


## VATC

A czy poniższy domek dam radę wybudować i zamknąć się w kwocie 300 tysięcy? Ewentualnie proszę o wskazanie czegoś podobnego co zmieściłoby się w tej kwocie. Wystarczy mi powierzchni użytkowej w granicach 100m2. Garaż zdecydowanie chciałbym w bryle domu. Nie będzie mnie pewnie stać na dodatkowy budynek a przede wszystkim wszelkie graty chciałbym mieć pod ręką (rowery, kosiarki, szpadle, grabki itp.). Dodatkowo ogrzewanie tylko na paliwo stałe bo nie mam innej możliwości i dostęp do kotłowni chciałbym mieć z garażu ze względu na brud.Mam już w pełni uzbrojoną działkę i pieniądze na papierkowe sprawy.

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...a,1857,0,0.htm

----------


## strzaleq

Po przestudiowaniu forum jednak zrezygnowaliśmy z garażu i wymarzony projekt poszedł w zapomnienie ... z perspektywy kilku miesięcy pomimo małego buntu (że chce garaż i już ) była to postawa głupia. Jednak od razu trzeba było posłuchać forumowiczów bo takie rozważania maja już za sobą. No ale taka mentalność że trzeba czasem samemu do czegoś dojść  :smile:  W razie nagłego przybytku gotówki postawimy garaż/wiate drewnianą.


Gorzej z rezygnacją z pomieszczeń użytkowych, mamy 2-jke dzieci z dużymi szansami na dalsze powiększenie rodziny, żona i ja potrzebujemy oddzielnego gabinetu na komputery i papiery.

W oko wpadł nam taki nowy projekt:
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m74920a0d11e21

Zmian praktycznie żadnych poza:
- likwidacja wszystkich okien dachowych a ew. powiększenie okna w dużej sypialni na "balkonowe" ale bez balkonu  :smile: 
-w łazience na dole zrobienie normalnego małego okna







Dlaczego ten:
-może nie jest mały ale alternatywa to domki powiedzmy w rozmiarach 10 na 9, w stylu http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m6e11f727d39c5
ale jest to już kompromis z naszej strony, a dodając 1.5 metra na szerokości mamy wszystko co nam się wymarzyło kosztem ciężko powiedzieć jakich pieniędzy. Wg. kosztorysu to prawie *100tyś*  różnicy pytanie skąd ?

----------


## nadia_d

Witam. Podoba nam się dom w aurorach - archonu. Jakbyście mniej więcej wyliczyli koszt jego budowy, na ile szacujecie stan do zamieszkania ?? pozdrawiam

----------


## malwusia

Witam serdecznie

dokładnie jak w tytule, planuję budowę małego domu ok. 100m2 z kosztorysem na 300 tys. stan deweloperski  i chciałabym bardzo prosić o poradę. 

Projekt jest póki co w fazie koncepcji:

http://www.tanieprojektydomow.com.pl...pny-d615.xhtml


Orientacyjne koszty budowy (netto)
1. Stan zero: 33000 PLN
2. Stan surowy otwarty: 68000 PLN
3. Stan surowy zamknięty: 28000 PLN
4. Instalacje sanitarne: 27000 PLN
5. Instalacje elektryczne: 5000 PLN
6. Wykończenie zewnętrzne: 23000 PLN
Razem (1-6): 184000 PLN

Moje wątpliwości :
1. W projekcie jest dach stalowy - czy bardzo dobra blacha wyjdzie znacząco taniej niż dachówka, bo wolałabym jednak ceramikę?
2. *Czy więźba w formie wiązarów i podwieszane sufity to dobre rozwiązanie? Nie pękają potem te regipsy?* Jeśli miałoby pękać, to wolę dołożyć, aniżeli męczyć się potem z remontami.
Z drugiej strony podoba mi się szybszy czas budowy (czas to pieniądz), brak ścian nośnych wewnątrz (spora oszczędność) i pełna swoboda aranżacji. 
3. Tuż przy działce mam wszystkie media, w tym gaz, ale czy warto inwestować w instalację gazową dla tego małego domku, skoro i tak kuchenkę zrobię indukcyjną? I być może solary (warto?), ekspozycja południowa i dach ku temu sprzyjają. 
4. Polecaliście tu często podłogówkę w sypialniach, a mnie ją przy pierwszym domu zdecydowanie odradzano w pokojach. Czy przez te parę lat coś się zmieniło w tej technologii ?

To chyba wszystko, co mnie nurtuje. Będzie na pewno kominek ( jest w sercu domu, więc fajnie ogrzeje), będą wszystkie okna jak w projekcie, elewacja i zadaszenie droższe, mam inny pomysł, 

Budowa pod klucz przez firmę. Być może etapami przez różne firmy, ale ciężko by mi to było dopilnować (60 km od miejsca pracy). Poradźcie dobre ludki  :smile:  








p.s. 
Jeszcze mi się przypomniało  - na minus - dom ma aż 2,92 cm wysokości parteru, moim zdaniem za dużo i za duża kubatura. W salonie z otwartą kuchnią idealnie, ale w małych sypialniach niekoniecznie. Nie wiem tylko, czy obniżenie domku nie zaburzy proporcji  :roll eyes: 

http://www.tanieprojektydomow.com.pl...pny-d615.xhtml

I na plus - mam kuzyna konstruktora (projekt), drugi produkuje więźby na Podhalu, a wujek jest dekarzem (raczej kładzie dacy z blachy). Tylko że to wszystko na drugim końcu Polski.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jak produkuje więźby to rozważ szkielet drewniany. Wtedy możesz zrobić ciepły i ogrzewać choćby prądem. Kominek trzeba lubieć i palić w nim w miarę często, żeby to miało sens.

----------


## malwusia

Produkuje więźby na Podhalu, wiązary, domów nie buduje niestety. 
Ktoś inny by musiał ten szkielet zbudować, a te firmy budowlane to chyba raczej mają swój materiał z narzuconą odpowiednio marżą  :roll eyes: 
Nie myślałam wcześniej o szkieletowcu, ale jedna firma tak urzekła mnie swoją robotą, że  zrobiłam nawet wycenę na  podobny dom 94 m2 - stan deweloperski z instalacjami za* 241 tys.* W tym fundamenty, dach blacha lub gont 3D. 
Wizualnie to domy moich marzeń, takie wiejskie klimaty, które by tam idealnie pasowały, nie wiem natomiast jak się te domy sprawują, nigdy nie miałam do czynienia ze szkieletami :Confused:  
Ten wybrany projekt także bym zmieniła wizualnie, bo z tą blachą na dachu w rąbek wygląda jak barak albo magazyn. Koszty kosztami, ale na pewno nie wybuduję czegoś, co mi się nie podoba i do czego nie mam serca.

----------


## jarekFTW

241 tys za stan deweloperski 94 metry? Za dom szkieletowy?
Mi firma w Wielkopolsce za dom 140 metrów za stan deweloperski chciała 290 tysięcy, w tym na dach ceramika, mury z porothermu, styropian 20. 
U mnie wygrał rozsądek i system gospodarczy.

----------


## malwusia

dokładnie, 241 tys za 94 m2 stan deweloperski z instalacjami, w tym 17 tys koszty delegacji, bo firma z daleka. Szkieletowiec nie wychodzi taniej, a trzeba jeszcze pamiętać, że im mniejszy dom, tym średnia za m2 wychodzi drożej.

----------


## malwusia

> Hej, mamy architekta (wujek) i jednocześnie KB (ale projekt przystosuje taniej nie za darmo), i mamy wykończeniówkę czyli meble -  (teściu zawodowo robi meble pod zabudowę, jego przyjaciel kładzie płytki etc)- ale to nie wpłynie na koszt budowy do stanu deweloperskiego... Racjonalne jest szukanie projektu do 250 / lepiej niech będzie zapas, a nie zostanę w domu z oknami i dachem ale np bez posadzek...i poproszę teścia o sklecenie taboretu z 5desek i będę sobie siedziała  ps. Zdolność na wyższy kredyt też mamy ale nie moge sobie wyobrazić płacenia jakiś kosmicznie wysokich rat / rata w naszych obliczeniach ma stanowić ok 25% naszych dochodów netto /mc...może bezpiecznie, ale jak jedno straci prace...za marzenia się płaci ale to chyba zbyt ryzykowne...
> Pytanie- nie dostałam jeszcze kosztorysu do projektu - metraż - tu za duży o jakieś 20m - to wpływa na koszt, ale tez ten grill na zewnątrz/wewnątrz, lukarny, garaż w bryle, a nietypowe okna?...może uda się odchudzić ten projekt ale pozostawićtaras w takiej formie z grillem? Hmmm dam znać czy wujek będzie chciał w ogóle gadać o przerobieniu tego projektu czy odstrzeli mnie z miejsca i kaze szukać czegoś bardziej 'zwykłego'



Też sobie taki kominek zewnętrzny wymyśliłam w pierwszym domu i powiem Ci z ręką na sercu, że tego się prawie w ogóle nie używa  :smile:  A kosztował słono, jedna cegiełka ręcznie formowana ponad 3 zł za sztukę, a to tylko materiał. No chyba że lubicie grilla, ja niespecjalnie. 
W dodatku kominek wewnętrzny przy ścianie nośnej to także nie jest najlepsze miejsce, powinien być w sercu domu.
Okna przepiękne, ale pomyśl sobie, jak będziesz je miała myć  :smile:  Jeśli je zmienisz na zwykłe, czar pryśnie. 
Pracownia Dobre Domy ma tak przepiękne wizualizacje, że można się naprawdę zakochać w niejednym domu. Ja sama jak zobaczyłam tę elewację Frodo, to zaczęłam myśleć o użytkowym poddaszu i dopasowywać ten dom do mojej działki   :big lol:  :

http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/frod...o/frodo_e2.jpg

ale uwierz mi KaLOlina   tego się nie da tak wykończyć jak na wizualkach, choćby się nie wiem jak starać. A Telimena ? Nie ma sypialni na dole i to ją totalnie dyskwalifikuje, a jeśli zrobiłabyś ją zamiast garażu, to musisz też zrobić na dole łazienkę, która nie wyjdzie tam w pionie. 
Uroczy projekt, ale mało funkcjonalny i bardzo drogi w realizacji. 2500 za m2 w życiu nie wystarczy.

----------


## malwusia

> Ostatnio w rozmowie z pewnym inwestorem zawiesiłem się na stwierdzeniu powyżej. Czy aby na pewno liczmy powierzchnię podłóg, czyli powierzchnię całkowitą? A może należy liczyć powierzchnię zabudowy? Zakładamy, że wyliczenia są bardzo ogólne.
> 
> Przykład :
> - licząc PZ : dom 10x8,5m w obrysie czyli 85m PZ *  2 (poddasze) 170m * 2500zł/m2 = 425tyś
> - licząc PC : dom 10x8,5m w obrysie czyli 85m PC 130m2 (z poddaszem) 130m * 2500zł/m2 = 325tyś
> 
> Która metodę przyjąć PZ czy PC? Póki co wychodzi mi wersja 2. Rozwiejcie moje wątpliwości


Mnie wyliczył jeden z potencjalnych wykonawców tak, że średnio wyszło za m2 powierzchni użytkowej (w tym pomieszczenie gospodarcze)  - 2600 zł
ale domek mały, niecałe 100m2, więc i średnia za m2 wyszła większa, poza tym podrażały średnią zadaszenia wejścia i tarasu (dosyć spore i kosztowne).

W przypadku bardzo prostego domku z poddaszem użytkowym, dach dwuspadowy , powierzchnia 107 m2 liczona była powierzchnia użytkowa  - 100% średniej ceny za metr 2
a różnica pomiędzy powierzchnią całkowitą  a powierzchnią użytkową  - 50% średniej ceny za każdy metr 2 (czyli te miejsca pod skosami nie liczone do pu liczone były w cenę w połowie).

Za garaż w bryle wychodziło jak za m2 mieszkalny, tj. ok. 2500zł  m2, za garaż doklejony  sporo mniej, zależnie od konstrukcji. 

Tak mi wyszło za m2 stanu deweloperskiego z instalacjami , ale bez kotła gazowego, 2 kominy, budowa przez firmę od a do z. 

"Poniżej co zawiera stan deweloperski.

W stanie deweloperskim z instalacjami mają Państwo dom w którym trzeba
jeszcze:
pomalować ściany, położyć podłogi,wyposażyć łazienkę, zakupić kominek i
drzwi wewnętrzne, schody jeśli są w projekcie oraz podłączyć prąd,
wodę i szambo z zewnątrz (wewnątrz instalacja jest przygotowana), zakupić i
podłączyć piec c.o. i zasobnik na ciepłą wodę"

Przy własnym wkładzie pracy na pewno by wyszło duuuużo taniej, ale trudno powiedzieć o ile. Narzędzia, materiały, transport też kosztują, a mam wrażenie, że niektórzy tego nie liczą . Mimo wszystko warto moim zdaniem samemu porobić, o ile sami nie zarobilibyśmy  w tym czasie więcej niż warta byłaby praca budowlańca. 

No i była to tylko jedna oferta, pewno nie najtańsza, w systemie szkieletowym.

----------


## jarekFTW

A możesz podać jakieś parametry tego domu? Jakie szyby, jaka wełna, jaka lambda ocieplenia, jakie ogrzewanie, zapotrzebowanie na ciepło itp?

----------


## ptasznik86

wazne jest jeszcze to czy dzialłke masz juz wczesnej kupioną i jej zakupu nie wliczasz w koszty. mi wybudowanie samego domu moze i wynioslo ok 300.tys. ale juz z wykonczeniem będzie duzo wiecej.

----------


## malwusia

jarek 

mogę oczywiście podać, ale nie wiem, czy będzie to miarodajne, bo to oferta na szkieletowiec, a tutaj 99% osób buduje domy murowane. Chodziło mi bardziej o zasadę wyliczania orientacyjnej ceny budowy domu z  użytkowym poddaszem, bo ktoś tu przemnażał przez te 2500 zł metry powierzchni całkowitej, a tu jednak metry pod skosami liczy się połowę  taniej ! (te metry których nie wliczamy do powierzchni użytkowej)

Ja się jednak skłaniam ku murom, jednak nie liczę za bardzo na niższe ceny, aczkolwiek jeśli się uda zejść, to się nie pogniewam  :big grin: 
Próbowałam sobie także dziś policzyć cenę m2 wykończeniówki, ale to bardzo trudne. 
Zarówno w małym jak i dużym domu musimy mieć kuchnię i łazienkę, sień i pomieszczenie gospodarcze, reszta to już zależnie od wielkości domu. 
Te dwa pierwsze pomieszczenia generują oczywiście największe koszty, Ktoś tutaj wspomniał, że jakby miał wydać 1000 zł na m2 wyposażenia, to by tam były same marmury. A mnie w kuchni wyszło ze 2500 tys/m2, a w łazience ok. 1000 zł /m2 i naprawdę nie mam tu żadnych fajerwerków, taka solidna średnia półka, ze sprzętami, które wytrzymają z 10-20 lat. Tę średnią zaniżają mi sypialnie, zwłaszcza te dziecięce - standard IKEA. 
Mam parę  rzeczy z najniższej półki i z jednych jestem bardzo zadowolona, a inne okazały się porażką (np. tanie panele za 30 parę zł ze szparami po roku  - reklamacja nie uwzględniona, "uszkodzenie mechaniczne"). Wymiana nie jest kosztowana, ale bałagan przy tym wkurzający. I listwy do tych paneli chyba droższe niż same panele. Nie warto także oszczędzać na farbach, na wyborze kabiny czy wanny z dobrym akrylem. Baterie można szybko wymienić, z wanną i kabiną to już poważny remont. 
Grunt do to dobry projekt, żeby się nie rozhulać jeden metr tu, jeden metr tam, a może poddasze które się przyda ( a guzik się przyda, lepiej dzieciom pomóc mieszkać na swoim!  :wink: ) 
 Mam nadzieję, że dobrze wybiorę  :Smile:

----------


## malwusia

> wazne jest jeszcze to czy dzialłke masz juz wczesnej kupioną i jej zakupu nie wliczasz w koszty. mi wybudowanie samego domu moze i wynioslo ok 300.tys. ale juz z wykonczeniem będzie duzo wiecej.



działka to osobny koszt, nie wlicza się go do średniej budowy, byłoby to zupełnie niemiarodajne .. 

A te 300 tys za stan deweloperski to za ile m2 Cię wyniosło? I jak skomplikowany ten dom? Gratulacje, że jesteś już tak blisko  :smile:

----------


## m.wol

Witam, 
mamy z żoną marzenie o budowie takiego domku 

```
http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-aloes-2-BSA1559?gclid=CIOoo4jO38YCFQXnwgod9z8IKQ
```

 i mam prośbę o podpowiedzi i ocenę projektu może ktoś budował ten dom i ma cenne uwagi. Z moich obserwacji to bym zmienił: przedłużenie dachu nad werandą i poszerzenie samej werandy (bo wydaje mi się że jest troszkę za wąska na naszą rodzinę) , wybicie drzwi z garażu na zewnątrz oraz z garażu do kotłowni (planuje opał węglowy). No i najważniejsze czy można marzyć o wybudowaniu tego domu do 300k zł (system gospodarczy z własnym wkładem)

----------


## wally666

Drodzy, pomozcie mi w poprawnym zaplanowaniu kosztu budowy domu:

pyt1.  Ktora powierzchnie przy budynkach parterowych bez poddasza uzytkowego, powierzchnie mnozymy przez ok 2500pln - powierzchnie calkowita czy zabudowy?

pyt2. jakie rozwiazwiazanie konstrukcyjne jest najlepsze z punktu widzenia koszt/energooszczednosc:
- parterowa stodola z dachem dwuspadowym,
- kwadratowa parterowka z dachem kopertowym

----------


## CodeSnipper

1. Powierzchnię użytkową domu.
2. Stodoła dwuspadowa albo jednospadowa, a najlepiej płaska. Generalnie im prościej tym lepiej.

----------


## wally666

Dwuspadowy dach ma niezaprzeczalna zalete w postaci strychu na graty na jaskrowe urządzenia  :Smile:

----------


## bowess

Dom na planie kwadratu jest ciemniejszy w środku.  :smile: 
Co do konstrukcji dachu, to dużo zależy od detali. Jeżeli przekątna budynku duża i do więźby potrzebne będą bardzo długie elementy, to wyjdzie drożej niż dwuspad z równymi krokwiami.
Do szacunkowych kosztów bierzesz powierzchnię podłóg.

m.wol - a jak widzisz poszerzanie tej werandy? Dodatkowe łamanie dachu? Czy przy takiej szerokości kotłowni wejdzie planowany kocioł (pamiętaj, że muszą być zachowane pewne odstępy) i czy komunikacja do garażu nie będzie uciążliwa?
Aloes 2 ma 150 m2 po podłogach. Dasz radę zejść do 2k za metr?

----------


## m.wol

nie dodatkowe łamanie a raczej podniesienie i wydłużenie tego dachu nad werandą!  a z tą kotłownią to w sumie nie wiem jak to jest z tymi odległościami myśleliśmy o poszerzeniu kotłowni kosztem łazienki bo nie potrzebujemy dużej na parterze bo i tak w założeniu ma być tylko dla gości! dlaczego komunikacja do garażu będzie uciążliwa?  Nie wiem jak obliczyć ile może kosztować 1m budowy?

----------


## bowess

Zazwyczaj forumowiczom wychodzi około 2,5k za m2, czyli wskazany przez Ciebie Aloes 2 wyniósłby około 375 000. Aby cena metra wyszła niższa, musi być wkład własnej robocizny i szukanie materiałów w okazyjnych cenach. Jaki wkład własny możesz zaoferować? W wykończeniówce, instalacjach, coś na wcześniejszych etapach?

A - jeszcze ustalmy, czy te 300 to ma być stan deweloperski, czy do zamieszkania. Na deweloperski przy tego rodzaju bryle domu powinno wystarczyć (choć na rzutach widać, że ścian nośnych jest sporo, wykusz z balkonem to też dodatkowa komplikacja bryły). Jeżeli chodzi o dom do zamieszkania, to trzeba szukać oszczędności zarówno w wykończeniówce, jak i na wcześniejszych etapach.
Jeżeli zadowolą Was tańsze materiały wykończeniowe, dacie radę szukać  jakichś wyprzedaży (na przykład płytki do łazienek kupione jako  końcówka, drzwi wejściowe z wyprzedaży itp.), to można znacząco zejść z  ceny m2.
Tu podane są koszty wyliczone ze wskaźników. http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Aloes-2-CE-TUP-183

Czy dach nad frontową werandą miałby być podobny do zadaszenia tarasu od strony ogrodu? Jeżeli tak, to jest to złamanie połaci. Mogę się mylić, ale wydaje mi się, że będzie to miało spore konsekwencje dla konstrukcji, bo w grę wchodzi inne rozwiązanie oparcia krokwi. O możliwości techniczne i koszty takich zmian w projekcie warto byłoby zapytać jakiegoś uprawnionego projektanta, bo może się okazać, że nie da się tego zrobić łatwo. Zauważ, że od ogrodu krokwie sobie spoczywają na murłacie, a daszek nad tarasem jest już poza bryłą i ma swoją konstrukcję. Od frontu weranda jest uzyskana poprzez cofnięcie ściany budynku i podparcie tej części dachu trzema słupami.

Szczerze rekomenduję wybór modelu kotła grzewczego jak najszybciej. U Ciebie w grę wchodzą jego wymiary, sposób ustawienia w kotłowni. U siebie zostawiliśmy decyzję na później i przez to ponieśliśmy dodatkowy koszt wkładu do komina. Gdybyśmy wcześniej pomyśleli i wiedzieli, że kocioł będzie kondensacyjny, to można było kupić od razu komin systemowy odpowiedni dla takiego kotła.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Metoda ogrzewania domu powinna być dobrana PRZED jakimkolwiek projektowaniem. Wiem po sobie. Było dużo wyliczeń i kombinowania i wyszło, że skoro szkielet to lepiej mocno izolowany i prąd bo wtedy nie mam instalacji, komina i kotłowni. Jeśli ma być kotłownia to pytanie jaka, no i te nieszczęsne odległości. 

Jeśli chodzi o dach nad werandą to zawsze można postawić niezależną konstrukcję. U mnie za domem, przy wejściu głównym będzie przybudówka jako niezależna konstrukcja, dach nad tarasem to jeszcze łatwiejsze zadanie. U mnie będzie tak:

----------


## m.wol

Dzięki bowess za oświecenie mnie po przemyśleniach jednak zrezygnowaliśmy z tego projektu oglądamy teraz projekt domu w janowcach coś takiego http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m51c051269ee2a co o nim sądzicie?

----------


## piotrek0m

Ale czy wy te 300 tysięcy liczycie z przyłączami, z szambem, z ogrodzeniem terenu, z bramą wjazdową, z wykonaniem odwodnienia, z nawiezieniem ziemi, ze zrobieniem jakiegoś tarasu, z wykonaniem podjazdów z kostki brukowej... przecież te prace też kosztują i warto mieć zabezpieczone ich finansowanie ...

----------


## CodeSnipper

U mnie stoi sam dom, nawet płotu nie ma, i chyba szybko nie będzie. Ale oczyszczalna była już wliczona w cenę domu. Taras mam z palet i desek szalunkowych, podjazd to wysypany żwir.

----------


## Kal_b_E

> Witam, 
> mamy z żoną marzenie o budowie takiego domku [HTML] No i najważniejsze czy można marzyć o wybudowaniu tego domu do 300k zł (system gospodarczy z własnym wkładem)


Policz sobie - samodzielnie, łatwo, przyjemnie i za darmo  :smile: 
http://kb.pl/budowa/

----------


## martamal

Witam wszystkich budujących. W związku z tym, że ciągle jeszcze zbieramy pieniążki na domek mamy czas na wybór projektu. Zastanawiałam się już nad wieloma projektami. Bardzo podobają mi się m42 Przemyślany i m70 zapach wiosny, a także projekt róże w ogrodzie. Jednak cały czas szukam czegoś o powierzchni pomiędzy nimi. I znalazłam dwa. Oceania pracowni dobre domy oraz Imbir. Linki wklejam poniżej. 

http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/oceania/  o powierzchni użytkowej 114 m2 z garażem dwustanowiskowym
http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-imbir-WOF1016 o powierzchni użytkowej 110 m2 z pojedynczym garażem

Oceania ma jak dla mnie idealny układ salonu z kuchnią. Mogłabym dziś wprowadzić się do takiego domu. Jednak wycena Imbiru jest niższa ze względu na brak garażu i bardziej podoba mi się wizualnie zewnątrz. Powiedzcie proszę czy istnieją realne szanse na wybudowanie któregoś z tych domów mając 350 tys?  Budowa domu będzie w małej mieścince w województwie małopolskim. Ewentualnie czy ktoś znalazł dom mniejszy od OCEANII a z podobnym układem salonu. Będę wdzięczna za pomoc i podpowiedzi.

----------


## bowess

Imbir ma prawie 130m2 po podłogach, a Oceania ponad 146. Licząc skromnie po 2,5 tysiąca za m2 wychodzi odpowiednio 325 i 365 tysięcy. Jednak do zamieszkania to będą za małe kwoty. Na taki typ budynku (rozłożysta parterówka z dużą powierzchnią dachu, ciężkie stropy, dużo mb fundamentów i ścian nośnych, potężne tarasy i podesty wejściowe ciężkiej konstrukcji, 3 kominy w Oceanii) zwykle potrzebne są kwoty bliższe 3 tysiące za m2.
Jeżeli za 350 chcesz zamieszkać to szukaj wśród projektów, które mają maksymalnie 115 m2 po podłogach, może być ewentualnie tych metrów więcej, ale konstrukcja budynku musi być prostsza. Jeżeli 350k to ma być stan deweloperski, to na pewno wystarczy na realizację Imbiru, a i na Oceanię powinno wystarczyć.
A jakie ogrzewanie planujesz? W Oceanii kotłownia jest mała, w Imbirze może być kocioł na paliwo stałe.

----------


## garesla

Wątpię, żeby się dało. W małych miasteczkach są gotowe domy do kupienia w stanie surowym za ok. 350-400 tysięcy, więc raczej nie da rady. Wybrałeś za drogi projekt. poszukaj w internecie projektów domów z przybliżonym kosztorysem budowy

----------


## compi

Martamal, mamy dom podobny do tych z linkowanych projektów, ale trochę większy w środku i mniej skomplikowany z zewnątrz. Uważam że nie ma szans byś zszedł poniżej 350 tysięcy. Pękła podobna kwota, a budowaliśmy dom praktycznie samodzielnie z synem i mieszkamy, ale na zewnątrz nie wszystko jest skończone. Oprócz ogrodzonej działki praktycznie nic więcej nie mieliśmy. Wg mnie minimum to 400 tysięcy, tyle musisz szykować.

----------


## martamal

Ogrzewanie będzie gazowe plus niekiedy dogrzewanie kominkiem. W oceanii na pewno zrezygnowalibyśmy z kominka na zewnątrz bo to zbędny wydatek. Oczywiście wiemy, że na wykończenie nie wystarczy zbyt wiele. Na pewno zrobim kuchnie i jedną łazienkę a całą resztę mebli przeniesiemy z poprzedniego miejsca zamieszkania. Ogrodzenie domu tez może poczekać, ewentualnie zrobimy je sami. Ciężko znaleźć ładny domek i tani w budowie jednocześnie. Może podrzucicie jakieś nazwy projektów na które warto zwrócić uwagę. A co do kosztów budowy to u nas w miejscowości od dwudziestu lat domy buduje trzyosobowa ekipa budowlana solidna i tania, więc koszty surowej robocizny na pewno będą tańsze o min. 30% niż super zbajerowanej firmy budowlanej z centrum krakowa bądź innego dużego miasta.

----------


## martamal

Compi jaki masz domek??

----------


## Arturo72

> Ciężko znaleźć ładny domek i tani w budowie jednocześnie


Szukaj domów o prostych bryłach,najlepiej na kształt kwadratu czy prostokąta.
Mój domek ma większą pow.użytkową i do wprowadzenia się wydałem 310tys.zł,szczegóły w dzienniku,sporo prac wykonywałem we własnym zakresie ale znowu nie do przesady.

----------


## Brysia8

> Szukaj domów o prostych bryłach,najlepiej na kształt kwadratu czy prostokąta.
> Mój domek ma większą pow.użytkową i do wprowadzenia się wydałem 310tys.zł,szczegóły w dzienniku,sporo prac wykonywałem we własnym zakresie ale znowu nie do przesady.


Arturo tak patrzę na twoją stopkę,
jestem na etapie płyty - szukam styroduru w dobrej cenie, jak to się stało że masz pod płytą EPS? ja mam w prjekcie XPS 50..

----------


## martamal

Arturo piękny masz zewnątrz domek ale układ domu nie mój typ. Ale masz rację co do prostszych dachów. Kiedyś zwracałam też uwagę na taki projekt z prostym czterospadowym dachem http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...binowej-3.html zmniejszylabym mu kąt nachylenia dachu do 22-25 stopni jak i wcześniejszym również. Tylko obawiam się, że ten domek nie będzie w rzeczywistości tak ładny zewnątrz jak na przykład imbir. Większy jest więc wydawało mi się że i koszt budowy będzie większy.

----------


## martamal

Strona www.tooba.pl podaje koszty orientacyjne dla większości domów i tak dla IMBIRu stan pod klucz 324,5 tys. OCEANIA 349,5 tys a dla ostatniego dom przy rubinowej 3 koszt najwyższy 360,5 mimo że bryła i dach są najprostsze. Który projekt byście wybrali?? I jeszcze jedno czy Waszym zdaniem przy tego typu dach tańsze będzie krycie domku blachodachówką czy dachówką ceramiczną?? Pytam gdyż podobno dużo ścinków pozostaje  z blachodachówki za które i tak trzeba płacić. Czy to prawda??

----------


## Bejaro

To są koszty netto liczone wskaźnikami, bez kosztów projektów i przyłączy,bez zagospodarowania działki.....

----------


## martamal

Zdaje sobie z tego sprawę. Jednak który z tych domków Waszym zdaniem będzie najtańszy w budowie  i najpraktyczniejszy??

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo tak patrzę na twoją stopkę,
> jestem na etapie płyty - szukam styroduru w dobrej cenie, jak to się stało że masz pod płytą EPS? ja mam w prjekcie XPS 50..


Musiałbym się zapytać konstruktora.
Pewnie tak wyszło z obliczeń 
EPS200 spelnial założenia no i jest  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Strona www.tooba.pl podaje koszty orientacyjne dla większości domów i tak dla IMBIRu stan pod klucz 324,5 tys. OCEANIA 349,5 tys a dla ostatniego dom przy rubinowej 3 koszt najwyższy 360,5 mimo że bryła i dach są najprostsze. Który projekt byście wybrali?? I jeszcze jedno czy Waszym zdaniem przy tego typu dach tańsze będzie krycie domku blachodachówką czy dachówką ceramiczną?? Pytam gdyż podobno dużo ścinków pozostaje  z blachodachówki za które i tak trzeba płacić. Czy to prawda??


Przy rubinowej wydaje mi się najtańszym w realizacji z tych trzech i tego bym wybrał jełśi bym patrzył na koszty chociaż tym razem nie ten uklad dla mnie  :wink: 
Co do dachówki,nie wiem ile kosztowała by blacha na mój dom ale wiem,że przy dachówkach ceramicznych rozrzut cenowy jest bardzo duży jesli chodzi o producenta,w moim przypadku różnice między wycenami od tego samego producenta ale innych sprzedawców dochodziły do 5 tys.zł a między różnymi producentami dachówek do nawet 15tys.zł.
Za całość dachówki ceramicznej angoby z rynnami za płacilem 19tys.zł za 230m2 dachu.

----------


## compi

> Compi jaki masz domek??


Projekt indywidualny, jednak jakieś wzorce zostały znalezione  :smile: . Daj na priv adres mailowy to podeślę jakiś rzut i napiszę co bym dzisiaj zmienił.

----------


## dawiddur

Co powiecie o tym domku w kontekście domu taniego w budowie i eksploatacji:

http://z500.pl/projekt/203/Z229,ener...-schodami.html

Bardzo dobrze izolowana płyta fundamentowa, ściany i dach, okna z pakietem 3szybowym, ogrzewanie pompą ciepła lub (ku czemu się skłaniam) prądem.
Rzecz jasna działka z mediami ogarnięta (już jest). Budżet 250k na stan do wprowadzenia, z częściowym umeblowaniem/ wyposażeniem. Nie będę rzucał słów na wiatr więc powiem, że 10-20% prac wykończeniowych do wykonania w własnym zakresie. Koszty robocizny niskie (region kraju).
Co wy na to?

----------


## Frofo007

dawiddur: jak najbardziej możliwe do realizacji, ale tak naprawdę wiele zależy od szczegółów. Bardzo dobrze izolowana płyta fundamentowa to dla jednego będzie 20cm styropianu EPS 200 a dla innego 30cm XPSa. Jeśli dom ma być dobrze ocieplony to bez sensu jest nie użyć wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją a to również jest dodatkowy koszt. Wracając jeszcze do stanu 0 to koszty mogą być diametralnie różne dla 2 różnych działek. Wszystko zależy od warunków glebowych.
Jeśli część rzeczy zrobisz samemu, będziesz pilnować kosztów, szukać promocji, targować się itp. to powtórzę to co piszą wszyscy - 2000zł za m2 prostego domku w stanie deweloperskim jest jak najbardziej osiągalne. Natomiast wykończenie z meblami... może kosztować 500zł za m2 a może i 1500zł m2. Pocieszę Cię, że mojej kobiety siostra wraz z mężem wybudowali 160m2 po podłogach za 250tyś w większości już wykończony z meblami. Tylko sporo pracy włożyli własnej i liczyli się z każdym wydatkiem. Wynika z tego prosty wniosek, że spora część kosztów budowy to robocizna.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Temat o tanich domach a tu znów rekuperatory....pompy ciepła... dachówki ceramiczne..

----------


## wally666

Ostatnio coraz więcej budujacych domy energooszczędne odchodzi od rekuperacji na rzecz hybrydowej wentylacji mechanicznej. Pompa ciepła w małych i ciepłych domkach to niepotrzebny wydatek. Co do wyższości dachówki nad blachą to jeśli dachówka lepiej ochroni przed przegrzewaniem dachu i nie jest droższa ni 25% od blachy to bym w ciemno brał ceramikę. Po cichu licze że za 350kPLN dam radę zbudować parterowa stodole z dwuspadowym dachem bez garazu

----------


## wally666

Mowie o ok 140m2 po podlodze

----------


## fotohobby

W budżecie domu za 300tyś rekuperator zamknie sie bez problemu.
A jeśli na etapie realizacji zrezygnuje sie z kominów wentylacyjnych , to może się okazać, źe WM mamy w gratisie.

Poza tym mając do wydania taka kwotę trzeba pójść na kompromis - albo spory dom (~140m2 i oglądanie każdej złotówki na etapie zakupu płytek, osprzętu elektrycznego, armatury, farb) z obsługowym zródłem ciepła - albo mniejszy, prosty w budowie dom z bezobsługowym grzaniem, gdzie można jeszcze trochę na etapie wykończenia zaszaleć.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Stodołę ze stopki wybudowalismy za 210 tys.  U ściany to 0,13 a okien 0,8. Ale prawie wszystko samodzielnie z rodziną. Płaciłem za koparkę,  murarzy do fundamentów,  hydraulika i tynkarskie.  Szkielet kanadyjski.

----------


## Frofo007

> Temat o tanich domach a tu znów rekuperatory....pompy ciepła... dachówki ceramiczne..


Ja tylko wspomniałem o tym, że bez sensu jest robić budynek bardzo dobrze ocieplony (fundament, ściany, okna, dach) a później otwierać te super szczelne okna i nawiewać zimne powietrze do domu. Jak już robić dom energooszczędny to dobrze jest zastosować wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperatorem, zwłaszcza, że odchodzi koszt komina wentylacyjnego, także dodatkowy koszt reku nie jest aż tak duży w porównaniu do innych nakładów pieniężnych, które poszły na okna, styropian itp.

----------


## Arturo72

> Temat o tanich domach a tu znów rekuperatory....pompy ciepła... dachówki ceramiczne..


Tamat jest do 300tys.zł a ja zamknąłem budowę w 310tys.zł i mam i dachówkę ceramiczną i rekuperator i pompę ciepła.

----------


## Laprathus

Podłączam się do tematu, moje marzenie to zmieścić się w 300k aby wprowadzić się do http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/milena/
działkę posiadam, media pod działkę podłączone. Ogrzewanie zgodnie z projektem pozostanie gazowe, jednakże chciałbym dać jakiś dobry kocioł aby zminimalizować koszt ogrzewania, ściany z BK 24 ewentualnie silka 18. Projekt zmodyfikowałem w salonie nie posiadam podcienia, pociągnąłem ścianę do końca. Po ostatnich analizach postanowiłem wyrzucić balkon a w miejsce drzwi balkonowych wstawić większe okna aby nie było ciemno w pokoju. Ogrzewanie podłogowe w łazience oraz kuchni pozostałe grzejnikowe. Z kominka nie planuje korzystać natomiast chciałbym mieć WM z Rekuperatorem. Na początek planuje aby za te pieniądze wykończyć parter do tego stopnia aby dało się mieszkać natomiast poddasze może czekać na wykończenie. W pracy nie mam możliwości poświęcić tyle czasu aby budować samemu w związku z czym całościowo firma, może wykończenie poddasza będę się sam dłubał. Proszę o rady czy w 300k da rade się wprowadzić, jakie rozwiązania stosować aby zmieścić  się w takiej kwocie.

----------


## fotohobby

Baz szans. Ten dom po podłogach 160m2, jak nie więcej.
"Dłubiąc na poddaszu" nie uzyskasz większych oszczędzności.

Ja przy parterówce 106m2 przekroczyłem 300tyś, mimo iż sam położyłem wentylację mechaniczną, ocieplenia ścian, odprowanienie deszczówki, kafelkowanie kotłowni, ,malowanie i parę innych "drobiazgów"

Aaaa... i łączenie grzejników i podłogówki bez sensu...

----------


## Laprathus

No to powiem Ci, że mnie nie pocieszyłeś, ale to też i dobrze w takim razie muszę coś wykombinować, a zapomniałem dodać, że instalacje elektryczną będę miał zrobioną za koszt samych materiałów + krata piwa + kac, z komina i kominka zrezygnuje więc zawsze parę tys. przyoszczędzę.
Nie bardzo chcę zrezygnować z rekuperacji ale jak przyciśnie to będę musiał.

----------


## fotohobby

lepiej z 25-30 m2 zrezygnuj. 
Albo z domku dla samochodu.

----------


## Laprathus

Raczej ciężko już mi zrezygnować, ponieważ projekt już kupiony i leży u projektanta do adaptacji

----------


## fotohobby

No to trochę nie w tej kolejności działasz.
Lepiej teraz sprzedać projekt, niż się mordować później...

Tak pod rozwagę, podam Ci tylko kilka faktów. Powierzchnię zabudowy masz prawie taką, jak ja. Dach masz większy i bardziej skomplikowany.
Masz jedną kondygnację więcej.
A pieniędzy na budowę mniej.

Może masz dochody na tyle duże, by po wprowadzeniu się na parter kończyć szybko poddasze, zrobić elewację, płot i podjazd.
Nic tak nie zniechęca i zabiera radosć z wybudowanego domu, niż "tymczasowy" przez kilka lat płot i bagno/pustynia na podjeździe.

----------


## Laprathus

W dochodach szału nie ma aby zrobić to bardzo szybko, nie chce już kombinować z zmianą projektu, bardzo podoba mi się rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń oraz wygląd zewnętrzny budynku pomimo tego, że jest to prosty domek, 300k chciałem się zamknąć ale jestem w stanie wyłożyć około 350k jednakże wolałem to przeznaczyć jako rezerwę, mogę prosić o rady np, jakiej grubości ocieplenie zastosować na ściany, podłogę, dach, ściany podłogę garażu aby mieć dobry stosunek ceny do jakości?, taniej wyjdzie budować z silikatu czy z bk? nie mam na myśli tu ceny 1m2 cegły ale łącznie już z klejami, zaprawami itp... prawdą jest, że blacho dachówka podczas deszczu jest upierdliwie głośna?. ps. początkowo nie chce wykańczać poddasza w planach mamy z żoną zamiar mieszkać na parterze i powoli wykańczać poddasze tak aby było gotowe  dzieci się urodzą i będą mogły mieszkać w oddzielnym pokoju dopiero wówczas poddasze....czyli za jakieś 8 lat
ogrzewanie tańsze podłogowe czy grzejniki?

----------


## fotohobby

no i widzisz, już zaczynasz myśleć w kontekście "co tańsze", zamiast "co lepsze".
Budując zbyt duży dom im bliżej końca, tym częściej będziesz tak myślał - szczególnie przy wykańczaniu.

Styropian - sensowna ilość 20cm, najtańsza ściana to chyba wciaż silikat 18cm, albo jakiś podły, szary BK.

----------


## [email protected]

150m2 x 2.3-2.8 tys i masz stan deweloperski budowany 1 firmą, czyli 345-420 tys. A gdzie tam wykończenie wnętrz następne 500zł/m2.

----------


## jajmar

> W dochodach szału nie ma aby zrobić to bardzo szybko, nie chce już kombinować z zmianą projektu, bardzo podoba mi się rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń oraz wygląd zewnętrzny budynku pomimo tego, że jest to prosty domek, 300k chciałem się zamknąć ale jestem w stanie wyłożyć około 350k jednakże wolałem to przeznaczyć jako rezerwę, mogę prosić o rady np, jakiej grubości ocieplenie zastosować na ściany, podłogę, dach, ściany podłogę garażu aby mieć dobry stosunek ceny do jakości?, taniej wyjdzie budować z silikatu czy z bk? nie mam na myśli tu ceny 1m2 cegły ale łącznie już z klejami, zaprawami itp... prawdą jest, że blacho dachówka podczas deszczu jest upierdliwie głośna?. ps. początkowo nie chce wykańczać poddasza w planach mamy z żoną zamiar mieszkać na parterze i powoli wykańczać poddasze tak aby było gotowe  dzieci się urodzą i będą mogły mieszkać w oddzielnym pokoju dopiero wówczas poddasze....czyli za jakieś 8 lat
> ogrzewanie tańsze podłogowe czy grzejniki?


Jak na starcie budowy masz w portfelu 300k wydaje się że możesz wszystko, jak budujesz w miarę szybko i tygodniowo zaczniesz wydawać 20-30 tyś to zmieniasz zdanie o swoich możliwościach. Nie mówie ze 300k to mało , ale nadchodzi taki moment że człowiek łapie się za portfel i zaczyna ciąć koszty a im dalej tym drożej. Początkowe etapy do dachu to są widoczne, dom rośnie w w oczach a kasa powoli ubywa potem kasa ucieka a już nie rośnie. 

Podział parter teraz poddasze kiedyś to najdziwniejszy twór jaki ludzie wybierają. Rozumiem że można mieszkać bez podjazdów i chodników, bez ogrodzenia, ale nie wyobrażam sobie budowy poddasza od stanu surowego mieszkając na dole. Transport materiałów przez zamieszkały parter, beton, tynki nawet g-k i ciągle spacery ekip. Chcesz robić kiedyś poddasza to trzeba wyprowadzić tam wodę, CO, kanalizę trzeba to zabezpieczyć przed mrozem, musisz zabezpieczyć parter "tymczasowo" przed zimnem tu nie wystarczy 5cm styro, potrzeba 20-25 jak po tym chodzić? Kupisz styro a co potem z nim zrobisz na dach potrzebna wełna, kupisz wełnę jeszcze trudniej chodzić po strychu. Jak załatać dziurę na schody żeby na zamieszkałym parterze nie wiało mrozem to są koszty dodatkowe które robiąc etapy muisz ponieść. Jak na etapy to bym poddasze zrobił do  stanu deweloperskiego czyli posadzki, tynki grzejniki i brak białego montażu. Tyle ze to kosztuje już teraz.

----------


## Bracianka

A ja twierdzę, że się da, ale z całą masą robocizny. Sama po podłodze mam prawie 160 metrów, a już mieszkam. Na dziś wydane 262 tysiące (bez działki, ale z papierami i przyłączami). Brakuje piekarnika i zabudowy słupka, barierek na balkonie i przy schodach, płytek na tarasie i obudowy słupów do balkonu. Kotłownia na razie bez płytek na ścianach. Umeblowany cały dół, brakuje karniszy, firan i lamp. Materiały stosunkowo dobre (przynajmniej w naszej ocenie, staraliśmy się raczej przygotowywać przed kupnem). Praktycznie całe wykończenie, oprócz mebli kuchennych to dzieło męża.

----------


## hesus

Cześć!

Wita was wieloletni czytelnik, który w końcu postanowił się zarejestrować i poprosić o ocenę sytuacji. Od wielu lat marzymy z żoną o własnym domku i wydaje nam się że dotarliśmy już do etapu, że należałoby te marzenia realizować. I tutaj do Was chciałbym się zwrócić o trzeźwą ocenę - czy porywać się na to, czy czy zostać przy mieszkaniu  :smile:  

Sprawa pierwsza - finanse. Udało nam się odłożyć na tyle gotówki, że wystarczy na zakup działki, jej uzbrojenie, utwardzenie dojazdówki, projekt domu i może jeszcze jakieś inne atrakcje  :smile:  Na budowę domu chcielibyśmy wziąć ok 300tys kredytu - zdolność jest wyższa, ale cel taki żeby tej kwoty nie przekraczać i skrócić okres kredytowania do akceptowalnego minimum. W tej kwocie chcielibyśmy zamknąć się ze stanem tzw deweloperskim. Na meble, lazienki, wykończenia itd. znajdą się inne środki.

Sprawa druga - działka - znaleźliśmy już taką w odpowiadającej nam lokalizacji - pow. lekko ponad 900m, prostokątna, wymiary 23x40-pare m, wjazd od strony pd-wsch. z naciskiem na wschodnią stronę  :smile:  Aktualnie jesteśmy na etapie weryfikacji i jak wszystko potoczy się pomyślnie, to bylibyśmy się w stanie na nią zdecydować. Tutaj jednak pytanie, bo ciągle słyszę, że ekspozycja jest ważna i nawet na takie rzeczy jak strona wjazdu należy zwracać uwagę, ale nikt nie jest mi w stanie powiedzieć która jest najlepsza i dlaczego (znaczy kazdy agent twierdzi ze na prezentowanej obecnie dzialce jest najlepsza).

Sprawa 3 - projekt domu - szukamy czegoś w okolicach 120m - z niewielkimi odchyłami, uznajmy 100-150 za akceptowalne przedziały, chociaż zapewne im większa powierzchnia tym wiekszy koszt. Preferujemy projekty parterowe i świetnie by było, gdyby posiadał on garaż dwustanowiskowy. Na chwilę obecną najbardziej przypadł nam do gustu ten projekt: http://z500.pl/projekt/633/Z289,part...ne-ogolne.html - z małymi modyfikacjami (zamiana miejsc kuchni z pom gospodarczym, zmniejszenie tego pomieszczenia i zapewnienie przejścia z garazu przez te pomieszczenie do sieni. Również ten wystający fragment z łazienką wygląda zbędnie i wolałbym zrównania ścian. Problem jednak stanowi MPZP - dachy muszą mieć 30-45 stopni, więc tu pytanie czy taka zmiana o kilka stopni znacząco wpływa na koszt dachu? Czy podniesienie o te 3 stopnie mocno podniesie wysokosc budynku? Jak ktoś ma jakieś ciekawe projekty, to będę oczywiście wdzięczny.

Budowalibyśmy na Śląsku - czyli kopalnie w okolicy i liczenie się ze szkodami górniczymi. To najprawdopodobniej wymagać będzie droższego i soldniej wykonanego funadmentu, a możliwe, że i płyty fundamentowej, tak?

Co do materiałów i technologii to jesteśmy laikami - wiadomo, że chcielibyśmy mieć dom jak najtańszy w użytkowaniu, ale jednocześnie ceniąc sobie wygodę, nie wyobrażam sobie ogrzewania ekogroszkami czy węglem. Czyli w grę pewnie wchodzi prąd lub gaz? Dostęp mamy do obu, w kuchni gazu używać nie planujemy, więc jak korzystniej wyjdzie ogrzewać prądem, to zawsze to 3k za przylacze w kieszeni  :smile:  Kolega co budował jakis czas temu mocno poleca cyt "silke 18cm + duzo stero i do tego obowiazkowo mechaniczna wentylacja z rekuperatorem". Przeglądając forum widzę, że to dość popularna kombinacja, ale wiadomo - to pewnie tylko klocuszki, a żeby to wszystko miało sens, musi być już na etapie projektu uwzględnione.

Co jeszcze - kominek - żona mówi że być musi  :smile:   robi klimat itd. Ja sobie ten dodatkowy koszt próbuje jakoś usprawiedliwić - gaz mogą zakręcić, prądu może braknąć - dobrze jednak mieć zapasowe źródło ogrzewania zimą. 

Na koniec dodam że budowlańcami nie jesteśmy - także większość prac budowlanych wykonywana byłaby najętymi ekipami. Przy instalacjach (hydraulika, elektryka) już się znajomi eksperci znajdą. 

Na razie to tyle - chyba i tak za dużo napisałem i dziękuję każdemu kto doczyta do końca  :smile:  Liczę na szczere rady, czy przy takich założeniach mamy szansę powodzenia, no i na dobre rady, kierunki w które powinniśmy celować itd. 

Pozdrawiam,
B.

----------


## krbaton

Witam, też budowę zaczynałem od czytania forum  :smile: 

Mieszkam już od 3 sezonów w swoim domu  :cool:  i mogę podzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami.

Ad 1. 
Jeśli na samą budowę to spoko, na nasz domek z działką, wykończeniem i  wyposażeniem ale bez ogrodzenia wyszło ok 500   :eek:  
Działka nieuzbrojona więc wszystkie przyłącz robione były przez nas łącznie z rozbudową sieci wodociągowej i elektrycznej  :cool: 
Dużo kupowałem przez neta i oczywiście negocjowałem ceny z dostawcami.

Ad 2.
Działka jest na styk bo dom, który wybraliście potrzebuje prawie 22 m szerokości.
Ekspozycja jest ważna bo zależy kiedy i jak długo słońce oświetla-ogrzewa dane pomieszczenia  :smile:  ( moim zdaniem najlepiej jeśli salon jest na południe a sypialnie na północy ) 
Ważne jest z jakiej drogi jest wjazd na działkę bo od tego zależy odległość ogrodzenia od drogi !! no i oczywiście czy droga jest odśnieżana w zimie bo potem to może być tak (http://www.eioba.pl/a/2xt4/zima-w-bieszczadach)  :big grin: 

Ad 3.
Projekt i zarazem dom mam bardzo podobny ( http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...26,lustro.html) oczywiście bez tych paskudnych kolumn przy wejściu  :wink: .

Teraz wybrałbym dom parterowy ale z dachem dwuspadowym !!

Koszt mojego dachu z więźbą, stropem ( bo mam drewniany ) dachówką, ociepleniem ( tylko strop ), obróbka kominów nad dach i innymi gadżetami to ok 80 tyś ( fakt może mam trochę przewymiarowane krokwie ale za to solidne drewna wyszło ok 27 m3 !! )

Teraz zrobiłbym na pewno płytę zamiast fundamentu bo łatwiej zaizolować ( brak mostków termicznych ) może drożej ale wydaje mi się że dużo lepiej.

Ściany mam  z porothermu 25 na zwykłej zaprawie + ocieplenie ( 15 cm szarego z frezem ), okna 3 szybowe oknoplus - Art THERMO - wpuszczone w ocieplenie 3 cm + taśmy, rekuperator no i oczywiście ogrzewanie podłogowe w cały domu !! 

U mnie ogrzewanie kominkiem z PW ( duży bufor ) + pompa ciepła do CWU i co ( ale tylko w lecie i okresie przejściowym ) + grzałka 6 kW.

Teraz kominka bym raczej nie zrobił a jeśli już to tylko taki do klimatu !! 

Na etapie projektowania to musisz wiedzieć co chcesz, czy chcesz ogrzewać i co  :cool:  bo na tym etapie można zdecydować czy masz komin ( kominy ) czy rezygnujesz z tego wydatku  a koszt 2 kominów systemowych z wentylacją i obróbką klinkierem  to ok 6000- 7000 tyś 

Też nie jestem budowlańce i większość prac wykonywały różne ekipy : 

1. wykonała od dziury w ziemi po dach + ocieplenie stropu i karton gipsy na suficie.
2. Elektryk
3. Hydraulicy - z nich to średnio jestem zadowolony ( drogo i bez polotu ) 
4. Montaż okien 
5. Tynki - teraz bym wybrał gipsowe 
6. Wylewki 
7. Flizowanie

czyli większość ekipy  :bash:  we własnym zakresie zrobiłem malowanie, panele, skręciłem meble i własnoręcznie zrobiłem taras drewniany.

Doczytałem do końca i nawet odpisałem, może się rady przydadzą  :cool: 

Pozdrawiam 
T.

----------


## Klimon

Oprócz prądu i gazu warto pomyśleć o pompę ciepła. Powietrzne zaczynają się od 20.000 z montażem. Zakładając z góry pompę ciepła nie trzeba budować komina i dużej kotłowni.

Co do ścian to przychylam się do rady kolegi: silka i dużo styropianu  (minimum 20), ale to tylko ściany. Do tego dach 40cm i podloga minimum 15. Ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu.

----------


## JarekMad

Jeśli chodzi o szkody górnicze to zacznij od planów zagospodarowania. Często tam są zaznaczone strefy oddziaływania kopalni. Możesz też porozmawiać z urzędem miasta / gminy. A tak generalnie to podstawą jest urząd górniczy.

----------


## anulalol2

witam, nie wiem gdzie zamiescic pytanie, jestem nowa takze zakladam nowy temat. 

interesuje mnie przebudowa stodoly (z piwnica uzytkowa tzn fundamenty wyremontowane zrobiony garaz i piwnica, reszta stodoly nie uzywana jak na zdjeciu widac cala drewniana). Czy da sie postawic w jej miejscu domek jednorodzinny burzac tylko część drewniana? problem polega glownie na tym ze nasz dom (pomaranczowy na zdjeciu )jest postawiony z jednej strony praktycznie w granicy z sasiadem, stodola 1,5 m od tej granicy. Czy w tym przypadku dostaniemy pozwolenie na budowe/ przebudowe/ rozbiorke? wiem ze teraz sa inne wymogi niz 40 lat temu gdy moi dziadkowie stawiali te budynki. moge wrzucic zdjecie w razie potrzeby. dziekuje

----------


## krbaton

> Oprócz prądu i gazu warto pomyśleć o pompę ciepła. Powietrzne zaczynają się od 20.000 z montażem. Zakładając z góry pompę ciepła nie trzeba budować komina i dużej kotłowni.
> 
> Co do ścian to przychylam się do rady kolegi: silka i dużo styropianu  (minimum 20), ale to tylko ściany. Do tego dach 40cm i podloga minimum 15. Ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu.


Pompa jak najbardziej nawet zamiast kominka koszt taki sam  :smile: 

To jest dom parterowy więc ociepla się strop nie dach a na podłogę to dałbym 20 cm no ale jeśli ma być płyta to jakby naturalne  :smile:

----------


## beton44

1. Jak już się zastanawiasz nad tym "czy wystarczy pieniędzy" - to projekt w kosmos - chodzi o ten skromny garażyk na 2 samochody 30 metrów kw.
2 Jak jest gaz - to nie ma co kombinować - grzać gazem.
3. Szkody górnicze -to zależy od kategorii szkód - w gminie wszystko wyjaśnią twój domek nie będzie pierwszy , projektant sobie poradzi z odpowiednim fundamentem, ogólnie będzie to polegało na nieżałowaniu stali i betonu :wink: , ściany muszą być z materiałów "mocnych" może być ta silka, kładzionych na normalną spoinę /gruba zaprawa/, strop najlepiej monolityczny...

Do Anului - wal do gminy, tam dostaniesz czy to warunki zabudowy czy plan zagospodarowania co na twojej działce /o ile w ogóle/ wolno postawić,
bo tu nikt przecie tego nie wie ?

----------


## turalyon

Dokładnie - jak chcesz sie zmieścic w 300 tys to dom 120metrów urzytkowej bez garazu. Z garażem nie ma szans. Poza tym na większosci działek projekt zagospodarownia zakłada powierzchnie biologiczną na poziomie70- 80%. Reszta zostaje na dom i utwardzony teren typy dojazd . Tak wiec 120metrowy z 30 metrowym garazem bedzie miał ciężko sie zmieścic na 9 arach

----------


## Wojtek_Wisznia Mała

Pod poniższym linkiem znajdziesz sporo ciekawych informacji o układzie pomieszczeń domu względem stron świata z naciskiem na wpływ na bilans energetyczny budynku.

http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/z...zne_81235.html

----------


## krbaton

> Na budowę domu chcielibyśmy wziąć ok 300tys kredytu - zdolność jest wyższa, ale cel taki żeby tej kwoty nie przekraczać i skrócić okres kredytowania do akceptowalnego minimum. W tej kwocie chcielibyśmy zamknąć się ze stanem tzw deweloperskim. Na meble, łazienki, wykończenia itd. znajdą się inne środki.


Co wy opowiadacie 300 tyś na tzw. stan deweloperski to spokojnie wystarczy !! tak wiem to bo ma właściwie taki sam metraż i to z garażem 35 m2 który jest wg mnie niezbędny i na gotowo z działką wyszło niecałe 500 tyś !!  :smile:

----------


## krbaton

> Jak jest gaz - to nie ma co kombinować - grzać gazem.


A dlaczego nie  jeśli można coś mieć za niższą abo taką samą cenę a potem płacić niższe rachunki ? :cool:

----------


## beton44

Co do przemyśleń na "potem" - to jesteś wróżbitą ?

----------


## krbaton

> Co do przemyśleń na "potem" - to jesteś wróżbitą ?


Ja  jestem tylko realistą ale widzę, że loby gazowe ma się dobrze.  Widać zresztą, że masz jeszcze inne fobie :tongue:

----------


## beton44

O... Mam fobie... O... Atak ad personam - nie stać cię na więcej ?

Oczywiście EOT, nie będę się poniżał polemizując z jakimś trolikiem

----------


## Bracianka

Ja, jak bym się miała drugi raz budować, to wybrałabym prąd do grzania. Aktualnie mam gaz, ale w przypadku prądu gaz można całkowicie olać i nawet nie robić przyłącza  :Smile:  Poza tym prąd jest aktualnie jedynym źródłem energii, które jesteśmy sobie w stanie sami produkować.

----------


## krbaton

ha jaka łaska na mnie spłynęła, zapewne masz wiele do powiedzenie w innych tematach

----------


## krbaton

> Ja, jak bym się miała drugi raz budować, to wybrałabym prąd do grzania. Aktualnie mam gaz, ale w przypadku prądu gaz można całkowicie olać i nawet nie robić przyłącza  Poza tym prąd jest aktualnie jedynym źródłem energii, które jesteśmy sobie w stanie sami produkować.


Gazu nie mam bo jak budowałem to jeszcze nie było możliwości przyłącz ale w planie była kotłownia z gazem ( ciekawe co mnie opętało )  :smile:  teraz grzeje kominkiem z PW + pompa ciepła i grzałka. i jest ok, chodź teraz zrezygnowałbym z kominka na rzecz większej pompy  :Cool:

----------


## hesus

Dzięki wszystkim za wypowiedzi.

Co do projektu - niestety przy zabudowie parterowej i podobnych powierzchniach ciężko o projekty z dachami dwuspadowymi, tym bardziej jeśli mamy takie a nie inne dozwolone kąty nachylenia - jak już się coś znajdzie to jamniko-stodoły. Różnica w kosztach takiego dachu będzie na tyle spora, że warto rozważać zmiany? Z garażu nie chciałbym rezygnować, będąc świadomym kosztów - to że nie muszę zimą skrobać auta jest warte każdej kasy, przyzwyczaiłem się i nie chcę tego zmieniać  :smile: 

Co do ogrzewania - olanie gazu i grzanie samym prądem wydaje mi się trochę skazywaniem się na jedno źródło - co będzie zimą, gdy drzewo zawali się na kable, poprzerywa i parę dni bez prądu zostaniemy? Brak alternatywy mnie trochę przeraża i stąd też ten kominek. O tych pompach zdecydowanie poczytam, bo przyznam koncept byl mi nieznany - to się jakoś szybko amortyzuje?

Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad samym gruntem - czy działki odrolnione (znaczy takie, które kilka-kilkanaście lat wstecz były polem uprawnym) należy jakoś szczególniej sprawdzać? W sensie odwiert jakiś wykonać, żeby sprawdzić czy pod spodem jakiejś kosztownej wtopy nie ma? ile taka usługa może kosztować?

----------


## jajmar

> Co do ogrzewania - olanie gazu i grzanie samym prądem wydaje mi się trochę skazywaniem się na jedno źródło - co będzie zimą, gdy drzewo zawali się na kable, poprzerywa i parę dni bez prądu zostaniemy? 
> 
> Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad samym gruntem - czy działki odrolnione (znaczy takie, które kilka-kilkanaście lat wstecz były polem uprawnym) należy jakoś szczególniej sprawdzać? W sensie odwiert jakiś wykonać, żeby sprawdzić czy pod spodem jakiejś kosztownej wtopy nie ma? ile taka usługa może kosztować?


Gaz bez prądu też nie ogrzeje. Pompy kotły sterowniki to wszysto wymaga prądu. Chyba że zrobisz grawitacyjne CO na grubych rurach i zamontujesz stary kocioł.

Grunt czy się nadaje powinno sie sprawdzać zawsze a jak nieznany teren to tym bardziej tzn ja bym przed zakupem wiercił. Ile to kosztuje od ~600-1000zł.

----------


## hesus

OK, będziemy szukać. Jakby ktoś miał namiar na sprawdzoną firmę, która świadczy takie usługi na Śląsku (Katowice-Mysłowice i okolice), to będę wdzięczny za wiadomość.

Jako alternatywę dla ogrzewania prądem/gazem widzieliśmy właśnie kominek. Kolega ma takie rozwiązanie - w niektóre dni ogrzewają dom kominkiem, w inne gazem - czy takie coś w ogóle ma sens? Podejrzewam, że lepiej skupić się na jednym i zrobić je porządnie,

Natomiast w kwestii samych szkód górniczych - kto powinien udzielić mi informacji nt. klasy szkód na danej działce - okręgowy urząd górniczy? urząd miasta? Czy może bezpośrednio do kopalni uderzać? Rozumiem, że w zależności od klasy, inne są wytyczne dot. zabezpieczania obiektu i tylko po ich spełnieniu kopalnia zwraca część kosztów?

----------


## krbaton

> Dzięki wszystkim za wypowiedzi.
> 
> Co do projektu - niestety przy zabudowie parterowej i podobnych powierzchniach ciężko o projekty z dachami dwuspadowymi, tym bardziej jeśli mamy takie a nie inne dozwolone kąty nachylenia - jak już się coś znajdzie to jamniko-stodoły. Różnica w kosztach takiego dachu będzie na tyle spora, że warto rozważać zmiany? Z garażu nie chciałbym rezygnować, będąc świadomym kosztów - to że nie muszę zimą skrobać auta jest warte każdej kasy, przyzwyczaiłem się i nie chcę tego zmieniać


Też wolę 4 spadowy, tak jak napisałem wcześniej dach nieocieplony ( tylko strop ) 310 m2 = ok 80 tyś  :cool:

----------


## krbaton

> Jako alternatywę dla ogrzewania prądem/gazem widzieliśmy właśnie kominek. Kolega ma takie rozwiązanie - w niektóre dni ogrzewają dom kominkiem, w inne gazem - czy takie coś w ogóle ma sens? Podejrzewam, że lepiej skupić się na jednym i zrobić je porządnie,



Nikt nie przyzna się że w kominku palił tylko przez pierwszy sezon bo tak fajowo iskry trzaskają  :wink:  a teraz jedzie cały czas na gazie/prądzie  bo nie trzeba walczyć z kominkiem  :tongue: 

Cena kominka + sterownik + podłączenie z dwoma pompami + zasilanie awaryjne + obudowa + bufor ( zbiornik kombinowany z dwiema wężownicami + poprawki = ok 20- 25 tyś :/ a i kominek też potrzebuje prądu  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

1. W kwestii ogrzewania napiszę co ja planuje:

Pompa ciepła powietrze woda (mam gaz przy działce, ale odliczając komin, przyłącze, podprowadzenie gazu do kotłowni i zakup pieca to wychodzi niewiele drożej). Ogrzewanie całości podłogówką w nocnej taryfie, akumulacja w płycie fundamentowej i murach.
Dodatkowo chcę wybudować komin, który w przyszłości posłuży do instalacji kominka z płaszczem wodnym jako awaryjnego źródła ogrzewania (gdy nie będzie prądu, czy przy wysokich mrozach, gdzie pompa ciepła sobie nie będzie dawać rady).
Zaletą takiego rozwiązania jest  to, że koszty pompy ciepła na etapie projektowania domu nie są dużo wyższe od kotłowni gazowej, natomiast prąd możemy sami produkować. Kto wie czy np. za 10 lat nie będzie dofinansowania 80% do paneli fotowoltaicznych? Po ich zamontowaniu mamy ciepłą wodę, ogrzewanie i prąd za darmo.
Także myślę, że budując teraz trzeba uwzględnić to, że tzw. instalacje darmowej energii będą coraz wydajniejsze w przyszłości i być może dotowane przez państwo.

2. Odnośnie parterówki z wielospadowym dachem o powierzchni całkowitej około 150m2 to pod względem ekonomicznym taniej wyjdzie dom z piętrem, najlepiej z 2-spadowym dachem. W internecie jest mnóstwo fajnych projektów i nie koniecznie muszą one wyglądać jak stodoła (ja sobie upatrzyłem ten: http://www.homekoncept.com.pl/compon...etail?Itemid=0 )
Mogę się mylić, ale sądzę, że dom z poddaszem jest łatwiejszy w ogrzaniu bo ciepło z parteru leci do góry i jest mniej rozłożysty.
Dodatkowym atutem domu z poddaszem jest mniejsza powierzchnia zabudowy, także po jego wybudowaniu zostaje więcej m2 działki (a ona też przecież kosztuje).

3. Najpierw zacznij od zakupu działki a potem szukaj projektu domu. Jak znajdziesz działkę to dobrze ją sprawdź bo może się w najbardziej pesymistycznym scenariuszu okazać, że w ogóle nie można się na niej wybudować bo np. pod metrem piachu znajduje się sam torf.

----------


## Klimon

Jeżeli firma dobrze dobierze powietrzną pompę ciepła to nie trzeba niczym dogrzewać w największe mrozy. Są to jakieś mity. Jeżeli Twój dom potrzebuje 9kW przy -20 to takie urządzenie musi być zamontowane. Obecnie jak Klient się nie zna to różne pseudo firmy potrafią wcisnąć 9kW ale przy +7, a przy -20 juz tylko 5kW. Wtedy są opinie że pompa nie grzeje jak jest zimno.

----------


## Frofo007

> Jeżeli firma dobrze dobierze powietrzną pompę ciepła to nie trzeba niczym dogrzewać w największe mrozy. Są to jakieś mity. Jeżeli Twój dom potrzebuje 9kW przy -20 to takie urządzenie musi być zamontowane. Obecnie jak Klient się nie zna to różne pseudo firmy potrafią wcisnąć 9kW ale przy +7, a przy -20 juz tylko 5kW. Wtedy są opinie że pompa nie grzeje jak jest zimno.


Tak, wiem, najpierw trzeba zrobić OZC a później dobrać PC. Jednak wraz ze spadkiem temperatury spada również COP i z tego względu najzimniejsze dni w roku można wykorzystać jako pretekst do rozpalenia kominka  :wink:

----------


## hesus

> 1. W kwestii ogrzewania napiszę co ja planuje:
> 2. Odnośnie parterówki z wielospadowym dachem o powierzchni całkowitej około 150m2 to pod względem ekonomicznym taniej wyjdzie dom z piętrem, najlepiej z 2-spadowym dachem. W internecie jest mnóstwo fajnych projektów i nie koniecznie muszą one wyglądać jak stodoła (ja sobie upatrzyłem ten: http://www.homekoncept.com.pl/compon...etail?Itemid=0 )
> Mogę się mylić, ale sądzę, że dom z poddaszem jest łatwiejszy w ogrzaniu bo ciepło z parteru leci do góry i jest mniej rozłożysty.
> Dodatkowym atutem domu z poddaszem jest mniejsza powierzchnia zabudowy, także po jego wybudowaniu zostaje więcej m2 działki (a ona też przecież kosztuje).


Ogólnie masz rację, a mi osobiście takie domki z poddaszem użytkowym i 2spadowymi dachami podobają się nawet bardziej. Jednak są 2 kwestie które mnie od 2poziomowej zabudowy odpychają:
1) skosy na tych poddaszach
2) schody - raz że dzieci, dwa, że na starość po schodach to mi sie też nei bedzie chciało 





> Też wolę 4 spadowy, tak jak napisałem wcześniej dach nieocieplony ( tylko strop ) 310 m2 = ok 80 tyś


no ale tutaj duza powierzchnia dachu jest wynikiem zabudowy parterowej. fakt, przy typowo dwuspadowej konstrukcji na pewno coś by się urwało z tej powierzchni, ale i tak bylaby ona spora  :smile:

----------


## krbaton

Dach 2 spadowy to ok połowy  :smile:  czyli ok 150-160 m2

----------


## krbaton

> 1. W kwestii ogrzewania napiszę co ja planuje:
> 
> Pompa ciepła powietrze woda (mam gaz przy działce, ale odliczając komin, przyłącze, podprowadzenie gazu do kotłowni i zakup pieca to wychodzi niewiele drożej). Ogrzewanie całości podłogówką w nocnej taryfie, akumulacja w płycie fundamentowej i murach.
> Dodatkowo chcę wybudować komin, który w przyszłości posłuży do instalacji kominka z płaszczem wodnym jako awaryjnego źródła ogrzewania (gdy nie będzie prądu, czy przy wysokich mrozach, gdzie pompa ciepła sobie nie będzie dawać rady)..


Przydalby się akumulator ciepła bo nie da rady grzać całą noc bo będzie gorąco  :wink:  
Ją bym pomyślał o tanim buforze ok 400-500 l  :smile: 
Gdy nie na prądu a kominek z płaszczem działa to jest spory problem !! UPS uciąga ok 5-6 h oczywiście zależy od jego wielkości.
Czyli kominek z PW = prąd  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

> Ogólnie masz rację, a mi osobiście takie domki z poddaszem użytkowym i 2spadowymi dachami podobają się nawet bardziej. Jednak są 2 kwestie które mnie od 2poziomowej zabudowy odpychają:
> 1) skosy na tych poddaszach
> 2) schody - raz że dzieci, dwa, że na starość po schodach to mi sie też nei bedzie chciało


Ad .1 100% racji, ale jak to w życiu bywa coś za coś :/
Ad. 2 Jeśli chodzi o wygodę to na pewno schody nie są dobrym pomysłem, ale ja jestem optymistą i doszukuje się też plusów - poddasze daje podział na część dzienną i sypialną no i fajne widoki z okien. Do tego na starość takie schody będą dla nas pewną formą aktywności fizycznej hehe  :wink:

----------


## Frofo007

> Przydalby się akumulator ciepła bo nie da rady grzać całą noc bo będzie gorąco  
> Ją bym pomyślał o tanim buforze ok 400-500 l 
> Gdy nie na prądu a kominek z płaszczem działa to jest spory problem !! UPS uciąga ok 5-6 h oczywiście zależy od jego wielkości.
> Czyli kominek z PW = prąd


Tak jak pisałem u mnie będzie akumulacja w płycie fundamentowej i murach. Są osoby, które akumulują tylko w murach i są zadowolone. Bufor 500l to zbędny wydatek.
Natomiast co do kominka z PW i jego awaryjnego zasilania to tak jak piszesz jest UPS, można sobie też do tego celu przeznaczyć jakiś akumulator czy też agregat prądotwórczy, także akurat z tym chyba nie będzie problemu.
Ja i tak na przyszłość mam w planach panele fotowoltaiczne.

----------


## krbaton

> Tak jak pisałem u mnie będzie akumulacja w płycie fundamentowej i murach. Są osoby, które akumulują tylko w murach i są zadowolone. Bufor 500l to zbędny wydatek.
> Natomiast co do kominka z PW i jego awaryjnego zasilania to tak jak piszesz jest UPS, można sobie też do tego celu przeznaczyć jakiś akumulator czy też agregat prądotwórczy, także akurat z tym chyba nie będzie problemu.
> Ja i tak na przyszłość mam w planach panele fotowoltaiczne.


To będziesz mieć ogrzewanie podłogowe czy ogrzewaną płytę ? Ciężko będzie utrzymać mniej więcej stalą temperaturę  bo przez dzień II taryfa jest tylko przez 2 godziny i raczej nie zdąży podgrzać calego układu  :sad: 

Ups jest tylko awaryjnie a agregat to i tak wydatek ok 2000 tyś i to jest zbędny wydatek bo stoi nieuzywany.
Co zrobisz z prądem z paneli bo pompy to raczej nie uciagną ? 


Też czekam na panele fotowoltaniczne - ma być dofinansowanie z gminy i EU  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Klimon

> To będziesz mieć ogrzewanie podłogowe czy ogrzewaną płytę ? Ciężko będzie utrzymać mniej więcej stalą temperaturę  bo przez dzień II taryfa jest tylko przez 2 godziny i raczej nie zdąży podgrzać calego układu 
> 
> Ups jest tylko awaryjnie a agregat to i tak wydatek ok 2000 tyś i to jest zbędny wydatek bo stoi nieuzywany.
> Co zrobisz z prądem z paneli bo pompy to raczej nie uciagną ? 
> 
> 
> Też czekam na panele fotowoltaniczne - ma być dofinansowanie z gminy i EU


Nagrzeje w nocy i cały dzień posadzka będzie komfortowo oddawał ciepło. Wystarczy wyczuć i wyregulować.  Nie ma lepszego i tańszego rozwiązania.  Bufory to jakieś nieporozumienie ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione.

----------


## Malina_B

Ja również jestem na forum zaledwie z planami budowy domu i nic właściwie o tym biznesie nie wiem. Dobry wątek dla początkujących - wiele się można dowiedzieć.

----------


## hesus

> Dach 2 spadowy to ok połowy  czyli ok 150-160 m2


Nie no, tyle to mi wychodzi pow. Zabudowy  :smile:  dachu w takiej parterowce ponizej 200m jeszcze nie widzialem.

----------


## krbaton

> Nie no, tyle to mi wychodzi pow. Zabudowy  dachu w takiej parterowce ponizej 200m jeszcze nie widzialem.


Tzn w jakiej ? dach czterospadowy jaki mam wraz z garażem to 310 m2 natomiast w projektach z dachem dwuspadowym jego powierzchnia to tak jak napisałem 150-160 m2  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Zaiste ciekawa matematyka.... Możesz podać linka do tego projektu ?

----------


## krbaton

> Nagrzeje w nocy i cały dzień posadzka będzie komfortowo oddawał ciepło. Wystarczy wyczuć i wyregulować.  Nie ma lepszego i tańszego rozwiązania.  Bufory to jakieś nieporozumienie ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione.


Rozumiem, że chcesz reklamować swoje rozwiązania  ale nie opowiadaj bzdur !! mam ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu ( wyczute i wyregulowane jak to nazwałeś ) i nie ma możliwości nagrzać 5-6 cm betonu w nocy do takiej temperatury żeby oddawał przez cały dzień no chyba że ktoś lubi w nocy mieć +25-26 st a w dzień + 20 ( uprzedzając insynuacje  dom mam dobrze ocieplony wraz z rekuperatorem i gwc )

----------


## krbaton

> Zaiste ciekawa matematyka.... Możesz podać linka do tego projektu ?


Tak masz rację bliżej im do 200 m 2 ale to i tak mniej niż przy 4 spadowym  :smile:

----------


## kapa69

Dzień dobry wszystkim, mam na imię Adrian i zamierzam rozpocząć budowę domu w przyszłym roku.
Poszukiwania projektu zakończyłem z dwoma projektami w ręku:
1. Projekt, który stawiam na pierwszym miejscu, gdyż jest najbliżej ideału. 
http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/laura/ 
Brama garażowa poszerzona do dwóch aut, kotłownia wywalona kosztem pokoju powyżej.

2. http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/eryk
Tutaj druga - być może tańsza opcja + dodatkowo dobudowany garaż dwustanowiskowy z przodu wychodzący całkowicie z bryły budynku, też płaski stropodach jak w Laurze. 

I teraz pytanie. Dam radę pod klucz z 300 tysiącami ?  Metoda gospodarcza polegająca na osobistym zarządzaniu, zaopatrzeniu i angażu poszczególnych ekip na poszczególnych etapach do stanu deweloperskiego. Od stanu deweloperskiego wykończenie pod klucz "tymi ręcami"  :wink:  Wykończenie pod klucz rozumiem bez mebli, wyposażenia i bez sprzętu i mebli w kuchni. ale z podłogami, zabudową gk łazienkami na gotowo, pomalowane na gotowo. 
Działka już jest, media w granicy. 
Przewiduję ogrzewanie na ekogroszek i przydomowa oczyszczalnia, gdyż nie ma kanalizacji. 
Rezygnacja z kominka i co za tym idzie jednego z kominów - w obu przypadkach.
z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi - im bardziej rzeczowe, tym cenniejsze
pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## krbaton

> Dzień dobry wszystkim, mam na imię Adrian i zamierzam rozpocząć budowę domu w przyszłym roku.
> Poszukiwania projektu zakończyłem z dwoma projektami w ręku:
> 1. Projekt, który stawiam na pierwszym miejscu, gdyż jest najbliżej ideału. 
> http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/laura/ 
> Brama garażowa poszerzona do dwóch aut, kotłownia wywalona kosztem pokoju powyżej.
> 
> 2. http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/eryk
> Tutaj druga - być może tańsza opcja + dodatkowo dobudowany garaż dwustanowiskowy z przodu wychodzący całkowicie z bryły budynku, też płaski stropodach jak w Laurze. 
> 
> ...


Ad 1.   

Fajny mały i prosty do postawienia, jakie masz wymiary garażu  czy na pewno zmieszczą się  auta ( niektórzy twierdzą, że garaż jest zbędny )
Nie ma okapu ale wygląda nowocześnie  :smile:  
Czyli dwie sypialnie ?
Okno w łazience wychodzi na taras - jak dla mnie to średnio.

Ad2.

Jaszcze mniejszy czy tańszy ? pewnie trochę co do garażu wystawionego obok  to się nie wypowiem bo mam w bryle domu.

Ogrzewanie na ekogroszek czy takie tanie - na pewno na takie bym się nie zdecydował.

Oczyszczalnia jest super 100 zł rocznie za eksploatację.

Cena zależy od materiałów jakich użyjesz, spokojnie można się targować w składach budowlanych ( jak budowałem to najbliższy skład nie chciał zejść z ceny phorotermu oto przyjechał z innego 35 km dalej za niższą cenę i to z transportem  :smile:  ) projekty idealne pod płytę + dobre ocieplenie + dobre okna i naprawdę zapłacisz za ogrzewanie niewiele  :smile:  a jak jeszcze ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe to prawie ideał  :smile: 
http://www.dobredomy.pl/kalkulator/laura/

----------


## kapa69

Tak, mysle ze dwie (duze) sypialnie wystarczą. Co do garażu może być odrobine za wąsko, ale w razie konieczności poszerzę. 
Jak myślisz 300k starczy?  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

Licz 2000-2500zł za m2 powierzchni po podłodze za stan deweloperski. Wykończeniówka od 500zł za m2.

Co do systemu ogrzewania to żaden piec, niewiele drożej wyjdzie pompa ciepła powietrze woda a nie musisz być palaczem w domu.

----------


## kapa69

"Po podłodze" to znaczy powierzchnia netto ? użytkowa plus garaż ?

p.s. 500 trzeba liczyc za wykończeniówkę bez robocizny ?

----------


## Frofo007

Po podłodze w sensie garaż, kotłownia, pomieszczeni gosp itp.
500zł z robocizną, bez mniej. Oczywiście wszystko zależy od standardu jaki chcesz mieć. Te 500zł to już z kuchnią, łazienkami itp na gotowo.

----------


## fotohobby

> Dzień dobry wszystkim, mam na imię Adrian i zamierzam rozpocząć budowę domu w przyszłym roku.
> Poszukiwania projektu zakończyłem z dwoma projektami w ręku:
> 1. Projekt, który stawiam na pierwszym miejscu, gdyż jest najbliżej ideału. 
> http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/laura/ 
> Brama garażowa poszerzona do dwóch aut, kotłownia wywalona kosztem pokoju powyżej.
> 
> 2. http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/eryk
> Tutaj druga - być może tańsza opcja + dodatkowo dobudowany garaż dwustanowiskowy z przodu wychodzący całkowicie z bryły budynku, też płaski stropodach jak w Laurze. 
> 
> ...



Ja postawiłem dom wzorowany na trochę powiększonym Eryku. O zmianach, jakie przeprowadziłem możesz przeczytać na pierwszych dwóch stronach mojego dziennika budowy. Mnie do szczęścia  brakuje jeszcze tynku silikonowego i kostki na podjeździe dla samochodów, bota  przed domem juz jest. Wydałem jakieś 310 tyś, ale można było taniej, jakby było trzeba.

EDIT: i nawet nie myśl o ekogroszku w takim domku....

----------


## ZbyszekT

500 PLN/m2 na wykończenie to jest poziom "Castorama-promocja". Za 5, 10 lat do wymiany. Wiem, bo teraz tak mam w mieszkaniu.  ::-(:

----------


## fotohobby

Prawda, prawda...

----------


## kapa69

OK, ja pytam o deweloperski stan gospodarczo z ekipami + wykonczeniówka własnymi rękami wszystko praktycznie. czyli mogę liczyć ok 2200 za metr developerskiego , plus 250 zl wykonczenie ? tak realnie ? w sumie projekty te sa dosyc proste, dachy prosciutkie. 
 :wink:

----------


## grend

Zorientuj się ile kosztuje metr kwadratowy mieszkania w stanie deweloperskim w małych miastach i porównaj sobie do słynnych 2500 - 3000. Jak ktoś się stara tyle wydac to nikt nikomu nie zabroni ale jak komuś zależy na funduszach to może zrobić to o wiele taniej

----------


## fotohobby

Co to jest 250 wykończenie ?
Może salonu, albo przedpokoju...

EDIT: u mnie w mieście średniej wielkości ceny u deweloperów od 3500zł/m2.

----------


## grend

> Co to jest 250 wykończenie ?
> Może salonu, albo przedpokoju...
> 
> EDIT: u mnie w mieście średniej wielkości ceny u deweloperów od 3500zł/m2.


Wśród krezusów górniczych, rzeczywiście to jest miarodajne porównanie . Barczewo 2100pln m2 - Warmińsko-Mazurskie. Oczywiście można tworzyć teorie ze materiał tam jest 2x tańszy a robocizna 4razy

----------


## grend

Kapa 69 - forum muratora nie jest miarodajnym odzwierciedleniem realnych cen budowy. Tutaj każdy kupuje wszystko co jest najdroższe tzw renomowanych firm cokolwiek to znaczy (czyt zagranicznych z dobrym marketingiem). Nikt który buduje z produktów polskich śmiesznie nazwanych na forum no name nie ma tutaj racji bytu i się zazwyczaj tutaj nie udziela...

----------


## fotohobby

> Kapa 69 - forum muratora nie jest miarodajnym odzwierciedleniem realnych cen budowy. Tutaj każdy kupuje wszystko co jest najdroższe tzw renomowanych firm cokolwiek to znaczy (czyt zagranicznych z dobrym marketingiem). Nikt który buduje z produktów polskich śmiesznie nazwanych na forum no name nie ma tutaj racji bytu i się zazwyczaj tutaj nie udziela...


Bzdury piszesz. Wielu ludzi buduje tu z tańszych materiałów, czy korzystając z tańszych rozwiązań, wystarczy Dzienniki Budowy przeczytać.
Ja tez kupiłem kocioł najtańszy z kondensacyjnych.

Z drugiej strony, mieszkałem kilka lat  w domu budowanym mocno budżetowo - i po 4 latach od budowy zaczęły wychodzić pierwszy problemy - z płytkami, sypiącym sie tynkiem, pękającymi k-g, czy nieszczelnymi oknami, nawet armatura łazienkową.
W piwnicy, gdzie leżały pozostałości po klejach, zaprawach, farbach widziałem tylko marki "marketowe", lub kompletnie mi nieznane..

----------


## kapa69

> Ja postawiłem dom wzorowany na trochę powiększonym Eryku. O zmianach, jakie przeprowadziłem możesz przeczytać na pierwszych dwóch stronach mojego dziennika budowy. Mnie do szczęścia  brakuje jeszcze tynku silikonowego i kostki na podjeździe dla samochodów, bota  przed domem juz jest. Wydałem jakieś 310 tyś, ale można było taniej, jakby było trzeba.
> 
> EDIT: i nawet nie myśl o ekogroszku w takim domku....


Co masz na myśli ? Myślałem, że ekogroszek to jedno z najtańszych rozwiąń

fotohobby: pytam bez kosztów robocizny i uśredniona cena, którą mniej więcej mogę przyjąć, wiadomo, że metr łazienki nie kosztuje tyle co metr przedpokoju  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

Tańszych ? Musisz postawić i obrobić komin - to juz dwa tysiące, , kupić kocioł z podajnikiem i sterownikiem (za jakieś 6tysiecy, a i tak bedzie 3x za mocny) i wygospodarować  4-5 m2 na kocioł i opał (czyli tracisz powierzchnie o wartości 6-8tyś zł).

Spójrz sobie na projekt domu Eryk i pomysł, gdzie mógłbyś postawić kocioł ma paliwo stałe. Sprawdź wymiary tych kotłów, o ile muszą być odsunięte od ściany, aby zapewnić obsługę. 
To w moim projekcie, gdzie pomieszczenie gospodarcze (czyli ewentualna kotłownia) jest większe i bardziej ustawie żal byłoby mi poświęcać tyle miejsca na tak brudne ogrzewanie. 

Gazu nie masz ?
Gdybym ja nie miał grzałbym grzałką 9kW w buforze 1000l, a jeszcze litej powietrzną pompą ciepła, taka, jak ta :
http://www.jula.pl/catalog/artykuly-...e-woda-416107/

Niestety, kiedy projektowałem dom i jego rozwiązania tych pomp jeszcze nie było, albo były kompletnie nieznane.

----------


## Bracianka

No i się zaczyna  :wink:  Nie wiem, czy wykończenie mojego salonu było budżetowe... Meble raczej nie, panele średnio, narożnik przyznam, wzięliśmy najtańszy od razu z zaznaczeniem, że pewnie później trzeba będzie wymienić. Kwestia tego, ile to później potrwa. Wyszło około 8500zł, bez firan, zasłon i lamp. Na razie jest surowo, resztę dokupujemy systematycznie.

----------


## Frofo007

Ja planuje zrobić dobre fundamenty, dach, ściany, ocieplenie itp a na maksa przyoszczędzić z wykończeniówką.
Będzie do wymiany za 10 lat? No i bardzo dobrze bo za 10 lat będą inne trendy w wystroju wnętrz, także jakoś mnie to nie przeraża.

Odnośnie ogrzewania domu to również jestem za pompą ciepła powietrze woda a mam gaz przy działce.

Pompa ciepła - 20 tyś

Piec kondensacyjny - 4 tyś, przyłącze gazu - 3tyś, podłączenie gazu do budynku 3tyś, komin 3 tyś.

Także różnica wychodzi 7tyś - tyle dopłacę do pompy ciepła, ale prąd zawsze będę mógł sam sobie wyprodukować a gazu już nie. Odchodzi też ryzyko wybuchu. Prawdopobonie będą niższe rachunki.

----------


## kasiamirek

Witam,

Dodam coś od siebie,  ja również jak większość tutaj osób wypowiadających się zamierzam ten o to projekcik wykończyć do stanu zamieszkania w 300 tyś. Dodam, że działki w to nie wliczam oraz robót związanych z przygotowaniem gruntu do budowy. (Wycinka drzew  - 30 świerków 17 owocowych, karczowanie korzeni koparką, zasypanie niedoszłego oczka pospółka.) 

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...t,2179,0,0.htm

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Witam,

a Mnie interesuje budowa takiego domu (tylko mniejszgo tak o 10%, ok. 140m2 użytkowej)

http://z500.pl/projekt/263/Zx29,wspo...ne-ogolne.html

Czy naprawdę koszt wychodzi dużo większy niż parterowy (za m2) czy domu z poddaszem?. Powierzchnia zabudowy jest dużo mniejsza (będzie około 115 m), powierzchnia dachu tez jest sporo mniejsza (będzie około 140 m). Wiem, ze trzeba wybudować pełne piętro, ale to akurat najmniejszy koszt.

----------


## Frofo007

> Witam,
> 
> a Mnie interesuje budowa takiego domu (tylko mniejszgo tak o 10%, ok. 140m2 użytkowej)
> 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/263/Zx29,wspo...ne-ogolne.html
> 
> Czy naprawdę koszt wychodzi dużo większy niż parterowy (za m2) czy domu z poddaszem?. Powierzchnia zabudowy jest dużo mniejsza (będzie około 115 m), powierzchnia dachu tez jest sporo mniejsza (będzie około 140 m). Wiem, ze trzeba wybudować pełne piętro, ale to akurat najmniejszy koszt.


Zobacz sobie projekt Tytan, pracownia mgprojekt - jest podobny, ale mniejszy i kosztorys na stronie teoretycznie pozwala się zmieścić w 330tyś.

----------


## jajmar

> . Wiem, ze trzeba wybudować pełne piętro, ale to akurat najmniejszy koszt.


Jak piętro to najmniejszy koszt, możesz to jaśniej napisać?

Strop to 150-200 zł/m2 ( konstrukcja)+ schody z 10-15 tyś +tracisz parę m2 na schody, wyższe kominy, szersze ławy to wszystko są koszta piętra.

----------


## Bracianka

To nie tylko pustaki i zaprawa? :ohmy:  :wink:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> Jak piętro to najmniejszy koszt, możesz to jaśniej napisać?
> 
> Strop to 150-200 zł/m2 ( konstrukcja)+ schody z 10-15 tyś +tracisz parę m2 na schody, wyższe kominy, szersze ławy to wszystko są koszta piętra.


Zgoda, ale w domu z użytkowym poddaszem też trzeba zrobić strop + schody. 
W domu z poddaszem dochodzą jeszcze okna dachowe i powierzchnia dachu jest większa.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> Zobacz sobie projekt Tytan, pracownia mgprojekt - jest podobny, ale mniejszy i kosztorys na stronie teoretycznie pozwala się zmieścić w 330tyś.


Chciałem budować TYTANa, nawet oglądałem na żywo ale do działki nie pasuje...

----------


## krbaton

> Witam,
> 
> Dodam coś od siebie,  ja również jak większość tutaj osób wypowiadających się zamierzam ten o to projekcik wykończyć do stanu zamieszkania w 300 tyś. Dodam, że działki w to nie wliczam oraz robót związanych z przygotowaniem gruntu do budowy. (Wycinka drzew  - 30 świerków 17 owocowych, karczowanie korzeni koparką, zasypanie niedoszłego oczka pospółka.) 
> 
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...t,2179,0,0.htm


Mam prawie taki sam tylko z podwójnym garażem  :smile:  martwi mnie w opisie tego projektu, że nie ma stropu :/ "
(bez stropu) sufit podwieszany (2x płyta g-k) + folia paroizolacyjna + wełna mineralna 25 cm "

Zależy co rozumiesz przez " do stanu zamieszkania "

----------


## kasiamirek

> Mam prawie taki sam tylko z podwójnym garażem  martwi mnie w opisie tego projektu, że nie ma stropu :/ "
> (bez stropu) sufit podwieszany (2x płyta g-k) + folia paroizolacyjna + wełna mineralna 25 cm "
> 
> Zależy co rozumiesz przez " do stanu zamieszkania "


Ja zmieniłem strop z drewnianego na  terive. 
Do stanu zamieszkania, czyli głownie do wykonczenia salonu, kuchni lazienki. 

Sypialnie i pokoje przeniose z mojego terazniejszego zmieszkania - są roczne wiec nie warto ich teraz wymieniać.   Jak Twoj projekt sie zwie?

----------


## grend

> Jak piętro to najmniejszy koszt, możesz to jaśniej napisać?
> 
> Strop to 150-200 zł/m2 ( konstrukcja)+ schody z 10-15 tyś +tracisz parę m2 na schody, wyższe kominy, szersze ławy to wszystko są koszta piętra.


Jajmar nie pisz kolejny raz tych bzdur bo już się czytac nie chce - dom z poddaszem nigdy nie będzie droższy od parterowki może być w podobnej cenie - ale to zależy od wielu czynników gdzie droższe rozwiązania stosuje się w domu z poddaszem

----------


## grend

> Bzdury piszesz. Wielu ludzi buduje tu z tańszych materiałów, czy korzystając z tańszych rozwiązań, wystarczy Dzienniki Budowy przeczytać.
> Ja tez kupiłem kocioł najtańszy z kondensacyjnych.
> 
> Z drugiej strony, mieszkałem kilka lat  w domu budowanym mocno budżetowo - i po 4 latach od budowy zaczęły wychodzić pierwszy problemy - z płytkami, sypiącym sie tynkiem, pękającymi k-g, czy nieszczelnymi oknami, nawet armatura łazienkową.
> W piwnicy, gdzie leżały pozostałości po klejach, zaprawach, farbach widziałem tylko marki "marketowe", lub kompletnie mi nieznane..


i każdy za stan DEVELOPERSKI płaci 2500 za metr ???

----------


## fotohobby

A ja napisałem, ze każdy ?

----------


## grend

> A ja napisałem, ze każdy ?


to zaproponuj inną cyfre

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli już, to liczbę, a właściwie cenę, nie cyfrę, a po drugie nie wiem w jakim celu miałbym coś "proponować" ?

----------


## krbaton

> Ja zmieniłem strop z drewnianego na  terive. 
> Do stanu zamieszkania, czyli głownie do wykonczenia salonu, kuchni lazienki. 
> 
> Sypialnie i pokoje przeniose z mojego terazniejszego zmieszkania - są roczne wiec nie warto ich teraz wymieniać.   Jak Twoj projekt sie zwie?


http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...26,lustro.html
Trochę większy ale to przez garaż  :smile: 
Mój na gotowo do zamieszkania właściwie wszystko nowe ( bo całe moje poprzednie mieszkanie zmieściło się w sypialni  :wink:  ) łącznie z agd, 2x tv wyszedł ok 400 ( nie mam tylko ogrodzenia ) proste wykończenia we własnym zakresie ( malowanie, panele, składanie mebli ) pozostałe rzemieślnicy ( nie mylić z fachowcami ).
Na przemyślanych decyzjach można spokojnie zaoszczędzić nawet ok 30 tyś  ( teraz już to wiem ) jak to się mówi mądry polak po szkodzie  :smile:

----------


## kapa69

> Mam prawie taki sam tylko z podwójnym garażem  martwi mnie w opisie tego projektu, że nie ma stropu :/ "
> (bez stropu) sufit podwieszany (2x płyta g-k) + folia paroizolacyjna + wełna mineralna 25 cm "
> 
> Zależy co rozumiesz przez " do stanu zamieszkania "


A co jest złego w takim rozwiązaniu ? Ja wręcz planuję zrezygnować ze stropu monolitycznego i tradycyjnej więźby na poczet wiązarów prefabrykowanych, gdzie dolny pas kratownicy stanowi strop. Jest to przecież tańsze rozwiązanie, chyba, że jestem w błędzie to sprostujcie mnie proszę  :smile:

----------


## wally666

Fajna ta Montana jednac slabo wyglada jej "energooszczednosc". 

A propos ceny za metr i ceny za cala budowe to niestety na forum widac ogromne zroznicowane i zupelnie inne zrozumienie tematu. Jedni pisza o faktycznym stanie surowym zamknietym, developerskim a inni ze razem z pozwoleniami, z doprowadzeniem mediow, dzialkami, ogrodzeniem, itd.

Czy osoby majace na swojej dzialce domy ktore kosztowaly ok 300kPLN moga wypowiedziec sie tutaj z nieco jasniejsza definicja co wchodzi w sklad tej kwoty?
np.
jaka bryla (parter czy pietro), jaka powierzchnia (metry uzytkowe/metry zabudowy), jaki fundament (plyta czy tradycyjny), jaki dach (stropodach/dwuspad/wielospad + czym pokryte), forma wkladu wlasnego i standard wykonczenia, cos jeszcze? Nie doliczajcie kosztu dociagniecia mediow, dzialek, kostki, ogrodzenia itd.

----------


## wally666

Dodam tylko, ze moim marzeniem byloby postawienie domu ok 130-140m2 powierzchni uzytkowej, parterowki bez uzytkowego poddasza, bez garazu (z mozliwoscia doklejenia do domu 2 stanowiskowego przyszlosci), z prostym dwuspadowum dachem gdzie znajdzie sie miejsce na szpargaly (wiazary z przestrzenia pelnej wysokosci po srodku), z zadaszonym tarasem poza bryla domu zeby nie tracic powierzchni, z 3 sypialniami, bez kominow ani kominka, z ogrzewaniem poglogowym np. na prad, z pomieszczeniem na rowery/kosiarke/spizarnie, z miejscem na pralnie, mala lazienka w strefie dziennej i duza w strefie nocnej, z wyraznym rozgraniczeniem stref w domu, z oknami maksymalnie uproszczonymi (pakiety i proste drzwi balkonowe), ze skutecznym systemem wentylacji (klimatyzjacje moge przeniesc z obecnego mieszkania - mam 3 splity). Jezeli taki dom mozna zbudowac za ok 250tys jedynie ekipami i sa sam dom (fundamenty, sciany, okna, wiazary, pokrycie dachu, wszelkie instalacje w tym wentylacja, bufory ciepla czy tam zbiorniki na CWU, tynki wewnetrzne i zewnetrzne, ocieplenie scian i stropu) to nawet bym sie skusil. 

Pozostaje nam 50tys na podlogi, kuchnie (meble i sprzety) + lazienki (kafelki + wanny/kabiny i inne sprzety), kafelkowanie i wyposazenie pomieszczen gospodarczych, oswietlenie i kontakty. Mebli i wyposazenia pokoi nie licze bo mozna kupic tapczan za 700pln albo wyro za 10tys.

Czy powyzsza kalkujacja ma sens? Wiem ze do zrobienia pozostanie ogrodzenie, brama/furtka, jakies domofony, miejsce na kosz, kostka, ogrod, wiata itd. ale nie jest to niezbedne do zycia przez pierwszy rok.

----------


## krbaton

> A co jest złego w takim rozwiązaniu ? Ja wręcz planuję zrezygnować ze stropu monolitycznego i tradycyjnej więźby na poczet wiązarów prefabrykowanych, gdzie dolny pas kratownicy stanowi strop. Jest to przecież tańsze rozwiązanie, chyba, że jestem w błędzie to sprostujcie mnie proszę


Nic złego nie widzę w takim rozwiazaniu, ale mam strop drewniany i tzw strych -można gdzieś gromadzić różne rzeczy  :wink:  
Czy tańsze twoje rozwiązania to nie wiem ale dachówka trochę waży i przez to krokwie  i te wszystkie inne rzeczy nawet mam  trochę na wyrost  :smile:

----------


## krbaton

> Fajna ta Montana jednac slabo wyglada jej "energooszczednosc"


Domy parterowe z dachem czterospadowym tak mają  :smile:  
Dlatego zastosowałem dobre ocieplenie + okna 3 szybowe + ręku z gwc rurowym + podlogówka w całości i jest naprawdę nieźle   :smile: 

Całkowity koszt budowy z działką ( 9a = 80 tyś ) rozbudową sieci wodociągowej ( zlozyliśmy się w 6 działek i na koniec gmina zwróciła nam prawie całą kwotę) i przylączem wody, prądu ( k....a czekalismy 2 lata ) pracami ziemnymi ( Koparka parę razy + 4auta ziemi - taniej ) kamieniem dookoła domu, tarasem drewnianym, gwc rurowym 30 m  ( tymi ręcami robione ), dachówką ceramiczna, kominkiem z pw, dwoma kominami, buforem kombinowanym, pompą ciepła do cwu i  całym wykończeniem wewnątrz łącznie z wyposażeniem = 485 tyś  ( więcej nie miałem bo to niestety kredyt na 100 lat  :wink:  )

----------


## wally666

> Domy parterowe z dachem czterospadowym tak mają  
> Dlatego zastosowałem dobre ocieplenie + okna 3 szybowe + ręku z gwc rurowym + podlogówka w całości i jest naprawdę nieźle  
> 
> Całkowity koszt budowy z działką ( 9a = 80 tyś ) rozbudową sieci wodociągowej ( zlozyliśmy się w 6 działek i na koniec gmina zwróciła nam prawie całą kwotę) i przylączem wody, prądu ( k....a czekalismy 2 lata ) pracami ziemnymi ( Koparka parę razy + 4auta ziemi - taniej ) kamieniem dookoła domu, tarasem drewnianym, gwc rurowym 30 m  ( tymi ręcami robione ), dachówką ceramiczna, kominkiem z pw, dwoma kominami, buforem kombinowanym, pompą ciepła do cwu i  całym wykończeniem wewnątrz łącznie z wyposażeniem = 485 tyś  ( więcej nie miałem bo to niestety kredyt na 100 lat  )


No i tutaj w koncu widac glos rozsadku, prosty dom o powierzchni 102mkw z wyposazeniem a koszty calkowitej inwestycji z dzialka, drogimi dodatkami (pompa ciepla), kominami itd dochodza prawie do 400tys PLN (nie licze dzialki). 

Dlatego tez super *krbaton* ze podsumowales dokladnie co sie sklada na ta kwote.

----------


## pawko_

U mnie 430 tys. zł do tej pory. Pozostaly meble do salonu,  sypialni i pokoju. Ogrodzenie działki 1250 m2, które pewnie puści mnie z torbami. Duża część kostki zrobiona, ale jeszcze pozstalo do ułożenia ok. 110m2 na podjazd. Domek z garażem 160m2. Użytkowej 120m2- parterowy z 4 spadowym dachem. W tej cenie zawarte jest wszystko cała papierologia i materiał nawet ten najdrobniejszy. W cenę nie wliczyłem tylko kosztu działki, ponieważ ją miałem i nie wiem jaka jest jej wartość. Też  myślałem, że wyjdzie mnie to taniej,  ale jak ktoś nie ma kasy to niech nie wierzy w bajki i 2 razy się zastanowi.

----------


## krbaton

> No i tutaj w koncu widac glos rozsadku, prosty dom o powierzchni 102mkw z wyposazeniem a koszty calkowitej inwestycji z dzialka, drogimi dodatkami (pompa ciepla), kominami itd dochodza prawie do 400tys PLN (nie licze dzialki). 
> 
> Dlatego tez super *krbaton* ze podsumowales dokladnie co sie sklada na ta kwote.


Trochę więcej bo pow. użytkowa 119,80 m2 ale czy to coś zmienia  :smile:  
400 tyś to ceny z 2011/2012 muszę uściślić, kupiłem całe nowe wyposażenie AGD łącznie z tosterem i czajnikiem ( coby kolory pasowały  :wink:  )oraz dwa TV jeden duży a drugi większy  :cool:  + meble na wymiar do kuchni, reszta gotowce z ikei ( wcale nie takie tanie ale tańsze  2x od robionych na wymiar ) nie pamiętam dokładnie ( albo wyrzuciłem to z pamięci ) ale kwota oscylowała ok 20  :jaw drop:  a jak napisałem wcześniej jeśli dokonuje się przemyślanych wyborów to szacuję, że można zaoszczędzić jeszcze ok 30 tyś  np. rezygnacja z komina/nów, samodzielne rozprowadzenie kanałów wentylacji, samodzielne rozłożenie styropianu i  podłogówki, rezygnacja z kominka kosztem bardziej bezobsługowych nośników energii ( ja nie miałem wyjścia bo z gazem był problem a i prąd pojawił się po roku od wprowadzenia się do domu ) , rezygnacja z kaloryferów czy stałe okna zamiast otwieranych.

To już z 400 schodzimy na 350  :smile:  nie wiem czy jeszcze można odliczyć vat ja się zawiozłem i trochę kaski wróciło łącznie i indywidualna interpretacja podatkowa i miałem zwrot za pc  :smile: ,  resztę moim zdaniem  można już tylko zaoszczędzić  na jakości materiałów lub gorszych parametrach :/

Ale to mogę powiedzieć już po wybudowaniu !!

----------


## grend

a możesz to bardziej wyszczególnić bo łaczna kwota jest mało poznawcza. Rozbij to na dach, fundament, ściany, tynki z podłogami, elewacja, instalacje

----------


## kapa69

Otóż to, ceny są tak różne, bo każdy podaje wydaną kwotę, ale za różne zakresy. 
Ja chcąc wydać 300tys nie myśle nawet , że ma być w tej kwocie płot, kostka i czajniczki i tv. Bo biorę kredyt na dom, środki własne mam jakieś "drobne" na projekt i opłaty i przyłącza, więc może bardziej określę pułap kompletności - tyle na ile bank uzna, że dom jest skończony i do zamieszkania, czyli bez ogrodów płotów podjazdów w kostce, bez wyposażenia. To są rzeczy, które gdzieś tam sie bedzie powoli robić/kupować ze środków bieżących poza kredytem. Czyli z miesiąca na miesiąc coś się skubnie po wypłacie.  :wink:

----------


## wally666

Ja licze to tak:
350 000 - dom 140m2, parterowy, bez poddasza uzytkowego i bez garazu, z dobrych materialow i celujac w ok Ep w okolicach 40-50kW
15 000 - pozwolenia, papiery, projekt, media, zgody itd
15 000 - kostka na drodze dojazdowej (ok 150m2, dom w drugiej linii, droga jakies 5 x 30m, tylko do mojego domu.
15 000 - kostka wokol domu - ok 100-150m2
10 000 - brama i furtka?
4 000 - ogrodzenie na jednym z bokow dzialki (obecnie ogrodzone 3 z 4 bokow dzieki sasiadom)
2 000 - ziemia, posianie trawy,
20 000 - kuchnia ze sprzetami i meblami
15 000 - salon
20 000 - lazienka duza i mala
20 000 - sypialnia i 2x pokoje malych dzieci (czesc mebli do przeniesienia z obecnego domu)
30 000 - nieprzewidziane wydatki
-----------
350 za dom + 160 za wykonczenie do zamieszkania = ~510 to zamieszkania od zaraz

Czy nie przesadzilem? Co konkretnie mozna miec w cenie ok 2500 za metr uzytkowy - podlogi czyli np. jakis panel lub plytki za 50pln/m2 cz sama wylewka, czy mam w tym juz plytki np. w kuchni, lazienkach i w kotlowni? Czy mam juz w tym kontakty/wlaczniki? Czy w tej cenie mam juz sufity, pelne ocieplenie, drzwi wejsciowe itd? Proboje zlapac balans miedzy roznymi opiniami i jednoczesnie oszacowac po prostu czy mnie stac na taka inwestycje czy tez nie.

----------


## piotrek0m

> 4 000 - ogrodzenie na jednym z bokow dzialki (obecnie ogrodzone 3 z 4 bokow dzieki sasiadom)
> .


Wypadało by zapytać sąsiadów, czy chcą, żeby im zwrócić 50 % kosztów ogrodzenia.

----------


## piotrek0m

Ogrodzenie frontowe kute, jako tako wyglądające, ale bez nadmiaru dodatków i ozdób, 2 furtki, brama przesuwana z napędami, na 30 cm podmurówce z klinkieru to koszt około 1000 zł /mb. Oczywiście można też zrobić z marketowych przęseł i furtek w cenie 200 zł/ sztuka... a za parę lat jak odbuduje się fundusze wymienić na docelowe...

----------


## wally666

Tutaj nie do konca sie zgodze ze powinienem rozliczac sie z sasiadami za ich ogrodzenie - owszem, w przypadku potrzeby np. odmalowania ogrodzenia po mojej stronie oczywiscie biore to na klate ale mi wystarczy zwykle ogrodzenie modulowe z siatki zgrzewanej, nie usmiecha mi sie placic za kute ogrodzenie ze slupkami z klinkieru postawionymi 15 lat temu. Co innego jesli sasiad bedzie nosil sie z zamiarem wymiany betonowego "cmentarniaka" lub "siatka" - wtedy w przypadku znalezienia kompromisu pokrywam 50%...

Analogicznie byloby z mediami - jesli mieszkajacy na koncu ulicy sasiad zrobil sobie przylacza do mediow 15 lat temu za kwote 30tys pln a ja kupilem dzis dzialke w polowie drogi to nie poczuwam sie w obowiazku placic mu za to. Sami z ojcem 20 lat temu stawialismy dom i jak dzis pamietam, ile miesiecy walki ojciec spedzil na zalatwianiu przydzialu mody i przylacza elektrycznego - wtedy w okolicy stalo moze 10 domow i bylismy blisko decyzji zbudowania na wlasnej dzialce i za wlasne pieniadze stacji trafo i oddaniu jej w akcie darowizny energetyce... Dzis  w okolicy mamy pewnie ok 100 domow i zadna rozbudowa sieci na koszt mieszkancow nie byla potrzebna.

Co do ogrodzenia frontowego to tak jak pisalem, na dzialke prowadzi droga 30m dlugosci i 5m szerokosci wiec swiatlo wjazdu to 5m i nawet przy zalozeniu 1500pln/mb to wyrobie sie w 10kPLN.

Co to ogrodzenia tylnego, i tak mam w zamiarze postawic tam zywoplot wiec oblece zwyklym ogrodzeniem z paneli z siatka zgrzewana wiec koszt nie powinien przekroczyc 100pln za mb czyli przy 33m zakladam ze 4000 max 5000pln wystarczy

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

a co myślicie o wiązarach dachowych? Dużo droższe niż tradycyjna więźba?

----------


## Arturo72

> a co myślicie o wiązarach dachowych? Dużo droższe niż tradycyjna więźba?


Nie koniecznie,pogadaj z fotohobby z Rybnika,z tego co wiem,miał wiązary w miarę przystępnej cenie fajnie zrobione,że nie tracił zbytnio poddasza.
Ja się właśnie tego obawiałem,że za tanio tracę powierzchnię ale widać po jego budowie,że nie zasadnie.

----------


## krbaton

> Otóż to, ceny są tak różne, bo każdy podaje wydaną kwotę, ale za różne zakresy. 
> Ja chcąc wydać 300tys nie myśle nawet , że ma być w tej kwocie płot, kostka i czajniczki i tv. Bo biorę kredyt na dom, środki własne mam jakieś "drobne" na projekt i opłaty i przyłącza, więc może bardziej określę pułap kompletności - tyle na ile bank uzna, że dom jest skończony i do zamieszkania, czyli bez ogrodów płotów podjazdów w kostce, bez wyposażenia. To są rzeczy, które gdzieś tam sie bedzie powoli robić/kupować ze środków bieżących poza kredytem. Czyli z miesiąca na miesiąc coś się skubnie po wypłacie.


No niestety ogrodzenia ani bramy i kostki nie ma w tej kwocie :/ ale za to dom na gotowo bo takie mieliśmy założenie.
Sąsiad od 2 lat zabawia się na poddaszu  :wink:  a ja koszę trawę  :smile:  
I dlatego z miesiąca na miesiąc skubie mnie bank ( a kredyt mam w złotowkach )  :wink:  
Lepiej jest mieć większy kredyt bo glupio jak się okaże że w połowie np dachu kaski niet a tu trzeba wydać 40 tyś :/

----------


## krbaton

> a możesz to bardziej wyszczególnić bo łaczna kwota jest mało poznawcza. Rozbij to na dach, fundament, ściany, tynki z podłogami, elewacja, instalacje


Budowa na kredyt ma to do siebie że jest wypłacana w transzach i trzeba ustalić odpowiedni zakres robót łącznie że zmianą kolejności niektórych prac o ile dobrze pietam to sam pisalem jaki zakres prac za dana transze będzie wykonany  :wink:  
Nie mam tak podzielonego kosztorysu bo np fundament to też kanalizacja, rura do gwc , koparka itp a nawet wytyczenie domu przez geodete ( 700 zł) i z mojego kosztorysu wychodzi że ten etap z robotą 46 tyś  :smile:  
Z ekipa umowiony byłem na całość od klepiska po cały dach ( ekstra kasa za kominy z klinkieru nad dach ) 45 tyś.
No i powien, że uwijali się z robotą na maxa !! 13 października rozpoczęte roboty a 16 grudnia skończyli dach i zabezpieczyli wszystkie otwory  :wink:

----------


## kapa69

przy zastosowaniu wiązarów dachowych w parterówce odchodzi konieczność lania stropu monolitycznego, więc nawet jak wiązary wyjdą drożej to sumarycznie zaoszczędzisz.

----------


## Arturo72

> przy zastosowaniu wiązarów dachowych w parterówce odchodzi konieczność lania stropu monolitycznego, więc nawet jak wiązary wyjdą drożej to sumarycznie zaoszczędzisz.


Przy wiezbie również nie trzeba stropu lanego  :wink: 
Ja mam wiezbe i strop drewniany.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> Przy wiezbie również nie trzeba stropu lanego 
> Ja mam wiezbe i strop drewniany.


Ja planuje dom piętrowy i wiązary dachowe będą rownocześnie stropem piętra.
Wyślę do kilku firm zapytania, ale jakby faktycznie koszt wynosił 100 zł m2 dachu (u Mnie bylby niewielki dach 140 m2) to bym się poważnie zastanowił nad takim rozwiązaniem.

----------


## krbaton

> a możesz to bardziej wyszczególnić bo łaczna kwota jest mało poznawcza. Rozbij to na dach, fundament, ściany, tynki z podłogami, elewacja, instalacje






> Budowa na kredyt ma to do siebie że jest wypłacana w transzach i trzeba ustalić odpowiedni zakres robót łącznie że zmianą kolejności niektórych prac o ile dobrze pietam to sam pisalem jaki zakres prac za dana transze będzie wykonany  
> Nie mam tak podzielonego kosztorysu bo np fundament to też kanalizacja, rura do gwc , koparka itp a nawet wytyczenie domu przez geodete ( 700 zł) i z mojego kosztorysu wychodzi że ten etap z robotą 46 tyś  
> Z ekipa umowiony byłem na całość od klepiska po cały dach ( ekstra kasa za kominy z klinkieru nad dach ) 45 tyś.
> No i powien, że uwijali się z robotą na maxa !! 13 października rozpoczęte roboty a 16 grudnia skończyli dach i zabezpieczyli wszystkie otwory


Wszystkie ceny z robocizną bo płaciłem etapami  :smile: 

Ściany konstrukcyjne,  nadproża, wieniec, ocieplenie fundamentu, kominy, odprowadzenie wody z dachu = 44 tyś

Więźba + strop, wełna 15 i 20 cm do ocieplenia stropu, płyty OSB 22 mm, podkłady pod płyty OSB,  szpilki i nakrętki do stropu, ściany działowe, folia na strop, taśma do sklejania foli dachowej, kominy nad dach = 52 tyś

Dachówka, folia dachowa, rynny = 40 tyś 

Okna + montaż, taśmy  uszczelniające do okien,  brama garażowa , drzwi zewnętrzne, instalacje elektryczne, instalacja CWU, instalacja CO,rekuperator, alarm, kominek, GWC, studnia chłonna ( dach ), tynki wewnętrzne = 100 tyś

Styropian na podłogę + garaż, wylewki, siatka zbrojeniowa - dom  2x1 3 mm, siatka zbrojeniowa - garaż 4 mm 1,2x 2,4 i całe wykończenie wnętrza łącznie z drzwiami,meblami, lampami, panelami, itp.   = 60 tyś

Ocieplenie zewnętrzne z tynkiem, styropianem, podbitką drewnianą = 25 tyś 

Inne nieliczalne rzeczy = 30 tyś 

Dokładniej się już nie da  :smile:  46+44+52+40+100+60+25+30 = 397 tyś na gotowo do zamieszkania wystarczy tylko włożyć rzeczy do szaf   :smile:  + koszt działki 85 tyś = 482 tyś  :roll eyes: 

Budowa rozpoczęta 13.10.2011 a wprowadziliśmy się 24.11.2012  :cool:

----------


## luks02

Witam wszystkich!
Wlasnie kupilem dzialke i jestem na etapie wyboru projektu. W zasadzie zastanawiam sie na dwom:
http://z500.pl/projekt/200/Z225,komp...ne-ogolne.html
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/za_dom_w_kansas_ce.htm

W obu przypadkach rezygnuje z kominka, i bede chcial zrobic zadaszenie tarasu. w jednym i w drugim przypadku bedzie powiekszona jadalnia o wykusz a nad nim balkon. w projekcie kansas, chcialbym przeniesc komin na lewa sciane i podzielic kotlownie na 2 mniejsze pomieszczenia oraz zrobic wejscie rowniez z przedpokoju do kotlowni oraz na pietrze zrobic 1 wieksza lazienke zamiast 2. Poza tym reszta jest ok. Na pewno bedzie piec na paliwo stale (mysle ze ekogroszek) poniewaz nie mam dostepu do gazu- przynajmniej na razie.

Dom bedzie budowany metoda gospodarcza, ze srednich polek cenowych. wszystko sami oprocz hydrauliki. 

Bardzo bym prosil o jakies opinie ktory lepiej wybrac tzn gdzie miejsce jest lepiej wykorzystane. Czy wyrobie sie w tych 300 tys.? 

Pozdrawiam i czekam na odpowiedzi

----------


## krbaton

> Witam wszystkich!
> Wlasnie kupilem dzialke i jestem na etapie wyboru projektu. W zasadzie zastanawiam sie na dwom:
> http://z500.pl/projekt/200/Z225,komp...ne-ogolne.html
> http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/za_dom_w_kansas_ce.htm
> 
> W obu przypadkach rezygnuje z kominka, i bede chcial zrobic zadaszenie tarasu. w jednym i w drugim przypadku bedzie powiekszona jadalnia o wykusz a nad nim balkon. w projekcie kansas, chcialbym przeniesc komin na lewa sciane i podzielic kotlownie na 2 mniejsze pomieszczenia oraz zrobic wejscie rowniez z przedpokoju do kotlowni oraz na pietrze zrobic 1 wieksza lazienke zamiast 2. Poza tym reszta jest ok. Na pewno bedzie piec na paliwo stale (mysle ze ekogroszek) poniewaz nie mam dostepu do gazu- przynajmniej na razie.
> 
> Dom bedzie budowany metoda gospodarcza, ze srednich polek cenowych. wszystko sami oprocz hydrauliki. 
> 
> ...


Z podziałem to raczej nie poszalejesz http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/ogrz...w,28_4819.html kotłownia na paliwo stałe musi spełniać wymagania  :smile: 

Co wy macie z tym ekosyfem  :wink:  że chcecie się nim babrać ??

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Cześć,

mam takie ogólne pytanie. Badanie geologiczne wykazało: humus, piasek i "dobre gliny" do 1 m, od 1 do 3 m glina, od 3 m piasek.

Najlepiej zrobić drenaż i zakończyć studnią chłonną, która będzie się kończyła na piasku? (3 m)

----------


## majonez87

Witam wszystkich. Jestem nowym użytkownikiem forum i chciałbym prosić Was o pomoc. A więc: Posiadam dzialkę budowlaną 1100 m2 z mediami (prąd,woda i gaz w ulicy przy działc). Planuję budowę domu parterowego, prostego z normalnym dwuspadowym dachem w ok. 110-120 m2. Na budowę przeznaczam ok. 350 tys. Niestety mam problemy z kregoslupem wiec wklad mojej pracy w inwestycje raczej odpada. Drobne prace wykonczeniowe jedynie wchodza w gre. Podpowiedzcie czy jest szansa zmieścic sie w tej kwocie. Prosilbym o przykład takiego domku w tej kwocie jeśli to możliwe abym wiedział w jakiej kategorii szukać projektów. Przeprowadzam się z 40 m2 w blokach więc nie mam wygórowanych wymagań. Nie musi być z garażem. Np. Cos takiego mnie się podoba http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/fabia/   lub http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/ikar/ lub  http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/flawia/

----------


## malgos.ty

Po przeczytaniu całości włączam sie i ja.

Przeszłam z tematu: Dom do 200 tys. na którym nie mam szans na budowe w tej kwocie.

Chciałabym tutaj zadać pytanie do osób, które znają się na tym bardziej niż ja.

Czy są to domy do 300 tys.?
1) http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-gros...padowy-SLL1048
2) http://projekty.lipinscy-projekty.pl/Haga/

----------


## mar1ecki

Witam, ciekawy wątek domu za 300 tys., sam celuję w tą kwotę, oczywiście z rozsądnym(mam nadzieję  :smile:  ) zapasem ok 50 tys . 
Ciekawy jestem Waszej opinii na temat:
http://www.domplan.com.pl/Diona/Diona.html 

Jeżeli chodzi o zmiany to planuję:
1. usunąć kominek
2. usunąć po jednym oknie połaciowym (tam gdzie są podwójne)

Ogrzewanie gaz - piec kondensacyjny (ogrzewanie parter podłogówka, piętro grzejniki) 

Co sądzicie o samym projekcie, jakieś rozsądne uwagi?

----------


## kemot_p

> 2. usunąć po jednym oknie połaciowym (tam gdzie są podwójne)
> 
> Ogrzewanie gaz - piec kondensacyjny (ogrzewanie parter podłogówka, piętro grzejniki) 
> 
> Co sądzicie o samym projekcie, jakieś rozsądne uwagi?


Nie mieszaj grzejników z podłogówką, bo to niepotrzebny koszt - zrób wszędzie podłogówkę.
Powiększ okna w ścianach szczytowych, dzięki temu będziesz mógł zrezygnować ze wszystkich okien połaciowych.
Dodatkowo pozbyłbym się balkonów.

----------


## kemot_p

> Czy są to domy do 300 tys.?
> 1) http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-gros...padowy-SLL1048
> 2) http://projekty.lipinscy-projekty.pl/Haga/


Myślę, że spokojnie, przecież mają one raptem 100 mkw.

----------


## mar1ecki

> Nie mieszaj grzejników z podłogówką, bo to niepotrzebny koszt - zrób wszędzie podłogówkę.
> Powiększ okna w ścianach szczytowych, dzięki temu będziesz mógł zrezygnować ze wszystkich okien połaciowych.
> Dodatkowo pozbyłbym się balkonów.


Dzięki za rady. 
O balkonach myślę dokładnie to samo (teraz przekonuję małżonkę  :smile:  )
Okna połaciowe - hmyyyyy - z jednej strony dodają uroku - nie jest taka stodoła  :smile:  ale pomysł godny głębszego przemyślenia
Podłogówka wszędzie - tutaj opieram się tylko na opiniach z sieci, ewentualnie osób budujących się. Opinie są podzielone 50/50 (podłogówka na dole , góra grzejniki lub wszędzie podłogówka) tutaj też się łamiemy, przy braku własnych doświadczeń ciężko zdecydować. 

Jeszcze mała chwila jest bo jeśli dopisze pogoda to za ok 2 tyg będą robione fundamenty, a na wiosnę wszystko powyżej.

Ps. dla jasności kwota 300 tys przyjęta jest na sam dom, działka, przyłącza, papiery itp liczone osobno + rezerwa o której pisałem wcześniej.

----------


## kemot_p

> Dzięki za rady. 
> O balkonach myślę dokładnie to samo (teraz przekonuję małżonkę  )
> Okna połaciowe - hmyyyyy - z jednej strony dodają uroku - nie jest taka stodoła  ale pomysł godny głębszego przemyślenia
> Podłogówka wszędzie - tutaj opieram się tylko na opiniach z sieci, ewentualnie osób budujących się. Opinie są podzielone 50/50 (podłogówka na dole , góra grzejniki lub wszędzie podłogówka) tutaj też się łamiemy, przy braku własnych doświadczeń ciężko zdecydować.


O podłogówce poczytaj tutaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-czy-grzejniki
Jeśli chodzi o okna połaciowe piszę z własnego doświadczenia - w domu rodzinnym nie mieliśmy, teraz mam w mieszkaniu (dach kopertowy). Jeśli da się ich uniknąć to nie zastanawiałbym się nawet. Co do balkonów w domu z tarasem i ogrodem to jest to niepotrzebny koszt, używa się ich rzadko, albo wcale. Zawsze można zrobić balkon francuski (drzwi balkonowe z barierką). Rozważ wentylację, bo jeśli się zdecydujesz na mechaniczną to kominów wentylacyjnych nie będziesz potrzebował (ja planuję ogrzewanie kotłem gazowym kondensacyjnym więc nie będę miał żadnego komina - zawsze to jakaś oszczędność).
A i jeszcze jedno - dom ma ścianę kolankową 80cm, można podwyższyć o 1-2 bloczki.

----------


## grend

> Wszystkie ceny z robocizną bo płaciłem etapami 
> 
> Ściany konstrukcyjne,  nadproża, wieniec, ocieplenie fundamentu, kominy, odprowadzenie wody z dachu = 44 tyś
> 
> Więźba + strop, wełna 15 i 20 cm do ocieplenia stropu, płyty OSB 22 mm, podkłady pod płyty OSB,  szpilki i nakrętki do stropu, ściany działowe, folia na strop, taśma do sklejania foli dachowej, kominy nad dach = 52 tyś
> 
> Dachówka, folia dachowa, rynny = 40 tyś 
> 
> Okna + montaż, taśmy  uszczelniające do okien,  brama garażowa , drzwi zewnętrzne, instalacje elektryczne, instalacja CWU, instalacja CO,rekuperator, alarm, kominek, GWC, studnia chłonna ( dach ), tynki wewnętrzne = 100 tyś
> ...


Dla mnie szok cenowy.... Pewnie to samo przeżyjesz

Moje koszty (ceny netto)

12800 fundament
 12400 strop
 22050 ściany
 6975 dach (stan obecny papa)
 2292 działówki
 7340 okna
 3796 elektryka
 4826 tynki 
 305 pobór prądu
 1088 woda + kanaliza instalacja
 6550 posadzki

Można robic cos na kilka sposobów. Jest też duża różnica - ja mam dom dwupoziomowy a ty parterowy. Zazdroszczę ci czasu wykonania. Mi to zajmie 2 lata

----------


## karolmaksel

> Dla mnie szok cenowy.... Pewnie to samo przeżyjesz
> 
> Moje koszty (ceny netto)
> 
> 12800 fundament
>  12400 strop
>  22050 ściany
>  6975 dach (stan obecny papa)
>  2292 działówki
> ...


Kto zapoda aktualne ceny surowca :smile:  z mazowsza :smile:

----------


## kukuku2

Myślę o budowie tego domku z małymi zmianami , wyprostowanie tylnej ściany i likwidacja jednego pokoju kosztem zwiększenia salonu , dom dla 2 osób jak sądzicie w kwocie z tematu się zmieszczę.Część wykończeniówki oraz instalacji sam robię lub ojciec no i bez szaleństwa co do cen materiału a działkę media mam.
http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...md5321626540fb

----------


## kemot_p

> Myślę o budowie tego domku z małymi zmianami , wyprostowanie tylnej ściany i likwidacja jednego pokoju kosztem zwiększenia salonu , dom dla 2 osób jak sądzicie w kwocie z tematu się zmieszczę.Część wykończeniówki oraz instalacji sam robię lub ojciec no i bez szaleństwa co do cen materiału a działkę media mam.
> http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...md5321626540fb


Spokojnie, ten dom przy sporej pracy własnej mógłby się znaleźć w dziale dotyczącym domów za 200tyś.  :smile:

----------


## krbaton

> Dla mnie szok cenowy.... Pewnie to samo przeżyjesz
> 
> Moje koszty (ceny netto)
> 
> 12800 fundament
>  12400 strop
>  22050 ściany
>  6975 dach (stan obecny papa)
>  2292 działówki
> ...


Podane ceny na gotowo  :smile:   ciężko rozbić dokładnie na fundament, strop itd. bo jedno wiąże się z następnym szczególnie że jak napisałem ekipa była od dziury w ziemi po ostatnią dachówkę ( zresztą znalezione przez forum ) 


Materiały wybierałem w miarę możliwości najlepszej jakości oczywiście ceny jak najbardziej podlegały negocjacji a niektóre rzeczy kupione w necie ( np. zbiornik kombinowany, kominek, styro na podłogę czy wełna do ocieplenia stropu = na okolicznych składach super mata niedostępna )

----------


## jarekFTW

"Dla mnie szok cenowy.... Pewnie to samo przeżyjesz

Moje koszty (ceny netto)

12800 fundament
12400 strop
22050 ściany
6975 dach (stan obecny papa)
2292 działówki
7340 okna
3796 elektryka
4826 tynki 
305 pobór prądu
1088 woda + kanaliza instalacja
6550 posadzki
"
Jestem w trakcie budowy, właśnie zaczyna się wykańczanie domu, w przyszłym tygodniu wylewają jastrych.
Chciałbym zobaczyć ten Wasz dach za 7000 i okna za 8000. Nie mówiąc już o innych wydatkach. 
Odezwijcie się na forum 5 lat po zamieszkaniu w takim domu. Powodzenia.

----------


## L3g3nd

> Bąbelkowo, bardzo ładny dom ale wg mnie podobnie jak Kubaar, dodatkowo na te podcienie , słupy pójdzie dużo betonu i zbrojenia, który musisz dobrze ocieplić.


dzien dobry
jestem nowym uzytkownikiem forum stad pytanie czy ktos buduje dom wg projektu LIV 3 G2

----------


## PaRa

Właśnie ruszyła budowa mojego domu, zastanawiam się jak wszyscy czy wystarczy mi środków aby doprowadzić budowę do końca i w domu zamieszkać.
Proszę o uwagi i rady osób, które domy już zbudowały. Buduję w okolicy Góry Kalwarii, woj. mazowieckie, projekt to ZX100 po przeróbkach, które miały dostosować dom do naszych potrzeb i sprawić że koszty będą niższe.



Kosztorys ze strony projektu to prawie 300 tyś brutto, zakładam jednak że wydatki będą wyższe. 
W tym momencie moje wydatki to :
- wszelkie koszty związane z przygotowaniami do budowy ( projekt, adaptacja, notariusz, geodeta, itp. ) to 16300 zł.
- płyta fundamentowa z drenażem, opaską przeciwwysadzinową, itp - 66400 zł przekroczyłem kosztorys o 3600 zł, ( więcej piachu i plandeki jako zabezpieczenie prze mrozem ) w sumie cena m2 fundamentów to 336 zł dojdzie jeszcze 10 cm eps i wylewka z ogrzewaniem podłogowym

 Widzę, że dużo osób budowało domy z pracowni Z500, czy kosztorysy są realne ?

----------


## jarekFTW

za fundament zapłaciłeś 66 tys ?
wow, a gdzie ściany domu, dach itp? Z takim rozmachem na 600k się zatrzymasz.

Po co wspominasz o ogrzewaniu podłogowym przy wylewce płyty? Do tego jeszcze sporo czasu.
W ogóle czy jest sens wylewać fundament/płytę w grudniu, przed zimą? Co jeżeli zaraz przyjdzie mróz? Nie lepiej poczekać na wiosnę?

----------


## kazzw

Z własnego doświadczenia moge powiezieć, że jak ktoś chce wybudować dom do 300k zł, to musi zakładać, że będzie kosztowł 240 k zł. Zawsze są jakieś koszta dodatkowe.

----------


## Daniel_26

Witam,

Po przeczytaniu ok 20 stron z tego tematu sam juz nie wiem czy za kwote 300 000 mozna wybudowac dom ok 100-120 metrow z garazem systemem zleconym ... :eek: 

Co osoba to inna opinia ... :sad: 

Aktualnie podobaja mi sie projekty :
Z226 , Z119, Z216, Z219

Jednak jesli majac do dyspozycji ok 400 000 zl na dzialke i budowe to chyba lepiej bedzie zostac przy mieszkaniu ...

----------


## wally666

Nie mieszaj kosztu budowy z kosztem dzialki - o ile koszty budowy domu (robocizna i materialy) sa wzglednie podobne w roznych rejonach Polski o tyle ceny dzialek zyja swiom zyciem. Z budzetem 400kPLN pewnie ledwo kupilbym dzialke 800-900m w mojej okolicy gdzie ktos inny powie ze za 400kPLN zamknie sie w budowie domu np. 340kPLN i zakupie dzialki 50kPLN i mu zostanie jeszcze 10kPLN na czesc ogrodzenia...

----------


## wally666

Dodam tylko ze sam ciagle poszukuje dzialki w najblizszej okolicy obecnego zamieszkania i rozbieznosc cenowa jest ogromna - ok 280 do 600n za m2

----------


## Daniel_26

> Nie mieszaj kosztu budowy z kosztem dzialki - o ile koszty budowy domu (robocizna i materialy) sa wzglednie podobne w roznych rejonach Polski o tyle ceny dzialek zyja swiom zyciem. Z budzetem 400kPLN pewnie ledwo kupilbym dzialke 800-900m w mojej okolicy gdzie ktos inny powie ze za 400kPLN zamknie sie w budowie domu np. 340kPLN i zakupie dzialki 50kPLN i mu zostanie jeszcze 10kPLN na czesc ogrodzenia...


Witam,

Mialem na mysli 300 k zl na budowe pod klucz + 100 K na dzialke jednak z tego co czytam to ciezko bedzie wybudowac dom systemem zleconym pod klucz za 300 k bo z tych 300 K to pewnie 60-80 K pojdzie na wykonczenia wiec pozostaje ok 220-240 na stan deweloperski ...

----------


## jarekFTW

zmniejszyć rozmary domu i fik. Licz ok 2500 za metr do stanu deweloperskiego.

----------


## dawiddur

> zmniejszyć rozmary domu i fik. Licz ok 2500 za metr do stanu deweloperskiego.


2500zł netto, brutto? 1m2 powierzchni jakiej? użytkowej, całkowitej, netto, zabudowy?

----------


## grend

> Właśnie ruszyła budowa mojego domu, zastanawiam się jak wszyscy czy wystarczy mi środków aby doprowadzić budowę do końca i w domu zamieszkać.
> Proszę o uwagi i rady osób, które domy już zbudowały. Buduję w okolicy Góry Kalwarii, woj. mazowieckie, projekt to ZX100 po przeróbkach, które miały dostosować dom do naszych potrzeb i sprawić że koszty będą niższe.
> 
> 
> 
> Kosztorys ze strony projektu to prawie 300 tyś brutto, zakładam jednak że wydatki będą wyższe. 
> W tym momencie moje wydatki to :
> - wszelkie koszty związane z przygotowaniami do budowy ( projekt, adaptacja, notariusz, geodeta, itp. ) to 16300 zł.
> - płyta fundamentowa z drenażem, opaską przeciwwysadzinową, itp - 66400 zł przekroczyłem kosztorys o 3600 zł, ( więcej piachu i plandeki jako zabezpieczenie prze mrozem ) w sumie cena m2 fundamentów to 336 zł dojdzie jeszcze 10 cm eps i wylewka z ogrzewaniem podłogowym
> ...


66000 za fundament  :eek:  :eek:  :eek:  Podziwiam bo trzeba mieć w sobie dużo zaparcia żeby wydać taka kasę na takie coś

----------


## grend

> "Dla mnie szok cenowy.... Pewnie to samo przeżyjesz
> 
> Moje koszty (ceny netto)
> 
> 12800 fundament
> 12400 strop
> 22050 ściany
> 6975 dach (stan obecny papa)
> 2292 działówki
> ...


dach się zawali, okna ulegną biodegradacji, mury się rozsypia  - ale to za 200lat

----------


## PaRa

> za fundament zapłaciłeś 66 tys ?
> wow, a gdzie ściany domu, dach itp? Z takim rozmachem na 600k się zatrzymasz.
> 
> Po co wspominasz o ogrzewaniu podłogowym przy wylewce płyty? Do tego jeszcze sporo czasu.
> W ogóle czy jest sens wylewać fundament/płytę w grudniu, przed zimą? Co jeżeli zaraz przyjdzie mróz? Nie lepiej poczekać na wiosnę?


 Myślę, że dom będzie kosztował dokładnie tyle ile na niego wydam. Na stronie pracowni gdzie kupiłem projekt jest dostępny kosztorys i jak pisałem przekroczyłem go o 3600 zł a mam za tą cenę płytę fundamentową na 10 cm XPS a nie tradycyjne fundamenty.

 Płytę wylałem i nic złego się nie stało, mróz nie przyszedł a dziś mam na termometrze 11 stopni. Gdybym gdybał i czekał to do dziś mieszkałbym z rodzicami.

----------


## firewall

Całkiem rozsądna cena 1m2 płyty. U mnie wyszło zdecydowanie drożej za m2 plyty. Nie przejmuj się, przy budowie niektórzy mają wybiórczą pamięć co kupili, za ile i za co zapłacili.

----------


## PaRa

> Całkiem rozsądna cena 1m2 płyty. U mnie wyszło zdecydowanie drożej za m2 plyty. Nie przejmuj się, przy budowie niektórzy mają wybiórczą pamięć co kupili, za ile i za co zapłacili.


Wyszło mi 336 zł za m2, gdyby nie większa ilośc piachu potrzebna do niwelacji terenu było by jeszcze lepiej, plandeki do przykrycia płyty też mi się nie przydały bo z pogodą udało się trafić idealnie.

----------


## niknil20

Witam
To mój pierwszy post na forum muratora

Mam w planach rozpoczęcie budowy domu. Po obejrzeniu setek projektów zdecydowałem się na taki projekt http://www.projekty-e-domy.pl/e-121.html?lustro=1
Jednak mam zamiar zbudować go bez garażu układ funkcjonalny pozostałby bez zmian. Budynek przybrałby kształt prostokąta a dach byłby w kształcie koperty. Powiększyłoby się pomieszczenie gospodarcze które rozrosłoby się o kawałek garażu który pozostałby poprzez jego skrócenie
Zastanawiam się czy koszty tych zmian byłyby duże??
Czy jest możliwe że zmniejszyłby się przez to koszt budowy?

zastanawiam się czy starczy mi 300-350tys na wybudowanie stanu takiego, żeby pozostało pomalować ściany i wstawić meble? Działkę już mam.
Budowałbym z silki lub ytongu. Dachówka Cementowa. strop lany jak w projekcie. Ogrzewanie piecem na paliwo stałe np ekogroszek a zamiast podłogówki w całym domu zwykłe grzejniki.
Wykończenia na średnim poziomie nie potrzebuję luksusów. do wprowadzenia prócz kuchni i łazienki starczy mi kanapa i tv reszte kupowałoby się z czasem.

Jakie jest wasze zdanie? ciekawy projekt? zmiany możliwe? koszta możliwe?

----------


## wally666

projekt mi sie podoba, sam szukam czegos podobnego ale na wezsza dzialke (19m) i skoro nic nie znalazlem, zaczalem sam sobie rysowac plan domu. 

W tym projekcie kosztowne bedzie:
* dach
- kopertowka zamiast dwuspadowego
- lany strop - po co?

W temacie ukladu pomieszczen, to nie podoba mi sie rowniez odleglosc miedzy pom. gospodarczym a lazienka i kuchnia - ciepla woda bedzie musiala pokonac wieksza ogleglosc.

Przy oszczednym gospodarowanu pewnie wyladujesz w okolicach 350tys PLN ale rozwaz czy na pewno chcesz ladowac sie w paliwo stale, grzejniki i lany strop

----------


## PaRa

> projekt mi sie podoba, sam szukam czegos podobnego ale na wezsza dzialke (19m) i skoro nic nie znalazlem, zaczalem sam sobie rysowac plan domu. 
> 
> W tym projekcie kosztowne bedzie:
> * dach
> - kopertowka zamiast dwuspadowego
> - lany strop - po co?
> 
> W temacie ukladu pomieszczen, to nie podoba mi sie rowniez odleglosc miedzy pom. gospodarczym a lazienka i kuchnia - ciepla woda bedzie musiala pokonac wieksza ogleglosc.
> 
> Przy oszczednym gospodarowanu pewnie wyladujesz w okolicach 350tys PLN ale rozwaz czy na pewno chcesz ladowac sie w paliwo stale, grzejniki i lany strop


I z tego co wiem to łazienki i kuchnia to najdroższe pomieszczenia, a w projekcie są 3 łazienki, co daje dodatkowe armatury,miski wc, drzwi i tp.

----------


## kotmelka

kuchnia jest najdroższa w projekcie i wyposażeniu, łazienka na drugim miejscu wg mnie

----------


## niknil20

No właśnie wiem że w takim domu dach i fundamenty tanie nie będą ale się z tym liczę. 

Dlaczego nie lany strop?? gdybym kiedyś w przyszłości miał fundusze na adaptacje poddasza?? chyba że inny ale jaki? teriva?

i dlaczego złym pomysłem jest piec na ekogroszek czy np pelet oraz grzejniki?  W rodzinnym domu całe życie "hajcujemy" zwykłym węglem więc taki piec mnie wcale nie przeraża  :wink:  ale czemu nie grzeniki? nie jestem zwolennikiem podłogówki..

A co do łazienek to te przy sypialni połaczyło by się w jedną. Miałaby ok 8m2. Wąska i długa ale to nie przeszkadza. a ta druga to tylko wc i umywalka  :wink: 
A co do wyposażenia to inna kwestia. jedni zmieszczą się w takiej cenie za którą inni kupują jeden sprzęt  :wink:

----------


## cob_ra

Co do pieca na ekogroszek, musisz mieć miejsce na skład opału, bycie palaczem na teacie, pomieszczenie tylko jako kotłownia. Po za tym po co się truć dymem jak można dobrze ocieplić dom, dać czyste ogrzewanie w formie pompy ciepła/prądu/gazu ziemnego jak masz dostęp. Nie rzucasz ekosyfem czy innym materiałem do palienia. Masz czysto bez smrodów. 

A to pomieszczenie możesz przeznaczyć/podzielić na jakieś dodatkowy składzik, garderobe/pralnie co tylko chcesz. Podłogówka daje ci komfort, nie wieszasz kalafiorów i masz ładne pomieszczenia. 

Przemyśl, sam w tamtym roku rozpocząłem budowę i nie bawię się w śmieciucha tyko pompa ciepła. Policz sobie to wszystko i przekalkuluj. Węgiel był dobry kilkanaście lat temu.

----------


## PaRa

> Witam
> To mój pierwszy post na forum muratora
> 
> Ogrzewanie piecem na paliwo stałe np ekogroszek a zamiast podłogówki w całym domu zwykłe grzejniki.
> 
> 
> Jakie jest wasze zdanie?


Skoro już pytasz o nasz / moje zdanie, to powiem Ci o sądzę o tym sposobie ogrzewania - GŁUPOTA

A rozumiem że masz deputat na węgiel, i dlatego chcesz mieć taki piec.

----------


## wally666

Jesli planujesz kiedys zagospodarowac gore to dochodza duzo wieksze zmiany i koszta:
- sciana kolankowa,
- wyprowadzenie elektryki, wody lub przynajmniej podlaczen grzejnikow na gore
- schody/miejsce na schody na dole
- okna dachowe (w przyszlosci)
- inna wysokosc/kat nachylenia dachu
- jak budowac to docelowo taki projekt jaki potrzebujesz, kazda dobudowa  to dodakowe komplikacje - wiem bo sam dostawialem oddzielne wejscie do domu z poddaszem.

----------


## niknil20

> Skoro już pytasz o nasz / moje zdanie, to powiem Ci o sądzę o tym sposobie ogrzewania - GŁUPOTA
> 
> A rozumiem że masz deputat na węgiel, i dlatego chcesz mieć taki piec.


Nie nie mam deputatu węglowego. Wydaje mi się tylko że jest to ogrzewanie tańsze niż prąd czy gaz. A chodzenie raz dziennie do pieca z podajnikiem to chyba nie koniec świata. Nie znam się więc się pytam. 

wally 666 - dzięki za porady. Na razie poddasze nie będzie mi potrzebne więc chyba zrezygnuje z tej opcji. Co najwyżej jako strych z chowanymi schodami.

Najbardziej martwi mnie kwestia stropu i właśnie ogrzewania  :sad:  nie wiem jakie podjąć decyzje  :sad:

----------


## Bracianka

Jak lubisz mieć paskudne grzejniki pod oknami i lubisz latający od nich kurz - to rób grzejniki. W punktu widzenia ogrzewania, jeśli będziesz mieć prawidłowo wykonaną instalację, szczelny dom i WM, to nawet z grzejnikami będzie ok. Ja na początku chciałam podłogówkę tylko w łazience i w kuchni, ale jak poczytałam, to zdecydowałam się na całość (jeszcze męża trzeba było przekonać). I szczerze, w życiu nie wróciłabym do grzejników. Co do ogrzewania, nasz kolega jest zachwycony kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym i rzeczywiście tani go to wychodzi, bo na dostęp do drewna. Ale sam twierdzi, że kurz niemiłosierny, nie ważne jakby uważał - ja jestem leniwa i nawet nie chcę myśleć o paliwie stałym, mam gaz i stosunkowo niskie koszty. Projekt całkiem fajny, ja nie robiłabym poddasza, nawet w przyszłości.

----------


## firewall

Z kurzem i grzejnikami to jakaś mitologia rodem z prl-owskich blokowisk.Mam w mieszkaniu(piec gazowy) przewymiarowane grzejniki płytowe - w najcięższe mrozy miałem temperaturę na kotle 55 0C. Zwykle nie przekraczam 45 oC. Pomimo że mieszkam wśród syfiarzy kopcących z pieców paląc czym popadnie. nie mam żadnego problemu z kurzem,brudem nad kaloryferem etc.W obecnie budowanym daję kabelki bo jestem leniwy i nie lubię przepłacać za coś co może być tanie i proste.
Kominek też mam od jakichś 18-tu lat. Przez kilka lat strasznie lubiłem palić,potem coraz rzadziej.Od 3 lat nie zapaliłem ani razu.

----------


## Bracianka

Firewall, jak grzejesz rozsądnie, to tak, ale jak tak jak niektórzy znajomi moi, w piecu 70-80, bo im zimno?  :wink:  Ale tak po prawdzie naprawdę mam teraz jakoś tak mniej kurzu latającego niż w mieszkaniu z grzejnikami  :Smile:

----------


## wally666

a propos stropu to teriva, zwykla wiezba albo wiązary

----------


## firewall

Bracianka, ma to związek z grzejnikami. Panie chcą mieć taki malutki grzejniczek - bo taki ładny i prawie go nie widać. A potem lament że właśnie 80 oC i chłodno. A nikt nie zwraca uwagi że projektant ładuje grzejniki według 90/70 stopni bo klient zadowolony że takie ekonomiczne ma grzejniki. Wystarczy dać większe i problem z głowy.

----------


## Bracianka

No ja dałam większe  :Smile:  W całej podłodze i w życiu nie wróciłabym z własnej woli do grzejników  :wink:

----------


## wally666

A tak a propos,ogrzewania kablami i prądem, to jak przy prądzie podgrzewa się CWU? Duży zasobnik i mocne grzalki?

----------


## firewall

Możesz użyć bojlera elektrycznego min.80l ale lepiej 100-110l. Możesz użyć małej pompy ciepła zintegrowanej z zasobnikiem (patrz Alle...o) za parę tysięcy lub ogrzewacza przepływowego.
Duży zasobnik jest bez sensu bo generuje duże straty energii.

----------


## Belisima

Witam planuję budowę domu http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,2021,0,0.htm , tylko że bez garażu. Działkę już mam i 130 tys. w gotówce, chciałabym dobrać nie wiecej niż 150 tys. kredytu. Czy jest szanasa. Mury postawi dziadek budowlaniec, hydraulik i elektyk tez w rodzinie. Wykończenie czyli pomalowanie, panele i kafelki to mąż.

----------


## Elfir

wolałabym już garaż zamiast tych dwóch balkonów.
To nie jest tani projekt, ale jeśli wykonawstwo będziecie mieli za darmo to być może się uda.

----------


## Bejaro

> wolałabym już garaż zamiast tych dwóch balkonów.
> To nie jest tani projekt, ale jeśli wykonawstwo będziecie mieli za darmo to być może się uda.


Ten projekt ma 272 m2 powierzchni całkowitej w tym 3 łazienki plus wc nawet przy pracy własnej wg mnie to mało realne.

----------


## Elfir

zakładam stan deweloperski a nie pod klucz.

----------


## firewall

> Witam planuję budowę domu http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,2021,0,0.htm , tylko że bez garażu. Działkę już mam i 130 tys. w gotówce, chciałabym dobrać nie wiecej niż 150 tys. kredytu. Czy jest szanasa. Mury postawi dziadek budowlaniec, hydraulik i elektyk tez w rodzinie. Wykończenie czyli pomalowanie, panele i kafelki to mąż.


Zlikwiduj lukarny, zrób dach dwuspadowy,wywal te kolumienki,wydłuż garaż i buduj.

----------


## Elfir

firewall - innymi słowy - wybierz prostszy projekt  :big grin:

----------


## firewall

Tak było u mnie. Najpierw milion przeglądniętych projektów.Potem wybór kilku odpowiednich do działki. Następnie, narysowałem sam i dałem pani architekt do przerysowania.A było upraszczanie,upraszczanie aż został prostokąt z dwuspadowym dachem i przyklejonym do domu garażem :Smile:

----------


## Sorc

> Zlikwiduj lukarny, zrób dach dwuspadowy,wywal te kolumienki,wydłuż garaż i buduj.


Tylko wtedy ładny, ciekawy projekt robi się zwykłym domkiem jakich dużo 
Ta lukarna z przodu dużo uroku dodaje 
Czasami lepiej rok później zacząć budowę a te dodatkowe 20-30 tys. dolozyc - efekt na całe życie

----------


## firewall

Moze masz i rację. Dołóż jeszcze 10-20 tysi 
i będzie efektowniej

na ściany

wszystko porządne z betonu barwionego i somsiadom kapcie z nogów spadnom :wink:

----------


## firewall

Ewentualnie można błysnąć "ciekawym" ogrodzeniem

----------


## Belisima

Dzięki wszystkim za uwagi. chcemy zrobić tylko jeden balkon z przodu. Na dole zamiast wc to pomieszczenie gospodarcze, na górze też zamiast dwóch ma być jedna.

----------


## CodeSnipper

> Tak było u mnie. Najpierw milion przeglądniętych projektów.Potem wybór kilku odpowiednich do działki. Następnie, narysowałem sam i dałem pani architekt do przerysowania.A było upraszczanie,upraszczanie aż został prostokąt z dwuspadowym dachem i przyklejonym do domu garażem


Skąd ja to znam  :big grin:

----------


## firewall

> Dzięki wszystkim za uwagi. chcemy zrobić tylko jeden balkon z przodu. Na dole zamiast wc to pomieszczenie gospodarcze, na górze też zamiast dwóch ma być jedna.


Zrobisz jak zechcesz tylko pamiętaj ze każde udziwnienie generuje wyższe koszty i późniejsze problemy. A balkon zwykle kończy jako miejsce do wystawiania pościeli do wietrzenia .

----------


## Elfir

w mojej okolicy większość balkonów stoi niewykończona latami  :big grin: 
A balkon do frontu nigdy nie będzie wykorzystany, bo nie zapewnia jakiejkolwiek intymności.

----------


## wally666

Firewall masz może watek o swoim domku? Chętnie bym poczytal

----------


## firewall

Był,ale został wykasowany w ramach protestu przeciwko działaniom redakcji usuwających wpisy (moje i innych) nt. cwaniaka biorącego wpłaty na styrodur i nie dostarczając go lub po wielu,wielu miesiącach np. dostarczając coś innego( np. zamiast styroduru ktoś zgodził sie na pustaki - byle tylko coś odzyskać)

----------


## CodeSnipper

Może być jeszcze na www.archive.org - tylko tytuł wątku by się przydał

----------


## wally666

nie udalo mi sie go juz namierzyc, watek znalazlem ale niestety archive tego nie zkeszowal

----------


## marcuso86

Panowie mam działke 970m (narazie wszystkie media w granicy czyli drodze asfaltowej). Oraz odłozone troche gotówki.
I teraz mam pytania czy przy obecnych cenach tego roku i cenach robocizny jestem w stanie wybudować dom około 120m z podwójnym garażem (ewentualnie pojedynczym) w cenie 350 tyś tak aby w nim zamieszkać. (bez ocieplenia zew i elewacji)
Zakres prac do SSZ firma - reszta sys gospodarczym a ocieplenie poddasza, zabudowa K-G malowanie itd samemu.
Ogrzewanie kocioł na ekogroszek (niestety gazu nie ma).
I teraz pytanie czy jest ses z taką kwotą pchać sie w parterówke z kopertą czy lepiej dom z poddaszem użytkowym i dachem 2 spadowym.
Przy parterówce ogranicza mnie troche działka - 24 metry szerokości.
Prosze o opinie osoby które wybudowały za taką cene w 2015 roku i zamieszkały.
I czy brać sie za parterówke 115-125m czy dwuspadowy z poddaszem.
Czy jest ses pchać sie przy takiej kwocie w coś takiego:
http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...cjan,1018.html

----------


## firewall

Parterowy wygodniejszy,a działka duża.Przy tych pieniądzach bez problemu.

----------


## compi

Nieduży dom więc odpuść ekogorszek, kominy, zyskasz powierzchnię i wolny czas, który stracisz w kotłowni.  Też jestem za parterówką, tym bardziej że ta z linku jest całkiem fajna. Odpadnie Ci pracochłonne poddasze i niepotrzebne schody.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Dobrze zaizoluj i grzej prądem. 120m2 to jest mały domek, po co grzać go ekogroszkiem? Wtedy w kotłowni robisz pralnię a w gospodarczym spiżarnię. Kasę zaoszczędzoną na budowie instalacji i komina wrzuć w izolację, powinno nawet jeszcze zostać. Warto przed wybraniem projektu rozważyć wszystkie za i przeciw.

----------


## kemot_p

@marcuso86
Jeśli chodzi o parterowke to sprawdź zapis planu zagospodarowania dotyczący powierzchni zabudowy. Ja mam działkę o podobnej powierzchni, ale u mnie porterówka z podwójnym garażem się nie zmieści, bo przekroczylbym maksymalną powierzchnię zabudowy.

----------


## wally666

Panowie, moj plan jest nastepujacy, narysowalem sobie we floorplannerze domek ktory jest moim marzeniem. Dzialka ktora mam na oku jest waska 19m a dluga 49. I teraz pytanie, czy ten projekt masens? chcialem maksymalnie uproscic bryle (prostokat), chcialem zminimalizowac korytarze (mniej niz 10% powierzchni uzytkowej). Powierzchnia wszystkich pomieszczen (oprocz garazu) to ~142m2. Garaz pomijam celowo, jesli koszty beda zbyt duze to tymczasowo w miejsce garazu moge postawic wiate o konstrukcji metalowej o wymiarach 6,5 x 6,5 ktora posiadam w obecnym miejscu zamieszkania.

Do jakiego poziomu budowy i wykonczenia w rozsadnym srednim standardzie dojde z kwota 350tys PLN? 

Troche szczegolow dot. planow zasilania itp:
1. sciany - beton komorkowy lub silka
2. dobre ocieplenie scian oraz dachu,
3. dachu - dwuspadowy z niedroga dachowka ceramiczna, bez okien dachowych, wiazary z miejscem na strych po srodku
4. grzanie pradem, brak kominka
5. nie licze mebli ktore moge przeniesc ale lazienki i kuchnia w 100% od nowa
6. elektryke ogarne ze znajomym,
7. skoro grzanie kablami to na pewno duzy nacisk poloze na ocieplenie i uszczelnienie, szczelny montaz okien, dachu itd.
8. plyta fundamentowa to podstawa - tylko pod domem

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jeśli budujesz firmami to poleciłbym rozważenie szkieletu drewnianego. Do grzania prądem i fajnej izolacji to wymarzona konfiguracja. Nie namawiam, ale sam byłem u siebie pionierem, a teraz ludzie, którzy namawiali mnie na mur przyhodzą, oglądają, patrzą na rachunki za prąd i mówią "kurde, miałeś rację".

Skoro chcesz niedrogą dachówkę, to rozważ też blachę. Tym bardziej, że skoro parterówka to akustyka blachy Ci nie będzie przeszkadzać.

Zdjęcie za małe, żeby coś odczytać.

----------


## marcuso86

Czy ktoś budował podobny w 2015roku dom parterowy (wielkościowo) i czy może potwierdzić że zamknął sie w granicach 180 tyś  SSZ z dachówką ceramiczną (widomo średnia klasa żadnych chitow - ewentualnie gont) który budowała firma?

----------


## firewall

> 


Tam gdzie łazienka i PG pogłębiłbym trochę korytarz,pomieszczenia.stają się ładniejsze a unikasz korytarza rodem z wagonu pkp. Żona będzie zachwycona miejscem na komódkę,lustro,donicę etc.
Co do kosztów wszystko zależy od materiałów. Na płycie i ociepleniu i pokryciu dachowym nie ma co oszczędzać bo to jednorazowy wydatek.

----------


## wally666

Szerokosc korytarza to ok 1,4m. Z tym korytarzem to niezly pomysl od razu wejscie do kuchni od strony korytarza robi sie wieksze. Wejscie do pom. gosp. bedzie od kuchni i nie chcialbym jakos drastycznie go zmniejszac. 

Zastanawiam sie jeszcze nad mala antresola nad czescia salonu/kuchni i otwarciu pozostalej przestrzeni nad salonem az do sufitu. Od razu z antresoli byloby normalne wejscie na strych. Tylko te koszty...

----------


## wally666

wieksza fota jest tutaj:
http://iv.pl/images/07838785715297578239.png

Szkielet rozwazalem ale:
1. ja lubie jak mam w domy chlodno, nienawidze przegrzewania a temp. 24-25 powoduja ze sie topie. 
2. akustyka,

----------


## CodeSnipper

Rozumiem.  A skoro lubisz chłodno,  to tym bardziej olej ekogroszek.

----------


## wally666

absolutnie ekogroszku nigdy nie rozwazalem, chcialbym pojsc w kable choc gaz i podlogowka tez jest opcja bo gaz jest w drodze

----------


## marcuso86

Panowie czy ktoś budował parterówke ok 120m w 2014 - 2015 i ma jakiś dziennik z kosztami tu na forum - chciałbym widzieć jak to mniejwiecej wygląda

----------


## CodeSnipper

Musisz szukać. Mój z poddaszem wybudowałem za 220 tys. z mnóstwem pracy własnej. 123m2.

----------


## Bejaro

> Panowie czy ktoś budował parterówke ok 120m w 2014 - 2015 i ma jakiś dziennik z kosztami tu na forum - chciałbym widzieć jak to mniejwiecej wygląda


Świeże koszty tu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...anienki/page15

----------


## niktspecjalny

> wieksza fota jest tutaj:
> http://iv.pl/images/07838785715297578239.png
> 
> Szkielet rozwazalem ale:
> 1. ja lubie jak mam w domy chlodno, nienawidze przegrzewania a temp. 24-25 powoduja ze sie topie. 
> 2. akustyka,



Witam .

W sumie ten korytarz nie jest taki mały.Możesz mi napisać co nazywasz łapaczem?

----------


## marcuso86

> Świeże koszty tu:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...anienki/page15



Jednak to dużo prostszy budynek i z dachem 2 spadowym. A ja myśle o kopercie i około 115m+garaż

----------


## wally666

Oj sorka, lapacz to miejsce którym wchodze do domu, taki miejscowy slang :Smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Oj sorka, lapacz to miejsce którym wchodze do domu, taki miejscowy slang


To akurat nazywa się wiatrołap.

----------


## topolo

> Panowie czy ktoś budował parterówke ok 120m w 2014 - 2015 i ma jakiś dziennik z kosztami tu na forum - chciałbym widzieć jak to mniejwiecej wygląda



Projekt Grenada, http://dompasja.pl/szukaj/?nazwa=Grenada
Start lipiec 2015, obecnie SSZ(prawie). Brakuje Bramy garazowej i drzwi wejściowych. Jestem na poziomie 180kPLN. 40% kwoty to dach(ceramika roben piemont). BK Termobet. Okna Dako, 3 szyby. Fundament wykonany porządnie, z chudym i stopą, reszta pustak szalunkowy, bez dziadowania i lania betonu  w ziemię.
Jedna firma to murarze, osobna firma do dachu. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marcuso86

Strasznie to odbiega z kosztorysem podanym na tej stronie. Dom dość duży - salon gigant i sypialnia - dach też dosyć skomplikowany - ile ma metrów? Strop lany czy drewniany?

----------


## topolo

> Strasznie to odbiega z kosztorysem podanym na tej stronie. Dom dość duży - salon gigant i sypialnia - dach też dosyć skomplikowany - ile ma metrów? Strop lany czy drewniany?



Dach 350m2. Strop lany.

Mogę w miarę wyszczególnić koszty na maila.

Projekt w punkt pasuje do naszych założeń - najwięcej czasu spędza się w salonie i kuchni i mają być duże. Pokoje nie muszą być super obszerne.

Kosztorys, faktycznie, niszczy marzenia. Tak naprawdę już prawie zdecydowaliśmy się na projekt Prosty 3A(domy z wizją). Jednak zabralem się za zestawienia materiałów na podstawie szkiców ze strony, na tej podstawie mogłem policzyć koszty fundamentu, ściań, stropu i dachówki. Wyceniłem robociznę i tylko na tej podstawie zabrałem się za budowę Grenady. Patrząc na kosztorys nie zdecydowałbym się na ten dom.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Kosztorysy na stronach to pic. To jasne że muszą być tanie aby marzyciele kupili projekt.

----------


## marcuso86

Właśnie że kosztorys tego domu na stronie http://dompasja.pl/?projekty_wordpres=grenada podaje SSZ na poziomie 309 tyś zł - a koledze udało sie wybudować za 190 max.

----------


## lukaszu

Witam,

wpadł mi w oko projekt Neptun IV dostępny na wielu stronach. Rzecz w tym, że koszty budowy są różne i znacznie odbiegające.

http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/mt_neptun_4_ce.htm 
stan surowy zamknięty: 192.000zł 

http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-neptun-4-BSA1541
http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekt-domu-neptun_4.php
stan surowy zmaknięty bez instalacji 255.000zł

Pytanie, czy takie elementy wykończenia jak łazienka, podłogi są wliczone w cenę?
Czy np. szambo albo przydomowa oczyszczalnia jest uwzgledniona?

Czy znacznie zmieni się koszt, jeśli zrezygnuję z ogrzewania CO (bez kotłowni, komina,)
na rzecz smaodzielnie zrobionej pompy ciepła (około 30k zł). Rezygnacja z kominka,
zamontowanie wentylacji mechanicznej.

Ile z dużym marginesem będzie kosztowało mnie zamieszkanie bez kuchni, szaf,
tylko wykończenie na gotowo?

----------


## EZS

Powierzchnia do wybudowania to 166m2 a z tego użytkowa jedynie 109. kubatura wieksza, niż u mnie przy 124 m2. Przy maleńkim domku garaż w bryle! Połamany, trudny i kosztowny dach. Ogólnie projekt dość fajny alle nie dla oszczędzających. inaczej mówiąc- chcesz mieć fajny mały domek to buduj, tylko po niewielkich przeróbkach, bo widzę tam kilka niefunkcjonalnych baboli. Ale na oszczędności nie licz. Cena? 166 m2 razy ok 2,5 tyś to daje powyżej 400 tyś. I to by się zgadzało, stan surowy zamknięty to połowa kosztów. Często mniejsza połowa  :wink:

----------


## kajzer83

> Powierzchnia do wybudowania to 166m2 a z tego użytkowa jedynie 109. kubatura wieksza, niż u mnie przy 124 m2. Przy maleńkim domku garaż w bryle! Połamany, trudny i kosztowny dach. Ogólnie projekt dość fajny alle nie dla oszczędzających. inaczej mówiąc- chcesz mieć fajny mały domek to buduj, tylko po niewielkich przeróbkach, bo widzę tam kilka niefunkcjonalnych baboli. Ale na oszczędności nie licz. Cena? 166 m2 razy ok 2,5 tyś to daje powyżej 400 tyś. I to by się zgadzało, stan surowy zamknięty to połowa kosztów. Często mniejsza połowa


Witam!
Mam pytanie odnosnie garazu: rozumiem ze lepiej jest budowac garaz w bryle przy malym domku a przy duzym osobno???o co chodzi bo juz pare razy sie spotkalem na forum z tym watkiem....

----------


## firewall

najtaniej.....wiata

----------


## dawiddur

Co powiecie o tym projekcie? 
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...&wo_1=&v=1&sd=

Na forum dosyć często powtarza się hasło: "musisz liczyć ok. 2500zł/m2"...
Mam liczyć m2 czego? 
- powierzchni użytkowej? No chyba nie...
- powierzchni zabudowy? Też chyba nie...
- powierzchni podłóg wszystkich pomieszczeń? wydaje mi się, że tak. Mylę się?


Bryła budynku podoba mi się, rozkład pomieszczeń również (szukam gotowca idealnego, tzn. takiego, w którym jeśli nie muszę to nic nie zmieniam). W moim przypadku interesuje się odbiciem lustrzanym - elewacja od strony salonu, kuchni i tarasu znalazłaby się od strony południowej. 
Jest kotłownia na paliwo stałe (gazu brak, w prąd nie wejdę), są 2 pełnoprawne łazienki czyli toaleta+prysznic/wanna. Są przyzwoitej wielkości sypialnie. Rezygnowałbym z jednego komina - nie chcę mieć kominka - jedna kotłownia w domu wystarczy. Może WM "tymi rękoma robiona". 

Co sądzicie o tym projekcie w kontekście budowania z budżetem 300k? Oczywiście uzbrojona i ogrodzona działka jest.

----------


## firewall

Powinieneś zmieścić się.Pom.2,3,4,5 połączyłbym w jedno (taniej i jest przestrzenniej)

----------


## dawiddur

Owszem, myślałem o tym, ale o połączeniu pomieszczeń nr 2, 3 i 4 tworząc tym samym dużą spiżarnię - graciarnię z przejściem z korytarza i kuchni. 

20m2 kuchni w naszym przypadku byłoby nietrafionym pomysłem.

----------


## Nurek_

Witam
To mój pierwszy post na forum, więc na początek chciałem się przywitać.
Przymierzamy się do budowy, na razie jesteśmy na etapie planów i zbierania funduszy. Mamy na działkę, resztę planujemy sfinansować kredytem i ze sprzedaży mieszkania - łącznie właśnie ok. 300 tyś zł.
Podoba nam się projekt:
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/erin-ii
Ma wszystko na czym nam zależy: kotłownio-pralnię, spiżarnię, łazienkę w której można zmieścić wannę i natrysk i oddzielne wc. I to wszytko w pasującym nam układzie, na w miarę niewielkiej powierzchni.

Z tego co zdążyłem wyczytać na forum to taki domek byłby osiągalny, ale tak na styk. Trochę się tego "na styk" boję, bo wiadomo coś może wyskoczyć, a nie chciałbym zostać z ukończonym w 3/4 domem i bez kasy.
Sam niestety wiele nie zrobię, mogę zrobić elektrykę, malowanie, panele i to chyba tyle, wiec zostaje branie ekip.
Zastanawiam się nad "potanieniem" projektu. Pierwsza sprawa - na pewno nie chcemy kominka, więc chyba odpada jeden komin?
Druga sprawa: na 100% nie będziemy wykorzystywać poddasza. Czy w  związku z tym zamiana stropu na drewniany da zauważalne korzyści finansowe? Jest to w ogóle wykonalne?
Z pokryciem dachu celowałbym w blachę, jest chyba sporo taniej niż dachówka. Ogrzewanie gazowe, na 90% grzejniki.

Myślę również nad garażem - planuje osobno stojący, na 2 auta. Pytanie czy budować go równolegle, czy po zakończeniu domu. Za drugą opcją przemawiają koszty - będę wiedział czy mnie w ogóle stać, jak nie, to zadowolę się jakimś blaszakiem do czasu aż będę miał kasę. Z kolei przy budowie równoległej, ekipa budująca robi jedno i drugie, nie umawiam się 2 razy, nie muszę dwa razy szukać materiałów,  płacić transportu itd. Może na początek postawić garaż w stanie surowym, a resztę sobie darować do zakończenia domu? Jak w ogóle kosztowo za m2 wychodzi budowa garażu?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nie zrobisz bo nie umiesz czy nie masz czasu? Czy masz kogoś do pomocy? Rozważałeś szkielet drewniany? Dużo można zrobić samemu.

Nie wiem jakie są ceny na Śląsku, u mnie w okolicy ekipami za 300tysi byłoby chyba na styk. Garaż - najprościej i najszybciej zrobić wiatę obitą płytami OSB. Cztery albo sześć stop fundamentowych, na nich belki połączone belkami poprzecznymi u dołu i u góry , całość obita płytami. Dach jednospadowy.

----------


## ZbyszekT

> Co powiecie o tym projekcie? 
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...&wo_1=&v=1&sd=
> 
> Co sądzicie o tym projekcie w kontekście budowania z budżetem 300k? Oczywiście uzbrojona i ogrodzona działka jest.


To jest drogi projekt, dużego domu z dużym dachem, z dużą powierzchnią podcieni, które są dużo droższe, niż gdyby były pokojem wewnątrz domu po tym samym obrysie.






> Witam
> To mój pierwszy post na forum, więc na początek chciałem się przywitać.
> Przymierzamy się do budowy, na razie jesteśmy na etapie planów i zbierania funduszy. Mamy na działkę, resztę planujemy sfinansować kredytem i ze sprzedaży mieszkania - łącznie właśnie ok. 300 tyś zł.
> Podoba nam się projekt:
> http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/erin-ii
> Ma wszystko na czym nam zależy: kotłownio-pralnię, spiżarnię, łazienkę w której można zmieścić wannę i natrysk i oddzielne wc. I to wszytko w pasującym nam układzie, na w miarę niewielkiej powierzchni.


A to jest fajny, mały domek, realny za 300 tyś.

Co do Twoich rozważań - nie popełniaj mojego błędu. Żadnych kominów, 100% podłogówka, Pompa ciepłą powietrze-woda, bez buforów.

----------


## wally666

Erin II to bardzo mały domek o prostej bryle, 300tys to już naprawde sporo jak na taka mala klitke. Powinieneś się zmieścić bez większych problemów. Ją licze że za ok 140m po podłożach w podobnej bryle wyrobie się w 350k bez mebli

----------


## kasiamirek

ja mam cel zmieścić sie w 300 tyś. z projektem http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...t,2179,0,0.htm

nie wliczam w to działki pozwoleń etc.   Budżet mam nieco wiekszy ale plan jest zamknąć sie w 300k.

----------


## meczesiu

> Witam
> To mój pierwszy post na forum, więc na początek chciałem się przywitać.
> Przymierzamy się do budowy, na razie jesteśmy na etapie planów i zbierania funduszy. Mamy na działkę, resztę planujemy sfinansować kredytem i ze sprzedaży mieszkania - łącznie właśnie ok. 300 tyś zł.
> Podoba nam się projekt:
> http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/erin-ii
> Ma wszystko na czym nam zależy: kotłownio-pralnię, spiżarnię, łazienkę w której można zmieścić wannę i natrysk i oddzielne wc. I to wszytko w pasującym nam układzie, na w miarę niewielkiej powierzchni.
> 
> Z tego co zdążyłem wyczytać na forum to taki domek byłby osiągalny, ale tak na styk. Trochę się tego "na styk" boję, bo wiadomo coś może wyskoczyć, a nie chciałbym zostać z ukończonym w 3/4 domem i bez kasy.
> Sam niestety wiele nie zrobię, mogę zrobić elektrykę, malowanie, panele i to chyba tyle, wiec zostaje branie ekip.
> ...


Buduję Kornel Energo - można powiedzieć identyczny dom jak Erin, metodą gospodarczą. Na dzień dzisiejszy SSZ okna z roletami 3 szyby, na dachy blachodachówka bud-mat venecja + elektryka, ocieplony strop drewniany, część hydrauliki i kupiony tynk gipsowy razem z projektem i dokumentacją (pozwoleniami, mapami itp) koszt budowy  85 tyś.  ... Kolega ma wybudowanego Eirna II z garażem - wszystko robiły mu firmy wydał około 250- 280 tyś. Mała miejscowość, więc koszty robocizny tańsze.

----------


## Nurek_

> Nie zrobisz bo nie umiesz czy nie masz czasu? Czy masz kogoś do pomocy? Rozważałeś szkielet drewniany? Dużo można zrobić samemu.


Nigdy nie murowałem, kafelkowałem itp. nie miałem nawet okazji przyjrzeć się jak się większość tych rzeczy robi. Nie chcę brać się za coś, co wiem że mogę spaprać i będzie kłopot. Do pomocy też za bardzo nie mam nikogo, czasem pewnie mógłbym poprosić kogoś z przyjaciół czy rodziny, ale bez przesady - każdy pracuje, ma swoje życie. 
Mam kuzyna który buduje domy - ale mieszka na drugim końcu Polski. Jest raczej dobry, ludzie go chwalą i sobie polecają. Ale u siebie w okolicy jak ma dom do postawienia, to dobiera sobie kilku ludzi i budują. U mnie, musiałbym ich gdzieś zakwaterować, dać jeść - nie wiem czy chce mi się w to bawić. Jak zrobi coś nie tak, to będzie głupio powiedzieć. Gdzieś czytałem temat czy brać szwagra do budowy i wszyscy byli na nie - i w sumie też tak myślę.




> A to jest fajny, mały domek, realny za 300 tyś.
> Co do Twoich rozważań - nie popełniaj mojego błędu. Żadnych kominów, 100% podłogówka, Pompa ciepłą powietrze-woda, bez buforów.


Zobaczymy jak będzie. W okolicy gdzie mamy upatrzone działki jest bezproblemowy dostęp do gazu i chyba będziemy szli w tym kierunku. Co do podłogówki - nie jestem przekonany, kafelkować będziemy tylko kuchnię, łazienki i ewentualnie wiatrołap, reszta panele, może deska jak się uda - a to średnio współgra z podłogówką. Niby są panele do podłogówki, ale droższe. do tego specjalny podkład itd. Nie mówię, że nie chciałbym podłogówki, ale jak się liczy każdy grosz, to wolę postawić na tanie, proste i sprawdzone rozwiązania.




> Buduję Kornel Energo - można powiedzieć identyczny dom jak Erin, metodą gospodarczą. 
> Na dzień dzisiejszy SSZ okna z roletami 3 szyby, na dachy blachodachówka bud-mat venecja + elektryka, ocieplony strop drewniany, część hydrauliki i kupiony tynk gipsowy razem z projektem i dokumentacją (pozwoleniami, mapami itp) koszt budowy  85 tyś.  ... Kolega ma wybudowanego Eirna II z garażem - wszystko robiły mu firmy wydał około 250- 280 tyś. Mała miejscowość, więc koszty robocizny tańsze.


Czyli robiłeś strop drewniany zamiast wylewanego - kwestie finansowe czy inne? Właśnie szwagier mi mówił, ze do parterówki to tylko drewniany - szybciej, łatwiej ocieplić. A my na 100% nie planujemy wykorzystywać poddasza.

----------


## Bracianka

> Co do podłogówki - nie jestem przekonany, kafelkować będziemy tylko kuchnię, łazienki i ewentualnie wiatrołap, reszta panele, może deska jak się uda - a to średnio współgra z podłogówką. Niby są panele do podłogówki, ale droższe. do tego specjalny podkład itd. Nie mówię, że nie chciałbym podłogówki, ale jak się liczy każdy grosz, to wolę postawić na tanie, proste i sprawdzone rozwiązania.


Nie idź tą drogą  :wink:  Teraz praktycznie każde panele można kłaść na ogrzewaniu podłogowym, podkład na podłogówkę znajdziesz w każdym markecie. Płytki mam w wiatrołapie, kotłowni, przedpokoju, kuchni i łazienkach, wszystkie pokoje i przedpokój na górze to panele. Zapłaciliśmy za nie całe 26zł/m2, bo promocja była. Spokojnie do 40zł/m2 wyjdą panele. Na forum jest też sporo osób, które mają na podłogówce drewno. Wystarczy poczytać.

----------


## meczesiu

> Czyli robiłeś strop drewniany zamiast wylewanego - kwestie finansowe czy inne? Właśnie szwagier mi mówił, ze do parterówki to tylko drewniany - szybciej, łatwiej ocieplić. A my na 100% nie planujemy wykorzystywać poddasza.



Strop drewniany to oszczędność, łatwość zrobienia ipt. W przypadku budowy z poddaszem użytkowym TYLKO strop betonowy!. W pozostałych przypadkach można zrobić drewniany, bez szalowania i kombinowania.

----------


## noc

> Zobaczymy jak będzie. W okolicy gdzie mamy upatrzone działki jest bezproblemowy dostęp do gazu i chyba będziemy szli w tym kierunku. Co do podłogówki - nie jestem przekonany, kafelkować będziemy tylko kuchnię, łazienki i ewentualnie wiatrołap, reszta panele, może deska jak się uda - a to średnio współgra z podłogówką. Niby są panele do podłogówki, ale droższe. do tego specjalny podkład itd. Nie mówię, że nie chciałbym podłogówki, ale jak się liczy każdy grosz, to wolę postawić na tanie, proste i sprawdzone rozwiązania.


Powielasz mity z tymi panelami na OP. Każde panele możesz położyć na OP, jakiekolwiek. I w zasadzie każdy podkład na to się nadaje, tylko gruby podkład+panel należy uwzględnić przy układaniu pętli OP. Zazwyczaj trzeba zagęścić o 5cm, w stosunku do płytek. To jest już sprawdzone rozwiązanie, np. u mnie 0d prawie 4 lat, bez problemów. Mozaika także na ogól nadaje się na OP. Jakieś problemy mogą być wyłącznie z długimi deskami, należałoby zasięgnąć opinii fachowca od podłóg drewnianych, niektóre drewna nadają się na OP.
A ze szwagrem rzeczywiście lepiej spotkać się przy wódce, niż na własnej budowie.

----------


## CodeSnipper

> Nigdy nie murowałem, kafelkowałem itp. nie miałem nawet okazji przyjrzeć się jak się większość tych rzeczy robi. Nie chcę brać się za coś, co wiem że mogę spaprać i będzie kłopot. Do pomocy też za bardzo nie mam nikogo, czasem pewnie mógłbym poprosić kogoś z przyjaciół czy rodziny, ale bez przesady - każdy pracuje, ma swoje życie. 
> Mam kuzyna który buduje domy - ale mieszka na drugim końcu Polski. Jest raczej dobry, ludzie go chwalą i sobie polecają. Ale u siebie w okolicy jak ma dom do postawienia, to dobiera sobie kilku ludzi i budują. U mnie, musiałbym ich gdzieś zakwaterować, dać jeść - nie wiem czy chce mi się w to bawić. Jak zrobi coś nie tak, to będzie głupio powiedzieć. Gdzieś czytałem temat czy brać szwagra do budowy i wszyscy byli na nie - i w sumie też tak myślę


W takim razie bierz ekipy i rób w technologii, jaką umieją wykonać u Ciebie w regionie. 

Ja też nigdy nie robiłem nic na budowie. Musiałem się nauczyć jednak bo mieliśmy tylko 210 tysięcy. Dom wybudowałem z piątką szwagrów i resztą rodziny  :wink:  Więc zaprzeczam temu mitowi  :big tongue:

----------


## agao_83

co sądzicie o tym projekcie http://z500.pl/projekt/1176/Z376_D,p...omentarze.html ? budowany w wersji murowanej, opalany pelletem? Na poddaszu strych - rupieciarnia, bez opcji typowego użytkowego, więc pewnie strop byłby drewniany, żeby było taniej. Jak oceniacie koszty do deweloperki ze sporym wkładem pracy własnej (murarz+ mąż jako pomocnik)

----------


## firewall

Prosty,tani w wykonaniu projekt.Tylko po co ci ten pellet przy tak małym domku?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Taka stodoła aż prosi się o wybudowanie energooszczędne. A wtedy nawet prąd nie wychodzi drogo. Za 300 tysięcy powinno się udać jeśli przynajmniej pół roboty zrobicie samodzielnie. Bo samo murowanie to pikuś.

----------


## agao_83

wolałabym gaz, ale opcji na to raczej nie będzie. Prądu się mimo wszystko boję - stale drożeje. Plan jest wybudować jak najtaniej i za parę lat, jak finansowo się odbijemy zrobić np. pompę ciepła, wentylację mech. z reku itd. Przy parterówce montaż instalacji nie powinien być zbyt skomplikowany. Poza murami sami chcemy kłaść podłogi, malować, robić oświetlenie, biały montaż itd. - ogólnie wykończenie poza kładzeniem płytek, bo na tym się nie znamy będzie w naszych rękach. Chcielibyśmy zmieścić się w 250tys ze zrobioną kuchnią i 1 łazienką ale czy to realne? Wydaje mi się, że może być ciężko :/

----------


## wally666

fajny ten domek, rozklad pomieszczek taki jak sobie wyobrazalem, juz widze ze jestem w stanie zaczerpnac z niego kilka zmian do swojego. Tu powiekszyc, tu przedluzyc i mam to co chcialem.

----------


## agao_83

> fajny ten domek, rozklad pomieszczek taki jak sobie wyobrazalem, juz widze ze jestem w stanie zaczerpnac z niego kilka zmian do swojego. Tu powiekszyc, tu przedluzyc i mam to co chcialem.


to w zasadzie pierwszy projekt, który jest właściwie idealny - jedyna zmiana to ewentualne wydłużenie go o 0,5m od str salonu, żeby powiększyć kotłownię i powiększenie wc kosztem łazienki, żeby wstawić prysznic  :smile:  tyle  :smile:

----------


## Bracianka

> wolałabym gaz, ale opcji na to raczej nie będzie. Prądu się mimo wszystko boję - stale drożeje. Plan jest wybudować jak najtaniej i za parę lat, jak finansowo się odbijemy zrobić np. pompę ciepła, wentylację mech. z reku itd. Przy parterówce montaż instalacji nie powinien być zbyt skomplikowany. Poza murami sami chcemy kłaść podłogi, malować, robić oświetlenie, biały montaż itd. - ogólnie wykończenie poza kładzeniem płytek, bo na tym się nie znamy będzie w naszych rękach. Chcielibyśmy zmieścić się w 250tys ze zrobioną kuchnią i 1 łazienką ale czy to realne? Wydaje mi się, że może być ciężko :/


Robienie tego za kilka lat jest bez sensu - wydasz dwa razy pieniądze na to samo - nie lepiej tak zaprojektować, żeby np. od razu wyrzucić kominy wentylacyjne a zrobić WM z reku? Koszt będzie albo ten sam, albo naprawdę niższy. Zwłaszcza jeśli położycie rury sami, co nie jest żadną filozofią. Podobnie z pompą. Może poszukajcie trochę mniejszego domu (z jednym pomieszczeniem mniej i bez komina) to akurat wyjdzie, że będziecie mieć pieniądze na pompę od razu. My zrobiliśmy MTM Zięba (z poddaszem) za 275 tys. (stan na teraz - zostały do zrobienia pierdoły, listwy, lampy niektóre, z większych tynk, mamy pomalowaną elewację po prostu), więc pewnie się Wam uda. Choć z tego co widzę u kolegi, który też podobny rozmiar z Z500 chce budować, to fundamenty i dach są sporo droższe niż u nas.

----------


## Arturo72

> wolałabym gaz, ale opcji na to raczej nie będzie. Prądu się mimo wszystko boję - stale drożeje. Plan jest wybudować jak najtaniej i za parę lat, jak finansowo się odbijemy zrobić np. pompę ciepła, wentylację mech. z reku itd. Przy parterówce montaż instalacji nie powinien być zbyt skomplikowany. Poza murami sami chcemy kłaść podłogi, malować, robić oświetlenie, biały montaż itd. - ogólnie wykończenie poza kładzeniem płytek, bo na tym się nie znamy będzie w naszych rękach. Chcielibyśmy zmieścić się w 250tys ze zrobioną kuchnią i 1 łazienką ale czy to realne? Wydaje mi się, że może być ciężko :/


Prąd stale drożeje ? Za granicą ? Bo w Polsce wręcz tanieje.
Gaz ? Mam go przy działce i chciałem grzać prądem.
Paliwa stałe w nowym takim małym domu ?
A czemu tak drogo ? Nie żal wam kasiory ?
Toż to najdroższe systemy grzewcze a tym bardziej pelet.
Paliwo stałe to kocioł+komin+kotłownia a więc jaki koszt tego wszystkiego liczysz ?


> Może poszukajcie trochę mniejszego domu (z jednym pomieszczeniem mniej i bez komina) to akurat wyjdzie, że będziecie mieć pieniądze na pompę od razu.


Dokładnie,pompa czy to prąd nie potrzebuje ani kotłowni ani komina bo wystarczy wneka lub suszarnia i min.20tys.zł w kieszeni.
Dlatego paliwa stałe są najdroższym sposobem na grzanie nowych domów.

----------


## schizo85

> wolałabym gaz, ale opcji na to raczej nie będzie. Prądu się mimo wszystko boję - stale drożeje. Plan jest wybudować jak najtaniej i za parę lat, jak finansowo się odbijemy zrobić np. pompę ciepła, wentylację mech. z reku itd. Przy parterówce montaż instalacji nie powinien być zbyt skomplikowany. Poza murami sami chcemy kłaść podłogi, malować, robić oświetlenie, biały montaż itd. - ogólnie wykończenie poza kładzeniem płytek, bo na tym się nie znamy będzie w naszych rękach. Chcielibyśmy zmieścić się w 250tys ze zrobioną kuchnią i 1 łazienką ale czy to realne? Wydaje mi się, że może być ciężko :/


Rób od razu tak jak ma być, pominiesz komin, nie rozbudujesz kotłowni, kocioł na pellet odpadnie i zostanie w kieszeni na pompę ciepła. Ja mam identyczny dom, ten sam układ w środku tylko 7m2 mniejszy i z pompą ciepła, rekuperacją, wszystkimi papierami, częścią mebli itd. itp. 280tys.

----------


## asolt

> ...
> 
> .... Dom wybudowałem z piątką szwagrów i resztą rodziny  Więc zaprzeczam temu mitowi


Nie kazdy ma pieciu szwagrów i to szwagrów chętnych do pomocy i mających na to czas.

----------


## agao_83

obawiam się, że komin i tak będzie musiał być ze względu na kominek, którego mąż nie odpuści, więc skoro i tak będziemy budować komin, to można go zorbić od razu dla kotła na pellet. co do WM to ciągle mam przeświadczenie, ze droga zabawa zwłaszcza z dobrym reku. Chyba będę usiała dokładniej zbadać temat

----------


## agao_83

mniejsza ilośc pokoi niestety odpada - sypialnie muszą być 3 + gabinet. tego nei możemy zmienić

----------


## Bracianka

> obawiam się, że komin i tak będzie musiał być ze względu na kominek, którego mąż nie odpuści, więc skoro i tak będziemy budować komin, to można go zorbić od razu dla kotła na pellet. co do WM to ciągle mam przeświadczenie, ze droga zabawa zwłaszcza z dobrym reku. Chyba będę usiała dokładniej zbadać temat


Hmmm, na pewno masz jakieś sposoby, żeby męża odwieść od kominka  :wink:  

Ja mam komin na wszelki wypadek - najgłupiej wydane kilka tysięcy zł... Zwłaszcza, że mam kotłownię tak usytuowaną, że nie byłoby żadnego problemu kiedyś (w razie nie wiadomo jakiej katastrofy) postawić go na zewnątrz budynku. Co do kosztów reku - znów, zamiast robić kominy wentylacyjne, można od razu zaplanować reku.

----------


## agao_83

> Hmmm, na pewno masz jakieś sposoby, żeby męża odwieść od kominka  
> 
> Ja mam komin na wszelki wypadek - najgłupiej wydane kilka tysięcy zł... Zwłaszcza, że mam kotłownię tak usytuowaną, że nie byłoby żadnego problemu kiedyś (w razie nie wiadomo jakiej katastrofy) postawić go na zewnątrz budynku. Co do kosztów reku - znów, zamiast robić kominy wentylacyjne, można od razu zaplanować reku.


nad WM z reku ciągle się zastanawiam ale PC pewnie póki co odpuszczę i zostanie pellet, bo tego kominka to nie da rady wyrzucić - całe życie marzył, że będzie miał, więc i tak i tak komin będzie  :smile:

----------


## agao_83

a jak szacujecie koszty wentylacji mech+rekuperacja w takim domku? jakieś widełki cenowe? z dobrymi jakościowo elementami, a nie najtańszą chinszczyzną?

----------


## Arturo72

> nad WM z reku ciągle się zastanawiam ale PC pewnie póki co odpuszczę i zostanie pellet, bo tego kominka to nie da rady wyrzucić - całe życie marzył, że będzie miał, więc i tak i tak komin będzie


Kocioł na pellet to ok.10tys.zł,osprzęt konieczny do niego to ok.2tys.zl,komin potrzebny do kotła na pellet to ok.4tys.zl bo do kominka musi być osobny, mamy 16tys.zl to nie dużo mniej niż pompa ciepła.
Gdzie sens ? Tym bardziej że w tym domu nie ma kotłowni a w eksploatacji będzie znacznie taniej niż pellet.
Ale myślenie i liczenie to rzecz nabyta  :wink: 
Kanały do WN z reku to ok.5tys.zl

Co do wyboru między WM z reku a grawitacje wolałbym te 5 klocków przeznaczyć jednak na ciepło bez syfu w domu.
Ale jak Wam zależy na kasie to prąd jest najtańszy i syfu też nie będzie tym bardziej w nowiuskim domu,pachnącym świeżością.

----------


## Bracianka

Jak zliczyłam z naszego magicznego zeszytu budowlanego wszystko, co mój mąż określił mianem "klamoty do wentylacji", to wyszło 5550zł (z zaokrągleniem trochę do góry, na gotowo, w tym jest rekuperator, robocizna i montaż samodzielny).

----------


## agao_83

hmm5 tys. komplet wentylacji z reku? spodziewałam się, że 5tys. to koszt samego rekuperatora, a wszystko razem ok 10tys. 5 tys brzmi rozsądnie  :smile:  To kwestioa do mocnego przemyślenia.

----------


## agao_83

> Kocioł na pellet to ok.10tys.zł,osprzęt konieczny do niego to ok.2tys.zl,komin potrzebny do kotła na pellet to ok.4tys.zl bo do kominka musi być osobny, mamy 16tys.zl to nie dużo mniej niż pompa ciepła.
> Gdzie sens ? Tym bardziej że w tym domu nie ma kotłowni a w eksploatacji będzie znacznie taniej niż pellet.
> Ale myślenie i liczenie to rzecz nabyta 
> Kanały do WN z reku to ok.5tys.zl
> 
> Co do wyboru między WM z reku a grawitacje wolałbym te 5 klocków przeznaczyć jednak na ciepło bez syfu w domu.
> Ale jak Wam zależy na kasie to prąd jest najtańszy i syfu też nie będzie tym bardziej w nowiuskim domu,pachnącym świeżością.


znajomy się aktualnie buduje planuje grzać pompą ciepła gruntową i wyceny, które dostał pokazują, że pompa z montaże i wszystkimi elementami to koszt 50-60tys. - jednak iędzy 16 a 60 jest dla mnie za duża różnica tym bardziej, że musimy liczyć każdą złotówkę :/

----------


## Bracianka

Pewnie bezpieczniej założyć więcej, ale mąż wyszukiwał wszystko sam na necie, praktycznie każda część kupiona oddzielnie, więc wyszło tanio.

----------


## Bracianka

> znajomy się aktualnie buduje planuje grzać pompą ciepła gruntową i wyceny, które dostał pokazują, że pompa z montaże i wszystkimi elementami to koszt 50-60tys. - jednak iędzy 16 a 60 jest dla mnie za duża różnica tym bardziej, że musimy liczyć każdą złotówkę :/


Szukaj pompy powietrze-woda lub powietrze-powietrze.

----------


## Arturo72

> znajomy się aktualnie buduje planuje grzać pompą ciepła gruntową i wyceny, które dostał pokazują, że pompa z montaże i wszystkimi elementami to koszt 50-60tys. - jednak iędzy 16 a 60 jest dla mnie za duża różnica tym bardziej, że musimy liczyć każdą złotówkę :/


Pompa powietrze-woda do tego domku to ok.20-22tys.zl
Pompy gruntowe stają się w nowych domach nie zasadne ekonomicznie.
Reku zależnie od budżetu można kupić od 1,5-10tys.zl ale za 4000zl kupi się już dobry,kanały i anemostaty jakieś 1200zl,samodzielnie rozłożenie w parterowce to jedna sobota.
Dlatego najpierw przyswajanie wiedzy a potem dopiero decyzję.
Tak jest zawsze wychodzi najtaniej.

----------


## agao_83

> Szukaj pompy powietrze-woda lub powietrze-powietrze.


patrze po necie za artykułami na temat kosztów ogrzewania i znalazłam takie zestawienie - wynika z niego , że koszt ogrzewania peletem i powietrzną pompą ciepła jest identyczny - tyle, ze koszt pompy jest prawie 2razy wyższy niż koszt zrobienia kotłowni na pelet. Co o tym sądzicie- przekłamania? czy realia?

----------


## schizo85

> patrze po necie za artykułami na temat kosztów ogrzewania i znalazłam takie zestawienie - wynika z niego , że koszt ogrzewania peletem i powietrzną pompą ciepła jest identyczny - tyle, ze koszt pompy jest prawie 2razy wyższy niż koszt zrobienia kotłowni na pelet. Co o tym sądzicie- przekłamania? czy realia?


Przekłamane jak cholera. Chociażby stanowczo za duża rozbieżność przy pompie ciepła powietrznej i gruntowej. Różnica w COPie nieduża a już ogrzewanie powietrzną prawie dwa razy droższe, dla powietrznej powinno być 2780zł. Reszta pewnie też podana błędnie.

Nie mówiąc już o tym że dla każdego domu to będą inne wyliczenia. Ale jak nie ma gazu to naprawdę lepiej odpuścić sobie pellet i założyć pompę powietrze-woda. A może zamiast zwykłego kominka jakiś biokominek? I już komin robi się zbędny.

----------


## Arturo72

> patrze po necie za artykułami na temat kosztów ogrzewania i znalazłam takie zestawienie - wynika z niego , że koszt ogrzewania peletem i powietrzną pompą ciepła jest identyczny - tyle, ze koszt pompy jest prawie 2razy wyższy niż koszt zrobienia kotłowni na pelet. Co o tym sądzicie- przekłamania? czy realia?


Oczywiście,że przeklamanie i tabelka zrobiona jedynie w celu reklamowym jakiegoś producenta żeby z inwestora zrobić idiote.
Koszt 1kWh z pelletu to ok.0,20zl a z pompy powietrznej 0,10zl czyli 100% więcej pellet.
Z ekogroszka koszt 1kWh wychodzi 0,15-0,17zl a z gazu ziemnego 0,22-0,25zl a z prądu 0,30zl.
Teraz licz wg zapotrzebowania Twojego domu na ciepło co będzie korzystniejsze.

U siebie na ogrzewanie i cwu rocznie zuzywam 3300kWh czyli 1000zl pompą powietrzną.

----------


## Bracianka

Wg tej tabelki proporcjonalnie dla mojego domu (nie wiem, jaką sobie wzięli powierzchnię pod uwagę: całkowitą, netto, użytkową? )za rok grzania gazem powinnam zapłacić ponad 3500zł, a zapłaciłam 2260zł. Drugi raz jakbym się miała budować, to wybrałabym inny projekt i grzanie prądem albo pompą. Możesz sam stwierdzić, czy przekłamane.

Poza tym, jak się bierze koszt samego urządzenia, to może i pompa dużo droższa. Tylko pompa nie musi mieć swojego pokoju, jak piec z podajnikem  :razz:  I syf do tego pieca też chciałby mieć pokój  :razz:

----------


## wally666

Wg.stopku zapotrzebowanie na ciepło to 40kWh na m2 na rok więc jak to możliwe że wyrobiles się w 3300kWh w rok? Cieniutka zimą, dodatkowe usprawnienia w izolacji czy ozc do du..?

----------


## wally666

A no i jeszcze jedno, piszesz że koszt 1kWh na pompie to 0,10pln ale koszt 3300kWh to nie 330pln tylko 1000pln. Jak to w końcu jest?

----------


## Arturo72

> Wg.stopku zapotrzebowanie na ciepło to 40kWh na m2 na rok więc jak to możliwe że wyrobiles się w 3300kWh w rok? Cieniutka zimą, dodatkowe usprawnienia w izolacji czy ozc do du..?


Zapotrzebowanie 40kWh/m2/rok*125m2=5000kWh,3300kWh jest to zuzycie c.o+cwu za rok kalendarzowy,na c.o za sezon grzewczy zużyłem 1750kWh(500zł) oczywiście z min.COP3 czyli 1750*3=5250kWh.
Paniał ?
Swoją drogą OZC wyszło mniej bo liczone na niższą temperaturę we wnętrzu a grzeje o 2st.C wyżej.



> A no i jeszcze jedno, piszesz że koszt 1kWh na pompie to 0,10pln ale koszt 3300kWh to nie 330pln tylko 1000pln. Jak to w końcu jest?


3300kWh zużyłem z COP3 czyli dom i cwu potrzebowało 3300kWh*COP3=10000kWh czyli koszt 1kWh wyszedł mnie 0,10zł bo za te 10000kWh zapłaciłem 1000zł chociaż zużyłem 3300kWh.
Paniał ?

----------


## wally666

Aaaaa czyli teraz już "panial"  :wink:  COP pompy ładnie obniża rachunki. Zastanawiam się w takim razie czy przewaga kabli nad pompa to tylko roznica w koszcie instalacji i jej ew amortyzacji? Przy kablach zaplacilbys min 3x większe rachunki więc po co iść w kable przy domu podobnym do Twojego?

----------


## wally666

Jeszcze jedno, ozc miales liczone oryginalnie na 21stC?

----------


## agao_83

a powiedzcie mi co w sytuacji, gdy grzeję pompą powietrze - woda i przychodzi wichura, zrywa przewody i nie ma przez np. 3-4 dni prądu? czym grzejecie? tak się zastanawiam, bo u nas ostatnio wichury się pojawiają dość niespodziewanie - w zeszłym roku koledze dach zerwało i zalało całe mieszkanie w trakcie takiego mini tornada :/ Jaka jest alternatywa w razie "w"?

----------


## fotohobby

No nie przesadzaj ? 4 dni bez prądu ?
To nie Syberia.

Ten problem nie dotyczy przecież tylko pompy ciepła. Kocioł na pellet i jego instalacja to jak niby bedzie działać ?

----------


## agao_83

przy kotle na pelet miałabym na 100% dodatkowo kominek, więc nie byłoby problemu z dogrzaniem  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

> przy kotle na pelet miałabym na 100% dodatkowo kominek, więc nie byłoby problemu z dogrzaniem


Kominek i tak zrób, bez wzgledu na to czy będziesz mieć gaz, pc, czy cokolwiek innego.

----------


## wally666

wynajmujesz agregat na rope i zasilasz pompe "wlasnym" pradem lub w najgorszym wypadku zasilasz fatelki w domu i jakos ciagniesz. Przeciez przy gazie tez nie odpalisz pieca bez pradu. Nie widze sensu zabezpieczania sie na wypadek kazdego zdarzenia losowego

----------


## agao_83

> Kominek i tak zrób, bez wzgledu na to czy będziesz mieć gaz, pc, czy cokolwiek innego.


widzę, że co osoba to opinia - wcześniej pisali, żeby z kominka zrezygnować przy WM z reku, bo to tylko podraża koszty budowy niepotrzebnie  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

> widzę, że co osoba to opinia - wcześniej pisali, żeby z kominka zrezygnować przy WM z reku, bo to tylko podraża koszty budowy niepotrzebnie


To że poraza to wiadomo, za darmo go nie zrobisz. Wg mnie - chcesz mieć kominek to go robisz, nie chcesz nie robisz, a rodzaj wentylacji nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Nie ma tylko sensu robić z płaszczem wodnym w Twoim przypadku.

----------


## marcuso86

Tak to juz na świecie jest że jedni bedą mówić ze masz ogrzewać ekogroszkiem a inni PC pow-woda, jedni mówią ze wentylacja grawitacyjna a inni WM z reku. Decyzje i tak musisz ty sama podjąć. Po kilku miesiecznym czytaniu jak to sie ludzie kłócą w wątkach o ogrzewaniu tez juz serio mam dość a każdy wie najlepiej i ma najwiekszą racje. Prawda jest taka ze sama musisz podjąć decyzje. Ale przy nowym małym domu -szczególnie parterowym 100% podłogówka to poszedł bym w PC pow-woda + WM z reku. I tak chyba sam bede robił jeśli uda mi sie zacząć budować parterówke. Choc tez mam duże wątpliwości odnośnie rachunków za prąd, a wywalając całkowicie komin nie mamy później opcji alternatywy na zmiane sposobu ogrzewania.

----------


## firewall

> a powiedzcie mi co w sytuacji, gdy grzeję pompą powietrze - woda i przychodzi wichura, zrywa przewody i nie ma przez np. 3-4 dni prądu? czym grzejecie? tak się zastanawiam, bo u nas ostatnio wichury się pojawiają dość niespodziewanie - w zeszłym roku koledze dach zerwało i zalało całe mieszkanie w trakcie takiego mini tornada :/ Jaka jest alternatywa w razie "w"?


Nie wiem jak u ciebie,ale mieszkam w jednym miejscu już 20 lat.Najdłuższa przerwa w dostawie prądu to było jakieś 1,5godziny z powodu awarii. Z powodu prac - 4 godziny. U mnie przerwy z powodu awarii zdarzają się co 3 do 5 lat.
A alternatywa? - np. biokominek+agregat pradotwórczy ( np. pozostałość po budowie)

----------


## firewall

> Pompa powietrze-woda do tego domku to ok.20-22tys.zl
> Pompy gruntowe stają się w nowych domach nie zasadne ekonomicznie.
> Tak jest zawsze wychodzi najtaniej.


*Arturo72*, widzę że dalej handlujesz pompami ciepła. W dalszym ciągu z* miki131*?(choć widzę ze *Redakcja* pracowicie i całkowicie wymazała z forum istnienie twojego wspólnika)

----------


## schizo85

> Kominek i tak zrób, bez wzgledu na to czy będziesz mieć gaz, pc, czy cokolwiek innego.


A jak ten kominek będzie grzał bez prądu? Nagrzeje bufor i co dalej? Pompka na podłogówkę chodzić nie będzie. Aktualnie nie robi się już instalacji grawitacyjnych więc KAŻDE źródło ciepła bez prądu będzie bezużyteczne. Jeśli kominek sam, bez spięcia z instalacją ogrzewania to równie dobrze na ten dzień można kupić zwykłe słoneczko na butlę z gazem. Kominkiem i tak nie nagrzejesz więcej niż tylko salon, ciepło się nie rozniesie tak jakbyś chciał. W salonie gorąco a wszędzie indziej co najmniej chłodno. Jeśli kominek ma być dla klimatu a nie ogrzewania to polecam jakiś ładny biokominek, taniej dużo i prościej. 

A dom w miarę dobrze zaizolować, bez przesadnych nakładów także, pompa ciepła powietrze-woda i nawet jak braknie prądu to się nie wychłodzi za bardzo w ciągu dnia. Z resztą kiedy są przerwy w dostawie prądu po kilka dni, rozumiem dzień, góra półtora. Odkąd żyję nie spotkałem się z przerwą dłuższą niż dzień, ani u siebie ani u znajomych.

----------


## asolt

> Nie wiem jak u ciebie,ale mieszkam w jednym miejscu już 20 lat.Najdłuższa przerwa w dostawie prądu to było jakieś 1,5godziny z powodu awarii. Z powodu prac - 4 godziny. U mnie przerwy z powodu awarii zdarzają się co 3 do 5 lat.
> A alternatywa? - np. biokominek+agregat pradotwórczy ( np. pozostałość po budowie)


Zeby daleko nie szukac, zima 2010 okolice Olkusza rekordzisci nie mieli zasilania przez 21 dni, były uszkodzenia sieci SN tzw. szadzią katastrofalną.

----------


## Arturo72

> *Arturo72*, widzę że dalej handlujesz pompami ciepła. W dalszym ciągu z* miki131*?(choć widzę ze *Redakcja* pracowicie i całkowicie wymazała z forum istnienie twojego wspólnika)


Niczym nie handluje,nie sprzedam tobie i nikomu nic.
A to że piszę,że grzanie w nowych domach paliwami stalymi to głupota bo nijak i niczym nie jest to uzasadnione tym bardziej ekonomicznie to prawda i będę tak dalej pisał bo ciemnogród istnieje cały czas  :smile: 

To,że piszę,że w tym domu najtaniej grzać *prądem* to wg Ciebie dowód,że sprzedaje Kospela lub bufory z grzałką ?
A może puknij się w głowę co ?

----------


## firewall

Bez nerwów, Arturo, tylko pytałem. A z kominka korzystasz czy znudził ci się?

----------


## Arturo72

> widzę, że co osoba to opinia - wcześniej pisali, żeby z kominka zrezygnować przy WM z reku, bo to tylko podraża koszty budowy niepotrzebnie


U mnie kominek też był obowiązkowo i byłby nawet gdyby ogrzewanie było za darmo.
Ale to nie przeszkodziło mi w likwidacji drugiego komina do kotłowni czyli jakby nie patrzeć oszczedzilem na jednym kominie ok.4tys.zl

----------


## Arturo72

> Bez nerwów, Arturo, tylko pytałem. A z kominka korzystasz czy znudził ci się?


Od czasu do czasu i to głównie weekend ale nawet pomimo tego właśnie źle bym się czuł w salonie bez kominka. Toż to serce domu  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

@schizo85
Mam na myśli kominek np. akumulacyjny, albo z grawitacyjna DGP, albo zwykły "dekoracyjny", który taki malutki domek ogrzeje bez prądu na wypadek jakiejś awarii, a przy tym na codzień pełni rolę dekoracyjną i "dla klimatu".

----------


## firewall

> Od czasu do czasu i to głównie weekend ale nawet pomimo tego właśnie źle bym się czuł w salonie bez kominka. Toż to serce domu


U mnie to serce już trzeci rok nie odpalane.

----------


## kasiamirek

> Pompa powietrze-woda do tego domku to ok.20-22tys.zl
> Pompy gruntowe stają się w nowych domach nie zasadne ekonomicznie.
> Reku zależnie od budżetu można kupić od 1,5-10tys.zl ale za 4000zl kupi się już dobry,kanały i anemostaty jakieś 1200zl,samodzielnie rozłożenie w parterowce to jedna sobota.
> Dlatego najpierw przyswajanie wiedzy a potem dopiero decyzję.
> Tak jest zawsze wychodzi najtaniej.


Arturo

Jesli jesteś tak obcykany podaj mi proszę  konkretne modele pompy ciepla ktore pasowały by do domu http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...t,2179,0,0.htm   -  niestety obawiam się, że budżet moze nie wytrzymać pompy ciepła. 

Reku bedzie na pewno i tez postaram sie o montaż samemu, chociaz narazie poszukuje instrukcji etc. Jesli mozesz podaj mi tez konkretne dobre urządzenie -  jak narazie dostałem ofertę 17 tys + 5 tys montaż.

pzdr

----------


## CodeSnipper

Moje doświadczenie z grzaniem prądem małego - 123m2 - domu. Może Wam pomogą.

Przy ścianie U=0,13 i oknach 0,8, zapotrzebowanie domu mam na poziomi 31kWh/m2/rok . Za styczeń i luty za prąd do grzania domu i CWU zapłaciłem po około 260 zł. CWU grzana sporadycznie jak mi się nie chciało piecyka na drewno odpalać. Strzelam że mogło na to pójść  jakieś 50 zł.

Grzejemy tylko w drugiej taryfie, dwa grzejniki konwektory z castoramy po 50 zł. To był cały koszt mojej instalacji grzewczej. Koszt Kwh mam na poziomie około 20groszy. W tym roku staniało o jakiś grosz.

Ale mieszkamy w szkielecie - tu takie grzanie się sprawdzi, w murowanym niekoniecznie. Podałem to jako orientacyjne informacje, bo jak sam wybierałem typ ogrzewania to bardzo mi takiego info brakowało.

----------


## agao_83

nie no kominek bez płaszcza wodnego - bardziej dekor i klimat-maker  :smile:  w razie awarii rozpalony, żeby chociaż salon nagrzać  :smile:  Muszę się wdrożyć w temat PC woda-powietrze i pelletów przekalkulować, przeanalizować i wybrać to, co nam bardziej będzie odpowiadać.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo
> 
> Jesli jesteś tak obcykany podaj mi proszę  konkretne modele pompy ciepla ktore pasowały by do domu http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt_dobry-klimat,2179,0,0.htm   -  niestety obawiam się, że budżet moze nie wytrzymać pompy ciepła. 
> 
> Reku bedzie na pewno i tez postaram sie o montaż samemu, chociaz narazie poszukuje instrukcji etc. Jesli mozesz podaj mi tez konkretne dobre urządzenie -  jak narazie dostałem ofertę 17 tys + 5 tys montaż.
> 
> pzdr


Obcykani to Wy jako inwestorzy powinniście być i to już przed budową wiedząc dokładnie ile Wasze domy potrzebują energii na ogrzewanie i jaką maksymalną mocą urządzenia grzewczego ogrzejecie Wasze domy  :smile: 
Inaczej zostaniecie potraktowani jako owce do strzyżenia co zresztą widać,że się dzieje  :smile: 
Nie znając projektowego obciążenie cieplnego cieżko jest dobrać urządzenie grzewcze ale sądzę,że poniższa pompa do tego domu będzie odpowiednia,nie koniecznie ta i tego producenta ale o takiej mocy grzewczej:
http://www.eko-logicznie.com.pl/atlantic-alfea-extensa-8/136/
Jak widać jest to koszt kotła na paliwo stałe+komina czyli jak najbardziej w budżecie,zdziwko czy brak wiedzy i opieranie się na mitach ciemnogrodu ? 
Powyższa pompa miała być u mnie w domu na poczatku czyli jak najbardziej się sprawdzi.
I gdzie sens pakować do nowych domów syfiasty węgiel czy pellet ???
Poza tym w takim domu o pow.102m2 można zejsc z zapotrzebowaniem do 30-40kWh/m2/rok gdzie na ogrzewanie zużyje się ok.4000kWh co przy grzaniu *prądem przy inwestycji 2,5tys.zł np:
*http://allegro.pl/elterm-major-aszn-9kw-kociol-wodny-elektryczny-gda-i5752740517.html*
da kwotę ok.1200zł za sezon grzewczy* to tym bardziej gdzie widzicie sens pakowania bardzo drogich paliw stałych z kominami do nowych domów ?

Co do rekuperatora,u mnie na większą powierzchnię czyli kubaturę sprawdza się brookvent air cycle 1.1 za ok.4tys.zł,oczywiście są inne w podobnej cenie np mniejszy i tańszy brat poniższego:
http://allegro.pl/centrala-rekuperator-kinetic-plus-fi-150-400m3h-i5908612443.html

Sądzę,że ktoś z Was robi bezwiednych jeleni i owieczki do strzyżenia.U mnie koszt całosciowy WM z reku zamknął się w 5,5tys.zł z reku o jakim pisałem i z samodzielnym rozłożeniem.

----------


## kasiamirek

Nie muszę sie na wszystkim znać dlatego pytam tutaj.  A co do oferty z WM to nikt ze mnie jelenia nie robi - zrobiłby gdybym się skusił na tą smieszna ofertę  :wink:  

Sądzę, że uda mi się zamemu rozłożyć instalacje WM - więc oferta bardzo pozytywna.   

Druga sprawa do tej pompy ciepła która podeslałeś  jaki koszt instalacji i regulacji - przybliżony. 


Pozd

----------


## Arturo72

> Druga sprawa do tej pompy ciepła która podeslałeś  jaki koszt instalacji i regulacji - przybliżony. 
> Pozd


Sądzę,że maks.2-3tys.zł za montaż i instalację +oczywiście zasobnik cwu ale to przy każdym systemie grzewczym.
Wykonanie czyli rozłożenie samemu kanałów z WM to bułka z masłem także na pewno dacie radę.
Tu macie ją bliżej siebie to zagadaj o montaż:
http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-atlantic-alfea-ogrzeje-dom-do-150m2-i6018683787.html
a poniżej Panas też ze Szczecina:
http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-panas...025308781.html
Ale najpierw OZC.

----------


## kasiamirek

> Sądzę,że maks.2-3tys.zł za montaż i instalację +oczywiście zasobnik cwu ale to przy każdym systemie grzewczym.
> Wykonanie czyli rozłożenie samemu kanałów z WM to bułka z masłem także na pewno dacie radę.
> Tu macie ją bliżej siebie to zagadaj o montaż:
> http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-atlantic-alfea-ogrzeje-dom-do-150m2-i6018683787.html
> a poniżej Panas też ze Szczecina:
> http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-panas...025308781.html
> Ale najpierw OZC.



Ok dzięki, niedbawem będę w pracy to sobie wszystko na spokojnie obadam.  W jakie jak urodzą sie pytania to bede pytać  :wink:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nie musisz się na wszystkim znać, natomiast poznanie ile jaki dom pali jest ważne, bo implikuje system. Jak wiesz, że będzie palił dużo, musisz wybrać paliwo tanie, ale wtedy kotłownia staje się nieodzowna. Więc należy policzyć czy nie lepiej wsadzić kasę w izolację, i wybrać system  droższy w utrzymaniu, ale wygodniejszy. I nie wymagający miejsca na kotłownię, skład opału czy budowy komina.

----------


## kasiamirek

> Nie musisz się na wszystkim znać, natomiast poznanie ile jaki dom pali jest ważne, bo implikuje system. Jak wiesz, że będzie palił dużo, musisz wybrać paliwo tanie, ale wtedy kotłownia staje się nieodzowna. Więc należy policzyć czy nie lepiej wsadzić kasę w izolację, i wybrać system  droższy w utrzymaniu, ale wygodniejszy. I nie wymagający miejsca na kotłownię, skład opału czy budowy komina.


Dlatego próbuje to z Wami skonsultować  :smile:     OZC  chętnie zrobię ale nie mam pojecia kto w mojej okolicy  robi..

----------


## CodeSnipper

Na forum asolt jest już sprawdzony  :wink:  Natomiast jeśli chcesz OZC to musisz mieć projekt. Aby mieć projekt musisz wiedzieć mniej więcej jakie będą ściany i dach - chodzi o technologię. OZC to bardziej potwierdzenie wiedzy zdobytej w necie na temat tego ile palą podobne domy.  Nie ma lekko - musisz pytać na kilkunastu różnych forach i stronach typu blogi budowlane.

----------


## kasiamirek

> Na forum asolt jest już sprawdzony  Natomiast jeśli chcesz OZC to musisz mieć projekt. Aby mieć projekt musisz wiedzieć mniej więcej jakie będą ściany i dach - chodzi o technologię. OZC to bardziej potwierdzenie wiedzy zdobytej w necie na temat tego ile palą podobne domy.  Nie ma lekko - musisz pytać na kilkunastu różnych forach i stronach typu blogi budowlane.


Projekt jest w trakcie adaptacji. Od asolta mam juz maila co i jak mi potrzeba, ale raczej nie jestem w stanie tego ogarnąć. 

Arturo72 twierdzisz, że taka pompa ciepla dałaby radę ogrzać mi mieszkanie i wodę?  Czy cena za prąd (uzytkowanie pompy) duzo wzrosnie?

----------


## Brysia8

> Nie wiem jak u ciebie,ale mieszkam w jednym miejscu już 20 lat.Najdłuższa przerwa w dostawie prądu to było jakieś 1,5godziny z powodu awarii. Z powodu prac - 4 godziny. U mnie przerwy z powodu awarii zdarzają się co 3 do 5 lat.
> A alternatywa? - np. biokominek+agregat pradotwórczy ( np. pozostałość po budowie)


Mogę pogratulować, u nas znacznie częściej nie ma prądu, przerwy są po 3-4 godzinne. Ostatnio nie było kilka dni.. http://www.dziennikzachodni.pl/artyk...rtku,id,t.html

Też chcę PC PW, nie mam kominka i szukam alternatywy.

----------


## kasiamirek

> Co do rekuperatora,u mnie na większą powierzchnię czyli kubaturę sprawdza się brookvent air cycle 1.1 za ok.4tys.zł,oczywiście są inne w podobnej cenie np mniejszy i tańszy brat poniższego:
> http://allegro.pl/centrala-rekuperator-kinetic-plus-fi-150-400m3h-i5908612443.html
> .


Myślę, że dam radę to ogarnąć, a nie trzeba czasem zrobić projektu dla WM ?

----------


## fotohobby

Myślałem, ze na Śląsku takie przerwy się nie zdarzaja... U mnie ostatnia dłuższa, 3-godzinna przerwa była dwa lata temu, jak mój dom podłączali do sieci  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Projekt jest w trakcie adaptacji. Od asolta mam juz maila co i jak mi potrzeba, ale raczej nie jestem w stanie tego ogarnąć. 
> 
> Arturo72 twierdzisz, że taka pompa ciepla dałaby radę ogrzać mi mieszkanie i wodę?  Czy cena za prąd (uzytkowanie pompy) duzo wzrosnie?


Mi przy obciążeniu cieplnym 3,5kW na pewno.
Nie znam Twojego obciążenia ale sądzę że tak bo ten atlantic przy -20st.C ma moc nie całe 5kW.
A czemu cena pradu ma wzrosnąć ? Przy taryfie G12W cena pradu spadnie.

Na allegro projekt wentylacji widziałem za 200zl ale spokojnie można sobie samemu go wykonać poświęcając trochę czasu na forum gdzie wszystko jest opisane co i jak.

----------


## kasiamirek

> Na allegro projekt wentylacji widziałem za 200zl ale spokojnie można sobie samemu go wykonać poświęcając trochę czasu na forum gdzie wszystko jest opisane co i jak.


Powiedz mi proszę, gdzie w tym projekcie zainstalowałbyś czerpnie i wyrzutnie? 

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...t,2179,0,0.htm

----------


## Arturo72

> Powiedz mi proszę, gdzie w tym projekcie zainstalowałbyś czerpnie i wyrzutnie? 
> 
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...t,2179,0,0.htm


Rekuperator w 11 czyli czerpnia nad tarasem a wyrzutnia zaraz z prawej strony przy tym pomieszczeniu.

----------


## geerbil

*agao_83*   Zrób ogrzewanie takie na jakie cię stać a nie sugeruj się tym co piszą na forum sprzedawcy pomp. Lobbing jest tutaj ogromny bo marże są spore :smile: 
Pompa ciepła fajna sprawa tylko jeszcze za droga jest, tym bardziej jak w twojej okolicy nie ma żadnej dotacji. Może za 5-10 lat będzie to na tyle tanie i sprawdzone że każdy będzie mógł sobie taką kupić. 
Sam zastanawiałem się nad pompą i ostatecznie zrezygnowałem. Nie ma sensu kupować takich zabawek tym bardziej gdy dom jest na kredyt a za każdy pożyczoną złotówkę trzeba oddać dwie. 
Wiem, że zaraz mnie tu zjedzą na forum ale cóż, 
Pompa na tą chwile to mercedes i chyba nie ma sensu napinać się żeby to mieć. Skoda też dobrze jeździ  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> *agao_83*   Zrób ogrzewanie takie na jakie cię stać a nie sugeruj się tym co piszą na forum sprzedawcy pomp. Lobbing jest tutaj ogromny bo marże są spore
> Pompa ciepła fajna sprawa tylko jeszcze za droga jest, tym bardziej jak w twojej okolicy nie ma żadnej dotacji. Może za 5-10 lat będzie to na tyle tanie i sprawdzone że każdy będzie mógł sobie taką kupić. 
> Sam zastanawiałem się nad pompą i ostatecznie zrezygnowałem. Nie ma sensu kupować takich zabawek tym bardziej gdy dom jest na kredyt a za każdy pożyczoną złotówkę trzeba oddać dwie. 
> Wiem, że zaraz mnie tu zjedzą na forum ale cóż, 
> Pompa na tą chwile to mercedes i chyba nie ma sensu napinać się żeby to mieć. Skoda też dobrze jeździ


Mówisz o pompie ciepła,że droga ? 20tys.zł to drogo ?
W takim razie ile kosztuje komin+kocioł na paliwo stałe z koniecznym dodatkowym osprzętem+kotłownia ?
Słucham tej wyceny a właściwie koszt jaki poniosles na te konieczne elementy systemu grzewczego na paliwo stałe.
Czyż nie więcej to wyniesie niż 20tys.zl czyli więcej niż pompa bez kotłowni i komina w niej ?
Masz kalkulator czy z ciemnogrodu ?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Myślałem, ze na Śląsku takie przerwy się nie zdarzaja... U mnie ostatnia dłuższa, 3-godzinna przerwa była dwa lata temu, jak mój dom podłączali do sieci


U mnie latem w zeszłym roku to 60h bez prądu.
Nie pamiętam tak długiej przerwy.
Generalnie to wyrabiają od 2-3 godzin do max12h.
Znajomy 1,5km dalej nie miał przez przeszło 100 godzin.
W tym samym okresie co u mnie. Tylko u u Niego, linia biegnie przez las do kilku domów.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Powiedz mi proszę, gdzie w tym projekcie zainstalowałbyś czerpnie i wyrzutnie? 
> 
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...t,2179,0,0.htm


Wyrzutnia specjalną dachówką na dach.
Nie będzie problemu ze skroplinami i ewentualnymi zaciekami.

----------


## geerbil

> Mówisz o pompie ciepła,że droga ? 20tys.zł to drogo ?
> W takim razie ile kosztuje komin+kocioł na paliwo stałe z koniecznym dodatkowym osprzętem+kotłownia ?
> Słucham tej wyceny a właściwie koszt jaki poniosles na te konieczne elementy systemu grzewczego na paliwo stałe.
> Czyż nie więcej to wyniesie niż 20tys.zl czyli więcej niż pompa bez kotłowni i komina w niej ?
> Masz kalkulator czy z ciemnogrodu ?


No właśnie to jest to o czym mówiłem . Pewnie jestem z ciemnogrodu.
Nie chce mi się tutaj przekrzykiwać i bawić w wyliczanki ale każdy potencjalny budujący powinien sobie sam policzyć co ile kosztuje
Ogólnie ceny podawane przez pompiarzy są zawsze przekłamane na  korzyść oczywiście pomp.

Pompa tak naprawdę nie kosztuje 20 tyś bo dochodzi montaż TYLKO uprawnionego instalatora która jest droższy niż zwykły porządny doświadczony instalator. 
Zawsze mnie śmieszyły  ceny kominów podawanych przez pompiarzy 4, 8 a nawet widziałem 10 tyś zł. Mój komin kosztował 2 tysiące, montażu komina także nie można liczyć bo żadna firma stawiająca dom nie obniża ceny budowy domu bez komina bo to prosta i szybka robota.
Takich przykładów jest znacznie więcej ale nie mam czasu teraz. Kiedyś wejdę na wątek poświęcony pompom i napisze więcej. 

Ja nie jestem przeciwnikiem pomp, sam taką chciałem mieć żeby nie bawić się w groszkiem/pelletem ale niestety matematyka jest twarda.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Mój komin kosztował *2 tysiące*, montażu komina także nie można liczyć bo żadna firma stawiająca dom nie obniża ceny budowy domu bez komina bo to prosta i szybka robota.


Podaj cenę materiału na komin + materiał z jakiego został wykonany.
Podaj koszt materiału na obróbkę (ołów) i ewentualnej fugi czy kleju na płytki (które odpadną).
Później zobaczymy co ta za materiał i sprawdzimy jego trwałość przy kotle z podajnikiem.
Przy okazji sprawdź trwałość zwykłego komina użytego do kotła na wydech spalin z podajnikowca.
Podaj także cenę daszku nad kanałem spalinowym do kotła z podajnikiem (także i takie cuda się montuje).

Nie wiem, co masz.
Gdybam.

Generalnie podaj kosztorys za same materiały. Sprawdzimy czy został wykonany zgodnie z przepisami i przeznaczeniem.

Komin można kupić i za 1000zł.
Jednak ważna jest cało reszta.

Nie piszę tego złośliwie.
Sam postawiłem swój komin i wiem, jakie to są koszty, by być zgodny z przepisami.

----------


## Arturo72

> No właśnie to jest to o czym mówiłem . Pewnie jestem z ciemnogrodu.
> Nie chce mi się tutaj przekrzykiwać i bawić w wyliczanki ale każdy potencjalny budujący powinien sobie sam policzyć co ile kosztuje
> Ogólnie ceny podawane przez pompiarzy są zawsze przekłamane na  korzyść oczywiście pomp.
> 
> Pompa tak naprawdę nie kosztuje 20 tyś bo dochodzi montaż TYLKO uprawnionego instalatora która jest droższy niż zwykły porządny doświadczony instalator. 
> Zawsze mnie śmieszyły  ceny kominów podawanych przez pompiarzy 4, 8 a nawet widziałem 10 tyś zł. Mój komin kosztował 2 tysiące, montażu komina także nie można liczyć bo żadna firma stawiająca dom nie obniża ceny budowy domu bez komina bo to prosta i szybka robota.
> Takich przykładów jest znacznie więcej ale nie mam czasu teraz. Kiedyś wejdę na wątek poświęcony pompom i napisze więcej. 
> 
> Ja nie jestem przeciwnikiem pomp, sam taką chciałem mieć żeby nie bawić się w groszkiem/pelletem ale niestety matematyka jest twarda.


Czemu opowiadasz bzdury ?
Z dzisiaj:



> Ja przykładowo dostałem ofertę na nową 9kW 1~ za 21tys. zł *za całość*.


Za całość czyli z zasobnikiem cwu i montażem.
Czemu bzdury opowiadasz ?

I jak z tym kominem,nie tylko w zakupie ale i z gotowym i wykonczonym ?
 Matematyka jest twarda i dla wszystkich a być może miałeś chiński kalkulator.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Jestem przed budową,

PC PW 9KW całość (pompa, zasobnik, montaż) wychodzi 22 000 zł.

Jak liczyłem gaz (opłata przyłączeniowa, projekt instalacji, pociągnięcie gazu od granicy do domu, dobry piec z zasobnikiem, montaż kotłowni itp) wychodziło mi 17 000 -18 000 zł.

Już nawet nie wspominam o procedurach (projekt, PNB), czasie, wymaganiach co do kotłowni, kominiarzu itp...

Każdy niech sam Sobie policzy, ale u Mnie wygrała Pompa PW. Zmieści się w pom. gospodarczym 3m2. To też trzeba liczyć ile m2 ma kotłownia, bo każdy m2 domu to kasa.

----------


## marcuso86

Jaką pompe wybrałeś?
ps mieszkamy 30km od siebie

----------


## ajerzyk

Witam,

Zastanawiam się nad projektem Kendra lub Kendra Mała lub wersje BIS:

http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...ndra/4752/opis
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...ndra_mala/4754

http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...endra_bis/5044
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...mala_bis/21272


Zastanawiam się czy starczy mi 300k na stan dev a najlepiej żeby się wprowadzić  :smile:  

zakładając że zlecę fundament, wymurowanie ścian , dach i może CO.

Resztę jak prądy, tynki, ocieplenie, zabudowę poddasza  itd. zrobiłbym sam.

----------


## agao_83

[QUOTE=geerbil;7097301]*agao_83*   Zrób ogrzewanie takie na jakie ci

zależy mi na jak najniższym koszcie budowy, więc dom nie będzie duży 110m myślę lub coś bardzo blisko tej wartości. Problem przy paliwie stałym jest kotłownia i miejsce na składowanie opału - nie planuję garażu, żeby obniżyć koszty, więc uciekają mi metry "gospodarcze". Ekogroszku nie chcę, bo znajomi mają i wiem, że to straszny syf, a jak pytam o koszty ogrzewania domów, to im wychodzi w granicach 2000-3000 rocznie, więc żadna rewelka. Czystszy jest pellet ale on jeszcze droższy, wiec też nie interes  :sad:  
Budować będę za gotówkę, z założeniem, że na wykończenie ewentualnie kredyt - dlatego chcę się zmieścić z jak największą ilością prac (najlepiej ze wszystkim  :wink:  ) w 250tys mniej więcej, żeby nie było konieczności się kredytować - także u mnie złotówkę liczę pojedynczo  :smile: 
No i jeśli faktycznie koszty ogrzewania i cwu są w granicach max 2000 rocznie, to wolałabym PC PW zamiast pieca na paliwo stałe, tym bardziej, że pelleciaki mają jednak duuuużą moc i obawiam się, że takiego o małej mocy mogę nie znaleźć :/

----------


## agao_83

dzisiaj widziałam ofertę na pompę panasonica aquarea 9kw za niecałe 17tys z montażem, do tego zbiornik cwu i myślę, że w ok 20-22tys można mieć komplet.

----------


## firewall

Czy w tym masz zrobienie całej instalacji c.o w domu ( rozdzielacze, rotametry, rury, zawory etc.)?

----------


## agao_83

podłogówka liczona osobno - to koszt za PC z montażem. Instalacji ogrzewania podłogowego nie liczę, bo robiłabym ją tak czy inaczej bez względu na rodzaj ogrzewania. Teraz kalkuluje czy dawanie 20-22 tys za PC się opłaca biorąc pod uwagę, że będzie bezobsługowe, (ponoć) tanie w eksploatacji i zajmie 2-3 razy mniej miejsca niż tradycyjna kotłownia + opał

----------


## Arturo72

> Czy w tym masz zrobienie całej instalacji c.o w domu ( rozdzielacze, rotametry, rury, zawory etc.)?


Nie sądzę,rozdzielacz czy rozdzielacze to jest kwestia ogrzewania podłogowego a nie instalacji źródła ciepła.
Natomiast sądzę,że reszta czyli wpięcie źródła ciepła do instalacji jest w tej cenie.

----------


## wally666

A mowimy o pompach PP czy PW? Sorka ale jeszcze nie rozpoznaje - czy pompa PW jest pompa polaczana z GWC i jest bardzie odporna na problemy z typowo powietrzna pompa ciepla?

----------


## Arturo72

> Panowie, podpowiedzcie prosze, czy rozmawiamy o pompach ciepla PW? Czy dobrze kojarze ze dla PW wymiennikiem ciepla jest GWC / GGWC czy moze mieszam?


Mówimy o pompach p-w czyli powietrze-woda do c.o+cwu.

 GWC może być podpięty jedynie pod pompy p-w ale do samej cwu ale z tym bym był ostrożny. Pompy do cwu to taka chińska bzdurka mało mająca wspólnego z pompami p-w do c.o+cwu.

To są dwa rodzaje całkowicie innych pomp służących do różnych celów.

----------


## wally666

Reasumujac, chcac oszczednie ogrzewac dobrze izolowany dom za przyslowiowe 300kPLN powinienem kierowac sie w strone PC P-W i grzac tym i co i cwu, prawda? W takim razie czym sie rozni pompa P-W z wymiennikiem gruntowym rozni sie od pomy gruntowej z kolektorem poziomym?

----------


## Arturo72

> Reasumujac, chcac oszczednie ogrzewac dobrze izolowany dom za przyslowiowe 300kPLN powinienem kierowac sie w strone PC P-W i grzac tym i co i cwu, prawda? W takim razie czym sie rozni pompa P-W z wymiennikiem gruntowym rozni sie od pomy gruntowej z kolektorem poziomym?


Przede wszystkim o wiele wyższą ceną i minimalnie lepszą sprawnością co dyskwalifikuje ją już na starcie pod względem zasadności ekonomicznej.

Poza tym p-w do c.o+cwu nie występuje z wymiennikiem gruntowym.

----------


## wally666

No to czemu pompa nazywa się powietrzno-wodna? A więc czym różni się powietrze-woda od powietrze-powietrze?

----------


## Arturo72

> No to czemu pompa nazywa się powietrzno-wodna? A więc czym różni się powietrze-woda od powietrze-powietrze?


 Pompa p-w czyli powietrze-woda ma jako DZ powietrze a jako GZ wodę czyli czary mary hokus pokus(dla niektórych oczywiście  :wink:  ) temp.powietrza -20st.C zamienia na temp.zasilania wody max.+56st.C.
Dla tych bardzo wierzących w zamach to cuda nie do pomyślenia bo to jest zarezerwowane na winna zamianę  :wink:  Dlatego też mamy naczelnika dzisiaj...
Pompa ciepła p-p czyli powietrze-powietrze DZ też ma jako powietrze a i GZ też powietrze i robi podobne czary mary z tym że zimne powietrze zamienia na ciepłe powietrze i zamiast grzać wodę w podlogowce i w zasobniku cwu dmucha jedynie ciepłym powietrzem.

----------


## wally666

Dzieki Arturo72, ales klar  :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jeśli to będzie do murowany, to pewnie PC będzie ok. Jeśli będzie dobrze izolowany szkielet to koszt mojej "instalacji": 4 grzejniki po 50 zł, grzałka do bufora 120 zł, grzejnik ręcznikowy z grzałką 400 zł, mata podłogowa w łazience 350 zł, jeszcze termostat do maty za chyba 30 zł. razem 1100 zł.

Teraz jeszcze jeden grzejnik dokupiłem, obecnie składam sterowanie oparte na komputerku raspberry Pi, które będzie załączało grzanie w zależności od temperatury na zewnątrz i wewnątrz. Grzanie tylko w drugiej taryfie.

----------


## firewall

No to jeszcze 140 zł cię to skrobnie. A pompę ciepła +c.o. można mieć za jedyne 30 tysięcy,ale za to zysk w stosunku do tego twojego systemu z tym sterownikiem to z jaki 1000zł  rocznie będzie na koszcie zakupu prądu.

----------


## PaRa

> No to czemu pompa nazywa się powietrzno-wodna? A więc czym różni się powietrze-woda od powietrze-powietrze?


Kolego doucz się trochę, zadajesz tak banalne pytania, nawet na forum trzeba mieć jakieś minimum wiedzy. 

Poszukaj jakiegoś artykułu na temat pomp ciepła i go przeczytaj, przynajmniej będziesz wiedział czego nie wiesz i o co spytać.

----------


## pap

Witam serdecznie , nowy jestem także proszę o lekką wyrozumiałość. Przychodzi czas kiedy chyba czas zmierzyć się z budową nowego domu. Pod lupą mam coś takiego http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-sidn...rsja-b-WRD1901 . Działkę posiadam, z mediami średnio bo gazu nie ma, kanalizy nie ma a woda przy drodze ale sąsiad który się buduje obok coś tam pod nosem mówił o studni bo taniej itp. Chciałbym wykorzystać waszą wiedzę oraz doświadczenie i poznać chociażby orientacyjne koszty budowy takiego domku do stanu powiedzmy develeporskiego gdyż panele, malowanie, płytki to zrobię sam. Natchniony lekturą ostatnich postów zwracam się z także prośbą o propozycję ogrzewania. Tu w projekcie jest na jakiś piec rozumiem, ale mam otwarty umysł na nowe rzeczy a w szczególności na ich udowodnione rachunkowo wady i zalety. Dodam tylko , że kominek bez względu na wszystko musi być (uwielbiam) na inne sugestię jestem otwarty. Kwota którą dysponuję to 250k. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## agao_83

[QUOTE=pap;7099085]Witam serdecznie , nowy jestem także proszę o lekką wyrozumiałość. Przychodzi czas kiedy chyba czas zmierzyć się z budową nowego domu. Pod lupą mam coś takiego http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-sidn...rsja-b-WRD1901 . Działkę posiadam, z mediami średnio bo gazu nie ma, kanalizy nie ma a woda przy drodze ale sąsiad który się buduje obok coś tam pod nosem mówił o studni bo taniej itp. Chciałbym wykorzystać waszą wiedzę oraz doświadczenie i poznać chociażby orientacyjne koszty budowy takiego domku do stanu powiedzmy develeporskiego gdyż panele, malowanie, płytki to zrobię sam. Natchniony lekturą ostatnich postów zwracam się z także prośbą o propozycję ogrzewania. Tu w projekcie jest na jakiś piec rozumiem, ale mam otwarty umysł na nowe rzeczy a w szczególności na ich udowodnione rachunkowo wady i zalety. Dodam tylko , że kominek bez względu na wszystko musi być (uwielbiam) na inne sugestię jestem otwarty. Kwota którą dysponuję to 250k. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

Specem nie jestem ale wg mnie domek za więcej niż 250k. Duża powierzchnia, garaż 2 stanowiskowy, wykusz, 2 kominy dymowe, 6 okien połaciowych, konieczne do ciągnięcia w górę piony itd. - wg mnie nie jest to tani dom. My planujemy budowę z podobnym budżetem i póki co na tapecie jest projekt http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Z376-D-TBU-298 tyle, że w wersji murowanej, a i tak mam obawy, czy się uda zmieścić w tej kwocie :/ Tak czy inaczej - powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## firewall

> Natchniony lekturą ostatnich postów zwracam się z także prośbą o propozycję ogrzewania. Tu w projekcie jest na jakiś piec rozumiem, ale mam otwarty umysł na nowe rzeczy a w szczególności na ich udowodnione rachunkowo wady i zalety. Dodam tylko , że kominek bez względu na wszystko musi być (uwielbiam) na inne sugestię jestem otwarty. Kwota którą dysponuję to 250k. Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Za takie pieniądze to zbudujesz system samowystarczalny dla domu (fotowoltaika+wiatrak). Jeszcze będziesz na tym zarabiać

----------


## jajmar

> Za takie pieniądze to zbudujesz system samowystarczalny dla domu (fotowoltaika+wiatrak). Jeszcze będziesz na tym zarabiać


Jak na sam system wyda 250 k to mu na domek braknie bo to chyba budżet na całość

----------


## PaRa

> Witam serdecznie , nowy jestem także proszę o lekką wyrozumiałość. Przychodzi czas kiedy chyba czas zmierzyć się z budową nowego domu. Pod lupą mam coś takiego http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-sidn...rsja-b-WRD1901 . Działkę posiadam, z mediami średnio bo gazu nie ma, kanalizy nie ma a woda przy drodze ale sąsiad który się buduje obok coś tam pod nosem mówił o studni bo taniej itp. Chciałbym wykorzystać waszą wiedzę oraz doświadczenie i poznać chociażby orientacyjne koszty budowy takiego domku do stanu powiedzmy develeporskiego gdyż panele, malowanie, płytki to zrobię sam. Natchniony lekturą ostatnich postów zwracam się z także prośbą o propozycję ogrzewania. Tu w projekcie jest na jakiś piec rozumiem, ale mam otwarty umysł na nowe rzeczy a w szczególności na ich udowodnione rachunkowo wady i zalety. Dodam tylko , że kominek bez względu na wszystko musi być (uwielbiam) na inne sugestię jestem otwarty. Kwota którą dysponuję to 250k. Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Nie jest żle, jak zlikwidujesz wykusz ( i balkon na piętrze przy okazji ) to robi się prosta konstrukcja, po jaki grzyb 2 łazienki na piętrze ? Nie lepsza większa sypialnia i garderoba ? 

A masz już warunki zabudowy ? Możesz na swojej działce zbudować taki dom ? 3 moich znajomych postanowiło zbudować dom i od razu kupiło projekt, a potem problem bo działka za wąska i nie można zbudować z płaskim dachem.

----------


## CodeSnipper

> No to jeszcze 140 zł cię to skrobnie. A pompę ciepła +c.o. można mieć za jedyne 30 tysięcy,ale za to zysk w stosunku do tego twojego systemu z tym sterownikiem to z jaki 1000zł  rocznie będzie na koszcie zakupu prądu.


Czyli za 30 lat będzie pompa bardziej opłacalna  :big grin:

----------


## firewall

Pod warunkiem,że nie trzeba będzie dobić czynnika,wymienić sprężarki, wentylatora czy innych dupereli,ale jeśli będzie to produkt niezniszczalny to tak.

----------


## MunirPOL

> Witam serdecznie , nowy jestem także proszę o lekką wyrozumiałość. Przychodzi czas kiedy chyba czas zmierzyć się z budową nowego domu. Pod lupą mam coś takiego http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-sidn...rsja-b-WRD1901 . Działkę posiadam, z mediami średnio bo gazu nie ma, kanalizy nie ma a woda przy drodze ale sąsiad który się buduje obok coś tam pod nosem mówił o studni bo taniej itp. Chciałbym wykorzystać waszą wiedzę oraz doświadczenie i poznać chociażby orientacyjne koszty budowy takiego domku do stanu powiedzmy develeporskiego gdyż panele, malowanie, płytki to zrobię sam. Natchniony lekturą ostatnich postów zwracam się z także prośbą o propozycję ogrzewania. Tu w projekcie jest na jakiś piec rozumiem, ale mam otwarty umysł na nowe rzeczy a w szczególności na ich udowodnione rachunkowo wady i zalety. Dodam tylko , że kominek bez względu na wszystko musi być (uwielbiam) na inne sugestię jestem otwarty. Kwota którą dysponuję to 250k. Pozdrawiam serdecznie


 o stary też bym chciał mieć tyle kasy na dom  :smile:  no jak ktos napisal powyzej, za taka gotowke to mozesz sobie zrobic fotowoltaike i jej napedzanie. W ogole mozliwosci masz mnostwo. Co do kominka to Cie rozumiem. Sam mam w mieszkaniu i naprawde robi wspanialy klimat. W ogole sobie nie wyobrazam mieszkania, bez tego cudenka. Mozna w zimie sie przy nim ogrzac czy wypic winko z kobieta swojego zycia. Tutaj tez jest mnostwo mozliwosci. W ogole to zycze Ci ze wszystkim powodzenia

----------


## wally666

250kPLN na stan developerski przy 135m2 domku pozwoli na tak duze oszczednosci, ze bedzie mozna pojsc w panele PV? To calkiem sporty domek, powierzchnia netto gora + dol to ok 190m2 po podlogach.

----------


## marcuso86

Własnie tak czytam i nie wierze co ludzie piszą.
Wg mnie starczy jak wszystko zrobisz sam. A jak nie to  wyjdzie napewno ponad 300

----------


## pap

Działka ma 25 szerokości także warunki zabudowy są ok. Nie ma przeciwskazań do takiej budowy. Z tym wykuszem i balkonem to wstępnie się zgadzam gdyż przy ogrodzie 15 arowym balkon jest potrzebny jak zęby wiadomo gdzie. Łazienka w sypialni jak najbardziej - dlatego właśnie wybrałem ten projekt  Kolega buduje podobny budynek i ceny u nas kształtują się tak: z grubsza oczywiście. Stan zero + fundamenty i cała papierologia ok 30 k. mury 50k. Dach 50 k. i teraz pytanie. Czy za 120 k nie zrobię reszty pod stan developerski ? stropy, ścianki, instalacje ( i tu pytanie jakie), tynki , schody,  ocieplenie budynku ? Aha z tych 120 tak 30 na moje oko trzeba odjąć na okna, drzwi zewnętrzne i bramę. Dodam że wszystko robią firmy , ja w tym czasie muszę zarabiać na to. Zdaje sobie sprawę , że nikt mi tu nie wyliczy dokładnie co i jak ale chodzi chociażby o taką grubszą symulację oraz pomysły mając pod uwagę dane które podałem. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

pap

moim zdaniem się nie zmieścisz, bo dom duży, garaż dwustanowiskowy, dodatkowo masz  3 duże łazienki...

Od SSO ja bym liczył tak (ceny średnie) do stanu Developerskiego, zakładając że w SSO masz (ściany, strop, ściany działowe, kominy dach i rynny)
- okna 20 - 25000 (masz 7 połaciowych + 2 duże tarasowe, jedno HS może kosztować 15-20 tyś...)
- drzwi wejściowe + garażowe 8 000
- elektryka (materiał z robocizną) 10 000
- wod-kan (materiał z robocizną, 3 łazienki) 8 000
- studnia (nie mam pojęcia) 3000-4000
- szambo (materiał z robocizną)- 4000
- ogrzewanie podłogowe lub kaloryfery - 10 000
- piec- ... nie wiem (rozważ pompę ciepła PW przy braku gazu to koszt 20-22 tyś )
- wylewki - 8000
- tynki - 10 000
- ocieplenie poddasza + zabudowa - 10 000
- wykończenie schodów - 5 000
- dwa tarasy - 10 000
- balustrada - 1 000
- parapety zewn i wewn 2000
- elewacja - 20 000

----------


## marcuso86

SSZ czesto liczy sie jako połowa poniesionych kosztów.
Jeśli u ciebie SSO liczysz 120kzł + okna około 25kzł = 145 - może zrobisz za tą kase wszytko zalezy od uzytych materiałów a przede wszystykim dachu.
Dalej:
elektryka
tynki
CO+wod-kan
wylewki
ocieplenie poddasza - jeśli go sam nie zrobisz tez sporo cie to szarpnie
ocieplenie zew

Szczerze nie wierze ze zrobisz reszte za 100kzł
Ja wiem ze są osoby na forum co mają dom za 250kzł i jeszcze z PC ale włożyli w to naprawde mase pracy własnej której kwota nie raz przekracza 50kzł

----------


## Bejaro

Pap.

Studnia czy WZ jest ze studnią? jeśli tak to ona musi być u Ciebie na działce zgłoszona badanie sanepidu aby to było jedyne źródło wody,jeśli WZ jest wydane z warunkami tech wodociągów to trzeba zrobić.Koszt to zalezy czy głębinowa itp.

Co kosztów jeszcze szambo tutaj może być ciężko aby zachować odległości posadowienia,lub oczyszczalnia znowu czy gleba ok do tego i co masz w WZ.

No i okna dwa tarasowe konieczne w tym pokoju na dole?

----------


## pap

Dzięki wielkie za zainteresowanie tematem i rzeczowe odpowiedzi. Odnośnie studni to muszę przejrzeć WZ ale skoro sąsiad chce to robić to wychodzi na to że jest ok . Koszty faktycznie do przemyślenia bo woda jest przy drodze głównej (jakieś 15 m od mojej działki) i trzeba skonsultować co się lepiej opłaca. To okno w salonie faktycznie jebitne i na moje oko za duże (jak zobaczyłem ceny  :big tongue:  ) Można je skrócić do 3 paneli (zawsze taniej)  więcej raczej bym nie ciął bo światło w końcu musi jakoś się dostawać do domu, natomiast w gabinecie jest ok ewentualnie można się pokusić o zwykłe okno i drzwi ala balkonowe aby było trochę taniej tylko nie wiem czy to ma sens przy takiej inwestycji. Co do szamba to nie mam zielonego pojęcia no ale ludzie tam sobie w ten sposób jakoś radzą. Wielkie dzięki za wcześniejsze wyliczenia bo wydają mi się rozumne i wychodzi na to że 350-400 to w całości się chyba raczej zamknie a nie w 300 ...

----------


## UZII

Witam, jam również nowa i dość zielona w temacie, ale staram się szybko doedukować. Liczę w tym względzie również na pomoc z Waszej strony   :smile:  
Właśnie czekamy na opublikowanie planu zagospodarowania, wydzielamy działki i mam nadzieję ruszamy pełną parą.
Projekt mam wstępnie wybrany, choć biorąc pod uwagę ilość zmian posłuży on raczej jako inspiracja.
http://dompasja.pl/?projekty_wordpres=nevada-2
 Po pierwsze marzy na się trójka dzieci. W tym momencie "jesteśmy w trakcie" dopiero z pierwszym więc na kilka najbliższych lat ilość sypialni będzie optymalna, ale jak już się nam ziści ( o ile się ziści)  trójeczka to chcę mieć możliwość zaadaptowania poddasza na dodatkowy pokój. I tak kąt nachylenia dachu zmieniłabym z 25 na 35 i zwiększyła wysokość budynku o jakieś 2m. 
Likwidujemy wyjście na taras z sypialni, środkowe drzwi poszerzam o jedno skrzydło, te po prawej likwiduję zupełnie lub na rzecz okna.
W kuchni likwiduję małe, boczne okno.
Zmniejszam kotłownię na rzecz spiżarni/prani, o ile zdecydujemy się na pompę ciepła. *Tu dochodzimy do odwiecznego pytania egzystencjalnego, jakie ogrzewanie*  Gaz odpada. Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad zlikwidowaniem kominka, ale dusza romantyka się wzbrania, choć znając życie jak przyjdzie co do czego to i tak nie będzie mi się chciało rozpalać  :wink:  Wentylację planjemy mechaniczną. 
Zakres prac, które jesteśmy w stanie zrobić sami to tynki wew, malowanie, posadzki, biały montaż. Możliwe też, że instalację elektryczną i montaż okieni drzwi uda się zrobić w "dobrej cenie"  :smile:  
Co sądzicie o planowanych zmianach w projekcie? Ma to sens?  :cool:

----------


## Arturo72

> to chcę mieć możliwość zaadaptowania poddasza na dodatkowy pokój. I tak kąt nachylenia dachu zmieniłabym z 25 na 35 i zwiększyła wysokość budynku o jakieś 2m.


Po tych zmianach dom straci całkowicie wygląd,ba będzie odstraszał swoim nie foremnym kształtem,powstanie domek z czapeczką zamiast dachu.

----------


## UZII

Bryła w obecnym kształcie (jamnika)  kompletnie mi się nie podoba, za to w stu procentach odpowiada mi rozkład pomieszczeń, dlatego bazować będziemy na tym projekcie, a reszta będzie należeć już do architekta, tak by uwzględnił nasze potrzeby zachowując jednocześnie odpowiednie proporcje. 
Drugim projektem, który brałm pod uwagę był znamienity http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Zna...-M190b-TEU-421 i jeśli chodzi o bryłę podoba mi się on dużo bardziej. Złoty środek jest tu jak najbardziej możliwy  :smile:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

UZII

Nevada zdecydowanie lepszy, ale podwyższanie domu bez sensu. Jak pisze Arturo dom straci urok.
Jak planujecie więcej dzieci, to jest to zdecydowanie za mały dom tj. 90 m2. Jak coś po powiększ dom o 1m z każdej strony i zrobi się 110-115 m2 i powiększą się sypialnie. Pokoje po 11 m2 bez dodatkowej garderoby są bardzo małe, zważywszy że wiatrołap bardzo mały i nie ma miejsca na dużą szafę.
Okna w salonie są bardzo ładne (można zrobić też jedno duże), w sypialni zostaw albo zrób takie samo okno jak w drugiej sypialni

----------


## UZII

Możliwość zmiany poddasza w użytkowe z nieużytkowego to w tym momencie jeden z priorytetów. To sposób na łatwe podzielenie budowy na dwa etapy, poddasze będzie nam potrzebne dopiero za kilka ładnych lat, w tym czasie spokojnie zdąrzymy wykończyć dół nie wyprówając sobie żył. W tym momencie dysponujemy działką i gotówką na poziomie ok 100 tys. Chcemy też  załapać się na zwrot vatu więc musimy sie zmieścić w 100m2 użytkowej. Na chwilę obecną chcemy mieć trójkę, ale jestem niemal pewna że mniej więcej w lipcu zmienię zdanie i przez kolejne 1,5 roku będę się upierać, że  syn będzie jedynakiem :wink:  Tak czy inaczej zanim będziemy potrzebować dodatkowych metrów minie sporo czasu, do tego momentu jeden poziom nam wystarczy, ale chcę mieć ten komfort, że jeśli będzie trójka to  każdy będzie miał swój własny kąt, może i mały ale własny bez potrzeby dzielenia się z kimś pokojem. Jak skończymy na jednym dziecku to skończymy też na jednym poziomie i będę sobie pluła w brodę że niepotrzebnie podnisłam koszty budowy  :big tongue:  Jak będzie dwójka to z czasem na górze dorobimy się biblioteki i sypialni, a pokój na dole będzie gabinetowo - garderobiany.  Jak będzie trójka to książki będziemy musieli pomieścić na regałach w salonie  :wink:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Podwyższanie tego domu jest bez sensu, To już lepiej chyba dach zrobić 40 stopni. 90m dla trójki ludzi będzie ok jeśli nie lubisz wielkich przestrzeni. Z czasem możesz zrobić pokoje na górze. Tylko od razu musisz uwzględnić schody na górę. Nawet jeśli ich nie będziesz teraz robić. Jest gdzieś w sieci dziennik budowy domu z7 w którym właśnie przy 35 stopniach dachu zrobiono fajne poddasze.

Salon na rysunku jest niestety uładniony. W takim układzie nie jesteś w stanie zmieścić TV, wypoczynku i jeszcze jadalni. Mam salon 6m - czyli dłuższy od tego o 24cm i to jest nierealne. W moim dzienniku budowy przy końcu są zdjęcia, możesz sobie zobaczyć. jakimś wyjściem byłaby likwidacja kominka, otwarcie kuchni o postawienie stołu pomiędzy kuchnią i salonem, tylko to zaburzy ciąg komunikacyjny.

Mieszkamy od czerwca, trzecie będzie w sierpniu  :wink:

----------


## agao_83

CodeSnipper jakie masz wymiary salonu i aneksu kuchennego?

----------


## UZII

Gratulacje  :smile:  
Liczymy na szybką realizację, żeby załapać się na zwrot vatu musimy mieć odebraną budowę do 1.09.2018. W drugiej połowie przyszłego roku chcemy już się wprowadzić. 
Uwielbiam duże przestrzenie, wysokie sufity, ogromne przeszklenia, ale dom ma być ekonomiczny i funkcjonalny. Poza tym to mąż częściej u nas sprząta, nie chcę mu dokładać metrów i powierzchni do ogarnięcia, taka jestem kochana :big grin: 
Większy kąt nachylenia dachu tez wchodzi w grę, zobaczymy co zaproponuje mi architekt. Schody będą z pewnością modułowe, pociągnięte po ścianie telewizyjnej, która u mnie telewizyjna nie będzie  :wink:  Jest to dla mnie sprzęt zbędny, a laptop i dobre nagłośnienie na bank się w tym salonie zmieszczą  :yes:  

Prowadzimy tzw. dom otwarty tzn. nasi znajomi często informują, że wpadną za pięć minut - kuchnia usytuowana w ten sposób daje mi komfort szybkiego zastawienia stołu i zamknięcia bałaganu za sobą  :wink:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Salon to około 4x6, kuchnia 4x4 ale razem z częścią jadalną.

----------


## przemo1

> Witam, jam również nowa i dość zielona w temacie, ale staram się szybko doedukować. Liczę w tym względzie również na pomoc z Waszej strony   
> Właśnie czekamy na opublikowanie planu zagospodarowania, wydzielamy działki i mam nadzieję ruszamy pełną parą.
> Projekt mam wstępnie wybrany, choć biorąc pod uwagę ilość zmian posłuży on raczej jako inspiracja.
> http://dompasja.pl/?projekty_wordpres=nevada-2
>  Po pierwsze marzy na się trójka dzieci. W tym momencie "jesteśmy w trakcie" dopiero z pierwszym więc na kilka najbliższych lat ilość sypialni będzie optymalna, ale jak już się nam ziści ( o ile się ziści)  trójeczka to chcę mieć możliwość zaadaptowania poddasza na dodatkowy pokój. I tak kąt nachylenia dachu zmieniłabym z 25 na 35 i zwiększyła wysokość budynku o jakieś 2m. 
> Likwidujemy wyjście na taras z sypialni, środkowe drzwi poszerzam o jedno skrzydło, te po prawej likwiduję zupełnie lub na rzecz okna.
> W kuchni likwiduję małe, boczne okno.
> Zmniejszam kotłownię na rzecz spiżarni/prani, o ile zdecydujemy się na pompę ciepła. *Tu dochodzimy do odwiecznego pytania egzystencjalnego, jakie ogrzewanie*  Gaz odpada. Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad zlikwidowaniem kominka, ale dusza romantyka się wzbrania, choć znając życie jak przyjdzie co do czego to i tak nie będzie mi się chciało rozpalać  Wentylację planjemy mechaniczną. 
> Zakres prac, które jesteśmy w stanie zrobić sami to tynki wew, malowanie, posadzki, biały montaż. Możliwe też, że instalację elektryczną i montaż okieni drzwi uda się zrobić w "dobrej cenie"  
> Co sądzicie o planowanych zmianach w projekcie? Ma to sens?


U nas właśnie jest trójka młodzieży - polecam nasz Z95 - bardzo dobrze nam się mieszka  :smile:

----------


## Lukasz_lb

Witam

Wspólnie z żoną zamierzamy wybudować dom. Działkę już mamy, szerokość to 23,5 m. Jak do tej pory wybraliśmy dwa projekty: 
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/astrid-g2
http://z500.pl/projekt/179/Z202,funk...od-frontu.html

Pierwszy to wybór żony, która chciałaby dom jak najładniejszy i z poddaszem użytkowym.
Ja natomiast w pierwszej kolejności stawiam na koszt wybudowania i na dom praktyczny. W pierwszym projekcie na pewno bardzo podoba nam się sposób w jaki zagospodarowany jest dół domu. Jest praktycznie idealny ale boje się, że koszta wybudowania będą bardzo duże.

Jeśli chodzi o naszą pracę na budowie to w zasadzie ograniczy się ona do wykończenia wnętrz. Bo innych prac sami nie wykonamy. Dom planujemy wykończyć w taki sposób żeby do użytku była kuchnia, łazienka, salon i jeden pokój jako sypialnia.

I tutaj pojawia się moja prośba do was drodzy forumowicze chciałbym żeby ktoś podał mi orientacyjne koszty budowy. Nie chcielibyśmy oszczędzać na materiałach bo dom buduje się na całe życie. 
Planujemy budować z ceramiki poryzowanej grubość 24cm (chyba że coś wyjdzie taniej i porównywalnie jakościowo, a może nawet lepiej), a ocieplenie to styropian grubości 15 - 20 cm. 
Dom planujemy ogrzewać węglem lub ekogroszkiem.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## jajmar

Lukasz_lb te domy co pokazujesz są poza dachem identyczne koszty budowy będą podobne, ten z kopertą jest ciut większy i ciut droższy dach ale wg mnie żaden z pokazanych to nie jest budżet 300 tyś, brakuje jeszcze ze 100-150 tyś do tych domów. 

Nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkania w w kuchni i salonie i robienia sąsiednich pomieszczeń, można zostawić malowanie, ale to są grosze, nie zostawisz nawet golego betonu bo się syf nosi po całym domu.  

A dlaczego chcesz wybudować dom z najgorszego na rynku materiału na ściany? Bo jest czerwony? To jedyna wspólna cecha z tradycyjna ceramiką.

----------


## przemo1

Nie wiem, czy garzaż w bryle jest Wam niezbędny, ale możecie zaoszczędzić wybierając projekt bez niego.  Ceramika poryzowana raczej nie jest najgorszym wyborem (oczywiście pewnie nie jest też najlepszym, ma swoje wady i zalety) - cały czas jest popularna na budowach i pewnie długo jeszcze będzie. Natomiast ogrzewanie węglem nowego domu to z wyboru czy z konieczności? Jeśli macie wybór, to oszczędź na kominie, dodaj ocieplenia i wybierz zdrowsze/mniej kłopotliwe rozwiązanie.

----------


## Lukasz_lb

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.
W takim razie powinienem szukać projektu bez garażu w brykle budynku, tak?. Jeszcze jakieś rady?
Ogrzewanie węglem to wybór, który jest spowodowany rocznym kosztem grzania. W grę mogłoby wchodzić ogrzewanie prądem lub gazem z butli znajdującej się na działce ale z tego co się orientuje to wychodzi to zdecydowanie drożej. Bo pompa ciepła to już poza naszym zasięgiem. Oczywiście chcielibyśmy na całym dole ogrzewanie podłogowe plus grzejnik w łazience. 
Jeśli chodzi o materiał budowlany to myślałem, że ceramika to najlepsze rozwiązanie. W takim razie jaki materiał będzie lepszym wyjściem? Chciałbym żeby nie było problemów np. z powieszeniem szafek kuchennych czy telewizora na ścianie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi.
> W takim razie powinienem szukać projektu bez garażu w brykle budynku, tak?. Jeszcze jakieś rady?
> Ogrzewanie węglem to wybór, który jest spowodowany rocznym kosztem grzania. W grę mogłoby wchodzić ogrzewanie prądem lub gazem z butli znajdującej się na działce ale z tego co się orientuje to wychodzi to zdecydowanie drożej. Bo pompa ciepła to już poza naszym zasięgiem. Oczywiście chcielibyśmy na całym dole ogrzewanie podłogowe plus grzejnik w łazience. 
> Jeśli chodzi o materiał budowlany to myślałem, że ceramika to najlepsze rozwiązanie. W takim razie jaki materiał będzie lepszym wyjściem? Chciałbym żeby nie było problemów np. z powieszeniem szafek kuchennych czy telewizora na ścianie.


Jesteś już na samym początku w dużym błędzie począwszy od materiału na ściany wybierając drogi i bez zalet a skończywszy na ogrzewaniu wybierając drogi węgiel bo ogrzewanie nowych domów węglem jest bardzo drogie.
Policz ile będzie kosztował Cię kocioł wraz z osprzętem+kotłownia+komin w kotłowni.
Po podliczeniu tych składników wyjdzie koszt pompy ciepła. Policz też ilość energii czyli ilość węgla jaką wyrzucisz kominem grzejac powietrze.
Kto Ci naopowiadal bzdur że ogrzewanie węglem jest tanie ?
Grzanie prądem jest nie dużo droższe od grzania gazem ziemnym,to kolejne twoje błędne myślenie.
Ogrzewanie podłogowe po całości a nie tylko na dole a jak chcesz grzejniki ścienne na górze to kolejny Twój błąd.
Dobrze że te błędy popelniasz jeszcze przed budową i możesz i masz szansę na korygowanie  :big grin:

----------


## jajmar

> Jeśli chodzi o materiał budowlany to myślałem, że ceramika to najlepsze rozwiązanie. W takim razie jaki materiał będzie lepszym wyjściem? Chciałbym żeby nie było problemów np. z powieszeniem szafek kuchennych czy telewizora na ścianie.


Uwierz, nie ma gorszego materiału jeżeli chodzi o wieszanie na nim. Już gazobeton ma ciut lepsze właściwości do obciążania. Ja pisze tu o systemowych rozwiązaniach które posiadają papiery na zawieszenie, w domku nie potrzebujesz papierów ale to że nośność wszystkich kołków jest najniższa w ceramice poryzowanej powinna dać do myślenia.

----------


## Lukasz_lb

Dużo ciekawych informacji. 
Skoro nie ceramika to co? Ytong, Suporeks, kermazytobeton,  cegła pełna? A może jeszcze coś innego? 
O tym weglu to mi internet takich rzeczy naopowiadał  :razz: 

Moje wnioski są takie :
- Projekt domu bez garażu w bryle
- Dach dwuspadowy 
- Rezygnacja z ogrzewania węglem 
- Wybór ogrzewania pomiędzy prądem a gazem z butli.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Lukasz LB

o węglu i ekogroszku zapomnij!
Garaż - ja też zrezygnowałem z garażu w bryle. Po pierwsze koszty, po drugie odwieczne problemy ogrzewać, nie ogrzewać, mostek cieplny itp (szczególnie w domach piętrowych). Trzeba założyć np. m2 to 2500 zł i wychodzi, że garaż dwustanowiskowy to koszt 70-80 tyś..!!! Za to masz dobre auto i super wiatę. Po drugie w obydwu projektach masz garaż większy niż salon, pytanie co dla Ciebie ważniejsze i gdzie się częściej przebywa.

Astrid - lepszy wg Mnie, 2 duże pokoje, wygodniejsze schody, większa łazienka, duże pomieszczenie przy kuchni i szafa pod schodami

Z202 - 3 pokoje i mniejsze, mniejsza łazienka, schody mniej wygodne i w dodatku wc pod Nimi. Pokoje 11 m2 bez dodatkowej garderoby są małe, może z jednego pokoju zrób garderobę.

----------


## compi

Jak ci wychodzi 2500/m2 garażu zaiste nie pojmuję. Wymień co w nim musi być aby tyle kasy tam włożyć.

----------


## Lukasz_lb

Trochę mi się namieszało w głowie. 
Poszukiwania projektu trwają, może ktoś podrzuci jakiś fajny projekt domu do 300tys.?  :razz: 
Poczytałem o materiałach budowlanych i co też bliżej mi do wyboru silikatu zastanawiam się też nad suporeksem.

----------


## jajmar

> Trochę mi się namieszało w głowie. 
> Poszukiwania projektu trwają, może ktoś podrzuci jakiś fajny projekt domu do 300tys.? 
> Poczytałem o materiałach budowlanych i co też bliżej mi do wyboru silikatu zastanawiam się też nad suporeksem.


Licz metr2 w granicach 3 tyś wiec szukaj domu koło 100-120 m2 max. 

Co do materiałów wg mnie dobry kierunek.

----------


## Lukasz_lb

Ale 100 m2 powierzchni użytkowej czy całkowitej? Stawiać na dom parterowy czy z poddaszem użytkowym?

----------


## marcuso86

Ja bym szukał 90-110 użytkowej i bez garażu. I koniecznie parterówka o ile WZ lub Plan zagospodarowania ci pozwolą na niski dach.

----------


## agao_83

Lukasz_lb całkowitej - budujesz powierzchnię całkowitą  :smile:  
Ja też proponuję parterówkę. Sama taką rozważam, jeśli uda się uzyskać odpowiednie WZ to będzie parter  :smile:

----------


## wally666

2500 to koszt przestrzeli mieszkalnej, dla garazu widzialem na forum wpisy ze liczyc nalezy ok 1600pln. Co wym mamy? Ano kawal budynku ktory trzeba postawic na plycie/fundamencie, ocieplic, otynkowac, zrobic mu dach, wyposazyc w okno/drzwi/brame/czesto prosty sanitariat (niepotrzebne skreslic), zrobic odprowadzenie wody, uzbroic w oswietlenie i gniazdka, doprowadzic sile, wyplytkowac, pomalowac, wykonczyc i voila  :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jeśli garaż ma być tylko na auto i jakieś rowery czy łopaty, to wiata wychodzi taniej i szybciej. Prosty szkielet z kilku belek, obić OSB, na dach jakaś blacha i już.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> 2500 to koszt przestrzeli mieszkalnej, dla garazu widzialem na forum wpisy ze liczyc nalezy ok 1600pln. Co wym mamy? Ano kawal budynku ktory trzeba postawic na plycie/fundamencie, ocieplic, otynkowac, zrobic mu dach, wyposazyc w okno/drzwi/brame/czesto prosty sanitariat (niepotrzebne skreslic), zrobic odprowadzenie wody, uzbroic w oswietlenie i gniazdka, doprowadzic sile, wyplytkowac, pomalowac, wykonczyc i voila


Jak pisałem o garażu to chodziło mi o to, że każdy m2 kosztuje, niezależnie jakie to pomieszczenie. Nawet jak przyjąć 1 600 za metr to garaż dwustanowiskowy 35m wychodzi 55 000 + porządna brama z napędem - 6.000 zł.  Generalnie to garaż wymaga prawie takich samych materiałów jak inne pomieszczenia, może wykończenie jest tańsze ale do kosztu dochodzi brama garażowa.

----------


## Lukasz_lb

A gdybyśmy wybrali projekt Astrid G2 i zrobili w nim zmianę taką, że usuniemy z projektu garaż? To jakby wtedy to wyglądało? 
I jeszcze prosiłbym o jakieś rady dotyczące ogrzewania.

----------


## Lukasz_lb

I zmienili na dach dwuspadowy?

----------


## Iscra

> I zmienili na dach dwuspadowy?


To zabulisz za przeprojektowanie dachu, bo to już robota dla konstruktora  :wink:  Może warto indywidualny?  :wink:

----------


## Lukasz_lb

No tak ale to już gruba kasa za projekt wychodzi.

----------


## jajmar

> A gdybyśmy wybrali projekt Astrid G2 i zrobili w nim zmianę taką, że usuniemy z projektu garaż? To jakby wtedy to wyglądało? 
> I jeszcze prosiłbym o jakieś rady dotyczące ogrzewania.


O ogrzewaniu jest cały dział poczytaj. Juz było zapomnij o węglu i tego się trzymaj.

----------


## Iscra

> No tak ale to już gruba kasa za projekt wychodzi.


Biorąc pod uwagę jak duże konstrukcyjne zmiany chcesz wprowadzać podczas adaptacji to... niekoniecznie  :wink:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nie wiem co to jest gruba kasa, za mój szkielet zapłaciłem  6,7tys, znajomy za murowany w okolicach 5 tysi. Ale mamy dokładnie to co chcieliśmy.

----------


## dawiddur

Nie będę zakładał oddzielnego tematu więc poradzę się tutaj.
Znajomek ma domek, tak na oko wybudowany w latach 50-80, o powierzchni ok. 65m2. Rodzina mu się rozrasta więc chce go rozbudować. Ma nawet już projekt według, którego rozbuduje obecny dom o trzykrotność obecnej powierzchni. Parter powiększa o kolejne 65m2, a nad całością powstaje użytkowe poddasze. W każdym bądź razie nowej powierzchni powstanie niemal 200m2 - jakby nie było, całkiem sporo. 
Zakładając, że na budowie nic się nie robi - no może z wyjątkiem prac porządkowych, ile może kosztować taka rozbudowa do stanu umożliwiającego zamieszkanie? Mówimy o tanich materiałach, taniej robociźnie. Ile to może kosztować? Kolega sądzi (chyba, że nie jest ze mną szczery), że za 200k zrobi to "na gotowo", czyli nie zostawi jakiś niedokończonych "tematów" w środku czy na zewnątrz. Czy mi się wydaje, czy to jest niemożliwe choćbym nie wiem co? Czy jest to możliwe w jakikolwiek spokój? Uważam, że nawet własnymi rękami i kiepskimi materiałami jest to nie do wykonania. Zanim zacznę drążyć temat - uświadamiać go - wolałbym utwierdzić się w tym co mi się wydaje. 
Nie zrozumcie mnie źle. Nie zaglądam mu do portfela czy coś takiego. Wolę zaryzykować ew. jego obrazę i "uświadomienie go", aniżeli mam później patrzeć jak "już nie daje rady"... Wiecie o co mi chodzi...

----------


## jajmar

65 parteru + ~200 poddasza daje nam ~250m2 -odchodzą przyłącza ogrodzenia, dochodzą prace rozbiórkowe, prace tuz przy budynku (zabezpieczenia, utrudnienia) - obstawiam minimum 350-400 tyś. Myślę że to jest po taniości.

----------


## gambit565

> No tak ale to już gruba kasa za projekt wychodzi.


Z iloma architektami rozmawiales? Od ilu dostales oferte na zrobienie projektu? O jakim zakresie prac projektowych rozmawialiscie?
Czy tak sobie tylko gdybasz, bo szwagier cioci powiedzial ze to gruba kasa

----------


## Lukasz_lb

Jakiś czas temu się orientowalem i wyszło mi że taniej kupić projekt gotowy i zrobić adaptację niż robić cały od nowa. Ale w sumie nie brałem pod uwagę aż takich zmian w projekcie.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Projekt gotowy mogłem mieć za ~2tys. Za adaptację albo nikt nie chciał się wziąć albo śpiewali po 4-5 tysi. No to zrobiłem gotowy za 6,7 i mam co chciałem. Kolega teraz rysuje za 5,5 w tym ma zalatwienie wszystkich formalności (ja chodziłem sam po urzędach). Jak pokazał pierwszą wersję projektu, to siedzieliśmy nad nim dwie godziny, żeby architektowi dać plan, jak szkieletowy dom się projektuje. Dlatego było tanio. 

Poszukaj i popytaj, bo może być tak, że adaptacja będzie nieopłacalna.

----------


## Lukasz_lb

W takim razie faktycznie poszukamy architekta i pomyślimy o projekcie indywidualnym. 
Poczytałem jeszcze o materiałach budowlanych i chyba się zdecyduję na Silikat 18cm i styropian tak ok. 20cm.

----------


## dawiddur

Dobra decyzja!

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jeśli ma być z garażem, to 300 tysięcy ekipami może być mało.

----------


## Elfir

300 tyś pod klucz? Mało realne.
Kuchnia i łazienka to zwykle ok. 50 tyś dla prostych wykończeń. A co z resztą podłóg i mebli?

----------


## grend

> 300 tyś pod klucz? Mało realne.
> Kuchnia i łazienka to zwykle ok. 50 tyś dla prostych wykończeń. A co z resztą podłóg i mebli?


 :ohmy:   -  aż się boje usłyszeć ceny za coś lepszego niż proste wykonczenia - 80 tysiecy ?, czy może 100tysięcy ?

----------


## Margo87

Też jestem w szoku... 4 lata temu wykańczaliśmy mieszkanie.... fakt robocizny nie licze bo płytki kładł nam Wujek po kosztach ale łazienka kosztowała nas jakies 6 tys. a Kuchnia meble do zabudowy + sprzet (bez lodówki bo to mieliśmy) 10 tys.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Nie wiem jak to liczycie.

Łazienka (jak liczę, bez robocizny średnia półka, 9 m2) - wanna wolnostojąca + bateria wanna + zestaw WC + szafka + lustro + dwie umywalki + 2 baterie + grzejnik + deszczownica + odpływ liniowy + płytki = 15 000

Kuchnia sprzęt = piekarnik do zabudowy + mikrofala do zabudowy + indukcja + zlew + bateria +okap + zmywarka + lodówka SBS = 11 000 zł

Meble = około 18 000 do 20 000 (z cargo i dobrym blatem)

Jak pisała Elfir - 50 000 średnia półka jak nic.

----------


## agao_83

nie każdy potrzebuje 2 umywalek, 2 baterii czy liniowego odpływu, a w kuchni niekoniecznie musi być lodówka sbs. Co do mebli znajomi do 8m kuchni za meble w połysku z 2 cargo i barkiem płacili 12tys., więc jeszcze sporo z twoich wycen można wyszarpać

----------


## piotrek0m

Kuchnia ze sprzętem około 20 tyś / ogrodzenie frontowe, brama przesuwna ... różnie, ... 15, 20, 25 tyś... kostka brukowa, zależy ile ... 10, 15 tyś ... taras ... nasadzenie - tego nikt nie wlicza do kosztów budowy domu

----------


## przemo1

> Nie wiem jak to liczycie.
> 
> Łazienka (jak liczę, bez robocizny średnia półka, 9 m2) - wanna wolnostojąca + bateria wanna + zestaw WC + szafka + lustro + dwie umywalki + 2 baterie + grzejnik + deszczownica + odpływ liniowy + płytki = 15 000
> 
> Kuchnia sprzęt = piekarnik do zabudowy + mikrofala do zabudowy + indukcja + zlew + bateria +okap + zmywarka + lodówka SBS = 11 000 zł
> 
> Meble = około 18 000 do 20 000 (z cargo i dobrym blatem)
> 
> Jak pisała Elfir - 50 000 średnia półka jak nic.


Z całym szacunkiem, ale dla PROSTYCH, jak pisała Elfir, wykończeń to max 30 Tpln licząc wszystko razem - prosta łazienka to albo wanna alo prysznic - niekoniecznie odpływ liniowy, bez 2 umywalek; prosta kuchnia to bez mikrofali do zabudowy, z płytą gazową i bez lodówki SBS; meble niekoniecznie z cargo, blat średniej jakości - cena takich mebli kuchennych to ok 4,5 Tpln, (tyle przynajmniej zapłaciłem).

----------


## piotrek0m

> nie każdy potrzebuje 2 umywalek, 2 baterii czy liniowego odpływu,


To po co budować dom, jak ma w nim być jedna umywalka, może też jedna łazienka ....

----------


## dawiddur

> To po co budować dom, jak ma w nim być jedna umywalka, może też jedna łazienka ....


A to dom z jedną łazienką to nie dom? Po co budować?!?! Na pewno nie dla drugiej łazienki.... Dziwny tok myślenia...

----------


## kamil2k3

Wow to ja chyba muszę się wycofać z inwestycji nie wiedziałem że nie wolno budować domów z 1 łazienką  :sad:  Takie informacje powinny być w urzędach a nie tak przez przypadek się człowiek dowiaduje na forum

----------


## Arturo72

> To po co budować dom, jak ma w nim być jedna umywalka, może też jedna łazienka ....


Masakra  :big grin: 
Przez 40 lat mieszkałem w mieszkaniu w bloku gdzie była jedna łazienka ale wybudowalem dom nie po to żeby było więcej łazienek  :smile: 
Mam jedną i na 3 osoby styka jak do tej pory.

----------


## Mobe

> To po co budować dom, jak ma w nim być jedna umywalka, może też jedna łazienka ....


Jeżeli Twoją motywacją do budowy domu było posiadanie dwóch łazienek to współczuję.

----------


## agao_83

Heheh sie usmialam. Z tych 2 umywalek w lazience koniecznych w domu. Po co mi 2 umywalki? Planuje 2 lazienki i jedna umywalka w kazdej z nich wystarczy. Brodzik zwykly, nie wymagajacy odplywu liniowego tez da rade. No ale jak ktos buduje po to, by goscie z zazdroscia patrzyli na wyposazenie, to i 100tys na lazienke nie starczy  :wink:

----------


## gambit565

> W takim razie faktycznie poszukamy architekta i pomyślimy o projekcie indywidualnym. 
> Poczytałem jeszcze o materiałach budowlanych i chyba się zdecyduję na Silikat 18cm i styropian tak ok. 20cm.


i to jest dobra decyzja.
Pamietaj ze na etapie projektu masz najwieksze mozliwosci "bezkosztowego" wplywania na pozniejszy koszt budowy. Architket z kumatym konstruktorem moga zaprojektowac tak zeby bylo pozniej relatywnie tanio w budowie np. krotkie instalacje, male ropietosci stropow albo brak scian nosnych itp. To sa realne koszty nad ktorymi mozesz do poewnego stopnia panowac od poczatku

----------


## jajmar

Ludzie co wy pier....cie o odpływie liniowym jak o luksusie? Odpływ liniowy do łazienki to koszt od 130zł w górę za krótki i od 200zł za długi - nie wierzę że komuś kto buduje takie coś położy inwestycję, brodziki są droższe więc o czym ta dyskusja? 2 umywali to też żadne szaleństwo. 

Nie znam łazienki w cenie mniej niż 10 tyś a znam kilka wykonanych w wciągu 2-3 lat wszystkie ot takie, normalne bez wodotrysków, wanna prysznic, kibel umywalka cena żadnej nie zeszła niżej niż 10 tyś, mało tego na kilka poszło  pow. 15 tyś.

----------


## sintesi

Od odpływu liniowego wolę brodzik posadzkowy, który ma wysokość 3-5cm. Łatwiejszy w utrzymaniu. Porządne odpływy liniowe nie kosztują 200zł. Koszt naprawiania tych tanich i kłopot z tym związany zwiększa późniejsze koszty. Jak kto lubi, ale płytki podłogowe w miejscu prysznica już po paru latach są całe od kamienia i nie jest to łatwe do usunięcia. Silne środki odkamieniające uszkadzają fugi, a czasem też płytki.

2 umywalki to bardziej kwestia przyzwyczajeń rodzinnych i porannej organizacji. Nie wszyscy lubią myć się razem i nie zawsze czas tak goni, aby musieć to robić równocześnie. Fakt, że zwiększa to koszt, ale większe znaczenie może mieć ograniczenie ilości miejsca. Nie każdy ma w łazience duży pokój kąpielowy.

Też widziałem sporo łazienek i nie wszystkie kosztowały więcej niż 10tys. zł. Są płytki powyżej 100zł/m2, ale też takie po 60zł/m2 i też porządne.
Temat dotyczy taniego wybudowania domu, aby spełniał zapotrzebowanie na funkcję mieszkalną.
Ja wiem, że za meble kuchenne można dać 50tys., ale także 5tys. i podobnie spełnią swoją rolę i nie trzeba czuć się gorszym "sortem"  :wink: 
Zawsze kiedyś można zmienić, a kiedyś i tak trzeba będzie. 
Jak się ma 300tys. na dom to się nie planuje AGD do zabudowy, tylko wykorzystuje np. lodówkę, kuchenkę pralkę, które się miało w mieszkaniu.
Apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia i czytania kolorowych gazet lub forów.

Lepiej czuć lekki niedosyt w związku ze skromniejszą realizacją marzeń niż utknąć na 30lat z wyczerpaną zdolnością kredytową w kuchni bez mebli z wystającymi z podłogi podejściami pod mega modną wyspę i salonem z pięknym dębowym parkietem kończącym się na betonowych, niewykończonych schodach.

----------


## piotrek0m

Zauważam, że na forum w dużej mierze trwa licytacja w tanim budowaniu, kto wybudował taniej, kto taniej. Nie pisze się o niewygodzie mieszkania w niewykończonym domu, o niewygodzie funkcjonalnej wielu rozwiązań, o rzeczach do ciągłej poprawy albo do ciągłej przebudowy... Jakby ważny był fakt posiadania domu jako takiego, wybudowanego po minimalnych kosztach. Na zewnątrz mamy dom, ale we wnętrzu możemy zaakceptować standard jak w mieszkaniu w bloku. Zwykle wiąże się to z ograniczeniami i niewygodami w codziennym użytkowaniu. Miejsce zamieszkania powinno być wygodne i komfortowe. Dom daje duże możliwości zapewnienia sobie wygody życia niż mieszkanie w bloku. Pada teza "budowy na pokaz", tak jakby pewnym osobom było trudno zaakceptować fakt, że ludzie budują z "rozmachem" dla wygody swojej i własnej rodziny. Paradoksalnie wiele rozwiązań jest droższych tylko w głowach inwestorów.

----------


## compi

Sintesi, odezwij się na pięć to podam nazwę i firmę sprzedajacą odplywy całe z nierdzewna z fajną regulacją i konstrukcją. Całość jak ktoś wyżej napisał za 200 zł za 80-90 cm.  Tyle kosztuje kratka z Viegi. Też uważam że za łazienkę trzeba dac około 10 tysięcy i to bez wodotryskow.

----------


## Bracianka

Normalnie posiadam odpływ liniowy w posadzce - czyli mam tak jakby luksusowo?  :cool:   :big grin: 

Koszt naszej łazienki na górze (materiały) to 7500 - 8000zł na oko. Bez luksusów, ale w miarę solidnie. Nie liczę kosztu mebli (szafka pod umywalkę i druga szafka stojąca), ponieważ firma robiąca meble na wymiar zrobiła nam je w ramach rekompensaty za obsuwę z meblami kuchennymi. I nie liczę robocizny, bo mąż zrobił wszystko sam. Oświetlenia jeszcze brak, czeka na swoją kolej. Moim zdaniem 10000zł na łazienkę to założenie minimalistyczne, no chyba, że ktoś ma maleństwo - wtedy ew. na płytkach zaoszczędzi, na niczym innym. Mam wrażenie, że robocizna nawet może być droższa.

----------


## Iscra

compi, co to za odpływ o którym mówisz? Chętnie sobie już zapiszę.

----------


## agao_83

ja za swoją łazienkę w mieszkaniu (pow. 5,5m) płaciłam ok 14tys. ze wszystkim, ale jakbym robiła łazienkę w domu, to część rzeczy bym zabrała - np. pralkę, suszarkę i słupek robiony na zamówienie i na tych 3 rzeczach już mam 6tys. oszczędności. Gdybyśmy jeszcze samodzielnie kafelki położyli, to oszczędności byłyby jeszcze większe. Więc myślę, że zrobienie i wyposażenie łazienki w 10tys. jest jak najbardziej realne.

----------


## Wykona

> Mam pytanie do budujących i tych co  już wybudowali.
> Czy za max. 300 tys. zł uda się wybudować dom do stanu pozwalającego na zamieszkanie w nim? (elewacja może być nie wykończona)
> Zakładając, że ma się uzbrojoną działkę.


To wątek domu do 300 tyś zapoczątkowana w 2010 roku.
Budowa , wykończenie, umeblowanie w sumie "pełne zamieszkanie" w takim przedziale jest mocno wątpliwe ale możliwe choć kończy się na wielu bolesnych kompromisach, samodzielnej wykończeniówce i wyposażeniu bardzo "budżetowym". Bywam na wielu budowach i mogę stwierdzić, że większość ludzi buduje domy na wyrost i niewspółmiernie do osiąganych przychodów. Takie budowy ciągną się latami kosztem braku życia "poza budową".

----------


## jajmar

> Zauważam, że na forum w dużej mierze trwa licytacja w tanim budowaniu, kto wybudował taniej, kto taniej.


Ja zauważyłem jeszcze jedno większość "tanio" budujących to Ci początkujący inwestorzy. Przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty wszystko jest tanie i proste. W założeniach pomija się setki drobnych elementów, i prac a potem cena założona rośnie x2 to niektórzy zmieniają ton wypowiedzi.

----------


## Arturo72

> Zauważam, że na forum w dużej mierze trwa licytacja w tanim budowaniu, kto wybudował taniej, kto taniej. Nie pisze się o niewygodzie mieszkania w niewykończonym domu, o niewygodzie funkcjonalnej wielu rozwiązań, o rzeczach do ciągłej poprawy albo do ciągłej przebudowy... Jakby ważny był fakt posiadania domu jako takiego, wybudowanego po minimalnych kosztach. Na zewnątrz mamy dom, ale we wnętrzu możemy zaakceptować standard jak w mieszkaniu w bloku. Zwykle wiąże się to z ograniczeniami i niewygodami w codziennym użytkowaniu. Miejsce zamieszkania powinno być wygodne i komfortowe. Dom daje duże możliwości zapewnienia sobie wygody życia niż mieszkanie w bloku. Pada teza "budowy na pokaz", tak jakby pewnym osobom było trudno zaakceptować fakt, że ludzie budują z "rozmachem" dla wygody swojej i własnej rodziny. Paradoksalnie wiele rozwiązań jest droższych tylko w głowach inwestorów.


Pierdzielisz trzy po trzy chłopie.
*sintesi* napisała lub napisał to bardzo trafnie.
Dom to komfort ale to nie oznacza że ma być obowiązkowo drogi i ma posiadać obowiązkowo po łazience dla każdego użytkownika bo czemu akurat dwie jak można mieć bardziej "komfortowo" i od razu rzucić się na 4 łazienki po jednej dla każdego ?
To samo jest z wielkością domu,niektórym wystarcza 40m2 na osobę i żyją komfortowo a inni muszą mieć co najmniej 80m2 na osobę bo będą się bawić w chowanego w domu. 
Także zapamiętaj to sobie,że tanio nie oznacza nigdy brak komfortowo a domu nie buduje się dla kilku łazienek.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja zauważyłem jeszcze jedno większość "tanio" budujących to Ci początkujący inwestorzy. Przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty wszystko jest tanie i proste. W założeniach pomija się setki drobnych elementów, i prac a potem cena założona rośnie x2 to niektórzy zmieniają ton wypowiedzi.


Być może są tacy inwestorzy ale to źle o nich świadczy jedynie bo albo nie zaplanowali dobrze budowy albo dali się ponieść emocjom m.in tym z forum gdzie inwestorzy uważają i mają kuchnię za 50tys.zl czy łazienki za 30tys.zl i więcej  :smile: 

Można wybudować do 300tys.zl i będzie to dom o wysokim komforcie i z dobrych materiałów ale oczywiście nie 200m2 .
U mnie 310tys.zł ze wszystkim jak teraz.
Ale do komfortu życia nie był mi potrzebny błysk lakierowanych mebli w kuchni najdroższych salonów czy też baterie za 2tys.zl albo kabiny za 5tys.zl  :wink: 
No i 40m2 na osobę całkowicie nam starczy do komfortowego życia a i jedna łazienka i dodatkowe WC styka praktycznie dla dwóch dziadków już  :wink:

----------


## Wykona

> Być może są tacy inwestorzy ale to źle o nich świadczy jedynie bo albo nie zaplanowali dobrze budowy albo dali się ponieść emocjom m.in tym z forum gdzie inwestorzy uważają i mają kuchnię za 50tys.zl czy łazienki za 30tys.zl i więcej 
> 
> Można wybudować do 300tys.zl i będzie to dom o wysokim komforcie i z dobrych materiałów ale oczywiście nie 200m2 .
> U mnie 310tys.zł ze wszystkim jak teraz.
> Ale do komfortu życia nie był mi potrzebny błysk lakierowanych mebli w kuchni najdroższych salonów czy też baterie za 2tys.zl albo kabiny za 5tys.zl


U niektórych sam sprzęt do kuchni to 50 tyś. więc całość za kuchnie w okolicach 80-100 tyś nie szokuje. Podobnie jak kupno granitowego blatu za 10-15 tys. Co najwyżej wywołuje zdziwienie na twarzy jak można wydać tyle za ta TYLE. 

Porównania są zawodne bo skoro można kupić nowe auto za cenę domu to po co komu auto za 250-300 tys i odwrotnie po co komu dom w cenie auta?

----------


## Arturo72

> U niektórych sam sprzęt do kuchni to 50 tyś. więc całość za kuchnie w okolicach 80-100 tyś nie szokuje. Co najwyżej wywołuje zdziwienie na twarzy jak można wydać tyle za ta TYLE. 
> 
> Porównania są zawodne bo skoro można kupić nowe auto za cenę domu to po co komu auto za 250-300 tys i odwrotnie po co komu dom w cenie auta?


Dokładnie o tym pisałem  :wink: 
Ja tam jestem skromny i za cały sprzęt pod zabudowę do kuchni mam whirlpoola dałem chyba nie całe 5tys.zl a kuchnię robił mi stolarz za też koło 5tys.zl a kuchnia 15m2  :wink: 
Od 3 lat śmiga bez zastrzeżeń a co najważniejsze komfortowo  :big grin:

----------


## Bejaro

> Dokładnie o tym pisałem 
> Ja tam jestem skromny i za cały sprzęt pod zabudowę do kuchni mam whirlpoola dałem chyba nie całe 5tys.zl a kuchnię robił mi stolarz za też koło 5tys.zl a kuchnia 15m2 
> Od 3 lat śmiga bez zastrzeżeń a co najważniejsze komfortowo


Cały sprzęt

Lodówka zmywarka płyta nie masz gazu więc indukcja lub elektryczna  mikrofala piekarnik okap masz?

Wszystko do zabudowy licząc bez okapu to 5 szt wychodzi 1000 za sztukę plus zlew bateria.....

----------


## agao_83

pamiętajmy, że nie wszystko musi być w zabudowie. Ja osobiście np. lodówki w zabudowie bym nie chciała. Także, 5-5,5tys. za wszystkie sprzęty jest realne (lodówka - 1200, zmywarka - 1200, mikrofala - 500, piekarnik - 800, okap - 300, indukcja - 1000).
Oczywiście można kupić lodówkę sbs za 5000, okap za 1500, piekarnik za 2500 itd. Zależy, co kto chce.

----------


## immoral

Łazienkę remontowałam rok temu (płytki ok. 50/m2, wanna, kabina, odpływ liniowy, jedna umywalka) - wszystko raczej tańsze, nawet ten odpływ liniowy był po kosztach z wystawy w castoramie ostatnia sztuka  :wink:  a wyszło 10 tys, zł. I tyle też liczę na każdą łazienkę w nowym domu. 

Meble z IKEI do kuchni wychodzą od 5 do 10 tys, złotych - zależy ile i jakie, potem plus blat, sprzęty, jakiś stolik, krzesło czy co tam kto lubi. Uzbiera się trochę. Wszystko zależy ile kto może zabrać starego sprzętu albo nie ma takiego w ogóle. 
Kuchnię robię IKEA, sprzęt kupuję oprócz lodówki (zwykła stojąca) i płyty gazowej - liczę, że wyjdzie tego na 15-17 tys. 

Z wyliczeniami to jest tak, że człowiek wpisze do kosztorysu płytki np. 10 m2 po 70 zł/m2. A gdzie klej, fuga, wiaderko, gąbka, płyn, coś do przycięcia, packa itd......

----------


## Bracianka

> Cały sprzęt
> 
> Lodówka zmywarka płyta nie masz gazu więc indukcja lub elektryczna  mikrofala piekarnik okap masz?
> 
> Wszystko do zabudowy licząc bez okapu to 5 szt wychodzi 1000 za sztukę plus zlew bateria.....


No i co, że wychodzi po 1000zł za sztukę? Trwałość będzie najprawdopodobniej taka sama, jak te za 2000 czy 3000zł za sztukę. 

Lodówka: 1700zł, piekarnik: 1100zł, płyta: 1100zł, zmywarka 950zł, okap: 450zł, mikrofali nie mam.

----------


## Bejaro

> No i co, że wychodzi po 1000zł za sztukę? Trwałość będzie najprawdopodobniej taka sama, jak te za 2000 czy 3000zł za sztukę. 
> 
> Lodówka: 1700zł, piekarnik: 1100zł, płyta: 1100zł, zmywarka 950zł, okap: 450zł, mikrofali nie mam.


A napisałam coś o trwałości?

W Twoim zestawieniu nie ma mikrofali oczywiście nie ma przymusu ale jak ktoś pisze że niecałe 5 tys wydał na sprzęt  do zabudowy z mikrofalą to się zastanawiam,no i jakoś brakuje zlewu i baterii.

Jeden pisze 4500 za kuchnie,drugi ma szafki za obsuwę realizacji kuchni,trzeci że zabiera z domu pralkę i suszarkę słupek ,a inny nie ma oświetlenia......

----------


## Bejaro

> Z wyliczeniami to jest tak, że człowiek wpisze do kosztorysu płytki np. 10 m2 po 70 zł/m2. A gdzie klej, fuga, wiaderko, gąbka, płyn, coś do przycięcia, packa itd......


 :yes: silikon acryl i ciągle kupuję taśmy zabezpieczające nie mówiąc o kartonie w rolce do zabezpieczenia podłogi.

----------


## immoral

> silikon acryl i ciągle kupuję taśmy zabezpieczające nie mówiąc o kartonie w rolce do zabezpieczenia podłogi.


Na razie jakoś to idzie, bo ja lubię zawyżać pozycje w kosztorysie. 
Więc mam wpisane kafelki po 100 zł/m2. Potem kupuję takie po 50-60 zł/m2 a reszta idzie właśnie na te wszystkie pierdoły, których nie ujęłam i ogólnie jakoś wychodzi na 0  :wink: 

Ale wprawiam się i robię te zestawienia coraz dokładniejsze  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Cały sprzęt
> 
> Lodówka zmywarka płyta nie masz gazu więc indukcja lub elektryczna  mikrofala piekarnik okap masz?
> 
> Wszystko do zabudowy licząc bez okapu to 5 szt wychodzi 1000 za sztukę plus zlew bateria.....


Płyta,piekarnik,mikrofala,zmywarka,okap czy też bardziej pochłaniacz to koszt ok.5tys.zł za całość,lodówka z mieszkania bo działała i nie było sensu zostawiać,zresztą też whirlpool  :wink: 
Umywalka dwukomorowa+bateria ok.500zł za całość.
Zresztą łazienka też zdrowo poniżej dychy wyszła  :smile: 






Można ? Można  :big grin:

----------


## Bejaro

[QUOTE=Arturo72;7103746]Płyta,piekarnik,mikrofala,zmywarka,okap czy też bardziej pochłaniacz to koszt ok.5tys.zł za całość,lodówka z mieszkania bo działała i nie było sensu zostawiać,zresztą też whirlpool  :wink: 
Umywalka dwukomorowa+bateria ok.500zł za całość.
Zresztą łazienka też zdrowo poniżej dychy wyszła  :smile: 

No i mamy kolejny przykład bez lodówki...

No to jeszcze napisz kotłownia pralnia masz tam prysznic umywalkę nie pamiętam czy kibelek to w temacie 1 łazienki.

----------


## Arturo72

> No i mamy kolejny przykład bez lodówki...
> 
> No to jeszcze napisz kotłownia pralnia masz tam prysznic umywalkę nie pamiętam czy kibelek to w temacie 1 łazienki.


Na złom działającą lodówkę nie miałem chęci wyrzucać  :wink: 
Pralnio-suszarnia a nie kotłownia bo nie mam syfu węgielnego w domu  :wink: 



A i mam osobne WC jeszcze  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

A gdzie lustro, lampa i wieszak na reczniki w tym WC Arturo :smile: 
Wygląda na trochę niedokończone :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> A gdzie lustro, lampa i wieszak na reczniki w tym WC Arturo
> Wygląda na trochę niedokończone


A bo to na 4 miechy przed wprowadzeniem się  :smile: 
Jak się przypatrzysz to nawet drzwi nie ma  :wink: 
Oczywiście,że wszystko jest.

----------


## DarW

Jak ktoś chce mieć złote klamki w drzwiach to niech ma wtedy to o 20 tys nie starczy na łazienkę. Później tylko sie nie czepiajcie kogoś kto pokazuje ile realnie wydał na łazienkę czy kuchnię bo żal sciska 4-litery, że można zrobić to taniej i dobrze.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Łazienka 6,5m2: kafelki po 40 za metr na wyprzedaży (wcześniej były po 70) - wyszło jakieś 3,5k,  kabina z brodzikiem za 1000, bateria za 100, uwywalka z szafką za 400 + podobnie muszla z deską - też na promocji, grzejnik ręcznikowiec plus mata za 1000, kleje i fugi już nie pamiętam, robota 900. Razem wyszło nas coś koło 8 tysi.

Kuchnia się nie liczy, wszystkie sprzęty były z mieszkania. Zasadniczo nie przeszkadza nam, że meble mają 10 lat. Jeśli tylko działają. Więc w kuchni najdroższy był wydruk na ścianie - jakieś 400 zł. 

Jak przed budową czytałem, że ludzie kupili coś na promocji, to myślałem - że im się chce sprawdzać. W połowie budowy wiedziałem dokładnie co ile kosztuje a promocje same się zgłaszały  :smile:

----------


## Mariusz1985

Chciałbym prosić czy ten projekt  http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-gl-776-samba-iv-BBA1808   -da się wybudować w 300 tys , tzn bez mebli, widzicie błedy w tym projekcie, zmienilibyście coś?, proszę o rzetelne wypowiedzi doświadczonych forumowiczów :big grin: , z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi

----------


## piotrek0m

> Chciałbym prosić czy ten projekt  http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-gl-776-samba-iv-BBA1808   -da się wybudować w 300 tys ,


Ogromne przeszklenia to wysoki koszt okien i wysokie koszty ogrzewania.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Mariusz - wg Mnie nie wybudujesz, dom skomplikowany, w dodatku garaż na 2 samochody, spora powierzchnia zabudowy. Masz podany kosztorys na stronie pracowni -  SSZ bez instalacji 214 000

Parter - schody zabiegowe (najmniej wygodne) w dodatku zachodzą na szafę w wiatrołapie, który i tak jest mały. Duża kotłownia (można wykorzystać na pralnię itp) Dla Mnie salon z jadalnią 27 m trochę mało

Piętro - 4 małe pokoje, nie wiem jakie masz potrzeby (ile osób) ale ja bym zrobił mniej pokoi ale większych albo z jednego zrobił garderobę

----------


## jajmar

> Chciałbym prosić czy ten projekt  http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-gl-776-samba-iv-BBA1808   -da się wybudować w 300 tys , tzn bez mebli, widzicie błedy w tym projekcie, zmienilibyście coś?, proszę o rzetelne wypowiedzi doświadczonych forumowiczów, z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi


Kurcze, jakbyś przeczytał ostatnie 5 stron tego wątku to byś znal odpowiedź na to pytanie - nie ma szans. 

Sam garaż to ~50 tyś. Zostaje Ci 250 na dom o pow jakieś 130 całkowitej to daje 1900zl/m2. Mało realna kwota  2500-3000 licz za metr.

----------


## Bejaro

Rozumiem że zostały sprzęty z domu...

Wojna jedna łazienka wystarczy a tu jednak łazienka, pralnia z wyposażeniem jak łazienka, osobne WC.

Ktoś pyta o koszt ciekawe jaki byłby rzeczywiście w przypadku pełnego wyposażenia....

----------


## Bracianka

> A napisałam coś o trwałości?
> 
> W Twoim zestawieniu nie ma mikrofali oczywiście nie ma przymusu ale jak ktoś pisze że niecałe 5 tys wydał na sprzęt  do zabudowy z mikrofalą to się zastanawiam,no i jakoś brakuje zlewu i baterii.
> 
> Jeden pisze 4500 za kuchnie,drugi ma szafki za obsuwę realizacji kuchni,trzeci że zabiera z domu pralkę i suszarkę słupek ,a inny nie ma oświetlenia......


No cóż, każdy stara się jak może, to że Ty sobie nie wyobrażasz jakiegoś tam wydatku za sprzęty, to nie znaczy że się nie da. Kupiłabym lodówkę za 1000zł, to bym w tych samych pieniądzach mogła mieć mikrofale. Co do zlewu i baterii, ja to wrzucam w hydraulikę/armaturę, nie sprzęt  :wink:  Jak ktoś pisał wcześniej: zlew + bateria w zestawie z kabelkami ok. 500zł. 

Co do zaś łazienki, nie wiem, jak inni, ja akurat podałam koszt materiałów, które kupiliśmy, i wymieniłam to, czego nie mamy/za co nie płaciliśmy, żeby można było sobie mniej więcej oszacować koszt w miarę ekonomicznej, ale nie tandetnej łazienki. Akurat łapię się idealnie w ten wątek, bo obecnie mam na liczniku ponad 270 000zł i kilka rzeczy do zrobienia. 

Ja myślę, że dla bezpieczeństwa przy budowie za jedną średnią łazienkę, jeśli nie robi się jej samemu trzeba liczyć ok. 15000zł. Broń boże nie chodziło mi, że mam tanio i jestem prze, tylko że się da i za ile się da. 

Mam koleżankę w bloku, która była w stanie zrobić remont kuchni w bloku (z wymianą mebli i kupnem zmywarki) za 4000zł i fakt, najwyższa półka to to nie jest, ale jest czysto, schludnie i ładnie.

----------


## Mariusz1985

Dzieki za odpowiedzi, jakbyście mogli to jeszcze ten projekt mi się podoba,               http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...e=1&sd=20#opis,         jak w tym projekcie wygospodarować małą spiżarkę obok kuchni, możecie również ocenić ten projekt, jeszcze raz dzięki

----------


## agao_83

> Kurcze, jakbyś przeczytał ostatnie 5 stron tego wątku to byś znal odpowiedź na to pytanie - nie ma szans. 
> 
> Sam garaż to ~50 tyś. Zostaje Ci 250 na dom o pow jakieś 130 całkowitej to daje 1900zl/m2. Mało realna kwota  2500-3000 licz za metr.


powierzchnia całkowita domu bez garażu jest nawet sporo większa niż 130m - parter i poddasze po podłogach to jakieś 160m, więc jeszcze trudniej się zmieścić w założonej kwocie. Tym bardziej, że dochodzi ryzalit, który dodatkowo podraża koszty

----------


## agao_83

> Dzieki za odpowiedzi, jakbyście mogli to jeszcze ten projekt mi się podoba,               http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...e=1&sd=20#opis,         jak w tym projekcie wygospodarować małą spiżarkę obok kuchni, możecie również ocenić ten projekt, jeszcze raz dzięki


powinien być tańszy niż poprzedni, ale jak szukasz taniego projektu to patrz na taki w kształcie prostokąta/kwadratu, z prostym najlepiej 2spadowym dachem, bez lukarn, wykuszy, załomów ścian zewnętrznych i najlepiej bez garażu w bryle.

----------


## Bracianka

Moim zdaniem cały czas za duży.

----------


## ajerzyk

Witam,

Czy moglibyście mi doradzić czy ten projekt da się wybudować do 300 - 320k do stanu zamieszkania, przy założeniach że ściany nośne + dach, instalacje gazową firmą a reszta we własnym zakresie.

Ogrzewanie kotłem gazowym jednofunkcyjnym kondensacyjny z zasobnikiem - dobry pomysł? 
Kominek z płaszczem - jeszcze sie zastanawiam czy ma to sens, raczej co dziennie palić nie będę, prędzej na weekendowe wieczory.

Link do projektu:
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...ndra_mala/4754

Ze zmian - zmieniam okna dachowe podwójne na pojedyncze, nad garażem usuwam 2 okna dachowe. Na piętrze, pokój nad garażem dziele na 2 pomieszczenia, powiększam pokój i łazienkę i z tych pomieszczeń wejścia do pomieszczeń nad graż. (Pralnia i garderoba)

Pytałem parę stron temu, ale nikt nie skomentował, pls pomóżcie. 

Pozdrawiam
Artur

----------


## Arturo72

> Wojna jedna łazienka wystarczy a tu jednak łazienka, pralnia z wyposażeniem jak łazienka, osobne WC.
> 
> Ktoś pyta o koszt ciekawe jaki byłby rzeczywiście w przypadku pełnego wyposażenia....


Tego nie można porównywać bo to jest pomieszczenie typowo gospodarcze łącznie z c.o a nie łazienka.
Kabina która tam widać to koszt 260zl z brodzikiem. Tak,to nie pomyłka. Kabina najtańsza z LM a była jeszcze proporcja na nią a dodatkowo i minus 10% za punkty  :wink: 
Zlew jest gospodarczy,głęboki z tworzywa za 200zl z allegro.
Łazienka to łazienka tylko z wanną i tam się tylko kapiemy i myjemy. WC osobne to co innego.
Zresztą praktycznie całość glazury mamy z LM w cenach srednio niskich powiedzmy aczkolwiek nam się podoba i jest ok jeśli chodzi o trwałość czy też jakość.

----------


## Czortek

> Płyta,piekarnik,mikrofala,zmywarka,okap czy też bardziej pochłaniacz to koszt ok.5tys.zł za całość,lodówka z mieszkania bo działała i nie było sensu zostawiać,zresztą też whirlpool 
> Umywalka dwukomorowa+bateria ok.500zł za całość.
> Zresztą łazienka też zdrowo poniżej dychy wyszła 
> Załącznik 350068
> 
> 
> 
> Można ? Można


Tak z innej beczki - Całkiem całkiem na Twoja kuchnia.
Gdzie zamawiałeś?

----------


## Bejaro

Ale mi nie chodzi o ceny, jednak masz trzy kibelki trzy umywalki jeden  prysznic w tym pomieszczeniu, wanna w łazience to jednak nie to samo co tylko jedna łazienka....

----------


## kemot_p

No wiesz Arturo o trwałości płytek, zlewu czy kabiny prysznicowej z leroya to będziesz mógł wypowiedzieć się za kilka lat, teraz to za wcześnie. Mam znajomych, którzy kupili podczas remontu tani, marketowy brodzik, po 5 latach użytkowania jest w zasadzie do wymiany - drzwi skrzypia, plastik się porysowal, ciężko go umyć. Niestety trwałość kosztuje.

----------


## Arturo72

> No wiesz Arturo o trwałości płytek, zlewu czy kabiny prysznicowej z leroya to będziesz mógł wypowiedzieć się za kilka lat, teraz to za wcześnie. Mam znajomych, którzy kupili podczas remontu tani, marketowy brodzik, po 5 latach użytkowania jest w zasadzie do wymiany - drzwi skrzypia, plastik się porysowal, ciężko go umyć. Niestety trwałość kosztuje.


Kafle narazie po 3 latach bez zarzutu,kabina jest używana przez żonę głównie przy nabieraniu wody do wiaderek do mycia i opłukania nóg jak się przyjdzie z ogrodu w lato  :smile: 
Narazie nie narzekam na jakość czegokolwiek z LM,mam kosiarkę stamtąd i piłę i wiertarkę i wszystko hula  :smile: 



> Ale mi nie chodzi o ceny, jednak masz trzy kibelki trzy umywalki jeden prysznic w tym pomieszczeniu, wanna w łazience to jednak nie to samo co tylko jedna łazienka....


Dwa kibelki a w pralnio-suszarni czy też w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym to umywalka jakaś zawsze się przyda,tym bardziej,że wchodzę tam i do garażu i z garażu to rączki se myje tam  :smile: 
To pomieszczenie było już przed budową przeznaczone do tego co służy bo wiszące ubranie nad wanną czy pralka w łazience to tak nie teges dla nas było  :wink: 
A że węgiel był już od samego początku odrzucony to nie musiałem budować osobnego i dodatkowego pomieszczenia na suszarnię.

----------


## agao_83

co do płacenia za trwałość, to taki trochę slogan bez pokrycia - jak szukałam płytek do łazienki , obdzwoniłam chyba wszystkie sklepy we wrocku i tw większości były nieosiągalne, a tam gdzie je mieli ceny wahały się od 70 do 90zł za metr. Poszukałam trochę dłużej i znalazłam sklep 30km od wrocławia, gdzie te same płytki sprowadzili mi za 32zł i dali dodatkowy rabat - tak, że płaciłam finalnie 29zł/m. Tak więc cena=jakość niekoniecznie mnie przekonuje.

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak z innej beczki - Całkiem całkiem na Twoja kuchnia.
> Gdzie zamawiałeś?


A tutaj,polecam bo tanio i porządnie:
http://www.meblegrosman.pl/oferta.html

----------


## jajmar

> Witam,
> 
> Czy moglibyście mi doradzić czy ten projekt da się wybudować do 300 - 320k do stanu zamieszkania, przy założeniach że ściany nośne + dach, instalacje gazową firmą a reszta we własnym zakresie.
> 
> Ogrzewanie kotłem gazowym jednofunkcyjnym kondensacyjny z zasobnikiem - dobry pomysł? 
> Kominek z płaszczem - jeszcze sie zastanawiam czy ma to sens, raczej co dziennie palić nie będę, prędzej na weekendowe wieczory.
> 
> Link do projektu:
> http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...ndra_mala/4754
> ...



Budynek ma 190 m2 po podłodze trzeba coś więcej pisać? 300/190=1570zł m2 do się? Wg mnie NIE. Wg wielu forumowiczów cena wybudowanie metr to przedział 2500-3000zł.

----------


## PaRa

Tak się zastanawiam, czy dobrze liczę w swoim przypadku :

- garaż 40 m2 x 1500 = 60 tyś.
- dom 135 m2 x 2500 = 337,5 tyś ( 122 m2 użytkowe )

wychodzi mi że w 400 tyś. powinienem się wyrobić, cegłę i stal mam w gratisie, reszta robiona przez ekipy. Mam zamiar część prostych prac wykonać sam - jakieś kopanie, układanie styropianu na posadzkach, malowanie, układanie paneli itp.

----------


## Bejaro

> Dwa kibelki a w pralnio-suszarni czy też w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym to umywalka jakaś zawsze się przyda,tym bardziej,że wchodzę tam i do garażu i z garażu to rączki se myje tam 
> To pomieszczenie było już przed budową przeznaczone do tego co służy bo wiszące ubranie nad wanną czy pralka w łazience to tak nie teges dla nas było


No i aby był komfort to nie wystarczy jedna łazienka z pralką i suszarnia miejscem do nalewania wody wiadra mop mycia butów... itp dodatkowe pomieszczenie być musi u Ciebie jest WC i PG.

----------


## Arturo72

> No i aby był komfort to nie wystarczy jedna łazienka z pralką i suszarnia miejscem do nalewania wody wiadra mop mycia butów... itp dodatkowe pomieszczenie być musi u Ciebie jest WC i PG.


Łazienka ma 5m2 i pakowanie tam pralki,suszarki,kosza na bieliznę nie byłoby komfortowe.
Poza tym system grzewczy tam by się nie zmieścił.

----------


## Busters

> Tak się zastanawiam, czy dobrze liczę w swoim przypadku :
> 
> - garaż 40 m2 x 1500 = 60 tyś.
> - dom 135 m2 x 2500 = 337,5 tyś ( 122 m2 użytkowe )
> 
> wychodzi mi że w 400 tyś. powinienem się wyrobić, cegłę i stal mam w gratisie, reszta robiona przez ekipy. Mam zamiar część prostych prac wykonać sam - jakieś kopanie, układanie styropianu na posadzkach, malowanie, układanie paneli itp.


Raczej tak, kwota jak najbardziej realna. Przy prostej parterowce nie powinno byc wiecej, ale wiadomo, ze sie da.

----------


## compi

> compi, co to za odpływ o którym mówisz? Chętnie sobie już zapiszę.


Rea Łazienki. Kilka modeli, dwie wysokości i w komplecie jest również kołnierz uszczelniający.

----------


## Kalisa

> No wiesz Arturo o trwałości płytek, zlewu czy kabiny prysznicowej z leroya to będziesz mógł wypowiedzieć się za kilka lat, teraz to za wcześnie. Mam znajomych, którzy kupili podczas remontu tani, marketowy brodzik, po 5 latach użytkowania jest w zasadzie do wymiany - drzwi skrzypia, plastik się porysowal, ciężko go umyć. Niestety trwałość kosztuje.


A wy serio kupujecie coś na całe życie ? Nie chcecie mebli wymienić za 5-10 lat,  gust i potrzeby wam się nie zmieniają ? Wolę wydać na kuchnię 10 tys i za kilka lat zrobic nową niż zapłacić 50 tys i niczego nie zmieniać bo była droga i  kasy szkoda.

----------


## sintesi

Co do jakości płytek z LM to też często zdarzały mi się tam dobre zakupy. W byłym mieszkaniu w kuchni kładłem jedne fajne bardzo równe, gładkie i ładne. W łazience na podłodze miałem jakieś hiszpańskie z LM i przez 10 lat wszystko było z nimi ok.
Teraz do łazienki w domu na podłodze też dałem z LM za 40zł/m2. Fajne o strukturze drewna. (Naturale Honey 17,5x60cm). W okolicy Poznania są 3 sklepy LM i w każdym bywają diametralnie różne ceny bo np. te płytki były w pozostałych 2 LM po 65zł/m2.
Wadą jest jedynie to, że ciężko po jakimś czasie dokupić ten sam model i trzeba zrobić ew. zapas na przyszłość.
Do holiku kupiłem w Castoramie na wyprzedaży płytki z Opoczna po 20zł/m2. Też mi się one podobają i dobrze się je kładło.

Meble do kuchni kupiłem w BRW (wyprzedaż modelu). Wszystkie szafki z frontami z litego drewna za 2700zł. Do tego kupiłem osobno blaty w Castoramie, wymieniłem uchwyty na takie z wstawkami porcelanowymi oraz dodałem gazowe tłumiki do cichego zamykania. Jak się wzbogacę i zmieni mi się gust to sobie wymienię. Na razie dobrze spełniają swoją funkcję. 
Z AGD nowe są tylko płyta indukcyjna i piekarnik. Zmywarkę i lodówkę już miałem. Mikrofalówkę mam zwykłą AKAI za niecałe 200zł i sprawuje się świetnie.




W temacie budowy tańszych domów to można postawić D20 Kazimierz lub podobne. Zawsze to własny autonomiczny domek.
Na moim osiedlu też buduje się trochę większy od D20 domek parterowy, ale z wbudowanym garażem, na parterze 3 pokoje, łazienka i kotłownia.
Raczej zmieszczą się w 300tys. jeśli nie zaczną szaleć z wyposażeniem bo teraz jest SSZ. Wygląda całkiem zgrabnie.

Wielu pytających o możliwość postawienia domu za 300tys. nie mają jako alternatywy kupna mieszkania, gdyż tam gdzie mieszkają ostatni blok powstał w PRL na potrzeby PGRu  :wink: 
Ich potrzeba i marzenie o budowaniu to nie fanaberia i chęć zaimponowania znajomym tylko podstawowa potrzeba posiadania dachu nad głową dla zakładanej rodziny. Dysponują działką, zapleczem technicznym pobliskiego gospodarstwa rodziców i siłą roboczą swoją oraz rodziny.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wielu pytających o możliwość postawienia domu za 300tys. nie mają jako alternatywy kupna mieszkania, gdyż tam gdzie mieszkają ostatni blok powstał w PRL na potrzeby PGRu 
> Ich potrzeba i marzenie o budowaniu to nie fanaberia i chęć zaimponowania znajomym tylko podstawowa potrzeba posiadania dachu nad głową dla zakładanej rodziny. Dysponują działką, zapleczem technicznym pobliskiego gospodarstwa rodziców i siłą roboczą swoją oraz rodziny.


To zrozumiałe,zrozumiałe są też ich marzenia o super rezydencji ale za pół darmo,żeby sobie odkuć lata uciśnienia  :wink: 
Niestety albo stety dla ich dobra trzeba ich delikatnie sprowadzić na ziemię tym bardziej,że nie mają pojęcia raz o kosztach samej budowy,dwa o kosztach utrzymania tej rezydencji a wogóle o kosztach życia bo to niejednokrotnie małolaty,którym do tej pory rodzice dawali dach nad głową,wyżywienie,opierunek i takie tam    :smile: 
Dlatego sadze,że w większości tacy wybierają domy 150m2 i większe a potem lament że ich nie stać na utrzymanie,że drogo,że nie mają za co wykończyć itp.

----------


## Iscra

> Rea Łazienki. Kilka modeli, dwie wysokości i w komplecie jest również kołnierz uszczelniający.


Super! Dzięki wielkie  :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

> co do płacenia za trwałość, to taki trochę slogan bez pokrycia - jak szukałam płytek do łazienki , obdzwoniłam chyba wszystkie sklepy we wrocku i tw większości były nieosiągalne, a tam gdzie je mieli ceny wahały się od 70 do 90zł za metr. Poszukałam trochę dłużej i znalazłam sklep 30km od wrocławia, gdzie te same płytki sprowadzili mi za 32zł i dali dodatkowy rabat - tak, że płaciłam finalnie 29zł/m. Tak więc cena=jakość niekoniecznie mnie przekonuje.


W salonach płytek we Wrocławiu ceny mają bardzo wysokie i absolutnie nie są chętni do rabatów nawet przy kompleksowym zakupie. Wszystkie płytki kupiłem przez internet z dowiezieniem do domu w cenach dobre 30-40 % niższych wliczając koszty dostawy. Paradoksalnie w tych salonach dobrze wiedzą, że ludzie przychodzą oglądają, macają a zamawiają i tak przez internet.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Budynek ma 190 m2 po podłodze trzeba coś więcej pisać? 300/190=1570zł m2 do się? Wg mnie NIE. Wg wielu forumowiczów cena wybudowanie metr to przedział 2500-3000zł.


Dokładnie też to potwierdzę, stan deweloperski to przedział 2500 - 3000 zł. Pamiętajmy jeszcze o wykończeniu wnętrz i zagospodarowaniu otoczenia...

----------


## piotrek0m

> A wy serio kupujecie coś na całe życie ? Nie chcecie mebli wymienić za 5-10 lat,  gust i potrzeby wam się nie zmieniają ? Wolę wydać na kuchnię 10 tys i za kilka lat zrobic nową niż zapłacić 50 tys i niczego nie zmieniać bo była droga i  kasy szkoda.


Serio? 
Wymieniasz meble co 5-10 lat? Kuchenne także, kafelki także, muszle i zlewy też? A samochód co ile? Proszę - nie racjonalizujcie swoich wyborów...

----------


## Kalisa

> Serio? 
> Wymieniasz meble co 5-10 lat? Kuchenne także, kafelki także, muszle i zlewy też? A samochód co ile? Proszę - nie racjonalizujcie swoich wyborów...


Nie napisałam że wszystko wyrzucam po 5 latach, ale tak - wymieniam meble  ! Muszle zlewy - niekoniecznie, zależy od tego w jakim są stanie.  A ty jak robisz remont to tylko ściany malujesz ? I tak przez 10 lat ? Czepiasz się pytając o auto, zamiast normalnej dyskusji zaraz będzie pyskowka, ale jesli juz musisz wiedziec to auto mam 3 letnie. To luksus zmieniac auto co kilka lat ?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Z tym porządkowaniem otoczenia i kosztami tej operacji to różnie jest. W naszym przypadku priorytetem było zamieszkać. A płot, brama, ogród itp rzeczy to jest pieśń przyszłości. Bo lubię koło domu podłubać. A jakbym wszystko od razu zrobił, to nudno by było. W tym roku chcę posadzić drzewa, żeby sad zaczął nabierać kształtu.

----------


## kemot_p

> Serio? 
> Wymieniasz meble co 5-10 lat? Kuchenne także, kafelki także, muszle i zlewy też? A samochód co ile? Proszę - nie racjonalizujcie swoich wyborów...


Wymianę samochodu z taką częstotliwością to ja jeszcze rozumiem, sam staram się to robić co kilka lat. Ale remont kuchni, czy łazienki i zwiazany z tym bałagan co 5-10 lat to trochę słabo. Oczywiście co kto lubi, nikomu swojego zdania nie narzucam. Od wprowadzenia rodziców do domu minęło juz ponad 15 lat. Te meble czy wyposażenie, które miało swoją cenę wygląda jak nowe, inne rzeczy kupione po taniosci wymagają czy to napraw, czy wymiany.

----------


## Kalisa

Kolega Piotrek trochę popłynął.  Dyskusja była na temat mebli tanich i drogich i moja opinia jest taka że wolę kupic meble za 10 tys ( i tak właśnie zrobiłam )  i po kilku latach wymienić je na nowe. Gdybym zapłaciła za meble 50 tys to po 5 latach szkoda byłoby mi je wyrzucić a nie mam ochoty przez pół życia patrzec na jedne meble.  Nie pisałam że przy każdej wymianie mebli zamierzam zmieniać płytki i  robić w domu totalną demolkę. Argument z autem pominę bo ewidentnie kolega chciał się do czegoś przyczepić. Poza tym w dzisiejszych czasach wymiana auta co kilka lat to też nie jest przejaw snobizmu, nikt nie powiedział że co kilka lat trzeba kupowac auto z salonu i dokładac po 20 tys do nowego modelu. Ale jak ktoś chce się przyczepić to się przyczepi.

----------


## Kalisa

> Od wprowadzenia rodziców do domu minęło juz ponad 15 lat. Te meble czy wyposażenie, które miało swoją cenę wygląda jak nowe, inne rzeczy kupione po taniosci wymagają czy to napraw, czy wymiany.


Ok, zgodzę się że są trwałe, ale czy ciągle się podobają ? W ciągu 15 lat wiele się zmieniło, nie chciałbyś także mebli  zmienić ?

----------


## kemot_p

> Ok, zgodzę się że są trwałe, ale czy ciągle się podobają ? W ciągu 15 lat wiele się zmieniło, nie chciałbyś także mebli  zmienić ?


Pytanie dotykające w znaczny sposób filozofii życia :smile:  Meble na wymiar, pasujące kolorem do płytek na ścianach i podłodze - nie wiem, czy chciałbym się w to bawić, podejrzewam że nie. Poza tym dla mnie szafka to szafka, ma służyć to trzymania mąki i talerzy, być w dobrym stanie technicznym i wizualnym, a że jest trochę niemodna, trudno...
Auto to co innego - starzeje się szybciej niż meble, co roku pojawiają sie nowe bajery - kamerki, asystenty parkowania i inne pierdoly, wymiana nie jest kłopotliwa - sprzedaję 8-9 letnie auto za 40k, biorę 2-3 letnie w leasing z 50% wkładem własnym i tyle. Akurat jestem facetem, więc inaczej czuję potrzebę wymiany mebli, a inaczej zmianę samochodu  :wink:

----------


## stellina

Witam wszystkich  :smile: 
zamierzamy zacząć budowę takiego domu http://www.homekoncept.com.pl/produk...al_information
 z kilkoma zmianami: usunięcie 5 okien dachowych, w tym brak w garderobie ale dokładamy w łazience. Rezygnacja z garażu, w jego miejsce gabinet i łazienka z prysznicem w wejściem od wiatrołapu, a w miejscu łazienki spiżarnia z wejściem od salonu.
Jestem na etapie dokształcania z tematu, nie spieszy się nam, chcemy dopracować wszystko i przemyśleć 2 razy, żeby pózniej nie załować.
Budować będziemy prawdopodobnie z silkatów + styropian 20 na scianach, podłogówka po całości i normalne panele na podłogach oprócz łazienek i kuchni. Jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie będzie to powietrzna PC, po wstępnych obliczeniach OZC to będzie 8kW. Kominek zostaje. Wentylacja - jeszcze nie wiemy.
Będziemy budować systemem gospodarczym z tym, że we własnym zakresie część prac jak instalacja elektryczna, panele, malowanie i inne drobne prace.
Proszę o radę, czym się kierować przy wyborze pompy ciepła i czy ten projekt zmieści się w granicach 300 tys złotych.
Inne porady również mile widziane  :wink:

----------


## agao_83

po podłogach masz ok 180m, ponoć powinno się przyjąć cenę wybudowania 2500-3000/m2, przy dużym wkładzie pracy własnej można zejść do 1700-2000zł/m2. Licz  :smile:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

stellina

oglądałem ten projekt, fajny, ale nie ma szans się zmieścić w 300 000 zł. Duża powierzchnia, duże przeszklenia, pustka, duże okno kolankowe. Wg Mnie 400 000
Dlaczego chcesz aż 5 okien dachowych zlikwidować? Spiżarnia za WC może być ale lepiej wejście od kuchni
Zrób wentylacje mechaniczną bo 3 kominy średnio wyglądają
W tym stylu zdecydowanie lepiej mi sie podoba Otwarty z MG Projekt. Ma już gabinet na parterze i fajnie zadaszony taras.
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/otwarty-3

----------


## pawko_

Koszt małej łazienki wielkości 2,6 m2


W kosztorysie nie jest uwzględniony stelaż firmy Geberit- to wrzuciłem w całościowy koszt hydrauliki.

----------


## Busters

> Koszt małej łazienki wielkości 2,6 m2


przycisk geberit - 500zl
deska sedesowa - 350zl
kaucja za wizualizacja - 300zl
Płytki po prawie 150zl/m2

Tutaj nawet koszty przesylki sa dwukrotnie wieksze niz w rzeczywistosci.

Jak dla mnie troche średni przyklad.
Przy takich zalozeniach to i bańka na dom moze byc malo

Oczywiscie nie neguje, bo jak kogos stac to ma prawo, ale raczej malo ma wspolnego z tytulem tego tematu  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Przy takich zalozeniach to i bańka na dom moze byc malo
> Oczywiscie nie neguje, bo jak kogos stac to ma prawo, ale raczej malo ma wspolnego z tytulem tego tematu


Wiadomo,że pawko było stać na takie ceny bo ma u siebie drogi węgiel,którym ogrzewa dom ale faktycznie,bogatemu z gestem nikt nie zabroni  :wink: 
Ja za sam stelaż poddtynkowy z Koła wraz z przyciskiem płaciłem tyle co on za sam przycisk do stelażu  :smile:

----------


## pawko_

W takim razie zobacz jaki jest koszt deski wolno opadającej do misy Roca Hall (wersji skróconej do małych toalet). Przycisk można kupić tani, można drogi ładny i dobry. Ja na taki postawiłem (wpisz sobie w googlach sigma 50 czarny). Płytki rektyfikowane. Koszty przesyłki są normalne jeśli zamawia się ze sklepu stacjonarnego bądź internetowego. Te ceny, które widzisz były najtańszymi na daną chwilę na rynku. Taniej się nie dało za te produkty, spędziłem nad tym wiele godzin. Biednego nie stać kupować dwa razy.

P.S. Arturo jak patrzę na tą różową marketową łazienkę to ręce opadają. Kosztem pompy najniższa linia marketowa w domu. Spokojnie jak się kocioł rozcieknie to mogę wymienić na coś innego. Moja instalacja niskotemperaturowa jest na to przygotowana. Ty w tym czasie będziesz robił już remont marketu.

----------


## Arturo72

> W takim razie zobacz jaki jest koszt deski wolno opadającej do misy Roca Hall (wersji skróconej do małych toalet). Przycisk można kupić tani, można drogi ładny i dobry. Ja na taki postawiłem (wpisz sobie w googlach sigma 50 czarny). Płytki rektyfikowane. Koszty przesyłki są normalne jeśli zamawia się ze sklepu stacjonarnego bądź internetowego. Te ceny, które widzisz były najtańszymi na daną chwilę na rynku. Taniej się nie dało za te produkty, spędziłem nad tym wiele godzin. Biednego nie stać kupować dwa razy.
> 
> P.S. Arturo jak patrzę na tą różową marketową łazienkę to ręce opadają. Kosztem pompy najniższa linia marketowa w domu. Spokojnie jak się kocioł rozcieknie to mogę wymienić na coś innego. Moja instalacja niskotemperaturowa jest na to przygotowana. Ty w tym czasie będziesz robił już remont marketu.


 :big grin: 
Nie wiem co chcesz tym udowodnić ale ok,masz takie prawo  :wink: 
Narazie 3 lata i wszystko hula i nie pęka na scianach.
Wannę,miski,umywalki mam z Cersanitu,baterie Deante to w łazience.
W WC z Koła.
Stelaże tu i tu z Koła.

P.S
W WC to fiolet z żółtym a nie róż  :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

Ja nie widzę tam żadnych szokujących elementów wiadomo geberit jest drogi ,ale to nie jakiś kosmos mająprzyciski za dwa koła szkło na sensor bezdotykowe ....Armatura nie chińszczyzna,nie najtańsze kleje fugi itp.

Nie wiem ile płytek było i kleju wyszło coś mało w kosztorysie ale całość obrazuje że łazienka to nie płytki kibel i umywalka i prysznic jak to niektórzy liczą .

----------


## Busters

> W takim razie zobacz jaki jest koszt deski wolno opadającej do misy Roca Hall (wersji skróconej do małych toalet). Przycisk można kupić tani, można drogi ładny i dobry. Ja na taki postawiłem (wpisz sobie w googlach sigma 50 czarny). Płytki rektyfikowane. Koszty przesyłki są normalne jeśli zamawia się ze sklepu stacjonarnego bądź internetowego. Te ceny, które widzisz były najtańszymi na daną chwilę na rynku. Taniej się nie dało za te produkty, spędziłem nad tym wiele godzin. Biednego nie stać kupować dwa razy.
> 
> P.S. Arturo jak patrzę na tą różową marketową łazienkę to ręce opadają. Kosztem pompy najniższa linia marketowa w domu. Spokojnie jak się kocioł rozcieknie to mogę wymienić na coś innego. Moja instalacja niskotemperaturowa jest na to przygotowana. Ty w tym czasie będziesz robił już remont marketu.


Koszt deski.. no jesli masz skrocona do malych toalet to cena moze jest wyzsza, wiekszosc raczej ma standardowe rozmiary i nie musi doplacac.
Przycisk czy jest dobry to sie okaze, czy jest ladny to kwestia gustu. Na pewno jest bajerancki.

Powinienes wiedziec, ze cena nie zawsze idzie w parze z jakoscia i wygladem Widzialem wiele drogich lazienek/kuchni, ktore mimo ceny byly tragiczne.
Taniego dziadostwa, ktore byloby ładne tez nie widzialem, ale cos posrodku zrobionego z gustem juz tak.
Nikt nikomu nie kaze  kupowac marketowego dziadostwa, mozna to wyposrodkowac.

Nie neguje twojego podejscia, po prostu stwierdzam, ze Twoja lazienka jest sporo powyzej sredniej  :smile:  tylko tyle.

----------


## Bejaro

Kwestia przycisku to nie tylko wygląd bo geberit daje 10 lat gwarancji.

----------


## CodeSnipper

A umnie deska za 35 zł i też wolno opada. Wszystko jest kwestią gustu i możliwości finansowych. A o tym raczej ten wątek nie jest. Bo tanie domy to domy za małą kasę. I gust schodzi wtedy na drugi plan.

----------


## fotohobby

> A umnie deska za 35 zł i też wolno opada. Wszystko jest kwestią gustu i możliwości finansowych. A o tym raczej ten wątek nie jest. Bo tanie domy to domy za małą kasę. I gust schodzi wtedy na drugi plan.


W poprzednim domu przestała opadać po 2.5 roku.

@Arturo72: wiem, ze o gustach się nie dyskutuje, ale jesli chodzi o płytki, to masz fajniej zrobioną "kotłownię", niż WC  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Patrzę na zestawienie i nie widzę, żeby ceny były zawyżone.


Może nie zawyżone ale chodzi o porównanie cen jako takich. Jeden wybierze Geberit z przyciskiem za 1500zl a drugi Kolo z przyciskiem za 600zl. Jakościowo bez różnicy.
Jeden wybierze kafle za 150zl/m2 a drugi za 50zl/m2 podobnie bez różnicy.
Jeden wybierze wannę Cersanitu za 700zl drugi kabinę za 3000zl. Jeden wybierze miskę Roca z deską za 1000zl drugi Cersanit za 500zl,jeden wybierze baterie Kludi czy Deante za 700zl inny FAK za 300zl.
Różnica w wykonaniu tej samej lazienki wyjdzie min.5000zl

----------


## Arturo72

> @Arturo72: wiem, ze o gustach się nie dyskutuje, ale jesli chodzi o płytki, to masz fajniej zrobioną "kotłownię", niż WC


No i jest ok bo "kotłownia" to moje oczko w głowie  :wink: 
A tam były kafle tańsze niż do WC  :smile: 
Ale na "posiedzeniu" siedzi się przyjemnie  :big grin:

----------


## pawko_

> Koszt deski.. no jesli masz skrocona do malych toalet to cena moze jest wyzsza, wiekszosc raczej ma standardowe rozmiary i nie musi doplacac.
> Przycisk czy jest dobry to sie okaze, czy jest ladny to kwestia gustu. Na pewno jest bajerancki.
> 
> Powinienes wiedziec, ze cena nie zawsze idzie w parze z jakoscia i wygladem Widzialem wiele drogich lazienek/kuchni, ktore mimo ceny byly tragiczne.
> Taniego dziadostwa, ktore byloby ładne tez nie widzialem, ale cos posrodku zrobionego z gustem juz tak.
> Nikt nikomu nie kaze  kupowac marketowego dziadostwa, mozna to wyposrodkowac.
> 
> Nie neguje twojego podejscia, po prostu stwierdzam, ze Twoja lazienka jest sporo powyzej sredniej  tylko tyle.


Jest trochę droższa, ale przyjemnie z niej korzystać. Wchodząc do niej, nie czuję niedosytu, że coś mogłem zmienić. Po prostu chciałem aby była to średnia półka.
W domu za 300 czy za 200 tys. niestety ale musi być to niska półka jeśli chcemy zmieścić się w założonym budżecie.

----------


## pawko_

> Może nie zawyżone ale chodzi o porównanie cen jako takich. Jeden wybierze Geberit z przyciskiem za 1500zl a drugi Kolo z przyciskiem za 600zl. Jakościowo bez różnicy.
> Jeden wybierze kafle za 150zl/m2 a drugi za 50zl/m2 podobnie bez różnicy.
> Jeden wybierze wannę Cersanitu za 700zl drugi kabinę za 3000zl. Jeden wybierze miskę Roca z deską za 1000zl drugi Cersanit za 500zl,jeden wybierze baterie Kludi czy Deante za 700zl inny FAK za 300zl.
> Różnica w wykonaniu tej samej lazienki wyjdzie min.5000zl


Zejdź na ziemię, nie porównuj płytek za 50 zł do tych droższych. Nie twierdzę, że tak jest z każdym produktem. Ale jakość kosztuje.

----------


## pawko_

"Duża" łazienka 7m2





Z wyceny można odjąć koszt pralki bo jest w kotłowni i też ją wrzuciłem do kosztorysu kotłowni.
Jak widać wiele małych pierdółek robi też cenę, których inni może nie uwzględniają. Ale grosz do grosza...

----------


## piotrek0m

> Nie wiem co chcesz tym udowodnić ale ok,masz takie prawo 
> Narazie 3 lata i wszystko hula i nie pęka na scianach.


Napiszę o estetyce. Nie ważny jest kolor i cena kafelek, cena armatury - jest jeszcze estetyka. Wpływ na estetykę ma np. sposób łączenia płytek w narożnikach - czy stosujemy listwy plastikowe, czy ukosujemy płytki szlifierką na kolanie, może płytkę nasuwamy na płytkę, a może zlecamy cięcie na maszynie wodnej ... Wpływ na estetykę ma zaplanowanie linii cięć i wzajemne położenie elementów. Czy amator potrafi to wszystko zaplanować i poprawnie wykonać?

Pomińmy walory użytkowe tak wąskiej łazienki, pomińmy brak szafki na artykuły higieniczne. Wnęka powinna być wykonana centralnie, albo na całej szerokości ściany, a już na pewno powinna zgrywać się z linią fug, tym czasem jest przesunięta w lewo. Przycisk powinien być położony centrycznie w stosunku do linii fug, zamocowanie miski tak samo... są przesunięte. Podobnie dekory na lewej ścianie, czy ich tam nie jest za dużo? Lustro wysoko, choć może w domu nie ma dzieci? Nie oceniam koloru kafli, nie oceniam ich jakości, piszę o estetyce. Nie każdy jest wyczulony na estetykę i nie każdemu przeszkadza codzienne użytkowanie niedopracowanej w takich detalach przestrzeni. Ale moim zdaniem taka łazienka wygląda bardzo przeciętnie.


(Upublicznienie zdjęcia pozwala na wyrażenie zdania)

----------


## pawko_

Będąc szczery, takie łazienki robiło się w tamtym wieku. Moich rodziców łazienka ma już 25 lat. Wygląda prawie podobnie do tej co ma Arturo. Różni się tym, że jest bardziej przemyślana.

----------


## Busters

> Jest trochę droższa, ale przyjemnie z niej korzystać. Wchodząc do niej, nie czuję niedosytu, że coś mogłem zmienić. Po prostu chciałem aby była to średnia półka.
> W domu za 300 czy za 200 tys. niestety ale musi być to niska półka jeśli chcemy zmieścić się w założonym budżecie.


Dokladnie o to mi chodzilo. W domu za 300tys raczej wszystko musi byc z max sredniej polki albo z mocnych promocji. Co tez nie znaczy, ze bedzie slabe jakosciowo, ale wygladu na pewno bedzie przecietne, bo za wyglad trzeba doplacic.
Dlatego napisalem, ze Twoj koszt raczej nie pasuje do tego tematu  :big tongue: 

Sam tez pewnie bede mial ceny wykonczenia troche wyzsze niz przecietne, ale bez szalenstw.

----------


## Aaricia23

robilam łazienke dwa lata temu. 4.6m2
Calkowity koszt 4700zł
Praktycznie wszystko, nie ma kabiny, jest tylko spora wanna.
Kafle do 2m wysokosci. 
Nie byly to najtansze materialy tylko takie ze sredniej półki. 
Wiec ten kosztorys wyzej jest dla mnie conajmniej 2krotnie przeszacowany mimo że ktoś szalał z materiałami  droższych producentów (czytaj naciągaczy).

----------


## fotohobby

> Wiec ten kosztorys wyzej jest dla mnie conajmniej 2krotnie przeszacowany mimo że ktoś szalał z materiałami  droższych producentów (czytaj naciągaczy).


Miałem u siebie płytki po 29zł to pomieszczenia technicznego, po 79 i po 169zł/m2
Dwie ostatnie rektyfikowane. 
I wierz mi - widać różnicę.
Podobnie, jak z drążkiem i słuchawką przysznicową po 199, a po 650zł.
Baterią termostatyczna na 230zł i 500zł....
Wierz mi - droższe produkty to nie zawsze naciąganie.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Żeby zamknąć temat łazienki  :smile:  która może kosztować 5 000 i 25 000 za 5m2 mam inne pytanie:

mam w projekcie taras (12m na 3m) od wschodu, w połowie zadaszony. Pójdę chyba w taras drewniany i moje pytanie czy nie będzie widoczna różnica w części zadaszonej i niezadaszonej? Jaki materiał polecacie na taras? Jaki materiał polecacie na elewację drewnianą? Projektant namawia Mnie na drewno modyfikowane termiczne (bardziej trwalsze), ale widzę że dużo osób robi deski elewacyjne na bazie styroduru (np. Rodeo)

Z góry dziękuje za sugestie

----------


## Arturo72

> Pomińmy walory użytkowe tak wąskiej łazienki, pomińmy brak szafki na artykuły higieniczne. Wnęka powinna być wykonana centralnie, albo na całej szerokości ściany, a już na pewno powinna zgrywać się z linią fug, tym czasem jest przesunięta w lewo. Przycisk powinien być położony centrycznie w stosunku do linii fug, zamocowanie miski tak samo... są przesunięte. Podobnie dekory na lewej ścianie, czy ich tam nie jest za dużo? Lustro wysoko, choć może w domu nie ma dzieci? 
> (Upublicznienie zdjęcia pozwala na wyrażenie zdania)


W kwestii wyjaśnienia jedynie,po prawej stronie wnęki znajduje się komin,wnęka powstała po usunięciu drugiego komina z którego postawienia zrezygnowałem  :smile:  Podobnie dlatego przycisk jest tak posadowiony jak i sam stelaż,we wnęce po kominie.
To nie łazienka,to tylko zwykłe WC gdzie chodzi się od czasu do czasu za potrzebą i tyle i to tylko jak łazienka jest zajęta dlatego szerokością bym się nie przejmował tak zbytnio bo tam jedynie się siedzi lub stoi a siedzi się wygodnie  :smile: 
Oczywiście,że nie ma dzieci,małych dzieci bo 21 letni chłop to dziecko wprawdzie ale nie małe i nie niskie a w moim wieku pakować się w pieluchy to aż grzech  :wink: 




> Będąc szczery, takie łazienki robiło się w tamtym wieku..


Nie gadaj,szczerze to węglem paliło się w średniowieczu a dzisiaj jedynie ciemnogród w nowych domach bawi się w palacza i babra w syfie węgielnym  :smile: 
Babrasz się w węglu pawko palaczu ?  :wink:

----------


## Aaricia23

To juz kwestia twoich oczekiwań. wydales na to przynajmniej 100% kasy więc na początku zauważasz różnice. Po roku mieszkania człowiek już nie zwraca uwagi na pierdoły. Tak samo z gośćmi - prawie nikt nie odrózni płytek za 150zł a takich za 40 jesli bedą po prostu gustowne i dobrze dobrane.

----------


## fotohobby

Własnie po 2-3 latach wychodzą różnice.
Wariujące bateria termostatyczna. Odpryskujacy srebrny lakier z węza prysznicowego.
Słuchawka, ktora działa tylko w dwóch z czterech trybów.
Wytarty chiński superpolerolawny gres po troche dłuższym okresie czasu...

Ja odróznię płytki za 150 od 40, wiec moi goście pewnie też.
Tylko zdanie gości mnie akurat najmniej interesuje, bo to mój dom i ja na jego wyposażenie patrzę i go używam.

----------


## stellina

Agao, dzieki za odpowiedż. Liczymy się, że może byc wiecej niz 300 000, choc lepiej aby nie za duzo  :smile: 
A i jeszcze nie wspomnialam, ze bedziemy budwac sie okolo 100-120 m od drogi, gdzie mam prąd, więc tylko studnia i przydomowa oczyszczalnia sciekow, ew. szambo...
Co o tym sądzicie? 
Czy ktoś może mi odpowiedzieć na temat pomp ciepła?




> stellina
> 
> oglądałem ten projekt, fajny, ale nie ma szans się zmieścić w 300 000 zł. Duża powierzchnia, duże przeszklenia, pustka, duże okno kolankowe. Wg Mnie 400 000
> Dlaczego chcesz aż 5 okien dachowych zlikwidować? Spiżarnia za WC może być ale lepiej wejście od kuchni
> Zrób wentylacje mechaniczną bo 3 kominy średnio wyglądają
> W tym stylu zdecydowanie lepiej mi sie podoba Otwarty z MG Projekt. Ma już gabinet na parterze i fajnie zadaszony taras.
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/otwarty-3


Marcin, likwiduje okna, poniewaz mam duze okna w scianie szczytowej, a ze to nie salon tylko sypialnie wiec powinno wystarczyc.
Ten projekt, ktory zaproponowales jest super, ale koszt okien na pewno jest ogromny.
Ogólny koszt wyjdzie na pewno drożej niz HomeKoncept 12.

A odnośnie jakości z wysoką cene, to nie zawsze idą w parze... ale co kto lubi  :smile:

----------


## compi

> robilam łazienke dwa lata temu. 4.6m2
> Calkowity koszt 4700zł
> Praktycznie wszystko, nie ma kabiny, jest tylko spora wanna.
> Kafle do 2m wysokosci. 
> Nie byly to najtansze materialy tylko takie ze sredniej półki. 
> Wiec ten kosztorys wyzej jest dla mnie conajmniej 2krotnie przeszacowany mimo że ktoś szalał z materiałami  droższych producentów (czytaj naciągaczy).


Podaj ile czasu trwał remont i czy w zakres prac wchodziła zmiana położenia sanitariatów. Jestem ciekaw ile wziął majster.

----------


## Arturo72

> Czy ktoś może mi odpowiedzieć na temat pomp ciepła?


A co tu jest do powiedzenia ? 
Pompa ma być jedynie dobrana odpowiednio do obciążenia cieplnego domu,praktycznie większość producentów oferuje podobne parametry techniczne także dla mnie decydującym czynnikiem byłaby cena.
Producenci na których warto zerkać to Panasonic,Atlantic,Daikin,Fujitsu,Samsung.

----------


## Busters

> Agao, dzieki za odpowiedż. Liczymy się, że może byc wiecej niz 300 000, choc lepiej aby nie za duzo 
> A i jeszcze nie wspomnialam, ze bedziemy budwac sie okolo 100-120 m od drogi, gdzie mam prąd, więc tylko studnia i przydomowa oczyszczalnia sciekow, ew. szambo...


a liczycie sie z kwota blizsza 500tys? :> liczac nawet 2,5tys za metr, gdzie ta kwota ze wszystkim na gotowo moze byc ciezka do osiagniecie wychodzi 450tys..

----------


## Mariusz1985

Witam. Drodzy forumowicze możecie mi porównać te dwa domy i napisać który jest tańszy w budowie. http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...=1&sd=20#rzuty czy http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/albatros-2.
Jeśli chodzi o Albatrosa , chciałbym zlikwidować obydwa balkony. Chodzi mi o SSZ bez instalacji wewnętrznych. Z góry dziękuje za wyrozumiałość , cierpliwość, i cenne rady

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam. Drodzy forumowicze możecie mi porównać te dwa domy i napisać który jest tańszy w budowie. http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...=1&sd=20#rzuty czy http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/albatros-2.
> Jeśli chodzi o Albatrosa , chciałbym zlikwidować obydwa balkony. Chodzi mi o SSZ bez instalacji wewnętrznych. Z góry dziękuje za wyrozumiałość , cierpliwość, i cenne rady


Na oko pierwszy projekt powinien być tańszy w realizacji.
Ale dziwię się tego typu inwestorom,macie podstawowe dane na temat projektu,ceny materiałów budowlanych są znane,robocizny tak samo.
Zatem jaki problem dla Was stanowi oszacowanie kosztów budowy ?
Lenistwo czy totalna beztroska na co wyda się kasę ?
Po ile macie lat ?
Być może ja jestem z innego pokolenia ale każdy projekt który nam się spodobał brałem dokładnie pod lupę i pod kalkulator ale widocznie to prawda że dzisiejsze pokoloenie robione jest i uczone za tepakow  :wink:

----------


## dawiddur

> Być może ja jestem z innego pokolenia ale każdy projekt który nam się spodobał brałem dokładnie pod lupę i pod kalkulator ale widocznie to prawda że *dzisiejsze pokoloenie robione jest i uczone za tepakow*


Gościu, pojechałeś po bandzie - coraz częściej przeginasz z tymi swoimi "górnolotnymi" określeniami ludzi gorszych od Ciebie - w twoim mniemaniu...

----------


## Bejaro

Dziś naciągacze średniowiecze,tępaki aż strach się odezwać zamiast merytorycznych argumentów aluzje do tego kiedy znudzą się meble i wymienia samochód....

----------


## Arturo72

> Gościu, pojechałeś po bandzie - coraz częściej przeginasz z tymi swoimi "górnolotnymi" określeniami ludzi gorszych od Ciebie - w twoim mniemaniu...


To jest sama prawda.
Dzisiaj w szkołach "produkuje się" dosłownie bezmyslne osoby. I to nie piszę od tak ale znam to z doświadczenia.

Mam przykład w domu,totalna beztroska,co będzie to będzie,żyje dzisiejszym dniem tylko. Najlepiej podaj mu na tacy wszystko.
W pracy mam to samo,szczawie totalnie nie nauczone są życia dlatego rotacja jest duża i każdy taki oddawany jest do dyspozycji kadr.

A w temacie. Jaki problem jest dla kogoś oszacować koszt budowy choćby do SSO znając parametry projektu czyli matematyka i pole powierzchni się kłania ?

----------


## dawiddur

Czy wiesz o tym, że lenistwo w połączeniu z inteligencją/ sprytem i wiedzą jest najlepszym połączeniem?
Aby wygonić "ciemnogród" z twojego umysłu, zerknij tu: http://wyborcza.pl/1,75478,17908687,...rankingu_.html
Mierząc poziom edukacji na świecie, używano kilku metod. Efektem tego jest 11 miejsce Polski na świecie...
Według mnie i nie tylko, dzisiejsi młodzi ludzi zwykle "zaginają" swoich poprzedników - mam na myśli efektywność wykonywanej pracy i jej tempo.
Wyjdź czasem z swojego *ciemnogrodu*... śmiało, nie bój się dzisiejszego świata...

----------


## Arturo72

> Czy wiesz o tym, że lenistwo w połączeniu z inteligencją/ sprytem i wiedzą jest najlepszym połączeniem?
> Aby wygonić "ciemnogród" z twojego umysłu, zerknij tu: http://wyborcza.pl/1,75478,17908687,...rankingu_.html
> Mierząc poziom edukacji na świecie, używano kilku metod. Efektem tego jest 11 miejsce Polski na świecie...
> Według mnie i nie tylko, dzisiejsi młodzi ludzi zwykle "zaginają" swoich poprzedników - mam na myśli efektywność wykonywanej pracy i jej tempo.
> Wyjdź czasem z swojego *ciemnogrodu*... śmiało, nie bój się dzisiejszego świata...


Co widać dzisiaj i teraz w dzisiejszych postach  :wink: 
W temacie budowy przed budową miałem rozpykane na części 3 projekty co do każdej właściwości czyli kosztów budowy,ogrzewania,kosztow eksploatacji .

Co powoduje,że dzisiejsze pokolenie bezmyślnie pyta się o niewiadomą na forum zamiast tą niewiadomą wyliczyć ?
Głupota czy brak wiedzy czy liczą jak młody że poda im się na tacy wszystko ?

----------


## stellina

> a liczycie sie z kwota blizsza 500tys? :> liczac nawet 2,5tys za metr, gdzie ta kwota ze wszystkim na gotowo moze byc ciezka do osiagniecie wychodzi 450tys..


Busters, nie wszystkie prace będą robione przez ekipy, jak pisałam wcześniej, część prac będzie robionych samodzielnie, poza tym super parkietów i innych mega drogich gadżetów nie planujemy  :smile:  I przede wszystkim nie goni nas czas, który jest zawsze złym doradcą, dzięki czemu możemy zamówić materiał w niskich sezonach, w promocji, z rabatem etc,  no i wyceny w kilku firmach...
Arturo, dzięki za podpowiedź odnoście marek na jakie warto zwrócić uwagę, rozejrzę się.
Czy ktoś może podpowiedzieć coś na temat oczyszczalni czy szamba? A jak ze studnią, czy ona powinna być wykopana przed budową i jakie będzie jej optymalne miejsce, tj odległość od planowanego domu.

----------


## fotohobby

2.5tyś za m2 to jest podane ze skromnym wykończeniem. Jakieś wielkie rabaty, promocje też sobie odpuść, bo to w głównej mierze marketing. Nikt sie z Tobą zyskiem nie podzieli...

----------


## Bracianka

> Co widać dzisiaj i teraz w dzisiejszych postach 
> W temacie budowy przed budową miałem rozpykane na części 3 projekty co do każdej właściwości czyli kosztów budowy,ogrzewania,kosztow eksploatacji .
> 
> Co powoduje,że dzisiejsze pokolenie bezmyślnie pyta się o niewiadomą na forum zamiast tą niewiadomą wyliczyć ?
> Głupota czy brak wiedzy czy liczą jak młody że poda im się na tacy wszystko ?


Och i ach - nadzwyczajnie. Pytanie: po co? Strata czasu i energii, trzeba było wybrać jeden i wyliczyć. Różnica między Tobą, a przykładowo pokoleniem Twojego syna jest właśnie tu widoczna: Ty wyliczyłeś, straciłeś czas i energię, bo zrobiłeś za dużo (czyli niepotrzebnie), Twój syn i pytający tutaj "zlecą" to innym, a swój czas przeznaczą na coś przyjemniejszego.

Inna sprawa, że można sobie znać ceny, znać materiały, znać powierzchnię, a z liczenia i tak wyjdzie dupa - bo za dużo zmiennych.

----------


## dawiddur

Niektórzy nie potrafią pojąć tego, że ludzie leniwi zwyczajowo osiągają więcej, i to tylko dlatego, że szukają najprostszych czyt. najefektywniejszych metod rozwiązania danego problemu.

----------


## Bejaro

Stellina.

Studnia BOŚ czy szambo należy najpierw ustalić na co pozwala MPZP lub WZ

----------


## Arturo72

> Och i ach - nadzwyczajnie. Pytanie: po co? Strata czasu i energii, trzeba było wybrać jeden i wyliczyć. Różnica między Tobą, a przykładowo pokoleniem Twojego syna jest właśnie tu widoczna: Ty wyliczyłeś, straciłeś czas i energię, bo zrobiłeś za dużo (czyli niepotrzebnie), Twój syn i pytający tutaj "zlecą" to innym, a swój czas przeznaczą na coś przyjemniejszego.


Tylko młody wybuduje ten dom  "Twoim" systemem za 400 klocków a nie tak jak ja za 270  :wink: 



> Niektórzy nie potrafią pojąć tego, że ludzie leniwi zwyczajowo osiągają więcej, i to tylko dlatego, że szukają najprostszych czyt. najefektywniejszych metod rozwiązania danego problemu.


Dla mnie 130tys.zł drogą nie chodzi  :big grin: 
Co pokazuje totalną bezmyślność niektórych  :wink: 

Chociaż może jedynie dla mnie 130 kawałków to jest dużo bo to ok.5 lat ciężkiej pracy w biedzie dla rodziny ale dla takiego bezmózgowia co nie zna życia a tylko jest na utrzymaniu rodziców to pikuś  :smile:

----------


## Busters

> Busters, nie wszystkie prace będą robione przez ekipy, jak pisałam wcześniej, część prac będzie robionych samodzielnie, poza tym super parkietów i innych mega drogich gadżetów nie planujemy  I przede wszystkim nie goni nas czas, który jest zawsze złym doradcą, dzięki czemu możemy zamówić materiał w niskich sezonach, w promocji, z rabatem etc,  no i wyceny w kilku firmach...
> Arturo, dzięki za podpowiedź odnoście marek na jakie warto zwrócić uwagę, rozejrzę się.
> Czy ktoś może podpowiedzieć coś na temat oczyszczalni czy szamba? A jak ze studnią, czy ona powinna być wykopana przed budową i jakie będzie jej optymalne miejsce, tj odległość od planowanego domu.


Czytalem Twoje wczesniejsze posty, wlasnie dlatego napisalem, 2.5tys a nie o 3tys za m2  :smile:  

Ja zaczynam budowac parterowke 170m2 i nawet nie marze zejsc ponizej 400tys, a tez planuje czesc prac wykonac samodzielnie.

Tak jak napisal poprzednik sprawdz mpzp lub wz, bo nie zawsze mozna robic oszyszczalnie.. np. ja nie moge.
Roznica jest prosta: za oszyszczalnie placisz wiecej ale eksploatacja jest tansza, szambo jest tansze, ale trzeba placic za oproznianie.

Jesli chodzi o studnie, to musi ktos to ocenic na miejscu kto sie na tym zna, gdzie jest woda jak gleboko i czy w ogole jest.
tutaj masz odleglosci jakie trzeba zachowac: http://www.ekon24.pl/files/jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj.jpg

----------


## Busters

> Tylko młody wybuduje ten dom  "Twoim" systemem za 400 klocków a nie tak jak ja za 270


Juz od dawna mialem to napisac, ale cos mnie powstrzymywalo..

a moze ten mlody bedzie zarabial 3-4x wiecej niz ty i odlozy te 400klockow duzo szybciej niz ty? Moze w ogole nie bedzie bral kredytu?

Kto w takiej sytuacji jest glupi, a kto madry?

Nie rozumiem, jestes najmadrzejszy a rypiesz za srednia krajowa i chwalisz sie ile to nie zaoszczedziles na domu.
Sa osoby, ktore nie musza liczyc kazdej zlotowki bo ich na to stac zarabiaja tyle, ze i tak beda do przodu.

Wybudowales dom za 270tys, a drugie tyle musisz oddac bankowi nie boli Cie to? Jak dla mnie jestes 270tys w plecy a nie 130tys do przodu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Juz od dawna mialem to napisac, ale cos mnie powstrzymywalo..
> 
> a moze ten mlody bedzie zarabial 3-4x wiecej niz ty i odlozy te 400klockow duzo szybciej niz ty? Moze w ogole nie bedzie bral kredytu?
> 
> Kto w takiej sytuacji jest glupi, a kto madry?
> 
> Nie rozumiem, jestes najmadrzejszy a rypiesz za srednia krajowa i chwalisz sie ile to nie zaoszczedziles na domu.
> Sa osoby, ktore nie musza liczyc kazdej zlotowki bo ich na to stac zarabiaja tyle, ze i tak beda do przodu.
> 
> Wybudowales dom za 270tys, a drugie tyle musisz oddac bankowi nie boli Cie to? Jak dla mnie jestes 270tys w plecy a nie 130tys do przodu.


A może jesteście w tym wieku,że jedynie gdybacie ?  :wink:  
Może nie znacie życia tak jak starsi ? Starsi z rodziną i z doświadczeniem ?
Może nie znacie wspólczesnej Polski ?
Może Waszym gdybaniem sprzedaje się nie dokończone domy w stanie SSO budowane ponad miarę ?
Może Waszym gdybaniem zamiast domów dla siebie budujecie dla sąsiadów ?
Może waszym gdybaniem domy wykańczacie za X lat a tak ogólnie wogóle ?

Co do banku,mam mieszkanie wartości 250tys.zł i budowałem dom wartości 250tys.zł biorąc na taką wartość kredyt przy czym nie sprzedając  mieszkania i jaki z tego morał ?
Matematyka co Ci podpowiada ?
Nowe pokolenie bezmyślne czy stare ?
Jak stare to odpowiesz  :wink: 

Czemu nie budowałem większego i drogiego domu z węglem w środku mając w łapie 250tys.zl ? 
Bo jestem odpowiedzialnym gosciem  :smile:

----------


## Busters

> A może jesteście w tym wieku,że jedynie gdybacie ?  
> Może nie znacie życia tak jak starsi ? Starsi z rodziną i z doświadczeniem ?
> Może nie znacie wspólczesnej Polski ?
> Może Waszym gdybaniem sprzedaje się nie dokończone domy w stanie SSO budowane ponad miarę ?
> Może Waszym gdybaniem zamiast domów dla siebie budujecie dla sąsiadów ?
> Może waszym gdybaniem domy wykańczacie za X lat a tak ogólnie wogóle ?
> 
> Co do banku,mam mieszkanie wartości 250tys.zł i budowałem dom wartości 250tys.zł biorąc na taką wartość kredyt przy czym nie sprzedając  mieszkania i jaki z tego morał ?
> Matematyka co Ci podpowiada ?
> ...


Nie gdybam.
Moze tylko wam sie wydaje, ze tak dobrze znacie zycie? Czasy sie zmieniaja, nie kazdy za tym nadaza.
Moj dom bedzie dokonczony, moze jedynie zostana jakies drobnostki na sam koniec.
Dom buduje dla siebie, bardzo zblizony pod wieloma wzgledami do twojego - parterowka pc pw, wentylacja mechancizna, mozna by duzo wiecejw wymieniac.
Czytalem twoj dziennik budowy i duzo z niego wynioslem. Nie neguje Twojego podejscia do budowy, tylko do innych spraw.

Widzisz mogles sprzedac mieszkanie i wybudowac za nie dom, nie zrobiles tego. Teoretycznie masz mieszkanie i dom, a praktycznie mieszkanie i 600tys do splacenia  :big grin: 
Moral z tego taki, ze mogles sprzedac mieszkanie wybudowac dom, a za 600tys, ktore oddasz bankowi kupic 2.5 takiego mieszkania, ale to tylko teoria, ktora czasami niewiele ma wspolnego z rzeczywistoscia.

Ja np. bede mial i mieszkanie i dom i nie bede mial kredytu, moze jakis maly na samo wykonczenie.

i jaki z tego moral?
Matematyka co Ci podpowiada ?
Nowe pokolenie bezmyślne czy stare ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Widzisz mogles sprzedac mieszkanie i wybudowac za nie dom, nie zrobiles tego. Teoretycznie masz mieszkanie i dom, a praktycznie mieszkanie i 600tys do splacenia 
> Moral z tego taki, ze mogles sprzedac mieszkanie wybudowac dom, a za 600tys, ktore oddasz bankowi kupic 2.5 takiego mieszkania, ale to tylko teoria, ktora czasami niewiele ma wspolnego z rzeczywistoscia.
> 
> Ja np. bede mial i mieszkanie i dom i nie bede mial kredytu, moze jakis maly na samo wykonczenie.
> 
> i jaki z tego moral?
> Matematyka co Ci podpowiada ?
> Nowe pokolenie bezmyślne czy stare ?


To teraz licz,mam mieszkanie i dom o tej samej wartości przy czym na dom wziąłem kredyt na 30 lat i po tych latach dom będzie kosztował mnie 500tys.zł.
Ale z mieszkania mam zysk 1000zł miesięcznie.Liczyć dalej czy dopowiesz sobie czy był sens sprzedaży mieszkania ?
Może kiedyś dokładniej uczyli matematyki niż dzisiaj a i logicznego myślenia na pewno lepiej uczyli   :big grin:

----------


## Busters

Zarzucasz innym, ze nie czytaja dokladnie, a sam tez tego nie robisz.
Liczyc umiem i wiem, ze,  nie ma zadnego sensu sprzedaz mieszkania. To jest raczej oczywiste.
Chyba, ze ktos obracajac tymi 250tys moze zarobic wiecej niz 1000zl z wynajmu, ale to juz kolejny watek.

Wrocmy do poczatku tego co chcialem Ci przekazac. Zarzucasz mlodym, ze sa beztroscy i nie potrafia liczyc (w czym tez masz duzo racji, ale tez nie mozna wrzucac wszystkich do 1 worka)
Chodzilo mi o to, ze skoro jestes taki madry/potrafisz tak super liczyc/masz tyle doswiadczenia (dodaj jeszcze kilka przymiotnikow  :smile:  )
Powinienes znalezc lepsza prace/zalozyc firme i nie brac w ogole kredytu. 
Taki mlody ktory wyda na dom 400tys (i jest teoretycznie 130tys w plecy) moze zarabiac rocznie 50tys netto wiecej niz ty. 130tys odrobi w dwa i pol roku, a ile bedzie do przodu przez reszte zycia?

Jaki wtedy z tego moral? Kto nie potrafi liczyc i sie daje w ch&*% robic?


 Nie wyzywaj innych od idiotow czy tepakow, bo moze akurat osoba ktorej tak cisniesz zarabia kilkukrotnie wiecej i te 130tys to dla niej pikus, bo skupia sie na swojej pracy, ktora daje mu wieksze zyski.
To, ze ktos zapyta ktory projekt jest tanszy nie od razu oznacza, ze jest debilem, ktory nie potrafi liczyc. 
Moze dzien wczesniej pomyslal sobie, a moze wybyduje dom? Wszedl na forum i zapytal orientacyjnie o koszt. 
Od tego wlasnie jest forum.


edit: Jeszcze odnosnie liczenia  :big grin:  Piszesz, ze dom bedzie kosztowal Cie 500tys, a co jak stopy procentowe pojda w góre?  :smile:  Moze byc i 600 i 700tys  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

Problem w tym,że taki młody statystyczny szczaw nie zarobi tyle kasy na nowy dom mimo tego że jemu się tak wydaje.
To się nazywa właśnie oglupianie.
Tego nie możecie pojąć  :wink: 
Statystyczny czyli w większości.

Mój młody też chciał zawojowac świat i to w dużym mieście a tu nici...
Bo nie znał życia,to jest odpowiedź. Własne M 1500zl a zarobek 2500zl...

Co do stóp procentowych,z roku na rok przynajmniej u nas koszt wynajęcia mieszkania rośnie znacznie więcej niż stopy procentowe.

Dlatego się zgodzę że lepiej płacić 1500zl kredytu na swój własny dom niż 1500zl za wynajem.
Ale 1500zl miesięcznie to jest właśnie max.300tys.zl na 30 lat.
Kto dzisiaj ma zagwarantowana pracę na 30 lat za min.3000zl netto miesięcznie ?
Może jedynie szczawie wirtualnie  :wink: 

Ktoś kto myśli logicznie bez zabezpieczenia nie rzuci się na budowę. Dlatego tak bardzo tepiacy był mój post że trzeba liczyć a nie bazować na wirtualnych "kumplach"

----------


## compi

Może ty widzisz problem? Ja widzę sporo młodych i pracowitych osób, które zarabiają niemało. Tylko że nie wszystkie muszą sobie ciągle to udowadniać na forum muratora moralizując innych.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Problem w tym,że taki młody statystyczny szczaw nie zarobi tyle kasy na nowy dom mimo tego że jemu się tak wydaje.
> To się nazywa właśnie oglupianie.
> Tego nie możecie pojąć 
> Statystyczny czyli w większości.
> 
> Mój młody też chciał zawojowac świat i to w dużym mieście a tu nici...
> Bo nie znał życia,to jest odpowiedź. Własne M 1500zl a zarobek 2500zl...
> 
> Co do stóp procentowych,z roku na rok przynajmniej u nas koszt wynajęcia mieszkania rośnie znacznie więcej niż stopy procentowe.
> ...


Witam.

Zgłupiałem do którego twojego postu się podpiąć.Wybrałem ten ostatni.Powiedzmy ,że mam swój dom (mieści się śmiało w przedziale z topiku) około 200 mKw.Kredyt na 15 lat mógł być dłuższy (zostało spłaty jeszcze około 6 lat ) ,wykupione mieszkanie na własność po rodzicach (komunalne) wyremontowane , 45mKw (wynajmuję). Odkupiliśmy mieszkanie rodzinnie po drugich rodzicach (bez kredytu) ,które remontujemy i będziemy wynajmować.Spłacimy kredyt za te 6 lat.Widzisz gdzieś różnicę zanim jeszcze ci coś przytoczę??? .Ja widzę.Kto z nas jest głupszy ja czy ty??? Ty lądując się w kredyt 30 letni i to jeszcze zapewne we franku czy ja w 15 letni w innej walucie ???. Czym się chwalisz??? Tym ,że udowadniasz młodym ,że masz zagwarantowaną przyszłość??? Pytam w takim razie czym jeszcze???

----------


## wally666

Dziewczyny, prosze o spokój i bez obrażania sie  :smile:  to nie jest wątek kto jak sobie poukłada życie tylko o tym ile obecnie można odbudować za 300kPLN, wątek ma już ładnych kilka lat i myślę, że wszystko mogło się zmienić. Przy projektach wielu biur często kalkulacja kosztow była przeprowadzona np 5-6lat temu, jest rozbicie na system gospodarczy, ceny niskie i wysokie,  netto i brutto i jak przysłowiowy młody czy też stary pyta o porównanie cen, często to jak porównywanie cen aut po cenach katalogowych bez uwzględniania czy auto idzie w leasing, jakie ma wyposażenie oraz silnik...

Co do kosztów budowy to jest fajna i ciągle aktualizowana strona gdzie można bardzo precyzyjnie ustalisz koszt domu w zależności od bryły, powierzchni, rodzaju dachy a kończąc na wskazaniu kosztu płytek, standardzie pokrycia dachu i typie izolacji elewacji. Podeslesz linka niedługo bo klikam a komórki i muszę ją zwyczajnie znaleźć.

----------


## wally666

http://kb.pl/budowa/

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam.
> 
> Zgłupiałem do którego twojego postu się podpiąć.Wybrałem ten ostatni.Powiedzmy ,że mam swój dom (mieści się śmiało w przedziale z topiku) około 200 mKw.Kredyt na 15 lat mógł być dłuższy (zostało spłaty jeszcze około 6 lat ) ,wykupione mieszkanie na własność po rodzicach (komunalne) wyremontowane , 45mKw (wynajmuję). Odkupiliśmy mieszkanie rodzinnie po drugich rodzicach (bez kredytu) ,które remontujemy i będziemy wynajmować.Spłacimy kredyt za te 6 lat.Widzisz gdzieś różnicę zanim jeszcze ci coś przytoczę??? .Ja widzę.Kto z nas jest głupszy ja czy ty??? Ty lądując się w kredyt 30 letni i to jeszcze zapewne we franku czy ja w 15 letni w innej walucie ???. Czym się chwalisz??? Tym ,że udowadniasz młodym ,że masz zagwarantowaną przyszłość??? Pytam w takim razie czym jeszcze???


Toż przecież o tym piszę,że nie opłaca się sprzedawać mieszkania i pozbywać się zabezpieczenia żeby za tą kwotę budować dom a potem zeby w ścianę  :smile: 
A mieszkanie zarabia na siebie cały czas.
Wyliczyłem że utrzymanie w domu wychodzi mi rocznie o 3000zl mniej niż w mieszkaniu także tutaj też zarabia  :wink: 
Kredyt mam w PLN a 300tys.zl na 15 lat to jest po ok.4000zl miesięcznie czyli sporo,wolałem wziąść na 30 lat żeby jako tako żyć po budowie.

----------


## Bracianka

> Toż przecież o tym piszę,że nie opłaca się sprzedawać mieszkania i pozbywać się zabezpieczenia żeby za tą kwotę budować dom a potem zeby w ścianę 
> A mieszkanie zarabia na siebie cały czas.
> Wyliczyłem że utrzymanie w domu wychodzi mi rocznie o 3000zl mniej niż w mieszkaniu także tutaj też zarabia 
> Kredyt mam w PLN a 300tys.zl na 15 lat to jest po ok.4000zl miesięcznie czyli sporo,wolałem wziąść na 30 lat żeby jako tako żyć po budowie.


Patrz, widzisz, ja z innego pokolenia, też się w wątek łapię, nie wydałam na dom 400000zł, a sama często pytałam, albo na forum, albo na żywo, jaki będzie koszt - normalnie głupia jestem - jak żyć?  :big tongue:   :big lol:  Niestety nie mam mieszkania na wynajem, ale koszt wynajmu przeznaczam na ratę kredytu. I przy braniu kredytu nie myślałam, jaką pracę będę mieć za 20-30 lat, tylko że za 20-30 lat i tak będę musiała płacić komuś za wynajem, bo możliwości mieszkania u rodziców nie mam. A skoro przez 4 lata wpłaciłam obcemu chłopu prawie 40000zł, to stwierdziłam, że mogę płacić na swoje - ot takie moje liczenie  :wink:   :yes: 

Strona wyżej podana w miarę ok chyba liczy - tak na szybko po wpisaniu koszt stanu deweloperskiego wyszedł mi ok. 240000zł, a w rzeczywistości mieszkam z ekonomicznym umeblowaniem za 270000zł.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ..................Niestety nie mam mieszkania na wynajem, ale koszt wynajmu przeznaczam na ratę kredytu.................


Bez sensu.Nie masz , a wynajmujesz.

----------


## Bracianka

> Bez sensu.Nie masz , a wynajmujesz.


Żeby nie było wątpliwości - koszt odstępnego, które płaciłam właścicielowi mieszkania, przeznaczam teraz na ratę mojego kredytu. Teraz jasne?  :wink:  Skróty myślowe mi się przypałętały  :wink:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Strasznie się napalacie a Arturo dobrze napisał na samym początku. Sam dwa lata temu szukałem pomocy, ale nie na zasadzie: mam dwa projekty, powiedzcie mi który będzie tańszy. Bo nikt tego nie wie. Za dużo zmiennych. Liczenie nie boli, i nawet tak chaotycznemu gościowi jak ja udało się samodzielnie policzyć co będzie droższe: murowanie czy szkielet. Potem jeszcze kolejna zmienna: parterówka czy z poddaszem, następnie kolejna zmienna: trzy projekty i który lepszy, potem w końcu ilość materiału na izolację żeby określić koszt pakowania się w energooszczędność, okazało się, że taniej wyjdzie bez kotłowni.

To wszystko nie jest kompletnie skomplikowane, leniwy oczywiście może zrobić szybciej, ale skoro pyta co będzie tańsze, i to w wątku za 300tysięcy to znaczy, że musi albo dużo zrobić sam, albo budować strasznie mały dom. Nie wiem czym się autor pytania zajmuje, ale to serio nie boli aby poświęcić kilkanaście godzin na przeczytanie dwóch wątków i kilkunastu stron w sieci na temat projektów podobnych do tego co wybrał.

A w bonusie dostanie wiedzę, gdzie musi uważać, żeby go ekipy nie orżnęły  :big grin:

----------


## marcuso86

Ludzie pytają bo uważają że ktoś kto budował niedawno podbny dom im odpowie w jakich kosztach sie zmieścił. Ja wiem że wszystko idzie policzyć ale nie zawsze wychodzi jak sie policzy. A to że każdy tutaj na forum ma najwiekszą racje to juz swoją drogą. Jak czytam kolejny wątek z którego idzie wywnioskować że jak nie masz PC PW i domu z silki 18 to jestes idiota bo ja mam to mi juz rece opadają....

----------


## Arturo72

> Ludzie pytają bo uważają że ktoś kto budował niedawno podbny dom im odpowie w jakich kosztach sie zmieścił.


No jak widzisz nie jest tak do końca,za dużo zmiennych jest a różnica może dojść do 100% i co Ci to da ?
Nie lepiej samemu wyliczyć sobie ?
Głupi m2 ściany może wynieść 36zł i 70zł.

----------


## PaRa

Myśle, że część ludzi w tym wątku dostaje kubeł zimnej wody, bo oglądają piękne domy w serialach i kolorowych pismach i też tak chcą. Mnie trochę bawi sytuacja, że ktoś mieszka w bloku w 40 m2 a chce budować dom 250 m2, jeśli go stać i lubi to proszę bardzo. Tylko życie weryfikuje piękne wizualizacje biur projektowych.

 Pewnie generalizuje, ale projekt mniejszy i prostszy będzie tańszy niż duży i skomplikowany. Moje doświadczenie to płacenie za wykończenie 3 mieszkań i na tej podstawie wiem że, zawsze będzie trzeba wydać więcej niż się planowało, i czasem lepiej wydać trochę więcej i nie denerwować się w przyszłości.
 Przykład to podłączenie kaloryfera, wystarczyło dopłacić 100 zł za podłączenie zasilania ze ściany a nie podłogi,  potem się denerwowałem przy odkurzaniu i te rurki nieestetycznie wyglądały, głupia grzałka elektryczna za 150 zł do drabinki w łazience sprawia że w okresach przejściowych CO już wyłączone a ręczniki są suche, napaliłem się na deszczownice, kupiłem, miałem i po 1 miesiącu czar prysł  i dla mnie to bajer. 

 Widzę tu wielu optymistów, ja staram się być realistą i zakładam że jeśli na stronie projektu kosztorys mówi o 300 tyś. to ja musze mieć 400 tyś. aby w miarę spokojnie i bez szaleństw zbudować swój dom.

----------


## kemot_p

> Widzę tu wielu optymistów, ja staram się być realistą i zakładam że jeśli na stronie projektu kosztorys mówi o 300 tyś. to ja musze mieć 400 tyś. aby w miarę spokojnie i bez szaleństw zbudować swój dom.


Tak, kosztorysy ze stron mogą być mylące. Jeden z projektów, którym jesteśmy z żoną zainteresowani jest wyceniony na stronie na 405 pod klucz. Natomiast doświadczenia osób, które już go zbudowaly mowia o przedziala 480-520k. Więc lepiej do wyceny biura dodać na poczatku ze 20% żeby później nie przeżyć nie miłego zaskoczenia.

----------


## DarW

Ja buduje dom z Archonu. W ich kalkulacji stan surowy zamknięty powinien mnie wynieść 300 000,00 (przy średnich kosztach). Ja już wiem, że nie wydam więcej niż 190 000,00 i w tym będę miał wykonane przyłącza. Lepiej wszystko sobie samemu policzyć niż ślepo patrzeć bo ktoś coś powiedział lub gdzieś tam podali.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ty wyliczyłeś, straciłeś czas i energię, bo zrobiłeś za dużo (czyli niepotrzebnie), Twój syn i pytający tutaj "zlecą" to innym, a swój czas przeznaczą na coś *przyjemniejszego*.


Będą mieli więcej czasu na fejsa ...

----------


## piotrek0m

Praktycznie wszyscy młodzi z przedziału 25 - 35 lat których znam mają kredyty i mieszkanie w bloku o wartości 300 - 400 tyś zł . Piszę o Wrocławiu. Znam jedynie jedno młode małżeństwo, które zdecydowało się kupić małe mieszkanko 1 pokojowe w odległej małej miejscowości, za kwotę bodajże 50 tyś. Przez  kilka następnych lat dojeżdżali do Wrocławia PKP, tu pracowali i odkładali pieniądze. Po kilku latach to małe mieszkanko sprzedali i kupili bez kredytu mieszkanie 3 pokojowe z rynku wtórnego... można - można. Ponieśli pewne koszta czasu na dojazdy.... Ale można jak się chce. Nie wykluczone, że za kilka kolejnych lat odłożą i będzie ich stać na budowę domu też bez kredytu. Rzadki przykład, ale spotykany. Niestety, jak widzę większość młodych wchodzących w dorosłe życie chce mieć mieszkanie tu i teraz i nowe od dewelopera i nie boją się kredytu. Są młodzi, czują się nieśmiertelni i uważają, że będą mieli pracę dożywotnio...

----------


## agao_83

piotrek0m jakby ktoś decydował się na kredyt, tylko mając dożywotnio zagwarantowaną pracę, to chyba nikt kredytów by nie brał. Są różne sytuacje i  nei przewidzisz wszystkiego. Po prostu ludzie chcą mieć mieszkanie, a że zarobki są jakie są, to nie mają co liczyć na odłożenie odpowiedniej sumy z wypłaty, więc kredyt wydaje się najsensowniejszym wyjściem.

----------


## Bracianka

> Będą mieli więcej czasu na fejsa ...


Bardzo możliwe, mogą sobie i szydełkować - co mnie to obchodzi?

Mnie nie chodzi o to, żeby nie liczyć - jasne, że liczyć (na siebie przede wszystkim). Ale jak kolejny raz ta sama osoba pisze, że albo ktoś ciemnogród, albo tępaki (zwłaszcza jeśli chwali się, że liczył trzy projekty - zamiast skupić się na jednym), to normalnie muszę się odezwać  :wink: 

Co do Twoich znajomych - kwestia możliwości i priorytetów. Moja koleżanka w życiu domu nie wybuduje i to jej decyzja, ja w życiu nie kupię kawalerki w Warszawie.

Moim zdaniem ludzie nie muszą się znać na wszystkim, więc jak się czegoś nie wie, to najlepiej zapytać. Jak w przysłowiu: nie ma głupich pytań... Resztę znacie.

----------


## MD.

Te gadki, że kredyt to samo zło i jakie to wspaniałe realizować cele bez kredytu mnie śmieszą. Ja rozumiem, że ludzie myślą, że są nieśmiertelni i chcą marnować życie na mieszkanie w 1 pokojowej klitce żeby przez parę lat żyć skromnie, rezygnować z przyjemności i wreszcie kupić/wybudować mieszkanie/dom bez tego złego kredytu. A ja wolę przez te lata żyć i normalnie korzystać z życia. Oczywiście, że wszystko musi się odbywać w GRANICACH ROZSĄDKU I TEGO NA ILE MNIE STAĆ. Wszelkie miesięczne obciążenia kredytowe nie powinny przekraczać więcej jak połowę dochodu, który zostaje po odjęciu kosztów utrzymania. No ale przecież lepiej przez parę lat wegetować, żeby uniknąć tego złego kredytu  :smile:

----------


## Busters

> Te gadki, że kredyt to samo zło i jakie to wspaniałe realizować cele bez kredytu mnie śmieszą. Ja rozumiem, że ludzie myślą, że są nieśmiertelni i chcą marnować życie na mieszkanie w 1 pokojowej klitce żeby przez parę lat żyć skromnie, rezygnować z przyjemności i wreszcie kupić/wybudować mieszkanie/dom bez tego złego kredytu. A ja wolę przez te lata żyć i normalnie korzystać z życia. Oczywiście, że wszystko musi się odbywać w GRANICACH ROZSĄDKU I TEGO NA ILE MNIE STAĆ. Wszelkie miesięczne obciążenia kredytowe nie powinny przekraczać więcej jak połowę dochodu, który zostaje po odjęciu kosztów utrzymania. No ale przecież lepiej przez parę lat wegetować, żeby uniknąć tego złego kredytu


Nikt tutaj nie neguje kredytow, tylko tak jak mowisz, trzeba je brac z rozsadkiem.

Ja napisalem jedynie w odpowiedzi do arturo na jego wyzwiska do innych uzytkownikow. Mysli, ze pozjadal wszystkie rozumy, a niestety jego horyzonty nie wykraczaja poza "pewna panstwowa prace" i nie rozumie, ze ktos moze zarabiac wiecej niz on i nie brac kredytu. Gada tylko o tych PC PW i cisnie weglarzom jakie ta matoly, a sam jest jak taka stara lokomotywa na etacie co nie potrafi wyobrazic sobie nic innego.

Pisalem, jedynie, w stosunku do niego, ze lepiej jest zarabiac wiecej niz mniej i lepiej jest nie brac kredytu niz go brac, ale on zaczal przez 4 posty pisac o tym, ze nie bylo sensu sprzedawac mieszkania tylko je wynajac. Przyznalelm mu racje, a on dalej o tym pisal nie wiem po co. Nawet szkoda odpisywac, bo i tak nie czyta ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## MD.

Kolega Arturo ma swój wąski świat i lepiej z tym nie dyskutować. Jego wyobrażenie o świecie nie pozwala mu sobie nawet wyobrazić, że kogoś może być stać na to, żeby zainwestować w łazienkę 25k bądź wybudować dom bez własnego wkładu pracy (bo np. budujący w tym samym czasie zarobi 5 razy więcej niż musi zapłacić fachowcom). Jego posty trzeba czytać z przymrużeniem oka  :smile:

----------


## dawiddur

> ... Jego posty trzeba czytać z *przymrużeniem oka*


_Czytając go_, lepiej je _szeroko zamknąć_...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Praktycznie wszyscy młodzi z przedziału 25 - 35 lat których znam mają kredyty i mieszkanie w bloku o wartości 300 - 400 tyś zł . Piszę o Wrocławiu. Znam jedynie jedno młode małżeństwo, które zdecydowało się kupić małe mieszkanko 1 pokojowe w odległej małej miejscowości, za kwotę bodajże 50 tyś. Przez  kilka następnych lat dojeżdżali do Wrocławia PKP, tu pracowali i odkładali pieniądze. Po kilku latach to małe mieszkanko sprzedali i kupili bez kredytu mieszkanie 3 pokojowe z rynku wtórnego... można - można. Ponieśli pewne koszta czasu na dojazdy.... Ale można jak się chce. Nie wykluczone, że za kilka kolejnych lat odłożą i będzie ich stać na budowę domu też bez kredytu. Rzadki przykład, ale spotykany. Niestety, jak widzę większość młodych wchodzących w dorosłe życie chce mieć mieszkanie tu i teraz i nowe od dewelopera i nie boją się kredytu. Są młodzi, czują się nieśmiertelni i uważają, że będą mieli pracę dożywotnio...



Witam.

Tak przysłuchuje się tym wszystkim ochom i achom i nigdzie nie widzę by ktoś konkretnie napisał o komforcie mieszkania (na kredyt czy bez niego???) wprost proporcjonalnie do starzenia się.To bardzo poważny problem by jakoś racjonalnie to podzielić , a może rozdzielić.Niczego nie przewidzimy i powiedzenie by żyć teraźniejszością , jest tu jak najbardziej adekwatne.Niestety by mieć chałupę w obecnych czasach nie da się odkładać ,a jeśli się da to kosztem w/w starzenia się.Coś za coś.Rozsądne wzięcie kredytu jest dla rozważnych i odpowiedzialnych.To nie ma być 100% ryzyka , a my desperatami.Napisałeś ,że odkładali ,odkładali i co??? Jak znam życie to co im wyszło to są z tego chyba zadowoleni.Chyba zadowoleni.

----------


## jarekFTW

Nie wyobrażam sobie młodej osoby kupującej dom nie na kredyt. Skąd wziąć takie pieniądze?
No chyba, że mamusia i tatuś kupią, tylko wtedy pytanie - czy to dom mamusi i tatusia, a ja w nim mieszkam, czy to dom mój do A do Z.
Potem komuś matka firanki wybiera, a przy każdej kłótni wypominanie. I w sumie wstyd wewnętrzny  :big grin: 
Ja, jak już zamieszkam w domu będę mega dumny, mimo że z kredytem, mimo że z moimi błędami, Ale sam z żoną (ewentualnie jeszcze z bankiem  :big grin: )

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam.
> 
> Tak przysłuchuje się tym wszystkim ochom i achom i nigdzie nie widzę by ktoś konkretnie napisał o komforcie mieszkania (na kredyt czy bez niego???) wprost proporcjonalnie do starzenia się.To bardzo poważny problem by jakoś racjonalnie to podzielić , a może rozdzielić.Niczego nie przewidzimy i powiedzenie by żyć teraźniejszością , jest tu jak najbardziej adekwatne.Niestety by mieć chałupę w obecnych czasach nie da się odkładać ,a jeśli się da to kosztem w/w starzenia się.Coś za coś.Rozsądne wzięcie kredytu jest dla rozważnych i odpowiedzialnych.To nie ma być 100% ryzyka , a my desperatami.Napisałeś ,że odkładali ,odkładali i co??? Jak znam życie to co im wyszło to są z tego chyba zadowoleni.Chyba zadowoleni.


No jak nikt nie pisze o starości ?
Ja na starość rzuciłem wszystko na szalę i z miasta i z bloku ucieklem na wieś do domu i to z kredytem na 30 lat czyli juz grubo na emeryturze wypada koniec splaty i to bez żadnego pogorszenia komfortu życia rodziny  :wink: 
Co więcej,dla mnie mieszkanie w domku rocznie wychodzi taniej niż gdybym mieszkał dalej w bloku o ok.3tys.zł czyli już 3 stowki miesięcznie zaoszczędzone  :wink: 
Bo dom mial byc od samego poczatku z zalozeniem takim,ze bedzie stac go nawet na emeryturze utrzymac,do ktorej juz z gorki  :wink: 
Ale mając 30 lat lub mniej nigdy w życiu bym się nie porwał na budowę domu z kredytem nie mając gwarancji zatrudnienia czy dużego zabezpieczenia.
To prawda że dzisiaj młodzi żyją beztrosko z dnia na dzień nie myśląc co będzie za rok, dwa czy pięć czy bo teraz mają kasę,dobra prace czy dzialalnosc ale czasy są jakie są i w każdej chwil bajka może się skończyć i komornik zagladnie po spłatę a ten dział to domy z działka to 500tys.zł a to już kwota która robi wrażenie i nie tak hop siup nawet przy dobrej pracy teraz.
Bo koszt wyrzeczeń będzie duży tym bardziej dla takiego który dzisiaj dobrze zarabia i jest już do tego przyzwyczajony i ciężko będzie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No jak nikt nie pisze o starości ?
> Ja na starość rzuciłem wszystko na szalę i z miasta i z bloku ucieklem na wieś do domu i to z kredytem na 30 lat czyli juz grubo na emeryturze wypada koniec splaty i to bez żadnego pogorszenia komfortu życia rodziny 
> Co więcej,dla mnie mieszkanie w domku rocznie wychodzi taniej niż gdybym mieszkał dalej w bloku o ok.3tys.zł czyli już 3 stowki miesięcznie zaoszczędzone 
> Bo dom mial byc od samego poczatku z zalozeniem takim,ze bedzie stac go nawet na emeryturze utrzymac,do ktorej juz z gorki 
> Ale mając 30 lat lub mniej nigdy w życiu bym się nie porwał na budowę domu z kredytem nie mając gwarancji zatrudnienia czy dużego zabezpieczenia.
> To prawda że dzisiaj młodzi żyją beztrosko z dnia na dzień nie myśląc co będzie za rok, dwa czy pięć czy bo teraz mają kasę,dobra prace czy dzialalnosc ale czasy są jakie są i w każdej chwil bajka może się skończyć i komornik zagladnie po spłatę a ten dział to domy z działka to 500tys.zł a to już kwota która robi wrażenie i nie tak hop siup nawet przy dobrej pracy teraz.


Do 300 tyś nie 500 tyś.Twoje założenia w niektórych miejscach rozjeżdżają się z moimi ale gdzieś tam wspólny mianownik może i jest.Zapytałbym cię przewrotnie czy wystarczy ci kasy jak upłynnisz mieszkanie w razie gdy do drzwi zapuka komornik.Tu mądrze bez swojej ideologii i zbędnego partykularyzmu się donieś.Nie pomijaj spraw ogóły.

----------


## Arturo72

> Do 300 tyś nie 500 tyś.Twoje założenia w niektórych miejscach rozjeżdżają się z moimi ale gdzieś tam wspólny mianownik może i jest.Zapytałbym cię przewrotnie czy wystarczy ci kasy jak upłynnisz mieszkanie w razie gdy do drzwi zapuka komornik.Tu mądrze bez swojej ideologii i zbędnego partykularyzmu się donieś.Nie pomijaj spraw ogóły.


Nie każdy dostaje gratis działkę od ojca rolnika a ceny u nas na wsi to 170-200zl/m2 czyli jak najbardziej 500tys.zl za całość inwestycji w budowę domu  :smile: 

Mieszkanie nie pokryje całości inwestycji ale też nie byłem taki głupi żeby do ostatniego grosza się splukac czy też nie mieć jakiegoś zabezpieczenia decydując się na taki krok bo w mieszkaniu dobrze się mieszkało a dom to fanaberia i właśnie polepszenie komfortu na starość a nie mus  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

> Nie każdy dostaje gratis działkę od ojca rolnika a ceny u nas na wsi to 170-200zl/m2 czyli jak najbardziej 500tys.zl za całość inwestycji w budowę domu 
> 
> Mieszkanie nie pokryje całości inwestycji ale też nie byłem taki głupi żeby do ostatniego grosza się splukac czy też nie mieć jakiegoś zabezpieczenia decydując się na taki krok bo w mieszkaniu dobrze się mieszkało a dom to fanaberia i właśnie polepszenie komfortu na starość a nie mus


Arturo, masz miszkanie jako zabezpieczenie kredytu, spoko. Ja też jak będę za kilka lat budował dom i będę potrzebował kredytu (chociaz liczę że jednak nie) będę miał ten komfort, że w razie czego najwyżej sprzeda się mieszkanie. Ale co w takim razie doradzisz tym ludziom, ktorzy nie mają takiego komfortua takich kredytobiorców jakby nie patrzeć jest większość. Gdzieś muszą przecież mieszkać.

----------


## piotrek0m

Jeszcze jeden aspekt ... proponuję uściślić czy piszemy o młodych ludziach na początku swojej drogi, czy o osobach w średnim wieku. Czy to pierwsza nieruchomość w życiu czy druga? Inaczej podchodzą do zakupu mieszkania (budowy domu) młodzi małżonkowie z dzieckiem w drodze lub w planach, a inaczej osoby w średnim wieku. Osoby w średnim wieku posiadają zwykle już jakąś własną nieruchomość i odłożone pieniądze. Osoby w okolicach lat 40 miały szanse kupić pierwszą nieruchomość przed boomem cenowym w rozsądnych granicach. Można jest sprzedać, wynająć, wykorzystać na zabezpieczenie kredytu.

----------


## imrahil

> Nie wyobrażam sobie młodej osoby kupującej dom nie na kredyt. Skąd wziąć takie pieniądze?
> No chyba, że mamusia i tatuś kupią, tylko wtedy pytanie - czy to dom mamusi i tatusia, a ja w nim mieszkam, czy to dom mój do A do Z.
> Potem komuś matka firanki wybiera, a przy każdej kłótni wypominanie. I w sumie wstyd wewnętrzny 
> Ja, jak już zamieszkam w domu będę mega dumny, mimo że z kredytem, mimo że z moimi błędami, Ale sam z żoną (ewentualnie jeszcze z bankiem )


można bez pomocy rodziny. ale dzisiaj uważam (jeśli ktoś ma takie możliwości), że lepiej chyba kupić mieszkanie za gotówkę + wybudować dom do SSO lub SSZ i wykończyć dom na kredyt. mieszkanie zostaje jako zabezpieczenie (niekoniecznie kredytu, ale na  tę emeryturę, która będzie głodowa)

----------


## wally666

Dajcie juz spokoj z tymi filozoficznymi wywodami, nikt nikomu nie powinien zagladac w dowod ani na konto... Powinien wpasc tu admin i zrobic porzadek bo watek rosnie a przez ostatnie X stron nikt nic sensownego do watku nie wniosl. To nie miejsce na pyskowki i dywagacje nt. wyzszosci kredytu nad odlozonymi pieniedzmi.

Wracajac do tematu, mysle ze trzeba wyraznie podkreslic, ze w obecnych czasach (2016) zapewne mozna wybudowac jednak mniej niz te 5 lat temu kiedy watek powstawal. Zakladajac robote firmami i koszt w okolicach 2700pln/m2, do stanu developerskiego trzeba liczyc ok 110m2 powierzchni calkowitej po podlogach. Jesli chcemy na gotowo do zamieszkania z wykonczneiem, nalezy dorzucic min 500pln a komfortowo do ok 1000pln za m2i wtedy cena 1m2 na gotowo zacznie oscylowac w okolicach 3200-3700pln/m2. Czyli w teorii za 300tys pln mozna postawic na gotowo dom miedzy 80 a 95m2 po podlodze. 

Tyle teorii, praktyka pokazuje jednak ze oszczedzac mozna nie tylko na metrach ale rowniez na materialach, konstrukcji budynku, ociepleniu oraz na wykonczeniowce i trafiaja sie tutaj pracowici ludzie ktorzy za 300tys pln postawia 150-170 metrowy dom ale nie nie powinnismy kierowac sie az takim optymizmem.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo, masz miszkanie jako zabezpieczenie kredytu, spoko. Ja też jak będę za kilka lat budował dom i będę potrzebował kredytu (chociaz liczę że jednak nie) będę miał ten komfort, że w razie czego najwyżej sprzeda się mieszkanie. Ale co w takim razie doradzisz tym ludziom, ktorzy nie mają takiego komfortua takich kredytobiorców jakby nie patrzeć jest większość. Gdzieś muszą przecież mieszkać.


Mieszkanie to też dach nad głową czyż nie ? A to "tylko" 100-200tys.zl a nie 500tys.zl.
Płacić ratę po 600-700zł a 2500-3000zl miesięcznie jest różnica ?



> Osoby w okolicach lat 40 miały szanse kupić pierwszą nieruchomość przed boomem cenowym w rozsądnych granicach.


120mln.złotych za M4 a zarabialo się wtedy 3-4mln.zl miesięcznie  :big grin:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Znowu nie demonizujcie tych kredytów.  Jedne co jest pewne (wg Mnie) przez najbliższe 10 lat to wzrost wynagrodzeń i jednak równanie do unijnej średniej.

Planuje kredyt 200 000 na 20 lat, gdzie rata miesięczna wynosi aktualnie ok. 1000 zł. Przy znacznie droższych kosztach utrzymania mieszkania wychodzi mi różnica 200 zł (kredyt + koszty) dla mieszkania 63 m i domu 140 m. Dla dwóch pracujących osób taka rata to żadna rata....a zakładając wzrost wynagrodzeń za 10 lat może okazać się śmieszną kwotą. Po prostu kredyt trzeba dopasować do możliwości, odłożyć pewną rezerwę na czarną godzinę (wg Mnie koszty utrzymania roczne) i tyle.

----------


## Bracianka

> Ale co w takim razie doradzisz tym ludziom, ktorzy nie mają takiego komfortua takich kredytobiorców jakby nie patrzeć jest większość. Gdzieś muszą przecież mieszkać.


Doradzi im wynajęcie jego mieszkania  :wink: 

Arturo, otwórz oczy, już nie ma czegoś takiego jak gwarancja zatrudnienia na 30 lat. Może niektórzy by chcieli, ale to nierealne. Mając w perspektywie płacić komuś co miesiąc do końca życia jego kredyty wolę spłacać swoje. Bo czy będę lepiej zarabiać, czy gorzej, to za miejsce, w którym mieszkam i tak będę musiała zapłacić. Obecnie rata mojego kredytu to mniej, niż odstępne za wynajem 2-pokojowego mieszkania w znośnym stanie w Stalowej. A rachunki niższe.

----------


## Arturo72

> Doradzi im wynajęcie jego mieszkania 
> 
> Arturo, otwórz oczy, już nie ma czegoś takiego jak gwarancja zatrudnienia na 30 lat. Może niektórzy by chcieli, ale to nierealne. Mając w perspektywie płacić komuś co miesiąc do końca życia jego kredyty wolę spłacać swoje. Bo czy będę lepiej zarabiać, czy gorzej, to za miejsce, w którym mieszkam i tak będę musiała zapłacić. Obecnie rata mojego kredytu to mniej, niż odstępne za wynajem 2-pokojowego mieszkania w znośnym stanie w Stalowej. A rachunki niższe.


No to zacytuję siebie  :wink: 


> Mieszkanie to też dach nad głową czyż nie ? A to "tylko" 100-200tys.zl a nie 500tys.zl.
> Płacić ratę po 600-700zł a 2500-3000zl miesięcznie jest różnica ?


Nigdy nie było gwarancji zatrudnienia dlatego ja i tylko ja nigdy nie wzialbym kredytu aż tak dużego na budowę domu bez żadnego zabezpieczenia żeby nie daj Boże w jakimś momencie być z domu wyrzuconym a dom na licytację komornicza.
Wiem o czym mówię bo przez kilka miesięcy nie miałem pracy w takcie budowy i wiem jak było.
Dlatego mieszkanie jest zabezpieczeniem.

A mówienie o "podwyżkach" i dojsciem do zarobków unijnych do jedynie pobożne życzenia.

----------


## Bracianka

> No to zacytuję siebie 
> 
> Nigdy nie było gwarancji zatrudnienia dlatego ja i tylko ja nigdy nie wzialbym kredytu aż tak dużego na budowę domu bez żadnego zabezpieczenia żeby nie daj Boże w jakimś momencie być z domu wyrzuconym a dom na licytację komornicza.
> Wiem o czym mówię bo przez kilka miesięcy nie miałem pracy w takcie budowy i wiem jak było.


Akurat o licytacjach wiem sporo  :wink:  Dużo czasu mija, aż w końcu komornik zajmie nieruchomość, można w tym czasie próbować się dogadać z bankiem i szukać pracy. Ale nie o tym mowa. Ty patrzysz na to z innej perspektywy. Masz mieszkanie, i ktoś inny spłaca Twój kredyt, po prostu przerzucasz na niego ryzyko i tyle. Więc wychodzi na to, że najemca Twojego mieszkania pośrednio też płaci kredyt, tylko nie ma szansy nic z tego kredytu uzyskać, a w razie kłopotów i tak wywalisz go na zbity łeb.

Patrz taki mój przykład: rok temu jeszcze wynajmowałam mieszkanie. Pewnie spłacałam komuś kredyt, ale to nie ważne. Jaką różnicę widzisz między wyrzuceniem z wynajmowanego mieszkania, a wyrzuceniem z kupionego mieszkania? Bo ja zgoła żadnej. Nawet w wynajmowanym pójdzie szybciej, bo właściciel albo opłaci panów z bloku, albo posiadając rachunki/faktury wniesie do sądu o eksmisję. 

Nie chodzi mi o to, żeby ludzie na hurra zaczęli brać kredyty. Ale nie oszukujmy się, większość młodych ludzi tylko taką ma szansę, żeby mieć coś swojego. Takie czasy i rynek.

----------


## piotrek0m

A w perspektywie tych 30 lat - ile sumarycznie będzie kosztował Was kredyt?

----------


## Arturo72

> A w perspektywie tych 30 lat - ile sumarycznie będzie kosztował Was kredyt?


Prawie drugie tyle.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Nie chodzi mi o to, żeby ludzie na hurra zaczęli brać kredyty. Ale nie oszukujmy się, większość młodych ludzi tylko taką ma szansę, żeby mieć coś swojego. Takie czasy i rynek.


A co robiły poprzednie pokolenia? Na zachodzie majątek mnoży się dzięki pracy poprzednich pokoleń. Żadnego mieszkania po babci? Przecież rodzice współczesnych 25 latków powinni coś osiągnąć, zgromadzić jakiś majątek ?

----------


## Bracianka

Frazesami takimi rzucacie tutaj, że głowa mała...




> A co robiły poprzednie pokolenia? Na zachodzie majątek mnoży się dzięki pracy poprzednich pokoleń. Żadnego mieszkania po babci? Przecież rodzice współczesnych 25 latków powinni coś osiągnąć, zgromadzić jakiś majątek ?


No cóż, gdyby każdy miał mieszkanie po babci (swoją drogą, moja babcia żyje i nie zmierzam "operować" jej mieszkaniem, żeby moje "ryzyko" było mniejsze), to statystyczna babcia albo musiałaby mieć dużo mieszkań, albo mało wnuków - pierwsza sytuacja nierealna - druga skutkuje wymarciem pokoleń  :no:  

Rodzice współczesnych 25-latków sami siedzą w swoich mieszkaniach, które często wykupili za śmieszne pieniądze, bo prawo dało im taką możliwość. Teraz tej możliwości już nie ma, ba- znajdź mi mieszkanie na zasadach spółdzielczego lokatorskiego prawa do lokalu - brak. 

A na "zachodzie" to mieszkania się wynajmuje (Niemcy), kupuje maleństwa za duże pieniądze (Francja) lub kupuje (!) gospodarstwa od swoich rodziców (!!!) - Szwajcaria. Różowo, nie?

----------


## kemot_p

> A w perspektywie tych 30 lat - ile sumarycznie będzie kosztował Was kredyt?


Ja wziąłem w 2009 200k na 20 lat (przy 30% wkladzie wlasnym). Praktycznie od razu zacząłem go nadplacac wiec po  7 latach zostalo mi trochę ponad 50k, ale tego juz nie nadplacam, bo zbieram na dom, a całość raty to prawie sam kapitał. Jakbym splacal przez cały okres wowczas oddalbym bankowi jakies 340k, a nadplacajac dużo na poczatku wyjdzie, ze sumarycznie kredyt bedzie mnie kosztowal o wiele mniej.

----------


## Busters

> A co robiły poprzednie pokolenia? Na zachodzie majątek mnoży się dzięki pracy poprzednich pokoleń. Żadnego mieszkania po babci? Przecież rodzice współczesnych 25 latków powinni coś osiągnąć, zgromadzić jakiś majątek ?


Poprzednie pokolenia mialy najpierw wojne, potem troche kijowy ustroj do powiekszania majatku.


Koszt predytu fajnie pokazuj ta tabelka. W zaleznosci od wysykosci stop procentowych.

----------


## Frofo007

Dorzucę coś od siebie.
Jestem 30 letnią osobą, która ma problem z odkładaniem pieniędzy - nieważne ile zarobię i tak wszystko wydam, ale raty kredytów płacę sumiennie.
Z tego względu rzeczy, które kosztują więcej niż moje miesięczne wynagrodzenie muszę kupować w kredycie.
2 lata temu nabyłem działkę pod budowę za 75tyś zł. Niedawno działka obok o tym samym metrażu sprzedała się za 110tyś zł. W maju skończę spłacać kredyt. Gdybym go nie wziął 2 lata temu to na pewno kasa by mi się rozeszła a tak nawet z odsetkami od kredytu działka jest więcej warta niż ja zapłaciłem.
Teraz będę się zadłużać na 20 lat 350tyś zł i też się boje co to będzie za jakiś czas, ale mam nadzieje, że jednak wartość domu będzie rosnąć, zarobki będą rosnąć a rata kredytu realnie (uwzględniając inflację) będzie spadać. Oczywiście pewnie wzrośnie gdy wibor się podniesie, ale za 15 lat to dzisiejsze 1000zł będzie warte szacuje 500zł w towarach, które będziemy mogli za nie kupić.
Jeśli coś się wydarzy w moim życiu nieprzewidywalnego przez co utracę płynność finansową to będę miał jakąś alternatywę - wynajmę komuś dom w cenie raty kredytu i wrócę na garnuszek rodziców na czas poprawy sytuacji. Także myślę, że ten kredyt nie jest taki straszny jak go niektórzy "malują".

----------


## Lukasz_lb

Analizuje cały  czas sposób na ogrzewanie domu i zastanawiam się czy jest możliwe wybudowanie domu 110m2 z dachem dwuspadowym ogrzewanego pompą ciepłą w kwocie około 300tys. Jaki byłby koszt pompy i na jaką się zdecydować. 
Dodam że zdecydowałem się na indywidualny projekt domu który nie będzie miał w bryle garażu i będzie na bazie prostokąta. Budować chce z silikatu alboz suporeksu.

----------


## agao_83

my planujemy wybudować prostą parterówkę (prostokąt z dwuspadowym dachem) bez wykuszy i lukarn, o pow. 112m i ogrzewać ją pc pw (koszt ok 20tys.) - chcielibyśmy dzięki sporemu wkładowi pracy własnej zamknąć się z budową w 250-max300tys.

----------


## dawiddur

Zakładając, że w węglowym jak i pompowym ogrzewaniu użyłbyś podłogówki to Pompa ciepła powietrze-woda nie kosztuje więcej niż dobry piec na ekogroszek.
Dobry piec z szpejem to przynajmniej 12tyś. Pompa to około 20k. Niby więcej, ale czy na pewno??? Nie budujesz kominów, nie masz kosztownych i problematycznych obróbek blacharskich w dachu, nie musisz wzmocnić płyty czy ławy w miejscu budowania komina. Nie musisz mieć kotłowni o powierzchni minimalnej 7m2(?), w której będzie tylko piec + podręczny skład opału, no może odrobina narzędzi. Z pompą budujesz pomieszczenie powiedzmy 4m2 i dołożysz tam jeszcze pralkę. 

Na koniec należy dodać, że dom musisz budować z myślą o źródle ciepła, zatem aby było to ekonomiczne musisz lepiej go izolować i wentylować.
W każdym bądź razie, w ogólnym rozrachunku pompa ciepła nie będzie droższa w zakupie od pieca na węgiel, o eksploatacji nie wspominając.

----------


## jarekFTW

Sam kiedyś chciałem piec na ekogroszek - dziś sobię tego nie wyobrażam...

----------


## noc

Akurat przy PC grube i kosztowne ocieplenie jest nieopłacalne. Lepiej się kalkuluje nieco słabiej czy średnio izolować.

----------


## agao_83

> Akurat przy PC grube i kosztowne ocieplenie jest nieopłacalne. Lepiej się kalkuluje nieco słabiej czy średnio izolować.


możesz wyjaśnić?
dlaczego dobra izolacja jest niewskazana?

----------


## Frofo007

> możesz wyjaśnić?
> dlaczego dobra izolacja jest niewskazana?


Czym bardziej ekonomiczne źródło ogrzewania tym wolniej zwracają się nakłady poniesiona na ocieplenie domu.
Ja jednak jestem zwolennikiem dobrego ocieplenia nawet z PC, ponieważ cen energii jakie będą w przyszłości nie znamy, nie wiemy też ile będziemy na starość zarabiać/dostawać emerytury. Dlatego ja jednak wolę ocieplić teraz dobrze i płacić grosze przez resztę życia.

----------


## Arturo72

> Czym bardziej ekonomiczne źródło ogrzewania tym wolniej zwracają się nakłady poniesiona na ocieplenie domu.
> Ja jednak jestem zwolennikiem dobrego ocieplenia nawet z PC, ponieważ cen energii jakie będą w przyszłości nie znamy, nie wiemy też ile będziemy na starość zarabiać/dostawać emerytury. Dlatego ja jednak wolę ocieplić teraz dobrze i płacić grosze przez resztę życia.


Dokładnie.
Zgadzam się co do słowa  :smile: 
A te grosze to 500zł za ogrzewanie za sezon grzewczy  :wink:

----------


## Lukasz_lb

Arturo72 Jaka pompa ciepła byłaby najlepsza w przypadku małego domu? Bo rozumiem że najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu, tak?

----------


## agao_83

wg mnie do domu ok 110m z podłogówką wszędzie, pompa powietrze woda będzie ok  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72 Jaka pompa ciepła byłaby najlepsza w przypadku małego domu? Bo rozumiem że najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu, tak?


Podlogowka jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem nie tylko dla pompy ciepła,ogolnie daje komfort życia w domu czego grzejniki scienne nie gwarantują i są po prostu przezytkiem z zamierzchłych czasów  :wink: 
Co do pompy ciepła,na pewno p-w odpowiednio dobrana mocowo,nie pod metraż domu bo to kompletnie nic nie mówi ale pod konkretne obciążenie cieplne.
Czyli jeśli nie masz OZC to zrób lub zleć bo tylko na jego podstawie dobiera się system grzewczy.

Ale pompa ciepła to niejako bonus na dodatkowe obniżenie rachunków za ogrzewanie,min.3 krotnie 
Podstawa powinno być ograniczenie strat ciepła domu i to dom powinien być głównym warunkiem na niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie.

----------


## kasiamirek

Tak się zastanawiam, czy osobom sprzedającym pompy ciepła w moim regionie (Gorzów wlkp) już w ogóle nie zależy na sprzedaży. W ostatnim czasie rozesłałem do jakiś 12-stu osób maila z prośba o wycenę pompy ciepła do mojego domku oraz ofertę istalacji ogrzewania podłogowego i rekuperatora. 

Jak na razie dostałem jedna ofertę która nie jest atrakcyjna...

----------


## agao_83

> Tak się zastanawiam, czy osobom sprzedającym pompy ciepła w moim regionie (Gorzów wlkp) już w ogóle nie zależy na sprzedaży. W ostatnim czasie rozesłałem do jakiś 12-stu osób maila z prośba o wycenę pompy ciepła do mojego domku oraz ofertę istalacji ogrzewania podłogowego i rekuperatora. 
> 
> Jak na razie dostałem jedna ofertę która nie jest atrakcyjna...


Kasiamirek nieatrakcyjna czyli jaka?

----------


## kasiamirek

np. WM -23 tys + instalacja 5 tyś...

----------


## piotrek0m

> W ostatnim czasie rozesłałem do jakiś 12-stu osób maila z prośba o wycenę pompy ciepła do mojego domku oraz ofertę istalacji ogrzewania podłogowego i rekuperatora. 
> Jak na razie dostałem jedna ofertę która nie jest atrakcyjna...


Typowe, wszystkie hurtownie tak reagują - dostają dziennie kilkanaście zapytań ofertowych, jeden człowiek musiałby siedzieć i robić zestawienia. Najlepiej zadzwonić, albo i zajechać. Jak mi kiedyś tłumaczyli, na 100 zapytań z jednego wynika sprzedaż. Dlatego najlepiej pojechać osobiście do 2-3 sprzedawców czegokolwiek...

----------


## agao_83

> Kasiamirek nieatrakcyjna czyli jaka?


wentylacja mechaniczna za 23tys.?? plus jej instalacja 5tys.? dobrze rozumiem? a ceny za pompę ciepła i ogrzewanie podłogowe ile wynosiły?

----------


## kasiamirek

> wentylacja mechaniczna za 23tys.?? plus jej instalacja 5tys.? dobrze rozumiem? a ceny za pompę ciepła i ogrzewanie podłogowe ile wynosiły?


Przepraszam zle sie określiłem,  18 tyś wentylacja + 5 tysięcy instalacja = 23 tys.  Na pompę ciepła nie dostałem jeszcze oferty. 


Faktycznie chyba lepiej sie przejechać, ale skąd tu czas wziąć  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Przepraszam zle sie określiłem,  18 tyś wentylacja + 5 tysięcy instalacja = 23 tys.  Na pompę ciepła nie dostałem jeszcze oferty. 
> 
> 
> Faktycznie chyba lepiej sie przejechać, ale skąd tu czas wziąć


Masakra.
Widać,że jest to oferta na odwal się albo lykaj jeleniu to rzucamy wszystko i jedziemy do Ciebie  :big grin: 
WM wykonywane przez firmę zależnie od rekuperatora powinna kosztować w przedziale 10-15tys.zl a samemu ok.6tys.zl.

----------


## kasiamirek

> Masakra.
> Widać,że jest to oferta na odwal się albo lykaj jeleniu to rzucamy wszystko i jedziemy do Ciebie


Tak też to odberałem. 

WM będę robić sam, jedynie na internecie zamówie projekt tej instalacji a cała resztę zrobię sam i wyniesie mnie to okolo 7 tyś (liczone na szybko  :smile:  ) 

Z PC trochę pojeżdżę i sie zorientuje bo nie jestem z tych co wierzą we wszystko i wszystkim   :tongue:    - chociaż dzięki Wam i tak już sporo wiem.

Poniżej fragment oferty  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Poniżej fragment oferty


Samsung 350m3/h ok.4600zł:
http://allegro.pl/rekuperator-samsung-350m3-h-sterownik-promocja-i6033201260.html
Kanały wentylacyjne 400zl/50mb:
http://allegro.pl/kanal-wentylacyjny-75mm-pe-flex-d2p-termokontrol-i6027357522.html

Robią normalnie ludzi za idiotów co poniektórzy  :smile: 
No ale przecież:



> Różnica między Tobą, a przykładowo pokoleniem Twojego syna jest właśnie tu widoczna: Ty wyliczyłeś, straciłeś czas i energię, bo zrobiłeś za dużo (czyli niepotrzebnie), Twój syn i pytający tutaj "zlecą" to innym, a swój czas przeznaczą na coś przyjemniejszego.


 :big grin:

----------


## kemot_p

Arturo, z tymi "idiotami" to trochę przeginasz. Nie każdy ma czas, ochotę, czy umiejętności, żeby brać się samemu za prace budowlane przy własnym domu i dlatego zleca prace firmom. Trochę szacunku do ludzi inaczej myślących nie zaszkodzi...

----------


## ajerzyk

Hej,

Dużo tu rozmawiacie o pompach ciepła, więc pozwolę sobie zadać 2 pytania w celu potwierdzenia 2 opinii:


- PC nie daje rady przy -20 ogrzać domu 120m (parter + poddasze)

Powietrzne pompy ciepła i tak samo wentylacja mechaniczna są dość głośne i słychać szum w domu ? .



Rozważam ( PC albo gaz) + WM albo grawitacyjna jeśli mechaniczną faktycznie wydaje słyszalny szum.

Przy PC chciałbym zrobić fotowoltanike, tylko w projektach które mi się podobają dach byłby ustawiony zachód - wschód, ale chyba to nie jest jakaś przeszkoda, zmalałem jakieś artykułu mówiące o tym że takie ustawienie dachu się nadaje na fotowoltanike.


Jestem na początku zdobywania wiedzy w powyższych tematach więc nie bijcie za głupie pytania. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

> Hej,Dużo tu rozmawiacie o pompach ciepła, więc pozwolę sobie zadać 2 pytania w celu potwierdzenia 2 opinii:- PC nie daje rady przy -20 ogrzać domu 120m (parter + poddasze)Powietrzne pompy ciepła i tak samo wentylacja mechaniczna są dość głośne i słychać szum w domu ? .Rozważam ( PC albo gaz) + WM albo grawitacyjna jeśli mechaniczną faktycznie wydaje słyszalny szum.Przy PC chciałbym zrobić fotowoltanike, tylko w projektach które mi się podobają dach byłby ustawiony zachód - wschód, ale chyba to nie jest jakaś przeszkoda, zmalałem jakieś artykułu mówiące o tym że takie ustawienie dachu się nadaje na fotowoltanike.Jestem na początku zdobywania wiedzy w powyższych tematach więc nie bijcie za głupie pytania. Pozdrawiam


Nie ma głupich pytań są jedynie głupie opinie  :wink: I tak te opinie które przedstawiles to bzdura na kółkach wydane przez ludzi którzy nie mają zielonego pojęcia o czym mówią.Dla przykładu,od 3 lat użytkuje pompę p-w,najniżej było w tym okresie -18st.C a pompa pracowała na potrzeby c.o+cwu 10h na dobę żeby utrzymać 23st.C w domu.Gdyby było -22st.C pracowała by jedynie przez dłuższy czas na dobę.Roczne zużycie energii na c.o+cwu to 3300-3400kWh czyli ok.1000zl.W domu nie slyszalna jest ani pompa ani wentylacja.Także swoim opiniodawcom powiedz,że są w ciemnej d... jeśli chodzi o tego typu wiedzę  :big grin:

----------


## noc

> Hej,
> 
> Dużo tu rozmawiacie o pompach ciepła, więc pozwolę sobie zadać 2 pytania w celu potwierdzenia 2 opinii:
> 
> 
> - PC nie daje rady przy -20 ogrzać domu 120m (parter + poddasze)
> 
> Powietrzne pompy ciepła i tak samo wentylacja mechaniczna są dość głośne i słychać szum w domu ? .
> 
> ...


Dobrze dobrana PC ogrzeje skutecznie dom, przy każdej temp, nawet -25oC. 
Prawidłowo zbudowana WM na średniej i niskiej wydajności jest niesłyszalna, słychać ją tylko przy mocnym przewietrzaniu domu.
O fotowoltanice na razie zapomnij, na razie nie kalkuluje się prywatnym użytkownikom. Zarabiają na tym producenci i pośrednicy.
Jeśli dopiero jesteś przed wyborem ogrzewania, to raczej wybierz PC p-w do 120m2. Przyłącze gazowe+instalacja wychodzi niewiele taniej niż dobra PC, a rachunki za prąd do pompy są nieporównywalnie niższe niż za gaz do kotła. Choć każdy przypadek trzeba rozpatrywać indywidualnie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo, z tymi "idiotami" to trochę przeginasz. Nie każdy ma czas, ochotę, czy umiejętności, żeby brać się samemu za prace budowlane przy własnym domu i dlatego zleca prace firmom. Trochę szacunku do ludzi inaczej myślących nie zaszkodzi...


To było w odniesieniu do tej konkretnej oferty:



> Widać,że jest to oferta na odwal się albo lykaj jeleniu to rzucamy wszystko i jedziemy do Ciebie 
> *WM wykonywane przez firmę zależnie od rekuperatora powinna kosztować w przedziale 10-15tys.zl* a samemu ok.6tys.zl.


Po poznaniu szczegółów czyli na jakim reku będzie wykonana inwestycja powstało to:



> Robią normalnie ludzi za idiotów co poniektórzy


Gdyby Ci zaśpiewali 50tys.zł co byś zrobił ?
Sadzę,że sprzedający Ci taką usługę łacha by z Ciebie darli gdybyś łyknął  :wink:

----------


## ajerzyk

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


Ogrzewania jeszcze nie wybrałem. Jeszcze w ogóle nie mam projektu (ten mam na oku http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...ala/21269/opis ), nie wiem z czego chce budować itd. Dopiero zakup działki 2 tygodnie temu zmusił mnie do poszukiwań, wcześniej nigdy nie myślałem o działce i budowie... jestem zupełnym laikiem, a podczas budowy będę się starał jak najwięcej zrobić samemu  :smile: .

CO do fotowoltaniki to myślałem o tym bo już w mieszkaniu spokojnie przekraczam 400zl/2m za prąd (domowy server 24h/ akwarium morskie), dlatego dokładając więcej prądożernych urządzeń chciałem obniżyć rachunki.

Ogólnie muszę się wcisnąć w 350k a najlepiej 300k. do stanu żebym mógł zamieszkać z podstawowymi meblami abym mógł spokojnie żyć w domku, resztę mogę dokupić później, na początek jedna łazienka itd.

 Tak z ciekawości ile miesięcznie płacicie za prąd przy PC + WM, i płycie indukcyjnej w lecie a ile w zimie - zawsze miałem gaz i trochę się boję rachunków za prąd.  

 Z jakiego materiału byście budowali dom z poddaszem pod PC + WM? Tu mam największy problem, wybór pustaków co strona/wpis na forum to inne opinie już mam mętlik w głowie. Na dzisiaj rozważam YTONGA albo SILKE + 20cm styropianu grafitowego.

Na dzisiaj skłaniam się ku:
- płyta fundamentowa 20 - 25cm, 10cm xps pod, i 10cm eps200 nad 
- pc pw i wm - to jeszcze chce sprawdzić jak z tym hałasem bo po przeprowadzce dużo będę pracował z domu a nie mogę się skupić jak mi coś szumi...
- podłogówka na dole i może też na górze bez ani jednego kaloryfera - nad tym się jeszcze zastanawiam
- tzw. trumna - zalanie stropu poddasza zamiast karton gipsu, zastanawiam się czy w takim wypadku robić pełne deskowanie?
- kominek, może z płaszczem tylko nie wiem czy się opłaca, nie chce kopcić co dziennie tylko dla fanu co któryś weekend.

To co będę wstanie zrobić sam to na pewno prądy, tynki, gładźe, jakieś tam malowania, płytki i zabudowa sufitu w KG z halogenkami w salonie/kuchni - (powiedzmy że to wszystko poćwiczyłem na mieszkaniu przez ostatnie lata i jestem zadowolony z efektów).

Chcę się też rzucić na murowanie ścian działowych, podłogówkę.

----------


## agao_83

ja bym odpuściła kominek z płaszczem - zostawiłabym zwykły, żeby był alternatywą dla ogrzewania jak prądu zabraknie (przy braku prądu w kominku z płaszczem nie napalisz)

----------


## ajerzyk

No widzisz nie wiedziałem że w kominku z płaszczem nie napalę przy braku prądu.

W takim razie zwykły kominek, jak pisałem będę go używał dla klimatu a nie co dziennie dla ogrzewania.

Czy pod pc+cw dam rade kupić jakiegoś ups? pod piece gazowe widziałem że niektórzy montują ups które spokojnie 12h udźwigną piec bez prądu.

----------


## Adam1982

Możesz, to są tak zwane Inwertery, do nich podłącza się akumulatory i tym samym wydłużasz czas podtrzymania urządzeń.

----------


## BBQ KING

> Ale pompa ciepła to niejako bonus na dodatkowe obniżenie rachunków za ogrzewanie,min.3 krotnie 
> Podstawa powinno być ograniczenie strat ciepła domu i to dom powinien być głównym warunkiem na niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie.
> WM wykonywane przez firmę zależnie od rekuperatora powinna kosztować w przedziale 10-15tys.zl a samemu ok.6tys.zl.



Mam pytanie- ile procentowo droższe będzie wybudowanie domu w standardzie energooszczędnym takim jak na przykład u Ciebie w porównaniu do domu standardowego ( nie energooszczędnego), skoro jak piszesz, WM wykonywana przez firmę kosztuje w granicach od 10- 15 000 zł bo chyba większość budujących stawia domy korzystając z usług budowlańców.  Ile orientacyjnie kosztuje reszta? (ocieplenie, płyta fundamentowa, ciepłe montaże itd) Czy biorąc za przykład wątkowy dom do 300 tysięcy będzie to 5, 10% więcej? Nie mówię o cenie pompy i montażu, bo tę już znam.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mam pytanie- ile procentowo droższe będzie wybudowanie domu w standardzie energooszczędnym takim jak na przykład u Ciebie w porównaniu do domu standardowego ( nie energooszczędnego), skoro jak piszesz, WM wykonywana przez firmę kosztuje w granicach od 10- 15 000 zł bo chyba większość budujących stawia domy korzystając z usług budowlańców.  Ile orientacyjnie kosztuje reszta? (ocieplenie, płyta fundamentowa, ciepłe montaże itd) Czy biorąc za przykład wątkowy dom do 300 tysięcy będzie to 5, 10% więcej? Nie mówię o cenie pompy i montażu, bo tę już znam.


To zależy od samego inwestora i czy ma czas i chęci wdrażać się w budowę czy nie zależy mu na tym bo woli olać system zlecić wszystko bezmyślnie a zająć się fejsem  :big grin: 
Np w moim przypadku w projekcie gotowym miałem ścianę z U 0,22 czyli z BK24+12cm styro i koszt 1m2 takiej ściany to było ok.74zł ale po zamianie materiału i powstanie automatycznie "cieplejszej" ściany bo z U 0,13 koszt takiej ściany wyniósł mnie tylko 70zł za 1m2 czyli znacznie taniej i cieplej niż w projekcie gotowym a ścian zewnętrznych mam 150m2. 
Następna rzecz,komin,w projekcie gotowym miałem dwa kominy,wiedziałem,że nie będę potrzebował komina do kotłowni a wiec zrezygnowałem z postawienia jednego komina czym zaoszczędziłem kasę na np.rekuperator.
Izolowana płyta fundamentowa nie wyszła drożej niż ławy fundamentowe.
Izolacja stropu,w projekcie gotowym miałem wełnę mineralną,która jest droga,zastosowałem tańszy styropian ale za to dałem grubszą warstwę,czyli znowu "cieplej" niż w projekcie gotowym za tą samą kasę.
Okna ? Rozpiętość cen była masakrystyczna siegajaca 100% za okna z pakietem 3 szybowym i szybą 0,5 oraz z podobnym U,moje firmy M&S kosztowały 11000zł a np.Oknoplastu 19000zł. 
itd itp.
I jak widzisz,bez użycia własnych rąk kupę kasy już na starcie zaoszczędziłem w porównaniu do projektu gotowego a powstał dom o znacznie mniejszym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło.

Podsumowując,jak się myśli i jak komuś zależy to dom energooszczędny zrobi w kosztach projektu gotowego a nawet taniej zakładając identyczny system budowy jednego i drugiego.

----------


## kasiamirek

> Samsung 350m3/h ok.4600zł:
> http://allegro.pl/rekuperator-samsung-350m3-h-sterownik-promocja-i6033201260.html
> Kanały wentylacyjne 400zl/50mb:
> http://allegro.pl/kanal-wentylacyjny-75mm-pe-flex-d2p-termokontrol-i6027357522.html
> 
> Robią normalnie ludzi za idiotów co poniektórzy 
> No ale przecież:



Az mam chęć odpisać na moją ofertę i przedstawić powyższe  :smile:

----------


## wally666

Artur faktycznie grzejesz do +23st C w domu i CWU + CO placisz 1000pln na rok? Wow! To mi przypomina stare czasy i mieszkanie moich rodzicow w bloku z wielkiej plyty, obecnie optymalna temp. w dzien to 20,5-21st C a w nocy w sypialni waha sie w okolicach 18st (oczywiscie nad ranem jest wiecej).

----------


## Arturo72

> Artur faktycznie grzejesz do +23st C w domu i CWU + CO placisz 1000pln na rok? Wow! To mi przypomina stare czasy i mieszkanie moich rodzicow w bloku z wielkiej plyty, obecnie optymalna temp. w dzien to 20,5-21st C a w nocy w sypialni waha sie w okolicach 18st (oczywiscie nad ranem jest wiecej).


22,5-23st.C  :smile: 
W mieszkaniu przy kaloryferach miałem 25st.C  :smile: 
No na c.o idzie mi 1700-1900kWh czyli ok.500zl a na cwu podobnie 1400-1500kWh czyli też koło 500zl na rok.

----------


## wally666

Pieknie, jesli nawet przy srogiej zimie zaplacilbym o 30-40% (przez grzalki) wiecej przy temp ok 21-21,5 to jakos mnie to nie przeraza i nadal PC PW mnie rajcuje  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Typowe, wszystkie hurtownie tak reagują - dostają dziennie kilkanaście zapytań ofertowych, jeden człowiek musiałby siedzieć i robić zestawienia. Najlepiej zadzwonić, albo i zajechać. Jak mi kiedyś tłumaczyli, na 100 zapytań z jednego wynika sprzedaż. Dlatego najlepiej pojechać osobiście do 2-3 sprzedawców czegokolwiek...


A jak widzą jeden mail, wysłany do 16 adresatów, to od razy leci do kosza....

----------


## kasiamirek

> A jak widzą jeden mail, wysłany do 16 adresatów, to od razy leci do kosza....


Akurat mail wysłałem pojedynczo  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

Chciałbym się podzielić moimi przemyśleniami z innymi użytkownikami bo widzę, że sporo pytacie o to jak zbudować dom energooszczędny nie wydając przy tym fortuny:

1. Dlaczego pompa ciepła powietrze - woda.

Pomijam całkowicie piece na paliwo stałe - koszt kotłowni i robocizny własnej jako palacza a do tego zatruwanie najbliższego otoczenia - to w ogóle odpada.
Z tego względu miałem do wyboru kocioł gazowy lub PC PW. Policzyłem, że koszt przyłącza gazu + podprowadzenie do budynku + komin wyjdzie niewiele drożej niż PC. Plus jest taki, że oprócz niższych rachunków nie musimy się obawiać zaczadzenia czy wybuchu gazu co wbrew pozorom kiedyś może nastąpić.
PC musi być w zestawie z ogrzewaniem podłogowym lub jeśli ktoś nie ma możliwości sobie na nie pozwolić to ratują go klima konwertery,.

2. Dlaczego WM z rekuperacją.

Obliczyłem, że instalacja WM z rekuperacją przy własnej robociźnie powinna wyjść podobnie jak wentylacja grawitacyjna. Odchodzi komin wentylacyjny i można sobie na dole zrobić okna tzw. fixy, które są tańsze i moim zdaniem lepiej się prezentują.

3. Z jakich materiałów zrobić dom i jak go ocieplić.

Najlepiej wybudować dom na płycie fundamentowej ocieplonej od spodu - wówczas mamy ciepły fundament a płyta służy za akumulator ciepła.
Ściany sugeruję zrobić z silikatów gdyż jest to materiał, który również akumuluje ciepło a ponadto ma wiele innych zalet - jest trwały, wytrzymały, dźwiękochłonny i podobno "zdrowy".
Ocieplenie: 20cm XPS pod płytę, 20cm styropianu grafitowego na ściany, 40cm wełny w dach, okna energooszczędne, najlepiej montowane w warstwie ocieplenia. Unikanie okien dachowych.

4. Dlaczego właśnie tak.

Ponieważ dzięki akumulacji ciepła przez płytę fundamentową oraz ściany z silikatów możemy grzać w nocy w tzw. taniej taryfie. Nie słyszałem aby ktoś z takim zestawem płacił więcej niż 1500zł rocznie za CO + CWU w przeciętniej wielkości domu.

Odnośnie paneli fotowoltaicznych to u mnie ze względu na położenie działki i planowanego domu nie mogę z nich skorzystać. Jednak działka jest na górze i wiecznie na niej wieje, także myślę, że dobrym rozwiązaniem będzie turbina wiatrowa na kilkunastometrowym maszcie (powyżej wysokości dachów innych domów). Jednak opłacalność jej zakupu będzie tylko wówczas gdy Państwo to dofinansuje. Inaczej okres zwrotu z inwestycji w porównaniu do np. lokaty bankowej może być nieopłacalny gdyż przekroczy żywotność urządzenia.

----------


## kasiamirek

> Ściany sugeruję zrobić z silikatów


Cześć,

mogłbyś mi podać jakis konkrentny link z bloczkiem silikatowym? sprawdzalem na allegro i jest tego troche... ceny tez sie wahaja. Dziękuje

----------


## Frofo007

> Cześć,
> 
> mogłbyś mi podać jakis konkrentny link z bloczkiem silikatowym? sprawdzalem na allegro i jest tego troche... ceny tez sie wahaja. Dziękuje


Na tą chwilę nie jestem w stanie polecić nic konkretnego, ale ciekawie wyglądają te bloczki: http://allegro.pl/silka-e-24-xella-s...006884578.html z uwagi na otwory pod kable elektryczne. Zawsze to trochę mniej pracy z bruzdami.
Ja ostatecznie zdecyduję się na te, które będą tańsze za m2 ściany. O ile będzie taka możliwość to chciałbym zastąpić ceramikę 24cm grubości ściany nośnej na 18cm silikatu ale o ewentualnej możliwości zamiany wypowie się architekt adoptujący projekt.
Myślę, że pod względem nośności spokojnie da radę a jednak będzie taniej, bloczki lżejsze no i zawsze te kilka dodatkowych metrów powierzchni będzie więcej.

----------


## fotohobby

Ceny bloczków silikatowych w ostatecznym rozrachunku mocna zależą od odległości od zakładu - ich transport sporo kosztuje.
Warto sprawdzić, gdzie zakłady ma Xella, gdzie Grupa Silikaty, ewentualnie Sil-Pro (tu akurat tylko Godzikowice).

U mnie Xella była najdroższa, silikaty z Godzikowic (Sil-Pro)  i z Kluczy (Grupa Silikaty) miały podobną cenę.
Bloczek 18 ma wystarczającą nośność, choć czasem projektant moźe uznać, źe trzeba zastosować żelbetowe rdzenie, aby poprawić stateczność ściany.

----------


## Bracianka

Arturo, temat który lubisz  :razz:  Nie dość, że spytam o konkretne rozwiązanie, to jeszcze w Twoim ulubionym temacie  :wink: 

Masz w stopce, że masz pompę 9kW, ale proszę, podaj mi jaki model jakiej firmy konkretnie i pompę i zasobnik masz u siebie i ile Cię kosztowały? Sam wszystko spinałeś czy zleciłeś?

A tak w ogóle czy jest sens myśleć o pompie Immergasa?

----------


## firewall

Ty tak pytasz Arturo złośliwie czy z niewiedzy?

----------


## Arturo72

> Ty tak pytasz Arturo złośliwie czy z niewiedzy?


Sądzę,że złośliwie  :wink: 




> Arturo, temat który lubisz  Nie dość, że spytam o konkretne rozwiązanie, to jeszcze w Twoim ulubionym temacie 
> 
> Masz w stopce, że masz pompę 9kW, ale proszę, podaj mi jaki model jakiej firmy konkretnie i pompę i zasobnik masz u siebie i ile Cię kosztowały? Sam wszystko spinałeś czy zleciłeś?


Pompa ciepła powietrze-woda Panasonic T-CAP 9kW 3f,zasobnik 300l Galmet sgws do tego.
Zleciłem instalacje firmie,4 lata temu podpisywałem umowę na realizację czyli moje ceny nic Ci nie dadzą bo są nie aktualne dziś,od tamtego czasu było sporo podwyżek pomp w Panasie czy w Atlanticu bo od nich miałem mieć pompę  :wink: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5230980

----------


## Wykona

> O fotowoltanice na razie zapomnij, na razie nie kalkuluje się prywatnym użytkownikom. Zarabiają na tym producenci i pośrednicy.
> Jeśli dopiero jesteś przed wyborem ogrzewania, to raczej wybierz PC p-w do 120m2. Przyłącze gazowe+instalacja wychodzi niewiele taniej niż dobra PC, a rachunki za prąd do pompy są nieporównywalnie niższe niż za gaz do kotła.


Fantazjujesz na całego. Jeśli rura z gazem jest w pobliżu to nie ma niższej alternatywy cenowej dla całości instalacji C.O. + C.W.U. + gotowanie

Cena relatywnie dobrej PC Panasonic seria T-CAP oscyluje w granicy 25 tyś.
Cena relatywnie dobrego kotła Immegras VICTRIX 12 oscyluje w granicy 5 tyś. + przyłącze gazowe średnio 5 tys razem 10 tyś.

Ostatni rachunek za gaz 200 zł /m-c (w okresie zimowym). 
Za prąd 0 zł skoro mówimy o zasileniu C.W.U. + C.O. + indukcja (gotowanie)

Ostatni rachunek za prąd "użytkowy" 120 zł /m-c używane do TV, sprzętów, oświetlenia, ekspresu do kawy etc. Taryfa G12w, wszystko LED, urządzenia A++ i A+++, opóźnione starty zmywarka i pralka. 

Czy możesz podać dla wyrobienia poglądy swoje rachunki?

ps. nie używam pochłaniaczy energii: czajnik elektryczny i kuchenki mikrofalowej, prasowanie wyłącznie w weekendy.

----------


## Bracianka

Ani jedno, ani drugie  :wink:  

Z ciekawości i chęci sprawdzenia pod kątem domu znajomych. Zastanawiam się czy w przypadku ich malutkiego domu ze znośnym ociepleniem pompa nie będzie jednak przerostem nad treścią. W gminie mają niby dofinansowania, ale na gruntowe. A muszą grzać prądem, bo gazu brak, kotłownia za mała i pani domu jest na nie wszelkim pracom przy ogrzewaniu  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Jeśli rura z gazem jest w pobliżu to nie ma niższej alternatywy cenowej dla całości instalacji C.O. + C.W.U. + gotowanie


Oczywiście,że jest.
Jest to prąd czyli ogrzewanie prądem,którego przyłącze mamy i musimy mieć np:
http://allegro.pl/elterm-major-aszn-9kw-kociol-elektryczny-i6070691520.html#thumb/1
Koszt 1kWh z gazu to ok.0,22-0,25zł a z prądu ok.0,30zł.




> Ani jedno, ani drugie  
> 
> Z ciekawości i chęci sprawdzenia pod kątem domu znajomych. Zastanawiam się czy w przypadku ich malutkiego domu ze znośnym ociepleniem pompa nie będzie jednak przerostem nad treścią. W gminie mają niby dofinansowania, ale na gruntowe. A muszą grzać prądem, bo gazu brak, kotłownia za mała i pani domu jest na nie wszelkim pracom przy ogrzewaniu


Oczywiście,że gruntowa to przerost formy nad treścią nie tylko w małych domach ale i w dużych.
Dla małego,dobrze izolowanego domu albo właśnie ogrzewanie prądem tym np co wyżej zapodałem albo tym na co miałem podpisaną umowę czyli Atlantciem 8kW albo Panasem 7kW.
Cenowo to rząd 13-15tys.zł ale to OZC o tym powinno zdecydować.



> Cena relatywnie dobrej PC Panasonic seria T-CAP oscyluje w granicy 25 tyś.
> Cena relatywnie dobrego kotła Immegras VICTRIX 12 oscyluje w granicy 5 tyś. + przyłącze gazowe średnio 5 tys razem 10 tyś.


A instalacja wewnątrz ? A projekt przyłącza wewnątrz ?
A czemu najdroższy T-CAP dobry do dużych domów ok.300m2 ?
Nie ma tańszych ?
http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-panasonic-aquarea-kit-wc09f3e5-9-0kw-i6020402664.html
a do 120m2 dobrze zrobionego styknie i taka:
http://www.eko-logicznie.com.pl/atla...extensa-8/136/

1kWh z gazu to 0,22-0,25 a z pompy ok.0,10zł.
Tu również  OZC powinno decydować.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> Fantazjujesz na całego. Jeśli rura z gazem jest w pobliżu to nie ma niższej alternatywy cenowej dla całości instalacji C.O. + C.W.U. + gotowanie
> 
> Cena relatywnie dobrej PC Panasonic seria T-CAP oscyluje w granicy 25 tyś.
> Cena relatywnie dobrego kotła Immegras VICTRIX 12 oscyluje w granicy 5 tyś. + przyłącze gazowe średnio 5 tys razem 10 tyś.
> 
> Ostatni rachunek za gaz 200 zł /m-c (w okresie zimowym). 
> Za prąd 0 zł skoro mówimy o zasileniu C.W.U. + C.O. + indukcja (gotowanie)
> 
> Ostatni rachunek za prąd "użytkowy" 120 zł /m-c używane do TV, sprzętów, oświetlenia, ekspresu do kawy etc. Taryfa G12w, wszystko LED, urządzenia A++ i A+++, opóźnione starty zmywarka i pralka. 
> ...


Można by się kłócić, ja jestem przed budową i wyszło mi z gazem tak (gaz w granicy): opłata przyłączeniowa 2300, od granicy działki do domu: projekt instlacji, pozwolenie na budowę, kierownik budowy itp - koszt około 3 000 - 4000 zł, dobry piec kondensacyjny +zasobnik 200, 300 litrów + wyposażenie kotłowni 10.000 zł + komin/odprowadzenie spalin 1.000 - 2.000 Za wszystko wychodziło mi 17.000 - 18.000 a do tego: dużo formalności, czekanie na pozwolenia, są specjalne wymogi co do kotłowni na gaz, opinia kominiarska itp. PC PW za całość około 22 000 - 23 000 (pompa, montaż, zbiornik). Drożej ale koszty za CO tańsze, wygoda i zero formalności...można mieć PC w kuchni, pralni itp. Dodatkowo PC ma funkcję chłodzenia! Nie wiem jak to wycenić  :Smile:

----------


## kasiamirek

> Ceny bloczków silikatowych w ostatecznym rozrachunku mocna zależą od odległości od zakładu - ich transport sporo kosztuje.
> Warto sprawdzić, gdzie zakłady ma Xella, gdzie Grupa Silikaty, ewentualnie Sil-Pro (tu akurat tylko Godzikowice).
> 
> U mnie Xella była najdroższa, silikaty z Godzikowic (Sil-Pro)  i z Kluczy (Grupa Silikaty) miały podobną cenę.
> Bloczek 18 ma wystarczającą nośność, choć czasem projektant moźe uznać, źe trzeba zastosować żelbetowe rdzenie, aby poprawić stateczność ściany.



Muszę w sumie już konkretnie wziąć się za obchód po hurtowniach, chociaż w mojej miejscowości dużo tego nie ma...   załatwiłem juz sobie bloczki betonowe na fundament za 2 zł sztukę bez faktury. 

Teraz muszę skupic sie na scianach zewnętrznych - zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie

----------


## Bracianka

> Dla małego,dobrze izolowanego domu albo właśnie ogrzewanie prądem tym np co wyżej zapodałem albo tym na co miałem podpisaną umowę czyli Atlantciem 8kW albo Panasem 7kW.
> Cenowo to rząd 13-15tys.zł ale to OZC o tym powinno zdecydować.


Wszystko fajnie, ale doliczaj Vat - w przypadku podanego niżej Atlantica to nie 13000zł a 14000zł w przypadku usługi i ponad 16000zł w przypadku kupna, niby niewiele, ale różnica jest. 
Panasonica w tej cenie nie widziałam, ale dopiero zaczynam szukać. W miarę ok cenowo wychodzi Immergas i Biawar, ale jak z jakością? Mam kocioł Immergasa, ale czy to się przekłada? Dobry kocioł to i pompa będzie dobra?

----------


## noc

> Fantazjujesz na całego. Jeśli rura z gazem jest w pobliżu to nie ma niższej alternatywy cenowej dla całości instalacji C.O. + C.W.U. + gotowanie
> 
> Cena relatywnie dobrej PC Panasonic seria T-CAP oscyluje w granicy 25 tyś.
> Cena relatywnie dobrego kotła Immegras VICTRIX 12 oscyluje w granicy 5 tyś. + przyłącze gazowe średnio 5 tys razem 10 tyś.
> 
> Ostatni rachunek za gaz 200 zł /m-c (w okresie zimowym). 
> Za prąd 0 zł skoro mówimy o zasileniu C.W.U. + C.O. + indukcja (gotowanie)
> 
> Ostatni rachunek za prąd "użytkowy" 120 zł /m-c używane do TV, sprzętów, oświetlenia, ekspresu do kawy etc. Taryfa G12w, wszystko LED, urządzenia A++ i A+++, opóźnione starty zmywarka i pralka. 
> ...


Raczej nie fantazjuję, takie są fakty. 
Wyliczenia przykładowe miałem podać ale już ubiegł mnie @Marcin34_śl, nie ma sensu dublować. 
Jeśli chodzi o rachunki, to moje nic nie dadzą. Już pisałem wcześniej że każdy przypadek trzeba rozpatrywać indywidualnie, co raczej celowo pominęłaś/eś. Mianowicie dom oraz CWU ogrzewam gazem. Co uważam za mały błąd, dzisiaj wolałbym PC p-w. Jak zaczynałem budowę, to te PC p-w były jeszcze słabe i w kosmicznej cenie, nie rozpatrywałem PC u siebie, nie te ceny.
Energii elektrycznej ani gazu nie oszczędzam szczególnie, używam tyle co mi pasuje :yes: .

----------


## Wykona

> Można by się kłócić, ja jestem przed budową i wyszło mi z gazem tak (gaz w granicy): opłata przyłączeniowa 2300, od granicy działki do domu: projekt instlacji, pozwolenie na budowę, kierownik budowy itp - koszt około 3 000 - 4000 zł, dobry piec kondensacyjny +zasobnik 200, 300 litrów + wyposażenie kotłowni 10.000 zł + komin/odprowadzenie spalin 1.000 - 2.000 Za wszystko wychodziło mi 17.000 - 18.000 a do tego: dużo formalności, czekanie na pozwolenia, są specjalne wymogi co do kotłowni na gaz, opinia kominiarska itp. PC PW za całość około 22 000 - 23 000 (pompa, montaż, zbiornik). Drożej ale koszty za CO tańsze, wygoda i zero formalności...można mieć PC w kuchni, pralni itp. Dodatkowo PC ma funkcję chłodzenia! Nie wiem jak to wycenić


Opłata przyłączeniowa zgoda, projekt instalacji powinien być w projekcie budowlanym, kierownik budowy koszt?, piec + zasobnk+wyposażenie kotłowni zgoda, komin?, a po co wylot i zasilenie spalin przez ścianę budynku lub umieszczenie kotłowni na piętrze, ew. wentylacja pomieszczenia kanałem wentylacyjnym, opinia kominiarska 100zł.

Razem: 2300 + 10.000 + 100 = 12.400 Przyjmijmy 13.000 no 14.000 zł na niespodziewane. Gdzie tam do kosztów PC za 22-23 tyś jak napisałeś.

I gdzie tam jeszcze koszty podłogówki bo chyba nie chcesz PC wpiąć w kaloryfery?

Fajnie gdyby wypowiedział się ktoś grzejącym prądem C.O. + C.W.U. na temat ceny wykonania pełnej instalacji.

ps. 1 W zakresie wymogów, które musi spełnić pomieszczenie wysokość 2.2m, a kubatura 6.5m3, wylot przewodó powietrzno-spalinowych 0,5m od krawędzi okna etc. poczytaj lub spytaj swojego kierownika budowy.
ps. 2 Nie jestem przeciwnikiem PC ale poruszamy się w temacie domu do 300 tyś.,

----------


## immoral

U mnie koszty gazu wychodzą tak:

2260 zł opłata za przyłączenie
projekt w cenie projektu budowlanego (i nie zmieniało to ceny) + jedno pozwolenie na budowę
150 zł kierownik budowy do gazu
7000 zł piec z zasobnikiem i sterownikiem itp. (Vaillant)
1000 zł komin systemowy 

razem 10.140 zł

a podłogówkę i tak mam.

Dodam tylko, że 10.000 zł różnicy to jedna łazienka na gotowo, co przy oszczędnościach ma znaczenie. 

Piec mam w pomieszczeniu gdzie będzie "pralnia" - tak jak w obecnym domu i nie ma z tym problemu.

----------


## Bracianka

> I gdzie tam jeszcze koszty podłogówki bo chyba nie chcesz PC wpiąć w kaloryfery?


A jaki niby jest koszt podłogówki? Rurki na cały dom wyniosły mnie 2 000zł, cała reszta jest prawie ta sama.

Natomiast też poproszę o napisanie, jak wygląda koszt instalacji pompy - trudno to znaleźć na necie. Niby powinno być mniej więcej to samo, jak z podłączeniem każdego innego źródła ciepła, ale kto tam wie  :razz: 

Jeśli chodzi o przyłącz gazu, to ja oddzielnie płaciłam tylko fakturę do gazowni za przyłącz, projekt, uzgodnienia miałam razem z projektem domu, więc jakoś szczególnie nie czekałam, KB też przecież nie bierze się oddzielnego tylko do gazu. No to mi wychodzi: 1600zł za przyłącze, Kocioł + zasobnik 5500zł, kominiarz 100zł. Ponad 7000zł. Reszta jest mniej więcej ta sama.

----------


## Wykona

> A jaki niby jest koszt podłogówki? Rurki na cały dom wyniosły mnie 2 000zł, cała reszta jest prawie ta sama.


Jeśli w taki sposób liczysz koszty podłogówki to gratuluję dopięcia budżetu  :cool: 

Osobiście nie znam wyceny pełnej podłogówki (za materiał) poniżej 4 tys. ale widocznie mało widziałem lub ktoś używa materiałów z "odzysku".

----------


## kasiamirek

Arturo,


dostałem własnie na maila "ofertę" pompy ciepla. Niestety bez instalacji podłogówki, bo o taka też prosiłem, zobacz poniżej do sprzedawca napisał - co o tym sądzicie?


"Dzień dobry,

Według zapotrzebowania na energię grzewczą Nasza propozycja to pompa ciepła ENCO 10 monoblok:
http://econair.pl/produkty/pompa-cie...-10-monoblock/
Cena netto 13 355 zł - 20% = 10 684 zł

Niestety nie zajmujemy się montażem instalacji sanitarnych (np. ogrzewania podłogowego).

Z pozdrowieniami / Best regards"

----------


## Bracianka

> Jeśli w taki sposób liczysz koszty podłogówki to gratuluję dopięcia budżetu 
> 
> Osobiście nie znam wyceny pełnej podłogówki (za materiał) poniżej 4 tys. ale widocznie mało widziałem lub ktoś używa materiałów z "odzysku".


Wiesz, jak wezmę swoją fakturę, to też tyle pewnie wyjdzie, tylko teraz zrób sobie wycenę instalacji do grzejników, i sprawdź ile rzeczy się powtarza. Wycena grzejników i podłogówki będzie bardzo podobna, a nawet jeśli miałaby być wyższa cena za podłogówkę, to moim zdaniem nie bardzo jest się nad czym zastanawiać, zwłaszcza jeśli budujesz mały dom za 300000zł i każdy metr kwadratowy Ci potrzebny, nie wspominając już o przyszłych rachunkach za ogrzewanie.

Co do budżetu, cóż, ja już mieszkam na mniej niż nominalne wątkowe 300000zł, więc dzięki  :wink:   :razz:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> U mnie koszty gazu wychodzą tak:
> 
> 2260 zł opłata za przyłączenie
> projekt w cenie projektu budowlanego (i nie zmieniało to ceny) + jedno pozwolenie na budowę
> 150 zł kierownik budowy do gazu
> 7000 zł piec z zasobnikiem i sterownikiem itp. (Vaillant)
> 1000 zł komin systemowy 
> 
> razem 10.140 zł
> ...


ok - ale przyłączenie jest do granicy działki, trzeba kupić skrzynkę i od granicy do pralni/kotłowni trzeba pociągnąć gaz. To też spore koszty (wykop, robocizna, materiał). Instalacja to nie tylko kocioł z podajnikiem ale też wyposażenie całej kotłowni. 

Projektant, instalator i KB - wszyscy muszą mieć uprawnienia gazowe.

Pompa czy gaz - i tak musi być podłogówka.

Reasumując - wg Mnie instalacja gazowa jest tańsza, ale PC ma Swoje atuty. Oglądałem rachunki moich znajomych i koszty wychodziły 1800 zł za rok (grzanie), gdzie 85-90% prądu w drugiej taryfie. Podczas upałów funkcja chłodzenia sprawdzał się bardzo dobrze i temp. w pomieszczeniach spadała o kilka stopni. Po za tym wybiegając w przyszłość co jest bardziej prawdopodobne w ciągu następnych 10 lat - że będziemy mogli w ramach własnej działki pozyskiwać darmowy gaz czy darmowy prąd  :Smile:

----------


## MD.

Przyszłe rachunki za ogrzewanie mają się nijak do tego czy masz grzejniki czy podłogówkę. Zapotrzebowanie domu na energie to jedno, a czym ją rozprowadzisz to drugie.

----------


## Bracianka

> Przyszłe rachunki za ogrzewanie mają się nijak do tego czy masz grzejniki czy podłogówkę. Zapotrzebowanie domu na energie to jedno, a czym ją rozprowadzisz to drugie.


 Biorąc pod uwagę, że w grzejnik puszczasz wyższą temperaturą niż w podłogę (często nici z kondensacji w przypadku kotłów kondensacyjnych) i podłoga po zaprzestaniu grzania dużo dłużej oddaje ciepło, to jednak ma wpływ na rachunki.

----------


## imrahil

> Przyszłe rachunki za ogrzewanie mają się nijak do tego czy masz grzejniki czy podłogówkę. Zapotrzebowanie domu na energie to jedno, a czym ją rozprowadzisz to drugie.


doinformuj się zanim napiszesz takie bzdury kolejny raz

----------


## jajmar

> Biorąc pod uwagę, że w grzejnik puszczasz wyższą temperaturą niż w podłogę (często nici z kondensacji w przypadku kotłów kondensacyjnych) i podłoga po zaprzestaniu grzania dużo dłużej oddaje ciepło, to jednak ma wpływ na rachunki.


Mylisz się, nie grzeje się grzejników na 80 stopni tylko na ~40 -50 co oznacza kondensacje w kotłach gazowych. Płyta dłużej oddaje ciepło ale dłużej trzeba ją nagrzewać.

----------


## piotrek0m

Tak na marginesie, przyszli inwestorzy mogą wplanować w swój budżet niskobudżetowego domu niniejszą informację ... 120 m2 podjazdu i ścieżek (to tak naprawdę mały podjazd i ścieżka przed domem, ścieżek wokół domu nie ma) + 40 metrów tarasu ze schodami + 15 m schodów wejściowych =* 40.000 zł*. Nie ma znaczenia, czy kostka granitowa, czy betonowa. Dlaczego nie ma różnicy? Paradoksalnie koszt 1 m2 granitu jest niższy niż betonu i mimo, że koszt ułożenia granitu jest wyższy, to różnicę zjada właśnie cena kostki betonowej i dlatego wychodzi na to samo...

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

ja tak właśnie liczyłem 50 000 (kostka, podjazd, taras, brama i płot).

te 120m2 to już z podbudową całą, materiał + robocizna?

----------


## Bejaro

> ja tak właśnie liczyłem 50 000 (kostka, podjazd, taras, brama i płot).
> 
> te 120m2 to już z podbudową całą, materiał + robocizna?


Płotu w tej cenie to raczej nie ma...

----------


## Jola&Marcin

Wracając do gazu - opłata za przyłączenie chyba 2300 (w tej chwili nie mam przed sobą faktury, ale na pewno nie było więcej), projekt był w projekcie budowlanym, wykonanie instalacji od skrzynki do domu (2 punkty odbioru) 1500, skrzynka 200 zł. Piec dwufunkcyjny z zamkniętą komorą (broń Boże kondensat) 2300, sterownik zrobię sam, ale to w ramach hobby, bo oryginał kosztuje koło 150 zł), montaż we własnym zakresie (dla dociekliwych - mam uprawnienia). AHa - komin wpuszczany przez ścianę 300 zł.

----------


## jarekFTW

Dlaczego nie kondensat?
Tekst z cyklu : salon musi być biały, bo biały jest najlepszy. Broń Boże niebieski

----------


## Jola&Marcin

Kondensat chodzi na niskich temperaturach, więc albo podłogówka (której nie robię), albo "za duże" grzejniki.

----------


## jajmar

> Wracając do gazu - opłata za przyłączenie chyba 2300 (w tej chwili nie mam przed sobą faktury, ale na pewno nie było więcej), projekt był w projekcie budowlanym, wykonanie instalacji od skrzynki do domu (2 punkty odbioru) 1500, skrzynka 200 zł. Piec dwufunkcyjny z zamkniętą komorą (broń Boże kondensat) 2300, sterownik zrobię sam, ale to w ramach hobby, bo oryginał kosztuje koło 150 zł), montaż we własnym zakresie (dla dociekliwych - mam uprawnienia). AHa - komin wpuszczany przez ścianę 300 zł.


Nie wiem jaki sterownik do CO i CWU kosztuje 150 ale sądzę że taki że po sezonie będziesz płakał że gaz to drogie grzanie. Od dobrego sterownika sporo zależy i komfort użytkowania i zużycie paliwa (tu gazu).

----------


## jajmar

> Kondensat chodzi na niskich temperaturach, więc albo podłogówka (której nie robię), albo "za duże" grzejniki.


Może i masz papiery do podłączenia kotła ale wiedzy o nich nie wiele.

----------


## Domano11

Wybudować się da .... zdecydowanie gorzej z jego urządzeniem bo to chyba najdroższe

----------


## ZbyszekT

> Tak na marginesie, przyszli inwestorzy mogą wplanować w swój budżet niskobudżetowego domu niniejszą informację ... 120 m2 podjazdu i ścieżek (to tak naprawdę mały podjazd i ścieżka przed domem, ścieżek wokół domu nie ma) + 40 metrów tarasu ze schodami + 15 m schodów wejściowych =* 40.000 zł*. Nie ma znaczenia, czy kostka granitowa, czy betonowa. Dlaczego nie ma różnicy? Paradoksalnie koszt 1 m2 granitu jest niższy niż betonu i mimo, że koszt ułożenia granitu jest wyższy, to różnicę zjada właśnie cena kostki betonowej i dlatego wychodzi na to samo...


Ja mam jeszcze "malownicze" wejście do domu - 12 schodków, ganek/tarasik 2x3m pod drzwiami. Koszt barierkek (takich w miarę zwykłych, kutych) to 6'000 PLN na ten ganeczek (370 PLN/mb). I takir tam...

Ogólnie podjazd, ganeczek 2x3, taras 4x6 za domem,, balustrady, ogrodzenie frontowe, brama - mi wyszło 60 tyś. PLN bez wodotrysków, sporo prac samemu.

----------


## Jola&Marcin

> Może i masz papiery do podłączenia kotła ale wiedzy o nich nie wiele.


Moc grzejników jaką muszę osiągnąć mam podaną dla temperatury powrotu 65st. C. Chcąc mieć taką moc przy powrocie 55 st musiałbym mieć większy grzejnik. Gdzie tu sens kondensatu?

----------


## jajmar

> Moc grzejników jaką muszę osiągnąć mam podaną dla temperatury powrotu 65st. C. Chcąc mieć taką moc przy powrocie 55 st musiałbym mieć większy grzejnik. Gdzie tu sens kondensatu?


Ile dni w sezonie te grzejniki będą praacowały na tej temperaturze? Tej zimy ani jednego dnia nie było mrozów -20 czyli kocioł może kondensować. Swoją drogą 65 na powrocie skąd to wydarłeś to na zasilaniu masz z 75-80 to są na tyle gorące grzejniki że po dotknięciu parzą.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ogólnie podjazd, ganeczek 2x3, taras 4x6 za domem,, balustrady, ogrodzenie frontowe, brama - mi wyszło 60 tyś. PLN bez wodotrysków, sporo prac samemu.


Niech takie komentarze czytają przyszli inwestorzy planujący budowę domu za 300 tyś...   

Wymurowanie podmurówki z klinkieru pod ogrodzenie frontowe, zbrojony fundament, osadzenie słupków to koszt około *200-250 zł / mb*, zależy czy słupki tylko stalowe, czy murowane .... Przęsła kute o prostym i typowym wzorze + brama przesuwana + 2 furtki + domofon, skrzynka na listy wkuta w przęsło, itp... ocynkowane i malowane proszkowo, to tak około * +/- 700 zł /mb*.

----------


## Lukasz_lb

Mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie ogrzewania. 
Rozważam 3 opcje. 
Gaz propan z własną butlą na działce 
Ogrzewanie prądem 
Pompa ciepła powietrze woda. 

Najmniej przekonuje mnie pompa bo jest to spora inwestycja no i nie wiem czy zapewni odpowiednią temperaturę wewnątrz nawet jeśli na zewnątrz będzie srogi mróz. 

Jeśli chodzi o gaz to najbardziej boję się  ceny ogrzewania chociaż z własną butla to może nie być tak drogo. 

Prąd przekonuje mnie tanią instalacją ale wiem że trzeba instalować zbiornik akumulacyjny bo w przeciwnym razie ogrzewanie wyjdzie drogie. Nie wiem tylko jak to miało by w praktyce działać. Prąd nie przekonuje mojej żony bo boi się ogromnych rachunków. 

W domu chcę zrobić ogrzewanie podłogowe na całej powierzchni. Powierzchnia to około 110 m2
Do ogrzania tylko parter bo poddasze nie będzie na razie użytkowane. Planuje dobrze ocieplić dom tak żeby było jak najmniej strat.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Tej zimy ani jednego dnia nie było mrozów -20


Czepiam się.
U mnie był dosłownie jeden dzień -21*C* (rano).
Około 10 dni z -15*C.
Reszta cieplejsza.
Tam gdzie mieszkam obecnie (kostka słabo ocieplona) osobiście wstawiłbym kondensata.
Właśnie z powodu pracy grzejników na nie wysokich temperaturach. Tak jak mówi  *jajmar*.
A te kilkanaście dni w roku, a pewnie poniżej 100h godzin na sezon bez kondensacji, jest ok.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Mam pytanie,

czy można puścić pion kanalizacyjny na zewnątrz w warstwie ocieplenia?

----------


## jajmar

> Mam pytanie,
> 
> czy można puścić pion kanalizacyjny na zewnątrz w warstwie ocieplenia?


Zależy gdzie budujesz w polsce raczej nie. Chyba ze sam pion ocieplisz tak min 20cm.

----------


## salki

Szybkie pytanie:

Czy ten projekt: http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/roma/210
da się wybudować do stanu zamieszkania za 280 tyś?

Albo inaczej: mam do kupienia za ok. 200 tyś ten dom w stanie SSO na działce 10ar. Chciałbym za 150 tyś zrobić wykończeniówkę z oknami itd. Założenie jest takie, że robocizna własna dotyczy wszystkich instalacji (prąd, woda, kanalizacja, ogrzewanie), materiały raczej nisko-średnia półka (Panele, płytki zwyczajne itd) - dom ma być dla emerytów więc nie ma co szaleć. Czy za 150 tyś wykończę dom ze stanu SSO? Dodam jeszcze, że nie wliczam w to spraw ziemno-ogrodowych i ogrodzeniowych.

----------


## piotrek0m

Stan deweloperski wynosi ok  2500 - 3000 zł/m2, co przy tym domu da kwotę 270 - 330 tyś złotych za stan deweloperski, bez paneli, bez drzwi wewnętrznych, żadnego wyposażenia wnętrz no i żadnego zagospodarowania terenu wokół... nawet ogrodzenia.

----------


## kemot_p

Raczej 3k za mkw odnosi się do stanu wykonczonego. Stan developerski robiony z bardzo dobrych materiałów, metodą zleconą od zalatwiania pozwolenia przez legalną firmę (zusy pracowników, faktura, itp.) z okolic Warszawy to 2400-2500 zł. Na terenie kolegi powinno być ok. 30% taniej.

----------


## Bracianka

A tak na prawdę te szacunki to o dupę rozbić - materiały od czasu mojej budowy (3 lata) u nas zeszły w dół o ok. 20% nawet.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Raczej 3k za mkw odnosi się do stanu wykonczonego. Stan developerski robiony z bardzo dobrych materiałów, metodą zleconą od zalatwiania pozwolenia przez legalną firmę (zusy pracowników, faktura, itp.) z okolic Warszawy to 2400-2500 zł. Na terenie kolegi powinno być ok. 30% taniej.


To już wiadomo dlaczego tyle domów nie zakończonych jest na sprzedaż. Zabrakło kredytów konsolidacyjnych przy takim szacowaniu kosztów budowy.

----------


## marcelix

Okolice Warszawy i planujemy się zamknąć w 2100zł za metr podłogi już z wykończeniem i meblami, AGD. Jak na razie trzymamy się planu i powinno się udać. Dom z lepszych materiałów, tylko że sporo własnej pracy i organizowania robót i zakupów

----------


## kemot_p

> To już wiadomo dlaczego tyle domów nie zakończonych jest na sprzedaż. Zabrakło kredytów konsolidacyjnych przy takim szacowaniu kosztów budowy.


Nie wiem, w okolicy gdzie mam działkę domów takich nie spotykam. Sam planuje dom ok. 170-190 po podlodze, w 500-550k chciałbym się zamknąć ze wszystkim. Wysłałem kilka zapytań o ofertę kompleksową. Jedna z odpowiedzi:
_

Witam,
To nie tak. Przyblizona wycena ma duże widełki. Na podstawie wykonanych inwestycji i wycen:
SSO- 900-1060 zł brutto za m2
Pokrycie dachowe-koszt materiału i robocizny zależny od wybranego pokrycia dachowego -od 40 000zł
Okna -koszt zależny od wybranych okien (PCV,drewniane,parametry)-od 18000zł
Deweloperka-tu duże pole do popisu dla Inwestora-od 160000 zł
Jak Pan widzi wszystko od..


Jeżeli Pan przyjmie 2400żł za m2 domu (po podłodze) to będzie Pan miał komfortowy budżet do wybudowania domu z dobrych materiałów do stanu deweloperskiego.


Jest Pan w najlepszym dla przyszłego Inwestora miejscu. Kontakt z potencjalnym wykonawcą przed zakupem projektu, zbudżetowanie inwestycji..._

Przypominam, że jest to wycena z górnej półki za usługę kompleksową. Firma "mniej sformalizowana" oraz zakupy materiałów na własną rękę i da się zejść o kilkanascie procent.

----------


## wally666

Podpowiedzcie jak najlepiej szacowac koszty budowy? Czy serio Ci, ktorzy ukonczyli swoje budowy wiedzieli na jakie koszty sie szykowac na kazdym etapie? A moze ktos moglby podzielic sie jakims excelem w ktorym widac kazda pierdolke z jego budowy wraz z przykladowym projektem. Dla przykladu, kilka stron wczesniej mielismy dyskusje nt. kosztow malej lazienki, byli tacy ktorzy strzelali cenami za m2, inni pokazywali swoje male dziela, a inni pokazywali rozpiske z wyszczegolnionymi elementami ukladanki w ktore wchodza tez niezbedne materialy np. syfon, farba, kartongips zielony, kratki wentylacyjne, korek taki czy siaki, odplywy, szafki, fuga itp. 

Dla przykladu, zmienialem ostatnio w swoim obecnym domu wykladzine dywanowa w pokoju dzieciakow, myslalem ze wezme koszt wykladziny, dorzuce robocizne i mam koszt calkowity. A jednak bylo inaczej, doszedl 5mm pianomat (+ ulozenie + klej), doszly cokoly (+ wycinanie, obszywanie, ulozenie), doszly, listwa progowa, przycinanie drzwi i wywoz starej wykladziny. Z planowanych 1000pln zrobilo sie 1600pln. Oczywiscie wycene znalem juz po pomiarach wiec nie bylem zdziwiony ale wstepna kalkulacja byla daleka od rzeczywistej ceny koncowej.

Tak wiec mam OGROMNA PROSBE aby ktokolwiek kto ukonczyl juz budowe i dokumentowal wszystkie wydatki w jednym miejscu, wiele osob by otworzylo oczy ile faktycznie kosztuje budowa domu i co mozna zrobic za 300kPLN.

Pomozecie?

----------


## Bejaro

> Nie wiem, w okolicy gdzie mam działkę domów takich nie spotykam. Sam planuje dom ok. 170-190 po podlodze, w 500-550k chciałbym się zamknąć ze wszystkim. Wysłałem kilka zapytań o ofertę kompleksową. Jedna z odpowiedzi:
> _
> 
> Witam,
> To nie tak. Przyblizona wycena ma duże widełki. Na podstawie wykonanych inwestycji i wycen:
> SSO- 900-1060 zł brutto za m2
> Pokrycie dachowe-koszt materiału i robocizny zależny od wybranego pokrycia dachowego -od 40 000zł
> Okna -koszt zależny od wybranych okien (PCV,drewniane,parametry)-od 18000zł
> Deweloperka-tu duże pole do popisu dla Inwestora-od 160000 zł
> ...


Ciekawa ta wycena przyjmując sso najtańszy 900+ 1600 deweloperka to daje 2500 nie mamy pokrycia dachu okien bramy garażowej drzwi zewnętrznych...
Za 40 zł m2 pokrycia bo rozumiem że więźba jest w sso to z robocizną może papę się położy,ale wątpię.

A koszt 1600 do stanu deweloperskiego to już naprawdę kpina materiał z robocizną....

----------


## kemot_p

Znaczy drogo, czy tanio?
SSO wychodzi 190k
SSZ 190+40+18=248k (najtaniej)
Developerski 248+160=408 (tez najtaniej)
Wycena developerskiego przez biuro projektowe dobre domy to 405k, więc prawie zgodność.
Oferta dla mnie- biorąc pod uwagę moje sugestie wyniosła 450k.
Wg Ciebie coś jest nie tak? Dużo,mało?

----------


## Bejaro

> Znaczy drogo, czy tanio?
> SSO wychodzi 190k
> SSZ 190+40+18=248k (najtaniej)
> Developerski 248+160=408 (tez najtaniej)
> Wycena developerskiego przez biuro projektowe dobre domy to 405k, więc prawie zgodność.
> Oferta dla mnie- biorąc pod uwagę moje sugestie wyniosła 450k.
> Wg Ciebie coś jest nie tak? Dużo,mało?


To jest nie spójne po prostu albo liczysz za m2 po podłogach,albo a tu dach osobno za m2 chyba.
Jeśli zależy Ci na poznaniu kosztów to daj zapytanie o materiał na dach i okna bramę garażową i drzwi zewnetrzne zobaczysz wartość materiałow chociaż.

Dla mnie ok 1000 zł za SSO   jest za dużo jeśli nie ma pokrycia dachowego.




Co to za wycena na podstawie czego dałeś projekt ?Jakie ocieplenie fundamenty rodzaj gruntu do kosztu prac ziemnych ......

----------


## kemot_p

Wycena jest przybliżona, bo ja nie mam jeszcze wybranego projektu, po prostu chciałem wiedzieć z jakim kosztem muszę się liczyć myśląc o domu - chodziło mi o przybliżenie. Zapytanie wysłałem do firmy, która budowała dom we wsi, w ktorej mam działkę, firmy nie taniej.
SSO za 1k pod Warszawą robione przez firme od a do zet to standard. 2400 za kompleksowy deweloperski podoobnie. Sam zapewne będę budował ekipami z poza Wawy  :smile:  więc pewnie coś z tej ceny uda się urwać.
Na ten moment zależało mi na poznaniu rzędu wielkości jeśli chodzi o kwotę budowy, co ma przełożenie na wielkość poszukiwanego projektu chociażby.

----------


## Antymateria

> Podpowiedzcie jak najlepiej szacowac koszty budowy? Czy serio Ci, ktorzy ukonczyli swoje budowy wiedzieli na jakie koszty sie szykowac na kazdym etapie? A moze ktos moglby podzielic sie jakims excelem w ktorym widac kazda pierdolke z jego budowy wraz z przykladowym projektem.


Bardzo trudno oszacować koszty budowy budując pierwszy raz. Przechodzę sam przez to. Najlepsza metoda jaką znalazłem to :
1. Założyć excela do budowy. Ja mam takiego a w nim chyba z 20 arkuszy różnych etapów budowy i obliczeń. 
2. Prace postępują etapami i na początku warto się pokusić o bardzo ogólny rys kosztorysu np. fundament 30tyś zł, ściany 15tyś, robocizna za fundament 10tyś, dach materiał 15tyś itd itp... 
3. Po rozpoczęciu budowy przed danym etapem robić wnikliwą analizę cen, powierzchni, materiałów itd itp. Przykład : przed murowaniem ścian liczymy dokładnie powierzchnię ścian i wyjdzie ile nam potrzeba pustaków/palet.

Można posłużyć się też kalkulatorem budowlanym (wystarczy wklepać w google), ale trzeba znać parę wymiarów w swoim domu.

Najmniej dokładnym i najbardziej ogólnym sposobem jest równanie
koszt budowy = powierzchnia całkowita m2 * 2500zł

Dość dobrym sposobem jest studiowanie blogów budujących - takich gdzie podają koszty np.:
http://www.bulatowie.mojabudowa.pl/?menu=koszty
http://www.dankor.mojabudowa.pl/?menu=koszty
http://www.monikaadam.mojabudowa.pl/?menu=koszty

Projekt to podstawa!!!!!

----------


## Czortek

Tutaj budują w większości sami: www.rodzinna-budowa.mojabudowa.pl/ .

Jedyne co, to chyba do dachu mieli ekipę.

----------


## dar-ek

Witam mi wyszło za sos 820zł za m2 pow.użytkowej okolice Warszawy.Firma była po za.Stan deweloperski wyszedł około 1900zł m2.

----------


## piotrek0m

Dobrze jeszcze podać pewne informacje jaki dom, czy jest garaż pojedynczy czy podwójny, jaka bryła, jak skomplikowany dach, jakie materiały (dachówka ceramiczna, betonowa, blachodachówka, pełne deskowanie), jakie rozwiązania techniczne (płyta, ławy; strop lany, drewniany; kocioł gazowy, kocioł węglowy), czy są "niecodzienne" rozwiązania typu rolety zewnętrzne...   itp...

----------


## przemo1

Wystarczy uzupełnić stopkę o te informacje.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Wystarczy uzupełnić stopkę o te informacje.


Albo wrzucić zdjęcie domu jako Avatar ...

----------


## m104

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...iant-4-JGC1145

Jak myślicie ok 300 tys sarczy pod klucz z wyposażeniem?
Firma będzie przy dachu, tynkach i posadzkach.

----------


## agao_83

> https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...iant-4-JGC1145
> 
> Jak myślicie ok 300 tys sarczy pod klucz z wyposażeniem?
> Firma będzie przy dachu, tynkach i posadzkach.


powierzchnia z garażem ok 137m - pomnóż to przez 2tys., o ile duuuużo zrobisz sam i masz stan deweloperski, teraz zastanów się, czy ci 26 tys. wystarczy na wykończenie pod klucz

----------


## m104

Czyli wg tego sam garaż będzie kosztował 43 000 ?

----------


## dawiddur

I tak i nie. Tyle będzie kosztował srednio razem z domem. Chyba oczywiste jest, ze wykończenie garażu jest tańsze od domu?!

----------


## agao_83

> Czyli wg tego sam garaż będzie kosztował 43 000 ?


garaż ok 16m*2tys. - 32tys. i to cena, którą większość przyjmuje przy garażu 1-stanowiskowym  budowanym łącznie z domem. Nie będziesz w nim raczej robił łazienki, parkietu itd., więc wykończenie wyjdzie ci taniej niż reszty. Co nie zmienia faktu, że przy tym metrażu na wykończenie dużo ci nie zostanie.

----------


## agao_83

Też planuję budowę i chcę się zmieścić w granicach 300tys ze wszystkim - po lekturze forum celuję w dom o powierzchni użytkowej max 115m i bez garaży, lukarn i wykuszy. Najlepiej parterowy.

----------


## Frofo007

Ja planuję się zmieścić w 300tyś z domem 186m2, ale górę zostawiam w stanie surowym.

Także na dole będzie: 93m2 * 2500zł = 232500zł

Do tego dojdzie:

Strop ze schodami - 25tyś
Wyższe ściany poddasza z ociepleniem - 10tyś
Okna na poddaszu - 15tyś
Ocieplenie dachu, wyższe kominy i inne pierdoły - 15tyś

Daje to: 232500 + 25000 + 10000 + 15000 + 15000 = 297500zł - tyle liczę wydać z górą pozostawioną w stanie surowym, do wykończenia później za stan deweloperski budynku.

Dodam, że projekt jest prosty, dach 2-spadowy, bez lukarn, wykuszy itp.

----------


## m104

Najwyżej garaż zostanie w stanie surowym Myśle że koszt ok 15 tys jeżeli go tak zostawie... a jak starczy to dokończę.

----------


## hose_manuel_cardinal

Moi Drodzy.
Excel i papier przyjmie wszystkie wyliczenia i sprawi, że nasz budżet się dopnie  :big grin: 
Pozwolę sobie zacytować pewnego doświadczonego inżyniera, który dał mi następującą radę dotyczącą wykonania kosztorysu mojego domu:

" Policz wszystko najdokładniej jak potrafisz, każdą śrubkę i każdy wkręt a następnie...dodaj do tego 30%" :big grin:  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## PaRa

> Ja planuję się zmieścić w 300tyś z domem 186m2, ale górę zostawiam w stanie surowym.
> 
> Także na dole będzie: 93m2 * 2500zł = 232500zł
> 
> Do tego dojdzie:
> 
> Strop ze schodami - 25tyś
> Wyższe ściany poddasza z ociepleniem - 10tyś
> Okna na poddaszu - 15tyś
> ...


Ja jak zaczynałem budować, też myślałem że ludzie przesadzają z kosztami budowy. Moim zdaniem wydasz więcej, lepiej zakładać najgorsze i się pozytywnie rozczarować niż zostać z rozgrzebaną budową bo było się optymistą.

----------


## marcuso86

Panowie jak na wasze oko zamkne sie w SSZ w 200tyś z tym domem:
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...FRATGwodbnEJ0w

Powierzchnia do wybudowania 159m2 - płyta lub ławy, porotherm 25, pełne deskowanie, dachówka ceramiczna lub betonowa, strop drewniany.
Proszę o opinie

----------


## Arturo72

> Panowie jak na wasze oko zamkne sie w SSZ w 200tyś z tym domem:
> https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-z144-WAE1184?gclid=CJ-E5ZK-280CFRATGwodbnEJ0w
> 
> Powierzchnia do wybudowania 159m2 - płyta lub ławy, porotherm 25, pełne deskowanie, dachówka ceramiczna lub betonowa, strop drewniany.
> Proszę o opinie


Dasz radę w tej kwocie w SSZ.

----------


## marcuso86

Jeszcze mam wątpliwości co do stropu drewnianego w takiej rozpiętości ale to bede rozmawiał z projektantem. Chyba że ktoś ma drewniany w takim domu - jeśli tak jak to jest wykonane - czy wiązary zawsze?

----------


## Arturo72

> Jeszcze mam wątpliwości co do stropu drewnianego w takiej rozpiętości ale to bede rozmawiał z projektantem. Chyba że ktoś ma drewniany w takim domu - jeśli tak jak to jest wykonane - czy wiązary zawsze?


Ja mam strop drewniany dom też parterówka o pow.zabudowy 180m2, a rozpiętość o niczym nie świadczy bo belek nie masz po całej szerokości tylko od ściany nośnej do nośnej a w środku widzę są tam nośne ściany.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5347995

----------


## Busters

Mi sie wydaje, ze jak sie postarasz to ssz zmiescisz sporo ponizej 200tys (160-180)

Ja mam strop drewniany dach wielospadowy i przy rozpietosci 6,7m jest wzmocnienie stalowe (dwuteownik)

----------


## Daniel_26

Witam,

Po przeczytaniu 93 stron tego tematu smiem twierdzic ze do kwoty 300 tys zl mozna wybudowac domek o powierzchni 80-100 m a nie 110-130 m jak mi sie wczesniej  wydawalo ...

Na chwile obecna jestem jedynie teoretykiem i do budowy domu zostalo mi jeszcze 1-3 lata ( jesli wogole zdecyduje sie na budowe domu ) bo rowniez na poczatek rozwazam opcje kupna mieszkania 40-50 m w nowym budownictwie poniewaz nie jestem pewny czy bede sie w stanie odnalesc w PL po powrocie z zagranicy.

Duzo osob krytykuje uzytkownika o nazwie Arturo i byc moze nie ladnie jest pisac o mlodych ludziach szczaw czy bezmozg czy jak to tam bylo jednak popieram kilka jego uwag np ze ktos bierze kredyt na 30 lat na 300-400 K zl nie majac wladu wlasnego ani zadnego zabezpieczenia to osoba mega nieodpowiedzialna  itp bo troche w tym prawdy jest ...

Do 30 lat jeszcze mi brakuje jednak juz wiem ze nie majac 250 K zl w gotowce ( lub mieszkaniu o wartosci 150-250 K zl )  nigdy w zyciu bym nie myslal o budowaniu domu nawet takiego do 100 m.

Caly czas staram sie wyliczyc ile bedzie potrzeba PL ZL  aby kupic dzialke ( okolice wroclawia/ katowic/ gliwic )  oraz postawic domek i wychodzi mi ze 400-450 k zl to takie minimum  :ohmy:

----------


## wally666

To mozesz nazwac sie szczesliwcem bo w mojej okolicy (zachodnie peryferia Warszawy, 15km w linii prostej do Palacu Kultury i Nauki) sama dzialka do koszt min. 400kpln za ~1000m2. Do tego licze jakies 500kpln za dom o pow. calkowitej 190m2 (z duuuuuzym garazem)...  :sad:

----------


## marcuso86

> Ja mam strop drewniany dom też parterówka o pow.zabudowy 180m2, a rozpiętość o niczym nie świadczy bo belek nie masz po całej szerokości tylko od ściany nośnej do nośnej a w środku widzę są tam nośne ściany.
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5347995


Arturo72 mógłbym prosić jakiś kontakt do ciebie bo nie umiem wysłać ci pw

----------


## domino34

> Arturo72 mógłbym prosić jakiś kontakt do ciebie bo nie umiem wysłać ci pw


Arturo ma po raz n-ty ban. Więc musisz poczekać aż się pojawi bez banna albo pod innym nickiem. Chyba, że admin Ci pomoże

----------


## Bracianka

> Witam,
> 
> Do 30 lat jeszcze mi brakuje jednak juz wiem ze nie majac 250 K zl w gotowce ( lub mieszkaniu o wartosci 150-250 K zl )  nigdy w zyciu bym nie myslal o budowaniu domu nawet takiego do 100 m.
> 
> Caly czas staram sie wyliczyc ile bedzie potrzeba PL ZL  aby kupic dzialke ( okolice wroclawia/ katowic/ gliwic )  oraz postawic domek i wychodzi mi ze 400-450 k zl to takie minimum


Powiem tak, jakbym miała 250 000zł w gotówce PRZED BUDOWĄ, to nawet bym nie myślała o braniu kredytu  :cool:  
Arturo często pisze prawdę, tylko forma w jakiej to robi jest beznadziejna. Co do kredytów, zabezpieczeń, itd. - jasne, mogę płacić 1000zł miesięcznie za wynajem mieszkania do końca życia nic z tego nie mieć, mogę też płacić 800zł raty kredytu za swój dom. Punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia. 

Mam wybudowany dom i prawie wykończony za ok. 320 000 zł z działką i papierologią - powierzchnia podłóg 125m2. Fakt działka tanizna w porównaniu z innymi, ale w 300 000zł się zmieściłam.

----------


## kemot_p

> To mozesz nazwac sie szczesliwcem bo w mojej okolicy (zachodnie peryferia Warszawy, 15km w linii prostej do Palacu Kultury i Nauki) sama dzialka do koszt min. 400kpln za ~1000m2. Do tego licze jakies 500kpln za dom o pow. calkowitej 190m2 (z duuuuuzym garazem)...


Witam, masz już wybrane ekipy i na podstawie ich wycen szacujesz 500k za taki dom? Ja będę budował w Twojej okolicy i z mojego dotyczasowego rekonesansu wynika, że możesz się nie zmieścić w tej kwocie. No chyba, że część prac zrobisz we własnym zakresie albo ekipy będą przyjezdne.

----------


## kajzer83

Witam!
Kupiłem 10 ar ziemi  pod Krakowem. Posiadam w budzecie ok 450 tys na budowe domu. prosze szanownych o podpowiedz  z jakim projektem moge sie zmiescic w tej kwocie. Dom dla 2-4 osób od 100-120 m2 powierzchni urzytkowej.Chciałbym budowac ekipami.dzieki

----------


## przemo1

> Witam!
> Kupiłem 10 ar ziemi  pod Krakowem. Posiadam w budzecie ok 450 tys na budowe domu. prosze szanownych o podpowiedz  z jakim projektem moge sie zmiescic w tej kwocie. Dom dla 2-4 osób od 100-120 m2 powierzchni urzytkowej.Chciałbym budowac ekipami.dzieki


Jeśli nie za duży, to polecam moją Z-tkę (Z95). Z podaną kwotą zmieścisz się spokojnie.

----------


## PaRa

> Witam!
> Kupiłem 10 ar ziemi  pod Krakowem. Posiadam w budzecie ok 450 tys na budowe domu. prosze szanownych o podpowiedz  z jakim projektem moge sie zmiescic w tej kwocie. Dom dla 2-4 osób od 100-120 m2 powierzchni urzytkowej.Chciałbym budowac ekipami.dzieki


 Działka mała nie jest, planujesz dom nie za duży budżet masz ok. Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem, pytasz na forum o projekt który Ci się będzie podobał ? 
Im dom będzie prostszy tym lepiej, ale nikt nie wie ile ma mieć kondygnacji, dach płaski czy też nie, na co pozwalają warunki zabudowy i wiele innych.

 Reasumując : za 450 tyś. spokojnie wybudujesz niewielki, prosty dom.

----------


## kajzer83

[QUOTE=PaRa;7201178]Działka mała nie jest, planujesz dom nie za duży budżet masz ok. Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem, pytasz na forum o projekt który Ci się będzie podobał ? 
Im dom będzie prostszy tym lepiej, ale nikt nie wie ile ma mieć kondygnacji, dach płaski czy też nie, na co pozwalają warunki zabudowy i wiele innych.

 Reasumując : za 450 tyś. spokojnie wybudujesz niewielki, prosty dom.[/QU

Tak, bardziej chodzilo mi o jakies projekty przykladowe. celujemy w domki parterowe lub arterowe z poddaszem. Dachy prosteste ,dwuspaowe.  To czy z garażem czy osobno to jeszcze nie wiem jak cenowo sie opłaca. Musze z majstrami pogadac.

----------


## PaRa

> Tak, bardziej chodzilo mi o jakies projekty przykladowe. celujemy w domki parterowe lub arterowe z poddaszem. Dachy prosteste ,dwuspaowe.  To czy z garażem czy osobno to jeszcze nie wiem jak cenowo sie opłaca. Musze z majstrami pogadac.


Majstrowie to nie są moim zdaniem najlepsi doradcy, doradzą Ci tak, żeby jak najwięcej zarobić i jak najmniej się narobić, ale czy to będzie dobre dla Ciebie ?
Zdecyduj się czy chcesz dom parterowy czy piętrowy, poddasze to też koszty i problemy, lepsze jest pełne piętro. Garaż to wygoda ale swoje kosztuje.

A projekt ? Wejdź na stronę np.: 

http://z500.pl/ - nawet niezła strona, gdzie możesz zawęzić obszar poszukiwań wybierając interesujące Cię parametry, ja wybrałem ich ZX100 
http://archetyp.pl/ 
i wiele wiele innych, w internecie jest tego mnóstwo a nawet więcej. 

Moja rada, nie kupuj projektu zanim nie dostaniesz warunków zabudowy, chyba że jest plan zagospodarowania. 
I koniecznie zdefiniuj czego chcesz

----------


## Elfir

Bez wypisu z MPZP nie ma co tracić czasu na szukanie projektu.

Masz spora kwotę na budowę niewielkiego domu, więc ten wątek raczej nie dla ciebie  :smile: 

Jak znajdziesz projekt zajrzyj do działu z projektami domów "Jaki projekt wybrać?". Jak będziemy znali zapisy MPZP to wówczas coś dopasujemy do twoich potrzeb.

----------


## mbb.budowa

Hej,
Rozważam budowę domu zgodnie z projektem Z225 - 

http://z500.pl/projekt/200/Z225,komp...ne-ogolne.html

Po lekturze forum zdecydowałem się na projekt, który nie ma garażu :< Jedynym dodatkiem, ponad standard, będzie rekuperator.

Zerknijcie proszę wstępnie na projekt i podajcie informację, czy budżet 300k na samą budowę w Waszej opinii jest ok?
Dodam jeszcze, że działkę będę miał wraz z gazem, a w powyższej wartości nie ujmuję kosztów przyłączy oraz dostosowania działki (prace ziemne).

Chciałbym jeszcze podpytać, czy kalkulator budowlany (np. kb.pl) wylicza przybliżone wartości, czy z kosmosu? 
Zrobiłem tam wstępny kosztorys, wybierając wszystko najdroższe (za wyjątkiem stolarki, bo to będę miał rodzinnie) i wyskoczyło ~ 260k. 

Dzięki.

----------


## meczesiu

> Hej,
> Rozważam budowę domu zgodnie z projektem Z225 - 
> 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/200/Z225,komp...ne-ogolne.html
> 
> Po lekturze forum zdecydowałem się na projekt, który nie ma garażu :< Jedynym dodatkiem, ponad standard, będzie rekuperator.
> 
> Zerknijcie proszę wstępnie na projekt i podajcie informację, czy budżet 300k na samą budowę w Waszej opinii jest ok?
> Dodam jeszcze, że działkę będę miał wraz z gazem, a w powyższej wartości nie ujmuję kosztów przyłączy oraz dostosowania działki (prace ziemne).
> ...


Fajny projekt, myślę, że 300 tyś z ładną kuchnią i kwiatkiem na parapecie  się zmieścisz, wszystko zależy gdzie budujesz  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

bez problemu. Wywal okno połaciowe z garderoby. W łazience starczy jedno. W sypialni rodzicielskiej powiększ okno w szczycie

tyle, że...salon jest mały jak na dom jednorodzinny. W zasadzie kuchnia będzie zaraz przy kanapie. Dodatkowy pokój na parterze jest w porównaniu z częścią dzienną bardzo duży.
W sumie możesz zrobić w nim kuchnię zamkniętą.


komin pieca gazowego wypuść sobie przez ścianę - po co budować komin?

zamień wiatrołap z wc.

----------


## mbb.budowa

Dzięki

Odnośnie małego salonu, tak zdaję sobie z tego sprawę, choć co do zasady nie oglądamy telewizji, więc nie będzie to pokój, w którym będziemy spędzali życie.
Ewentualnie od czasu do czasu jak znajomi wpadną. Uwaga z zamianą wiatrołapu z WC bardzo mi się podoba.

----------


## Elfir

to jaki pokój będzie was integrował, jako rodzinę?

Po zmianie wc i wiatrołapu trzeba nieco przesunąć daszek - wysunięty okap.

----------


## mbb.budowa

Nie wiem, nie myślałem o integracji rodziny w pod kątem konkretnego pomieszczenia. Może to błąd...

Odnośnie wiatrołapu vs. WC, pewnie niuanse z tym związane będą wychodzić na etapie adaptacji.

----------


## daamiann88

A jak ocenicie ten dom... 
http://z500.pl/projekt/778/Z7_P_35,n...uzytkowym.html

Czy przy kwocie 350 tys dało by radę go wybudować pod klucz? 

- Bez kominów, bez okien dachowych
- dachówka ceramiczna, działka obok obecnego domu przy drodze wraz ze wszystkimi przyłączami

Sami w stanie jesteśmy zrobić ocieplenie podłóg, ułożenie podłogówki, ocieplenie styropianem, tynki zewnętrzne, ułożenie płytek, ułożenie przewodów WM, + jakieś inne drobne pierdoły

----------


## Elfir

nie podejmę się wyceny pod klucz. To bez sensu, bo jeden akceptuje panele za 30 zł/m2 a inny dechy za 200zł/m2.
Jedyny sensowny stan pod wycenę to deweloperski - z wylewkami, tynkami, instalacjami, ociepleniem, zainstalowanym piecem i zasobnikiem. 
Za 300 tyś powinno się go wybudowac bez problemu. Czy 50 tyś starczy na wykończeniówkę, to już zależy od was.
Ten dom jest bardzo mały i nieco bezsensowny jeśli chodzi o układ. Dodatkowo biuro dopuściło się oszustwa prezentując wielkość mebli na rzucie - zwróć uwagę, jak mała jest kanapa. Prawdopodobnie w rzeczywistości w salonie nie zmieści się stół.

----------


## daamiann88

Zapomniałem dodać, że do likwidacji idzie pokój koło salonu (10,1m2) i składzik koło kuchni, czyli razem uzyskujemy 40m2 otwartej przestrzeni, zależy też ile można by było ukrócić ścianę nośną naprzeciwko wejścia

----------


## Elfir

Zwróć uwagę, że na poddaszu pokoje są bardzo niskie - spróbuj znaleźć przekrój tego domu, to się przekonasz. 
Czym chcesz grzać?

----------


## Elfir

W sumie ten dom nie jest taki mały prawie 160 m2

----------


## daamiann88

Grzanie gazem lub pompa P-W, w całości podłogówka.

Poszukuje prostego w budowie domu. Parter, duży salon z aneksem na dole + pokój + wc z prysznicem (małe).
Poddasze koniecznie 3 pokoje i wc z prysznicem (duże)

Jeszcze lepszy projekt: 
http://z500.pl/projekt/653/Z92,wygod...-parterze.html

Skąd ta różnica w podanym kosztorysie? Aż 50tys?

----------


## Elfir

jak masz gaz w pobliżu to PC będzie nieekonomiczne w montażu. 
Przy twoich założeniach poszukałabym nieco mniejszego domku, ale z wyższym poddaszem, bardziej stromym dachem, tak by ścianka kolankowa miała ten 1-1,2 m wysokości.
Bo jak ci zależy na sypialni rodziców na poddaszu, to w tym projekcie jest na to za małe poddasze, a za duży parter.

----------


## daamiann88

A w tym drugim podanym przeze mnie projekcie? Na zdjęciach poddasze wygląda na przestronne

----------


## Elfir

różnice w kosztorysach - podejrzewam, że po prostu są to jakieś szacunki biura a nie prawdziwe kosztorysy.
Ten projekt jest na forum bardzo popularny - spokojnie dowiesz się ile kosztuje jego budowa w rzeczywistości:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ia-STUDIO-Z500
 Rysowałam do niego poprawki polepszające funkcjonalność wiatrołapu i schodów: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ciami/page347

----------


## MadziaiArtur

Ktos tu napisał ze w salonie tego projektu w rzeczywistosci nie zmiesci sie stół. Mysle ze to bzdura przeciez to 21 metrów owszem jak na dom to mały salon ale zmiesci sie i duzy naroznik i stół z 6 krzesłami.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Stół z 6 krzesłami to gdzieś 2,8 -3,0 m szerokosći. Jak stół będzie używany to ciężko z komunikacją z kuchnią i pozostałą częścią domu.

----------


## mania0006

Serdecznie witam, 
mam nadzieję, że ktoś spróbuje mi tutaj pomóc. Kupiliśmy działkę budowlaną 1500m okazyjnie i teraz zaczynamy myśleć na poważnie o budowie domu. Zależy nam na niskiej cenie całego przedsięwzięcia, chcemy obyć się bez kredytu. Stąd pytanie: czy uda nam się zbudować domy w tym stylu:
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ard...o_stale_ce.htm
lub
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ard...o_stale_ce.htm

do stanu wykończeniowego za maksymalnie 320-350 tysięcy zł? 350 to "kwota ściana" na bezkredytowe budowanie. Balkon chcę wywalić z projektu, dom prawdopodobnie zbudujemy z materiału tańszego niż beton komórkowy. Wykończenia na pewno zrobimy sami z pomocą rodziny.
Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## lotpaj

> Serdecznie witam, 
> mam nadzieję, że ktoś spróbuje mi tutaj pomóc. Kupiliśmy działkę budowlaną 1500m okazyjnie


Niestety nie ma tak, że kupiliście działkę "okazyjnie". Zapłaciliście za nią tyle, ile sprzedawca chciał za nią wziąć.
Można założyć, że to był zakup win-win, bo wy jesteście zadowoleni, a i sprzedający również.[/QUOTE]




> do stanu wykończeniowego za maksymalnie 320-350 tysięcy zł? 350 to "kwota ściana"


No to odbijecie się od tej ściany cholernie. 350 tys. + 20% za sam dom, a gdzie ogrodzenie?

----------


## PaRa

[QUOTE=mania0006;7240122]

1) Zależy nam na niskiej cenie całego przedsięwzięcia

2) dom prawdopodobnie zbudujemy z materiału tańszego niż beton komórkowy. 

3) Wykończenia na pewno zrobimy sami z pomocą rodziny.

/QUOTE]

1. Zazwyczaj jakość tego przedsięwzięcia zależy też od ceny, patrząc na projekt widzę, że nie zależy wam na wygodzie tylko na cenie.

2. Akurat materiał konstrukcyjny nie znaczy aż tak dużo w całości poniesionych kosztów

3. Tu akurat możesz oszczędzić bardzo dużo.

----------


## mania0006

Czyli mówicie, że to raczej niemożliwe, żeby zmieścić się w takiej kwocie z budową jednego z tych domów? 
Miałam nadzieję, że uda się bez większego kredytu, bo przyznam, że boję się uczucia zadłużenia w banku. Ile, tak mniej więcej wyjdzie wg Was budowa takiego domu bez wykończeń?

----------


## PaRa

> Czyli mówicie, że to raczej niemożliwe, żeby zmieścić się w takiej kwocie z budową jednego z tych domów? 
> Miałam nadzieję, że uda się bez większego kredytu, bo przyznam, że boję się uczucia zadłużenia w banku. Ile, tak mniej więcej wyjdzie wg Was budowa takiego domu bez wykończeń?


Z kwotą 350 tyś. jest możliwa budowa domu, i kilku osobom na forum to się udało. Ale musisz zmienić założenia : 

- dom parterowy, masz sporą działkę 

- garaż sporo kosztuje

- nie wiem dla ilu dom ma być osób, ale ten pokazany projekt jest drogi - dużo pomieszczeń ( strych, spiżarnia, pomieszczenia gospodarcze, itp. ) które kosztują, nie lepiej zbudować dom prostszy, mniejszy ale bardziej zaawansowany technicznie i przez to wygodniejszy i tańszy w późniejszej eksploatacji ?

Budowa domu to jedno, ale w moim przypadku formalności to 15 tyś. ( geodeta, kierownik budowy, mapy, projekt, adaptacja, przyłącze elektryczne, itp )

----------


## mamik

> Serdecznie witam, 
> mam nadzieję, że ktoś spróbuje mi tutaj pomóc. Kupiliśmy działkę budowlaną 1500m okazyjnie i teraz zaczynamy myśleć na poważnie o budowie domu. Zależy nam na niskiej cenie całego przedsięwzięcia, chcemy obyć się bez kredytu. Stąd pytanie: czy uda nam się zbudować domy w tym stylu:
> http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ard_malwa_2_paliwo_stale_ce.htm
> lub
> http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ard_modrzew_2_paliwo_stale_ce.htm
> 
> do stanu wykończeniowego za maksymalnie 320-350 tysięcy zł? 350 to "kwota ściana" na bezkredytowe budowanie. Balkon chcę wywalić z projektu, dom prawdopodobnie zbudujemy z materiału tańszego niż beton komórkowy. Wykończenia na pewno zrobimy sami z pomocą rodziny.
> Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedzi


Wskazane projekty raczej nie będą specjalnie tanie w budowie, przy powierzchni do 100-120 m2 zdecydowanie lepiej szukać domów parterowych, dach dwuspadowy, bez dodatkowych elementów, przy parterowym odpadają schody, a to też jakiś koszt.

Jeśli jesteście na początku drogi, to moja rada jest taka, żebyście spróbowali na razie przebrnąć przez wątki o kosztach budowy domu, czytajcie aż do znudzenia, na początku wszystko będzie niespójne, ale w końcu zaczniecie widzieć, na co uważać, co generuje koszty, czego nie da się uniknąć, ktore rozwiązania, pomimo, że kosztowne, są Wam potrzebne, albo po prostu chcecie mieć  :Smile: 

Wiele osób redukując koszty rezygnuje z garażu, kominka, balkonów - dla innych to must have, więc sami musicie podjąć decyzję, z czego możecie zrezygnować. Zauważ, że we wskazanych projektach likwidując balkon pozbywasz sie zadaszenia nad wejściem, więc coś w to miejsce musiałoby i tak powstać, tak więc w tym przypadku cięcie kosztow połowicznie.
Szukajcie projektu, gdzie pomieszczenia mokre i kotłownia będą blisko siebie, to pozwala uprościć instalacje i ograniczyc ilość kominów. Nie należy oszczędzać na elementach niewymienialnych, czyli fundament i ściany. Dach teoretycznie da się wymienić  :Smile: , ale oczywiście jest to na tyle kosztowny element, że raczej trzeba go zrobić raz  :Smile: 

Jeszcze jedna wskazówka - do szacowania kosztów budowy zwracajcie uwagę na powierzchnię całkowitą domu, a nie użytkową, warto też porównywać kubaturę, przy nieergonomicznie rozplanowanym domu powierzchnia stracona, nie wliczana do użytkowej, może być znaczna, a buduje się całość, a nie tylko metry "użytkowe".

----------


## mania0006

> Niestety nie ma tak, że kupiliście działkę "okazyjnie". Zapłaciliście za nią tyle, ile sprzedawca chciał za nią wziąć.
> Można założyć, że to był zakup win-win, bo wy jesteście zadowoleni, a i sprzedający również.


Myślę, że masz rację  :smile:  jest jednak na tej transakcji jeden przegrany, który uznał, że działka powinna być o 60 tys. droższa i od ceny o taką kwotę wyższej domaga się podatku.... Stąd też moje określenie okazyjnej ceny  :smile: 

Dziękuję Wam bardzo za pomoc w przekonaniu mojego narzeczonego do zmiany projektu  :smile:  ja osobiście nie chciałam tego klocka, nie chcę spędzić całego życia na sprzątaniu domu 150-190m, no i kredyt mi średnio odpowiada. Działkę mamy dość sporą, 30x50m więc dużo tam się da zbudować. Garaż musi być, bo jest to działka RO i warunkach zabudowy jest postawienie budynku gospodarczego, więc najprościej jest spełnić ten warunek stawiając garaż. W takim razie czy te projekty będą łatwiejsze w zrealizowaniu ich w dość niskiej cenie?
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/da_enzo_ps_ce.htm
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/arp...garazem_ce.htm
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...bukowej-5.html
bądź ewentualnie http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...omu-as-vi-nf40, bo jest bliżej wyobrażenia narzeczonego o idealnym domu.
Czytam bardzo dużo i naprawdę mi to pomaga. Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad opcją wybodowania domu z prefabrykatów, tylko nie znam jeszcze osoby, która postawiła dom w tej technologii, a bardzo chciałabym poznać opinie dotyczczące późniejszej eksploatacji.

----------


## lotpaj

> Myślę, że masz rację  jest jednak na tej transakcji jeden przegrany, który uznał, że działka powinna być o 60 tys. droższa i od ceny o taką kwotę wyższej domaga się podatku.... Stąd też moje określenie okazyjnej ceny


Oni tam wyliczenia mają z dupy wzięte i prawie zawsze się domagają większego podatku, bo im tak z tabelek wychodzi.
Być może strasznie zaniżyłeś cenę zakupu, stąd problem? 
Ja kupiłem działkę za 1X0tys., a u notariusza było 120tys., opłaciłem haracz w US i nikt się nie czepiał.

Aha! A tak w ogóle pomyślcie nad projektem indywidualnym - koszt +3-4 tys. od gotowego, ale ile radości będziecie mieć przy projektowaniu WŁASNEGO NIEPOWTARZALNEGO DOMU, to wam się zwróci w przyszłości, mając na uwadze ergonomię waszych niestandardowych rozwiązań. Budujecie dom dla siebie i kibel ma być tam, gdzie Wy chcecie i garderoba w sypialni, itd...

----------


## PaRa

> Garaż musi być, bo jest to działka RO i warunkach zabudowy jest postawienie budynku gospodarczego, więc najprościej jest spełnić ten warunek stawiając garaż.


Wcale nie musi, ja mam też budowę na działce rolnej, to że w pozwoleniu budowlanym mam budynek gospodarczy wcale nie znaczy że muszę go od razu zbudować.

----------


## Bejaro

> Wcale nie musi, ja mam też budowę na działce rolnej, to że w pozwoleniu budowlanym mam budynek gospodarczy wcale nie znaczy że muszę go od razu zbudować.


Musisz zrealizować całe zamierzenie budowlane które obejmuje projekt bo nie odbierzesz budynku w PINB

----------


## mania0006

U nas musi być już w projekcie budynek gospodarczy, niestety nie da się tego ominąć... Jakoś to przeżyjemy  :smile:  
Cenę mieliśmy mocno zaniżoną w porównaniu do cen w okolicy, dlatego Urząd bardzo chce od nas ściągnąć wyższy podatek, ale próbujemy to ominąć - przez lewą część działki bieginie średni napięcie. Nie przeszkadza w budowie, ale może uda się dzięki temu "zaniżyć" wartość działki  :smile: 
Bardzo dużo się u nas ostatnio działo, narzeczony zmienił trochę podejście i wybieramy teraz projekt tańszy, ale praktyczny. Nie udało mi się przekonać go do domu parterowego, więc musimy iść na kompromis. Najprawdopodobniej zrobimy go właśnie jako projekt indywidualny, ale będzie to na pewno coś na wzór tego:
http://z500.pl/projekt/652/Z212_GL,m...ne-ogolne.html
i wierzę, że zmieścimy się w naszym budżecie, który w sumie aż taki mały nie jest, czytam, że ludzie się porywają z dużo niższą sumą na budowę (podziwiam). Co powiecie o takim domu? Powinniśmy się zmieścić w 350 tysiącach czy może jeszcze szukać czegoś innego?

----------


## lotpaj

> i wierzę, że zmieścimy się w naszym budżecie, który w sumie aż taki mały nie jest, czytam, że ludzie się porywają z dużo niższą sumą na budowę (podziwiam). Co powiecie o takim domu? Powinniśmy się zmieścić w 350 tysiącach czy może jeszcze szukać czegoś innego?


Proszę Was...
Nie liczcie na to. A już na pewno nie bierzcie kredytu.
350tys. to jest rozsądna kwota wkładu własnego + 100000 kredytu.
Wy naprawdę nie czytacie analiz gospodarczych i nie wiecie, że za 10 lat nie będziecie mieli domu, ani pieniędzy?

Teraz wziąć kredyt, to jak strzelic sobie w łeb.

----------


## dawiddur

> Proszę Was...
> Nie liczcie na to. A już na pewno nie bierzcie kredytu.
> 350tys. to jest rozsądna kwota wkładu własnego + 100000 kredytu.
> Wy naprawdę nie czytacie *analiz gospodarczych* i nie wiecie, że *za 10 lat nie będziecie mieli domu, ani pieniędzy*?
> 
> Teraz wziąć kredyt, to jak strzelic sobie w łeb.


Możesz rozwinąć ten wątek poboczny?

----------


## Elfir

za 10 lat _Niemcy zabiorą ziemię, Żydzi kamienice...._

 :smile:

----------


## maciuspala

Kupa ludzi wybudowała niewielkie domy za 200-250 tys więc trzeba się zebrać trochę samemu zrobić i da się.Chyba że ktoś chce tylko przyjeżdżać doglądać jak idzie firmie i przelewy robić.
Sam jestem ciekaw ile kosztuje budowa domu, chciałbym się w 200 tys zmieścić( stan deweloperski, bez ogrodzenia kostki itp) ale parcia nie mam jak tą kwotę przekroczę.Dom mam mieć mały, przytulny i mocno oszczędny.Ale z pewnych rozwiązań nie zrezygnuje i nie ważne ile kosztują.

----------


## PaRa

> Kupa ludzi wybudowała niewielkie domy za 200-250 tys więc trzeba się zebrać trochę samemu zrobić i da się.Chyba że ktoś chce tylko przyjeżdżać doglądać jak idzie firmie i przelewy robić.
> Sam jestem ciekaw ile kosztuje budowa domu, chciałbym się w 200 tys zmieścić( stan deweloperski, bez ogrodzenia kostki itp) ale parcia nie mam jak tą kwotę przekroczę.Dom mam mieć mały, przytulny i mocno oszczędny.Ale z pewnych rozwiązań nie zrezygnuje i nie ważne ile kosztują.


Dom, który buduje powinienem zbudować za 300 tyś. według kosztorysu na stronie pracowni Z500. Wydałem już 311 tyś, a nie mam jeszcze sufitów podwieszanych, wentylacji mechanicznej, pompy ciepła z zasobnikiem ciepłej wody i zapłaconej podłogówki. Pracownia zakłada, że każdy ma blisko działki gaz, prąd i kanalizację, działka jest idealnie plaska a takie subtelne niezgodności  generują koszty : brak kanalizacji = szambo lub oczyszczalnia i już wydane kilka tyś.

Był już taki co chciał zbudować dom za 250 tyś. chyba mu się nie udało

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ghlight=arturo

----------


## maciuspala

Ja do budowy domu nie zaliczam projektu, adaptacji, oraz oczyszczalni no i zagospodarowania ogrodu.Trzeba wybrać taki projekt który jest tani w budowie i pilnować każde wydanej złotówki.Ile wyjdzie to wyjdzie choćbym miał tylko parter wykończyć lepsze to niż 36 m2 w bloku.
Ja akurat mam działkę płaską idealną, media na działce jedynie oczyszczanie będę robił.No i na wsiach inaczej się buduje inaczej płaci.Będzie ciężko ale nikt nie mówił że będzie łatwo.Jak już ruszy to jakoś poleci.

----------


## Busters

> Był już taki co chciał zbudować dom za 250 tyś. chyba mu się nie udało
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ghlight=arturo


Co nie zmienia faktu, ze wybudowal dom bardzo tanio i bardzo przyzwoicie. Zreszta jego dom ma 150m2, a wydal cos lekko ponad 300tys.
Skoro 310-320tys wystarczylo na dom 150m2 to chyba dom 100-120 mozna wybudowac za 250?

Duzo osob sie z niego smieje, a mogloby sie od niego sporo nauczyc.

----------


## fotohobby

140m2, poza tym z kopalni dostał odszkodowanie na dodatkowe zabezpieczenia w kwocie większej, niż go kosztowały.

----------


## Busters

> 140m2, poza tym z kopalni dostał odszkodowanie na dodatkowe zabezpieczenia w kwocie większej, niż go kosztowały.


145m2 jak juz chcesz sie klocic  :big tongue:  Z tego co pamietam te 310-320k to jest calkowity koszt, wiec 320-30k (chyba gdzies tyle dostal) wiec odliczajac to wychodzi ponizej 300.
Mniejsza o to, mam to generalnie gdzies. Chodzi mi tylko o to, ze smieja sie z niego, ze nie zmiescil sie w 250k, a dom tak czy inaczej wybudowal dosc tanio.


e: zwrot 35k wiec 320-35=285k

----------


## fotohobby

145 m2  :smile: 
I dlaczego odejmujesz ten zwrot ?

----------


## dawiddur

Bo w innych miejscach kraju, w 95% przypadków tego kosztu by nie było.

----------


## Elfir

Mnie też wydawało się, że zbuduję dom do 250 tyś, a wyszło prawie 300 tyś. do stanu deweloperskiego. Z tym, że systemem gospodarczym a nie własnymi rękoma.
Jak ktoś buduje po raz pierwszy, nie jest zawodowym budowlańcem i nie ma profesjonalnego kosztorysu, ciężko by udało mu się wszystkie wydatki przewidzieć.


Nawet architekci, którzy chcieli wybudować dom za 150 tyś systemem gospodarczym przejechali się na kosztorysie o 50%

----------


## Busters

> 145 m2 
> I dlaczego odejmujesz ten zwrot ?


eh, chyba sie nie rozumiemy. Zobacz moj wczesniejszy post. Napisalem, ze dom kosztowal go lekko ponad 300k i nic nie odejmowalem (no bo tak jak piszesz sa rozne warunki - jeden doplaca duzo wiecej za przylacze a inny musi doplacac, bo ma szkody gornicze) .
Zaczalem odejmowac, po tym jak sam napisales, ze dostal zwrot ktorego wczesniej nie liczylem, ale oczywiscie jest to bezsensowne. Nie wiem po co to odjalem, zasugerowalem sie Twoim postem niepotrzebnie  :big tongue: 
Suma sumarum wydal na dom 310-320k, co jest niska cena za taki metraz. Nie wiem po co wchodzimy w jakies glupie dyskusje  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Bo w innych miejscach kraju, w 95% przypadków tego kosztu by nie było.


Jakie zabezpieczenie w jego SSO kosztowało 35 tyś ?

----------


## fotohobby

> eh, chyba sie nie rozumiemy. Zobacz moj wczesniejszy post. Napisalem, ze dom kosztowal go lekko ponad 300k i nic nie odejmowalem (no bo tak jak piszesz sa rozne warunki - jeden doplaca duzo wiecej za przylacze a inny musi doplacac, bo ma szkody gornicze) .
> Zaczalem odejmowac, po tym jak sam napisales, ze dostal zwrot ktorego wczesniej nie liczylem, ale oczywiscie jest to bezsensowne. Nie wiem po co to odjalem, zasugerowalem sie Twoim postem niepotrzebnie 
> Suma sumarum wydal na dom 310-320k, co jest niska cena za taki metraz. Nie wiem po co wchodzimy w jakies glupie dyskusje



Cena jest OK, to prawda.
Ale zaliczył rozjazd o 70tyś, czyli 28% szacowanego kosztu inwestycji co też jakimś powodem do dumy nie jest.

----------


## PaRa

> Chodzi mi tylko o to, ze smieja sie z niego, ze nie zmiescil sie w 250k, a dom tak czy inaczej wybudowal dosc tanio.


Nie zauważyłem żeby ktoś się z niego śmiał, na pewno naginał wszystko do swojej tezy, że się da a potem nie liczył podbudowy chyba bo od teścia.


fotohobby  też nie wydał na swój dom fortuny, za 250 tyś. da się wybudować dom bez problemu, wszystko zależy od projektu, metrażu, własnych umiejętności i czasu, który można poświęcić na pracę na budowie.

----------


## Bracianka

DA ENZO PS CE w mojej okolicy bez problemu za 300 do deweloperskiego się postawi. Jeśli jeszcze ma się trochę zdolności, bo do 300 można nawet zamieszkać.

----------


## Malcolm

Ja na swój dom wg projektu z91 wydałem wraz z odbiorami poniżej 300tyś zł. Wliczając w to ogrodzenie, bramę, furtki, napędy, sprzęty do kuchni, toitoia, garaż blaszany i dużo innych rzeczy. Na materiałach i ociepleniu (20cm styropianu 031 w ścianach i podłodze, 40cm wełny na strychu) nie oszczędzałem. Do zrobienia została mi tylko elewacja i podbitka na którą mam materiały...czyli się da... :yes:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Malcoln, da się tylko trzeba liczyć 2500 zł za m2 i gdzieś 2200 zł m2 przy dużym nakładzie pracy własnej. Masz domek 110 m2 więc wszystko się zgadza

----------


## hajnel

Dodam tylko nieśmiało żeby liczyć za m2 powierzchni całkowitej, a nie użytkowej...

----------


## lukaszu

Witam, czy z poniższym projektem można się zmieścić w 350tyś zł?
https://www.domywstylu.pl/projekt-domu-neptun_4.php

W założeniu całość będzie wykonywała jedna firma.
Działkę posiadam, projekt, opłaty geodezyjne, pozwolenia itp już za sobą.

----------


## wally666

Jestem teoretykiem wiec nie przywiazuj sie do mojej opinii ale skoro powierzchni calkowitej masz ok. 166m2 to raczej nie masz szans, nawet w 400tys bedzie Ci sie ciezko zmiescic. Ale jak zwykle, wszystko zalezy od materialow wykonczeniowych.

----------


## Busters

> Witam, czy z poniższym projektem można się zmieścić w 350tyś zł?
> https://www.domywstylu.pl/projekt-domu-neptun_4.php
> 
> W założeniu całość będzie wykonywała jedna firma.
> Działkę posiadam, projekt, opłaty geodezyjne, pozwolenia itp już za sobą.


Tak albo nie. Jesli nie bedziesz szalal to bez problemu.

----------


## cob_ra

U nas wydaliśmy do dnia dzisiejszego ok 228tys nie licząc kosztów notariusza, projektu, adaptacji, kierownika-koszt blisko 11tys.

Mamy zrobioną elewację zagruntowaną-praca własna, tynki, wylewki-styropian praca własna, podłogówka, materiały na wykończenie garażu, płytki farby są, pom. gosp. płytki i kleje są, szlifowanie tynków, gruntowanie i malowanie we własnym zakresie. Układanie płytek, podłogi i wykończenia będzie praca własna. 

Brakuje WM, PC, izolacji na stropie i wylewek, ocieplenia między krokwiami, docelowe krycie dachu, koszt ok 17k na gotowo z rynnami.  

Powierzchnia zabudowy 151, całkowita 186,77, użytkowa 98, garaż 18 m2. Dane z projektu, zmian nie robilismy więc metraże nie zmieniły się.

----------


## lukaszu

Świetnie, dzięki wielkie. Zatem jest to realne.

----------


## zyhu

każda praca, jaką robimy sami to praktycznie 1\2 kosztów tego, co byśmy zapłacili z robocizną. przekonałem się o tym niejednokrotnie.

płot z montażem ( panelowy ) z bramą i furtką kosztowałby mnie 8300 z montażem na gotowo. podwinąłem rękawy, łopata do ręki, betoniarka i w tydzien przęsło po przęśle na luzie go zrobiłem. koszt materiałów ? 3700.

i tak mogę z wszystkim. wycena kompletnego ocieplenia 35 000 zł z podbitką i tynkiem na gotowo. 
myślę, że pracą własną zmieszczę się w 16 tys.

jak ktoś robi sam, sporo zaoszczędzi. dlatego jeden za ten sam dom da 400 000 zł, a drugi 280 000 i ten pierwszy się dziwi. można.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Oczywiście, że można. Wiadome, że robocizna kosztuje. Tylko jest wiele osób, które się nie znają i sami nie za bardzo cokolwiek zrobią, a jest jeszcze druga grupa, która koncentruje się na Swojej pracy i zarabia kasę. Pamiętajcie, że domy budują też ludzie, którzy zarabiają 8-12 tyś. miesięcznie i nikt nie bedzię z Nich brał tygodnia wolnego, żeby zaoszczędzić 2000-3000 zł bo średnio mu się to opłaca....

Ja jak narazie wydałem 145 000 na SSO (dom z poddaszem, 168 m po podłogach, 145 użytkowej)

----------


## wally666

Czemu wprowadzacie kolege *lukaszu* w blad? Przeciez wyraznie napisal "W założeniu całość będzie wykonywała jedna firma." a Wy mu piszecie o ogromnym wkladzie wlasnym typu ogrodzenie, ocieplenie z tynkami, tynki wewnetrzne, plytki, podbitki itd.

*lukaszu* doprecyzuj o co pytasz - do jakiego stanu chcesz sie zmiescic z tym domem w zalozonym budzecie 350kPLN tj. fundamenty, sciany, instalacje, dach z pokryciem, okna, instalacje, wylewki, tynki, ocieplenie, podlogi na gotowo itp.

----------


## zyhu

zgadzam się w 100%. ale moim zdaniem warto zakasać rękawy, dla oszcędności na domku 100-150 tys. kwota warta świeczki

----------


## wally666

> zgadzam się w 100%. ale moim zdaniem warto zakasać rękawy, dla oszcędności na domku 100-150 tys. kwota warta świeczki


Oczywiscie, to ogromne mozliwosci ale umowmy sie, ilu z nas poradzi sobie z takimi pracami w tzw. wolnym czasie. Jeszcze jakas drobnica typu malowanie lub przykrecanie gniazdek lub oswietlenia to pikus, moze nawet panele umialbym polozyc ale poprawne ocieplenie budynku, tynki wew. albo zewnetrzne lub kladzenie instalacji wod-kan lub elektrycznej zgodnie ze sztuka to juz wyzszy stopien wtajemniczenia

----------


## lukaszu

Jestem świadomy, że samodzielna praca z pomocą bliskich to największa oszczędność i dodatkowo "jak sobie pościelesz". Możesz zrobić lepiej niż firma, a jednocześnie popełnić błędy które będą niosły spore konsekwencje. Z tym że 1) trzeba mieć czas 2) trzeba mieć pojęcie 3) trzeba mieć osoby życzliwe do pomocy. Od 4 lat odkładam pieniądze z wypłat z żoną, mamy na teraz działkę + 160.000zł. Za rok podejrzewam, że będę miał około 220.000zł. Kredytu nie wezmę większego niż max 150.000zł a może i mniejszy mimo, że banki z przyjemnością dałyby sporo więcej.

Za rok będę mógł wystartować z uwagi na wejście w życie nowego pzp oraz około 6 miesiącach tematu papierkowego, geodezyjnego itp. Zatem zakładam budżet około 370.000zł na starcie.

Samodzielnie co potrafię i lubię robić to kłaść panele, malować ściany. Pewnie drzwi też sam zamontuję. Jedyna pomoc znajomego będzie w temacie pompy ciepła (pozioma, około 300-400m źródła) bo działkę mam dużą. Pewnie pomoże również z podłogówką oraz wentylacją mechaniczną. Pozostałe rzeczy wykona firma kolegi, jednocześnie mojego Klienta. Pewne elementy jak panele podłogowe, drzwi, okna dostanę z rabatem. Podejrzewam, ze to co napisałem to niewielka oszczędność.

Co do wykończeń, nie lubię zbajerowanych mieszkań katalogowych. Nie chcę zbajerowanych sufitów, łuków, półek z płyty itd. Jestem zwolennikiem prostych ścian, ostrych kątów, ładnego kolorku i pamiątek na ścianie.

Aaa jeszcze kluczowa rzecz - strop żelbetowy. 
Nie chcę wełny mineralnej!

Kalkulując, średnio zarabiam około 10.000zł miesięcznie więc nabywanie wiedzy, czytanie i praca samodzielna nie będzie bardziej się opłacała niż czas poświęcony na dotychczasową pracę. Zresztą i tak nie znajdę czasu zaniedbując pracę i podcinając gałąź która daje możliwości budowy i przyszłego spłacania kredytu.

Zatem jak sytuacja wygląda mając taki przekrój?

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

lukaszu, perspektywa dobra. Kredyt 150-200 tyś zł ok.

Tylko przemyśl co ma robić firma, gdzie FV, gdzie bez FV. Mi dom do stanu SSO budują górale, ale już wszystkie instalacje (bez elektryki) zleciłem firmie, FV, umowa (36 miesięcy gwarancji, ubezpieczenie OC, usuwanie usterek do 48 h) Wiem, że taniej wyszłoby bez FV ale to skomplikowane tematy (PC,WM rekuperacja ) i nie chciałem ryzykować z fachowcami, co ich później nie znajdę jak coś się zepsuje, nie bedzie działać jak powinno

----------


## zyhu

> Oczywiscie, to ogromne mozliwosci ale umowmy sie, ilu z nas poradzi sobie z takimi pracami w tzw. wolnym czasie. Jeszcze jakas drobnica typu malowanie lub przykrecanie gniazdek lub oswietlenia to pikus, moze nawet panele umialbym polozyc ale poprawne ocieplenie budynku, tynki wew. albo zewnetrzne lub kladzenie instalacji wod-kan lub elektrycznej zgodnie ze sztuka to juz wyzszy stopien wtajemniczenia


są rzeczy, że albo się ich nie potrafi zrobić i lepiej się za to nie brać albo są nieopłacalne dla roboty samodzielnej

np elektryki się nigdy nie podejmę, bo nie mam o tym pojęcia. ale styropian na ziemi rozłożyłem lepiej jak firma sąsiadowi. tylko oni to robili 2 dni, ja 3 tygodnie popołudniówek. 700m2 tynków bym robił chyba 5 lat. ekipa zrobiła idealnie w 3 tygodnie.

trzeba wszystko przekalkulować co się opłaca a co nie. ściany działowe do wymurowania miałem za 10 000 zł robocizny. miesiąc, ale zrobiłem sam z pomocnikiem,

----------


## lukaszu

Koledzy, mając na uwadze to co napisałem, to co sam zrobię (czyli niewiele i pierdoły) koszt domu tego typu co Neptun IV jest możliwy w 350.000?

----------


## Busters

> Koledzy, mając na uwadze to co napisałem, to co sam zrobię (czyli niewiele i pierdoły) koszt domu tego typu co Neptun IV jest możliwy w 350.000?


Zalezy. Jesli chcesz zatrudnic dewelopera, ktory zrobi wszystko od A do Z to nie ma szans. Jesli masz czas na zatrudnianie roznych ekip do poszczegolnych prac, wyszukiwac materialy samemu. Bedziesz swiadomym inwestorem, ktory wie gdzie mozna zaoszczedzic, a gdzie nie i co ile kosztuje to jest duza szansa.
Tez duzo zalezy od tego jakie chcesz ogrzewanie, jakie materialy, ile ocieplenia, jakie wykonczenie etc etc.

----------


## kochas

Witam Panowie, jak myślicie, czy ten dom dam radę wybudować w kwocie 500tyś?
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/dom-z-widokiem-2

----------


## wally666

Pamietaj, ze to wątek dot.domow ok 300tys pln, po drugie powierzchnia całkowita (a taka musisz wybudować i urządzić) to ponad 300m2 więc w mojej skromnej ocenie nawet wycena "pod klucz" podana na stronie wydaje się optymistyczna i bez wolnych 700tys bym nie startował.

----------


## imrahil

> Witam Panowie, jak myślicie, czy ten dom dam radę wybudować w kwocie 500tyś?
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/dom-z-widokiem-2


nie ma najmniejszych szans

----------


## Margo87

Witam, Czy jest szansa postawić ten domek w kwocie 300 tys. ??
http://z500.pl/projekt/680/Z241_GP,d...ne-ogolne.html

Stan surowy zamknięty na pewno firmami, tynki, wylewki itp pewnie też, reszta prac jak panele, malowanie itp już sami i z pomocą znajomych i rodziny. 

Fundusze na działkę już mamy, jeszcze zbieramy na spłatę kredytu obecnego mieszkania tu myślę max 2-3 lata i chcemy wziąć nowy kredyt na budowę domu. Ze sprzedaży mieszkania (wartość 200-250 tys. zł) planuje zrobić podjazd, ogrodzenie itp a resztę odłożyć albo nadpłacić kredyt, Jak myślicie jest sens marzyć??

----------


## stefek1980

Powinno się udać.  Przemyśl wszystko, dom raczej słabo ocieplony w tym projekcie. Kotłownie zrobiłbym na gaz, lepiej ocieplił cały dom.

----------


## firewall

> Jak myślicie jest sens marzyć??


Pewnie że jest sens. Domek prosty - powinno udać się.

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam Panowie, jak myślicie, czy ten dom dam radę wybudować w kwocie 500tyś?
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/dom-z-widokiem-2


Banieczka

----------


## Margo87

Dziękuje za odpowiedź, ogrzewanie tylko gazowe  :smile:  teraz mam takie i jestem bardzo zadowolona, szczerze nawet nie zauważyłam jaka jest grubosc ocieplenia ale 15 cm myślę, że minimum, nad materiałem też pewnie będe dopiero myśleć jak już będe bliżej do zrealizowania planu jakim jest budowa domu  :smile:  Na pewno chcę poszerzyć garaż i chyba zmniejszyc największy pokój na rzecz salonu.

----------


## PaRa

> Dziękuje za odpowiedź, ogrzewanie tylko gazowe  teraz mam takie i jestem bardzo zadowolona, szczerze nawet nie zauważyłam jaka jest grubosc ocieplenia ale 15 cm myślę, że minimum, nad materiałem też pewnie będe dopiero myśleć jak już będe bliżej do zrealizowania planu jakim jest budowa domu  Na pewno chcę poszerzyć garaż i chyba zmniejszyc największy pokój na rzecz salonu.


 Zaczynasz od dupy strony, działki nie masz a myślisz o projekcie domu i ile będzie kosztował. Jak będzie działka, a co za tym idzie warunki zabudowy to dopiero wtedy szukasz projektu, na pewno koncepcja jest dobra : dom mały i w miarę prosty.

----------


## Margo87

Może i od dupy strony ale szukam własnie działki pod budowę takiego domu.... innego nie chcę. Ma być 100% parterowy, max 100m2 a dach 2 spadowy podobno najtanszy.... jeśli MPZP będzie wymagał np mniejszy kąt dachu wtedy będe ew. modyfikować projekt lub szukać innego.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Jestem świadomy, że samodzielna praca z pomocą bliskich to największa oszczędność i dodatkowo "jak sobie pościelesz". Możesz zrobić lepiej niż firma, a jednocześnie popełnić błędy które będą niosły spore konsekwencje. Z tym że 1) trzeba mieć czas 2) trzeba mieć pojęcie 3) trzeba mieć osoby życzliwe do pomocy. Od 4 lat odkładam pieniądze z wypłat z żoną, mamy na teraz działkę + 160.000zł. Za rok podejrzewam, że będę miał około 220.000zł. Kredytu nie wezmę większego niż max 150.000zł a może i mniejszy mimo, że banki z przyjemnością dałyby sporo więcej.
> 
> Za rok będę mógł wystartować z uwagi na wejście w życie nowego pzp oraz około 6 miesiącach tematu papierkowego, geodezyjnego itp. Zatem zakładam budżet około 370.000zł na starcie.
> 
> Samodzielnie co potrafię i lubię robić to kłaść panele, malować ściany. Pewnie drzwi też sam zamontuję. Jedyna pomoc znajomego będzie w temacie pompy ciepła (pozioma, około 300-400m źródła) bo działkę mam dużą. Pewnie pomoże również z podłogówką oraz wentylacją mechaniczną. Pozostałe rzeczy wykona firma kolegi, jednocześnie mojego Klienta. Pewne elementy jak panele podłogowe, drzwi, okna dostanę z rabatem. Podejrzewam, ze to co napisałem to niewielka oszczędność.
> 
> Co do wykończeń, nie lubię zbajerowanych mieszkań katalogowych. Nie chcę zbajerowanych sufitów, łuków, półek z płyty itd. Jestem zwolennikiem prostych ścian, ostrych kątów, ładnego kolorku i pamiątek na ścianie.
> 
> Aaa jeszcze kluczowa rzecz - strop żelbetowy. 
> ...


Co do kredytu, to zebys sie nie zablokowal. Tez chcialem maly, i wiesz ze nikt nie chcial dac? Bo na takie drobjiejsze rzeczy mialem na biezaco, ale zeby zrobic dach (70k) i okna (35k) na raz nie mialem, a chcialem przyspieszyc bo mlody mial sie rodzic i zeby juz byc na swoim. I byla ztraszna kombinacja zsby zanizyc kosztorys, bo oni nie dadza kredytu tak malego zeby wg nich dom nie byl gotowy. Wlasnie np na okna i dach a wykonczeniowke we wlasnym zakresie. Koszorys mialem po najnizszych mozliwych cenach zrobiony a i tak musiakem wziac 20k wiecej niz chcialem. I tez bylo tak ze zrobilem dach, i zanim zglosilem do banku jego zrobienie, zrobilem we wlasnym zakresie duzo innych rzeczy zeby wykazac jak najwiecej pozycji z kosztorysu. Ale sie rozpisalem, ale chodzilo o to zebys mial swiadomosc ze za malego kredytu nikt ci nie da nawet jak im pokazesz ze zarabiasz tyle ze po wykorzystaniu od nich kasy bedziesz mial na wykonczenie

----------


## stefek1980

Zawsze można wpisać więcej a pod koniec napisać pismo o zmniejszenie kredytu ( niewykorzystanie).

----------


## chemical

> Witam, Czy jest szansa postawić ten domek w kwocie 300 tys. ??
> http://z500.pl/projekt/680/Z241_GP,d...ne-ogolne.html


akurat, mam ten domek ale w wersji zmodyfikowanej do 97m2,  wersja z garażem jest słaba, za te parę stówek architekta zrobiła mi większy garaż,
generalnie tak tu jest namieszane w tym wątku, że nie wiadomo co kto chce zrobić za 300tys,  czy z wykończeniem, podjazdem, ogrodzeniem ?

"Ze sprzedaży mieszkania (wartość 200-250 tys. zł) planuje zrobić podjazd, ogrodzenie itp" - czy podjazd będzie marmurowy ? a ogrodzenie pozłacane ? kosmiczny budżet jak na ten cel, ale nie to miałeś na myśli...

----------


## arizona666

witam,
a jak myslicie czy kwota 300tys jest realna do zbudowania domu wg.ponizszego projektu?

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-lisandra-WOK1061

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Nie ma szans, duży dom, z poddaszem, spory dach, dużo okien dachowych

----------


## Margo87

> "Ze sprzedaży mieszkania (wartość 200-250 tys. zł) planuje zrobić podjazd, ogrodzenie itp" - czy podjazd będzie marmurowy ? a ogrodzenie pozłacane ? kosmiczny budżet jak na ten cel, ale nie to miałeś na myśli...


Przecież nie napisałam, że 200-250 tys. zł chce przeznaczyć na podjazd, ogrodzenie itp. tylko część a reszte odłożyć na konto lub nadpłacić kredyt.

----------


## firewall

pomysł dobry,ale do projektu bym nie przywiązywał się. Lepiej znaleźć super działkę i do niej zrobić sobie projekt indywidualny, posiłkując się projektami które podobają się tobie. Koszt wyjdzie zbliżony.

----------


## arizona666

czy okna dachowe sa tak strasznie drogie? chyba nie z tej sredniej polki cenowej?
A wg. Twojej opinii ile potrzeba na taki dom?

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

okna połaciowe, średnia półka z kołnierzem 2000 PLN.

na stronie DOM.PL masz koszt developerski w kwocie 305 000 + wykończenie + otoczenie domu = 450 000 zł.

Trzeba liczyć średnio 2 500 zł z metr po podłodze

----------


## Arturo72

> czy okna dachowe sa tak strasznie drogie? chyba nie z tej sredniej polki cenowej?
> A wg. Twojej opinii ile potrzeba na taki dom?


Sam dom z poddaszem uzytkowym jest znacznie droższy od parterowki.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Zawsze można wpisać więcej a pod koniec napisać pismo o zmniejszenie kredytu ( niewykorzystanie).


Niby tak, tylko zwroc uwage ze prowizje od kresytu placisz od zdeklarowanej wartosci a nie wykorzystanej.

----------


## Arturo72

> Niby tak, tylko zwroc uwage ze prowizje od kresytu placisz od zdeklarowanej wartosci a nie wykorzystanej.


Prowizja od kredytu to pikus.

----------


## PaRa

> Prowizja od kredytu to pikus.


 Nauczony 2 kredytami wiem, że najlepszy kredyt to ten którego nie bierzesz. Prowizja to dopiero początek, dojdą jeszcze inspekcje, ubezpieczenia, prowizje itp.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nauczony 2 kredytami wiem, że najlepszy kredyt to ten którego nie bierzesz. Prowizja to dopiero początek, dojdą jeszcze inspekcje, ubezpieczenia, prowizje itp.


A ja sobie kredyt hipoteczny bardzo chwalę,nawet na 100% budowy.

----------


## PaRa

> A ja sobie kredyt hipoteczny bardzo chwalę,nawet na 100% budowy.


 To oczywiście zależy od sytuacji, każdy ma inną. Kredyty za mieszkania spłacają lokatorzy i to będzie mam nadzieję moja emerytura a dom jestem w stanie zbudować ze oszczędności i pieniędzy ze sprzedaży mieszkania które nie było na kredyt. 
 Ja bym się nie zdecydował ma 100% kredyt, zawsze staram się mieć 20-25 % bufor finansowy.

----------


## kajzer83

witam!
Mam dzialke 24,5  na 39,5 z wjazdem od zachodu. MPZP mówi ze  moge sie wybudować w odległosci 13 metrów od granicy działki. Moze ktoś podsunie jakis projekcik?bo szukam i nie moge znalezc. Najlepiej parteróweczka. Budzet ok 450 tys

----------


## jarekpolak

łatwiej się zmieścić w kwocie tematowej jeśli możliwe jest budowanie z tzw. oszczędności bo chyba należałoby doliczyć koszty kredytu do zbudowania tegoż budynku. Czyli nie ile kredytu dostaliśmy tylko ile musimy zapłacić za ten dom, ile rzeczywiście wyniesie nas przyjemność mieszkania we własnym domu.

----------


## Arturo72

> łatwiej się zmieścić w kwocie tematowej jeśli możliwe jest budowanie z tzw. oszczędności bo chyba należałoby doliczyć koszty kredytu do zbudowania tegoż budynku. Czyli nie ile kredytu dostaliśmy tylko ile musimy zapłacić za ten dom, ile rzeczywiście wyniesie nas przyjemność mieszkania we własnym domu.


Jak zauważył RaPa wszysto zależy od sytuacji.
W moim przypadku mieszkanie spłaca kredyt na dom czyli dla mnie kredyt hipoteczny jest dobrą sprawą.

----------


## jarekpolak

Zgadza się, jednak uważam, że rozsądnie byłoby ująć koszty kredytu, czyli całkowitą kwotę do spłaty plus ewentualne oszczędności do podsumowania kosztorysu za budowę domu i wtedy określić czy się zmieściło w 300 000 czy też nie. Koszt kredytu na taką kwotę powiedzmy 250 jest dość spory i może zrobić dużą różnicę dotyczącą tematu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Zgadza się, jednak uważam, że rozsądnie byłoby ująć koszty kredytu, czyli całkowitą kwotę do spłaty plus ewentualne oszczędności do podsumowania kosztorysu za budowę domu i wtedy określić czy się zmieściło w 300 000 czy też nie. Koszt kredytu na taką kwotę powiedzmy 250 jest dość spory i może zrobić dużą różnicę dotyczącą tematu.


Nie tak prosto,koszt kredytu to przez 30 lat 300tys.zl ale przez te 30 lat mam z mieszkania też 300tys.zl(wynajem) czyli koszt kredytu hipotecznego dla mnie równa się 0 a po 30 latach mam dom o wartości min.kosztów budowy czyli 300tys.zł i mam mieszkanie o wartości 250 tys.zl czyli kredyt hipoteczny nie dość że wyszedł na 0 to i zarobił sam na siebie przez te 30 lat o wartość mieszkania.

Dlatego dziwię się ludziom sprzedającym mieszkania żeby zmniejszać kredyt.

----------


## wally666

Arturo72, mimo że Twoj plan na kredyt ma sens, to nie zauwazasz kosztu kredytu: miales mieszkanie za 250k + wziąłeś 300k na dom (łącznie 550k). Tyle, ze splacasz 400k za kredyt wartosci 300k. Tak więc po 30 latach masz dom wartości 300k plus mieszkanie 250k ale nie masz już 100k które byś odłożył a musiałeś wydać na kredyt. Oczywiście to czysta teoria która nigdy nie stanie się prawdą bo pod koniec kredytu obie nieruchomosci mogą być warte ponad bańkę. 

Pozdro

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72, mimo że Twoj plan na kredyt ma sens, to nie zauwazasz kosztu kredytu: miales mieszkanie za 250k + wziąłeś 300k na dom (łącznie 550k). Tyle, ze splacasz 400k za kredyt wartosci 300k. Tak więc po 30 latach masz dom wartości 300k plus mieszkanie 250k ale nie masz już 100k które byś odłożył a musiałeś wydać na kredyt. Oczywiście to czysta teoria która nigdy nie stanie się prawdą bo pod koniec kredytu obie nieruchomosci mogą być warte ponad bańkę. 
> 
> Pozdro


Nie jest tak,mam mieszkanie warte 250tys.zł,wziąlem kredyt 400tys.zł który za 30 lat będzie mnie kosztował 650tys.zł.
Gdybym sprzedał mieszkanie i splacił kredyt to mam tylko i wyłacznie kredyt 150tys.zł który bedzie mnie kosztował za 30 lat 250tys.zł ale za to mam dom warty 500tys.zł czyli  250tys.zł do przodu.
Po wybudowaniu mam dalej mieszkanie warte 250tys.zł i dom warty 500tys.zł i kredyt 650tys.zł czyli +100tys.zł po 30 latach.
Ale mieszkania nie sprzedaje a wynajmuje i z niego mam po 30 latach 300tys.zł czyli po 30 latach mam mieszkanie warte 250tys.zł,mam dom warty 500tys.zl,mam kredyt -650tys.zł i mam +300tys.zł z wynajmu czyli po 30 latach dzieki kredytowi mam +100tys.zł i mam dom i mam mieszkanie  :smile:

----------


## PaRa

> Dlatego dziwię się ludziom sprzedającym mieszkania żeby zmniejszać kredyt.


 Ja sprzedałem mieszkanie, bo :
- mam 2 kredyty CHF i nie ma już zdolności kredytowej
- nie chce kolejnego kredytu, wkurzających procedur, opłat, prowizji, i kagańca na 30 lat.

 A wracając do meritum, za 300 tyś. da się wybudować dom, tylko trzeba szukać projektów spełniających kilka założeń : dom o małym metrażu całkowitym, około 100 m2, najlepiej prosta parterówka, z dachem płaskim lub 2 spadowym.

 Kosztorys mojego projektu to około 300 tyś., a wydałem już 350 tyś. i do stanu developerskiego brakuje mi jeszcze z 50 tyś., koszt m2 to w tym momencie 2013 zł., czyli twierdzenie o koszcie m2 około 2500 zł jest jak najbardziej prawdziwe, myślę że wyrobię się w 3000 zł za m2 z wykończeniem ( życie i żona pokaże ).

----------


## compi

> Jak zauważył RaPa wszysto zależy od sytuacji.
> W moim przypadku mieszkanie spłaca kredyt na dom czyli dla mnie kredyt hipoteczny jest dobrą sprawą.


Mi kasę daje prababcia, więc również sprawa jest oczywista. Dobrze jest mieć prababcię.

----------


## B_i_U

> Sam dom z poddaszem uzytkowym jest znacznie droższy od parterowki.


Arturo a czemuż to? Ja raczej dochodzę do odwrotnych wniosków.

----------


## firewall

BiU, poczytaj posty Arturo to dowiesz się ( no, wszystkiego nie poczytasz bo skasował kilka tysięcy postów niewygodnych dla niego). 
Odpowiedź jest prosta - bo sam posiada parterówkę!

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo a czemuż to? Ja raczej dochodzę do odwrotnych wniosków.


Strop drewniany zamiast lanego,izolacja stropu zamiast dachu i zabudowy k-g,utracone m2 pod skosami za które i tak trzeba zapłacić,utracone m2 na schody za które i tak trzeba zapłacić,koszt schodów,kosztowniejsza instalacja w domu z poddaszem itp.

----------


## Elfir

Zależy od wielkości parterówki. Przy wielkości pow. całkowitej 100-120 m2 prosta parterówka na pewno wychodzi taniej. 
Powyżej już dużo zależy od konkretnej konstrukcji i skomplikowania bryły.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Zależy od wielkości parterówki. Przy wielkości pow. całkowitej 100-120 m2 prosta parterówka na pewno wychodzi taniej. 
> Powyżej już dużo zależy od konkretnej konstrukcji i skomplikowania bryły.


nie zgodze sie, przy zalozeniach ktore podal arturo w poscie wyzej parterowka zawsze wyjdzie taniej. Pomijam to ze ktos moze w parterowce zrobic kafelki po 500zl za metr a z poddaszem za 30 metr i wtedy porownywanie nie ma sensu. Ale porownujac przy tej samej jakosci i cenie materialow parterowka wyjdzie taniej. Plus dodatkowe korzysci nie przeliczalne, nie trzeba biegac po schodach, dom jest przestronniejszy, nie nagrzewa sie tak poddasze itd

----------


## Elfir

jacek - nigdy nie biorę pod uwagę wykończenia, wyłącznie stan deweloperski. 

Duża, rozłożysta parterówka 200m2 nie wyjdzie taniej od zwartego, prostego domu z poddaszem tej samej powierzchni (2x100m2). 
Koszty dachu (w tym konstrukcja i krycie) będą za duże. Do tego instalacje, które będą bardziej rozproszone.

Mała parterówka - tak, tańsza. Duża raczej podobnie jak dom z poddaszem lub drożej.

Takie wyliczenia robili kosztorysanci dla Muratora, porównując koszty budowy różnych projektów wielokrotnie. Możesz wyważać otwarte drzwi, ale po co?

----------


## MD.

Zdecydowanie zgadzam się z Elfir. Moja parterówka ma powierzchnię 220 m2 licząc z garażem i pomieszczeniem gospodarczym. Koszty budowy stanu surowego są znacznie wyższe niż gdyby to był dom z poddaszem. Przy takiej powierzchni dom z poddaszem ma chociażby dużo prostszy dach, a przez to znacznie tańszy. Powierzchnia zabudowy jest znacznie większa więc i fundamenty odpowiednio więcej kosztują w przypadku parterówki.

----------


## jarekpolak

dom, żeby wyszedł jak najtaniej to kształt musi być jak najbardziej zbliżony do sześcianu równobocznego. Arturo dlaczego dom z poddaszem musi mieć strop betonowy? Dlaczego uważasz, że tracisz metry na skosy? przy strychu nieużytkowym nie tracisz metrów? 200m2 łącznie z poddaszem to powiedzmy 120m2 zabudowy a 200m2 parteru to tyle samo fundamentu, dachu, działki, która też kosztuje.

----------


## Elfir

jarek - chciałbyś dom ze stropem drewnianym, gdzie słychać każdy krok na poddaszu, skrzypi, pracuje?

Dom 200m2 z poddaszem jednak ma efektywnych m2 mniej niż pełnokondygnacyjny (parterowy czy piętrowy)

----------


## kemot_p

Pod skosami w mieszkaniu mam łóżka + komody z szufladami, więc nie czuję żebym jakoś tracił powierzchnię. Z drugiej strony skosy to mniejsza kubatura do grzania.
Jesli chodzi zaś o koszty, to firmy z którymi się kontaktowałem w sprawie budowy sso twierdzily, że przy powierzchni podłóg od około 170 metrów dom dwukondygnacyjny wychodzi taniej od parterówki.

----------


## fotohobby

Przy małym domu parterówka wygrywa. Brak skosów, brak miejsca straconego na klatkę schodową.
Ale im większy dom, tym bardziej koszty fundamentów i dachu potrafią wstrząsnąć.
Poza tym w dużych pokojach skosy nie są tak uciążliwe, jak w małych.

----------


## firewall

Oprócz tego trzeba brać pod uwagę wielkość działki. Przy dużych działkach nie ma problemu przy małych już jest.

----------


## firewall

> jarek - chciałbyś dom ze stropem drewnianym, gdzie słychać każdy krok na poddaszu, skrzypi, pracuje?


Trzeba jeszcze pamiętać o odporności ogniowej i sztywności budynku.

----------


## Arturo72

> Trzeba jeszcze pamiętać o odporności ogniowej i sztywności budynku.


Mit,mam dom na szkodach górniczych gdzie sztywność domu jest wielce pożądana a mam strop drewniany.
Konstruktor stwierdził,że to nie ma nic do rzeczy bo sztywność domu zapewnia "klatka" z płyty,rdzeni i wieńca czy wieńców a nie strop.
Jak wejdzie duży ogień to strop betonowy nie pomoże.
Na działce 670m2 spokojnie weszło 190m2 pow.zabudowy  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

U moich teściów w Mikołowie dom murowany, piętrowy, z drewnianym stropem. Też teren szkód górniczych.

----------


## jarekpolak

Mieszkam na dole w domu ze stropem drewnianym i nie słychać kroków na górze. Jeśli komuś coś spadnie to fakt, że słychać ale nie słychać chodzenia, tv czy rozmów. W blokach z płyty bardziej słychać sąsiadów, więc jeśli ktoś nie jest bardzo wyczulony to można zaoszczędzić tym bardziej, że domu jednorodzinnym ten problem jest mniejszy.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Jak wejdzie duży ogień to strop betonowy nie pomoże.


I z tym się nie zgodzę, duży ogień to powstanie od palącego się stropu drewnianego, zaraz po nim zapali się konstrukcja dachu. Konstrukcja stropu betonowego stanowi izolację ogniową dla pożarów, jak "wypalą" się meble i sprzęt w pomieszczeniach na parterze, to pożar "ustanie".

----------


## Arturo72

> I z tym się nie zgodzę, duży ogień to powstanie od palącego się stropu drewnianego, zaraz po nim zapali się konstrukcja dachu. Konstrukcja stropu betonowego stanowi izolację ogniową dla pożarów, jak "wypalą" się meble i sprzęt w pomieszczeniach na parterze, to pożar "ustanie".


Masz rację,na pewno schody na poddasze są ognioodporne a płomienie nie wejdą na górę przez otwór schodowy  :smile: 
Ogień zacznie się od samego stropu drewnianego bo tam znajduje się potencjalne zagrożenie i możliwość iskier a który od dolu i od góry jest zakryty.
W moim przypadku płytami k-g różowymi tzw."ognioodpornymi"

Ale jak coś,na tyle byłem przezorny że w domu nie ma "ognia" a jedyny ogień to z zapalniczki jak odpalam sobie fajeczke w garażu zatem żaden wybuch gazu,węgla mnie nie dotyczy  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Masz rację,na pewno schody na poddasze są ognioodporne a płomienie nie wejdą na górę przez otwór schodowy 
> Ogień zacznie się od samego stropu drewnianego bo tam znajduje się potencjalne zagrożenie i możliwość iskier a który od dolu i od góry jest zakryty.
> W moim przypadku płytami k-g różowymi tzw."ognioodpornymi"
> 
> Ale jak coś,na tyle byłem przezorny że w domu nie ma "ognia" a jedyny ogień to z zapalniczki jak odpalam sobie fajeczke w garażu zatem żaden wybuch gazu,węgla mnie nie dotyczy



Witam.

instalacje elektryczną masz na Wi-Fi ze słupa. :tongue: .Poczytaj o zwarciach w instalacji i potencjalnym z niej pożarze.Chyba ,że i tu jesteś kuty na cztery łapy.Zgadzam się z Elfir i innymi co sądzą podobnie.Miałem wybudować parterówkę w literę "u".Koszty mnie poraziły.Wybrałem z poddaszem użytkowym ale nie tym głupim ,przepraszam za głupim.Ktoś wyżej napisał ,że nie trzeba latać po schodach.Oczywiście ale głupi buduje z poddaszem z pokojami li tylko na nim.Mądry ma pokoje także na dole.

----------


## firewall

Jak zwykle wszystko co Arturo zastosował u siebie jest genialne,a inne rozwiązania to mity,bzdury itd. Niestety sztywność budynku czy odporność ogniowa to nie bzdury i mity.
Arturo to ze upchałeś dom na działce to nie powód że każdy będzie z tego zadowolony.
Przykład: dom parterowy 15x15 i otoczony 5m opaską zieleni daje działkę 25x25 czyli 625m2. Może dla kogoś to zachwyt, ale dla innego jest to nie do przyjęcia.
Wiem,że gdybyś miał to u siebie byłoby to optymalne rozwiązanie.
Ale kończę tę dyskusję bo nie jesteś człowiekiem do którego nie twoje argumenty trafiają.

----------


## Qmpleka

> Arturo to ze upchałeś dom na działce to nie powód że każdy będzie z tego zadowolony.
> Przykład: dom parterowy 15x15 i otoczony 5m opaską zieleni daje działkę 25x25 czyli 625m2. Może dla kogoś to zachwyt, ale dla innego jest to nie do przyjęcia.


Wiesz, każdy by chciał ogromną przestrzeń wokół domu, a jednak większość buduje się na dziłkach wielkości chusteczki do nosa. Ot, marzenia kontra realia.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wiesz, każdy by chciał ogromną przestrzeń wokół domu, a jednak większość buduje się na dziłkach wielkości chusteczki do nosa. Ot, marzenia kontra realia.


A no właśnie tak nie jest. Duże hektary wymagają pielęgnacji czyli czasu a nie sztuka jest mieć zapuszczony nieuzytek przed oknami.
Same koszenie trawy na mojej "pizdzince" zajmuje kupe czasu a co dopiero ozdobne zieleniny które dużo więcej czasu i sił potrzebują żeby dobrze wyglądały.

Poza tym koszty,1m2 u nas to 180 zl.

----------


## Elfir

starczy nie robić trawnika na działce i nie ma czego kosić.
Krzewy ozdobne czy trawy ozdobne wymagają pielęgnacji może 2-3 razy w roku. Trawnik - cały sezon raz na 7 dni.

Kwestia prawidłowego zaprojektowania sobie ogrodu.

też chciałabym dom parterowy, ale zależało mi na ogrodzie, więc jest piętrowy.

----------


## kemot_p

> A no właśnie tak nie jest. Duże hektary wymagają pielęgnacji czyli czasu a nie sztuka jest mieć zapuszczony nieuzytek przed oknami.
> Same koszenie trawy na mojej "pizdzince" zajmuje kupe czasu a co dopiero ozdobne zieleniny które dużo więcej czasu i sił potrzebują żeby dobrze wyglądały.
> 
> Poza tym koszty,1m2 u nas to 180 zl.


Też wychodziłem z podobnego zalozenia - dlatego pierwszy pomysł i pierwszy mój wpis na FM to było poszukiwanie wspólnika do bliźniaka. Ale po przemyśleniach zdecydowaliśmy, że te 10 arów to jednak optimum, a bliźniak czy inny dom na 4-5 arach to w zasadzie "prawie" jak w bloku sąsiad na sasiedzie.
180 za metr to nie 300 więc nie masz co narzekać  :smile:

----------


## immoral

przede wszystkim nie upchniesz domu na działce, na której zostanie 5 m opaski - po to są wskaźniki zagospodarowania w gminie

----------


## Arturo72

> przede wszystkim nie upchniesz domu na działce, na której zostanie 5 m opaski - po to są wskaźniki zagospodarowania w gminie


Nie wiem o co chodzi z opaska ale do sąsiada mam 3m bez okna a do drugiej sąsiedniej działki mam 4m z oknem,dom mam 6m od drogi,od tarasu 8-10m do ogrodzenia  :smile:

----------


## jarekpolak

> A no właśnie tak nie jest. Duże hektary wymagają pielęgnacji czyli czasu a nie sztuka jest mieć zapuszczony nieuzytek przed oknami.
> Same koszenie trawy na mojej "pizdzince" zajmuje kupe czasu a co dopiero ozdobne zieleniny które dużo więcej czasu i sił potrzebują żeby dobrze wyglądały.
> 
> Poza tym koszty,1m2 u nas to 180 zl.


Skoro uważasz, że koszt działki jest wysoki to tym bardziej przemawia za poddaszem użytkowym.

----------


## Arturo72

> Skoro uważasz, że koszt działki jest wysoki to tym bardziej przemawia za poddaszem użytkowym.


Coś Ty,nigdy w życiu nie chciałbym ganiać po schodach tam i nazat czy obijać głowy o skosy.
Część rekreacyjna na zewnątrz jest wystarczająca a na spacery czy wycieczki rowerowe nie muszę na własnej działce  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Coś Ty,nigdy w życiu nie chciałbym ganiać po schodach tam i nazat czy obijać głowy o skosy.
> Część rekreacyjna na zewnątrz jest wystarczająca a na spacery czy wycieczki rowerowe nie muszę na własnej działce


Witam.

Z twoimi pomysłami ................dochodzę do wniosku ,że trzeba Cię racjonalizować .Jak będziesz stary dziadek nie będziesz podejmował próby wejścia na górę???

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam.
> 
> Z twoimi pomysłami ................dochodzę do wniosku ,że trzeba Cię racjonalizować .Jak będziesz stary dziadek nie będziesz podejmował próby wejścia na górę???


Raz czy dwa razy do roku może wejdę na strych a tak to nie widzę radochy w ganianiu po schodach  :smile: 
Nigdy w życiu tego nie robiłem bo w bloku mieszkałem na parterze a za dzieciaka na 5 piętrze ale z windą to tym bardziej na starość nie będę glupial  :big grin:

----------


## compi

> Masz rację,na pewno schody na poddasze są ognioodporne a płomienie nie wejdą na górę przez otwór schodowy....


Parterówka z lanym stropem. Jedyne miejsce którędy płomienie mogłyby wejść to wyłaz strychowy i kanały wentylacji lub dgp. Przy stropie wiązarowym płonie wszystko dosyć szybko.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Raz czy dwa razy do roku może wejdę na strych a tak to nie widzę radochy w ganianiu po schodach 
> Nigdy w życiu tego nie robiłem bo w bloku mieszkałem na parterze a za dzieciaka na 5 piętrze ale z windą to tym bardziej na starość nie będę glupial


Witam.

Tak abstrahując od tematu topiku...................powiem ci ,że się z tobą nie zgadzam , a mogę bo we wolnej Polsce jeszcze żyję.Właśnie radocha jest jak zastawiasz schody by wnuczka na nie nie wchodziła.Jak nie masz wnuczki to nie czujesz czaczy schodowej.Jak będę stary dziadek to będę trenował by tężyznę fizyczną uskutecznić.

----------


## jarekpolak

Ale to nie temat "głupki biegają po schodach" czy "strop zatrzyma pożar" tylko co jest tańsze aby zmieścić się w 300 tys. a co do pożarów skoro już zeszło na ten temat to fakt, że na śląsku pali się 2-3 więcej domów niż w innych częściach kraju i 4-5 razy częściej niż np. na podkarpaciu. Głównie przez niesprawne piece. Przeważnie pali się przez niesprawne ogrzewanie, instalację elektryczną, uderzenia pioruna lub zaprószenie ognia przez ludzką głupotę. W nowym domu z pompą ciepła jak u Arturo72 to raczej nie wystąpi.
...no chyba, że z powodu tego ostatniego powodu, ale przed tym żaden strop nas nie uchroni tylko wyobraźnia.

----------


## compi

No tak. Gdy jest pompa ciepła to już faktycznie strop z drzewa można robić  :smile: . Jest faktycznie tańszy, nawiązując do tematu.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ale to nie temat "głupki biegają po schodach" czy "strop zatrzyma pożar" tylko co jest tańsze aby zmieścić się w 300 tys. a co do pożarów skoro już zeszło na ten temat to fakt, że na śląsku pali się 2-3 więcej domów niż w innych częściach kraju i 4-5 razy częściej niż np. na podkarpaciu. Głównie przez niesprawne piece. Przeważnie pali się przez niesprawne ogrzewanie, instalację elektryczną, uderzenia pioruna lub zaprószenie ognia przez ludzką głupotę. W nowym domu z pompą ciepła jak u Arturo72 to raczej nie wystąpi.
> ...no chyba, że z powodu tego ostatniego powodu, ale przed tym żaden strop nas nie uchroni tylko wyobraźnia.


Witam.

To także nie jest temat topiku.



> .tylko co jest tańsze aby zmieścić się w 300 tys........


Masz 300000 tyś w kieszeni ,czy możesz sobie marzyć o domku za taka kasę.

----------


## jarekpolak

niktspecjalny a może byś tak raczył zacytować posty poprzednika, który już od kilku miesięcy pisze offtopic zamiast mnie upominać?? 
300000 w kieszeni nie mam i podejrzewam, że ten kto ma nie czyta takich postów. Ty masz? to gratuluję. Ja marzę o domu i już wiem że na 100% w tej kwocie się zmieszczę z zagospodarowaniem ogródka. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## kajzer83

to może ktos ktos podesliprzykład takiej malej parterówki z garazem, która jest tańsza w budowie od domu z poddaszem.

----------


## Arturo72

> to może ktos ktos podesliprzykład takiej malej parterówki z garazem, która jest tańsza w budowie od domu z poddaszem.


Każda mała parterowka będzie tańsza od poddasza.
Moja ? Ma pow.użytkowa 125m2,pełne 125m2 o wys.2,7m do wykorzystania.
Teraz niech poddaszowcy napiszą Ci ile musieli wybudować więcej m2 ode mnie żeby mieć pełne 125m2 o wys.2,7m  :smile: 
Sądzę,że jakieś 40m2 więcej czyli mają dom o pow.165m2 zamiast 125m2 a każdy m2 kosztuje  :wink:

----------


## jarekpolak

> Każda mała parterowka będzie tańsza od poddasza.
> Moja ? Ma pow.użytkowa 125m2,pełne 125m2 o wys.2,7m do wykorzystania.
> Teraz niech poddaszowcy napiszą Ci ile musieli wybudować więcej m2 ode mnie żeby mieć pełne 125m2 o wys.2,7m 
> Sądzę,że jakieś 40m2 więcej czyli mają dom o pow.165m2 zamiast 125m2 a każdy m2 kosztuje


a dach i fundament jest za free. Chyba tylko u ciebie, bo u mnie trzeba płacić. 
Nie sądzisz, że dom z poddaszem/pietrem o pow. 150m2 jest bardziej energooszczędny niż analogiczny dom parterowy? Jest mniej "ścian" zewnętrznych.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Nie sądzisz, że dom z poddaszem/pietrem o pow. 150m2 jest bardziej energooszczędny niż analogiczny dom parterowy? Jest mniej "ścian" zewnętrznych.


Ale powierzchnia dachu 2 x większa

----------


## niktspecjalny

> niktspecjalny a może byś tak raczył zacytować posty poprzednika, który już od kilku miesięcy pisze offtopic zamiast mnie upominać?? 
> 300000 w kieszeni nie mam i podejrzewam, że ten kto ma nie czyta takich postów. Ty masz? to gratuluję. Ja marzę o domu i już wiem że na 100% w tej kwocie się zmieszczę z zagospodarowaniem ogródka. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.


Witam.

Dom mam duży 180 m2 ,stojący na działce 16 ar , zadrzewionej,zakrzewionej z poddaszem użytkowym bez którego jakoś nie funkcjonuję.Już nawet tupanie syna gdy wchodzi schodzi po schodach przylgnęło do mnie.Każdy ma swoje królestwo , swoją część ,zacisze w którym się realizuje-odpoczywa.dwa pokoje gościnne w tym jeden córki i wnuczki o zieńciuniu nie wspomnę.Na dole wspólne śniadania ,obiady ,kolacje dzamprezy itp.wspólne oglądanie TV.Duży taras zadaszony,który w ciepłe wieczory i nie tylko dodaje klimatu mojemu domkowi.Natomiast w chłodne jesienne dni grill w altanie,którą sam zaprojektowałem.Myślę nad łącznikiem pomiędzy nią , a tarasem.Wiesz dlaczego to tak napisałem bo za żadne skarby świata za kwotę 300 000 tyś (a wybudowałem o wiele mniej w 2006 roku) bym tego swego gniazdka nie postawił.Dom i wątki o marzeniach czas podzielić na dwa.Dam w sensu stricte jako sama bryła i ten z otoczką.Dla mnie (choć wielokrotnie brałem udział w dyskusjach i tu i tu) to ten z otoczką i te pieniądze z marzeń tak bym traktował.Powtórzę raz jeszcze,  marzenie miałem na chałupkę w literę "u" , taką nazwę to trzy poziomową.Poziomy tworzyły trzy schody w każdym z nich.Powiem szczerze ,że nie widziałem tu na FM takiego domu .Poległem z kasą bo dużo taniej wyszedł mnie z poddaszem użytkowym czego nie żałuję.Na koniec by nie być gołosłownym.Domu za taką kasę z tym co opisałem ,a wszystkiego jeszcze nie ,nie wybudowałbym nigdy.

serdecznie cie pozdrowię.

----------


## cob_ra

> Witam.
> 
> Właśnie radocha jest jak zastawiasz schody by wnuczka na nie nie wchodziła.Jak nie masz wnuczki to nie czujesz czaczy schodowej.Jak będę stary dziadek to będę trenował by tężyznę fizyczną uskutecznić.


To ja Ci odpiszę ze swojego doświadczenia. Mieszkamy u rodziców, dom piętrowy, schody itp. Jak tylko synek zaczął czy to raczkować, czy chodzić to było ciągłe pilnowanie. Zamykanie drzwi, aby na schody nie wyszedł. I nikt nas, czy dziadków nie przekona do radochy bo każdy z nas wie jak to jest z dzieciakami, schodami itp. I nie chodzi tu o wstawianie kratek zamykanych by nie wchodził malec.

A w wieku seniora wchodzenie po schodach możesz sobie wsadzić między deski. Tężyzna świetnie napisane. Sądzisz, że w wieku 70-80 lat będziesz zapitalał po schodach? Życzę Ci tego, ale w mojej rodzinie babcie, bo dziadkowie już nie żyją, mają problemy z chodzeniem po schodach. 

Rodzice moi mający lat 55-56 zdecydowanie popierali naszą parterówkę. W latach 89-90 jak rozbudowywali dom nie było możliwości innej niż w górę. Jak to powiedzieli, góra dla młodych, parter na starość i nie chcą schodów widzieć.

W stopce masz link do dziennika, w takim stanie jak obecnie jest to wydaliśmy blisko 230tys.  I to jest właśnie parterówka. Sądzę, że niewiele przekroczymy 300k aby wprowadzić się.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> To ja Ci odpiszę ze swojego doświadczenia. Mieszkamy u rodziców, dom piętrowy, schody itp. Jak tylko synek zaczął czy to raczkować, czy chodzić to było ciągłe pilnowanie. Zamykanie drzwi, aby na schody nie wyszedł. I nikt nas, czy dziadków nie przekona do radochy bo każdy z nas wie jak to jest z dzieciakami, schodami itp. I nie chodzi tu o wstawianie kratek zamykanych by nie wchodził malec.
> 
> A w wieku seniora wchodzenie po schodach możesz sobie wsadzić między deski. Tężyzna świetnie napisane. Sądzisz, że w wieku 70-80 lat będziesz zapitalał po schodach? Życzę Ci tego, ale w mojej rodzinie babcie, bo dziadkowie już nie żyją, mają problemy z chodzeniem po schodach. 
> 
> Rodzice moi mający lat 55-56 zdecydowanie popierali naszą parterówkę. W latach 89-90 jak rozbudowywali dom nie było możliwości innej niż w górę. Jak to powiedzieli, góra dla młodych, parter na starość i nie chcą schodów widzieć.
> 
> W stopce masz link do dziennika, w takim stanie jak obecnie jest to wydaliśmy blisko 230tys.  I to jest właśnie parterówka. Sądzę, że niewiele przekroczymy 300k aby wprowadzić się.



Witam.

Czytasz wybiórczo i niedokładnie to co pisałem.Na starość jeśli takowej dożyję , pisałem o głupich co nie maja pokoi na parterze.To jest alternatywa gdybym był niedołężny i miał opory z wychodzeniem na górę.Zapytam wprost bo pisałem o tym wyżej.W tej twojej kasie wliczyłaś także otoczkę??? Czy samą bryłę i urządzenie chałupki do zamieszkania???

----------


## Arturo72

> Zapytam wprost bo pisałem o tym wyżej.W tej twojej kasie wliczyłaś także otoczkę??? Czy samą bryłę i urządzenie chałupki do zamieszkania???


310tys.zl w moim przypadku,łącznie z otoczka  :smile:

----------


## cob_ra

Dom do zamieszkania, bez otoczki. Jest ogrodzona ogrodzeniem metalowym, które przetrwa spokojnie 20 lat. Jedynie odgodzenie od frontu będę zmieniał w przeciągu 1-3 lata. Ogród również praca własna, na początek w większości zasiana będzie trawa  z nawadnianiem pod docelowy kształt. 

Na otoczkę przewiduję ok 50k, czyli kostka granitowa, opaska wokół domu, ogród, nowe ogrodzenie z profila i słupków na wzór kamienia łupanego-lub kamienia naturalnego również łupanego.

----------


## Arturo72

> a dach i fundament jest za free. Chyba tylko u ciebie, bo u mnie trzeba płacić. 
> Nie sądzisz, że dom z poddaszem/pietrem o pow. 150m2 jest bardziej energooszczędny niż analogiczny dom parterowy? Jest mniej "ścian" zewnętrznych.


Nie jest za free ale nie jest też to o dużo więcej. Pow.dachu to 230m2,pow.zabudowy z garażem 180m2.
Koszt 1m2 dachu to 165zl,koszt 1m2 płyty to 250zl.
Nie jest bardziej energooszczędne poddasze.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Arturo, dach trochę zaniżony wg Mnie, płyta ok.
Ja mam dom z poddaszem, pow. zabudowy 100 m (dom 11,75 na 8,5), pow. podlóg 165, uzytkowa 145.
Rożnica w pow. zabudowy 80m 2 co daje = 80 x 250 zł = 20 000 zł. Tyle więcej zapłaciłeś za płytę.
Te 20 000 w Moim przypadku starczą na strop i schody, więc wynika, że dom parterowy wcale nie musi być tańszy niż  z poddaszem.
Dom z poddaszem wymaga Mniej materiału na ściany (elewacja) ale dochodzi znowu zabudowa poddasza. Mniej jest zwykłych okien, dochodzą dachowe. W parterowym dużo więcej wydasz na rynny itp
Instalacje podobne bo koszt pionu kanalizacji to grosze...
Moim zdaniem koszty sa porównywalne i trzeba analizować poszczególne projekty.

Co do wygody - zależy co komu pasuje. Domu nie buduje się na całe życie. Ja (wiek 35) nie myślę, czy będę w stanie wejść po schodach za 30 lat....trochę to śmieszne...w każdym bądź razie tam mam zaprojektowany dom z dużym salonem (40m) gdzie mogę teoretycznie wydzielić pokój na parterze.
My chcieliśmy poddasze, bo rozdziela dom na strefę nocną i dzienną, poza tym działka ma 700 m2 i parter nie wchodził w grę.

Koszty - przewiduje 2500 za metr podłogi+ otoczka 50 000 zł. Jest to zbieżne z tym co piszecie, czyli za 300 000 zł da się wybudować dom parterowy o powierzchni 100-120 m2.

----------


## agao_83

cena 2500zł to wg was koszt wykonania metr domu w stanie deweloperskim, czy pod klucz z płytkami, panelami itd.?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dom do zamieszkania, bez otoczki. Jest ogrodzona ogrodzeniem metalowym, które przetrwa spokojnie 20 lat. Jedynie odgodzenie od frontu będę zmieniał w przeciągu 1-3 lata. Ogród również praca własna, na początek w większości zasiana będzie trawa  z nawadnianiem pod docelowy kształt. 
> 
> Na otoczkę przewiduję ok 50k, czyli kostka granitowa, opaska wokół domu, ogród, nowe ogrodzenie z profila i słupków na wzór kamienia łupanego-lub kamienia naturalnego również łupanego.


Witam.

Nie zauważyłeś ,że mówię o domu 180 m2 a nie o 110-120 m2 taki jak twój.Taki być może w nakładzie własnym, ogromnym.

p.s

zapomniałem dopisać ,że nienawidzę wszelkiego rodzaju zamian wymarzyłem sobie np. takie płytki ale za drogie będzie zamiennik.Okropne.Miała być PC ale nie ,będzie śmieciuch na wungiel i syfiasta kotłownia.Np. panele - powiedzmy deska barlinecka ale nie badziew z marketu za 8 zł m2.To nie są marzenia bym potem żałował.Otoczka także wliczona w całkowity koszt a nie trawnik i elektryczne kosiarka i naprzód.Może to trochę przejaskrawiam ale takie zamiany tu na FM stosowane nie są tymi z marzeń za 300000 tyś itd.Chyba ,że i marzenia można dzielić na takie i śmakie.Oczywiście meble nie z poprzedniego mieszkania bo to sie mija z celem.Jak są dwie łazienki to by obniżyć koszta wyremontuje tylko jedną , a drugą będę straszył znajomych..

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> cena 2500zł to wg was koszt wykonania metr domu w stanie deweloperskim, czy pod klucz z płytkami, panelami itd.?


pod klucz

----------


## jarekpolak

> Nie jest za free ale nie jest też to o dużo więcej. Pow.dachu to 230m2,pow.zabudowy z garażem 180m2.
> Koszt 1m2 dachu to 165zl,koszt 1m2 płyty to 250zl.
> Nie jest bardziej energooszczędne poddasze.


To sobie policz straty ciepła przy pomieszczeniu 1m wysokości, 1m szerokości i 180 długości, a później 180m2 jednak bloku o wysokości 6m i 9m szerokości. Taki skrajny przypadek przytoczyłem, żebyś zauważył różnicę. 
Dom z poddaszem wyjdzie zawsze taniej. Przecież teraz twój strych nie jest użytkowy a wybudować go musiałeś. Parterówka może wyjść taniej jedynie z płaskim dachem.

----------


## Elfir

nie zawsze. Przy małych domach wyjdzie taniej. Nie ma sensu budować domu z poddaszem 2*50 m2, bo komunikacja zajmie 1/3 całej powierzchni domu, w przeciwieństwie do parterówki 100m2. Różnice będą też w powierzchni użytkowej. Innymi słowy odpowiednikiem parterówki 100m2 nie jest dom z poddaszem 100 m2 tylko  min. 120 m2. A więc już większy i tym samym zużywający więcej materiałów budowlanych. 
Oczywiście im bardziej strony dach narzucany jest w MPZP tym większa korzyść na rzecz domu z poddaszem.

W przypadku budowy własnymi rękoma mały parterowy ma jeszcze więcej zalet od małego z poddaszem. 

Strychu nie trzeba budować.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> nie zawsze. Przy małych domach wyjdzie taniej. Nie ma sensu budować domu z poddaszem 2*50 m2, bo komunikacja zajmie 1/3 całej powierzchni domu, w przeciwieństwie do parterówki 100m2. Różnice będą też w powierzchni użytkowej. Innymi słowy odpowiednikiem parterówki 100m2 nie jest dom z poddaszem 100 m2 tylko  min. 120 m2. A więc już większy i tym samym zużywający więcej materiałów budowlanych. 
> Oczywiście im bardziej strony dach narzucany jest w MPZP tym większa korzyść na rzecz domu z poddaszem.
> 
> W przypadku budowy własnymi rękoma mały parterowy ma jeszcze więcej zalet od małego z poddaszem. 
> 
> Strychu nie trzeba budować.


To twoje mieszkanie .........bo pikne, i jestem pod wrażeniem.Szok.

----------


## fotohobby

> To sobie policz straty ciepła przy pomieszczeniu 1m wysokości, 1m szerokości i 180 długości, a później 180m2 jednak bloku o wysokości 6m i 9m szerokości. Taki skrajny przypadek przytoczyłem, żebyś zauważył różnicę. 
> Dom z poddaszem wyjdzie zawsze taniej. Przecież teraz twój strych nie jest użytkowy a wybudować go musiałeś. Parterówka może wyjść taniej jedynie z płaskim dachem.


Ale co to znaczy "wybudowac strych" ?
Strychu się nie buduje.

A ponieważ w większości przypadków dach skośny jest tańszy od płaskiego, to parterówka ze skośnym jest tańsza od parterówki z płaskim.
I od domu z poddaszem jeśli mówmy o domach 100-120m2

Poza tym parterówka o tej powierzchni sprawia wrażenie przestronniejszej,

----------


## Elfir

> To twoje mieszkanie .........bo pikne, i jestem pod wrażeniem.Szok.


nie, z neta - jako przykład domu parterowego bez strychu. ja mam dom piętrowy.

----------


## Elfir

> A ponieważ w większości przypadków dach skośny jest tańszy od płaskiego, to parterówka ze skośnym jest tańsza od parterówki z płaskim.
> ,


Nie wiem skąd ten pogląd, że papa i styro na mniejszej powierzchni sa droższe od wełny i dachówki (lub papy na pełnym deskowaniu) na większej? 
Bo więźba pewnie kosztuje tyle co betonowy strop.

----------


## firewall

Omawianie zalet płaskiego dachu czy skośnego mija się z celem gdyż to plan zagospodarowania narzuca nam rodzaj dachu.

----------


## Elfir

akurat tu nie było o zaletach ale cenie.

----------


## jarekpolak

piękne wiązary ale przy takim rozwiązaniu całe ciepło będzie się zbierać u góry. Znowu przykład mało energooszczędny. Wykończenie takiego sufitu do tanich chyba nie należy. jak tam się z płyta obrócić? Poza tym to metry które tracisz bezpowrotnie a stracone przy poddaszu wyliczacie w co drugim poście.

----------


## compi

Od dawna podkreślam, że samodzielne prace wykonywane przy parterówce, tak wewnątrz jak i na zewnątrz, są nieporównywalnie łatwiejsze, bezpieczniejsze i szybsze w wykonaniu w parterówce niż w domu z uż. poddaszem. A już o obrobieniu poddasza płytami  to na prawdę nientrzeba pisać. Przy parterówce wciągasz na górę wełnę, styropian i folię. Fakt że wcześniej naszarpiemy się więcej przy fundamencie, ale już dach, pomimo że większy, robi się w porównywalnym czasie. To wskazówka przede wszystkim dla planujących włożyć w dom trochę więcej pracy niż wybór płytek w sklepie inyernetowym  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie wiem skąd ten pogląd, że papa i styro na mniejszej powierzchni sa droższe od wełny i dachówki (lub papy na pełnym deskowaniu) na większej? 
> Bo więźba pewnie kosztuje tyle co betonowy strop.


Jakiej wełny ? Przecież w parterówce dachu nie ociepla się.
Więźba, membrana dachówka jest tańsza, trzy lata temu to liczyłem.

----------


## Elfir

> Jakiej wełny ? Przecież w parterówce dachu nie ociepla się.
> Więźba, membrana dachówka jest tańsza, trzy lata temu to liczyłem.


No to w takim razie musisz wykonać strop (np. kratownicowy) i na nim umieścić ocieplenie - też najczęściej kładzie się wełnę. Do tego zabudowa płytami k-g tego stropu. 
Do tego dachówka, podbitka, gąsiory kalenicowe, wykończenie szczytów, dwie rynny i co najmniej dwie rury spustowe, płotki śniegowe.

W dachu płaskim papa 2x na styropianie, obróbka blacharska attyk i jedna rynna z jedną rurą spustową. Na stropie gipsowy tynk z maszyny

100 m2 dachu płaskiego o nachyleniu 3 stopnie,  w przypadku nachylenia 30 stopni ma już powierzchnię 111 m2. 

Też liczyłam i wyszło co najmniej 30% taniej na rzecz płaskiego dachu.

----------


## Elfir

> piękne wiązary ale przy takim rozwiązaniu całe ciepło będzie się zbierać u góry. Znowu przykład mało energooszczędny. Wykończenie takiego sufitu do tanich chyba nie należy. jak tam się z płyta obrócić? Poza tym to metry które tracisz bezpowrotnie a stracone przy poddaszu wyliczacie w co drugim poście.


To był przykład domu bez strychu. 

W każdym wysokim pomieszczeniu ciepło w końcu zbiera się u góry. 
Ale jakoś nie ciągnie mnie do domu ze stropem na 2,2 m. W domu mam na 2,9 m  :smile:

----------


## jarekpolak

> To był przykład domu bez strychu. 
> 
> W każdym wysokim pomieszczeniu ciepło w końcu zbiera się u góry. 
> Ale jakoś nie ciągnie mnie do domu ze stropem na 2,2 m. W domu mam na 2,9 m


2,9 a 5,5 to jest różnica.
 Fakt, że przy parterówce łatwiej pracować samemu. Dużo ludzi boi się wysokości, więc to też plus. 
A może dom parterowy z piwnicą/suteryny/ użytkową? Jeśli działka ma jakieś nachylenie to można śmiało zrobić pokoje. Tutaj sporo ludzi tak właśnie mieszka. Może wtedy byłoby taniej?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No to w takim razie musisz wykonać strop (np. kratownicowy) i na nim umieścić ocieplenie - też najczęściej kładzie się wełnę. Do tego zabudowa płytami k-g tego stropu. 
> Do tego dachówka, podbitka, gąsiory kalenicowe, wykończenie szczytów, dwie rynny i co najmniej dwie rury spustowe, płotki śniegowe.
> 
> W dachu płaskim papa 2x na styropianie, obróbka blacharska attyk i jedna rynna z jedną rurą spustową. Na stropie gipsowy tynk z maszyny
> 
> 100 m2 dachu płaskiego o nachyleniu 3 stopnie,  w przypadku nachylenia 30 stopni ma już powierzchnię 111 m2. 
> 
> Też liczyłam i wyszło co najmniej 30% taniej na rzecz płaskiego dachu.


Witam.

komu Ty to tłumaczysz.Jak czytam te jego pomysły i doradzanie to krew mnie zalewa.


> Jakiej wełny ? *Przecież w parterówce dachu nie ociepla się*.


Za cytuję bo głupoty tu na lekarstwo.Dachu w parterówce nie ociepla się.Skąd on to bierze.

----------


## Greengaz

> Witam.
> 
> komu Ty to tłumaczysz.Jak czytam te jego pomysły i doradzanie to krew mnie zalewa.
> 
> Za cytuję bo głupoty tu na lekarstwo.Dachu w parterówce nie ociepla się.Skąd on to bierze.



W domach parterowych z poddaszem nieużytkowym ociepla się strop.
Czym się różni strop od dachu? Odsyłam do słowników.
_Za cytuję bo głupoty tu na lekarstwo._  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> W domach parterowych z poddaszem nieużytkowym ociepla się strop.
> Czym się różni strop od dachu? Odsyłam do słowników.
> _Za cytuję bo głupoty tu na lekarstwo._


Witam .

O widzisz o zdrową polemikę na FM tu na lekarstwo , ale pokuszę się z tobą tu o nią właśnie.Nie pytaj mnie czym się różni strop od dachu bo to jest troszkę śmieszne.Przepraszam za śmieszne.Powiem szczerze ,że w parterówce ociepliłbym to co miedzy krokwiami także.Wyśmiejesz mnie to normalne ale przyjmę to na klatę. Powtórzę


> W domach parterowych z poddaszem nieużytkowym ociepla się strop


 ociepliłbym także wszystko między krokwiami no kalenicy dałbym wyziew.

----------


## Greengaz

> Powtórzę ociepliłbym także wszystko między krokwiami no kalenicy dałbym wyziew.


Nie wiem skąd te ograniczenia. 
Nie lepiej całą przestrzeń miedzy stropem i dachem wypełnić wełną lub pianką?

----------


## wally666

Nabijasz posty? Po co te niepotrzebne komentarze nic nie wnoszące do wątku o domach za 300k? 

Sam mieszkam na poddaszu domu z końca lat 90tych,strop jesr ocieplony ale po ociepleniu dachu poczułem wyższy kompoft termiczny. Pewnie dlatego że strop nad poddaszem ma raptem 20cm wełny a na dachu kolejne 20cm i robi to już dużo lepsza izolacje.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie wiem skąd te ograniczenia. 
> Nie lepiej całą przestrzeń miedzy stropem i dachem wypełnić wełną lub pianką?


Witam.

Brawo to Ty powiedziałeś.Tak bym zrobił.Ale czy oni tez tak myślą. :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Greengaz

> Nabijasz posty? Po co te niepotrzebne komentarze nic nie wnoszące do wątku o domach za 300k?


To do mnie czy NS?
Włączyłem się w dyskusję _bo głupoty tu na lekarstwo_.
Słusznie zauważyłeś temat wątku. Nie jest o modernizacji domów z lat 90-tych, tylko jak wybudować dom *do 300 000 z*ł.
Proszę o racjonalne wytłumaczenie położenia ocieplenia na stropie i jednocześnie pomiędzy krokwiami. Czekam.
Odczucia mnie nie interesują.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nabijasz posty? Po co te niepotrzebne komentarze nic nie wnoszące do wątku o domach za 300k? 
> 
> Sam mieszkam na poddaszu domu z końca lat 90tych,strop jesr ocieplony ale po ociepleniu dachu poczułem wyższy kompoft termiczny. Pewnie dlatego że strop nad poddaszem ma raptem 20cm wełny a na dachu kolejne 20cm i robi to już dużo lepsza izolacje.


Witam.

Ja nabijam posty???. Jeśli już mam ich dużo i nie oto mi chodziło w odpowiedzi w temacie wątku.

----------


## wally666

Niestety cytowanie nie chce dzialac wersji mobile... Mije post dotyczy Greengazu. Skąd pomysł o szczelnym wypełnieniu strychu pianka? Gdzie tu merytoryka? 

A propos modernizacji i odczuć. Pomysł że masz ocieplenie 20cm w stropie nad poddaszem użytkowym ale jedynie 20cm. Nad tobą jest strych który nie ma izolacji. Teraz odpowiedz sobie czy ocieplenie dodatkowo dachu (deski/papa/blschidachowka) cokolwiek daje. Przykro mi, ale nie dysponuje naukowymi pomiarami temp przed i po więc dzielę się odczuciami -od taki mam grymas. Komfort poruszania po samym strychu też nie jest bez znaczenia.

----------


## Greengaz

> Niestety cytowanie nie chce dzialac wersji mobile... Mije post dotyczy Greengazu. Skąd pomysł o szczelnym wypełnieniu strychu pianka? Gdzie tu merytoryka?


Czytaj od początku i po kolei, a bez problemu wyczujesz ironię na *Za cytuję bo głupoty tu na lekarstwo*. 
W domu parterowym z poddaszem nieużytkowym ocieplenie kładzie się na stropie np. 40 cm wełny, a nie rozdziela - 20 cm na stropie i 20 cm między krokwiami.
Znacznie niższe koszty z lepszym efektem.

----------


## wally666

Brawo, brawo.. czytałeś co napisałem? Po zamieszkaniu w domu wyszło że jest chłodno podczas zimy i nie dało się tego naprawić bo trzeba by od nowa strych stawiać i całości podnosić żeby zmieścić +20cm. Kupilem kilka rolek wełny, folii i sznurek i w dwa wieczory oblecialem strych. Nie wiem jak Ty ale dla mnie to rozwiązanie było tańsze, prostsze i szybsze. Niestety, 20lat temu mieliśmy nieco inne standardy izolacyjności domów.

----------


## compi

Ale Greengaz ma całkowitą rację. Jaki jest cel ocieplania dachu na nieużytkowym poddaszu, nieogrzewanym, a tylko wentylowanym przez perforowaną podbitkę i ewentualnie daszki w kalenicy? Należy porządnie docieplić strop. To o wiele mniej metrów niż połać dachowa i w dodatku spaprać tego nie sposób. Wady? Czy wełna czy styro nie da się po tym chodzić. Ja na części styro ułożyłem płyty OSB i korzystam. Znam dom parterowy z wylaną posadzką na strychu tylko dla wygody.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> To do mnie czy NS?
> Włączyłem się w dyskusję _bo głupoty tu na lekarstwo_.
> Słusznie zauważyłeś temat wątku. Nie jest o modernizacji domów z lat 90-tych, tylko jak wybudować dom *do 300 000 z*ł.
> Proszę o racjonalne wytłumaczenie położenia ocieplenia na stropie i jednocześnie pomiędzy krokwiami. Czekam.
> Odczucia mnie nie interesują.


Witam


Pokuszę się o odp. choć nie wiem co z tego wyjdzie ,a odczucia mnie interesują to tak dla równowagi.

http://muratordom.pl/budowa/dachy-i-...,17_12568.html

Coś widzisz tu zdrożnego???Mam chyba 10 szt kominków do wypompowywania nadmiaru gorącego powietrza w lecie .Termostaty to regulują.Takie tam może i nie potrzebne ustrojstwa ale w mym przekonaniu bardzo się sprawdzają.Czyli stryszek nad poddaszem użytkowym mam docieplony wełną, a w domu parterowym prócz samego stropu miedzy krokwiami ociepliłbym także choćby na mostki termiczne ,które by mi przeszkadzały.Termosu bym nie zrobił.

----------


## compi

Niktuś, a gdzie masz w tej ulotce info, że to poddasze nieużytkowe (bo my tu chyba o tym?). Jak masz gest to i okna dachowe dorzuć, ładniej ta drewniana podłoga zostanie wyeksponowana  :wink: .

----------


## Greengaz

@NS.

Dla co poniektórych czytanie ze zrozumieniem tekstów jest obce. Niestety.
W cytowanym linku już pierwszy akapit mówi wyraźnie czego dotyczy. Cytuję
_Ocieplanie poddaszy użytkowych
Obecnie standardowym sposobem izolowania poddaszy użytkowych jest umieszczanie w połaci dwóch warstw ocieplenia – między krokwiami oraz pod nimi. 
_
Rysunek natomiast, pochodzi z reklamowego i schematycznego artykuliku z przykładami wykorzystaniu wełny celulozowej do ocieplenia. Pod nim jest wyraźnie napisane cyt.
_Wełna celulozowa (wata celulozowa)  jest ekologiczna  i służy między innymi do ocieplania poddaszy użytkowych...._

Nie interesuje mnie jaka jest temperatura na poddaszu nieużytkowym. Czy jest to 80 st C latem, czy -25 st. C zimą. Od tych temperatur jestem chroniony 40 cm warstwą wełny położoną na stropie. Interesuje mnie natomiast koszt wykonania skutecznego ocieplenia.
Są tacy, których rajcuje robienie czegoś bez sensu, ekonomicznego i użytkowego uzasadnienia. 
Są też tacy, którzy propagują ten sposób myślenia. Niestety.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Niktuś, a gdzie masz w tej ulotce info, że to poddasze nieużytkowe (bo my tu chyba o tym?). Jak masz gest to i okna dachowe dorzuć, ładniej ta drewniana podłoga zostanie wyeksponowana .


Witam najpierw tobie.

Compik(jak ładnie) Chciałem niemerytorycznie bo pytek pytał.Poddasze użytkowe to poddasze , ja chciałem o dociepleniu stryszku nad nim czy docieplać miedzy krokwiami czy zostawić samą membranę i nic więcej.Strop ocieplony wełną.Ja mam na owym stryszku między krokwiami także wełnę a na ocieplonym stropie na wełnie deski nie płytę.Czy my się rozumiemy?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> @NS.
> 
> Dla co poniektórych czytanie ze zrozumieniem tekstów jest obce. Niestety.
> W cytowanym linku już pierwszy akapit mówi wyraźnie czego dotyczy. Cytuję
> _Ocieplanie poddaszy użytkowych
> Obecnie standardowym sposobem izolowania poddaszy użytkowych jest umieszczanie w połaci dwóch warstw ocieplenia – między krokwiami oraz pod nimi. 
> _
> Rysunek natomiast, pochodzi z reklamowego i schematycznego artykuliku z przykładami wykorzystaniu wełny celulozowej do ocieplenia. Pod nim jest wyraźnie napisane cyt.
> _Wełna celulozowa (wata celulozowa)  jest ekologiczna  i służy między innymi do ocieplania poddaszy użytkowych...._
> ...


Witam.Przykład jest przykład który chciałem ci zobrazować jak mam u siebie w chałupie i tyle.Fotka miała naprowadzić na stryszek nad ocieplonym wyizolowanym stropem i co mam miedzy krokwiami (opis wyżej).Ciebie to nie rusza ponieważ widzisz w tym bezsens , a temat topiku jest o czymś zupełnie innym w/ to wymieniłem.

----------


## Greengaz

> Witam.Przykład jest przykład który chciałem ci zobrazować jak mam u siebie w chałupie i tyle.Fotka miała naprowadzić na stryszek nad ocieplonym wyizolowanym stropem i co mam miedzy krokwiami (opis wyżej).Ciebie to nie rusza ponieważ widzisz w tym bezsens , a temat topiku jest o czymś zupełnie innym w/ to wymieniłem.


_Za cytuję bo głupoty tu na lekarstwo._
c.b.d.o.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> _Za cytuję bo głupoty tu na lekarstwo._
> c.b.d.o.


Witam 

Próbowałem , niestety różnica wieku i przekonania nas różnią.Tak jak wyżej to ,że głupoty tu na lekarstwo (czyli mało same dobroci) było w sensu stricte do ciebie , ponieważ jak zwykle ty ją podnosisz zaśmiecając watki.Tu marzymy o tym czy da się wybudować chałupę za 300000 tyś.Coś byś dodał to tematu w tej kwocie.Masz rower???. Jesteś sam na tym świecie??? Toby tłumaczyło wszystko. :sick:  :sick:  :sick: 

serdecznie z domieszką ironii Cie pozdrowię

----------


## niktspecjalny

> _Za cytuję bo głupoty tu na lekarstwo._
> c.b.d.o.





> *Superawans salowej z sierocińca!*


J/w

----------


## bpis

Temat wątku: "...dom do 300 tys. zł...", a więc 300 000 zł, a nie: 300 000 tys. zł  :big tongue: 

Starajmy się pisać starannie, bo nie wiadomo, o co chodzi...

----------


## Greengaz

> J/w


*Superawans* salowej z sierocińca! 
O to chodziło Bobie Budowniczy?

Mam poddać jakikolwiek twój post analizie logicznej, stylistycznej, ortograficznej? 
Założymy od nowa wątek "Z kim niktspecjalny nie chce rozmawiać". Naprawdę tego chcesz?

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam.
> 
> komu Ty to tłumaczysz.Jak czytam te jego pomysły i doradzanie to krew mnie zalewa.
> 
> Za cytuję bo głupoty tu na lekarstwo.Dachu w parterówce nie ociepla się.Skąd on to bierze.


Dokładnie tak jest,w parterowe dachu nie ociepla się.

----------


## Arturo72

> Brawo, brawo.. czytałeś co napisałem? Po zamieszkaniu w domu wyszło że jest chłodno podczas zimy i nie dało się tego naprawić bo trzeba by od nowa strych stawiać i całości podnosić żeby zmieścić +20cm. Kupilem kilka rolek wełny, folii i sznurek i w dwa wieczory oblecialem strych. Nie wiem jak Ty ale dla mnie to rozwiązanie było tańsze, prostsze i szybsze. Niestety, 20lat temu mieliśmy nieco inne standardy izolacyjności domów.


Zdecydowanie taniej wychodzi ocieplenie stropu niż dachu ze stropem.
Ja mam na stropie 48cm izolacji a dach goły.Stropu z garażem mam 160m2 a dachu 230m2.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *Superawans* salowej z sierocińca! 
> O to chodziło Bobie Budowniczy?
> 
> Mam poddać jakikolwiek twój post analizie logicznej, stylistycznej, ortograficznej? 
> Założymy od nowa wątek "Z kim niktspecjalny nie chce rozmawiać". Naprawdę tego chcesz?


Zgłosiłem to do Redakcji.Ty wymagasz leczenia z całym szacunkiem wiek ci to zapewnia.Temat zamknięty nie chcę mieć z tobą nic wspólnego .....to postępuje ,a ja myślałem głupi ,że się zatrzymało.Tu się realizuj tam jest bez cukrzycy .http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ost7294663.EOT i do ignorowanych.Tak będzie lepiej i dla mnie i dla ciebie.Chłopie ile ty masz lat 80-dziesiąt???. Odpowiedz sobie w WC na moje dwa pytania będzie ci luźniej.Temat wątku to 300 tyś jak ten wyżej mi powiedział i marzenia nad tym.Ja marzę by wszystkim się to spełniło przy wielkim nakładzie pracy własnej.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dokładnie tak jest,w parterowe dachu nie ociepla się.


Witam.

Uzasadnij to.

----------


## Greengaz

> Zgłosiłem to do Redakcji.Ty wymagasz leczenia z całym szacunkiem wiek ci to zapewnia.Temat zamknięty nie chcę mieć z tobą nic wspólnego .....to postępuje ,a ja myślałem głupi ,że się zatrzymało.EOT i do ignorowanych.Tak będzie lepiej i dla mnie i dla ciebie.


Nie obawiam się. 
Różnimy się. U mnie ZERO, zero, zero, _zero_ banów w historii, a u ciebie?
Po prostu nie wypowiadaj się w tematach o których nie masz zielonego pojęcia, nie wprowadzaj zamętu, nie szukaj guza na forum i podbudowywania ego.
Chcesz podyskutować na ten temat? Zakładamy nowy wątek?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie obawiam się. 
> Różnimy się. U mnie ZERO, zero, zero, _zero_ banów w historii, a u ciebie?
> Po prostu nie wypowiadaj się w tematach o których nie masz zielonego pojęcia, nie wprowadzaj zamętu, nie szukaj guza na forum i podbudowywania ego.
> Chcesz podyskutować na ten temat? Zakładamy nowy wątek?



Witam.

Człowieku EOT to EOT.Zacznij terapię już teraz.Time cię do tego obliguje.EOT. :mad:  :mad:  :mad:

----------


## e_gregor

> Witam.
> 
> Uzasadnij to.


Buduję parterówkę z dwuspadowym dachem - ocieplenia dachu nie mam w projekcie. Tylko membrana. Warstwa izolacji termicznej będzie u mnie na stropie

----------


## Busters

> Witam.
> 
> Uzasadnij to.


Przeciez on juz to 2x uzasadnial czego dalej nie rozumiesz?

----------


## asolt

> Witam.
> 
> Uzasadnij to.


OZC na to odpowie, ale nie jest tak ze nie mozna, ze nie powinno, tylko po prostu lepsze efekty daje prawidłowe zaizolowanie stropu pod strychem niz ocieplenie dachu i słabe ocieplenie stropu. Jezeli chcemy miec troche wyzszą temperature na strychu to go izolujemy, ale zawsze najwazniejsza jest izolacja pomieszczen grzanych.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Przeciez on juz to 2x uzasadnial czego dalej nie rozumiesz?


Witam.

Wybacz nie ciebie pytałem.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> OZC na to odpowie, ale nie jest tak ze nie mozna, ze nie powinno, tylko po prostu lepsze efekty daje prawidłowe zaizolowanie stropu pod strychem niz ocieplenie dachu i słabe ocieplenie stropu. Jezeli chcemy miec troche wyzszą temperature na strychu to go izolujemy, ale zawsze najwazniejsza jest izolacja pomieszczen grzanych.


Witam.

Więc powiedz mi i innym ku potomności, co popsuje w takim razie zaizolowanie strychu-stryszku miedzy krokwiami.Tylko tyle ,że będzie na nim gorąco.Kuźwa pisałem o tych moich kominkach,termostatach kuźwa jego mość.Czy dodatkowa izolacja będzie dociepleniem miedzy krokwiami w domu parterowym kuźwa jego mość czy to będzie bezpotrzebne wkładanie kasy.??? Powiedz przynajmniej Ty ,że zrozumiałeś co chce gawiedzi przekazać.

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam.
> 
> Uzasadnij to.


Ponieważ jest to poddasze nie użytkowe i izolujac dach nie ma celu ani sensu ani celu ekonomicznego ponieważ nikt w takim pomieszczeniu nie przebywa.
Dlatego należy się skupić żeby z parteru straty ciepła do tegoż pomieszczenia gdzie nikt nie przebywa były jak najmniejsze.

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam.
> 
> Więc powiedz mi i innym ku potomności, co popsuje w takim razie zaizolowanie strychu-stryszku miedzy krokwiami.Tylko tyle ,że będzie na nim gorąco.Kuźwa pisałem o tych moich kominkach,termostatach kuźwa jego mość.Czy dodatkowa izolacja będzie dociepleniem miedzy krokwiami w domu parterowym kuźwa jego mość czy to będzie bezpotrzebne wkładanie kasy.??? Powiedz przynajmniej Ty ,że zrozumiałeś co chce gawiedzi przekazać.


Nic nie popsujesz,wydasz po prostu więcej kasy na izolacje i na ogrzewanie bo przy mniejszej izolacji w stropie za to z izolacją połaci dachu stratami ciepła Z parteru będziesz grzal dodatkową kubature na poddaszu nie użytkowym. Czyli mniejsze rachunki za ogrzewanie będą w przypadku izolacji tylko stropu sumą grubości izolacji stropu+dachu i będzie taniej też w inwestycji.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nic nie popsujesz,wydasz po prostu więcej kasy  na izolacje i na ogrzewanie bo przy mniejszej izolacji w stropie za to z  izolacją połaci dachu stratami ciepła Z parteru będziesz grzal  dodatkową kubature na poddaszu nie użytkowym. Czyli mniejsze rachunki za  ogrzewanie będą w przypadku izolacji tylko stropu sumą grubości  izolacji stropu+dachu i będzie taniej też w inwestycji.


Witam.

Artur  czy ja gdzieś pisałem o zmniejszeniu izolacji kosztem ocieplenia  stryszku-strychu??? Wskaż mi to .Kuźwa docieplenie stropu w domu  parterowym to standard w docieplaniu a, w domu z poddaszem użytkowym to  to samo.Masz nad stropem w domu parterowym strych.Ty go nie  ocieplasz.Więc zapytałem czy błędem jest jak u mnie docieplenie go z  uwzględnieniem kominków i termostatów kuźwa jego moc.

----------


## Greengaz

Ciekawe kto to napisał.




> Witam.
> 
> komu Ty to tłumaczysz.Jak czytam te jego pomysły i doradzanie to krew mnie zalewa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Jakiej wełny ? *Przecież w parterówce dachu nie ociepla się.*
> ...


c.b.d.o.

----------


## Busters

> Witam.
> 
> Wybacz nie ciebie pytałem.


Wybaczam




> Witam.
> 
> Więc powiedz mi i innym ku potomności, co popsuje w takim razie zaizolowanie strychu-stryszku miedzy krokwiami.Tylko tyle ,że będzie na nim gorąco.Kuźwa pisałem o tych moich kominkach,termostatach kuźwa jego mość.Czy dodatkowa izolacja będzie dociepleniem miedzy krokwiami w domu parterowym kuźwa jego mość czy to będzie bezpotrzebne wkładanie kasy.??? Powiedz przynajmniej Ty ,że zrozumiałeś co chce gawiedzi przekazać.


Zadales pytanie cytujac wypowiedz w ktorej jest odpowiedz na Twoje pytanie  :big grin:  Niezle

Ocieplenie dachu w nieogrzewanym poddaszu nieuzytkowym jest ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione. Mowiac prostym jezykiem na chuj wydawac na to kase skoro to nic nie da?

----------


## Greengaz

> Wybaczam
> 
> 
> Zadales pytanie cytujac wypowiedz w ktorej jest odpowiedz na Twoje pytanie  Niezle
> 
> Ocieplenie dachu w nieogrzewanym poddaszu nieuzytkowym jest ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione. Mowiac prostym jezykiem na chuj wydawac na to kase skoro to nic nie da?


Nie licz na to że zrozumie.
Trzeba używać jeszcze prostszego języka. Wówczas jest nadzieja, ale tylko nadzieja.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wybaczam
> 
> 
> Zadales pytanie cytujac wypowiedz w ktorej jest odpowiedz na Twoje pytanie  Niezle
> 
> Ocieplenie dachu w nieogrzewanym poddaszu nieuzytkowym jest ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione. Mowiac prostym jezykiem na chuj wydawac na to kase skoro to nic nie da?



Witam .

Taką polemikę lubię choć nie od ciebie odpowiedzi się spodziewam.To po chuj jeśli już używasz takich frazesów .Zapytałem wyżej straciłem czy zyskałem.Pokusisz się o stwierdzenie???

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wybaczam
> 
> 
> Zadales pytanie cytujac wypowiedz w ktorej jest odpowiedz na Twoje pytanie  Niezle
> 
> Ocieplenie dachu w nieogrzewanym poddaszu nieuzytkowym jest ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione. Mowiac prostym jezykiem na chuj wydawac na to kase skoro to nic nie da?



Witam.

Pisałem o parterowym ociepleniu strychu w porównaniu do mego poddasza.PARTEROWEGO.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Nie słuchaj gazownika bo jak widzisz on tylko z racji wieku ma skłonność do agresji.

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam.
> 
> Artur  czy ja gdzieś pisałem o zmniejszeniu izolacji kosztem ocieplenia  stryszku-strychu???


To na cyferkach,w stropie jest 20cm i w połaci jest 20cm i wtedy będziesz płacił więcej za ogrzewanie niż gdyby 40cm byłoby w stropie,jarzysz ?
Gdybyś chciał dodać do tych 40cm w stropie jeszcze 10cm między krokwie to wiecej będziesz płacił za ogrzewanie jak gdyby na stropie lezało 50cm.
Tam gdzie nikt nie przebywa nie ma sensu tego pomieszczenia izolowac,mija się to z celem.

----------


## Busters

> Witam .
> 
> Taką polemikę lubię choć nie od ciebie odpowiedzi się spodziewam.To po chuj jeśli już używasz takich frazesów .Zapytałem wyżej straciłem czy zyskałem.Pokusisz się o stwierdzenie???


Dobrze ze pytasz od tego jest forum. Chodzi mi jedynie o to, ze odpowiedz juz miales duzo wczesniej, bo przedmowcy zrozumieli Twoje pytanie i odpowiedzieli na nie, dodatkowo dodajac, ze ocieplenie samego stropu jest korzystniejsze finansowo.





> To na cyferkach,w stropie jest 20cm i w połaci jest 20cm i wtedy będziesz płacił więcej za ogrzewanie niż gdyby 40cm byłoby w stropie,jarzysz ?
> Gdybyś chciał dodać do tych 40cm w stropie jeszcze 10cm między krokwie to wiecej będziesz płacił za ogrzewanie jak gdyby na stropie lezało 50cm.
> Tam gdzie nikt nie przebywa nie ma sensu tego pomieszczenia izolowac,mija się to z celem.


Jemu chodzi o to, ze ma juz na stropie 40cm i czy jesli doda dodatkowe 10cm miedzy krokwie to czy cos to da, on sie o to rzuca od 10ostatnich postow  :big grin: 


e: Napisze to jeszcze innymi slowami - Ma wybudowany i ocieplony budynek w ktorym mieszka, ma 40cm w stropie i placi 2000zl za ogrzewanie. Czy jesli doda do tego co ma dodatkowe 10cm w dachu to czy mu spadnie rachunek z tych 2000zl.

----------


## Greengaz

Zaczynamy dyskusję co NS miał na myśli.  :wink: 
Ja obstaję, na podstawie cyt. w poście  #2062, że zanegował sens ocieplenia na stropie poddasza nieużytkowego w domu parterowym.
Nawiasem mówiąc, nie ma żadnej różnicy pomiędzy poddaszem nieużytkowym w domu parterowym, a w domu piętrowym. Oczywiście poza powierzchnią.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> To na cyferkach,w stropie jest 20cm i w połaci jest 20cm i wtedy będziesz płacił więcej za ogrzewanie niż gdyby 40cm byłoby w stropie,jarzysz ?
> Gdybyś chciał dodać do tych 40cm w stropie jeszcze 10cm między krokwie to wiecej będziesz płacił za ogrzewanie jak gdyby na stropie lezało 50cm.
> Tam gdzie nikt nie przebywa nie ma sensu tego pomieszczenia izolowac,mija się to z celem.


Witam.

Artur nie chcę być potworem.Mam docieplony stryszek na poddaszem użytkowym.Strop jest ocieplony watą i odeskowany co pisałem wcześniej.Kurw...........a czy to źle czy dobrze i nie mów mi ,że straciłem kasę.Źle czy dobrze by potomni na FM to wiedzieli.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Zaczynamy dyskusję co NS miał na myśli. 
> Ja obstaję, na podstawie cyt. w poście  #2062, że zanegował sens ocieplenia na stropie poddasza nieużytkowego w domu parterowym.
> Nawiasem mówiąc, nie ma żadnej różnicy pomiędzy poddaszem nieużytkowym w domu parterowym, a w domu piętrowym. Oczywiście poza powierzchnią.


Witam 

Ty nie obstawiaj ty idź stąd bo wprowadzasz zamęt niemerytorycznymi wpisami EOT dziadku.

----------


## compi

Niktuś, policz m2 połaci dachowej i m2 stropu. Potem nam opowiedz o ile więcej cm można położyć wełny/styro na stropie za kasę włożoną w ocieplanie dachu.

----------


## Greengaz

> Witam 
> 
> Ty nie obstawiaj ty idź stąd bo wprowadzasz zamęt niemerytorycznymi wpisami EOT dziadku.


Argumentów merytorycznych brak to zaczynają się ad personam.
Może już pora pogodzić się z własną ignorancją i brakami w edukacji.

----------


## jarekpolak

> Witam.
> 
> Artur nie chcę być potworem.Mam docieplony stryszek na poddaszem użytkowym.Strop jest ocieplony watą i odeskowany co pisałem wcześniej.Kurw...........a czy to źle czy dobrze i nie mów mi ,że straciłem kasę.Źle czy dobrze by potomni na FM to wiedzieli.


Co prawda nie do mnie to pytanie ale z całą stanowczością ŹLE. Trzeba było to ocieplenie dać w ostatni "zamieszkały" sufit, chyba, że nie ma takiej możliwości to wtedy lepiej ocieplić strych i zdejmując bańki choinkowe w grudniu mieć cieplej w dupę niż zmarnować wełnę i wyrzućić  :tongue:

----------


## karolina.re

Dzień dobry, 

przepraszam, jeśli zawracam głowę bardziej zorientowanym, ale mam takie pytanie - czy za 300 tysięcy będziemy w stanie wybudować dom metodą gospodarczą (tato elektryk + wod.kan. + co, teść architekt, konstruktor oraz kierownik budowy z wieloletnim doświadczeniem, głównie przy konstrukcjach przemysłowych, ale zawsze...  :wink:  ) wg projektu http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt...trzany,dzialka wraz z garażem  z projektu http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt...garaz-e1,rzuty . Mamy własną działkę. I dokładnie trzysta tysięcy w gotówce. Wszyscy mówią, że damy radę, że się zorganizujemy, ale ciekawa jestem jakie macie doświadczenia i jak rozminęły się Wasze kosztorysy względem rzeczywistości. Czy to jest naprawdę wykonalne? Jakoś nie jestem w stanie się przekonać do tego pomysłu, mąż jest inżynierem i nieco większym entuzjastą. Owszem, marzę o domu, zwłaszcza, że mamy własną ziemię, ale kredyt w naszym przypadku nie wchodzi w grę. Liczyłam to na różne sposoby (materiały, ekipy, etc.) i ciągle uważam, że nam braknie pieniędzy. Jestem ciekawa Waszych opinii i czy to naprawdę wykonalne?Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie opinie, głównie te krytyczne.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam,
karolina.

----------


## karolina.re

Aha, działka nie wymaga żadnych nakładów, jest wymiarowa (60m długa, 30m szeroka), kompletnie płaska, ekspozycja południowa. W drugiej linii zabudowy, więc odpada nam robienie drogi dojazdowej, trzeba ją jedynie uzbroić, ale wszelkie media znajdują się w działce obok. Droga dojazdowa już jest.

----------


## hajnel

300 000 to wychodzi jakieś 2000/m2 więc będzie na styk. Zależy ile zrobicie sami. Zakładam, że  350 000  to minimum.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Trzeba samemu budować.

----------


## agao_83

wg mnie spokojnie, skoro odpadają koszty robocizny za co+elektrykę+hydraulikę+kierownika budowy+konstruktowa+architekta. Sporo kosztów macie załatwionych przez rodzinę  :wink:

----------


## cactus

Samemu się części prac nie zrobi. w 300tys sie nie zmieścicie, ale próbujcie  :smile:  Sam start z uzbrojeniem działki i stan zerowy to ponad 50tyś.

----------


## Wykona

Na projektach zaoszczędzicie powiedzmy kilka tysięcy,  na wykonaniu instalacji powiedzmy 5-6 tyś. Razem niech będzie 10.000 (materiały z powietrza się nie wezmą).

To wiele ale nie wiele w kwocie całości. 

Możecie zaoszczędzić na robociźnie ale nie liczcie na wiele bo jeśli "Ojcowie" pracują zawodowo to nie zawieszą działalności na czas Waszej budowy. 

Ekipy z polecenia też nie popracują za darmo, każdy chce zarobić. 

Bardziej liczyłbym na dojścia do tańszych ale nie gorszych materiałów budowlanych.

300 to już konkretna kwota i jeśli nie przesadzicie z wykończeniówką to dacie rady choć bez szaleństw.

ps. zapomniałby również o garażu.

----------


## karolina.re

> Na projektach zaoszczędzicie powiedzmy kilka tysięcy,  na wykonaniu instalacji powiedzmy 5-6 tyś. Razem niech będzie 10.000 (materiały z powietrza się nie wezmą).
> 
> To wiele ale nie wiele w kwocie całości. 
> 
> Możecie zaoszczędzić na robociźnie ale nie liczcie na wiele bo jeśli "Ojcowie" pracują zawodowo to nie zawieszą działalności na czas Waszej budowy. 
> 
> Ekipy z polecenia też nie popracują za darmo, każdy chce zarobić. 
> 
> Bardziej liczyłbym na dojścia do tańszych ale nie gorszych materiałów budowlanych.
> ...


U nas cała rodzina w "budowlance" siedzi/siedziała. Ojciec kiedyś prowadził b. duży zakład elektryczny i CO, mąż miał swoją firmę budowlaną, którą sprzedał wspólnikowi, etc. etc. Nie wspominając o znajomych, którzy wciąż siedzą po różnych hurtowniach czy są przedstawicielami handlowymi tych największych. Pewno byśmy to ogarnęli, ale uparłam się, że żadnych długów, żadnych kredytów. W nasze mieszkanie włożyliśmy kupę kasy, najlepsza stolarka, super wypasione agd, metr podłogi za 500pln. Kiedy je sprzedawaliśmy, bo życie nam się popieprzyło po drodze, odebraliśmy jedynie 50% tego, co dołożyliśmy remontując to miejsce. Bardzo dużo możemy zrobić sami, ale obawiam się, że jak dojdą nieprzewidziane sprawy, to popłyniemy i zostaniemy bez kasy i bez domu. Teść wyliczył nam budowę tych 110m2 na 270 tysięcy (bez kuchni, ale z armaturą, łazienką etc), ale nie wydaje mi się to realne. Teść niby ma wiele doświadczenia, ojciec mój też, a my musimy się gdzieś podziać. Bardzo źle znosiłam mieszkanie w bloku (nawet jeśli było ono ęą, mieliśmy taras i ogródek), więc nie chcę wracać na kolejne osiedle, ale umoczyć się w dom, też mi sie nie widzi. Przyjaciółka twierdzi, że wybudowała 140m2, dach z dachówki, kopertowy, garaż na dwa auta, za 360 tysięcy, ale jak ją proszę o fv, żeby sprawdzić, to zmienia temat.  :wink:

----------


## karolina.re

Stan zerowy to znaczy? Osobiście mogę zamieszkać na podłogach wykończonych linoleum, byle tylko nie wracać do bloku. Nie zależy mi na luksusach, bo już te "luksusy" odbijają mi się czkawką i widzę, że tak naprawdę nie ma to znaczenia. Na początek mogę też mieć tylko kuchenkę i toaletę. Niczego więcej nie potrzebuję.

----------


## Frofo007

To i ja się dołączę do tych co niewiele potrzebują byleby zamieszkać hehe  :wink: 
Niestety będę musiał się wprowadzić do domu bez kuchni, ale zabiorę ze sobą thermomixa, lodówkę, jakiś stół z krzesłami  :wink:  i tak kilka ładnych miesięcy trzeba będzie się przemęczyć. Ale myślę, że człowiek i tak będzie się cieszyć z tego co ma. Najważniejsze aby zrealizować marzenia, zrobić dom energooszczędny i z odpowiedniej jakości materiałów - moim zdaniem na tym nie ma co oszczędzać. A jeśli chodzi o samo wykończenie to nie ma co się przy tym spieszyć jeśli brak funduszy. Ja mam 30 lat i większość znajomych którzy się budują czy też kupują mieszkania od dewelopera powoli się wykańcza w środku. Także myślę, że to jest normalne.

Natomiast co do stanu "zero" za 50tyś to jak najbardziej potwierdzam, że tyle trzeba szykować - choć to wszystko zależy oczywiście od indywidualnych warunków.
Mi łącznie poszło:

- mapki, badania geotechniczne, projekt, adaptacja - 9tyś,
- przyłącza wody i prądu - 8tyś,
- szamba jeszcze nie mam ale z robocizną pewnie coś koło 4tyś wyjdzie.

Razem: 21tyś wydane a szpadel jeszcze w ziemie nie wbity  :wink: 

Muszę jeszcze utwardzić drogę dojazdową i zrobić wjazd na działkę, ogrodzenie tymczasowe działki, zapłacić geodecie za wytyczenie podziału działki (odrolniłem tylko 500m2 aby nie płacić za to) i inne mniej kosztowne pierdoły  :wink:  Także już teraz widzę, że podczas budowy niestety sporo opłat jest dodatkowych. Moim zdaniem kwota 2000zł za m2 to jest do przyjęcia licząc za sam dom bez tych dodatkowych rzeczy, które wymieniłem.

----------


## Kemotxb

Macie 300 tys teraz, a dom buduje się jakiś czas więc można założyć że w przeciągu tych powiedzmy dwóch lat coś się dozbiera lub te mniejsze wydatki będą na bieżąco uzupełniane. Postawienie domu do stanu zamieszkania powinno wystarczyć, oczywiście w minimalnym stopniu tj jedna łazienka, kuchnia i oczywiście instalacje, reszta można kończyć z biegiem czasu. Ja też jeszcze nie zacząłem, a już 5 tysięcy wydane, nie licząc działki oczywiście. Średnio liczę 3 tys za 1 mkw co w przeliczeniu na 100 mkw daje 300 tys zł. Oczywiście to uproszczenie bo faktycznie jest dużo kosztów dodatkowych. Tak czy owak rozmawiamy tutaj o kosmicznych kwotach, bo ceny tanich i prostych domów lekko sięgają pół miliona zł, nie wiem jak to się porobiło. Gdyby przełożyć to na czasy 25 lat temu taka kwota byłaby wystarczająca na kilka domów i może samochód  :wink: .

----------


## karolina.re

> To i ja się dołączę do tych co niewiele potrzebują byleby zamieszkać hehe 
> Niestety będę musiał się wprowadzić do domu bez kuchni, ale zabiorę ze sobą thermomixa, lodówkę, jakiś stół z krzesłami  i tak kilka ładnych miesięcy trzeba będzie się przemęczyć. Ale myślę, że człowiek i tak będzie się cieszyć z tego co ma. Najważniejsze aby zrealizować marzenia, zrobić dom energooszczędny i z odpowiedniej jakości materiałów - moim zdaniem na tym nie ma co oszczędzać. A jeśli chodzi o samo wykończenie to nie ma co się przy tym spieszyć jeśli brak funduszy. Ja mam 30 lat i większość znajomych którzy się budują czy też kupują mieszkania od dewelopera powoli się wykańcza w środku. Także myślę, że to jest normalne.
> 
> Natomiast co do stanu "zero" za 50tyś to jak najbardziej potwierdzam, że tyle trzeba szykować - choć to wszystko zależy oczywiście od indywidualnych warunków.
> Mi łącznie poszło:
> 
> - mapki, badania geotechniczne, projekt, adaptacja - 9tyś,
> - przyłącza wody i prądu - 8tyś,
> - szamba jeszcze nie mam ale z robocizną pewnie coś koło 4tyś wyjdzie.
> ...


U nas o tyle dobrze, że niczego nie trzeba odralniać, mamy piękną działkę w centrum małego miasta z asfaltową drogą dojazdową (choć w drugiej linii zabudowy). Na działce obok mieszka mój tato, więc mamy dostęp do wszystkich mediów. Wszyscy mówią, że to i tak bardzo dużo, bo działka i to, co nam zostało po wszystkich życiowych manewrach, ale jakoś mi się to wszystko nie widzi. Adaptacja projektu też odpada, więc to zawsze coś, ale...

----------


## karolina.re

> Macie 300 tys teraz, a dom buduje się jakiś czas więc można założyć że w przeciągu tych powiedzmy dwóch lat coś się dozbiera lub te mniejsze wydatki będą na bieżąco uzupełniane. Postawienie domu do stanu zamieszkania powinno wystarczyć, oczywiście w minimalnym stopniu tj jedna łazienka, kuchnia i oczywiście instalacje, reszta można kończyć z biegiem czasu. Ja też jeszcze nie zacząłem, a już 5 tysięcy wydane, nie licząc działki oczywiście. Średnio liczę 3 tys za 1 mkw co w przeliczeniu na 100 mkw daje 300 tys zł. Oczywiście to uproszczenie bo faktycznie jest dużo kosztów dodatkowych. Tak czy owak rozmawiamy tutaj o kosmicznych kwotach, bo ceny tanich i prostych domów lekko sięgają pół miliona zł, nie wiem jak to się porobiło. Gdyby przełożyć to na czasy 25 lat temu taka kwota byłaby wystarczająca na kilka domów i może samochód .


Życie oduczyło mnie planowania i podejmowania decyzji na zasadzie "jakoś to będzie". 3 lata zajęło mi posprzątanie po wszystkim, co się rozwaliło, więc nie nastawiam się, że możemy robić coś pt. damy radę. Wiadomo, życie w jednym domu w dwie rodziny jest ciężkie, ale wolę tak niż liczyć, że wszystko ułoży się po mojej myśli.

Ceny nieruchomości w naszej okolicy są w ogóle horrendalne i jakieś oderwane od rzeczywistości, ar kosztuje 10 tysięcy złotych! To chore, ktoś chce budować dom i już na sam start ma wydać 100 tys. na działkę... A gdzie uzbrojenie, cała reszta, a normalne płace to kilka tys. złotych na rękę...  :eek:

----------


## Bejaro

Kilka mcy bez kuchni oczywiście że można ale jeśli tych rzeczy które jest w kolejce jest kilka to już tak różowo nie jest i mieszkanie bez kostki ogrodzenia i ogrodu jest uciążliwe bardzo sami wprowadziliśmy się bez kostki tarasu najgorszy ten syf w domu, jak jeszcze nie ma drogi dojazdowej asfaltowej to jest okropne bez ogrodu strasznie się kurzy okna brudne ciągle, kostka też kurz od cięcia podbudowy utwardzania.

Czym innym jest mieszkanie w bloku i wykańczanie w środku  gdzie wchodzimy z nowego chodniczka a czym innym wykańczanie domu dookoła którego jest klepisko a na liście do zrobienia albo meble do kuchni albo kostka ogrodzenie  czy taras.W zasadzie to ciężko odpocząć w ogrodzie można niby trawę posiać ale rośliny już nie bardzo bez ogrodzenia bo psy lub dzika zwierzyna .....

Jeśli nie przeszkadza Ci taka sytuacja to można się zastanawiać ale w tej kwocie zapomnij o zagospodarowaniu działki  i media macie dostęp teraz ale do pozwolenia a tym bardziej odbioru przyłącza należy mieć własne a gestor sieci nie da Ci przyłączyć się w takim miejscu jak chcesz ale z drogi w której istnieje sieć wystąp w warunki techniczne zobaczysz co napiszą będzie wiadomo.

Wg mnie nie starczy do zamieszkania a jeśli nie chcesz budować na styk i obawiasz się przeinwestowania,to może poczekaj i odłóżcie więcej mieszkając z rodzicami...

----------


## Frofo007

> Życie oduczyło mnie planowania i podejmowania decyzji na zasadzie "jakoś to będzie". 3 lata zajęło mi posprzątanie po wszystkim, co się rozwaliło, więc nie nastawiam się, że możemy robić coś pt. damy radę. Wiadomo, życie w jednym domu w dwie rodziny jest ciężkie, ale wolę tak niż liczyć, że wszystko ułoży się po mojej myśli.


Też boje się tej budowy, ale z drugiej strony kto nie ryzykuje ten nie ma.
Niestety muszę się posiłkować kredytem 300tyś, ale 50tyś włożę jeszcze swoich pieniędzy + 20tyś, które już poszły + 100tyś dzałka. Także razem wydam na dom, w stanie pół deweloperskim/pół wykończonym 470tyś. Co ciekawe z 3 kilometry po linii prostej od mojej działki jest wystawiony na sprzedaż taki sam dom (ale lepsza lokalizacja) za 775tyś zł. Także wychodzę z założenia, że jeśli będzie się coś dziać i nie będzie mnie stać na ratę to dom wynajmę albo sprzedam np. za 500tyś (w Szczecinie za te pieniądze nowy dom to z pocałowaniem ręki). Także zabezpieczenia są, trzeba sobie wszystko przekalkulować i działać.

----------


## karolina.re

> Kilka mcy bez kuchni oczywiście że można ale jeśli tych rzeczy które jest w kolejce jest kilka to już tak różowo nie jest i mieszkanie bez kostki ogrodzenia i ogrodu jest uciążliwe bardzo sami wprowadziliśmy się bez kostki tarasu najgorszy ten syf w domu, jak jeszcze nie ma drogi dojazdowej asfaltowej to jest okropne bez ogrodu strasznie się kurzy okna brudne ciągle, kostka też kurz od cięcia podbudowy utwardzania.
> 
> Czym innym jest mieszkanie w bloku i wykańczanie w środku  gdzie wchodzimy z nowego chodniczka a czym innym wykańczanie domu dookoła którego jest klepisko a na liście do zrobienia albo meble do kuchni albo kostka ogrodzenie  czy taras.W zasadzie to ciężko odpocząć w ogrodzie można niby trawę posiać ale rośliny już nie bardzo bez ogrodzenia bo psy lub dzika zwierzyna .....
> 
> Jeśli nie przeszkadza Ci taka sytuacja to można się zastanawiać ale w tej kwocie zapomnij o zagospodarowaniu działki  i media macie dostęp teraz ale do pozwolenia a tym bardziej odbioru przyłącza należy mieć własne a gestor sieci nie da Ci przyłączyć się w takim miejscu jak chcesz ale z drogi w której istnieje sieć wystąp w warunki techniczne zobaczysz co napiszą będzie wiadomo.
> 
> Wg mnie nie starczy do zamieszkania a jeśli nie chcesz budować na styk i obawiasz się przeinwestowania,to może poczekaj i odłóżcie więcej mieszkając z rodzicami...


Marzę o własnym domu, zwłaszcza, że część działki mamy już zagospodarowaną - ogród, drzewa, etc. Część jest goła zupełnie. Ale nie zależy mi na tym, żeby budować za wszelką cenę. Nie zarabiamy obecnie dużo, jestem po ciężkiej chorobie, jeszcze przez jakiś czas nie będę mogła normalnie pracować ("pracuję" kątem to w firmie męża, to w firmie ojca, bardziej na zasadzie pomocy i posiadania ubezpieczenia, niż normalnego etatu i normalnej pensji), więc boję się, że ten hurra optymizm to droga donikąd. Widzę jak znajomi porywają się na budowy, a potem jeden kredyt, drugi kredyt, kredyt konsolidacyjny, a to chwilówka... Wolałabym jeszcze zgromadzić drugie tyle i mieć zapas, niż wesoło liczyć nie będzie.

Aha, chętnie posłuchałabym tych, którzy budują stodoły (proste domy, niewielkie metraże - mniej niż 120, dachy dwuspadowe), jakie mieli realne koszty, bo mam wrażenie, że moi znajomi to nieźli ściemniacze i uważają, że oprócz włosów i firmy straciłam także możliwość realnego szacowania kosztów.  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  Jak proszę o fv, nie ze wścibstwa, ale na przez zwykłą chęć policzenia realnie, to jakoś nikt się nie kwapi. A wiem jak to wyglądało, bo pracowałam niegdyś po różnych instytucjach finansowych, pomagałam w realizacji kredytów itp. Bardzo chętnie posłucham o doświadczeniach tych, kto już wybudował/buduje.  :smile:  Trafiłam tutaj na wątek pt. nienawidzę swojego domu i nie chciałabym skończyć w ten sposób, że dom stanie się kulą u nogi, a nie radością i przyjemnością.

Dzięki za wszystkie odpowiedzi, w szczególności te sprowadzające na ziemię.  :smile:

----------


## Kemotxb

> Życie oduczyło mnie planowania i podejmowania decyzji na zasadzie "jakoś to będzie". 3 lata zajęło mi posprzątanie po wszystkim, co się rozwaliło, więc nie nastawiam się, że możemy robić coś pt. damy radę. Wiadomo, życie w jednym domu w dwie rodziny jest ciężkie, ale wolę tak niż liczyć, że wszystko ułoży się po mojej myśli.
> 
> Ceny nieruchomości w naszej okolicy są w ogóle horrendalne i jakieś oderwane od rzeczywistości, ar kosztuje 10 tysięcy złotych! To chore, ktoś chce budować dom i już na sam start ma wydać 100 tys. na działkę... A gdzie uzbrojenie, cała reszta, a normalne płace to kilka tys. złotych na rękę...


Rozumiem, bo mam trochę podobne podejście co Ty, możesz poczekać rok, powoli robić projekt, pozwolenia załatwiać, porządkować i przygotowywać działkę, zrobić plan działania, posprawdzać ceny materiałów i usług. Można sporządzić dość szczegółowy kosztorys i zrobić wyliczenia. Wszystko da się bez dużego nakładu finansowego ubrać w teorie. Jednak w życiu wszystko może wyjść inaczej i jeśli co może wyjść to wyjdzie na pewno. Niespodzianki są gwarantowane. Jedno wiem w życiu nie wolno spocząć inaczej przestajesz żyć. Ehm 10 tys za ar to cena niska, ja płaciłem więcej a i tak kupiłem po okazyjnej cenie, bo średnia wychodzi powyżej 13 tys za ar. I co mogę powiedzieć to są niskie ceny bo rozglądając się po okolicach ciężko było znaleźć coś w podobnych cenach, przeważnie były dużo wyższe.

----------


## karolina.re

> Też boje się tej budowy, ale z drugiej strony kto nie ryzykuje ten nie ma.
> Niestety muszę się posiłkować kredytem 300tyś, ale 50tyś włożę jeszcze swoich pieniędzy + 20tyś, które już poszły + 100tyś dzałka. Także razem wydam na dom, w stanie pół deweloperskim/pół wykończonym 470tyś. Co ciekawe z 3 kilometry po linii prostej od mojej działki jest wystawiony na sprzedaż taki sam dom (ale lepsza lokalizacja) za 775tyś zł. Także wychodzę z założenia, że jeśli będzie się coś dziać i nie będzie mnie stać na ratę to dom wynajmę albo sprzedam np. za 500tyś (w Szczecinie za te pieniądze nowy dom to z pocałowaniem ręki). Także zabezpieczenia są, trzeba sobie wszystko przekalkulować i działać.


Bardzo optymistyczne założenia, zupełnie jak ja 5 lat temu...  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  Przepraszam, musiałam. Ale życia nie przewidzisz i już nigdy nie porwałabym się na takie kredyty, ani tym bardziej na liczenie na to, że sąsiad sprzedaje za X, to ja sprzedam za X+10. Teoretycznie moja wartość netto wynosiła o ponad milion złotychm jak przyszły problemy to cudem odratowałam te 300 tys. Niestety w Polsce nie liczyłabym ani na stabilność cen, ani na ich pewność, ani na trwałość przepisów, które gwarantują realne zarządzanie swoją własnością (miałam różne przygody, rząd objął ochroną moją ziemię, potem mi ją oddał, zachorowałam, wpadłam w depresję, naprawdę - hurra optymizm nie dla mnie). Życzę Ci jak najlepiej, żeby Ci się powiodło i udało, jesteś 3 lata młodszy ode mnie, ale dla mnie te 3 lata to bagaż ogromnego doświadczenia, które odarło mnie ze złudzeń. W każdym razie, powodzenia.  :smile:

----------


## karolina.re

> Rozumiem, bo mam trochę podobne podejście co Ty, możesz poczekać rok, powoli robić projekt, pozwolenia załatwiać, porządkować i przygotowywać działkę, zrobić plan działania, posprawdzać ceny materiałów i usług. Można sporządzić dość szczegółowy kosztorys i zrobić wyliczenia. Wszystko da się bez dużego nakładu finansowego ubrać w teorie. Jednak w życiu wszystko może wyjść inaczej i jeśli co może wyjść to wyjdzie na pewno. Niespodzianki są gwarantowane. Jedno wiem w życiu nie wolno spocząć inaczej przestajesz żyć. Ehm 10 tys za ar to cena niska, ja płaciłem więcej a i tak kupiłem po okazyjnej cenie, bo średnia wychodzi powyżej 13 tys za ar. I co mogę powiedzieć to są niskie ceny bo rozglądając się po okolicach ciężko było znaleźć coś w podobnych cenach, przeważnie były dużo wyższe.


Mieszkam w małej miejscowości pod Krakowem, ceny pewno zależą też od lokalizacji. W samym Krakowie czy w snobistycznych wsiach wokół wahają się od 15 do 30 tysięcy. Jeszcze teraz po zmianach w prawie, to już w ogóle zrobił się kosmos i równoległa rzeczywistość. Znajomi za 6.5-arową działkę 15 km (chyba) od Krakowa zapłacili 150 tys.  :eek:  Boję się podjąć decyzję o budowie, wyłuszczyć się z oszczędności, a potem narzekać, że wszystko ładuję w dom. No i wiesz, papier wszystko przyjmie, a potem przyjdzie jeden majster, który schrzani, trzeba będzie poprawiać. A to dostawcy zawalą, a to coś wyskoczy... Wiem ile spaprano mi przy głupich 70m2, a co dopiero w domu. 


W sumie to sama sobie odpowiedziałam w tym wątku, jak dalej to rozgrywać. Dzięki. Ale i tak proszę o opowieści o Waszych doświadczeniach. Poczytam z ciekawością.  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

> Bardzo optymistyczne założenia, zupełnie jak ja 5 lat temu...  Przepraszam, musiałam. Ale życia nie przewidzisz i już nigdy nie porwałabym się na takie kredyty, ani tym bardziej na liczenie na to, że sąsiad sprzedaje za X, to ja sprzedam za X+10. Teoretycznie moja wartość netto wynosiła o ponad milion złotychm jak przyszły problemy to cudem odratowałam te 300 tys. Niestety w Polsce nie liczyłabym ani na stabilność cen, ani na ich pewność, ani na trwałość przepisów, które gwarantują realne zarządzanie swoją własnością (miałam różne przygody, rząd objął ochroną moją ziemię, potem mi ją oddał, zachorowałam, wpadłam w depresję, naprawdę - hurra optymizm nie dla mnie). Życzę Ci jak najlepiej, żeby Ci się powiodło i udało, jesteś 3 lata młodszy ode mnie, ale dla mnie te 3 lata to bagaż ogromnego doświadczenia, które odarło mnie ze złudzeń. W każdym razie, powodzenia.


Wiem o czym piszesz bo też jestem na działalności i w tym roku dochody mi spadły o połowę, ale powoli nadrabiam. Jednak ja mam ten problem, że jestem zakupoholikiem, także nie jestem w stanie nic odłożyć i muszę budować na kredyt (nawet auto za 3-krotność moich miesięcznych dochodów brałem w kredycie bo nie byłem w stanie odłożyć).
Jakiś czas temu rozmawiałem ze znajomymi, którzy się wybudowali w kredycie kilka lat temu. Twierdzą, że się przyzwyczaili do płacenia raty i w żadnym wypadku nie żałują decyzji.
Obawiam się mocnego wzrostu wiboru, od którego zależy oprocentowanie. Z drugiej strony mamy inflację, ceny ziemi w moim regionie rosną, ceny robocizny i materiałów rosną... także za 10 lat myślę, że rata nie będzie już taka duża a koszt wybudowania domu w takiej lokalizacji i z uwzględnieniem nowych cen będzie z 2 razy większy.
Kilkanaście lat temu znajomy wybudował dom za stokilkadziesiąt tyś... obecnie jego działka jest więcej warta.

Moim zdaniem wylecz się z depresji, odpocznij od stresów (tak, budowa może być dużym stresem) i wróć do tego pomysłu gdy nabierzesz pewności siebie i odwagi. Skoro miałaś ostatnio sporo stresów to najpierw odpocznij od nich bo zdrowie najważniejsze.

----------


## karolina.re

> *Wiem o czym piszesz bo też jestem na działalności i w tym roku dochody mi spadły o połowę, ale powoli nadrabiam. Jednak ja mam ten problem, że jestem zakupoholikiem, także nie jestem w stanie nic odłożyć i muszę budować na kredyt (nawet auto za 3-krotność moich miesięcznych dochodów brałem w kredycie bo nie byłem w stanie odłożyć).*
> Jakiś czas temu rozmawiałem ze znajomymi, którzy się wybudowali w kredycie kilka lat temu. Twierdzą, że się przyzwyczaili do płacenia raty i w żadnym wypadku nie żałują decyzji.
> Obawiam się mocnego wzrostu wiboru, od którego zależy oprocentowanie. Z drugiej strony mamy inflację, ceny ziemi w moim regionie rosną, ceny robocizny i materiałów rosną... także za 10 lat myślę, że rata nie będzie już taka duża a koszt wybudowania domu w takiej lokalizacji i z uwzględnieniem nowych cen będzie z 2 razy większy.
> Kilkanaście lat temu znajomy wybudował dom za stokilkadziesiąt tyś... obecnie jego działka jest więcej warta.
> 
> Moim zdaniem wylecz się z depresji, odpocznij od stresów (tak, budowa może być dużym stresem) i wróć do tego pomysłu gdy nabierzesz pewności siebie i odwagi. Skoro miałaś ostatnio sporo stresów to najpierw odpocznij od nich bo zdrowie najważniejsze.


Przeczytaj raz jeszcze to, co pogrubione. Idziesz moją drogą, nie polecam. Naprawdę nie życzę Ci źle, nie krytykuję, bo każdy ma prawo żyć jak chce, ale wierz mi, że nie jesteś w stanie przewidzieć co będzie za 10 lat. Podobnie jak nie przewidzieli tego "frankowicze". Super jak Ci idzie, ale spadające obroty i galopujący konsumpcjonizm to nie jest dobra wróżba. Ale życzę powodzenia, jak założyć wątek budowy - daj znać.  :smile:  Chętnie poczytam. Jaki dom planujesz?  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ceny nieruchomości w naszej okolicy są w ogóle horrendalne i jakieś oderwane od rzeczywistości, ar kosztuje 10 tysięcy złotych! To chore, ktoś chce budować dom i już na sam start ma wydać 100 tys. na działkę... A gdzie uzbrojenie, cała reszta, a normalne płace to kilka tys. złotych na rękę...


Tak tanio ?  :wink: 
U mnie na wsi 18 tys.zł a w mieście do 30 tys.zl  :big grin:

----------


## Frofo007

> Przeczytaj raz jeszcze to, co pogrubione. Idziesz moją drogą, nie polecam. Naprawdę nie życzę Ci źle, nie krytykuję, bo każdy ma prawo żyć jak chce, ale wierz mi, że nie jesteś w stanie przewidzieć co będzie za 10 lat. Podobnie jak nie przewidzieli tego "frankowicze". Super jak Ci idzie, ale spadające obroty i galopujący konsumpcjonizm to nie jest dobra wróżba. Ale życzę powodzenia, jak założyć wątek budowy - daj znać.  Chętnie poczytam. Jaki dom planujesz?


Napiszę tak... zdolność na kredyt miałem już 8 lat temu, gdybym wtedy się budował to sporo kredytu miałbym spłaconego. Większość osób buduje się na kredyt i jakoś sobie radzą. Wiem, że może być źle, ale z drugiej strony mogę kolejne 8 lat zmarnować i nic nie robić. Mój wkład w budowę 170tyś, pożyczam 300tyś, myślę, że to w miarę rozsądne jest. Dodam, że w Szczecinie nowe 3 pokojowe mieszkanie kosztuje 300tyś.

Buduję dom według projektu gotowego - https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...mcb5207ec312a1 + kilka moich zmian mających na celu podnieść energooszczędność budynku. Projekt ten jest bardzo popularny i tak jak śledzę blogi/fora to koszt jego budowy w stanie deweloperskim to 300-350tyś. Mam też w miarę dokładny kosztorys, który robiła osoba budująca ten dom 100km odemnie. Za stan deweloperski z instalacjami, tynkami itp wyszło 290tyś.

----------


## michalck81

> Kilkanaście lat temu znajomy wybudował dom za stokilkadziesiąt tyś... obecnie jego działka jest więcej warta.


To, ile co jest warte nie ocenia się na podstawie ogłoszeń niestety lub wyceny rzeczoznawcy nawet, a dopiero kiedy chcesz dane dobro sprzedać... Można się nieźle zdziwić...

----------


## Frofo007

> To, ile co jest warte nie ocenia się na podstawie ogłoszeń niestety lub wyceny rzeczoznawcy nawet, a dopiero kiedy chcesz dane dobro sprzedać... Można się nieźle zdziwić...


Tylko ustalmy kilka rzeczy...
Jeśli ktoś buduje nowy dom na zadupiu to raczej nie odzyska przy sprzedaży zainwestowanych pieniędzy.
Jeśli ktoś buduje nowy dom w małym mieście lub koło dużego miasta - może być różnie.
Jeśli natomiast ktoś ma działkę na terenie wojewódzkiego miasta, gdzie jest 10-15min do centrum i wybuduje dom to w zdecydowanej większości przypadków po 10 latach ten dom będzie warto dużo więcej. Wynika to z prostej przyczyny - ludzie z mieszkań przenoszą się do domów a ilość ziemi w mieście jest ograniczona. Ja jak kupowałem działkę to były tam same pola, teraz już sąsiad obok się buduje. Drogę robią. Powoli wartość będzie wzrastać.

Oczywiście rozumiem, że może być z tym różnie, ale jeśli bym się tak wszystkiego miał obawiać to bym nic w życiu nie robił - bo wsiadając do auta jest szansa, że ulegne wypadkowi i skończę na wózku  :wink:

----------


## agao_83

> Mieszkam w małej miejscowości pod Krakowem, ceny pewno zależą też od lokalizacji. W samym Krakowie czy w snobistycznych wsiach wokół wahają się od 15 do 30 tysięcy. Jeszcze teraz po zmianach w prawie, to już w ogóle zrobił się kosmos i równoległa rzeczywistość. Znajomi za 6.5-arową działkę 15 km (chyba) od Krakowa zapłacili 150 tys.


moi znajomi we kupili we Wrocławiu działkę 38ar (pod skrajną szeregówkę) bez kanalizacji za 150tys :/ to dopiero zdzierstwo

----------


## jajmar

> moi znajomi we kupili we Wrocławiu działkę 38ar (pod skrajną szeregówkę) bez kanalizacji za 150tys :/ to dopiero zdzierstwo


38 arów czy 3,8 ara?

----------


## karolina.re

> To, ile co jest warte nie ocenia się na podstawie ogłoszeń niestety lub wyceny rzeczoznawcy nawet, a dopiero kiedy chcesz dane dobro sprzedać... Można się nieźle zdziwić...


Ano można...  :mad:  :sick:

----------


## agao_83

> 38 arów czy 3,8 ara?


3,8ar  :smile:  380 m2  :smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Tylko ustalmy kilka rzeczy...
> Jeśli ktoś buduje nowy dom na zadupiu to raczej nie odzyska przy sprzedaży zainwestowanych pieniędzy.



Myślę że chyba nikt kto buduje nie patrzy pod kątem jego sprzedaży ...

Ja sam kupiłem dom na zadupiu  :smile:  a teraz kupiłem działkę na jeszcze większym zadupiu i tam będe budował dom ...

Obok deweloper buduje domy i domy sprzedają się jak swieże bułeczki  :smile: 

Ludzie mają samochody i naprawdę mieszkanie na "zadupiu" nie jest problemem, a wielu woli kilka (naście) minut więcej spędzić na dojazd i wypoczywać w cichej , spoojnej , czystej okolicy ...

Jak kupiłem w sądzę dobre cenie działeczkę 3000m2 na większym zadupiu niż obecnie i tam chce sie budować ...

----------


## Frofo007

Kaszpir: gdy sobie obliczyłem koszt dojazdów do sklepu/pracy/poczty/urzędów itp przez kolejne 20 lat dla 2 osób to zdecydowanie warto dopłacić do działki, która jest blisko centrum. Moja akurat na chwile obecną bardziej przypomina pole niż działkę pod budowę  :wink:  także też jest cisza i spokój, ale jednocześnie 5 min "z buta" od przystanku autobusowego i 15min autem do centrum.
A piszę w kontekście ewentualnej sprzedaży z 2 powodów:

1. Jeśli "noga się powinie" to zawsze będzie jakieś wyjście z trudniej sytuacji.
2. Mam 30 lat, może za kolejne 20 zamarzy mi się mieszkać gdzieś indziej, albo dom przestanie spełniać moje kryteria - wówczas chciałbym mieć możliwość go dobrze sprzedać.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Wszyscy mówią, że damy radę, że się zorganizujemy, ale ciekawa jestem jakie macie doświadczenia i jak rozminęły się Wasze kosztorysy względem rzeczywistości.


Po pierwsze, to zapomnij co WSZYSCY mówią.
Po drugie, to zapytaj tych WSZYSTKICH, co oni mogą zrobić dla twojego domu?
Potem przekonasz się, że ONI są chętni i ci pomogą kopać fundamenty i w ogóle, ale do czasu.
Następnie na każdej rodzinnej imprezie będzie super! Kłopot zacznie się od stanu surowego otwartego, bo ONI zobaczą ten twój dom i za półdarmo nie będą pomagać.
Bo i z jakiej racji mają Ci pomagać, za półdarmo? I mają rację!
I teraz nadchodzi ten moment, gdzie bierzesz niezależne ekipy i zostaje ci wykończeniówka. I tak powinnaś zrobić, chcąc utrzymać ciepłe relacje z rodziną. 
Jeżeli zatrudnisz rodzinę do wykończeniówki, to to poniekąd będzie ich dom, a tego raczej nie chcesz?
Także najlepiej rozliczyć się z rodziną na jakimś tam etapie, niźli potem słuchać słodkiego pierdzenia, jak to ONI ci nie pomogli i takie tam...
Powodzenia życzę!

----------


## karolina.re

> Po pierwsze, to zapomnij co WSZYSCY mówią.
> Po drugie, to zapytaj tych WSZYSTKICH, co oni mogą zrobić dla twojego domu?
> Potem przekonasz się, że ONI są chętni i ci pomogą kopać fundamenty i w ogóle, ale do czasu.
> Następnie na każdej rodzinnej imprezie będzie super! Kłopot zacznie się od stanu surowego otwartego, bo ONI zobaczą ten twój dom i za półdarmo nie będą pomagać.
> Bo i z jakiej racji mają Ci pomagać, za półdarmo? I mają rację!
> I teraz nadchodzi ten moment, gdzie bierzesz niezależne ekipy i zostaje ci wykończeniówka. I tak powinnaś zrobić, chcąc utrzymać ciepłe relacje z rodziną. 
> Jeżeli zatrudnisz rodzinę do wykończeniówki, to to poniekąd będzie ich dom, a tego raczej nie chcesz?
> Także najlepiej rozliczyć się z rodziną na jakimś tam etapie, niźli potem słuchać słodkiego pierdzenia, jak to ONI ci nie pomogli i takie tam...
> Powodzenia życzę!


W sumie to dużo racji w tym, co napisałeś. Naprawdę to wolałabym wziąć jedną, sprawdzoną firmę, która postawi nam dom od fundamentów, aż po stan, w którym trzeba zrobić tylko kuchnię i wstawić meble, ale na to na pewno nas teraz nie stać...

----------


## Misterhajt

NIE!
W żadnym wypadku nie bierz jednej SPRAWDZONEJ firmy!!
Poszukaj murarzy, dekarzy, okien, tynkarzy, hydraulików - wszystkich oddzielnie!!!
To nie jest trudne, to się tylko tak wydaje. Poproś w odpowiednim wątku na forum, aby ktoś z twojego regionu polecił ci uczciwą ekipę do murowania, a potem samo poleci i zaoszczędzisz co najmniej 50 tys, gdybyś wzięła tych "all in one"

----------


## karolina.re

> NIE!
> W żadnym wypadku nie bierz jednej SPRAWDZONEJ firmy!!
> Poszukaj murarzy, dekarzy, okien, tynkarzy, hydraulików - wszystkich oddzielnie!!!
> To nie jest trudne, to się tylko tak wydaje. Poproś w odpowiednim wątku na forum, aby ktoś z twojego regionu polecił ci uczciwą ekipę do murowania, a potem samo poleci i zaoszczędzisz co najmniej 50 tys, gdybyś wzięła tych "all in one"


To lepiej budować metodą gospodarczą? Powoli, spokojnie, ale mieć nad wszystkim kontrolę?

----------


## Kemotxb

> To lepiej budować metodą gospodarczą? Powoli, spokojnie, ale mieć nad wszystkim kontrolę?


Na pewno powoli i spokojnie, co do metody gospodarczej ma zaletę jest taniej, ale trzeba wszystkiego pilnować i załatwiać. Taka ekipa od wszystkiego, robi wszystko ale wątpię żeby znali się na wszystkim tak samo dobrze. Do poszczególnych prac znajdziesz fachowców i jest duża szansa, że większość z nich będzie się znała na robocie bardzo dobrze. Problemem są terminy, bo jak jedna ekipa coś zawali to druga musi czekać

----------


## kaszpir007

> Kaszpir: gdy sobie obliczyłem koszt dojazdów do sklepu/pracy/poczty/urzędów itp przez kolejne 20 lat dla 2 osób to zdecydowanie warto dopłacić do działki, która jest blisko centrum. Moja akurat na chwile obecną bardziej przypomina pole niż działkę pod budowę  także też jest cisza i spokój, ale jednocześnie 5 min "z buta" od przystanku autobusowego i 15min autem do centrum.
> A piszę w kontekście ewentualnej sprzedaży z 2 powodów:
> 
> 1. Jeśli "noga się powinie" to zawsze będzie jakieś wyjście z trudniej sytuacji.
> 2. Mam 30 lat, może za kolejne 20 zamarzy mi się mieszkać gdzieś indziej, albo dom przestanie spełniać moje kryteria - wówczas chciałbym mieć możliwość go dobrze sprzedać.


Za cenę działki 3000m2 którą sądzę okazyjnie udało się kupić mógłbym kupić działkę 6x mniejszą bliżej miasta i też nie do końca bo najtańsza oferta (działka 500m2) miała wyższą cenę około 20% od ceny mojej działki.

Zyskałbym o 11minut krótszy czas dojazdu w jedną stronę i to chyba jedyne co bym zyskał.

A różnica jest taka że działki bliżej miasta są duuużo droższe a przez to w większości mniejsza i jest tam olbrzymie zagęszcznie domów.

Co do sprzedaży to nie myślę o sprzedaży , choć będę musiał sprzedać obecny dom , ale patrząc na to jak koło mnie deweloper niemalże nie nadąża z budowa domów to chyba ze sprzedażą problemu nie powinno być.

Obecnie mamy dom z działka niecałe 1000m2 i szczerze mówiąc powstaje dom przy domu i robi sie duża podmiejska "sypialnia" i cały urok mieszkania na wsi powoli pryska  :sad: 
Na początku uważaliśmy że działa 1000m2 to wielka działka ,. ale jak zachciało sie mieć drzewa owocowe , krzewy owocowe , warzywa i sporo nasadzeń to nagle okazało się że miejsca jest ... mało i zamarzyła sie większa działka.

Nowa działka jest okolo 5 minut dalej niż obecna , ale duuużo bardziej "sielankowo" położona i tam czuję się jak na wsi  :smile: 
Można spotkać bażanty , sarny , łabędzie i jest się bliżej natury niż ... sąsiada  :wink: 

Co do sprzedaży obecnego domu to mam nadziję że problemu nie bedzie,, bo patrząc jak deweloper koło mnie buduje to domy sprzedaja się śwetnie.
Zaletą jest to że dojazd szybki i blisko głównej drogi ...

Nowa działka ma gorszy dojazd , ale za to duuużo bardziej jest urokliwa ...

Myślę że budowanie pod kątem myślenia o sprzedaży to zły pomysł , bo gdyby tak myśleć trzeba by budowac tanio i byle jak aby później nie stracić za dużo a poza tym raczej ludzie nie chcą kupować obecnie bardzo starych domów , bo wiedzą że koszty utrzymania są także bardzo ważne a bardzo stare domy do tanich w utrzymaniu nie należą.

----------


## gola_

:spam:

----------


## Misterhajt

> Za cenę działki 3000m2 którą sądzę okazyjnie udało się kupić mógłbym kupić działkę 6x mniejszą bliżej miasta


A mógłbyś przybliżyć szczegóły tej transakcji i napisać, dlaczego uważasz, że kupiłeś tę działkę "okazyjnie"?
Pytam, bo ja też ponad dwa lata szukałem odpowiedniego miejsca na postawienie domu i również oglądałem działki tanie, takie za 50 tys, zł. Z tym, że moja ładniejsza połówka była na tyle odważna (albo nieufna), że potrafiła zapukać do sąsiadów i dowiedzieć się, jaka to jest działka? Jakie ma wady i zalety. 
Summa summarum kupiliśmy działkę po tzw. "cenie rynkowej" i tak się zastanawiam, skąd to twoje przekonanie, że kupiłeś swoją działkę okazyjnie? 
Pytam, bo znam parę osób z mojej rodziny, którzy kupują sobie auto za cenę tańszą, niż rynkowa. Oni są z tego dumni, ale potem jakoś nie kwapią się, żeby powiedzieć, ile musieli dołożyć do auta.
Samochód samochodem - można zmienić. Działkę też. Ale chałupy nie przestawisz. 
Stąd moje pytanie, na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że zapłaciłeś za swoją działkę, dużo poniżej ceny rynkowej? ( bo chyba taką działkę uznajemy za zakupioną okazyjnie) ?
Rozumiem, że było wielu chętnych na jej zakup, a tobie się udało, gdyż byłeś pierwszy lub najbardziej konkretny?
Jeżeli tak, to gratuluję refleksu i nosa do interesów!

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Kredyt - nie wiem, dlaczego wszysycy tak się boją. Trzeba tylko brać odpowiedni kredyt do Swoich zarobków i tyle. Aktualnie 100 000 na 20 lat to rata 550 PLN miesiecznie. Nawet jakby WIBOR wzrósł to nie przkroczy 750 PLN. Jak WIBOR urośnie to znaczy, że będzie rosła inflacja i wynagrodzenia. Średnie wynagrodzenie 2006 r. *2477 PLN*, teraz około *4 200 PLN*. Tyle w temacie. Jeśli ktoś Mnie zapyta co na pewno urośnie w ciągu najbliżych lat to właśnie wynagrodzenia! Będziemy *powoli dochodzić* do średniej UE, srednie wynagrodzenie w Niemczech 3 500 EUR.

Może się okazać, że uzbierasz w ciągu kilku najbliżych lat 50 000 więcej co będziesz musiałą wydać na wyższe wynagrodzenie robocizny....

300 000 + działka to sporo.

Ja aktualnie SSO, stodołą dwuspadowy dach, 145 m użytkowej - koszty około 145 000 zł. Czekam na okna

----------


## kaszpir007

> A mógłbyś przybliżyć szczegóły tej transakcji i napisać, dlaczego uważasz, że kupiłeś tę działkę "okazyjnie"?!


Tam gdzie mieszkam ceny działek za m2 wynoszą okolo 50zł , tak gdzie kupiłem ceny wahają się od 30zł za m2 do ponad 50zł.
Wszystko zalezy też od tego co sie na działce znajduje i jej wielkości 

My kupiliśmy działkę po około 16zł za m2.

Edit: Skróciłem wypowiedź , bo była za długa ...

----------


## Elfir

najważniejsze, że jesteście zadowoleni.

----------


## maciuspala

Wartość działki, cena zakupu a urząd skarbowy to trudny temat.Też mi notariusz podpowiedział żeby iść do US ustalić wartość nabycia.Pani kazała napisać pismo z dokładny opisem działki to napisałem że dziura że beznadziejna ( jak żona i sąsiadka to przeczytała to zapytali mnie czemu kupiliśmy taką beznadziejną działkę) ale pani stwierdziła że w tej okolicy działki są o 60-80% droższe i będzie postepowanie podatkowe w ciagu 2tygodni.Po 3 miesiącach nic nie przyszło więc zona pojechała do US i zapytala co się dzieje to usłyszała że US zgodził się na moją cenę transakcyjną i nie będzie postepowania podatkowego.Oczywiście żona na bezczelnego powiedziała że chce to na piśmie bo za 5 lat sobie znów się tym przypomną i będą kary i odsetki....i dostała pismo....
Wracając do domu za 300 tys ja tyle nie będę miał i jednak zaczynam budowę, kilkoro moich znajomych budowało zaczynając z 40 czasami 60 tys i domy stoją mieszkają.
Na wsi inaczej się buduje już sąsiedzi i rodzina nie pracuje za darmo ale koszty są sporo niższe.Mi firma za fundament krzyknęła 7500 zł ale stoję i patrzę jak robią, murarz ze wsi powiedział że mu pomogę( budować szalunki, malowanie ścian, sypanie piasku do fundamentu)i max weźmie 1500 zł.Oczywiście beton z gruszki.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Co do ceny , to podczas podpisywania aktu notarialnego pani notariusz powiedziała żeby udać sie do US , bo na 99% przyczepią się do ceny ...
> I taka byla prawda , bo Pani w swoim zeszycie miała że powiniśmy zapłacić 90tys a nie 50tys i że te ceny to ceny minimlane ..
> Ale po wielu "bojach" "obniżyli" nam wartośc działki i zapłaciliśmy mniejszy podatek , choć i tak większy niż powinnośmy , ale no coż tak to już jest ze skarbówka


Czyli kupiliście działkę teoretycznie wartą 90, za 50 i uważacie, że to była okazja? I że taka jest prawda, bo tak pani notariusz stwierdziła?
A ja ci powiem, że ta starsza pani sprzedająca tę działkę, jest tak samo szczęśliwa, że pozbyła się tego kawałka gruntu, jak i wy jesteście szczęśliwi, że go nabyliście. Żadna tam okazja. Zwykły deal.
Dla baby deal, a dla was kawałek ziemi, na którym postawicie swój wymarzony dom - a działka jest tyle warta, ile wasze szczęście na tym skrawku ziemi. 
Powodzenia życzę i mnóstwo dzieci  :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Czyli kupiliście działkę teoretycznie wartą 90, za 50 i uważacie, że to była okazja? I że taka jest prawda, bo tak pani notariusz stwierdziła?
> Powodzenia życzę i mnóstwo dzieci


Dzieci już mamy dwójkę i starczy  :wink: 

Co do zakupu ..

Dla nas cena była bardzo atrakcyjna , bo znamy ceny działek w tej miejscowości i zakup działki za cenę prawie o połowę niższą był dla nas bardzo atrakcyjną ofertą.

I tyle ...

----------


## Misterhajt

Co do ceny działki, to już się nie wypowiadam, bo nie znam szczegółów transakcji, natomiast co do ilości dzieci, to nie ma tak, że zaplanujecie dwójkę i tyle  :no: 
Jeżeli chcesz rozśmieszyć Boga, powiedz mu o swoich planach  :roll eyes: 
Wiem coś o tym. Gdyby nam się nieplanowane dziecko nie przydarzyło, to nawet bym nie pomyślał o budowie domu! 
Także nie ma tego złego itd...  :wiggle:

----------


## marcuso86

Witam Panowie i Panie
Mamy z żoną na budowe przeznaczone 350 tyś - w tej kwocie chcemy wybudować mały domek i w nim zamieszkać z narazie wykonczoną jedną łazienką i nie zagospodarowaną działką.
Planujemy budować parterówke 110-120 + garaż. Salon + 3 pokoje.
Dom ma powstać na płycie bądz ławach - zależy jaka bedzie różnica cenowa. Strop lekki, dach pełne deskowania + dachówka - sredniej półki.
Z prac które wykonam samemu to ocieplenie stropu, rozłożenie wm, zabudowa GK, ocieplenie zew, malowanie + płytki w garazu i kotłowni (jak sie uda).
Jeśli starczy nakładów finansowych zamontowalibyśmy PC PW panasonic 9kw, jeśli nie - piec z podajnikiem.
Z wszystkich projektów jakie do tej pory oglądalismy wyłoniliśmy dwa:
1. Z144 https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-z144-WAE1184
oraz
2. https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...FYbUcgodMO4AdQ
I teraz pytanie do osób które budowały niedawno z takim założonym budżetem - czy warto z tymi pieniędzmi brać sie za z144 czy odpuścić go odrazu ze względu na wielki wielospadowy dach? 
Dziekuje za sugestie  :smile:

----------


## agao_83

> Witam Panowie i Panie
> Mamy z żoną na budowe przeznaczone 350 tyś - w tej kwocie chcemy wybudować mały domek i w nim zamieszkać z narazie wykonczoną jedną łazienką i nie zagospodarowaną działką.
> Planujemy budować parterówke 110-120 + garaż. Salon + 3 pokoje.
> Dom ma powstać na płycie bądz ławach - zależy jaka bedzie różnica cenowa. Strop lekki, dach pełne deskowania + dachówka - sredniej półki.
> Z prac które wykonam samemu to ocieplenie stropu, rozłożenie wm, zabudowa GK, ocieplenie zew, malowanie + płytki w garazu i kotłowni (jak sie uda).
> Jeśli starczy nakładów finansowych zamontowalibyśmy PC PW panasonic 9kw, jeśli nie - piec z podajnikiem.
> Z wszystkich projektów jakie do tej pory oglądalismy wyłoniliśmy dwa:
> 1. Z144 https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-z144-WAE1184
> oraz
> ...


mi się wydaje, że raczej bez szans. My planujemy dom 130m całkowite, parter, dach 2 spadowy, bez garażu i obawiam się czy 300-320tys styknie, a ty chcesz 60m więcej wybudować za porównywalną kwotę i to z PC

----------


## wally666

Agao, pokaz na swoim przykladzie na jakie koszty szacujesz na kazdy etap budowy. Bo wiele tutaj obecnych, ze mna wlacznie, opiera sie na utartej teorii tj. ok 2500pln za stan developerski metra calkowitego, ale bez poparcia realnymi przykladami wycen z juz ukonczonej budowy. Jak jest u Ciebie?

----------


## MiśYogi

> czy warto z tymi pieniędzmi brać sie za z144 czy odpuścić go odrazu ze względu na wielki wielospadowy dach? 
> Dziekuje za sugestie


Dach będzie kosztował, niestety. Oprócz dachu sporo pójdzie na ławy albo płytę fundamentową, bo obrys jest nieregularny a to też jest 200 m2. Wyjdzie za samą płytę z 70 tys., a dachu też się tanio nie zrobi przy takim kształcie, nawet pomijając dachówkę. 

Oszczędne są zazwyczaj "stodoły" budynki o dachach dwuspadowych z ograniczą ilością okien.
Ja dopiero zbieram pieniądze na swój domek, działkę już mam. Mam też jakąś wizję. Stodoła, żadnych okien od północy, zwarta bryła, mało, ale duże okna od południa. Dużo sam planuję zrobić. 
Ja bym odpuścił te dwa projekty i wybrał coś tańszego, żeby przez następne 10 lat nie mieszkać w niewykończonym budynku.  :Smile:

----------


## radek1987

Moja siostre za dom 300 metrów kosztorys wyniósł 500 tysięcy z umeblowaniem. działa 15 arów pod miastem. Wykończenia dobrej jakości, ale nie luksosowe, przeciętne porpstu lecz dobrej jakości. To i tak było tanio. LEcz nie było wkładu własnego - wszyscy pracują

----------


## Busters

> Witam Panowie i Panie
> Mamy z żoną na budowe przeznaczone 350 tyś - w tej kwocie chcemy wybudować mały domek i w nim zamieszkać z narazie wykonczoną jedną łazienką i nie zagospodarowaną działką.
> Planujemy budować parterówke 110-120 + garaż. Salon + 3 pokoje.
> Dom ma powstać na płycie bądz ławach - zależy jaka bedzie różnica cenowa. Strop lekki, dach pełne deskowania + dachówka - sredniej półki.
> Z prac które wykonam samemu to ocieplenie stropu, rozłożenie wm, zabudowa GK, ocieplenie zew, malowanie + płytki w garazu i kotłowni (jak sie uda).
> Jeśli starczy nakładów finansowych zamontowalibyśmy PC PW panasonic 9kw, jeśli nie - piec z podajnikiem.
> Z wszystkich projektów jakie do tej pory oglądalismy wyłoniliśmy dwa:
> 1. Z144 https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-z144-WAE1184
> oraz
> ...


a moim zdaniem jest to wykonalne, jesli przemyslicie projekt i sami zrobicie to co napisane wyzej.
Mam troche wiekszy dom (obecnie ssz) i chce sie zmiescic w 400tys do zamieszkania! (i na razie nic nie wskazuje na to zebym sie mial nie zmiescic)
dach wielospadowy u mnie to rowne 60tys (320m2, dachowka ceramiczna, wiezba - material+robocizna) 

Plyta faktycznie moze podniesc troche ksozt ale bardzo duzo zalezy od warunkow glebowych. Moze byc porownywalnie do ław, a moze byc sporo dorzej.
Pompa pc-pw jest niewiele drozsza niz ogrzewanie gazowe.

----------


## marcuso86

Inaczej 
Robiłem rozeznanie w sprawie wykończeniówki tzn elektryka, tynki, wod-kan z pc pw, reku, podłogi wiec wiem mniej wiecej czego sie spodziewać.
Pytanie bardziej miało być o SSZ
Czy z projektem z144 - stropem drewnianym, deskowaniem, średniej jakości dachówką jestem w stanie smiescić sie w 200 tyś zł - dom budowany przez 1 ekipe.
To jest dla mnie najwieksza zagwozdka

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Też wydaje mi się że to jest do zrobienia (nawet ten projekt z wielospadowym dachem). 

U mnie mam SSO, dach wielospadowy i łącznie coś koło 155 m2 i na tą chwilę wyniosło mnie to 185 tys. (w tym 25 tys. koszty specyficzne dla mojej działki, więc od całości można odjąć.). Mam pełne deskowanie i dachówkę ceramiczną, ściany porotherm ale fundamenty na ławach (płyta faktycznie może być droższa ale to zależy od warunków lokalnych  - trzeba przeliczyć).

Ja szacuję że całość w 350 się zamknie, ale za tą kasę nie liczyłbym na Wentylacje mechaniczną (chociaż to jeszcze mogłoby dać radę) a już na pewno nie na PC. 

Ale jak już wiele razy było pisane - to trzeba przeliczyć na podstawie warunków lokalnych, cen materiałów, robocizny itd. W jednym miejscu taki dom postawisz za 300 tys. a w innym i 400 może być mało.

SSZ za 200 tys. moim zdaniem spokojnie da radę. Tym bardziej że strop drewniany ( u mnie był monolityczny).

----------


## Aaricia23

Przy domach do 110-120m2 SSZ wychodzi prawie zawsze w okolicach 200tyś +/- 30tyś w zalezosci od bryly i lokalizacji. Do dewoperskiego potrzeba kolejne 100tyś a stąd jeszcze daleka droga do wykonczenia i zamieszkania...

----------


## LukasDoUrden

u mnie dom 150 m2 wyjdzie niecałe 200 tys. SSZ (mam już wycenę okien) więc to naprawdę zależy od lokalizacji  :smile:

----------


## Wykona

> u mnie dom 150 m2 wyjdzie niecałe 200 tys. SSZ (mam już wycenę okien) więc to naprawdę zależy od lokalizacji


Dla nowo budujących SSZ to kamień milowy. 

Ci, którzy już wybudowali i zamieszkali wiedzą, że to dopiero wierzchołek góry lodowej  :bye:

----------


## dwiecegly

Punktem przełomowym jest dla mnie stan deweloperski, przy takim stanie można powiedzieć że ma się już 2/3 wydatków za sobą i jest w miarę z górki.

----------


## LukasDoUrden

> Dla nowo budujących SSZ to kamień milowy. 
> 
> Ci, którzy już wybudowali i zamieszkali wiedzą, że to dopiero wierzchołek góry lodowej


Zgadzam się że to dopiero początek drogi, i wykończenie wykańcza portfel, ale autor wątku pytał o SSZ właśnie, bo ponoć wykończenie ma wyliczone  :smile:  

Człowiekowi się wydaje że jak już dom stoi i daszek jest to reszta pójdzie.... A czytanie tego forum utwierdza tylko w przekonaniu ze to naprawdę jakaś połowa kosztów. Akurat siostra jest na etapie wykańczania mieszkania i wiem ile czasu i kasy takie wykończenie pochłania (a gdzie instalację, ocieplenie, tynkowanie itd.)

----------


## marcuso86

Wiem że to dokładnie 50% kosztów i z tym się liczę.

----------


## maciuspala

> Przy domach do 110-120m2 SSZ wychodzi prawie zawsze w okolicach 200tyś +/- 30tyś w zalezosci od bryly i lokalizacji. Do dewoperskiego potrzeba kolejne 100tyś a stąd jeszcze daleka droga do wykończenia i zamieszkania...


Powiedz mi z jakiego materiału trzeba budować żeby za SSZ domu 110 m2 wydać 200 tys +- 30 tys?.
Normalne materiały to koszt ok 60-80 tys do tego robocizna i tu może być już 20-40 tys.Jak ktoś ma kasę to nie buduje domu 110 m2 tylko min 150 m2 I wtedy szaleje z ekstrawaganckimi dodatkami.

----------


## dwiecegly

> Powiedz mi z jakiego materiału trzeba budować żeby za SSZ domu 110 m2 wydać 200 tys +- 30 tys?.
> Normalne materiały to koszt ok 60-80 tys do tego robocizna i tu może być już 20-40 tys.Jak ktoś ma kasę to nie buduje domu 110 m2 tylko min 150 m2 I wtedy szaleje z ekstrawaganckimi dodatkami.



Ło matko...projekt, geodeta, pozwolenia i inne papiery, ogrodzenie to juz dobre 10tys, do tego jakies utwardzenie drogi albo chociaż częsci dzialki dla ciezkich aut. Stan zerowy, srednio 40tys, czasem troche mniej, czasem nawet więcej. Za 10tys to se mozesz kupić stal oraz deski na szalunek fundamentu. Przyłącza - kolejne kilkadzisiąt tysięcy - może w 20tu sie zmiescisz jak masz bardzo blisko media. Jak masz pecha to 40tys ci braknie. Wieć juz masz 60-70tyś a jeszcze nie wyszedłeś z ziemi a ty piszesz na co mozna wydać 200tyś przy SSZ... no chyba że wszystko robisz sam, masz swoja koparkę, drzewo, tartak, i auto cieżarowe.

----------


## maciuspala

Wszystko zalezy jaką mamy działkę u mnie projekt adaptacja + geodeta 4000 zł
Droga asfaltowa przy dzialce prąd 1100 zł gaz jesli będę potrzebował to 2000 zł
Działka wymaga nasypania ziemi koszt ok 2000-3000 zł
Fundament materiały góra 15 tys
Ściany 10 tys nadproża powiedzmy 3 tys
Zbrojenie  5 tys
Deski szalunkowe zapłaciłem wraz z stemplami 2,3 tys
Strop ok 15 m3 betonu 3 tys
Ściany działowe 3 tys
Więźba+ dachówka ( tania) + okna dachowe 20 tys
Jakby ktos robił komin to dodatkowo 5 tys
Do tego robocizna 20-30 tys i mamy SSO
Do tego okna 10 tys
Drzwi 5 tys
Oczywiście można na każdym elemencie wydać 100% więcej ale budując mały dom budujemy raczej oszczędnie.
Fakt jak ktoś ma trudną działkę, skomplikowany dach duże przeszklenia i buduje w dużym mieście to i 200 tys może być mało.
Akurat SSZ jest bardzo przewidywalny gorzej później koszt wykończenia określa fantazja.Kto bogatemu zabroni.
Zmam wiele rodzin co domy 120 m2 wybudowały za 200--300 tys i juz mieszkają.
I mają ładne nowoczesne łazienki i rozsądne wykończenie.
Mam też koleżankę i wsadziła z mężem  milion i jakiejś kolosalnej różnicy nie widzę oprócz ładnego ogrodzenia i zagospodarowania ogrodu.Ale tylko patrzyli jak się buduje i wyszukiwali dziwactw w Internecie żeby nikt w okolicy takiego nie miał.

----------


## dwiecegly

> Wszystko zalezy jaką mamy działkę u mnie projekt adaptacja + geodeta 4000 zł


To moze torche faktów...

Fajnie że miałeś projekt za grosze a geodeta posadowił ci budynek za flaszke ale normalnie nawet gotowy projekt z adaptacją kosztuje 4000-5000tys plus geodeta za posadowienie i wytyczenie granic min 1500zł, czasem dużo więcej.





> Droga asfaltowa przy dzialce prąd 1100 zł gaz jesli będę potrzebował to 2000 zł


drogę asflatową przy działce ma może 5% inwestorów. To wątek ogolny a nie o jednym szcześliwym przypadku  :smile:  Nie wiem jak ci sie udało zrobić przyłącze prądu za 1100zł bo normalnie to projekt przyłacza kosztuje niewiele mniej, opłata ryczałtowa dla Tauronu to u mnie 1300zł, a wiedz że bywają droższe, pominałeś tez warunki przyłacza które kosztują pare stówek i WLZ min 1000zł, zwykle przy dłuższych odcinkach jakies 2tyś. Więc mi wychodzi że przyłącze prądu kosztuje min 3tyś a nie 1100zł. Pomijam juz skrzynkę budowlaną i kase dla elektryka z uprawnieniami bo ty pewnie masz swoje albo ktoś ci podbił za piwo  :smile: 

Gaz - projekt 1000zł (taniej sie nie da), wydanie warunkoów - nie pamietam ale chyba 150zł,  opłata ryczałtowa dla gazowni za wykonanie przyłacza 2500zł (taniej nie ma nigdzie w PL), WLZ do domu - około 1500zł + próba szczelności i odbiory - pare stówek. To w przyapdku jak masz gaz w ulicy, jak nie masz to płacisz grube tyś albo kupujesz zbiornik na gaz i koszta z instalacją sa >10tyś.
kanalizacja - jak masz w ulicy to około 2-3tys, jak nie masz to oczyszczalnia lub szambo za grube tysiące
Deszczówka jak masz w ulicy to 3-4tyś bo musisz dodatkowe studzienki na okolo domu lub duzą stunie na zbieranie deszczówki - z 2tyś jak nic 
woda - projekt 1 tyś, przyłącze, wcinka i kopanie - pewnie z 2-3tys zalezy od odleglosci.
Mi tak w sumie wychodzi ponad 15tyś w bardzo optymistycznej wersji, normalnie to jest sporo ponad 20tys zwłaszcza jak sie ktos buduje na wsi.



> Działka wymaga nasypania ziemi koszt ok 2000-3000 zł


No tak srednio wychodzi




> Fundament materiały góra 15 tys


Może materiały tak ale mało kto robi to sam, a gdzie koparka, szalowanie, zbrojenie ? Kilka dni pracy kilku dobrze opłacanych ludzi.





> Ściany 10 tys nadproża powiedzmy 3 tys


zależy czy parterowy, z poddaszem czy piętrowy. Za 10 tys to ciezko kupić dobry materiał ale pewnie jakies gorsze gatunkowo porothermy sie da.



> Zbrojenie  5 tys


Kto je wykona za tą kasę z materiałem ?



> Deski szalunkowe zapłaciłem wraz z stemplami 2,3 tys


ok



> Strop ok 15 m3 betonu 3 tys


dobra cena



> Ściany działowe 3 tys


znów murowales sam?



> Więźba+ dachówka ( tania) + okna dachowe 20 tys
> Jakby ktos robił komin to dodatkowo 5 tys


Jezu, gdzie masz tkaie ceny? Chętnie sie zaopatrze...



> Do tego robocizna 20-30 tys i mamy SSO


Niestety nie chce Ukrainców na czarno a Polacy wołali nawet kilka lat temu dwa razy tyle.



> Do tego okna 10 tys


Najtansze dwuszybowe mialem za tą cene, to prawda.



> Drzwi 5 tys


ok



> Oczywiście można na każdym elemencie wydać 100% więcej ale budując mały dom budujemy raczej oszczędnie.


Twoje ceny sa z kosmosu albo z Białorusi. sorry ale budowałem i wielm ile to kosztuje, materiał i robocizna,




> Zmam wiele rodzin co domy 120 m2 wybudowały za 200--300 tys i juz mieszkają.


Ja nie znam, jest na forum pare takich osób, przynajmniej tak piszą, jest to niby mozliwe ale wszystko własnymi rękami i wiele lat. Zbrojenie z prętów ze złomu, deski odkupione z innych budów, teren wyrównany łopatami i taczkami a nie koparką, kopanie fundamentów rodzinnie przez miesiąc łopatami, ogrodzenie z siatki znalezionej w lesie i stempli. wszystko się da.

----------


## Kalisa

> Ja nie znam, jest na forum pare takich osób, przynajmniej tak piszą, jest to niby mozliwe ale wszystko własnymi rękami i wiele lat. Zbrojenie z prętów ze złomu, deski odkupione z innych budów, teren wyrównany łopatami i taczkami a nie koparką, kopanie fundamentów rodzinnie przez miesiąc łopatami, ogrodzenie z siatki znalezionej w lesie i stempli. wszystko się da.


Dokładnie tak. W tym wątku zaledwie kilka osób może potwierdzić że udało im się wybudować dom za 200-300 tys , nie bardzo wierzę w te wiele rodzin które się w tej kwocie zmieściły.
Prawda jest taka że w kółko się tu powtarza ile kosztuje średnio metr domu a i tak każdy nowy myśli że wybuduje taniej. I można pisać sto razy że najłatwiej popłynać finansowo przy wykończeniówce a i tak nowi inwestorzy będą się upierać że da się tanio, z marketu. 
Tylko że niektórzy widzą panele za 25 zł i zapominają co jeszcze  do tych paneli trzeba dokupić.

----------


## maciuspala

Projekt był za 2100 kupiłem go za 1700, adaptacja 1600 zł u najbardziej rozchwytywanego architekta w okolicy( co nie znaczy najdroższego)   mapki 850 do tego dojdzie 400 za wyznaczenie fundamentów.
Prąd to 1100 w tym licznik zamontowany na działce ( gdybym chciał budowlany to drugie 1100), gaz 2000 zł i skrzynka wisi na budynku( pytałem się 2 miesiące temu)
Projekt gazu jesli chce to 200zł( bo w domu przewidziano węgiel)
Za przeróbki projektu nie płacę nic( drugi strop jeśli projektant musi dać do przeliczenia to +500 zł)
Oczyszczalnia w moich stronach to max 6000 ale to nie stan surowy
Koparka do ław 400 zł robocizna fundamentu lanego max 1500 zł( sam maluje izolacja i kleje styropian +pomagam rozgarniać piasek w fundamencie
Beton u mnie po 185 zł ale teściu pracuje na betoniarni i ma rabat dla pracownika ale do wyceny liczę po 200 m3
Ściany z BK 24 cm
Strop lany
Wyceniałem SSO w 5 firmach oferty od 22 do 28 tys.i nic mnie nie interesuje( kolega z PGR ów kolo Buska Zdrój śmieje się że u nich za 15 tys to z palcem w .. się ekipę znajdzie.
Okna ze standardowym balkonem na profilu 6 komorowym 8 tys z HKSem 12 tys ale mam ekstra zniżkę na okna.
Nie rozumiem co jest złego w kupieniu używanych stempli i desek szalunkowych?
No pewnie że trzeba dużo samemu zrobić bo siedząc w biurze to nawet 300 tys nie wystarczy.
Dalej uważam iż budując mały dom 100-110 m2  spokojnie przy niewielkim udziale rodziny wybudować stan surowy za 100-120 tys.
Ja po cichu liczę ze zmieszczę się w 90 za SSO.

PS Ja panele kupiłem AC3( akurat ten wzór zonie się podobał) po 19 zł( nie w markecie) i z podkładem i listwami spokojnie zmieściłem się w 25 zł z m2 i ....takie same w domu bym sobie położył.Żona nawet nie chce słyszeć o desce barlineckiej czy coś podobnym a spokojnie kupiłbym BKL po 40 zł i po profesjonalnym ułożeniu nikt by nie odróżnił od tej po 150 zł.

----------


## Busters

> Inaczej 
> Robiłem rozeznanie w sprawie wykończeniówki tzn elektryka, tynki, wod-kan z pc pw, reku, podłogi wiec wiem mniej wiecej czego sie spodziewać.
> Pytanie bardziej miało być o SSZ
> Czy z projektem z144 - stropem drewnianym, deskowaniem, średniej jakości dachówką jestem w stanie smiescić sie w 200 tyś zł - dom budowany przez 1 ekipe.
> To jest dla mnie najwieksza zagwozdka


Jak sie postarasz to zmiescisz sie w 150-160tys.
u mnie sso - 810zl/m2 ssz - 950zl/m2 (w tej cenie nie ma papierkow w sensie projektu i innych mapek oraz przylaczy)




> Ja szacuję że całość w 350 się zamknie, ale za tą kasę nie liczyłbym na Wentylacje mechaniczną (chociaż to jeszcze mogłoby dać radę) a już na pewno nie na PC.


Przeciez wentylacja mechaniczna kosztuje niewiele wiecej niz kominy, jak ktos nie ma dwoch lewych rak to zrobi ja sam.
Pc jest niewiele drozsza niz gaz.


* dwiecegly*
Z wiekszoscia masz racje ale u mnie wytyczenie domu - 400zl
przylacze pradu dokladnie 1085zł (skrzynka w granicy dzialki) dodatkowo oczywiscie elektryk za podlaczenie do budynku)

----------


## dwiecegly

Ja nie wiem jak wam to przyłączenie dostawca energii zrobił bo u mnie jest wymagany projekt przyłączenia do sieci przez nich zatwierdzony, czytaj zamówiony i kupiony u ich człowieka. Koszt min 500zł. PRzylącze - opłata ryczałtowa 1355zł. Skrzynka i jej wyposażenie nawet używana to ok. 300zł z gniazdami na silę i 230V. Elektryk min 300zł za odpalenie całości.

----------


## Busters

Wszystko tauron.. placilem ~80 za kazdy kwh i nie wazne jaka jest odleglosc. 
W moim przypadku tauron podnajal firme zewnetrzna oni robili projekt, uzgadniali go z gmina i potem wszystko wykonali, skrzynka rowniez w cenie (ta w granicy z licznikiem)

Jesli chodzi o skrzynke to nie masz na mysli erbetki? To oczywiscie dodatkowy koszt. Ja juz robilem docelowe przylaczenie do budynku, bo moim zdaniem erbetka to strata kasy. (kabel, uziom, rozdzielnia podtynkowa, podstawowe zabezpieczenie i kilka gniazdek - calosc z elektrykiem niecale 1400zl)

----------


## maciuspala

Co region to inne ceny.Tak bywa
Byłem ostatnio u znajomego od dachów i również ( co potwierdziło moje wyceny) powiedział mi że ma 50 współpracujących ekip i za mój dach więźba plus dachówka i okna dachowe 40 do 50 zł za m2.( jak zobaczył mój projekt że taki prosty bez kominów i obróbek 160 m2 dachu to powiedział że spokojnie 5000 zł i podeśle mi dobrą sprawdzoną ekipę)
Gdzieś tu na forum czytałem że poniżej 70-80 zł to się nie da, że to niemożliwe, że ludzie za darmo nie robią.
U mnie na wsi( gdzie działka) murarz z doświadczeniem pracuje w firmie budującej domy za 200 zł za 10 h.
Głupi następny przykład byłem z kosiarka w serwisie w moim miescie za czyszczenie gaźnika, regulację, ostrzenie noży (2szt) powiedzieli mi ok 100 zł a dziadek zawiózł do kolegi i zrobił gaźnik oraz naostrzył noże i pytał czy 20 zł to nie za dużo.
Drugi przykład to nie chciała mi zapalić piła spalinowa ojciec zaniósł do miejscowego magika i pali jak wściekła cena za usługę z ostrzeniem łańcucha -10 zł- ciekawe ile by wziął serwis.
Takich przykładów jest mnóstwo.

----------


## piotrek0m

He.. he.. he.. wybudowałem dom i kwoty 200-300 tyś za dom do zamieszkania wydają mi się fantastyczne. Jak ktoś nie ma zagwarantowanych środków na całość inwestycji, to później latami się wykańcza... no chyba, że to takie hobby na lata - wykańczanie domu...

----------


## dwiecegly

> He.. he.. he.. wybudowałem dom i kwoty 200-300 tyś za dom do zamieszkania wydają mi się fantastyczne. Jak ktoś nie ma zagwarantowanych środków na całość inwestycji, to później latami się wykańcza... no chyba, że to takie hobby na lata - wykańczanie domu...



Bo te kwoty 200-300tyś są fantastyczne, kompletnie nierealne. Najgorsze że czytają to ludzie na forum i szybko nabierają przekonania że się da. Biora kredyt, kupują pierwszą lepszą działkę a potem wiekie zdziwienie że na forum zapomniano o połowie kosztów a cany za robociznę są jakieś inne...

----------


## agao_83

> He.. he.. he.. wybudowałem dom i kwoty 200-300 tyś za dom do zamieszkania wydają mi się fantastyczne. Jak ktoś nie ma zagwarantowanych środków na całość inwestycji, to później latami się wykańcza... no chyba, że to takie hobby na lata - wykańczanie domu...


*Piotrek0m* można wiedzieć, ile wydałeś na dom w stanie deweloperskim i do zamieszkania (z kuchnią, łazienką i podłogami)? Bez kosztów, podjazdów, kostki, ogrodzenia itd

----------


## piotrek0m

> *Piotrek0m* można wiedzieć, ile wydałeś na dom w stanie deweloperskim i do zamieszkania (z kuchnią, łazienką i podłogami)? Bez kosztów, podjazdów, kostki, ogrodzenia itd


Stan surowy zamknięty 300 tyś. Przy czym dach podniósł koszta - 5 okien połaciowych, 2 daszki, 2 lukarny, pełne deskowanie, papa, obróbki blacharskie, dachówka ceramiczna, rynny stalowe pod kolor ... ale szacuję, że tańsze rozwiązanie dachu obniżyłoby cenę może o 10-15 tyś max. Stan deweloperski kosztował 550 tyś co daje ok 2600 zł/m2 powierzchni domu - czyli dokładnie tyle ile się szacuje za taki etap ! To są realne koszty. Przyszli inwestorzy naczytają się wybiórczo wątków o tanim budowaniu i zrobią sobie krzywdę na resztę życia. Podejrzewam też, że przy mniejszym domu ceny nie będą spadać proporcjonalnie do mniejszego metrażu.

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Ale Ty masz powierzchnie ponad 200m2 ! Taka powierzchnia kosztuje. A tutaj była mowa o domu 110-120 m2 (przynajmniej w ostatnich postach).

Ale to i tak zależy do okolicy bo okolice Wrocławia są droższe niż np. Częstochowy. I tu nic na to się nie poradzi. Dlatego porównywanie takie nie ma sensu. Wątek powinien się nazywać czy postawię dom za tyle i tyle w okolicach Wrocławia np. I wtedy porównywanie metrażowo podobnych domów (a także konstrukcyjnie, bo dachu konstrukcja ma tu wiele do powiedzenia) ma jakiś sens. 

A tak jedni przekonują że można (bo budują w taniej okolicy i przy pomocy rodziny/pracy własnej) i denerwują tych co budują za znacznie większą kasę bo musza korzystać tylko z firm i mają drogą okolicę.

----------


## marcuso86

A wiec śląsk - okolice czestochowy to tańsza robocizna? Mi sie wydaje że na śląsku to jakoś jest drożej...

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Na śląsku może i tak, ale Częstochowa to niekoniecznie Śląsk  :wink:  Tym bardziej że ja znam akurat realia w północnej części województwa. Bliżej Katowic ceny są pewnie wyższe.

A robocizna nie jest może bardzo tania ale nie ma co narzekać. Za położenie dachówki (ceramika, 6 okien dachowych, rynny stalowe, plus obróbki - 240 m2 dachu) ekipa wzięła równo 10 000. 

Murarze biorą np. za ściany parteru 20 zł za metr. Fundamentowe to 30 zł/m2. 

I nie mówię tutaj o ludziach którzy coś tam wiedza i robią za flaszkę. Mówię o dobrych fachowcach (patrząc na opinie w okolicy i to jak zrobili u mnie). 

A piszę o tym dlatego że gdzieniegdzie ludzie się łapali za głowę jak mówiłem ile wzięli za robociznę. Pewnie są okolice jeszcze tańsze.

Podobnie jest z materiałem. Ja za beton B20 płaciłem 195 zł/m3. I z tego co wiem gdzieniegdzie taka cena uchodzi za niską. 

Dlatego trzeba patrzeć na rejon (nie tylko województwo np.)

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

U Mnie, dom 145 m użytkowej, 168 m po podłogach, prosty dach dwuspadowy, 5 okien połaciowych, bez kominów, płyta fundamentowa, w tym od razu konstrukcja tarasu tak:
- SSO 145 000 (materiały 98 000 + 47 000 robocizna)
- okna i rolety 22 000

Czylii SSZ 167 000, ale bez drzwi i jeszcze będą żaluzje fasadowe od frontu. Na tradycyjnych fundamentach byłoby taniej.
Pamiętajcie, że największe oszczędności są na etapie projektu (prosta bryła, dach itp)

----------


## maciuspala

> U Mnie, dom 145 m użytkowej, 168 m po podłogach, prosty dach dwuspadowy, 5 okien połaciowych, bez kominów, płyta fundamentowa, w tym od razu konstrukcja tarasu tak:
> - SSO 145 000 (materiały 98 000 + 47 000 robocizna)
> - okna i rolety 22 000
> 
> Czylii SSZ 167 000, ale bez drzwi i jeszcze będą żaluzje fasadowe od frontu. Na tradycyjnych fundamentach byłoby taniej.
> Pamiętajcie, że największe oszczędności są na etapie projektu (prosta bryła, dach itp)



Masz prosty projekt ale kilka drogich dodatków masz co wpłynęło na cenę
- płyta prawdopodobnie sporo podniosła koszt fundamentów
- dachówka płaska do tanich nie należy obstawiam że była 3xdrozsza od zwyklej betonówki
- powierzenie okien masz sporą ( tarasowe i dachowe) a to też kosztuje.

Oczywiście każdy buduje tak jak go stać albo jak się mu podoba.
Mi się podoba prosto ale funkcjonalnie więc prostota u mnie oznacza tylko oszczędności.

Mam kilka " drogich" pomysłów na wykończenie ale nie koniecznie muszę to zrobić przed wprowadzeniem się do domu.
Może to poczekać na przypływ gotówki.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Płyta - trudno powiedzieć, bo różnie bywa. U Mnie koszt m2 płyty 250 zł (materiały, koparka, drenaż). Nie wiem ile by kosztowały tradycyjne fundamenty za całość.
Dachówka - jest droższa, ale nie tak bardzo. Dach nie jest duży (136 m2)
Okna - tu racja, bo jest 5 połaciowych + 3 duże tarasowe.

----------


## Piter_Piter

http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/arn_mokka_ce.htm

Czy któryś z forumowych specjalistów wypowie się jaki REALNY budżet muszę mieć aby wybudować coś takiego do stanu deweloperskiego? Nie musicie podawać dokładnych wartości. Wystarczy mi rząd wielkości: 300 tysięcy? 350 tysięcy?

----------


## grend

> http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/arn_mokka_ce.htm
> 
> Czy któryś z forumowych specjalistów wypowie się jaki REALNY budżet muszę mieć aby wybudować coś takiego do stanu deweloperskiego? Nie musicie podawać dokładnych wartości. Wystarczy mi rząd wielkości: 300 tysięcy? 350 tysięcy?


Takie cos bez dotykanie czegokolwiek ja bym wybudował do stanu developerskiego za 210tysiecy, jakbym musiał dotykac coś to za 140 tysiecy. Inni buduja coś takiego za 300 tysiecy i nie wiem jakim cudem. Więc opinie bedziesz miał różne. Przykładowo developer buduje domy za 2000 pln za m2

----------


## portaga

> A tak jedni przekonują że można (bo budują w taniej okolicy i przy pomocy rodziny/pracy własnej) i denerwują tych co budują za znacznie większą kasę


To chyba tak działa tylko u ludzi, którzy mają niskie poczucie własnej wartości oraz wsiową mentalność. 
- Franek kupił pustaki po 4,80zł. a ja po 4,60!! Co za frajer z tego Franka!
- Zdzichu zapłacił hydraulikowi 5200zł. A Jurek to samo zrobił mi za 4 tysiące i jeszcze flaszkę wypiliśmy!
- Zdzisiek płacił 11zł. za worek cementu, a ja kupiłem "na lewo" od tego Jurka, co mi hydraulikę robił, po 8 zł!
- A ten Kowalik - ten od starej Kowalikowej - kupił Passata za 12 tys! Takie same chodzą po 10 tys. i jeszcze opony zimowe dorzucają gratis!

To jest właśnie ta wsiowa mentalność niektórych użytkowników tego forum, którzy chwalą się, który z nich taniej chałupę postawił!
A że stawiali przez 5-8 lat z pomocą szwagra, to do jej wykończenia na tip-top potrzeba jeszcze następne 2 lata! Nie wspominając o tym, że ogrodzenie działki jest z drutu, a ogród woła o pomstę do Nieba...

Naprawdę, śmieszy mnie taka licytacja, kto taniej i za ile się wybudował. I współczuję tym, którzy czerpią z tego jakąkolwiek satysfakcję, chwaląc się, iż wybudowali taniej, niż inni  :big lol: 

U mnie, wśród moich znajomych, jak ktoś zapyta, za ile wybudowałeś dom, jest wręcz przeciwnie! Kiedy odpowiadam, że w sumie wyszedł mnie 450 tysięcy na gotowo, to oni coś tam bełkoczą, że przepłaciłem. Ja sobie z tego oczywiście nic nie robię, tylko patrzę, jak im ciśnienie skacze  :tongue:

----------


## piotrek0m

> To jest właśnie ta wsiowa mentalność niektórych użytkowników tego forum, którzy chwalą się, który z nich taniej chałupę postawił!


Też taką formę licytacji zauważam - nie tylko na forum. Wydaje mi się, że przyczyną jest przekonanie nabyte w okresie komunistycznej biedy i niedostatku, pokutujące u części ludzi. Zaradność życiowa postrzegana była przez pryzmat okazyjnych i tanich zakupów niedostępnych towarów. Posiadanie dóbr mogły wywoływać uczucie zazdrości, a tanie kupowane - uczucie zaradności. Mentalność ta przechodzi na kolejne pokolenia. W rzeczywistości trudno jest się przyznać (szczególnie przed sobą samym), że nie stać mnie na drogie materiały na dom, nie stać na nowy samochód... Najuczciwiej byłoby powiedzieć - nie stać mnie na nowe auto, kupuję więc używane, godząc się na niedogodności stąd wynikające; nie stać mnie na użycie drogich materiałów do budowy domu - wyszukuję więc najtańsze, godząc się na liczne kompromisy... no ale racjonalizujemy łagodząc dysonans poznawczy 
 :cool:

----------


## Pod

Jednemu na sto uda sie taki domek postawić za 250 czy 300 tyś kosztami wielu wyrzeczeń i miesiącami urlopu swojego i swojej rodziny i chwali sie tym na forum. 99 na stu ta sztuka sie nie udaje i koszt wychodzi realne 350-450tyś za mały domek ale oni się już tym nie chwalą oczywiście i na forum powstaje mylne przekonanie że te wszystkie domy to sie za cene mieszkań buduje. Potem jest tylko płacz...

----------


## Slyder

jeszcze jednym problemem  jest samo tworzenie kosztorysu. Ja oglądałem już 3 i w żadnym nie znalazłem np. pozycji o nazwie gwoździe. Niektórzy robią kosztorys na zasadzie wpisywanie kwot powyżej tysiąca, a to jest jak rachunkiem z tesco z małych kwot powstają duże kwoty.

----------


## ag2a

Realnie wpisać w kosztorys większe kwoty i dodać 20-30% i wychodzi realna cena

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Powinno się robić kosztorys do stanu developerskiego, jak skończymy to liczymy kasę i szacujemy wykończenia.
Ja jak narazie do stanu developerskiego w punkt, nawet poniżej kosztorysu, ale zabawa się dopiero zacznie, fakt że w każdym etapie dodawałem 2 000 jako inne (drobne, czyli gwoździe itp)

Wykończenia - mam do kupienia 90m2 płytek drewnopodobnych, które szacowałem na 110 m2. Już wiem że kupię na pewno droższe i każde 10 zł na M2 daje już 900 zł różnicy i tak będzie przy większości rzeczy...

Zgodzę się z Waszą argumentacją, że jest mentalność na forum że trzeba zbudować jak najtaniej...tylko zazwyczaj te osoby nie pokazują zdjęć Swoich domów. Warto by pokazać wizualizację zdjecia z projektu i zdjęcie z wykonania, żeby ludzie widzieli żę domy się różnią znacząco...

----------


## jarekpolak

Dokładnie. Każdy coś zmienia, jeden więcej, drugi mniej ale każdy coś i przez zmiany można coś zaoszczędzić, jednak można również stracić na estetyce i jakości. Myślę, że Ci którzy czytają ten post i zadają tutaj pytania nie mają marzeń o pałacu ociekającym złotem, tylko raczej o własnym domu bez większego nacisku na wszelkie nowości i bajery. 
Ja założyłem, że zmieszczę się w 200tys a w 250tys zamieszkam i jak na razie wygląda to obiecująco. Projekt jaki jest w oryginale każdy może sprawdzić a jak wygląda moja wersja pokazuję. Stan obecny kosztował mnie bez działki 155tys. Wewnątrz gołe ściany, ogrzewanie, hydraulika, wylewki.

----------


## Michalmon

> Dokładnie. Każdy coś zmienia, jeden więcej, drugi mniej ale każdy coś i przez zmiany można coś zaoszczędzić, jednak można również stracić na estetyce i jakości. Myślę, że Ci którzy czytają ten post i zadają tutaj pytania nie mają marzeń o pałacu ociekającym złotem, tylko raczej o własnym domu bez większego nacisku na wszelkie nowości i bajery. 
> Ja założyłem, że zmieszczę się w 200tys a w 250tys zamieszkam i jak na razie wygląda to obiecująco. Projekt jaki jest w oryginale każdy może sprawdzić a jak wygląda moja wersja pokazuję. Stan obecny kosztował mnie bez działki 155tys. Wewnątrz gołe ściany, ogrzewanie, hydraulika, wylewki.



Wybudowałeś za tę kwotę, ale napisz jeszcze ile włożyłeś swojej pracy.

Ja buduje dom 130 m2 kształt podobny do Twojego. Jestem aktualnie na etapie robienia elewacji i kończenia hydrauliki.
Szacuje, że stań deweloperski (bez kosztów stałych - przyłącza, projekt itd.) wyniesie mnie około 330 000 zł (odrobinę mniej od tego, co było oszacowane przez pracownie projektową). Niestety u mnie większość robią ekipy, to co zrobiłem sam, to podstawiłem ściany działowe.

Największym wydatkiem jest niestety robocizna, gdyby nie ona, to prawdopodobnie zmieściłbym się w kwocie około 215-220 tyś.
Tutaj dochodzimy do sedna sprawy. Da się wybudować dom do 300 tyś i w nim zamieszkać, ale moim zdaniem tylko i wyłącznie w momencie gdy budowę realizujemy swoimi siłami.

----------


## portaga

> Zgodzę się z Waszą argumentacją, że jest mentalność na forum że trzeba zbudować jak najtaniej...tylko zazwyczaj te osoby nie pokazują zdjęć Swoich domów. Warto by pokazać wizualizację zdjecia z projektu i zdjęcie z wykonania, żeby ludzie widzieli żę domy się różnią znacząco...


Wiadomo, że na zewnątrz dom może wyglądać, jak z katalogu, natomiast wewnątrz najczęściej jest niedokończony, podobnie jak i przestrzeń wokół domu. Chodzi o niedoróbki i inne niedokończone rzeczy, na które nie starczyło budżetu, dlatego wiele osób nie chwali się zdjęciami, bo... nie ma czym...
Natomiast - niektórym z nich - nie przeszkadza pochwalić się na forum, jacy to oni zaradni i wybudowali tanio dom. A prawda jest taka, że większość z nich postawiła budynek. Bo dom, to nie jest to, co widać na zewnątrz, ale przede wszystkim to, co jest wewnątrz. Z zewnątrz oglądamy, a wewnątrz mieszkamy - to są właśnie te detale...
I tutaj dają znać o sobie - jak ktoś słusznie wcześniej zauważył - chore ambicje i mentalność rodem z PRL.
A najgorsze w tym wszystkim jest to, że po wpisaniu w google "dom za 300tys.", drugi wynik prowadzi do tego właśnie wątku. A jak wiadomo, ludzie czytają wszystko wybiórczo. Zwracają uwagę przede wszystkim na te wypowiedzi, które pasują do ich założeń, do marzeń...
Dlatego trzeba uświadomić ich, że dom za 300tys. to jest marzenie ściętej głowy! No chyba, że od stanu surowego zamkniętego, większość prac wykonają sami. Lista tych prac jest baaardzo dłuuuga, wymagająca mnóstwo poświęcenia i jeszcze więcej wolnego czasu.
Generalnie, to trzeba by poświęcić 3 lata życia kosztem innej pracy, ażeby wykończyć chałupę (a przy okazji siebie i szwagra).

----------


## jarekpolak

ja mam dosyć
szwagrom już mi głupio dupe zawracać
bracia unikają tematu
teść ledwo z życiem uszedł po "wichach" na budowie po skonczonych etapach
ojciec jeszcze mnie namawia, żebym na kolejny etap też firmy nie brał
Można się wykończyć... 3 lata już ta budowa trwa i jeszcze trochę potrwa- to też należy wziąć pod uwagę zakładając budowę samemu

----------


## portaga

Yyyyy... albo jesteś kierownikiem budowy, albo arcymistrzem ironii  :wink: 
Tak, czy srak, uśmiałem się, czytając Twój post  :big grin: 
I o to chodzi!

----------


## jarekpolak

yyyy... nie ironizuję  :Smile:  szczerość jak na spowiedzi   :Smile:  kierownikiem nie jestem tylko dekarzem ale może kiedyś...  :big tongue:

----------


## meczesiu

> Jednemu na sto uda sie taki domek postawić za 250 czy 300 tyś kosztami wielu wyrzeczeń i miesiącami urlopu swojego i swojej rodziny i chwali sie tym na forum. 99 na stu ta sztuka sie nie udaje i koszt wychodzi realne 350-450tyś za mały domek ale oni się już tym nie chwalą oczywiście i na forum powstaje mylne przekonanie że te wszystkie domy to sie za cene mieszkań buduje. Potem jest tylko płacz...


Buduję  dom parterowy 95 m2 sam, bo nie stać mnie na firmy. Stan deweloperski z dokumentacją wyniósł mnie ok 120 tys zł.  w tym mam wszystkie przyłącza, dom już ogrzewam gazem. Pierwsze  wbicie łopaty było we wrześniu 2014 r.. Na budowie spędzam dużo czasu, ale jest to moja pasja. Każdy metr 2 budowy kosztuje. Jeżeli budujemy dom 150 m2 to płacimy za 150 m2, jak jest dom 250 m2 to płacimy za 250 m2 i pewnych rzeczy się nie przeskoczy. Najważniejsze to budować coś w miarę swoich możliwości. Dzisiejsze technologie bardzo ułatwiają budowę i wcale nie trzeba się porządnie znać. Wielu "fachowców" często zrobiło by gorsza robotę jak zrobilibyśmy sami. W dzisiejszych czasach internetu i przepływu informacji wszystko jesteśmy wstanie szybko zweryfikować, porównać. 
Budowa metodą gospodarczą kosztuje tyle ile materiał + 10 -20 tyś robocizn, których nie jesteśmy wstanie,  sami zrobić. U mnie firmy robiły:
posadzki - 1100 zł robocizna
elektryk skrzynkę - 250 zł
hydraulik podłączenie pieca gazowego - 500 zł
cieśla do pomocy - 1400 zł
koparka - 600 zł 
Wstawienie okien - 900 zł 
instalacja wod-kan z materiałem - 4000 zł

instalacja gazowa od skrzynki do domu i w domu (z materiałem) -1000 zł
skrzynka elektryczna - 950 zł - opłata przyłączeniowa
skrzynka gazowa 2300 zł - opłata przyłączeniowa
kominiarz odbiory - 150 zł




> Ja założyłem, że zmieszczę się w 200tys a w 250tys zamieszkam i jak na razie wygląda to obiecująco. Projekt jaki jest w oryginale każdy może sprawdzić a jak wygląda moja wersja pokazuję. Stan obecny kosztował mnie bez działki 155tys. Wewnątrz gołe ściany, ogrzewanie, hydraulika, wylewki.


Mój kuzyn wybudował bardzo podobny - z pełnym wykończeniem, kuchnią - 240 tys. - Dach, hydraulike, płycząca fachowcy - resztę robił sam bo jest budowlańcem - czas realizacji niecałe 2 lata.

----------


## jarekpolak

Popieram. Jak czasem czytam wpisy np. Będziemy budować sami bez firmy bo ktoś tam z rodziny się zna na budowie a mąż będzie robił za pomocnika a w dzienniku budowy czytam, że uporządkowaliśmy działkę, zagęściliśmy piach w fundamentach i rozładowaliśmy deski to się scyzoryk w kieszeni otwiera. Tego nie można nazwać budowaniem. To sprzątanie, utrzymanie porządku na placu budowy. Wielu inwestorów się po prostu przelicza ze swoimi planami. Albo przerasta ich fizyczne wykonanie czegoś albo im się po prostu nie chce nawet, że potrafią zrobić to sami (zwłaszcza, kiedy wezmą kredyt. Wtedy to już u większości po kilka ekip jednocześnie, żeby szybciej było) i to też trzeba brać pod uwagę przy kosztorysie. Będzie się chciało budować? Na początku każdy ma zapał ale budowa domu potrafi wykończyć niejednego.

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Niestety to prawda - chcesz budować samemu - przygotuj się na wieczny brak czasu. Ja sam robiłem tylko fundamenty, na ściany przyszła już ekipa. Ale i z ekipami jest kupa rzeczy, które wypadałoby zrobić samemu. Rozszalowanie stropu (u mnie monolit był) ? Owszem ekipa Ci to zrobi, ale za kasę. Masz deski i na dach się przydadzą? No ale trzeba je zaimpregnować. Brać do tego ekipę? I tak ciągle. Już nie mówię o sprzątaniu placu, zabezpieczaniu na zimę itd. Budowa pochłania mnóstwo czasu i gdyby nie to że mam na nią 2 km to nie wiem jakbym miał to wyrobić.A przecież są tacy co i murują sami. 

Z drugiej strony jak to wszystko sam nie zrobisz a weźmiesz ekipę to już na dzień dobry można policzyć kilka tysięcy. Poza tym przy różnych ekipach na różne etapy jest też kupę załatwiania. A to cementu braknie, a to cegły potrzebne itd. Szczęśliwie ekipa od dachu sama sobie wszystkie materiały brała ze sklepu a mi WZ dawała. 

Jedyne co w tym wszystkim jakoś trzyma człowieka to widoczne efekty. Jeżdżę koło budowy codziennie do pracy i fajnie jest sobie na ten domek popatrzeć. Ok, nie ma okien a w środku nic prócz desek i pustaków, ale już jest  :smile:  I to chyba sprawia że chce się tam robić coś dalej byle skończyć  :smile:

----------


## MisiekNS

Mój znajomy rozpoczyna budowę domu. Powierzchnia 210m2+44m2 garażu. Skomplikowany dach, dużo dziwnych okien+ 6 dachowych, wykusze, balkony itd. Będzie budował sam z ojcem i bratem. Twierdzi, że do wprowadzenia wyda...150 tys zł. Nie wiedziałem co powiedzieć...

----------


## Kalisa

> Mój znajomy rozpoczyna budowę domu. Powierzchnia 210m2+44m2 garażu. Skomplikowany dach, dużo dziwnych okien+ 6 dachowych, wykusze, balkony itd. Będzie budował sam z ojcem i bratem. Twierdzi, że do wprowadzenia wyda...150 tys zł. Nie wiedziałem co powiedzieć...



Powiedz mu że wyda 150 tys euro  :smile:

----------


## kamil2k3

To może i ja z 3 grosze dorzucę  :big grin: 
Do stanu dzisiejszego absolutnie wszystko zrobiliśmy we 2 z ojcem może poza kopaniem fundamentu wykop zrobiła koparka.
Nie było jak na razie żadnej firmy nawet konstrukcję dachu zrobiliśmy sami.
I wszystko jest zrobione z najlepszych materiałów nie oszczędzam na niczym.
Do tego budowa z dokładnością na milimetry żadna firma by się tak nie przykładała do prac.

Stan na dziś wyszedł jakieś 62 tyś z papierami a SSZ będę miał w jakoś 85 tyś zrobiony bo okna mam już wycenione z oknoplastu i to będzie pierwsza firma która coś u mnie zrobi robocizna 2500 za ciepły montaż wszystkich okien.

Da się wybudować do 300 tyś tylko jak wyżej było pisane to masa pracy własnej i musi być też prosty i przemyślany projekt.

I choć budowa faktycznie wyczerpuje, że czasem ma się dość to już się nie mogę doczekać aż przyjdzie wiosna aby ruszyć dalej z budową.
Nie odmawiam też sobie normalnego życia zawsze mam czas na hobby czy jakiś wypad ze znajomymi, ale fakt całą resztę czasu wypełnia budowa.
Nawet jak nie buduję to siedzę na necie szukając najlepszych rozwiązań czy uczę się tego co będę miał robić następne bo budowlańcem nie jestem.

Nie żałuję jednak decyzji o budowie co bym innego miał robić w tym czasie siedzieć przed TV ?

Pewnie było by mnie stać ma budowę firmami, ale do tego musiał bym już brać kredyt a zwyczajnie nie lubię zadłużać się na 30 lat

----------


## Stanowska

> Nie odmawiam też sobie normalnego życia *zawsze mam czas na hobby czy jakiś wypad ze znajomymi, ale fakt całą resztę czasu wypełnia budowa.
> Nawet jak nie buduję to siedzę na necie szukając najlepszych rozwiązań*


Mam nadzieję, że nie masz jeszcze rodziny? Pytam, bo gdybym JA miała takiego chłopa, który o niczym innym nie myśli i nie śni, tylko o budowie, to chyba zrezygnowałabym z tego domu, a nie wykluczone, że z chłopa również. 
Taki "facet", który najlepsze lata życia spędza na budowie, w imię zapewnienia dachu rodzinie za jakieś 10 lat, jak już dzieci powoli zaczną myśleć o studiach, to jakaś masakra!
Weź mu upierz spodnie, obiad przygotuj, odbierz dzieci z przedszkola i wytłumacz dzieciom, że Tata to Wielki Bob Budowniczy, który cały wolny czas siedzi na działce po to, ażeby nam się kiedyś żyło lepiej... ech...

Kamil, jeżeli ty sobie tę chałupę budujesz w Slow Motion, bo nie masz rodziny, to nie bierz tego do siebie  :no: 
Natomiast inni ojcowie i mężowie, którzy mają chore ambicje i poświęcają 90% czasu i myśli na chałupę, niech sobie wezmą to do serca, że budowanie domu powoli niskim kosztem, może się odbić wysokim kosztem potem.
Masz małe dzieci? Buduj szybko, bo czas im ucieka...

----------


## portaga

> Mój znajomy rozpoczyna budowę domu. Powierzchnia 210m2+44m2 garażu. Skomplikowany dach, dużo dziwnych okien+ 6 dachowych, wykusze, balkony itd. Będzie budował sam z ojcem i bratem. Twierdzi, że do wprowadzenia wyda...150 tys zł. Nie wiedziałem co powiedzieć...


Pewnie piliście i się nie dogadaliście.
Jemu raczej chodziło, że wyda 150 tys. do czasu wprowadzenia MIXOKRETA - i to by się mniej więcej zgadzało  :big grin:

----------


## grend

Do stanu developerskiego nie ma czegoś takiego jak lepsze materiały

Może ktoś mi wytłumaczy - lepszy cement, lepsze posadzki, lepszy styropian, lepszy strop, lepsze drewno na więźbę, lepszy komin, lepszy disperbit, lepsza rura kanalizacyjna, lepsze kable elektryczne - co to znaczy "Lepsze MAteriały" ? Może mi ktoś to wytłumaczy....
Dom do 120 m2 jak ktoś nie potrafi wykonać poniżej 200tysięcy to sa tylko takie możliwości
1 jest krojony przez wykonawców za towar
 2 funduje wakacje wykonawcom na Karaibach
3 ma problemy mentalne i jest ofiara marketingu - bo to się zawsze łaczy

Jedyna różnica w takich domach to rodzaj ogrzewania - bo ktoś sobie robi na gaz, a inny pompe ciepła z dolnym źródłem oraz okna HDS - które nie mają żadnego racjonalnego wytłumaczenia przy stosowaniu - MEGA drogie, nieszczelna no ale "nowoczesne". reszta to 10% różnicy w cenie przy samym towarze

----------


## portaga

> Do stanu developerskiego nie ma czegoś takiego jak lepsze materiały
> 
> Może ktoś mi wytłumaczy - lepszy cement, lepsze posadzki, lepszy styropian, lepszy strop, lepsze drewno na więźbę, lepszy komin, lepszy disperbit, lepsza rura kanalizacyjna, lepsze kable elektryczne - co to znaczy "Lepsze MAteriały" ? Może mi ktoś to wytłumaczy....


To może Ty wytłumacz, na podstawie których wypowiedzi takie wnioski wyciągnąłeś? Czy ktoś coś napisał, że jego pustaki są lepsze od twoich?
Bo jeżeli chodzi o mnie, to ja jasno i wyraźnie pisałem, że niektórzy budujący mają fioła na punkcie cen TYCH SAMYCH materiałów. Że jednemu się udało kupić TAKI SAM PRODUKT (np. cement) po cenie niższej, niż sąsiadowi. Że zapłacił MNIEJ ZA USŁUGĘ elektryka, a nie za materiały! Że hydraulikę położyli tysiąc złotych taniej, niż sąsiad. CZYTAJ CHŁOPIE ZE ZROZUMIENIEM!!
A czy tanio kupione drewno na więźbę, tanio kupiony klinkier na komin,czy tanie kable elektryczne (chińskie), w połączeniu z tanimi wykonawcami tychże instalacji (dachowo-kominowo-elektryczno-hydraulicznych), SĄ WARTE swojej ceny? 
To ty już sam musisz ocenić i podjąć decyzję, czy robimy tanio, czy dobrze, a może tanio i dobrze?
Także spokojnie i nie podniecaj się zbytnio, że ktoś nieświadomie przepłaca... no, już dobrze, uspokój się i nie mierz wszystkich swoją tanią miarą.

----------


## grend

czy ja to kierowałem ten post do ciebie ? To jest tylko ogólna odpowiedź i moje zdanie do tego watku.

Wykończenie to tutaj jest pole do popisów - można to zrobic za 50 tysięcy albo 250 tysięcy

*A czy tanio kupione drewno na więźbę, tanio kupiony klinkier na komin,czy tanie kable elektryczne* (chińskie), w połączeniu z tanimi wykonawcami tychże instalacji (dachowo-kominowo-elektryczno-hydraulicznych), SĄ WARTE swojej ceny? 


A jakie jest te drogie drewno które każdy kupuje ? nie ma kabli chińskich w Polsce - jeszcze nie pisałeś o tynku cemencie posadzkach styropianie zaprawie murarskiej, piasku, wody ....
Wierzysz w drogich dobrych wykonawców  :smile:   bo ja wierze w dobrych i złych wykonawców i cena nie ma nic z tym wspólnego

----------


## portaga

> czy ja to kierowałem ten post do ciebie ? To jest tylko ogólna odpowiedź i moje zdanie do tego watku.


Czy to jest forum DYSKUSYJNE?, czy ty tylko wybierasz sobie prelegentów, do swoich niczym nie potwierdzonych teorii?

----------


## kaszpir007

> To może i ja z 3 grosze dorzucę 
> Do stanu dzisiejszego absolutnie wszystko zrobiliśmy we 2 z ojcem może poza kopaniem fundamentu wykop zrobiła koparka.
> Nie było jak na razie żadnej firmy nawet konstrukcję dachu zrobiliśmy sami.
> I wszystko jest zrobione z najlepszych materiałów nie oszczędzam na niczym.
> Do tego budowa z dokładnością na milimetry żadna firma by się tak nie przykładała do prac.t


Hmm ...

Czyli rozumiem że Twój ojciec robi za niewolnika i pracuje za darmo i zapewne męcząca i wyczerpująca praca jest jego największym marzeniem ...
Po prostu głupio było by mu odmówić , ale uwierz wolałby posiedzieć sobie , wypić piwo czy całkowicie coś innego robić , albo coś robić i mieć z tego pieniądze ...

Wychodząc z założenia jak ktoś nie buduje domu , to nic nie robi i się nudzi  :wink: 

Samodzielna budowa jest wyczerpująca i nie jest to robota po której masz czas i chęci na spotkanie ze znajomymi i inne rzeczy , więc nie ściemniaj  :wink: 

Prawda jest taka , że z domem jest problem ...

Jak kogoś nie stać na nowy samochód to kupuje używany , ale z domem tak nie jest bo w większosci używany dom nie jest tańszy od nowego , bo czesto płaci się tam za lepszą infrastrukturę , za urzadzony kompletnie dom , ogród z wieloletnimi nasadzeniami i itd ...

Po prostu dużo ludzi zbyt optymistycznie podchodzi do tego tematu ...

Dom to spory koszt i trzeba wyliczyć czy nas na to stać ...

Podziwiam "samorobów" , ale to jest praca albo dla singli ,  albo dla ludzi z naprawdę dużym zaparciem ...

Samodzielna budowa to bardzo czasochlonny i bardzo wyczerpujący i bardzo długotrwały proces , który baaaardzo źle wpływa na rodzinę i dzieci ...

Prawda jest brutalna ...
Nie stać CIę na wynajęcie firm które wybudują Ci dom  to znaczy że ..... nie stać cię na dom ...

I tyle ...

----------


## portaga

> A jakie jest te drogie drewno które każdy kupuje ? nie ma kabli chińskich w Polsce


Drewno to jest drewno, a kable są kablami - bez różnicy.
To Ty, chłopie, napisałeś!
A teraz się tłumacz! - nie mi, tylko elektrykom i dekarzom...

----------


## portaga

> Prawda jest brutalna ...
> Nie stać CIę na wynajęcie firm które wybudują Ci dom  to znaczy że ..... nie stać cię na dom ...


No teraz to trochę pojechałeś po całości..
Ja bym to inaczej ujął, a mianowicie:
NIE STAĆ CIĘ NA DZIAŁKĘ w wymarzonej lokalizacji - nie stać cię na dom.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Do stanu developerskiego nie ma czegoś takiego jak lepsze materiały


To zapewne być się dogadał z deweloperem który koło mnie buduje  :wink: 

Zamiast rur kanalizacyjnych do kanalizacji zewnątrznej daje do kanalizacji wewnętrznej (sporo tańsze). Zamiast rur fi160 daje 110 , bo  po prostu takich do kanalizacji zewnętrznej. 
Zamiast betonu B25 daje B20.  Daje tylko 20cm betonu i to B20 , mimo że większośc płyt ma 25cm betonu B25  :smile: 
Sam beton też lichutki , sam widziałem  :wink: 
Zapewne "okazyjny"   :wink: 
Zamaist styropianu XPS albo chociaż EPS200 pod płytę daje EPS100 ...
Zamiast zbrojenia z f10 lub fi12 daje z siatki fi8 ...

I już mamy oszczędności sądzę 5-8 tys zł ...

Jedziemy dalej ...

Nadroża nie lane jak kiedyś , tylko z kształtek z gazobetonu które są tak kruche , ale można zaoszczedzić na betonie i zbrojeniu ...
Mimo że dom wybudowany z gazobetonu to żadnego zbrojenia , poza kruchym "systemowych" z gazobetonu ...

membrana  ? Najtańsza jaka jest dostępna , więźba cieniutka i mocno "odchudzona" ...

Więc naprawdę da się mocno "zaoszczedzić" ....

Tyle że czy ma to sens ????
Proponuje podjechać na budowy deweloperów to zobaczysz co to znaczy "oszczedzać"  :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

> No teraz to trochę pojechałeś po całości..
> Ja bym to inaczej ujął, a mianowicie:
> NIE STAĆ CIĘ NA DZIAŁKĘ w wymarzonej lokalizacji - nie stać cię na dom.


Myślę że masz rację ...

Tylko dla każdego "wymarzona" działka jest inna ..

Moja jest w "dziczy" , otoczona lasami , z znajdującymi się setki metrów dalej zabudowaniami , działka  w ciszy i spokoju i do tego spora ...

Inne woli w samym centrum i malutka , bo szkoda czasu i nerów na zajmowanie się ogrodem  :smile: 
A zamiast ogrodu i działki woli udac się do Biedornki na zakupy  :wink:

----------


## grend

> To zapewne być się dogadał z deweloperem który koło mnie buduje 
> 
> Zamiast rur kanalizacyjnych do kanalizacji zewnątrznej daje do kanalizacji wewnętrznej (sporo tańsze). Zamiast rur fi160 daje 110 , bo  po prostu takich do kanalizacji zewnętrznej. 
> Zamiast betonu B25 daje B20.  Daje tylko 20cm betonu i to B20 , mimo że większośc płyt ma 25cm betonu B25 
> Sam beton też lichutki , sam widziałem 
> Zapewne "okazyjny"  
> Zamaist styropianu XPS albo chociaż EPS200 pod płytę daje EPS100 ...
> Zamiast zbrojenia z f10 lub fi12 daje z siatki fi8 ...
> 
> ...


no nie chce mi sie wchodzic w jaką wielką rozmowę i przerzucanie sie argumentami. Ja napisałem swoja opinię.... 
Deweloper ma projekt i wedłu tego projektu musi wykonywać pracę - nikt nie odbierze budynku z takim rurami jak pisałeś .
Więc nie pisz bzdur
Kształtki sa z keramzytu i koszt jest większy niż szalunek
Co masz dać pod płytę to nie jest wymysł tylko to masz w projekcie, jakie zbrojenie to też masz w projekcie
jeszcze wymyśl że przy podobnym projekcie (dom około 120m) jeden projektant zaleca drut 8 a drugi 12, jeden 5m3 drewna na wieźbę a inny 15m3 - te projekty w 90% są podobne - tak ze ....bzdury, bzdury
lepsze deskowanie niż membrana i to robi wiekszość

Pracuję na budowach deweloperów wiec mozesz wciskać ciemnote komuś innemu
Chyba ze dla ciebie deweloper to firma która buduje "domek" pod klucz dla inwestora indywidualnego...

PS wiesz jaka jest różnica między betonem 20 a 25 ??? to worek cementu... czyli 10-15 pln wiecej  :bye:

----------


## meczesiu

Czytając niektóre wątki w tym temacie można wylądować na onkologi. Budowa samemu jest beeeeee, ale siedzenie po pracy w domu przed TV jest OK? Wiele osób, w tym temacie wypowiada się, bo dało się naciągnąć wykonawcom, albo kupowali materiały budowlane w jednej firmie i dlatego ich domy zamiast 300 kosztowały 400 - 500 tys. Trzecie grupa osób, te te które siedzą w ciasnym mieszkaniu w bloku bo jest im tak wygodnie. 
Wolę "pomęczyć" się przez 3 lata na budowie, niż żyć z kredytem przez 30 lat. 
Jeżeli ktoś podejmuje decyzję, że buduje gospodarczo to jest jego indywidualna sprawa. Ojciec, teść, brat i szwagier pomaga bo chce pomóc. Sam pomagałem na budowie jednemu bratu, drugiemu i kuzynowi, teraz oni odrabiają u mnie i każdy z nas ma dom dużo poniżaj 300 tyś. I wiecie co jest w tym najważniejsze - *WŁASNY DOM* Żadnego mieszkania z teściami, rodzicami czy w bloku, tylko własny dom.
Każda godzina pracy na budowie to wkład do majątku.

----------


## Clinu

> Do stanu developerskiego nie ma czegoś takiego jak lepsze materiały
> 
> Może ktoś mi wytłumaczy - lepszy cement, lepsze posadzki, lepszy styropian, lepszy strop, lepsze drewno na więźbę, lepszy komin, lepszy disperbit, lepsza rura kanalizacyjna, lepsze kable elektryczne - co to znaczy "Lepsze MAteriały" ? Może mi ktoś to wytłumaczy....
> Dom do 120 m2 jak ktoś nie potrafi wykonać poniżej 200tysięcy to sa tylko takie możliwości
> 1 jest krojony przez wykonawców za towar
>  2 funduje wakacje wykonawcom na Karaibach
> 3 ma problemy mentalne i jest ofiara marketingu - bo to się zawsze łaczy
> 
> Jedyna różnica w takich domach to rodzaj ogrzewania - bo ktoś sobie robi na gaz, a inny pompe ciepła z dolnym źródłem oraz okna HDS - które nie mają żadnego racjonalnego wytłumaczenia przy stosowaniu - MEGA drogie, nieszczelna no ale "nowoczesne". reszta to 10% różnicy w cenie przy samym towarze


Za bardzo jednak uogólniasz, bo czasem nie wszystko jest zawarte w projekcie i często na etapie wykonastwa podejmuje się decyzję o "jakości".

Cement, posadzki, strop to powiedzmy, że nie da się zrobić o wiele drożej zrobić.
Co jak mam w projekcie drewno klasy C24 i to właściwie wszystkie informacje? mogę wziąć suszone komorowe, zabezpieczone ciśnieniowo itp. to podniesie cenę i będzie lepsze jakościowo niż pierwsze lepsze mokre z tartaku, które też trzyma klasę C24.
Komin systemowy też wiesz, że można kupić 10m za 2,5 tyś, a można kupić za 4 tyś. Rury można brać ze ścianką litą, a można ze spienioną.
Styropian to już gorzej bo często nawet niby firmowe nie trzymają deklarowanych parametrów, ale mimo wszystko lepiej brać firmowy, bo łatwiej o reklamację.


Gdyby na budowie było tak, że te materiały które wymieniłeś nie różnią się jakością, a co za tym idzie ceną, to na budowach nie potrzebny byłby Inspektor Nadzoru.

----------


## grend

> Za bardzo jednak uogólniasz, bo czasem nie wszystko jest zawarte w projekcie i często na etapie wykonastwa podejmuje się decyzję o "jakości".
> 
> Cement, posadzki, strop to powiedzmy, że nie da się zrobić o wiele drożej zrobić.
> Co jak mam w projekcie drewno klasy C24 i to właściwie wszystkie informacje? mogę wziąć suszone komorowe, zabezpieczone ciśnieniowo itp. to podniesie cenę i będzie lepsze jakościowo niż pierwsze lepsze mokre z tartaku, które też trzyma klasę C24.
> Komin systemowy też wiesz, że można kupić 10m za 2,5 tyś, a można kupić za 4 tyś. Rury można brać ze ścianką litą, a można ze spienioną.
> Styropian to już gorzej bo często nawet niby firmowe nie trzymają deklarowanych parametrów, ale mimo wszystko lepiej brać firmowy, bo łatwiej o reklamację.
> 
> 
> Gdyby na budowie było tak, że te materiały które wymieniłeś nie różnią się jakością, a co za tym idzie ceną, to na budowach nie potrzebny byłby Inspektor Nadzoru.


podsumuj beton, cement piasek cegły strop do tego komin i styropian - jaka jest różnica SUMARYCZNIE w kosztach ???O tym pisze ....

PS drewno 95% inwestorów kupuje takie samo... - jak najbliższych tartak bo cena jest identyczna

----------


## Clinu

A co do wątku, to widzę że niepotrzebnie przekrzykujecie się kto jest lepszy, ten co sam buduje czy ten co z firmami. Po co?

Ja myślę, że jest zbyt dużo zmiennych żeby tak po prostu analizować jakieś ogólne przypadki i tyle, nie ma w tym temacie złotego środka.

Ja tam chciałbym budować firmami, ale narazie to nie stać mnie żeby nawet budować samemu, mieszkam z rodziną u teściów.





> Mam nadzieję, że nie masz jeszcze rodziny? Pytam, bo gdybym JA miała takiego chłopa, który o niczym innym nie myśli i nie śni, tylko o budowie, t*o chyba zrezygnowałabym z tego domu, a nie wykluczone, że z chłopa również.* 
> Taki "facet", który najlepsze lata życia spędza na budowie, w imię zapewnienia dachu rodzinie za jakieś 10 lat, jak już dzieci powoli zaczną myśleć o studiach, to jakaś masakra!
> Weź mu upierz spodnie, obiad przygotuj, odbierz dzieci z przedszkola i wytłumacz dzieciom, że Tata to Wielki Bob Budowniczy, który cały wolny czas siedzi na działce po to, ażeby nam się kiedyś żyło lepiej... ech...
> 
> Kamil, jeżeli ty sobie tę chałupę budujesz w Slow Motion, bo nie masz rodziny, to nie bierz tego do siebie 
> *Natomiast inni ojcowie i mężowie, którzy mają chore ambicje i poświęcają 90% czasu i myśli na chałupę, niech sobie wezmą to do serca, że budowanie domu powoli niskim kosztem, może się odbić wysokim kosztem potem.*
> Masz małe dzieci? Buduj szybko, bo czas im ucieka...


Oboje z żoną marzymy o własnym domu, nawet jeśli będziemy musieli go budować sami. Co doradzisz komuś, kogo stać żeby wybudować dom w 5 lat samemu, ale nie stać go na kredyt i budowę z ekipami.
Całe szczęście, że nie wszystkie kobiety są takie jak Ty, bo wszystkie samoroby z forum nie dokończyliby budowy, bo nie mieliby dla kogo.

----------


## Clinu

> podsumuj beton, cement piasek cegły strop do tego komin i styropian - jaka jest różnica SUMARYCZNIE w kosztach ???O tym pisze ....
> 
> PS drewno 95% inwestorów kupuje takie samo... - jak najbliższych tartak bo cena jest identyczna


Pisałem tylko żeby nie uogólniać za bardzo, bo każdy przypadek będzie inny jeżeli mówimy o stanie deweloperskim, bo o ile beton, cement, piasek, styropian i drewno, itp. to zgodzę się z Tobą w 100%, to są niuanse jak właśnie komin/ kominy, dachówka/ blacha, obróbki, rynny, które potrafią zmienić cenę bardziej niż ta nasza umowna granica 10% ceny.

----------


## jarekpolak

300 tys. za stan deweloperski?
kolega budował 180m tylko małymi firmami. Materiały to niemalże wszystko w najbliższym składzie budowlanym chociaz każdy mu mówił, że przepłaca. Wprowadził się za niecałe 350k

----------


## kaszpir007

> no nie chce mi sie wchodzic w jaką wielką rozmowę i przerzucanie sie argumentami. Ja napisałem swoja opinię.... 
> Deweloper ma projekt i wedłu tego projektu musi wykonywać pracę - nikt nie odbierze budynku z takim rurami jak pisałeś .
> Więc nie pisz bzdur


Powiem tak ....
Nie chcesz wierzyć , to nie wierz ...

Ja niemalże codziennie przejeżdzam baaaardzo blisko i mogę zobaczyć jak i z czego budują i uwierz nie chciałbym w takim domu mieszkać ...

----------


## grend

> Powiem tak ....
> Nie chcesz wierzyć , to nie wierz ...
> 
> Ja niemalże codziennie przejeżdzam baaaardzo blisko i mogę zobaczyć jak i z czego budują i uwierz nie chciałbym w takim domu mieszkać ...


OK... - ja natomiast mam inne doświadczenia i rocznie jestem na 12 budowach
Po drugie temat developera nie jest istotnym bo piszemy o domach budowanych przez indywidualnych

----------


## kamil2k3

@kaszpir007 Miałem tu kilka zdań o tym jak bardzo się mylisz, ale doszedłem do wniosku, że nie obchodzi mnie co tam sobie myślisz.
Skoro wiesz lepiej jak wygląda moje życie to ok niech tak będzie  :smile:

----------


## compi

> To może i ja z 3 grosze dorzucę 
> Do stanu dzisiejszego absolutnie wszystko zrobiliśmy we 2 z ojcem ......


Obyś w trakcie wykańczania swojego domu też mógł pisać z takim aplauzem o pracy we dwójkę ze swoim ojcem i oby we dwóch zeszło rok-dwa, a nie cztery-pięć, bo wtedy już będzie hobby, a nie cel sam w sobie. Ratuje wszystko mała powierzchnia domu, ale jest to chyba przypadek rzadki gdy ma się ojca chętnego do pracy za darmo i tak mały dom do wykonania. Kibicuję każdemu samorobowi, ale te opisy łatwych w zasadzie prac do ssz mogą sugerować przyszłym inwestorom, że cała inwestycja to zakup opakowania klocków Lego i potem tylko zabawa przy ich składaniu. Ilość tego co nas czeka w środku, setek jak nie tysięcy drobnych elementów i części składowych instalacji, mechanizmów przekracza zapewne wyobrażenia przeciętnego marzyciela.  Stąd nazwa tego wątku  :smile: . Ludzie mają dosyć już przy dokonywaniu zakupów, papierologii i logistyce na samej budowie podczas obsługi i kontroli ekip tam pracujących, a co dopiero przy próbie samodzielnego wykonania prac bardziej skomplikowanych niż zabicie deskami otworów na zimę.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Dwie kwestie:
a) zarobki - jak ktoś zarabia 2,5 - 3 tyś. miesięcznie to sorry, nie stać go na ekipy i musi budować sam zapewne przez kilka lat. Jak ktoś zarabia 8-10 tyś. miesiecznie to go nie stać na samodzielne budowanie, bo nie ma ekonomicznego sensu brać urlopu i przebywać na budowie albo tracić czas i energię po pracy. Trzeba się koncentrować na Swoich fachu, na tym co przynosi Tobie sporo kasy i na czym się znasz.
NIekiedy z Waszych postów można wywnioskować, że dla Was np. prawnicy, lekarze, menagerowie itp. którzy trzepią po 20 tyś miesięcznie, nic nie robię na budowie i"przepłacają" 100-150 tyś na ekiopy są frajerami. Trochę to śmieszne.. 
b) kredyt a budowa bez kredytu - oczywiscie, że lepiej nie mieć kredytów, ale dobry kredyt nie jest zły, trzeba go tylko dostosować do Swoich zarobków. 100 000 kredytu na 20 lat to rata 550 zł. Nie rozumie, że ktoś woli budować 5 lat dłużej i się męczyc niż mieć 100 000 kredytu który można spłacić zawsze wcześniej. Druga sprawa średnia płaca w Polsce: 2006 - 2477, 2016 - 4 200. Jedno jest pewne, płące w następnych latach pójdą w górę i będą się powoli zblizać do średniej UE (w Niemczech średnia 3 500 EUR). Lepiej niż zbudować własnymi siłami przez kilka lat - spłacić wcześniej kredyt po kilku latach.

A na sam koniec, ja rozpocząłem budowę w lipcu i jeśli wszystko sprawie pójdzie to w lipcu, sierpniu 2017 się wprowadzę. Normalnie cieszę się jak dziecko i odliczam. Jakiś mądry psycholog powinien zbadać wpływ długoterminowegop budowania na Inwestora :roll eyes:  bo to strasze, budować prze kilka lat i jadąc na budowę oglądać domy, który ktoś zbudował w rok, półtorej na full wypas....to na pewno ci frajerzy, co wydali niepotrzebnie kupę kasy na drogie ekipy  :big lol:

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

A ja odpowiem z perspektywyjuz zakonczonej budowy. Czytalem to forum od kilku lat chlonac wiedze, podgladajac rozne rozwiazania ale tez planujac koszta
 i wydatki patrzylem  na wpisy innych. Dobrze ze zalozylem duzo wyzszy budzet nie opisywany w tym watku. Nie odpowiem  czy da sie czy nie za 300tys, moge powiedziec jak to wygladalo w moim wypadku.
Budowa w zachodnipomorskim, gdzie jak czytam ceny robocizny przebijaja ceny z wiekszosci miejsc w kraju. Budowa systemem zleconym, jedna ekipa od sso, druga od wykonczeniowki, plus oddzielnie instalacje i inne drobiazgi.
Projekt to nieco pozmieniany dom wmiodokwiatach, czyli 133 m powierzchni uzytkowej , ca 170 m powierzch calkowitej. Wybor  powierzchni w pelni swiadomy, projekt wybrany jako kompromis pomiedzy maszymi oczekiwaniami a warunkami zabudowy ( nie moglismy stawiac 2 pelnych pieter)
Dom wybudowany od wbicia lopaty do zamieszkania z pelnym wykonczeniem oprocz ogrodu z 17 miesiecy ( ze 3-4 miesiecie to wina obsow terminow)
Koszt wybudowania , wykonczeniq, mebli, ogrodzenia, zagospodarowania terenu to ca 800 tys zl.

Jak widac ni jak ma sie to do opsiywanych w tym watku wartosci. Wybor indywidualny kazdego budujacego.

Ps nie mam zlotych klamek. 
Ale przesciganie sie kto taniej przypomina licytacje komu auto mniej spala. Niby mozna, ale po co ? 
Nie kazdy chce hudowac kilka lat, zasuwajac samemu fizycznie na budowie, ( bo obecnym na budowie w roli nadzorcy i kontroli bylismy caly czas). Nie kazdemy pasuja najtansze materialy z marketu , nie dorobki i miszekanie przez najblisze lata po wprowadzenii na placu budowy. Wtedy mozna liczyc ze kwota za dom gotowy do zamieszkania to nie 2 tys za metr a czesto 2 czy 3 razy tyle. 

Ps2 pamietajce ze budowa wlasnymi silami to nie tylko oszczednosc na robociznie, ale to tez utrata zdrowia , urazy. Wieczne zmeczenie, brak czasu dla najblizszych, kolejne lata bez urlopu , odpoczynku. Psychicznie to duze obciazenie

----------


## Aaricia23

> To może i ja z 3 grosze dorzucę 
> Do stanu dzisiejszego absolutnie wszystko zrobiliśmy we 2 z ojcem może poza kopaniem fundamentu wykop zrobiła koparka.
> Nie było jak na razie żadnej firmy nawet konstrukcję dachu zrobiliśmy sami.
> I wszystko jest zrobione z najlepszych materiałów nie oszczędzam na niczym.
> Do tego budowa z dokładnością na milimetry żadna firma by się tak nie przykładała do prac.



Ile wam czasu to zajęło? Z czego utrzymujesz rodzine skoro cały czas budujesz dom. 
Stan zero robiła nam ekipa 6ciu ludzi przez prawie dwa tygodnie, dysponując własnym ciezkim sprzetem, sam. cieżarowym do dowozu piachu, materiałow budowlanych  itp. Ile to czasu musiało zając tobie i ojcu robiąc "na milimetry" ?
Murarze (3 + 1 pomocnik) stawiali ściany prawie miesiąc. Ile wam to zajęlo w dwójkę? - na pewno nie byliscie tak wprawieni jak  zawodowcy.
Przyłacza robili nam przez 5 dni - 3 osoby z koparką zageszczarką zgrzewarką itp itd. Ile wam to zajęlo?
Ile robiliscie dach skoro nam prosty dach dekarze robili dwa tygodnie 3 osoby które robią 30-40 dachow rocznie - wy robiliscie pierwszy w życiu ? "na milimetry".
Naprawdę czasochłonne prace dopiero  was czekają... tynki, elektryka, podłogowka, ocieplenie pod wylewki i elewacji, hydraulika. Teraz ekipa od elewacji konczy malutki domek sąsiada - robili prawie miesiac w 4 osob (deszcze czesto przeszkadzały) - ile wam to zajmie?
Budowa domu w dwie osoby - to musi zająć kilka lat. Ale dla mnie najciekawsze jest to z czego żyjecie jak cały czas spędzacie na budowie z ojcem.... Dzieci w ogóle widujesz?

----------


## kamil2k3

Fundamenty postawione w 3 tygodnie, ściany nośne w 2 tygodnie.
Z dachem zeszło trochę dłużej ponad miesiąc, ale tam było sporo pracy, tata jest cieślą z zawodu.
Nie wierzysz, że dokładnie przyjedź i sprawdź dla mnie nie ma problemu serio piszę.
Reszta prac różnie w czasie się rozkładała ale chcę wam uświadomić tylko to, że jak mieliście 6 ludzi na budowie i stawiali ściany w 4 tygodnie nie znaczy, że ja was okłamuję tylko raczej ktoś was naciągał ..... ale wiem lepiej i łatwiej uwierzyć w to pierwsze więc spoko.
W razie co mam zdjęcia z datami przed i po wybudowaniu okazać niedowiarkom ?
Przyłączy jeszcze nie mam tzn mam skrzynkę w granicy a wodę przed działką, ale fakt tego jeszcze nie podłączyłem jednak też wezmę koparkę i zagęszczarkę do takich robót bierzemy ciężki sprzęt przecież z łopatą nie będę leciał.
Z ciężkiego sprzętu kilka razy korzystaliśmy żeby nie było.

Dziwne jest wasze podejście 4 raz piszę, że nie siedzę cały czas na budowie a tu pytania z czego utrzymuję rodzinę skoro cały czas jestem na budowie  :smile: 
Skoro mi nie wierzycie to po co pytacie moje udzielanie mija się z celem.
Mogę odpowiedzieć na każde pytanie, ale tu i tak większość wie lepiej przecież jak wygląda moje życie  :smile: 

Zaczynałem rok temu w wakacje mogę wam nawet pozwolenie na budowę wysłać jak tak trudno wam w to uwierzyć.
Po ponad roku mam to co widać no trochę więcej bo działowe też już prawie skończone jeszcze tylko wieniec na nich zalać.
I pracujemy mniej więcej tak 5 tyg budowy z 5 tyg przerwy, i nie na zasadzie, że nie chodzę do pracy często pracuję po pracy a czasem też biorę np urlop normalny płatny zaczynając budowę miałem sporo zaległego.

Nie twierdzę, że każdy tak może jak ja mam tatę budowlańca bez którego pewnie bym się na to nie porwał, wkłada tam ogrom pracy razem wkładamy, ale wydaje mi się,że osoby które zapłaciły firmą chcą wszystkim wmówić, że samemu to się nie da nic zrobić jak by budowa domu była fizyką kwantową a nie jest. Budowa szczególnie SSO jest prosta i szybko a już na samym tym etapie zaoszczędziłem sporo.
Jak zabraknie sił to dokończą mi firmy, ale na razie sił nie braknie wręcz przeciwnie czekam z niecierpliwością na wiosnę.

Załatwiania jest masa wiem bo wszystko załatwiam sam szukam promocji po hurtowniach negocjuję ceny, ale to co mam się poddać i odpuścić bo nie jest to łatwe i przyjemne ? 

Jedna rzecz nie mam rodziny na utrzymaniu więc faktycznie odchodzi mi kilka obowiązków i mam 30 lat więc sił sporo.

----------


## meczesiu

> Ile wam czasu to zajęło? Z czego utrzymujesz rodzine skoro cały czas budujesz dom. 
> Stan zero robiła nam ekipa 6ciu ludzi przez prawie dwa tygodnie, dysponując własnym ciezkim sprzetem, sam. cieżarowym do dowozu piachu, materiałow budowlanych  itp. Ile to czasu musiało zając tobie i ojcu robiąc "na milimetry" ?
> Murarze (3 + 1 pomocnik) stawiali ściany prawie miesiąc. Ile wam to zajęlo w dwójkę? - na pewno nie byliscie tak wprawieni jak  zawodowcy.
> Przyłacza robili nam przez 5 dni - 3 osoby z koparką zageszczarką zgrzewarką itp itd. Ile wam to zajęlo?
> Ile robiliscie dach skoro nam prosty dach dekarze robili dwa tygodnie 3 osoby które robią 30-40 dachow rocznie - wy robiliscie pierwszy w życiu ? "na milimetry".
> Naprawdę czasochłonne prace dopiero  was czekają... tynki, elektryka, podłogowka, ocieplenie pod wylewki i elewacji, hydraulika. Teraz ekipa od elewacji konczy malutki domek sąsiada - robili prawie miesiac w 4 osob (deszcze czesto przeszkadzały) - ile wam to zajmie?
> Budowa domu w dwie osoby - to musi zająć kilka lat. Ale dla mnie najciekawsze jest to z czego żyjecie jak cały czas spędzacie na budowie z ojcem.... Dzieci w ogóle widujesz?


Powiem o sobie: Mały dom parterowy 95 m2, dach dwuspadowy. 
Murowanie fundamentów ok 2 tygodni popołudniami, + soboty na spokojnie w 2 osoby,
ściany nośne wraz z wieńcem - 4 dni - 3-4 osoby. Ściany działowe murowałem sobie sam popołudniami - nie pamiętam ile. 
dach wraz z wywiązką, dokończeniem ścian szczytowych, obróbki ze stuktonitu, rynny, łaty itp  - od A do Z - 11 dni roboczych w 3-4 osoby. Krycie blachodachówka modułowa w tym jeden cieśla do pomocy. 
Tynki wewnętrzne gipsowe mieszane w kalfasie mieszadłem 4 dni w 3-4 osoby + kilka małych ścianek sam popołudniami. 
ocieplenie zewnętrzne - miesiąc czasu popołudniami - w tym 70% ścian zrobiliśmy w 3 dni, później  wykończenie, obróbki wnęk itp. nakładanie kleju i zatapianie siatki 1,5 dnia. Tynkowanie tynkiem sylikonowym natryskiem - 4 popołudnia po 2-2,5 godz. (150 m2 elewacji). 
Elektryka sam miesiąc czasu popołudniami. 
Ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu - 2 popołudnia z bratem. 
Rozkładanie styropianu pod posadzki  sam przez - 2 tygodnie popołudniami. 

Wrzucenie belek na strop drewniany - jedno popołudnie
ocieplenie stropu wełną - 3 popołudnia z ojcem.

Prosty dom i nie ma filozofii.

----------


## kaszpir007

Brawo Wy ...

Tyle że większosć ludzi normlanie pracuje i po pracy ma inne zajecie niż zaczynanie innej pracy po pracy. Jest rodzina , są hobby , czy nawet zwykły wypoczynek ..
Budowa domu to bardzo ciężka i wyczerpująca praca ..

Normalnie tych co nie stać na dom nie budują domu , tylko kupuje mieszkanie dopasowane do zarobków i oszczędności ...
Tak samo jak nie każdy kupuje nowy samochód z salonu lub jakiegoś Bentleya. Po prostu go nie stać to kupuje jakiś budżetowy nowy albo używany.
Trzeba mierzyć wysoko jak pozwalają oszczędności i dopływ gotówki ...

Prawda jest bolesna. Po prostu tych co sami budują dom nie stać na wynajęcie firm ..

Bo teksty że po pracy lecenie do następnej pracy fizycznej to hobby i czysta przyjemność można sobie między bajki włożyć ...

Normlany "inwestor" powinien zajac się wyborem najlpeszych firm które zajmą się budową i wcale nie chodzi o najdroższych , szukać dostawców aby kupić towar w dobrych cenach i wybrać taki projekt którego koszt wybudowania nie będzie wysoki i będzie dopasowany do zasobności portfela ...

Ja mam wynajętą firmę , zaczynają budowę w poniedziałek.
Część materiału sam kupuję , bo okzało się że mogę kupić w dużo lepszej cenie niż wykonawca (styropian , beton , bloczki)
Wprowadziałem razem z konstrutkorem kilka zmian w projekcie i "odchudzeń" i pojawiły się oszczędności ...
Jeszcze nie ropzoczęła się budowa a już mam dobrych kilka tysięcy złotych oszczędności ...

Kiedyś sam z teściem robiłem wykończeniówkę w swoim obecnym domu.. Kosztowało mnie to sporo nerwów, czasu i wysiłku. Schudłem 10kg a potem to jeszcze odchorowałem. Po pracy jechałem grzebać , póżniej także całe weekendy. Wracałem do domu i kładłem się do łóżka , bo nie miałem już zupełnie siły na nic ...

----------


## imrahil

ja się zgadzam z kaszpirem. jeszcze prosty, mały domek to rozumiem. ale sąsiad od kwietnia muruje z wynajętym "murarzem" całkiem spory dom z piwnicami - mieli 3 tygodnie przerwy, chyba że pogoda była fatalna, to też odpuszczali. a poza tym to 6 dni w tygodniu pracują . do tego na budowie często bywa jego żona, w wakacje i weekendy syn, od czasu do czasu szwagier. dach ma robić firma - może na początku grudnia będzie wszystko pod ten dach gotowe i jakoś się uda przykryć dom w tym roku. a potem chce sam ocieplać i robić wykończeniówkę. szkoda życia. wg mnie lepiej ograniczyć trochę metraż i zaoszczędzone pieniądze przeznaczyć na ekipy.

----------


## noname2

> szkoda życia. wg mnie lepiej ograniczyć trochę metraż i zaoszczędzone pieniądze przeznaczyć na ekipy.


Bo tak to jest wyścig bez linii mety. 
A jeszcze ogród, podjazd, ogrodzenie....

----------


## Stanowska

> Oboje z żoną marzymy o własnym domu, nawet jeśli będziemy musieli go budować sami. Co doradzisz komuś, kogo stać żeby wybudować dom w 5 lat samemu, ale nie stać go na kredyt i budowę z ekipami.


Jeżeli piszesz, że TERAZ NIE STAĆ WAS, ale w tym samym poście piszesz, że ZA 5 LAT *SAM WYBUDUJESZ DOM*, to ja nie mam więcej pytań...
No chyba, że masz żonę, która płytki kładzie, a do tego trójkę dorosłych dzieci do pomocy - to może wtedy wam się uda... Ja bym wolała nie zaczynać takiego przedsięwzięcia z takim facetem, który nie ma nic, a obiecuje mi dom za 5 lat...

----------


## Stanowska

> Bo tak to jest wyścig bez linii mety. 
> A jeszcze ogród, podjazd, ogrodzenie....


I pitolenie w wątku o ogrodach, jak to zajebiście fajnie się kawkę w lutym na tarasie pije, mając do zrobienia tysiąc innych niedokończonych rzeczy...

----------


## Misterhajt

> Ja bym wolała nie zaczynać takiego przedsięwzięcia z takim facetem, który nie ma nic, a obiecuje mi dom za 5 lat...


Jeżeli facet ma chęci i dwie ręce do roboty, to co w tym złego, że od takiej baby jak ty, ucieka na budowę?

----------


## Stanowska

Ucieka i wraca ( na kolację).
Pojawia się i znika:
- Tata znowu poszedł budować?
- Tak córciu. 
- A kiedy wybuduje mi ten ładny pokój?
- Jak będziesz miała 18 lat...

----------


## ag2a

Bez sensu są te dywagacje czy da się czy nie. Jednym się da drugim natomiast się nie uda i tyle. W zależności od metrażu, wkładu własnego, wolnego czasu i chęci. Także ważne są umiejętności a najważniejszy jest budżet. Każdego powinno być stać na to by zatrudnić fachowca ale niestety nie jest tak i każdy robi to co uważa za słuszne. Ja dużo też zrobię sam ale będą takie etapy w których nie czuję się aż tak mocny ale także takie że będę wolał w tym czasie zarobić robiąc to na czym się znam lepiej.

----------


## Stanowska

> Także ważne są umiejętności a najważniejszy jest budżet.


Najważniejszy jest czas! 
Wybudować DOM, to nie na tym polega, żeby pitolić się z każdym jego elementem przez 10 lat!!
Albo BUDUJEMY, albo ciumćkamy się z każdym pustakiem i myślimy, jaki to zajebisty dom będzie... kiedyś...
Kiedyś - bo na razie ni mam piniędzy, a świagier jakoś tyz ni chętny do pomocy...
Takie sranie, a nie budowanie.

----------


## ag2a

ja bym powiedział że odpowiedni czas. Bo za szybko też nie zdrowo

----------


## Stanowska

> ja bym powiedział że odpowiedni czas. Bo za szybko też nie zdrowo


Ano!
A jeszcze gorzej, to bez pieniędzy porywać się z motyką na słońce.

----------


## Clinu

> Jeżeli piszesz, że TERAZ NIE STAĆ WAS, ale w tym samym poście piszesz, że ZA 5 LAT *SAM WYBUDUJESZ DOM*, to ja nie mam więcej pytań...
> No chyba, że masz żonę, która płytki kładzie, a do tego trójkę dorosłych dzieci do pomocy - to może wtedy wam się uda... Ja bym wolała nie zaczynać takiego przedsięwzięcia z takim facetem, który nie ma nic, a obiecuje mi dom za 5 lat...


Napisałem, że nie stać mnie na budowanie, dlatego się za to nie zabieram. Ja wiem ile kosztuje mój wymarzony dom i wiem co mi potrzeba żeby go wybudować.
Przeczytaj mój poprzedni post jeszcze raz, pytałem co doradzisz *KOMUŚ*, nie miałem tu na myśli siebie.
Ton twoich wypowiedzi jakiś taki bojowy, zluzuj

----------


## cactus

> Fundamenty postawione w 3 tygodnie, ściany nośne w 2 tygodnie.
> Z dachem zeszło trochę dłużej ponad miesiąc, ale tam było sporo pracy, tata jest cieślą z zawodu.
> Nie wierzysz, że dokładnie przyjedź i sprawdź dla mnie nie ma problemu serio piszę.
> .


Kolego tu nie chodzi o to że ci nie wierzymy ale po prostu wiemy (każdy kto buduje) ile czasu to zajmuje. Jeśli piszesz że wybudujesz i wykonczysz dom w krótkim czasie w dwie osoby jeszcze pracując to chyba żartujesz... nie wiem ile tego urlopu masz ale już po fundamentach zjadłeś praktycznie roczny urlop, powiedzmy że drugie tyle mialeś zaoszczędzone... nie wiem jakiego masz pracodawce ale chyba tolerancyjnego  :smile: JA swoj urlop zjadłem na wieszanie rynny, układanie styropaniu pod podłogówke, postawienie ogrodzenia z dwóch stron, pare dni sprzątania i wiele dni doglądania ekip które wykonywały mi reszte.... Nie wyobrażam sobie wykanczania domu od SSZ korzystając z urlopu... zajełoby mi to z 10 lat jak nie 15. Praca na budowie po pracy zwłaszcza teraz gdzie ciemno jest po 16tej i zimno jest wykluczona - mam małe dzieci i wole z nimi spedzać czas niż tracić zdrowie po pracy zarobkowej. 
Tez lubie spędzać czas na budowie ale są prace wredne których wolalbym nie robić sam. Ludzie mają 26 dni urlopu w ciagu roku, w tym czasie można zrobić pojedyncze prace a nie wybudować dom.

----------


## Kamila.

Nie jestem w stanie pojąć co "kogoś" obchodzi ile czasu i kasy poświęci na budowę swojego domu "inny ktoś" z forum. 
Są ludzie którzy mają kaprys aby budować się przez 6,5 roku, inni chcą zamieszkać w ciągu 10 miesięcy od wbicia łopaty a jeszcze inni wprowadzą się gdy będą mieli na to chęć  :big tongue: 

Czy wszyscy muszą mieć tak samo? Czy to że ktoś umie coś zrobić to znaczy że go nie stać na wynajęcie ekipy? 
Ze zdziwieniem przeczytałam jak ktoś z pogardą odniósł się do syna i ojca budujących razem dom. Ja na przykład pomogłabym własnemu dziecku gdyby zaszła taka potrzeba  :big tongue:  i byłoby to dla mnie ciekawszym zajęciem niż siedzenie przed tv którego de facto nie oglądam  :yes:

----------


## jarekpolak

co to za brednie? Czyli od teraz tylko bogaci mogą domy budować? 
Jeśli potrafię coś zrobić sam lub z pomocą bliskich a przy tym sporo zaoszczędzę to tak robię a jesli nie to biorę ekipę. Wiadome, że nikt nie buduje sam z pasji tylko z oszczędności. 
Ja np. pracuję 6 tygodni po czym 2 tygodnie mam wolne, więc dłubie coś na budowie.
Gdybym miał kredyt to pewnie wszystko by firma robiła ale wolałem uniknąć kredytu i nie dawać bankom zarobić na sobie. Wspolnymi siłami wprowadzimy się pewnie jakoś w 3 lata.
Jest jeszcze coś takiego jak przerwa technologiczna i czasem dobrze jak budowa nie zamyka się zbyt szybko. Koledze po wprowadzeniu woda z sufitu zaczęła kapać bo "żeby nie wiem co, to na święta się wprowadzimy".

Jeśli firma bierze za postawienie ścian kilkanaście tysi to wiadome, że budują minimum miesiąc ale faktycznie to połowę czasu ich nie ma na budowie bo taka już filozofia budowlanki.
Jak czytam, że ekipa stawiała w 6 osób ściany 2 tygodnie to mnie krew zalewa. U mnie do stropu w 1,5 dnia w 6 osób i zapłaciłem tysiaka. 
wiem, wiem... swoje się chwali i jak się zapłaciło dużo to ciężko przyjąć do świadomości, że można było zapłacić mniej, tylko ci ludzie zapłacili za to czymś innym niż gotówką - zdrowiem i wyrzeczeniami, więc nie należy zazdrościć

----------


## Bejaro

> Ojciec, teść, brat i szwagier pomaga bo chce pomóc. Sam pomagałem na budowie jednemu bratu, drugiemu i kuzynowi, teraz oni odrabiają u mnie i każdy z nas ma dom dużo poniżaj 300 tyś. I wiecie co jest w tym najważniejsze - *WŁASNY DOM* Żadnego mieszkania z teściami, rodzicami czy w bloku, tylko własny dom.
> Każda godzina pracy na budowie to wkład do majątku.


Samemu a jednak nie, pracowałeś już na budowie i u tych którzy pracują u Ciebie to i wszyscy macie jakieś doświadczenie , ale tak czy siak  licząc sumarycznie to odpracowywanie wychodzi że jednak wiele czasu poświęciłeś na budowę.....

Nie każdy ma brata itp który jednocześnie pomoże przy budowie a jak pomoże to trzeba odpracować i zamiast cieszyć się domem budować dalej...

Nie da się niektórych etapów zrobić w pojedynkę , a samodzielne budowanie jest czasochłonne nie da się tego przeskoczyć wystarczy poczytać dzienniki samorobów,

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Czasem to jest kwestia potrzeb. Ja no potrzebowalem domu na juz a nie za 5 czy 10 lat. Szanuje budujacych samemu. Moj tesc sam do  wybudowal i wiem ile to kosztowalo go zdrowia i pracy. Ale nie oszukujemy sie, ze  czlowiek bez doswiadczenia, pomimonajlepszych checi zrobi pewne rzeczy rownie dobrze jak ktos kto zajmuje sie tym zarobkowo od wielu lat, , ma doswiadczenie i niezbedne narzedzia. 
Caly temat sprawadza sie do uczciwowci wobec czytajacych. Bo co by nie mowic jak policzy sie koszta budowy, cale. Czyli dokumentacje, przylacza, budowe domu , ogarniecie dzialki , ale tez dojazdy na te budowe. Utracone dochodzy z racji wypadow na budowe. Przepracowane roboczogodziny wlasnej pracy, to przy domu powyzej 100 m2 imho nie wykonalne jest zrobienie tego z 300 tys nie uzywajac do tego najtanszych, slabej jakosci materialow.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Jak czytam, że ekipa stawiała w 6 osób ściany 2 tygodnie to mnie krew zalewa. U mnie do stropu w 1,5 dnia w 6 osób i zapłaciłem tysiaka.


Pozazdrościć cen ...

Z tego co się orientowałem za murowanie firmy biora około 40-60zł za m2 ściany. U mnie z np. silikatu idzie 18sztuk bloczka na m2. 
U mnie będzie ponad 4200 bloczków do wymurowania i 
Czyli po najniższych cenach było by to 233 x 40 zł = 9320zł ...

A mówimy o najniższej cenie bo za m2 dobry murarz życzy sobie od 40 do 60zł ..

A u Ciebie za 1000zł ...

Myślałem że u mnie tanio , ale widać że u Ciebie to za darmo robią  :wink:

----------


## jarekpolak

a pomyślałeś/aś, że są ludzie, którzy w wolny dzień lub wezmą wolne w pracy, w której szef płaci 100zł za dniówkę i chętnie będą robić to samo tyle, że za 200zł? U mnie było takich 3 co na co dzień murują i nas 3 pomocników. W czwartek i piątek do południa przed Wielkanocą stanęły ściany.

----------


## kamil2k3

No dobrze to co mam teraz zrobić z tym domem czy raczej budową?
Spalić czy zostawić jak stoi i więcej nie jeździć?
Bo skoro tu mówicie, że jak nie buduję z firmą to nie mam prawa mieć domu tylko mieszkanie to już nie wiem co teraz.
Nie wiedziałem kaszpir, że się nie zgodzisz na moją budowę zanim zaczynałem przepraszam Cię bardzo, że tak wyszło nie dość, że buduję bez kredytu to jeszcze mam czelność robić to lepiej niż jakaś firma.


@cactus Zimą nie buduję mamy przerwę teraz np wybierałem jakieś okna padło na oknoplast winegretic i tego nie będę sam montował oczywiście.
Nie to, że nigdy żadnej firmy nie wezmę tylko do SSO nie potrzebowałem takowych i tu zaoszczędziłem sporo.
Posadzki też będzie mi firma robić np tynki zrobimy chyba sami jeszcze zobaczę jak będą chęci.
Urlopu miałem 55 dni jak zaczynałem ten rok więc sporo i zostało mi jeszcze 11 dni więc też jakiejś tragedii nie było.
I nigdy nigdzie nie napisałem, że szybko go wybuduje tylko, że idzie szybciej niż myślałem bo idzie.
Co do hobby np 3 razy w tygodniu mam halę jestem zapalonym koszykarzem i nie ma opcji, żebym opuścił jakąś nie ważne co było na budowie robione więc powiedzmy od 7 do 19 robiłem na budowie i później jeszcze na halę a wy mi mówicie teraz, że muszę się czuć zmęczony za każdym razem jak wracam  :big grin:  
Oczywiście to też na pewno sobie zmyśliłem  :big grin:

----------


## compi

No to "Marzyć każdy może..... Jeśli ma rodzinę budowlańców chętną do pomocy" . Taki jest kontekst tych ostatnich wypowiedzi.

----------


## kamil2k3

Bawi fakt wmawiania, że się nie da, że to nie możliwe aby tak budować a mimo wszystko budynek cały czas powstaje więc, albo ktoś się myli, albo nie wiem photoshop ?

----------


## Busters

> Napisałem, że nie stać mnie na budowanie, dlatego się za to nie zabieram. Ja wiem ile kosztuje mój wymarzony dom i wiem co mi potrzeba żeby go wybudować.
> Przeczytaj mój poprzedni post jeszcze raz, pytałem co doradzisz *KOMUŚ*, nie miałem tu na myśli siebie.
> Ton twoich wypowiedzi jakiś taki bojowy, zluzuj


Jakbys czytal, ze da sie taniej i czesto tez lepiej robiac samemu, a sam mialbys kredyt na 30lat to ciezko by Ci bylo zluzowac  :smile: 

Zalosne sa te dyskusje. Kazdy robi to co uwaza za sluszne, jeden woli poswecic 5lat zycia i wybudowac samemu bez kredytow. Inny woli wybudowac w rok i potem splacac 30lat. Kazdy jest wolny i ma wybor.





> Pozazdrościć cen ...
> 
> Z tego co się orientowałem za murowanie firmy biora około 40-60zł za m2 ściany. U mnie z np. silikatu idzie 18sztuk bloczka na m2. 
> U mnie będzie ponad 4200 bloczków do wymurowania i 
> Czyli po najniższych cenach było by to 233 x 40 zł = 9320zł ...
> 
> A mówimy o najniższej cenie bo za m2 dobry murarz życzy sobie od 40 do 60zł ..
> 
> A u Ciebie za 1000zł ...
> ...


U mnie 6000 bloczkow (razem z dzialowkami) calosc z nadprozami i wiencem kosztowalo mnie 10tys. 5osob robilo to 2 tygodnie (10dni roboczych)

----------


## Aaricia23

No to piszmy szczerze, jasne że sie da za 300tyś postawić ale te 300tyś to koszt samych materiałów, robociznę robimy samemu (lub z bliską rodziną która poświeca swoj czas za darmo - co nie jest chyba takie popularne nawet w dobrych rodzinach).

----------


## jarekpolak

ja pisałem "do stropu" - o zewnętrznych i nośnych, bo przecież działowe muruje się po stropie  :Biggrin: 
Ja pracuję za granicą po to, aby ten dom powstał i gdybym brał same firmy to musiałbym być z daleka od rodziny jeszcze dłużej. To która opcja lepsza? Z rodziną i znajomymi budować czy płacić za firmy? Każdy ma inną sytuację materialną, rodzinną i lokalową i nie można pakować wszystkich do jednego wora bo dla każdego inne rozwiązanie ma większy sens. Proszę tylko nie wyśmiewać tych, którzy budują dom własnymi siłami bo nie są w niczym gorsi od tych co biorą firmę od wszystkiego.

----------


## jarekpolak

> No to piszmy szczerze, jasne że sie da za 300tyś postawić ale te 300tyś to koszt samych materiałów, robociznę robimy samemu (lub z bliską rodziną która poświeca swoj czas za darmo - co nie jest chyba takie popularne nawet w dobrych rodzinach).


niekoniecznie. Są firmy i firmy. W jednych szef zakasze rękawy i zasuwa na równi z pracownikami i takich moim zdaniem należy szukać, a w innych przyjedzie na budowę jakimś mercedesem i bierze za dniówkę tyle co wszyscy jego pracownicy razem wzięci a przecież tą dniówkę i tego mietka od kogoś ma  :Biggrin:  teraz pomyśl czy chcesz mu dać za to, że nic nie robi czy wolisz zapłacić mniej temu kto uczciwie zasuwa i sam przy tym zaoszczędzić.

----------


## cactus

Nie miałem ani jednej firmy u siebie w ktorej szef sam nie pracował. Skoro hydraulik spędził u mnie prawie dwa tygodnie z pomocnikiem i skasowal 4.500 to uważam to za uczciwą cene, tymbardziej że wystawił fakture wiec zapłacił podatki. Sam robiłbym tą robotę z miesiąc, musiał pożyczyć zaciskarki, zgrzewarkę itp a i zapewne zrobiłbym to dużo gorzej bo nie mam takiego doświadczenia jak fachowiec robiący to latami. Ale jeśli ktoś ma talent do murarki, elektryki, hydrauliki a nawet zdolności dekarskie to tylko cieszyć się swoimi nieprzeciętnie uniwersalnymi umiejętnościami i budować ten dom za te 250tyś  :smile:  Ja tylko powątpiewam czy aż tylu znajdzie się takich specjalistów, do tego megaszybkich skoro robotę którą ekipa robiła u mnie przez 3 tygodnie oni w dwóch zrobili lepiej w 2  :smile:  (przykład stawiania ścian wyżej).

----------


## jarekpolak

ja c.o robiłem sam a za pomoc i pospinanie tego do kupy znajomy hydraulik wziął tysiąca i coś około tysiąca za cwu i kanalizę. Jak czytam, że niektórzy styropianu pod wylewki nie położą tylko firme biorą to pewnie i tacy uważają, że święci garnki lepią ale gdyby ktoś mi powiedział, żebym w przedszkolu pracował, gdzie 20 dzieci krzyczy jednocześnie to też bym powiedział, że to niemożliwe a już na pewno nie za te pieniądze i że się nie da a są ludzie, którzy to ogarniają.

----------


## meczesiu

Mam kolegę, który postawił dom projekt przy przyjaznej 5, nie kiwnął nawet palcem, wszystko robiły firmy razem z kostkami i ogrodzeniami, działką wydał 350 tys. zaizolowany dobrze, bo ogrzewanie podłogowe  elektryczne. Więc małe domy można postawić w tych pieniądzach. Pamiętajmy każdy m2 domu kosztuje. Nawet jak postawi się tą ściankę kolankową "bo może kiedyś" się wykończy górę to te metry trzeba już liczyć do łącznych kosztów budowy.

----------


## magisterson

W sumie za do 300 tys da radę postawić dom, ale już na start trzeba szukać ziemi pod miastem (raczej na wsi). Sama działka w mieście potrafi kosztować więcej niż 300 tys  :big tongue:  Jeszcze zależy w jakim mieście. Słyszałem ostatnio o domach modułowych, że ponoć wychodzą dość atrakcyjnie cenowo, ale nic więcej nie wiem o tej technologii. Poza tym samo postawienie domu to jeszcze nic. Ogrzanie go zimą! To dopiero wyzwanie. Dlatego im mniejszy tym tańszy w eksploatacji. Mi schodzi miesięcznie ekogroszku za jakieś 1000 zł :/

----------


## piotrek0m

> ...powiedzmy od 7 do 19 robiłem na budowie i później jeszcze na halę a wy mi mówicie teraz, że muszę się czuć zmęczony za każdym razem jak wracam


A masz dzieci ?

----------


## piotrek0m

Nie znam nikogo komu rodzina pomaga w budowie, ale piszę o okolicach Wrocławia. Tutaj sporo ludzi to osoby przyjezdne i rodziny nie mieszkają blisko siebie. Tutaj często pracuje się do 15-16 i dojazd na budowę może zająć godzinę czasu. Pozostaje kwestia zajęcia się dziećmi i spędzania z nimi czasu. Osobiście można spędzać całe popołudnia na budowie, ale to rzutuje na relacje z żoną i dziećmi. No chyba, że stanowi to formę ucieczki od obowiązków domowych... Na wsiach bardziej realne wydaje się uzyskanie pomocy od rodziny, szczególnie kiedy rodzice mieszkają na działce obok a szwagier w sąsiedniej wsi z której dojazd zajmuje mu 10 minut... Wątek staje się bardzo emocjonalny i osobisty dla niektórych.

----------


## dwiecegly

Osobisty... nieosobisty. Ludzie piszą tutaj że się da tylko zapominają że da sie tylko w specyficznych warunkach które spełnić może jeden na stu inwestorów - typu rodzina która marzy o tym żeby nam gratis pomagać tygodniami na budowie... Mi pomagał teść ale na pewno nie za darmo, przeciez człowiek musi z czegoś żyć. Jakbym mu nie zapłacił za pomoc to skąd by na jedzenie miał ? 500+ nie dają za chęć pomocy rodzinie...
Mozna tez samemu wykańczać wiele lat np 10 i przez 10 lat ogrzewać pusty dom, tylko że koszt ogrzewania i utrzymywania pustego budynku (choćby opłata za media) jest ogromny, czasami dużo większy niż odsetki od kredytu. Mało kto ma też żonę która toleruje wieczną nieobecność i dzieci które nie potrzebują zobaczyć ojca w świetle dnia :/

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ucieka i wraca ( na kolację).
> Pojawia się i znika:





> Najważniejszy jest czas! 
> Wybudować DOM, to nie na tym polega, żeby pitolić się z każdym jego elementem przez 10 lat!!


Zgadzam się z Tobą i rozumiem całkowicie. Trudno będzie pogodzić życie rodzinne z osobistym budowaniem domu. Oczywiście dla pewnych mężczyzn budowa może stanowić formę ucieczki od spędzania czasu z rodziną. Taki to będzie racjonalizował swoje spędzanie czasu na budowie ... że bez kredytu, taniej, pokoje dla dzieci będą. Tylko że dzieci dorosną bez ojca i nie będą potrzebowały pokoi, no ale to jest kwestią przyjętych wartości w życiu... nie każdemu zależy na rodzinie (choć buduje dla rodziny). Można wybudować mniejszy dom / wziąć kredyt / sprzedać mieszkanie / zamieszkać z rodzicami ... rozwiązań będą dziesiątki. Zgadzam się też, że nie można się pitolić 10 lat z budową. Choć ... po 10 latach będzie okazja (dla niektórych) zająć się remontem i znowu spędzać popołudnia na dachu.

----------


## kamil2k3

Nie mam dzieci ani żony buduję dla siebie bo taki mam kaprys i nie mam co z kasą robić już.
 :big grin:  zabrońcie mi budowy teraz bo to już zaczyna być komiczne.
Jest już taki jeden co wszystko wie najlepiej i innych na siłę swoimi poglądami chce uszczęśliwić.

----------


## marianzlotaraczka

Dużo zależy od tego jak szybko chciałbyś taki dom postawić. Ekipa to spory koszt. Jak weźmiesz ludzi, którzy znają się na rzeczy to szybko budowa pójdzie, ale też będzie ciężko się zmieścić w tej kwocie. Jak będziesz stawiał sam i zaangażujesz rodzinę, to na pewno wyjdzie taniej, ale może się ciągnąć z 10 lat nawet taka budowa  :eek:

----------


## Kamila.

> Nie mam dzieci ani żony buduję dla siebie bo taki mam kaprys i nie mam co z kasą robić już.
>  zabrońcie mi budowy teraz bo to już zaczyna być komiczne.
> Jest już taki jeden co wszystko wie najlepiej i innych na siłę swoimi poglądami chce uszczęśliwić.


 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

Dziwię Ci się że się dziwisz  :big grin:  
Buduj i nie patrz na to "co inni powiedzą" bo w sumie to nie musisz brać pod uwagę zdania kogoś, kogo w życiu na oczy nie widziałeś, prawda?  :wink: 
A może inni mają kredyty na milion lat i są źli że Ty nie będziesz miał  :big tongue:  
Reasumując-rób swoje  :smile:

----------


## pesce

Kamil2k3 A ja powiem tak: zazdroszczę Twojej przyszłej połówce tak zaradnego i wybiegającego w przyszłość faceta, co to i dom zbuduje i sport uprawia. 
A niektórym to zwyczajnie żal tyłek ściska , ze oni tak nie potrafią ,ani ze kochającego ojca z branży nie mają.

Ad rem
Kiedyś namiętnie czytałam wątek o domach za 200 tys. I sporo było w ńim osób, które spełniły ten warunek.
Zasada prosta: mały, nieskomplikowany dom i bardzo duzo pracy własnej. Dlatego wierze , ze mnóstwo osób postawi dom za 300 tys. Ja zapewne nie osiągnę takiego wyniku, mimo to porywamy sie na budowę bo kto mi marzeń zabroni :wink: ?

----------


## Grega

Ja  buduje basniowego z muratora mamy stan surowy zamknięty i juz wydaliśmy 120 tys . Ja robie za granicą i robimy etapami za gotówkę.  Mamy 3 os ekipę która jest bardzo dobra i uczciwa .na wykonczenie mamy budżet 150 tys wiec w 300 tys się spokojnie zmiescimy.budynek wyjdzie nam mocno energooszczędny wiec można by było go zrobić nawet taniej.

----------


## MiśYogi

> Jak weźmiesz ludzi, którzy znają się na rzeczy to szybko budowa pójdzie, ale też będzie ciężko się zmieścić w tej kwocie.


Wszystko zależy od umiejętności pracowników, ich stawki i naszej stawki.  :Smile: 
Jeśli sami zarabiamy więcej, niż pracownik, a pracownik w budowlance jest dużo lepszy od nas, to jesteśmy na plusie, robimy swoją robotę bez stresu.
Znałem też gościa, który robił cuda z rigipsów i wykończeniówkę, bez fuszerki i bardzo szybko. Miał dobre stawki, ale warto było jemu zlecić pracę.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Ja  buduje basniowego z muratora mamy stan surowy zamknięty i juz wydaliśmy 120 tys . Ja robie za granicą i robimy etapami za gotówkę.  Mamy 3 os ekipę która jest bardzo dobra i uczciwa .na wykonczenie mamy budżet 150 tys wiec w 300 tys się spokojnie zmiescimy.budynek wyjdzie nam mocno energooszczędny wiec można by było go zrobić nawet taniej.


No to tak licząc podwójnie za SSZ 120 tys plus 120 tys masz stan deweloperski (240 tys) no i ok 50  tys za wykończenie czyli blisko 300 tys zł. A ów dom raczej nie jest wielki ani skomplikowany, chociaż parterówki mają dużą powierzchnię dachu (wielospadowe) i spory obwód ścian fundamentowych i nośnych. Tak czy owak jeśli takie założenia się spełnią to się uda zmieścić w kwocie.

----------


## jarekpolak

Widzę, że krew zalewa tych co nie znają się na budowlance i mają kredyt na kilkadziesiąt lat. Szukają na siłę argumentów, żeby udowodnić swoje racje. Nie przejmujcie się i jeśli macie siłę to budujcie  :Biggrin:  powodzenia.

----------


## Grega

Wszystkie instalacje woda prąd ogrzewanie wentylacja wykończenie wnętrz wyniesie mnie ok 150 tys .. nie muszę mieć ogrodzenia od razu pięknej kostki i bramy wole ta kasę wladowac w izolacje domu żeby było tanio do ogrzania .. ostatnio nawet mi odbilo i mówię żonie ze juz nie mam ochory tyle za granicą robic żebyśmy wzięli kredyt no i na necie obliczylismy sobie kredyt na 150 tys .. z czego odsetki to tez 150 tys na 25 lat ..tak że wolę jeszcze porobić ze 3 lata i wrócić i żyć w chacie bez kredytu za nawet minimum wynagrodzenia utrzymam ten dom..

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Grega,

proszę podaj wszystkim budującym jak chcesz za 150 000 wykończyć dom od stanu SSZ do stany wykończenia:
- elektryka
- wod - kan - .....zł
- tynki
-wentylacja
- ogrzewanie (podłogówka, kaloryfery) + piec (gaz, PC)
- styropian pod wylewki
- wylewki
- kuchnia ze sprzętem
- łazienki
 - sufity podwieszane, poddasze ocieplenie
- wykończenia: ściany, podłogi
- lampy
- drzwi wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne
- elewacja
- pozostałe meble

Ludzie mający budżet wątkowy tj. 300 000 zł będą wiedzieli że mając 300 000 budżetu np. na drzwi wewnętrzne przeznaczone jest 5 000 zł i będą mogli ocenić, że w tej cenie kupią x drzwi za.... zł. CHodzi mi o to, że 300 000 to za mały budżet żeby zrobić dom jak w katalogach tj. super elewacja (beton, drewno egzotyczne, płyty HPL), PC, WM z rekuperacją, super wnętrza itp

----------


## portaga

> Wszystkie instalacje woda prąd ogrzewanie wentylacja wykończenie wnętrz wyniesie mnie ok 150 tys


Proszę cię...
Ty masz dopiero SSZ!!! Jeszcze tylko zostało ci:
+ ocieplenie z tynkowaniem
+ tynki wewnętrzne
+ instalacja elektryczna
+ hydraulika
+ podłogówka
+ wylewki
+ zakup pieca ze sterownikiem
+ płytki podłogowe
+ zabudowa K/G
+ malowanie ścian
+ panele podłogowe
+ drzwi wewnętrzne
+ glazura i armatura do łazienki + wanna + prysznic - a może x2, jeżeli masz dwie łazienki
+ gniazdka + włączniki + żyrandole/kinkiety/światełka i pierdzidełka
+ meble kuchenne
+ pralka/zmywarka/lodówka/kuchenka/piekarnik/okap/zlew
+ rolety/firanki
+ komplet wypoczynkowy w salonie
+ kominek, albo i nie
+ urządzenie sypialni
+ meble do innych pokojów i garderoby
+ co najmniej 10 innych rzeczy, o których w tej chwili nie pamiętam, a które są niezbędne, żeby można mówić o wykończonym domu.

Te twoje 150 tys. to jest abstrakcja i to taka wyższych lotów...

Zaznaczam, ze to są tylko podstawowe rzeczy, bez żadnych tam fanaberii i wodotrysków!
Jeżeli ktoś wskaże 3 punkty, spośród tych wymienionych, bez których da się żyć w normalnym domu, to ja już więcej się w tym wątku nie odezwę...

Bo jeżeli tytuł wątku brzmi "dom do 300 tys.", to chyba samo przez się rozumie się, że nie będziemy mieszkać w stanie surowym zamkniętym! Rozmawiamy o budżecie 300tys., pozwalającym na wprowadzenie się do tego domu - prawda? Bo jeżeli nie prawda, to ja również przyznam, iż wybudować dom za 300 tys. da się, ale nie da się w nim mieszkać. Więc po co komu taki dom?  :big tongue: 

UPS! Kolega Marcin mnie uprzedził, aczkolwiek zapomniał o wielu innych istotnych rzeczach.

----------


## Grega

Ok postaram się z grubsza :

Ocieplenie całego domu 25 tys 
Tynk zewn ok 5 
Tynk wewnętrzne 10 tys 
Wylewka 5 
Prąd 10 z przyłącze
Woda 5 z przyłącze
Gaz 3.5 
Kotłownia ogólne 15 tys 
Podlogowka 10 
Wentylacja z rekuperator em 12 tys 
Drzwi wejsciowe 5 tys
Do kotłowni 1600
Drzwi do wewnątrz niech będzie 6 
Kuchnia 25 
Łazienka 8 
Podłogi 12 
Farba 5 
Zawsze w górę zaokrąglone .. 

Myślę że to realne ..
Powiem jeszcze ze wschód polski robocizna tania w porównaniu z zachodem Śląskiem i centralna PL


Ok wychodzi tr 280 parę tys  plus meble szafy itp to jak się nie kupuje mebli od kler itp to jest się spokojnie zmieścić w 300 tys ... a jeszcze jak się wybuduje mniejszy dom do 100m2 to nie ma.może ze się nie zmieści

----------


## portaga

To teraz spróbuj wycenić moją listę i zauważysz, ile istotnych rzeczy nie wziąłeś pod uwagę.

----------


## jarekpolak

+ ocieplenie z tynkowaniem *ocieplenie bez tynku ale z podbitką 20k*
+ tynki wewnętrzne *7,5k gipsowe- firmą*
+ instalacja elektryczna *z przyłączem coś ponad 6 ze wszystkim - firmą*
+ hydraulika *znajomy hydraulik za 1tys*
+ podłogówka *sam rozkładałem podłogówkę*
+ wylewki * robota firmy 2900 plus styro, cement, piasek coś około 5*
+ zakup pieca ze sterownikiem *bez sterownika 2300*
+ płytki podłogowe *brak*
+ zabudowa K/G *brak*
+ malowanie ścian *brak*
+ panele podłogowe *brak*
+ drzwi wewnętrzne *brak*
+ glazura i armatura do łazienki + wanna + prysznic - a może x2, jeżeli masz dwie łazienki  *brak*
+ gniazdka + włączniki + żyrandole/kinkiety/światełka i pierdzidełka *brak*
+ meble kuchenne *brak*
+ pralka/zmywarka/lodówka/kuchenka/piekarnik/okap/zlew *brak*
+ rolety/firanki *brak*
+ komplet wypoczynkowy w salonie *mam roczny*
+ kominek, albo i nie *nie robię kominka*
+ urządzenie sypialni *wyoisazenie sypialni mam 3 latnie więc będzie stare*
+ meble do innych pokojów i garderoby *brakuje do 2 pokoi*
+ co najmniej 10 innych rzeczy, o których w tej chwili nie pamiętam, a które są niezbędne, żeby można mówić o wykończonym domu.
*schody mają kosztować 9k a na razie zapłaciłem zaliczkę, * 
i pewnie ze 20 rzeczy o których teraz nie pamiętam, tylko, że zostało mi na to grubo ponad 100k, więc śmiem zakładać, że się wyrobię.

----------


## meczesiu

Tak to się kształtuje u mnie. Koszty liczone skrupulatnie +- 2000 na wszystkim

----------


## portaga

Nie wiem, jaki ty budujesz, ale piszemy o baśniowym. 



> + ocieplenie z tynkowaniem *ocieplenie bez tynku ale z podbitką 20k* - najtaniej to 30 zł./m2 za ocieplenie ze strukturą. Ale podbitka to 30 zł.za metr bieżący (nie wliczając uskoków) - moja (o)cena za "baśniowy" to jest 30 tys. Z podbitką.
> + tynki wewnętrzne *7,5k gipsowe- firmą* hahahah  7,5 x 2 = 15 tys. To jest realna cena z niższej półki 
> + instalacja elektryczna *z przyłączem coś ponad 6 ze wszystkim - firmą* coś ponad 6, to może być zarówno 7, jak i 9 - w zależności od ilości punktów. Przyjmijmy 8 tys.
> + hydraulika *znajomy hydraulik za 1tys* heheh  Znajomy hydraulik... Za tysiąc...  chłop uczynny, bo zapomniał za materiały policzyć, czy przez światłowody wodę ci pociągnął? Proszę cię, ja tutaj poważnie piszę... 
> + podłogówka *sam rozkładałem podłogówkę* a rurki hydraulik ci dał po znajomości...
> + wylewki * robota firmy 2900 plus styro, cement, piasek coś około 5* ok
> + zakup pieca ze sterownikiem *bez sterownika 2300* x2 ze sterownikiem i z podłączeniem będzie w porządku.
> + płytki podłogowe *brak* 6 tys. + robocizna
> + zabudowa k/g *brak* minimalistycznie, ale takie są założenia
> ...


nie chce mi się tego liczyć, ale chyba przeleciało to twoje 100 tys.?
EDIT: nieczytelne to wszystko, co odpisałem, ale też nie zamierzam za wszelką cenę udowadniać komuś, że nie wyrobi się w tych pieniądzach. Ja liczyłem (podobnie jak ty) minimalistycznie i chyba nam różne wyniki wyszły... 
Wniosek z tego taki, że albo ja się nie znam na budowaniu, albo ty na matematyce. Nie wykluczam, że obydwie te nasze ułomności wystąpiły współdzielnie, także należałoby tę różnicę podzielić przez 1/2 i wtedy chyba wyjdzie realna cena najtańszego wykończenia domu.
Zgadzasz się z moim podsumowaniem?

----------


## Grega

Ja myślę że się zmieszczę  w 300 . Głowa do gory ludziska to tylko forum ..jak to mój znajomy mówi zluzuj  porty.. każdy buduje jak uwaza są materiały na rynku dla mniej zamożnych  jak i dla bardzo bogatych ....na każdą kieszeń ... w Polsce jest 38 milionów specjalistów . Tak ze Verte !!!pozdrawiam

----------


## kaszpir007

> Widzę, że krew zalewa tych co nie znają się na budowlance i mają kredyt na kilkadziesiąt lat. Szukają na siłę argumentów, żeby udowodnić swoje racje. Nie przejmujcie się i jeśli macie siłę to budujcie  powodzenia.


Osobiście nie mam kredytu , ale nie rozumiem w czym problem ?

Odpowiedni kredyt , który nie rujnuje budżetu , odpowiednio dobrany dom (meteraż , konstrukcja i itd) i możena spokojnie pracować , zajmowac się rodziną i cieszyć się życiem i mieszkać w nowym domu ...

Naprawdę większosć woli spłacać kredyt i cieszyć się rodziną , życiem , wolnym czasem a nie spędzać całego czasu wolnejgo na budowie , która może ciągnąć się kilka lat i mieć ten czas wykreślony z życiorysu ...
Być "gościem" w domu , w którym idzie się tylko spać , nie widząc dzieci , nie zajmując się domem , rodziną ...
Wiele takich "samorobów traci najcenniesze chwile i często dochodzi do rozwodu , bo mąż i ojciec stają się w domu gościem ...

I tyle ...

Jeśli jest jakaś osoba samotna , bez rodziny , bez dzieci to może pozwolić sobie na wiecej , bo nic nie traci poza swoim wolnym czasem i swoim zdrowiem.

Kredyty są dla ludzi , ale brane z głową i w odpowiedniej ilości i wielkości ...

----------


## jarekpolak

> Wniosek z tego taki, że albo j*a się nie znam na budowaniu*, albo ty na matematyce.


i tego się trzymajmy. Oczywiście hydraulik nie dał mi materiału a za całość c.o., c.w.u. kocioł i materiały oraz pomoc hydraulika zapłaciłem 15,5 tys.
od teraz 100tys to chyba palcem w nodze bym nie musiał nawet ruszać, żeby to wykończyć.
jeśli musisz płacić za malowanie ścian, układanie paneli czy montaż drzwi wewnętrznych to ja nie mam więcej pytań i tacy niech spodziewają się, że 400k minie.
Twoja kalkulacja jest mega np. meble kuchenne 15 tys minimum. tylko metr mozna kupic na wymiar za 500-1tys / mb
Firanki za 5 tys? nie wiem ile ty masz tych okien.


kredyt to nic złego lecz tutaj wywnioskować można, że ci co tak narzekają na tych co budują tanie to albo zazdroszczą, że można jednak taniej albo mają firmy budowlane i stąd taka opinia, że samemu się nie da za takie pieniądze. Obydwa przypadki staram się zrozumieć, jak i to, że pewnie w innej części kraju jest drożej i to pewnie ze 2, 3x tylko dlaczego zarzuca się tutaj kłamstwo??

----------


## piotrek0m

Warto może podsumować ...
Tak - można zbudować tanio domek w pewnych warunkach. Potrzebny odpowiedni projekt i duży nakład pracy własnej oraz pomoc rodziny. Na pewno łatwiej będzie to zrobić mieszkając np. w domu rodziców na sąsiedniej działce, zjeść w nim obiad, widzieć dzieci, mieć blisko na budowę. To chyba sytuacja idealna i dosyć często spotykana na wsiach. W każdej innej sytuacji warto rozważyć ponoszone koszta osobiste. Osoby posiadające rodzinę i dzieci powinny rozważyć możliwości czasowe jakimi dysponują, gdyż budowa istotnie powoduje napięcia i konflikty rodzinne. Jak pisałem wcześniej, w okolicach Wrocławia nie znam nikogo kto buduje się z pomocą rodziny - w takich aglomeracjach jest inny charakter życia, rodziny pozostały w innych miastach, są korki, konieczność dojazdów i dowożenia dzieci.... To wszystko warto wsiąść pod uwagę. Bywa, że godzina pracy inwestora w swojej branży jest tyle samo i więcej warta niż godzina pracy robotnika budowlanego... Więc inwestor pracuję w swojej branży, a robotnik budowlany pracuje dla inwestora na budowie... Kredyt w oczywiście też warto rozważyć... Jak widzicie drodzy przyślij inwestorzy domów budowanych za 300 tyś pln - przed wami wiele zimowych wieczorów na owocne przemyślenia i rozsądne decyzje - których życzę...
 :tongue:

----------


## Kasia Mik

300? ja celuję zmieścić się w 200 tyś. Oczywiście mówię o kosztach budowy od zakupu projektu poprzez pozwolenia, materiały, budowę aż do zamieszkania. Mam prosty dom bez zbędnych bajerów, 93 metry kw użytkowej powierzchni, dach dwuspadowy; w chwili obecnej do stanu surowego zamkniętego brakuje nam okien (wycena z parapetami i robocizną na 17 tyś) i wydałam 83  tyś do tej pory. Jeśli na wykończenie wydam drugie 100 tyś to będzie max i to nie będzie jakość na zasadzie "byle zamieszkać a potem się będę martwić".
Więc na pytanie czy da się - da :smile:  tylko trzeba chcieć :smile:

----------


## dwiecegly

Napisz to samo jak skończysz, zdziwiszi się jak szybko ci braknie tych 100tyś.

----------


## miodokwiaty

to ja dorzucę swoje 3 grosze jeszcze. (budowa w miescie)

Koszt postawienia i serwisu toi toia przez nawet nie caly okres budowy 3,1 tys zł
Koszt rachunków za prad budowlany ( w taryfie budowlanej ) 2,2 tys zł
Koszt projektu budynku + koszt projektu przylaczy + zud = 4,2 tys
geodeta - wtornik, wytyczenie , odbiory ( mapki i wszystkie wizyty)  ~ 2,5 tys zł
badanie geologicznie 700 zł
Oplata za przylacze elektryczne ~1000 zł ( skrzynka staregi typu w lini ogrodzenia juz byla)
oplata za przylacze gazowe ~ 3 tys ( gazociag 8 m od dzialki , po drugiej stronie drogi)
woda na czas budowy, ~ 500 zł
wywoz smieci, kontenery przez caly okres budowy po wprowadzenia sie 4 tys zł
opinie kominiarskie 450 zł

co daje ~ 22 tys bez kierownika budowy 

budujac samemu, dlugo pewno koszty rosna. Chociazby dojazdy na budowe potrafia pochłonać kilkaset złotych miesiecznie

----------


## dwiecegly

Z takich ukrytych kosztów ktorych nikt tu nie liczy ja dorzucę jeszcze
 -byle jakie ogrodzenie działki z palików i siatki leśnej + brama dla samochodów- około 1tyś jeśli mamy gołe 4 boki działki
-utwardzenie drogi i fragmentu działki gdzie rozładowują sie ciężarówki - 1-2tyś + naprawda drogi prywatnej do naszej działki przez ciężarówki dowożące materiał - przynajmniej raz na 6 miesięcy po kilkaset złotych (chyba że mamy droge asfaltową przy samej dzialce - rzadkość).
-kier. budowy- 1-2tyś, za same odbiory biorą 700- 1000zł
-geodeta za naniesienie powykonawcze na mapkę każdego przyłacza bierze kilkaset złotych i jest to bliżej 500zł niż 200.
Nikt nie liczy też kosztów materiałów drobnych typu gwożdzie, wkręty, blachy, folie, tymczasowe drzwi, zamki, kłódki, pianki, lepiki, akryle, silikony, tarcze, wiertła itd itp Mamy faktury na tkaie pierdoły które w sumie dają ponad 3tyś a daleko do końca.
Poza tym chorendalnie drogi jest transport cieżkich materiałów sypkich: jakiś piach, ziemia, żwir, tłuczeń swoje kosztują a ich transport czasami jeszcze wiecej.

----------


## miodokwiaty

Dokładnie, piasek do zasypu potrafi kosztowac kilka tys zł. Do tego piasek, kruszywo pod kostkę czy czarnoziem do ogrodu to czesto wartosci idace w grube kwoty. I zaraz ktos napisze ze mozna mieszkac bez ogrodu, kostki, ogrodzenia.

Wiele domow z lat 70-80 straszy do dzisiaj po osiedlach miast w polsce w takim stanie. Bez elewacji, bez ogarniecia terenu dookola, z wiecznym placem budowy od 20-30 lat.
Imho koszt budowy trzeba podawac z wszystkimi kosztami dookola wtedy jest to wartosc stanowiaca podopowiedz dla nastepnych forumowiczy.

ja jakbym podal koszt budowy bez wyposazanie, ogarniecia dookola, papierow i masy innych rzeczy przez niektorych tu pomijanych to pewnie byloby to okolo 50%.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> 300? ja celuję zmieścić się w 200 tyś. Oczywiście mówię o kosztach budowy od zakupu projektu poprzez pozwolenia, materiały, budowę aż do zamieszkania. Mam prosty dom bez zbędnych bajerów, 93 metry kw użytkowej powierzchni, dach dwuspadowy; w chwili obecnej do stanu surowego zamkniętego brakuje nam okien (wycena z parapetami i robocizną na 17 tyś) i wydałam 83  tyś do tej pory. Jeśli na wykończenie wydam drugie 100 tyś to będzie max i to nie będzie jakość na zasadzie "byle zamieszkać a potem się będę martwić".
> Więc na pytanie czy da się - da tylko trzeba chcieć


Czyli wydasz około 1000-1100 za m2 SSZ. To jest norma.  Wg Mnie wyjdzie około 250 000 zł  tj. co potwierdza regułę, że trzeba liczyc 2 500 zł z metr domu

----------


## cactus

Tu nawet nie chodzi o wykonczenie kostką i zrobienie ogrodu a o samą budowę.
 Sam żwir czy inne kruszywo do utwardzenia kawałka terenu (drogi) to są tysiące zł. Bez tego nie da sie budowac. Byle jakie auto powyżej 5t zakopie się albo kierowca odmowi wjazdu. Tak samo nikt nie liczy kosztów wywiezienia ziemi np po kopaniu pod fundament. Sąsiad teraz kopał pod parterówkę, z ciekawości spytałem i wywieżli mu 15 wywrotek po 12ton - koszt 200zl od auta czyli 3tyś zł. A zostało mu jeszcze troche humusu na ogród.

----------


## Kasia Mik

> Napisz to samo jak skończysz, zdziwiszi się jak szybko ci braknie tych 100tyś.


 tak napiszę a Ty się wtedy zdziwisz :smile:  jak do tej pory licząc każdą złotówkę idę zgodnie z planem finansowym, nie wydałam grosza więcej niż miało kosztować - nie widzę też powodu mając dalsze prace dokładnie zaplanowane i wycenione aby budżet założony przekroczyć. Buduję systemem gospodarczym a najdroższe rzeczy związane ze zlecaniem prac mam za sobą (poza oknami których sama nie zamontuję) - całą resztę zrobimy samodzielnie i na pewno się w tych 100 tyś zmieszczę.

----------


## meczesiu

> Tu nawet nie chodzi o wykonczenie kostką i zrobienie ogrodu a o samą budowę.
>  Sam żwir czy inne kruszywo do utwardzenia kawałka terenu (drogi) to są tysiące zł. Bez tego nie da sie budowac. Byle jakie auto powyżej 5t zakopie się albo kierowca odmowi wjazdu. Tak samo nikt nie liczy kosztów wywiezienia ziemi np po kopaniu pod fundament. Sąsiad teraz kopał pod parterówkę, z ciekawości spytałem i wywieżli mu 15 wywrotek po 12ton - koszt 200zl od auta czyli 3tyś zł. A zostało mu jeszcze troche humusu na ogród.


Widzisz, Twój sąsiad musiał zapłącić kilka tysięcy za wywiezienie ziemi, a ja ją sprzedałem i nie dość, że zarobiłem to jeszcze sami po nią przyjechali i wywieźli. 
Ceny w różnych częściach kraju są tak różne że włos na głowie staje. Firmy jak widzą, ze ludzie mają kasę kroją niemiłosiernie. Przykład u mnie na budowie:

Instalacja gazowa wewnętrzna od skrzynki do domu i w domu dwa punkty  z materiałem 1000 zł + 100 koparka, gdzieś widziałem już kwoty 3000 - 4000 tysiace
Podłączenie pieca gazowego przez hydraulika - 2,5 dnia pracował - 500 zł -  gdzieś indziej 1000-2000 zł 
Położenie tynków - robiłem sobie sam więc materiał 2000 zł - gdyby robiły to firmy - sama robocizna z 5000 tys lekko. 
Moja kuzynka z Warszawy zaproponowała mi adaptację projektu gotowego za 7500 zł  a ja to zrobiłem u siebie w okolicy z adaptacja + projektami wody, kan, elektrycznym, 1500 zł. Mój kuzyn u tego samego architekta zlecił projekt całego domu wraz z przyłączami, adaptacjami zapłącił 3500 zł - a w okolicach nie wiem czy by wystarczało 6000 - 7000 tys. Można wyliczać w nieskończoność. 
Wiem, że najgorzej jest w dużych miastach bo tam ceny są o wiele wyższe mimo dużych konkurencji.

----------


## agao_83

> Czyli wydasz około 1000-1100 za m2 SSZ. To jest norma.  Wg Mnie wyjdzie około 250 000 zł  tj. co potwierdza regułę, że trzeba liczyc 2 500 zł z metr domu


liczysz za stan deweloperski czy pod klucz te 250tys?

----------


## Kalisa

> 300? ja celuję zmieścić się w 200 tyś. Oczywiście mówię o kosztach budowy od zakupu projektu poprzez pozwolenia, materiały, budowę aż do zamieszkania. Mam prosty dom bez zbędnych bajerów, 93 metry kw użytkowej powierzchni, dach dwuspadowy; w chwili obecnej do stanu surowego zamkniętego brakuje nam okien (wycena z parapetami i robocizną na 17 tyś) i wydałam 83  tyś do tej pory. Jeśli na wykończenie wydam drugie 100 tyś to będzie max i to nie będzie jakość na zasadzie "byle zamieszkać a potem się będę martwić".
> Więc na pytanie czy da się - da tylko trzeba chcieć


Za wcześnie wypisujesz mądrości typu " trzeba chcieć". Niech ci się uda, życzę z całego serca, ale dopiero jak zmieścisz się w budżecie 200 tys to napisz że się da. Wielu inwestorom wydawało się że na etapie SSZ są już w połowie drogi i że zaplanują każdą złotówkę  a to dopiero tutaj zaczynają się wydatki i łatwo jest popłynąć z budżetem. I wcale nie dlatego że nagle zmieniamy koncepcję, ale dlatego że chyba na każdej budowie wychodzą jakieś " kwiatki " które sporo kosztują.

----------


## Kasia Mik

> Za wcześnie wypisujesz mądrości typu " trzeba chcieć". Niech ci się uda, życzę z całego serca, ale dopiero jak zmieścisz się w budżecie 200 tys to napisz że się da. Wielu inwestorom wydawało się że na etapie SSZ są już w połowie drogi i że zaplanują każdą złotówkę  a to dopiero tutaj zaczynają się wydatki i łatwo jest popłynąć z budżetem. I wcale nie dlatego że nagle zmieniamy koncepcję, ale dlatego że chyba na każdej budowie wychodzą jakieś " kwiatki " które sporo kosztują.


być może masz rację - ale tez możesz jej nie mieć i uda mi się :smile:  na to liczę w całej swojej jak widać naiwności :wink:

----------


## Kalisa

Ale ja nie napisałam że ci się nie uda. Tylko że to czy się się udało zmieścić w kwocie 200 tyś czy nie, będzie wiadomo dopiero po skończeniu budowy.  Póki co to tylko wasze plany. Problem polega na tym że wiele osób marząc o swoim domu przeczyta w tym wątku że mając 200 tys można postawić dom a to udaje się naprawdę nielicznym. Ja z tego forum kojarzę może ze 3 domy które zostały wybudowane za 200 tyś. Może jest więcej, teraz już nie śledzę tak mocno tego tematu, ale mimo wszystko to są pojedyncze sytuacje.  Według mnie można się dzielić swoim doświadczeniem a nie marzeniami.

----------


## cactus

Dobrze napisaleś, wybudowane za 200tys ale nie zamieszkane. Odtrabiają sukces na forum bo pomalowali ściany. PRzychodzi do odbiorów i okazuje się że trzeba 10 rzeczy poprawić, ogrzewanie jednak nie działa tak jak miało, komin nie ma ciągu, kier. budowy nie chce papierów podpisać bo wykonawca lub my sami coś spieprzyliśmy a na domiar złego kominiarz wyskoczył z jakimiś nowymi przepisami i nawiewniki w każdym oknie chce. To tylko kilka przyczyn choćby z tego forum gdzie nagle prawie gotowy dom wymaga nagłych inwestycji.

----------


## piotrek0m

Początki... 
- woda do studni wodomierzowej, wodociąg był w ulicy, koszt przyłączy, projekt = 3500
- przyłącze elektryczne + skrzynka = 3000
- tyczenie, zmiana granic = 1200
- drobne zakupy, przedłużacze, gwoździe, paliki = 500 
- gruz na podjazd (auta grzęzły) i koparka = 1000
- postawienie drewnianej budy + materiał = 1000
10 tys i dopiero można zacząć właściwą budowę ... to były koszta niezależne od wielkości budynku i działki ...

2500 +/- szacuje się stan deweloperski. 100 metrowy prosty domek faktycznie może kosztować 250 tysięcy ... a może i mniej ...

----------


## Darkat

No cóż sam się przekonałem, że wykonanie pewnych prac samemu (dokładnie z bratem ) może wykończyć człowieka zdrowotnie. A nie jestem jakimś nowicjuszem w pracach fizycznych. Ponad 2 tygodnie prac przy opasce przeciw wysadzinowej, drenażu, odkopywaniu, zasypywaniu i częściowej rekultywacji terenu dało w kość. Właśnie mnie ścięło z nóg. Rwa kulszowa czy coś tam podobnego.
Często byłem na budowie jak mi budowlańcy stawiali SSO i pracowali od 6 do 18 w upale, w słońcu. A to była nie jedyna ich budowa w sezonie. Spieszyli się do następnych prac. To nie przelewki. Sam bym tego nie wykonał w jeden sezon. A gdzie czas, pomocnicy, doświadczenie, umiejętności jakie oni mieli.
Przede wszystkim bardzo kosztowny jest brak czasu. No i te ukryte koszty, o których wielu tu nie wspomina, chwaląc się jak tanio wyszła im budowa. 
Tak czy siak podziwiam ludzi którzy sami budują z rodziną, dlatego że większość nie dała by rady.

----------


## Bejaro

Te wasze koszty niestety to takie bardzo z grubsza i te szacowane i opisywane....

Projekty przyłączy i ich odbiór kosztują przy gazie to dochodzi jeszcze pozwolenie na instalację wewn chyba że ktoś miał w na jednym pozwoleniu ale wtedy koszt adaptacji to nie będzie 1700 zł tak samo nie piszecie o koszcie samego KB jeśli ten od budowy nie ma uprawnień do gazu trzeba mieć drugiego...

Kanaliza , szambo .....

Jakoś rekuperacji też nie liczycie???

Instalacja odgromowa....

Rolet też kominka wiem większość nie ma jak i  o odkurzacza centralnego.

Alarmu też nie ma...  monitoring u mnie opłaty zanim się wprowadziliśmy to ponad 1000 zł prąd lub agregat 

Nikt nie pisze o oświetleniu zewnętrznym domu


4 kontenery śmieci ....

Wypożyczyliśmy dwa razy odkurzacz przemysłowy raz wiertnicę...

Koparka u wszystkich była raz drewno na tyczenie darmowe fundamenty same się zakopały.

Papiery do odbioru budynku kosztują odbierałam dom poszło 2000 z ostatnią ratą kierownika kominiarzem .

A narzędzia też każdy ma swoje wszystkie i niezniszczalne taśmy do szlifierek wraz z kompletem wierteł.

Można zaoszczędzić na robociźnie oczywiście ale materiały kosztują, na budowę dojechać trzeba.Transport kosztuje....

Może trochę bardziej realniej piszczcie...

----------


## miodokwiaty

jak chce się coś na sile udowodnić to zawsze można. 

500 zł za zrobienie kotłowni ? jeżeli zrobione dobrze to daj namiary przy kolejnej budowie  zapłacę za hotel i bilety lotnicze do szczecina  :wink:  
Adaptacja projektu 1500 zł - bez komentarza, przy kosztach uzgodnień, branżystów, prowadzenia działalności architekta cena kompletnie nie realna. 

bez kosztów robocizny sam stan zero kosztował mnie 40 000, (szalunki systemowe, beton b25 w8, stal, izolacje , ocieplenie, zasyp, kanaliza)
okna, okna połaciowe, brama garazowa i drzwi , plus parapety wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne to 50 000. A nie mamy żaluzji ani rolet. Zwykłe rolety (plisy) przy wykończeniowce kosztowały 5000 zl , a byla to najlepsza oferta jaka znaleźliśmy (po znajomosci)

trzeba zrozumiec jedna rzecz, budowa domu to nie wyscig jak zrobic to jak najtaniej, ale jak zrobic to dobrze. Dobrze tzn trwale, energooszczenie z materiałów dobrej jakosci. Dom ma być wygodny dla mieszkanców. 

Mozna biegac z odkurzaczem po domu i wydac 200 zł, a mozna zrobic odurzacz centralny i miec wygodnie ( wallyflex, szufelki itp) a to juz koszt 20-30x razy taki ( u mnie 5100 zł)
Mozna zrobic wentylacje grawitacyjna, a mozna zrobic mechaniczna z rekuperacja.
Mozna wstawić kuchnie z gotowych szafek z castoramy za 1500 zł, a mozna zrobic na zamowienie u stola

Zgodze się że materiały i standard sa rozne w zaleznosci od zasobnosci portfela. Ale nie uwazam zeby zasadnym było zejscie ponizej pewnego poziomu jakosci , po to tylko zeby udowodnic ze mozna wybudowac dom za 200 czy 300 tys. 

Tak wieć moim zdaniem, drogi forumowiczu,  jezeli masz działkę  i 300 tys zł, to do w pełni wyposażonego domu w przyzwoitym standardzie , nadal Ci brakuje w zaleznosci od regionu kraju, ilosci włożonej pracy samodzielnej itd całkiem sporego worka gotówki  :wink:

----------


## e_gregor

Każdy chce:
* tanio
* dobrze
* szybko

Maksymalnie można mieć tylko dwie z tych rzeczy. Zobaczymy ile u mnie budowa wyjdzie. Na starcie zrezygnowałem z ostatniego punktu i w celu wzmocnienia dwóch pierwszych założyłem, że ostro sie napracuję (chcę wszystko sam poza wiązarami, posadzkami, szambem, oknami)

----------


## Paweł1982

Witam wszystkich,
trudno w to uwierzyć, ale przebrnąłem przez 114 stron tej burzliwej, zwłaszcza w okolicach 80 strony, dyskusji...  :smile:   Powiem Wam, że obok mnóstwa wartościowych informacji, niepotrzebne pyskówki strasznie zaśmiecają ten temat...

Ale do rzeczy:

Bardzo proszę o pomoc w "da radę?"  :smile: 

Projekt będzie wzorował się na: http://z500.pl/projekt/89/Z93,parter...a-dzialke.html
Bo wystarczy nam jedna łazienka, bo mam być w miarę rozsądny salon i kuchnia, 3 pokoje + garderoba w naszym pokoju.

Ale będzie trochę zmian... Preferowany układ pomieszczeń:
http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/e2d9b241cf78d3e3

Z racji, że nie udało mi się znaleźć czegoś co wpisuje się w 100% w moje oczekiwania - projekt na 90% będzie indywidualny. Mam wrażenie, że kosztowo to wyjedzie bardzo podobnie tj. zakup + adaptacja, a nowy projekt przy takiej bryle...

Kluczowa technologia: powierzchnia ~100m2, płyta, strop lany - nie mam zamiaru oszczędzać na izolacjach + WM z reku. Kominek w salonie zostaje.

Ogrzewanie? Hmmm, tu muszę przeliczyć. Gaz jest na działce, ale myślę o PC. 

Działka ogrodzona. 

System gospodarczy + instalacja elektryczna będzie taniej, cześć wykończeniówki rodzinnie.

Budżet tytułowy... 

Bardzo proszę o opinie i pozdrawiam.

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Zgadzam się, że w tym dążeniu do jak najtańszego wybudowania nie można przesadzić. Ja mam ciągle problemy z żoną która twierdzi ze nasza budowa kosztuje za dużo, mimo że usilnie jej próbuję pokazać że jest całkiem nieźle. Tylko my budujemy się w okolicy gdzie domy są budowane przez całe rodziny i to bez kredytu. Dach komuś za sponsoruje teściu, rodzice ściany itp. itd. i rzeczywiście na dom się uzbiera. Tylko, że jak potem oglądam te budowy to czasami łapę się za głowę. Dopiero co niedaleko mnie powstał dom z pustaków pianowych które leżały na podwórku.... 30 lat.. Serio. Te pustaki są w większości w takim stanie że ja bym z nich nie wybudował nawet szopki, a tu ktoś postawił dom....

Druga sprawa - więźba dachowa. Zdecydowałem się na ceramikę wiec więźba jest odpowiednio wzmocniona i zaprojektowana. A na tej samej budowie o której pisze wyżej, dali więźbę tak cienką że nie mogłem uwierzyć że z tego dom budują... Co się okazało? Przy zamawianiu ktoś się pomylił o 2 cm.... I ten dach już stoi.

No ale potem ten ktoś powie mi, że postawił SSO za niecałe 100 tys. a u mnie poszło 180.... 

Oczywiście to jest trochę skrajna sytuacja ale często taka pogoń żeby było jak najtaniej nie jest dobra. Wszyscy wokół kryją blachą ja zdecydowałem się na ceramikę. Oczywiście znowu musiałem żonie tłumaczyć że to będzie drożej niż ktoś tam budował bo ich dach jest z blachy. Ale że ceramika będzie lepsza, itd. itp. I tak jest w zasadzie na każdym etapie. Ludzie potrafią zasypywać fundamenty nawet bez ocieplenia bo po co skoro piwnicy nie ma? A ja jak kosmita jakiś malowałem całość a potem obkładałem EPS-em. I znowu ktoś mi powie pewnie że pieniądze w błoto....

Tak wiec rozważania o kosztach budowy są ok ale tutaj naprawdę jest spory rozstrzał. I nie ma sensu ciąć koszty radykalnie byle się zmieścić. Tym bardziej ze złe kafelki jeszcze można zmienić, ale źle zrobiony fundament będzie na całe życie.

Paweł1982 - według mnie powinieneś się zmieścić. Chociaż ja bym założył 350 tys. jak zostanie będzie na ogród... Ale pewnie nie zostanie  :big tongue:

----------


## jarekpolak

miodokwiaty
_Adaptacja projektu 1500 zł - bez komentarza, przy kosztach uzgodnień, branżystów, prowadzenia działalności architekta cena kompletnie nie realna._ 
*Mogę dać ci namiary na mojego. Zapłaciłem 2,5k było tylko kilka w sumie mało istotnych zmian wewnątrz.*
_Mozna biegac z odkurzaczem po domu i wydac 200 zł, a mozna zrobic odurzacz centralny i miec wygodnie ( wallyflex, szufelki itp) a to juz koszt 20-30x razy taki ( u mnie 5100 zł)
_*Nie było w projekcie i ja też go nie chciałem dokładać*
_Mozna zrobic wentylacje grawitacyjna, a mozna zrobic mechaniczna z rekuperacja._
*była grawirtacyjna ale dołożyłem reku, fakt reku zdobyłem za darmo tylko muszę kupić przewody i to porozkładać*
_Mozna wstawić kuchnie z gotowych szafek z castoramy za 1500 zł, a mozna zrobic na zamowienie u stola_
*wyżej było, że za meble kuchenne bez elektroniki to minimum 15 tys więc upodobania są różne*

*Zgodze się że materiały i standard sa rozne w zaleznosci od zasobnosci portfela*. 
I od tego należy zacząć.

----------


## kamil2k3

Wcześniej ktoś podawał że za samego toi toia i prąd budowlany który defacto nie istnieje jest to po prostu taryfa dla firm zapłacił razem koło 5 tyś.
No to dla porównania jak można oszczędzić podam przykład.
Wychodek w wydzielonym miejscu w blaszaku za zasłonką stara muszla podłączona aby nie śmierdziało nic i rurą wyprowadzenie do zakopanej w ziemi dziurawej beczki raz na jakiś czas wrzucam bakterie do oczyszczalni eko koszt żaden bo miałem starą muszlę.
Prądu dla firm nigdy bym nie podpisał jest to golenie inwestora kupiłem agregat za 500zł (w promocji normalnie 1200 zł ) nowy z gwarancją tylko z aneksem, że jak coś się popsuje sam go do serwisu dostarczam.
I co ? i Wszystko na nim robiłem betoniarka szlifierki kątowe młot do betonu czy ostatnio nawet chodził po kilka h jako oświetlenie.
Zepsuć się nie chce a od początku budowy zalałem go 4 razy po 10 litrów 
I agregat zostaje na przyszłość.
Ogrodzenie 120 m z bramką zrobiłem za 300zł z siatki leśnej i palików jest też otwierany większy wjazd na jakieś 5 m.
Fakt siatkę kupiłem u producenta więc pewnie wyszła trochę taniej niż z hurtowni a akurat u mnie w miecie ją produkują.

Ogólnie ja prowadzę pełny cenni kosztów po zakupach zapisuję w tel od razu co kupowałem i za ile.
Mogę nawet udostępnić na dysku co mi tam.
Nie śmiejcie się z opisów  :big grin:  zwykle jest to na szybko z tel wprowadzane do chmury  :big tongue:  
Pierdoły to zwykle jakieś pierdoły w stylu pianka brakująca czy jakieś gwoździe itp o których nie warto się rozpisywać, ale przy kupnie wpisywałem.
Może tu brakować max 1000 zł i to łącznie z paliwem którego faktycznie nie podliczam.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

Jak widać całość od początku zakupu działki bo mam tam wpisanego nawet notariusza od przepisanej działki do SSZ wyjdzie w zaokrągleniu 88 tyś.
Materiały firmowe- nośne ytong, działowe silka, dachówka ceramiczna, rynny stalowe w kolorze czarnym,membrana tyvek supro.
No i okna na które dziś podpisałem umowę 3 szybowe oknoplast winergetic , brama garażowa automatyczna nice i drzwi wejściowe stalowe KMT grubość 75.

----------


## portaga

> kredyt to nic złego lecz tutaj wywnioskować można, że ci co tak narzekają na tych co budują tanie to albo zazdroszczą, że można jednak taniej albo mają firmy budowlane i stąd taka opinia, że samemu się nie da za takie pieniądze. Obydwa przypadki staram się zrozumieć, jak i to, że pewnie w innej części kraju jest drożej i to pewnie ze 2, 3x tylko dlaczego zarzuca się tutaj kłamstwo??


Jakie kłamstwo, o czym ty piszesz?
Jeżeli ktoś komuś coś zarzuca, to  pierdzielenie się z wybudowaniem swoich 100m2, kosztem 5-10 lat pracy! 
Kosztem najtańszych "fachowców", kosztem tańszych materiałów, a przede wszystkim kosztem życia towarzysko-małżeńskiego i kosztem własnego zdrowia.
Jeżeli coś można zrobić w krótkim terminie, ale nieco większym kosztem, to każdy normalny człowiek do tego dąży! Po to właśnie się pracuje, żeby spełniać swoje marzenia TU i TERAZ!
Analogicznie - jeżeli wychodzi jakaś fajna gra, na którą z utęsknieniem czekasz, to kupujesz ją w dzień premiery, a nie za dwa lata, za połowę ceny! I to jest normalne!
Zazdrościć komuś, że wybudował chałupę w 8 lat, ponosząc powyższe niematerialne koszta? To tak, jakby zazdrościć komuś okazyjny zakup samochodu, którym nie może się poruszać po drogach publicznych.  A już przechwalanie się tym, że masz prawie taki sam samochód jak sąsiad, ale za pół ceny, to zakrawa na chorobę psychiczną, która polega na chęci dowartościowania się za wszelką cenę. Ciul tam, że ty masz Opla "golasa", a sąsiad ma inny model Opla i SKÓRĘ, EPS, EBD, BAS, SRAS i AGD - ważne, że to taka sama marka! A co dla niektórych - i to, i to to jest samochód!




> Firanki za 5 tys? nie wiem ile ty masz tych okien.


Firanki/rolety - taki był mój podpunkt, to raz.
A dwa, widać, że nie masz zielonego pojęcia o kosztach tego typu dodatków  :roll eyes:  Jeżeli dla ciebie 5 tys. to jest zaporowa cena za firanki/rolety/zasłony, to ty już jutro dzwoń do Banku i staraj się o dofinansowanie inwestycji! A przy okazji weź 2 x tyle, bo podejrzewam, że nie masz też pojęcia, ile gniazdka, pstryczki i oświetlenie kosztuje.

----------


## portaga

> No cóż sam się przekonałem, że wykonanie pewnych prac samemu (dokładnie z bratem ) może wykończyć człowieka zdrowotnie. A nie jestem jakimś nowicjuszem w pracach fizycznych. Ponad 2 tygodnie prac przy opasce przeciw wysadzinowej, drenażu, odkopywaniu, zasypywaniu i częściowej rekultywacji terenu dało w kość. Właśnie mnie ścięło z nóg. Rwa kulszowa czy coś tam podobnego.
> Często byłem na budowie jak mi budowlańcy stawiali SSO i pracowali od 6 do 18 w upale, w słońcu. A to była nie jedyna ich budowa w sezonie. Spieszyli się do następnych prac. To nie przelewki. Sam bym tego nie wykonał w jeden sezon. A gdzie czas, pomocnicy, doświadczenie, umiejętności jakie oni mieli.
> Przede wszystkim bardzo kosztowny jest brak czasu. No i te ukryte koszty, o których wielu tu nie wspomina, chwaląc się jak tanio wyszła im budowa. 
> Tak czy siak podziwiam ludzi którzy sami budują z rodziną, dlatego że większość nie dała by rady.


Bardzo sensowna wypowiedź i nie dziwi mnie, że do niej, nikt z budujących samemu się nie ustosunkował, bo:
1) Darkat to leszcz! Jak mu dolega rwa kulszowa, to niechaj się nie zabiera za budowanie domu!
2) Darkat to nowicjusz w tych sprawach, pomimo tego, że za nowicjusza się nie uważa.
3) Darkat buduje z bratem? - z bratem się nie buduje! Najlepiej się buduje ze śwagrem!
4) Darkat narzeka na upały? My ze śwagrem na pełnym Słońcu dach kładli! I se skórę z pleców zębami zdejmowali...
5) Darkat narzeka na brak czasu?? Heheheh... my tam ze śwagrem jeszcze piwko po robocie obalili, a że śwagrowa śwagra nie była zadowolona? To jej śwagier wytłumaczył, żeby się nie odzywała, bo my dla niej tę chałupę budujemy! No!
6) Darkat coś pierdzieli o ukrytych kosztach? My tam nic nie ukrywamy, tylko tam ćwiartkę w garażu... no co najwyżej pół litra...

A tak w ogóle, to robota idzie pełną parą! Już teraz myślimy o wylewkach i jak dobrze pójdzie, to w maju 2019 będzie można się wprowadzać! Bedom już płytki położone i sracz podpięty do kanalizacji. 
W maju zrobimy parapetówę!

----------


## jarekpolak

Prędzej porównałbym to do zakupu samochodu z wyprzedaży rocznika. Zwróć uwagę ile takich samochodów jest na rynku.
Nie będę ci udowadniał swoich racji, ani dokumentował swoich kosztów, które zresztą już kiedyś zamieszczałem na fm.
Uważasz, że wiesz wszystko o kosztach a ja wykończyłem piętro 3 lata temu, więc ceny wiele się nie zmieniły a nie było ani tynków ani wylewek i wszystko robiłem sam, więc pohamuj swoje opinie o ludziach. o których nic nie wiesz.
Jestem dekarzem i nieważne czy świeci słońce, pada deszcz, +35 czy -20 to pracuję na dachu a pewnie wielu z was patrząc do góry zawrotów w głowie dostaje. Nie każdy po wyjściu z klimatyzowanego pomieszczenia, czytaj - pracy, narzeka za pogodę.

----------


## portaga

> Prędzej porównałbym to do zakupu samochodu z wyprzedaży rocznika. Zwróć uwagę ile takich samochodów jest na rynku.
> Nie będę ci udowadniał swoich racji, ani dokumentował swoich kosztów, które zresztą już kiedyś zamieszczałem na fm.


Może być i z wyprzedaży rocznika. Tylko wciąż masz nie opłacone OC i nie możesz się tym pojazdem cieszyć/poruszać.




> Uważasz, że wiesz wszystko o kosztach a ja wykończyłem piętro 3 lata temu


Nic takiego nie napisałem, że wiem wszystko.
Natomiast to, że wykończyłeś gdzieś tam, jakieś tam piętro, nie implikuje twojej (nie)wiedzy o kosztach firanek. Ty po prostu nie masz zielonego pojęcia o wielu sprawach/kosztach, które są jeszcze przed tobą.

----------


## jarekpolak

ceny z pierwszej strony sklepu internetowego po wpisaniu hasła:
Karnisz podwójny około 50zł/mb 
Firanka 50zł/mb lecz na 1mb potrzebujemy około 1,5mb więc 75zł/mb
zasłony 40zł/1,5mb więc koszt można przyjąć na 1mb
rolety - załosny i rolety? ok policzmy
rolety wewnętrzne w kasecie 1,5/cm więc 150zł/mb
Mi wyszło 3400 za cały dom. Zapomniałem dopisać czegoś więcej do firanek? 
ps. w salonie mam rolety zewnętrzne ale ok teraz będę miał rolety zewnętrzne, rolety wewnętrzne oraz zasłony i wreszcie firanki.
Gdybyś napisał, że nie mam pojęcia o kosztach związanych z dokumentacją przy odbiorze budynku, utwardzeniu i ułożeniu podjazdu i płytki odbojowej oraz schodów, ilości potrzebnego opału do ogrzania/wysuszenia domu czy czegoś w tym stylu to bym się z tobą zgodził w 100% ale piszesz takie pierdoły, że nawet mi się dyskutować dłużej z tobą nie chce.

----------


## portaga

> Gdybyś napisał, że nie mam pojęcia o kosztach związanych z dokumentacją przy odbiorze budynku, utwardzeniu i ułożeniu podjazdu i płytki odbojowej oraz schodów, ilości potrzebnego opału do ogrzania/wysuszenia domu *czy czegoś w tym stylu* to bym się z tobą zgodził w 100%


Nie masz pojęcia o kosztach wykończenia domu.
Nie masz pojęcia o stylu.
I tu się zgadzamy w 100%.

----------


## jarekpolak

hahahahahahahahaha. Brak argumentów??????
Więc teraz będzie to wątek o gustach? Od teraz dyskutuj o nich z kim innym.

----------


## Bejaro

> Wcześniej ktoś podawał że za samego toi toia i prąd budowlany który defacto nie istnieje jest to po prostu taryfa dla firm zapłacił razem koło 5 tyś.
> No to dla porównania jak można oszczędzić podam przykład.
> Wychodek w wydzielonym miejscu w blaszaku za zasłonką stara muszla podłączona aby nie śmierdziało nic i rurą wyprowadzenie do zakopanej w ziemi dziurawej beczki raz na jakiś czas wrzucam bakterie do oczyszczalni eko koszt żaden bo miałem starą muszlę.
> 
> .



Niestety nie mając starego wychodka na stanie, chcąc mieć alarm z monitoringiem na budowie  przez kilka mcy płaciłam za prąd budowlany,poniosłam niepotrzebne koszty i znacząco podniosłam koszty inwestycji.

No i jeszcze na firankach nie zaoszczędziłam ....

----------


## portaga

> Zgadzam się, że w tym dążeniu do jak najtańszego wybudowania nie można przesadzić. Ja mam ciągle problemy z żoną która twierdzi ze nasza budowa kosztuje za dużo, mimo że usilnie jej próbuję pokazać że jest całkiem nieźle.
> 
> No ale potem ten ktoś powie mi, że postawił SSO za niecałe 100 tys. a u mnie poszło 180....


To też właśnie o tym jest cała ta dyskusja - o świadomości oraz nieświadomości zastosowania rozwiązań droższych, w konfrontacji z tańszymi.
I tak można do usranej śmierci tłumaczyć, że A jest lepsze, aniżeli B. 
"BE" nie przyzna racji "A", bo BE zawsze będzie po "A" i nigdy nie pogodzi się ze swoim losem, że jest drugie.

----------


## jarekpolak

No widzisz a ja zapomniałem zamknąć bramę garażową w piątek i zobaczyłem to w poniedziałek a za drzwiami było materiału co c.o. na około 7tys. Często betoniarka stała na zewnątrz tygodniami a o cemencie, kleju czy drucie to nawet nie mówię bo to normalka. Jeszcze w okolicy nikomu z budujących nic nie ukradli. 
Z prądem i wodą najgorzej ma pierwszy w okolicy, reszta korzysta od niego. przynajmniej tak jest w moich stronach.

----------


## Bejaro

> No widzisz a ja zapomniałem zamknąć bramę garażową w piątek i zobaczyłem to w poniedziałek a za drzwiami było materiału co c.o. na około 7tys. Często betoniarka stała na zewnątrz tygodniami a o cemencie, kleju czy drucie to nawet nie mówię bo to normalka. Jeszcze w okolicy nikomu z budujących nic nie ukradli. 
> Z prądem i wodą najgorzej ma pierwszy w okolicy, reszta korzysta od niego. przynajmniej tak jest w moich stronach.


No właśnie i nas nic nie ginęło do czasu, robiliśmy ocieplenie elewacji syrena sobie dyndała na kabelkach więc myśleli że może nie podłączona...

Urwali bo zaczelo wyć ale w środku była druga... monitoring zadziałał i za ten jedyny raz zapłaciły się wszystkie koszta z tym związane bo w środku nie były tylko materiały czy narzędzia ale też cała kotłownia....

U nas skrzynka była już jak kupowaliśmy działkę nawet jeden licznik sąsiada w środku ale wkopaliśmy prowizorycznie kabel najpierw i alarm działał od początku od momentu wstawienia okien.

Próba włamania była już na normalnej taryfie i  instalacji....

----------


## jarekpolak

no widzisz? Masz kolejny dowód, że jest inaczej, więc po co porównujesz?

----------


## Bejaro

> no widzisz? Masz kolejny dowód, że jest inaczej, więc po co porównujesz?


Co jest inaczej możliwość włamania?

To czy jest bezpiecznie będziesz mógł powiedzieć po zakończeniu budowy, teraz nie masz nawet okien więc co tam kraść ten kibelek czy zasłonkę ...

Nawet burze i huragany omijają takie miejsca ubezpieczenia też nie trzeba wiem dla naiwnych

----------


## miodokwiaty

porównanie toi toia ze stara beczka  :wink:  żeby sobie własną działkę zanieczyszczać  :Confused: 

prąd który wykorzystuje się przy pracach budowlanych, ale tez zasila 24h alarm , monitoring itd porównywać z agregatem.
Jeszcze czekam na wpis że na budowę jeździcie rowerem. 

Jakby budował się ktoś kolo mnie, i nie byłoby toi toia , a ekipy czy sam inwestor srałby po kątach , to sam bym to zgłosił gdzie trzeba. 

Rozumiem że w ramach oszczędności budowy też nie ubezpieczaliście ?

Czy budujący samemu ogrzewają dom w zimie, przez te dodatkowe sezony budowy ?

Ciekawe ze jeszcze nikt nie napisał że zamiast kontenerów na śmieci, można je wywieść do lasu, bo patrząc po tym co widuje sie w lasach to masa jest takich "oszczednych"


ps nikomu nie zazdroszcze kosztow budowy, wydalem ile mialem wydac, zgodzilem sie na to. Nikt mi z wykonawcow czy sprzedawcow pistoletu do głowy nie przykładał. Zycze kazdemu kto zakonczy budowe, zeby mogl usiasc spokojnie. Rozejrzec sie i powiedziec, "zrobilem to tak jak chcialem, nic bym nie zmienił . Podoba mi sie ."

Bo gorsza opcja wydaje mi sie szukanie radosci tylko w wydaniu na budowe <300 tys w momencie gdy mase rzeczy jest jeszcze do zrobienia, poprawki. Jest wymuszone ceną.

----------


## e_gregor

Jak wy o sr...u na budowie myślicie to znaczy że za lekko pracujecie. Ja nie raz siedziałem od rana do nocy i nie potrzebowałem kibla choć wiadro w blaszaku wraz z papierem czekały w pogotowiu. Teraz dopiero zacząłem papier zużywać bo od zimna z nosa leci...

----------


## Fo_

Trudno prowadzić rzeczową dyskusję gdy w podświadomości wielu ukrywają się różnorakie animozje. Niepotrzebne są tu osobiste wycieczki. Ludzie mają różne priorytety, predyspozycje i możliwości. Dla jednych budowa domu to spełnienie marzeń i nie przekonacie go że nie warto poświęcić czasu na ich spełnienie. Inni nie chcą tracić kontaktu z rodziną, zaniedbywać swoich zainteresowań. Najważniejsze to odnaleźć równowagę pomiędzy faktycznymi potrzebami, a naszymi zdolnościami. Wątek ten i wiele mu podobnych raz udowadnia innym razem obala teza taniego domu. Zbyt wiele jest zmiennych o tym decydujących. Potwierdza to powyższa dyskusja pełna niedomówień i uproszczeń. Drodzy przyszli inwestorzy budowa domu to zbyt duża inwestycja, aby decyzje o jej podjęciu lub nie składać na podstawie forum. Stanowi to jakąś wskazówkę jednak częściej jest okazją do wzajemnych uszczypliwości. Życzę więcej życzliwości i wzajemnego szacunku w relacjach, bo wystarczająco dużo stresów mamy w rzeczywistym życiu.

----------


## jarekpolak

> Co jest inaczej możliwość włamania?
> 
> To czy jest bezpiecznie będziesz mógł powiedzieć po zakończeniu budowy, teraz nie masz nawet okien więc co tam kraść ten kibelek czy zasłonkę ...
> 
> Nawet burze i huragany omijają takie miejsca ubezpieczenia też nie trzeba wiem dla naiwnych


Przed chwilą pisałem o tym, że nie zamknąłem bramy a były części do podłogówki
O jakim kibelku piszesz?
Ty chyba nawet nie wiesz na czyj temat piszesz bo o kibelku to kto inny pisał.
Nie będę enty raz kosztów wklejał ani pisał ile mnie wyniósł stan jak na zdj. chcesz rozmawiać to cofnij się kilka postów wstecz a jeśli chcesz krzyczeć dla zasady, żeby tylko udowodnić, że nikt nie może wybudować taniej niż ty, to przepraszam ale ja do tego poziomu zniżał się nie będę.

----------


## Bejaro

> Przed chwilą pisałem o tym, że nie zamknąłem bramy a były części do podłogówki
> O jakim kibelku piszesz?
> Ty chyba nawet nie wiesz na czyj temat piszesz bo o kibelku to kto inny pisał.
> Nie będę enty raz kosztów wklejał ani pisał ile mnie wyniósł stan jak na zdj. chcesz rozmawiać to cofnij się kilka postów wstecz a jeśli chcesz krzyczeć dla zasady, żeby tylko udowodnić, że nikt nie może wybudować taniej niż ty, to przepraszam ale ja do tego poziomu zniżał się nie będę.



Nigdzie nie napisałam że nie można taniej i nie podważałam Twojego kosztorysu, fakt kibelek mnie zaszokował że przypisałam go niewłaściwej osobie.

Nie zmienia to jednak faktu że alarm może się przydać i nie jest to jakaś nadzwyczajna sytuacja która Tobie się nie przytrafi  nigdy nie są to też wywalone pieniądze.

----------


## kamil2k3

Agregat faktycznie nie zasili alarmu 24 na dobę bo i po co ?
Co można takiego na początku budowy ukraść ? 
Powiem więcej włamali mi się do blaszaka i co ? ukradli przewód i jakieś pierdoły i i tak bym nie podpisał tej umowy głównie dla zasady bo prąd budowlany nie istnieje.
Prąd podłączę teraz kiedy wybudowałem ściany przed wstawieniem okien właśnie specjalnie pod alarm i w normalnej taryfie i też będę miał cało dobowy prąd bez płacenia za niego 2500 zł za rok.

Dyskusja z Tobą średnia widzę bo słabo przyswajasz, ale napiszę beczka w ziemi to taka jak by eko oczyszczalnia tyle że bardzo prosta i nie zanieczyszcza ziemi a raczej ją użyźnia poczytaj sobie w necie z czego były kiedyś nawozy to się zdziwisz.
Nikt po kątach nie sra bo jest to w zamkniętym pomieszczeniu i tak się składa, że sanepid takie coś akceptuje zadzwoń do nich i zapytaj.

Ci co sporo robią sami różnią się głównie tym, że my do was piszemy normalnie tłumaczymy opisujemy co i jak zrobiliśmy aby było taniej tylko wyłącznie po to aby Ci co będą budować wiedzieli jak mogą zaoszczędzić.
Bo ja to piszę dla ludzi chcących się budować a nie dla was nic wam nie chcę udowadniać i szczerze mam gdzieś ile na te domy wydaliście.

Pokazuję tylko, że da się zaoszczędzić i piszę jak ja to zrobiłem dla przykładu.

Odzew natomiast jest taki wymienię kilka :
Zarzuty klamstwa
Zarzut, że wszystko się robi źle mimo, że mam dziennik i jakoś nikt tam nie może znaleźć, źle wykonanych prac.
Zarzuty, że się na materiałach oszczędza i nie można tego porównywać nawet.
A jak się przedstawi argumenty, że jest inaczej to już idzie typowy atak, że nie bo nie i w ogóle nie stać nas na dom mamy sobie w mieszkaniach mieszkać.
O jakiś wycieczkach osobistych nie chce mi się wspominać bo to już raczej jakieś kompleksy się odzywają u niektórych osób.

Najbardziej bawi to naciąganie rzeczywistości czy przekręcanie wypowiedzi, np większość samobójów buduje z 3-4 lata , ale nie tu wmawiają że budujemy po 10 lat czemu nie 20 ? taka sama abstrakcja a lepiej by brzmiało  :wink: 
Odpuszczam tą dyskusję mało rzeczowa jest.

PS. czekasz na wpis o rowerach proszę bardzo.
Sąsiad mieszkał niedaleko budowy i jeździł bardzo często rowerem na budowę teraz już mieszkają i co jest teraz jakiś gorszy, że na budowę rowerem jeździł czy jak bo nie rozumiem co miałeś na myśli ?

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

W enei np nie podpiszesz umowy na zwykly prad przed odbiorem budynku

----------


## piotrek0m

*Obalmy mity o prądzie budowlanym*.
Prąd "budowlany", w taryfie *C12a* miesięcznie kosztował mnie *90* złotych ... przez całą budowę! Największe koszty robiła opłata handlowa i dystrybucyjna razem 55 złotych (sic!). Dopiero w momencie codziennej pracy przy wykańczaniu wnętrz, przy użyciu 2x500W halogenów, naliczyli mi na kolejny okres 180 zł. Szybko przeszedłem na taryfę G11 a dzięki powstałej nadpłacie, przez rok nie płaciłem za prąd...

----------


## cactus

Tak budowa za 300tys jest możliwa, jeśli:
1. Nie pracuje sie i ma sie kupe czasu codziennie a jednocześnie kasa na budowe i życie skąś jest.
2. Rodzina też nie pracuje i nie ma co z czasem robić
3. Brat/tata/szwagier pomaga nam za darmo z dobrego serca
4. Jest sie budowlańcem od urodzenia i wszystko sie robi samemu (lub prawie wszystko).
5. Ma się czas na czytanie internetu i z opisów wie się jak wszystko wykonać. Doświadczenie zbędne.
6. Ma się nadzwyczajną zdolność do znajdowania dobrych fachowców którzy pracuja za 20% normalnej stawki do robót ktorych z jakichś powodów jednak nie daliśmy rady zrobić sami. Przykłady wyżej aż sie mnożą. Postawienie ścian za 1000zł!, montaz dachu też za tysiaka!
7.Buduje sie na wsi gdzie działka była za prawie darmo, a jednoczęśnie ma sie droge asfaltową przy płocie, wszystkie media za płotem a złodzieja nigdy tam nie widziano
8. Ma sie mega szczeście na promocje w sklepach, narzędzia, agregaty, betoniarki itp kupuje sie za 1/3 ceny.
9. Mieszka się 50m od budowy, kosztów dojazdu nie ma. Mimo że to wieś to w okolicy jest masa sklepów budowalnych więc kosztów dojazdu znów nie ma.
10. Wykańczanie to pikus, mimo że innym ekipy wielosobowe konczą domy po półtora roku to nam się udaje w jedną czy dwie osoby w mniej niż rok!

----------


## kamil2k3

> *Obalmy mity o prądzie budowlanym*.
> Prąd "budowlany", w taryfie *C12a*







> Koszt rachunków za prad budowlany ( w taryfie budowlanej ) 2,2 tys zł


Ja odnosiłem się do tej wypowiedzi więc to nie mity a po prostu inni płacą więcej lub naciągają prawdę

Cactus.
Na szybko.
Pracuję bo niby skąd miał bym mieć na budowę ? 
Nawet teraz jestem w pracy, i tu właśnie mam czas na śledzenie netu i poczytanie co i jak w wolnej chwili.
Budowlańcem nie jestem, ale ojciec jest który też pracuje.
Co do np agregatu jak będę w domu normalnie podeślę zdjęcie rachunku bo mam i zobaczymy co wtedy powiesz.
Jak pisałem wyżej naciągacie wszelkie wypowiedzi pod siebie i spoko róbcie co tam jeszcze chcecie powiewa mi to nie chodzi wam o dyskusję a o typowe polskie "moje jest mojsze"

----------


## cactus

Chodzi o to że coś z tych 10 punktów naprawdę może sie zdażyć, no ale badźmy poważni, na pewno nie wiecej niż 1 czy 2. A żeby dom zbudowac za takie grosze to musiałoby być spelnione z 7 czy 8 takich warunków.
Pracujesz więc jestes w pracy do okolo 16, dojedziesz do domu - 17ta, zjesz i sie przebieresz i jest prawie 18, jesli masz budowe pod domem to zaczynasz od 18tej, ile w tym czasie zrobisz? W lato mozna robić do 21, 22giej a teraz? Przecież w ten sposób można wykańczać dom 15 lat.
Jakos mało głosów w tym wątku ludzi którzy skonczyli domy pod klucz i sie wprowadzili za te 300tys, a prawie same głosy ktory mają SSO lub SSZ i obwieszczają już sukces. To nie moja sprawa że bardzo sie rozczarujecie w czasem, mi chodzi tylko o to żeby ostudzić głowy innym nieświadomym przyszłym budowniczym którzy przeczytają pare optymistych wpisów na forum, wpakują się w budowę i utkną po SSZ kiedy braknie kasy. Takich domów jest wystawionych na ogłoszeniach całe multum. Tylko że nikt ich nie chce kupić bo budowane były na najtańśzych działkach na zadupiu, mają niejasną sytujacje prawną - najczesciej zadłużenie wobec banku a cena jest powalająca bo inwestor chce odzyskać to co wpakował i spłacić jeszcze odestki dla banku. Takich przypadków jest sto razy więcej niż ludzi którym udało sie zbudować dom za 250tyś... Ja jestem z miasta, na wsi jest troche łatwiec budować i ludzie bardziej pomogą, nawet często nie z rodziny, tyle że w minimalnym stopniu pomoże. 
Mam szwagra, który robi w hipotekach, a żony kuzyn jest asystentem w biurze komornika - to jak ludzie sami wpakowują sie w kłopoty jest po prostu maksymalnie głupie.

----------


## Kamila.

> To nie moja sprawa że bardzo sie rozczarujecie w czasem, mi chodzi tylko o to żeby ostudzić głowy innym nieświadomym przyszłym budowniczym którzy przeczytają pare optymistych wpisów na forum, wpakują się w budowę i utkną po SSZ kiedy braknie kasy. Takich domów jest wystawionych na ogłoszeniach całe multum. Tylko że nikt ich nie chce kupić bo budowane były na najtańśzych działkach na zadupiu, mają niejasną sytujacje prawną - najczesciej zadłużenie wobec banku a cena jest powalająca bo inwestor chce odzyskać to co wpakował i spłacić jeszcze odestki dla banku. Takich przypadków jest sto razy więcej niż ludzi którym udało sie zbudować dom za 250tyś... Ja jestem z miasta, na wsi jest troche łatwiec budować i ludzie bardziej pomogą, nawet często nie z rodziny, tyle że w minimalnym stopniu pomoże. 
> Mam szwagra, który robi w hipotekach, a żony kuzyn jest asystentem w biurze komornika - to jak ludzie sami wpakowują sie w kłopoty jest po prostu maksymalnie głupie.


Otóż to. 
Znam ludzi którzy kupili w kredycie działkę i za pieniądze z kredytu chcieli postawić dom.
Domy stoją tak jak piszesz w SSO lub SSZ i... finito.
Kasy na wykończenie brak bo trzeba spłacać kredyt.
Kasy na wakacje, ferie, bilarda, kręgle, kino czy kolację poza domem brak bo... trzeba spłacać kredyt.
Kasy na wszystko brak, do tego dochodzą nerwy, kłótnie, sprzeczki, awantury... 

Kupić nikt tego nie chce no bo ceny jak napisałeś z kosmosu.

A domy rozbabrane, stoją i niszczeją  :sad:  Aż żal...

----------


## miodokwiaty

nie mam żadnego interesu w oszukiwaniu kogokolwiek. Ja miałem taryfe c11 w enei i faktury od początku budowy do odbiory i przejścia na zwykły prąd wyniosły 2.2 tys zl.
Nie wiem czy uderzasz do mnie czy do innych, ale ja nikomu nie udowadniam ze wydal więcej czy mniej, tylko przedstawiam ile wydałem ja i jak nie osiągalne są pewne wartości tu opisywane w warunkach mi znanych ( tzn rynku szczecinskiego).


Powtórzę jeszcze raz do tych którzy jeszcze nie skończyli a nadal wierzą w niskie koszta. Zróbcie wszystko do końca, wtedy podsumujcie koszta całkowite to pogadamy  :smile:  i trzymam kciuki za każdego budującego, bo budowa jakby nie była prowadzono to spełnienia marzeń, radość tworzenia i duże koszta i wyrzeczenia. Oby wszystkim się udało

----------


## piotrek0m

Mieszkałem 5 km od budowy. Często wykonywałem drobne pracy, jakieś poprawki, całe malowanie, wyrównywanie ziemi, nawodnienie ogrodu, zwykłe porządki, tynkowałem cokoliki, kamienie w opasce pod domem - takie właśnie proste prace a takich prac są setki... Robiłem to zaraz po pracy zawodowej, bez obiadu od 16:00. Ile jest człowiek zrobić 2-3 godziny np. ile metrów pomalować ścian, z przygotowaniem, z wymyciem narzędzi na koniec? Żeby wieczorem zjeść i jeszcze z dziećmi spędzić chwilę - przecież takie życie to absurd ... W soboty można więcej zrobić, ale jeszcze trzeba było pojechać coś zamówić, kupić, obejrzeć. Zmęczenie narasta, po pracy zawodowej praca na budowie w soboty też zero odpoczynku. I zdrowie - 2 znajomych nabawiło się przepuklin na własnej budowie ...

----------


## immoral

To ja napiszę do takiego momentu jak mam teraz, czyli pomalowane ściany. Od jutra układamy panele.Jedna łazienka wykończona (+WC dla gości), druga łazienka czeka.

Wydane mamy teraz niecałe 290 tysięcy. Wszystko spisane w excellu - staram się jak mogę wpisywać każdą śrubkę, ale jak coś mi zginęło to nie więcej niż pareset złotych. 
W tej kwocie są już wspomniane wyżej panele, drzwi wewnętrzne z ościeżnicami, podkład pod panele, kilka lamp, kanapy do salonu (kanapy za 4000 jakby co) - czekają na swoją kolej.

Co robiliśmy sami:
- drobna pomoc do stanu SSO - nawet nie liczę, nie warto wspominać 
- wentylacja mechaniczna - cała instalacja
- ocieplenie dachu płaskiego razem z wrzuceniem żwiru
- stawianie wszystkich ścianek wewnętrznych - u nas akurat GK
- płytowanie GK ścian nośnych - bo tak sobie wymyśliliśmy 
- oczywiście wszystkie łączenia, narożniki, gipsowanie, szlifowanie, obrabianie otworów okiennych
- malowanie 
- położenie kafelek w pom. gosp i wc - łazienkę robił kto inny
- podwieszany sufit na korytarzu
- ocieplenie domu - styropian + kołkowanie - siatka i klej robił kto inny

Zrobimy jeszcze:
- ułożenie paneli
- ułożenie listew
- meble? to akurat żadna robota.

Brakuje nam jednej łazienki (ale mamy już do niej kafelki, kabinę, wc), kuchni i otoczenia wokół domu. I klimatyzacji, spięcia tablicy i osprzętu elektrycznego. Do kuchni mamy już lodówkę i płytę gazową. Kuchnia z IKEI, za meble wyszło 8.500 - dzisiaj zamawiamy, bo czekaliśmy na promocję.
Oboje pracujemy na pełnym etacie. Budowa rozpoczęta w sierpniu zeszłego roku. Tak naprawdę robimy my od czerwca tego roku.
Standard średni - dla mnie jest ok, dla kogoś pewnie słabo. Nie oszczędzamy na ważnych rzeczach - ociepleniu, oknach itp. Panele za 50 zł/m2, kafelki do łazienki od 55 do 100 zł/m2. Zresztą można sobie obejrzeć trochę w dzienniku. Więcej zdjęć będzie jak skończymy.

Nie zakładałam nigdy 300 tysięcy, raczej 350. Mniej więcej się uda. Od początku nie wliczałam w to żadnej kostki czy ogrodzenia, bo też nie umiałam sobie tego wyliczyć. To będzie na bieżąco dokładane.

Działka kupiona w 2015 roku - nie wliczamy do kwoty. Warunkiem szukania było: kanalizacja, gaz, asfalt pod dom i latarnie przy ulicy. Wszystko spełnione. Koszt ok. 50zł/m2. Ale to był tzw. "złoty strzał" - nie ma co się sugerować. Każdy wie po ile ma działki u siebie.

A prąd był budowlany - wyszło ok. 1300 zł za czas budowy.

Zapomniałam: dom parterowy, płaski dach, 150 m2 użytkowej, bez garażu.

----------


## Pod

No to dość tanio was wyjdzie, jakieś 350tys z odbiorami i pewnie z 400 z ogrodzeniem docelowym i otoczeniem domu. Przy dobrym tanim w realizacji projekcie to jest racjonalny koszt.

----------


## immoral

Bardzo bym nie chciała dojeżdżać aż do 400, ale kto to tam wie.... :wink: 
Ogrodzenie i kostkę też chcemy robić sami.

----------


## marcin_5

Nie rozumiem po co płacić jak za zboże za prąd "budowlany". Przecież można postawić blaszak i na zgłoszeniu zaznaczyć garaż i mieć taryfę G11.

----------


## tabi88

Nie znam się ale się wypowiem  :wink: 

Na budowę domu z wykończeniem i podstawowymi sprzętami moim zdaniem 300tyś. starczy.  Pod warunkiem oczywiście bardzo dużego własnego zaangażowania, poświęceń, trudu, właściwej organizacji i czasu. Czy warto? każdy odpowie sobie sam.. 

Ja idąc za słowami: "Ból jest chwilowy, sława trwa wiecznie" będę próbować  :wink:  . Trzeba oczywiście mierzyć siły na zamiary. Planuje budowę "samorobną", pojęcie jako takie mam, niejedną rzecz przy remoncie u siebie w domu czy pomagając u kogoś zrobiłem. Poza tym "nie świeci garnki lepią". 
Podam własny przykład:
W obecnym, starym domu, miałem problem z wilgocią przy podłodze w trzech pokojach. Żeby to zlikwidować, zasięgnąłem opinii kilku osób, radziłem się też tu na forum. Parę firm zrobiło mi wyceny, które opiewały na kwoty nawet 35000-40000 z gwarancją na 3-5 lat. Widząc to postanowiłem zrobić to samemu:
skułem stary tynk na wys. około 1m, odtworzyłem przeponę poziomą (sikamur), położyłem nowy tynk, pomalowałem. Do tego założyłem wentylacje mech z rekuperacją (trzeba było przechodzić przez kilka ścian, w tym nośne, użyć sporej wiertnicy itp), potem rury zabudować k-g, poprowadziłem przy okazji kilka nowych kabli pod przełączniki/gniazdka. Gdzieś przy wierceniu trafiłem na kable ->trzeba było naprawiać, gdzieś trafiłem na rurkę z wodą ->trzeba było naprawić (stary dom, nikt nie wie, gdzie co leci, jak było puszczone, wykrywacze pikają co chwila bo to albo stalowa framuga a to nadproże z heba itd).
Całość: rury, rekuperator, wypożyczenia wiertnicy, materiały jak tynk, farby, sikamur, itp. kosztowało mnie niecałe 18 tyś. Czyli praktycznie połowę tego co proponowała najtańsza i to za samo osuszenie ścian i odtworzenie izolacji. Ja mam do tego jeszcze wentylację z reku, parę punktów świetlnych/gniazdek i nowo pomalowane ściany. Przy okazji kupiłem kilka rzeczy, które były na tyle tanie, że nie opłacało się wypożyczać: mieszadło do zaprawy, wiertarkę, łatę, poziomkę i inne drobiazgi, które jeszcze mi się przydadzą, choćby przy budowie nowego domu. 
Wszystko zrobiłem praktycznie sam (w puszkach elektrykę połączył znajomy elektryk, przy malowaniu pomagała żona). Wyszło tak, że bez wyrzutów sumienia mogę powiedzieć, że "wszystko jest ok". Zajęło mi to trochę, było deczko rozwleczone w czasie ale robiłem to w ciągu 7 dni urlopu a później po godzinach pracy. Nie rzadko 18-23. Dało rade? Dało. Trud był bardzo duży, tym bardziej że życie w domu toczyło się dalej (to te wyrzeczenia, o których mówiłem). Kłótni w domu nie było, chociaż nie raz narzekało się, że "dobrze jakby to już się skończyło". Teraz z perspektywy czasu nie żałuje, wiem, co i jak mam zrobione, wiem, że jest zrobione dobrze a jak coś nie jest, to przynajmniej będę wiedział gdzie szukać. Wcześniej nigdy nic takiego nie robiłem (poza malowaniem). Moim zdaniem jak ktoś ma pojęcie o życiu i nie jest osobą, która nawet do cieknącego kranu wzywa hydraulika a do przepalonej żarówki elektryka to ma szansę sobie poradzić.  
Wiadomo, że róże sytuację mogą nastąpić. Trochę krzepy też trzeba mieć. Ważna jest też świadomość tego co się robi, dlaczego się robi i jak to zrobić. Po to jest literatura fachowa, są fora itp. żeby się dowiadywać. Naprawdę dużo rzeczy, jeżeli nie wszystkie, można zrobić samodzielnie (co nie znaczy samemu). 
W jedną osobę fudnamentu czy stropu nie zalejemy ale już inne rzeczy wystarczy pomocnik, który "poda, przyniesie, pozamiata". 

Finansowanie ważna sprawa, ja wolę zrobić coś dłużej i bez kredytu, niż od razu i z kredytem (kwestia moich przekonań i tego, że nie śpię na pieniądzach). Może gdybym zarabiał na rękę powyżej 15k/mieś to pewnie bym się nie bawił i wszystko zlecił "pod klucz" ale widzę wiele obszarów gdzie można coś zrobić samorobnie.

Mąż mojej siostry na wiosnę tego roku rozpoczął budowę "Dom w zielistkach 2". Budowa dzieje się podwarszawsiej wsi. Działkę miał. Do tej pory wydał 110k i ma stan surowy otwarty, z ogrodzeniem (robił sam), kawałkiem utwardzonej własnej drogi, projektami przyłączy, wywierconą studnią. Dom stawiała ekipa, za fundamenty, mury, schody, dach (więźba+pełne krycie+papa) wzięła 26 tyś. Szwagier trochę im pomagał ale tak po prawdzie to raczej był bo chciał niż dlatego że musiał. Materiał organizował sam. Były ze dwa miejsca, w których do finalnego efektu bym się przyczepił ale bez przesady, nic poważnego. Podłogi i tynki, okna i drzwi zewnętrzne zleci, resztę planuje zrobić sam (elektryka, hydraulika, ogrzewanie), okładziny na podłogach, malowanie itp.  
Myślę, że w 190tyś do zamieszkania zmieści się bez większego halo. Działka może nie będzie jeszcze urządzona w pełni ale będzie mieszkał na swoim. 

Ja będę szedł tym tropem, opierajac się i inspirując dziennikami sadyst, sebcio55, netbet, drKubus i innych z tego forum.

----------


## noname2

Ciekawe co by się stało jakby ktoś Wam powiedział że postawi Wam dom w stanie deweloperskim za 250 K. 
Warunek, parterowka, bez lukarn, balkonów, okien dachowych, wykuszy. Standard powiedzmy 5 litrowy. Z podlogowką i instalacjami. Bez dotykania nawet ręką.
Zaraz pewnie by się zaczęło, nie te okna, ja chce haesy. Za prosto, za banalnie itp
Czy to nie jest tak że koszty generują nasze przerośnięte oczekiwania i chęć pokazania się.? 
Często. 
Niedaleko mnie mój były kierownik buduje dom - coś co  finalnie w 2 bańkach się nie zmieści. 
Nie zazdroszczę. Pytam się tylko po co?

----------


## grend

> nie mam żadnego interesu w oszukiwaniu kogokolwiek. Ja miałem taryfe c11 w enei i faktury od początku budowy do odbiory i przejścia na zwykły prąd wyniosły 2.2 tys zl.
> Nie wiem czy uderzasz do mnie czy do innych, ale ja nikomu nie udowadniam ze wydal więcej czy mniej, tylko przedstawiam ile wydałem ja i jak nie osiągalne są pewne wartości tu opisywane w warunkach mi znanych ( tzn rynku szczecinskiego).
> 
> 
> Powtórzę jeszcze raz do tych którzy jeszcze nie skończyli a nadal wierzą w niskie koszta. Zróbcie wszystko do końca, wtedy podsumujcie koszta całkowite to pogadamy  i trzymam kciuki za każdego budującego, bo budowa jakby nie była prowadzono to spełnienia marzeń, radość tworzenia i duże koszta i wyrzeczenia. Oby wszystkim się udało


Ile masz KW przyłaczone - bo ja mam 3KW - i tutaj masz problem bo ciebie "zżerają" opłaty.

A te koszty do końca to mam wliczyć plazme za 15 tysięccy, garnki za 2 tysiace albo kran za 1500 ?? Cały czas zakładam ze koszt 300tysięcy to tzw podwyzszony developerski, czyli z drzwiami z łazienkami, z podłogami i pomalowany, bez kuchni mebli firanek RTV bo tego nie idzie plliczyc. Jak ktos w domku 110metrowym nie potrafi zmiescić się w 300tysiacach za ten stan podwyzszony developerski to nich wynajmie jakąś osobe za 20tysięcy aby mu urealniła koszty...

----------


## Iscra

> Ja idąc za słowami: "Ból jest chwilowy, sława trwa wiecznie" będę próbować  . (...)
> Ja będę szedł tym tropem, opierajac się i inspirując dziennikami sadyst, sebcio55, netbet, drKubus i innych z tego forum.


A poczytaj w dzienniku netbeta czy innych samorobów o problemach z kręgosłupami po budowie...  :wink:  Ból nie jest wcale "chwilowy", to wszystko ma wpływ na zdrowie. I powie Ci to KAŻDY, kto budował sam. 

Mierzyć siły na zamiary - jak najbardziej. I brać pod uwagę również to, że oszczędzając na ekipach do robocizny nieraz sami sobie fundujemy wydatki na starość. Leki, rehabilitacje... Podziwiam samorobów, żałuję tylko, ze tak niewielu z nich myśli o innych konsekwencjach ich pracy za kilkanaście lat. Wszyscy skupiają się tylko i wyłącznie na bieżących oszczędnościach finansowych  :sad:

----------


## miodokwiaty

dla mnie dom , i jego koszty do stan pozwalajacy zeby wejsc i zamieszkac. Bo oto chodzi przy budowie? po co nam stan deweloperski podwyzszony jak piszesz wyzej, skoro nie da sie zamieszkac w nim ? ( tzn da sie zamieszkac i w ssz , ale chyba rozumiemy oco chodzi  :wink: 

uwierz mi ze budowa domu to nie interes a realizacja planów/marzeń/zapewnienie sobie miejsca do zycia. I mozna dom 110 m zrobic i za 300 i za 600 tys , i nie trzeba nikogo "a 20tysięcy aby mu urealniła koszty"
bo kazdy kto buduje sam decyduje czy kupi drzwi wejscie za 2 czy 20 tys zł

----------


## MiśYogi

Fajnie się rozwinęła dyskusja w kierunku "apetyt rośnie w trakcie jedzenia". Trochę też przypomina temat "jakich pieniędzy nie da rady wydać".  :Smile: 

Ci, co wierzą w siebie, dobrze robią. Trochę znam budowlankę, dziwnych osób jest tam nadreprezentacja. Jeśli oni potrafią, inni też dadzą radę, bo niby dlaczego nie? Widuję czasami kobiety na budowach, całkiem dobrze sobie radzą. Kładą płytki, szalują bez większego dźwigania, kierują sprzętem (najczęściej), kładą duże rury, robią kanalizę. Można? Można.

Samorobów należy tylko przestrzec, po pierwsze, żeby się przygotowali do obciążeń fizycznych. To trzeba robić stopniowo, żeby sobie nie zrobić krzywdy.
Po drugie, jeśli ma się wątpliwości czy da się radę coś zrobić w pojedynkę, to znaczy że się tego nie powinno robić samemu i raczej się nie da. 
Kontuzje z przepuklinami czy równie uciążliwe, z naderwanymi mięśniami przy kręgosłupie, to nie jest rzadkość, a powrót do zdrowia trwa kilka miesięcy.

----------


## grend

> dla mnie dom , i jego koszty do stan pozwalajacy zeby wejsc i zamieszkac. Bo oto chodzi przy budowie? po co nam stan deweloperski podwyzszony jak piszesz wyzej, skoro nie da sie zamieszkac w nim ? ( tzn da sie zamieszkac i w ssz , ale chyba rozumiemy oco chodzi 
> 
> uwierz mi ze budowa domu to nie interes a realizacja planów/marzeń/zapewnienie sobie miejsca do zycia. I mozna dom 110 m zrobic i za 300 i za 600 tys , i nie trzeba nikogo "a 20tysięcy aby mu urealniła koszty"
> bo kazdy kto buduje sam decyduje czy kupi drzwi wejscie za 2 czy 20 tys zł


to tak naprawdę ten wątek jest o niczym - to dom można wybudować za 300tysięcy albo za 450tysięcy - faktycznie wtedy ta lektura jest bardzo poznawcza

PS a liczy sie to kiedy kuchnie RTV firanki przeniose z poprzedniego mieszkania - musze to jakoś amortyzować czy mam wpisac ZERO ?

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Co wy z tymi ogromnymi rachunkami za prąd budowalny...??? Koszt 1 KW w taryfie C jest taki sam jak w normalnej taryfie. Płaci się wiećej za przesył. Ja miałem 7 KW i opłąta miesiączna wynosiłą 50 zł. Przecież to śmieszne kwoty przy budowie domu.... Teraz mam SSZ i zmieniłem taryfę na normalną. Nie rozumiem, że kosztem 50 zł miesięcznie bawić się w agregaty, pożyczanie prądu itp.

Dalej jestem zdania, że nie ma senus się licytować. Jeśłi ktoś wybuduje dom za 300 000 zł to powinien na formu wrzucić zdjęcia domu i info co wykonał samodzielnie. Wtedy nowy inwestor wchodzi widzi dany dom i ma pogląd: czy podoba mu się standard, czy jest w stanie wykonać takie a nie inne prace.

----------


## noname2

Mierz siły na zamiary. Kluczem IMHO jest nieporywanie się na coś co nas przerasta. Np wykonywanie samemu docieplenia w budynku piętrowym. W parterowce? A czemu nie. 
Chociaż znam wariatów że na coś takiego się porwą.Tylko po co. 
Zamiast rozwiązywać problemy należy ich unikać. 
Czyli dostosować bryłę (projekt!)  pod samorobstwo i dać sobie spokój w innym przypadku. Ale to moje zdanie.

----------


## portaga

> To ja napiszę do takiego momentu jak mam teraz, czyli pomalowane ściany. Od jutra układamy panele.Jedna łazienka wykończona (+WC dla gości), druga łazienka czeka.
> 
> Wydane mamy teraz niecałe 290 tysięcy. Wszystko spisane w excellu - staram się jak mogę wpisywać każdą śrubkę, ale jak coś mi zginęło to nie więcej niż pareset złotych. 
> W tej kwocie są już wspomniane wyżej panele, drzwi wewnętrzne z ościeżnicami, podkład pod panele, kilka lamp, kanapy do salonu (kanapy za 4000 jakby co) - czekają na swoją kolej.
> 
> Zrobimy jeszcze:
> - ułożenie paneli
> - ułożenie listew
> - meble? to akurat żadna robota.


+ meble to akurat spory wydatek - szczególnie urządzenie sypialni
+ meble w garderobie (o ile taką macie)
+ gniazdka, kontakty, oświetlenie (wspomniałaś tylko o jakichś tam lampach)
+ pralka, zmywarka, zlew z wylewką
+ rolety, zasłony, firany, karnisze
+ 10 tys. na inne wydatki - począwszy od dodatków do kuchni/salonu, poprzez wykończenie tarasu, a zakończywszy na różnego rodzaju opłatach/haraczah za odbiór tego całego przedsięwzięcia.




> Brakuje nam jednej łazienki (ale mamy już do niej kafelki, kabinę, wc) Do kuchni mamy już lodówkę i płytę gazową. Kuchnia z IKEI, za meble wyszło 8.500 - dzisiaj zamawiamy, bo czekaliśmy na promocję.
> Nie zakładałam nigdy 300 tysięcy, raczej 350. Mniej więcej się uda.


Ja ci wierzę, że koszta które do tej pory poniosłaś, zgadzają się z tabelką w Excelu, natomiast ty mi uwierz, że 350 tys. to będzie mało, albo "na styk".
I SUPER, ŻE ODWAŻYŁAŚ SIĘ TO WSZYSTKO NAPISAĆ!
Tylko problem jest tego typu, że to nie jest dom DO 300 tys. zł! Tutaj będzie przekroczenie tej kwoty o jakieś 20-25%.
KAŻDE PRZEKROCZENIE KWOTY 300 TYS. o przysłowiową złotówkę, nie mieści się w założeniach tego tematu!
Jeżeli większość ludzi pisze, że nie da się do 300 tys., co widać na powyższym przykładzie, to chyba najwyższy czas, aby przestać zwykłym ludziom wmawiać, że się da, bo jednemu na dziesięciu się to udało?

----------


## portaga

> Podziwiam samorobów, żałuję tylko, ze tak niewielu z nich myśli o innych konsekwencjach ich pracy za kilkanaście lat. Wszyscy skupiają się tylko i wyłącznie na bieżących oszczędnościach finansowych


Co racja, to racja. Dużo tego typu wpisów w dziennikach, że mąż nadwyrężył kręgosłup, że przeziębił plecy/nerki, a czytałem też dzienniki, że ktoś spadł z wysokości.
A to jest tylko promil tych przypadków/wypadków, bo ludzie generalnie nie przyznają się, że spadli z drabiny, albo przecenili swoje możliwości.
Najbardziej utkwił mi w pamięci jeden dziennik, który pisała kobieta, że jej męża połamało. Ona odradzała mu wszelakie prace przy domu. Ale jaka była szczęśliwa, kiedy przyjechała na działkę i zobaczyła, że pod jej nieobecność mąż siedzi na drabinie i zrobił 2/3 podbitki!! 
No ktoś tam był chory i to nie był ten facet zapierdzielający po drabinie. 
Chociaż obydwojgu psycholog by się przydał...

----------


## fotohobby

Ja na budowie zrobiłem to, co dawało mi 
a) oszczędności
b) przyjemność
c)  i wiedziałem, że tego nie spieprzę  :smile: 

Z grubszych rzeczy - ocieplenie ścian szczytowych i zewnętrznych, wentylacja mechaniczna, ocieplenie stropu wełną (no... średnie przyjemne)
Poza tym sporo "pierdół" typu kafelkowanie pomieszczenia technicznego, cokołów, osadzenie odpływu liniowego, imitację drewna na elewacji, instalację odprowadzania i magazynowania deszczówki.
Fizycznie raczej się "rozruszałem", niz zmordowałem, paręnaście tysięcy oszczędnośći wpadło, można było trochę poszaleć przy wykończeniówce.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

A co wy z taryfami , przesylami itd za prad ?jasno napisalem ile wyniosly rachunki. Rozumiem ze jak ktos zamiast c11 ma g11 to pradu nie zuzyje ?
Pytanie jest czy da sie wybudowac dom do 300 tys. A nie czy budowac samemu czy z ekipami. Jakos mi sie nie chce wierzyc zeby ktos kto moglby oplacic swobodnie ekipy , budowal samodzielnie. 
Jedno co sie klaruje , to ze budujac samemu  parterowke do 100 m2, bez szalenstw przy wykonczeniowce zadanie z tematu powinno sie udac. Jezeli chcesz dom wiekszy, barsziej skomplikowany a robote zlecic, szykuj wiecej kasy. 
A kazdy ktos jest na starcie niech poczyta ten temat, zwracajac uwage ile jest kosztow ukrytych i troche obok budowy, a ktore tez trzeba poniesc.

----------


## tabi88

> A poczytaj w dzienniku netbeta czy innych samorobów o problemach z kręgosłupami po budowie...  Ból nie jest wcale "chwilowy", to wszystko ma wpływ na zdrowie. I powie Ci to KAŻDY, kto budował sam. 
> 
> Mierzyć siły na zamiary - jak najbardziej. I brać pod uwagę również to, że oszczędzając na ekipach do robocizny nieraz sami sobie fundujemy wydatki na starość. Leki, rehabilitacje... Podziwiam samorobów, żałuję tylko, ze tak niewielu z nich myśli o innych konsekwencjach ich pracy za kilkanaście lat. Wszyscy skupiają się tylko i wyłącznie na bieżących oszczędnościach finansowych


Czytałem bardzo dokładnie i nie pozostało przeze mnie nie zauważone. Powiedzmy sobie szczerze, większość tych kontuzji wynika wprost z wypadków (cóż, wychodząc na oblodzony chodnik też ryzyko jest) albo z faktu, że "idziemy od początku za ostro z robotą". Do wszystkiego trzeba przywyknąć. Z tą starością bym nie demonizował: za każdym razem jak wsiadałem na motocykl i była obok mama/babcia/ciocia/sąsiadka to słyszałem: "na starość Ci wyjdzie to szaleństwo, żeby motorem po nocy jeździć, stawy Cię będą boleć:  :wink:  i to miałby być argument, żeby na motocykl nie wsiadać?  .. . Poza tym, praca przy biurku nie obciąża kręgosłupa? Nie narzekają ludzie na plecy/nogi itp pracując w biurze? Na starość nie wychodzi? A żeby opłacić pracę tych wszystkich ekip, musiał bym te dodatkowe godziny wysiedzieć.. już wole na swojej budowie zdrowie tracić  :wink:  
 Każdy chciałby być piękny, młody, bogaty i żyć długo i szczęśliwie ale życie to nie jest bajka i na pewne kompromisy trzeba iść przy ograniczonych środkach.

----------


## kamil2k3

Fakt gdybym miał z 1mln zł to bym sam nie budował, ale nie mam i pewnie wielu na tym forum nie ma tacy ludzie po prostu kupują dom a nie siedzą na muratorze bo po co ?
Dla przykładu SSO postawiłem bez żadnej firmy łącznie 115 m2 za 66 tyś z wszystkimi kosztami od początku kupna działki nawet z notariuszem co przepisywał działkę i drogę, dopisywałem wszystko szpadel każdą mapkę i gwoździe.
Trwało to niecały rok z przerwą zimową w którą nic nie robiłem na budowie.
Firmy za postawienie SSO z dachem i dachówką wołają jakieś 40 tyś (+ -)

To w niecały rok pracy po godzinach czy w urlopie zaoszczędziłem min 40 tyś a praca nie była jakaś bardzo trudna tyle, że fizyczna ale i taka czasem nie zaszkodzi.
Jak będzie dalej zwyczajnie nie wiem nie spekuluję jeśli przekroczę 300 tyś na pewno dam znać, ale SSZ idzie zrobić w naprawdę niewielkiej kwocie i fakt teraz dopiero zaczną się wydatki. 
Liczę jednak, że te 200 tyś do środka na niewielki metraż wystarczy nawet jak niektóre prace wykona firma.
Dam znać za rok jak to wyszło.

Co do tego prądu jeszcze, nie neguję brania taryfy C , ale elektrownie żerują na tym i w imię zasad wolę agregat zupełnie nie wiem co znacz stwierdzenie męczyć się na agregacie ?
Prąd z niego jest taki sam z tą różnicą że trzeba raz za linkę pociągnąć przed pracą to naprawdę tak wiele ? 
To ja się nie dziwię, że ludzie do wszystkiego firmy wołają jak odpalenie agregatu to taki wielki problem.

----------


## pesce

A ja jeszcze dorzucę : dom z keramzytu budowany przez firmę za 249 tys .  Do stanu deweloperskiego plus. Czy to się liczy?

----------


## compi

Keramzyt to pewnie ściany, no może jeszcze do zasypywania użyją. Jak reszta wygląda? Niedaleko mnie developer postawił blisko siebie około 20 domków. W większości działa ogrzewanie elektryczne. Brzmi nowocześnie do momentu gdy się dotrze do informacji o grubości izolacji. Jest na styk, aby normy spełnić. Nie twierdzę, że twoja oferta jest zła. Po prostu należy sprawdzać szczegóły.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Fakt gdybym miał z 1mln zł to bym sam nie budował, .


Nie ma jak wpadać w skrajności w skrajność ..

PO prostu wybrać taki projekt który będzie niedrogi w budowie , prosty , bez udziwnień i dopasowany go naszych warunków finansowych ...

Bo patrząc na domy jakie ludzie budują to bardzo często są to naprawdę drogie i skomplikowane domy i projekty i większości mocno na wyrost jeśli chodzi o metraż ...

----------


## e_gregor

Te wypadki, bóle, kontuzje to wymówka od pracy. Trzeba podjeść do wszystkiego z głową i rozpędzac sie powoli. Mięśnie i stawy sie wzmacniaja - wychodzi tylko na zdrowie. Wykopałem fundamenty, wymurowałem 1000 bloczków betonowych (38x24x14h) i jedyne co mi dokuczało to spieczony na słońcu kark. Na co dziern zarabiając za kierownicą i przy komputerze. Jakby budowa miała być tak niszczycielska, że postawienie jednego domu powodowałoby zauważalny uszczerbek na zdrowiu to zawodowi bdowlańcy żyliby 30-40lat. 

Niektórzy mówią mi że jestem szalony, że nie zleciłem wykopania fundamentów tylko sam zaiwaniałem ze szpadlem. Mam też znajomych którzy mówią, że dla nich prasowanie i mycie okien jest szalone i zatrudniają do tego na kilka godzin tygodniowo gosposię. 

Gdybym wygrał 1mln zł to bym sobie zafundował bezpłatny urlop, kupiłbym większą działkę i samodzielnie budowałbym odrobinę większy (tak ze 150m2 użytkowej) dom. Wybrałbym wtedy droższy w realizacji projekt w stylu modernistycznym z wielkimi przeszkleniami i ciekawą bryłą.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Te wypadki, bóle, kontuzje to wymówka od pracy. Trzeba podjeść do wszystkiego z głową i rozpędzac sie powoli. Mięśnie i stawy sie wzmacniaja - wychodzi tylko na zdrowie. Wykopałem fundamenty, wymurowałem 1000 bloczków betonowych (38x24x14h) i jedyne co mi dokuczało to spieczony na słońcu kark. Na co dziern zarabiając za kierownicą i przy komputerze. Jakby budowa miała być tak niszczycielska, że postawienie jednego domu powodowałoby zauważalny uszczerbek na zdrowiu to zawodowi bdowlańcy żyliby 30-40lat. 
> 
> Niektórzy mówią mi że jestem szalony, że nie zleciłem wykopania fundamentów tylko sam zaiwaniałem ze szpadlem. Mam też znajomych którzy mówią, że dla nich prasowanie i mycie okien jest szalone i zatrudniają do tego na kilka godzin tygodniowo gosposię. 
> 
> Gdybym wygrał 1mln zł to bym sobie zafundował bezpłatny urlop, kupiłbym większą działkę i samodzielnie budowałbym odrobinę większy (tak ze 150m2 użytkowej) dom. Wybrałbym wtedy droższy w realizacji projekt w stylu modernistycznym z wielkimi przeszkleniami i ciekawą bryłą.



Co wy z tym 1mln ?
Można spokonie sądzę wybudować dom za 300 tys do stanu pod klucz  ale projekt musi być przemyślany , bez kosztowanych rozwiazań i niezbyt duży metrażowo i sądze że można przy nim nie machnąć nawet palcem ...

Co do "uszczerbku na zdrowiu" to kilka lat temu robiłem z teściem wykończeniówkę. Wykończeniówka mnie wykończyła - schudełem 10kg , przez kika miesiący byłem chodzącym zombie , po pracy do następnej pracy i po później od razu do łóżka bo sił już było zero ...
Skończyło sie tym że miałem rwę kulszową i później przez 2 miesiące chodziłęm na zabiegi i wydałem sporo kasy za zabiegi ...

Budowlańcy są przystosowani do ciężkiej pracy , bo cały czas ją wykonują. Dodatkowo są "wsparci" dodatkowym sprzętem który ich "odciąża" ...

----------


## cactus

Dyskusja ta przebiega w sposób gdzie dwie grupy sie spierają: ta która zaczeła budowe lub planuje twierdzi że da się postawić domek za 250-300tyś pod klucz a druga grupa to ludzie tacy którzy już skończyli i wiedzą z praktyki że się nie da bez niesamowitych wyrzeczeń. To tyle w drodze podsumowania. Teoria vs praktyka.

----------


## Iscra

> Te wypadki, bóle, kontuzje to wymówka od pracy. Trzeba podjeść do wszystkiego z głową i rozpędzac sie powoli. Mięśnie i stawy sie wzmacniaja - wychodzi tylko na zdrowie.


Już ja widzę miny naszych samorobów (tych ze skończonymi budowami od kilku lat) na hasło "te bóle i kontuzje to wymówka od pracy"  :big tongue:  I że "budowa wyszła tylko na zdrowie"  :big tongue: 
Jeśli Tobie wyjdzie na zdrowie, to wiedz, że jesteś w wąskiej grupie wyjątków. A każdy samorób powinien się raczej nastawić na to, że zapłaci zdrowiem za samodzielne budowanie. Jeśli by nie zapłacił, to może uważać się za szczęściarza.


Wszyscy, którzy budują samodzielnie dają radę - bo piękni, młodzi, w pełni sił  :smile:  I czasem nawet nie widać, że skutki już się zaczynają  :smile:  Wychodzi po latach.


Nie, nie mówię, żeby samodzielnie nie budować i nie próbować. Mówię, żeby przemyśleć i nie uważać się za "młodego boga"  :wink: 

*cactus*, racja.

----------


## pesce

> Keramzyt to pewnie ściany, no może jeszcze do zasypywania użyją. Jak reszta wygląda? Niedaleko mnie developer postawił blisko siebie około 20 domków. W większości działa ogrzewanie elektryczne. Brzmi nowocześnie do momentu gdy się dotrze do informacji o grubości izolacji. Jest na styk, aby normy spełnić. Nie twierdzę, że twoja oferta jest zła. Po prostu należy sprawdzać szczegóły.


Nie wiem czy mogę tu podać nazwę firmy. Rozważałam ich ofertę. Byłam w takim domu. Na dodatek inwestorzy zaopatrzyli go w pompę ciepła zamiast komina i pieca , który jest w cenie. Ma 100 % podłogówki. Oni sobie dorzucili jeszcze garaż . 
Poszukaj sobie :dom w dwa miesiące expobud , sa tam wszystkie szczegóły . Robią tylko jeden projekt, dlatego sa wyspecjalizowani i zapewne mają rabat w praefie  :wink:  
Wiem, ze na forum jest na pewno jedna rodzina ,która ma od nich dom.

----------


## noname2

> Te wypadki, bóle, kontuzje to wymówka od pracy. Trzeba podjeść do wszystkiego z głową i rozpędzac sie powoli. Mięśnie i stawy sie wzmacniaja - wychodzi tylko na zdrowie. Wykopałem fundamenty, wymurowałem 1000 bloczków betonowych (38x24x14h) i jedyne co mi dokuczało to spieczony na słońcu kark. Na co dziern zarabiając za kierownicą i przy komputerze. Jakby budowa miała być tak niszczycielska, że postawienie jednego domu powodowałoby zauważalny uszczerbek na zdrowiu to zawodowi bdowlańcy żyliby 30-40lat. 
> 
> Niektórzy mówią mi że jestem szalony, że nie zleciłem wykopania fundamentów tylko sam zaiwaniałem ze szpadlem. Mam też znajomych którzy mówią, że dla nich prasowanie i mycie okien jest szalone i zatrudniają do tego na kilka godzin tygodniowo gosposię. 
> 
> Gdybym wygrał 1mln zł to bym sobie zafundował bezpłatny urlop, kupiłbym większą działkę i samodzielnie budowałbym odrobinę większy (tak ze 150m2 użytkowej) dom. Wybrałbym wtedy droższy w realizacji projekt w stylu modernistycznym z wielkimi przeszkleniami i ciekawą bryłą.


*Te wypadki, bóle, kontuzje to wymówka od pracy.*
A może zdrowy rozsądek
*Jakby budowa miała być tak niszczycielska, że postawienie jednego domu powodowałoby zauważalny uszczerbek na zdrowiu to zawodowi bdowlańcy żyliby 30-40lat.* 
To kwestia czasu.U Ciebie bedzie inna choroba zawodowa. Każdy jest cwaniak jak jest młody
*Gdybym wygrał 1mln zł to bym sobie zafundował bezpłatny urlop, kupiłbym większą działkę i samodzielnie budowałbym odrobinę większy (tak ze 150m2 użytkowej) dom. Wybrałbym wtedy droższy w realizacji projekt w stylu modernistycznym z wielkimi przeszkleniami i ciekawą bryłą*
Centuś
Pomyślało 500 mln osób i wywołało 3 ostateczną wojnę   :smile: 

Jedynę z czym się zgadzam że należy podejść do wszystkiego z głową . 
3 osoby wykonają JAKĄŚ robote w godzinę , 2 w 3 , a jedna się zatyra albo przełoży na następny dzień.
Tak samo jest z tym kupowaniem przyda się , niwelator laserowy i cholera wie co jeszcze. Nie zatrudniłem firmy bo szkoda kasy ale nakupiłem tonę elektrosprzętu bo przyda się . 
Firma idzie do samochodu i odcina metr przewodu bo ma , musi mieć a ktoś musi kupic na alledrogo  10m bo tylko taki handlowy wymiar jest. 
Wielokrotnie pozorne , złudne oszczędności.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Dyskusja ta przebiega w sposób gdzie dwie grupy sie spierają: ta która zaczeła budowe lub planuje twierdzi że da się postawić domek za 250-300tyś pod klucz a druga grupa to ludzie tacy którzy już skończyli i wiedzą z praktyki że się nie da bez niesamowitych wyrzeczeń. To tyle w drodze podsumowania. Teoria vs praktyka.


Dokładnie tak... odnoszę wrażenie, że pora wyłączyć się z wątku ... przyszli inwestorzy i tak zdecydują się na własną drogę. Nade wszystko brakuje mi zdjęć domów. Zdjęcie budynku i koszt powiedziałby więcej niż słowa ...

----------


## jarekpolak

Zamieściłem zdjęcie, opis prac, kwoty jakie zapłaciłem i nadal są zdania, że się nie da.
Jestem budowlańcem i pracuję fizycznie.
Do budowy "samemu" trzeba być tzw. złotą rączką, inaczej firmy zagoszczą szybciej niż się wydaje.

----------


## Piter_Piter

Wiem że moja wypowiedź odbiega od wątku ale powiem wam wszystkim, zarówno budującym na kredyt, tym co budują za gotówkę i płacą fachowcom, a także samorobom liczącym każdą złotówkę: W mieście gdzie żyję mieszkanie 70-80 m2 w bloku zwanym apartamentowcem, gdzie mieszka człowiek na człowieku a odpoczynek uzależniony jest od dobrej woli innych kosztuje z podatkiem PCC i notariuszem luźno 400,000. Nie mówcie że to jakaś masakra bo już rok szukam usilnie czegoś co choć trochę warte jest swojej ceny.
I teraz myśl która mi się nasuwa: JAK TU SIĘ SAMEMU NIE BUDOWAĆ?????????????????????

----------


## LukasDoUrden

To prawda, ze szczególnie w dużych miastach mieszkania są drogie. Moja siostra za 75m2 we Wrocławiu (nowy budynek) dała 350 tys. zł. To mniej więcej tyle ile póki co według szacunków wyjdzie mi za dom (ale daleko od miasta). 

Jednak takie mieszkanie kupujesz i masz od razu stan developerski, pozostaje tylko wykończenie. No i w mieście może i mieszka człowiek na człowieku (chociaż te nowe mieszkania to już całkiem coś innego niż stare blokowiska) ale przynajmniej masz wszędzie blisko i omija cię kupę roboty wokół domu. W przypadku sama budowa trwa trochę no i kosztuje sporo czasu i nerwów czasami. No ale coś za coś  :smile:

----------


## meczesiu

Jest wiele dzienników budowy w internecie z wyszczególnionymi realnymi kosztami, gdzie można sobie porównać. Nawet na przykładzie takiego samego projektu różnice wynoszą od 30-70%. Jestem na etapie deweloperskim mojego domu (niecałe 100m2) wydałem z dokumentacją ok 120 tys.  teraz robię sufity podwieszane, a pozostało mi pomontować oświetlenie, zrobić wentylację, zrobić łazienkę, połozyć płytki, panele, zamówić kuchnię i drzwi. Dodatkwo jakieś pierdoły. 
Wiem ile będzie mniej więcej mnie to wszystko kosztowało: np:
Drzwi wewnętrzne od stolarza - 8 tys
Kuchnia od stolarza - 8 tys + AGD (średnia półka) - z 5-6 tys? nie wiem  :wink: 
Robocizna Łazienka + wc - 2,5 tys - kafelki, kleje - 2,5 tys ( mam juz wanne, wc, szafke z umywalką) 
Panele pozostała cześć domu ok - 5 tys. 
rekuperator - instalacja + sprzęt - 7 tys. 
inne pierdoły - 5 tys. 

i co mam wam powiedzieć  do  200  tys daleko, a gdzie 300 ...
wiem wiem, tarasy, kostki, bramy bla bla bla... nie przyjedzie do mnie firma i nie zrobi mi 50 metrów kostki za 40 tys... nie przyjedzie do mnie firma i za taras nie skasuje mnie 20 tys... dlaczego, dlatego, że mnie na to nie stać. Będzie mnie stać, to zrobię sobie kostkę, nie będzie mnie stać to położę się na sofie, która zabiorę ze starego domu i obejrzę film na telewizorze ze starego domu, a później położę się na materacu ze starego domu i wcale nie będę musiał mieć zajebistego wypoczynku na pokaz dla znajomych. A co najważniejsze bez kredytu 300 tys ... (czytaj 450 tys) do spłaty.

----------


## Odysss

http://www.cda.pl/video/112773317





> A każdy samorób powinien się raczej nastawić na to, że zapłaci zdrowiem za samodzielne budowanie. Jeśli by nie zapłacił, to może uważać się za szczęściarza.


Budowa daje w kosc, kregoslup, nogi dostaja ostro. Dlaczego ? a bo np rolke papy wnosi sie samemu po drabinie/rusztowaniu. Bo trzeba wielokrotnie zlazic z dachu czy rusztowania by przyniesc cos czego zabraklo/sie nie wzielo. A to pustaki trzeba samemu przerzucac, zaprawe mieszac, wciagac. Jest troche tego. 
Czlowiek sie lazeniem samym zmeczy bo nie ma nikogo kto by podal cos co potrzebujemy, albo cos co nam spadlo.
Dopisze jeszcze do tych Waszych uwag ze trzeba miec naprawde silny charakter i cierpliwosc. Bo ogrom pracy jaka trzeba wykonac moze przytloczyc. O depresje latwo  :wink:  Im dluzej sie ciagnie budowa tym mniej checi. Ale mozna, i tu na forum sa przyklady takich osob.

A i co wlasnie wynika z tego watku, nie mozna przesadzac z metrami. Nie wybuduje sie domu 200m2 za 300tys.to proste.  Najwazniejsze to odpowiedni projekt i zalozenia. Jesli robimy budzetowo to od poczatku do konca. Caly czas trzeba pamietac ze do konca jeszcze daleko.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Jednak takie mieszkanie kupujesz i masz od razu stan developerski, pozostaje tylko wykończenie. No i w mieście może i mieszka człowiek na człowieku (chociaż te nowe mieszkania to już całkiem coś innego niż stare blokowiska) ale przynajmniej masz wszędzie blisko i omija cię kupę roboty wokół domu.


Mieszkania deweloperskie są budowane fatalnie. Ściany pękają na potęgę, dachy przeciekają, balkony przeciekają. Mam wielu znajomych w nowych blokach i nie ma nikogo, kto by nie narzekał w pierwszym okresie po zamieszkaniu. Ludzie nieświadomi malują mieszkanie na gotowo zaraz po wprowadzeniu, a po pół roku mają nie tyle zarysowania, co pęknięcia. Powstające "w wyniku naturalnych procesów" jak twierdzi deweloper.... Za 400 tyś kupuje się szeregówkę bez garażu pod Wrocławiem, którą trzeba wykończyć....

----------


## meczesiu

> http://www.cda.pl/video/112773317
> 
> 
> 
> Budowa daje w kosc, kregoslup, nogi dostaja ostro. Dlaczego ? a bo np rolke papy wnosi sie samemu po drabinie/rusztowaniu. Bo trzeba wielokrotnie zlazic z dachu czy rusztowania by przyniesc cos czego zabraklo/sie nie wzielo. A to pustaki trzeba samemu przerzucac, zaprawe mieszac, wciagac. Jest troche tego. 
> Czlowiek sie lazeniem samym zmeczy bo nie ma nikogo kto by podal cos co potrzebujemy,


Walenie kotka za pomocą młotka... Nie nabawisz się kontuzji na budowie, bo budowała Ci firma, ale za to nabawisz się kontuzji kiedy pojedziesz na narty... A czekaj, mówisz, że przed sezonem narciarskim przez miesiąc wzmacniasz mięśnie na siłowni? Rozumiesz o co chodzi? Do budowy domu trzeba się przygotować fizycznie i psychicznie. Podchodzić do każdego etapu powoli i z rozsądkiem.  WYBIERASZ TAKĄ TRASĘ JAKIE MASZ SIŁY I UMIEJĘTNOŚCI. Proste. U mnie wyglądało to tak:

Fundamenty przyjechała koparka - 300 zł - kopanie szpadlem głupota
Stan 0 Zaczęłam we wrześniu - skończyłem na koniec października, kiedy ubiłem piachem i zrobiłem kanalizację. Dwa miesiące spokojnej pracy, po kilka godzin dziennie (nie codziennie) 
Mury - na wiosnę 
Dach we wrześniu 
SSZ - osiadałem po roku. 
Ocieplenie stropu listopad
elektyka grudzień  
tynki w marcu
posadzki czerwiec
ocieplenie na zewnątrz z tynkami i podbitka -  sierpień- wrzesień

Wszystkie prace są rozciągnięte w czasie, mam czas na urlop, rodzinę i na budowę. A jak ktoś chce się wprowadzić po roku samu budując samemu to jego wola.

----------


## jarekpolak

> Dyskusja ta przebiega w sposób gdzie dwie grupy sie spierają: ta która zaczeła budowe lub planuje twierdzi że da się postawić domek za 250-300tyś pod klucz a druga grupa to ludzie tacy którzy już skończyli i wiedzą z praktyki że się nie da bez niesamowitych wyrzeczeń. To tyle w drodze podsumowania. Teoria vs praktyka.


Raczej dyskusja dzieli się na tych co chcą coś robić, mają możliwości, pojęcie o robocie i nie mają zbyt wiele pieniędzy oraz na tych co zarabiają raczej niekiepsko, nie mają pojęcia o budowie, wolą pokazywać palcem co ma być zrobione i gdzie no i oczekują wysokiego standardu w przeciwieństwie do tych, którzy chcą "aby było".
Jak ktoś zaradny to wybuduje za 300.
Jak się patrze na te dachy a patrzę z racji wykonywanego zawodu to aż się nadziwić nie mogę, czy tacy bogaci czy głupi a potem płaczą, że drogo...

----------


## portaga

> Walenie kotka za pomocą młotka... Nie nabawisz się kontuzji na budowie, bo budowała Ci firma, ale za to nabawisz się kontuzji kiedy pojedziesz na narty...


Tutaj, to już wyższy poziom abstrakcji widzę...  :eek: 
Co ma wniesienie rolki papy po drabinie, do jazdy na nartach, to ja nie wiem i chyba większość użytkowników tego forum przeciera oczy ze zdumienia, że można zajść aż tak daleko i w takie absurdy, broniąc własnej tezy...  :big grin:  :no:

----------


## meczesiu

> Co ma wniesienie rolki papy po drabinie, do jazdy na nartach,


Bez przygotowania - kontuzję

Najwięcej do powiedzenia w tym temacie mają krawaciarze co boją się ciężkiej pracy... Niestety nie wszyscy mają tak lekko jak Wy, że zarabiają na tyle dużo aby móc wynająć firmę. Jest grupa ludzi, która musi ciężko pracować, żeby czegoś się dorobić i tyle. Wolę 10 lat spędzić na budowie, niż przeżyć jedne rok w bloku.

----------


## Odysss

> Walenie kotka za pomocą młotka... Nie nabawisz się kontuzji na budowie, bo budowała Ci firma, ale za to nabawisz się kontuzji kiedy pojedziesz na narty...
> Najwięcej do powiedzenia w tym temacie mają krawaciarze co boją się ciężkiej pracy... Niestety nie wszyscy mają tak lekko jak Wy


Powsciagnij troche swoje wywody. Napisalem swoj post na podstawie *wlasnych doswiadczen*.
Nie zaluje nikomu budowac. Powiem nawet  ze jest to duza oszczednosc jesli chodzi o pieniadze. Czas, zdrowie, to inna sprawa.

----------


## Bejaro

> Tak to się kształtuje u mnie. Koszty liczone skrupulatnie +- 2000 na wszystkim 
> 
> Załącznik 374586


Praca własna obniża koszty budowy to wszyscy wiedzą każdego indywidualna sprawa jak wpływa to na jego życie i zdrowie.

Koszty materiałów ...

Gniazdka wyłączniki żarówki 510

Zestaw podtynkowy WC,szafka z umywalką pierdoły 600

Stelaż z misą 430

Płytki do kotłowni i wiatrołapu klej fuga silikon  460

Wanna 280

Specjalnie podałam te bo one oprócz może gniazdek i płytek dotyczą wydatków nie związanych z powierzchnią domu.

Jeśli ktoś potrafi trzymać taki reżim cenowy, oraz nie przeszkadza mu  taki standard  .....

Niestety ale zamontowanie powyższych materiałów wymaga tyle samo pracy można wykonać samemu ale czy efekt będzie taki u tych z których drwisz krawaciarzy....

Marzyć każdy może tylko pytanie czy zdaje sobie sprawę z efektu końcowego tego marzenia.

Mam wrażenie że większość tutaj nie porównuje tego samego...

----------


## jarekpolak

a zwanemu wyżej "krawaciarzowi" kto zamontuje te przedmioty, kto płytki ułoży, kto otynkuje i pokryje dach? Myślisz, że ci ludzie, którzy wykonują te prace urodzili się z talentem i robią to z pasją? Robią to bo się nauczyli i robią to bo muszą a muszą zrobić to w takim tempie i wziąć taką cenę, żeby na swoje wyjść i często, żeby jeszcze szef zgarnął dolę. Czy wy naprawdę myślicie, że święci garnki lepią? To nie fizyka jądrowa chociaż jw. "krawaciarzowi" budowa domu pewnie tak się kojarzy.

----------


## MiśYogi

> Robią to bo się nauczyli i robią to bo muszą a muszą zrobić to w takim tempie i wziąć taką cenę, żeby na swoje wyjść i często, żeby jeszcze szef zgarnął dolę.


To jest spory problem w Polsce. Ceny nie są wysokie, ludzie nie mają kapitału i sprzętu, pracownik dostanie byle co, szef dostanie 2x byle co i szuka nowych pracowników co chwilę, bo tamtym się już nie chciało za takie pieniądze, wypożyczalnie sprzętu funkcjonują, ale to nie jest to, co powinno być.
Ze starym pracownikiem nie pogadasz, bo się podpiera doświadczeniem i czasami obraża, potem i tak robi po swojemu. Ja już nawet myślałem, żeby brać do pomocy kogoś młodego, który się nie zna. Raz pokazać, kilka razy sprawdzić i niech robi spokojnie, ale porządnie, bez szefa nad głową, bez nawyków.

----------


## jarekpolak

Mało tu na forum przykładów jak to firma potrafi spieprzyć robotę i później nikt nie wie jak się wziąć za tą fuszerke.
To forum przede wszystkim cenię dzięki temu, że będąc "samorobem" można się doszkolić, dopytać, poprosić o pomoc w trudnych chwilach.

----------


## jarekpolak

> Moi rodzice budowli 3 lata temu dom i nie przekroczyli 300 tys. - prosty projekt, prosty dach
> 
> Ja ok. pół roku temu wprowadziłem się do wymarzonego, trochę większego domu i ostateczny koszt był 2,5 razy większy. Projekt na zamówienie, kombinowany dach, różne systemu - mechaniczna wentylacja, smart home itd.
> 
> *Wszystko zależy jak budujesz i jak wykańczasz*.


Dokładnie. Jak już pewnie zauważyłeś da się mieszkać w jednym i drugim oraz obydwa budynki są domami teraz uświadomić to oponentom... 
...niewykonalne

----------


## meczesiu

> Praca własna obniża koszty budowy to wszyscy wiedzą każdego indywidualna sprawa jak wpływa to na jego życie i zdrowie.
> 
> Koszty materiałów ...
> 
> Gniazdka wyłączniki żarówki 510
> 
> Zestaw podtynkowy WC,szafka z umywalką pierdoły 600
> 
> Stelaż z misą 430
> ...


Sugerujesz, że jeżeli kupiłem zestaw podtynkowy z cersanita w promocji za 430 zł to świadczy to o niskim standardzie mojego domu? Czyli gdybym kupił geberita albo tece to byłby już wysoki standard? Tak samo mała szafka z umywalką do WC za 100 pare złotych z promocji to grzech, ponieważ nie jest mocno dizajnerska i nie zrobi wrażenia znajomych? Gniazdka z SIMON, oczywiście bez oświetlenia, bo to będę kupował w późniejszym czasie. 

W każdym bądź razie nie chciałem nikogo urazić, tylko odnoszę takie wrażenie w tym wątku że jeżeli nie ma się na koncie 200 tys. albo zdolności kredytowej na 400 tys to nie ma co marzyć o budowie własnego domu. Tylko, że  kilku moich znajomych, wielu blogowiczów buduje własnymi siłami  i całkiem dobrze na tym wychodzi.

Nie jest bogaty ten, kto wybuduje dom za 500 tys. z kredytem, ale bogaty jest ten, kto wybuduje dom za 200 bez kredytu.

----------


## jarekpolak

Na bogato i ze wszystkim i takie właśnie domy Polacy budują. Zastaw się, a postaw się. Podobnie jak z kupowaniem samochodu. Wystarczy poczytać prasę, żeby dowiedzieć się dlaczego nasi rodacy tak robią. 
Bo sąsiadów szlag musi trafić jak zobaczą te fajerwerki. To ja się nie dziwię, że takie ceny...

----------


## piotrek0m

> Nie jest bogaty ten, kto wybuduje dom za 500 tys. z kredytem, ale bogaty jest ten, kto wybuduje dom za 200 bez kredytu.


Bogaty to ten, który wybuduje za 500 tyś bez kredytu.

----------


## Jarek104

a co z domami od deweloperów?

Ja mam zaliczkowany dom 97m z garażem, wykończony z działką 660m2 ogrodzoną z 3 ston za 270tys.. 8km od Torunia..

Do wprowadzenia będzie mi brakowało zabudowy w kuchni i kanapy w salonie.. Będą podłogi, gładzie, ogrzewanie, płytki w łazience i kibel, kostki na podjeździe nie wspomnę..
tak, da się za 300tys miec dom z ogródkiem, i na dodatek czyste ręce..

----------


## Piotr Wawa

Nie martw się, Ty pobrudzisz ręcę jak po okresie gwarancji będziesz musiał sam poprawiać fuszerki dewelopera, bo nie wierzę, że ich nie będzie za taką cenę  :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

> a co z domami od deweloperów?
> 
> Ja mam zaliczkowany dom 97m z garażem, wykończony z działką 660m2 ogrodzoną z 3 ston za 270tys.. 8km od Torunia..
> 
> Do wprowadzenia będzie mi brakowało zabudowy w kuchni i kanapy w salonie.. Będą podłogi, gładzie, ogrzewanie, płytki w łazience i kibel, kostki na podjeździe nie wspomnę..
> tak, da się za 300tys miec dom z ogródkiem, i na dodatek czyste ręce..


Takie tanie domki deweloper oddał nieopodal kilka lat temu. Ja akurat byłęm wtedy na etapie projektowania swojego domu, więc zwracałem uwagę na nowe budownictwo.
Jechałem tamtędy cztery lata później. Byłem w szoku, widząc je.
Elewacje brudne (tani tynk akrylowy) widać przemarznięcia na elewacji (brak izlolacji nadproży), nikt ze znajonych tam nie mieszka, wiec nie wiem, jak stolarka okienna, czy instalacje, ale nie mam specjalnych złudzeń...
W każdym razie domy wyglądają paskudnie....

----------


## kaszpir007

Tyle że bardzo częśto brudne elewacje nie są powodem kiepskiego tynku ale warunków ...

Sam mieszkam na osiedlu domków na wsi. Domków sporo , bo to osiedle "deweloperskie". 
Mimo że drogi gminne to gmina biedna i nie ma ochoty nic zrobić z drogą.
Każdy przejeżdzający samochód pozostawia po sobie tabuny pyłu / kurzy które potem lądują na elewacji budynków.
Dodatkowo dymy w kominków/kominków też nie pomagają aby elewacje były czyste ...

Nie wiem jak inni deweloperzy , ale prawda jest taka że tam gdzie mieszkam konkurencja jest spora i deweloper musi "uważać" aby nie stracić rynku ...

Co do domów budowanych przez dewelopera , to sam mieszkam w takim domu , tyle że budowanym przez dewelopera 6 lat temu (kontrolowałem cały proces budowy) i nie mogę narzekać.
Nic nie przemarza , koszty ogrzewanie niskie ...

Tyle że jak mi budował to ceny domów miał wyższe niż ... obecnie jakie oferuje i w cenie jaką kupowaliśmy oferował "mniej" niż obecnie oferuje ...

Tyle że coś za coś ...

Jak nam budował to dom stawiała sprawdzona jedna ekipa. Teraz buduje mnóśtwo podwykonawców ...

Teraz patrząc jak budują to wiem że nie kupiłbym od nich nowego domu ...
Cena bardzo atrakcyjna ale za tą ceną kryją się pewne "kwiatki" ...

Dom na płycie fundamentowej zrobionej na betonie B20 (20cm) (choć patrżąc na ten beton to nie nie wiem czy to B20) , siatki gotowe fi8 , zbrojenia "dodatkowe" też na cienkich prętach. Kanalizacja "ziemna" na rurach szarych fi110 , pod płytą fundamwntową jakiś najtańszy styropian EPS100 (20cm) ...
Ściany gazobeton 600 , nadproża z gazobetonu , takie że w rękach można połamać ..
Dom mimo że z gazobetonu to nie ma żadnych żelbetonowych słupów ...
Więźba dachowa "gotowa" z cienkich desek ...

Szczerze patrząc na fundamenty domu i jakoś nadproży i brak wzmocnień bałbym się mieszkać w takim domu ..

Jak mi budowali wiele lat temu to fundamenty zwykłe , nadproża lane i same materiały lepsze ...
Teraz ma być jak najtaniej i jak najszybciej ...

Sądząc patrząc na szybkość budowy to wielu by się lekko zdziwiło  :wink: 

Dom od dewelopera , tak , ale najważniejsze popytac sąsiadów , tych co mieszkają w takich domach ...

Ja sam przez zakupem odwiedziłem wówczas kiilku sąsiadów którzy mieszkali w takich domach i wiedziałem co pilnować  :smile: 

U mnie dewloper sam mieszkam na tym samym osiedlu co nasze , w domu też postawionym przez jego firmę. W razie jakiś problemów szło sie bezpośrednio i bez problemu było wszystko robione.

----------


## fotohobby

Jeżeli 10-letnie elewacje wyglądają tam lepiej, niż 4-letnie, to wniosek nasuwa się tylko jeden...

----------


## Jarek104

Nie znam się na tym zbytnio, proszę o pomoc interpretacji. To zapis w umowie
- Fundament żebetonowy, izolacja pionowa 8cm styropian ( eps -100 0,3 :cool:  przeciwwilgociowa izlbet, izolacja pozioma 2x papa izolacyjna
- ocieplenie posadzki 8cm styropian ( eps -100 0,3 :cool: 
- mury Suporex 24,5cm, ocieplenie 15cm styropian -pes 0,42, klej, siatka
- konstrukcja dachu kratowa, blachodachówka
- orynnowanie Galecopcv 110/80
- okna PCV, potrójne szyby, K=0,7, profil 5-cio komorowy
- drzwi zewnętrzne metalowe Gerda GTT
- instalacja elektryczna - przewód 3x1,5 oświetlenie, 3x2,5 YDYP gniazda
- ocieplenie stropu wełna mineralna 20cm, przenikalność 0,039
- instalacja wodna rury typu PEX i kanalizacyjna rura typu PCV
- posadzki betonowe wylewane masznowo
- tynk mineralny cienkowarstwowy zewnętrzny
- komin system IBF
- przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków
- określone ogrodzenie, kostka na podjazd itd
-
Wykończenie
- tynki wewnętrzne gipsowe maszynowe
- stolarka wewnętrzna MDF
- płyty regips na suficie, konstrukcja stalowa
- gładzie ścian i sufitów masa Sheetrok
- kocioł Galmet, grzejniki panelowe, ogrzewanie podłogowe w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach
- określenie płytek, paneli itd

parametry domu brzmią sensownie?

----------


## kasy1

Za malo styropianu na posadzce do podlogowki,na elewacji kieski styropian/eps 0,042!!!/i malo,tylko 15 cm,Generalnie wszystko ''po taniosci''...

----------


## przemo1

> Za malo styropianu na posadzce do podlogowki,na elewacji kieski styropian/eps 0,042!!!/i malo,tylko 15 cm,Generalnie wszystko ''po taniosci''...


15 cm na ścianach to akurat jest w normie, bardziej bym się martwił 20 cm w dachu no i faktycznie posadzka słabo.

----------


## Kemotxb

> parametry domu brzmią sensownie?


nie brzmią sensownie, izolacja ścian i posadzki ... mało i słaba. Podłogówkę lepiej dać na całość, po co kombinować.

----------


## kasy1

15 cm z lambda 0,042 to normalnie??Bez zartow..

----------


## przemo1

> 15 cm z lambda 0,042 to normalnie??Bez zartow..


Poczytaj proszę, jakie oszczędności da Ci zmiana lambdy przy 15cm styropianu - i przelicz to na pln, albo poszukaj na forum - już kilka takich zestawień jest. Nie twierdzę, że jest to ideał, dla domu energooszczędnego to pewnie dramat ale dla zwykłego budynku jednorodzinnego standard - oczywiście można dołożyć/zmienić na grafit, szczególnie w kontekście nowych przepisów. Natomiast więcej zyska zwiększając ocieplenie dachu i podłogi.

I tak, jak pisze Kemotxb - podłogówka po całości.

----------


## jarekpolak

należy zwrócić uwagę, że mowa o suporeksie a nie sylikacie, przy którym 15cm to nic. Dach i podłoga za mało. Łatwo można policzyć opór na ciepłowłaściwe.

----------


## przemo1

> należy zwrócić uwagę, że mowa o suporeksie a nie sylikacie, przy którym 15cm to nic. Dach i podłoga za mało. Łatwo można policzyć opór na ciepłowłaściwe.


Oczywiście, że tak - i do takiego policzenia zachęcam kolegę kasy1.

----------


## Jarek104

podłogówka będzie na całości poza sypialnią, gdzie jej zwyczajnie nie chcę. Piszą c w poszczególnych zastosowałem skrót myslowy, bo w umowie mam wyszczególnione że w korytarzu, kuchni itd.

Jakie parametry ocieplenia na podłogę dać?
Dachu chyba nie poprawimy, bo tam grubość wełny warunkuje grubość krokwi, czy się mylę?

Znajomi mieszkają w takim domu. Spalają 2-2,4 tony ekogroszku na sezon. Dla mnie żaden dramat

----------


## Kalisa

Już teraz nie ma czym oddychać a ludzie nadal domy budują ze śmieciuchem. Przemyśl ten ekogroszek ....

----------


## przemo1

> podłogówka będzie na całości poza sypialnią, gdzie jej zwyczajnie nie chcę. Piszą c w poszczególnych zastosowałem skrót myslowy, bo w umowie mam wyszczególnione że w korytarzu, kuchni itd.
> 
> Jakie parametry ocieplenia na podłogę dać?
> Dachu chyba nie poprawimy, bo tam grubość wełny warunkuje grubość krokwi, czy się mylę?
> 
> Znajomi mieszkają w takim domu. Spalają 2-2,4 tony ekogroszku na sezon. Dla mnie żaden dramat


Jarek - budujesz nowy domek żeby wstawiać ekogroszek? Daj spokój. 
Grubość krokwi to jedna warstwa ocieplenia - kolejną (w miarę dowolnej grubości) dajesz na krokwiach (od spodu dachu). W podłogę to jak najwięcej Ci wejdzie, najlepiej w 2 lub 3 warstwach - wtedy pierwszą dajesz po całości, w drugiej kładziesz instalacje (np CWU), przykrywasz 3 po całości i na to podłogówka.

----------


## Kaizen

> podłogówka będzie na całości poza sypialnią, gdzie jej zwyczajnie nie chcę.


Mieszanie podłogówki z kaloryferami to koszty. Przy podłogówce 100% wszystko opędzisz jedną pompą obiegową. A jak masz kaloryfery, to potrzebujesz osobnych mieszaczy i obwodów dla kaloryferów, i dla podłogówki. Jeszcze zależy od rozmieszczenia - możliwe, że więcej niż dwie pompy i komplikacja układu. A jak kiedyś zechcesz PC czy gazowy kocioł kondensacyjny, to stracisz na sprawności przez pracę na wyższych temperaturach.

----------


## portaga

Przecież za 300 tys,. to da się ogarnąć podłogówkę z kaloryferami i jeszcze na malowanie ścian, i na panele zostanie!

----------


## cactus

Tak i na basen i kort tenisowy na działce 30 ar... eh

----------


## Jarek104

Jak już pisałem, nie znam się na tym, stąd moje pytanie d Was.
Nie bierzecie pod uwage jednego - deweloper buduje kilka naście domów na raz, buduje "swoimi ludźmi" a nie podwykonawcami.

W ofercie jest podłogówka w części domu a w części grzejniki. Rozszerzenie o podłogówkę na każde kolejne pomieszczenie to dopłata jakiejś tam kwoty. Czyli w układzie jest przewidziane, że są dwa obiegi.

Czym grzać jeśli nie eko? gazem? peletem? na PC mnie nie stać ( no dobra, wezme wiekszą krechę, ale mam również inne wydatki w życiu,  nie tyko dom ), zresztą po przeliczeniu to jakies specjalnie opłacalne to nie jest.. 

doizolowanie dachu i podłogi na pewno wezme pod uwagę. Dziękuję za te wskazówki. Rozumiem że docieplenie fundamentu jest OK?

----------


## przemo1

To czym grzać łatwiej przemyśleć znając zapotrzebowanie budynku na ciepło ( powinieneś mieć takie dane w projekcie - oczywiście w odniesieniu do projektowanej izolacji), z pewnością groszek to najgorsza z możliwości. 
Izolacja jest ważna, gdyż to ona i jakość jej wykonania głównie wpływa potem na koszty ogrzewania. Dlatego zwracamy na to taką uwagę. Jeśli docieplisz odpowiednio, dopilnujesz wykonania (warto zwrócić na to uwagę), to okaże się, że np gaz / prąd będzie bezproblemowy a może i pompa ciepła (musisz tylko zebrać oferty z różnych firm, nie sugerować się jedną).
Podłogówka po całości będzie związana z dopłatą - pytanie ile, bo jednocześnie wiąże się to z ograniczeniem materiałów ( znikają grzejniki, mieszacz pompowy, ew sprzęgło hydrauliczne itp) a przede wszystkim z ograniczeniem kosztów ogrzewania (możliwość niższej temp. zasilania w układzie).
Do fundamentów możesz dać 10cm - jeśli starczy Ci "drobnych", ale zacznij od dachu i podłogi.

----------


## Kemotxb

> W ofercie jest podłogówka w części domu a w części grzejniki. Rozszerzenie o podłogówkę na każde kolejne pomieszczenie to dopłata jakiejś tam kwoty. Czyli w układzie jest przewidziane, że są dwa obiegi.
> 
> Czym grzać jeśli nie eko? gazem? peletem? na PC mnie nie stać 
> Rozumiem że docieplenie fundamentu jest OK?


A na co Ci te grzejniki, zrezygnuj z nich i załóż wszędzie podłogówkę, zmień warunki umowy i będzie taniej albo to samo. Mieszanie obiegów o różnych skrajnych parametrach to niezbyt trafione. Instalacja będzie prostsza, mniej materiału pójdzie na wylewki (różnica niewielka ale jest). Grzać gazem tylko jeśli masz do niego łatwy dostęp choć jego koszt wychodzi pomiędzy wunglem a np drewnem, wungiel ... jako ostatnia deska ratunku, pelet jest drogi ale najbardziej ekologiczny tak w teorii bo wiadomo że paląc biomasę coś trzeba zniszczyć. PC jest dobra dla niewielkich domów, dobrze izolowanych, owszem droga, uzależniona od prądu, ale tanio wychodzi w zużyciu owego prądu. Coś za coś. Ocieplenie fundamentu, chyba można dać więcej.

----------


## Busters

> A na co Ci te grzejniki, zrezygnuj z nich i załóż wszędzie podłogówkę, zmień warunki umowy i będzie taniej albo to samo. Mieszanie obiegów o różnych skrajnych parametrach to niezbyt trafione. Instalacja będzie prostsza, mniej materiału pójdzie na wylewki (różnica niewielka ale jest). Grzać gazem tylko jeśli masz do niego łatwy dostęp choć jego koszt wychodzi pomiędzy wunglem a np drewnem, wungiel ... jako ostatnia deska ratunku, pelet jest drogi ale najbardziej ekologiczny tak w teorii bo wiadomo że paląc biomasę coś trzeba zniszczyć. PC jest dobra dla niewielkich domów, dobrze izolowanych, owszem droga, uzależniona od prądu, ale tanio wychodzi w zużyciu owego prądu. Coś za coś. Ocieplenie fundamentu, chyba można dać więcej.


Nie powielaj glupot jesli juz probujesz doradzac laikowi. Pompa jest dobra dla duzych domow i slabo izolowanych. Im dom mniejszy i lepiej ocieplony tym pompa jest mniej oplacalna.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Nie powielaj glupot jesli juz probujesz doradzac laikowi. Pompa jest dobra dla duzych domow i slabo izolowanych. Im dom mniejszy i lepiej ocieplony tym pompa jest mniej oplacalna.


A to ciekawe ... im mniejszy i lepiej ocieplony dom tym praca PC jest lżejsza i można zastosować mniejszą moc i cieszyć się ciepłem nawet w duże mrozy. I inwestycja wymaga mniejszych nakładów. Duży i słabo izolowany dom będzie wymagał mocnej pompy dobrego dolnego źródła i sporej ilości prądu. No ale może się nie znam ...

----------


## Kaizen

> A to ciekawe ... im mniejszy i lepiej ocieplony dom tym praca PC jest lżejsza i można zastosować mniejszą moc i cieszyć się ciepłem nawet w duże mrozy.


PC to duży koszt instalacji. Fakt, im mocniejsza, tym większy. Ale nieproporcjonalnie.

Jak dom potrzebuje 5MWh na CO i CWU - to PC pozwoli to dostarczyć za 1/3 ceny w porównaniu z grzałką. Czyli w II strefie zapłacisz przy PC 550 zł a grzejąc prądem 1650 zł. Oszczędzasz 1100 zł. Ale za to instalacja PC jest kilkanaście tysięcy droższa, niż grzałkowa. Więc PC droższa o 11K zł od instalacji grzałek będzie Ci się zwracała 10 lat nie uwzględniając wartości pieniądza w czasie i kosztów (stosunkowo wysokich) serwisu PC.

Ale jak dom potrzebuje 15MWh, to wychodzi 1650 zł vs 4950. Czyli już mamy 3300 zł rocznie oszczędności. Nawet, jak PC jest droższa już o 15K od grzałek, to się zwraca dużo szybciej, bo już w 4,5r.

Więc tak, twierdzenie, z którym polemizujesz jest prawdziwe.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...-pr%C4%85d-1-1

----------


## Kemotxb

To rozumiem że patrząc pod kątem zwrotu inwestycji szybciej zwróci się tam gdzie zużywa się więcej ciepła. Ale zastosowanie jej w dużym słabo izolowanym domu tylko po to żeby taniej marnować ciepło (korzystając z energii elektrycznej) i czekać na szybszy zwrot inwestycji to ekonomiczne szaleństwo. Równie dobrze można otwierać okna bo ciepło z PC jest tanie więc można śmiało je marnować.

----------


## pesce

To ja tak nieśmiało zapytam, na ile wyceniacie taki domek?



Założenia: 
Płyta , silikaty  18 cm plus 20 cm styro (grafit ?) okna trzyszybowe(zastanawiam sie czy w związku z WM nie zrobic fiksów , lub tylko uchylne).
Nie wiem ile ocieplenie pod płytę (fundament) i na strop. Czekam na wersje branżystów . Planuje lekki strop , wiazary , nie wiem czy czasem dachówka nie wyjdzie mńie taniej niż blacha z deskowaniem .
Mam gaz w asfalcie przed domem, ale dom musi byc odsunięty o 10 m od drogi . Kanalizacja tez w drodze.rozwazam PC i gaz , poza tym ew. czystym prądem, ale na wodna podłogówkę ).

Gdzie mogę przyciąć koszty juz na etapie projektu? Nie ukrywam, ze im mniej nam wyjdzie za ten dom, tym lepiej  :wink:

----------


## Busters

* Kemotxb* a pod jakim innym katem ktos ma patrzec? chodzi o to, zeby po danym okresie czasu (np 10lat) sumaryczny koszt grzania i urzadzenia byl jak najmniejszy 
Jak masz kupic urzadzenie za 10k i potem placic 6k rocznie za grzanie to chyba to srednio rozsadne (10k+10*6k = 70k)
Lepiej wydac na urzadzenie 25k i placic 2k rocznie = 25+10*2 = 45k

W dobrze izolowanym domu tez "marnujesz cieplo" im wiecej go marnujesz tym wazniejsze zeby generowanie tego ciepla bylo tansze.

Kolega kaizen wytlumaczyl to takze, czego dalej nie rozumiesz?

Nie wiem gdzie jest wasza logika, przeciez to jest proste jak budowa cepa.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale zastosowanie jej w dużym słabo izolowanym domu tylko po to żeby taniej marnować ciepło (korzystając z energii elektrycznej) i czekać na szybszy zwrot inwestycji to ekonomiczne szaleństwo.


Instalujesz w dużym i/lub słabo izolowanym, bo to ma sens ekonomiczny.
Jak go ocieplisz/zmniejszysz, to nie ma sensu instalowanie PC. Pamiętasz, że polemizujesz ze stwierdzeniem "Im dom mniejszy i lepiej ocieplony tym pompa jest mniej oplacalna."?

----------


## Kemotxb

Więc jednym słowem trzeba dom ocieplić a nie inwestować w PC. Dla tych którzy chcą być na topie ... ocieplić i kupić PC. Reszta jest polityką

----------


## Kaizen

> Więc jednym słowem trzeba dom ocieplić a nie inwestować w PC. Dla tych którzy chcą być na topie ... ocieplić i kupić PC.


Czemu? Jak ktoś chce mieć dom 300m2 i do tego basen to docieplanie ponad 20cm nie ma większego sensu. Albo ktoś, kto chce mieć dom z bali (niestety, wymogi prawne coraz bardziej utrudniają, bo grubość rośnie ponad rozsądek, jak ktoś nie chce docieplać) - to PC ma ewidentnie sens.
Czasami docieplenie jest niemożliwe (np. współwłasność i brak zgody pozostałych właścicieli budynku a PC można zainstalować tylko "sobie").

Przyczyny są mało ważne - ważne, że stwierdzenie o bezsensowności montażu PC w małym i dobrze ocieplonym domu pozostaje prawdziwe i nie masz się co obruszać.

----------


## Jarek104

dom parterowy, całkowita powierzchnia ok 100m2.
Inwestycja, która zwróci mi się za 10-15 lat mnie nie interesuje. Liczę kase przy zakupie i przeskok o 30-40tys zł nie wchodzi w grę.
Zostajemy na tradycyjnym ogrzewaniu. Groszek, pelet, prąd. Gazu w miejscowości nie ma. Opał jakoś do mnie nie przemawia. Miesce na magazynowanie opału też ograniczone, stąd wskazanie na groszek. Wiem, ze to nie eko, ale to nie śmieciuch, nie przesadzajmy. Wiem, że będzie przy tym robota, le coś za coś. Rozumiem, że jeśli dołoże izolacji do podłogi i dachu to powinno byc ok?

z podłogówka w całym domu macie rację, w sumie zostały dwa pokoje ( jak na spokojnie spojrzałem na rzut bydynku + pomieszczenie gospodarcze i garaż ). Ale w łazience chcemy mieć grzejnik - drabinkę. Rozumiem, że elektryczną w tym momencie, skoro grzejnik wymaga innego typu instalacji niż podłogówka?

----------


## MiśYogi

> Gdzie mogę przyciąć koszty juz na etapie projektu? Nie ukrywam, ze im mniej nam wyjdzie za ten dom, tym lepiej


Dom ma być tani, to widać. Po oknie na pomieszczenie, oprócz łazienki w środku. Masz okno w jadalni od wschodu, ścianę nośną w środku, całkiem sensownie rozplanowane pomieszczenia, widać, że projektant myślał. Tylko te pokoje takie malutkie.  :Smile:  

Według mnie, tutaj oszczędności jedynie we własnej pracy. Słabym punktem może być ogrzewanie, ze względu na rozmieszczenie pieca w środku.

----------


## pesce

> Dom ma być tani, to widać. Po oknie na pomieszczenie, oprócz łazienki w środku. Masz okno w jadalni od wschodu, ścianę nośną w środku, całkiem sensownie rozplanowane pomieszczenia, widać, że projektant myślał. Tylko te pokoje takie malutkie.  
> 
> Według mnie, tutaj oszczędności jedynie we własnej pracy. Słabym punktem może być ogrzewanie, ze względu na rozmieszczenie pieca w środku.


Właśnie kurczę z własna praca moze byc najgorzej, chyba juz na samym końcu , będę sama z budową( i dziećmi)  -mąż w tym czasie zarabia  :smile:  
Możesz rozwinąć o co chodzi z tym piecem na środku? Zawsze myślałam, że to dobrze ze zródło ciepła jest na środku bo nie ma duzych odległości .
Jak tylko bede miała dostęp do komputera bede dostosowywała kuchnię, łazienki i sypialnię do mebli z Ikei, tak, żeby uniknąć potem kosztownych przeróbek .
Podobają mi sie okna bez podziałów , juz kilka razy zmniejszalam i powiększalam je, ale zastanawiam sie czy od północy jednak ich nie zmniejszyć.
Lub czy nie podzielić je na dwie niesymetryczne części ( mniejsza uchylna) większa fix.

Panowie dyskutując nt źródeł ciepła namieszali mi w głowie . Warto zatem przy domu ( nie napisałam wcześniej , bo myślałam źe widać na planie) 126 m2 pow. Inwestować w PC? 
Zależy mi na bezobslugowym ogrzewaniu, ekologicznym i ekonomicznym, jednakowoż w pasywny nie celuję. 
Będę miała jeden komin, bo żywy ogień musi byc  :wink:  w salonie stanie koza o najmniejszej możliwie mocy. 
Oczywiście zaraz po zakończeniu etapu projektowania wysyłam projekt do Asolta i czekam na OZC .

I jeszcze ad. Małych pokoi:
Nie moge mieć domu marzeń  :wink:  nasz styl życia jest taki , ze i tak siedzimy na kupie. Wole mieć zatem większa przestrzeń wspólną .Sypialnie bedą tylko do spania a najmniejszy pokoik do grania na kompie  :smile:  , gości i dla naszej seniorki, kiedy juz bedzie potrzebowała naszej opieki.

----------


## Elfir

nie sadze by PC było konieczne, jeśli dobrze zaizolujesz ściany, podłogę i dach.
Na planie masz piec gazowy.

----------


## Busters

> Panowie dyskutując nt źródeł ciepła namieszali mi w głowie . Warto zatem przy domu ( nie napisałam wcześniej , bo myślałam źe widać na planie) 126 m2 pow. Inwestować w PC? 
> Zależy mi na bezobslugowym ogrzewaniu, ekologicznym i ekonomicznym, jednakowoż w pasywny nie celuję. 
> Będę miała jeden komin, bo żywy ogień musi byc  w salonie stanie koza o najmniejszej możliwie mocy. 
> Oczywiście zaraz po zakończeniu etapu projektowania wysyłam projekt do Asolta i czekam na OZC .


Chodzilo bardziej o to, ze pompa w wiekszych domach i gorzej ocieplonych szybciej sie zwraca i jest bardziej uzasadniona.

Co nie znaczy ze w domu 126m2 bedzie ona nieuzasadniona ekonomicznie, trzeba to policzyc i samemu zdecydowac co sie bardziej oplaca (czy pompa czy np. czysty prad gdzie inwestycja jest duzo tansza)

----------


## pesce

> Chodzilo bardziej o to, ze pompa w wiekszych domach i gorzej ocieplonych szybciej sie zwraca i jest bardziej uzasadniona.
> 
> Co nie znaczy ze w domu 126m2 bedzie ona nieuzasadniona ekonomicznie, trzeba to policzyc i samemu zdecydowac co sie bardziej oplaca (czy pompa czy np. czysty prad gdzie inwestycja jest duzo tansza)


No na chłopski rozum inwestycyjnie najlepiej, ale tu nie chodzi tylko o ogrzewanie, ale o pełne funkcjonowanie domu, gdzie np. Sama WM chodzi cały czas. Biję sie z myślami. 




> nie sadze by PC było konieczne, jeśli dobrze zaizolujesz ściany, podłogę i dach.
> Na planie masz piec gazowy.


Architekt tak narysował, bo chyba do końca mi nie wierzy ze zamierzam zrezygnować z gazu  :wink:  
A Ty Elfir masz właśnie gaz, prawda? Muszę jeszcze raz przeczytać Twój dziennik :smile:  z dawnej lektury pamietam tylko szara elewację i czerwone drzwi  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Mam gaz i nie jestem przekonana czy to był najlepszy pomysł. 
Mam problemy z piecem. Przeglądy są drogie.
Bardzo się wahałam między prądem a gazem. Wybrałam gaz m.in. ponieważ nie mogłam mieć dwóch taryf (pracuję w domu, wiec korzystam z prądu w drogich godzinach).

Moim zdaniem masz za mało miejsca do przechowywania. Zwłaszcza w waszej sypialni.

----------


## pesce

Bede pomniejszala łazienkę tak, żeby w sypialni była szafa na cała ścianę . Szaf będzie 3razy więcej niż w obecnym mieszkaniu  :smile:  musi wystarczyć  :smile:  
Dobrze ze piszesz o gazie, ja "siedzę w domu" wiec tez mnie dwie taryfy kiepsko przekonują  :sad:

----------


## Kaizen

> Oczywiście zaraz po zakończeniu etapu projektowania wysyłam projekt do Asolta i czekam na OZC .


I wtedy policz, co i kiedy się zwróci. A jeszcze lepiej wcześniej, zanim podejmiesz decyzję w sprawie ogrzewania, bo OZC może pomóc zmienić decyzję czy to co do sposobu ogrzewania, czy co do izolacji.
Link do kalkulatorka i moje przemyślenia. Kalkulatorek wprost do porównania sposobów ogrzewania prądem, ale da się też oszacować inne metody ogrzewania.
Co do gazu, to uwzględnij koszt przyłącza, komina, wentylacji.
No i trzeba uwzględnić wymogi EP, żeby nie obudzić się z problemem, jak ktoś zechce sprawdzić, czy dom spełnia wymogi.




> Wole mieć zatem większa przestrzeń wspólną .Sypialnie bedą tylko do spania a najmniejszy pokoik do grania na kompie  , gości i dla naszej seniorki, kiedy juz bedzie potrzebowała naszej opieki.


Dokładnie takie samo podejście mam. I to nie ze względów oszczędnościowych - część dzienna ma integrować i motywować do wspólnego spędzania czasu.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Czemu? Jak ktoś chce mieć dom 300m2 i do tego basen to docieplanie ponad 20cm nie ma większego sensu. Albo ktoś, kto chce mieć dom z bali (niestety, wymogi prawne coraz bardziej utrudniają, bo grubość rośnie ponad rozsądek, jak ktoś nie chce docieplać) - to PC ma ewidentnie sens.
> Czasami docieplenie jest niemożliwe (np. współwłasność i brak zgody pozostałych właścicieli budynku a PC można zainstalować tylko "sobie").
> 
> Przyczyny są mało ważne - ważne, że stwierdzenie o bezsensowności montażu PC w małym i dobrze ocieplonym domu pozostaje prawdziwe i nie masz się co obruszać.


Ktoś kto ma 300 m2 domu i basen to za przeproszeniem ma gdzieś koszty ogrzewania i koszty instalacji, pójdzie w łatwość i wygodę użytkowania, tak żeby nie musiał tego doglądać. Gdyby zależało mu na kosztach ogrzewania zmniejszyłby trochę dom i zrezygnował z basenu. I myślę że koszt zwrotu inwestycji też średnio go będzie interesował. Obalić twierdzenia że PC jako tanie w eksploatacji źródło ciepła zwraca się najszybciej w dużych słabo ocieplonych (lub nie energooszczędnych ) domach raczej się nie da. Jeśli ktoś bierze pod uwagę ekologię i wygodę to PC jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem dla domów energooszczędnych i małych. Inwestycja droga i nie zwróci się szybko (albo wcale), ale rachunek za ogrzewanie takiego domu może być rocznym kosztem rachunku za internet, nic nie trzeba robić, samo działa, może nawet wystarczy prosta PC powietrze-ciecz, czyli bez kombinacji. A czy to bezsensowne - teraz już nie wiem, zostawiam to do oceny inwestorom.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ktoś kto ma 300 m2 domu i basen to za przeproszeniem ma gdzieś koszty ogrzewania i koszty instalacji, pójdzie w łatwość i wygodę użytkowania,


Skąd takie założenie?

Jak ktoś ma 9 dzieci, to trudno wybrać się gdzieś na basen. Warto mieć swój. A 300m2 to wtedy ledwo 27m2/osobę. Nie ma co zmniejszać, bo to tyle, co 108m2/4 osoby. I 4500+ to dalej niewiele na taką gromadkę (liczę, że po podzieleniu przez 11 nawet całkiem spore zarobki pozwolą wziąć 500+ również na pierwsze dziecko).
Nie rozumiem argumentacji w tym kierunku - szukasz na siłę dowodu, że nie ma domu, w którym PC ma sens ekonomiczny? To sprzeczne trochę chyba z tym uwielbieniem dla PC. Oczywiście, że istnieją sytuacje, gdy ma sens ekonomiczny




> Jeśli ktoś bierze pod uwagę ekologię i wygodę to PC jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem dla domów energooszczędnych i małych.



Co ekologicznego jest w PC zasilanej prądem z węgla? Jak ktoś chce być eko, to montuje panele, wiatraki czy biomasę. A nie jakieś urządzenia ze szkodliwym dla środowiska czynnikiem chłodniczym który wcześniej czy później ulotni się albo trzeba będzie zutylizować.

Jak ktoś chce wygodę - to grzeje matami grzewczymi. Praktycznie nie ma się co zepsuć, łatwe sterowanie, zero serwisu.




> nic nie trzeba robić, samo działa, może nawet wystarczy prosta PC powietrze-ciecz, czyli bez kombinacji.


Jak nic nie robisz, to szybko tracisz gwarancję. Trzeba to regularnie serwisować. Czasami naprawiać.

Chyba idealizujesz PC. Ekonomicznie - czasami ma sens, czasami nie. Trzeba policzyć (w małych, dobrze ocieplonych zazwyczaj nie ma). Inne argumenty raczej są nietrafione. Ani to bardziej bezobsługowe (w porównaniu z kablami bardziej obsługowe), ani specjalnie ekologiczne.
EOT z mojej strony. Bo wszystko zostało powiedziane.

----------


## fotohobby

> Skąd takie założenie?
> 
> Jak ktoś ma 9 dzieci,.


 :Lol: 

Za to po przeczytaniu powyższego założenia nie ma sensu czytac dalej  :smile:

----------


## Kemotxb

Kaizen ... skoro PC nie ma sensu w małym dobrze ocieplonym domu to powiedz mi czemu zastosowałeś ją u siebie ? Masz mały dom 115 mkw, dobrze ocieplony (wełna, BK) i już całkiem energooszczędny (podłogówka, WM). Przecież do takiego domu lepszy byłby bufor ...

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen ... skoro PC nie ma sensu w małym dobrze ocieplonym domu to powiedz mi czemu zastosowałeś ją u siebie ?


Nie zrobiłem. Skąd taki pomysł, że na etapie wylewania fundamentów mam już PC?
Ale być może będę musiał - zobaczę, jak dojdę do odpowiedniego etapu, jakie opcje wchodzą w grę ze względów prawnych (grzanie całości prądem 1:1 raczej będzie nielegalne). Jakie z nich są dla mnie akceptowalne funkcjonalnie. I jaka z pozostałych jest najbardziej ekonomiczna.




> Za to po przeczytaniu powyższego założenia nie ma sensu czytac dalej


To nie założenie. To przykład. 
Znam taką rodzinę, co ma 10 dzieci (akurat w ich przypadku faktycznie nie specjalnie muszą się liczyć z kasą - właściciele Aqua-el). Mamusia zrobiła prawko na autobus  :smile: 

Wychodzenie z teorią, że dom 300m i basen to luksus jest bezpodstawne. Basen może być np. wręcz koniecznością albo najtańszym rozwiązaniem, jak ktoś potrzebuje rehabilitacji w wodzie. Zresztą, co to za luksus, co można kupić za 1000zł gdy ktoś podnosi argumenty za wydaniem kilkunastu albo i kilkudziesięciu tysięcy zamiast kilku?

----------


## Kemotxb

> Nie zrobiłem. Skąd taki pomysł, że na etapie wylewania fundamentów mam już PC?
> Ale być może będę musiał - zobaczę, jak dojdę do odpowiedniego etapu, jakie opcje wchodzą w grę ze względów prawnych (grzanie całości prądem 1:1 raczej będzie nielegalne).


No na razie nie zrobiłeś, ale czytając dziennik budowy owszem wspominasz o tym że PC nie jest dla Ciebie, ale od samego początku bierzesz ją w projekt i wyliczenia, kombinujesz z płytą fundamentową aby było "cieplej" i w końcowej zmianie ująłeś że będzie i do CWU i do CO. Tutaj piszesz że PC dla małego domu jest blee a sam ją rozważasz. To samo Busters trochę większy dom (niech będzie podchodzący już pod średni metraż) cytuję z opisu

 "Indywidualny, parterowy - 140m2 uzytkowej+garaż 33m2. Ściana 18cm silikat. 
Ocieplenie: ściany 20cm 0,31, podłoga 20cm 0.36, strop wełna 35-40cm. 
Pompa ciepła+podłogówka+rekuperator."
Czyli całkiem dobrze ocieplony jak mniemam. Rozumiem że przestrzegacie przed błędem ?

----------


## fotohobby

> To nie założenie. To przykład.
> Znam taką rodzinę, co ma 10 dzieci (akurat w ich przypadku faktycznie nie specjalnie muszą się liczyć z kasą - właściciele Aqua-el). Mamusia zrobiła prawko na autobus


Kiepski przykłąd, bo ilość posiadaczy domów z tak liczną rodziną to promil.
 Więc może roztrząsaj bardziej przyziemne przykłady.

----------


## Arturo72

> PC jest dobra dla niewielkich domów, dobrze izolowanych,


Dokładnie,nie powielaj głupot bo jest wręcz odwrotnie.PC w domach małych i bardzo dobrze izolowanych nie jest zbyt racjonalnym rozwiązaniem bo w takich domach grzanie prądem może być korzystniejsze.

----------


## Kaizen

> od samego początku bierzesz ją w projekt i wyliczenia


Nie. Nie mam w projekcie PC.
Owszem, biorę takie rozwiązanie pod uwagę. Od początku biorę wszystkie możliwe rozwiązania. Paliwa stałe potem odrzuciłem (poza kominkiem, jako backupem). Następnie gaz ze zbiornika. Ciągle biorę pod uwagę wszelkie pozostałe rozwiązania na placu boju.





> w końcowej zmianie ująłeś że będzie i do CWU i do CO.



Widzę problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem...
_
Na ten moment u mnie wygrywa tania PC teoretycznie przeznaczona do CWU ale z na tyle mocnymi grzałkami, żeby pod wężownicę dało się podpiąć podłogówkę. Załatwia to też kwestię EP - w końcu urządzenie którym grzeję, to PC. A że ma wbudowane grzałki..._

Jak z tego wywnioskowałeś, że "będzie"? Do decyzji mam jeszcze sporo czasu. I ciągle rozważam. Na końcu policzę wg ostatecznego OZC i mając już "bagaż" przemyśleń podejmę decyzję.
Czyli ani decyzja nie została podjęta, ani obecnie prowadzące rozwiązanie nie oznacza de facto grzania pompą - większość ciepła pochodziłaby z grzałek. Bo nawet mój dosyć mały, najprawdopodobniej dobrze ocieplony, domek raczej nie da się ogrzać sprężarką o mocy grzewczej 1,5-2kW. Zwłaszcza, jak poniżej -7* odmówi w ogóle grzania.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kiepski przykłąd, bo ilość posiadaczy domów z tak liczną rodziną to promil.
>  Więc może roztrząsaj bardziej przyziemne przykłady.


Przepraszam, że doszukiwałem się przykładu, gdy PC ma sens. Co, na zasadzie indukcji matematycznej, dowodziłoby, że w ogóle ma sens.
Czyli optujesz za wersją, że nigdy nie ma sensu ekonomicznego?

----------


## Arturo72

> Ale zastosowanie jej w dużym słabo izolowanym domu tylko po to żeby taniej marnować ciepło (korzystając z energii elektrycznej) i czekać na szybszy zwrot inwestycji to ekonomiczne szaleństwo.


Skoro nie rozumiesz to na cyferkach będzie Ci łatwiej zrozumieć  :wink: Mały,nowy dobrze zaizolowany dom,który potrzebuje na ogrzewanie 5000kWh z COP3 pompy zużyje ok.1600kWh czyli pompa "zaoszczędzi" 3400kWh czyli ok.1000zł Duzy słabo zaizolowany dom,który potrzebuje na ogrzewanie 15000kWh z COP3 zuzyje 5000kWh czyli pompa "zaoszczedzi" 10000kWh czyli ok.3000zł.W którym domu będzie wieksza zasadność PC ?

----------


## fotohobby

> Przepraszam, że doszukiwałem się przykładu, gdy PC ma sens. Co, na zasadzie indukcji matematycznej, dowodziłoby, że w ogóle ma sens.
> Czyli optujesz za wersją, że nigdy nie ma sensu ekonomicznego?


Wnioski tez wyciągasz błędne.

Ma sens, szczególnie w domach średniej wielkości i większych i średnio ocieplonych.

Im mniejszy i lepiej ocieplony dom, tym bardziej inwestycja w PC staje się ekonomicznie wątpliwa.

----------


## Busters

> Skoro nie rozumiesz to na cyferkach będzie Ci łatwiej zrozumieć Mały,nowy dobrze zaizolowany dom,który potrzebuje na ogrzewanie 5000kWh z COP3 pompy zużyje ok.1600kWh czyli pompa "zaoszczędzi" 3400kWh czyli ok.1000zł Duzy słabo zaizolowany dom,który potrzebuje na ogrzewanie 15000kWh z COP3 zuzyje 5000kWh czyli pompa "zaoszczedzi" 10000kWh czyli ok.3000zł.W którym domu będzie wieksza zasadność PC ?


Dobrze, ze juz jestes  :big grin:  Probowalem to wytlumaczyc na cyferkach na poprzedniej stronie - nie pomoglo.




> To samo Busters trochę większy dom (niech będzie podchodzący już pod średni metraż) cytuję z opisu
> 
>  "Indywidualny, parterowy - 140m2 uzytkowej+garaż 33m2. Ściana 18cm silikat. 
> Ocieplenie: ściany 20cm 0,31, podłoga 20cm 0.36, strop wełna 35-40cm. 
> Pompa ciepła+podłogówka+rekuperator."
> Czyli całkiem dobrze ocieplony jak mniemam. Rozumiem że przestrzegacie przed błędem ?


Ale sie uczepiles  :big grin:  Nie potrafisz zrozumiec  tego co piszemy wiec nie wiem jak mamy dyskutowac. 
Moj dom jest ocieplony dobrze (a raczej dopiero bedzie) ale nie bardzo dobrze. Nie mam plyty tylko zwykle lawy wiec  tutaj tez jest troche strat.

Nie bede sie rozpisywal bo to nie ma sensu, powiem tylko ze mam wykoane OZC i wiem co ile bedzie kosztowac. Dlatego moge podjac swiadoma decyzja oparta na wyliczeniach. Kazdy powinen zrobic to samo.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Skoro nie rozumiesz to na cyferkach będzie Ci łatwiej zrozumieć Mały,nowy dobrze zaizolowany dom,który potrzebuje na ogrzewanie 5000kWh z COP3 pompy zużyje ok.1600kWh czyli pompa "zaoszczędzi" 3400kWh czyli ok.1000zł Duzy słabo zaizolowany dom,który potrzebuje na ogrzewanie 15000kWh z COP3 zuzyje 5000kWh czyli pompa "zaoszczedzi" 10000kWh czyli ok.3000zł.W którym domu będzie wieksza zasadność PC ?


Rozumiem mechanizm zwrotu inwestycji. Czym ogrzewasz swój mały dobrze zaizolowany dom ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Rozumiem mechanizm zwrotu inwestycji. Czym ogrzewasz swój mały dobrze zaizolowany dom ?


Pompą ciepła p-w ale potrzeby domu na ogrzewanie mam praktycznie takie same jak na cwu a to się sumuje czyli 5500kWh na c.o+4500kWh na cwu i masz 10000kWh na całość. Po COP daje 3300kWh.
Gdyby był to większy dom z wiekszymi potrzebami pompa więcej by oszczedzila energii co powinno być logiczne dla wszystkich.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Pompą ciepła p-w ale potrzeby domu na ogrzewanie mam praktycznie takie same jak na cwu a to się sumuje czyli 5500kWh na c.o+4500kWh na cwu i masz 10000kWh na całość. Po COP daje 3300kWh.
> Gdyby był to większy dom z wiekszymi potrzebami pompa więcej by oszczedzila energii co powinno być logiczne dla wszystkich.


I jest logicznie. Teraz powiedz za ile lat zwróci się inwestycja w PC, albo ile na nią wydałeś ? I co skłoniło Cię do jej zainstalowania ?

----------


## Arturo72

> I jest logicznie. Teraz powiedz za ile lat zwróci się inwestycja w PC, albo ile na nią wydałeś ? I co skłoniło Cię do jej zainstalowania ?


16tys.zl,w stosunku do prądu jako najtanszego systemu grzewczego "zwróci" mi się po 6-7 latach czyli jeszcze  2-3 lata  :wink: 
Paliw stalych i gazu ziemnego nie brałem pod uwagę bo to są drogie systemy grzewcze biorąc pod uwagę koszt inwestycji i koszt eksploatacji.
Oczywiście rozpatrywanie systemów grzewczych pod tym kątem odbyło się przed budową i przed adaptacją.

----------


## Kemotxb

Więc owa PC dość szybko się zwróci mimo że masz mały i dobrze ocieplony dom. Biorąc pod uwagę oczywiście porównanie dla samego prądu. Hm więc chyba możesz takie rozwiązanie polecić ... sam jestem zainteresowany po tych wszystkich wyliczeniach.  :tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> Więc owa PC dość szybko się zwróci mimo że masz mały i dobrze ocieplony dom. Biorąc pod uwagę oczywiście porównanie dla samego prądu. Hm więc chyba możesz takie rozwiązanie polecić ... sam jestem zainteresowany po tych wszystkich wyliczeniach.


Najpierw to poznaj potrzeby domu na energię do ogrzewania...
Po drugie zużycie energii na cwu jest też podstawową sprawą bo w energooszczędnych domach niejednokrotnie będzie wyższe niż na c.o a zużyć i zapłacić za nią trzeba.

----------


## lotpaj

Te wszystkie wyliczenia, to o kant dupy potłuc.
Chcesz mieć pompę ciepła, to zapytaj, która firma zrobi ci to porządnie i montuj!
Chłopie, gdybym ja czytał te wszystkie pierdoły, co na tym forum różni ludzie piszą i, nie daj Boże, się ichnimi opiniami przejmował, to już dawno wylądowałbym w jakimś Wariatkowie!
Jak masz dostęp do gazu, to kocioł na paliwo stałe jest lepszy. Jak nie masz dostępu do gazu, to gaz jednak byłby lepszy. Jak masz zamiar ogrzewać pompą ciepła, to lepiej prądem, a jak, kuwa, nie masz prądu, to najlepiej wiatrakami..
Człowieku, tutaj to jest lepiej niż w Krychnowicach! Nie daj się zwariować i rób swoje  :wink:

----------


## Busters

Bo jak wiekszosc osob wie, forum jest dla osob myslacych i potrafiacych wyciagac wnioski.
Jak ktos nie potrafi to montuje to co mu pierwszy lepszy instalator wmowi.

----------


## Jarek104

a tak wracając do tematu..
sugerujecie mi podłogówkę w całym domu. OK, z tego pewnie skorzystam. Rozumiem ze w takim układzie zdecydowanie lepiej płytki niz panele na podłogę?
Pytanie czym ogrzewać mały, w miarę dobrze wyizolowany,parterowy dom?

robimy lustrzane odbicie tego
http://tani-domek.com.pl/oferta,o-powierzchni-94-m2

----------


## Arturo72

> a tak wracając do tematu..sugerujecie mi podłogówkę w całym domu. OK, z tego pewnie skorzystam. Rozumiem ze w takim układzie zdecydowanie lepiej płytki niz panele na podłogę?


Możesz nawet dać parkiet.



> Pytanie czym ogrzewać mały, w miarę dobrze wyizolowany,parterowy dom?


Jeśli zbudujesz go z głową to ogrzewanie takiego domu prądem wyjdzie najtaniej.Tak,tak,wiem,"suweren" uważa też,że ogrzewanie prądem jest bardzo drogie

----------


## Kaizen

> Pytanie czym ogrzewać mały, w miarę dobrze wyizolowany,parterowy dom?


Policzysz OZC, określisz funkcjonalność (np. czy bierzesz pod uwagę przerzucanie worków lub butlę na działce albo czy masz rurę), to da się policzyć, co wychodzi najkorzystniej finansowo.
Tak bez danych, to dostaniesz tylko deklaracje wiary wyznawców poszczególnych metod ogrzewania.
A domek wcale nie wygląda na dobrze izolowany. Powiedziałbym, że w okolicach minimum. EPS na fundament to IMO nieporozumienie (powinien być XPS) i tylko 5 cm. Tylko 15 cm na ścianie i jeszcze najgorszego EPSa jaki się da znaleźć (0,042)? 20cm wełny na strop to minimum - ja mam 40. I jeszcze ściema, że okna mają mieć K=0,7 (trzeba naprawdę się postarać, żeby z opisu zrozumieć inaczej). Idę o zakład, że to współczynnik dla pakietu szybowego, a nie dla okna. Żeby osiągnąć K=0,7 dla całego okna, to trzeba kupić okno z czołówki energooszczędności za bardzo nierozsądne pieniądze, dla rozrzutnych fanatyków pasywności.

----------


## Elfir

Jarek - podłogówka niskotemperaturowa ogrzewa się do temperatury ok. 35-38 stopni maksymalnie. Można układać także parkiet, ale najlepiej z gatunków stabilnych (dąb i egzotyka) oraz z klepek w małym rozmiarze (chociaż jak ktoś dysponuje kasą, to są rozwiązania z długich dech) i niezbyt grubych. Lepiej się sprawdza olejowany niż lakierowany.  Pod parkiet warto zagęścić ułożenie rurek. 

Warto jednak rozważyć, czy na parterze chcesz mieć parkiet - domek to nie mieszkanie, piachu najczęściej nanosi się więcej, chociażby z racji, że często wchodzi się przez taras. 

W tej kłótni prąd czy PC duże znaczenie ma świadomość, że im lepiej zaizolowany dom, tym źródło ciepła odgrywa mniejsza rolę w rachunkach ogrzewania, za to niebagatelną rolę w kosztach budowy. 
Natomiast ma przełożenie na rachunki za ciepłą wodę. Jeśli w twojej rodzinie zużycie CWU jest spore, to grzanie wody prądem może wyjść drogo. 

Proces projektowo-decyzyjny musi polegać na kompromisach: jeśli uszczknę kosztów na izolacji domu to muszę wydać więcej na źródło ciepła lub liczyć się z większymi kosztami eksploatacji.

Budżet ograniczony do 300 tyś. nie pozwoli na budowę dużego domu, który jest jednocześnie energooszczędny.

----------


## Jarek104

dom ma być mały, jesteśmy we dwójkę i to się nie zmieni.
Zużywamy dużo ciepłej wody, w domu cenimy temperaturę komfortową, ok 20 stopni.
Chatę kupuje gotową, od dewelopera. Na chwile obecną jest pole, budowa rusza ok kwietnia-maja z oddaniem domu na wrzesień. Tak, wiem, nie powinno sie stawiac domu w 3 miesiące.
Na izolacje i ogrzewanie mam wplyw. To, co wrzucalem to propozycja standardowa, mogę do niej doplacic i pewne parametry zmienić, stąd moje posty.
Juz wiem, że podłoga i dach mają dostać więcej, fundamenty też. Styropian na ściany inny, grubszy niekoniecznie

Z oknami tez mi się wydaje, ze to wspołczynnik szyb a nie okien. Ale maniakiem pasywnosci nie jestem, jak wydam 100zł rocznie więcej na ogrzewania to nie usiądę w koncie i nie bedę płakał.
Nie podoba mi się wizja groszku jako opału, ale z drugiej strony nie widze alternatywy PC jest poza naszym budżetem niestety, gazu nie ma i nie zanosi się, aby miał być. Pozostaje prąd i pellet.
Są gdzies kalkulatory jak to wychodzi w dłuższym czasie? No i jak cenowo jednostki sterujące? Pewnej kwoty teraz przekroczyc niestety nie mogę.
Ewentualnie zmiana w późniejszym czasie z groszku na pellet albo na prad wchodzi w grę? Oczywiście bez rozkuwania połowy domu..

----------


## imrahil

> PC jest poza naszym budżetem niestety, gazu nie ma i nie zanosi się, aby miał być. Pozostaje prąd i pellet.


sam nie mam PC, bo mam zbyt ciepły dom i była nieopłacalna. ale ciągle nie wiem jak to niektórzy liczą, że PC jest poza budżetem, a kotłownia węglowa się mieści?

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie podoba mi się wizja groszku jako opału, ale z drugiej strony nie widze alternatywy PC jest poza naszym budżetem niestety, gazu nie ma i nie zanosi się, aby miał być. Pozostaje prąd i pellet.


Czyli tak samo jak w przypadku "mitów" z podłogówką "jasne umysły" wcisnęli Ci do głowy,że pompa ciepła to kosmiczne pieniądze  :big grin:  A czy wiesz,że pompa ciepła szczególnie do tak małego domu wyjdzie taniej niż pellet ?Paliwo stałe będzie do tego domu będzie droższe i od prądu i od pompy ciepła  :smile:

----------


## Jarek104

w zakupie?
Kotłownia węglowa to prawdopodobnie ok 5tys zł za piec. Ogarniesz mi za tyle PC?
Ja nie patrzę na zwrot w ciągu 20 lat, niestety patrzę na to, co mam wydać teraz. PC za 40-50tys na start jest poza moim budżetem
chyba że o czymś nie wiem i mżna kupić i zainstalować PC w cenie kotła węglowego

----------


## Arturo72

> w zakupie?Kotłownia węglowa to prawdopodobnie ok 5tys zł za piec. Ogarniesz mi za tyle PC?Ja nie patrzę na zwrot w ciągu 20 lat, niestety patrzę na to, co mam wydać teraz. PC za 40-50tys na start jest poza moim budżetemchyba że o czymś nie wiem i mżna kupić i zainstalować PC w cenie kotła węglowego


Kotłownia weglowa to nie tylko kocioł,dobry kocioł z podajnikiem to ok.7tys.zł do tego kotła MUSISZ postawić komin ok.4-5tys.zł już masz 11-12tys.zł,do kotłą MUSISZ mieć kotłownię czyli jakieś 10tys.zł już masz ponad 20tys.zł.Dobry kocioł na pellet to zdrowo ponad 10tys.złDo tego domu możesz mieć pompę ciepła za 20tys.zł,która nie potrzebuje komina i nie potrzebuje kotłowni.Tak jak mówiłem,podobnie jak z podłogówką opierasz się na mitach "niezbyt jarzacych"  :big grin: Pompa ciepła 40-50tys.zł ?

----------


## fotohobby

Jeszcze komin. - 3-4 tyś z obróbką
Parę metrów kwadratowych po 2000tys zł/m2 brudnego pomieszczenia, które mógłbyś wykorzystać inaczej.

----------


## Elfir

w kotłowni mógłbyś zrobić pralnię, suszarnię i miejsce do przechowywania. 
Jak będziesz miał paliwo stałe, to będzie tam tylko piec i pył.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kotłownia węglowa to prawdopodobnie ok 5tys zł za piec.


Dolicz komin spalinowy i, prawdopodobnie, wentylacyjny. I kominiarza.

Najtańsza PC którą można brać pod uwagę (przynajmniej ja biorę) kosztuje kwotę, o jakiej piszesz. Podobnie kosztują markowe używki kilkuletnie.

http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-meeti...634461116.html

Niewiele więcej (albo i podobnie) kosztują PC PW ze zintegrowanym zasobnikiem do CWU.

----------


## kaszpir007

> w kotłowni mógłbyś zrobić pralnię, suszarnię i miejsce do przechowywania. 
> Jak będziesz miał paliwo stałe, to będzie tam tylko piec i pył.


U mnie w kotłowni jest kocioł na paliwo stałe (ekogroszek) , jest też regał (spiżarnia) , jest też pralka i robi za pralnio-suszarnię ...

Jest tak u mnie od 5 lat ...

I problemu nie ma , ale oczywiście wymaga to pewnej konsekwencji i dbania o czystość ...

Ale oczywiście sterylnej czystości nie ma ...

W kotłowni pranie super szybko schnie , czasami kilka godzin i suche ...

Co nie zmienia faktu że w nowo budowanym domu kocioł na paliwo stałe to przezytek ..

----------


## Elfir

Nie widziałam jeszcze takiej kotłowni.  Chyba, że na czas ładowania i czyszczenia pieca zdejmujesz pranie. Potem wszystko dokładnie sprzątasz, myjesz na mokro.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Nie widziałam jeszcze takiej kotłowni.  Chyba, że na czas ładowania i czyszczenia pieca zdejmujesz pranie. Potem wszystko dokładnie sprzątasz, myjesz na mokro.


Oczywiście że na czas załadunku opału i czyszczenia wyjmuję pranie z kotłowni. Pranie jest na przenośnej dużej suszarce i mogę szybko wstawić pranie do kuchni. Pranie w kotłowni bardzo szybko schnie i nie ma potrzeby aby stało tam przez wiele wiele godzin.

Oczywiście po każdym załadunku , czy też czyszczeniu kotła i wywalania popiołu czyszczę kotłownię (na mokro podłogi).
Muszę zachować czystość .

----------


## Elfir

no u mnie suszy się bez tego całego sprzątania  :big grin:

----------


## kaszpir007

> no u mnie suszy się bez tego całego sprzątania


No cóż , takie wady kotła na paliwo stałe ..

Mi szkoda było aby kotłownia była tylko kotłownią , tym bardzej że u mnie kotłownia jest przejsciowa pomiędzy garażem a kuchnią.

Ale to nie zmienia faktu że do nowo budowanego domu wstawianie kotła nie ma sensu , tym bardzije do tak małego domu

----------


## MiśYogi

> I wtedy policz, co i kiedy się zwróci. A jeszcze lepiej wcześniej, zanim podejmiesz decyzję w sprawie ogrzewania


Gdyby tak podchodzić do sprawy, to ludzie nie jeździliby na wakacje za granicę, nie kupowaliby drogich samochodów, drogiej odzieży itd., bo to się nie zwraca.  :Smile: 
Dla mnie wygoda też ma znaczenie i mi się kalkuluje zapłacić za to, myślę, że nie jestem w tym jedyny.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dla mnie wygoda też ma znaczenie i mi się kalkuluje zapłacić za to, myślę, że nie jestem w tym jedyny.


A w czym PC jest wygodniejsza od DeviMat+DeviLink?
Gdyby dla mnie wygoda była bezcenna, to właśnie Devi bym zainstalował.

----------


## MiśYogi

> A w czym PC jest wygodniejsza od DeviMat+DeviLink?
> Gdyby dla mnie wygoda była bezcenna, to właśnie Devi bym zainstalował.


Elektryczne jest wygodne i bezobsługowe, ale CO tradycyjne już takie nie jest. Ludzie nie liczą własnej pracy, koszt palenia w piecu to spokojnie 5 tys. zł własnej pracy rocznie.
Ja jestem za tym, że jeśli to nie będzie dużo większy koszt, wybieram wariant bardziej ekologiczny i nie potrzebuję bata nad sobą w postaci przepisu, bo robię to z przekonania. Z czasem będzie się płacić więcej za większe niszczenie środowiska, w tym kierunku to zmierza, wystarczy popatrzeć na wprowadzony współczynnik EP. 

Mam porównanie Polski i Niemiec. Jeśli chodzi o izolacje, to pewno połowa budynków w Niemczech nie spełnia standardów z 2017 roku, nie spełnia też wcześniejszych. Ale takich powszechnych smogów, jak w Polsce, w Niemczech nie ma i z czasem u nas trzeba będzie coś z tym zrobić, a to jest wielki problem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Z czasem będzie się płacić więcej za większe niszczenie środowiska, w tym kierunku to zmierza, wystarczy popatrzeć na wprowadzony współczynnik EP.


Tak, mamy okres wypaczeń i wycierania sobie gęby ekologią.
Co jest bardziej ekologicznego w paleniu w śmieciuchu biomasą, że ma współczynnik 0,2, niż w grzałce elektrycznej której dali współczynnik 15x wyższy (3,0)?
Rozumiem, że ekonomicznie przez straty mogłoby tak wyjść. Ale ekologicznie? Idę o zakład, że dla uzyskania tej samej ilości ciepła w mojej podłodze spalając biomasę wyemituję dużo więcej syfu do atmosfery, niż elektrownia nawet na węgiel brunatny z uwzględnieniem strat w przesyle.

Wszystko spalane w domu ma dużo lepszy współczynnik, niż prąd. Gdzie tu ekologia?

Jakoś namawiają mocno ludzi do montowania czegoś, do czego można wrzucić trociny, pelet czy brykiet ze słomy. Czy nawet węgiel.

----------


## MiśYogi

> Tak, mamy okres wypaczeń i wycierania sobie gęby ekologią.
> Co jest bardziej ekologicznego w paleniu w śmieciuchu biomasą, że ma współczynnik 0,2, niż w grzałce elektrycznej której dali współczynnik 15x wyższy (3,0)?
> Rozumiem, że ekonomicznie przez straty mogłoby tak wyjść. Ale ekologicznie? Idę o zakład, że dla uzyskania tej samej ilości ciepła w mojej podłodze spalając biomasę wyemituję dużo więcej syfu do atmosfery, niż elektrownia nawet na węgiel brunatny z uwzględnieniem strat w przesyle.
> 
> Wszystko spalane w domu ma dużo lepszy współczynnik, niż prąd. Gdzie tu ekologia?
> 
> Jakoś namawiają mocno ludzi do montowania czegoś, do czego można wrzucić trociny, pelet czy brykiet ze słomy. Czy nawet węgiel.


Dziwię się, że się dziwisz, zazwyczaj jesteś bardzo skrupulatny.
Nie mamy elektrowni wodnych, jak Norwegia, nie mamy geotermii, jak Islandia. Mamy energię z bardzo zasiarczonego węgla. Spalanie biomasy jest dużo bardziej ekologiczne, niż spalanie kiepskiego węgla. A gdzie straty przy przesyle energii, transport węgla?
Niemcy mają oczyszczalnie ścieków w każdej wiosce, oczyszczalnia produkuje przy okazji biogaz z biomasy, ten gaz jest wykorzystywany. Spalanie biogazu jest optymalne, bo dostajemy, w wyniku spalania, dwutlenek węgla i wodę.
Mamy dużo do zrobienia albo możemy myśleć "dla nas jest to nieopłacalne, nasze dzieci się nie liczą, zanieczyszczenie środowiska nas nie obchodzi."  Dla mnie jest to myślenie egoistyczne i krótkowzroczne.

----------


## Kaizen

> Mamy energię z bardzo zasiarczonego węgla.


W elektrowniach z komina leci praktycznie tylko CO2 i para wodna. I to ma współczynnik 3,0.

Ten sam, zasiarczony węgiel spalony w domu, w kociołku, 1,1 . I co z tego, że spalę go 1/3 tego, co elektrowni, skoro i tak kilka rzędów więcej syfu poleci do atmosfery. I to przy założeniu, że palę tylko dobrym węglem. A w śmieciuchu aż się prosi wrzucić coś innego.

Nie wiem, co mają ścieki w Niemczech do CO. Ale u nich też prąd głównie z węgla.

To ściema, że chodzi o ekologię. Gdyby faktycznie o nią chodziło, to spalanie paliw stałych w domach miałoby współczynnik rzędu 3/4/5. Na pewno dużo wyżej, niż prąd z węgla nawet.

----------


## MiśYogi

> W elektrowniach z komina leci praktycznie tylko CO2 i para wodna. I to ma współczynnik 3,0.
> 
> Ten sam, zasiarczony węgiel spalony w domu, w kociołku, 1,1 . I co z tego, że spalę go 1/3 tego, co elektrowni, skoro i tak kilka rzędów więcej syfu poleci do atmosfery. I to przy założeniu, że palę tylko dobrym węglem. A w śmieciuchu aż się prosi wrzucić coś innego.
> 
> Nie wiem, co mają ścieki w Niemczech do CO. Ale u nich też prąd głównie z węgla.
> 
> To ściema, że chodzi o ekologię. Gdyby faktycznie o nią chodziło, to spalanie paliw stałych w domach miałoby współczynnik rzędu 3/4/5. Na pewno dużo wyżej, niż prąd z węgla nawet.


Nie masz racji, chociaż szczerze chciałbym, żeby tak było.
Obecnie nie mamy takich technologii do odsiarczania spalin i dlatego jest taka awantura o ten węgiel. 
Mówisz pewno o tych dużych kominach do odprowadzania pary po chłodzeniu? Swoją drogą, to polska myśl technologiczna i nasz patent, musiałem pochwalić.  :wink:  Tam faktycznie leci sama para, chociaż malowniczo wygląda i fajnie się na nich protestuje.  :wink:  To przytyk do Greenpeace.

Kominy do spalania są smukłe i wysokie. 
Elektrownia Bełchatów  emituje 2,68 kg SO2 /MWh, taka jest prawda. Jest postęp w odsiarczaniu, kosztuje to drogo, ale to jeszcze nie to. Przy spalaniu biogazu, mamy zero siarki.

Ciekawostka. Przy hutniczych sprawach, kupuje się węgiel drzewny, ponieważ węgiel kamienny i brunatny mają za dużo siarki i parametry stali byłyby marne. I tyle odnośnie obecnych technologii odsiarczania.

Co do technologii spalania węgla w domu, masz rację, w domu są dużo gorsze parametry. Ale to nie wpływa na całokształt, chociaż warto promować zdrowsze rozwiązania, a biopaliwa są tańsze od węgla, choćby słoma czy owies. W Niemczech są wiatraki, jest biogaz, jest spalanie oleju, ale nie pali się węglem w domowych piecach, głównie pali się olejem opałowym. Przy dużej produkcji, pali się węglem, ale oni mają węgiel dobrej jakości, chociaż dużo mniej, niż my.
Ustalone współczynniki mają swoją logikę w polskich warunkach. Można się z tym nie zgadzać, ale nie jest to zupełnie bez sensu.

Trochę odbiegliśmy od tematu.  :Smile:

----------


## cob_ra

> Nie masz racji, chociaż szczerze chciałbym, żeby tak było.
> Co do technologii spalania węgla w domu, masz rację, w domu są dużo gorsze parametry. Ale to nie wpływa na całokształt, chociaż warto promować zdrowsze rozwiązania, a biopaliwa są tańsze od węgla, choćby słoma czy owies. W Niemczech są wiatraki, jest biogaz, jest spalanie oleju, ale nie pali się węglem w domowych piecach, głównie pali się olejem opałowym. Przy dużej produkcji, pali się węglem, ale oni mają węgiel dobrej jakości, chociaż dużo mniej, niż my.
> Ustalone współczynniki mają swoją logikę w polskich warunkach. Można się z tym nie zgadzać, ale nie jest to zupełnie bez sensu.
> 
> Trochę odbiegliśmy od tematu.


Jeśli miliony domów spala wegiel to nie ma to znaczenia? 

Co do palenia słomą, owsem. Zobacz ile gospodarstw mniejszych i średnich polikwidowało się. Ile ziemi leży odłogiem, bo się nie opłaca. Uważasz, że teraz będą dla siebie siać owies aby mieć czym palić? To będzie opłacalne? 

Od kiedy grzanie olejem jest opłacalne? W firmie gdzie pracowałem w sumie 8 lat jest ogrzewanie olejowe, budynek spory ponad 300m2. Rozliczanie wg zużycia. Budynek ojca, syn wynajmuje pomieszczenie sklepu i piwnicy jako magazyn. Od 5 lat firma ogrzewana prądem. Grzejniki elektryczne, okresy przejściowe grzanie klima. Koszty o połowe niższe przy prądzie niż grzanie olejem. Budynek średnio ocieplony nie więcej jak 10cm na zew.

----------


## Kaizen

> Elektrownia Bełchatów  emituje 2,68 kg SO2 /MWh, taka jest prawda.


A ile by poszło do atmosfery, gdyby ten sam węgiel brunatny spalić w kotle w domku jednorodzinnym?

----------


## MiśYogi

> Jeśli miliony domów spala wegiel to nie ma to znaczenia? 
> 
> Co do palenia słomą, owsem. Zobacz ile gospodarstw mniejszych i średnich polikwidowało się. Ile ziemi leży odłogiem, bo się nie opłaca. Uważasz, że teraz będą dla siebie siać owies aby mieć czym palić? To będzie opłacalne? 
> (...)
> Koszty o połowe niższe przy prądzie niż grzanie olejem.


Opłaca się siać owies na opał, słoma też się opłaca. Oczywiście, przy dopłatach.
Opłaca się palić owsem, też widziałem wyliczenia. I to jest dobry kierunek, chociaż nie optymalny.
Piec do palenia słomą trochę kosztuje, jakieś 15 tysięcy, awaryjność jest spora, wytrzymuje to z 9 lat. Mam informacje z pierwszej ręki od osoby, która ogrzewa długi czas i nie pierwszym piecem. Mimo wszystko, to jest opłacalne.

Do ogrzewania olejowego nie zachęcałem. Lepsze to, niż palenie węglem, to fakt, ale czasami nie da się podłączyć całej wioski do prądu o takiej mocy.
Faktem jest, że w Niemczech nie ma takiego smogu, jak w Polsce, ja to widzę cały czas, przejechałem się wczoraj w dłuższą trasę po Polsce, jestem załamany. Jeśli Niemcy palą w kominku, to każdą deskę z odzysku oglądają dokładnie, żeby nie palić farbą, płytą klejoną. Obawiam się, że palenie byle czym i węglem, przekłada się bardzo na zdrowie Polaków.




> A ile by poszło do atmosfery, gdyby ten sam węgiel brunatny spalić w kotle w domku jednorodzinnym?


To fakt. Niewiele osób ma dobry piec i do tego potrafi optymalnie palić. Poza tym, duży piec z wysokim kominem, to jest to. Rozpala się raz, potem utrzymuje wysoką temperaturę spalania przez cały czas.
Jeśli to było pytanie w rodzaju "czy dżuma jest gorsza, czy grypa z powikłaniami", to się zgadzam, grypa z powikłaniami jest lepsza.  :wink:

----------


## cob_ra

Nie wiem, kiedyś tego nie czułem(10-15 lat) temu nie było tyle syfu, ostatnio mało wiatru to syf totalny zawieszony w powietrzu w mojej okolicy. Gryzie w gardle momentami. Albo ludzie śmieciami palą. 

Piszesz 15k za piec do palenia słomą, do tego praca własna-dopłaty nie będa do końca życia jak dla siebie. Wątpie, że jeśli więcej osób pojdzie w temat ceny nie pójdą do góry. Spora awaryjność jak piszesz. Wolę grzanie akumulacyjne w 2t, lub pompa ciepła która będzie u nas. Spokój, czysto w kotłowni pralnia.

----------


## Frofo007

Panowie - nie ma co się zastanawiać, tylko prąd, pompa ciepła lub gaz. Etat palacza we własnym domu i kotłownia po prostu się nie opłaca. Ja według OZC z pompą ciepła za 20tyś wydam 1020zł rocznie na ogrzewanie 190m2. Odchodzi komin, kotłownia i piec - na to samo wychodzi jeśli mówimy o koszcie inwestycji a nic nie muszę robić i mniej płacę co roku.

----------


## piotrek0m

Dużo edukacji przed nami. Chyba wszyscy moi rozmówcy uważali, że gaz będzie bardzo drogi i radzili groszek lub choćby kominek z płaszczem wodnym. Niestety, swoje przekonania opierają na rachunkach za ogrzewanie domów z lat 70-80 i poniemieckich. Od znajomej z poczty wiem, że w tym okresie ludzie płacą 600-800 zł za gaz co 2 miesiące ! No i to warunkuje przekonania co do gazu - jest drogi. Wielu mieszkańców takich domów powracało do kotłów na groszek. Zwykle to osoby 50+, ale kształtują przekonanie swoich mało zorientowanych dzieci i innych inwestorów. Tak więc edukacja i jeszcze raz edukacja.

----------


## e_gregor

> Piec do palenia słomą trochę kosztuje, jakieś 15 tysięcy, awaryjność jest spora, wytrzymuje to z 9 lat. Mam informacje z pierwszej ręki od osoby, która ogrzewa długi czas i nie pierwszym piecem. Mimo wszystko, to jest opłacalne


Czyli 1600zł rocznie trzeba odłożyć na wymianę pieca. To już jest sporo prądu

----------


## MiśYogi

> Chyba wszyscy moi rozmówcy uważali, że gaz będzie bardzo drogi i radzili groszek lub choćby kominek z płaszczem wodnym. Niestety, swoje przekonania opierają na rachunkach za ogrzewanie domów z lat 70-80 i poniemieckich. Od znajomej z poczty wiem, że w tym okresie ludzie płacą 600-800 zł za gaz co 2 miesiące !


Nie liczy się wielu rzeczy w domu. Przy dobrej izolacji, każde urządzenie jest ważne.
Są w domu 4 osoby, to już jest 400 W. Do tego telewizor, komputer, lodówka, wszystko grzeje, a tego się nie wlicza do ogrzewania.
Może kosztować tanio ogrzewanie, tylko najpierw trzeba włożyć w dom.  :Smile: 
Śmiesznie w tym kontekście wyglądają rozmowy ze znajomymi. Jedni zachęcają do remontu starej chałupy, bo mury i dach już są, a przecież później to będą duże koszty przy zachowaniu starej technologii.
Inny się chwalił że ocieplił dom styropianem 8 cm.  :Smile:  Następny budował dom i zamiast regulaminowej wełny 40 cm daje mniej, "bo to przecież i tak wystarczy". Potem mówią, że ogrzewanie jest drogie.




> Czyli 1600zł rocznie trzeba odłożyć na wymianę pieca. To już jest sporo prądu


Tak, tylko tam jest specyficzna sytuacja. Dom jest spory, ma ponad 300 m2 i sklep na dole, więc stale się wietrzy. Dom jest stary, więc nie spełnia standardów ocieplenia. Przy innym rozwiązaniu, koszt byłby dużo wyższy, a teraz jest ciepło. Piec, jak piec, może coś się zepsuć, jak w innych. Nie jest to najprostsza konstrukcja, więc może być bardziej awaryjny. A wytrzymuje tylko 9 lat i więcej nie chce.  :Smile:  Rozwiązanie chyba nie jest najgorsze, skoro nie zostało zmienione i w tamtej sytuacji jest optymalne.
Pewno przy małym domu w dobrej technologii, co innego by się lepiej sprawdziło.

----------


## Kalisa

> Dużo edukacji przed nami. Chyba wszyscy moi rozmówcy uważali, że gaz będzie bardzo drogi i radzili groszek lub choćby kominek z płaszczem wodnym. Niestety, swoje przekonania opierają na rachunkach za ogrzewanie domów z lat 70-80 i poniemieckich. Od znajomej z poczty wiem, że w tym okresie ludzie płacą 600-800 zł za gaz co 2 miesiące ! No i to warunkuje przekonania co do gazu - jest drogi. Wielu mieszkańców takich domów powracało do kotłów na groszek. Zwykle to osoby 50+, ale kształtują przekonanie swoich mało zorientowanych dzieci i innych inwestorów. Tak więc edukacja i jeszcze raz edukacja.


Zgadzam się w 100 %. Ja mam dość mały ( 108 m ) dom, rachunki za gaz w okresie zimowym nie przekraczają 250 zł za miesiąc. Dom jest wybudowany z hotbloka, ale to nie mój wybór, kupiłam rozpoczętą budowę. Koszt ogrzewania mnie satysfakcjonuje , choc wiem że można zejść poniżej tej kwoty budując bardziej energooszczędnie.

----------


## MiśYogi

Kalisa, 
czy możesz coś więcej napisać o tej technologii? Wiem, że są różne kształtki. Jak to wygląda w praktyce, szczególnie montaż okien, zwieńczenie ściany i połączenia ze stropem?

----------


## Wykona

> Panowie - nie ma co się zastanawiać, tylko prąd, pompa ciepła lub gaz. Etat palacza we własnym domu i kotłownia po prostu się nie opłaca. Ja według OZC z pompą ciepła za 20tyś wydam 1020zł rocznie na ogrzewanie 190m2. Odchodzi komin, kotłownia i piec - na to samo wychodzi jeśli mówimy o koszcie inwestycji a nic nie muszę robić i mniej płacę co roku.



I tą samą pompą będziesz grzał C.W.U.?
Czyli za sezon grzewczy średnio zapłacisz 200 zł/m-c?

Ja uważam, że na dziś jedyne rozsądne rozwiązanie dla C.O. (podłogówka wodna) + C.W.U. to prąd + fotowoltaika (rozliczenie roczne) + gotowanie na indukcji. Wtedy odpada ew. FV za gaz z opłatami stałymi.

ps. użytkownik kotła gazowego

----------


## Kalisa

> Kalisa, 
> czy możesz coś więcej napisać o tej technologii? Wiem, że są różne kształtki. Jak to wygląda w praktyce, szczególnie montaż okien, zwieńczenie ściany i połączenia ze stropem?


Niestety niewiele wiem na ten temat bo kupiliśmy dom w ssz, a nawet trochę więcej bo z tynkami.
Mogę tylko dodać że mój kierownik budowy , który nadzorował tą budowę od początku, twierdził że taniej byłoby wybudować dom z " normalnych " pustaków plus bardzo dobre ocieplenie. Łatwiej też znaleźć ekipę która potrafi budować np. z silki niż z hotbloka.

----------


## MiśYogi

> Niestety niewiele wiem na ten temat bo kupiliśmy dom w ssz, a nawet trochę więcej bo z tynkami.
> Mogę tylko dodać że mój kierownik budowy , który nadzorował tą budowę od początku, twierdził że taniej byłoby wybudować dom z " normalnych " pustaków plus bardzo dobre ocieplenie. Łatwiej też znaleźć ekipę która potrafi budować np. z silki niż z hotbloka.


Hotblok jest z keramzytu, więc pewno tylko do niezbyt obciążonych parterówek? Tak mnie to zaciekawiło, bo wyszło mi na szybko, że na same ściany zewnętrzne musiałbym wydać co najmniej 60 tysięcy złotych!  :Smile:  Już nawet nie liczyłem listew przy oknach. System jest ciekawy, w całości jest nie na każdą kieszeń, ale przy wykończeniach okien może bym się i pokusił o zakup niektórych elementów.

Wieneberger też ma fajne cegły z wypełnieniem z wełny mineralnej, ale są tylko w odwrotnym układzie, same szerokie i wąskie do ściany 44 cm. Gdyby były takie po 25 cm, może by się udało to montować wokół okien. Jest też Porotherm aku w firmie Wieneberger, one mają po 25 cm, dałoby się to wypełnić wełną, ale ma inne zamki.

----------


## Kalisa

Mamy parterówkę z lanym stropem. Poprzedni właściciel planował tam zrobić 2 pokoje , my z tego pomysłu zrezygnowaliśmy i całkiem zamknęliśmy poddasze. 
 Z tego co wiem to poprzedni właściciel był w fabryce hotbloka w Niemczech, tam zapoznał się z tą technologią, ale czy stamtąd ściągał materiały - nie wiem. Materiał w Polsce  jest drogi , może dlatego tak mało popularny. Plus jest taki że dom jest ciepły, nie wychładza się szybko , z kolei latem przy spuszczonych roletach nie nagrzewa się zbyt szybko.

----------


## UZII

Hej, proszę o Waszą ocenę kosztorysu tego projektu.
http://https://z500.pl/projekt/788/Z...pa-ciepla.html

Planujemy zmienić pc na piec na ps i zlikwidować balkon. Druga łazienka może poczekać na wykończenie nawet parę lat - póki co jest nas trójka, w tym jedno jeszcze przez parę lat będzie potrzebowało pomocy przy kąpieli  :wink:  
Posiadam działkę, wykonawców instalacji elektrycznej, hydraulicznej i płytkarza w najbliższej rodzinie :smile:   Lokalizacja - Bolesławiec na Dolnym Śląsku. 
Wymagania mamy skromne - podłógówka we wszystkich pomieszczeniech, ew. w sypialniach kaloryfery. Bez odkurzaczy centralnych, alarmów itd.

140 m2 za 300 tyś z kuchnią, łazienką i dwoma szafami na wymiar - da się zrobić?

----------


## creative_21

budować będziecie sami czy jakaś ekipa ? 
stan SSO wyjdzie pewnie około 170 tys. przy ekipie

co do twoich instalatorów i płytkarzy to też za darmo nie będą robić  :smile:  jeżeli są dobrzy to też będą chcieli pewnie coś dostać
30tys okna z roletami
5 tys. drzwi we
instalacje c.o. cwu. kanalizacja rekuperator około 50 tys.
ocieplenie ze 20tys
10 tys elektryk
wylewki ok 8 
tynki 10tys

tak w przybliżeniu  :smile:

----------


## grend

Kuchnia za 10 tysiecy czy za 50 tysiecy ?, łazienka za 5 tysięcy czy za 35 tysięcy ? Szafy za 10 tysiecy czy za 3 tysiące ?

Do stanu developerskiego nie ma mozliwości aby zapłacić powyżej 2000 za m2 - takie jest moje zdanie

----------


## portaga

> 140 m2 za 300 tyś z kuchnią, łazienką i dwoma szafami na wymiar - da się zrobić?


NIE DA SIĘ - nie da się - NiE dA SiĘ - będę powtarzał to jak mantrę, aby przestrzec was przed huraoptymizmem, bo sam tak myślałem, przed budową. 
Za 360tys, będzie ciężko, a z najbliższą rodziną radzę nie wchodzić w umowy wykonawcze.

----------


## grend

> NIE DA SIĘ - nie da się - NiE dA SiĘ - będę powtarzał to jak mantrę, aby przestrzec was przed huraoptymizmem, bo sam tak myślałem, przed budową. 
> Za 360tys, będzie ciężko, a z najbliższą rodziną radzę nie wchodzić w umowy wykonawcze.


Raczej JA nie dałem rady....

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Absolutnie nie ma szans! Buduje podobny dom, SSO 150 000, SSZ 170 000. 300 000 to stan developerski, bo dochadzą jeszcze instalacje, tynki, wylewki, zabudowa poddasza i elewacja.

----------


## turalyon

Dołączam się do tych opini. Na forum się przyjął wzór ze średnio metr domu na gotowo to 2 500zł.  Ale liczy się pow. Całkowita a nie użytkową

----------


## Frofo007

Odwieczne pytanie  :wink: 

Wszystko zależy od danego przypadku, np. sąsiad miał problemy z gruntem i wydał około 50tyś więcej na fundament niż gdyby budował w dobrych warunkach gruntowych.
Nie wliczając w to projektu, adaptacji, kierownika budowy, przyłączy mediów, ogrodzenia itp. to 300tyś powinno starczyć na stan deweloperski. Oczywiście wszystko zależy też od tego gdzie mieszkasz. Mi np. najtańsza ekipa za robociznę SSO zawołała 60tyś a w innym miejscu Polski, skąd mam kosztorys inwestor wydał 30tyś.

----------


## Elfir

> Dołączam się do tych opini. Na forum się przyjął wzór ze średnio metr domu na gotowo to 2 500zł.  Ale liczy się pow. Całkowita a nie użytkową


Na gotowo?
Ja to liczę jako deweloperski.

Na gotowo nikt nie jest w stanie oszacować, chyba, że brac jakieś konkretne standardy wykończenia.

Na dodatek przy obecnie zaostrzonych przepisach dotyczących energooszczędności mało który dom obejdzie się bez droższych rozwiązań - cieplejszej izolacji, WM, lepszych oknach.

----------


## hannusza

Witajcie,

Odświeżę temat, który śledzę od jakiegoś czasu. Pora na weryfikację naszych planów. Będę wdzięczna za pomoc przy oszacowaniu kosztów.
Dokładnie rozchodzi się o ten projekt:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...htm?mirror=yes
No i właśnie, czy jest realna szansa wybudować go (systemem zleconym) w kwocie 300 tys. zł od stanu 0 do stanu deweloperskiego?
Powierzchnia netto chałupy to 140,2 m kw.
Poniżej szczegóły:
- do ceny budowy nie wliczamy kosztu zakupu działki, ta już jest, kosztu przyłączy, projektu i adaptacji go przez architekta, chodzi o budowę od stanu "0" do stanu deweloperskiego, nie pod klucz, nie liczymy też ogrodzenia, podjazdu (bruków), drewnianego tarasu z tyłu domu i aranżacji ogrodu
- co do samego projektu, ten najbardziej odpowiada naszym wymaganiom, także nic nie zmienialibyśmy w projekcie. Ściany zewnętrzne: pustak ceramiczny, dachówka cementowa płaska jak na wizualizacji, rynny cynkowe, kominek zostaje (z nadmuchem ciepłego powietrza na pokoje na poddaszu), ogrzewanie na kocioł gazowy, ogrzewanie podłogowe na parterze + łazienka na górze, kaloryfery w sypialniach na piętrze
i to by było chyba na tyle  :smile: 

Będę wdzięczna za pomoc w oszacowaniu kosztorysu w starciu z budżetem  :smile: 

Dzięki!

----------


## Busters

Jak dla mnie to stan deweloperski  za 250tys jest spokojnie do zrobienia, maly prosty domek.
Tylko jak dla mnie, przy takim metrazu korzystniej byloby zrobic parterowke.. zobaczcie ile miejsca tracicie na same schody. Ogranicza was dzialka?

Ogrzewanie podlogowe na calosci, po co chcesz komplikowac instalacje? Skad Wy bierzecie te informacje, ze podlogowka w sypialniach jest szkodliwa  :big grin: 
Gaz moim zdaniem tez bez sensu, zbyt drogo na taki maly domek. Dobre ocieplenie i zdecydowanie prad.

----------


## Elfir

> Skad Wy bierzecie te informacje, ze podlogowka w sypialniach jest szkodliwa 
> .


Od producentów grzejników lub z poradników z lat 70-tych, gdzie w podłogówkę dawano wrzątek z pieca na śmieci.

----------


## Busters

to jest przerazajace.. laik w dobrej wierze probuje wycztac cos madrego i znajduje takie glupoty. Musi chyba ze 20lat minac zeby ten mit zostal obalony..
Zreszta cala budowlanka to jeden wielki bajzel  :big grin:

----------


## Kemotxb

Na początku myślałem że budowa domu będzie trochę prostsza, ale z dnia na dzień jest coraz gorzej, nie ma jednoznacznych odpowiedzi na praktycznie każdy temat, wszędzie są opinie, wymysły, kombinacje. O ile jeśli laik to pisze to normalne ale to fachowcy robią więcej błędów niż Ci którzy z budowlanką dopiero zaczynają. Trzeba było iść do szkoły budowlanej  :wink:  teraz miałbym mniejszy mętlik w głowie  :wink: .

----------


## fotohobby

Nie przesadzaj.... Dobry KB, żeby na konstrukcję i izolację miał oko, trochę własnego poszperania w innych tematach i wszystko będzie zbudowane zgodnie z oczekiwaniem....

----------


## Kemotxb

Kierownik budowy to ma pilnować żeby jakoś budowa szła, żeby budynek wymiary trzymał, wysokości i grubości stropów, czy zbrojenie dobrze. To podstawowe ważne sprawy i tutaj jego rola się kończy. A jest cała masa szczegółów w których tkwi reszta gdzie można łatwo coś spartolić począwszy od budowy fundamentów po dach i instalacje. O te właśnie szczegóły trzeba dbać samemu. Dla przykładu dam rurociąg ciepła sieciowego którego zaprojektowanie zleciłem fachowcowi i teraz się głowie jak to zrobić w realu. Ma przechodzić przez garaż 6 m do kotłowni rura średnicy 125 mm (dokładnie to dwie cieńsze rurki w izolacji piankowej o tej średnicy) i jak to teraz wprowadzić przez garaż żeby spadek był, żeby przepust zrobić, zawory odcinające, żeby kołami po tym nie jeździć, żeby wylewki nie kuć. W innym temacie sprawę odgromówki i bednarki próbujemy rozgryźć.

----------


## fotohobby

Przyłącza gazu, ciepła systemowego, prądu i wody zostawiłem ludziom z uprawnieniami i doświadczeniem - bez wtrącania się.
Instalację elektryk zrobił mi dokładnie tak, jak chciałem (choć o uziemienie zadbał sam - to jego wiedza)
Podłogówkę i WM zaprojektowałem sam, bo miałem wrażenie, że po roku na Forum wiem o tym więcej, niż NIEKTÓRZY projektanci. 
Wszystko działa zgodnie z oczekiwaniami.

----------


## Ec-Synek

> Dobre ocieplenie i zdecydowanie prad.


Chcesz powiedzieć, że prądem ogrzeję taki domek taniej niż gazem ?! ... bez jaj.





> Ogrzewanie podlogowe na calosci, po co chcesz komplikowac instalacje?


Gadałem ostanio z pewnym gościem, który stawiał dom niewiele ponad rok temu i powiedziałem mu, że u siebie w domu to bym chciał samą podłogową instalację, a on stwierdził że też by chciał ale nie da rady ogrzać całego domu tylko podłogówką bo temp. w owej instalacji jest zbyt niska.
W rezultacie zrobił podłogę + grzejniki. Jak to jest w rzeczywistości ?

----------


## przemo1

> Chcesz powiedzieć, że prądem ogrzeję taki domek taniej niż gazem ?! ... bez jaj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadałem ostanio z pewnym gościem, który stawiał dom niewiele ponad rok temu i powiedziałem mu, że u siebie w domu to bym chciał samą podłogową instalację, a on stwierdził że też by chciał ale nie da rady ogrzać całego domu tylko podłogówką bo temp. w owej instalacji jest zbyt niska.
> W rezultacie zrobił podłogę + grzejniki. Jak to jest w rzeczywistości ?


W rzeczywistości, to ja mam parter w podłogówce + łazienkę na poddaszu. Pokoje na poddaszu z grzejnikami - posłuchałem mojego instalatora. Zarówno parter jak i poddasze nie mają problemu z dogrzaniem - niepotrzebnie tylko sobie skomplikowałem układ grzejnikami (mieszacz). Rób podłogówkę 100% - żeby mieć pewność, że da radę ogrzać cały dom nie trzeba pytać znajomych - trzeba zrobić projekt i znaleźć dobrego wykonawcę (podobnie zresztą, jak przy grzejnikach).

----------


## surgi22

Zdecydowanie 100% podłogówka.

----------


## Elfir

> Chcesz powiedzieć, że prądem ogrzeję taki domek taniej niż gazem ?! ... bez jaj.


Nie. Ale wysokie koszty inwestycyjne gazu pozwolą ci na wyrównanie różnicy kosztów ogrzewania między gazem a prądem na najbliższe 8-10 lat co najmniej.

Koleś z którym gadałeś postawił sobie zimną szopę a nie współczesny dom, skoro nie umie go dogrzać podłogówką.
Jak podłogówka to tylko w 100%. Żadnego mieszania systemów.

----------


## Busters

> Chcesz powiedzieć, że prądem ogrzeję taki domek taniej niż gazem ?! ... bez jaj.
> 
> Gadałem ostanio z pewnym gościem, który stawiał dom niewiele ponad rok temu i powiedziałem mu, że u siebie w domu to bym chciał samą podłogową instalację, a on stwierdził że też by chciał ale nie da rady ogrzać całego domu tylko podłogówką bo temp. w owej instalacji jest zbyt niska.
> W rezultacie zrobił podłogę + grzejniki. Jak to jest w rzeczywistości ?


Zapytales czy wybudujesz dom w danym budzecie wiec odpisalem ze mozna nawet i taniej ale trzeba przemyslec projekt i zastanowic sie nad paroma kwestiami.
Grzanie pradem w 2taryfie jest niewiele drozsze niz gaz tylko, ze inwestycja jest kilka razy tansza (5tys zamiast 15-20) Dodatkowo robiac podlogowke wodna zawsze mozesz w przyszlosci wpiac pompe ciepla. Mozesz tez w przyszlosci dolozyc OZE.

Kilka juz osob napisalo (ktore juz wybudowaly i mieszkaja) ze maja tylko podlogowke i nie ma zadnych problemow (zreszta nie spotkalem sie jeszcze z opinia zeby ktos mial problem z dogrzaniem przy samej podlogowce chyba ze ma mega zrabana instalacja i 5cm na scianie)
Tak wiec staraj sie unikac takich ludzi i porad. Na forum jest pelno tematow i darmowej wiedzy wiec korzystaj ile mozesz i dobrze sie przygotuj do budowy  :smile:

----------


## Ec-Synek

*Busters* ja nie pytałem, ale dzięki za odpowiedź  :smile: 
Swoją drogą może mi ktoś powiedzieć jaki jest przedział/zakres W/mkw od którego możemy mówić, że dom jest energooszczędny ?

Druga sprawa. Zaobserwowałem ostatnio, że jest taka tendencja to stawiania grubych ścian i dociepleń też o dużych szerokościach. 
Rozumiem, że robimy w ten sposób z domu swego rodzaju termos, ale czy nie ma potem problemu z wentylacją w takich pomiesczeniach ?
Pytam ponieważ rzucił mi się wcześniej w oczy post jakiegoś kolegi na forum, który wspominał że ludzie robią remonty chwilę po wybudowaniu domu bo okazuje się, że zrobili "puszkę" a w domu słaba wentylacja.
W takim razie zapytam, jaką należałoby zastosować wentylację aby takiego problemu nie było ?

Sam chciałbym wybudować dom jak najbardziej energooszczędny (na ile pozwolą finanse) ponieważ nie chcę wykończyć się finansowo przy jego utrzymaniu, a żona lubi mieć ciągle ciepło ;/

----------


## fotohobby

Skoro chcesz wybudować "dom jak najbardziej energooszczędny" to i tak musisz wykonać wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła, więc problemu złej wentylacji nie ma

----------


## salki

> Szybkie pytanie:
> 
> Czy ten projekt: http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/roma/210
> da się wybudować do stanu zamieszkania za 280 tyś?
> 
> Albo inaczej: mam do kupienia za ok. 200 tyś ten dom w stanie SSO na działce 10ar. Chciałbym za 150 tyś zrobić wykończeniówkę z oknami itd. Założenie jest takie, że robocizna własna dotyczy wszystkich instalacji (prąd, woda, kanalizacja, ogrzewanie), materiały raczej nisko-średnia półka (Panele, płytki zwyczajne itd) - dom ma być dla emerytów więc nie ma co szaleć. Czy za 150 tyś wykończę dom ze stanu SSO? Dodam jeszcze, że nie wliczam w to spraw ziemno-ogrodowych i ogrodzeniowych.



Prawie rok temu zadałem to pytanie, po czym zaryzykowałem i teraz mogę tylko napisać, że warto było  :smile:  całość z działką wartą ok. 100 tyś wyszła ok. 370 tyś, czyli dom+przyłącza+wykończenie (w tym ogrodzenie i brama przesuwna + furtka) kosztował ok. 270 tyś. W chwili obecnej dom jest zamieszkany od ponad 2 tygodni  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> W takim razie zapytam, jaką należałoby zastosować wentylację aby takiego problemu nie było ?


Przy obecnych przepisach już nie wybudujesz z grawitacyjną, wiec problem ci się rozwiązał.

Nie wybudujesz też domu z cienką izolacją, bo przepisy nie pozwalają.

----------


## VanS1

Od pewnego czasu szukam w budżecie ok 500 tys domu typu bliźniak. Niestety po 3 miesięcznych poszukiwaniach jestem praktycznie z niczym. Oferty są stosunkowo kiepskie. Znalazłem w ostatnim czasie możliwość zakupu działki 574 m2 - linia frontu 18m2, wydany MPZP na domy jednorodzinne. Działka w cenie ok 215 tys. zł. Jak myślicie czy za ok 300 tys zł jestem w stanie się wybudować do stanu deweloperskiego? Wielkość domu to ok 130 m2. Niestety nie mam za dużej wiedzy na ten temat - jedynie posiadam szczątkowe informacje nabyte na tym forum. Co radzicie?

----------


## Elfir

MPZP określa koszty budowy?  :big grin:

----------


## Busters

> Prawie rok temu zadałem to pytanie, po czym zaryzykowałem i teraz mogę tylko napisać, że warto było  całość z działką wartą ok. 100 tyś wyszła ok. 370 tyś, czyli dom+przyłącza+wykończenie (w tym ogrodzenie i brama przesuwna + furtka) kosztował ok. 270 tyś. W chwili obecnej dom jest zamieszkany od ponad 2 tygodni


Napisz cos wiecej, jaki naklad pracy wlasnej jaka czesc tej kwoty to sso, jaka deweloperka a jaka wykonczenie. Pomozesz innym  :smile:

----------


## VanS1

> MPZP określa koszty budowy?


Zapomniałem o kropce. Poprawione.

----------


## salki

> Napisz cos wiecej, jaki naklad pracy wlasnej jaka czesc tej kwoty to sso, jaka deweloperka a jaka wykonczenie. Pomozesz innym


A więc było to tak:

przymierzaliśmy się z żoną do budowy domu wg projektu Rodzinny 1 pracowni Domy z Wizją. Wszystko szło w dobrym kierunku, dopóki przypadkiem nie znalazłem w okolicy domu w stanie surowym otwartym do sprzedania w dobrej cenie. Szybka decyzja i zmiana planów - kupujemy bo jest okazja.
Kupiliśmy SSO domu wg projektu ROMA - IGN Projekty Domów - http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/roma/210

Dom w stanie SSO wraz z działką ok. 1000 m2 kosztował nas niecałe 200 tyś. Na całość inwestycji mieliśmy przeznaczone 350-370 tyś więc zabraliśmy się do roboty.
Co się dało robiliśmy sami, co się nie dało robiły ekipy. Miało być bardzo skromnie, ale w wielu przypadkach stwierdzaliśmy, że szkoda dziadować i lepiej kupić coś droższego/lepszego itd  :smile:  - gdybyśmy się trzymali planu byłoby trochę taniej, ale czy lepiej?  :smile: 
Niektóre koszty zdziwiły mnie na plus, inne na minus  :smile:  np. drogo dość wyszły przyłącza gazu i prądu. Musieliśmy również kopać studnie głębinową.
W międzyczasie wyszło też kilka fuckupów typu źle obcięte krokwie i deski czołowe podrynnowe musiałem zamawiać 7 cm grube  :smile: 

Był plan, żeby schody betonowe obłożyć kaflami - wyszłoby pewnie z 6000 taniej, ale jednak dąb to dąb, wyszły pięknie. 

Koszty są takie:

- koszty związane z zakupem - 198 234,00 zł
- przyłącza (prąd, gaz, kanalizacja) + studnia głębinowa - 17 709,06 zł
- instalacje (Woda, CO - grzejniki i podłogówka na RTLach, piec gazowy Buderus kondensacyjny, kotłownia, prąd + rozdzielnia, kanalizacja, internet, alarm, TV z multiswitchem) - wszystko robione samemu - 27 685,24 zł
- Wylewki (sama wylewka - firma zamówiona, zaś styropian, folie itd po naszej stronie) - 8315,04
- Tynki (cementowo-wapienne) - ekipa - 8076,90
- Okna i drzwi zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne (ekipa do zewnętrznych, wewnętrzne sami) - 16 353,00 zł
- poprawki na dachu, okna dachowe fakro 4szt, orynnowanie itd - ekipa - 8794,00 zł
- ogrodzenie przednie - panelowe + brama przesuwna panelowa 5m + furtka (bramę montowała ekipa, ogrodzenie i furtkę my sami) - 6286,40
- ścianki działowe (sami - razem z SSO nabyliśmy pełen pokój Porothermu 12 cm  :smile:  i resztek cegieł z komina) - 1643,83
- kuchnia ikea + wyposażenie - 16 923,53
- łazienki - wyposażenie (prysznic dół, prysznic góra, wanna góra, 2 x geberit, 1x bidet, umywalka 60 na dół i inne bzdeciki) - wszystko montowaliśmy sami - 7330,55
- pokoje wyposażenie (w sumie to nie wszystkie pokoje są wyposażone, ale mieszkać się da, dużo rzeczy z;abrane z poprzedniego lokum) - 2937,35
- schody - obłożenie schodów betonowych - trepy dębowe + barierka - ekipa wynajęta - 10000,00 zł
- elewacja zewnętrzna - ekipa - 20 000,00 zł
- Poddasze - sami - 8097,39 zł
- Podłogi - kafle - ekipa - 8245,00 zł
- Podłogi - panele (40zł / m2) - sami - 5290,69 zł
- Farby i gładzie - wynajęty 1 gość - 2020,75
- Inne - 2194,96 zł
RAZEM do tej pory: 376 137,69

i  żeby było ciekawie... dom jest już zamieszkany... ale nie przez nas... w domu mieszkają teście mojej żony (czyli moi rodzice  :wink:  ), którzy wykorzystali okazję by wyrwać się z bloku.   My planujemy już budowę następnego domu i nie będzie to niestety Rodzinny 1, ale plany są po to, żeby je zmieniać  :big grin:

----------


## daamiann88

Czy przy projekcie ZX100, kwota 350 tyś do wprowadzenia będzie realna? Działkę już posiadam.
Dom na płycie fundamentowej, ściany z silikatów, wentylacja mechaniczna, bez kominów, grzanie prądem.
Przyjmując że wszystkie prace wykończeniowe będą robione własnymi siłami (wylewki i tynki firma)?

----------


## compi

Wg mnie spokojnie dacie radę. Ryzyko finansowe to płyta i silikaty. Łatwiej i szybciej wykonasz prace przy gazobetonie.

----------


## meczesiu

> Czy przy projekcie ZX100, kwota 350 tyś do wprowadzenia będzie realna? Działkę już posiadam.
> Dom na płycie fundamentowej, ściany z silikatów, wentylacja mechaniczna, bez kominów, grzanie prądem.
> Przyjmując że wszystkie prace wykończeniowe będą robione własnymi siłami (wylewki i tynki firma)?


Dach tego projektu może pociągnąć znaczną sumę.

----------


## zabamix

Jak myślicie czy 270 tys wystarczy na wybudowanie?
https://z500.pl/projekt/718/Z210_GLt...ne-ogolne.html
Wyrzucam kominek ale za to będzie wykusz(niestety żona chce  :Smile:  ....) 
z210glt
Sam wyciągne mury, firma dach, elektryka sam, ogrzewanie sam, tynki firma, posadzki firma, wykończeniówka (regipsy panele itp) sam, elewacja sam.

----------


## Busters

Jesli faktycznie zrobisz tyle sam to raczej realne.

----------


## hudy8

Dzień dobry. Ja też tak liczę i szacuję ile wyjdzie mnie budowa takiego oto domu: http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...jaskolka_i/180 
Powierzchnia użytkowa 140m2 - a całkowita 170m2. 
Prosił bym speców o pomoc w oszacowaniu SSZ i stanu deweloperskiego.
Budowę zaczynam w kwietniu ale kupiłem już trochę materiałów z powodu wzrostu cen.

Do tej pory fizycznie mam kupione lub zaliczkowane:
Beton komórkowy na ściany i na ściany działowe + stal - 18400
drewno na więźbę,  szalunek i stemple -  9500
komin systemowy + kominy wentylacyjne - 3200
dachówka+ okna dachowe + rynny + membrana + reszta akcesoriów 15500
okna - 13000
firma budowlana za SSO - 52000

Razem: 98600

Z moich obliczeń beton na fundament i strop - 17000
Nie liczę bo nie wiem ile wejdzie pozostałych materiałów od gwoździ po piach, styropian na fundament  itd.

Czy SSZ przy tych kwotach które już podałem jestem w stanie zamknąć w kwocie 140tys?

Teraz stan deweloperski ile może wyjść jeśli:

Instalacja elektryczna będzie robiona przez mojego kuzyna elektryka więc liczę tylko materiał, 
Tynki robię z teściem murarzem wiec liczę tylko materiał
Ocieplenie poddasza będę robił sam.
Ocieplenie zewnętrzne oraz elewacje także mam zamiar robić sam z kuzynem który sie tym zajmuje na co dzień.

Instalacja CO + CWU - na razie fachowcy wyliczyli mi na kwotę od 24tys do 33tys (materiał + kocioł + robocizna)
Wylewki będzie robiła firma gdyż wole przy podłogówce nie grzebać z wylewkami. Firma wyceniła mi je na 6500zł - nie liczę styropian, folii itd

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Licz SSZ 150 000
Elektryka - materiał około 5 000 PLN (kuzyn będzie po pracy za darmo pracował? Przez miesiąc?)
CO CWU wg oferty. JEST W TYM WOD-KAN?
Tynki materiały - 6000-7000 zł (ile to będziecie robić? U Mnie dwóch ludzie tynki maszynowe robili 10 dni roboczych (450 m2)
Poddasze materiały 10 000 PLN
Wylewki 6500 zł
Styropian 3000 - 4000 zł
Balustrady - 500-600 zł za mb
Elewacja materiał - 60 zł za m2


Drzwi garażowe od 3000 zł
Drzwi wejściowe z dostawą 3000 - 6000 zł

----------


## hudy8

Elektrykę ja będę rozkładał według wskazówek kuzyna a on to wszytko do kupy  podłączy. Tynki mogę robić nawet 3 miesiące nie spieszy mi się żaden kredyt mnie nie goni a jak mam zaoszczędzić ponad 10tys to mogę się pomęczyć. Tynki firma policzyła mi na 18-19tys także różnica spora przy pracy samodzielnej.
Instalacje są z wod-kan. Drzwi garażowe mam wyliczone z Wiśniowskiego z automatyką 2400. A drzwi wejściowe to ze złota liczysz?

----------


## Pod

Brama Garażowa z Wisnoowskiego 2400? Najtansza jaką widziałem z najmniejszym rozmiarze czyli chyba 2150 x2150 z max rabatem (kolejny zakup) policzyli mi chyba 2950zł. NOrmalnie minimum to chyba 3200.
Tynki może zrobisz w 3 miesiące albo i nie... Jak bedziesz przy okazji uczył to wyjdzie tak sobie i potem bedziesz musial dolozyc kilka tys na poprawki lub gladz. Tynkowanie to nie jest coś co powinno sie robić samemu...

----------


## compi

Dobre drzwi wejściowe,  szczególnie te wyeksponowane na słońce muszą kosztować. O odporności na inne czynniki nawet nie piszę.  Mam za prawie 5 tyś. i do końca nie jestem zadowolony. Szukaj komptomisów tak by potem nie remontować gotowego domu.

----------


## dwiecegly

Kwestia tego czy te drzwi za 5tyś są lepsze od tych za 2,5. Bo zwykle nie są.

----------


## fotohobby

Z moich obserwacji (mam taki i takie) wynika, ze droższe jednak są lepsze...

Co do tynkowania - u mnie firma położyła tynki gipsowe Knauf Diamant na 4+.
Sam bym sie do tege efektu nie zbliżył. 
A i tak widzę parę wad, szczegolnie, kiedy kinkiet rzuci światło niemal równolegle go powierzchni ściany. Gdybym robil to sam, to już bym myślało ekipie do gładzi....

----------


## Kemotxb

I kupisz sobie takie drzwi wejściowe za 5 tysięcy czy więcej i ... strach przez nie wchodzić żeby nie uszkodzić, nie zawadzić, nie trzasnąć, będziesz na nie dmuchał i chuchał, oprawisz w ramki. Puknijcie się w głowę. Drzwi mają służyć, mają być w miarę szczelne i nie przepuszczać zbyt wiele ciepła i tyle, nic nie da antywłamaniowa wkładka, rygle czy inne bzdety. Złodziej wejdzie oknem, bramą garażową, albo poradzi sobie z zamkiem w kilka minut, wejdzie wyjdzie i drzwi będą nie ruszone. Strata ciepła ... przez okna wylatuje znacznie więcej i jest ich cała masa w domu, drzwi wejściowe są przeważnie jedne i mają małą powierzchnię. Odporność na słońce (UV), deszcz, śnieg ... a okna też takie kupujecie za każde jedno dajecie 5 tysi ? Na co to komu, kup drzwi za tysiaka i wymień co 10 lat, będziesz miał nowe, ładne, nowoczesne,  nie będziesz się przejmował ryską na okleinie, czy wyblakłym kolorem. W domu ważne są elementy stałe których się nie wymienia i tam inwestuje się kasę. Takie pierdoły jak drzwi które można zdemontować w minutę i założyć nowe w kolejne kilka minut to przerost formy nad treścią a walenie w to pieniędzy to chwyt marketingowy.

----------


## hudy8

Nie zgodzę się. Na moim terenie jest jedna firma która wytwarza bardzo dobre , drewniane drzwi wewnętrzne w cenie o połowę niższej niż znane firmy. Niestety ale trzeba szukać okazji. Np wyceniono mi pokrycie dachu na 15,5tys a dwie inne hurtownie za to samo chcą 20 i 21tys. Jak ktoś nie chce szukać okazji to niech buli i nie narzeka.

----------


## pesce

> Nie zgodzę się. Na moim terenie jest jedna firma która wytwarza bardzo dobre , drewniane drzwi wewnętrzne w cenie o połowę niższej niż znane firmy. Niestety ale trzeba szukać okazji. Np wyceniono mi pokrycie dachu na 15,5tys a dwie inne hurtownie za to samo chcą 20 i 21tys. Jak ktoś nie chce szukać okazji to niech buli i nie narzeka.


Daj namiar na drzwi wewnętrzne  :smile:

----------


## Busters

Rowniez poprosze, bede niedlugo na kupnie  :big grin:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

hudy 8 miał w projekcie drzwi z bocznym naświetlem, a to  nie drzwi tylko 1,5 drzwi. Naświetla chodzą po 1 500 -2000 zł jak się orientowałem.
Nie ma szans kupić drzwi z dostawką (szerokość 140-150 m) poniżej 3-4 tyś zł. Średnia kosztują 4-5 tyś zł a lepsze (dobre drewniane lub aluminiowe jeszcze sporo drożej)

Zobacznie ceny dobrych drzwi stalowych np. WIK...., albo drewnianych np. DOOR.... 

Ja się nie zgodzę, że drzwi to tylko drzwi, kupić pierwsze lepsze i zmieniać co 2 lata.... już widzę, jak wszyscy zmieniają drzwi....

Dla Mnie drzwi to wizytówka domu. Nieprawdą jest, że drzwi droższe wcale nie są lepsze od tych tańszych.

Tynki - u Mnie gipsowe utwardzone 27 zł za m2. 450 m2 chłopaki robili dwa tygodnie, z efektu jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## fotohobby

> I kupisz sobie takie drzwi wejściowe za 5 tysięcy czy więcej i ... strach przez nie wchodzić żeby nie uszkodzić, nie zawadzić, nie trzasnąć, będziesz na nie dmuchał i chuchał, oprawisz w ramki. Puknijcie się w głowę. Drzwi mają służyć, mają być w miarę szczelne i nie przepuszczać zbyt wiele ciepła i tyle, nic nie da antywłamaniowa wkładka, rygle czy inne bzdety. Złodziej wejdzie oknem, bramą garażową, albo poradzi sobie z zamkiem w kilka minut, wejdzie wyjdzie i drzwi będą nie ruszone. Strata ciepła ... przez okna wylatuje znacznie więcej i jest ich cała masa w domu, drzwi wejściowe są przeważnie jedne i mają małą powierzchnię. Odporność na słońce (UV), deszcz, śnieg ... a okna też takie kupujecie za każde jedno dajecie 5 tysi ? Na co to komu, kup drzwi za tysiaka i wymień co 10 lat, będziesz miał nowe, ładne, nowoczesne,  nie będziesz się przejmował ryską na okleinie, czy wyblakłym kolorem. W domu ważne są elementy stałe których się nie wymienia i tam inwestuje się kasę. Takie pierdoły jak drzwi które można zdemontować w minutę i założyć nowe w kolejne kilka minut to przerost formy nad treścią a walenie w to pieniędzy to chwyt marketingowy.



Nie mam zamiaru co 10 lat wymieniać drzwi. Tym bardziej, ze wowczas po 3-5 latch od wymiany znów byłyby gorsze, niż te porządne.
Wymina drzwi to nie minuta, szczególnie jeśli trzeba wyrywać ościeżnice....

Co do okien - też zapłaciłem sporo, przy czym okna w porównaniu do dzwi eksploatowane są o wiele mniej. W moim pokoju komputerowym okno otwarte bylo w ciągu 2 lat może z 8 razy.

----------


## kubek86

> Nie zgodzę się. Na moim terenie jest jedna firma która wytwarza bardzo dobre , drewniane drzwi wewnętrzne w cenie o połowę niższej niż znane firmy. Niestety ale trzeba szukać okazji. Np wyceniono mi pokrycie dachu na 15,5tys a dwie inne hurtownie za to samo chcą 20 i 21tys. Jak ktoś nie chce szukać okazji to niech buli i nie narzeka.


Poproszę o namiar na tą firmę co robi drzwi wewnętrzne.

----------


## hudy8

Wyślę wam namiary po powrocie do domu. Firma jest z Małopolski.

----------


## Busters

To dla mnie idealnie  :big grin:  Moze jeszcze blisko Krakowa! Pewnie jakas firma z okolic Wadowic/Kalwarii tam jest cale zaglebie meblarskie.

----------


## pesce

> Wyślę wam namiary po powrocie do domu. Firma jest z Małopolski.


To dla mnie i bustersa idealnie  :smile: 

Ja juz od dawna szukam drzwi zewnętrznych . W projekcie miałam drzwi z doświetlem bocznym. Czad i w ogóle cudo. Jak zaczęłam wycenac to mi mina rzedła.
Ostatecznie zmieniłam na drzwi z szybka. I zmńiejszylam wymiarydrzwi. Wolę cieplejsze i porządniejsze drzwi niż takie z bajerami.
Widziałam stalowe drzwi gerdy po kilku latach.... Tragedia. Nie chciałabym wymieniać drzwi w stosunkowo nowym domu.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

O tym pisałem,

drzwi z dostawką są super i super drogie...mało kto zwraca na to uwagę a później się okazuje, że większość zmniejsza otwór na drzwi bo dobre drzwi z dostawką kosztują 5-6 tyś zł...

Z małopolski AFP robią wypasione drzwi $$$$

----------


## compi

Drzwi(ładne drzwi)wygodne, a więc 100-110cm,  z doświetleniem, dobrymi okuciami, zamkami, wzmocnieniem, regulacją we wszystkich kierunkach i dobrą powłoką muszą kosztować. Na moje regularnie skacze duży pies. Oprócz mycia nic nie trzeba robić. Nie nawet zadrapania. O wewnętrznych drzwiach nawet nie trzeba się rozpisywać. Te tanie są często zniszczone już na etapie zdejmowania taśmy malarskiej. Papierowe okleiny, papierowe wsad wewnętrzny i karton jako szkielet. Czasami minimalny ramiak drewniany wewnątrz.

----------


## Kemotxb

To masz chyba ratlerka a nie dużego psa. Mój też skacze i nie jest wcale duży i drzwi nie są dla niego żadnym problemem potrafi zarysować wszystko. No chyba że masz drzwi z diamentu. Albo może napisz ile za nie dałeś i ile razy regulowałeś je we wszystkich kierunkach ?

----------


## dwiecegly

Też jestem ciekawy jakie drzwi i czym pokryte sa odporne na pazury psa... nawet szczotkowa stal nie ma z psem szans...

----------


## compi

Mam Hormana. Okleina jakaś superduper DUR. Katalogowo 6 tysięcy. Montaż samodzielny więc regulacja początkowa i później poprawka. Pies - owczarek niemiecki. Napisałem że nie do końca jestem zadowolony i znajdziesz moje posty w dziale stolarka. Była wymiana opinii i zdań z kimś od Normana tu na forum. Drzwi mi się pociły od środka.  Właściwie to oscieże. W duże mrozy pojawiał się szron. Przyjechali poregulowali i jest ok. Ale to był wtedy świeży szybko zamieszkały budynek i wilgoć robiła swoje. Dzisiaj po pięciu latach drzwi są jak nowe. Ciche, ciepłe, mają dalej modny wzór, nic nie skrzypi, nie trzeszczy itp. Jedyny minus to waga. Szczególnie dzieci muszą uważać na palce.

----------


## Kemotxb

Zdjęcia daj to uwierzymy  :wink:

----------


## compi

Ale co mam focić? Brak rys, drzwi i psa ogólnie by wszystko uwiarygodnić bo masz wątpliwości? Za stary jestem by zaspokajać czyjeś niedowierzanie i latać z aparatem. Okładziny drzwi telefonem nie sfotografuję tak byś retuszu zaraz nie wymyślił. I czemu piszesz "uwierzymy"? Rodzina ci kibicuje czy założyłeś fanklub?  :smile:  Napisz jaki jeszcze zarzut postawiłem moim drzwiom w wątku o ktorym wspominałem wcześniej. Wtedy zastanowię się czy zechce mi się bardziej robić jakieś zdjęcia.  :wink:

----------


## Kemotxb

Wiele osób tutaj sporo pisze ale sporo z tego to bajki i bujdy na kółkach. Chwalisz (w dużej mierze bo też i miałeś usterki) drzwi wejściowe za 6 tysi z bajerami i pazuroodporne. Masz drzwi za 6 tysi a nie masz lustrzanki żeby fotkę zrobić ? Retusz poznam i inni też z resztą sporo byś musiał się natrudzić. Nie rodzina mi kibicuje, to forum nie tylko ja to czytam, daj coś dla innych, skoro wywalasz tyle kasy na skromne drzwi wejściowe, rzuć się więcej, fotkę zrób. Fanklubu drzwi elitarnych nie zakładam.

----------


## compi

Widzę że wiesz już wszystko, nawet że lustrzanki nie mam. Dopytaj jeszcze o obiektywy i zestaw pytań będę miał gotowy. Jesteś mistrzem insynuacji i w sumie na tym powinna się skończyć dyskusja z tobą. Dodam jednak , żebyś miał jeszcze bardziej niepełny obraz mojego domu, że mam jeszcze z tej samej firmy i bramę garażową i napędy do niej i do przesuwnej. Teraz główkuj czemu podałem katalogową cenę. Co do pazurów psa. Napisałem wyraźnie, że mój pies skacze na drzwi. Czasem widzę brudną okleinę, czasem środkowy element właśnie ze stali szczotkowanej z szybą w środku. Nie drapie w rozpaczy jak robią to np. dwie jamniczki znajomych. Ich jeszcze droższe drzwi z litego drewna dorobily się już i miedzianego okucia i mini kratownicy w dolnej części. Podsumowując: moje drzwi się sprawdzają chociaż przyznam, że nie był to mały wydatek, tym bardziej że budżet na budowę miałem mocno ograniczony.

----------


## s---r

witam!
Przepraszam, że w tym miejscu piszę ale widziałem zdaje się na tym forum posty jak jakiś Fachowiec liczył zdolność kredytową w kilku bankach... Czy może mnie ktoś nakierować na właściwy temat bo jak potrzebne to nie mogę tego znaleźć....

----------


## pesce

> witam!
> Przepraszam, że w tym miejscu piszę ale widziałem zdaje się na tym forum posty jak jakiś Fachowiec liczył zdolność kredytową w kilku bankach... Czy może mnie ktoś nakierować na właściwy temat bo jak potrzebne to nie mogę tego znaleźć....


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...iowych/page324

----------


## Emek81

Obcinajcie pazury psom to nie będą rysować drzwi ;p  Inna sprawa to wychowanie psa aby nie skakał  :wink:  taki off top ;p

----------


## compi

Odwagi nie nauczę. Boi się myśliwych i strzałów.

----------


## pandzik

> Przy obecnych przepisach już nie wybudujesz z grawitacyjną, wiec problem ci się rozwiązał.
> 
> Nie wybudujesz też domu z cienką izolacją, bo przepisy nie pozwalają.



Nie można zbudować domu grzanego gazem z wentylacją grawitacyjną?  wtf?

----------


## Elfir

Architekt musiałby bardzo nakombinować by uzyskać odpowiednie współczynniki Eu, Ep bez WM, zgodne z obecnymi przepisami prawa. Przy gazie to chyba nawet niemożliwe, bo gaz jest nieodnawialny i bardzo zawyża Ep.

----------


## Kaizen

> Architekt musiałby bardzo nakombinować by uzyskać odpowiednie współczynniki Eu, Ep bez WM, zgodne z obecnymi przepisami prawa. Przy gazie to chyba nawet niemożliwe, bo gaz jest nieodnawialny i bardzo zawyża Ep.


Jakie są wymogi co do EU?

Co do EP, to gaz ma mnożnik tylko 1,1. Czyli luzik. To z prądem jest problem, bo ma mnożnik 3.
PC wychodzi bardzo podobnie jak gaz - bo jest na prąd (czyli mnożymy przez 3) ale dzielimy też przez wskaźnik sprawności PC (nie prawdziwy - taki z urzędniczych tabelek) który dla PW też jest 3. Więc wychodzi, jak bez żadnych mnożników. Więc gaz jest tylko o 0,1 "gorszy". No, jeszcze jest dla gazu drobna korekta na sprawność kotła w zależności od jego typu (też z tabelki).

Generalnie - ani dla PC PW, ani dla gazu nie trzeba specjalnej gimnastyki, żeby wyciągnąć EP wg dzisiejszych wymogów z wentylacją grawitacyjną a z mechaniczną w okolicach 70 czyli minimum od 2021r.

----------


## pandzik

Czyli co jest alternatywą dla takiego gazu w domku mniej wiecej takim, tylko zamiast garażu salon z kuchnią , co z sypialnią utworzymieszkanie dla seniora. 

https://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proj...a-ii,1051.html

Tak się zastanawiam, bo będę budował na szkodach, czyli w ścianach parteru trzeba będzie pociągnąć rdzenie żelbetowe,  jakbym ściany parteru zewnętrzne, plus ściany kolankowe ok 60-90cm wylał z żelbetu. Wtedy ścian zewnętrznych parteru nie tynkowałbym od wewnątrz. jakby to wpłynęło na koszt ścian parteru w stosunku do ceramiki ze słupami żelbetowymi?  Ściany musiałyby być nieźle wykonane... Instalacje trzeba by pociągnąc tylko w kuchni...  :smile:

----------


## jacoswiem

> ok, wracam do marzeń 
> ehh 500 000zł.. to o 200 000 więcej jak chcieliśmy na to przeznaczyć.
> 
> Widzę, że ciężko będzie wybudować piękny domek za 300 000 - 350 000.


Można wybudować za 300 tys.  My z mężem zbudowaliśmy DM-6500 (Żerkowice) https://www.kbprojekt.pl/1230/zerkowice Powierzchniowo dom około 120 m powierzchni użytkowej. Mówię o kosztach bez wyposażenia wnętrza. Materiały wcale nie najtańsze. Dużo pracy własnej.

----------


## pandzik

Takie jeszcze jedno pytanie.  Co wyjdzie taniej, dom parterowy z dachem płaskim (ewentualnie dwuspadowym) czy dom typu stodoła, dach dwuspadowy) . Przykładowe projekty podaje poniżej.  Maksymalnie proste domy z podłogówką, dachówką ceramiczną, 125 m2 po podłodze. Żadnych udziwnień, okna trzyszybowe, bez kominka...   Szkody górnicze najniższej kategorii.

http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Julia-II-TFB-228

https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...me582117a844aa

----------


## Kaizen

Generalnie dach płaski jest sporo tańszy, jeżeli i tak masz strop. U mnie dach będzie kosztował ponad 40K (więźba i krycie - bez ocieplenia). Strop mam. Więc gdyby wystarczyło podciągnąć tylko trochę ścianki i zaizolować go termicznie i przeciwwilgociowo, to pewnie bym zaoszczędził ponad 30K zł. Ale MPZP nie pozwala.

----------


## pandzik

U mnie domy przy drodze stoją różnie jeśli chodzi o kalenice. Planu nie ma. W sąsiedztwie stoją też takie proste domy parterowe z płaskim dachem. Dla mnie byłoby to najlepsze rozwiązanie. Odchodzi całe te zamieszanie z dachem, poddaszem, skosami (200cm wzrostu), schodami... W poniedziałek jade do gminy. Będe gadał...  :smile:

----------


## meczesiu

> Jest wiele dzienników budowy w internecie z wyszczególnionymi realnymi kosztami, gdzie można sobie porównać. Nawet na przykładzie takiego samego projektu różnice wynoszą od 30-70%. Jestem na etapie deweloperskim mojego domu (niecałe 100m2) wydałem z dokumentacją ok 120 tys.  teraz robię sufity podwieszane, a pozostało mi pomontować oświetlenie, zrobić wentylację, zrobić łazienkę, połozyć płytki, panele, zamówić kuchnię i drzwi. Dodatkwo jakieś pierdoły. 
> Wiem ile będzie mniej więcej mnie to wszystko kosztowało: np:
> Drzwi wewnętrzne od stolarza - 8 tys
> Kuchnia od stolarza - 8 tys + AGD (średnia półka) - z 5-6 tys? nie wiem 
> Robocizna Łazienka + wc - 2,5 tys - kafelki, kleje - 2,5 tys ( mam juz wanne, wc, szafke z umywalką) 
> Panele pozostała cześć domu ok - 5 tys. 
> rekuperator - instalacja + sprzęt - 7 tys. 
> inne pierdoły - 5 tys.


Aktualizuję mój wpis z grudnia. Dom na etapie do wprowadzenia:
Kuchnia na wymiar 8,200 + agd i inne pierdoły 4400 zł
Drzwi od stolarza 7 x 1030 zł
Ogólnie 165 tys z kuchnia i agd bez sofy. Taki koszt budowy domu energooszczędnego - parter niecałe 100m2 metodą gospodarczą bez działki i tarasu. Dom otynkowany instalacja gazowa, podłogówka.

----------


## kubek86

> Aktualizuję mój wpis z grudnia. Dom na etapie do wprowadzenia:
> Kuchnia na wymiar 8,200 + agd i inne pierdoły 4400 zł
> Drzwi od stolarza 7 x 1030 zł
> Ogólnie 165 tys z kuchnia i agd bez sofy. Taki koszt budowy domu energooszczędnego - parter niecałe 100m2 metodą gospodarczą bez działki i tarasu. Dom otynkowany instalacja gazowa, podłogówka.


Napisz ile kosztowały cię poszególne etapy i co ile w nich kosztowało.
Czy wszystko robiłeś sam metodą gospodarczą?

----------


## Zagurski

> Można wybudować za 300 tys.  My z mężem zbudowaliśmy DM-6500 (Żerkowice) https://www.kbprojekt.pl/1230/zerkowice Powierzchniowo dom około 120 m powierzchni użytkowej. Mówię o kosztach bez wyposażenia wnętrza.


Co znaczy bez WYPOSAŻENIA WNĘTRZA? 
I jak się mieszka w takim domu?
Może więcej szczegółów? Naprawdę jestem ciekaw.  :roll eyes:

----------


## [email protected]

Czy w  wyliczenia,  że średnio metr kwadratowy domu pod klucz 3-3,5 tys jest wliczona wentylacja mechaniczna, reku,  np. pompa ciepła, okna 3 szybowe, czy raczej liczą mniejszy standard, jak piec na paliwo stałe, bez reku,  wentylacja grawitacyjna,  okna 2 szybowe etc?

----------


## meczesiu

> Napisz ile kosztowały cię poszególne etapy i co ile w nich kosztowało.
> Czy wszystko robiłeś sam metodą gospodarczą?


kwoty w zaokrągleniu

Fundamenty 17600
Parter ze stropem drewnianym 18600
Dach - 20 000 
Okna 3 szyby Veka z roletami + drzwi zewnętrzne 72 mm - 14 600 zł\
Instalacje zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne - 41 tys (ogrzewanie, ocieplenie, tynk zewnętrzny, posadzki, elektryka, ocieplenie stropu i inne) 
Wykończenia 42 tys (sufity, łazienki, kuchnia, agd, rekuperator, drzwi wewnętrzne, farby, tynki inne)

Robocizna zlecona: połączenie skrzynki elektrycznej elektrykowi 250 zł,płytki w łazince i kuchni 2700 zł, cieśla do pomocy 1450 zł, posadzki, drzwi wewnętrzne - stolarz - 7300, kuchnia stolarz 8200. Przyłącz od skrzynk gaz do domu 1100 zł z koparką. Pozostałe rzeczy sam, albo przy pomocy rodziny. 

Na dzień dzisiejszy 162 tys

----------


## Zagurski

Czesiu - ja ci wierzę, że to twoje NIECAŁE 100m2 tyle cie kosztowało pieniędzy. A jak tam ze zdrowiem? Od ilu lat budujesz ten dom?  Nie miałeś nigdy ochoty pieprznąć to wszystko w pizdu? Ty gdzieś pracujesz, czy tylko budujesz? Żona i dzieci zadowolone, że po paru latach budowy, NIEDŁUGO być może się wprowadzą do tego domu? Żona nic nie mówi, że zamiast zająć się nią i dziećmi przesiadujesz całe popołudnia i budujesz, i budujesz i jeszcze nie wiadomo kiedy wybudujesz?
A jak już się wprowadzicie, to co ty będziesz robił? Płot budował - to wiem. A jak płot wybudujesz, to zajmiesz się dziećmi? Pewnie je na budowlańców wykształcisz i pójdą do szkoły budowlanej. No bo co ty biedaku będziesz robił, jak budowa się skończy? Przecież nie pójdziesz z żoną do restauracji, bo zamiast wydać 80zł. na kolację, to przeliczysz to na cegły. Na wakacje też nie za bardzo, bo za 4000 zł. to cho cho! pomieszczenie gospodarzcze by wybudował!

Nie no, śmieję się troszkę, ale nie bezpodstawnie, ponieważ wiem, że samobudujący potrafią sobie i innym odmówić setki innych przyjemności i nie widzą świata poza cegłami. Niestety.

----------


## meczesiu

> Czesiu - ja ci wierzę, że to twoje NIECAŁE 100m2 tyle cie kosztowało pieniędzy. A jak tam ze zdrowiem? Od ilu lat budujesz ten dom?  Nie miałeś nigdy ochoty pieprznąć to wszystko w pizdu? Ty gdzieś pracujesz, czy tylko budujesz? Żona i dzieci zadowolone, że po paru latach budowy, NIEDŁUGO być może się wprowadzą do tego domu? Żona nic nie mówi, że zamiast zająć się nią i dziećmi przesiadujesz całe popołudnia i budujesz, i budujesz i jeszcze nie wiadomo kiedy wybudujesz?
> A jak już się wprowadzicie, to co ty będziesz robił? Płot budował - to wiem. A jak płot wybudujesz, to zajmiesz się dziećmi? Pewnie je na budowlańców wykształcisz i pójdą do szkoły budowlanej. No bo co ty biedaku będziesz robił, jak budowa się skończy? Przecież nie pójdziesz z żoną do restauracji, bo zamiast wydać 80zł. na kolację, to przeliczysz to na cegły. Na wakacje też nie za bardzo, bo za 4000 zł. to cho cho! pomieszczenie gospodarzcze by wybudował!
> 
> Nie no, śmieję się troszkę, ale nie bezpodstawnie, ponieważ wiem, że samobudujący potrafią sobie i innym odmówić setki innych przyjemności i nie widzą świata poza cegłami. Niestety.


Masz rację. Budowa samemu zabiera dużo czasu, zawsze przecież można wziąć 300 tys. kredytu i zamiast na budowie siedzieć wygodnie w fotelu i sklejać modele, a między czasie pieścić żonę i bawić się z dziećmi. Buduję 2,5 roku ale bardzo spokojnie. Gdybym siedział cały czas na budowie zrobiłbym go max w 14 miesięcy. U  każdego budującego sytuacja wygląda inaczej. Nie ma dwóch takich samych rodzin i dwóch takich samych budów. Nie każdy ma czas i umiejętności.  Jak widać, jest wielu bobów budowniczych na forum, którzy poradzili sobie samodzielnie z budową. Mój brat podstawił dom 200 m w 2 lata. trochę mu pomagałem, ale i tak większość rzeczy robił sam. 
Po to jest forum, żeby opisywać różne sytuacje. Może jeden post zachęci jakiegoś młodego człowieka, który męczy się z teściową pod jednym dachem, a godziny na budowie będą dla niego jak miód na serce.  :wink:  Zawsze lepiej jest przesiedzieć godzinę na budowie, niż z kolegami na piwie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Budowa samemu zabiera dużo czasu, zawsze przecież można wziąć 300 tys. kredytu i zamiast na budowie siedzieć wygodnie w fotelu i sklejać modele, a między czasie pieścić żonę i bawić się z dziećmi.


Jak ktoś zarabia mniej, niż budowlaniec a do tego nie lubi swojej pracy i jeszcze ciągnie go budowlanka - to jak najbardziej logiczne jest zwolnienie się z pracy budowa domu własnymi siłami.
Do tego jak już popełni w swoim domu wszystkie możliwe błędy i się na nich nauczy, to może zarabiać na życie budując innym - w końcu będzie miał pracę lepiej płatną i bardziej lubianą, niż przed budową swojego domu.

----------


## Frofo007

> Czesiu - ja ci wierzę, że to twoje NIECAŁE 100m2 tyle cie kosztowało pieniędzy. A jak tam ze zdrowiem? Od ilu lat budujesz ten dom?  Nie miałeś nigdy ochoty pieprznąć to wszystko w pizdu? Ty gdzieś pracujesz, czy tylko budujesz? Żona i dzieci zadowolone, że po paru latach budowy...


Jeśli ktoś ma do wyboru kredyt na 30 lat albo 2-3 lata budowy "tymi ręcami" i ma ku temu możliwości to dlaczego nie? Ja poszedłem w kredyt i będę płacić średnią krajową miesięcznie przez 20 lat. Ktoś inny trochę zaoszczędzi, wybuduje sam i nie musi się martwić czy za 10 lat będzie miał na ratę, czy wibor nie wzrośnie itp.
To oczywiste, że jeśli ktoś nie lubi pracy w budowlance a sam zarabia więcej niż budowlaniec a do tego lubi swoją pracę to nie będzie się sam budować. Natomiast jeśli jest taka sytuacja o której pisze Kaizen to jest to najlepsza opcja. Do tego ta satysfakcja, że się coś zrobiło samemu  :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

Satysfakcja z budowy systemem gospodarczym oraz przy dużym wkładzie pracy własnej jest duża. Widzę też, że nabywcy domów od dewelopera, czy szeregówek traktują zupełnie inaczej swoje otoczenie, sprawy lokalnej społeczności, czy dom w którym mieszkają i jego otoczenie, niż osoby które same budowały parę lat dom. Pojawia się pewne przywiązanie emocjonalne do stworzonego dzieła  :smile:

----------


## pandzik

Ale dajcie spokój z Developerem. Mam dwa mieszkania, problemów z nimi jest sporo. Okna nadające sie do wymiany. przemarzanie od płyty balkonu czy od kiepsko wykonanego ocieplenia (na placki)... Sprzedaję i buduje za to dom 120m2 bez garażu, bez kominka ale za to z porządnych materiałów (3 szybowe okna, dachówka markowa, 20cm ocieplenia z płytami klejonymi też obwodowo itd), bez mostków itd.

Najmniejszy dom wybudowany własnymi siłami, czy za niewielkie pieniądze bedzie lepszy od tego co kupimy w tej cenie na rynku. O działce, miejscu do zabawy dla dzieci juz nie wspomnę.   Nie wiem jaki cel mają poniektórzy  w ciągłej krytyce domów innych.

----------


## meczesiu

> Jak ktoś zarabia mniej, niż budowlaniec a do tego nie lubi swojej pracy i jeszcze ciągnie go budowlanka - to jak najbardziej logiczne jest zwolnienie się z pracy budowa domu własnymi siłami.
> Do tego jak już popełni w swoim domu wszystkie możliwe błędy i się na nich nauczy, to może zarabiać na życie budując innym - w końcu będzie miał pracę lepiej płatną i bardziej lubianą, niż przed budową swojego domu.


Ciężko się zwolnić z pracy, żeby budować dom... Przecież trzeba za coś żyć. Jeżeli chodzi o błędy na budowie to  w dzisiejszej dobie zasobów informacji jakim jest internet błędów popełnia się co raz to mniej. Trzeba tylko skorzystać ze skarbnicy wiedzy, wyciągnąć wnioski i podjąć świadomą decyzję. Z drugiej strony mamy "fachowców", którzy polecają nam przewymiarowane piece, kleją styropian na placki,  kradną materiały, tynki kładą tak, że trzeba je gładzić, elektrycy, którzy mylą kable oraz posadzkarze, którzy szpary w styropianie zasypują piaskiem. 
Przy budowie domu samemu bardzo ważne jest korzystanie z wiedzy na dany temat z wielu źródeł. Często zdarzało mi się na budowie włączyć YouTube i zobaczyć jak się robi daną rzecz, poczytać na forum na dany temat oraz zadzwonić do znajomego i zapytać jak to się robi.

----------


## Slyder

praca własna jest fajna. szkoda tylko że czasami pojawiają się zwątpienia i czasowo się bardzo rozciąga. Ps. tak tylko dopowiem, że jestem na etapie okien i dopłata do 3 szyby to w moim przypadku 800 zł więc żaden luksus z tego nie jest  :smile:

----------


## Kemotxb

No i nareszcie trochę pozytywnego myślenia  :smile:  ... zmartwić Was jednak trochę muszę - ceny materiałów szybują w górę i robi się coraz drożej. Mam wrażenie że ten rok jest kiepskim rokiem na budowę  :mad:

----------


## Zagurski

> Jeśli ktoś ma do wyboru kredyt na 30 lat albo 2-3 lata budowy "tymi ręcami" i ma ku temu możliwości to dlaczego nie? Ja poszedłem w kredyt i będę płacić średnią krajową miesięcznie przez 20 lat. *Ktoś inny trochę zaoszczędzi, wybuduje sam i nie musi się martwić czy za 10 lat będzie miał na ratę, czy wibor nie wzrośnie itp.*


Tylko że to tak nie działa. Strzelam, że masz sporo większy dom od Czesława, skoro płacisz ratę prawie 3 tys. przez 20 lat. Tak przynajmniej wychodzi mi z moich obliczeń.
Gdyby Czesiek miał "własnymi ręcami" budować dom o 50% powierzchniowo większy, to by się chłopak zamordował, a żona dawno by zwątpiła, czy kiedykolwiek nadejdzie taki czas, że się wprowadzą. Także wg mnie Czesiek po prostu przeliczył sobie to wszystko wcześniej i wiedział, że swoją krwawicą jest w stanie wybudować mały domek, a jak widać po wpisach, też nie było łatwo. Myślę, że na samodzielną budowę 150m2 by się nie porwał.
Także jak widzisz, jeżeli chcesz za swojego żywota zamieszkać w domu większym niż 100m2, to samodzielne budowanie nie ma sensu! No chyba, że chcesz wykończyć siebie fizycznie i psychicznie oraz własną rodzinę.

----------


## Zagurski

> Zawsze lepiej jest przesiedzieć godzinę na budowie, niż z kolegami na piwie.


I o tym właśnie pisałem, że masz już syndrom przeliczania wszystkiego na pustaki  :wink: 
Nie zrozum mnie źle, ale takie podejście do życia sprawia, że zamykasz się we własnym świecie budowy, a przy okazji zamykasz furtkę na świat rodzinie.
Jest czas na stawianie domu, ale dla równowagi MUSI być czas na piwo z kolegami - inaczej po paru latach będziesz miał dom do którego nie będziesz miał kogo zaprosić.
Nie znam cię i specjalnie to wyolbrzymiam, aby podkreślić to, że jakaś równowaga musi być zachowana, aby DOM nie stał się jedynym celem w życiu, bo potem, po wybudowaniu może się okazać, że to jest tylko pomieszczenie, a w życiu towarzyskim i duchowym nastanie PUSTKA, którą ciężko ci będzie wypełnić.

Tak mi się jakoś zebrało na przemyślenia po piwie wypitym z żoną, nie z kolegami  :big grin:

----------


## Zagurski

> No i nareszcie trochę pozytywnego myślenia  ... zmartwić Was jednak trochę muszę - ceny materiałów szybują w górę i robi się coraz drożej. Mam wrażenie że ten rok jest kiepskim rokiem na budowę


Mam wrażenie, że każdy następny nie będzie lepszy od poprzedniego.
Większość nowych domów budowana jest na wsiach, gdzie ludzie mają co najmniej dwójkę dzieci, a często i więcej. Przemysł budowlany już się dostosował do popytu na materiały budowlane, uwzględniając bogacące się wiejskie społeczeńtwo, które nigdy do biednych nie należało. 
Także szybko się budujcie, albo jak nie macie pieniędzy na budowę, a zdrowie dopisuje, róbta dzieci! Dużo dzieci.
Sam korzystam z 500+ ale na wsiach to jest jakaś masakra! Co ósma dziewoja około 40stki z brzuchem chodzi  :ohmy: 
Kaczyński się nie wypłaci, firmy budowlane i banki dające kredyty zacierają ręce - takich żniw już dawno nie było! I nie chodzi o cenę za metr zboża, czy żywca, bo teraz sie nie opłaca uprawiać hektarów - teraz się opłaca żonę zapłodnić - jak krowę - na wsi  :wiggle:

----------


## meczesiu

> I o tym właśnie pisałem, że masz już syndrom przeliczania wszystkiego na pustaki 
> Nie zrozum mnie źle, ale takie podejście do życia sprawia, że zamykasz się we własnym świecie budowy, a przy okazji zamykasz furtkę na świat rodzinie.
> Jest czas na stawianie domu, ale dla równowagi MUSI być czas na piwo z kolegami - inaczej po paru latach będziesz miał dom do którego nie będziesz miał kogo zaprosić.
> Nie znam cię i specjalnie to wyolbrzymiam, aby podkreślić to, że jakaś równowaga musi być zachowana, aby DOM nie stał się jedynym celem w życiu, bo potem, po wybudowaniu może się okazać, że to jest tylko pomieszczenie, a w życiu towarzyskim i duchowym nastanie PUSTKA, którą ciężko ci będzie wypełnić.
> 
> Tak mi się jakoś zebrało na przemyślenia po piwie wypitym z żoną, nie z kolegami


Gdybym nie podjął ryzyka budowy, siedziałbym teraz z żoną w 40 m mieszkaniu z wynajmem i opłatami za +-1500 zł miesięcznie. Zamknięty jak kanarek w klatce. Mam 30 lat, dom bez kredytu... Za 5 lat jak będzie mnie stać kupię sobie motorówkę a jak nie będzie mnie stać ... no trudno.  :wink:  Pisałem prędzej, że dom budowałem na spokojnie. 2,5 roku na 100 m dom to dużo czasu. Dla przykładu:

Fundamenty - kilka dni urlopu, soboty dwie i kilka popołudniówek. Mury 3 dni urlopu + kilka dni po pracy. Tynki 4 dni urlopu. Dach od A do Z w 11 dni roboczych ("wczasy pod gruszą"). Ocieplenie  2 tygodnie. Przy tych grubych pracach miałem pomocników. Reszta rzeczy w większości robiona samemu. Aczkolwiek mogłem mieć pomoc to jakoś jej nie potrzebowałem, bo czas mnie nie gonił. 

Faktycznie wybierając projekt domu mierzyłem siły na zamiary finansowe i zdrowotne.

----------


## Szmaragd6

Przejrzałam wątek i myślę ze jest tu już sporo doświadczonych osób, które będą mogły mi pomoc. Jestem na etapie wyboru projektu. Szukam domu taniego w budowie, z 3 sypialniami i salonem oraz garażem. Zastanawiam się nad projektem orka II z pracowni Domowe Klimaty lub Ka12 z pracowni Projektyka. Pracownię nie podają szacunkowych kosztów budowy. Może ktoś z Was będzie w stanie oszacować z jakimi kosztami powinnam się liczyć? Mowa o budowie systemem gospodarczym. Projekty sa w opcji bliźniaczej ale chcę budować dom wolnostojący.

----------


## gawel

> Przejrzałam wątek i myślę ze jest tu już sporo doświadczonych osób, które będą mogły mi pomoc. Jestem na etapie wyboru projektu. Szukam domu taniego w budowie, z 3 sypialniami i salonem oraz garażem. Zastanawiam się nad projektem orka II z pracowni Domowe Klimaty lub Ka12 z pracowni Projektyka. Pracownię nie podają szacunkowych kosztów budowy. Może ktoś z Was będzie w stanie oszacować z jakimi kosztami powinnam się liczyć? Mowa o budowie systemem gospodarczym. Projekty sa w opcji bliźniaczej ale chcę budować dom wolnostojący.


Tu masz gotowy w dobrej lokalizacji dziś jest dzień otwarty https://www.otodom.pl/oferta/nowy-do...q.html#gallery[1]

----------


## Busters

> Przejrzałam wątek i myślę ze jest tu już sporo doświadczonych osób, które będą mogły mi pomoc. Jestem na etapie wyboru projektu. Szukam domu taniego w budowie, z 3 sypialniami i salonem oraz garażem. Zastanawiam się nad projektem orka II z pracowni Domowe Klimaty lub Ka12 z pracowni Projektyka. Pracownię nie podają szacunkowych kosztów budowy. Może ktoś z Was będzie w stanie oszacować z jakimi kosztami powinnam się liczyć? Mowa o budowie systemem gospodarczym. Projekty sa w opcji bliźniaczej ale chcę budować dom wolnostojący.


Tak bardzo ogolnie 2500-3000zl/m2

----------


## Szmaragd6

Przy takich kosztach do stanu deweloperskiego?

----------


## meczesiu

> Przejrzałam wątek i myślę ze jest tu już sporo doświadczonych osób, które będą mogły mi pomoc. Jestem na etapie wyboru projektu. Szukam domu taniego w budowie, z 3 sypialniami i salonem oraz garażem. Zastanawiam się nad projektem orka II z pracowni Domowe Klimaty lub Ka12 z pracowni Projektyka. Pracownię nie podają szacunkowych kosztów budowy. Może ktoś z Was będzie w stanie oszacować z jakimi kosztami powinnam się liczyć? Mowa o budowie systemem gospodarczym. Projekty sa w opcji bliźniaczej ale chcę budować dom wolnostojący.


1. Ważna lokalizacja budowy
2. Moim zdaniem "dach" podraża inwestycję od 20-30 % 
3. 220-280 tys. w zależności od lokalizacji i skomplikowania dachu

----------


## Szmaragd6

> 1. Ważna lokalizacja budowy
> 2. Moim zdaniem "dach" podraża inwestycję od 20-30 % 
> 3. 220-280 tys. w zależności od lokalizacji i skomplikowania dachu


Dach marzył mi się czterospadowy, ale właśnie ze względu na koszta szukam opcji z płaskim dachem.

----------


## Slyder

płaski dach to dopiero są koszty

----------


## Elfir

Skąd wy te mity bierzecie?
Dach płaski ma mniejsza powierzchnię  = mniej materiału
Pokryciem jest tania papa. Zwykle konieczna jest tylko jedna rynna (a nie dwie-cztery jak przy dachach wielospadowych).
Ociepla się tanim styropianem a nie drogą wełną mineralną.

Mój dach z grubością ocieplenia 30-60 cm (spadek) kosztował 20 tyś (z robocizną i materiałem)

Owszem można podnieść sobie koszty robiąc rynny ukryte, podgrzewane wpusty dachowe, dach odwrócony. Ale nie jest to obligatoryjne.

----------


## Slyder

a na czym leży ten dach na krokwiach czy na zbrojonym stropie. Do tego musi niestety być bardzo dobrze wyizolowany a kupowanie najtańszej papy często jest proszeniem się o problemy.

----------


## Elfir

Droga papa i tak jest tańsza od wiatro i paroizolacji, dachówki, gąsiorów i dachówek wentylacyjnych. I płotków śnieżnych. 

Natomiast czy krokwie są tańsze od bloczków terivy i betonu? Śmiem wątpić. Czy tynk na płaskim suficie jest droższy czy tańszy od zabudowy skosów płytami k-g?

----------


## piotrek0m

Ale dachy płaskie ludziom kojarzą się z domami-kostkami z lat 80. 
No i nie wszędzie plan miejscowy dopuszcza dachy płaskie.

----------


## Kaizen

> płaski dach to dopiero są koszty


Jakie konkretnie koszty?

Więźba mnie kosztowała jakieś 8K zł materiał, i z 7K jej postawienie. Do tego dach 33K zł. Do tego dojdzie jeszcze wełna a strop (jakieś 4,5K zł) i podbitka, której nie robiłbym, gdyby dach był płaski. Musiałem też dać wyższy komin, niż gdybym miał dach płaski
Razem z 55K zł a jeszcze zaoszczędziłem, bo nie dałem deskowania.

Strop mam tak czy inaczej. Jakbym na niego położył średnio pół metra styropianu, to wydałbym góra 15K zł. Do tego niech będą papa nawet za 5K zł i 5K zł ułożenie tego wszystkiego. U mnie akurat nie ma wcale ściany kolankowej - więc trochę musiałbym wymurować i jakąś obróbkę blacharską zrobić. Jakby nie liczyć ponad 25K zostałoby mi w kieszeni.

Ale MPZP wymaga min. 30*, więc za 30* zapłaciłem.

Pocieszam się, że teoretycznie powinienem dach mieć trwały i najwcześniej za 15 lat zająć się rynnami. A resztą nigdy.

----------


## Mr A

> Skąd wy te mity bierzecie?
> Dach płaski ma mniejsza powierzchnię  = mniej materiału
> Pokryciem jest tania papa. Zwykle konieczna jest tylko jedna rynna (a nie dwie-cztery jak przy dachach wielospadowych).
> Ociepla się tanim styropianem a nie drogą wełną mineralną.
> 
> Mój dach z dď ocieplenia 30-60 cm (spadek) kosztował 20 tyś (z robocizną i materiałem)
> 
> Owszem można podnieść sobie koszty robiąc rynny ukryte, podgrzewane wpusty dachowe, dach odwrócony. Ale nie jest to obligatoryjne.


To jeszcze metraż tego dachu by sie przydał, mój kosztował 3 razy tyle - jakieś 230 metrów nad pomieszczeniami plus około 80 metrów daszków plus attyki i ich obróbka blacharska. Styro od 20 cm, wylewka okolo 6-10 cm, rynien brak, rury spustowe ukryte w styropianie, spusty podgrzewane, na wierzch membrana.

----------


## Mr A

> Strop mam tak czy inaczej.


Strop stropowi nierówny, zupełnie pod inne obciążenia się liczy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Strop stropowi nierówny, zupełnie pod inne obciążenia się liczy.


To prawda. Strop jest policzony pod większe obciążenia, bo musi jeszcze dachówki utrzymać (jakieś 10 ton) i więźbę. Wszystko opiera się na stropie.

----------


## Elfir

> Ale dachy płaskie ludziom kojarzą się z domami-kostkami z lat 80. 
> No i nie wszędzie plan miejscowy dopuszcza dachy płaskie.


Dyskusja dotyczy projektu, który przedstawiła użytkowniczka Szmaragd

----------


## Elfir

> To jeszcze metraż tego dachu by sie przydał, .


100m2 - dom do 300 tyś to nie będzie kilkuset metrowa powierzchnia.

----------


## Mr A

> 100m2 - dom do 300 tyś to nie będzie kilkuset metrowa powierzchnia.


Mi chodziło bardziej o powierzchnię Twojego dachu - bo do niego podałaś cenę, ale mniejsza o to  :wink: 




> To prawda. Strop jest policzony pod większe obciążenia, bo musi jeszcze dachówki utrzymać (jakieś 10 ton) i więźbę. Wszystko opiera się na stropie.


Przekrzykiwać się nie będę, ale w odpowiedniej kolejności to wygląda mniej więcej tak: strop na poddaszu nieużytkowym, strop na poddaszu użytkowym, stropodach, stropodach odwrócony.

Żeby nie zaśmiecać - najtańsza wersja - stropodach z więźbą, deskowaniem itd., reszta porównywalnie - zależy od materiału użytego na dachu dwu czy czterospadowym. Co do terrivy - liczone 2-3 lata temu na przykładzie mojego domu - cena podobna do żelbetu.

----------


## Elfir

i podałam ci powierzchnię dachu - ok. 100 m2

----------


## Kaizen

> Przekrzykiwać się nie będę, ale w odpowiedniej kolejności to wygląda mniej więcej tak: strop na poddaszu nieużytkowym, strop na poddaszu użytkowym, stropodach, stropodach odwrócony.


Ale po co stropy czy stropodachy na poddaszu?
Ja mam pod.
Co chcesz tym zdaniem wyjaśnić?

Mam strop nad parterem. Byłbym dużo do przodu, jakbym mógł tylko położyć na nim izolację przeciwwilgociową i cieplną. Nad poddaszem mam dach - może i ładnie wygląda, ale 25K zł na ozdóbki to trochę spory wydatek.

----------


## fotohobby

> To prawda. Strop jest policzony pod większe obciążenia, bo musi jeszcze dachówki utrzymać (jakieś 10 ton) i więźbę. Wszystko opiera się na stropie.


Na stropie ? W moim projekcie jedna ze ścian nośnych wewnętrznych i jeden podciąg miał zbierać obciążenia ze stropu.
Strop może być w takim wypadku drewniany, gęstożebrowy, czy oczywiście monolit
Masz słupy więźby oparte bezpośrednio na monolicie, pod którym nie ma żadnej podpory ?
Zresztą nawet w takim przypadku nie "wszystko opiera się na stropie" - są przecież wieńce ścian zewnętrznych.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zresztą nawet w takim przypadku nie "wszystko opiera się na stropie" - są przecież wieńce ścian zewnętrznych.


Nie wnikam w szczegóły nazewnictwa - jest jeden monolit. Czy w jednym miejscu nazywa się podciąg, czy wieniec - co za różnica? Całość ciężaru dachu opiera się na tym stropie - chyba żaden słup nie wypada na ścianie nośnej ale gdyby nawet, to co to zmienia w kwestii dach płaski vs. tradycyjny? Strop tak czy inaczej bez dachu miałby lżej i mógłby być tańszy.

Wg obliczeń strop jest obciążony całym naciskiem z dachu - tak został policzony. Do tego został policzony, jakby był pod poddaszem użytkowym.

_Poz. 2 STROP NAD PARTEREM
Zestawienie obciążeń
- stałe
parkiet 0,025 x 8,0 x 1,2 = 0,2 kN/m2
wylewka 0,04 x 21 x 1,3 = 1,1 kN/m2
płyta żelbetowa 0,15 x 25 x 1,1 = 4,1 kN/m2
tynk 0,02 x 19 x 1,3 = 0.5 kN/m2
5,9 kN/m2
- zmienne
zastępcze od ścianek 0,75 x 1,2 = 0,9 kN/m2
użytkowe 1,5 x 1,4 = 2,1 kN/m2
z dachu 5,9 kN/m2_

Co by nie kombinować - nie byłby potrzebny mocniejszy pod płaski dach.
_
Zestawienie obciążeń na lm2 dachu
- dachówka o ciężarze do 55 kg/'m2 0,55 : 0,866 x 1,2   0,8 kN/m2 
- wełna mineralna 0,20 x 1,2 : 0,866 x 1,2      0,3 kN/m2
- płyty gipsowe 0,0125x 12:0,866x 1,2  0,2 kN/m2
-śnieg 2,4 x 1,2 x 1,5   4,3 kN/m2
- wiatr (0,25 + 0,0005 x 500) x 1,0 x (0,015 x 30 - 0,2) x 1,8 x 1,3   0.3 kN/m2
Razem: 5,9 kN/m2_

Więc strop przy  płaskim dachu zamiast 5,9kN musiałby udźwignąć 4,6kN..

----------


## Szmaragd6

> Ale dachy płaskie ludziom kojarzą się z domami-kostkami z lat 80. 
> No i nie wszędzie plan miejscowy dopuszcza dachy płaskie.


U nas plan miejscowy dopuszcza dachy płaskie, bo na osiedlu są praktycznie same domy-kostki z lat 80.  :wink:   Ale dopuszcza też dachy dwu- i czterospadowe. Pełna dowolność. Na nasze szczęście. Dachy dwuspadowe nie podobają mi się wizualnie, więc jak już pisałam wcześniej szukaliśmy projektu z czterospadowym dachem, ale jak dawaliśmy do wyceny firmom budowlanym to koszta nas powalały. Zobaczyliśmy, że sporo deweloperów buduje domy szeregowe tego typu, które wcześniej opisywałam czyli z płaskim dachem i z garażem w bryle, więc zaczęliśmy się zastanawiać nad taką opcją. Biuro projektowe odpisało mi, że kosztorysy są dopiero w opracowaniu, ale szacują, że budowa wg. projektu Orka II będzie nas kosztować ok. 2000 za metr do stanu deweloperskiego co by nas bardzo satysfakcjonowało  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Dyskusja dotyczy projektu, który przedstawiła użytkowniczka Szmaragd


Wątek dotyczy budowy domów do 300 tys złotych.

----------


## Mr A

> Co by nie kombinować - nie byłby potrzebny mocniejszy pod płaski dach.


Brakuje tu tylko wyrażenia "według mnie". Chyba, że to stanowisko jakiegoś konstruktora?




> Zestawienie obciążeń na lm2 dachu
> - dachówka o ciężarze do 55 kg/'m2 0,55 : 0,866 x 1,2   0,8 kN/m2 
> - wełna mineralna 0,20 x 1,2 : 0,866 x 1,2      0,3 kN/m2
> - płyty gipsowe 0,0125x 12:0,866x 1,2  0,2 kN/m2
> -śnieg 2,4 x 1,2 x 1,5   4,3 kN/m2
> - wiatr (0,25 + 0,0005 x 500) x 1,0 x (0,015 x 30 - 0,2) x 1,8 x 1,3   0.3 kN/m2
> Razem: 5,9 kN/m2[/I]
> 
> Więc strop przy  płaskim dachu zamiast 5,9kN musiałby udźwignąć 4,6kN..


I te 4,6 kN wyszło Ci z powyższych cyferek? No taaaaak! Przecież po wylaniu żelbetu nie potrzeba już żadnych innych warstw....

Popatrz sobie na konstrukcje stropodachu odwróconego (tak żeby więcej nie kombinować) czy z zielonym dachem, czy z samą warstwą stanowiącą obciążenie dla ocieplenia. A ten śnieg dla jakich warunków liczony, bo chyba jest różnica w zaleganiu śniegu na dachu ze spadkiem a na dachu płaskim, zwłaszcza jak w tym drugim są attyki o określonej wysokości?

Teraz cyferki możesz wrzucać.

----------


## Elfir

> Wątek dotyczy budowy domów do 300 tys złotych.


Wątek dyskusji o płaskim dachu - rozpoczął się od pytania użytkowniczki Szmaragd na temat projektu który wybrała, a który miał płaski dach. Gdzie w odpowiedzi dostała mit o wysokiej cenie płaskiego dachu.

----------


## pandzik

> Jakie konkretnie koszty?
> 
> Więźba mnie kosztowała jakieś 8K zł materiał, i z 7K jej postawienie. Do tego dach 33K zł. Do tego dojdzie jeszcze wełna a strop (jakieś 4,5K zł) i podbitka, której nie robiłbym, gdyby dach był płaski. Musiałem też dać wyższy komin, niż gdybym miał dach płaski
> Razem z 55K zł a jeszcze zaoszczędziłem, bo nie dałem deskowania.
> Strop mam tak czy inaczej. Jakbym na niego położył średnio pół metra styropianu, to wydałbym góra 15K zł. Do tego niech będą papa nawet za 5K zł i 5K zł ułożenie tego wszystkiego. U mnie akurat nie ma wcale ściany kolankowej - więc trochę musiałbym wymurować i jakąś obróbkę blacharską zrobić. Jakby nie liczyć ponad 25K zostałoby mi w kieszeni.


Dach Twojego domu nie jest miarodajny dla projektów do 300 tys pod klucz.  Masz kopertówkę nad dosyć dużym domem parterowym.  Nie licząc, można założyć , że to grubo ponad 300m2 powierzchni dachu.  W Twoim projekcie wiadomym jest,że większość kasy pójdzie w fundament i dach, który jest ogromny. 

Jas mam szczęśćie, że pracowałem w biurze arch i koleżanka narysuje mi domek pod działeczkę gdy ją już wybiorę latem. Chciałbym malutką parterówkę dwurodzinną max 125m2 , na rzucie wydłużonego prostokąta z dachem płaskim, bądź piętrowy dom z dachem dwuspadowym. Taki dach będzie miał powierzchnię ok 180m2. Całośc obciążen bezpośrednio przejmie w tym przypadku ściana. Takie dachy będą najtańsze w wykonaniu.  :smile:  Spokojnie można je polecić do tanich domów.




> Nie wnikam w szczegóły nazewnictwa - jest jeden monolit. Czy w jednym miejscu nazywa się podciąg, czy wieniec - co za różnica? Całość ciężaru dachu opiera się na tym stropie - chyba żaden słup nie wypada na ścianie nośnej ale gdyby nawet, to co to zmienia w kwestii dach płaski vs. tradycyjny? Strop tak czy inaczej bez dachu miałby lżej i mógłby być tańszy.


Generalniestrop nie przejmuje obciążeń z dachu. Twój projekt domu (Lena) ma sporo ścian nośnych wewnętrznych. Nie widziałem gdzie zaprojektowane są słupy dachu kopertowego ale można założyć. że bezpośrednio nad ścianami nośnymi.  Piszesz, że strop przejmuje całość obciążeń z dachu. To jest oczywista nieprawda. Z Twojego dachu praktycznie połowa obciążeń idzie bezpośrednio na ściany zewnętrzne. Reszta na wewnętrzne nośne bądź belki ukryte w stropie, które przenoszą obciążenia na ściany.

----------


## pandzik

> To jeszcze metraż tego dachu by sie przydał, mój kosztował 3 razy tyle - jakieś 230 metrów nad pomieszczeniami plus około 80 metrów daszków plus attyki i ich obróbka blacharska. Styro od 20 cm, wylewka okolo 6-10 cm, rynien brak, rury spustowe ukryte w styropianie, spusty podgrzewane, na wierzch membrana.


Domek za 700 tys zł?   Po co podajesz swoje dane w tym wątku?

----------


## Kaizen

> Dach Twojego domu nie jest miarodajny dla projektów do 300 tys pod klucz.  Masz kopertówkę nad dosyć dużym domem parterowym.  Nie licząc, można założyć , że to grubo ponad 300m2 powierzchni dachu.  W Twoim projekcie wiadomym jest,że większość kasy pójdzie w fundament i dach, który jest ogromny.



Słabo się domyślasz. Powierzchnia dachu 220m2 (użytkowe poddasze wymusza większe kąty a tym samym większą powierzchnię dachu). Masz to podane na stronie Archetonu. Dom jest IMO mały - 120m2.




> Jas mam szczęśćie, że pracowałem w biurze arch i koleżanka narysuje mi domek pod działeczkę gdy ją już wybiorę latem. Chciałbym malutką parterówkę dwurodzinną max 125m2 , na rzucie wydłużonego prostokąta z dachem płaskim, bądź piętrowy dom z dachem dwuspadowym. Taki dach będzie miał powierzchnię ok 180m2. Całośc obciążen bezpośrednio przejmie w tym przypadku ściana. Takie dachy będą najtańsze w wykonaniu.  Spokojnie można je polecić do tanich domów.


Dach dwuspadowy, przykrywajacy taki sam dom, ma praktycznie taką samą powierzchnię, jak kopertowy. A dochodzą ściany szczytowe i ich wzmocnienie.






> Generalniestrop nie przejmuje obciążeń z dachu. Twój projekt domu (Lena) ma sporo ścian nośnych wewnętrznych. Nie widziałem gdzie zaprojektowane są słupy dachu kopertowego ale można założyć. że bezpośrednio nad ścianami nośnymi.  Piszesz, że strop przejmuje całość obciążeń z dachu. To jest oczywista nieprawda.


Słupy nie stoją na ścianach konstrukcyjnych (ani z pośrednictwem stropu, ani bezpośrednio). Ale jakie to ma znaczenie - cała więźba opiera cię na stropie. Przy dachu płaskim tez cały ciężar musiałby spocząć na stropie, ale mniejszy ciężar i znacznie równomierniej rozłożony.

----------


## Kaizen

> Brakuje tu tylko wyrażenia "według mnie". Chyba, że to stanowisko jakiegoś konstruktora?
> 
> 
> 
> I te 4,6 kN wyszło Ci z powyższych cyferek? No taaaaak! Przecież po wylaniu żelbetu nie potrzeba już żadnych innych warstw....
> 
> Popatrz sobie na konstrukcje stropodachu odwróconego (tak żeby więcej nie kombinować) czy z zielonym dachem, czy z samą warstwą stanowiącą obciążenie dla ocieplenia. A ten śnieg dla jakich warunków liczony, bo chyba jest różnica w zaleganiu śniegu na dachu ze spadkiem a na dachu płaskim, zwłaszcza jak w tym drugim są attyki o określonej wysokości?
> 
> Teraz cyferki możesz wrzucać.


430 kg na m2 sniegu, to mało? Jakieś 1,5m grubości?

Odjąłem 1,6kN z warstw, które znikną i dodałem 0,3kN które się pojawią (z zapasem, styropian waży z 5kg/m2 a papa z 250g/m2 więc nawet przy czterech warstwach papy mamy łacznie 6kg/m2)

----------


## boonk

Witam -że sie włacze. 
Ja szukalem tez projektu z natury z dachem dwuspadowym bo bedzie tańszy w budowie. Bzdura porozmawiajcie z rozsądnym ciesla ktory to wam bedzie wiązał. Mój po fakcie przedstawił mi fakty że odchodzą ci szczyty ( cegła, zaprawa, tynk wewnatrz , zewnatrz, dłuższa podbitka,dachowki krańcowe-robocizna, ) na rzecz dachu czterospadowego ładniejszego. Przy czterospadowym dochodzi ci gasiorow wiecej i rynny po szerokosci domu i tyle....Ciesla powiedział ze za robote wziął by te same pieniądze. Tak ja sie dałem wmanewrowac w tzw. tani brzydki dach dwuspadowy. Pozdr.

----------


## ag2a

Przy domu parterowym jeszcze ale z poddaszem użytkowym "uciekają" metry

----------


## Elfir

no i dwie dodatkowe połacie na karto-gipsy i wełnę, zamiast ściany na zwykły tynk i styropian

----------


## kaszpir007

Wszystko ma swoje wady i zalety ...

Przy zwykłyum dachu dwuspdowym mniej obróbek dachowych , mniej odpadów , niższy koszt montażu (bo mniej obróbek) , ale za to trzeba szczyty podmurować i później je ocieplić.
Plusty takie że poddasze będzie większe i bardziej "ustawne".

Przy kopertowym nie trzeba podmurowywać szczytów ani ich ocieplać , ale za to więcej obróbek dachowych , więcej cięcia , dodatkowo rynny , i koszt dachu będzie wyższy niż przy dwuspadowym jak i robocizna (bo więcej roboty). Następny minus mniej miejsca na poddaszu ...
Następny minus jak ktoś lubi wysokie sufiity i duże przeszklena , bo nie "wysokich" ścian ..
Dach parterowy z dachem kopertowym łatwiej ocieplić

----------


## Kaizen

> i koszt dachu będzie wyższy niż przy dwuspadowym jak i robocizna (bo więcej roboty).


Powierzchnia dachu wychodzi taka sama. Więc materiału idzie tyle samo. Mi dekarz podał stawkę za robociznę za m2 dachu. Nie miało znaczenia, czy kopertowy, czy dwuspadowy. Przy dachówce na kopertowy idzie więcej gąsiorów, a przy dwuspadowym dachówka krańcowa. Więc wychodzi na to samo i kosztowo, i co do robocizny. Faktycznie, przy dwuspadowym rynien idzie mniej - ale to koszt materiału rzędu 30zł/mb przy rynnach PCV razem z blachą. Przy dwuspadowym trzeba zrobić ściany szczytowe, często pewnie jeszcze jakieś wzmocnienia. Przy kopertowym i nieużytkowym poddaszu może nie być w ogóle ściany kolankowej i osobnego wieńca. Tu jest oszczędność.
Ocieplenie przy nieużytkowym poddaszu przy kopertowym wychodzi w sumie taniej. Bo ocieplasz w obydwu przypadkach tak samo strop, ale przy dwuspadowym trzeba jeszcze dodatkowo ocieplić ściany szczytowe i otynkować.

Persaldo - kopertowy powinien wyjść taniej. Różnicę mogą zmniejszyć wiązary (tańsze, jeżeli przy dwuspadowym są tłuczone wg jednego szablonu).

----------


## kaszpir007

> Powierzchnia dachu wychodzi taka sama. Więc materiału idzie tyle samo. Mi dekarz podał stawkę za robociznę za m2 dachu. Nie miało znaczenia, czy kopertowy, czy dwuspadowy. Przy dachówce na kopertowy idzie więcej gąsiorów, a przy dwuspadowym dachówka krańcowa.


Dachówka krańcowa nie jest obowiązkowa. Często wymuszają użycie jej sami dekarze aby nie bawić się w obrobki dachowe.
U mnie nie mam ani jednej dachówki szczytowej , w projekcie także nie było ich.
Mam wykonane obróbki blachą.

----------


## Kaizen

> No niestety nie. Przy dwuspadowym praktycznie nie ma odpadów, a przy kopertowym nie ważne czy to blacha czy dachówka jest tego znacznie więcej.


Przy dachówce różnica niewielka, wbrew pozorom. Przy dwuspadowym dekarz dopasowuje rozstaw - i tutaj marnuje, żeby nie docinać. Przy kopertowym rozstawia maksymalnie - i docinki wyrzuca.




> Dachówka krańcowa nie jest obowiązkowa. Często wymuszają użycie jej sami dekarze aby nie bawić się w obrobki dachowe.


Co kto lubi. Mi się blacha nie podoba, dlatego wybrałem dachówki. I blachy chcę jak najmniej i jak najmniej widocznej.

----------


## krzysiek87

Cześć!

Za niedługo startuję z budową domu - https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...a-mala-WOK1060 - chciałem zrobić to systemem zleconym.
Czy myślicie, że da radę wybudować taki dom za kwotę 300 tys. zł do stanu deweloperskiego, a do 400 tys. zł. pod klucz, już ze wszystkim (no może bez ogrodzenia, podjazdu i bramy wjazdowej)?

Tą dachówkę płaską zmienimy na tradycyjną ceramiczną, ale dokładamy balkon, więc się pewnie cena wyrówna. 
Chciałbym wybudować to w średnim standardzie, bez przesady, ale bez strat na ociepleniu, czy jakości okien, czy jakości kotłowni.

Planuję ogrzewanie podłogowe 100% oraz rekuperację. 

Pierwszą wycenę od ekipy budowlanej za SSZ dostałem na około 35-40 tys. zł. 
Wszystkie media mam pod działką (dosłownie kilka metrów), drogę gminną utwardzoną też.

Będę budował w małopolsce.

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## blaszana kotka

Najpierw się przywitam - dzień dobry  :smile: 


Wątki o domach za 200tys i 300tys czytam uważnie od jakichś 3 tygodni. Postanowiłam napisać, bo Wasza opinia jest dla mnie cenna i śmiem twierdzić, że o stokroć bardziej wiarygodna aniżeli wszystkich fachowców, którzy tylko patrzą, aby zarobić jak najwięcej  :wink: 

A więc tak...mam działkę 32x40m (mała mieścina w woj. małopolskim). Dysponuję 300, maksymalnie 350tys zł i nie chcę pakować się w kredyty. Chcę wybudować dom nieduży, parterowy, bez garażu, o prostej, kwadratowej konstrukcji i kącie nachylenia dachu 25 stopni (podobają mi się niskie dachy). Dom ma być dobrze ocieplony, aby jego ogrzewanie nie kosztowało milionów monet. 

Przejrzałam setki, a może nawet tysiące projektów i chyba zdecyduje się na ten: https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-irysek-4-BSE1107
Dom prosty, rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń akceptowalne chociaż na etapie adaptacji pewnie jakieś kosmetyczne rzeczy będę chciała zmienić.

Mam do Was kilka nurtujących mnie pytań, mianowicie:

- Czy ten dom da się wybudować do stanu deweloperskiego za 300tys zł? (drzwi wewnętrzne, podłogi, wyposażenie, meble - tu każdy kupuje na co go stać i co mu się podoba, a więc to nie jest przedmiotem wyceny).

- Chcę mieć wentylacje mechaniczną z rekuperacją, w więc czy istnieje możliwość wywalenia kominów wentylacyjnych i na ile obniży to koszty budowy domu?

- Zastanawiam się nad sposobem ogrzewania. I tu bardzo ważna dygresja - otóż ja lubię jak jest naprawdę ciepło i 24 stopnie w domu muszą być! To jest mój komfort termiczny i nie zamierzam siedzieć w zimnie (proszę o nie komentowanie, że najzdrowiej siedzieć w 20 stopniach  :big tongue:  ). Co więc będzie lepsze pompa ciepła powietrze-woda czy ogrzewanie gazem? Jakich rachunków za ogrzewanie mogę się spodziewać w przypadku pompy i w przypadku gazu? No i jakie proponujecie alternatywne źródło ogrzewania w przypadku braku prądu?

- Chcę zamienić strop na sufit podwieszany + płyty g-k + wełna 40cm. Tym sposobem ile mogę zaoszczędzić?

- Lepsze fundamenty czy płyta? (wiem, głupie pytanie, ale ja naprawdę nie wiem i nie mogę się zdecydować)

Co my możemy zrobić samodzielnie? Na pewno instalacje, na pewno podłogówkę, na pewno panele/parkiety, malowanie. Więcej chyba nie ponieważ zarówno ja jak i mąż jesteśmy ludźmi zapracowanymi i czasu wolnego mamy niewiele.


pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź  :smile: 
Klaudia

----------


## dwiecegly

> Najpierw się przywitam - dzień dobry 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Przejrzałam setki, a może nawet tysiące projektów i chyba zdecyduje się na ten: https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-irysek-4-BSE1107
> Dom prosty, rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń akceptowalne chociaż na etapie adaptacji pewnie jakieś kosmetyczne rzeczy będę chciała zmienić.


Rzucają sie w oczy małe pokoje. Gdzieś czytałem że sypialnie/pokoje poniżej 13m2 są niepraktyczne i wspominając mieszkanie kiedyś z rodzicami i teraz we własnym domu jak najbardziej sie z tym zgadzam.




> Mam do Was kilka nurtujących mnie pytań, mianowicie:
> 
> - Czy ten dom da się wybudować do stanu deweloperskiego za 300tys zł? (drzwi wewnętrzne, podłogi, wyposażenie, meble - tu każdy kupuje na co go stać i co mu się podoba, a więc to nie jest przedmiotem wyceny).


A potem co ? Najdroższe jest wykonczenie. Nie zrobisz tego za 50tyś.




> - Chcę mieć wentylacje mechaniczną z rekuperacją, w więc czy istnieje możliwość wywalenia kominów wentylacyjnych i na ile obniży to koszty budowy domu?


Nie obniży, koszt kominów to 2-4tyś, czasami 6 jak zrobisz coś wyszukanego. Koszt rekuperacji jeśli to zlecisz to min 15tyś.




> - Zastanawiam się nad sposobem ogrzewania. I tu bardzo ważna dygresja - otóż ja lubię jak jest naprawdę ciepło i 24 stopnie w domu muszą być! To jest mój komfort termiczny i nie zamierzam siedzieć w zimnie (proszę o nie komentowanie, że najzdrowiej siedzieć w 20 stopniach  ). Co więc będzie lepsze pompa ciepła powietrze-woda czy ogrzewanie gazem? Jakich rachunków za ogrzewanie mogę się spodziewać w przypadku pompy i w przypadku gazu? No i jakie proponujecie alternatywne źródło ogrzewania w przypadku braku prądu?


Gaz bedzie z jakieś 20% droższy. Decyzja należy do ciebie. Wadą pompy jest na pewno początkowa inwestycja, w przypadku powietrznych jeszcze hałas i średnio fajne pudło zdobiące ścianę domu.




> - Chcę zamienić strop na sufit podwieszany + płyty g-k + wełna 40cm. Tym sposobem ile mogę zaoszczędzić?


Zaoszczędzić na czym?




> - Lepsze fundamenty czy płyta? (wiem, głupie pytanie, ale ja naprawdę nie wiem i nie mogę się zdecydować)


Cała masa postów na ten temat. Poczytaj.




> Co my możemy zrobić samodzielnie? Na pewno instalacje, na pewno podłogówkę, na pewno panele/parkiety, malowanie. Więcej chyba nie ponieważ zarówno ja jak i mąż jesteśmy ludźmi zapracowanymi i czasu wolnego mamy niewiele.


Jak pracujecie to jak zamierzacie to zrobić? Instalacje robiąc 2-3h dziennie przez amatorów zajmą wam z rok. Sama elektryka z 2-3 miesiące. Parkietów nie radziłbym układać komuś kto nie ma żadnego doświadczenia. Tak z doświadczenia wsród znajomych wiem że z wielkich planów "budowania samemu" konczy się zwykle na malowaniu i sianiu trawnika  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Przejrzałam setki, a może nawet tysiące projektów i chyba zdecyduje się na ten: https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-irysek-4-BSE1107
> Dom prosty, rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń akceptowalne chociaż na etapie adaptacji pewnie jakieś kosmetyczne rzeczy będę chciała zmienić.


W tym roku masa projektów stała się nielegalna. Czy raczej nie można na ich podstawie wybudować domu. Ten wygląda na taki - przy ogrzewaniu gazem czy paliwem stałym marne szanse na zmieszczenie się z EP w limicie przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Ale trudno go ocenić, bo brak danych technicznych.




> - Czy ten dom da się wybudować do stanu deweloperskiego za 300tys zł? (drzwi wewnętrzne, podłogi, wyposażenie, meble - tu każdy kupuje na co go stać i co mu się podoba, a więc to nie jest przedmiotem wyceny).


Trudno zgadywać. Nawet kosztorys niewiele pomoże, bo ceny zmieniają się bardzo szybko (i łatwo się domyśleć, że raczej nie spadają).
Do stanu deweloperskiego za 300K powinno dać się zmieścić. Ale trzeba się na każdym kroku pilnować i np. jak weźmiesz kotłownię z PC za 30K czy wentylację za 20K zł, to już będzie to wątpliwe. Jest zawsze sporo miejsca do zaoszczędzenia i zł i kWh.





> - Chcę mieć wentylacje mechaniczną z rekuperacją, w więc czy istnieje możliwość wywalenia kominów wentylacyjnych i na ile obniży to koszty budowy domu?


Można to zrobić na etapie adaptacji. Ale sprzedawca gotowca powinien zmienić sam. I w cenie powinien być projekt wentylacji mechanicznej.




> - Zastanawiam się nad sposobem ogrzewania. I tu bardzo ważna dygresja - otóż ja lubię jak jest naprawdę ciepło i 24 stopnie w domu muszą być! To jest mój komfort termiczny i nie zamierzam siedzieć w zimnie (proszę o nie komentowanie, że najzdrowiej siedzieć w 20 stopniach  ). Co więc będzie lepsze pompa ciepła powietrze-woda czy ogrzewanie gazem? Jakich rachunków za ogrzewanie mogę się spodziewać w przypadku pompy i w przypadku gazu? No i jakie proponujecie alternatywne źródło ogrzewania w przypadku braku prądu?


Bez OZC to wróżenie z fusów. Tak strzelałbym przy PC PW od 0,7 do 3K zł za prąd przy PC PW za CO i CWU.




> - Chcę zamienić strop na sufit podwieszany + płyty g-k + wełna 40cm. Tym sposobem ile mogę zaoszczędzić?


Ten sufit do czegoś trzeba podwiesić. Monolityczny strop ma tylko jedną wadę - cenę. Ale jak policzysz dokładnie a co to zamieniasz, to się okazuje, że wcale tak dużo drożej nie kosztuje. Przy grzaniu prądem (w jakikolwiek sposób) istotną zaletą stropu żelbetowego jest duża pojemność cieplna co się przekłada na mniejszy spadek temperatury w okienkach drogiej strefy G12 a co za tym idzie tańsze ogrzewanie.

Za to jakby dało się zrobić stropodach, zamiast dachu - to przyniosłoby spore oszczędności.





> - Lepsze fundamenty czy płyta? (wiem, głupie pytanie, ale ja naprawdę nie wiem i nie mogę się zdecydować)


Mi wyszło, że płyta dobrze zrobiona jest trochę lepsza od dobrze zrobionych tradycyjnych fundamentów. Ale jest droższa. I łatwo trafić na ekipę czy konstruktora, co pogrzebie zalety płyty.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Co my możemy zrobić samodzielnie? Na pewno instalacje, na pewno podłogówkę, na pewno panele/parkiety, malowanie. Więcej chyba nie ponieważ zarówno ja jak i mąż jesteśmy ludźmi zapracowanymi i czasu wolnego mamy niewiele.
> 
> Klaudia


Wiele "prostych" rzeczy okazuje sie wcale niie prostymi a bardzo pracochłonnymi ...

Postanowiliśmy że zaoszczędzimy i sami położymy styropiana pod wylewki , bo co to za problem. Jeden wieczór i gotowe (117m2).
Okazało sie że robiliśmy 4 dni , w tym 2 dni od samego rana do samej nocy i później kilka dni do siebie dochodziliśmy ...

Dużo rzeczy wygląda na proste i szybkie i łatwe i przyjemne a takie wcale nie są ...

Osobiście uważam że lepiej zając się "logistyką" , czyli wyszukiwnaiem wykonawców i podwykonawców , materiałów po najlepszych cenach , negocjowac warunki i itd ..

Tutaj jest spora możliwość oszczędności ...

----------


## blaszana kotka

Dziękuję za wszystkie wypowiedzi. Chyba jednak będę musiała raz jeszcze bardzo dokładnie przemyśleć ten projekt. Faktycznie pokoje są niewielkie, jednak przy niewielkim domu 100-115m nie liczę na dużo większe, a koniecznie muszą być 3 pokoje + salon, bo mam 2 dzieci  :smile: 

dziecegły - ale ja wyraźnie pisałam, że dysponuję gotówką 300-350tys zł i za tę cenę chcę wybudować dom do stanu deweloperskiego. Część mebli mam i nie zamierzam ich wyrzucać, a jak zabraknie mi pieniędzy na panele, płytki i meble do zabudowy, to wezmę kredyt na kilka lat. Sęk w tym, żeby nie wkopać się na X lat w kredycie hipotecznym  :smile: 
A co do pracy, to chyba każdy, kto buduje dom pracuje zawodowo. W innym wypadku jakoś nie wyobrażam sobie wybudowania domu. Pozostają weekendy, niewykorzystany urlop, popołudnia.

----------


## blaszana kotka

[QUOTE=Kaizen;7465104]W tym roku masa projektów stała się nielegalna. Czy raczej nie można na ich podstawie wybudować domu. Ten wygląda na taki - przy ogrzewaniu gazem czy paliwem stałym marne szanse na zmieszczenie się z EP w limicie przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Ale trudno go ocenić, bo brak danych technicznych.

Dziekuję za cenną uwagę. Nie wzięłam tego pod uwagę. Rzeczywiście w tym projekcie nie ma nic o nowych normach budowlanych obowiązujących od 2017 roku.


Trudno zgadywać. Nawet kosztorys niewiele pomoże, bo ceny zmieniają się bardzo szybko (i łatwo się domyśleć, że raczej nie spadają).
Do stanu deweloperskiego za 300K powinno dać się zmieścić. Ale trzeba się na każdym kroku pilnować i np. jak weźmiesz kotłownię z PC za 30K czy wentylację za 20K zł, to już będzie to wątpliwe. Jest zawsze sporo miejsca do zaoszczędzenia i zł i kWh.


W obecnym domu wentylację mechaniczną mąż robił sam. W nowym domu też się tym zajmie  :smile: 



Raz jeszcze dziękuję za odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## Kemotxb

> Przejrzałam setki, a może nawet tysiące projektów i chyba zdecyduje się na ten: https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-irysek-4-BSE1107
> Dom prosty


Ten dom wcale nie jest taki prosty jak się wydaje. Po pierwsze jeśli będzie dokładnie jak na wizualizacji to masz hektar schodów wejściowych, które są drogie w wykończeniu i budowie i wcale się z nich nie korzysta, schody mają pomóc wejść do domu, poza tym wystarczy jeden schodek a nie trzy. Po drugie samo narożne okno i nadproże wzmacniane w tym miejscu też jest kosztem dużym, czasem czytam że ludzie żałują takiego narożnego okna i kolejny raz by go nie zrobili. Dom ma duże przeszklenia, to dobrze bo światło naturalne jest pożądane jednak okna na dzisiejsze wymagania techniczne to koszt duży i ciągle rośnie, za samo przesuwne okno tarasowe dasz lekko 8 tysi i nie będzie to rarytas, a masz też i drugie i inne też spore. Jeśli chodzi o okna to kompromisu nie ma bo bez nich się nie da, ale są projekty które nie zakładają tak drogich okien. Powierzchnia dachu (pomimo że dom bardzo duży nie jest ) też jest spora, poza tym to dach kopertowy i konstrukcja takich dachów zawsze jest skomplikowana, wymaga podparć, opaski/wieńca, oraz słupów. Tym samym przykrywasz taras o powierzchni 20 mkw drogim dachem a korzysta się z niego tylko w wakacje, lekko licząc 260 mkw dachu to suma ok 50 tys zł. Różne urozmaicenia które wyglądają fajnie tzn podcień, zadaszony taras, złamania ścian generują koszty bo fachowcy liczą sobie od takich właśnie dodatków, policzy powierzchnię ściany plus narożnik, plus coś tam i tak kwota za mkw rośnie dwukrotnie. Czemu tak piszę ? bo szukasz domu w pewnej kwocie, jeśli chcesz się w niej zmieścić trzeba niestety wybrać pomiędzy tym co się podoba a tym co jest tańsze i prostsze w budowie a co nie zawsze cieszy oko.

----------


## Kamelm

Witam, przesyłam projekt domu, który nas interesuje. 

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-e-114-WAX1016

Dom będzie bez poddasza, gdyż nie jest nam potrzebne. Również narożne okno zostałaby usunięte. Mieszkamy w województwie śląskim, czy da radę wybudować taki dom do stanu deweloperskiego za 300tys? 

Pozdrawiam, Kamil

----------


## asolt

> W tym roku masa projektów stała się nielegalna. Czy raczej nie można na ich podstawie wybudować domu. Ten wygląda na taki - przy ogrzewaniu gazem czy paliwem stałym marne szanse na zmieszczenie się z EP w limicie przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Ale trudno go ocenić, bo brak danych technicznych.
> 
> 
> .


To akurat zaden problem, architekt najczesciej na kolanie i z fusów zrobi charakterystykę energetyczną która spełni WT2017 podpisze i opieczętuje i sprawa załatwiona. Kto to zakwestionuje?, który urzędnik to przeliczy i zweryfikuje? Tak na dobrą sprawę nie ma projektu do którego nie da sie podpiąć oszukanej charakterystyki energetycznej. Z drugiej strony czy to nie inwestor chce uzyskac PNB za wszelką cenę? .

----------


## meczesiu

> Witam, przesyłam projekt domu, który nas interesuje.  
> 
> https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-e-114-WAX1016
> 
> Dom będzie bez poddasza, gdyż nie jest nam potrzebne. Również narożne okno zostałaby usunięte. Mieszkamy w województwie śląskim, czy da radę wybudować taki dom do stanu deweloperskiego za 300tys? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Kamil


Powinniscie sie zmiescic jak dobrze przemyslicie dach to i zostanie

----------


## blaszana kotka

> Czemu tak piszę ? bo szukasz domu w pewnej kwocie, jeśli chcesz się w niej zmieścić trzeba niestety wybrać pomiędzy tym co się podoba a tym co jest tańsze i prostsze w budowie a co nie zawsze cieszy oko.


I znowu macie rację. 
Jeszcze miesiąc temu marzyłam o domu z garażem. Po lekturze forum, dom dla samochodu za średnio 40-50tys zł odpadł z przyczyn oczywistych (kasa). Powierzchnia 130m również odeszła z zapomnienie (liczę średnio 2800zł za metr kwadratowy do stanu deweloperskiego). Chciałam dach kopertowy i również okazuje się, że z takim domem nie zmieszcze się w 300tys zł do stanu deweloperskiego. Przykre to, ale twardo stąpam po ziemi i nie chcę się pakować w wieloletnie kredyty. Ech, chcieć, a móc.......

Znalazłam też taki oto projekt "stodoły" https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-abra-BSE1001 Prawie 110metrów, rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń neinajgorsze, aczkolwiek gdybym zdecydowała się na ten dom, to i tak pewnie coś zmienię na etapie adaptacji.  Nie podoba mi się ten daszek nad tarasem. Boje się, że będzie zaciemniał salon i tu pewnie będą zmiany. 

Dom ma być (i będzie) ocieplony bardzo dobrze, podłogówka po całości. No i zastanawiam się nad tym nieszczęsnym ogrzewaniem. Centralne na gaz czy pompa powietrze-woda? Co jest tańsze? Bynajmniej nie chodzi mi tu o cenę, którą muszę zapłacić za kocioł i/lub pompę, ale o koszty ogrzewania przy założeniu 23-24 stopni w domu. OCzywiście wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją, ale to zrobi mąż (już robił) i wiem, że w przypadku WM można zmieścić się w 5-7tys zł.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

2800 zł to naprawdę sporo za metr stanu developerskiego. Mnie wyszło około 2000 zł (PC, WM)
Z garażem masz rację, to pomieszczenie domu jak każde inne więc kosztuje podobnie - potrzebuje ścian, stropu, dachu, tynków, wylewki, elektryki itp. a do tego dochodzi brama garażowa jeszcze. Dużej cześci osób się wydaje, ze garaż nie kosztuje nic i ludzie skupiaja się tylko na powierzchni użytkowej.
PC a GAz - do obliczenie, przy takim domku dobrze ocieplonym z WM to pompa 5 KW PW powinna wystarczyć. GAZ - dużo zachodu, czekanie na papiery, opłata za podłączenie (2300 zł u Mnie)...ja wybrałem PC.
WM - dla takiego domku 4-5 tyś materiały + cena rekuperatora.

----------


## meczesiu

> I znowu macie rację. 
> Jeszcze miesiąc temu marzyłam o domu z garażem. Po lekturze forum, dom dla samochodu za średnio 40-50tys zł odpadł z przyczyn oczywistych (kasa). Powierzchnia 130m również odeszła z zapomnienie (liczę średnio 2800zł za metr kwadratowy do stanu deweloperskiego). Chciałam dach kopertowy i również okazuje się, że z takim domem nie zmieszcze się w 300tys zł do stanu deweloperskiego. Przykre to, ale twardo stąpam po ziemi i nie chcę się pakować w wieloletnie kredyty. Ech, chcieć, a móc.......
> 
> Znalazłam też taki oto projekt "stodoły" https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-abra-BSE1001 Prawie 110metrów, rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń neinajgorsze, aczkolwiek gdybym zdecydowała się na ten dom, to i tak pewnie coś zmienię na etapie adaptacji.  Nie podoba mi się ten daszek nad tarasem. Boje się, że będzie zaciemniał salon i tu pewnie będą zmiany. 
> 
> Dom ma być (i będzie) ocieplony bardzo dobrze, podłogówka po całości. No i zastanawiam się nad tym nieszczęsnym ogrzewaniem. Centralne na gaz czy pompa powietrze-woda? Co jest tańsze? Bynajmniej nie chodzi mi tu o cenę, którą muszę zapłacić za kocioł i/lub pompę, ale o koszty ogrzewania przy założeniu 23-24 stopni w domu. OCzywiście wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją, ale to zrobi mąż (już robił) i wiem, że w przypadku WM można zmieścić się w 5-7tys zł.
> 
> pozdrawiam


Tutaj masz ciekawy domek https://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/hp_colonel_c_ce.htm z dachem kopertowym. Odchodzą Ci szczyty, cały dom można postawić bez rusztowania

----------


## compi

*blaszana kotka* 
W projekcie który wrzuciłaś praktycznie w każdym pokoju masz potężne zabudowy meblowe. To nie ma być pensjonat i uważam na wsłasnym przykładzie z zamieszkaną parterówką, że kilkanaście m2 na mały pokój to wystarczający metraż. Mamy tam komody, kanapy i czasm biurko z czymś do siedzenia. Wentylacja mechaniczna to niekoniecznie centrala reku. Miałem montować centralę za 8 tysięcy, a przez tyle lat wystarczają nam dwa wentylatory z prostym sterowaniem. Kominy wycinasz i za te pieniądze na nieużystkowym poddaszu sami dobrze planując wykonacie tę instalację. Dach w parterówce jest zawszse droższy. Nie masz podcieni wymagających łamania dodatkowo dachu i to jest plus. Wg mnie pierwszy projekt jest ok. W drugim, wysłanym przez meczesia pokoje są chyba jeszcze mniejsze.

Edit: i najważniejsze. Wg mnie 300 na developerkę starczy. Gdybyś tam miała garaż w bryle to co innego.

----------


## [email protected]

Blaszana kotka zobacz ten projekt:
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-AJR-03-B-TCR-397

Dom jest trochę mniejszy, ale jest możliwość adaptacji poddasza,
pozdrawiam

----------


## Niechaj

u mnie prawie deweloperka (wliczając PC, WM, studnię głębinową i szambo, ale bez ocieplenia/elewacji) wychodzi 1,5tys za m2 (dzieląc przez metry rzeczywiste - z piwnicą) a 2,3tys za m2 PU (jeśli dzielić tylko przez powierzchnię użytkową)

----------


## blaszana kotka

> 2800 zł to naprawdę sporo za metr stanu developerskiego. Mnie wyszło około 2000 zł (PC, WM)


Wolę się miło rozczarować i ewentualną "nadwyżkę pieniędzy" przeznaczyć na podłogi, kafle czy meble do zabudowy (cokolwiek). Tak, czy siak - do SSZ dom będzie budować ekipa (albo ekipy). Nasza rola będzie ograniczać się do wyboru dobrej ale i niedrogiej ekipy budowlańców (sprawdzimy ich, np. pukając do drzwi mieszkańców, którym domy budowali), poszukiwaniu składów budowlanych, które zaoferują najniższą cenę etc.
Później mąż rozłoży podłogówkę, zrobi instalacje elektryczną, bo się na tym zna i ma uprawnienia, hydrauliką też się zajmie, no i WM. Tynki i wylewki firma. Wykończeniówka typu panele czy kafelki też mąż z teściem, a ja też coś pomogę (przynieś, wynieś, pozamiataj, cokolwiek  :wink:  ).






> Blaszana kotka zobacz ten projekt:
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-AJR-03-B-TCR-397
> 
> Dom jest trochę mniejszy, ale jest możliwość adaptacji poddasza,
> pozdrawiam


Dom jest ładny, fajny układ pomieszczeń, ALE gdzie ja wstawię pralkę, PC, odkurzacz, mopy, proszki i inne ustrojstwa? Nie widzę tam pomieszczenia gospodarczego. To przy kuchni to chyba spiżarnia?  :wink:

----------


## blaszana kotka

> Blaszana kotka zobacz ten projekt:
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-AJR-03-B-TCR-397
> 
> Dom jest trochę mniejszy, ale jest możliwość adaptacji poddasza,
> pozdrawiam




No ten projekt jest bardzo fajny. Podoba mi się  :smile:  Dziękuję za trud w wyszukiwaniu i pomoc  :smile: 




> blaszana kotka 
> W projekcie który wrzuciłaś praktycznie w każdym pokoju masz potężne zabudowy meblowe. To nie ma być pensjonat i uważam na wsłasnym przykładzie z zamieszkaną parterówką, że kilkanaście m2 na mały pokój to wystarczający metraż. Mamy tam komody, kanapy i czasm biurko z czymś do siedzenia.


Nawiązujesz do pierwszego czy do drugiego projektu domu, który wrzuciłam? Obecnie mieszkam w domu, w którym najmniejszy pokój ma 4x4,5m i ciężko będzie mi przyzwyczaić się do mniejszych pomieszczeń (będę musiała). Szafy do zabudowy to niekoniecznie kolejne miejsca do składowania butów, ręczników, pościeli i ubrań. To także miejsce do przechowywania np. zabawek moich dzieciaków, a te potrafią być wielkie. Boje się, że przy takim małym metrażu sypialni po prostu wszystko mi się nie pomieści.

Od zawsze na ogrodzie posiadam garaż, w którym stoi samochód, kosiarka, piły, drabiny i cały majdan męża z narzędziami, rowery, jeździki dzieci, hulajnogi etc. Przez kilka lat po budowie nowego domu nie przewiduje garażu, bo najpierw będę musiała na niego odłożyć pieniądze. Zostaje chyba tylko blaszak  :smile:

----------


## compi

Projekt z 2.05 z 22.31  :smile: 
Te szafy wg mnie to prawdziwe m3 przestrzeni. Policz i zobacz. Przy pompie ciepła i dobrym rozplanowaniu ta "kotłownia" to będzie praktycznie pralnia z suszarnią.

----------


## blaszana kotka

> Projekt z 2.05 z 22.31 
> Te szafy wg mnie to prawdziwe m3 przestrzeni. Policz i zobacz. Przy pompie ciepła i dobrym rozplanowaniu ta "kotłownia" to będzie praktycznie pralnia z suszarnią.



A widzisz, ten projekt wybili mi skutecznie z głowy, gdyż budowa mogłaby przekroczyć budżet, jakim dysponuję  :smile: 

Teraz przeglądam stodoły z dwuspadowymi dachami, bo są one tańsze w budowie. Jedyny plus w tym wszystkim jest taki, że szerokość działki pozwoli na zbudowanie praktycznie każdego domu. Innych plusów póki co brak, bo oswajam się z wyglądem parterowych domów z dwuspadowym dachem....i jakoś nie podskakuje ze szczęścia.

Raz to jeszcze powtórzę - ograniczony budżet z wylanym na głowę kubłem zimnej wody skutecznie ostudziły chęć zbudowania tego co mi się podoba :/


Ps. Ale rozkład pomieszczeń w tym domu naprawdę mi się spodobał  :smile: 
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-AJR-03-B-TCR-397

----------


## Kaizen

> Teraz przeglądam stodoły z dwuspadowymi dachami, bo są one tańsze w budowie.


Mogą być tańsze wiązary. Może być też odrobinę mniej odpadów z krycia. Za to koszt ścian szczytowych trzeba doliczyć. W sumie nie ma dużej różnicy przy wiązarach, a przy tradycyjnej więźbie raczej taniej wyjdzie kopertowy bez ścian kolankowych (i łatwiej ocieplić bez mostków - bo ściana szczytowa czy kolankowa to mostek)..

I nie przesadzaj z tym budżetem - ja mam jeden pokój więcej, i SSZ wychodzi mi 181K zł ze wszystkim  oprócz działki (z przyłączami, odwiertem próbnym studni głębinowej, ksero map i innymi drobiazgami). 300K zł spodziewam się przekroczyć wykończeniówką.

----------


## Elfir

> Dom jest ładny, fajny układ pomieszczeń, ALE gdzie ja wstawię pralkę, PC, odkurzacz, mopy, proszki i inne ustrojstwa? Nie widzę tam pomieszczenia gospodarczego. To przy kuchni to chyba spiżarnia?


pomieszczenie nr 9 to pralnia. Reku czy piec to małe urządzenia, spokojnie się zmieszczą obok (lub nad) pralki. gdyby zamienić drzwi na okno pomieszczenie byłoby jeszcze bardziej ustawne

----------


## [email protected]

Blaszana kotka - mam podobną wizję co do pomieszczeń, dlatego zaproponowałem ten projekt  :Smile:  Załatwiam dokumenty i na nowy rok mam zamiar ten dom budować. 
Tam gdzie jest pomieszczenie gospodarze ze spokojem wejdzie Ci PC, mopy,  odkurzacz i inne graty. Tam gdzie jest WC możesz też zrobić pralnie. W razie czego masz całe poddasze do adaptacji, wiec miejsce jest. No i w jednej sypialni masz garderobę. Według kosztorysu 124 tys netto za Ssz, wiec dosyć tanio. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

W Twoim już faktycznie te pokoje są minimalistyczne, ale to w stosunku do Iryska4 chyba 20 m2 różnicy. Dach masz przełamany na dwóch połaciach i pilnowałbym posadowienia końcowych podpór by nie pracowały. Adaptacja poddasza to raczej znalezienie miejsca na schody. Prędzej suszarnia ze schodami strychowymi i każdy unika ich użytkowania jak może, bo wygodnych jeszcze nie wymyślono do wchodzenia z czymkolwiek pod pachą. To nie krytyka tego projektu, tylko porównanie. Dla dwóch, trzech osób jest już wystarczający.

----------


## [email protected]

Schody można zrobić na strych na korytarzu,  widziałem zdjęcie tego rozwiązania i nie wygląda źle.

----------


## compi

Jeśli udało się na niecałych 8m2 wąskiego korytarza wygospodarować miejsce na w miarę wygodne schody to ok. W miarę normalne to nie wyłaz i nie kręcone.

----------


## blaszana kotka

> Blaszana kotka - mam podobną wizję co do pomieszczeń, dlatego zaproponowałem ten projekt  Załatwiam dokumenty i na nowy rok mam zamiar ten dom budować. 
> Tam gdzie jest pomieszczenie gospodarze ze spokojem wejdzie Ci PC, mopy,  odkurzacz i inne graty. Tam gdzie jest WC możesz też zrobić pralnie. W razie czego masz całe poddasze do adaptacji, wiec miejsce jest. No i w jednej sypialni masz garderobę. Według kosztorysu 124 tys netto za Ssz, wiec dosyć tanio. 
> Pozdrawiam



Ten projekt, który mi podesłałeś http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-AJR-03-B-TCR-397 ma niecałe 99 metrów kwadratowych. W dostępnych wariantach tego projektu jest informacja, że istnieje powiększona wersja projektu AJR 03 bez garażu. Napisałam o nich z prośbą o przesłanie rzutów i metrażu. Różnica pomiędzy tymi projektami wynosi ok 9-10 metrów kwadratowych. To sporo! Czekam więc na odpowiedź.

----------


## [email protected]

Nie widziałem tego projektu w wersji powiększonej, tylko z garażem na jedno, dwa auta.
Schody nie są kręcone, tylko takie w miarę normalnie. Jak wrócę z pracy to poszukam zdjęcia i podeślę.

----------


## blaszana kotka

Z garażami też widziałam, jednak na stronie pisze, że cyt. "Dostępna jest wersja powiększona domu – AJR 04 – powierzchnia użytkowa 107,3m²." Czyli ta sama bryła, to samo rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń, tylko metraż większy. Czekam na odpowiedź od nich  :smile:  Bo jednak niecałe 100 metrów to odrobinę za mało. Takie optimum, to 110m  :smile: 

Póki co też teraz siedzę w pracy i zamiast wydajnie pracować, przeglądam projekty  :big grin:

----------


## s---r

> Raz to jeszcze powtórzę - ograniczony budżet z wylanym na głowę kubłem zimnej wody skutecznie ostudziły chęć zbudowania tego co mi się podoba :/


Ten żal z czasem powinien być coraz mniejszy...
Nastaw się inaczej: jak się nie ma co się lubi to się lubi co się ma  :smile:

----------


## cactus

Bardzo ostrożnie z planami i marzeniami, znam osobiście dwie pary które czytając na forum wątki o tanich domach do 300tyś wzięły takie kredyty i kasa skończyła sie jeszcze przed stanem deweloperskim. Teraz jeden dom jest do sprzedania w takim stanie a drugi konczą bardzo powoli dokładajac po tysiąc złotych po wypłacie na wykończeniówkę. Nie wiem ile im to lat zajmie. Żyja na skraju ubustwa ale mają dom... na spółke z bankiem.
Zwykle jest tak że jest określony budzet, już przy stanie zero zostaje naruszony bo okazuje sie że grunt nie taki fajny... fundament trzeba zrobić droższy, konieczny drenaż itp, potem SSO mniej wiecej zgodnie z planem, jednak ciężko jest znaleźć dekarza ktory zrobi dach za 20tyś z materialem jak obiecali na forum... jednak największą wtopą okazują się instalacje które wychodzą 50% drożej niż było w kosztorysie projektu... jeszcze dają sie namówić na PC bo kązdy na forum chwali i grzeje prawie za darmo, nie szkodzi że w kosztorysie dla banku były kocioł gazowy za 5tyś. No i robi sie 300tyś nie wiadomo kiedy a dom w stanie deweloperskim niepełnym bo ocieplenie robione samemu, bez tynku bo tego nie da rady w jedną osobę.
Mamy więc prawie dom, bez wykonczenia w środku, bez umeblowania, bez ogrodka, ogrodzenia, wjazdu. Brakuje nam jeszcze min 100tyś żeby zamieszkać jako tako. Kończy się termin zakończenia budowy zadeklarowany w banku, trzeba podpisywac aneksy o przedłużenie, bank nawet za to chce kasę. Rzeczoznawca ma uwagi że w budynku są rzeczy ktorych nie miało być a nie ma tych co są konieczne.
Przepraszam za negatywny ton ale to forum czasami wpycha ludzi w tarapaty a ja buduje drugi dom i wiem że za 300tyś to można ale jak robi się samemu.

----------


## blaszana kotka

Zgadzam się z Tobą. W sytuacji, kiedy nasza zdolność kredytowa sięga 300k zł, a my zadłużamy się na 30 lat i w połowie budowy kasa się ulatnia....wtedy jesteśmy w ........... (jakaś cenzura obowiązuje  :smile:  ). Jednak inaczej ma się to w przypadku posiadania takiej gotówki i ewentualnego dobrania kredytu gotówkowego np. na okres 5-10 lat. Jeżeli mi braknie 50-100k to pożyczę od banku, niemniej jest to stosunkowo niewielka ilość gotówki. Gdybym miała połowę życia spłacać kredyt, nie decydowałabym się na nowy dom.


Ps. przysłali mi rzuty i metraż większej wersji tego domku. W kwestii rozmieszczenia pomieszczeń nie widzę zmian.

----------


## cactus

Ciebie stać, ale jak skończysz to sama przyznasz że wydałaś na niego 500tys albo prawie 500. Tyle kosztuje budowa zlecona domku 110-120m2. 
Prosze wróc za poltora, dwa lata jak go skończysz i napisz na forum ile wyszło. Większość osób z tego wątku nie wraca bo wstyd im przyznać że kasy brakło daleko od końca.

----------


## blaszana kotka

Na forum jestem od kilku dni (podczytuję od kilku tygodni)  i będę tu częstym gościem, gdyż jest to kopalnia wiedzy. Z tą wiedzą nie podzieli się żaden budowlaniec. Na pewno założę swój dziennik budowy i zamierzam zamieszczać w nim wszystkie koszta jakie poniosę. Zapewne będę zasypywać Was w stosowanych wątkach dziesiątkami pytań  :wink:  Marzenie to wprowadzić się do gotowego domu i zmieścić się w przedziale 300-400k zł. Czy realne? Najbliższe 2-3 lata to pokażą.

Najbardziej podziwiam ludzi z wątku dom za 200tys. Okazuje się, że MOŻNA

----------


## Bracianka

> Ciebie stać, ale jak skończysz to sama przyznasz że wydałaś na niego 500tys albo prawie 500. Tyle kosztuje budowa zlecona domku 110-120m2. 
> Prosze wróc za poltora, dwa lata jak go skończysz i napisz na forum ile wyszło. Większość osób z tego wątku nie wraca bo wstyd im przyznać że kasy brakło daleko od końca.


A gdzie tyle kosztuje? Proszę powiedz, namówię męża na przebranżowienie  :razz:  No chyba że mówisz o domach, które użytkowej może i mają powierzchnię 120m, ale rzeczywiście ok. 200m...

Sama kredyt mam, kilka razy zmieniałam umowę, ale raczej ze względu na niewyróbkę niż pomyłkę w kosztach, ew. ze względu na zmianę kolejności pracy, i tak trzeba płacić za taką zmianę, ale wolę zapłacić 50zł, niż się żyłować. U nas na liczniku aktualnie prawie 280 tys. - wydane na dom. Jeszcze całkiem nie wykończony z zewnątrz, ale mieszkam drugi rok. Da się, choć mąż bardzo dużo sam zrobił, jednocześnie pracując na normalny etat.

----------


## Elfir

Ja wybudowałam do stanu deweloperskiego poniżej 300 tyś za pomocą ekip. Tylko mój projekt jest mniej skomplikowany do tej parterówki.
W każdym razie nie ma co brać pow. użytkowej do wyliczeń a wyłącznie całkowitą.

----------


## blaszana kotka

Też wydaje mi się to całkiem realne, oczywiście przy założeniu, że budujemy prostą bryłę, bez udziwnień, której powierzchnia całkowita nie przekracza 110-120 metrów. No i wkładamy "odrobinę" pracy własnej, przy tym ta "odrobina" to więcej niż położenie paneli i pomalowanie pomieszczeń  :smile: 
Wykończenie i wyposażenie to odrębny temat, bo można mieć kuchnie za 15tys, a można za 50tys i więcej.

----------


## [email protected]

Tak jak obiecałem, wrzucam zdjęcie tych schodów na korytarzu w projekcie ajr03b



Jeżeli chodzi o koszta i zmieszczenie się w 300 tys. Ja akurat mam zamiar się zmieścić w tej kwocie budując ten dom i będę robił wentylację grawitacyjną, a nie mechaniczną, która kosztuje (10 tys jest do przodu), do tego nie będę się bawił w zakładanie PC (koszt 30 tys, niektórzy szaleją z gruntowa, która kosztuje 50) tylko będę miał zwykłego śmierdziucha, ewentualnie piec na ekogroszek. Tak samo nie będę miał gazu, bo i po co? W dzisiejszych czasach nie jest potrzebny. Budować będę systemem gospodarczym, do stanu SSZ firmy, a reszta w miare możliwości sam lub pomocą rodziny.
Nie chce tez domu z garażem (który mi się marzył), bo koszt duży, a nie mam zamiaru wykładać 50 tys na hotel dla auta.

----------


## Zagurski

> Ciebie stać, ale jak skończysz to sama przyznasz że wydałaś na niego 500tys albo prawie 500. Tyle kosztuje budowa zlecona domku 110-120m2.



Mądrze piszesz człowiecze  :yes:  Ja swego czasu pisałem identycznie, ale już mi się nie chce, po raz n-ty, w kółko tego samego tłumaczyć. To jak walenie grochem o ścianę... albo głową w nieotynkowany mur  :bash: 
Ludzie potrzebują dobrych informacji! Jednemu na 10-ciu udało się wybudować - z pomocą rodziny i znajomych - dom za 200-300 tys! Nieistotne jest, że dziewięciu pozostałym pozostały kredyty do spłacenia. Liczy się ten JEDEN JEDYNY, bo jak jemu  SIĘ UDAŁO, to MI ma się nie udać?  - weź potrzymaj mi piwo...

Informacją o tym, że szanse są nikłe, odbierasz ludziom marzenia. Oni już ciebie nie lubią, bo zachwiałeś ich całym wyobrażeniem o tym pięknym domku, z jeszcze piękniejszym ogrodem. Z ogrodem, w którym motyle zapylają rabaty kwiatowe, ptaszki ćwierkają, a psy i koty nie srają na wymuskany trawnik.




> Prosze wróc za poltora, dwa lata jak go skończysz i napisz na forum ile wyszło. Większość osób z tego wątku nie wraca bo wstyd im przyznać że kasy brakło daleko od końca.


ANO, bo PRAWDA wygląda zgoła inaczej. Część osób nie pisze o dalszych losach, bo nie ma się czym chwalić.
Część osób coś tam duknie, że to nie jest tak, jak sobie wyobrażali.
Część osób wali twardo głupa, jakie to piękne poranki są przy kawie na tarasie (o godz. 6-stej, bo na ósmą do roboty, a powrót wieczorem) i generalnie poleca takie rozwiązanie, bo skoro oni sami się w to g... wpiepszyli, to dlaczego bronic innym?  >  w kupie raźniej!

No i tak to mniej więcej wygląda, a wnioski, niech wyciągną mądrzy.

----------


## dwiecegly

> No i tak to mniej więcej wygląda, a wnioski, niech wyciągną mądrzy.


Niestety wnioski te wyciągają zawsze jak już jest za późno. Szkoda że na tym forum tak się piętnuje tych co już wybudowali i wiedzą ile to kosztuje a nie tych co żyją marzeniami i obietnicami. Mój dom kosztował dokładnie 30% więcej niż podawało biuro projektów, mimo że tez sporo robiłem sam i nie brałem drogich ekip do reszty prac. Koszty windują rzeczy których brakuje w większości kosztorysów.

----------


## [email protected]

A tak z ciekawości. Jakie macie ogrzewanie, wentylacje, ewentualnie czy macie garaż? Do tego jakie macie ocieplenie, styropian czy wełna? No i kosztorysy nie podają mediów w domu, a one pochłaniają według biur 15% inwestycji. Też zależy kto jak robi w środku, bo można wykończyć za X kwotę, a można X razy 5.

----------


## Zagurski

> Mój dom kosztował dokładnie 30% więcej niż podawało biuro projektów, mimo że tez sporo robiłem sam i nie brałem drogich ekip do reszty prac. Koszty windują rzeczy których brakuje w większości kosztorysów.


No i mój również kosztował o 1/3 więcej, aniżeli zakładałem. Bez ogrodu i ogrodzenia, rzecz jasna.
No i o to chodzi, aby uświadomić ludzi, na co się porywają.
Dobrze, że odpisałeś, to przynajmniej nie będzie na mnie, że sam jakieś głupoty wymyślam.

----------


## blaszana kotka

Dlatego decydując się zadać pytanie na tym forum, miałam na myśli możliwość wybudowania domu, których linki podałam kilka postów wcześniej, do stanu deweloperskiego, a nie wykończonego, bo tego (stanu pod klucz z meblami) nie da się policzyć. Jeden wykończy za 70, a drugi za 200tys zł, albo więcej.

Ludzie marzą o małym domu za stosunkowo "niewielkie" pieniądze i nie ma się co dziwić, skoro można wybudować dom taniej niż zakup przeciętnego mieszkania o pow 60 metrów kw w centrum miasta. 

Nowi forumowicze (np. ja) liczą bardziej na dobre rady i pomoc, a nie na deptanie naszych marzeń i wyobrażeń pisząc, że na dom trzeba mieć minimum niecałe albo równe pół bańki, bo za 300-400k zł nie da rady wybudować :/

----------


## dwiecegly

Stan deweloperski to u mnie jakies 330tyś +-20tyś.



> Nowi forumowicze (np. ja) liczą bardziej na dobre rady i pomoc, a nie na deptanie naszych marzeń i wyobrażeń pisząc, że na dom trzeba mieć minimum niecałe albo równe pół bańki, bo za 300-400k zł nie da rady wybudować :/


Bo taka prawda że trzeba pół banki... jestem na środku wykonczeniowki, skromnie licząc wyjdzie mnie 430-440tyś, bez ogrodzenia bruku itp
Lepiej żeby ktoś podeptał czyjeś marzenia zanim ten ktoś się wpakuje w tarapaty i zmarnuje sobie życie.

----------


## blaszana kotka

Napisz proszę, jaki metraż ma Twój dom (pow. po podłogach), czy jest z poddaszem czy nie, dach czterospadowy czy dwuspadowy, rodzaj ogrzewania etc. Ja dysponując 350k zł planuje 100 metrowy, prosty dom. Podłogi, malowanie ścian, wyposażenie, meble, sprzęty, ogrodzenie i ogród itd nie wchodzą w skład tej kwoty.

----------


## [email protected]

Mogę wiedzieć jaki dom budujesz?

----------


## Kemotxb

Obserwuję i pytam różnych ludzi i dziwne jest to jedni mówią, że wybudowali dom za 300 tys z działką, a drudzy że 450 tys nie licząc działki. O ile działka to sprawa osobna, to domy już nie. Nie wiem komu wierzyć czy tym pierwszym czy tym drugim.

----------


## blaszana kotka

Na pewno istotny wpływ ma na ostateczną kwotę region i miasto, w jakim się budujesz. Inne ceny będą w stolicy, a inne na Podkarpaciu czy Suwalszczyźnie. Druga sprawa, to materiały użyte do budowy domu. Każdy chce jak najlepszej jakości i ja to rozumiem, niemniej jednak ja zanim cokolwiek zamówię, to pewnie obdzwonię składy budowlane w województwie, w którym mieszkam i w ościennych również. Mąż już rozgląda się za kupnem jakiegoś taniego busa, którym wiele materiałów będzie mógł sam przewozić, wszak samochód na budowie się przydaje  :smile: 
Jeżeli zamawia się ekipy budowlane, które robią za inwestora wszystko włącznie z dostarczaniem swojego materiału, to później wychodzi te 500k zł za 120metrowy dom.

Wielu moich znajomych wybudowało domy dużo poniżej tych 500tys. Mieszkają w nich i nawet wystarczyło na wyposażenie, ogrodzenie panelowe i kostkę przed domem. Czyli da się....

----------


## Kemotxb

Bus Ci się nie przyda to zbędny wydatek, wydasz na niego kilka tysi, ubezpieczenie, rejestracja, przeglądy, na pewno coś się popsuje, choćby drobna sprawa a i tak nic nim nie przywieziesz co by się przydało. Ja zamawiam kurierem to co większe, przywożą mi na miejsce, inne sprawy do budowy domu to już ciężary i busem nie przewieziesz. Drobne sprawy to przyczepka do osobówki. To bardziej się przyda. Jak nie masz haka to zamontuj i kup lekką przyczepkę, przewieziesz nią wszystko co brudne, niewymiarowe, mokre, będzie Ci potrzebne 200 kg piachu to do busa nie wpakujesz, braknie Ci kilkanaście sztuk bloczków to wpakujesz bez obaw o karoserie, potrzebna będzie betoniarka też przewieziesz.

----------


## Bracianka

To zależy od tego, co sobie ktoś umyślił - jak ma na jednym dachu 15 lukarn, to może i ma drogo. Ja w ogóle nie wiem, skąd te ceny - jakby ludzie mieli płacić tyle w moich okolicach, to nikt by domów nie budował - a buduje się całkiem sporo i całkiem szybko. Ale przy okazji ludzie zakasują rękawy i co tylko mogą robią sami. 

Abstrahując, co do kosztów wentylacji mechanicznej - wszystkie elementy do WM kosztowały nas 4500zł, mąż rozkładał sam, bo stwierdził, że to proste jak budowa cepa, a obecnie projekt dodawany jest praktycznie do każdego projektu domu. Ale jak ktoś chce płacić 5000zł za robociznę... 

Tak, dużo zrobiliśmy sami (mąż zrobił), ale ogólnie deweloperski powiedzmy w 80% robiły nam ekipy. Wcale z nienajgorszych materiałów - raczej taka średnia półka. I wcale ekipy nie najtańsze. W domu został do zrobienia tynk zewnętrzny i płytki na tarasie. Płytki pewnie obskoczymy sami, tak jak i w środku, tynk trzeba będzie zlecić. Ale że mamy siatkę ładnie zaciągniętą i pomalowaną farbami, to nam się jakoś szczególnie nie spieszy. Co do rodziny - handel wymienny, ja pomagam Tobie, Ty pomagasz mnie. Musiałabym na głowę upaść, żeby 500tys. na deweloperski wydać. 300 jestem w stanie zrozumieć, 350 - przy najgorszych założeniach, 500 - zwłaszcza za mały i nie jakoś superenergooszczędny dom - nie.

----------


## blaszana kotka

To bardzo rozsądny pomysł z tą przyczepką. Masz rację w zupełności.....materiałów sypkich busem nie przewieziemy, a przyczepką owszem. Wyjdzie taniej, a haka nie mamy, trzeba będzie go zamontować.


Bracianka, myślę tak samo jak i Ty. 
Co do WM, to w obecnym domu też takową mamy (zwykłą Lunę). Mąż sam montował i całkowity koszt wyszedł ok 4000zł  :smile:  Czyli znowu DA SIĘ i nie trzeba przy tym płacić kilkunastu tysięcy złotych.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Ta dyskusja to trochę jak np. ile kosztuje czarne BMW, jeden powie, że 30 tyś, drugi 100 a trzeci 250 tyś...i każdy ma rację.
Ale cześć próbuje SObie wmówić, że te za 30 tyś jest taka samo dobre jak te za 250 tyś, a to nieprawda.
WIększość domów 130-150 m2 - SSZ wynosi 140-150 tyś i tutaj różnice nie są duże. Rożnice to instalacje, wykończeniówka i elewacje.
Podają ceny mojej stodoły, 164 m po podłogach, 145 m użytkowej, wraz z konstrukcją tarasu
1. SSO - materiały 100 000  + robocinza 45 000 zł
2, OKNA + rolety w 3 oknach balkonowych- 22 000
3. ELetryka 9000 material z robocizną
4. Instalacje (wod-kan, ogrzewanie podłogowe, odkurzacz centralny, pompa ciepła, rekupracje) - 65 000 (firma, umowa, gwarancje, usuwanie usterek, ubezpieczenie OC itp
5. Tynki 13 000 (gipsowe utwardzone)
6. Wylewki anhydrytowe - 8000
7. Drzwi zewnętrzne aluminiopwe 9000  + żaluzje fasadowe od frontu 6000 (to mega wypas, w budżecie kwoty dużo MNiejsze  :sad: )
8. Elewacja 25 000
9. Ocipelenie poddasza + sufity podwieszane - 18 000 robocizna z materiałem
10. Alarm 4000

Łącznie - 320 000 tj. około 2000 za metr. Dla MNie ok. W tym całą konstrukcja tarasu

Ten sam dom wersja uproszczona: trochę budujem sami,bez płyty fundamentowej z rodziną robocizna za SSO - 20 tyś, okna trochę gorsze, bez niestandardowego koloru - 3 tyś,  instalacje rezygnujemy z PC, OC i WM - - 30 tyś, wylewki cementowe - 2000, drzwi drewniane - 3000, rezygnujemy z żaluzji - 6000, robimy sami zabudowe poddasza + gorsza wełna - 9 000, rezygnujemy z alarmu bo po co - 4 tyś - łącznie 77 000 oszczędności. 

Wychodzi około 250 000 - ten sam dom a to nie jest jeszcze wresja najbardziej ekonomiczna...!

Reasumują, ten sam dom można wykonać w przedziale 200  400 tyś zł do stanu developerskiego (można by dołożyc okna hs, lepszą pompę, inteligentny dom, okna dachowe kolankowe, płyty HPL na elewacji itp_. Tylko nie wmawiajcei SObie głupoty, że ten dom za 200 tyś jest taki sam jak ten za 400 zł, wentylacja grwaitacyjna jest lepsza od WM, piec węglowy lepszy niż PC itp. To zaklinanie rzeczywistości.

Obecnie kończę elewację  :big grin:  
2000 zł/m2to sporo jak na stan developerski jak widać na przykładzie mojego domu, wieć nie przejmuj się blaszanakotka. Budżet masz spory jak na dom 110-120 M2.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Ta dyskusja to trochę jak np. ile kosztuje czarne BMW, jeden powie, że 30 tyś, drugi 100 a trzeci 250 tyś...i każdy ma rację.
> Ale cześć próbuje SObie wmówić, że te za 30 tyś jest taka samo dobre jak te za 250 tyś, a to nieprawda.


to tak abstrahując od budowy domów to śmiem twierdzić że starsze bmw to za 30 tysi będzie lepsze niż to nowsze  za 250 tysi  :wink: , może być i czarne  :big grin: .

----------


## dwiecegly

> Musiałabym na głowę upaść, żeby 500tys. na deweloperski wydać. 300 jestem w stanie zrozumieć, 350 - przy najgorszych założeniach, 500 - zwłaszcza za mały i nie jakoś superenergooszczędny dom - nie.


No to przecież pisałem że deweloperski mnie wyszedł własnie 320+-20tyś. Wykonczenie wyjdzie ponad 110tyś, Jestem w polowie. Wliczając ogrodzenie od drogi i z jedno od sąsiada (reszte mam), kostkę i kiedyś tam taras, może zmieszczę się w 470-480tyś. Oczywiście sporo robilłem sam lub z ojcem. Ekipy polecane ze średnimi stawkami, oprócz hydraulika byłem zadowolony.
Piszecie o deweloperskim za 300tyś i cieszycie sie że to już prawie dom. A od tego etapu trzeba władować jeszcze mase kasy. Sama kuchnia i łazienki to kilkadziesiat tysięcy a głupie pierdółki kosztują jak sie je wszystkie zsumuje czasami wiecej niż kafle na całą łazienkę. Zrozumiecie jak będziecie na etapie mycia domu przed wprowadzeniem. Wczesniej to tylko nadzieje i marzenia.

----------


## Kemotxb

> No to przecież pisałem że deweloperski mnie wyszedł własnie 320+-20tyś.


Sporą rozbieżność masz plus minus 20 tys ... zwłaszcza w czymś co już masz zrobione. Skąd takie coś ?

----------


## Bracianka

> No to przecież pisałem że deweloperski mnie wyszedł własnie 320+-20tyś. Wykonczenie wyjdzie ponad 110tyś, Jestem w polowie. Wliczając ogrodzenie od drogi i z jedno od sąsiada (reszte mam), kostkę i kiedyś tam taras, może zmieszczę się w 470-480tyś. Oczywiście sporo robilłem sam lub z ojcem. Ekipy polecane ze średnimi stawkami, oprócz hydraulika byłem zadowolony.
> Piszecie o deweloperskim za 300tyś i cieszycie sie że to już prawie dom. A od tego etapu trzeba władować jeszcze mase kasy. Sama kuchnia i łazienki to kilkadziesiat tysięcy a głupie pierdółki kosztują jak sie je wszystkie zsumuje czasami wiecej niż kafle na całą łazienkę. Zrozumiecie jak będziecie na etapie mycia domu przed wprowadzeniem. Wczesniej to tylko nadzieje i marzenia.


A teraz wróć stronę wcześniej i przeczytaj post cactusa  :wink:  Ja napisałam, że jestem w stanie zrozumieć 300 tys. za deweloperski, choć wg mnie to dużo. Po naszej obecnej budowie wiem, że drugi dom wybudowalibyśmy taniej niż obecny, wcale nie oszczędzając na materiałach, ale przy jeszcze większej ilości pracy własnej. A ludzie piszą o stanie deweloperskim nie dlatego, że to już dom, tylko dlatego, że stan deweloperski można porównać z innymi domami. Wykończeniówki już raczej się nie da, bo jeden ma płytki za 40zł, drugi za 250zł. Jak wyżej pisałam, u nas obecnie na liczniku 280 tys. (nie wliczam działki) - do zrobienia zostały tynki i płytki na tarasie. Czekają, bo obecnie mąż buduje garaż, tu już od początku samodzielnie.

----------


## fotohobby

Dom 106 metrów do zamieszkania 320tyś.
Jeśli chodzi o materiały to półka średnia/wyższa. Ocieplenie powyżej standardu, WM.
Np na gres wyznaczyliśmy sobie limit 200zł za m2, bo uznaliśmy że w tym segmencie jest fajny wybór. Podobnie z drzwiami, armaturą itp...

Ale - przez rok mieliśmy kuchnię z Castoramy - dopiero dziś wkonawca oddał nam naszą nową kuchnię i skasował 21tys zł.
Za dwa miesiące kolejny skasuje 20tys za wybrukowanie podjazdu, pozostaje jeszcze zamienić 50m siatki na ładniejsze ogrodzenie, wolę na razie nie myśleć o koszcie....

Wprowadzanie się za ostatnie grosze i jeszcze kredyt na karku, to niekończąca się wykończeniówka i prowizorka przez lata.
Wolałem zaprojektować sobie dom o 20m2 mniejszy, ale uniknąć powyższego dyskomfortu.

----------


## [email protected]

Cactus, zagurski,  dwiecegly - możecie napisać jakie macie domy, oraz z czego budowane i co w nich jest? 
Marcin34sl- moim zdaniem to jest głos rozsądku...

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeżeli chodzi o koszta i zmieszczenie się w 300 tys. Ja akurat mam zamiar się zmieścić w tej kwocie budując ten dom i będę robił wentylację grawitacyjną, a nie mechaniczną, która kosztuje (10 tys jest do przodu)


Nie jestes 10K do przodu. Kominy wentylacyjne kosztują i zabierają miejsce. Przy wentylacji mechanicznej mozesz zamontować fixy i nie masz w nich nawiewników. Dużo taniej i jeszcze cieplej Przy fixach i samodzielnym rozłożeniu instalacji najtańsza mechaniczna jest porownywalna z grawitacyjna cenowo, a jest dużo wygodniejsza w używaniu.

----------


## [email protected]

Moim zdaniem jeżeli mam zakładać coś najtańszego, to jednak wolę ta grawitacyjna,  która w dzisiejszych czasach jest niby beee.  A korzyści jako takiej finansowej nie ma z mechanicznej, oprócz komfortu. A jak wiadomo komfort kosztuje.

----------


## cob_ra

[email protected], moja wentylacja mechaniczna do tej pory kosztowała ok 1700zł, czekam na  odpowiedni moment do zakupu rekuperatora, czerpni i wyrzutni. Zakładam jeszcze 5k wydatku. 

Skrzynki od forumowicza, przewody elastyczne co używaj firmy. Projekt własny w konsultacji z forumowiczami. 

Będzie działać zdecydowanie lepiej iż najlepsza grawitacja a komfort nie porównywalny.

----------


## Kaizen

> Moim zdaniem jeżeli mam zakładać coś najtańszego, to jednak wolę ta grawitacyjna,  która w dzisiejszych czasach jest niby beee.  A korzyści jako takiej finansowej nie ma z mechanicznej, oprócz komfortu. A jak wiadomo komfort kosztuje.


Komfort nie zawsze kosztuje. Tu akurat nie kosztuje. Bo koszty utrzymania pokrywasz z korzyści energetycznych.

Przy wentylacji z odzyskiem ciepła o sprawności 85% mam straty ciepła na wentylację Hve=17,78W/K. Przy grawitacyjnej miałbym 83,63W/K.

Przekładałoby się to na zmianę rocznego zużycia ciepła z 32,33kWh/m2 do 86,24kWh/m2. Taka rozrzutność ciepła kosztuje. Dużo - 54kWh/m2/r to nawet przy bardzo tanim źródle ciepła kosztuje 54kWh/m2/r*0,12zł/kWh 5,4zł na każdy metr kwadratowy domu. Jak kto woli 120m2 to 777,6 zł. A prąd do rekuperatora, licząc nawet 120W (jedna z najtańszych centrali, Luna za 2K zł tyle ciągnie maksymalnie i ma sprawność "do" 95%) non stop ciągnie rocznie 1051kWh co kosztuje przy cenie 0,54zł/kWh (średnia przy cenie droższej strefy G12 0,69 i tańszej 0,33zł/kWh) 567zł. Zostaje ponad 200zł na filtry, konserwację i naprawy.

A i reku zużyje mniej prądu, sprawność będzie miał większą a i koszt kWh ciepła raczej będzie większy, niż mniejszy. Więc komfort jest nie tylko gratis, ale jeszcze pieniądze w kieszeni zostają.

Pewnie, że można przy grawitacyjnej oszczędzać tłumiąc zimą przepływy. Tylko to trochę nieprzyjemne (czuć zwłaszcza, jak się wchodzi do takiego oszczędnego gospodarza z zewnątrz) a i może skończyć się pleśnią i grzybem. Wielu to robi nie koniecznie z oszczędności - wpadające mroźne powietrze jest mało przyjemne.
Oczywiście można też tak oszczędzać przy mechanicznej. Tylko, że wtedy to nie ma sensu jak oszczędność jest rzędu 10% tego, co oszczędzasz przy grawitacyjnej.

----------


## [email protected]

Kaizen twierdzisz, że przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej spale tonę więcej węgla niż przy wentylacji mechanicznej? 
WM można założyć samemu i jest taniej, ale jak robi to firma to wątpię, że 10 tys starczy na materiał plus robocizne.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen twierdzisz, że przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej spale tonę więcej węgla niż przy wentylacji mechanicznej?


Nie wiem, ile Ty spalisz i jak to się przełoży w Twoim domu. Sprawdzałem w swoim projekcie przeliczając w BuildDesku.
Co do materiałów - mi wychodzi jakieś 4350zł brutto z transportem i 23% VAT bez centrali. Razem z tanią centralą bym się zmieścił w 6,5K brutto z 23% VAT za materiały. Ile wziąłby instalator? Nie wiem, nie zbierałem ofert. Ale trzeba mieć na uwadze, że jakbym kupił usługę z materiałem, to materiały kosztowałyby 5707zł brutto (8%). Jak instalator ma jeszcze z 10% rabatu, to zostaje brutto 5136zł (8%). Więc sprzedając mi razem ze swoją robocizną za 6,5K brutto już ma 1263 zł netto za swoją pracę. Przynajmniej tak bym przedstawiał sprawę klientowi, jakbym był instalatorem. Sprawdzę oferty. Jak wyjdzie mi z 500 zł drożej za wszystko, niż gdybym kupił w necie - to i tak instalator zarobi ponad 2K (chcę droższy rekuperator - a im droższy materiał, tym więcej zł z VATu zostanie dla instalatora). A jak zechce drożej, to instalkę sam ułożę (mam prosto - do ułożenia wszystko na stropie) a tylko rekuperator wezmę z montażem.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

WM - materiały do domu parterowego 4-5 tyś (przewody, skrzynki, rozdzielacze, przedłużki, anemostaty, rura 200 do CZ i W, materiały montażowe itp),
WM - materiały do domu piętrowego/z poddaszem około 6 tyś

Reku - ceny możecie sprawdzić, od 2 do 10 tyś + sterownik. WIększosć markowych Zehnder, Brink, Onyx to koszt 6 - 8 tyś

Instalacja - firmy biorą ok. 3 tyś za instalacje/montaż/uruchomienie. Jak ktoś ma trchę czasu, pojęcia i chcęci może sam zamontować wszystko. Tutaj trochę problem to gwarancja, która nie obowiązuje jeśli nie zostałą przeprowadzona przez autoryzowanego dystrybutora

----------


## compi

Obecnie w dużych apartamentach jeśli developer nie zaprojektuje WM to wstawia w okna nawiewniki higrosterowalne. Wtedy dopiero można mówić o prawidłowej wentylacji. Bez nich taki dom to loteria. Albo wichura zimą, albo zaduch.

----------


## surgi22

A co te nawiewniki dają latem ?  chyba nastrój poprawiają ( my mamy te nawiewniki, nie zawahamy się ich użyć i to nie jest nasze ostatnie słowo ). PS. ok w zimie coś tam poprawią.

----------


## Kaizen

> Obecnie w dużych apartamentach jeśli developer nie zaprojektuje WM to wstawia w okna nawiewniki higrosterowalne. Wtedy dopiero można mówić o prawidłowej wentylacji. Bez nich taki dom to loteria. Albo wichura zimą, albo zaduch.


Tylko marketingowcy sprzedający te apartamenty i sprzedawcy nawiewników tak mówią.
Taki nawiewnik nie zwiększy ilości nawiewanego powietrza - potrafi je tylko zmniejszyć. Jak jest sucho latem, to jeszcze przymknie wentylację i tak słabo działającą.

Zimą suche powietrze spowoduje przymknięcie wentylacji. Odpalę kominek - temperatura wzrasta = wilgotność spada i mi przymyka wentylację. A przecież wtedy potrzebuję jeszcze więcej powietrza przy nieszczelnym kominku. No dobra, mogę kupić szczelny... Dopłacę do kominka, dopłacę do nawiewników i będę miał mniej suche powietrze zimą. A w upały dalej nie ruszy się powietrze, choćby miało 90% wilgotności.
A przy mechanicznej sobie sam reguluję - w upały wietrzę mocniej nad ranem, gdy chłodno na zewnątrz, w dzień wymiana na minimum. Generalnie - mam tyle świeżego powietrze ile chcę, i kiedy chcę. I do tego jeszcze przefiltrowanego.

No i jak ktoś sobie wyceni fixy i te same otwierane okna z nawiewnikami higrosterowalnymi, to... sam jestem ciekaw, jaka jest różnica w cenie i w U  :smile:  I czy cokolwiek trzeba będzie dopłacić przy rezygnacji z kominów wentylacyjnych.

----------


## compi

Kaizen, to właśnie chciałem chwilę wcześniej napisać Surgiemu. Że latem dupa blada z grawitacją. A kominek i tak należy zaopatrzyć w dolot powietrza do paleniska, choćby ze względów bezpieczeństwa. Przy WM to już chyba nawet warunek. Tak więc ppdsumowując, zimą grawitacja działa czasem aż za mocno. Po to nawiewniki w oknach. Latem skazani ludzie są na otwieranie okien, a i tak efekty są często mizerne.

----------


## Kaizen

> A kominek i tak należy zaopatrzyć w dolot powietrza do paleniska, choćby ze względów bezpieczeństwa. Przy WM to już chyba nawet warunek.


Doprowadzenie powietrze z zewnątrz to pół sukcesu. Drugie pół to szczelny wkład podłączony do tego. A wcale wkładów szczelnych nie ma tak dużo. Marketing się chwali, że wkład "do rekuperacji" - a jak sprawdzisz, to przy szybie zasysa powietrze z pomieszczenia.

----------


## Zagurski

> Cactus, zagurski,  dwiecegly - możecie napisać jakie macie domy, oraz z czego budowane i co w nich jest?


Ja ci napiszę, czego jeszcze nie mam. Nie mam wszystkich mebli - przewidywalny koszt około 20-30 tys. Meble robione przez stolarza pod wymiar.
Nie mam zrobionego ogrodzenia, bramy przesuwnej. Nie mam zagospodarowanego ogrodu, tylko trawę posianą.
Nie mam jeszcze tarasu obitego deskami i dwudziestu innych niezrobionych rzeczy! A wydałem już co najmniej 400 tys.Już nawet nie liczę, serio, bo i po co?
 Jak się zmieszczę w 500 tys. NA GOTOWO, to będzie dobrze.
Działka 800m2. w mieście - koszt działki 160 tys. + opłaty notarialne. 
 Także razem wyjdzie coś pod 0,7 miliona z opłatami, których też już od dawna nie liczę. Tam jakieś parę tysięcy za przyłącza + ileś tam tysięcy za mapki - nawet sobie tym dupy nie zawracam. I nie dlatego, że jestem bogaty, ale dlatego, że szkoda mojego zdrowia.
Ja już mam swoje lata i swój całościowy wkład w tę inwestycję, także mnie to nie boli. Ale dla potomnych to piszę - uważajcie, na co się porywacie, żeby potem nie bolało!

----------


## compi

Nie chcę wchodzić w tematykę kominkową, ale WM to nadciśnienie w domu i  już to powoduje wzrost komfortu obsługi i bezpieczeństwo.  Mam wkład polskiego producenta, bez oznaczenia jako szczelny i już 6 lat tylko mogę chwalić. Bez WM nie byłoby już tak różowo.

----------


## Zagurski

> Nowi forumowicze (np. ja) liczą bardziej na dobre rady i pomoc, a nie na deptanie naszych marzeń i wyobrażeń pisząc, że na dom trzeba mieć minimum niecałe albo równe pół bańki, bo za 300-400k zł nie da rady wybudować :/


To są właśnie te dobre rady, żebyś nie wpieprzyła się w dom za 300 tys. No i jeszcze 100 tys. kredytu chcesz wziąć. Ten kredyt to pójdzie w całości na mebelki, podłogę, łazieneczki, a co dalej? 
Ogrodzenie, kostka, ogród, taras i inne pierdoły- następne 50 tys.
No to ile mamy? 450 + prowizja bankowa = 500 tysięcy złotych.
No i taki jest realny koszt twoich marzeń i nikt tu nie oszukuje, tylko dobre rady ludzie dają - do przemyślenia.

----------


## Zagurski

> Nie chcę wchodzić w tematykę kominkową, ale WM to nadciśnienie w domu i  już to powoduje wzrost komfortu obsługi i bezpieczeństwo.


Nadciśnienie to mają ci, którzy gloryfikują WM i pierdolą głupoty, że wentylacja grawitacyjna do niczego się nie nadaje.

----------


## dwiecegly

> Cactus, zagurski,  dwiecegly - możecie napisać jakie macie domy, oraz z czego budowane i co w nich jest?


Dom okolo 114m2, użytkowej bo to dom z pełnym piętrem bez skosow. nie ma w nim nic szczegolnego. Kosztować bedzie bardzo skromnie 450tyś, plus działka 150tys kupiona bardzo okazyjnie w mieście. Jakby wszystko robiły by mi ekipy koszt byłby jakieś 50tyś wyższy. Mogłbym zbudować parterówkę za jakieś 50tyś mniej ale musiałbym wydać w mieście conajmniej 70tyś więcej na dzialkę żeby taką parterówkę zmieścić.
Pani projektant "obiecała" mi że ten dom wyjdzie mnie 360tyś. Nie wierzyłem jej ale i tak ze względu na działkę wybudowałem się. Dobrze że mam rezerwy finansowe bo większość ludzi nie ma i potem płaczą.

----------


## Zagurski

@dwiecegły - weź nie pisz tego samego co ja, bo jeszcze ludzie pomyślą, że ja i ty z tego samego komputera piszemy. No :sad:

----------


## dwiecegly

Może jedyne budujemy ten sam dom korzystając z tych samych drakońskich cen  :smile:

----------


## axel83

> Komfort nie zawsze kosztuje. Tu akurat nie kosztuje. Bo koszty utrzymania pokrywasz z korzyści energetycznych.
> 
> Przy wentylacji z odzyskiem ciepła o sprawności 85% mam straty ciepła na wentylację Hve=17,78W/K. Przy grawitacyjnej miałbym 83,63W/K.
> 
> Przekładałoby się to na zmianę rocznego zużycia ciepła z 32,33kWh/m2 do 86,24kWh/m2. Taka rozrzutność ciepła kosztuje. Dużo - 54kWh/m2/r to nawet przy bardzo tanim źródle ciepła kosztuje 54kWh/m2/r*0,12zł/kWh 5,4zł na każdy metr kwadratowy domu. Jak kto woli 120m2 to 777,6 zł. A prąd do rekuperatora, licząc nawet 120W (jedna z najtańszych centrali, Luna za 2K zł tyle ciągnie maksymalnie i ma sprawność "do" 95%) non stop ciągnie rocznie 1051kWh co kosztuje przy cenie 0,54zł/kWh (średnia przy cenie droższej strefy G12 0,69 i tańszej 0,33zł/kWh) 567zł. Zostaje ponad 200zł na filtry, konserwację i naprawy.
> 
> A i reku zużyje mniej prądu, sprawność będzie miał większą a i koszt kWh ciepła raczej będzie większy, niż mniejszy. Więc komfort jest nie tylko gratis, ale jeszcze pieniądze w kieszeni zostają.
> 
> Pewnie, że można przy grawitacyjnej oszczędzać tłumiąc zimą przepływy. Tylko to trochę nieprzyjemne (czuć zwłaszcza, jak się wchodzi do takiego oszczędnego gospodarza z zewnątrz) a i może skończyć się pleśnią i grzybem. Wielu to robi nie koniecznie z oszczędności - wpadające mroźne powietrze jest mało przyjemne.
> Oczywiście można też tak oszczędzać przy mechanicznej. Tylko, że wtedy to nie ma sensu jak oszczędność jest rzędu 10% tego, co oszczędzasz przy grawitacyjnej.


Jakie wartości wymiany  powietrza przyjmuje twój program dla WM i WG?  Do względnego komfortu przy WG wystarczy zazwyczaj 1/3 wydajności WM - więc raczej oszczędności nie będzie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jakie wartości wymiany  powietrza przyjmuje twój program dla WM i WG?  Do względnego komfortu przy WG wystarczy zazwyczaj 1/3 wydajności WM - więc raczej oszczędności nie będzie.


Przyjąłem 1/h. Czemu rodzaj wentylacji wpływa na ilość nawiewanego powietrza potrzebną do komfortu? Normy są te same dla grawitacyjnej i mechanicznej.

----------


## [email protected]

Zagurski, dwiecegly napiszcie co macie w tych domach, a nie co jeszcze będziecie mieć i ile to będzie kosztowało. Po wartości działek domyślam się, że budujecie się w miastach. 
Proszę napisać z jakich materiałów dom, jakie ocieplenie,  jakie okna, drzwi, jaki piec na CO i cwu, jaka Wentylacja,  jaki fundament.

----------


## compi

> Nadciśnienie to mają ci, którzy gloryfikują WM i pierdolą głupoty, że wentylacja grawitacyjna do niczego się nie nadaje.


Zawsze możesz niegloryfikować. Ja mam porównanie, szczególnie latem. Wtedy bardzo WM gloryfikuję na wspomnienie tego co miałem poprzednio. Stary forumowy kominkowy wyjadacz wróżył mi, że będę w przeciągu dwóch lat musiał sufit malować, ze względu na anemostat wywiewny, usytuowany nad wkładem ( tak miałem zasilać rwku cieplejszym powietrzem). Na razie remontu nie planuje po 6 latach  :smile: . Widzisz, to taka sama dyskusja jak ogrzewanie podłogowe kontra grzejniki. Zawsze znajdzie się ktoś, kto stwierdzi, że ten komfort ciepłej podłogi to pierdolenie. Tak więc jeśli ktoś woli dziurawić dach wywietrzakami, kominami, płacić za ich obróbki, i nie mieć wpływu na to co się dzieje z przepływem powietrza w swoim domu, to jego wybór. Tym bardziej w niskiej parterówce, gdzie niski komin aż huczy, taki ma ciąg.

----------


## axel83

> Przyjąłem 1/h. Czemu rodzaj wentylacji wpływa na ilość nawiewanego powietrza potrzebną do komfortu? Normy są te same dla grawitacyjnej i mechanicznej.


Nikt nie wietrzy WG 1/h , 0.5/h to raczej norma, komfort  wiadomo mniejszy. Jak wtedy wychodzą ci oszczędności na WM? Rozumiem WM to komfort w domu ale nie przesadzaj z tymi oszczędnościami.  Inwestycja nie zwróci się nigdy - ale nie o to tu chodzi.

----------


## dwiecegly

Napisałem przecież że zupełnie standardowo, fundament ławy + bloczki, porotherm, dwa stropy monolityczne, plaski dach więc tani, za okna dalem 15tyś, ocieplenie zupelnie przecietne 18cm grafit, WM, za PC dalem 22 tys z czego miasto mi zwróci 5 do 8tyś. Inaczej byłby gaz. 
Buduje w mieście, co jest zwykle tansze niż na wsi, dowóz z hurtowni budowlanych jest tańszy, wykonawcy mniej liczą za robotę bo mają blisko, nie musze budować szamba, mam kanalize sanitarną i deszczową, sam bywajac z 10 razy w tygodniu na budowie wydaje na benzyne z 5 razy mniej niż jakbym budował sie 20km  od miasta.

----------


## [email protected]

Wiec można wybudować taniej niż Ty, bo nie jest to przeciętny standard. Zamiast PC będzie śmierdziuch - 15 tys w kieszeni. Zamiast WM będzie WG. Kolejne Kilka groszy patrząc na materiał plus robocizne. Masz dwa stropy i płaski dach, a budując parterowe jest jeden strop i dach, wiec podejrzewam ceny porównywalne. Okna pewnie masz 3 szyby, ocieplenie tez masz lepsze i droższe, wiec jest z czego oszczędzić. Masz większy dom, bo ja planuje max 100m. No i materiał na budowę domu też nie masz tani, bo np.solbet tańszy. 
Ludzie z miasta mają dziwne wyobrażenie o ludziach ze wsi... Mieszkam w kilku tysięcznym miasteczku,  a budować się będę niecały kilometr dalej, wiec mogę z buta iść, albo zajechac rowerem. Uwierz mi, że w promieniu 15km jest kilka hurtowni, w tym najbliższy 800m. 
Myślę, że jednak fachowcy z miasta biorą więcej, niż regionalni z powiatu czy miasteczka.

----------


## przemo1

[email protected] -  Wszystko fajnie, ale ten "śmierdziuch" do nowego domu to już raczej nie oszczędność. Przy obecnych standardach ocieplenia to najgorszy wybór. No i 3 szybowe okna to też już raczej standard niż fanaberia, tym bardziej, że różnica w cenie żadna (oczywiście na tym samym profilu).

----------


## Kaizen

Jeden budowlaniec zrobił "dom za 150 tysięcy". Jest seria na YT. Jest taka strona. Trochę ściemy w tym jest (i krytyki na FM), trochę wiedzy też (na YT głównie IMO). 150K zł mają kosztować materiały do domu zbudowanego wg tego projektu. Wiadomo, że ceny się istotnie zmieniają i sezonowo, i ciągle też rosną. Więc warto wziąć to pod uwagę. Do tego trochę zależy od warunków lokalnych. Ale dokładając trochę zapasu można to przyjąć za realną wycenę materiałów.

Co do cen, to w mieście wykończeniówka jest IMVHO droższa. Bo jest duży popyt, a "projekt" nie na tyle duży, żeby szukać klienta daleko. Do SSO czy dojeżdżać godzinę, czy dwie - nie ma większej różnicy, boekipa zamieszka na budowie. Więc czy z bliższej, czy z dalszej okolicy jak wracają tylko na weekend do domu, to mieszczuchy raczej policzą drożej za rozłąkę więc biorąc ekipę "z prowincji" wyjdzie to samo, albo i taniej poza lokalny "city".

Transport materiałów - temat rzeka. Jak to liczyć i jak ktoś podzieli koszt materiału/załadunku/transportu.
Mój "lokalny" skład ma na budowę niewiele ponad 10km. Za transport HDS zazwyczaj liczą 100 albo 120zł. Za dłużycę 150 zł. Jak przeliczymy na kilometr, to wychodzi drożyzna. Miałem oferty z 40km transportem HDS za podobną cenę (więźba natenprzykład).  Ale jak policzymy, że na pakę wrzucają różne rzeczy i potem rozładują HDSem, to (a za "konfekcjonowanie" "załadunek" i "rozładunek" nie liczą osobno) to IMO nie jest to drogo. Zwłaszcza, że bez problemu przyjmują zwroty.

----------


## [email protected]

Przemo - dlaczego nie oszczędność? 
U nas lokalni budowlańcy wracają do domów po robocie, nie śpią w barakach, wiec będzie taniej.
Dużo materiałów tez można przywieźć samemu, jak się ma np. przyczepke.
W okolicy deweloperzy w tamtym roku sprzedawali domy za 250 tys za 100m plus działka 1000. Wiec nie wiem z czego i jak budowali, że jeszcze mieli z tego zysk, bo do interesu pewnie nie doplacali. A 10 arów działki chodzi u nas za 40-50 tys.

----------


## kaszpir007

Wszystko się da ...

Koło mnie deweloper buduje domy z działką w stanie "deweloperskim plus" od niecałych 300tys i w cenie jest płyta fundametowa , pompa ciepłą , rekuperacja , dość dobre ocieplenie , bardzo dobre okna (z ciepłym montażem) a nawet ogrodzenie i kostka brukowa ..
A przecież on na tym jeszcze musi zarobić .
Tam gdzie buduje działki chodzą po około 50zł za m2. Daje minimum działkę 800m2.

Znam tego dewelopera i widzę jak mocno oszczędza i raczej jak ktoś  normalnie by sam budował nie zdecydował się by sie na aż takie oszczędności.
Zapewne taki dom nie zawali się , co najwyżej popęka i osiądzie , ale zawsze wszystkie piękniecia będzie można zwalić na "osiadanie budynku"  :wink: 
Ale te "oszczędności" powodują że cena domu jest korzystna ...

Więc jeśli deweloper potrafi to czemu zwykły inwestor nie może , tym bardziej że deweloper tego nie robi charytatywnie a jeszcze na tym musi zarobić ...

Trzeba "jedynie" zająć wyszukiwaniem dostawców , wykonawców i podwykonawców i starać się otrzymać jak najlepsze warunki w hurtowniach.

Co do cen wykonawców to rozrzut jest olbrzymi i wcale fachowiec "z miasta" jest droższy od takiego ze wsi. Często Ci z wsi mają na swoim terenie robotę i wcale nie muszą szukać daleko.

Co do "wykończeniówki" to tak samo jak z brygadami do SSO rozrzut jest spory. 

Dużo zależy od samodzielnego zaangażowania ...

Wiem to z własnego już doświadczenia.

Czy się uda zbudować dom do 300tys do stanu deweloperskiego? 
Uważam że TAK .

----------


## Adi9391

Witam, 

Rozglądamy się z dziewczyną za projektem domu idealnym dla naszych potrzeb i upodobań. Znależliśmy taki oto projekt http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-APS-242-TJS-279. I teraz mam pytanie. Czy uda nam się wybudować taki dom do stanu deweloperskiego, budując systemem gospodarczym za 250 tys., nie wliczając w to ogrodzenia, podjazdu itd. Na działce są wszystkie media, oprócz kanalizacji. Dom byłby budowany w Wielkopolsce jakieś 35 km od Poznania.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## blaszana kotka

Moim zdaniem nie ma szans (garaż, przeszklenia, poddasze użytkowe etc.)

Ja dysponuję nieco większym budżetem i zdecydowaliśmy się z mężem na dom parterowy, bez garażu, bez kominów wentylacyjnych i kominka, z dwuspadowym dachem, o prostej bryle, z fixami gdzie się da (oczywiście nie wszędzie). Wiele rzeczy zrobimy sami, ale do SSZ będzie to ekipa (lub ekipy) budowlane. Lepiej mieć prostą ale własną stodołę niż zostać z kredytem  :wink: 

Stawiamy jednak na projekt indywidualny i w przyszłym tygodniu wybieramy się do pracowni architektonicznej  :smile:  Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie  :smile:

----------


## Busters

U mnie stan deweloperski wyjdzie 330-335tys, brakuje mi jeszcze pompy ciepla na ktora juz jestem dogadamy i sufitow podwieszanych na ktore tez juz mam wszystkie wyceny. Dom jak w stopce 173m2. Calosc z kostka i ogrodzeniem liczylem 450tys, ale pewnie podejde pod 500. Z tym, ze to dom troche wiekszy niz te ktore tu opisujecie..

----------


## blaszana kotka

Dokładnie, masz duży dom, do tego garaż toteż wcale nie dziwi mnie kwota 500tys zł  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Busters - widzisz, a użytkownicy z wcześniejszych postów mają mniejsze domy, bez garażow, tak jak Ty z PC, WM z reku etc i nie mogą się zmieścić w 500 tys. Tak więc dużo czynników wpływa na to jaki będzie ostateczny koszt.  
Dlatego myślę, że dom do 100m można wybudować do 280-300 tys (bez ogrodzenia, kostki,  zrobionego tarasu etc). Ale jak będzie, zobaczymy, sam się przekonam na własnej skórze w przyszłości.

----------


## cactus

Budowa na wsi jest droższa nie dlatego że hurownicy liczą więcej za transport bo to niewiele więcej ale dlatego że sami pokonując trasę z miasta, naszego obecnego lokum na budowe czasami kilka razy dziennie nabijamy kilometry. Po byle pierdołe do budowlanego trzeba jechać kilkanacie albo dziesiat km. Większość fachowców nie dolicza kasy za długie dojazdy, przynajmniej nie wprost, chociaż mój kafelkarz przy wycenie doliczył sobie całościowo za dojazdy 800zł bo rzeczywiście tyle wydał na paliwo przez 6 tygodni dojazdu autem. Kase tracimy jednak głownie spalając benzyne w naszym własnym aucie.
Fachowcy w mieście często mają wyższe stawki niż ci na wsi, ale kto komu broni budując w mieście wziąć sobie ludzi ze wsi jesli są tańsi ? Ja kupiłem dzialkę w mieście bo policzyłem że jej dużo wyższy koszt szybko mi sie zwróci na dojazdach do pracy, szkoły, sklepu, urzędu a nawet znajomych. A straconego czasu w aucie nikt by mi nigdy nie oddał.

----------


## [email protected]

Każdy patrzy na swój przypadek. Mieszkając na wsi,  a budując się w mieście tez trzeba dojeżdżać. 
Często żeby przejechać przez miasto do sklepu zajmie dużo czasu. A takie sklepy są na obrzeżach. Obok wsi częst są miasteczka,  gdzie jest dużo sklepów i hurtowni budowlanych. Patrząc na mój przypadek do mrówki mam 1 km, jeden budowlany jest też bliżej, a kolejny 2 km dalej. Wiec źle nie jest...

----------


## cactus

Twój przypadek jest wyjątkowy, we wsiach nie ma z reguły sklepów budowlanych a o hurtowniach zapomnij. W małych miasteczkach czasem zdarzy się jakaś mrówka ale to też rzadkość....



> Mieszkając na wsi, a budując się w mieście tez trzeba dojeżdżać.


znasz chociaż jeden taki przypadek? Bo ja nie.

----------


## blaszana kotka

Mieszkam w małej mieścinie w małopolsce i w pobliżu mam kilka składów budowlanych (m.in. Instalbud, Mrówka, Majster). Na wsiach i w małych miastach naprawdę jest dużo miejsc, w których można kupić materiały budowlane  :smile:  Dzisiejsze wioski, to już nie te same miejsca, co 20 lat temu  :wink: 

Pozostaje tylko kwestia znalezienia (np. krakowskim targiem) najbardziej atrakcyjnych cen.

----------


## cob_ra

Na tą chwilę 317k, w tym brakuje armatury do łazienek, połowa mebli w kuchni zadatkowana. Sądzę, że umeblujemy się w większości i zamkniemy się w 350k aby zamieszkać już bez dodatkowych prac w środku domu. Ale brak docelowego zagospodarowania działki w krzewy, brak podjazdu. Ogrodzenie boczne już w tej cenie. Działkę mieliśmy po kosztach notariusza i geodety. Brak struktury na elewacji. Więc do tej reszty doliczyłbym między 30-50k na braki do pełni szczęścia.

----------


## Bracianka

> Budowa na wsi jest droższa nie dlatego że hurownicy liczą więcej za transport bo to niewiele więcej ale dlatego że sami pokonując trasę z miasta, naszego obecnego lokum na budowe czasami kilka razy dziennie nabijamy kilometry. Po byle pierdołe do budowlanego trzeba jechać kilkanacie albo dziesiat km.


A o jakiej wsi Ty piszesz? Kilkadziesiąt kilometrów mam gdzieś jechać?! W okolicy mojej pipidówy jest 5 składów - dojazd do nich zajmuje mi 10 min. prostą drogą bez korków i świateł - zapewniam, że dużo łatwiej mi do nich dojechać, niż z mieszkania, które wynajmowałam, do Mrówki.

A jak Ci fachowiec wylicza tyle za dojazd, to rozumiem później Ci część zwraca, gdy ten zapłacony przez Ciebie dojazd odliczy sobie z kilometrówki od podatku?

----------


## cactus

To że koło ciebie jest 5 skladów to tylko się cieszyć. Normalnie na wsiach trudno w promieniu 20km znaleźć choćby jeden.
Nie rozumiem co cie tak oburza że wykonawca chciał za dojazdy pieniądze. Przecież to normalne że jak je wydał to nie chce być stratny. Wiekszość po cichu wlicza sobie to w cene robocizny za m2 i nawet ci o tym nie mówi.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Na tą chwilę 317k, w tym brakuje armatury do łazienek, połowa mebli w kuchni zadatkowana. .


Z ciekawości ... ile kosztuje zabudowa Waszej kuchni i mniej więcej ile to będzie szafek ?!

----------


## Elfir

> To że koło ciebie jest 5 skladów to tylko się cieszyć. Normalnie na wsiach trudno w promieniu 20km znaleźć choćby jeden.
> Nie rozumiem co cie tak oburza że wykonawca chciał za dojazdy pieniądze. Przecież to normalne że jak je wydał to nie chce być stratny. Wiekszość po cichu wlicza sobie to w cene robocizny za m2 i nawet ci o tym nie mówi.


Nawet w Bieszczadach w Cisnej jest skład budowlany. Nie mówiąc już o Jabłonkach, Baligrodzie i innych nieco większych miejscowościach.
Może faktycznie gdzieś na Polesiu jest z tym gorzej. 
W Kórniku mam trzy duże sklepy budowlane, w okolicy do 10 km kolejnych 6 (w tym Mrówka, Wesołek)

----------


## kubek86

@cob_ra bardzo dobry wpis. Ja buduje dom prawie taki jak Ty tylko bez garażu i liczę podobne koszty za m2. Wszystko robię praktycznie sam (oprócz tynków i wylewki). Zanim wystartowałem to też orientowałem się w ile kosztuje mniej więcej m2, ale mało kto chciał powiedzieć prawdę, albo wszyscy zaniżali koszty. Jeden znajomy tylko szczerze powiedział że wydał na dom 110 m2 + garaż 2 stan. 36 m2 trochę ponad 400 tyś i że jak startował to z informacji od innych koszt miał być mniejszy. Oczywiście bez zagospodarowania działki.

----------


## marcuso86

Hehe 30 km do składu budowlanego. Moge cie zapewnić że na zadupie dowioze materiał szybciej niż ty przebijesz sie przez korki w mieście.

----------


## Kaizen

> To że koło ciebie jest 5 skladów to tylko się cieszyć. Normalnie na wsiach trudno w promieniu 20km znaleźć choćby jeden.


Ja bym zaryzykował, że w miastach to mało jest składów budowlanych - większość jest po wioskach. Za to na wsiach to mało jest marketów budowlanych.
Powiedz mi, w jakiej odległości jest najbliższy skład budowlany od Pałacu Kultury w Warszawie?

----------


## Bracianka

> To że koło ciebie jest 5 skladów to tylko się cieszyć. Normalnie na wsiach trudno w promieniu 20km znaleźć choćby jeden.
> Nie rozumiem co cie tak oburza że wykonawca chciał za dojazdy pieniądze. Przecież to normalne że jak je wydał to nie chce być stratny. Wiekszość po cichu wlicza sobie to w cene robocizny za m2 i nawet ci o tym nie mówi.


Być może większość sobie wlicza, normalna sprawa założyć jakieś tam koszty - ale ale: jeszcze napisz, co rozumiesz przez długie dojazdy. Tak się składa, że do końca lutego dojeżdżałam do pracy 60 km w jedną stronę, i jakby mi ktoś dawał tyle kasy na dojazdy, to bym była do przodu  :razz:  Zakładam, że Twój fachowiec wystawił Ci FV za te dojazdy i później nie odliczył sobie kosztów uzyskania przychodu, bo w końcu ich nie poniósł (Ty je poniosłeś). Jak w tym mieście, w którym nie trzeba dojeżdżać, ew. w okolicach miasta, można tyle na dojazdy wydać?

Nie zrozum mnie źle, nie chodzi o to, że każdemu się uda. Wątki typu dom za 200, 250 czy 300 tys. są raczej dla ludzi, którzy wychodzą z założenia, że dużo zrobią sami i którzy wiedzą, że będą budować proste małe domy. Jasne że lepiej założyć więcej niż za mało. Ale z drugiej strony, to że ktoś przepłaca, też nie jest dobrym wyznacznikiem. I ja rozumiem, że piszemy o domu, a nie kostkach i kutych bramach.

----------


## cactus

> Hehe 30 km do składu budowlanego. Moge cie zapewnić że na zadupie dowioze materiał szybciej niż ty przebijesz sie przez korki w mieście.


Już nie przesadzaj, do dużej hurtowni mam 500m i mogłbym chodzic na piechotę, co zresztą niektorzy wykonawcy robili. Kónczmy z tym wywodem o plusach budowy na wsi bo każdy ma swoje przekonania a ja tez mam znajomych którzy stawiaja domy na podmiejskich wioskach i znam tego uroki.

----------


## meczesiu

Koszt budowy domu jest uzależniony od wielu czynników. U każdego sytuacja wygląda inaczej. Osobiście budowałem w 6 tys. mieście. Są tutaj dwa składy budowlane. Na miejscu kupuję  tylko drobne rzeczy.  Wszystkie większe zakupy robiłem przez internet  albo w składach oddalonych dalej. Kupuje się tam gdzie jest najtaniej i tyle. Uważam, że najlepsze ceny są na śląsku bo stamtąd miałem wiele rzeczy i wychodziło najtaniej mimo odległości. Kolejny istotny koszt to koszty robocizny, które uważam w większym mieście są o wiele większe niż w małych miastach. Aczkolwiek nawet tutaj na miejscu znajomi mają budowy, których sam dach kosztuje około 80-100 tys.  Żeby mocno ograniczyć koszty budowy trzeba po pierwsze budować powoli. Trzeba o każdym etapie dużo czytać i podejmować świadome decyzje. Szukać firm i robić dużo wycen. Część prac w miarę możliwości wykonać samemu, albo wziąść 1-2 fachowców do pomocy. Liczyć, liczyć liczyć... Liczyć siły na zamiary.  
Nie sztuką jest wybudować dom 200 m i mieć 500 tys kredytu. Sztuką jest wybudować dom 80 m i nie mieć żadnego.  :wink:  
 Można wybudować dom w dobrym standardzie i nie trzeba do tego mieć dizajnerkach baterii prysznicowych i płytek z najwyższej półki.

----------


## axel83

Moja budowa : domek 98m2 powierzchni użytkowej + plus garaż 25m2
Domek maksymalnie prosty, dach 2 spadowy , garaż doklejony do bryły, bez balkonów wykuszy, WG, ogrzewanie gazowe, blacha  na dachu
Stan SSZ z przyłączami, wylanymi tarasami ,wykonaną instalacją elektryczną będzie mnie kosztował ok 138-140  tys zł brutto. 
Mogłem jeszcze zaoszczędzić na tańszych oknach i drzwiach - 5tyś i zrezygnować z deskowania dachu - 4 tyś. 
Do deweloperskiego  brakuje mi jeszcze :
- tynki gipsowe twarde ok 9 tyś
- ocieplenie poddasza 9,5 tyś
- elewacja z ociepleniem ok 20 tyś
- wylewki , podłogówka itp ok 10 tys
- piec zbiornik podłączenie ok 6 tyś
- instalacje wod-kanalizacyjne 3 tyś 
- przyłącze gazowe do domu  ok 3 tyś
Wychodzi w granicach ~205 tyś. 
Trochę mnie tu nastraszyliście z kwota min 300tys za stan deweloperski - gdzie jest błąd w moich obliczeniach??

----------


## forscher

> Moja budowa : domek 98m2 powierzchni użytkowej + plus garaż 25m2
> Domek maksymalnie prosty, dach 2 spadowy , garaż doklejony do bryły, bez balkonów wykuszy, WG, ogrzewanie gazowe, blacha  na dachu
> Stan SSZ z przyłączami, wylanymi tarasami ,wykonaną instalacją elektryczną będzie mnie kosztował ok 138-140  tys zł brutto. 
> Mogłem jeszcze zaoszczędzić na tańszych oknach i drzwiach - 5tyś i zrezygnować z deskowania dachu - 4 tyś. 
> Do deweloperskiego  brakuje mi jeszcze :
> - tynki gipsowe twarde ok 9 tyś
> - ocieplenie poddasza 9,5 tyś
> - elewacja z ociepleniem ok 20 tyś
> - wylewki , podłogówka itp ok 10 tys
> ...




Oprocz podsumowania ja tu nie widze żadnych obliczeń... Jedynie zestawienie kwot wziętych może z tv.

Pytasz gdzie jest błąd w obliczeniach??      Moim zdniawem błedu nie ma... tak jak i obliczeń. 


PS 
elewacje z ociepleniem za 20 tys?    Z czego ta elewacja? Ocieplasz czym? bo raczej nie styropianem o przywoitych parametrach...

----------


## Kaizen

> Trochę mnie tu nastraszyliście z kwota min 300tys za stan deweloperski - gdzie jest błąd w moich obliczeniach??


Spełnia WT2017? Których kwot jesteś pewien i jakie koszty uwzględniasz - np. 10,7K zł wydałem przed wbiciem szpadla.
No i mowa o trochę większym domu.

----------


## axel83

> Spełnia WT2017? Których kwot jesteś pewien i jakie koszty uwzględniasz - np. 10,7K zł wydałem przed wbiciem szpadla.
> No i mowa o trochę większym domu.


Koszty przed wbiciem łopaty to ok 7,5 tyś zł nie wliczałem ich do podanej kwoty. 

Projekt z przed 2017r - w projekcie 15cm na podłodze będzie 20, na ścianie 15 białego planuje 20 grafitowego. Ocieplenie poddasza miało być 20cm będzie 30cm. Okna miały być z Uw 1,3 a będą 0,8 . Wydaje mi się że mimo WG jestem blisko norm z 2017r. 

Co do elewacji ok 180m2 - koszt styropianu , siatki kleju i tynku silikonowego barwionego to ok 13 tys zł -  za samą robotę mam ofert od 6-10 tyś.

----------


## Zagurski

> Może jedyne budujemy ten sam dom korzystając z tych samych drakońskich cen


Na to wygląda, że przepłaciliśmy srogo!
A można było kibel w zestawie w Markiecie za 300zł, kupić, gres na podłogę za 50, a nie za 120zł., gotowy "pryśnic" z kabiną i kuchnię z Ikei. No i panele.
Można było zrobić to wszystko samemu, tylko bylibyśmy teraz na etapie poprawiania wielu rzeczy, zamiast mieszkać w domu.
Ot, taka drobna różnica.
Niektórzy się chwalą, że zaoszczędzili 100 tys. Ale kosztem czego, pytam?
Kiedyś, w latach '90-tych, ludzie lubili się chwalić, ile im Polonez na 100km pali. Widać, że stare nawyki pozostały - teraz się chwalą, że zbudowali dom taniej, niż sąsiad! To jest taki powód do dumy, jak to, że Andżelika dostała szóstkę z historii, a ten Bartuś tych nowobogackich dostał tróję! Nasze dziecko jest bardziej inteligentne i nasz dom jest lepszy, bo tańszy!

----------


## meczesiu

> Oprocz podsumowania ja tu nie widze żadnych obliczeń... Jedynie zestawienie kwot wziętych może z tv.
> 
> Pytasz gdzie jest błąd w obliczeniach??      Moim zdniawem błedu nie ma... tak jak i obliczeń. 
> 
> 
> PS 
> elewacje z ociepleniem za 20 tys?    Z czego ta elewacja? Ocieplasz czym? bo raczej nie styropianem o przywoitych parametrach...


Mnie w podobnym domu  - bez garażu cała elewacja kosztowała 10 tys. Styropian w systemie termo organika 0,033 20 cm + tynk silikonowy natrysk, wynajem rusztowań, narożniki itp itd. Wszystko własna robocizna. 

Kolega axel83 napisał  w miarę realne ceny. Prosty mały dom nie musi dużo kosztować. Wiadomo, jak ktoś chce mieć wszystko w mega standardzie i gres za 500 zł/m2 kto bogatemu zabroni. Tylko, że w tym wątku piszemy o tanich budowach. Jak mówię komuś, że wybudowałem dom  za 165 tys. z kuchnią i agd pod zabudowę  to kopara opada. Fakt, że napracowałem się sporo bo większość rzeczy robiliśmy sami, ale warto było. Nawet gdybym zlecił większość prac to myślę, że w 230-250 tys bym się zmieścił. Mówię tutaj o samym domu. 

Dla przykładu otynkowanie domu tynkiem gipsowym kosztowało mnie 80 worków x 17,50 zł  tynku gipsowego kreisel + listy, narożniki, grunty - zmieściłem się w za całość  kwocie 2000 zł. 
Ocieplenie stropu wełną rockwoll 35 cm - ok 4000 zł 
Wylewki - 2500 zł  (1100 zł robocizna + 1400 piasek, plastyfikatory, siatka, włókno, cement)

----------


## Zagurski

> Zawsze możesz niegloryfikować. Ja mam porównanie, szczególnie latem. Wtedy bardzo WM gloryfikuję na wspomnienie tego co miałem poprzednio. Stary forumowy kominkowy wyjadacz wróżył mi, że będę w przeciągu dwóch lat musiał sufit malować, ze względu na anemostat wywiewny, usytuowany nad wkładem ( tak miałem zasilać rwku cieplejszym powietrzem). Na razie remontu nie planuje po 6 latach . Widzisz, to taka sama dyskusja jak ogrzewanie podłogowe kontra grzejniki. Zawsze znajdzie się ktoś, kto stwierdzi, że ten komfort ciepłej podłogi to pierdolenie. Tak więc jeśli ktoś woli dziurawić dach wywietrzakami, kominami, płacić za ich obróbki, i nie mieć wpływu na to co się dzieje z przepływem powietrza w swoim domu, to jego wybór. Tym bardziej w niskiej parterówce, gdzie niski komin aż huczy, taki ma ciąg.


Tylko że ja uważam, że wentylacja mechaniczna jest lepsza od WG pod wieloma względami, ale NIE POD KAŻDYM JEDNYM WZGLĘDEM. 
WM ma też sporo wad. Tylko nie każdy potrafi spojrzeć krytycznie na to, a już napisać o wadach, to jak publicznie przyznać się do stosunku z prostytutką - daje dużo przyjemności, ale są tez mankamenty, których nie sposób pominąć, poczynając od kosztów

----------


## meczesiu

> Na to wygląda, że przepłaciliśmy srogo!
> A można było kibel w zestawie w Markiecie za 300zł, kupić, gres na podłogę za 50, a nie za 120zł., gotowy "pryśnic" z kabiną i kuchnię z Ikei. No i panele.
> Można było zrobić to wszystko samemu, tylko bylibyśmy teraz na etapie poprawiania wielu rzeczy, zamiast mieszkać w domu.
> Ot, taka drobna różnica.
> Niektórzy się chwalą, że zaoszczędzili 100 tys. Ale kosztem czego, pytam?


Czy gres za 40-80-120 zł wpływa na jakość życia? Nie znacząco. Jak kogoś stać na gres za 150 zł to przecież nie problem. 
Mnie nie było stać na gres w takiej cenie. Kupiłem i położyłem panele. Za 10 lat sobie zmienię. Jak będzie mnie stać to sobie położę wtedy gres za 300 zł tylko wystarczy, że będę miał taki kaprys. W cenie paneli, mogłem kupić sobie też  gres, położyć samemu. Może nie byłoby idealnie, ale też fajnie. Nawet w tej cenie można trafić na ładne wzory. 
Widziałem wiele budów i nawet nowe domy za 400 - 500 tys miały elementy gorsze, tańsze i lepsze. Cena budowy domu to nie koniecznie wyznacznik jakości. Bardzo często pod koniec brakuje kasy z kredytu i kupuje się co najtańsze.  Niby w domach za 500 tys nie kładzie się paneli za 30 zł/m2? 

Kolega @fotohobby przez pewien czas miał kuchnie z marketu. Po  czasie zmienił sobie na nowoczesną. I tak wiele rzeczy z nowego domu po 10-20 latach się wywali/ zmieni. Zostanie goła konstrukcja.

----------


## Zagurski

> Mnie w podobnym domu  - bez garażu cała elewacja kosztowała 10 tys. Styropian w systemie termo organika 0,033 20 cm + tynk silikonowy natrysk, wynajem rusztowań, narożniki itp itd. Wszystko własna robocizna. 
> 
> Kolega axel83 napisał  w miarę realne ceny. Prosty mały dom nie musi dużo kosztować. Wiadomo, jak ktoś chce mieć wszystko w mega standardzie i gres za 500 zł/m2 kto bogatemu zabroni. Tylko, że w tym wątku piszemy o tanich budowach. Jak mówię komuś, że wybudowałem dom  za 165 tys. z kuchnią i agd pod zabudowę  to kopara opada. Fakt, że napracowałem się sporo bo większość rzeczy robiliśmy sami, ale warto było. Nawet gdybym zlecił większość prac to myślę, że w 230-250 tys bym się zmieścił. Mówię tutaj o samym domu.


A ja niby o czym mówię? Też o domu!
Pokaż tę swoją kuchnię, pokaż łazienkę, pokoje - ja naprawdę wszystko rozumiem. To nie musi być z górnej półki! 
Problem jest w tym, że praktycznie żaden z tych "przechwalaczy" nie pokazał zdjęć, jak to wszystko wygląda. A nie oszukujmy się, wyglądać to jakoś tez powinno - taniej - drożej - byleby z gustem.

----------


## Elfir

Co więcej - jak dowodzi watek o płytkach drewnopodobnych na forum, gresy z Hiszpanii za 150 zł mogą być tak samo krzywe jak te za 80 zł z Polski  :smile: 
Mam w domu dwa sedesy - fimowy Duravit i chiński marketowy no name - i chińczyk sprawdza się lepiej.




> A ja niby o czym mówię? Też o domu!
> Pokaż tę swoją kuchnię, pokaż łazienkę, pokoje - ja naprawdę wszystko rozumiem. To nie musi być z górnej półki! 
> Problem jest w tym, że praktycznie żaden z tych "przechwalaczy" nie pokazał zdjęć, jak to wszystko wygląda. A nie oszukujmy się, wyglądać to jakoś tez powinno - taniej - drożej - byleby z gustem.


Gust nie zależy od zasobności portfela i kosztów wykończenia. Dacze ukraińskich oligarchów na pewno tanie nie były a wywołują jedynie chichot.

----------


## Zagurski

> Co więcej - jak dowodzi watek o płytkach drewnopodobnych na forum, gresy z Hiszpanii za 150 zł mogą być tak samo krzywe jak te za 80 zł z Polski 
> Mam w domu dwa sedesy - fimowy Duravit i chiński marketowy no name - i chińczyk sprawdza się lepiej.


Możesz tak praktycznie nam wyjaśnić, jaką przewagę ma chiński sedes nad firmowym, przy spłukiwaniu gówna? No pewnie jakieś doświadczenie masz, skoro tak kategorycznie stwierdzasz, że chińczyk lepszy...





> Gust nie zależy od zasobności portfela i kosztów wykończenia. Dacze ukraińskich oligarchów na pewno tanie nie były a wywołują jedynie chichot.


Dacze, sracze - chichot wywołują panele drewnopodobne położone.... na ścianie ...  pionowo.... boazeria...
No trudno, chłopaki popili, przykleili - musisz z tym jakoś żyć  :yes:

----------


## compi

> Tylko że ja uważam, że wentylacja mechaniczna jest lepsza od WG pod wieloma względami, ale NIE POD KAŻDYM JEDNYM WZGLĘDEM. 
> WM ma też sporo wad. Tylko nie każdy potrafi spojrzeć krytycznie na to, a już napisać o wadach, to jak publicznie przyznać się do stosunku z prostytutką - daje dużo przyjemności, ale są tez mankamenty, których nie sposób pominąć, poczynając od kosztów


Temat wynikł przy okazji budowy taniej parterówki. Koszt kanałów sonoduct to 1000-1500 zł. Anemostaty max 10zł/szt. Dwa wentylatory z regulatorami to max 1000zł. Jakieś taśmy, opaski, kaseta filtracyjna plus tkanina..... Całość 2500-3000zł. Teraz wystarczy to złożyć porządnie, co nie jest skomplikowane. Na etapie lania stropu należy dobrze posadowić kanały 120-150 mm w szalunku, wg projektu. Wykonaj wszystko za te pieniądze przy WG, wymuruj kominy, zrób obróbki na dachu i tym steruj. Uwierz, po kilku latach nie widzę minusów. Wczoraj prażyło, podkręciłem. Dzisiaj jest chłodno, zmniejszyłem nawiew. Został oczywiście temat mitycznych bakterii w kanałach. Nie odnotowano wzrostu zachorowań laryngologicznych  :smile: . Przy WG również. Wg mnie jest i tanio i skutecznie.

----------


## Zagurski

A jak prądu zabraknie? Jak wojna będzie? 
Nie no, żartuję, ale do czego zmierzam - warto mieć (obok WM) ze dwa kominy. Prawda?

Aby Zrobić WM to jest czas, ale w drugą stronę? No komina na środku domu nie postawisz, raczej.

----------


## compi

> A jak prądu zabraknie? Jak wojna będzie? 
> Nie no, żartuję, ale do czego zmierzam - warto mieć (obok WM) ze dwa kominy. Prawda?
> 
> Aby Zrobić WM to jest czas, ale w drugą stronę? No komina na środku domu nie postawisz, raczej.


 Mam komin do kominka. Świadoma i bardzo dobra decyzja. Plus DGP z turbiną i GWC posadowione pod domem. Było sporo niedowierzania, gdy jakieś 3 lata temu opędziliśmy zimę na samej grabinie. Dało się. Ale prąd być musi. Jak nie z ZE to z agregatu. A przeciąg w domu zrobisz nawet przy fixach. Po prostu otwierasz wszystkie drzwi.  :wink:  Sprawdziłem ceny kanałów sonoduct. 30-40 zł/10mb. To chyba taniej niż ja płaciłem.

----------


## fotohobby

Myślę, że w przypadku wojny, brak świeżego powietrza to najmniejszy problem.

Nie rozumiem, po co kominy, jak ktoś ma rozprowadzoną instalację WM ?

----------


## cob_ra

> Z ciekawości ... ile kosztuje zabudowa Waszej kuchni i mniej więcej ile to będzie szafek ?!


Meble w lakierze ok 12k, szafek bedzie trochę, poniżej tak to bedzie wyglądało w przybliżeniu. Ilość szafek i szuflad pozostanie jedynie fronty bez uchwytów,

----------


## meczesiu

> A ja niby o czym mówię? Też o domu!
> Pokaż tę swoją kuchnię, pokaż łazienkę, pokoje - ja naprawdę wszystko rozumiem. To nie musi być z górnej półki! 
> Problem jest w tym, że praktycznie żaden z tych "przechwalaczy" nie pokazał zdjęć, jak to wszystko wygląda. A nie oszukujmy się, wyglądać to jakoś tez powinno - taniej - drożej - byleby z gustem.




Zdjęcia z końcówki

----------


## Elfir

> Możesz tak praktycznie nam wyjaśnić, jaką przewagę ma chiński sedes nad firmowym, przy spłukiwaniu gówna? No pewnie jakieś doświadczenie masz, skoro tak kategorycznie stwierdzasz, że chińczyk lepszy...
> :


Ano mam doświadczenie. W Duravicie gówno się nie spłukuje. Trzeba spuścić wodę kilka razy. Czasem wspomóc się wiadrem. 
Obydwa sedesy mają jednakowe stelaże koło technic. Duravit przy najbliższej okazji wylatuje i kupowany jest tani sedes.

***
Ale nie bardzo wiem o co ci chodzi z panelami drewnopodobnymi na ścianie? Znów chciałeś błysnąć i wyszło jak w twoim cytacie  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

> Myślę, że w przypadku wojny, brak świeżego powietrza to najmniejszy problem.
> 
> Nie rozumiem, po co kominy, jak ktoś ma rozprowadzoną instalację WM ?


To dla tych co na wypadek wojny i zemsty Putina mają piec na śmieci.
Ideologia, nie zdrowy rozsądek.

----------


## kaszpir007

Bezsensowny temat ...

Czy się uda , czy też nie zależy tylko i wyłącznie od projektu jaki wybierzemy i od naszych zdolności negocjacyjnych i naszych wymagań co do standardu i wyposazenia a także od nakładu naszej pracy ...

Jeden tutaj chwali się że wybudował tanio , tyle że caly dom sam zrobił i chyba jeśli dobrze pamiętam jest budowlańcem.

Normlanie większość ludzi sama nie buduje a koszysta z wykonawców i podwykonawców i ich rola ogranicza się do wyszukaniu hurtowni i materiałów oraz wykonawców i podwykonawców i co najwyżej sami późnie pomalują mieszkanie ...

Widzę na swoim przykładzie że można by jeszze na niektórych rzeczach "przyciąć" i było by taniej , ale czy budujemy aby było jak najtaniej , czy raczej budujemy dla siebie i chcemy by było jak najlepiej ?

U mnie mimo że buduje dom mały parterowy , z dachem dwuspadowym i niby "ekonomiczny" to jest sporo rzeczy aby jeszcze zrobić z niego bardziej ekonomiczny (zamiast wysokiego sufitu dać zwykły i dzieki temu można było by zapewne znaczne odchodzić więźbę dachową i od razu zrezygnować z dwóch dużych okien dachowych , zmiejszyć ilośc przeszkleń , tak samo ocieplenie  zamiast grubego gratitu dać zwykły najtańszy , zamaist grubej siatki dać najtańszą , zamiast tynku silikatowo-silikonowego nakładanego agregatem dać zwykły cementowy i itd ...

Tyle czy o to chodzi ? 

Jakbym budował na sprzedaż i moim celem była maksymalizacja zysku to zapewne dało by się to wykonać , tyle czy o to chodzi ?

DLa mnie takie "licytacje" to za ile zbudował są bez sensu , bo przypominają mi się "licytacje" jak to komus samochód palił 6l mimo że nawet producent podawał 8l i takie "wyniki" miały pokazać jakimi jesteśmy oszczednymi ludźmi i że potrafimy i to samo widzę jest przy domach ...

Ktoś wybuduje za 400ty to frajer , bo Ja wybudowałem "podobny" za 350tys i "zaoszczędziłem" ...

Ja prowadzę dziennik swojej budowy , prowadzę też (dla siebie) swoją listę wydatków i widzę że na razie udaje mi się budować taniej niż w kosztorysie , ale danych nie podaję publicznie aby później nie było "licytacji" że przepłaciłem albo zrobiłem za tanio (czyli źle).

Ja osobiście starałem się jak najwięcej dowiedzieć przed budowa aby jak najmniej błędów popelnić , bo pełne zaufanie do wykonawcy to najgorszy pomysł , bo często wykonawcy popelniają spore błędy o których sami nie wiedzą , wyszukiwać wykonawców i podwykonawców oraz hurtowie i jak najlepsze warunki ...

Moja samodzielna praca zapewne zapewne skończy się na lekkich zabudowach , kładzeniu paneli , montażu WM jak i lekkich zmianach elektrycznch i malowaniu.

Kafle kiedyś kładłem ale szczerze mówiąc jak zobaczyłem jak wyglądają kafle położone przez fachowca to stwierdziłęm że jednak brak mi doświadczenia , moze w garażu mogę położyć , ale tam gdzie wymagana jest dokładność , precycyzja i "kombinowania" aby wyszło idealnie to niestety odpada.
Oczywiscie połozyć mogę , bo już kładałem , ale nie chce aby było "tak sobie" , tylko idealnie ...

Wiele prac wygląda na proste do czasu aż sami nie spróbujemy ...

Sami z żoną rozkładaliśmy styropian na podłodze. Niby proste , szybkie i przyjemne ...
Zajęlo nam to prawie tydzień  w, tym 2 dni od rana do samej nocy

----------


## fotohobby

> Z ciekawości ... ile kosztuje zabudowa Waszej kuchni i mniej więcej ile to będzie szafek ?!


Największy koszt w kuchni to nie długość blatu, czy ilość m2 frontów, tylko okucia, osprzęt i dodatki.
Ja na kuchnię miałem wyceny od 14 do 31 (!) tysięcy zł.
I tu nie chodzi tylko o to, że ktoś robi tanio, czy drogo, tylko jakie rozwiązania funkcjonalne są zastosowane.

----------


## Pod

Nie do końca tak jest, osprzęt swoje kosztuje, jednak fronty najczęsciej wiecej. No chyba że ktoś sobie wymyśli cuda w narożnikach, magici i inne karuzele.
Prowizja samego stolarza też jest bardzo różna. Ja miałem projekt kuchni gotowy, z wybranym osprzętem i frontami więc wiedziałem ile to mniej wiecej wyjdzie jesli chodzi o material. Obliczając później ile liczyli sobie za robote to wychodziło od 2500 do ponad 5tyś.

----------


## gambit565

> Nie do końca tak jest, osprzęt swoje kosztuje, jednak fronty najczęsciej wiecej. No chyba że ktoś sobie wymyśli cuda w narożnikach, magici i inne karuzele.
> Prowizja samego stolarza też jest bardzo różna. Ja miałem projekt kuchni gotowy, z wybranym osprzętem i frontami więc wiedziałem ile to mniej wiecej wyjdzie jesli chodzi o material. Obliczając później ile liczyli sobie za robote to wychodziło od 2500 do ponad 5tyś.


przy prostych rzeczach cene licza raczej prosto- material*2+ okucia=cena

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie do końca tak jest, osprzęt swoje kosztuje, jednak fronty najczęsciej wiecej. No chyba że ktoś sobie wymyśli cuda w narożnikach, magici i inne karuzele.
> Prowizja samego stolarza też jest bardzo różna. Ja miałem projekt kuchni gotowy, z wybranym osprzętem i frontami więc wiedziałem ile to mniej wiecej wyjdzie jesli chodzi o material. Obliczając później ile liczyli sobie za robote to wychodziło od 2500 do ponad 5tyś.


Pisząc "osprzęt" miałem na wyśli właśnie rozwiązania poprawiające funkcjonalność - szafki narożne, cargo, kosze na segregację odpadów, unoszone i łamane fronty, system bezuchwytowy. 
Inne ceny (i trwałość)  ma Blum, Peka, GTX, czy Rejs
Sam napisałeś, że różnica na robociźnie to zaledwie 2.5tys, na osprzęcie można pojechać z 12.5tys... 
I to tylko na tym, co pod blatem  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Wystarczy porównać koszt kuchni z szafkami z szufladami a koszt kuchni z samymi szafkami otwieranymi. 
Zasadniczo powierzchnia frontów jest taka sama. 
Ale szuflady wymagają więcej materiału, okuć i pracy stolarza.  Cena przynajmniej dwa razy wyższa.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Bezsensowny temat ...
> 
> DLa mnie takie "licytacje" to za ile zbudował są bez sensu , bo przypominają mi się "licytacje" jak to komus samochód palił 6l mimo że nawet producent podawał 8l i takie "wyniki" miały pokazać jakimi jesteśmy oszczednymi ludźmi i że potrafimy i to samo widzę jest przy domach ...
> 
> Ktoś wybuduje za 400ty to frajer , bo Ja wybudowałem "podobny" za 350tys i "zaoszczędziłem" ...


Bardzo, bardzo się z tym zgadzam, licytacja jakby w piaskownicy. 

Uważam, że intensywna obrona swoich racji, długotrwałe ciągnięcie wątków licytacyjnych "taniej" budowy służy racjonalizowaniu podjętych decyzji i zastosowanych rozwiązań. W psychologi to nazywa się *dysonansem poznawczym*. Wątkowicz pisząc o tanich rozwiązaniach, technologiach i okazjach na jakie trafił *przekonuje siebie samego do słuszności podjętych decyzji*. Trudno jest napisać wprost - zastosowałem możliwie tanie rozwiązania, bo nie miałem dużo pieniędzy i nie byłoby mnie stać na droższą budowę. 

Ja nie uczestniczę w licytacjach i nie podaję szczegółowych kosztów budowy. 
 :big tongue:

----------


## Elfir

A ja mam wrażenie, że watek podzielił się na tych, co zachęcają "lubisz pracować, dasz radę" oraz tych, którzy dom uważają za dobro luksusowe, nie dla "pospólstwa", więc zniechęcają jak mogą, zawyżając koszty budowy (chociażby wliczając do ceny domu kute grodzenie, zagospodarowany ogród i kostkę brukową)

Dzielenie się rzeczywistymi kosztami budowy bardzo pomaga w podjęciu decyzji. Tak samo jak informacje o tym, na czym można oszczędzić, na czym nie warto. 
A że jest to forum a nie blog - następuje różnica zdań i to jest normalne, że każdy broni swego przekonania.

***
Natomiast czasem przeraża mnie pewny hurraoptymizm i u pytających i u odpowiadających.
Ale każdy w końcu ma swój rozum.

----------


## Bracianka

> A ja mam wrażenie, że watek podzielił się na tych, co zachęcają "lubisz pracować, dasz radę" oraz tych, którzy dom uważają za dobro luksusowe, nie dla "pospólstwa", więc zniechęcają jak mogą, zawyżając koszty budowy (chociażby wliczając do ceny domu kute grodzenie, zagospodarowany ogród i kostkę brukową)
> 
> Dzielenie się rzeczywistymi kosztami budowy bardzo pomaga w podjęciu decyzji. Tak samo jak informacje o tym, na czym można oszczędzić, na czym nie warto. 
> A że jest to forum a nie blog - następuje różnica zdań i to jest normalne, że każdy broni swego przekonania.
> 
> ***
> Natomiast czasem przeraża mnie pewny hurraoptymizm i u pytających i u odpowiadających.
> Ale każdy w końcu ma swój rozum.


Dokładnie, niektórzy przeciągają w jedną, inni w drugą stronę. Mnie natomiast irytuje to, że niektórzy wchodzą na wątek, który zakłada odgórnie ekonomiczną (ale nie tandetną) budowę, w dużej części samodzielną, i krzyczą, że na pewno się nie da, bo im się nie udało. I tak, niebudowlańcowi też się może udać. Kwestia samozaparcia, dokształcenia się i poświęcenia kupy czasu.

----------


## compi

Jeśli ma być tanio, to musi też być twardy kręgosłup, mocne ramiona i cierpliwość. Okazjami porządnego domu się nie wybuduje i nie wykończy.

----------


## Zagurski

Tylko iż sprawa jest tego typu, że ludzie, którzy wchodzą w ten wątek, raczej nie mają zdolności, aby 1/2 domu samemu wybudować. Ci, którzy mają takie predyspozycje, w tym wątku się nie udzielają - pytają raczej o sprawy techniczne na innych podforach.
Gdybym ja wiedział, jak się wylewa fundamenty, muruje ściany, kładzie płytki i elektrykę, to bym raczej tutaj nie pytał, czy jestem w stanie zbudować dom za 300 tys., prawda? No tak na logikę...
A często młodzi ludzie o to pytają. I dlatego, aby ustrzec ich przed błędem życiowym oraz odpowiedziami typu, że "wszystko się da", zarówno ja, jak i parę innych rozsądnie myślących osób w tym wątku, odpisujemy, że SIĘ NIE DA! 

A teraz pomyślcie chwilę. 

Kto tutaj chce im naprawdę pomóc, w jednej z najważniejszych życiowych decyzji, jaką jest rozpoczęcie budowy domu (wspomaganej kredytem)!? 
My - pesymiści, czy Wy - optymiści?
My pesymiści, wbrew pozorom nie straszymy i nie zazdrościmy, bo wiemy jak to wszystko "od kuchni" wygląda.
Wy optymiści, potencjalnie - aczkolwiek mam nadzieję, że nieświadomie - wrzucacie ludzi na głęboką wodę z wirami,  a Ilu z nich wypłynie na powierzchnię? - to już was gówno obchodzi.
A ja wam powiem ilu - mniej niż połowa! Część sobie poradzi, ale większa część z nich wypłynie po kilkunastu latach, kiedy będą już wrakami ludzi, z perspektywą emerytury starczającą tylko na ogrzewanie domu (oby). Na remont nie będzie ich stać, bo zamiast TERAZ odkładać ciężko zarobione pieniądze i kupować np. złoto, to każdy nadmiar oddadzą bankowi.

Także apeluję: ostrożnie z tymi poradami, że się wszystko da! Bo potem będziecie mieli ludzi na sumieniu.  :stir the pot:

----------


## axel83

> Tylko iż sprawa jest tego typu, że ludzie, którzy wchodzą w ten wątek, raczej nie mają zdolności, aby 1/2 domu samemu wybudować. Ci, którzy mają takie predyspozycje, w tym wątku się nie udzielają - pytają raczej o sprawy techniczne na innych podforach.
> Gdybym ja wiedział, jak się wylewa fundamenty, muruje ściany, kładzie płytki i elektrykę, to bym raczej tutaj nie pytał, czy jestem w stanie zbudować dom za 300 tys., prawda? No tak na logikę...
> A często młodzi ludzie o to pytają. I dlatego, aby ustrzec ich przed błędem życiowym oraz odpowiedziami typu, że "wszystko się da", zarówno ja, jak i parę innych rozsądnie myślących osób w tym wątku, odpisujemy, że SIĘ NIE DA! 
> 
> A teraz pomyślcie chwilę. 
> 
> Kto tutaj chce im naprawdę pomóc, w jednej z najważniejszych życiowych decyzji, jaką jest rozpoczęcie budowy domu (wspomaganej kredytem)!? 
> My - pesymiści, czy Wy - optymiści?
> My pesymiści, wbrew pozorom nie straszymy i nie zazdrościmy, bo wiemy jak to wszystko "od kuchni" wygląda.
> ...


To co w takim razie maja zrobić młode osoby?? 
Całe życie  na wynajmie? Może kupić 50 parę metrów od dewelopera w cenie zbliżonej do budowy domu?? 
W mojej okolicy widać są sami optymiści - gdzie się nie spojrzy budują się nowe domy.

----------


## meczesiu

> Tylko iż sprawa jest tego typu, że ludzie, którzy wchodzą w ten wątek, raczej nie mają zdolności, aby 1/2 domu samemu wybudować. Ci, którzy mają takie predyspozycje, w tym wątku się nie udzielają - pytają raczej o sprawy techniczne na innych podforach.
> Gdybym ja wiedział, jak się wylewa fundamenty, muruje ściany, kładzie płytki i elektrykę, to bym raczej tutaj nie pytał, czy jestem w stanie zbudować dom za 300 tys., prawda? No tak na logikę...
> A często młodzi ludzie o to pytają. I dlatego, aby ustrzec ich przed błędem życiowym oraz odpowiedziami typu, że "wszystko się da", zarówno ja, jak i parę innych rozsądnie myślących osób w tym wątku, odpisujemy, że SIĘ NIE DA! 
> 
> A teraz pomyślcie chwilę. 
> 
> Kto tutaj chce im naprawdę pomóc, w jednej z najważniejszych życiowych decyzji, jaką jest rozpoczęcie budowy domu (wspomaganej kredytem)!? 
> My - pesymiści, czy Wy - optymiści?
> My pesymiści, wbrew pozorom nie straszymy i nie zazdrościmy, bo wiemy jak to wszystko "od kuchni" wygląda.
> ...



Czy koszt budowy domu to jest jakiś temat tabu. W większości projektów są kosztorysy. Każdy ma swój rozum i wie, że ceny z kosztorysami nie muszą zgadzać się z rzeczywistością. Tutaj na forum każdy opisuje swój indywidualny przypadek i jest tutaj taka bogata baza informacji, że każdy może dostosować ją do siebie. Jak już ktoś trafi na to forum i przeczyta cały wątek to nie jest stracony. Stracony jest ten, kto w ogóle nie korzysta z informacji. Mnie to forum nauczyło i uświadomiło w wielu tematach. Dlatego też budowa domu polegała na świadomym podejmowaniu decyzji. Fakty, jednak są takie, że budowa każdego m2 domu kosztuje. Nie ma możliwości  przeskoczyć. Dom 100 m2 kosztuje x a dom 125 m będzie ksoztował x zł więcej. Nikt mnie nie  przekona, że jest inaczej. 
Ktoś, kto kupuje projekt domu bo "mu się podoba", nie licząc i nie analizując, później musi płacić. Każdy uczy się na błędach. Najlepiej uczyć na na błędach innych. 
Dlatego też życzę wszystkim, żeby podejmowali świadome i dobre decyzje z budową. Jednocześnie chciałbym przypomnieć wszystkim, że KAŻDY M2 DOMU KOSZTUJE.  Jeżeli  Wujek Marian mówi, żeby podnieść ściankę kolankową bo MOŻE za 20 lat będziecie chcieli zrobić górę automatycznie doliczcie do kosztów budowy tyle m2 ile jest na górze.

----------


## [email protected]

Jeżeli to jest temat dom do 300 tys, to raczej nikt normalny nie będzie chciał postawić domu 150m i zmieścić się w tej kwocie. Ale moim zdaniem 80-100m juz jest realne. Tak samo jak Można wykończyć ładnie i tanio. Wszyscy nie muszą kupować płytek za 120 zł i paneli za 100. Nie Trzeba też mieć dwóch łazienek i PC. Lepszy mały, ale swój, niż wynajmować mieszkanie, płacić właścicielowi i nie mieć nic. Lepiej płacić ratę i być na swoim.

----------


## piotrek0m

> To co w takim razie maja zrobić młode osoby?? 
> Całe życie  na wynajmie? Może kupić 50 parę metrów od dewelopera w cenie zbliżonej do budowy domu?? 
> .


Sukces w życiu to pochodna wielu czynników, które kumuluje się przez lata całe. Młode osoby powinny już na etapie edukacji w gimnazjum poznać swoje predyspozycje, mocne strony i ukierunkować się. Oczywiście, w tym wieku to jest rolą rodziców - wesprzeć, pomóc w nauce, dostrzec zdolności i mocne strony dziecka. Szkoła średnia powinna być wybrana świadomie, nie rozumieniem parcia młodzieży do liceów ogólnokształcących w tak masowej ilości. Po technikum można łatwo znaleźć pracę np. w przemyśle. Pracując można studiować i podnosić  swoje kwalifikacje. Początki nie muszą być łatwe, ale do Wrocławia sporo ludzi przyjeżdża z rozlicznych wiosek całej polski, początkowo wynajmują wspólnie mieszkania, pracują, odkładają, poznają drugą osobę. Wspólnie łatwiej i taniej... Liczba możliwości rośnie wraz ze wzrostem doświadczenia i wykształcenia. 

No i oczywiście, że nie będą wszyscy mieszkać w domach i nie wszyscy osiągną jaki taki sukces materialny w swoim życiu.

----------


## dwiecegly

Problem w tym że ludzie w ogromnej większości przeczytają kilkanaście postów w temacie i leca do banku po kredyt. Bo innym się udało. Nie doczytali tylko że większość robili sami a te 300tyś to koszt głównie materiałów i cięzkich prac typu fundament i dach. Ba... niekotrzy na forum nawet mają zdolności dekarskie.... Tylko taki niespełna 30-latek już tego nie wie. Budowa kończy się właśnie gdzieś na etapie przed stanem deweloperskich kiedy na końcie zostaje mniej niż 20tyś a prac do zrobienia za 120. I potem zaczyna sie życie na krawędzi... kredyt, czynsz za obecne lokum + najczesciej kasa za wynajem.

----------


## dwiecegly

> To co w takim razie maja zrobić młode osoby??


kupic 60m uzywanego mieszkania za polowe tej kasy? Tak - nie bedzie ogrodka i 120mkw do sprzątania ale nie bedzie też noża na gardle przez 30 lat.



> Może kupić 50 parę metrów od dewelopera w cenie zbliżonej do budowy domu??


To nie jest dobry pomysł. 


> W mojej okolicy widać są sami optymiści - gdzie się nie spojrzy budują się nowe domy.


To ludzie którzy mają najczesciej wlasne mieszkania ktore pod koniec budowy sprzedadzą i mają 70% kosztów z głowy. Popytaj, ja takie glownie odpowiedzi od sąsiadów słyszałem. Duza cześć tych osob to przedsiębiorcy ktorzy mają dochody dalece wieksze niż osoby czytające wątek "dom do 300tyś" 
Mam też na rogu ulicy osobę ktora buduje budżetowo, no ale trwa juz to z 3 lata, większość robi sam (chyba wszystko oprócz dachu) i jest obecnie na etapie wylewek. Może jeszcze z 3 lata... niestety też ma kredyt ktory już sie skonczyl - chociaz nie pochwalił sie tym wprost. W zime siedział bez ogrzewania do 19tej - w sumie nie wiem co on tam robił.

----------


## blaszana kotka

Pozwolę wtrącić się w temat. Otóż wydaje mi się, że "przedsiębiorcy, którzy mają dochody dalece większe niż 'dom za 300tys'" nie budują budżetowo i nie starają zmieścić się w tej magicznej, a nawet nieprzekraczalnej dla wielu z nas granicy. Ludzie, którzy zarabiają dużo więcej niż średnia krajowa budują domy takie, jakie chcą i jakie im się podobają. Te domy rzadko kiedy mają 100 metrów powierzchni całkowitej, dwuspadowy prosty dach, prostą bryłę, standardowe wielkości okien, są parterowe, a w srodku mają wyposażenie w standardzie Leroy Merlin (czy jak to się tam poprawnie pisze) czy Castoramy. Ludzie, którzy dysponują mniejszym budżetem chyba liczą się z faktem, że nie będą mieć na podłogach parkietu za 500zł/m kw, marmurów w łazience i kuchni za 50tys.


Natomiast Ci, którzy sprzedadzą swoje "M" w bloku, dobierają drugie tyle kredytu i starają się wybudować tani, ale własny i ciepły dom, a przy tym nie wkopać się z kredytem na dłużej niż 10 lat, mają spore szansę.


Ostatnia, trzecia grupa ludzi, to wszyscy Ci, których zdolność kredytowa wynosi plus-minus 300tys, którzy są odważni i biorą kredyt na 30 lat. Tego osobiście nie rozumiem....ja bym się tak bała do 60 roku życia żyć w niepewności z dużym kredytem hipotecznym. 


No, ale co ja tam wiem. Zaraz odezwą się Ci, którzy twierdzą, że nie da się wybudować domu za mniej niż 500tys.

----------


## dwiecegly

> Ostatnia, trzecia grupa ludzi, to wszyscy Ci, których zdolność kredytowa wynosi plus-minus 300tys, którzy są odważni i biorą kredyt na 30 lat. Tego osobiście nie rozumiem....ja bym się tak bała do 60 roku życia żyć w niepewności z dużym kredytem hipotecznym.


Właśnie tylko takich ludzi pragnę ostrzec przed budową. Cała reszta da sobie rade bo ma rezerwy które pokryją przekroczenie budżetu który zawsze jest wiekszy od pierwotnego kosztorysu o ok 30%.




> No, ale co ja tam wiem. Zaraz odezwą się Ci, którzy twierdzą, że nie da się wybudować domu za mniej niż 500tys.


Da się ale nie za niewiele mniejsze. Chyba że wykańczasz i robisz grube roboty samemu. Wtedy da sie ponizej 400.

----------


## piotrek0m

Osoby budujące powyżej ... bo ja wiem ... powyżej 800 tyś ?? nie rozkminiają forum, bo nie mają czasu, oni prowadzą biznesy...

----------


## Elfir

Ja miałam deweloperski za ~ 300 tyś nie robiąc na budowie praktycznie nic więcej poza pomalowaniem ścian i wyrównaniem łopatą wykopu pod fundament. Więc nie demonizujmy  :smile: 
100 tyś do tych opisanych przez ciebie 400 tyś wystarczy spokojnie na urządzenie domu i otoczenia i pewnie na wakacje styknie.
Ale liczy się oczywiście prostota projektu i jak najmniejsza ilość materiałów budowlanych potrzebnych do jego realizacji.
Tylko wykańczamy wnętrza sobie stopniowo i budżetowo. Ale możemy sobie pozwolić na ten luksus nie mając dzieci i nie obawiając się, że złapią jakiś przewód czy zlecą ze schodów bez poręczy.

----------


## adapap6436

> Ja miałam deweloperski za ~ 300 tyś nie robiąc na budowie praktycznie nic więcej poza pomalowaniem ścian i wyrównaniem łopatą wykopu pod fundament. Więc nie demonizujmy 
> 100 tyś do tych opisanych przez ciebie 400 tyś wystarczy spokojnie na urządzenie domu i otoczenia i pewnie na wakacje styknie.
> Ale liczy się oczywiście prostota projektu i jak najmniejsza ilość materiałów budowlanych potrzebnych do jego realizacji.
> Tylko wykańczamy wnętrza sobie stopniowo i budżetowo. Ale możemy sobie pozwolić na ten luksus nie mając dzieci i nie obawiając się, że złapią jakiś przewód czy zlecą ze schodów bez poręczy.


Uważam że  wybudowanie domu 100 do 120m2 plus garaż jest realne w kwocie 1300 do 1600 za m2 do stanu deweloperskiego taką budowę zaczynam w czerwcu , można za darmo, budując np. bliżniaka i sprzedając jedną połówkę. Do budowy używac będę materialów ze średniej lub wyższej półki np. na ściany ytong, styropian swisspor z białą warstwą itp. tu nie warto oszczędzać. Murowanie na ytongu to jak składanie klocków lego.Prosze obejrzeć stronę łukasza budowlańca .W moim projekcie są pewne różnice w budowie znacznie przyśpieszające budowę.

----------


## Elfir

adapap - jak zbudujesz to dopiero mów o tym co jest realne a co pobożnym życzeniem. 
1300 zł/m2 nie osiągają chyba nawet samoroby forumowe. (nie rozmawiamy o kosztach z 2010 roku)
120 m2 ale całkowitej - zgoda. Z garażem. Mam wątpliwości, ale to zależy od tego jaki garaż.

----------


## Alayce

Odnoszę wrażenie że większość z was wykłóca się a nie ma zielonego pojęcia ile tak naprawdę może wyjść za taki dom  :big grin:  Co do kredytów zgodzę się że jest to konkretna głupota wiązać się na 30 lat z bankiem bo wystarczy jedno niefortunne zdarzenie i każdy wie jak to wygląda dalej.

----------


## Kaizen

Jak nie kredyt, to co? Jak ktoś nie ma pieniędzy to pozostaje mu mieszkanie u mamusi, albo wynajmowanie. Jak wynajmuje, to płaci komuś czynsz i pieniądze są bezpowrotnie stracone i trudno odłożyć na budowę.
Ja żałuję, że przez kilkanaście lat wynajmowałem mieszkanie. Kupiłbym na początku mieszkanie czy zbudował dom, to nie tylko wydałbym mniej spłacając raty kredytu, niż na najem (bo było dużo taniej a raty kredytu spadały w raz z LIBORami i WIBORem) i miałbym dom czy mieszkanie.

Co do kosztów - ceny się ciągle zmieniają. Przywołany Łukasz Budowlaniec pisze o 150K zł na materiały. IMO już trzeba dołożyć z 10% albo i 20%.1300-1600 to raczej SSZ jak się zatrudnia ekipy.

----------


## blaszana kotka

Nie neguję tak do końca kredytów. Tylko jeżeli ktoś ma się zadłużyć na 300tys na 30 lat, to nie lepiej kupić używane mieszkanie za połowę tej ceny? To bezpieczniejszy sposób. 
Możliwość wzięcia kredytu 300tys mają już osoby, których zarobki miesięczne oscylują w granicach 4-4,5tys. Jeżeli przyjdzie do tego spłacać po 1800zł miesięcznej raty, to zostaje niewiele. Jeżeli dodatkowo rodzina ma dzieci, to ta reszta która zostanie z wypłaty (po opłaceniu raty kredytu i wszystkich miesięcznych opłat) pozwala co najwyżej na wegetacje w tym nowym, pięknym domku.

Można też kupić używane mieszkanie i go wynająć, aby mieć część kasy na spłatę comiesięcznej raty. Tak czy owak można kombinować, ale zaciskać pętle na szyi na 30 lat? Moim zdaniem to opcja dla naprawdę odważnych i pewnych siebie i swojej przyszłości ludzi......chociaż nikt z nas nie wie co go czeka i nie może tego przewidzieć.

----------


## adapap6436

Przykład garażu jest multum projektów gdzie garaż jest w obrysie budynku czyli jego koszt to 1500x24=36000zł.
Skrócony kosztorys garażu 24 m2 dostawionego do budynku płaski dach,
płyta 5cm xps 10 cm beton b30 ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym czas wykonania 1 dzien przy okazji robienia płyty pod dom koszt około 1800zł.
ściany na gotowo 80zł za m2 razy45m2 3600 +plus nadproże robocizna 2 dni 4200zł dach deskownice płyta osb 2xpapa ocieplenie 2200zł 
brama porządna 2400zł. razem około 10000 można taniej. robi różnice do pierwszej pozycji.Mówimy o budowach niewielkich z pewnym zaangażowaniem  właścicieli akurat taki garaż to poligon do spróbowania możliwości np. szpachlowania ,układania płytek,kładzenia instalacji elektrycznej, podwieszany sufit.,tynkowanie co kto lubi.Dobrze przygotowana budowa domu do 120m2 nie może trwac więcej niż 3 m-ce oczywiście jak się ma kase.Czas przygotowania się do takiej budowy to około 6 m-cy planowania i wykonania projektu,

----------


## Frofo007

> Co do kosztów - ceny się ciągle zmieniają. Przywołany Łukasz Budowlaniec pisze o 150K zł na materiały. IMO już trzeba dołożyć z 10% albo i 20%.1300-1600 to raczej SSZ jak się zatrudnia ekipy.


Chyba aż tak dużo to nie, ale to wszystko zależy od projektu i gdzie się buduje.
Mój projekt to stodoła z 2-spadowym dachem, na dole 95m2 i na górze tyle samo. Ile może taka góra więcej kosztować w stosunku gdyby jej nie było? No np: 30tyś więcej za strop, 4tyś za schody, 6tyś za dodatkowe okna i z 10tyś za podwyższenie ścianki kolankowej i większy metraż dachu. Razem: 50tyś i mamy dodatkowe 95m2 SSZ = 526zł m2 za te dodatkowe metry.

Żeby nie było tak pozytywnie to dopiero zaczynam budowę i widzę, że część rzeczy przekracza zakładany kosztorys a o innych człowiek nawet nie pomyślał, że będą potrzebne. No ale SSZ będzie z dobrych materiałów a zamiast rekuperatora za 8tyś kupi się taki za 3tyś  :wink: 

Odnośnie ludzi budujących się na kredyt to jestem jednym z nich i nie zarabiam kroci. Jednak przecież w razie jakiś problemów ze spłatą (w najgorszej sytuacji) możemy podnajmować pokoje, wynająć cały dom czy też go sprzedać. W każdym z tych przypadków prawdopodobnie wyjdzie się lepiej niż gdyby domu nie budować zakładając, że powiedzmy te 30% to wkład własny.

Próbuje wybudować dom 190m2 po podłodze za 350tyś kredytu + 50tyś gotówki + wartość działki 100tyś, życzcie powodzenia bo się przyda  :wink:

----------


## blaszana kotka

Powodzenia  :wink:  

Zazdroszczę odwagi....ja jestem jednak tchórzem  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie neguję tak do końca kredytów. Tylko jeżeli ktoś ma się zadłużyć na 300tys na 30 lat, to nie lepiej kupić używane mieszkanie za połowę tej ceny? To bezpieczniejszy sposób.


Mieszkanie nie jest tańszą alternatywą. Jak ktoś potrzebuje z 3-4 sypialni, to ma się zadowolić kawalerką? Dom wyjdzie podobnie albo i taniej, jak ktoś potrzebuje więcej niż jedną sypialnię.




> Mój projekt to stodoła z 2-spadowym dachem, na dole 95m2 i na górze tyle samo. Ile może taka góra więcej kosztować w stosunku gdyby jej nie było? No np: 30tyś więcej za strop, 4tyś za schody, 6tyś za dodatkowe okna i z 10tyś za podwyższenie ścianki kolankowej i większy metraż dachu. Razem: 50tyś i mamy dodatkowe 95m2 SSZ = 526zł m2 za te dodatkowe metry.


Tutaj była o tym dyskusja. W skrócie to pozory, że poddasze pozwala obniżyć średnią cenę m2 PU.

----------


## cob_ra

> Uważam że  wybudowanie domu 100 do 120m2 plus garaż jest realne w kwocie 1300 do 1600 za m2 do stanu deweloperskiego taką budowę zaczynam w czerwcu , można za darmo, budując np. bliżniaka i sprzedając jedną połówkę. Do budowy używac będę materialów ze średniej lub wyższej półki np. na ściany ytong, styropian swisspor z białą warstwą itp. tu nie warto oszczędzać. Murowanie na ytongu to jak składanie klocków lego.Prosze obejrzeć stronę łukasza budowlańca .W moim projekcie są pewne różnice w budowie znacznie przyśpieszające budowę.


Piszę z pamięci, u mnie w  takim stanie jak w stopce dom w deweloperskim 292k. Odejmując pompę ciepła i dając smieciucha za 10k, odejmując wynagrodzenie za murowanie, dach. Nie daje się zejść poniżej 1800zł. Musiałbym wszystko zrobić sam może by się udało......ale i zmiana na gorsze materiały... .

----------


## Frofo007

> Tutaj była o tym dyskusja. W skrócie to pozory, że poddasze pozwala obniżyć średnią cenę m2 PU.


To jeszcze zależy od różnych czynników. Przy małych domach i dobrych warunkach gruntowych zgadzam się w 100%. Natomiast przy niekorzystnych warunkach gruntowych, gdy za każdy m2 fundamentów trzeba słono płacić i/lub drogiej działce i/lub przy dużym domu uważam, że poddasze użytkowe w przeliczeniu na m2 powierzchni po podłogach wychodzi taniej.

Dom do 120m2 w znakomitej większości przypadków tańszy wyjdzie w wersji parterowej.

----------


## the_anonim

> .Dobrze przygotowana budowa domu do 120m2 nie może trwac więcej niż 3 m-ce oczywiście jak się ma kase.


No no widzę że modre głowy się tu pojawiają. Chyba muszę śledzić ten wątek tyle ciekawych rzeczy się dowiedziałem z ostatnich paru stron :yes: .

Pozdrawiam

PS. pamiętaj żeby założyć dziennik będzie mi łatwiej liczyć dni :wink:

----------


## adapap6436

> No no widzę że modre głowy się tu pojawiają. Chyba muszę śledzić ten wątek tyle ciekawych rzeczy się dowiedziałem z ostatnich paru stron.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> PS. pamiętaj żeby założyć dziennik będzie mi łatwiej liczyć dni


Dom 110 m2 parter z garażem zapotrzebowanie na energię końcowa 24kwh/m2/rok, z klimatyzacją i rekuperacją ogrzewanie elektryczne z fv.
Skrócony harmonogram wszystkie wazniejsze materialy zamówione i zaklepane terminy dostaw.
pierwszy tydzień płyta fundamentowa,drugi tydzień roboty na placu budowy ogrodzenie uzbrojenie płyta musi dojrzec
dwa tygodnie murowanie ścian zewnętrzne z wieńcem systemowym
piąty tydzień konstrukcja kratowa montaż ,membrana, łacenie obróbki blacharskie na dachu, szósty tydzień dachówka,siódmy tydzień elewacja to jest tylko 150m2 nisko ósmy tydzień rezerwa na poślizgi roboty drobne. cztery tygodnie środek ścianki działowe,tynki,instalacje.Czas to pieniądz im dłuższy termin tym wyższe koszty. Na budowie 3 osoby non stop po 10h.

----------


## gambit565

> Dom 110 m2 parter z garażem zapotrzebowanie na energię końcowa 24kwh/m2/rok, z klimatyzacją i rekuperacją ogrzewanie elektryczne z fv.
> Skrócony harmonogram wszystkie wazniejsze materialy zamówione i zaklepane terminy dostaw.
> pierwszy tydzień płyta fundamentowa,drugi tydzień roboty na placu budowy ogrodzenie uzbrojenie płyta musi dojrzec
> dwa tygodnie murowanie ścian zewnętrzne z wieńcem systemowym
> piąty tydzień konstrukcja kratowa montaż ,membrana, łacenie obróbki blacharskie na dachu, szósty tydzień dachówka,siódmy tydzień elewacja to jest tylko 150m2 nisko ósmy tydzień rezerwa na poślizgi roboty drobne. cztery tygodnie środek ścianki działowe,tynki,instalacje.Czas to pieniądz im dłuższy termin tym wyższe koszty. Na budowie 3 osoby non stop po 10h.


Jeszcze zapomniales dopisac ze za 200 tysi i zostalo ci na wakacje pod palmami. Masz czas siedziec na forum zamiast budowac tak tanio i szybko takie super domy? Powiedz tylko gdzie od razu biore 3 dla siebie i dla szwagra tez 3.

----------


## asolt

> Dom 110 m2 parter z garażem zapotrzebowanie na energię końcowa 24kwh/m2/rok, .


Zbyt optymistyczn ta Ek, ale jak poprawiająca sampoczucie

----------


## adapap6436

> Jeszcze zapomniales dopisac ze za 200 tysi i zostalo ci na wakacje pod palmami. Masz czas siedziec na forum zamiast budowac tak tanio i szybko takie super domy? Powiedz tylko gdzie od razu biore 3 dla siebie i dla szwagra tez 3.


Czekam na pozwolenie robię w remontach i nie brałem robót i ten czas poświęcam na organizację budowy Kolego sprzedam ale za 3800 i za tą różnicę spędze pewien czas na teneryfie tam jest fajnie. mam juz troszkę lat i nie muszę gonic za każdą złotówką

----------


## adapap6436

To ek z klimą jak wyrzucę klimę będzie poniżej zera to za sprawą fv na dachu 4kw

----------


## Kaizen

> dwa tygodnie murowanie ścian zewnętrzne z wieńcem systemowym
> piąty tydzień konstrukcja kratowa montaż ,membrana, łacenie obróbki blacharskie na dachu, szósty tydzień dachówka,siódmy tydzień elewacja


Okna już zamówiłeś? Bez pomiarów? U mnie właśnie przestój, bo czekam na okna. Niby można położyć w tym czasie hydraulikę i elektrykę. Ale boję się sprywatyzowania kabli miedzianych. Z hydraulika chyba ruszę. Ale z podłogówką muszę się wstrzymać, bo ekipa od wylewek upiera się, że wylewki po tynkach można dopiero dobrze zrobić, a tynki po oknach. I kółko się zamyka. Wcześniej kilka miesięcy czekałem na ekipę od SSO. Była też przerwa na wiązanie stropu i przez pogodę. Będzie jeszcze na wygrzewanie podłogówki. I nie wiem ile losowych - a przy elewacji też pogoda będzie miała coś do powiedzenia.
Przyłącza i formalności też mogą trochę potrwać.

----------


## adapap6436

Co za problem buduję z siporexu mam potwierdzone wymiary stolarki dodaję po 1cm iok. tym bardziej że trzeba zadbać przy płycie o drzziach wejściowych i oknie w salonie.Przyłącz ekipa robi w maju jeszcze przed pozwoleniem, Nie mam podłogówki bo przy ciepłym domu nie ma ptrzeby jej stosować. Mi samemu w pewne wyliczeni trudno uwierzyc chociaż umiem to robić np pokój 11m2 wystarczy wkrecić 2 żarówki 100w starego typu i jest ogrzewanie takie jest wyliczone zapotrzebowanie.

----------


## Bracianka

To ja jestem szalona i odważna, mieszkam za mniej niż 300 tys. i mam kredyt na 30 lat z ratą niższą niż opłaty za wynajmowane mieszkanie - obecnie płacę swoją ratę, a nie cudzą.

----------


## Zagurski

> Jeżeli to jest temat dom do 300 tys, to raczej nikt normalny nie będzie chciał postawić domu 150m i zmieścić się w tej kwocie. Ale moim zdaniem 80-100m juz jest realne.



Umówmy się, że mały DOM zaczyna się od 120m2. powierzchni użytkowej, bo idąc tym tropem, to za rok zejdziemy do 70-90m2. za te 300 tys. i dalej będziemy pisać o budowie DOMU???  :bash: 
I powiadam raz jeszcze, że wybudowanie DOMU (a nie budynku 80m2. przeznaczonego na mieszkanie), bez olbrzymiego wkładu własnego w robociznę, sięgającego około 70% prac własnych, JEST - na dzień dzisiejszy - PRAKTYCZNIE NIEMOŻLIWE!
Teoretyzować sobie możecie do woli, jednakże niewiele ma to wspólnego z REALNYMI KOSZTAMI.
No chyba, że zamiast domu, postawicie murowaną chałupkę, to może się w 300tys. zmieścicie.
I absolutnie nie pisze tego złośliwie - takie po prostu są realia.

----------


## Zagurski

> Co za problem buduję z siporexu mam potwierdzone wymiary stolarki dodaję po 1cm iok. tym bardziej że trzeba zadbać przy płycie o drzziach wejściowych i oknie w salonie.Przyłącz ekipa robi w maju jeszcze przed pozwoleniem, Nie mam podłogówki bo przy ciepłym domu nie ma ptrzeby jej stosować. Mi samemu w pewne wyliczeni trudno uwierzyc chociaż umiem to robić np pokój 11m2 wystarczy wkrecić 2 żarówki 100w starego typu i jest ogrzewanie takie jest wyliczone zapotrzebowanie.


No, mądrego to aż miło poczytać  :big grin:

----------


## compi

> Co za problem buduję z siporexu mam potwierdzone wymiary stolarki dodaję po 1cm iok. tym bardziej że trzeba zadbać przy płycie o drzziach wejściowych i oknie w salonie.Przyłącz ekipa robi w maju jeszcze przed pozwoleniem, Nie mam podłogówki bo przy ciepłym domu nie ma ptrzeby jej stosować. Mi samemu w pewne wyliczeni trudno uwierzyc chociaż umiem to robić np pokój 11m2 wystarczy wkrecić 2 żarówki 100w starego typu i jest ogrzewanie takie jest wyliczone zapotrzebowanie.


Gdy już te dwie  żarowki zgasisz to czym będzie ogrzewany ten pokój?  Zejdziesz poniżej 1800/m2 gdy będziesz robił to wszystko sam i z b.tanim pomocnikiem. Z synem i pomocnikami oprócz hydraulika i gościa od więźby Budowa zajęła nam 15 miesięcy. Tylko że ja wtedy nie PRACOWAŁEM.  Powinienem doliczyć te dziesiąt niezarobionych tysięcy, czy nie? Zszedłem poniżej 1700/m2, ale na zewnątrz nie mam zrobionego wszystkiego do dzisiaj i głównie chodzi o teren wokół domu.

----------


## [email protected]

Czyli budowle 80m to już nie są domy? Nie każdy chce, ani może wybudować dom powyżej 100m, lepiej małe ale własne, niż mieszkanie 50m.

----------


## Zagurski

> Czyli budowle 80m to już nie są domy? Nie każdy chce, ani może wybudować dom powyżej 100m, lepiej małe ale własne, niż mieszkanie 50m.


Kwestia definicji i nazewnictwa.
Na upartego, można przyjąć, że budynek o powierzchni mieszkalnej 40m2. jest domem. Ba! Nawet taki 25m2. będzie domem dopóty, dopóki ktoś go zamieszkuje.
No nie wiem, gdzie kończy się domek, a gdzie zaczyna się DOM. 
Dlatego na potrzeby tytułu tego wątku, przyjąłem, że jest to 120m2.
Jeżeli przyjmiemy 100m2, to tez nic się nie stanie, natomiast poniżej tej wartości dojdziemy do absurdu.

----------


## Zagurski

> Gdy już te dwie  żarowki zgasisz to czym będzie ogrzewany ten pokój?  Zejdziesz poniżej 1800/m2 gdy będziesz robił to wszystko sam i z b.tanim pomocnikiem. Z synem i pomocnikami oprócz hydraulika i gościa od więźby Budowa zajęła nam 15 miesięcy. Tylko że ja wtedy nie PRACOWAŁEM.  Powinienem doliczyć te dziesiąt niezarobionych tysięcy, czy nie? Zszedłem poniżej 1700/m2, ale na zewnątrz nie mam zrobionego wszystkiego do dzisiaj i głównie chodzi o teren wokół domu.


Taki doświadczony forumowicz, a na żarówkę dałeś się nabrać  :wink: 
No chyba, że sam budujesz z Siuporexu?  :big grin:

----------


## adapap6436

Zeby potwierdzić moje słowa zobacz na stronę łukasz budowlaniec ,ogrzewanie tego domu to grzejniki na podczerwien i klimatyzacja jako pompa ciepla grzejniki pomocniczo przy dużych mrozach  cena tej instalacji to 2500zł grzejniki klimatyzator 3000zł ile ty wydałeś na instalacje, ekstra dokładam fotowoltaikę na dachu 4kw 18000zł. ile u ciebie kosztowała cała instalacja dolicz do tego komin budowę np.kotłowni czas.Mój czas pracy przy tej instalacji 1 dzien, fv montuje ekipa, prawdopodobnie robiłeś strop nad parterem u mnie dach z dachówką ceramiczną obróbkami blacharskimi ociepleniem i podwieszonym sufitem bez malowania to koszt 22000zł.

----------


## [email protected]

A moim zdaniem domek może być na działce rekreacyjnej, zaś dom zamieszkuje się cały rok. Jak ktoś ma mieszkanie 50m to mówisz,  że ma mieszkanko? 
Po co rodzinie 2-4 osobowej dom 200m? Mają się tam gonić, czy jak? No chyba, że budujesz po to, aby w przyszłości zięć albo synowa Ci się panoszyla no i wnuki. Bo i znam takich co budują na dwa pokolenia do przodu. 
Ja się od rodziców wyprowadzilem kilka lat temu, choć mają chatę 200m i tez będę oczekiwał, że moje dzieci się wyprowadza jak dorosną.

----------


## Zagurski

> Zeby potwierdzić moje słowa zobacz na stronę łukasz budowlaniec ,ogrzewanie tego domu to grzejniki na podczerwien i klimatyzacja jako pompa ciepla grzejniki pomocniczo przy dużych mrozach cena tej instalacji to 2500zł grzejniki klimatyzator 3000zł ile ty wydałeś na instalacje, ekstra dokładam fotowoltaikę na dachu 4kw 18000zł. ile u ciebie kosztowała cała instalacja dolicz do tego komin budowę np.kotłowni czas.Mój czas pracy przy tej instalacji 1 dzien, fv montuje ekipa, prawdopodobnie robiłeś strop nad parterem u mnie dach z dachówką ceramiczną obróbkami blacharskimi ociepleniem i podwieszonym sufitem bez malowania to koszt 22000zł.



No to trzeba było od razu tak pisać! 
Teraz to wszystko jasne jak sło..... wrrróć... jasne jak grzejniki na podczerwień!
Teraz dopiero rozumiem, że jak doliczę czas na te kominy, co je stawiałem - cały tydzień mi to zajęło i kręgosłup mi siadł. Teraz już bym widział, że  należy zamontować fotowoltaikę, bo jak wszedłem na twoja stronę, to dopiero oczy mi się otworzyły (w przeciwieństwie do przeglądarki internetowej).
No chłopie, ty jednak mądrze piszesz i masz dar przekonywania! 
Tylko z tym malowaniem nie jestem do końca pewien  :sad:

----------


## compi

> Taki doświadczony forumowicz, a na żarówkę dałeś się nabrać 
> No chyba, że sam budujesz z Siuporexu?


Gazobeton to najlepszy materiał dla samorobów.  :smile:  Lekki, prosty w obróbce, wręcz banalny do murowania. Jako ścianki działowe ma swoje wady. Jako ściany zewnętrzne - praktycznie żadnych.

----------


## Zagurski

> Jak ktoś ma mieszkanie 50m to mówisz,  że ma mieszkanko?


Nie, kuwa, APARTAMENT!

----------


## Zagurski

> Gazobeton to najlepszy materiał dla samorobów.  Lekki, prosty w obróbce, wręcz banalny do murowania. Jako ścianki działowe ma swoje wady. Jako ściany zewnętrzne - praktycznie żadnych.


Ale teraz żarty sobie ze mnie robisz, prawda?  :big tongue: 
No nie wierzę, nie wierzę, że ty tak na serio?   :WTF: 
Proszę napisz, że mnie przechytrzyłeś...

----------


## adapap6436

Jeżeli chodzi o ceny przed chwilą toczyłem negocjacje co do przyłącza wod kan działka pusta, projekt fajny grunt  przyłącze kan 5500 +1500 materiał, woda tyle samo 2800zł. bez nawiertek i zasuwy.Wykonawca chce 10000zł czyli za dwa dni pracy i kilka godzin pracy koparki chce 8000zł.fakt jest troszkę latania z papierami ala wodociągi są na miejscu nie trzeba dużo jeżdzic  jak zejdzie do 7000zł to wezme a jak nie to zrobię sam najwyżej na najwazniesze na jeden dzień wezmę pracownika wodociągów. i zmieszczę sie w kwocie 5000zł

----------


## compi

> Zeby potwierdzić moje słowa zobacz na stronę łukasz budowlaniec ,ogrzewanie tego domu to grzejniki na podczerwien i klimatyzacja jako pompa ciepla grzejniki pomocniczo przy dużych mrozach  cena tej instalacji to 2500zł grzejniki klimatyzator 3000zł ile ty wydałeś na instalacje, ekstra dokładam fotowoltaikę na dachu 4kw 18000zł. ile u ciebie kosztowała cała instalacja dolicz do tego komin budowę np.kotłowni czas.Mój czas pracy przy tej instalacji 1 dzien, fv montuje ekipa, prawdopodobnie robiłeś strop nad parterem u mnie dach z dachówką ceramiczną obróbkami blacharskimi ociepleniem i podwieszonym sufitem bez malowania to koszt 22000zł.


Podałem 15 miesięcy łącznie z prawie dwumiesięczną przerwą zimową(wtedy to była zima). Strop faktycznie mam lany, ba nawet mam lany zbrojony beton pod podłogą  :smile: . Chciałem pewnie i porządnie. Też ma PC, ale do CWU. Gdybym miał cały dom(trochę większy od twojego planowanego) opędzić kilmatyzatorami, fotowoltaniką i grzejnikami, to jednak wolę swoje sprawdzone systemy, tym bardziej że mieszkam na Podlasiu. No nic, pozostaje życzyć tylko powodzenia. Aha, liczyłeś tę niezarobioną kasę, czy nie? Bo ja dalej nie wiem, czy bez tej informacji warto ludziom opowiadać jakntanio można mieć swój własny, wymarzony dom.

----------


## Zagurski

MOI DRODZY. 
Ten wątek osiągnął już poziom absurdu. 
Nie wiem, czy naprawdę  nikt nie dostrzega nawet nutki ironii w moich wypowiedziach?
Ludzie kochani - z taka inteligencją, to wy nawet fundamentów nie wybudujecie!
Kurcze, nie spodziewałem się, że nikt nic nie zajarzy...
No to przepraszam i przyznaję, że niektóre posty pisałem tak dla żartu... żeby czasem nikt nie wziął tego na serio, no...  :popcorn:

----------


## adapap6436

Buduję blizniaka jedna połówka idzie na sprzedaż i to jest ta nie zarobiona kasa. przy zapotrzebowaniu 24 kwh/m2/rok(2640kwh w roku w tym jest klima ciepła woda i ogrzewanie) nie ma problemu dogrzać czymkolwiek, obok działki przechodzi gaz przyłącze to raptem 2000zł.ale świadomie z tego rezygnuje. Nie mam kominka bo jak bym rozpalił to musiałbym otwierać okna bo robi się z gorąco fakt sprawdzony. Muwimy na tym forum o domu budżetowym a nie willi która ma przetrzymac III wojne światową i stać trzy pokolenia

----------


## Zagurski

A jednak nie...
Myślałem, że ktoś w końcu napisze "MAMY CIĘ"!!
A to jednak dzieje się naprawdę  :bash:

----------


## [email protected]

Apartament to 70m w bloku  :Smile:

----------


## adapap6436

Do fundamentów nie potrzeba inteligencji a pracowitości  napiszę w końcu "MAM CIĘ"

----------


## compi

> Buduję blizniaka jedna połówka idzie na sprzedaż i to jest ta nie zarobiona kasa. przy zapotrzebowaniu 24 kwh/m2/rok(2640kwh w roku w tym jest klima ciepła woda i ogrzewanie) nie ma problemu dogrzać czymkolwiek, obok działki przechodzi gaz przyłącze to raptem 2000zł.ale świadomie z tego rezygnuje. Nie mam kominka bo jak bym rozpalił to musiałbym otwierać okna bo robi się z gorąco fakt sprawdzony. Muwimy na tym forum o domu budżetowym a nie willi która ma przetrzymac III wojne światową i stać trzy pokolenia


A to ty już taki prawie developer jesteś. Dla tego fundujesz klientowi takie atrakcje jak grzanie klimą i podczerwienią. Podpowiem ci, że musi to być świadomy klient. Świadomy tego na co się pisze.

----------


## adapap6436

Nie mam zamiaru być deweloperem ale jeżeli mam okazję zarobić to czemu Czyli uważasz że jak wsadzę podłogówkę i wybuduje porządną kotłownie komin zrezygnuje z klimatyzacji żeby dostarczyć ciepła na poziomie 2000kw rocznie przy cenie energii 0,6zł. będzie lepiej nie sądze klijent sam sobie weżmie firmę do świadectwa energetycznego może wziąć kamere termowizyjną zapłacę za to.

----------


## compi

Jeśli uważasz za komfortowe dmuchanie klimatyzatorami po pokojach to nie mam pytań. Masz rację. Developerem nie będziesz. Oni na taki pomysł jeszcze nie wpadli. I co ty z tymi kominami? Dzisiaj i gazowe kondensaty i nawet kotły olejowe nie potrzebują komina. Wystarczy pozioma rura przez ścianę kotłowni. 
Podsumowując. Załóż dziennik, podawaj na bieżąco co i jak i na pewno będę kibicował i pogratuluję gdybyś nawet przekroczył lekko 1600/m2.

----------


## adapap6436

> A to ty już taki prawie developer jesteś. Dla tego fundujesz klientowi takie atrakcje jak grzanie klimą i podczerwienią. Podpowiem ci, że musi to być świadomy klient. Świadomy tego na co się pisze.


Podsunołeś mi fajny pomysł  rezygnuje z klimy daje na dachu 6kwp ,opomiarowuję co i cw i daję gwarancję że np. przez 5 lat zapłacę każdą nadwyżkę jeżeli system się nie zbilansuje czyli kupujesz dom" zero energetyczny" fajny pomysł. w mojej połówce zostawię klime. Co Ty na to

----------


## Busters

> MOI DRODZY. 
> Ten wątek osiągnął już poziom absurdu. 
> Nie wiem, czy naprawdę  nikt nie dostrzega nawet nutki ironii w moich wypowiedziach?
> Ludzie kochani - z taka inteligencją, to wy nawet fundamentów nie wybudujecie!
> Kurcze, nie spodziewałem się, że nikt nic nie zajarzy...
> No to przepraszam i przyznaję, że niektóre posty pisałem tak dla żartu... żeby czasem nikt nie wziął tego na serio, no...


Chyba Ty nie zajarzyles, znasz powiedzenie nie karm trolla? Ludzie sa na tyle inteligentni, ze nie wchodza z Toba w te durne dyskusje.

----------


## Kaizen

Używam klimy do ogrzewania i chłodzenia. Nie chciałbym tego jako podstawowe źródło ciepła - przynajmniej w sypialni. Bo słychać. Do tego mam trochę obrzydzenia odkąd zajrzałem, jak wygląda wentylator. A regularne czyszczenie tego to mało przyjemne zajęcie.

Panele z kolei przy zerowej akumulacyjności wymuszają grzanie w drogiej strefie. Pewnie, że można się pocieszać PV. Tyle, że kosztuje tyle, co prąd przy grzaniu w tańszej strefie (ale do tego potrzebna jest akumulacyjność wylewki) z COP=1 na ponad 10 lat. A tu mowa o oszczędnym budowaniu.

Ja zamierzam grzać głównie prądem (do wyliczeń 50% ciepła z kominka załatwia mi problem z EP - ale ja mam pozwolenie wg WT2014, WT2017 bym przekroczył). Tylko, że ja liczę. I jeszcze najprawdopodobniej zamontuję rury a nie kable, więc jakby się okazało, że się dużo pomyliłem, to mam pole manewru. Wszyscy (włącznie z elektrykami i hydraulikami z którymi rozmawiam) pukają się w czoło twierdząc, że robię błąd i zbankrutuję przez ogrzewanie. Podobnego podejścia możesz się spodziewać po klientach z których nieliczni dadzą się przekonać, że warto w ogóle oglądać dom ogrzewany prądem.

Montaż klimatyzatora w każdym pomieszczeniu to spory wydatek. Nawet licząc tanie klimy marketowe które poniżej -15* odmawiają współpracy. Taniej wyjdzie kocioł elektryczny za 2,5K zł i podłogówka wodna. A jeszcze taniej kable nawet z dosyć drogim systemem Devi centralnego sterowania.

Tak czy inaczej załóż dziennik budowy i zobaczymy, jak liczby będą rosły. Jak ze 140m2 dachu zrobi się 170m2, a 22K zł zmieni się w 25K zł + wiązary.

----------


## compi

> Podsunołeś mi fajny pomysł  rezygnuje z klimy daje na dachu 6kwp ,opomiarowuję co i cw i daję gwarancję że np. przez 5 lat zapłacę każdą nadwyżkę jeżeli system się nie zbilansuje czyli kupujesz dom" zero energetyczny" fajny pomysł. w mojej połówce zostawię klime. Co Ty na to


Koniecznie w biedronce kup porządne łopaty do odśnieżania paneli. Wszak te ze swoją skutecznością będą najbardziej potrzebne zimą. Słuchaj Kaizena. Rurki w podłogę, i to w porządną podłogę, bo akumulacja przy II taryfie to już kanon. Potem grzej to tanim kotłem elektrycznym. Zaoszczędzone pieniądze zainwestuj nie w panele, a w ocieplnie. Wtedy faktycznie być może żarówka pozwoli ci się ogrzać.

----------


## adapap6436

Dach ma 140m2 i nie chce więcej nie planuje klimy w każdym pokoju tylko w salonie w pokojach są grzejniki elektryczne wlączane na czs pobtu o w miare równomierny rozkład temperatury odpowiada tez rekuperacja . Koszt wiązarów to 7000zł netto mitek, dachówka nylskapa czerń angielska blachy orynnowanie i inne obróbki 9000zł. mogę kupic tanszą dachówkę robena, mógłbym zbijac wiązary z drewna certyfikowanego na płytki metalowe dwa dni pracy cena 5500brutto ale szkoda mi czasu, oczywiście wiązary bez montazu firma za montaz policzyla 3200zł a u mnie jak dobrze wyleję wieniec i zakotwię uchwyty to montaż 1 dzień, Wylać dzis wieniec z dokładnością do 3- 4 mm to żaden problem najgorszą tolerancję mają łaty

----------


## adapap6436

> A to ty już taki prawie developer jesteś. Dla tego fundujesz klientowi takie atrakcje jak grzanie klimą i podczerwienią. Podpowiem ci, że musi to być świadomy klient. Świadomy tego na co się pisze.


Podsunołeś mi fajny pomysł  rezygnuje z klimy daje na dachu 6kwp ,opomiarowuję co i cw i daję gwarancję że np. przez 5 lat zapłacę każdą nadwyżkę jeżeli system się nie zbilansuje czyli kupujesz dom" zero energetyczny" fajny pomysł. w mojej połówce zostawię klime. Co Ty na to

----------


## adapap6436

mieszkam w Zielonej Górze śnieg olądam coraz rzadziej przy 30 stopniach dachu śnieg się nie zatrzymuje uzysk energii z paneli bilansujemy z całego roku, fakt że wydajnośc paneli w zimie jest najwyższa fizyka ale dni słonecznych mało i dzień krótki najwięcej panele produkują latem przyjmuje się w Polsce 950kwh z 1 kwp zainstalowanego chociaż w ostatnim roku bylo to średnio powyżej 1000kwh.Jeżeli chodzi o akumulację mój dom będzie na betonowej płycie z xps od spodu. ale uważam że sprawność podłogówki jest na poziomie 0,7-0,8 są straty do gruntu.

----------


## compi

Narzuciłeś takie tempo tych prac, że aż będę bał się czytać dziennik. Dotrwaj chociaż do końca budowy  :wink: .

----------


## adapap6436

Myślę że dotrwam i nie bój się

----------


## kaszpir007

> Nie mam zamiaru być deweloperem ale jeżeli mam okazję zarobić to czemu Czyli uważasz że jak wsadzę podłogówkę i wybuduje porządną kotłownie komin zrezygnuje z klimatyzacji żeby dostarczyć ciepła na poziomie 2000kw rocznie przy cenie energii 0,6zł. będzie lepiej nie sądze klijent sam sobie weżmie firmę do świadectwa energetycznego może wziąć kamere termowizyjną zapłacę za to.


I właśnie dlatego nie powinno się kupować domów od deweloperów i od osób które budują na sprzedaż bo na 99% będzie taki dom byle jak wybudowany , jak najtaniej , bez żadnych zachowanych przestojów technologicznych ...

Mam obok dewelopera i widzę jakie robi oszczędności , to aż się nie chce wierzyć.
Myślę że żaden ktoś kto sam buduje nie posunął się by do takich oszczędności jakie widziałem ... 
Takie gówienko ładnie opakowane , bo wiadomo kupuje się "oczami"  :wink: 

U mnie tez deweloper zbudował koło mnie dom do stanu pod klucz w 3 miesiace.
We wrześniu zaczęli robić a na święta bożego narodzenia już tam ludzie mieszkali.

----------


## [email protected]

To jakie oszczędności robi ten Twój sąsiad deweloper?

----------


## brencik

> To jakie oszczędności robi ten Twój sąsiad deweloper?


Pewnie wszelkie możliwe na każdy kroku.
Brak uziomu fundamentowego, oszczędzania na materiałach, szybkośc prac, niechlujność. Obserwowałem niedawno budowę u sąsiada. Nie chciał bym mieszkać w tym domu.

----------


## fotohobby

> mieszkam w Zielonej Górze śnieg olądam coraz rzadziej przy 30 stopniach dachu śnieg się nie zatrzymuje


Szkoda że u mnie śnieg tego nie wie  :smile:

----------


## compi

Dobrze że parterówki nie buduje.Tej zimy na moim dachu, jak przed laty, bywała wielka czapa śniegu po komin. Ani solary, ani panele, nic tam nie miałoby prawa działać. Okna dachowe też  :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

Co do kredytów, to warto dodać, że 36 % zawartych małżeństw skończy się rozwodem.... tak więc 36 % byłych małżonków z kredytami na wspólny niedoszły dom skończy z ręką w nocniku, znaczy w dwóch osobnych nocnikach.

----------


## kaszpir007

> To jakie oszczędności robi ten Twój sąsiad deweloper?


Te które zaobserwowałem:

1. Plyta fundamentowa na styropianie EPS100 (mowa o styropianie pod płytą - 20cm).  Zbrojenie gotowe siatki fi8. 20cm betonu B20. 
2. Hydraulika ziemna oparta na zwykłych szarych rurach fi110
3. Nadroża z kształtek Solbetu (to to się rozsypuje w rękach).
4. Wieńce także z kształtek Solbetu
5. Szczytyu domów z dachem dwuspadowym - nie ocieplone , nie mówię już o ociepleni od zewnatrz w celu połączenia izolacji , bo tego oczywiscie też brak.
6. Zero zabezpieczenia więżby (membrany) przed UV .membrana oczywiscie najtańsza.
7. Nie wiem jak obecnie kleją styropian ale kiedyś widziałem to oczywiście na placki.

To chyba tyle , zapewne jest duzo wiecej , ale jest szybko i cenowo atrakcyjnie  :smile:

----------


## compi

> Co do kredytów, to warto dodać, że 36 % zawartych małżeństw skończy się rozwodem.... tak więc 36 % byłych małżonków z kredytami na wspólny niedoszły dom skończy z ręką w nocniku, znaczy w dwóch osobnych nocnikach.


Trochę naciągana teoria, bo równie dobrze
ktoś mógłb napisać, że wzięcie kredytu może uchronić małżeństwo przed rozpadem. To tylko statystyka i chyba trzeba dopisać, że być może skończą z ręką w nocniku  :smile: . Wybudowanie własnego domu to chyba osiągnięcie jakiegoś ważnego celu w swoim życiu. A jak ktoś jest usatysfakcjonowany z życia, to po co mu rozwody  :wink: .

----------


## dwiecegly

> To ja jestem szalona i odważna, mieszkam za mniej niż 300 tys. i mam kredyt na 30 lat z ratą niższą niż opłaty za wynajmowane mieszkanie - obecnie płacę swoją ratę, a nie cudzą.


Nie to żebym poktępiał kredyty ale 300tys na 30 lat to jakies 1500zł raty miesiecznie, nawet bez ubezpieczenia na zycie i innych dodatkow. Chyba jednak placisz troche wiecej niż za wynajem. Poza tym ten dom jednak musisz utrzymać co miesiecznie kosztuje tez pewnie min 500zl.

----------


## compi

> Te które zaobserwowałem:
> 
> 1. Plyta fundamentowa na styropianie EPS100 (mowa o styropianie pod płytą - 20cm).  Zbrojenie gotowe siatki fi8. 20cm betonu B20. 
> 2. Hydraulika ziemna oparta na zwykłych szarych rurach fi110
> 3. Nadroża z kształtek Solbetu (to to się rozsypuje w rękach).
> 4. Wieńce także z kształtek Solbetu
> 5. Szczytyu domów z dachem dwuspadowym - nie ocieplone , nie mówię już o ociepleni od zewnatrz w celu połączenia izolacji , bo tego oczywiscie też brak.
> 6. Zero zabezpieczenia więżby (membrany) przed UV .membrana oczywiscie najtańsza.
> 7. Nie wiem jak obecnie kleją styropian ale kiedyś widziałem to oczywiście na placki.
> ...


Mam niedaleko ładne, ale wg mnie trochę zbyt zwarte osiedle małych domków developerskich. Do tej pory nie podobała mi się tylko forma zabudowy. Po ostatnich ulewach już wiem na czym jeszcze oszczędzał bob budowniczy. Praktycznie wszyscy ratowali swój dobytek, bo już po godzinie-dwóch wszystko wokół pływało. Drenaże nie były wstanie odebrać takiej ilości wody z dachów. Wszystkie te ładne ogródki, trawniczki nadają się do remontu.

----------


## meczesiu

Widzę, że wątek przybrał formę
 "-Chcę wybudować dom za 300 tys. zł" 
- "'Panie nie lepiej dołożyć jeszcze pół miliona i zbudować coś porządnego."

----------


## piotrek0m

> Nie to żebym poktępiał kredyty ale 300tys na 30 lat to jakies 1500zł raty miesiecznie, nawet bez ubezpieczenia na zycie i innych dodatkow. Chyba jednak placisz troche wiecej niż za wynajem. Poza tym ten dom jednak musisz utrzymać co miesiecznie kosztuje tez pewnie min 500zl.


Usłyszysz zarzuty, że nie można porównywać mieszkania z domem. Należałoby porównać  koszt wynajmu domu z ratą kredytu na własny dom. Ale fakt - koszt wynajęcia mieszkania to ok 1500 zł, już z opłatami. Koszt raty na pseudo dom (80 m2 to nie dom, to takie mieszkanie z ogródkiem i bez garażu) to minimum 1500 + kosztu utrzymania, ogrzewania, prądu minimum 500 zł ... Ale też są dodatkowe wydatki typu kosiarka, jakikolwiek remont w ciągu kolejnych 30 lat - co tez należy brać pod uwagę. Konieczność ogrodzenia i zagospodarowania terenu !!! Licząc same opłaty x 30 lat wyjdzie 200 000 pln;

----------


## dwiecegly

> Dach ma 140m2 i nie chce więcej nie planuje klimy w każdym pokoju tylko w salonie w pokojach są grzejniki elektryczne wlączane na czs pobtu o w miare równomierny rozkład temperatury odpowiada tez rekuperacja . Koszt wiązarów to 7000zł netto mitek, dachówka nylskapa czerń angielska blachy orynnowanie i inne obróbki 9000zł. mogę kupic tanszą dachówkę robena, mógłbym zbijac wiązary z drewna certyfikowanego na płytki metalowe dwa dni pracy cena 5500brutto ale szkoda mi czasu, oczywiście wiązary bez montazu firma za montaz policzyla 3200zł a u mnie jak dobrze wyleję wieniec i zakotwię uchwyty to montaż 1 dzień, Wylać dzis wieniec z dokładnością do 3- 4 mm to żaden problem najgorszą tolerancję mają łaty


Dużo było takich osób na tym i nie tylko tym forum. Są bardzo aktywne az do momentu kiedy plany zaczynają się rozmijać z rzeczywistą budową. Potem pojedyńcze posty typu "co zrobić żeby poprawnić", potem gdy bużdet się załamuje brak aktywności na forum. 
Życze ci dobrze, jestes optymistą bo jeszcze nie dotknąłeś tematu w praktyce.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Trochę naciągana teoria, bo równie dobrze
> ).


To nie teoria, to fakty - osoby rozwiedzione z kredytem mają problem. Zwykle ktoś kogoś musiałby spłacić, a że są oboje biedni muszą sprzedać budowę lub dom.

----------


## compi

> To nie teoria, to fakty - osoby rozwiedzione z kredytem mają problem. Zwykle ktoś kogoś musiałby spłacić, a że są oboje biedni muszą sprzedać budowę lub dom.


 I z tym się zgadzam. Nie zgadzam się z teorią, że 36% małzeństw z kredytem się rozwiedzie. Chyba że ktoś przytoczy jakieś badania. Złe założenia do tezy. To że jest określona ilość procentowa rozwodów to fakt. Tylko skąd założenie, że taki sam procent obejmuje małzeństwa z kredytem?

----------


## compi

> Widzę, że wątek przybrał formę
>  "-Chcę wybudować dom za 300 tys. zł" 
> - "'Panie nie lepiej dołożyć jeszcze pół miliona i zbudować coś porządnego."


Przybrał raczej formę " Tak, dasz radę, ale trzymaj się sprawdzonych pomysłów, dbaj o kondycję fizyczną i psychiczną, nastaw się na to, że być może te kilka lat budowa będzie jedyną rzeczą jaką będziesz się zajmował". Bo zazwyczaj na bok idzie rodzina, wypoczynek, przyjemności. U mnie relacje mocno sië pogorszyły z żoną choćby przez lekturę tego forum  :big grin: . Ilość czasu poświęconego na czytanie i dyskusje to jak delegacja  :wink: . Ale było warto!

----------


## piotrek0m

> Nie zgadzam się z teorią, że 36% małzeństw z kredytem się rozwiedzie. Chyba że ktoś przytoczy jakieś badania. Złe założenia do tezy. To że jest określona ilość procentowa rozwodów to fakt. Tylko skąd założenie, że taki sam procent obejmuje małzeństwa z kredytem?


Rocznik statystyczny 2014 małżeństwa zawarte 188 tyś, rozwody 65 tyś co stanowi 34 %. Nie ma danych o posiadanych kredytach, ale zakładamy że w równym stopniu rozwody spotykają posiadaczy kredytów. Chyba, że wysnujemy tezę iż kredyt scala małżeństwo. Generalnie nie kontynuuje tegoż wątku, warto jednak pamiętać, że część kredytobiorców może się w sobie odkochać i będą miały dodatkowy problem.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Mam niedaleko ładne, ale wg mnie trochę zbyt zwarte osiedle małych domków developerskich. Do tej pory nie podobała mi się tylko forma zabudowy. Po ostatnich ulewach już wiem na czym jeszcze oszczędzał bob budowniczy. Praktycznie wszyscy ratowali swój dobytek, bo już po godzinie-dwóch wszystko wokół pływało. Drenaże nie były wstanie odebrać takiej ilości wody z dachów. Wszystkie te ładne ogródki, trawniczki nadają się do remontu.


Hehe ...

Ten deweloper też robi drenaż w standardzie , tyle że zapewne jest tak "ekonomiczny" że już słyszałem od sąsiadów że przy większych ulewach był problem i nawet niektórych zerwało rynny czy rury spustowe , bo "drenaż" nie nadążał i sie zapychał.

Inna rzecz że teraz dają oczyszczalnie. Pytałem się wykonawcy co to robi (bo znam go) to że dają obecnie tunele Graf ale dają tylko 2 sztuki i bez kamienia. Zapewne po kilku latach (albo szybciej) wszystko sie zapcha i tyle bedzie z "oczyszczalni"  :wink: 

Ale spoko , lepiej czasami żyć w błogiej nieświadomości ...

----------


## adapap6436

> Hehe ...
> 
> Ten deweloper też robi drenaż w standardzie , tyle że zapewne jest tak "ekonomiczny" że już słyszałem od sąsiadów że przy większych ulewach był problem i nawet niektórych zerwało rynny czy rury spustowe , bo "drenaż" nie nadążał i sie zapychał.
> 
> Inna rzecz że teraz dają oczyszczalnie. Pytałem się wykonawcy co to robi (bo znam go) to że dają obecnie tunele Graf ale dają tylko 2 sztuki i bez kamienia. Zapewne po kilku latach (albo szybciej) wszystko sie zapcha i tyle bedzie z "oczyszczalni" 
> 
> Ale spoko , lepiej czasami żyć w błogiej nieświadomości ...


A ja z kolei znam dewelopera który robi na materiałach ze średniej i górnej półki wychodzi krócej i taniej, opowiadał że jak zaczynał kilka lat temu też robił byle jak ale jak dostał dwie reklamacje to nie dość że stracił opinie na niedużym rynku to ważne i naprawdę sporą kasę tak żę nie opłaca się dzisiaj budowac tandety chociaż jak widać niektórym się udaje te pozorne oszczędności na materiale to ułamek kosztów budowy a reklamacje kosztują

----------


## Bracianka

Nie będę cytować, bo za długo by to trwało - mili panowie zakładają sobie rzeczy i są pewni swojej teorii - proszę mi napisać, gdzie ja napisałam, że wzięłam 300 tys. kredytu? Nigdzie  :no:  a na forum pewnie gdzieś jest napisane ile wzięłam  :wink:  a rachunki rzędu 500zł za wodę, gaz i prąd to ja płacę tylko w styczniu, w innych miesiącach już jest taniej  :wink:  Ale zaraz usłyszę, że na pewno nie mogę i się nie da.

Dopóki ta rozmowa przed kilkoma dniami się nie zaczęła to ten wątek wyglądał tak, że nowy osobnik zwykle wstawiał projekt, pisał, że on chce i czy się da i zwykle dostawał odpowiedź, że się nie do, bo:....
Nagle do wątku wpadło kilka osób, które twierdzą, że kategorycznie się nie da i gównoburza gotowa. A się da, tylko trzeba wyjść z odpowiednio zmodyfikowanych założeń: buduję mały prosty dom, zapieprzam ile się da samemu (tak, pomimo etatu), sam kupuję materiały i wszystko robię z długopisem i kartką w ręku.

BTW, co do stanu mojego małżeństwa i ewentualnej możliwości jego rozpadu to przepraszam, ale nie zamierzam się wypowiadać  :razz:

----------


## Elfir

> Co do kredytów, to warto dodać, że 36 % zawartych małżeństw skończy się rozwodem.... tak więc 36 % byłych małżonków z kredytami na wspólny niedoszły dom skończy z ręką w nocniku, znaczy w dwóch osobnych nocnikach.


Rany, piszecie tak, jakby ludzie domów nie sprzedawali i nie było kupujących.
Na tym forum zdarzały się przypadki, kiedy ludziom z kredytami noga się podwinęła. Sprzedawali dotychczasową budowę, tymczasowo wynajmowali i po odbiciu się z dołka wracali z opisem nowej budowy.




> Nie to żebym poktępiał kredyty ale 300tys na 30 lat to jakies 1500zł raty miesiecznie, nawet bez ubezpieczenia na zycie i innych dodatkow. Chyba jednak placisz troche wiecej niż za wynajem. Poza tym ten dom jednak musisz utrzymać co miesiecznie kosztuje tez pewnie min 500zl.


Utrzymanie miesięcznie nowego domu kosztuje mnie osobiście mniej niż mieszkanie w bloku o pow. 3 x mniejszej. Nawet koszty ogrzewania mam niższe, mimo, że blok był po termomodernizacji. Jakość życia w domu jest nieporównywalna. 

Koszt najmu w Poznaniu kawalerki (i jak to porównać nawet z małym domem?) to 1000 zł + opłaty do wspólnoty (czyli coś koło 1500 zł). Mieszkanie dwupokojowe, zależnie od standardu od 1200 do 1800 zł/m-c.

W Kórniku koszt najmu niewiele mniejszy albo taki sam jak w Poznaniu.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Rany, piszecie tak, jakby ludzie domów nie sprzedawali i nie było kupujących.
> Na tym forum zdarzały się przypadki, kiedy ludziom z kredytami noga się podwinęła. Sprzedawali dotychczasową budowę, tymczasowo wynajmowali i po odbiciu się z dołka wracali z opisem nowej budowy.
> 
> 
> 
> Utrzymanie miesięcznie nowego domu kosztuje mnie osobiście mniej niż mieszkanie w bloku o pow. 3 x mniejszej. Nawet koszty ogrzewania mam niższe, mimo, że blok był po termomodernizacji. Jakość życia w domu jest nieporównywalna. 
> 
> Koszt najmu w Poznaniu kawalerki (i jak to porównać nawet z małym domem?) to 1000 zł + opłaty do wspólnoty (czyli coś koło 1500 zł). Mieszkanie dwupokojowe, zależnie od standardu od 1200 do 1800 zł/m-c.
> 
> W Kórniku koszt najmu niewiele mniejszy albo taki sam jak w Poznaniu.


koszt wynajmu w Skierniewicach: 800-1000 zł odstępnego + opłaty. Ja wolę trochę miesięczne dołożyć i mieć dom z ogrodem. Kredy jak się bierze z głową to nie jest taki straszny.

----------


## Wykona

Znakomita większość tu piszących nie dopuszcza do siebie, że kiedyś rozważą sprzedaż swoich domów na rzecz innych (może mniejszych, większych, ładniejszych, w lepszych lokalizacjach etc.). 

Kiedy zaczniemy myśleć o sprzedaży swojego domu na pewne sprawy można spojrzeć inaczej czego Wam życzę  :yes:

----------


## casual

Witam
mój pierwszy post na forum tak więc dzień dobry wszystkim. 
Mam podobny dylemat jak wielu piszących tu przede mną a lektura tych 140 stron wcale obrazu nie wyostrzyła. 
Moja sytuacja jest podejrzewam typowa :
- kilka lat małżeństwa, oboje z żoną pracujemy, przychód na osobę w okolicach średniej krajowej
- mieszkamy we własnym 48m2 płyta, mały kredyt
- pojawia się dziecko, plan zakłada drugie
- poszukiwania nowego lokum

I teraz stoimy przed decyzją co kurna robić. 
Pierwotnie plan był prosty - większa płyta. W sumie zmiana 48 na 72 (sprzedaż, kupno, remont, nowy kredyt) w podobnej technologii wyniesie nas jakieś 60-70 tys za całość. Jedyne problemy są powiedziałbym natury psychicznej - czy sąsiedzi będą OK, czy nie będzie głośno, czy nie warto póki jesteśmy w miarę młodzi spróbować czegoś nowego. 
Patrzyliśmy też nowe od dewelopera i powiem szczerze, mało atrakcyjne lokalizacje, upakowanie budynków, płatne komórki lokatorskie - skutecznie niwelują radość z posiadania nowego - ceny u nas około 4500-4800m. co daje okolice 320 tys za stan deweloperski. 

Budowy powiem szczerze nie planowałem z kilku powodów:
- nie znam się na tym musiałbym w pełni ufać fachowcom - a wiadomo można źle trafić, znajomych z branży brak. 
- trzeba uciec z miasta
- mało zrobię samemu
- chowanie dziecka z dala od rówieśników
- dojazdy
- trudny do oszacowania realny koszt (konieczny do kredytu). 

I tak to powiem szczerze ceny nowych mieszkań skłoniły mnie do, przemyślenia chociażby, tematu własnego domu. W sumie sam nie wiem dlaczego to tu piszę, bo nic nowego w wątku nie powstanie - jeden rabin powie tak drugi powie nie. Ale może po prostu był ktoś w podobnej sytuacji. Dowiem się chętnie jaką decyzję podjął i czy jest z niej zadowolony. Zawsze to jakaś cegiełka do budowania własnej decyzji. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## piotrek0m

> Patrzyliśmy też nowe od dewelopera i powiem szczerze, mało atrakcyjne lokalizacje, upakowanie budynków, płatne komórki lokatorskie - skutecznie niwelują radość z posiadania nowego - ceny u nas około 4500-4800m. co daje okolice 320 tys za stan deweloperski.


W mojej okolicy w cenie 350 tys można kupić szeregówkę ok 120 m2, wprawdzie bez garażu i z mini ogródeczkiem, jest to forma pośrednia pomiędzy domem a mieszkaniem. Takie mieszkania z wielkiej płyty kosztują ok 200-250 tyś. Dysponując mieszkaniem można wsiąść kredyt pod jego zastaw lub zastaw nowej inwestycji i można je wynająć i spłacać raty z wynajmu. Można pomieszkać kilka lat, bardziej odkładać pieniądze, zacząć budowę za odłożone i sprzedać mieszkanie pod koniec budowy z odroczonym terminem przekazania kupującemu np. za nieco niższą cenę żeby pomieszkać w nim jeszcze np. 3 miesiące, przeprowadzić się i wykańczać za pieniądze ze sprzedaży. Można też zacząć budowę i wsiąść kredyt na jej dokończenie a mieszkanie wynajmować po wyprowadzce do domu. Dysponujecie kapitałem a to już dużo znaczy i otwiera sporo możliwości.

----------


## casual

No tak, podobnymi torami przebiegało i moje myślenie. Szeregówki odpuściliśmy  - cena ok 400 tys dev, poza brakiem sąsiadów nad sobą i mikroogródkiem brak plusów. A wchodzi się w "dom od dewelopera" ze wszystkimi tego konsekwencjami , dodatkowo lokalizacje także praktycznie poza miastem. 
Wynajem przy moim trybie pracy (1,5etatu) też raczej nie do upilnowania. Dla zysku 2%ponad to co na lokacie nie warto. 
Mamy odłożone 70 tys na ewentualną spłatę kredytu, ale nie wiem czy przeznaczając to na działkę zostanie to potraktowane jako wkład własny do kredytu pod budowę domu?

----------


## cactus

> Witam
> mój pierwszy post na forum tak więc dzień dobry wszystkim. 
> Mam podobny dylemat jak wielu piszących tu przede mną a lektura tych 140 stron wcale obrazu nie wyostrzyła. 
> ---
> I teraz stoimy przed decyzją co kurna robić. 
> ----
> 
> Budowy powiem szczerze nie planowałem z kilku powodów:
> - nie znam się na tym musiałbym w pełni ufać fachowcom - a wiadomo można źle trafić, znajomych z branży brak. 
> ...


Jesteś idealnym przykładem osoby która najczęsciej zaglada do tego wątku. Jeśli sami nie macie wiedzy budowalnej i sami domu nie bedziecie budować (a nie bedziecie bo macie etaty) to skonczy sie na koncowym malowaniu i pierdółkach typu przykrecenie listew przypodłogowych i karniszy. Dom razem z działką wyjdzie was okolo 500tyś. Teraz musisz sie zastanowić czy wolisz mieszkanie 70m w płycie z kredytem ktory pewnie spłacicie za 5 lat, czy kredyt na jakies 400tys na 30ci lat. Nie daj sie omamić niektorym w tym wątku że ten dom powstanie w cenie mieszkania. Niektorzy budują za 350-400tyś ale mają już działki, wiedzę, czas i umiejetności żeby dużą część budowy pchać na własnych barkach.
Mnie dom pod klucz w okolicach 110m2 wyjdzie pewnie prawie 450tyś (jestem na koncówce) a to najprostsza bryła z płaskim dachem i sam wykonałem prace za jakieś 20-30tyś. To jest koszt bez działki która w moim mieście kosztuje bardzo dużo.

----------


## grend

Czym się różni wzięcie kredytu na mieszkanie i na dom ??? Ja nie widze różnicy...

----------


## casual

> Jesteś idealnym przykładem osoby która najczęsciej zaglada do tego wątku. Jeśli sami nie macie wiedzy budowalnej i sami domu nie bedziecie budować (a nie bedziecie bo macie etaty) to skonczy sie na koncowym malowaniu i pierdółkach typu przykrecenie listew przypodłogowych i karniszy. Dom razem z działką wyjdzie was okolo 500tyś. Teraz musisz sie zastanowić czy wolisz mieszkanie 70m w płycie z kredytem ktory pewnie spłacicie za 5 lat, czy kredyt na jakies 400tys na 30ci lat. Nie daj sie omamić niektorym w tym wątku że ten dom powstanie w cenie mieszkania. .


Dokładnie ! Przypuszczam, że inne osoby mają po prostu gdzieś takie tematy i fora bo żadnych dylematów nie mają. 
Ja mam praktycznie upatrzone mieszkanie 70m w płycie i DOKŁADNIE planuję spłacić je w 5  lat. :smile:  Tylko zostaje pytanie co dalej?  :smile:  Nie mam talentu do wydawania pieniędzy ani drogich nałogów, fakt że rosnące dzieci na pewno kosztów będą generowały. 
Zostaje po prostu pytanie czy te 300tys kredytu jest tego warte. 
Dzięki za trzeźwą ocenę.

----------


## adapap6436

> No tak, podobnymi torami przebiegało i moje myślenie. Szeregówki odpuściliśmy  - cena ok 400 tys dev, poza brakiem sąsiadów nad sobą i mikroogródkiem brak plusów. A wchodzi się w "dom od dewelopera" ze wszystkimi tego konsekwencjami , dodatkowo lokalizacje także praktycznie poza miastem. 
> Wynajem przy moim trybie pracy (1,5etatu) też raczej nie do upilnowania. Dla zysku 2%ponad to co na lokacie nie warto. 
> Mamy odłożone 70 tys na ewentualną spłatę kredytu, ale nie wiem czy przeznaczając to na działkę zostanie to potraktowane jako wkład własny do kredytu pod budowę domu?


Zastanów się nad projektem jeżeli wybierzesz dom niewielki do 120m2 parterowy bez poddasz użytkowego to możesz go wybudować do stanu deweloperskiego biorąc jedną firmę w cenie 2400 do 2800  mówie o domu ze wszystkimi instalacjami zalężności od regionu, masz drugą opcję, ponieważ
koszt materiałow na taki dom to średnie 1400 do 1600 zalezy od standartu. zatrudniasz dwóch przyjaciół ze wschodu legalnie na 2,5 m-ca i do tego na ten okres za około 10000 -12000 zł kierownika budowy , majstra,  złotą rączkę który będzie non stop na budowie załatwiał materiały negocjował ceny wszystko w jednym warto takiego człowieka poszukać i nawet zapłacic premię za wykonanie zadania wtenczas na fachowców wydasz około 2000zł nie licze przyłączy ale jak dobry kierownik to zaoszczędzisz minimum 5000 który to zrobi w ramach roboty przy przyłączach najwięcej jest zabawy z papierami to robota dla Ciebie .Acha kup używany niwelator poproś geodetę żeby Ci go sprawdził i nauczył obsługiwać, dobrą osobista poziomnicę, laser krzyzowy nie zaszkodzi,taśmę np 25m do sprawdzenia kątów i wpadaj w miarę często na budowę i sprawdzaj, nie oszczędzaj na jakosci użytych materiałow są to pozorne oszczędności. Teraz skalkuluj i buduj powodzenia

----------


## Kaizen

> Zostaje po prostu pytanie czy te 300tys kredytu jest tego warte.


Pytanie jest inne - jakiej funkcjonalności potrzebujesz i jak widzisz przyszłość.
Jak szukałem mieszkania, to odrzuciłem wielką płytę. Już teraz jest tania w nabyciu a koszty utrzymania będą rosły ze względu na stan techniczny. I jeszcze jest los na loterii, że któraś spółdzielnia czy wspólnota zaniedba to i ze dwa czy trzy bloczki się poskładają i zacznie się panika i wyprzedaż.
Funkcjonalnie zalety i wady wielkie płyty chyba każdy zna.

A czego potrzebujesz? Ja potrzebowałem 2 sypialni dla dzieci, jednej dla nas i jednego gabinetu. Do tego strefa dzienna i już robi się ponad 100m2 co w bloku kosztuje więcej, niż dom razem z działką. 
Chciałem ogrodzony ogród, gdzie nie będę musiał ciągle dzieci pilnować.

Jeszcze koszty utrzymania. Opłaty do wspólnoty/spółdzielni są rzędu 9zł/m2. Tak bardzo orientacyjne. To przy 110m2 daje tysiąc złotych kosztów co miesiąc.
W domu sam decydujesz już od etapu projektu w jakie rozwiązania idziesz i ile będzie kosztowała inwestycja, a ile pracy i pieniędzy będzie kosztowało utrzymanie. Czy robisz ogrody Semiramidy i wkładasz dużo pracy, czy tylko trawka i co dwa tygodnie pospacerujesz za kosiarką w sezonie. W bloku praktycznie nie masz wpływu na to, czy utrzymanie zieleni kosztuje w przeliczeniu 1zł/m2 mieszkania, czy 0,1zł.

Zmierzam do tego, że dom nie jest prostą alternatywą dla mieszkania. Oferuje co innego. A tylko przy małym mieszkaniu mieszkanie wychodzi taniej w nabyciu. Przy 100m2 i więcej przyzwoicie przemyślany dom będzie tańszy i w zakupie, i  w używaniu niż podobnej wielkości mieszkanie. 





> - nie znam się na tym musiałbym w pełni ufać fachowcom - a wiadomo można źle trafić, znajomych z branży brak. 
> - trzeba uciec z miasta
> - mało zrobię samemu
> - chowanie dziecka z dala od rówieśników
> - dojazdy
> - trudny do oszacowania realny koszt (konieczny do kredytu).


Wykonawcom nie ufaj. Zatrudnij dobrego kierbuda i/lub inspektora nadzoru i/lub weź architekta z nadzorem autorskim. A i tak dużo decyzji będziesz musiał podjąć sam, bo np. standardowo budowlańcy nie mają pojęcia o energooszczędności i doradzają rozwiązania pod tym względem dalekie od optymalnych.
Myślisz, że na wsiach czy obrzeżach miast nie ma dzieci? Moja działka graniczy z czterema zamieszkałymi. Na trzech są już dzieci.
Dojazdy - trzeba przemyśleć i odpowiednio wybrać miejsce. Ale faktycznie z blokiem w centrum dom nie może konkurować. Chociaż... Teraz mieszkam w bloku w centrum Warszawy. Do Mordoru mam w szczycie z pół godziny komunikacją miejską (samochodem pewnie dłużej, chociaż poza szczytem to z 15 minut). Z domu będę miał 20 minut koleją.

Realny koszt rzeczywiście trudno oszacować. Tutaj też budowlańcy (z projektantem włącznie) mają blade pojęcie o kosztach proponowanych rozwiązań. Nie dają sobie sprawy np. jak cudownie wyglądające przeszklenia zostaną wycenione przez producenta okien czy ile kosztuje drewno z certyfikatem C30 a ot tak sobie taki wpisują w projekt (inna sprawa, że nieliczni kupują do domu indywidualnego drewno certyfikowane bo nie dość, że ze 2x droższe to jeszcze trudno osiągalne). Trzeba, niestety, trochę czasu poświęcić i poszukać w necie opinii i najlepiej wyciągać wnioski doświadczeń innych, co już dom wg takiego gotowca czy podobny wybudowali. Jak chcesz tanio, to szukaj działki, na której da się zbudować dom z płaskim dachem (zazwyczaj MPZP czy WZ na to nie pozwalają). IMVHO przy dobrze przemyślanym projekcie, dobrych warunkach gruntowych, przyłączach to żaden wyczyn zbudować dom 100-120m2 za 300K zł nawet pod klucz z dobrych materiałów i lepiej ocieplony, niż przepisy wymagają. Problem się robi, jak warunki nie pozwolą a płaski dach czy jeszcze inne wymogi narzucają.
Owszem. Trzeba się pilnować na każdym kroku, bo tu stówka, tu pięć, tu tysiąc, zdawałoby się niewiele w skali kosztów budowy domu, to jednak ziarenka te zbierają się na grube pieniądze.

----------


## adapap6436

Zacznij budowę od garazu sprawdzisz ekipę

----------


## Elfir

> ceny u nas około 4500-4800m. co daje okolice 320 tys za stan deweloperski. 
> (....)
> Budowy powiem szczerze nie planowałem z kilku powodów:


Jakie macie oszczędności? Ile możecie odkładać miesięcznie, bez obniżenia standardu życia? 
Bo 320 tyś kosztuje prosty niewielki dom. A działka?

Poza tym po wyborze kilku projektów, które chcecie brać pod uwagę, powinniście podpytać ludzi, którzy już zbudowali, ile ich kosztowały.

----------


## Frofo007

> Mam podobny dylemat ...


Musisz brać pod uwagę to, że dom będzie sporo kosztować. Jest masa wydatków, których człowiek biorący kredyt na budowę domu nie bierze pod uwagę. Teoretycznie o części kosztów wiedziałem, ale nie myślałem, że to aż tyle wyjdzie, przykłady:

- prowizja od udzielenia kredytu: 4200zł (udało mi się wynegocjować z ponad 6tyś)
- kierownik budowy, taki, który faktycznie się interesuje budową a nie tylko papierki podpisuje: 3500zł
- podatek od "wzbogacenia" za zakup działki + notariusz, nie pamiętam dokładnie ale coś około 4000zł
- geodeta na całą budowę wyjdzie około 4000zł
- przyłącze prądu + podprowadzenie kabla pod dom + uziom: 3900zł
- z wodą to tragedia, trzeba było trochę ciągnąć, samo przyłącze na działkę 4000zł + podłączenie pod dom 1600zł, razem: 5600zł (niestety studni zrobić nie mogłem)
- wyceny na szambo mam w okolicach 4000zł z montażem
- projekt 2600zł + 4000zł adaptacja + 800zł badania gruntowe + 600zł mapka do celów projektowych, razem: 8000zł

Także same te pierdoły dają już: 37200zł Byłem świadom, że te rzeczy będą kosztować, ale nie sądziłem, że będzie to kwota pozwalająca kupić małe auto z salonu  :wink:  Przy okazji dopowiem, że szukałem wykonawców najczęściej spośród kilkunastu firm, często wybierałem z dolnej półki cenowej i jeszcze tą cenę negocjowałem.  Także jeśli chcesz wybudować dom z kredytem to musisz brać pod uwagę, że wydasz więcej niż sądzisz (w sumie każdy to powtarza kto się wybudował). Bierz pod uwagę też to, że od podjęcia decyzji do wprowadzenia się do domu miną optymistycznie 3 lata. Ja 2 lata szukałem działki (ale fakt, że nie spieszyłem się z tym), blisko rok załatwiałem formalności, budowa potrwa około 2 lata z ogrodzeniem i ogarnięciem działki (tak zakładam), także u mnie będzie to 5 lat.
Mam ten plus, że udało mi się kupić działkę 5 minut autem od mojego bloku, 200m od przystanku autobusowego, którym dzieci (jak się ich dorobie) będą mogły jeździć do szkoły. Ja mam pracę w domu, więc u mnie nic się nie zmieni a moja kobieta spędzi o te max 5 min dłużej w aucie i spali paliwa o te 2-3zł więcej.

Teraz kilka przemyśleń dla Ciebie - czy stać Cię na działkę w mieście, czy rozważasz poza miastem? Jeśli poza to w dłuższej perspektywie finansowo na tym stracisz (dojazdy do pracy, dowożenie dzieci do szkoły, czas). Czy jesteś gotowy wydać sporo kasy na budowę? Można z pewnością wybudować dom za 300tyś, ale niestety podczas budowy człowiek nie chce na wszystkim oszczędzać i wybiera materiały średnio i dobrej jakości a takie kosztują od kilkudziesięciu do 100% drożej od najtańszych odpowiedników na rynku. Czego oczekujesz od domu? W mieszkaniu po prostu mieszkasz i nic Cię nie obchodzi a jak masz dom to czekają Cię remonty, koszenie trawy i ogólnie dbanie o swoją posesję. Zastanów się nad tym wszystkim.

Ja swojej decyzji (na chwilę obecną) nie żałuję, tylko, że mieszkałem w swoim życiu w domku jednorodzinnym i w bloku i mam porównanie. Dla mnie dom to dużo lepsze rozwiązanie od mieszkania, ale tak nie musi być dla każdego bo każdy z nas ma inne potrzeby. Z Twojego postu wywnioskowałem, że raczej dobrze Ci się mieszka w mieszkaniu, dlatego napisałem swój post negatywnie o budowie abyś był świadom na co ewentualnie się piszesz i czy warto.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Mam ten plus, że udało mi się kupić działkę 5 minut autem od mojego bloku, 200m od przystanku autobusowego, którym dzieci (jak się ich dorobie) będą mogły jeździć do szkoły. Ja mam pracę w domu, więc u mnie nic się nie zmieni a moja kobieta spędzi o te max 5 min dłużej w aucie i spali paliwa o te 2-3zł więcej.


Miałem tak samo - 5 minut od bloku na budowę. To jest niewyobrażalne jak często się się tam jeździ !!! Do autobusu podmiejskiego mam 700 m - sporo, ale do miejsca pracy 1 przesiadkę i w awaryjnej sytuacji dojście od drzwi do drzwi zajmie mi 1h 15 min. Warto to też brać pod uwagę ! Utrzymanie dwóch aut również, w bloku nie zawsze są potrzebne 2 auta, pod miastem już tak. Dom raczej dla osób, które lubią mieć wokół niego zajęcie.

----------


## cactus

> Poza tym po wyborze kilku projektów, które chcecie brać pod uwagę, powinniście podpytać ludzi, którzy już zbudowali, ile ich kosztowały.


To dobra rada i tez to polecam. Tylko pytać ludzi ktorzy budują taki sam dom a nie podobny bo tkaie wydawaloby się podobne domy mogą sie tak naprawdę bardzo różnić kosztowo.
No i trzeba brać dużą poprawkę na kolorozowanie przez ludzi, zwłaszcza Polaków. Rodadzy uwielbiają się przechwalać i zaniżać koszta np sąsiad chwalił mi się jak tanio wyszły go okna. Jak bardzo zwymyślał okazało się jak brałem wycene z tej firmy i handlowiec powiedzial mi ile naprawdę kosztowały. Na tym forum wiele osób też pisze bajki, nie wiem po co to robią bo robią krzywdę wielu osobom potem.

----------


## Slyder

jak ze spalaniem VW. 

Nie ma co się oszukiwać do 300 tys. to przy maksymalnej własnej pracy. Ja jeszcze łudzę się, że się zmieszczę w tej kwocie.

----------


## casual

Kurde, dzięki wszystkim za podpowiedzi, naprawdę pod różnymi kątami można na sprawę spojrzeć.

@grend - kredyt na mieszkanie circa 120 kpln na 15 lat
kredyt na dom  220? więcej? - tu już bym rozkładał na 30, plus jednak liczę wyższe koszty utrzymania całościowe (dojazdy, obejście, remonty) zmniejszające miesięczną pulę oszczędności
Mam własnego wkładu w okolicach 210 (obecne mieszkanie plus oszczędności). 

@adapap - dzięki za rady, co do projektu to patrzę na proste stodoły parterowe w okolicach 110m , szukam właśnie konkretnych kosztorysów już po wykonaniu, które mógłbym przełożyć na własne wymagania/możliwości

@kaizen - jak widzę przyszłość to jest bardzo dobre pytanie  :smile: , ale tu raczej kwestia nie czego wymagam a na co mnie stać. Przy obecnych 2 pokojach i jednym dziecku robi się powoli ciasno, już kilka razy musiałem pracować po kawiarniach bo w domu nie było do tego warunków. Myślę o 3 sypialniach, dużej kotłowni pełniącej rolę piwnicy/graciarni (3 rowery, 8 opon, narzędzia, pierdoły) i optymalnie strycho/poddaszu pełniącym rolę bawialni/ gościnnej sypialni. 

@elfir - oszczędności na teraz koło 70 kPLN - idzie to na spłatę kredytu obecnego albo zakup działki (5 min od granicy miasta). Zależy od miesiąca ile odłożymy, jak przychodzi OC za auta, albo wypadają urodziny kogoś z rodziny to bliżej zera, normalnie koło 800 zł. Jak dobry miesiąc to 1500. Zależy od zleceń. 

@frofo - no tak, koszty "przed wbiciem łopaty" jak najbardziej biorę pod uwagę, przyłącza, pozwolenia, podatki, notariusz mam mniej więcej świadomość ile to może kosztować bo dobry kolega ostatnio się budował i jest z tym na bieżąco. Obecnie utrzymujemy 2 auta, z tym, że koszty dojazdów zamykają nam się w 300 zł, podejrzewam, że mieszkając 6 km od miasta na pewno to podwoję.  Rzeczywiście co do samego mieszkania to nie narzekam, nieraz sąsiadów słychać ale nic strasznego, jest pełna infrastruktura, plac zabaw, blisko zieleni. Problemem jest samo mieszkanie, w którym czuję jak kapcieję. Popołudnia na kanapie przed tv do końca życia trochę strasznie brzmią. Co prawa mam obawę, że będzie jak z przysłowiową gitarą czy dobrymi butami do biegania "jak będę miał, to będę grał/biegał" a wiadomo jak z tym ostatecznie wychodzi  :smile: 
Wychowałem się w domu jednorodzinnym i wspomnienia z dzieciństwa słabe - zimno, brak wody ciepłej, prace przy domu, 10 lat w bloku mieszka mi się super, tyle że czas który mam jakoś mam wrażenie "przepier..lam" Odwiedzając teściów czy rodziców inaczej zaczynam patrzeć na plusy i minusy, tym bardziej że technologia poszła trochę do przodu. 

No to pytanie gdzie szukać realnych kosztów budowy domów, najlepiej ze zdjęciami gdzie widać na co to poszło?

----------


## cactus

> No to pytanie gdzie szukać realnych kosztów budowy domów, najlepiej ze zdjęciami gdzie widać na co to poszło?



u znajomych z twojej okolicy o ktorych wiesz że nie wymyślają. Tyle że ludzie bardzo różnie budują. Wielu na początku budowy ma ambitne plany typu sam ocieple, sam zrobie większość elektryki, sam położe płytki w garażu. Najczęściej kończy się tylko na malowaniu bo ludzie na etacie, mają prace do 16, obiad, chwile z dziecmi i jest 18ta. Urlopu w roku jest tylko 26dni z czego połowe stracisz na załatwianie papierów w urzędach. Takie są realia.

----------


## kaszpir007

> jak ze spalaniem VW. 
> 
> Nie ma co się oszukiwać do 300 tys. to przy maksymalnej własnej pracy. Ja jeszcze łudzę się, że się zmieszczę w tej kwocie.


A ja myślę że dużo zależy gdzie się mieszka oraz od swoich umiejętności negocjacyjnych , no i bardzo ważne od sensownie wybranego projektu ...

Ja stwierdziłem że jeśli deweloperom na moim terenie się udaje to czemu mi się miało nie udać  :smile:

----------


## dwiecegly

Na mojej ulicy sprzedał sie dom który stał długo w SSO. Gadałem z nabywcami. Biorą 150tyś kredytu na wykończenie. Chcą skończyć i wprowadzić się do zimy...a jeszcze czeka ich z 6 tygodni formalności z bankiem i notariuszem. Mogłem tylko ładnie się uśmiechnąć i życzyć powodzenia. Taki entuzjazm i plany są tylko na początku budowy  :smile: 




> A ja myślę że dużo zależy gdzie się mieszka oraz od swoich umiejętności negocjacyjnych , no i bardzo ważne od sensownie wybranego projektu ...


Negocjować ale co? Teraz są takie braki budowlańców że na dobra ekipę o odciepleń czekasz min. pol roku, dekarza czasem rok, hydraulika min 3 miesiące, niektorzy kafelkarze z dobrą opinią mają robotę do lipca ale przyszłego roku. Spróbuj z takimi negocjować stawki...

----------


## Kaizen

> No to pytanie gdzie szukać realnych kosztów budowy domów, najlepiej ze zdjęciami gdzie widać na co to poszło?


Tu jest problem. Bo i ceny, i wymogi prawne się zmieniają. Trzeba patrzeć na FM i inne fora, ale ceny sprawdzać lokalnie. No i czy przepisy nie wymusiły droższych rozwiązań. A potem jeszcze dodaj rezerwę na zmianę cen w czasie budowy.

----------


## Slyder

> No to pytanie gdzie szukać realnych kosztów budowy domów, najlepiej ze zdjęciami gdzie widać na co to poszło?


Po dziennikach budowy musisz szukać. Ciężko jest się dowiedzieć o całkowity koszt bo większość osób co wybudowała do końca znika z forum. Zostają tylko pieniacze i osoby co zżyły się. Ich wiedza też często jest, że tak powiem przestarzała, bo budowały kilka lat temu a rynek jest dość energiczny. Jeżeli interesuje cię SSO bez wykończonego dachu to ja zze swojej strony mogę ci powiedzieć, że taki stan z działką, ogrodzeniem, przyłączem prądu (wody jeszcze nie ma) i wszystkimi projektami i mapkami kosztował mnie 111 112,95. W tej cenie może nie doliczyłem jakiejś śrubki lub pierdółki więc dodaj jeszcze z 500zł)

a ile jeszcze brakuje pewnie z 200  :big grin:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Negocjować ale co? Teraz są takie braki budowlańców że na dobra ekipę o odciepleń czekasz min. pol roku, dekarza czasem rok, hydraulika min 3 miesiące, niektorzy kafelkarze z dobrą opinią mają robotę do lipca ale przyszłego roku. Spróbuj z takimi negocjować stawki...



Ja dziś idę podpisać umowę sprzedaży naszego obecnego domu (sprzedaliśmy go w 3 dni ...) i ustalamy termin opuszczenia na 1 września ...
A stan taki jak widać u mnie w dzienniku  :wink: 

Kaflekarz umówiony , facet od sufitów też. Oczyszczalnia zamówiona , będzie montował mój wykonawca .

Być może mam szczęście ale mi się udawało negocjować i uzyskiwać dobre ceny.

----------


## Frofo007

casual: w każdym regionie ceny robocizny mogą być inne a różnice nawet 2-krotne.
Jak dowiesz się o jakiejś konkretnej kwocie w Twojej okolicy to dodaj z 5% za każdy rok bo mniej więcej pewnie tak ceny robocizny i materiałów rosną. Tylko, że ma to być procent składany, czyli jeśli ktoś budował się 10 lat temu to nie liczysz 50% więcej a 63%. Może przesadzam z tym wzrostem cen, ale lepiej założyć więcej niż za mało.

I jeszcze jedna ważna uwaga - jak już zdecydujesz się na budowę to płać tylko za to co zostało dobrze zrobione, żadnych zaliczek.

----------


## Bejaro

Realny koszt domu nie kończy się na bryle budynku.

Opaska podjazd chodniczek schody tzn wejscie.

Taras ogrodzenie z bramą furtką lub dwoma i automatyką bramy i  domofonem.

Trawnik obrzeża rośliny kora czy kamien do podsypania.... Ziemia i prace niwelacyjne ziemne.

Studnia chłonna drenaż .

Oświetlenie zewnętrzne...

Nawadnianie  jak ktoś planuje....

To też trzeba zrobić ......

----------


## blaszana kotka

> Realny koszt domu nie kończy się na bryle budynku.
> 
> Opaska podjazd chodniczek schody tzn wejscie.
> 
> Taras ogrodzenie z bramą furtką lub dwoma i automatyką bramy i  domofonem.
> 
> Trawnik obrzeża rośliny kora czy kamien do podsypania.... Ziemia i prace niwelacyjne ziemne.
> 
> Studnia chłonna drenaż .
> ...



Nie wyjeżdżałabym aż tak do przodu. Chodnik, wybrukowane ścieżki, ogrodzenie, taras, brama, furtka owszem, ale trawnik, obrzeża, rośliny, kamień do podsypania, kora? Poważnie? To należy brać po uwagę decydując się na budowę domu? Aranżacja, projekt i wykonanie ogrodu to nierzadko 20-50tys zł. Bez przesady.

----------


## fotohobby

Ogród może nie, ale te pozostale koszty to 2-3x więcej, a zrobić trzeba, bo inaczej mieszka się mało komfortowo, a i wygląda dom nieszczególnie.

----------


## blaszana kotka

Oczywiście zgadzam się, że w/w zrobić trzeba (podjazdy, tarasy, ogrodzenie, schody), ale ogród można sobie podarować (a nawet trzeba skoro dysponujemy TYLKO 300-400tys), bo do szczęścia nie jest na wstępie potrzebny. Wystarczy zasiać trawę i tyle.
Ogród można tworzyć i upiększać samemu i nie są to horrendalnie wysokie koszty, a satysfakcja duża.

----------


## meczesiu

> Oczywiście zgadzam się, że w/w zrobić trzeba (podjazdy, tarasy, ogrodzenie, schody), ale ogród można sobie podarować (a nawet trzeba skoro dysponujemy TYLKO 300-400tys), bo do szczęścia nie jest na wstępie potrzebny. Wystarczy zasiać trawę i tyle.
> Ogród można tworzyć i upiększać samemu i nie są to horrendalnie wysokie koszty, a satysfakcja duża.


W końcu na coś trzeba wydać te zarobione pieniądze... Bo w budowie własnego domu najważniejsze jest to, że człowiek jest na swoim. To znaczy, że nikt nie łazi i nie wtrąca się w życie. Mogłem mieszkać na piętrze u rodziców. Jest wszystko własna kuchnia, łazienka. Ale jest wspólne podwórko. Nigdy nie można się czuć swobodnie mieszkając z rodzicami, teściami czy w bloku. Niektórym przeszkadza trawnik zamiast kostki, ale za to nie przeszkadza jak sąsiad za ścianą spuszcza wodę w toalecie w bloku. 
Może za 15 lat wybaduje sobie nowy dom, a ten zostawię dzieciom jak tylko będzie mnie na to stać. Jak nie będzie mnie stać to skoszę trawę, usiądę na tarasie i otworze piwo. 

Co osób na tym forum, tyle jest argumentów, ponieważ każdego sytuacja wygląda inaczej. Inaczej jest w małej miejscowości inaczej jest w dużym mieście. Zawsze są jakieś "za" i "przeciw" . 

Czy da się wybudować dom do 300 tys. 
- da się
nie piszę tego tylko ze swojego przykładu, ale z otoczenia moich bliskich. Moi bracia i kuzyn wszyscy wybudowali domy poniżej 300 tys. każdy mieszka, każdy jest na swoim i pytając czy warto było wiecie jaka będzie odpowiedz. Nie ma to znaczenia czy kostka jest czy jej nie ma. Kiedyś będzie. 
Własny dom wymaga poświeceń, ale daje nam wiele wiecej niż mieszkanie w bloku, z teściami czy rodzicami.

----------


## Busters

> Realny koszt domu nie kończy się na bryle budynku.
> 
> Opaska podjazd chodniczek schody tzn wejscie.
> 
> Taras ogrodzenie z bramą furtką lub dwoma i automatyką bramy i  domofonem.
> 
> Trawnik obrzeża rośliny kora czy kamien do podsypania.... Ziemia i prace niwelacyjne ziemne.
> 
> Studnia chłonna drenaż .
> ...


Tak dla przykladu dostalem wlasnie wycene na kostke 35tys :d niby tylko 150m2 z przodu 35m2 opaski i 50m2 taras..

----------


## Bejaro

> Tak dla przykladu dostalem wlasnie wycene na kostke 35tys :d niby tylko 150m2 z przodu 35m2 opaski i 50m2 taras..


Czyli 10% zakładanego w tym wątku budżetu na dom, a doliczyć do tego minimum trzeba jeszcze ogrodzenie.

A satysfakcja z własnoręcznie sadzonych roślin jest tylko nie zgodzę się z tym że nie jest kosztowna właśnie jestem na tym etapie fakt to już ostatni etap może poczekać ale po kieszeni daje.

----------


## adapap6436

> Kurde, dzięki wszystkim za podpowiedzi, naprawdę pod różnymi kątami można na sprawę spojrzeć.
> 
> @grend - kredyt na mieszkanie circa 120 kpln na 15 lat
> kredyt na dom  220? więcej? - tu już bym rozkładał na 30, plus jednak liczę wyższe koszty utrzymania całościowe (dojazdy, obejście, remonty) zmniejszające miesięczną pulę oszczędności
> Mam własnego wkładu w okolicach 210 (obecne mieszkanie plus oszczędności). 
> 
> @adapap - dzięki za rady, co do projektu to patrzę na proste stodoły parterowe w okolicach 110m , szukam właśnie konkretnych kosztorysów już po wykonaniu, które mógłbym przełożyć na własne wymagania/możliwości
> 
> @kaizen - jak widzę przyszłość to jest bardzo dobre pytanie , ale tu raczej kwestia nie czego wymagam a na co mnie stać. Przy obecnych 2 pokojach i jednym dziecku robi się powoli ciasno, już kilka razy musiałem pracować po kawiarniach bo w domu nie było do tego warunków. Myślę o 3 sypialniach, dużej kotłowni pełniącej rolę piwnicy/graciarni (3 rowery, 8 opon, narzędzia, pierdoły) i optymalnie strycho/poddaszu pełniącym rolę bawialni/ gościnnej sypialni. 
> ...


Moja propozycja dla odwaznych i zaradnych akurat ja przy swoich latach to robię . Kupujesz działkę nie mniej niż 1200zł  m2 musisz zorganizować wkład własny czyli około 100000zł bieżesz projekt np ze strony Lukaszbudowlaniec dom za 150000 i budujesz pożądnie jak dla siebie z podaną prze  zemnie
opcją bliżniaka negocjuj z hurtownią termin zapłaty na pół roku gwarancją może być ta połówka którą sprzedajesz i wszystko na stronach u łukasza masz całą historię i dokładne wyceny jego projektu. Szykuje się do budowy takiego domu w 60 dni czyli koszty robocizny w granicach 45000.

----------


## adapap6436

Mam pytanie do Ciebie może nie dotyczy dokładnie tego forum; czy jeśli za 2000zł zwiększę grubość izolacji z 50cm do 1m tyle mniej więcej kosztuje granulat wełny mineralnej o u 0,45 czy  ma to sens przegroda będzie miała U około 0,04. Szanuje Twoje zdanie bo budujesz i zauważyłem u Ciebie duże zdolności analityczne . Na koniec sierpnia po skończonej budowie chciałbym Cię prosić o skonfigurowanie taryf elektrycznych jak najlepszych dla mojego projektu będę miał już wszystkie urządzenia i po wykonawcze świadectwo energetyczne może z kamerą termowizyjną

----------


## Niechaj

Wydaje mi się, że osoby chcące wybudować dom do zamieszkania (a nie wykończony w 100%) za 300tys (nie należę do tej grupy, bo mam piwnicę, więc wychodzi mi kilkadziesiąt tys więcej) nie łudzą się, że w tej cenie będą miały ogrodzenie, bramę z automatyką, kostkę betonową i docelowo urządzony ogród, a to wszystko robione cudzymi rękami  :wink:

----------


## adapap6436

Przepraszam ocieplenie  dotyczy stropu 110 m2

----------


## Zagurski

> Musisz brać pod uwagę to, że dom będzie sporo kosztować. Jest masa wydatków, których człowiek biorący kredyt na budowę domu nie bierze pod uwagę. Teoretycznie o części kosztów wiedziałem, ale nie myślałem, że to aż tyle wyjdzie, przykłady:
> 
> - prowizja od udzielenia kredytu: 4200zł (udało mi się wynegocjować z ponad 6tyś)
> - kierownik budowy, taki, który faktycznie się interesuje budową a nie tylko papierki podpisuje: 3500zł
> - podatek od "wzbogacenia" za zakup działki + notariusz, nie pamiętam dokładnie ale coś około 4000zł
> - geodeta na całą budowę wyjdzie około 4000zł
> - przyłącze prądu + podprowadzenie kabla pod dom + uziom: 3900zł
> - z wodą to tragedia, trzeba było trochę ciągnąć, samo przyłącze na działkę 4000zł + podłączenie pod dom 1600zł, razem: 5600zł (niestety studni zrobić nie mogłem)
> - wyceny na szambo mam w okolicach 4000zł z montażem
> ...


Kolejny głos rozsądku w tym temacie.
@Frofo rozpisał wszystko tak, jak to wygląda, no ale przecież znajdą się i tacy, którzy dobrze doradzą, jak ten Pan:

----------


## Elfir

> @elfir - oszczędności na teraz koło 70 kPLN - idzie to na spłatę kredytu obecnego albo zakup działki (5 min od granicy miasta). Zależy od miesiąca ile odłożymy, jak przychodzi OC za auta, albo wypadają urodziny kogoś z rodziny to bliżej zera, normalnie koło 800 zł. Jak dobry miesiąc to 1500. Zależy od zleceń.


To jak chcesz mieć co miesiąc min. 1500 zł na ratę (kredyt 300 tyś)?
Bo działka za 70 tyś blisko miasta to chyba chodzi o jakieś małe miasteczko?
Ja sprzedawałam działkę za 250 tyś pod Poznaniem

----------


## Zagurski

> Może za 15 lat wybaduje sobie nowy dom, a ten zostawię dzieciom jak tylko będzie mnie na to stać. Jak nie będzie mnie stać to skoszę trawę, usiądę na tarasie i otworze piwo.


Dzieciom, powiadasz?
No to aż zapytam o lokalizacje tego twojego domu - czy on stoi w mieście?
Bo jeżeli nie, to wiesz.. niekoniecznie może przypaść do gustu dzieciom. Tzn. sam dom, jak najbardziej, bo można go sprzedać - pod tym względem to dzieciom na pewno się spodoba.
Mam nadzieję, że z dziećmi już rozmawiałeś i zadeklarowały się, iż będą w tej chałupie mieszkać?

Jest takie powiedzenie, że jeżeli chcesz rozśmieszyć Boga, to opowiedz mu o swoich planach na przyszłość...

----------


## Elfir

> No to pytanie gdzie szukać realnych kosztów budowy domów, najlepiej ze zdjęciami gdzie widać na co to poszło?



Np. na tym forum w dziale "Projekty i architektura"
Poza tym wiele biur projektowych ma własne fora.

----------


## Zagurski

> Poza tym wiele biur projektowych ma własne fora.


I nie moderują komentarzy.
Tak, z pewnością...

----------


## Bejaro

Zakładając wolne środki ale po zapłaceniu raty kredytu na tym opisanym wyżej poziomie 1.5 tyś na kostkę za 35 tyś trzeba odkładać dwa lata, właśnie o tym piszę bo wydaje mi się że to co do zrobienia wokół domu traktowane jest jak drobnostka której koszty są bagatelizowane.

----------


## casual

@Elfir dzięki za namiary
Kredytu bliżej 200, rata bliżej 1100, obecnie płacę ratę 700 która mi odpadnie. 
Miasteczko Olsztyn

----------


## Kemotxb

> Ja sprzedawałam działkę za 250 tyś pod Poznaniem


działka w cenie domu

----------


## casual

Do tego niezbędna informacja w tym temacie  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

> działka w cenie domu


Dokładnie - spłaciłam niemal cały kredyt. Ale takie są ceny działek blisko miasta i jeszcze kupujący uważał, że to była okazja.

----------


## meczesiu

> Dzieciom, powiadasz?
> No to aż zapytam o lokalizacje tego twojego domu - czy on stoi w mieście?
> Bo jeżeli nie, to wiesz.. niekoniecznie może przypaść do gustu dzieciom. Tzn. sam dom, jak najbardziej, bo można go sprzedać - pod tym względem to dzieciom na pewno się spodoba.
> Mam nadzieję, że z dziećmi już rozmawiałeś i zadeklarowały się, iż będą w tej chałupie mieszkać?
> 
> Jest takie powiedzenie, że jeżeli chcesz rozśmieszyć Boga, to opowiedz mu o swoich planach na przyszłość...


Usuń konto z forum.muratordom.pl

----------


## adapap6436

Myslałem ,że jestem na forum marzenia za 300000zł. Nie można ich spełnić jak na początku wyda się na działkę 120000zł , projekt 7000zł geodetę 4000zł itp.Moim zdaniem to marzenie można zrealizować nawet przy koszcie działki na poziomie 120zł za m2 oczywiście w okolicy dużych miast to nierealne. Trzeba kupić działkę o powierzchni około 1200m2 i wybudować z kimś bliżniaka ścianą wspólną może być garaż będzie sąsiad dalej. Podzielić i mamy działkę 600m2 w rozsądnej cenie . Zamawiamy indywidualny projekt za około 7000zł na pół to 3500zł tak samo kierownik budowy nie mówiąc już o kosztach przyłączy.

----------


## gambit565

> Myslałem ,że jestem na forum marzenia za 300000zł. Nie można ich spełnić jak na początku wyda się na działkę 120000zł , projekt 7000zł geodetę 4000zł itp.Moim zdaniem to marzenie można zrealizować nawet przy koszcie działki na poziomie 120zł za m2 oczywiście w okolicy dużych miast to nierealne. Trzeba kupić działkę o powierzchni około 1200m2 i wybudować z kimś bliżniaka ścianą wspólną może być garaż będzie sąsiad dalej. Podzielić i mamy działkę 600m2 w rozsądnej cenie . Zamawiamy indywidualny projekt za około 7000zł na pół to 3500zł tak samo kierownik budowy nie mówiąc już o kosztach przyłączy.


Juz wszyscy wiedza, ze jestes mistrzem taniego budownictwa.... do tej pory tylko na papierze ale zawsze cos. Nie musisz juz kolejny raz powtarzac o blizniakach, kierownikach budowy itp. Napisales to juz co najmniej 3 razy

----------


## Zagurski

> Dzieciom, powiadasz?
> No to aż zapytam o lokalizacje tego twojego domu - czy on stoi w mieście?
> Bo jeżeli nie, to wiesz.. niekoniecznie może przypaść do gustu dzieciom. Tzn. sam dom, jak najbardziej, bo można go sprzedać - pod tym względem to dzieciom na pewno się spodoba.
> Mam nadzieję, że z dziećmi już rozmawiałeś i zadeklarowały się, iż będą w tej chałupie mieszkać?
> 
> Jest takie powiedzenie, że jeżeli chcesz rozśmieszyć Boga, to opowiedz mu o swoich planach na przyszłość...





> Usuń konto z forum.muratordom.pl


Czesław, słuchaj.
To, że ty nie potrafisz odpowiedzieć na proste pytanie, to nie znaczy, że ja mam usunąć konto. 
Mogłeś, owszem, nic nie odpisać, ale skoro zadałeś sobie tyle trudu, że coś tam jednak nasmarkałeś, to teraz jeszcze wytłumacz, dlaczego trzymasz ten dom dla swoich dzieci, skoro nawet nie wiesz, czy te dzieci będą chciały mieszkać na jakimś wypizdowie...

----------


## Zagurski

> Zakładając wolne środki ale po zapłaceniu raty kredytu na tym opisanym wyżej poziomie 1.5 tyś na kostkę za 35 tyś trzeba odkładać dwa lata, właśnie o tym piszę bo wydaje mi się że to co do zrobienia wokół domu traktowane jest jak drobnostka której koszty są bagatelizowane.


Tutaj jeszcze wiele innych wydatków jest bagatelizowanych, a kostka to tak na wykończenie inwestycji, a przede wszystkim inwestora  :sick:

----------


## Kemotxb

No ja się nie wprowadzę jak nie będę miał kostki przed garażem ... no jakże to tak ... jak żyć i mieszkać bez kostki toż nieludzkie warunki .... sprzedam samochód żeby mieć kostkę na podjeździe, nie ważne że nie będę miał auta żeby na niej zaparkować. Ten temat przypomina kabaret. Jak doliczacie do budowy domu, wyposażenie kuchni i meble na wymiar za 50 tys zł i kostkę na pojazd za 35 tys oraz urządzenie ogrodu za kolejne 30 parę tysięcy zł to nie ma co budować domu. Budowa domu to podstawowe czynniki jak materiały na SSO, SSZ, stan deweloperski, instalacje, pozwolenia i przyłącza oraz koszty robocizny. Wykończenie domu płytkami, panelami, meblami to są sprawy nie do oszacowania i nie ma co  o tym dyskutować. Meble do kuchni można mieć za 1500 zł z marketu i takie na wymiar za 15 tys ... jedne i drugie się rozlecą po kilku latach. Których będzie bardziej szkoda ? na podjazd można sypnąć przyczepę żwiru i też będzie, w ogrodzie można zasiać trawę i też będzie

----------


## Zagurski

> oszczędności na teraz koło 70 kPLN - idzie to na spłatę kredytu obecnego albo zakup działki (5 min od granicy miasta).


Jak ja "lubię" te jednostki miary: *5 MINUT od granicy miasta.*
Pokoje do wynajęcia nad morzem, są często oddalone od plaży o -500-700metrów. Ale że w linii prostej i nie do plaży, tylko do wydm,albo np. ulicy Bulwarowej, to już taki mały szczegół, bo na pieszo to wychodzi jakieś półtora kilometra. Wg wynajmujących to jest 3 min. do plaży. Zapomnieli dodać, ze w butach 7-milowych...
Po co zakłamywać rzeczywistość? Po jaką cholerę pisać, że mam dom w odległości 5 min. od miasta? 
Czy ty kuźwa używasz miar prędkości świetlnych/kosmicznych? Nie możesz napisać, ze masz 10 km. ze wsi do miasta, tylko, kuwa, 5 minut?  A jak drogę śnieg zasypie, to też masz 5 minut do miasta? Helikopterem chyba...
A światło ze Słońca do Ziemi dociera w przeciągu 8 min. Czyli mniej więcej masz tyle do miasta, co Słońce do Ziemi.

----------


## Zagurski

> No ja się nie wprowadzę jak nie będę miał kostki przed garażem ... no jakże to tak ... jak żyć i mieszkać bez kostki toż nieludzkie warunki .... sprzedam samochód żeby mieć kostkę na podjeździe, nie ważne że nie będę miał auta żeby na niej zaparkować. Ten temat przypomina kabaret. 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  Meble do kuchni można mieć za 1500 zł z marketu i takie na wymiar za 15 tys ... jedne i drugie się rozlecą po kilku latach. Których będzie bardziej szkoda ? na podjazd można sypnąć przyczepę żwiru i też będzie, w ogrodzie można zasiać trawę i też będzie


A po co sypać wywrotkę żwiru, jak można kupić kalosze? Wyjdzie taniej.
Po co w ogóle kupować meble do kuchni, jak i tak się po paru latach rozlecą? Postawić dwa regały - na jednym palnik, na drugim zlew i jeszcze komodę, żeby było gdzie cebulę kroić, nie?
Ty widzisz ten absurd, który sam stworzyłeś?

----------


## Elfir

Lubie absurdy - mieszkam 4 lata bez ostatecznego płotu, jedynie tania siatka, i zwisa mi co na ten temat sądzą posiadacze klinkierowych płotów. 
Zwisa mi też, że nie mam mebli w kuchni za 15 tyś. A dobre pół roku po wprowadzeniu miałam zamiast szafek w kuchni tylko blat na nóżkach i zlew.

----------


## samotnik

> Dowiem się chętnie jaką decyzję podjął i czy jest z niej zadowolony. Zawsze to jakaś cegiełka do budowania własnej decyzji.


Odpuść budowę. W obecnych warunkach budowa jest interesem dla ludzi, którzy mają naprawdę dużo czasu, pieniędzy i nerwów.

CZAS:
- nawet jeśli wszystko robią ekipy, musisz być na budowie codziennie. Możesz odpuścić jeden dzień w tygodniu, pod warunkiem, że tego nie zapowiesz. Inaczej będą Ci ściemniać na wszystkie sposoby - robić inaczej niż chcesz, popełniać błędy, wprowadzać w życie mylne założenia, albo po prostu pojadą na inną, równolegle prowadzoną budowę i wszystko będzie szło zaskakująco pomału. Mam budowę ok. 10 minut jazdy od obecnego mieszkania i jest to męczące.
- już samo wyszukiwanie materiałów, czytanie o technologiach, znajdowanie kolejnych wykonawców, rozmowy z nimi, jeżdżenie żeby załatwić różne sprawy, wizyty nadzorcze na budowie to jest dodatkowe pół etatu. Mówię serio. Dla pracującego na cały etat człowieka jest to już kres wytrzymałości. Na dodatek wiele spraw trzeba załatwiać w godzinach "biurowych", więc jeśli ktoś pracuje 8-16 plus dojazd, to będzie miał wieczny problem. Robotników na budowie nie zastanie, składy budowlane, zwłaszcza zimą, będą już zamknięte, urzędy tak samo. Ja pracuję w nieregularnych dyżurach i mam sporo czasu w porze dziennej, istotnie więcej niż "normalny" człowiek, a i tak mnie to wykańcza.

NERWY:
- dzisiaj brakuje ludzi do roboty. Nie odbiło się to jeszcze na stawkach, ale ekipy mają masakryczne terminy. Nie ma możliwości, żeby kogoś znaleźć, kto zrobi nawet prostą sprawę "w tym tygodniu". Wszystko to tygodnie, miesiące. Na ekipę od ocieplenia czekałem rok (!). 
- na pięciu wykonawców, z którymi umówisz się w celu wizji lokalnej i wyceny jeden powie, że chce pieniądze za taki przyjazd (to taki niepokojący trend ostatnio), dwóch nie przyjedzie mimo potwierdzenia spotkania ("panie, dzisiaj dobra pogoda była, to my ciongli robota do wieczora, no nie dało się wyrwać, a telefon żech miał w aucie, to żech nie słyszoł jak dzwonił, może w przyszłym tydniu by my mieli chwila coby wpaść", kwa ich mać! - specjalnie przełożyłem sobie pracę, żeby przyjechać na budowę spotkać się z nimi!), a z pozostałych dwóch jeden nigdy nie przyśle wyceny, mimo monitorowania tematu i ponagleń... Pamiętaj, że ekip na budowie będziesz miał kilkanaście, to znaczy, że czeka Cię kilkadziesiąt takich spotkań, żeby kogoś znaleźć.
- a kiedy już znajdziesz i umówisz się, że za trzy miesiące przyjdą coś zrobić, to dopiero się przekonasz... Tam się opóźniło, tutaj jeszcze taką szybką robotę musieli dla znajomego szwagra zrobić, no tylko że teraz to już jesień, mokro i ziemia nie schnie, więc to trzeba będzie poczekać aż się sucho zrobi, bo za duże błoto, może do wiosny, wie pan... Przez to, że tego nie zrobią teraz, to stoisz z kilkoma kolejnymi rzeczami. Trzeba przekładać inne ekipy itd itp.

KOSZTA:
- zależą silnie od rejonu. Wiem, że rodzina na ścianie wschodniej buduje znacznie taniej niż ja. Wszystko tam mają tańsze - robociznę, drewno, różne rzeczy łatwiej załatwić u jakiegoś rzemieślnika... W bardziej zurbanizowanych rejonach, bogatszych, wszystko kosztuje więcej.
- poza ścianą wschodnią 3000 zł/m2 powierzchni całkowitej to taki sensowny przelicznik dla domu o prostej konstrukcji i nieawangardowych rozwiązaniach architektoniczno-konstrukcyjnych, wykończonego z baczeniem na koszta. Jeden za tę kasę położy deskę na podłodze, bo oszczędził na dachówce i ma tanie w wykonaniu schody, inny będzie musiał wstawić panele, bo poszalał na wcześniejszym etapie. Żeby było taniej niż ten przelicznik, to trzeba dużo robić samemu (nie macie na to czasu), albo bardzo, bardzo intensywnie i aktywnie poszukiwać okazji na wszystko, co możliwe, co jest pracą na pełny etat (również nie macie na to czasu).

Zróbcie stopniowy upgrade do większego mieszkania. Taka moja rada. Sam bym tak zrobił, gdybym nie wpędził się w budowę.  :wink:  Argument o tym, że teraz macie najlepsze lata życia jest całkowicie nietrafiony! Właśnie teraz NIE POWINNIŚCIE marnować tych najlepszych lat na budowę domu. Wiem co mówię - na szczęście zbliża się to do końca, ale mam wyrwane właściwie dwa lata z życiorysu. Od dwóch lat ciągle w głowie budowa, załatwianie. Na rowerze przez ten czas przejeździłem tyle, co wcześniej przez miesiąc. Na wakacje gdzieś dalej wyrwałem się dwa razy, za każdym razem tego żałując, bo na budowie w tym czasie popełniono niemożliwe do naprawienia błędy i zaniedbania.  :wink:  A budowę finansowo mam tak rozliczoną, że stać mnie na te wakacje mimo wszystko. Trudno mi sobie wyobrazić, jak chu..we musi być życie ludzi, którzy na budowę przeznaczają każdy grosz i przez to muszą sobie odmawiać wszystkiego.

Budowa jest dla relatywnie majętnych ludzi, mających dużo czasu i wielkie marzenie, żeby mieć akurat taki dom, jaki chcą na działce takiej, jaką sobie wybrali. I są gotowi się temu poświęcić przez rok-dwa. 

Niestety alternatywy też mają sporo wad i nie ma tu złotego rozwiązania. Stare domy to niewiadoma, deweloperskie potrafią być jeszcze gorzej wykonane, niż te samodzielnie budowane  :smile:  a porządne, w miarę nowe, dobrze zrobione domy na sensownych działkach mają często spore ceny (już wiem dlaczego).

P.S. Rady pana adamapapa są wręcz masakryczne. Jak można człowiekowi, który deklaruje, że pracuje na półtora etatu, zalecać zatrudnianie Ukraińców i pilnowanie wszystkiego samemu przy użyciu niwelatora, to przechodzi moje pojęcie...

----------


## casual

@samotnik - dzięki za bardzo szczerą i osobistą odpowiedź, zwróciłeś uwagę na mega ważny aspekt - czas, którego zawsze na wszystko jest za mało. Te wyliczenie - 3000 zł/PC za w miarę wykończony dom już kilka razy spotkałem i wydaje mi się, że przy systemie zlecanym takiej stawki trzeba się spodziewać. 
@zagurski  - niestety ale bredzisz -  pisząc odległości dojazdów w kilometrach przekłamanie będzie jeszcze większe.

----------


## Kemotxb

> A po co sypać wywrotkę żwiru, jak można kupić kalosze? Wyjdzie taniej.
> Po co w ogóle kupować meble do kuchni, jak i tak się po paru latach rozlecą? Postawić dwa regały - na jednym palnik, na drugim zlew i jeszcze komodę, żeby było gdzie cebulę kroić, nie?
> Ty widzisz ten absurd, który sam stworzyłeś?


gadasz jak polityk ... pitolisz że da się przeżyć za minimalną krajową ale sam byś nie potrafił. Absurdem jest płot z klinkieru za kilkadziesiąt tysięcy zł albo taki z bloczków betonowych z których ilości spokojnie można wymurować cały fundament. Ludzie nie wiedzą już co mają czynić i prześcigają się jeden przed drugim. Jeśli nie dostrzegasz tego że ceny domów i ceny ich wykonania są tak kolosalne to nie mów o absurdach. Jeśli chcesz wybudować dom w rozsądnych pieniądzach trzeba się liczyć z kaloszami przez jakiś czas i z jednym palnikiem i zlewem w kuchni i nie są to absurdy tylko życie, znam wiele takich osób którzy mają ładny dom a dookoła przewracające się słupki ze stempli i poskręcaną siatką leśną, błoto przed garażem, mają chodnik z palet i żyją, mieszkają, są zadowoleni, nawet mają gdzie cebulę pokroić.

----------


## fotohobby

> No ja się nie wprowadzę jak nie będę miał kostki przed garażem ... no jakże to tak ... jak żyć i mieszkać bez kostki toż nieludzkie warunki .... sprzedam samochód żeby mieć kostkę na podjeździe, nie ważne że nie będę miał auta żeby na niej zaparkować. Ten temat przypomina kabaret. Jak doliczacie do budowy domu, wyposażenie kuchni i meble na wymiar za 50 tys zł i kostkę na pojazd za 35 tys oraz urządzenie ogrodu za kolejne 30 parę tysięcy zł to nie ma co budować domu. Budowa domu to podstawowe czynniki jak materiały na SSO, SSZ, stan deweloperski, instalacje, pozwolenia i przyłącza oraz koszty robocizny. Wykończenie domu płytkami, panelami, meblami to są sprawy nie do oszacowania i nie ma co  o tym dyskutować. Meble do kuchni można mieć za 1500 zł z marketu i takie na wymiar za 15 tys ... jedne i drugie się rozlecą po kilku latach. Których będzie bardziej szkoda ? na podjazd można sypnąć przyczepę żwiru i też będzie, w ogrodzie można zasiać trawę i też będzie


Dlaczego sądzisz, że meble ma okuciach Blum rozlecą się po kilku latach, dokładnie wtedy, kiedy meble marketowe ?
Obawiam się, że ich nie widziałeś/użytkowałeś.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Dlaczego sądzisz, że meble ma okuciach Blum rozlecą się po kilku latach, dokładnie wtedy, kiedy meble marketowe ?
> Obawiam się, że ich nie widziałeś/użytkowałeś.


dlaczego sądzę ... bo kuchni się używa, się gotuje, piecze, miksuje i robi wiele innych brudnych rzeczy i nawet jak nie rozlecą się okucia to po kilku latach wszystko będzie usyfione, stare i niemodne. Szafkę pod zlewozmywak masz ładną czystą i wygląda jak nowa ? nigdy jej nie pochlapałeś ? Czego brakuje marketowym meblom ? ich się używa i wymienia na nowe jak już nie dają rady. Za 15 tysi co rok mogę mieć nowy zestaw przez 10 lat, albo postąpię zdroworozsądkowo i zamiast wymieniać na nowe to pieniądze przeznaczę na coś innego.

----------


## fotohobby

Nawal uważam, że nie wiesz o czym piszesz....  W mieszkaniu miałem kuchnię na wymiar - fornirowane fronty, dobrej klasy blat, okucia z dożywotnią gwarancją.
Po ośmu latach, kiedy sprzedawalem mieszkanie, ta kuchnia olśnila nabywce - dzieki temu nawet specjalnie nie negocjował.
Pożniej, na okres budowy mieszkalem w użyczonym mi domu, kupilem tam kuchnie z Castoramy za 1200zł. Po trzech latach wygladala marnie, sprzdadalem ja na olx za 200zl.

Polecam - podejdz do dobrego salonu z kuchniami, zobacz i porownaj z marketowymi jakość  okuć,   wykonczenie.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Nawal uważam, że nie wiesz o czym piszesz....  W mieszkaniu miałem kuchnię na wymiar - fornirowane fronty, dobrej klasy blat, okucia z dożywotnią gwarancją.
> Po ośmu latach, kiedy sprzedawalem mieszkanie, ta kuchnia olśnila nabywce - dzieki temu nawet specjalnie nie negocjował.
> Pożniej, na okres budowy mieszkalem w użyczonym mi domu, kupilem tam kuchnie z Castoramy za 1200zł. Po trzech latach wygladala marnie, sprzdadalem ja na olx za 200zl.
> 
> Polecam - podejdz do dobrego salonu z kuchniami, zobacz i porownaj z marketowymi jakość  okuć,   wykonczenie.


Ale mnie to nie jest potrzebne do szczęścia ... zwisa mi to jakie będą okucia i olśniewające blaty skoro koszt takiej kuchni to auto którym mogę jeździć przez kilka lat. Oglądałem taką kuchnię u znajomego ... dokładnie 15 tys,  z wyspą jakimiś płytami pleks na ścianie z wzorami i co ... ma kuchnie dożywotnio. Fronty już są ładnie pomalowane dziecięcą twórczość.

----------


## gambit565

> dlaczego sądzę ... bo kuchni się używa, się gotuje, piecze, miksuje i robi wiele innych brudnych rzeczy i nawet jak nie rozlecą się okucia to po kilku latach wszystko będzie usyfione, stare i niemodne. Szafkę pod zlewozmywak masz ładną czystą i wygląda jak nowa ? nigdy jej nie pochlapałeś ? Czego brakuje marketowym meblom ? ich się używa i wymienia na nowe jak już nie dają rady. Za 15 tysi co rok mogę mieć nowy zestaw przez 10 lat, albo postąpię zdroworozsądkowo i zamiast wymieniać na nowe to pieniądze przeznaczę na coś innego.


Nie wiesz o czym piszesz. Piszesz o twoich wyobrazeniach nt. mebli, nie o faktach.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Nie wiesz o czym piszesz. Piszesz o twoich wyobrazeniach nt. mebli, nie o faktach.


to jakie są fakty ? daj argumenty a nie bzdety. Uważasz że ani ja ani inni użytkownicy mebli kuchennych nie używają, nigdy ich nie widzieli, że siedzimy w lepiankach ? chcesz fakty ... faktem jest że takie meble kosztują 5 średnich krajowych albo ponad 15 wypłat minimalnej krajowej ... brutto. Uważasz że kupie takie meble a ścianę nośną ocieplę 5 cm styropianu bo jego nie widać, a blaty kuchenne olśniewają ?

----------


## Busters

> Jak ja "lubię" te jednostki miary: *5 MINUT od granicy miasta.*
> Pokoje do wynajęcia nad morzem, są często oddalone od plaży o -500-700metrów. Ale że w linii prostej i nie do plaży, tylko do wydm,albo np. ulicy Bulwarowej, to już taki mały szczegół, bo na pieszo to wychodzi jakieś półtora kilometra. Wg wynajmujących to jest 3 min. do plaży. Zapomnieli dodać, ze w butach 7-milowych...
> Po co zakłamywać rzeczywistość? Po jaką cholerę pisać, że mam dom w odległości 5 min. od miasta? 
> Czy ty kuźwa używasz miar prędkości świetlnych/kosmicznych? Nie możesz napisać, ze masz 10 km. ze wsi do miasta, tylko, kuwa, 5 minut?  A jak drogę śnieg zasypie, to też masz 5 minut do miasta? Helikopterem chyba...
> A światło ze Słońca do Ziemi dociera w przeciągu 8 min. Czyli mniej więcej masz tyle do miasta, co Słońce do Ziemi.


Z kilometrami jest tak samo jak z minutami, po cholere pisac ze ktos ma 10km do miasta jak jeden ta odleglosc przejedzie w 10min a inny w 30?
Wszystko zalezy od lokalizacji i odleglosc czasami mniej mowi niz "minuty"

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Ale mnie to nie jest potrzebne do szczęścia ... zwisa mi to jakie będą okucia i olśniewające blaty skoro koszt takiej kuchni to auto którym mogę jeździć przez kilka lat. Oglądałem taką kuchnię u znajomego ... dokładnie 15 tys,  z wyspą jakimiś płytami pleks na ścianie z wzorami i co ... ma kuchnie dożywotnio. Fronty już są ładnie pomalowane dziecięcą twórczość.


idą tym tokiem rozumowania to po co Ci samochód za 15 tysięcy ?! Kup sobie 15 samochodów za 1000 zł i będziesz zmieniał co roku przez 15 lat - bo przecież taki samochód za tysiąc nie różni się niczym od tego za 15 tysięcy.

Wcześniej miałem kuchnie marketową - teraz mam robioną na wymiar na solidnych podzespołach - kosztował trochę więcej niż 15 tysięcy ale jakość jest nieporównywalna. nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale mnie to nie jest potrzebne do szczęścia ... zwisa mi to jakie będą okucia i olśniewające blaty skoro koszt takiej kuchni to auto którym mogę jeździć przez kilka lat. Oglądałem taką kuchnię u znajomego ... dokładnie 15 tys,  z wyspą jakimiś płytami pleks na ścianie z wzorami i co ... ma kuchnie dożywotnio. Fronty już są ładnie pomalowane dziecięcą twórczość.


Jeśli cieszysz się na wizję wymiany mebli co 3-5 lat, to OK, potrafię uszanować każde, nawet najmniej zrozumiałe hobby.
Frontów mi dziecko nie porysuje, a zresztą - fronty dożywotne nie są, bo jak masz dobre okucia, to w razie W wymienisz  sobie FRONTY w kwocie podobnej, co nowy, marketowy kompet mebli

----------


## Kemotxb

> bo przecież taki samochód za tysiąc nie różni się niczym od tego za 15 tysięcy.
> 
> Wcześniej miałem kuchnie marketową - teraz mam robioną na wymiar na solidnych podzespołach - kosztował trochę więcej niż 15 tysięcy ale jakość jest nieporównywalna. nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz


I masz rację .... jak popsuje Ci się samochód za 1000 zł i ten za 15 tys ... zobaczysz różnicę. Dałeś się zrobić w bambuko jak wielu innych posiadaczy boskich mebli na wymiar, choćby to był bubel to i tak będziesz zachwalał bo głupio się przyznać że wydałeś tyle kasy na badziew.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Jeśli cieszysz się na wizję wymiany mebli co 3-5 lat, to OK, potrafię uszanować każde, nawet najmniej zrozumiałe hobby.
> Frontów mi dziecko nie porysuje, a zresztą - fronty dożywotne nie są, bo jak masz dobre okucia, to w razie W wymienisz  sobie FRONTY w kwocie podobnej, co nowy, marketowy kompet mebli


No jeśli Ty cieszysz się dożywotnimi meblami w kuchni to też szanuję, gacie też można mieć 30 lat  :big grin: . I mam rozumieć że remontu też nie będziesz robił przez cały ten okres ?

----------


## fotohobby

> I masz rację .... jak popsuje Ci się samochód za 1000 zł i ten za 15 tys ... zobaczysz różnicę. Dałeś się zrobić w bambuko jak wielu innych posiadaczy boskich mebli na wymiar, choćby to był bubel to i tak będziesz zachwalał bo głupio się przyznać że wydałeś tyle kasy na badziew.


Ale dlaczego BADZIEW ?
Uzasadnij. Ja mialem kuchnię na poziomie i mialem marketówkę - wiem, jak wygladają po trzech, czterech latach.
Dlatego nie wahałem sie wydac sporo - ale wiem, za co zapłaciłem.

----------


## fotohobby

> No jeśli Ty cieszysz się dożywotnimi meblami w kuchni to też szanuję, gacie też można mieć 30 lat . I mam rozumieć że remontu też nie będziesz robił przez cały ten okres ?


Napisałem coś o dożywotnich MEBLACH ? Możesz zacytować ?
Co ma remont do jakości mebli ?

----------


## cactus

> Odpuść budowę. W obecnych warunkach budowa jest interesem dla ludzi, którzy mają naprawdę dużo czasu, pieniędzy i nerwów.


Samotnik, zgadzam się ze wszystkim co napisałeś. Dodałbym jeszcze setki godzin spędzonych na zakupach "na żywo" i online. Problemy z zamówieniami które powodują że wykonawcy nie mają czym robić i znikają na kilka dni. Przesyłki otrzymywane ze sklepów internetowych niekompletne albo z niewłaściwym towarem.  
O cwaniactwie wykonawców mógłbym napisać książkę chociaz to moja druga budowa i większość najgorszych mogłem odsiać po pierwszej rozmowie.
Jak ktoś sobie marzy że może wybudować dom za 300-350 tyś pojawiając sie trzy razy w tygodniu na budowie po pol godziny to niech zejdzie na ziemię.
Samotnik dobrze napisał, to dokładnie dodatkowe pol etatu przez dwa lata, bardzo stresującego momentami etatu.




> P.S. Rady pana adamapapa są wręcz masakryczne. Jak można człowiekowi, który deklaruje, że pracuje na półtora etatu, zalecać zatrudnianie Ukraińców i pilnowanie wszystkiego samemu przy użyciu niwelatora, to przechodzi moje pojęcie...


Ten pan nic nie wie o budowie, ma jakieś swoje cudowne wyobrażenia które mu życie zweryfikuje już na samym początku jego przygody z budową.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Ale dlaczego BADZIEW ?
> Uzasadnij. Ja mialem kuchnię na poziomie i mialem marketówkę - wiem, jak wygladają po trzech, czterech latach.
> Dlatego nie wahałem sie wydac sporo - ale wiem, za co zapłaciłem.


dlaczego badziew ? nie zastanawiało Cię nigdy dlaczego taki mebel kosztuje ? czemu ceny zaczynają się od 1000 zł za metr ? nie wiesz że wszystko co robione na zamówienie kosztuje kilka razy drożej ? przecież nie dostajesz samego materiału za 15 tys ... materiał to 2x kwota mebli z marketu reszta to kasa którą wkładasz w kieszeń wykonawcy, a ten ma szerokie pole do popisu. Rynek mebli na zamówienie tak się rozbestwił że firmy prześcigają się w wymyślaniu terminów i cen. Dożywotnie meble bo jak wydałeś tyle kasy to przecież ich nie wyrzucisz po kilku latach, a remont domu trzeba przeprowadzić tak czy inaczej po jakimś czasie.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

i tutaj wychodzi twoja niewiedza - magiczne słowo klucz - podzespoły/mechanizmy.

nie wiem jak ty - ale ja wole zapłacić więcej i mieć jakościowo porządny produkt - po prostu biednego nie stać na tanie rzeczy.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

poczytaj jaką gwarancję daje blum i zastanów się czemu dużo kosztuje.

----------


## Kemotxb

> i tutaj wychodzi twoja niewiedza - magiczne słowo klucz - podzespoły/mechanizmy.
> 
> nie wiem jak ty - ale ja wole zapłacić więcej i mieć jakościowo porządny produkt - po prostu biednego nie stać na tanie rzeczy.


to świeć wiedzą o tych mechanizmach ... mów, pisz bo jak na razie to brzmisz jak przedstawiciel handlowy. Zarzucasz niewiedzę wszystkim którzy mają inne zdanie. A ja wolę mieć to co uważam za słuszne a nie to co inni uważają.

----------


## Bejaro

Kemotxb

Widziałeś tą wypas kuchnie  za 15 tyś u znajomego  może tego szczęśliwego wchodzącego do domu po paletach z plexi na ścianie może za kuchenką też ją ma i wyrobiłeś sobie zdanie.

Ja badziew jak piszesz nie 8 letni ale dwa razy starszy sprzedałam wraz z domem i dalej służy czy modny kwestia gustu prowadnice chodzą bez zarzutu służy i nabywcom nie wymieniali frontów na modniejsze brudna ani usyfiona nie była- tanią i drogą wystarczy myć.

Jeśli świadomość tego że latami może trwać takie mieszkanie bez kuchni podjazdu ogrodzenia czy płotu komuś nie przeszkadza i nie jest to problem to ok, ale wychodząc z urządzonego   mieszkania na czysty korytarz i chodnik może to uczucie komfortu  zamieszkania we własnym domu zmniejszyć,szczególnie gdy lista najpilniejszych rzeczy do zrobienia długa i nie mam tu na myśli klinkierowego  kutego płotu  z granitowymi płytami chodnikowymi.

Też mieszkałam dwa letnie miesiące bez kostki da się nawet dłużej, tylko strasznie głupio mi było kiedy dziecku znajomych wpadła noga pomiędzy deski palet....A reszta uciążliwości to tylko wygodnictwo wiem ......

----------


## fotohobby

> dlaczego badziew ? nie zastanawiało Cię nigdy dlaczego taki mebel kosztuje ? czemu ceny zaczynają się od 1000 zł za metr ? nie wiesz że wszystko co robione na zamówienie kosztuje kilka razy drożej ? przecież nie dostajesz samego materiału za 15 tys ... materiał to 2x kwota mebli z marketu reszta to kasa którą wkładasz w kieszeń wykonawcy, a ten ma szerokie pole do popisu. Rynek mebli na zamówienie tak się rozbestwił że firmy prześcigają się w wymyślaniu terminów i cen. Dożywotnie meble bo jak wydałeś tyle kasy to przecież ich nie wyrzucisz po kilku latach, a remont domu trzeba przeprowadzić tak czy inaczej po jakimś czasie.




Naprawdę nie wiesz, o czym piszesz. Może się powtarzam, ale tak to wygląda.

Dla mnie "bardziew" to jest coć, co po paru latach zaczyna traci walory estetyczne i użytkowe.
I wyobraź sobie - a mam doświadczenia z "drogą" i "tanią" kuchnią - określeniem "badziew" można nazwać właśnie tą drugą.

Sprawdż, ile kosztuje dobry, "twardy" lakier, a ile najtańsza okleina, ile kosztują okucia no-name a ile Blum, Peka, czy inne. Jaka jest różnica w blatach odpornych na zarysowanie, w płytach o większej grubości.
Tak - za jakość trzeba będzie zapłacić, ja też musiałem rok po wprowadzeniu patrzeć na starą tanią kuchnię, bo trzeba było odbić się finansowo.

Mebla nie są dożywotnie - oto przykład: znajoma kupiła mieszkanie od siostry. Jej siostra miała tam kuchnię za 18 tysięcy w doskonałym stanie i paskudnym, pistacjowym kolorze.
Znajoma postanowiła wymienić  fronty i blat (choć po 7 latach użytkowania były nieskazitelne) i za 3 tyś zł zmieniła design kuchni. Zawiasy, carga, magic cornery jak działały idealnie, tak działają - już kolejne trze lata.
Więc nie rozśmieszaj mnie z tą DOŻYWOTNIĄ kuchnią. Jak będę miał kaprys i będę chciał zmienić design, to za kwotę niewiele większą, niż kuchnia z Casto zamówię nowe fronty.
Nie wiem też, w czy miałby mi przeszkadzać "remont". Niby co ? Malowanie ma mojej kuchni przeszkadzać ?

Co do mechanizmów - zobacz sobie jak działa cargo z BLUM, jak z Rejs (a to jeszcze przyzwoita firma), a jak chińskie cargo w ambitnych zestawach marketowych.
Nawet cichy domyk szuflad na ekspozycji w marketach juz szwankuje, czego więc można spodziewać się w domu ?

----------


## Bejaro

Co do okuć to one mają dożywotnią gwarancje nikt nie broni zastosowania ich w tanich szafkach.

A porównaj choć grubość płyty meblowej, o materiale na blat nie wspomnę.

----------


## casual

Z meblami prawda leży gdzieś po środku - idealne są takie, które znudzą się i zużyją w tym samym czasie. 
A co do pilnowania roboty to w sumie od czego jest kierownik budowy?

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> to świeć wiedzą o tych mechanizmach ... mów, pisz bo jak na razie to brzmisz jak przedstawiciel handlowy. Zarzucasz niewiedzę wszystkim którzy mają inne zdanie. A ja wolę mieć to co uważam za słuszne a nie to co inni uważają.


mylisz się tak bardzo, że bardziej chyba nie możesz. zarzucam niewiedzę tylko tym, którzy wiedzy nie posiadają a się wypowiadają np. Tobie. Napisałem wcześniej - na początku poczytaj o gwarancji jaką daje blum na swoje mechanizmy.

----------


## fotohobby

> Z meblami prawda leży gdzieś po środku - idealne są takie, które znudzą się i zużyją w tym samym czasie. 
> A co do pilnowania roboty to w sumie od czego jest kierownik budowy?


Kierownik budowy jest na budowie kilkanaście razy. 
A budowa trwa jakieś, powiedzmy  365 dni.

Prawdziwym skarbem jest rzetelny SZEF ekipy - czy to będzie ekipa murarzy, dekarzy, czy ludzie od sufitów podwieszanych.

----------


## Kemotxb

> mylisz się tak bardzo, że bardziej chyba nie możesz. zarzucam niewiedzę tylko tym, którzy wiedzy nie posiadają a się wypowiadają np. Tobie. Napisałem wcześniej - na początku poczytaj o gwarancji jaką daje blum na swoje mechanizmy.


no wiem wiem ... reklama Bluma ... wszystko jasne.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> no wiem wiem ... reklama Bluma ... wszystko jasne.


wiesz jak to działa - spłukałem się na kuchnię to dorabiam na płatnych komentarzach - tak czy inaczej - było warto

----------


## Kemotxb

> wiesz jak to działa - spłukałem się na kuchnię to dorabiam na płatnych komentarzach - tak czy inaczej - było warto


trza było dobie kupić meble z Ikei ... nie musiałbyś się błaźnić

----------


## Pod

> A co do pilnowania roboty to w sumie od czego jest kierownik budowy?


 :rotfl:  niezły żart  :smile:  Jak trafisz dobrze to może facet bedzie się pojawiał przy ważniejszych rzeczach, typu lanie fundamentu, stropów i końcówka dachu. Jak trafisz bardzo dobrego to bedzie kilka razy więcej i skasuje duuuużo więcej. A o wszystkie bardzo ważne szczególy musisz zadbać ty i nikt ci w tym nie pomoże.
Oczywiście ludzie majętni którzy nie mają czasu bywać na budowie a chcą wybudowa dom wnajmują KB z pełną obsługą który jest na budowie prawie codziennie i steruje każdym wykonawcą a czasami nawet dobiera materiały, ale to nie kosztuje 2 czy 3 tyś ale 10 razy więcej.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> trza było dobie kupić meble z Ikei ... nie musiałbyś się błaźnić


oj widzę, że typowe zachowanie - kończą się argumenty to zaczynają się wycieczki osobiste. ale to nic - nie martw się - nie mam do Ciebie pretensji. przeczytaj rozmowę jeszcze raz, przeczytaj innych osób argumenty, wyciągnij wnioski. 

moja opinia nadal jest taka sama jak była na początku - jakość bardzo często kosztuje. błazenady w tym nie widzę.

----------


## Elfir

> trza było dobie kupić meble z Ikei ... nie musiałbyś się błaźnić


Ale meble z IKEA są na Blumach i wcale nie są takie tanie. Gdyby porównywać z taka Castoramą, budżetowymi wersjami BRW czy Bodzio. Ba! Mój stolarz zrobił mi meble taniej od Ikea.

----------


## Kemotxb

A jakie mam dać argumenty skoro się nie znam ? posłuchasz takiego kogoś ? Zachwalasz meble które kosztują na zdrowy rozsądek 3 razy za dużo niż jakość jaką reprezentują. Gdyby meble na wymiar kosztowały 2 (może 3) razy tyle co te gotowe to bym sobie darował i może bym zlecił wykonanie bo też bym chciał mieć coś dobrego jakościowo. Ilu ludzi decyduje się na zakup w marketach a ilu na wymiar ?

----------


## casual

@pod 
a może nie tyle majętni co nie znający się na tym? Kuchni z tego co widzę też wiele osób zleca a nie robi we własnym zakresie.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Ale meble z IKEA są na Blumach i wcale nie są takie tanie. Gdyby porównywać z taka Castoramą, budżetowymi wersjami BRW czy Bodzio. Ba! Mój stolarz zrobił mi meble taniej od Ikea.


hm ale są tańsze niż takie na wymiar ? kosztują ponad 15 tys ?

----------


## fotohobby

> A jakie mam dać argumenty skoro się nie znam ? posłuchasz takiego kogoś ? Zachwalasz meble które kosztują na zdrowy rozsądek 3 razy za dużo niż jakość jaką reprezentują. Gdyby meble na wymiar kosztowały 2 (może 3) razy tyle co te gotowe to bym sobie darował i może bym zlecił wykonanie bo też bym chciał mieć coś dobrego jakościowo. I*lu ludzi decyduje się na zakup w marketach a ilu na wymiar ?*


Ale jaki to ma związek z jakością produktu ?

Salonów kuchennych jest dużo, terminy mają pozajmowane, czyli jednak są tacy, co widzą, że warto...

----------


## Kemotxb

Skoro te meble z marketów są takie kiepskie to ludzie by ich nie kupowali. A przecież wystarczy zaprojektować kuchnie tak by dało się zmieścić szafki gotowe bez kombinacji z wymiarem. Jakość produktu zależy od ceny. Ciekaw jestem czy taki wykonawca mebli na wymiar byłby w stanie wykonać coś na wzór gotowca z BRW za cenę podobną.  Ja teraz mam wszystko z gotowców i uważam że za te pieniądze nie kupiłbym nic lepszego, a jakość wcale nie jest najgorsza.

----------


## adapap6436

> Juz wszyscy wiedza, ze jestes mistrzem taniego budownictwa.... do tej pory tylko na papierze ale zawsze cos. Nie musisz juz kolejny raz powtarzac o blizniakach, kierownikach budowy itp. Napisales to juz co najmniej 3 razy


Odpowiem stan surowy otwarty koszt robocizny okolo 10000zł czas dwa i pół tygodnia i jest wiecha. Mozliwość zarobku inwestora przez dwa wekendy kolo 5000zł. po kolei Fundament  płytowy na xps 20 cm żadnych oszczędności na materiale beton min b30 zbrojenie polimerowe rozproszone , po obwodzie zbrojenie tradycyjne szczegóły wg projektu dobrego a nie jak pod wieżowiec. Drobna uwaga budynek parterowy waży ok. 70 ton, powierzchnia płyty to milion cm2średnie obciążenie wynosi 0,07kg/cm2 poza skrajnymi przypadkami najsłabszy grunt rodzimy ma nośność 0,8 kg/m2  średnia w Polsce to 1,5kg/m2 .Dlateg np geolog na budowie to fanaberia najwięcej Ci powie sąsiad ,kierownik budowy, szpadel.Czas realizacji płyty to dla trzech osób góra tydzien inwestor żeby zaoszczędzić może wygiąć strzemiona i skręcić zbrojenie. Koniecznie na etap wylewania zatrudnijcie fachowca od posadzek czas jego pracy to 3 do 4godzin każda stawka do przyjęcia ma wylac podłoże z dokładnością do 3mm na 5mb i zatrzeć jest to póżniej bezcenne przy układaniu płytek czy podłogi.Drugi tydzień murujemy ściany zewnętrzne łącznie z nadprożami i wieńcem systemowym, inwestor jak ma trzy dni czasu może zaoszczędzic 7000zł,( jeżeli ma projekt z dachem dwuspadowym) zbijając kratownice z drewna c24 potrzeba około 3m3 drewna, projekt indywidualny jak nie wierzymy w swoje umiejętności to zamawiamy konstrukcję w firmie proponuję bez montażu.i w czwartek trzeciego tygodnia tradycyjnie wiecha z sąsiadami do soboty. Oto przyklad możliwości realizacji inwestycji w krótkim czasie. Na ściany proponuje suporex kładziony na klej jak najlepszej jakości róznica na domku to około 1500zł ale warto. Jak ktoś nie ma dwóch lewych rąk i nie jest malkontentem to moze zrealizować marzenia.Równolegle jak zamówiliśmy stolarkę to w trzy tygodnie mamy stan surowy zamknięty.

----------


## fotohobby

> Skoro te meble z marketów są takie kiepskie to ludzie by ich nie kupowali. A przecież wystarczy zaprojektować kuchnie tak by dało się zmieścić szafki gotowe bez kombinacji z wymiarem. Jakość produktu zależy od ceny. Ciekaw jestem czy taki wykonawca mebli na wymiar byłby w stanie wykonać coś na wzór gotowca z BRW za cenę podobną.  Ja teraz mam wszystko z gotowców i uważam że za te pieniądze nie kupiłbym nic lepszego, a jakość wcale nie jest najgorsza.


Zrozum, że na rynku sa produkty o różnorakiej jakości i cenie, dla różnych klientów o różnych oczewaniach.
Cieszę się, że uważasz, że za TE pieniądze, które wydałeś nie kupiłbyś nic lepszego.

Tak pewnie uważa tez świeżo upieczony posiadacz Skody Fabii, ale raczej nie będzie twierdził, że Audi A4 to badziew

----------


## kaszpir007

> Więc nie rozśmieszaj mnie z tą DOŻYWOTNIĄ kuchnią. Jak będę miał kaprys i będę chciał zmienić design, to za kwotę niewiele większą, niż kuchnia z Casto zamówię nowe fronty.
> Nie wiem też, w czy miałby mi przeszkadzać "remont". Niby co ? Malowanie ma mojej kuchni przeszkadzać ?


W 2011 jak się wprowadzaliśmy marzyła nam się kuchnia z frontami w kolorze "palisander na wysoki połysk". Uchwyty oczywiście relingi ze stali inox.
Niestety po niedługim czasie stwierdziliśmy że nie podobają nam się fronty białe "bezuchwytowe" a dodatkowo chcieliśmy rozbudować kuchnię.
Nastąpiła zmiana frontów i rozbudowa kuchni o nowe szafki ..

Dla mnie kuchnia na "lata" , tak jak "meble na lata" to żart , bo gusta i wymagania się zmieniają .
Choć moze są tacy 

Kuchnia 2011:



Kuchnia 2016

----------


## fotohobby

Dokładnie o tym piszę - design można zmienić za niewielkie pieniądze. 
O ile konstrukcja i osprzęt jest OK

----------


## Kemotxb

To niech Kaszpir napisze ile kosztowała go wymiana frontów i dodanie szafek ? no jeśli nie ma nic przeciwko oczywiście  :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

> To niech Kaszpir napisze ile kosztowała go wymiana frontów i dodanie szafek ? no jeśli nie ma nic przeciwko oczywiście


Aż się boję  :wink: 

Bo ja zawsze mam tanio  :big lol: 

A tak serio to chyba coś koło 4000-5000zł (szafki, fronty , blaty i nowy zlew).
Dodatkwo wymieniłem wtedy wszędzie okucia na "nowocześniejsze" (samodomykające się)

Kuchnię "modyfikowała" mi firma ...

----------


## fotohobby

No proszę - zwiększenie ilości szafek, nowe fronty, blat i lepsze okucia, plus zlew za 4,5k.
A gdyby teraz zmienić TYLKO fronty ? 2k ? 2.5k zł ?

----------


## samotnik

> Oczywiście ludzie majętni którzy nie mają czasu bywać na budowie a chcą wybudowa dom wnajmują KB z pełną obsługą który jest na budowie prawie codziennie i steruje każdym wykonawcą a czasami nawet dobiera materiały, ale to nie kosztuje 2 czy 3 tyś ale 10 razy więcej.


Dokładnie. Znajomy zna człowieka. Świadczy usługi nadzoru inwestorskiego, ma papiery, wpisze się do dziennika jako kierownik budowy albo inspektor nadzoru inwestorskiego. Podobno bardzo rzetelny, zna się na rzeczy, przypilnuje, w razie potrzeby zakupi brakujące materiały i tak dalej. Po prostu robi za inwestora. Według deklaracji prowadzi maksimum trzy budowy jednocześnie. Cennik: 2,5 tys. zł miesięcznie plus jakaś kasa za każdy dzień, kiedy musiał się angażować bardziej niż normalnie - jakoś to tam ma skodyfikowane i staryfikowane, w każdym razie górny limit wydatków: 4 tys. zł miesięcznie. Całkiem sporo zatem to kosztuje i opłaca się wyłącznie przy bardzo dobrze zorganizowanych, sprawnych budowach, gdzie się nie oszczędza i wszystko leci do przodu szybko.

Znajomy go zatrudnił. I najlepsze w tej historii jest to, że... nie rozwiązało to żadnego problemu. Inspektor brał kupę kasy i pracę wykonywał sumiennie. Wypunktował ekipę od stanu surowego, okazało się, że nie są w stanie poprawić czegoś, co zepsuli, w związku z czym ekipa musiała odejść. Podobno zasadnie. Na szczęście ekipa od dachu miała drugą brygadę, której się zrobiło przypadkiem wolne i podjęli się dokończenia ścian. Niestety też musiał ich wyrzucić (podobno również nie bez powodu). No i dupa, przyszła jesień, nowej ekipy już nie było, budowa została rozgrzebana, z papą poukładaną na niedokończonych ścianach z porothermu. Kolega rozstał się na ten czas z inspektorem (nie bez sporów, bo umowa była że płaci te min. 2,5 tys. zł. od początku aż do zgłoszenia do użytkowania...), teraz kończy dogadywać nowego wykonawcę i zastanawia się, czy powinien zatrudniać z powrotem inspektora... Bo co będzie, gdy znowu ekipa się nie sprawdzi?  :smile:  Może lepiej przymknąć oko i budować dalej? 

Swoją drogą - ja na swojej budowie też przełknąłem parę wtop właśnie dlatego, żeby nie zatrzymać roboty na kwartał przez pokłócenie się z wykonawcą...

----------


## compi

> ....... A przecież wystarczy zaprojektować kuchnie tak by dało się zmieścić szafki gotowe bez kombinacji z wymiarem.


Tym zdaniem przebiłeś wszystkie poprzednie swoje wypowiedzi. Dopasowanie mebli z marketu do już postawionych ścian jest praktycznie niemożliwe. Dom i pomkeszczenia to nie moduły 40-60-90. Tak się nie da i albp godzisz się na dziury, albo i tak zatrudniasz stolarza, aby dziury połatał czymś zbliżonym wyglądem do kupionych gotowców. Nie jest to proste, ponieważ okleina, płyta meblowa o określonym kolorze np. W Casto jest robiona tylko dla nich. Pozostałe argumenty, które przytoczyłeś są bez sensu. Jeśli dzieci malują meble, tzn że się rozwijają. Tak samo mogą się rozwijać malując samochód za 15 tysięcy o którym wspomniałeś. Piszesz też o brudzie. Kuchnia z porządnych materiałów, zaprojektowana pod twoje potrzeby, a nie pod analityka handlowego np. w Leroy Marlin, nie będzie się brudziła, nie ulegnie tak szybko zniszczeniu, ani nie będzie awaryjna. I najważniejsze - będzie WYGODNA! Wiesz czemu? Bo będzie miała tyle szuflad ile potrzebujesz, a nie tańsze szafki z drzwiami, jeśli zechcesz będziesz miał piekarnik,  mikrofalówkę i ekspres na takiej wysokości jaka ci pasuje. Mam ci pisać o doborze uchwytów, oświetlenia, estetycznego spasowania okapu? 
Pytasz czy stolarz może dorównać BRW finansowo? Nie porównuj fabryki z rzmieślnikiem. Spytaj czy BRW ci pomoże, gdy się okaże, że musisz całe życie patrzeć na kawałek niezabudowanej wnęki, bo zabrakło 10 cm. Jeśli komuś udało się wcisnąć na styk kupioną gotową kuchnię domswoich pomieszczeń to ma szczęście. Ta sztuka nawet nie wychodzi posiadaczom mieszkań w developerce, podobno projektowanych pod moduły.

----------


## compi

> Dokładnie. Znajomy zna człowieka. Świadczy usługi nadzoru inwestorskiego, ma papiery, wpisze się do dziennika jako kierownik.........


 Z opisu wynika, że poszło o drobiazgi, ponieważ taki kierownik odpowiada nie tylko kwotą ewentualnie niezapłaconej pensji. Poważnych uchybień i błędów nie mógł przecież tolerować. W przypadku gdy wytknął poważne sprawy, to były dobrze wydane pieniądze.

----------


## adapap6436

> No proszę - zwiększenie ilości szafek, nowe fronty, blat i lepsze okucia, plus zlew za 4,5k.
> A gdyby teraz zmienić TYLKO fronty ? 2k ? 2.5k zł ?


Możesz mieć niepowtarzalne  bardzo modne fronty taniej. Kup sklejkę wodoodporną 18mm wybór spory jeżeli chodzi o rodzaj drewna potnij na formaty nawierć otwory pod zawiasy przeszlifuj starannie jak chcesz to pobejcuj na to 6 warstw lakieru. Zmieścisz się w 1000zł. Właśnie takie fronty mocuję u klijenta

----------


## kaszpir007

> Swoją drogą - ja na swojej budowie też przełknąłem parę wtop właśnie dlatego, żeby nie zatrzymać roboty na kwartał przez pokłócenie się z wykonawcą...


Dlatego na budowie trzeba być codziennie i dokładnie oglądać projekt budowlany i samemu sprawdzać i chodzić z projektem.
Jak budowlańcy widzą że inwestor się interesuje i sprawdza to zupełnie inaczej pracują ...

U mnie było kilka błędów które szybko zauważyłem i kazałem skorygować , choć oczywiście było "tak sie nie robi" , tak nie sam sensy , po co aż tyle śrub i gwoździ.

Budowa wymaga olbrzymiego zaangażowania , bo jeśli tego nie będzie to na 100% będą fuszerki , błędy i wykonanie nie będzie zgodne z projektem , bo budowlańcy lubią robić "skróty" ...

Obok jest budowa gdzie inwestror zagląda bardzo sporadycznie (pracuje w Anglii). Rozpoczeli budowę w czerwcu i na razie "robią" dach ...
My zaczęliśmy pod koniec roku (grudzień) a za chwilę mamy deweloperkę ...
Oglądałem sobie tamtą budowę to jest to widok nędzy i rozpaczy. Styropian na placki i z dzirami pomiędzy płytami że można palucha włożyć , ale przecież da się siatkę i nie będzie widać. Mury mimo że na zwykłą spoinę i mury z porothermu to krzywe jakby w nocy robili , zapewne potem sie tynkiem poprawi i inwestor zapłaci , nadproża za krótkie ...
Nawet moja żona stwierdziła że wygląda paskudnie.
Więźbę dostarczyli ale oczywiscie nikt się nią nie zajął i przez deszcze caly impregnat został zmyty.
Teraz kładą membranę i widzę kawałek innej , kawałek innnej , szok.
Oczywiscie "szybkość" szokująca , bo tydzień i przybili killka łat i kontrłat i położyli kawałek membrany ...
Inwestora nie było to brygada poszła sobie na inne fuchy i budowa stała dłuuugo opuszczona 

Więc nie ważne czy super droga brygada czy tania , jak nie bedzie nadzoru i wykonawca nie będzie czuł że patrzy mu sie na ręce i kontroluje to będą fuszerki i "skróty" ...

----------


## kaszpir007

> Możesz mieć niepowtarzalne  bardzo modne fronty taniej. Kup sklejkę wodoodporną 18mm wybór spory jeżeli chodzi o rodzaj drewna potnij na formaty nawierć otwory pod zawiasy przeszlifuj starannie jak chcesz to pobejcuj na to 6 warstw lakieru. Zmieścisz się w 1000zł. Właśnie takie fronty mocuję u klijenta


To chyba normlane że jak się coś samemu zrobi to wyjdzie taniej ...

Tyle że wątpie aby ktoś w domu miał frezarki i potrafiłwyciag profil "U" w frontach (mam bezuchwytowe frezowane) i miał także własną lakiernię i mógł w sterylnych warunkach pomalować / polakierować natryskowo fronty ...

To musi byc idealnie wykonane a nie jakimś wałeczkiem w warunkach domowych ...

Są pewne granice "oszczędności" i jak się je przekroczy to ...

Jak sobie tak czytam to mój znajomy deweloper powinien do Ciebie iść po nauki , bo mimo że wybudował już kilkadziesiąt domów (jak nie wiecej) i ciagle buduje to widać że jest za mało "oszczędny"  :wink:

----------


## adapap6436

> To chyba normlane że jak się coś samemu zrobi to wyjdzie taniej ...
> 
> Tyle że wątpie aby ktoś w domu miał frezarki i potrafiłwyciag profil "U" w frontach (mam bezuchwytowe frezowane) i miał także własną lakiernię i mógł w sterylnych warunkach pomalować / polakierować natryskowo fronty ...
> 
> To musi byc idealnie wykonane a nie jakimś wałeczkiem w warunkach domowych ...
> 
> Są pewne granice "oszczędności" i jak się je przekroczy to ...
> 
> Jak sobie tak czytam to mój znajomy deweloper powinien do Ciebie iść po nauki , bo mimo że wybudował już kilkadziesiąt domów (jak nie wiecej) i ciagle buduje to widać że jest za mało "oszczędny"


Nie muszą być frezowane , można zastosować okucia i zawiasy bezuchwytowe ale moi klienci tego nie chcą  mozna w warunkach domowych polakierować,
nie jest to miejsce do opisywania zasad lakierowania, z zamiłowania jestem szkutnikiem i coś o obróbce drewna wiem. Nie widzę tu oszczędności wprost przeciwnie masz fronty nie z płyty pażdzierzowej a z porządnego szkutniczego materiału za zaoszczędzone pieniądze kup sobie bluma i możesz miec szuflady wysuwane elektrycznie. I takich frontów nie będzie miał nikt. Jak nie czujesz się na siłach samemu lakierować idż do lakirnika samochodowego za 100zł Ci polakieruje.

----------


## gambit565

> Możesz mieć niepowtarzalne  bardzo modne fronty taniej. Kup sklejkę wodoodporną 18mm wybór spory jeżeli chodzi o rodzaj drewna potnij na formaty nawierć otwory pod zawiasy przeszlifuj starannie jak chcesz to pobejcuj na to 6 warstw lakieru. Zmieścisz się w 1000zł. Właśnie takie fronty mocuję u klijenta


Dlugo jeszcze bedziesz wypisywal te madrosci? Ile kosztuje m2 sklejki wodoodpornej, lakiery i czas pracy a ile kosztuje m2 plyty+rozkroj+ doklejenie obrzeza? Pomijam juz efekt tej pracy. Zaproponuj jeszcze zeby zasadzil drzewo, poczekal az wyrosnie, scial, przetal na traku ktory sam zrobi, wysuszyl, przeheblowal i zrobil klejonke na meble. Albo moze niech sklejke zrobi w taki sam sposob. Bedzie prawie za darmo, troche kleju tylko trzeba.

----------


## adapap6436

Front na zamówienie od 450 zł m2 w zwyż sklejka wodoodporna brzozowa od 70 zł za m2 porządny lakier jachtowy odporny na uv około 80 zł starczy na całość bejca 15zl. Uważam że jesteśmy na forum marzenia za 300 tysięcy i takie propozycje są na miejscu . Jeżeli do tego kupimy gotowe korpusy niczym nie różnią się od robionych na zamówienie to kuchnia nie zrujnuje budżetu.

----------


## adapap6436

Mnie bardzo satysfakcjonuje i cieszy jak coś wykonam własnymi rękami tak już mam Ty nie musisz tego robić

----------


## fotohobby

1m2 lakierowanego frontu kosztuje 190-250zł, a nie 450zł, więc te Twoje oszczędności wypadają marnie....

http://allegro.pl/fronty-lakierowane...809576080.html

Czytam Twoje posty na temat budowania, teraz na temat mebli i zaczynam sądzić, że jesteś trochę oderwany od rzeczywistości....

----------


## adapap6436

> 1m2 lakierowanego frontu kosztuje 190-250zł, a nie 450zł, więc te Twoje oszczędności wypadają marnie....
> 
> http://allegro.pl/fronty-lakierowane...809576080.html
> 
> Czytam Twoje posty na temat budowania, teraz na temat mebli i zaczynam sądzić, że jesteś trochę oderwany od rzeczywistości....


To kup mi w tej cenie front fornirowany ja nie porównuje płyty mdf do sklejki dającej indywidualny i niepowtarzalny charakter jaki ma drewno

----------


## cactus

Ja nie wiem dlaczego ludzie ciągle wierzą w to że kuchnie z Ikei są jakieś tanie?? Ja moją wyceniłem tam i wyszła 11800zł mimo że z racji szafek o okresolnych wymiarach nie pokrywała się idealnie z moim projektem. Stolarz robi mi taką kuchnie, a właściwie lepszą bo wszystko pasuje na milimetry za 10800zł, okucia blum, fronty lepsze niż w Ikei. Nie wiem ile ikea zarabia ale na pewno z 50% na tych kuchniach bo przecież to standardowe szafki ktore klepie fabryka bez żadnych pomiarów i poprawek które czekają mojego stolarza.

----------


## fotohobby

> To kup mi w tej cenie front fornirowany ja nie porównuje płyty mdf do sklejki dającej indywidualny i niepowtarzalny charakter jaki ma drewno


A po co mi "charakter" drewna, jak chcę biały i antracytowy front ?  :Lol: 

A fronty fornirowane zaczynają się od 290zł:
http://allegro.pl/fronty-drzwiczki-m...804264603.html

----------


## adapap6436

Ja Cię nie zmuszam tylko pokazuję alternatywę. Przy 5 m2 frontów w kuchni moja alternatywa daje pewne oszczędności i tak wybór i gust to indywidualna sprawa

----------


## fotohobby

Wybacz, ale przy takich oszczędnościach, to  wolę ten czas, jaki miałbym poświęcić na "produkcję" frontów przeznaczyć pracę zawodową, zarobić i złożyć zamówienie profesjonaliście.

----------


## adapap6436

> Wybacz, ale przy takich oszczędnościach, to  wolę ten czas, jaki miałbym poświęcić na "produkcję" frontów przeznaczyć pracę zawodową, zarobić i złożyć zamówienie profesjonaliście.


Masz absolutnie rację na etapie budowy i wyposażenia takie kalkulacje są bardzo ważne  ale nie da się wybudowac domu za 300000zł bez dużego własnego zaangażowania na każdym etapie a mozliwości oszczędności jest bardzo dużo

----------


## fotohobby

Sam kleiłem styropian, sam zaprojektowałem i wykonałem wentylację mechaniczną, "pierdołek" typu kafelkowanie pomieszczenia techniczego, ocieplania stropu, szczytów od wewnątrz, czy progów nie liczę.
Ale tam, gdzie w grę wchodzi wprawa i estetyka, której nabrać można dopiero po latach praktyki nie będę dla paru groszy oszczędzał.

----------


## compi

Wg mnie nie należy przesadzać w żadną stronę. Ani samodzielnie nie porywać się na ręczne wykonanie wykopów pod fundamenty, ani na wykonanie kuchni, bo taniej.

----------


## Adi9391

Witam,

Mam prośbę, czy mógłby ktoś napisać ile orientacyjnie wyniosłaby budowa tego o to projektu domu https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...FR3GsgodZnMJVg do stanu deweloperskiego (bez ogrodzenia, ogródka, tarasu, kostki itd.)? Ogrzewanie będzie na gaz, ponieważ już jest na działce podobnie jak woda, prąd (musimy zrobić tylko oczyszczalnie).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

> hm ale są tańsze niż takie na wymiar ? kosztują ponad 15 tys ?


Jedna szafka z ikea i od stolarza raczej nie będą kosztować 15 tyś. Za to duża kuchnia z Ikea może 15 tyś kosztować bez problemów, a jak doliczysz blaty z naturalnego orzecha to pewnie 20 tyś nie styknie.

Przecież koszt kuchni (czy to marketowej czy z IKEA czy od stolarza) ostatecznie zależy od ilości szafek oraz ich wyposażenia. 

Mnie taniej wyszedł stolarz (kuchnia indywidualna) niż IKEA na szafki, które były mi potrzebne w kuchni. 

Ikea ma okleinę (najtańsze szafki), lakierowane fronty oraz bodajże dwa rodzaje fornirów. Marketówki to najtańsza okleina laminowana. 
Jak chcesz konkretny odcień, gatunek drewna czy nietypowy wymiar szafki to zostaje ci tylko stolarz.

----------


## Elfir

> Witam,
> 
> Mam prośbę, czy mógłby ktoś napisać ile orientacyjnie wyniosłaby budowa tego o to projektu domu https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...FR3GsgodZnMJVg do stanu deweloperskiego (bez ogrodzenia, ogródka, tarasu, kostki itd.)? Ogrzewanie będzie na gaz, ponieważ już jest na działce podobnie jak woda, prąd (musimy zrobić tylko oczyszczalnie).
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Orientacyjnie to 2,5-3 tyś za m2 pow. całkowitej do stanu deweloperskiego.

----------


## adapap6436

To jest drogi projekt w wykonani i cena 3000zł za m2 do stanu deweloperskiego moze nie starczyc policz sobie ile kosztuje twój garaż prawie 60000zł.

----------


## Adi9391

Mówimy tutaj o budowie systemem gospodarczym. Według waszych wyliczeń wychodzi 500 tysięcy za stan deweloperski, gdzie po różnych blogach ludzie budowali APS 161, który jest większy od tego do ssz za 190 tysięcy, a deweloperski poniżej 300 tysięcy. Czyli mam rozumieć, że łącznie trzeba na wybudowanie takiego domu przeznaczyć około 700 tysięcy?

----------


## meczesiu

> Mówimy tutaj o budowie systemem gospodarczym. Według waszych wyliczeń wychodzi 500 tysięcy za stan deweloperski, gdzie po różnych blogach ludzie budowali APS 161, który jest większy od tego do ssz za 190 tysięcy, a deweloperski poniżej 300 tysięcy. Czyli mam rozumieć, że łącznie trzeba na wybudowanie takiego domu przeznaczyć około 700 tysięcy?


Jeżeli będzie to budowa metodą gospodarczą, napisz co zrobisz sam. Taki pi razy drzwi jeżeli max robisz sam to deweloperski ok 200 -220

----------


## Adi9391

Do stanu deweloperskiego nasza praca polegała by raczej na ewentualnej pomocy różnym ekipom i wykonywaniu drobnych prac. Innymi słowy zrobimy tyle ile tylko będziemy mogli. Skupilibyśmy się raczej na wyszukiwaniu towaru i ekip w możliwie jak najrozsądniejszych cenach. Przy wykończeniówce chcemy dużo rzeczy zrobić sami z pomocą rodziny i znajomych. Przeglądałem różne blogi jak i tematy na tym forum, gdzie osoby budujące większy domy (APS 161) miały wyceny stanu deweloperskiego na poziomie 270-290 tysięcy i to budując systemem zleconym. Dlatego zdziwiłem się czytając posty niektórych osób o kosztach budowy tego projektu. Zakładam przeznaczyć na stan deweloperski około 300 tys, a na cały dom pod klucz  (tylko dom bez ogrodu, murowanych płotów, elektrycznych bram itd.) z podstawowym umeblowaniem (sypialnia, kuchnia, łazienka, salon - na razie jesteśmy tylko we dwoje) ok 450 tys. Takie rzeczy jak ogród, podjazd, super ogrodzenie przewidujemy zrobić po tym jak już będziemy mieszkać.

----------


## Elfir

pytanie w którym roku były pisane owe blogi?

----------


## Adi9391

> pytanie w którym roku były pisane owe blogi?


Różnie od 2012 po dziś dzień. Tutaj na forum staram się również przeglądać wątki budowy domów o podobnych wymiarach i konstrukcji i większość osób piszę o takich właśnie kosztach. W projekcie chcielibyśmy dokonać zmian. Usunąć obydwa balkony i wyrównać tylną ścianę budynku, aby cała ściana była równa, tak jak to jest na poddaszu. Interesuje mnie ile musielibyśmy przeznaczyć, aby się wprowadzić. Resztę prac wykończeniowych wokół domu robilibyśmy już mieszkając w domu.

----------


## Frofo007

> Orientacyjnie to 2,5-3 tyś za m2 pow. całkowitej do stanu deweloperskiego.


Moim zdaniem bliżej 2 tyś, zwłaszcza jak ogrzewanie gazowe. Dużo zależy od tego jak cenią się miejscowe firmy budowlane oraz jakiej jakości materiałów użyjecie. Za 3 tyś za m2 to deweloperzy szeregowce sprzedają w mniej atrakcyjnych lokalizacjach już z działką.

----------


## cactus

Tak, może jeszcze 1500zł. Ludzie zejdzcie na ziemie. Nawet deweloper oszczędzający i kombinujący na wszystkim, który ma swoją mizerną ekipę na etacie która zarabia połowe tego co przyzwoity fachowiec nie zbuduje tego za 2tyś/m2.

----------


## Busters

To dziwne bo u mnie deweloperski z pompa i reku wyjdzie 1900zl/m2 z projektem przylaczami pc i reku.

----------


## adapap6436

> Witam,
> 
> Mam prośbę, czy mógłby ktoś napisać ile orientacyjnie wyniosłaby budowa tego o to projektu domu https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...FR3GsgodZnMJVg do stanu deweloperskiego (bez ogrodzenia, ogródka, tarasu, kostki itd.)? Ogrzewanie będzie na gaz, ponieważ już jest na działce podobnie jak woda, prąd (musimy zrobić tylko oczyszczalnie).
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Kilka moich uwag dlaczego ten projekt jest drogi
garaż w obrysie budynku
dach pow 200m2 pow. użytkowa 115m2 dach to jeden z bardziej drogich elementów budowy i to musi robić ekipa
Policz ile z ogólnej powierzchni zabudowy zostaje przeznaczone na komunikację to kosztuje,
Moim zdaniem domy do powierzchni 120 m2 jeżeli mają byc nie drogie powinny być parterowe naturalnie o ile działka pozwala
Dlatego wycena na poziomie 2500 -3000 za m2 przy takim zaangażowaniu jak podajesz nie jest zawyżona. Mieszkam w Zielonej Górze znajomi rozpoczeli budowę domu podobnego tylko 130m2 są obecnie na etapie szpachlowania ścian czyli stan deweloperski na liczniku ponad 500000zł.bez ceny działki nie wykonywali żadnych prac na budowie tylko organizowali. Fakt maja trójke dzieci i 500+ ułatwia im zadanie i nie specjalnie liczą pieniądze. jEST TO JEDNA Z METOD FINANSOWANIA BUDOWY

----------


## Wykona

> Odpowiem stan surowy otwarty koszt robocizny okolo 10000zł czas dwa i pół tygodnia i jest wiecha. Mozliwość zarobku inwestora przez dwa wekendy kolo 5000zł. po kolei Fundament  płytowy na xps 20 cm żadnych oszczędności na materiale beton min b30 zbrojenie polimerowe rozproszone , po obwodzie zbrojenie tradycyjne szczegóły wg projektu dobrego a nie jak pod wieżowiec. Drobna uwaga budynek parterowy waży ok. 70 ton, powierzchnia płyty to milion cm2średnie obciążenie wynosi 0,07kg/cm2 poza skrajnymi przypadkami najsłabszy grunt rodzimy ma nośność 0,8 kg/m2  średnia w Polsce to 1,5kg/m2 .Dlateg np geolog na budowie to fanaberia najwięcej Ci powie sąsiad ,kierownik budowy, szpadel.Czas realizacji płyty to dla trzech osób góra tydzien inwestor żeby zaoszczędzić może wygiąć strzemiona i skręcić zbrojenie. Koniecznie na etap wylewania zatrudnijcie fachowca od posadzek czas jego pracy to 3 do 4godzin każda stawka do przyjęcia ma wylac podłoże z dokładnością do 3mm na 5mb i zatrzeć jest to póżniej bezcenne przy układaniu płytek czy podłogi.Drugi tydzień murujemy ściany zewnętrzne łącznie z nadprożami i wieńcem systemowym, inwestor jak ma trzy dni czasu może zaoszczędzic 7000zł,( jeżeli ma projekt z dachem dwuspadowym) zbijając kratownice z drewna c24 potrzeba około 3m3 drewna, projekt indywidualny jak nie wierzymy w swoje umiejętności to zamawiamy konstrukcję w firmie proponuję bez montażu.i w czwartek trzeciego tygodnia tradycyjnie wiecha z sąsiadami do soboty. Oto przyklad możliwości realizacji inwestycji w krótkim czasie. Na ściany proponuje suporex kładziony na klej jak najlepszej jakości róznica na domku to około 1500zł ale warto. Jak ktoś nie ma dwóch lewych rąk i nie jest malkontentem to moze zrealizować marzenia.Równolegle jak zamówiliśmy stolarkę to w trzy tygodnie mamy stan surowy zamknięty.


Dobre, uśmiałem się. W miesiąc sam (o przepraszam z sąsiadami) wybudowałeś dom i zarobiłeś kupę kasy  :wink: 

ps.1 Jak już skończysz pochwal się zdjęciami.
ps.2 Co mi z domu w stanie SSO, SSZ, deweloperskim?

----------


## cactus

Jak jeszcze ludzie zaczną brać kredyty bo mają 500+ to niezła masakra sie szykuje. 500+ to narzędzie które słuzyło do wygrania wyborów. Kosztuje 25 mld zl rocznie. Tych pieniedzy pnastwo nie ma, więc zadłuża się. Za rok, dwa, a najpewniej po następnych wyborach dług ten przekroczy dopuszczalne granice i 500+ sie skonczy, na pewno w takiej formie jak teraz czyli dla każdego. A wszyscy którzy wzieli kredyty na 30 lat beda miesli 28lat kredytu bez bonusa. Na szczęscie banki nie wliczają 500+ do zdolności kredytowej.

----------


## adapap6436

Nigdzie nie napisałem  że wybuduje w miesiąc budowę rozpoczynam w czerwcu i planuje wybudowac do stanu deweloperskiego do końca sierpnia.

----------


## adapap6436

> Jak jeszcze ludzie zaczną brać kredyty bo mają 500+ to niezła masakra sie szykuje. 500+ to narzędzie które słuzyło do wygrania wyborów. Kosztuje 25 mld zl rocznie. Tych pieniedzy pnastwo nie ma, więc zadłuża się. Za rok, dwa, a najpewniej po następnych wyborach dług ten przekroczy dopuszczalne granice i 500+ sie skonczy, na pewno w takiej formie jak teraz czyli dla każdego. A wszyscy którzy wzieli kredyty na 30 lat beda miesli 28lat kredytu bez bonusa. Na szczęscie banki nie wliczają 500+ do zdolności kredytowej.


Ale to fakt znajomi tak skalkulowali żeby partia nastepna mogła wygrać wybory musi ten program utrzymać mają od państwa 3 X500zl . Czyli tak na 6 lat maja te pieniądze. Mają bez tego zdolnośc kredytową i dlatego nie oszczedzaja na budowie i  temat tego  forum ich nie interesuje.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Chyba do stanu surowego zamkniętego,

jak chcesz w ciągu dwóch miesiięcy zrobic dom + dach+ okna + tynki + wylewki + instalacje????

Już byś musiał okna zamawiać...chyba że masz pewność wielkości otworów jakie wyjdą...

----------


## Elfir

> Nigdzie nie napisałem  że wybuduje w miesiąc budowę rozpoczynam w czerwcu i planuje wybudowac do stanu deweloperskiego do końca sierpnia.


albo przejęzyczenie, albo bijesz rekord świata  :big grin:

----------


## adapap6436

Trzy miesiace, okna zamówione  w umowie okreslone wymiary otworów i zasady montażu , konstrukcja wiązarów zamówiona , mówimy o budowie z dokładnością do centymetra co dzisiaj nie jest oczywistością

----------


## cactus

> Ale to fakt znajomi tak skalkulowali żeby partia nastepna mogła wygrać wybory musi ten program utrzymać mają od państwa 3 X500zl . Czyli tak na 6 lat maja te pieniądze. Mają bez tego zdolnośc kredytową i dlatego nie oszczedzaja na budowie i  temat tego  forum ich nie interesuje.


Obietnice taką da, miesiąc po wyborach bedzie komunikat że po sprawdzeniu budżetu kasy jednak braknie. Założe się o to bez wzgledu na to czy wygrają obecni czy następni do koryta.

----------


## adapap6436

Przepraszam nie chodzi o oczywistość ale budowa z taką dokładnością nie jest problemem

----------


## adapap6436

Taki jest sposób myslenia znajomych a nie mój, myślę że mają rację zabranie takich przywilejów będzi trudne .

----------


## cactus

Ciągle nie rozumiesz, to nie bedzie kwestia decyzji tylko konieczności. Jest taka granica przy ktorej panstwo nie ma juz jak pożyczać kolejnych pieniedzy.

----------


## compi

Adapap, jeśli mają trójkę dzieci, to otrzymują 2x500. To 1/3 pensji jakiegoś młodego pomocnika na budowie. Jeśli dzięki temu ją prowadzą, to tylko gratulować. Podobno z trójką to już i MOPS pomaga i Fundacja Polsatu.

----------


## compi

> Ciągle nie rozumiesz, to nie bedzie kwestia decyzji tylko konieczności. Jest taka granica przy ktorej panstwo nie ma juz jak pożyczać kolejnych pieniedzy.


Powyższa grafika daje do myślenia.

----------


## adapap6436

Znajomi traktują to jaki dodatek który umozliwia im nie oglądanie każdej złotówki na budowie, pomocnik na budowie jest kilka miesięcy,  oni liczą na dotację przez minimum 6lat to jest ich sposób myślenia i mam wrażenie że dużej części rodzin wielodzietnych .

----------


## izys

Proszę o opinie.
Czy taki domek https://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty...urora,976.html będę w stanie wybudować ekipami do SSZ za 140 tys ?
Generalnie chciałabym się zamknąć w 300 tys pod klucz - dodam, że sama mogę co najwyżej pomalować ściany, ewentualnie ktoś z rodziny położy mi panele i kafelki w wc ale jest sens marzyć ?  :Smile:  działkę już mam (uzbrojoną)

----------


## Busters

Moim zdaniem bez szalenstw spokojnie, ssz to za 100tys mozna zrobic.

----------


## izys

dzięki, trochę się bałam, bo mnie straszą, że sporo fundamenty wyjdą i powierzchnia dachu 180 m to też nie mało ..

----------


## Busters

Ja mialem 320m2 dachu i tragedii nie bylo.

----------


## Kemotxb

> dzięki, trochę się bałam, bo mnie straszą, że sporo fundamenty wyjdą i powierzchnia dachu 180 m to też nie mało ..


180 mkw dachu to mały dach, w dodatku dwuspadowy, prosty, bez okien. Nie pochłonie wielkich pieniędzy. Patrząc po projekcie to nie ma nawet ścian nośnych wewnątrz więc konstrukcja więźby będzie samonośna i można ją zrobić jako gotową prefabrykowaną. Znajdź sobie producentów i złóż zapytania ofertowe będzie pełniejszy obraz kosztów.

----------


## izys

toż to miód na moje serce  :Smile:  zdecydowałam się tu zalogować i zapytać ludzi, którzy już mają doświadczenie w budowie, bo jak pytam znajomych i rodzinę to mówią, że jestem nienormalna i że porywam się z motyką na słońce. Wybrałam projekt najprostszy z możliwych ale jak czytam, że koszty podawane w biurach projektowych są wyidealizowane ( a podane są 140 tys za SSZ)  i wyssane z palca to jednak trochę się boję, bo nie sztuka jest wtopić się w kredyt i ledwo wiązać koniec z końcem. Problem polega na tym, że "fachowcy" widząc samą babę mogą mnie rolować i to będą dodatkowe koszty, ale mam zamiar się zabrać za tą budowę i będą potrzebne mi Wasze opinie, za które już dziękuję  :Smile:

----------


## ag2a

Jeśli dobrze dobierzesz wykonawców i poszukasz niedrogie materiały to tak.

----------


## [email protected]

Aż dziw bierze, że na forum użytkownicy piszą, ze da się zbudować ten dom za takie grosze. Przecież niektórzy dom 120m budują za pół miliona, a taki to pewnie minimum 350 tys. Przeciez trzeba liczyć 3 tys za metr powierzchni całkowitej, prawda? A tu się okazuje, że ssz można zrobić za 100 tys. Normalnie jestem w szoku.

----------


## krzysztofb51

Sam myslalem ze w 300tys sie zmieszcze ale jakos nie pyklo. Tez mam prosta bryle i dach dwuspadowy i tanio sie nie da zrobic. Oczywiscie wydaje mi sie ze mozna wybudowac do 300tys ale trzeba wszystko robic samemu

----------


## cob_ra

Na moim przypadku, jeśli bawić się w samoroba da się, na tańszych materiałach bez problemu uda się zmieścić i jeszcze zostanie. U mnie ssz wyszedł ok 160k. Sama robocizna wyszła ok 55k.

Ale jeśli liczysz koszt działki, urządzenie działki, ogrodzenie i parę innych robót to już można liczyć spokojnie 400-500k.

----------


## [email protected]

A jaki masz dom Panie Krzysztofie?

----------


## izys

podbijam pytanie do krzysztofa
no i już tak kolorowo nie jest... działki nie wliczam, zdaje sobie sprawę, że do tego dochodzi ogrodzenie i dobrze by było mieć jakiś dobudowany garaż bo go nie ma w bryle budynku, ale interesuje mnie samo postawienie domu do jakiej kwoty się uda zmieścić. 100 tys na SSZ to mimo, że jestem laikiem to wiem, że marne szanse ale już 140 wydaje mi się bardziej realne, ale jak widzę opinie są podzielone..gadałam z facetem, który buduje domy w tych okolicach gdzie ja chcę swój postawić i szacował 120- 130 tys za SSZ, ale zawsze dobrze odnieść się jeszcze do doświadczeń innych

----------


## Kemotxb

SSZ to etap który najłatwiej policzyć i najłatwiej jest się zmieścić w określonej kwocie, oczywiście jeśli warunki gruntowe będą takie jak planowane. Wybrałaś prosty dom bez udziwnień i nie powinien on pochłonąć aż tylu pieniędzy. Opinie na forum są podzielone na ten temat czy da się wybudować czy się nie da, ale nie ma co się dziwić jak niektórzy doliczają do domu 50 m podjazd z kostki o wartości 50 tys zł, ogrodzenie za 40 tys i ogród za kolejne 40 tys. U niektórych same przyłącza to koszt 30 tys zł lub więcej, a i są tacy którzy podłogi w domu mają za kwotę 50 tys zł, meble w kuchni za 15-20 tys zł. Jeśli pójdziesz w ekstrawagancję podczas budowy to żadna kwota nie jest maksymalną. Jeśli zajmiesz się budową sama, będziesz organizować materiały, znajdziesz dobrą ekipę i przetrzepiesz projekty tak by niwelować koszty tam gdzie to możliwe to da się wybudować. Jeśli chcesz zobacz projekt domu za 150 tys Łukasz Dziadosza, nie żebym go promował albo reklamował ale od tego możesz zacząć.

----------


## krzysztofb51

Ja mam taki http://www.praktyczneprojekty.pl/u12___116m2.html

Mnie sam dach z deskowaniem wyniosl 33tys a stolarka 20tys a nie byly z najwyzszej polki

----------


## Elfir

Polecam oglądać nie tylko projekty ale przede wszystkim realizacje i ich budżety. 
Bo ten dom miał kosztować wg. architektów (sami zaprojektowali i sami budowali) 100 tyś. A kosztował 50% więcej:
http://holadom.pl/wp-content/uploads...kuchnia-11.jpg

----------


## [email protected]

Nie dziwie się, że ten dom kosztował więcej niż 300 tys.

----------


## Busters

> Aż dziw bierze, że na forum użytkownicy piszą, ze da się zbudować ten dom za takie grosze. Przecież niektórzy dom 120m budują za pół miliona, a taki to pewnie minimum 350 tys. Przeciez trzeba liczyć 3 tys za metr powierzchni całkowitej, prawda? A tu się okazuje, że ssz można zrobić za 100 tys. Normalnie jestem w szoku.


Wybudowales juz cos, ze taki madry jestes? Mnie bardziej skomplikowany dom wyszedl za ssz ponizej 1000zl/m2
Tamten dom wybudowalbym spokojnie za 100k za ssz, pod klucz mysle, ze da sie ponizej 300 bez szalenstw, ale 300k jest bezpieczna granica.

----------


## [email protected]

No właśnie nie. Ja mam takie samo zdanie jak Ty, że się da, bo moi znajomi budują. Ale wielu forumowiczów twierdzi, że dom 100m pochłonie 300-350 tys, a ogrodzenie, podjazdy i ogród kolejne 150 co jest dla mnie śmieszne.

----------


## Kemotxb

Przykład mam taki że za wybudowanie mojego domu do SSZ proponowano mi różne kwoty, z kosztorysu wychodzi ok 120 tys zł, a ceny z propozycji miały rozrzut jak ruski granat, jedna z nich opiewała na kwotę 260 tys zł od jakiejś firmy  ze stolicy, 200 tys od jakiejś firmy z Wrocławia. Na tą chwilę szacuję że zmieszczę się w 100 tys zł za SSZ (materiały i robocizna), a mam lekką obsuwę za drenaż opaskowy i izolację pianką PIR.

----------


## Busters

> No właśnie nie. Ja mam takie samo zdanie jak Ty, że się da, bo moi znajomi budują. Ale wielu forumowiczów twierdzi, że dom 100m pochłonie 300-350 tys, a ogrodzenie, podjazdy i ogród kolejne 150 co jest dla mnie śmieszne.


Aha to przepraszam, nie wyczulem ironii  :big tongue:  Ja jestem zdania, ze bez szalenstw mozna sie zmiescic w 2500zl/m2 pod klucz  budujac nawet maly dom do 100m2 gdzie koszty stale sa wieksze.
Tylko,  podstawa to przemyslany projekt i wiedza. To my mamy mowic wykonawcom co chcemy a nie na odwrot. Mowimy oczywiscie o samym domu bo kostka i ogrodzenie moze naprawde pochlonac sporo kasy, czego niedlugo bede dobrym przykladem..

----------


## grend

> Sam myslalem ze w 300tys sie zmieszcze ale jakos nie pyklo. Tez mam prosta bryle i dach dwuspadowy i tanio sie nie da zrobic. Oczywiscie wydaje mi sie ze mozna wybudowac do 300tys ale trzeba wszystko robic samemu


Jak robisz wszystko samemu to robisz za 200tsięcy

----------


## [email protected]

Zwykła siatka, na podjazd kamyszi, Reszta trawa, jakieś tuje, drzewka, kwiaty, krzewy i ogród zrobiony. I napewno nie jest to koszt 150 tys. No chyba, że ktoś połowę ogrodu robi w kostce, reszta trawa z krzewami i kwiatami z automatycznym nawadnianiem i ogrodzeniem z marmuru. Mozna więc zrobić za 15 tys, a można zrobić za 200 tys

----------


## meczesiu

> Proszę o opinie.
> Czy taki domek https://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty...urora,976.html będę w stanie wybudować ekipami do SSZ za 140 tys ?
> Generalnie chciałabym się zamknąć w 300 tys pod klucz - dodam, że sama mogę co najwyżej pomalować ściany, ewentualnie ktoś z rodziny położy mi panele i kafelki w wc ale jest sens marzyć ?  działkę już mam (uzbrojoną)


Mam podobny dom, wybudowałem SSZ za 75 tys. ale bez udziału żadnej firmy. ( czyli koszt materiałów, +  montaż okien przez firmę).  
W zależności od terenu możesz znaleźć firmę, która zrobi Ci go za 35-40 tyś z dachem. Czyli wychodzi około 110 tys. Znam jeszcze tańszych wykonawców, ale już nie przesadzajmy. Kwota 110 tys za SSZ całkiem realna.

----------


## izys

Wielkie dzięki za wszelkie opinie, oczywiście ekstrawagancji nie zakładam, absolutnie nie potrzebuję marmurów, chcę domek, który będę w stanie ogrzać, oprzątnąć, a naprawdę można urządzić przytulnie bez zawrotnych sum. O ile bardziej jestem sobie w stanie policzyć co chcę i jak urządzić go w środku, o tyle na budowlance się nie znam i nie byłam w stanie zweryfikować jaka kwota starczy na SSZ.
Martwi mnie, że właśnie mało się znam  :sad:  a jak napisał Busters trzeba mieć wiedzę, ale skoro otrzymałam od Panów takie wsparcie to zapewne będę się nadal uśmiechać na poszczególnych etapach  budowy  :Smile: .

----------


## Stafik73

Witam.Planujemy zakup projektu Nevada 2
https://dompasjaprojekty.pl/?projekt..._lustrzane=TAK
Mamy działkę,ogrodzenie. Czy realne jest wybudowanie tego domu za 300 tys. Nie jesteśmy budowlańcami.Planujemy sami z pomocą najbliższych ocieplić podłogę styropianem,położyć podłogówkę,ocieplić poddasze.Może ocieplenie styropianem grafitowym od zewnątrz.Pomalować ściany,położyć panele.Staramy się uprościć projekt przez likwidację 2 wyjść na taras oraz elewację frontową ,,wyprostować,, likwidując załamania ścian.

----------


## grend

.. dla wszystkich pytających się czy dadza rade - mam smutna wiadomośc, ceny robocizny eksplodowały....
Nastapił zły czas dla inwestorów....

----------


## Brysia8

Dokładnie, jestem w szoku jak ceny robocizny poszły w górę, przykład łazienka - 2 lata temu robocizna wyceniana była na 3 tys, teraz dostałam wyceny od 6 do 8 tys. Łazienka 8 m2, geberit + wanna + odpływ liniowy, wszystko w płytkach, bez sufitu podwieszanego - ten był wykonany we własnym zakresie.

----------


## compi

Szara strefa znika  :smile:

----------


## Kemotxb

Chcieliście państwo prawa i sprawiedliwości to macie i nie narzekać ! Każdy dom można by było wybudować znacznie taniej, ale niestety wszystkie materiały i ceny robocizny idą w górę i lepiej nie będzie. Dom za 300 tys plus 23 % VAT czyli razem 369 tys zł, 69 tys zł na pincest plus.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

To fakt, tanio już było...dlatego nigdy nie byłem zwolennikiem filozofii jaką cześć ludzi prezentowałą w tym wątku, że lepiej poczekać 5 lat, uzbierać wiecej kasy, bez kredytu itp. Tylko te wiecej kasy pójdzie na wzrost cen materiałów i robocizny. 10 lat temy średnia płąca 2700, teraz 4 700 i będzie szło w górę. W niemczech średnia płaca 3 500 EURO, więć jak dobijemy do 50% o i tak będzie 7000 zł!!!
Ja jesten na etapie bramy: brama przesuwana, furtka, naped NICE, fundament - 8 500 zł...termin 3 miesiące bo tyle zamówień a nie ma ludzi do roboty...

----------


## kaszpir007

No cóż ceny robocizny rosną , bo jest coraz mniej ludzi chętnych do pracy za jakieś śmieszne pieniądze ...

Dużo budowlańców było zatrudnionych na śmieciówkach albo pracowało w szarej strefie a dodatkowo stawki godzinowe miało bardzo niskie ...

Teraz to się zmienia , bo ludzi do pracy mało i stawki godzinowe rosną a co za tym idzie ceny robocizny też ...

Co do VAT , to jak dla mnie Państwo samo zachęca do kombinowania .
Bo ciężko mówić o równości prawa , jak jeden inwestor może odzyskać różnice VAT na materiały budowlane (nie wszystkie) a drugi nie ma na to szansy bo ... czegoś nie spełnia ...

Mamy obecnie wielki boom w budowlance. Mój wykonawca ma zaklepane terminy na 1-2 lata naprzód i już podnosi stawki.
I już może sobie pozwolić na "wybieranie" roboty ...

To nie są dobre czasy dla ... inwestorów a są świetne dla wykonawców ..

----------


## cactus

Taaaa dom pod klucz za 2-2.5tyś/m2.... hehe 
Największe życiowe wtopy zaczynają sie od wybujałych marzeń często podsysanych na forach przez innych marzycieli. Ktoś kto nie skończył domu a często nawet nie jest w trakcie budowy głosno krzyczy że sie da. Takie rady mogą komuś zniszczyć życie. Pomyślcie o tym. 
Jak jesteś budowlancem i nie pracujesz to mozesz sobie sam budować i upraszaczać większość rzeczy na budowie i domek ponizej 100m2 może uda sie postawić za 300 paredziesiąt tysięcy bez działki. Cała reszta czyli typowy Kowalski wpadający na to forum i od razu do tego wątku wie o budowie domu jedno wielkie NIC i jego budowa wyjdzie bliżej 500tyś niż 300tu.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Taaaa dom pod klucz za 2-2.5tyś/m2.... hehe


Nie odbieraj ludziom marzeń. Forum wszystko przyjmie.

----------


## Slyder

czy ktoś mógłby mniej więcej zrobić wykres lub mniej więcej wyliczenia na swoim przykładzie ile poszło na stan zero, na stan surowy, na deweloperki. Byłbym wdzięczny. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Stafik73

> Witam.Planujemy zakup projektu Nevada 2
> https://dompasjaprojekty.pl/?projekt..._lustrzane=TAK
> Mamy działkę,ogrodzenie. Czy realne jest wybudowanie tego domu za 300 tys. Nie jesteśmy budowlańcami.Planujemy sami z pomocą najbliższych ocieplić podłogę styropianem,położyć podłogówkę,ocieplić poddasze.Może ocieplenie styropianem grafitowym od zewnątrz.Pomalować ściany,położyć panele.Staramy się uprościć projekt przez likwidację 2 wyjść na taras oraz elewację frontową ,,wyprostować,, likwidując załamania ścian.


Czyli co czekać aż bańka budowlana pęknie czy może pomału etapami spełniać marzenia, i np. w tym roku papierologia,przyłącza, w przyszłym fundament, w następnym SSZ i tak dalej.

----------


## cactus

Przeciez to kompletnie niemiarodajne. Każdy projekt jest inny, ale żadnego domu nie postawisz za 300tyś pod klucz jesli sam nie jestes budowlancem który ma kupe czasu a więc albo nie ma pracy albo dzieci (tylko skąd wtedy kasa?)

----------


## Stafik73

Wydaje mi się że projekt jest w miarę prosty.Dziecko prawie dorosłe.Dużo czasu popołudniami i weekendy.Mamy trochę oszczędności, na stan SSZ bez okien może wystarczy.Potem sprzedamy mieszkanie i zajmiemy się resztą.

----------


## cactus

Jak macie te 200tyś i stałe dochody to możecie myśleć o budowie. No chyba ze brak dzialki i polowa pojdzie na jej zakup. Przy dziecku prawie dorosłym można już mysleć o dzialce poza miastem co nie spowoduje że pol dnia bedziesz spędział w aucie.

----------


## [email protected]

Cactus w Twoim mniemaniu ile dom musi mieć metrów użytkowych minimum?

----------


## cactus

90m to już w miare ok dom, od 110m zaczyna być komfortowo.

----------


## Bracianka

> Przeciez to kompletnie niemiarodajne. Każdy projekt jest inny, ale żadnego domu nie postawisz za 300tyś pod klucz jesli sam nie jestes budowlancem który ma kupe czasu a więc albo nie ma pracy albo dzieci (tylko skąd wtedy kasa?)


Czyli że ściany i dach nad moją głową to tylko wytwór mojej wyobraźni?

----------


## [email protected]

Czyli twierdzisz, że za 300 tys nie da rady wybudować domu 90 m?

----------


## Bracianka

Och, na odwrót, ja twierdzę, że się da, nawet nie będąc budowlańcem i pracując na etacie  :wink:

----------


## cactus

90m prosty dom, można pewnie za jakies 320-340tyś. Tylko że to już nie jest 2-2.5tyś/m2 tylko 3.5tyś.

----------


## [email protected]

A jakbym chciał pompę  ciepła i inne rarytasy to pewnie 400 tys nie starczy. 
Kurde, chyba kupię dom od dewelopera 100m z działka 1000 za 220 tys. Dołożę 80 na wykończenie i pasuje. 
Zastanawiam się gdzie ten deweloper ma zarobek sprzedając za pół darmo... 
Strach budować dom 200 m, bo to trzeba mieć panie prawie banke. 
Acha, od razu zaznaczę, że jeszcze nic nie wybudowalem i mam znajomych, którzy kłamią, bo mówią, że w 300 tys się wybudowali. Ale tak, to było rok-dwa temu, więc pewnie robocizna wzrosła o 100%

----------


## Bracianka

> A jakbym chciał pompę  ciepła i inne rarytasy to pewnie 400 tys nie starczy. 
> Kurde, chyba kupię dom od dewelopera 100m z działka 1000 za 220 tys. Dołożę 80 na wykończenie i pasuje. 
> Zastanawiam się gdzie ten deweloper ma zarobek sprzedając za pół darmo... 
> Strach budować dom 200 m, bo to trzeba mieć panie prawie banke. 
> Acha, od razu zaznaczę, że jeszcze nic nie wybudowalem i mam znajomych, którzy kłamią, bo mówią, że w 300 tys się wybudowali. Ale tak, to było rok-dwa temu, więc pewnie robocizna wzrosła o 100%


I pewnie tą bańkę ukradli jeszcze!

----------


## [email protected]

Pewnie bracianka budujesz z najgorszych i najtańszych materiałów, a Twoi wykonawcy to zule, którzy urzęduja koło sklepu. Przecież się nie da postawić domu do 300 tys...

----------


## cactus

Buduj i przekonuj sie sam. Cóż mogę więcej ci napisać  :smile:

----------


## Busters

> Taaaa dom pod klucz za 2-2.5tyś/m2.... hehe 
> Największe życiowe wtopy zaczynają sie od wybujałych marzeń często podsysanych na forach przez innych marzycieli. Ktoś kto nie skończył domu a często nawet nie jest w trakcie budowy głosno krzyczy że sie da. Takie rady mogą komuś zniszczyć życie. Pomyślcie o tym. 
> Jak jesteś budowlancem i nie pracujesz to mozesz sobie sam budować i upraszaczać większość rzeczy na budowie i domek ponizej 100m2 może uda sie postawić za 300 paredziesiąt tysięcy bez działki. Cała reszta czyli typowy Kowalski wpadający na to forum i od razu do tego wątku wie o budowie domu jedno wielkie NIC i jego budowa wyjdzie bliżej 500tyś niż 300tu.


Przestan juz pajacowac, napisalem najpierw 2500-3000/m2 nastepnie ze da sie zmiescic w 2500/m2 bez szalenstw (za sam dom bez wszystkiego wokol). Czego dalej nie rozumiesz? To, ze Ty wydales 2x wiecej niz znaczy, ze sie nie da. Trzeba miec wiedze i nie dac sie nacinac byle leszczowi. 
Oczywiscie to wymaga od nas poswiecenia czasu na madre opracowanie projektu, przeanalizowanie wszystkich materialow szukania ekip czy materialow.
Ale jak ktos nie ma minimum czasu to pewnie se da sie spokojnie wydac 4000/m2 albo kupic byle co od dewelopera.

Mowie to wszystko na swoim przykladzie, zaczynam wykonczenie, gdzie mam juz na wszystko wyceny. Wykonczenie raczej powyzej sredniej i powinien sie zamknac bez kostki i ogrodzenia w 450tys. za 173m2 (w tej cenie jest dodane 25% do wycen z wykonczenia, bo pewnie gdzies tyle sie rozjade).
Ponadto moj dom nie nalezy do najtanszych, rozlegla parterowka w wielkim dachem i fundamentami, dosc dobrym ociepleniem, PC PW i WM.




> No cóż ceny robocizny rosną , bo jest coraz mniej ludzi chętnych do pracy za jakieś śmieszne pieniądze ...
> 
> Dużo budowlańców było zatrudnionych na śmieciówkach albo pracowało w szarej strefie a dodatkowo stawki godzinowe miało bardzo niskie ...
> 
> Teraz to się zmienia , bo ludzi do pracy mało i stawki godzinowe rosną a co za tym idzie ceny robocizny też ...
> 
> Co do VAT , to jak dla mnie Państwo samo zachęca do kombinowania .
> Bo ciężko mówić o równości prawa , jak jeden inwestor może odzyskać różnice VAT na materiały budowlane (nie wszystkie) a drugi nie ma na to szansy bo ... czegoś nie spełnia ...
> 
> ...


Ja mysle, ze jest troche na odwrot, ekip jest tyle samo, ale roboty duzo wiecej. Tak dla przykladu moja okolica - 
jak skladalem wniosek o WZ 3 lata temu to bylo okolo 50wnioskow w gminie, jak skladalem nastepny pol roku temu to bylo ich ponad 100.
Kredyty sa tanie, duzo ludzi sie buduje. Po mojej okolicy widac w tym roku pelno nowych budow rozpoczetych, wiecej niz wczensiej.

----------


## Bracianka

> Pewnie bracianka budujesz z najgorszych i najtańszych materiałów, a Twoi wykonawcy to zule, którzy urzęduja koło sklepu. Przecież się nie da postawić domu do 300 tys...


Ja to w ogóle dom z gliny ulepiłam - dużo na działce mam, to co się miała marnować  :wink:  I pastwisko obok skosiłam, żeby mieć strzechę  :wink:  

A tak na poważnie, jak się chce samemu zakasać rękawy, to się to zrobi. Nie mówię, że każdy ma sobie sam dom stawiać, ale twierdzenie, że się nie da, bo samemu się nie chciało głowy i tyłka ruszyć to lekka przesada. A materiały chcieliśmy mieć dobre, dlatego oszczędzaliśmy na robociźnie gdzie się dało  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

> czy ktoś mógłby mniej więcej zrobić wykres lub mniej więcej wyliczenia na swoim przykładzie ile poszło na stan zero, na stan surowy, na deweloperki. Byłbym wdzięczny. Pozdrawiam


W moim wątku rozpisywałam. Miałam poniżej 1800 zł/m2 do deweloperskiego i poniżej 100 tyś do SSO.
ALE - 4 lata temu, ekipy "na czarno"

----------


## cob_ra

> czy ktoś mógłby mniej więcej zrobić wykres lub mniej więcej wyliczenia na swoim przykładzie ile poszło na stan zero, na stan surowy, na deweloperki. Byłbym wdzięczny. Pozdrawiam


Zero- 30 934,97 zł 
SSO- 140 543,24 zł 	
SSZ- 161 643,24 zł 	
Deweloperski-299 073,24 zł

Główne informacje w stopce. Sam zrobiłem izolacje termiczną, montaż parapetów, przygotowanie ścian i sufitów do malowania, płytki w kotłowni, projekt i ułożenie wm. Sporo kasy poszło dla wykonawców, nasza okolica jedna z droższych. Instalacja rtv, lan, alarm i parę innych prac. 

Wykończeniówka tyko własna praca z pomocą żony, ojca.

----------


## Slyder

> Zero- 30 934,97 zł 
> SSO- 140 543,24 zł 	
> SSZ- 161 643,24 zł 	
> Deweloperski-299 073,24 zł
> 
> Główne informacje w stopce. Sam zrobiłem izolacje termiczną, montaż parapetów, przygotowanie ścian i sufitów do malowania, płytki w kotłowni, projekt i ułożenie wm. Sporo kasy poszło dla wykonawców, nasza okolica jedna z droższych. Instalacja rtv, lan, alarm i parę innych prac. 
> 
> Wykończeniówka tyko własna praca z pomocą żony, ojca.


dzięki za informacje. patrząc na ceny wykonawców u nas to idzie się załamać i mam wrażenie że z dna na dzień jest  coraz gorzej.

----------


## piotrek0m

... inny przykład ... 
205 m po podłogach; 1 balkon, 2 lukarny, 2 daszki, 5 okien dachowych, dach w pełnym deskowaniu z obróbkami blacharskimi i dachówką ceramiczną, podwójny garaż, rolety, okna czyli SSZ = 300 tyś tj. około 1 400 zł za metr powierzchni ...

----------


## dwiecegly

Wszystko fajnie tylko SSZ to najczesciej mniej niż połowa kosztów budowy. Inna sprawa że niektórzy nie wlicząją kosztów uzbrojenia działki do SSZ bo robią przyłącza typu prąd, kanalizacja, gaz później.

----------


## Bracianka

SSZ bez okien wyszedł u nas ok. 130 tys. (w tym papiery, pozwolenie, wjazd na działkę, siatka na ogrodzenie). Dokładne wpisywanie kosztów skończyliśmy na 265 tysiącach w sierpniu 2015r. - ale to był stan w środku do zamieszkania z częścią mebli, całością agd i bez elewacji zewnętrznej (tynku) oraz płytek na tarasie. Aktualnie szacuję, że wydaliśmy pewnie 275 do 280 tysięcy. Elewacji i płytek brak w dalszym ciągu i poczekają aż mąż wybuduje garaż. Ekipy robiły: sso, więźbę, dach, hydraulikę, kanalizację, elektrykę, wszelkie przyłącza. Resztę mąż robił sam. Garaż obecnie już tylko sam buduje.

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Ja buduję dom z użytkowym poddaszem, dach czterospadowy, po podłogach 235 m2 wychodzi. Od początku notuje każdy wydatek (nawet głupie gwoździe), budowa zaczęta w 2016 roku w kwietniu.

Stan 0 (fundament na ławach fundamentowych, ocieplony i zabezpieczony przeciwwilgociowo). Wliczone koszty podpięcia wody, pradu i kanalizacji oraz wyprowadzenie jej w chudziaku.

Wyszło 26 000 zł.

Kolejny etap to mury parteru i strop - mury z Porotherma 35 i 25 cm, strop monolityczny. W ten etap wliczam też 2 kominy spalinowe (systemowe od Schiedela) i 2 wentylacyjne.

Wyszło 56 600 zł

Murowanie ścian kolankowych i wszystkich ścian na poddaszu (nie robimy żadnych ścian z karton gipsu) - Porotherm 12 cm 

Za ten etap - 7500

Dach czterospadowy, z jedną lukarną, powierzchnia 240 m2. Dach deskowany i na to papa. Dachówka ceramiczna (Nelscamp). 6 okien dachowych (Fakro). Rynny metalowe. Wliczona więźba i obróbki.

To najdroższy etap - 80 000 zł

Okna 3 szybowe, złoty dąb , w tym dwa tarasowe (ruchomy słupek), 2 x 150 cm, 2 x 180cm, 3 x 75 cm, i 3 okna małe do kotłowni itp. Cena z ciepłymi parapetami i ciepłym montażem.

21 700 zł

Tynki cementowo - wapienne, maszynowe - 770 m2. (27 zł za metr) 

20 700 zł.

Dodatkowo po drodze było jeszcze kilka wydatków specyficznych dla mojej budowy (np. prowizja do kredytu itp. ) 

13 000 zł.

Razem do tej pory poszło 231 675 zł

Ile całość jeszcze pochłonie to się okaże, buduje na północy śląska, ceny są raczej dość dobre, miałem jak do tej pory szczęście do wszystkich ekip i póki co żadnych wtop nie było. Liczę że całość (do wprowadzenia) zamknie się w kwocie powyżej 350 tys. zł. O ile wyższej to się okaże, na tym etapie cholernie ciężko przewidzieć takie rzeczy, to nie tynki gdzie się liczy za metr i tyle. Podłogi, meble kuchenne, łazienki, to w zasadzie tylko przybliżone koszty, a w praktyce idzie więcej.

Patrząc w tył zmieniłbym kilka rzeczy. Po pierwsze wywalić kominy i robić wentylacje mechaniczną. Po drugie dach przerósł moje wyliczenia i chyba zastanowiłbym się nad blacho dachówką (chociaż ceramika wygląda świetnie). Toby trochę ograniczyło koszty i w kwocie poniżej 200 tys do obecnego etapu bym skończył.

----------


## Kaizen

> Razem do tej pory poszło 231 675 zł


Czyli na dobrą sprawę SSZ + tynki? I położyłeś tynki bez elektryki i hydrauliki?

Jakoś mi się nie dodaje, do tej kwoty.

Ocieplenie ze wszystkich stron, elewację, ogrzewanie, elektrykę, hydraulikę, wykończeniówkę chcesz zmieścić w 120K zł?

----------


## Busters

Hydraulike tez kladlem po tynkach ale elektryke raczej ciezko  :big grin: 

Nie chce straszyc, ale jest ten etap kosztowal Cie 230tys to nie wiem czy sie w 500tys zamkniesz  :big grin: 

Z dachem nie wiem co u Ciebie tyle kosztowalo, ale mnie dach wielospadowy 320m2 w ksztalcie litery H z dachowka kreatona rynnami i wiezba (1 oknem i 1 kominem) kosztowal 60tys..

U mnie mniej wiecej tak
Projekt+mapki z 12-13tys
stan zero 47tys
sciany 33tys
dach 60tys
okna brama drzwi - 25tys
przylacza kolo 11tys, jakies duperele typu kierownik, droga, mapki, geodeci koparka pewnie kolo 7-8
stan deweloperski zamknie sie gdzies kolo 330-340 +/- 5tys z pompa i wentylacja (nie liczylem jeszcze dokladnie)

----------


## kajzer83

Witam!
Dożylem  czasów ze na jesien startujemy z budowa. Dzialeczka jest  pod Krakowem, z wjazdem od pł-zach dlatego mielismy długie myslenie jaki projekt. no ale jest :
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...rsja-a-WRD2299

I teraz mam pytanie do Was:

1.  Jakie zmiany Wy byscie zrobili w tym projekcie?
2.  Jak zrobic  wejscie  od strony poddasza  do pokoju nad garazem?
3.  Ekipa budowlana życzy sobie  ok.135 tys za stan SSO z materialem. Tylko mam dostac wydruk  co sie zawiera w tym "materiale"., Z tego co mi powiedział to nawet cena dachówki jest wliczona. cena  ok?
4. Dom bedzie bez kominów (zakaz w Krakowie) ogrzewany gazem. Czekamy na przyłacza.

pozdrawiam i czekam na wszelkie uwagi

----------


## Kaizen

> Dzialeczka jest  pod Krakowem, z wjazdem od pł-zach


pł*n* czy pł*d*?




> 1.  Jakie zmiany Wy byscie zrobili w tym projekcie?


Samochodu nie będziesz trzymał w garażu? Bo jednostanowiskowy, to akurat na graty w które się w domu obrasta.
Wentylację masz grawitacyjną?
Od drogi chcesz mieć taras, duże przeszklenia a od ogrodu tylko mini okienka? Czy może stawiasz dom w najdalszym miejscu patrząc od drogi?





> 3.  Ekipa budowlana życzy sobie  ok.135 tys za stan SSO z materialem.


Zadziwiająco tanio, jak razem z dachem. Bez dachu tez byłoby bardzo tanio, ale IMO realnie. Szukaj haczyków.

----------


## LukasDoUrden

> Czyli na dobrą sprawę SSZ + tynki? I położyłeś tynki bez elektryki i hydrauliki?
> 
> Jakoś mi się nie dodaje, do tej kwoty.
> 
> Ocieplenie ze wszystkich stron, elewację, ogrzewanie, elektrykę, hydraulikę, wykończeniówkę chcesz zmieścić w 120K zł?


Przed tynkami elektryka była oczywiście robiona, ale nie płaciłem za nią jeszcze bo to robił wujek który ma uprawnienia, a jego firma będzie mi też robiła hydraulikę. wiec rozliczę się na koniec.
A hydraulikę, owszem robię po tynkach. Dziś większość rur idzie w podłodze a jedyne kucia będą w łazience/kuchni gdzie i tak pójdą kafelki wiec nie widzę problemu że najpierw tynki idą.

Napisałem ze całość przekroczy 350 tys. ale nie wiem jeszcze o ile.  Gdzie ja napisałem ze zmieszczę się w 120?

----------


## grend

> U mnie mniej wiecej tak
> Projekt+mapki z 12-13tys
> stan zero 47tys
> sciany 33tys
> dach 60tys
> okna brama drzwi - 25tys
> przylacza kolo 11tys, jakies duperele typu kierownik, droga, mapki, geodeci koparka pewnie kolo 7-8
> stan deweloperski zamknie sie gdzies kolo 330-340 +/- 5tys z pompa i wentylacja (nie liczylem jeszcze dokladnie)


nie wiem na co wy wydajecie taką kasę

12800 fundament - przygotowanie i wylewania w moim zakresie - 5 dni, bloczki murarz
12400 strop + schody - robiliśmy w 3 osoby ja i 2 murarzy - 5dni ?
22050 ściany - murarz
2292 działówki - własne wykonanie


to jest zakres pracy który ty wydałes na stan zero...

Gdybym tam nic nie robił to pewnie by było z 10tys więcej.

----------


## Busters

Ok to jeszcze napisz ile mb fundamentu i jaka wysokosc

----------


## grend

dużo.....

Budowa to kwestia wyborów - ty poprostu dokonałes złego wyboru.  Później mozna pisać o MARZENIACH

Moje następne wybory - okna i drzwi 10000pln. 
szyby 0,5...

----------


## LukasDoUrden

Takie porównywanie jest swoją drogą bez sensu. Wystarczy ze ktoś ma specyficzny układ pomieszczeń i już strop się komplikuje , idzie więcej materiału itd itp. 

U mnie za samo zbrojenie na strop zapłaciłem 8000. A gdzie beton, a gdzie deski na szalunek, stemple? Już nie mówię robocizna która też tania nie jest. Ale jeden zrobi strop 8 cm, rzuci trochę zbrojenia i jest. (widziałem jak robili u sąsiada, bałem się na to potem wejść). A inny trzyma się projektu i zbrojenia wchodzi tyle ze głowa mała. Tylko potem nie ma strachu ze strop się ugnie, albo wanny nie wstawię. 

Jeden robi z najtańszych pustaków, inny kupi droższe z zamkami, a jeszcze inny poszaleje i kupie szlifowane , klejone na piankę i jeszcze ocieplane w środku. Każdy robi z tego co uważa ze mu pasuje. Sąsiad murował z pustaków żużlowych które musiały 30 lat na placu. Można? Można.

Jak ktoś komentuje ze ktoś dał za mało albo za dużo to niech napisze o jaki dom chodzi. Jaki metraż, jaka bryła, itd. A i tak ceny zależą od regionu od szczęścia, pracy własnej. Zmiennych jest tyle ze dwa takie same domy mogą kosztować różne pieniądze. To nie jest budowa domku na drzewie....

----------


## grend

dlatego napisałem że to jest kwestia wyboru....


Jeżeli chcesz wydawać 500tysięcy to zawsze możesz wydac, tylko po co później pisac że sie nie da wybudowac za 300tysięcy ???

----------


## Kaizen

> nie wiem na co wy wydajecie taką kasę


Konkretnie?

opłata za wypis i wyrys z PZP	*przygotowania	50,00*
opłata za mapę zasadniczą	*przygotowania	47,50*
ksero+skan mapy zasadniczej	*przygotowania	26,02*
opł.za wydanie warunków przyłączenia wody*	przygotowania	369,00*
odwiert próbny studni (30mx15zł)	*przygotowania	450,00*
projekt domu	*przygotowania	1809,52*
mapa do celów projektowych	*przygotowania	700,00*
warunki geotechniczne	*przygotowania	800,00*
wypis z rejestru gruntów	*przygotowania	50,00*
Przyłączenie prądu – ryczałt	*przygotowania	831,18*
Adaptacja i uzyskanie PnB	*przygotowania	2600,00*
projekt przyłącza wodociągowego	*przygotowania	500,00*
Wytyczenie budynku	*przygotowania	600,00*
Opłata za rzut parteru Lena Eko w dwg	*przygotowania	50,00*
Siatka tymczasowa, wąż ogrodowy i inne drobiazgi	*przygotowania	265,01



Razem przygotowania 9148,23zł
*

Oczyszczenie działki i zebranie humusu	*SSO	350,00*
"- XPS 6,4m3
- 100x12m drut 12mm
- 100 x 6m drut 6mm 
- bloczki fundamentowe 60szt
- gwoździe 3”, tarcze do szlifierki*"	SSO	7300,00*
Kopanie ław	*SSO	350,00*
Beton B20, dojazd pompy 200zł + 200zł godzina pracy	*SSO	3820,00*
Wywrotka piasku kopalnianego sortowanego do murowania	*SSO	550,00*
"- Cement I Ożarów 1,4t po 425zł
- Bloczek betonowy 540szt po 2,5
- Folia pozioma 25cmx3 i 50cmx1 za 236zł
- Drut wiązałkowy 50zł
- dodatek do zaprawy na mróz 60zł
- transport 100 zł"	*SSO	2400,00*
"- 10 palet po 60szt bloczek fundamentowy po 2,5zł
- transport 120 zł"*	SSO	1620,00*
"- Rury kanalizacyjne 1200zł
- Bloczek betonowy 3x60szt 450zł
- cement 6x10=60zł
- folia 50cm 95mb=45m26zł=270zł
- transport 100"	*SSO	2110,00*
"- 9 wywrotek piasku zasypowego po 350 zł
- 1 wywrotka piasku „suchego” 450 zł"	*SSO	3600,00*
"- koparka 100zł/H
- gruz ceglano betonowy 450zł
- 1 wywrotka piasku za 350zł"	*SSO	1550,00*
"- Beton B15 15m3 po 180 ZŁ
- dojazd pompy 200zł
- praca pompy 200zł/h"	*SSO	3100,00*
"- Dysperbit 4x20kg + 4x10kg 120x2,5zł=300zł
- Folia kubełkowa 2,5m – 1 rolka 50m24,2=210zł
- kołki z metalowym trzpieniem 20cmx200szt 136zł
- wiertło fi10 sds, szczotki do Dysperbitu, klej do styropianu 6 tub 200"	*SSO	840,00*
- XPS 15cm 2 paczki  2x130zł	po nich etap (SSO, przygotowania)
Prace budowlane do stanu zero	*SSO	10000,00*
Zwrot za styropian zerwany i zastąpiony XPS	*SSO	320,00*
"- Solbet 24 500 11 palet (528szt6,8zł) 3590
- Folia 24m26zł=144
- Complast -10 5l 30zł
- Papa termozgrzewalna 4mm 8x98zł=784
- klej do cienkich spoin 12x20=240zł
- Transport HDS 120 "	*SSO	4900,00*
"- Solbet 24 500 dopłata 30gr/szt(7,10 – 6,80) za wymianę na pióro-wpust 11 palet=528szt 158zł
- Solbet 12 1 paleta 963,6=345
- Transport HDS 120 "	*SSO	620,00*
"- Solbet 24 PW 12 palet 576szt7,3=4204
- Klej 1518zł=270
- Transport HDS 120 "	*SSO	4594,80*
"- Solbet 24 PW 2 palety 96szt7,3=700
- Solbet 12 PW 4 palety 384szt3,5=1344
- Transport HDS 120 "	*SSO	2164,00*
Komin izostatyczny Jawar Uniwersal Plus 200 7mb	*SSO	1379,00*
"- Cement I 20w x 12zł=240zł
- Bloczek betonowy 240x2,49=597
- Klej Kreisel 126 15wx14=210
- Cemplast 5l 30zł
- XPS 15cm 126zł
- drut wiązałkowy 10kgx5=50zł
- stal fi6mm 6mx110szt 158,42,5=396
- ZWROT Solbet 24 PW 2 palety 96szt7,3=700
- Transport HDS 100 "	*SSO	1049,00*
Prace budowlane – ściany.	*SSO	10000,00*
"- Nadproża 2,3m 14szt144zł=2016
- Nadproża 2m 4szt134zł=536
- nadproża 1,4m 16szt104=1664
- Klej Kreisel 126 5w18=90
- Solbet 12 PW 2p 192szt3,6=691,2 
- transport HDS 120zł
- Tarcica 25mm 1m3 560zł
- Kotwa ocynk do murłaty fi14/350 50szt7zł=350
- bloczek betonowy 60szt2,5=150
- Olej do szalunków 20lx10zł=200
- ZWROT Solbet 24 96x7,2=-691
- Transport HDS – 120 zł"	*SSO	5806,00*
Prąd C11 2016-12-07 do 2017-01-23	*SSO	315,45*
Prąd C11 2017-01-23 do 2017-02-18	*SSO	91,20*
Cement I 25kg 3x14zł=42	*SSO	34,15*
Cement I 25kg 7x13zł=91	*SSO	73,98*
"- 12m pręt fi 12 150szt=1638kgx2,28=3734zł
- 12m pręt fi 10 32szt=249,6kgx2,28=569zł
- 12m pręt fi 8 115szt=552kgx2,58=1424zł
- dystanse fi 12 2cm (małe) 150 sztx 0,28=42zł
- transport 120zł
- zwrot 10szt doki 3,9, 1szt 3,6"	*SSO	5880,00*
- Wywrotka piasku pod ganek i taras	*SSO	350,00*
"- Wynajem łaty wibracyjnej 63
- rury PVC do przepustów w stropie 37 zł"	*SSO	100,00*
- Prace budowlane - strop	*SSO	10000,00*
- Beton na strop i tarasy 25m3 B25 195zł/m3  netto + 20zł/m3 netto pompowanie=6611	*SSO	5375,00*
Przedpłata na ceramikę Roben	*SSO	9866,30*
"- Więźba impregnowana 7,02m3760zł = 5342,8
- Klinkier 160 x 1,5zł= 256
- Zaprawa do klinkieru 8x30=240
- inne drobiazgi 250+75+110+90=525
- transport 150 (dłużyca)"	*SSO	6500,00*
Wynajem szalunków	*SSO	5500,00*
Robocizna	*SSO	5000,00*
Robocizna netto – wykonanie dachu	*SSO	9000*
Dach – materiał + robocizna (pomniejszone o zaliczkę)	*SSO	12448,51*
Robocizna Więźba i kierbud	*SSO	10000,00*


*Razem SSO 149217,39 zł* (bez przygotowań)

*Okna i drzwi 15083,33*



Wszystkie ceny netto, w cudzysłowach są opisy (z cenami poszczególnych rzeczy) po nich etap (SSO, przygotowania) i kwota dostawy (tak wkleja mi się z arkusza - w jednej komórce opisowo sobie rozpisuję ceny na każdej dostawie, a w kolejnej kolumnie sumaryczna kwota z danej dostawy/usługi, która czasami nie sumuje się dokładnie, bo dostawca zaokrąglał na koniec).
A dlaczego ceny netto? Bo bywa VAT 23%, bywa 8%, bywa że wykonawca usługi nie jest VATowcem, bywa Aliexpress (choć to raczej w instalacjach wykorzystuję) - nawet pomijając szarą strefę, jest pole do manewru.

Za robociznę SSO zapłaciłem 45K zł (29 dni pracy 4 osób + praca cieśli stawiającego więźbę). Wychodzi 388 zł dniówka średnio na człowieka. Z tego trzeba "oddać" coś na zysk właścici, wynagrodzenie chorobowe, przestoje jak mróz trzyma itp.

Niby wychodzi aż 8,5K zł miesięcznie na człowieka. Tylko, że przy legalnie działającej firmie, to państwo z tego w podatkach i składkach zabierze prawie połowę. Więc pracownik dostałby na rękę 4,5-5K gdyby to w całości wpadało na jego konto. Całkiem godziwie IMO. Ale to przy założeniu, że pracowałby bez urlopu, bez chorób, bez przestojów, bez narzędzi itd.

Czy mogłem zaoszczędzić na kosztach budowy? Pewnie. Mogłem dać EPS zamiast XPS albo i całkiem zrezygnować z ocieplenia ścian fundamentowych, mogłem szukać tańszego wykonawcy. Mogłem dać blachodachówkę czy cieńszą papę. Kilka % może bym zaoszczędził. Potem za to płaciłbym więcej. Szukam rozwiązań dla biednych i leniwych. Minimalizuję ryzyko konieczności napraw oraz kosztów konserwacji i utrzymania. Do znudzenia powtarzam, że na dom trzeba patrzeć kompleksowo. Ja wybrałem drogę dobrze ocieplonego domu i taniego w instalacji źródła ciepła (a drogiego w eksploatacji). Pewnie, że można budować szukając oszczędności na każdym kroku. Izolacja najtańsza zapewniająca spełnienie wymogów (albo i ich omijanie), szybka, tania ekipa partaczy w pierwotnym znaczeniu tego słowa i... I płacimy i płaczemy po zamieszkaniu.
*
A tak konkretnie, to na co Ty wydałeś kasę?*

----------


## Busters

> dużo.....
> 
> Budowa to kwestia wyborów - ty poprostu dokonałes złego wyboru.  Później mozna pisać o MARZENIACH
> 
> Moje następne wybory - okna i drzwi 10000pln. 
> szyby 0,5...


Ale ty sapiesz zeby sapac czy chcesz o konkretach rozmawiac? Ja nie buduje domu 120m2 do 300tys tylko taki jak mi sie podoba.
Nie wiem czy wiesz ale parterowka 170m2 ma troche wiecej fundamentow niz 120m2 z poddaszem.

Dokonalem takiego wyboru na jaki mnie stac i jaki mi sie podoba. 
Mialem kopac dolki jak ty czy aby na pewno jest piasek na dzialce ktora dostalem?
Okien pewnie masz 15m2 ja mam 35.

A dom do 300tys pisalem ze da sie zbudowac wiec chyba mnie z kims pomyliles.

----------


## Elfir

tylko ty nie budujesz za 300 tyś?

----------


## grend

chyba pomyliłem watek - to nie jest watek gdzie budowa za 300tysiecy to jest  MARZENIEM ???

Napisałem tylko ze czy sie wybuduje dom za 300tysiecy czy za 500 tysiecy to jest tylko kwestia wyboru. Nie ma mozliwoście nie wybudowania 100-120 metrowego domu za 300tysiecy .... i tyle

Cały czas myślałem ze nawiazałem do tych 150 stron watku i podałem część swoich kosztów w porównaniu do kosztów innego forumowicza na potwierdzenie mojej tezy. Nie mam zamiaru czegos udowadniac i prowadzic dysputy na 5 stron

----------


## Kaizen

> podałem część swoich kosztów


A no właśnie tu jest ten problem, że podałeś tylko część kosztów.
Podaj całe.

----------


## grend

> Konkretnie?


Ja wydalem kase na budowe domu - niepełne 200tysiecy netto pod klucz z ogrodem. Dokonywałem dobrych wyborów zaczynajac od projektu. Oczywiscie samorobnie - usługi zewnetrzne kosztwały mnie 15 tysiecy reszt to materiał.

----------


## Busters

> tylko ty nie budujesz za 300 tyś?


No nie, ale co to ma do naszej dyskusji z grend'em :>

----------


## grend

> A no właśnie tu jest ten problem, że podałeś tylko część kosztów.
> Podaj całe.


a co chciałbyś wiedziec ?

12800 fundament
12400 strop
22050 ściany
6975 dach (stan obecny papa)
2292 działówki
7340 okna
3796 elektryka
4826 tynki 
305 pobór prądu
1088 woda + kanaliza instalacja
6550 posadzki
4920 rolety
1650 alarm
120 odgrom
2789 drzwi zewnetrzne - 2 szt
12930 izolacja
4253 drzwi wewnętrzne
547 parapety wew
1753 wejście do budynku
3762 WM - rekuperator Luna
2007 - zabudowa gk
1336 taras parter
205 deski na strych
396 szpachlowanie
230schody na strych
204 wyłaz na dach
2088 kable grzewcze
1257 dołącze elektryczne

----------


## Kaizen

> a co chciałbyś wiedziec ?
> 
> 12800 fundament


Ile koparka, ile beton, ile podsypka, ile EPS/XPS, ile papa, ile robocizna, ile szalunki, ile stal itd.




> 12400 strop


Ile stal, ile szalunki, ile robocizna, ile beton?

Ile projekt, ile projekty przyłączy, ile przyłącza, ile geodeta, ile badania geotechniczne,  itd.

----------


## Busters

> chyba pomyliłem watek - to nie jest watek gdzie budowa za 300tysiecy to jest  MARZENIEM ???
> 
> Napisałem tylko ze czy sie wybuduje dom za 300tysiecy czy za 500 tysiecy to jest tylko kwestia wyboru. Nie ma mozliwoście nie wybudowania 100-120 metrowego domu za 300tysiecy .... i tyle
> 
> Cały czas myślałem ze nawiazałem do tych 150 stron watku i podałem część swoich kosztów w porównaniu do kosztów innego forumowicza na potwierdzenie mojej tezy. Nie mam zamiaru czegos udowadniac i prowadzic dysputy na 5 stron


Ja myslalem, ze cytujac moje slowa odnosisz sie konkretnie do tego co napisalem. Myslalem, ze rozmawiamy ogolnie o kosztach bo podajac cene m2 mozna mniej wiecej policzyc koszt mniejszego domu.

Tak czy inaczej tez uwazam ze dom 100m2 mozna wybudowac za 300tys.

----------


## grend

> Ile koparka, ile beton, ile podsypka, ile EPS/XPS, ile papa, ile robocizna, ile szalunki, ile stal itd.
> 
> 
> 
> Ile stal, ile szalunki, ile robocizna, ile beton?
> 
> Ile projekt, ile projekty przyłączy, ile przyłącza, ile geodeta, ile badania geotechniczne,  itd.



Jak widze wpis stan zero to chyba nie ma w tym projektu ? przyłaczy ? Jest tylko geodeta
Szalunków nie miałem bo zrobiłem dobry wybór,
 papy nie dawałem bo zrobiłem dobry wybór
badań geotechnicznych nie robiłem bo zrobiłem dobry wybór
a ilosciowo stali i betonu - wystarczajaco aby dom sie nie zawalił i przetrwał pare wieków i tyle ile wymagał projekt -  co chcesz porównywac ?

----------


## grend

> Ja myslalem, ze cytujac moje slowa odnosisz sie konkretnie do tego co napisalem. Myslalem, ze rozmawiamy ogolnie o kosztach bo podajac cene m2 mozna mniej wiecej policzyc koszt mniejszego domu.
> 
> Tak czy inaczej tez uwazam ze dom 100m2 mozna wybudowac za 300tys.


Byłes tylko żródłem porównania  :wink: 

Chodzi o decyzje - najlepiej widać to na przykładzie okien. Jedni kupuja "suwaki" za gigantyczne pieniadze a inni zwyke i już wtedy cena wychodzi np 10tys do 30tys

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak widze wpis stan zero to chyba nie ma w tym projektu ?


Gdzie widzisz taki wpis? Ja podaję wszystkie koszty, których bym nie poniósł, gdybym domu nie budował. Bo tylko takie podejście pozwala mieć ogląd, ile kosztuje zbudowanie domu.




> a ilosciowo stali i betonu - wystarczajaco aby dom sie nie zawalił i przetrwał pare wieków i tyle ile wymagał projekt -  co chcesz porównywac ?


To, że jeżeli nawet ukryjesz rozmiary domu i projekt, to jakiś pogląd da osobom próbującym wyciągnąć jakieś wnioski z Twoich "tajemniczych" wyborów da, gdy napiszesz, że stal kosztowała X zł, a oni dostaną wycenę na 3X. Że jak Twój beton kosztował Y zł, a oni dostają wycenę też na 3Y - to mogą Twoje kwoty pomnożyć przez 3.
I to przy założeniu, że w ogóle masz spisane koszty.

----------


## gambit565

> .


w czym prowadzisz ta ksiegowosc? Rozbijasz tylko na etapy czy tez np. materialy, robocizna itp.?

----------


## Kaizen

> w czym prowadzisz ta ksiegowosc? Rozbijasz tylko na etapy czy tez np. materialy, robocizna itp.?


W Libre Office Calc. Mam kolumnę z etapem, ale jest dosyć umowna, bo np. trochę drewna kupionego na początku jeszcze mam. Stal też przypisałem do etapu, gdy kupowałem, a z ław zostało trochę i poszło na strop. Teraz też trochę zostało - będzie na zbrojenie słupów ogrodzeniowych.
Szczegóły tylko w opisie - wpisuję jedną kwotę z całej dostawy/faktury/WZ/zapłaty do osobnej kolumny. Więc czasami to robocizna z materiałem, czasami sama robocizna, czasami sam materiał.

To co IMO najważniejsze, to od razu wpisywać wydatek. Bo potem człowiek zapomina i nawet jak gdzieś rzuci papier (fakturę, paragon czy W), to umyka.

----------


## Elfir

> No nie, ale co to ma do naszej dyskusji z grend'em :>


Bo off-topujecie w temacie. 
Na forum są ludzie, którzy zbudowali domy za 300 tyś do stanu deweloperskiego. To, że wam się nie udało, to wasz problem. Czytelnicy, którzy wchodzą na ten watek, z pewnością wolą posłuchać rad tych, którym się udało (lub prawie udało) a nie tych, którzy zakładali z góry, ze budują drożej i faktycznie drożej zbudowali.

----------


## piotrek0m

Ludzie z natury rzeczy poszukują informacji które potwierdzają ich przyjęte założenia. Jak to się dla nich skończy to naprawdę nie będzie nas interesowało.

----------


## Kaizen

> Na forum są ludzie, którzy zbudowali domy za 300 tyś do stanu deweloperskiego.


Tyle, że ceny ciągle rosną, a przepisy wymagają coraz droższe budowanie nawet, gdyby się ceny nie zmieniały. Więc wnioskowanie na podstawie zakończonych inwestycji prowadzi do błędnych wniosków.

----------


## Elfir

dlatego lepiej nich się tu wypowiadają ci, co obecnie budują i chcą się zmieścić w takim budżecie.
Niech piszą co ich finansowo zaskoczyło, czy przekraczają budżet czy nie.

Jaki jest sens pisania osoby, która z góry założyła, ze budowa jej domu będzie droższa niż 300 tyś? Ona podejmuje zupełnie inne wybory finansowe, materiałowe.

***
W tej chwili, w porównaniu z takim 2013 rokiem, najwięcej skoczyły do góry ceny robocizny.
Materiały pewnie też, ale nie tak drastycznie
Skoro ja potrafiłam wybudować dom niecałe 160 m2 pow. całkowitej, w standardzie energetycznym, jaki będzie oczekiwany w 2021 roku, za pomocą ekip (bo mężem mamy dwie lewe ręce) za +/- 280 tyś do stanu deweloperskiego ,  to nie rozumiem dlaczego obecnie budując samodzielnie mniejszy, równie prosty dom, ktoś nie mógłby się zmieścić w 300 tyś?

----------


## Slyder

> dlatego lepiej nich się tu wypowiadają ci, co obecnie budują i chcą się zmieścić w takim budżecie.
> Niech piszą co ich finansowo zaskoczyło, czy przekraczają budżet czy nie.
> 
> Jaki jest sens pisania osoby, która z góry założyła, ze budowa jej domu będzie droższa niż 300 tyś? Ona podejmuje zupełnie inne wybory finansowe, materiałowe.


AMEN


Więc jeżeli ja dostałem pozwolenie pisania to dom http://www.archdom.pl/hiacynt.htm. Stan surowy zamknięty (dach na razie tylko pokryty papą)wyszedł 118 562,95 zł. w cenę wchodzi wszystko razem z działką przyłączem energetycznym, ogrodzeniem itd.  mam nadzieję, że w 300 zmieszczę się (razem z działką). Niestety coś za coś. Przy każdym etapie uczestniczyłem, jeżeli nie jako główny majster to jako pomocnik.

----------


## Busters

> Bo off-topujecie w temacie. 
> Na forum są ludzie, którzy zbudowali domy za 300 tyś do stanu deweloperskiego. To, że wam się nie udało, to wasz problem. Czytelnicy, którzy wchodzą na ten watek, z pewnością wolą posłuchać rad tych, którym się udało (lub prawie udało) a nie tych, którzy zakładali z góry, ze budują drożej i faktycznie drożej zbudowali.


Zgadza sie mi sie nie udalo bo mam wiekszy dom, ale podaje ceny m2, moze niektorzy potrafia wyciagnac z tego wnioski?

----------


## Elfir

Czyli zakładając 2 500 zł/m2 daje to dom o powierzchni 120 m2 do deweloperskiego z palcem w nosie.
A samoroby mają koszty ok. 1800 zł/m2

----------


## Misterhajt

> Czytelnicy, którzy wchodzą na ten watek, z pewnością wolą posłuchać rad tych, którym się udało (lub prawie udało)


Niestety, ale tych, którym się PRAWIE UDAŁO, jest przytłaczająca większość. 
Takie "PRAWIE" to są dodatkowe koszta, które wahają się od 50 tys. do 150 tys. zł.
Także proszę nie naginać rzeczywistości, bo takim podejściem do sprawy, że a nuż się uda, tylko krzywdę ludziom można wyrządzić.

EDIT:
Aha! Zrozumcie w końcu do jasnej cholery!, że stan deweloperski to nie jest koniec budowy!! To nie jest DOM, w którym da się mieszkać! 
Zamieszkać, owszem, na siłę się da, ale gdzie do końca tego przedsięwzięcia? Daleko - powiadam wam...

----------


## Elfir

Jakie "naginanie rzeczywistości"?  
Mam rachunki, bo musiałam rozliczać się szczegółowo z bankiem, na dodatek były podstawą do odliczenia VAT. Wiem ile kosztowała mnie budowa.

Wykańczam sobie powoli dom od 3 lat. Prawie rok miałam prowizoryczną kuchnię. Dopiero w tym roku wykończyłam własną sypialnię i łazienkę na piętrze. Jeszcze jest sporo wydatków, ale komfort życia we własnym domu z własnym ogrodem jest nie do przecenienia, nawet jeśli spora część tego ogrodu to jeszcze chwasty. Bez parapetów da się żyć  :smile: 

Jak ktoś kupuje mieszkanie na rynku pierwotnym w stanie deweloperskim, to też ma w pakiecie parkiet i meble w kuchni? Czy to ceny mieszkania musi doliczyć koszt jego wykończenia?

----------


## surgi22

Wszystko zależy od tego jakie kto ma wymagania. Można tak jak piszesz Elfir przy dużym nakładzie własnej pracy i rygorystycznej kontroli wydatków zbudować dom 100-120 m2 w cenie 300 tys., nie będzie to jednak w pełni  wyposażony dom. Najdroższe jest wykończenie i wyposażenie domu - można kupić kran za 50PLN a można i za 5000 PLN , wykładzina za 15PLN/m2 lub kamień 1000PLN/m2 itp itd.

----------


## Bracianka

Praktycznie każdy, kto buduje na kredyt musi mieć rygorystycznie liczone wydatki. To nic nadzwyczajnego. Wprowadziłam się mając wykończony dół i jedną łazienkę. Na górze były zrobione ściany na gotowo, panele położone, drzwi wstawione i łóżko. Reszta powoli, powoli, ale na koszt budowy jakoś szczególnie to nie wpłynęło, raczej na szybsze uwolnienie się od kosztów wynajmu.

----------


## Elfir

surgi - przecież piszemy, że 300 tyś jest możliwe przy małym domu do stanu deweloperskiego a nie do stanu marmurów na podłodze, dębowych mebli i basenu ogrodowego.

Staram się nie odpowiadać na pytania w stylu "czy zbuduję ten dom "pod klucz". Właśnie nie wiedząc, co "pod klucz" jest człowiekowi potrzebne. 
A do odbioru domu w NB koszty potrafię +/- oszacować.


PS. W innym wątku dziewczyna zastanawia się czy kupić na ścianę designerską mozaikę do toalety gościnnej. Jej koszt jest równy wykończeniu jednej pełnoprogramowej łazienki u mnie  :smile: . To taka anegdotka o tym, co dla kogo oznacza "pod klucz".

----------


## kajzer83

> pł*n* czy pł*d*?
> 
> 
> 
> Samochodu nie będziesz trzymał w garażu? Bo jednostanowiskowy, to akurat na graty w które się w domu obrasta.
> Wentylację masz grawitacyjną?
> Od drogi chcesz mieć taras, duże przeszklenia a od ogrodu tylko mini okienka? Czy może stawiasz dom w najdalszym miejscu patrząc od drogi?
> 
> 
> ...


Wjazd oczywiscie południowy zachód. dlatego dom bedzie przesuniety jak najglebiej dzialki. Taras wyjdzie od drogi. 
Wentylacja  natomiast bedzie mechaniczna.
Szacuje zamknąc sie w kwocie 500 tys bez dzialki.Mam nadzieje ze starczy !!!

----------


## delfinea25

mnie czeka wykończenie i to mnie przeraża trochę  :smile:

----------


## margolcia2908

U mnie "trochę" to mało powiedziane. Wykończenie- :bash:  co do czego pasuje......

----------


## surgi22

Macie panie pole do popisu . :cool:

----------


## blaszana kotka

Człowiekowi już na wstępie rzucają kłody pod nogi. Otóż działka, którą posiadam znajduje się na terenie, gdzie MPZP nie obowiązuje. Trzeba więc wystąpić o WZ. Tak też zrobiłam mając na uwadze ten oto projekt (z małymi modyfikacjami, które by obniżyły koszty budowy) http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/talita/
Za przeproszeniem sz...g trafił moje marzenia, bo WZ zabudowy nakazują kąt nachylenia dachu 35-45 stopni, nie niższy. Nie chcą popuścić nawet o 5 stopni. A przecież robiąc w tym projekcie dach 35 stopni stworzyłabym brzydkiego potwora w czapce krasnala Hałabały (dzieci w lat 80-tych pewnie wiedzą o czym piszę  :smile:  ). Dobrze, że nie kupiłam projektu  :big tongue: 

No i teraz znowu szukanie, szukanie i szukanie. Boje się, że skończy się na indywidualnym projekcie, a ten jest o wiele droższy :/ Czy ktoś widział projekt parterówki z dachem 35 stopni (może być dwuspadowy), która nie wygląda karykaturalnie?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Człowiekowi już na wstępie rzucają kłody pod nogi. Otóż działka, którą posiadam znajduje się na terenie, gdzie MPZP nie obowiązuje. Trzeba więc wystąpić o WZ. Tak też zrobiłam mając na uwadze ten oto projekt (z małymi modyfikacjami, które by obniżyły koszty budowy) http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/talita/
> Za przeproszeniem sz...g trafił moje marzenia, bo WZ zabudowy nakazują kąt nachylenia dachu 35-45 stopni, nie niższy. Nie chcą popuścić nawet o 5 stopni. A przecież robiąc w tym projekcie dach 35 stopni stworzyłabym brzydkiego potwora w czapce krasnala Hałabały (dzieci w lat 80-tych pewnie wiedzą o czym piszę  ). Dobrze, że nie kupiłam projektu 
> 
> No i teraz znowu szukanie, szukanie i szukanie. Boje się, że skończy się na indywidualnym projekcie, a ten jest o wiele droższy :/ Czy ktoś widział projekt parterówki z dachem 35 stopni (może być dwuspadowy), która nie wygląda karykaturalnie?



Jest sporo domów parterowych lub parterowych z poddaszem użytkowym z kątem 35 stopni.
Sami budujemy dom parterowy z dachem nachylonym o 35 stopni ...

No cóż tak to jest ...

Mi sie podobają domy w płaskimi dachami ale WZ nie pozwalają i trzeba szukać takiego projektu który się podoba i spełnia WZ i tyle ...

----------


## VanS1

Mam pytanie czy ten wątek dotyczy domu za 300 tysięcy z działką i wykończeniem? 

Co myślicie o budżecie ok 350 tys. zł za metraż 130 m2 + garaż 20 m2. Wszystko miałaby robić firma zlecona. Liczę oczywiście tylko stan deweloperski.

----------


## ag2a

Zależy od projektu jesli to będzie prosty projekt to pewnie tak! To jest bez działki ale jak Ty szukasz działki w Skórzewie to drugie tyle na działkę. Ewentualnie trochę dalej za 100 tys

----------


## VanS1

Działka już kupiona w bardzo dobrej cenie. Pozostaje ~ 500k na wprowadzenie.

----------


## maciuspala

Ja bardzo rygorystycznie podchodzę do wydatków ( bo kasy mało) i dopiero po rozpoczęciu budowy widać ile nie przewidzianych kosztów dochodzi podczas prac.
Ostatnio musiałem dokupić desek i stempli oraz okazuje się że dużo bloczków jest uszkodzonych i trzeba domowic dodatkowy transport.A tego nie było w planach.
Ale prosty domek da się wybudować za 300 tyś ale trochę trzeba przy nim popracować a nie tylko stać z batem nad wykonawcami.

----------


## ag2a

Jaki projekt to może łatwiej określić będzie. To gdzie w końcu ta działka? Czemu zrezygnowałeś z developerki?

----------


## VanS1

Skórzewo. Projektu jeszcze nie mam ale celujemy w prosty bez balkonów, lukranów etc.

----------


## ag2a

Jeśli będzie prosty projekt to dacie radę.

----------


## elaaga

Witam ,mnie się podoba taki domek może ktoś mądry i obeznany przybliżył by mi orientacyjne koszty  :smile: 
Niby jest szacowany na 161 tyś SSZ czy to realne.
Murator C258 Dom z historią WAJ2013

----------


## Busters

a co ci po ssz? bedziesz w golych scianach mieszkal? ssz to 1/3 kosztow. Mnie ssz kosztowal niewiele wiecej a mam 170m2, ale ssz to dopiero rozgrzewka  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

przeniosłam dyskusję o projektach do właściwego wątku: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...tpliwościami

----------


## [email protected]

Chciałbym poznać wasze zdanie na temat projektów, do których linki wkleję poniżej. Proszę podać wady i ewentualnie zalety tych projektów oraz który z nich będzie najtańszy w budowie. Projekt numer 2 i 3 jest bardzo do siebie podobny, jednak ceny do SSZ według strony extradom są dosyć wyraźne. Dlatego raczej nie ma co się tym sugerować.

Projekt nr. 1
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...rsja-b-WOJ1015

projekt nr. 2
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...jusz-3-WRW1279

Projekt nr. 3
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-enzo-3-WRW1273

----------


## Busters

Jak dla mnie wszystkie te budynki beda kosztowac porownywalnie przy zastosowaniu tych samych technologii.
Projekty 2/3 maja fundamenty po obrysie tylko wiec to moze troche obnizyc koszt, ale niekoniecznie - zalezy jaka wiezba czy wiazary czy tradycyjna
Projekt nr 1 ma tez wiekszy taraz wiec to moze podniesc koncowy koszt.

----------


## Kemotxb

Projekt 2 i 3 niby mają możliwość zagospodarowania poddasza co nie do końca chyba jest możliwe w takiej konfiguracji bo nie ma żadnej ściany nośnej wewnątrz. Dach pewnie oparty jest na konstrukcji wiązarowej więc jakakolwiek adaptacja poddasza będzie drogą opcją.

----------


## [email protected]

To co by trzeba było wykonać, aby móc zrobić adaptację poddasza?

----------


## Kemotxb

Zależy co chcesz mieć na poddaszu ... jeśli graciarnię/strych na lekkie rzeczy to nośność stropu może być niewielka, ale jeśli chcesz mieć pełny pokój lub pokoje to wtedy konieczna będzie adaptacja i zmiana konstrukcji wewnątrz budynku lub całkowita zmiana stropu na inny, i tym samym konstrukcji dachu. Po rysunkach z www to ciężko powiedzieć co i jak, dopiero projekt powie co i jak

----------


## [email protected]

Chciałbym zmienić strop na lany albo terriva. Pewnie by też trzeba było zrobić jakieś ściany nośne wewnętrzne. 
Czy projektant lokalny wykona takie zmiany i jakie to są koszta? Oraz jaki byłby koszt w praktyce mniejwiecej? 10-20 tys dodatkowo?

----------


## Kemotxb

Architekt adaptujący może wykonać takie zmiany jeśli ma do tego uprawnienia (albo zleci to komuś innemu), lub mogą one być już w projekcie gotowym przewidziane jako opcja dodatkowa. Musiałbyś się dowiedzieć w biurze w którym zamierzasz kupić projekt. No i co najważniejsze autor projektu musi wyrazić zgodę na zmiany w projekcie takim oświadczeniem dołączonym do projektu. Tam są wypunktowane dopuszczalne zmiany podczas adaptacji. Z reguły gotowce są sprzedawane ze zgodą na zmiany w szerokim zakresie więc myślę że nie będzie z tym problemu. Żeby był strop lany (monolit) muszą być jakieś wsparcia bo rozpiętości są duże, trzeba zamienić środkowe ściany działowe na grubsze, nośne i przeliczyć strop, oraz dodać fundament pod zamienione ściany bo na wylewce tego nie postawisz. Tak więc koszty takiego zabiegu mogą sięgnąć nawet tych 20 tysięcy.

----------


## Elfir

adaptacja stropu może być równa kosztowi zaprojektowania domu od nowa.

----------


## pesce

Buduję bardzo podobny dom do projektu AJR , nie zdecydowałam się jednak na strop lany. 
Dach mam mniejszy, bo 180 m2 i zupełnie bez żadnych załamań . Różnica pomiędzy samą robocizną ( postawienie dachu przez moich wykonawców to 15 tys. złotych i materiał. oczywiście też czas. Za wiązary z montażem i transportem zapłacę 19 tys.
Odpadł mi strop lany (deski, zbrojenie , beton, stemple, czas) . Buduję dom na teraz, na nasze potrzeby, nie planuję powiększac go, przy wiązarach pozostaje mi do dyspozycji spory kawałek strychu do przechowywania (co przy małym domu  bez garażu jest nieocenione).
Jesli chcesz dom z poddaszem, to zrób normalny dom a nie parterówkę, bo wtedy masz mniejsze fundamenty i dach, 
Elfir jak zwykle trafnie podsumowała - zmiana stropu narzuca zmianę konstrukcji a to już jest dośc kosztowna zmiana.

----------


## Kemotxb

Lekki strop jest tani tylko na początku, później przy wykończeniu koszt się zwiększa i może być wyższy niż koszt stropu lanego, oczywiście jeśli strych nigdy nie będzie nigdy użytkowy to nie ma sensu lać monolitu. Co do adaptacji to nie przesadzajmy z tą kwotą za zmianę stropu, może być kosztowne ale nie musi wszystko zależy od tego co jest w projekcie gotowym uwzględnione. Normalnego piętra w domu czasem nie da się zrobić bo zabrania tego MPZP albo WZ, albo działka jest nieforemna, wąska, wtedy poddasze jest jedyną opcją.

----------


## [email protected]

Mi chodzi, aby mieć możliwość adaptacji poddasza w przyszłości, a nie od razu. Dlatego na dole muszę mieć około 100m. Czyli lepszym rozwiązaniem byłby projekt numer 1 (ajr 03 b), który już ma ściany wewnętrzne nośne oraz w projekcie jest strop gęstożebrowy. Czy jakbym podniósł w tym domu ściankę kolankową o jeden, dwa pustaki to ten dom nie wyglądałby komicznie? 

pesce jaki buduje Pan dom?

----------


## pesce

Kemot, oczywiście zgadzam się z Tobą. Sama mam bardzo nieforemną działkę i były cyrki przy wstawieniu domu na niej . Pershing jednak wybrał parterówkę, a poddasze chce kiedys wykończyc. Więc jeśli liczyc Parterówkę z poddaszem do użytku, to potem jeszcze będzie musiał ocieplić połacie dachu.
No chyba, że traktujemy monolit tylko jako "spięcie" konstrukcji i mamy zarazem sufit .

----------


## pesce

> Mi chodzi, aby mieć możliwość adaptacji poddasza w przyszłości, a nie od razu. Dlatego na dole muszę mieć około 100m. Czyli lepszym rozwiązaniem byłby projekt numer 1 (ajr 03 b), który już ma ściany wewnętrzne nośne oraz w projekcie jest strop gęstożebrowy. Czy jakbym podniósł w tym domu ściankę kolankową o jeden, dwa pustaki to ten dom nie wyglądałby komicznie? 
> 
> pesce jaki buduje Pan dom?


Projekt indywidualny, 102 m2 pow. użytkowej

----------


## [email protected]

A ile Pani zapłaciła za ten projekt indywidualny? 
I proszę zobaczyć jeszcze ten projekt, czy w tym domu można bez problemu adaptować poddasze?
https://www.domenadom.pl/produkty/307/timor-3.html

----------


## pesce

Projekt był robiony "po  przyjacielsku" i kosztował ponad 5 tys. 
Projekt jest fajny, prosty obrys fundamentów, podobny do poprzednich . W projekcie jest strop Teriva lub monolit, więc nie trzeba  żadnych zmian wprowadzać, tylko schody są przewidziane -strychowe.

----------


## quardian

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!

Jak większość z Was, stajemy z żoną przed wyborem decyzją o budowie własnego domu. Po dość owocnych negocjacjach nasz wybór padł na projekt: http://postawdom24.pl/pl/p/Projekt-d...-5-NOWOSC-/318

Dane: posiadamy działkę, droga do działki jest, woda na działce jest, prąd 10 m od działki, gazu nie chcemy.

Metoda budowy: ekipy, poza elektryką i częścią prac wykończeniowych takich jak, położenie paneli, kafelkowanie, biały montaż, malowanie.

Założenia: piec na ekogroszek, szambo, brak udziwnień (odkurzacze centralne, rekuperacja, pompy ciepła itp)

Poza tym wszystkie prace poza domem (ogród, ogrodzenie, kostka itp) planowane są już po zakończeniu budowy, z pieniędzy jakie zarobimy podczas budowy.

Pytanie, czy realne jest zmieścić się z tym domkiem do stanu pod klucz w 400 tys? Zakładam materiały i ekipy w średnich cenach, plus meble do sypialni, salonu i pokoju dziecka już mamy..

----------


## Elfir

a gdzie tam chcesz piec na ekogroszek wstawić?

----------


## wally666

Pewnie tam gdzie jest zaznaczona kotlownia (6.9m2)

----------


## Elfir

Jednym słowem pył węglowy w przejściu do garażu z którego korzysta się codziennie. Super. Ciekawe ile razy w tygodniu trzeba myć okno w węglowej kotłowni?

----------


## quardian

Dzięki za troskę o kurz i pył, ale czy ktoś odpowie na moje pytanie?

----------


## compi

Kotłownia węglowa kiedyś musiała mieć min. 8 m2. CHYBA.

----------


## ig0r-

> Dzięki za troskę o kurz i pył, ale czy ktoś odpowie na moje pytanie?


Myślę, że kwota jest realna uwzględniając także pracę własną i to, że część takich rzeczy jak podjazd, ogrodzenie nie będzie z zaplanowanego budżetu robione. 
Posłuchaj innych jeżeli chodzi o umiejscowienie kotłowni, najlepiej było by ją wyrzucić w miejsce schowka na końcu garażu. W poprzednim domu podobnie mieliśmy kotłownie z piecem na ekogroszek i nie jest to fajne rozwiązanie.

----------


## cob_ra

> Dzięki za troskę o kurz i pył, ale czy ktoś odpowie na moje pytanie?


Oczywiście, my na swój dom wydaliśmy prawie 370k. Stan do zamieszkania zprawie wszystkimi meblami, jedynie mieliśmy meblościankę i ona poszła do pokoju najmłodszej. Reszte info masz w stopce. Kwota jest za sam dom bez kosztów przepisania działki.

----------


## quardian

> Posłuchaj innych jeżeli chodzi o umiejscowienie kotłowni, najlepiej było by ją wyrzucić w miejsce schowka na końcu garażu. W poprzednim domu podobnie mieliśmy kotłownie z piecem na ekogroszek i nie jest to fajne rozwiązanie.


Dzięki za odpowiedzi. 

Co do tego kotła, to nie chciałem zabrzmieć złośliwie lub arogancko, po prostu temat mamy już przemyślany i kotłownia będzie pewnie tak jak mówicie, za garażem. Poza tym mieszkałem rok w domku gdzie kotłownia ma bardzo podobne umiejscowienie do tego z projektu, i nie było w ogóle problemu z brudem, starczy tylko regularnie (nie nadzwyczajnie) przetrzeć w kotłowni..

----------


## kaszpir007

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi. 
> 
> Co do tego kotła, to nie chciałem zabrzmieć złośliwie lub arogancko, po prostu temat mamy już przemyślany i kotłownia będzie pewnie tak jak mówicie, za garażem. Poza tym mieszkałem rok w domku gdzie kotłownia ma bardzo podobne umiejscowienie do tego z projektu, i nie było w ogóle problemu z brudem, starczy tylko regularnie (nie nadzwyczajnie) przetrzeć w kotłowni..


Przez 6 lat paliłem w kotle na ekogroszek. 
Jakiejś tragedii nie było bo jak wybierałem to wybrałem dobrze dopasowany , z dobrą elektroniką i dobrej konstrukcji ale po pewnym czasie pamiętanie o czyszczeniu , o wywalaniu popiołu , o załadunku , o czyszczeniu kotłowni mocno wkurzało i denerwowało ...

Osobiście uważam że do nowego domu kocioł na ekogroszek to nieporozumienie ...

----------


## tkaczor123

> Przez 6 lat paliłem w kotle na ekogroszek. 
> Jakiejś tragedii nie było bo jak wybierałem to wybrałem dobrze dopasowany , z dobrą elektroniką i dobrej konstrukcji ale po pewnym czasie pamiętanie o czyszczeniu , o wywalaniu popiołu , o załadunku , o czyszczeniu kotłowni mocno wkurzało i denerwowało ...
> 
> Osobiście uważam że do nowego domu kocioł na ekogroszek to nieporozumienie ...


Co mają powiedzieć Ci którzy mają kominek w salonie też nieporozumienie?
Co do umiejscowienia kotłownia fajnie jakby znajdowała się za garażem.
Pytanie jest jeszcze gdzie będziesz składował opał.
Myślę że w wspomnianej kwocie zmieścisz się, bo nie robisz zagospodarowania terenu i troszkę pracy własnej.

----------


## compi

Porównanie kominka do kotłowni zawsze mnie bawiło. Palisz w nim nie jeśli się znudzi lub masz lenia. Kotłowni raczej nie opuścisz zimą.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Porównanie kominka do kotłowni zawsze mnie bawiło. Palisz w nim nie jeśli się znudzi lub masz lenia. Kotłowni raczej nie opuścisz zimą.


Kumpel nie ma gazu pali jako jedyne źródło ciepła właśnie kominkiem. Teraz właśnie będzie wymieniał na najnowszy model. Coś wspominał o 20 tyś ale full serwis ma być kominek ze sterownikiem i samoczynnym rozpalaniem.

----------


## compi

Jak lubi i mu się to kalkuluje to czemu nie? Swoim kilka lat temu podczas lekkiej zimy również opędziliśmy ją paląc grabem. Dało się wytrzymać, ale to było pierwszy i ostatni raz. Po prostu brakowało nam ciepłej podłogówki. Remontu po tej zimie nie było  :smile: .

----------


## kolo004

Ja mam już prawie ocieplenie i kwota obecnie 192 tys. ale duży wkład pracy własnej. W środku jest elektryka prawie ale nie ma tynków i rekuperacji i wykończenia. Myślę, że w 300 może się zmieszczę. Dom energooszczędny 0,16  przenikalność na płycie fundamentowej ze szkłem piankowym, 
]http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?239058-nowe-mo%C5%BCe-nie-znaczy-gorsze_-p%C5%82yta-fundamentowa-na-szkle-piankowym-i-prefabrykat/page2

----------


## Elfir

> Kumpel nie ma gazu pali jako jedyne źródło ciepła właśnie kominkiem. Teraz właśnie będzie wymieniał na najnowszy model. Coś wspominał o *20 tyś* ale full serwis ma być kominek ze sterownikiem i samoczynnym rozpalaniem.


Ciekawe ile to lat grzania czystym prądem (a trzeba jeszcze doliczyć drewno)?

----------


## wally666

Elfir, a kto Ci podpisze odbior domu z pradem jako jedyne zrodlo pradu?

----------


## Kemotxb

> Elfir, a kto Ci podpisze odbior domu z pradem jako jedyne zrodlo pradu?


ehm weź no to przetłumacz jakoś ...  :wink:

----------


## tkaczor123

> Ciekawe ile to lat grzania czystym prądem (a trzeba jeszcze doliczyć drewno)?


Nie wiem nie liczyłem tego,za drewno wiem że płaci 160zł za m3, widocznie lubi palić.
Gość w tamtym roku zakupił telewizor tak to słuchał radia, takie miał podejście.
Rożni są ludzie.

----------


## wally666

> ehm weź no to przetłumacz jakoś ...


faktycznie koslawo wyszlo, sorka  :smile:  

Chodzi o fakt, ze zgodnie z Warunkami Technicznymi WT2017, oficjalnie nie masz wiekszych szans na spelnienie warunku Ep= 95kWh/m2 przy COP=1 czyli na czystym pradzie, mimo ze przy dobrze zaizolowanym domu instalacja i eksploatacja moze byc w dluzszym rozrachunku najekonomiczniejszym rozwiazaniem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Chodzi o fakt, ze zgodnie z Warunkami Technicznymi WT2017, oficjalnie nie masz wiekszych szans na spelnienie warunku Ep= 95kWh/m2 przy COP=1 czyli na czystym pradzie, mimo ze przy dobrze zaizolowanym domu instalacja i eksploatacja moze byc w dluzszym rozrachunku najekonomiczniejszym rozwiazaniem.


A  kto to sprawdza przy odbiorze? PChE masz tylko  przy składaniu papierów do PnB. Nie trzeba potem świadectwa energetycznego ani nikt tego nie sprawdza.

----------


## wally666

Dlatego napisalem "oficjalnie"  :smile:  Poza tym, Kaizen ja sie tutaj sugerowalem wlasnie Twoimi obliczeniami wiec co mi teraz mieszasz w glowie!

----------


## rafalowy

Dom pod jarząbem 8n   https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m50069981b25ea
W kwietniu start!  :smile:  Ciekawe czy wystarczy 300 tyś zł firmami.. Ogrzewanie podłogowe (gazowe), jedno okno narożne ze słupkiem, mniejszy taras, nie wiemy czy robić kominek i reku. Hm?

----------


## przemo1

> Dom pod jarząbem 8n   https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m50069981b25ea
> W kwietniu start!  Ciekawe czy wystarczy 300 tyś zł firmami.. Ogrzewanie podłogowe (gazowe), jedno okno narożne ze słupkiem, mniejszy taras, nie wiemy czy robić kominek i reku. Hm?


Czy robić kominek? - na pewno dobrze to sobie przemyśleć (łącznie z kwestią przechowania opału w domu i na zewnątrz) i zapoznać się z szeroką argumentacją w tutejszych wątkach (bez "znieczulenia" będzie ciężko  :smile: )
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C3%B3w-w-domu-)
i
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ominki-w-domu-!
 - ważne, żeby decyzja była świadoma.
Na etapie budowy robić instalację wentylacji mechanicznej + zasilanie el. do centralki, ew. rekuperator dołożyć później.

Jedno okno narożne... Zróbcie sobie wizualkę elewacji w takiej wersji, nie wiem czy będzie to dla Was estetycznie wyglądało.
POWODZENIA  :smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

> A  kto to sprawdza przy odbiorze? PChE masz tylko  przy składaniu papierów do PnB. Nie trzeba potem świadectwa energetycznego ani nikt tego nie sprawdza.


Hmmm ...


No widzisz ...

A u mnie w projekcie miałem gaz + kominek. 
Zmieniłem gaz na pompę ciepła.

Na początku myślałem o rezygnacji z kominka to podczas adaptacji pani powiedziała aby nie rezygnować bo będą problemy z pozwoleniem na budowę.

Ostatnio robiłem odbiór domu. Nadzór budowlany kazał dostarczyć poza odbiorami wszystkich instalacji oświadczenie kierownika budowy że instalacja kominowa jest zgodna z projektem i sprawna ...

Nie wiem więc jak to wygląda ale u mnie nie wiem czy dostałbym pozwolenie na dom grzany tylko prądem. Zapewne nadgorliwość urzędników ale jak robiłem odbiór domu to potrzebna było sporo pieczątek , podpisów , oświadczeń ...

----------


## Kaizen

> Ostatnio robiłem odbiór domu. Nadzór budowlany kazał dostarczyć poza odbiorami wszystkich instalacji oświadczenie kierownika budowy że instalacja kominowa jest zgodna z projektem i sprawna ...


Komin. To specyficzna, mocno rygorystycznie pilnowana rzecz. Wiesz, że masz obowiązek robić też regularne jego przeglądy?
Ale co/czy coś do niego podłączyłeś ktoś sprawdzał? Pytał chociaż o to?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Komin. To specyficzna, mocno rygorystycznie pilnowana rzecz. Wiesz, że masz obowiązek robić też regularne jego przeglądy?
> Ale co/czy coś do niego podłączyłeś ktoś sprawdzał? Pytał chociaż o to?


Nie sprawdzał , ale też nadzór wymagał pisemka z podpisem KB że instalacja kominowa jest sprawna i zgodna z projektem ...

U mnie kominek jeszcze nie podłączony , ale gdyby nie było tego co miało by być to KB by nie podpisał i nie napisał oświadczenia . Druga rzecz jaką pisałem nie dostałem bym pozwolenia na budowę na dom zasilany TYLKO prądem (pompa ciepła).

Być może są gminy/miasta gdzie aż tacy "upierdliwi" urzednicy nie są i uda się wybudować dom zasilany tylko prądem bez żadnego awaryjnego zasilania , ale u mnie tak nie było i wymagane było mnóstwo szczegółowych oświadczeń zarówno od KB jak i osoby z uprawnieniami do odbiorów instalacji ...

Co do przeglądu wiem o tym. Mam kominiarza który za 50zł mi robił przeglądy z papierkiem , więc wydatek nie duży a i tak bardziej zalezy na papierku , bo przy kominie stalowym pionowym i kominku raczej nie będzie co czyscić .

----------


## Kaizen

> U mnie kominek jeszcze nie podłączony , ale gdyby nie było tego co miało by być to KB by nie podpisał i nie napisał oświadczenia . Druga rzecz jaką pisałem nie dostałem bym pozwolenia na budowę na dom zasilany TYLKO prądem (pompa ciepła).


Właśnie o tym rozmawiamy, że papiery dotyczące zapotrzebowania energetycznego potrzebne są tylko na etapie PnB. Przecież teraz mógłbyś grzać grzałką - i nikt tego nie wie, nikt tego nie sprawdza na etapie zgłoszenia do użytkowania. Komin nie świadczy o tym, że go używasz ani co do niego podłączasz (śmieciucha, gaz, kominek czy jeszcze coś innego).

----------


## matiix

> Dom pod jarząbem 8n   https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m50069981b25ea
> W kwietniu start!  Ciekawe czy wystarczy 300 tyś zł firmami.. Ogrzewanie podłogowe (gazowe), jedno okno narożne ze słupkiem, mniejszy taras, nie wiemy czy robić kominek i reku. Hm?


Moim  zdaniem  nię  będzie  łatwo , bo zawsze  w  czasie  roboty  wyjdzie  a to  sobie  chciałbym  dołożyć i inne. Na pewno  zmiana okien  narożnych  na  zwykłe  obniży  koszty. Ja bym nie  oszczędzał na  izolacji pod  wyleke 15-20cm  nie  10cm. Kominek tylko  i  wyłącznie   dla  relaksu, oraz  kocioł  gazowy  nie  większy jak  12kw. Sam  biłem się z  myślami  czy  kominek z  płaszcze  wodnym  robić  ale  się  rozmyśliłem  i  postawie  sobie na  lekko  chłodniejsze  dni  ładny  kominek  sam  lub   koze  fikuśna.

----------


## matiix

> Witam wszystkich serdecznie!.


Moim  zdaniem  dasz rade. Mam podobny  projekt  z102gp  ale  po przeróbkach ( brak  wykurzu, garaż  obniżony o 0,5m, dom po  stronie  garażu  wydłużony o 0,5m zamiast  wykurzu i  z  półpiętra wyjście  na  przyszły   strych  lub    duży  pokój 28m  co  znacznie  powiększyło miejsce  w  domu i  będzie  nie  ogrzewane  na razie  i  zamknięte  drzwiami).
Wymiary  domu  mamy  podobne  tylko j a stawiałem  na  bloczkach  fundamentowych  zalewanych,  oraz  z  Porothermu Dryfix  stawiane  na piance nie  zaprawie  ( droższe pustaki  szlifowane  )  do  tego  dachówka  brass v9  okna  trzyszybowe  kolor  szczotkowane  aluminium  na  ciepłych  parapetach    wykończony  dach  z  kominami, podpięty  prąd i  woda  z  projektami  i  koszt  w tym momencie  170tys/zł.

----------


## matiix

> Ja mam już prawie ocieplenie i kwota obecnie 192 tys. ale duży wkład pracy własnej. W środku jest elektryka prawie ale nie ma tynków i rekuperacji i wykończenia.


Robić ocieplenie  zewnętrze  nie mając  tynków  w  środku i  wylewek  to  rzadkość.

----------


## tkaczor123

Też tak myślę najpierw tynki wylewki, a potem ocieplenie.

----------


## ZzKB

Witam wszystkich.
A oto moje marzenie https://z500.pl/projekt/16128/Z381,p...niami-na-100m2 ,
które mamy zamiar zrealizować za kwotę do 300 tys.
Do wyrzucenia zabudowa nad tarasem, która wydaje się być kosztochłonna. Poza tym zastanawiamy się nad zmianą stropu z drewnianego na terivę.
Wahamy się co będzie w tym przypadku lepszym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## Elfir

po co ci w ogóle strop w parterówce?

----------


## ZzKB

chcemy mieć składzik różnych gratów na strychu  :Smile:  Dom jest dość mały i wydaje mi się, że dobrze byłoby zagospodarować poddasze w tym celu. Podobno stropy drewniane równie dobrze się sprawdzają, wystarczy wyłożyć płytami OSB.

----------


## Elfir

no to się zastanów ile kosztować będzie robienie stropu i schodów a ile poszerzenie domu o sporą szafę gospodarczą  :big grin:

----------


## ZzKB

poszerzenie domu? około 4 tysięcy zmiana w samym projekcie, plus wiadomo większy, metraż większe koszty budowy. Bez stropu, zwiększy się również kubatura, większe koszty ogrzewania. Teraz nie ma miejsca na schody, przewidziany jedynie właz na strych. A poddasze tak czy siak jest w tym projekcie, wolna przestrzeń. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że strop lany czy teriva wyjdzie o wieeeleee drożej niż drewniany...  Można postawić blaszak obok domu i problem rozwiązany  :Smile:

----------


## feliape

hej hej

----------


## arturo13

Jak nie masz dużo pieniędzy na budowę to odpuść tematy typu strop pod graciarnie. Takie sprawy spokojnie załatwisz na luzie po budowie, czy to na stropie drewnianym czy lanym czy jako osobny budynek gospodarczy/garaż/spiżarnia.

----------


## Kaizen

> chcemy mieć składzik różnych gratów na strychu


Wygląda, jakby nie było ściany kolankowej. Jak na strop położysz ze 30-40cm izolacji, to się okaże, że wydajesz kilkanaście czy kilkadziesiąt tysięcy, żeby mieć z 30m2 o wysokości >1,8m. Koszmarny koszt jak za taką funkcjonalność tylko dla składziku. Taniej i wygodniej będzie postawić jakąś wiatę czy garaż.

----------


## ZzKB

No tak, te 300 tys. w kredyciku to chyba nie jest dużo  :Smile:  ale zadecydować o rodzaju stropu muszę niestety wcześniej.

----------


## ZzKB

> Wygląda, jakby nie było ściany kolankowej. Jak na strop położysz ze 30-40cm izolacji, to się okaże, że wydajesz kilkanaście czy kilkadziesiąt tysięcy, żeby mieć z 30m2 o wysokości >1,8m. Koszmarny koszt jak za taką funkcjonalność tylko dla składziku. Taniej i wygodniej będzie postawić jakąś wiatę czy garaż.


Niestety też się tego obawiam, że stracę przestrzeń przy zmianie stropu z drewnianego na terivę. Ścianki kolankowej nie ma. W planie wiązary. Jeszcze nie konsultowaliśmy tego projektu szczegółowo z murarzem ani innym fachowcem. Wstępnie powiedziano nam, że zmienić strop możemy w porozumieniu z kierownikiem budowy bez zmian w papierach. Generalnie większość osób odradza nam drewniany strop jako ten gorszy.

----------


## ZzKB

Ale tak summa summarum, czy tylko mi jako laikowi budowlanemu wydaje się, że projekt raczej nie należy do tych budżetożernych i skromnie da radę zamieszkać w takim domu, nie przekraczając założonego budżetu 300 tys.? Słowa pokrzepienia - Yes, you can  :Smile:  
Niestety pracy własnej w realizacji nie będzie zbyt wiele, natomiast nie przewidujemy marmurów, etc.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale tak summa summarum, czy tylko mi jako laikowi budowlanemu wydaje się, że projekt raczej nie należy do tych budżetożernych i skromnie da radę zamieszkać w takim domu, nie przekraczając założonego budżetu 300 tys.?


Jak zadajesz sobie pytanie, czy zmienić wiązary na terivę i tradycyjną więźbę, bo lepiej - to nie ma szans. Na każdym kroku musisz szukać oszczędności jak najmniej obciążających jakość/funkcjonalność.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Ale tak summa summarum, czy tylko mi jako laikowi budowlanemu wydaje się, że projekt raczej nie należy do tych budżetożernych i skromnie da radę zamieszkać w takim domu, nie przekraczając założonego budżetu 300 tys.? Słowa pokrzepienia - Yes, you can  
> Niestety pracy własnej w realizacji nie będzie zbyt wiele, natomiast nie przewidujemy marmurów, etc.


Obecnie ceny materiałów szybują do góry , ceny usług to już kosmos ..
Jak dla mnie nie ma żadnej szansy na wybudowanie pod klucz. Jak uda się stan deweloperski przy cenie 300tys to będzie wielki sukces ..

Wyceny na stronach w większości są mocno zaniżone aby znaleźć chętnych na zakup projektu i budowę i są w nich zawarte niekatulane ceny usług i materiałów ...

----------


## dwiecegly

> Ale tak summa summarum, czy tylko mi jako laikowi budowlanemu wydaje się, że projekt raczej nie należy do tych budżetożernych i skromnie da radę zamieszkać w takim domu, nie przekraczając założonego budżetu 300 tys.? Słowa pokrzepienia - Yes, you can  
> Niestety pracy własnej w realizacji nie będzie zbyt wiele, natomiast nie przewidujemy marmurów, etc.


Szczerze nie, absolutnie nie, cokolwiek napiszą ci teoretycy z forum.

----------


## e_gregor

W obecnej chwili można mocno oszczedzić tylko na pracy, czyli robiąc samemu. Nawet wybierajac np tanie kafelki czy tanie pokrycie dachu fachowcy za wykonanie wezmę krocie. Swój prosty dom postawię za około 220-250 tys. zł (z wszystkimi pozwoleniami, papierami, itp.) Prawie wszystko robiłem sam - poza wstawianiem okien, montażem wiązarów, posadzkami. Policz do tego pracę murarzy, dekarzy, elektyrka, hydraulika, wykończeniówkę. Sam fundament to moze być ze 15 tysiaków za robociznę.

----------


## Nurek_

> Ale tak summa summarum, czy tylko mi jako laikowi budowlanemu wydaje się, że projekt raczej nie należy do tych budżetożernych i skromnie da radę zamieszkać w takim domu, nie przekraczając założonego budżetu 300 tys.? Słowa pokrzepienia - Yes, you can  
> Niestety pracy własnej w realizacji nie będzie zbyt wiele, natomiast nie przewidujemy marmurów, etc.


Bedzie ciężko. Sam jestem w trakcie realizacji takiego taniego projektu i wcale tak tanio i pięknie nie jest. Jak już się zacznie, to zobaczysz ile jest wydatków, których wcześniej nie przewidziałeś. Tu stówka, tam pięć, kasa idzie jak woda. Przed rozpoczęciem budowy też mi się wydawało, że to tyle, to tyle w sumie da tyle i jeszcze zostanie - guzik prawda.

Jak skończę fundamenty, to wrzucę na forum ile mnie co kosztowało. Plan jest taki, żeby zmieścić się ze stanem surowym w 120 tyś i widzę, ze trzeba się mocno starać, żeby się udało. A szacuję, że to tak 1/3 kosztów do zamieszkania.

Co już widzę i co mogę powiedzieć - chcesz tanio - zrezygnuj z wszystkich "przydasie" - jak wspomniany stryszek, kominek który odpalasz raz do roku, komin "bo może kiedyś wstawisz piec" itp. Na początku budowy wydaje się - a co tam to tylko 2,3,5 tys - przecież to niedużo, ale w trakcie trwania budowy uzbiera się z tego okrągła kwota.

----------


## Owczar

Wszędzie trzeba zapłacić. Mało kto liczy drobne wydatki, a z nich robi się spora suma. 

Ja jeszcze nie wbiłem łopaty, a już wydałem ponad 18k. 
Projekt domu, przyłączy, wywiercenie studni na czas budowy, tymczasowy agregat, przedłużacz itp. Za chwilę będę kupował pompę do studni. Mam zamiar wszystko skrupulatnie notować - łącznie z kosztami dojazdów na plac budowy.

300tys tylko przy dużym wkładzie pracy własnej i przy prostym projekcie.

----------


## markosbrezowski

no 300 to może być za mało bo kuzyn się wybudował pod Gdańskiem za ok 536tys z groszem więc sobie porównaj

----------


## wally666

Świetny wpis... A moze jakieś szczegóły co zawierała ta kwota, jaki dom, metraż, technologia, budulec, okna, zasilanie itp?

----------


## brencik

> Sam fundament to moze być ze 15 tysiaków za robociznę.


Trzeba było robić płytę

----------


## Owczar

Z płytą też ceny mają z kosmosu za robociznę... Większość firm za samą robociznę woła więcej, choć pracy mają mniej.

----------


## Pod

Choćby stawiał na kamieniach to w obecnych czasach za 300tyś nie postawi się domu ani nawet domku.

----------


## ZzKB

No niestety robocizna zżera większość pieniędzy.  Ekipa budowlana za postawienie naszego domu do stanu surowego otwartego zażyczyła sobie 32 tys. Zgadzam się z tym, że oszczędzić można jedynie wykonując część prac we własnym zakresie.

----------


## Owczar

A jaki projekt? U nas za sso 55k.

----------


## Arturo72

> Choćby stawiał na kamieniach to w obecnych czasach za 300tyś nie postawi się domu ani nawet domku.


Jak się ma ściany z poro to napewno nie   :wink: 
Jest mnóstwo rzeczy na których można zaoszczędzić albo zmieniając technologie budowy czy materiały budowlane albo dokładnie szukać lub zaangazowac do budowy głowę   :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> No niestety robocizna zżera większość pieniędzy.  Ekipa budowlana za postawienie naszego domu do stanu surowego otwartego zażyczyła sobie 32 tys. Zgadzam się z tym, że oszczędzić można jedynie wykonując część prac we własnym zakresie.


Bardzo fajna cena. Ja za SSO 7 lat temu płaciłem 36tys.zl,10 płyta,12 murowanie i 14 dach.

----------


## ZzKB

> A jaki projekt? U nas za sso 55k.


https://z500.pl/projekt/16128/Z381,p...ne-ogolne.html

woj. mazowieckie

Z tym, że zrezygnujemy prawdopodobnie z zabudowy tarasu oraz zostaniemy przy wiązarach ( wstępnie wliczono nam w wycenę strop lany). Mam nadzieję, że jeszcze parę groszy nam opuszczą.

----------


## ZzKB

> Bardzo fajna cena. Ja za SSO 7 lat temu płaciłem 36tys.zl,10 płyta,12 murowanie i 14 dach.


Ale i dom prosty w budowie. Ekipa sprawdzona więc mamy nadzieję, że ,,niska'' cena nie idzie w parze z jakością  :Smile:

----------


## wally666

Jak tu porównywać ceny za sso skoro każdy dom jest inny? Co innego oznacza sso przy parterowce i przy użytkowym poddaszu, co innego jeśli budujemy z lekkiego i duzego suporexu a co innego z ciężkiej i małej silki, nadproża lane czy kupowane, jest dużo sztukowania i cięcia czy wogole, dom ma 90 czy 190m, jest budowany w Podlaskim czy Śląskim województwie itp

----------


## Arturo72

> Jak tu porównywać ceny za sso skoro każdy dom jest inny? Co innego oznacza sso przy parterowce i przy użytkowym poddaszu, co innego jeśli budujemy z lekkiego i duzego suporexu a co innego z ciężkiej i małej silki, nadproża lane czy kupowane, jest dużo sztukowania i cięcia czy wogole, dom ma 90 czy 190m, jest budowany w Podlaskim czy Śląskim województwie itp


Oczywiście,że ciężko to porównać tym bardziej,że ja dostawalem wyceny od 30 do 76tys.zl za ten sam dom   :wink: 
Wybrałem ekipę,która miała do mnie ok.300km a więc czasami a nawet koniecznie warto wysciubic nosa poza własną wioskę a nie rozkładać ręce i biadolic że drogo   :wink: 
Dobra ekipa nie patrzy na materiał do budowy a jak wydziwia tzn chce ugrać wyższą cenę od inwestora. 
Umowę podpisywalem jeszcze jak ściany miały być z BK,po zmianie na silikat mówię szeryfowi o tym a on,że jemu jest bez różnicy z czego buduje   :smile: 

Polecam,zerknijcie na "obszar działania"...
https://mmdepo.oferteo.pl

Wow,teraz patrzę w galerii,że tam jest moja Mila  :big grin:

----------


## Pytajnick

> Choćby stawiał na kamieniach to w obecnych czasach za 300tyś nie postawi się domu ani nawet domku.


Co masz na myśli pisząc "postawi się" ? 103 tysiące kosztował znajomego domek w SSZ (okna, drzwi,dach, bez ocieplenia) i stoi  :smile:  Z tego co pamiętam ma 82m2.
Ja mam ekipę, która za postawienie 84m2+26m2 garaż za SSO chce 25 tysięcy. Mają sprzęt, koparkę agregaty itd a chcą o wiele mniej od oferentów, którzy chcieli stawiać za 36-42tysiące i trzeba by było we własnym zakresie załatwiać koparkę.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja mam ekipę, która za postawienie 84m2+26m2 garaż za SSO chce 25 tysięcy. Mają sprzęt, koparkę agregaty itd a chcą o wiele mniej od oferentów, którzy chcieli stawiać za 36-42tysiące i trzeba by było we własnym zakresie załatwiać koparkę.


I nic Cię nie niepokoi, że tak bardzo odstają od innych oferentów?
Ciekawe, na czym oszczędzają czy za co dopłacisz,  bo chyba nie masz dokładnie sprecyzowanego zakresu i technologii? Czy z więźbą, z więźbą i deskowaniem, z kryciem? Jak np. łączyć ścianę działową z konstrukcyjną, czy ławy w szalunku czy bezpośrednio do gruntu itd. itp?
"SSO" różnie jest definiowane. I te 40K za 110m2 to i tak byłaby dobra cena nawet z samą więźbą.

----------


## Arturo72

> I nic Cię nie niepokoi, że tak bardzo odstają od innych oferentów?
> Ciekawe, na czym oszczędzają czy za co dopłacisz,  bo chyba nie masz dokładnie sprecyzowanego zakresu i technologii? Czy z więźbą, z więźbą i deskowaniem, z kryciem? Jak np. łączyć ścianę działową z konstrukcyjną, czy ławy w szalunku czy bezpośrednio do gruntu itd. itp?
> "SSO" różnie jest definiowane. I te 40K za 110m2 to i tak byłaby dobra cena nawet z samą więźbą.


Sami nakrecacie spirale cenowa takim podejściem do spawy.
Jest wiele powodów dla których może być tak niska cena za robocizne i nie koniecznie wiąże się to z jakimiś "kruczkami".
Tak jak wyżej pisałem ja dostawalem oferty na szczegółowo wypisany zakres budowy od 30 do 70tys.zl.

----------


## Pytajnick

Kaizen, nie mam obaw, jestem budowlańcem od 1983r, tyle że już nie mam zbytnio sił, ochoty i co najważniejsze czasu, bo nie mogę powiedzieć klientom, którzy czekają i kilkanaście miesięcy bym im robił remont, że im nie zrobię bo stawiam sobie. . Ekipa sprawdzona, w mojej okolicy mają kilkanaście postawionych domów i wszyscy chwalą.  Cena od wykopu po wieniec, bez więźby.
PS - miałem poniekąd niezły ubaw, kiedy przyjeżdżali do mnie różni oferenci ze swoimi wizjami, które "usprawiedliwiały" ich wysokie wymagania finansowe. Nasłuchałem się, jakiż to mam niesprzyjający grunt, podmokły (rzeczka niedaleko) że dojazd i manewry sprzętem też utrudnione, bo teren mały, że tyle trzpieni w murach....
Cóż - teren piasek do 2,5m i sucho, działka 30x32m plus 6m drogi prywatnej. Trzpienie...nosz jak ktoś ma problem zrobić szalunek na ścianie, by zrobić 20cm szeroki trzpień, to o nim bardzo "dobrze" świadczy  :smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

Niektórym firmom się głowach poprzewracało , ale duży wpływ na to mają inwestorzy ...

Pamietam w 2016r wybierałem sobie firmy i negocjowałem i skoczyło się że za stan SSO + kompletny dach + wykonanie płyty fundamentowej zapłaciłem 26tys.
Ale też u mnie budowa ruszyła w "martwym sezonie" , więc możliwości negocjacji wyższe ..
W hurtowniach też negocjowałem ceny i warunki i otrzymywał dobre ceny i świetne warunki płatności (odroczone terminy płatności , raz na miesiąc płaciłem).
Dodatkowo dogadałem się że hurtownia za darmo będzie mi obróbki blacharskie wyginała , bo mieli jakąś nowoczesną maszynę  :smile: 

Teraz rozmawiałem z wykonawcą i mówił że obecnie musi płacić więcej pracownikom , bo boi się że mu pouciekają i koszty poszły sporo w górę. Dodatkowo mówi że ma tak wielu chętnych , że teraz on wybiera gdzie chce budować i komu i wybiera takie oferty jak najbliżej jego domu (u mnie też dzięki temu on budował bo stwierdził że ma blisko na budowę). 

Z wykonawcą mam dobry kontakt , mimo że było kilka pewnych spięć i prawie kłótni , to problemy rozwiązaliśmy i tematu nie było.
Wykonawca później otrzymał od nas fuchę i robił nam oczyszczalnie i przywoził nam piasek i ziemię  :smile: 

To samo w hurtowniach . Teraz ceny materiały idą w góre , a hurtownie mają olbrzymie zyski , bo mimo że podnoszą ceny to i towar tak sie sprzedaje ...

Obecnie jest to najgorszy czas na budowę. Ceny usług i materiałów z kosmosu a najgorsze że obecnie do "budowlanki i wykończeniówki" napłynęło mnóstwo partaczy i amatorów i zwykłych szkodników , bo wyczuli możliwość szybkiego i dobrego zarobku ...

----------


## Frofo007

Potwierdzam, najgorszy czas na budowę. W tamtym roku szukałem ekipy do dokończenia budowy to na około 100 firm, tylko kilka chciało w ogóle rozmawiać, reszta pierwsze terminy wolne za 1-2 lata. Przykładowa wycena wylania słupa (fundament pod słup był już wylany) o wysokości około 4m - 8000zł za 3 słupy 25cm grubości. Sama robocizna bez materiału. Czyli za 1-2 dni pracy 8000zł. Takie to są obecnie realia niestety.

Jak teraz czytam, że komuś zrobili SSO za 26tyś to nic tylko się cieszyć. U mnie około 80tyś poszło na SSO z dachem, 190m2 po podłodze, sama robocizna. Dodam tylko, że cena i tak jest niska bo to było w tamtym roku, teraz pewnie już ze 100tyś by zawołali.

----------


## ag2a

Kwestia też wielkości budynku i prostoty. Dom 106 m2 parterówka 26tys SSO

----------


## Arturo72

> Potwierdzam, najgorszy czas na budowę. W tamtym roku szukałem ekipy do dokończenia budowy to na około 100 firm, tylko kilka chciało w ogóle rozmawiać, reszta pierwsze terminy wolne za 1-2 lata. Przykładowa wycena wylania słupa (fundament pod słup był już wylany) o wysokości około 4m - 8000zł za 3 słupy 25cm grubości. Sama robocizna bez materiału. Czyli za 1-2 dni pracy 8000zł. Takie to są obecnie realia niestety.
> 
> Jak teraz czytam, że komuś zrobili SSO za 26tyś to nic tylko się cieszyć. U mnie około 80tyś poszło na SSO z dachem, 190m2 po podłodze, sama robocizna. Dodam tylko, że cena i tak jest niska bo to było w tamtym roku, teraz pewnie już ze 100tyś by zawołali.


Bo to nie ma pstryk i jest firma od razu na placu. 
Dobre ekipy tak jak piszesz mają zaklepene terminy na rok czy dwa naprzód. Ja mialem podobnie ze swoją. Umowę podpisalem na rok przed rozpoczęciem.

----------


## marcin225

> Bo to nie ma pstryk i jest firma od razu na placu. 
> Dobre ekipy tak jak piszesz mają zaklepene terminy na rok czy dwa naprzód. Ja mialem podobnie ze swoją. Umowę podpisalem na rok przed rozpoczęciem.


Nie każdy chce czekać 2 lata na rozpoczęcie budowy więc się przepłaca byleby było na już

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie każdy chce czekać 2 lata na rozpoczęcie budowy więc się przepłaca byleby było na już


Zanim kupi się działkę,zanim wybierze projekt,zanim dostanie się pozwolenie,zanim załatwi się przyłącza,zanim zrobi się adaptacje minie kilka miesięcy a jeszcze kilka miesięcy i już można rozpoznawać temat szukając np.na oferteo czy innym tego typu portalu ogłoszenia i oferty z ceną tam skladane. 
Tak przynajmniej ja robiłem. 
Najgorzej i najdrożej przystąpić do budowy z marszu bez przygotowania i wiedzy o domu. 
Później odpowiedzi w tym wątku "nie da się" czy "zapomnij" ale na własne życzenie bo da się nawet dzisiaj.

----------


## Kemotxb

Taaa będę czekał dwa lata ... dwa lata budował ... przeca życie trwa wiecznie. Taki rynek mamy albo partacze, albo cena kosmiczna, albo czekanie 2 lata, nawet mi się nie chce komentować.

----------


## Arturo72

> Taaa będę czekał dwa lata ... dwa lata budował ... przeca życie trwa wiecznie. Taki rynek mamy albo partacze, albo cena kosmiczna, albo czekanie 2 lata, nawet mi się nie chce komentować.


Usluga expres kosztuje także życie   :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Szybko, tanio, dobrze - z tych 3 można wybrać tylko 2 określenia.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Usluga expres kosztuje także życie


usługa express to mówimy powiedzmy dwa tygodnie od zgłoszenia do rozpoczęcia robót, ale czekać 2 lata to przez taki okres czasu to strefa klimatyczna się może zmienić, sąsiedzi, ustrój w państwie, wymogi techniczne, liczebność rodziny itd.

----------


## marcin225

> Zanim kupi się działkę,zanim wybierze projekt,zanim dostanie się pozwolenie,zanim załatwi się przyłącza,zanim zrobi się adaptacje minie kilka miesięcy a jeszcze kilka miesięcy i już można rozpoznawać temat szukając np.na oferteo czy innym tego typu portalu ogłoszenia i oferty z ceną tam skladane. 
> Tak przynajmniej ja robiłem. 
> Najgorzej i najdrożej przystąpić do budowy z marszu bez przygotowania i wiedzy o domu. 
> Później odpowiedzi w tym wątku "nie da się" czy "zapomnij" ale na własne życzenie bo da się nawet dzisiaj.


Co Ty w ogóle pier....??  Nie mając projektu szukać ekipy do budowania  :big grin:  I co na tym oferteo napiszesz (pomijam fakt , że tam już chyba nikt poważny się do roboty nie zgłasza) ? "Szukam ekipy do budowy domu ale jeszcze nie wiem jakiego" Powodzenia w poszukiwaniach  :big grin:  Budował się X lat temu w czasach budowlanej posuchy gdzie wykonawcy na kolanach pewno przychodzili po robotę i się teraz mądrzy ;/

----------


## Kaizen

> Kwestia też wielkości budynku i prostoty. Dom 106 m2 parterówka 26tys SSO


Powiedz mi ile to wychodzi na rękę dla robotnika?
Mój dom do stanu SSO tylko z więźbą (bez deskowania i krycia) to 175 dniówek roboczych. Ile powinienem zapłacić firmie brutto, żeby pracownik dostał na rękę pracując zgodnie z prawem (uwzględniając urlopy, średnią ilość zwolnień lekarskich, ZUSy, PDOF oraz wszystkie obciążenia przedsiębiorcy VAT, PDOF).

I znajdźcie pracownika za takie pieniądze.

----------


## Arturo72

> Co Ty w ogóle pier....??  Nie mając projektu szukać ekipy do budowania  I co na tym oferteo napiszesz (pomijam fakt , że tam już chyba nikt poważny się do roboty nie zgłasza) ? "Szukam ekipy do budowy domu ale jeszcze nie wiem jakiego" Powodzenia w poszukiwaniach  Budował się X lat temu w czasach budowlanej posuchy gdzie wykonawcy na kolanach pewno przychodzili po robotę i się teraz mądrzy ;/


A proszę bardzo,od końca 2010r szukałem ekipy żeby zacząć na lato lub jesień 2011. No i tam znalazlem   :smile:

----------


## ag2a

Kaizen 3 ludzi murarzy chyba wyszło im 11 dni za 18 tys więc chyba nie tak źle. Mam wiązary tak jak ty więc zostaje 8 tys na pokrycie dachu 180 m2

----------


## marcin225

> A proszę bardzo,od końca 2010r szukałem ekipy żeby zacząć na lato lub jesień 2011. No i tam znalazlem


Aha. Ty o roku 2010 r. a teraz mamy 2018 ... Taka drobna różnica.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen 3 ludzi murarzy chyba wyszło im 11 dni za 18 tys więc chyba nie tak źle. Mam wiązary tak jak ty więc zostaje 8 tys na pokrycie dachu 180 m2


Nie mam wiązarów. 4-5 osób pracowało 32 dni robocze (potem jeszcze ekipa od dachu kryła 3 dni za to była liczniejsza - więc osiągnięcie SSO zajęło 35 dni średnio można przyjąć 5 ludziom).

9 dni roboczych to im zajęło osiągnięcie stanu zero (wylanie chudziaka). Jedenastego dnia to tak gdzieś 1/4-1/3 ścian stała. Potem jeszcze samo szalowanie i zbrojenie stropu to 7 dni roboczych.

Więc masz wyjątkowo wydajną ekipę (albo mało pracochłonną technologię). Ale weźmy nawet taką kwotę.
18000 minus  8% VAT to 16667zł. Roboczodniówka z tego by wyszła 505zł brutto brutto przy założeniu zerowego zysku właściciela i zerowym koszcie narzędzi.
Licząc, że pracownik pracuje w miesiącu z 16 dni (reszta, to urlopy, święta, weekendy i trochę choruje) wychodzi 8080 zł brutto brutto (cały koszt pracodawcy). Wychodzi jakieś 4700 zł na rękę. Całkiem godziwe wynagrodzenie. Tylko jest tu kilka nierealnych założeń. Pracodawca musi jeszcze dostarczyć narzędzia, zapłacić za przestoje spowodowane pogodą, zorganizować zaplecze (u mnie ekipa spała w swojej przyczepie kempingowej). No i pewnie coś za fatygę też by sobie policzył, bo nie po to prowadzi biznes, żeby nie zarobić na tym. Czyli nawet przy KOSMICZNIE IMO wydajnej ekipie (bo SSO w 11 dni to dla mnie kosmos przy technologii murowanej nawet przy małym domu) wcale to różowo nie wygląda.

Pewnie, można oszczędzić na robociźnie wydając więcej na materiały - np. siatki zamiast wiązania zbrojenia na miejscu czy właśnie wiązary.

----------


## ag2a

Dom to domza150 właściciel pracujący.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dom to domza150 właściciel pracujący.


Łukasz 30 dnia  trzyosobowej ekipy był na takim etapie:



Jak szybko się buduje taki dom można zobaczyć i na jego kanale, i w DB na jego stronie.
18 dni @ 3 osoby to nieodmiennie dla mnie jakiś kosmos.

----------


## ag2a

Kaizen kupując ten projekt chyba powinieneś zakładać że znam filmiki Łukasza  :smile: 
Raczej powinieneś też wiedzieć o tym że nie każdy jest aż tak dokładny ( docinanie otworów itd) a to zajmuje czas

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen kupując ten projekt chyba powinieneś zakładać że znam filmiki Łukasza 
> Raczej powinieneś też wiedzieć o tym że nie każdy jest aż tak dokładny ( docinanie otworów itd) a to zajmuje czas


Owszem, ale ten wątek czytasz nie tylko Ty i ktoś może zrozumieć, że postawienie w trzy osoby takiego domku w 18 dni to żaden wyczyn. Więc podałem ile robi to inna ekipa (wprawiona, tłukąca seryjnie domy wg swojego projektu).

Wtedy łatwiej zrozumieć, dlaczego ta praca tyle kosztuje. W tym projekcie jest sporo rzeczy przemyślanych pod względem zmniejszenia pracochłonności - inne projekty zazwyczaj są bardziej pracochłonne.

Więc ktoś, kto będzie porównywał kwoty ze swoich ofert z Twoim kosztem może dojść do błędnych wniosków (że oferent chce zarobić na nim kokosy).

A co do ostatniej uwagi - to chyba nikt wybierając ofertę nie spodziewa się, że wykonawca będzie partaczem i nie przyłoży się. Tak to budują deweloperzy - budujący dla siebie raczej wymagają wysokiej jakości i dbałości o szczegóły z którymi będą potem żyli przez wiele lat. I to nie zależnie od tego, czy to brak eLek włączeniu zabetonowanego zbrojenia (nawiązując do innego wątku), czy pękająca wewnątrz ściana przez zbyt małe przesunięcie bloczków wewnątrz czy elewacji na zewnątrz przez brak przesunięcia styropianu czy cokolwiek innego.

----------


## tkaczor123

Niestety kolega jako laik budowlany nic nie robiąc jak napisał nie postawi domu za 300 tyś.
Jeżeli byłbym doradcą kredytowym to powiedziałbym dasz radę (jak coś to dobierzesz u mnie kredytu :wink: ).
Ja nie dałem zarobić ekipom przy budowie jedynie dach robił sąsiad bo tego nie umiem nie robiłem nie miałbym siły.
6200zł zapłaciłem.
Tak to wszystko samemu z pomocą wujka brata i ojca( nie są budowlańcami). Żeby nie było że wykorzystywałem za symboliczną kwotę pomagali :smile: .
Chciałbym ale nie mogę wrzucić szczegółowych kosztorysów gdzie nawet worek cementu czy szpila jest liczona rożnych domów znajomych bo się nie zgadzają.
Jeżeli ktoś ma płacić za usługi i kupować byle gdzie materiał to nigdy tanio nie wybuduje.
Niekiedy warto ściągnąć ten sam materiał z drugiego krańca Polski bo jest taniej, wiadomo każdy chce zarobić.
Ja kupuje tam gdzie taniej :smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Owszem, ale ten wątek czytasz nie tylko Ty i ktoś może zrozumieć, że postawienie w trzy osoby takiego domku w 18 dni to żaden wyczyn. Więc podałem ile robi to inna ekipa (wprawiona, tłukąca seryjnie domy wg swojego projektu).
> .



Projekt domu za 150 tysiecy to projekt bardzo ekonomiczny i tam konstrukcja jest przygotowana na małe przeszklenia i nie ma tak żadnych "udziwnień. 
To taki dom idealny dla dewelopera , bo ograniczający koszty budowy do minimum ...

Nasz dom mimo że też parterowy to ma duże przeszklenia a to spowodowało że musiałby być dodatkowe słupy i inne wzmocnienia. Ma wysoki sufit z ukrytą konstrukcją i to znów spowodowało że dom ma tak naprawdę częściowo 2 niezależne więźby dachowe i dodatkowe murłaty ...

Mimo że nie wygląda to konstrukcyjnie jest bardzo cięzkim projektem i aż dziwne że nosi nazwę "Ekonomiczny" ,,,

U nas wykonawca jak sam przyznał "sie wkopał" , bo nie obrzejrzał dobrze projektu , bo myślał że parterowa stodoła to nic trudnego , bo często takie dla dewelopera robi , ale jak dokładnie obejrzał projekt to mu lekko szczęka opadła ...

I tak dzięki KB z uprawieniami konstruktora lekko zostało to odchudzone  , bo były pewne bezsensowne rozwiązania i pomysły.

Bo okazało się że mnóśtwo słupów do wylania i zbrojenia , murłaty prawie na każdej ścianie nośnej , podwójna konstrukcja dachu , mnóstwo wylewania nadproży , słupy aż od ziemi po sam dach ..

Każdy projekt jest indywidualny i tak naprawdę poziom wyceny w dużym stopniu zależy od skomplikowania projektu ...

----------


## R90

Cenowe szaleństwo. Kiedy to się skończy? Warto przeczekać 2 lata jak ktoś ma możliwość?

----------


## tkaczor123

> Cenowe szaleństwo. Kiedy to się skończy? Warto przeczekać 2 lata jak ktoś ma możliwość?


Nie liczyłbym na to że ceny usług i materiałów będą spadać z czasem.

----------


## R90

> Nie liczyłbym na to że ceny usług i materiałów będą spadać z czasem.


Jak rynek przyhamuje (bo efektownego pierdyknięcia nie będzie - mamy jeszcze dużo do nadrobienia np do zachodu) to przyjdzie taki moment że co niektórzy wykonawcy sami będą się prosić o robotę.

----------


## Kaizen

> przyjdzie taki moment że co niektórzy wykonawcy sami będą się prosić o robotę.


Chyba jak z UE nas wyrzucą. Do tego czasu ceny robocizny ani materiałów nie spadną. Mogą co najwyżej wolniej rosnąć.

----------


## lotpaj

Kaizen, ty jako jeden z nielicznych napisałeś w tym wątku, jaki jest realny koszt niedużego domu i sam wiesz, ile pieniędzy i na co wydałeś.
Ja naprawdę dziwię się ludziom, którzy pomijają takie wypowiedzi bezkrytycznie i nawet nie chcą się dowiedzieć, dlaczego to aż tyle kosztowało?
Wolą żyć w nieświadomości i ułudzie, że jakiś Kaizen przepłacił, albo ma złote krany w łazience za tę cenę.
Natomiast wiele innych osób (w szczególności tych, co budują "ze śwagrem") nie wyprowadza ich z WIELKIEGO BŁĘDU, a jeszcze tylko podsyca emocje, jakoby budowa domu nie była aż tak wielkim wyzwaniem! 
Tylko że oni nie piszą o kosztach przyłączy prądu, wodociągu, gazu/pomp ciepła, trzech geodetów, mapek, kanalizacji/szamba, podłóg, sanitariatów, zabudowy mebli wraz z kuchnią, odbiorów powykonawczych i czort wie czego tam jeszcze, że o kostce, ogrodzeniu, bramie i posianiu trawy nie wspomnę...
Napiszę tak:
NIE WPROWADZAJCIE LUDZI W BŁĄD! Sam dom możecie wybudować za 300.000 zł. Ale żeby w nim zamieszkać, potrzebne jest CO NAJMNIEJ dodatkowe 120 tys. w wykończeniu niskiej jakości.
Ku przestrodze i rozwadze.

----------


## R90

> Chyba jak z UE nas wyrzucą. Do tego czasu ceny robocizny ani materiałów nie spadną. Mogą co najwyżej wolniej rosnąć.


I tak i nie. Spadnie popyt to i ceny pójdą w dół. Naturalne prawa ekonomii. Sam pracuje w firmie związanej niejako z branżą budowlaną to widzę jakie mogą być wahnięcia cen towaru od sytuacji na rynku.

----------


## Kaizen

> I tak i nie. Spadnie popyt to i ceny pójdą w dół. Naturalne prawa ekonomii.


Mówisz o popycie krajowym? Czy w EU?
Mi uciekł potencjalny spec od wykończeniówki (najpierw powiedział, że nie zdąży, bo mu pracownik do Niemiec uciekł, a tydzień później, że w ogóle nie przyjdzie, bo też jedzie do Niemiec). Jak był u mnie tynkarz na poprawki, to z innym pomocnikiem, bo ten, co u mnie kładł tynki też w międzyczasie do Niemiec wyjechał.
Popyt krajowy rośnie, podaż spada. Nawet, jak popyt krajowy zacznie spadać, to będzie musiał spadać szybciej, niż podaż. A to mało prawdopodobne, bo już i Ukraińcy wyjeżdżają dalej na zachód.

----------


## tkaczor123

Dziwisz się jak sąsiedzi płaca po 12e na początek na rękę, to pracownicy uciekają.
Za rok to rynek otworzy się dla kolegów z Ukrainy.
Pracowników kumatych  i co chcą pracować jest coraz mniej.
Ceny mediów, żywności rosną to i płace w górę, jak chcesz to czekaj.

----------


## Frofo007

Prawdziwy dramat jeśli chodzi o ceny to jest w Szczecinie bo ekipy wolą pojechać za granicę (2h do Berlina) i zarabiać x4 niż pracować za "polską" pensję. Ja na niektóre prace otrzymywałem takie wyceny, że trudnoby uwierzyć. No ale jest boom i uwierzę, że tanio ekipą można się tylko tam wybudować, gdzie jest więcej chętnych firm do pracy niż osób budujących domy.

Co do domu za 300tyś - około 80m2 się postawi pewnie, ale bez ogarnięcia działki.

----------


## marcin225

> Prawdziwy dramat jeśli chodzi o ceny to jest w Szczecinie bo ekipy wolą pojechać za granicę (2h do Berlina) i zarabiać x4 niż pracować za "polską" pensję.


W Szczecinie to jeszcze macie tanio bo i ekip sporo  :big grin:  U mnie na wyspie za to nie dość , że mało ekip to jeszcze granica rzut beretem  :big grin:  Tu są ceny 30% większe minimum niż w Szczecinie.

----------


## Frofo007

> W Szczecinie to jeszcze macie tanio bo i ekip sporo  U mnie na wyspie za to nie dość , że mało ekip to jeszcze granica rzut beretem  Tu są ceny 30% większe minimum niż w Szczecinie.


U nas też mało ekip, ale nie zdziwię się jeśli w Wolinie jeszcze mniej  :wink:  Jak nieraz słyszę ile kto za co płacił to się dziwie skąd takie ceny, chociaż muszę przyznać, że o dziwo i nawet mi w Szczecinie udało się znaleźć tanie ekipy, np. tynki gipsowe po 24zł m2, ale wykonawca dojeżdżał z innego miasta. Teraz jak nieraz czytam to ceny powoli dochodzą do 40zł m2 :/

----------


## marcin225

> U nas też mało ekip, ale nie zdziwię się jeśli w Wolinie jeszcze mniej  /


W Wolinie  jest lepiej za to w Świnoujściu to już masz jak w Niemczech  :smile:

----------


## iLuminary

Witajcie,

Czytam wasze opinie i sam już nie wiem co sądzić.

Czy projekt domu Łukasza (dom za 150 tyś), da radę wykonać do stanu pod klucz w cenie za dom 400.000 PLN?
Co mogę zrobić sam to: płytki, panele, karton gipsy, malowanie. W ostateczności też mogę ocieplić z zewnątrz i zrobić podbitkę.

Jedyne zmiany jakie by były w projekcie to dobudowa garażu,  zmiana ogrzewania na gazowe + wylewka schodów na werandę.

Moja znajoma właśnie się wybudowała na śląsku i ze wszystkim wyszło ją za dom z poddaszem użytkowym, betonowym - 350 tyś, ale oni palcem nie kiwnęli. 
Skąd takie różnice o których mówicie?

----------


## przemho

Dużo zależy od projektu. Wybierz maksymalnie prosty i tani. Tzn dwuspadowy dach. Standardowe okna bez hst. Parterowy. Drewniany strop. Ja zacząłem  budowę w tym roku i ssz z dachem z deskowaniem i papą  wyjdzie ok 100tys. Ekipa 25tys. Bloczki 2.6 pustaki pw 5.6 beton b25 230zl.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Dużo zależy od projektu. Wybierz maksymalnie prosty i tani. Tzn dwuspadowy dach. Standardowe okna bez hst. Parterowy. Drewniany strop. Ja zacząłem  budowę w tym roku i ssz z dachem z deskowaniem i papą  wyjdzie ok 100tys. Ekipa 25tys. Bloczki 2.6 pustaki pw 5.6 beton b25 230zl.


Najtańszy i najlepszy rodzaj dachu, to dach płaski. 
Żaden drewniany strop bo to beznadzieja i wcale nie tańsza niż betonowy.

----------


## bajprzeznet

*iLuminary ,*

Łukasz twierdzi że stan można i poniżej 300 tysięcy - Pod warunkiem że pilnujesz ekip, sam kupujesz materiały itp. 

Moim zdaniem realnie było by oceniać koszt stanu deweloperskiego - czyli powiedzmy gotowe ściany, puszki, tynki, ocieplenie itp - tak ze wchodzisz, malujesz, robisz podłogi i urządzasz. Bo tutaj każdy robi po swojemu, jeden wyda 50 a inny 150 tysiecy.

Sam dom jest prosty w budowie, w sumie już znany. nieźle przemyślany. Każda sensowna ekipa łatwo sobie z nim poradzi, nie ma tam nic upierdliwego dla wykonawcy. 
Warunek moim zdaniem jest taki że trzeba samemu tego pilnować, wybierać ekipy, hurtownie, materiały. Wykonawca nie będzie patrzył na ceny, kupi tak żeby jemu było wygodniej. 
Przykład z mojej okolicy - ten sam beton komórkowy rozrzut cenowy 9,2 - 10,8 - hurtownie 15km od siebie, tak samo Beton B25 10zł różnicy na m3 i 50zł w transporcie, odległość podobna. 
Ktoś powie co to jest 200 czy 500 zł różnicy przy takiej budowie... ale takich mikro różnic może być tyle że już na etapie SSO wychodzi z tego niezła kwota.

----------


## iLuminary

Cześć bajprzeznet,

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

Wiadomo jak to jest z wieloma ekipami, trzeba pilnować wszystkiego. Po prostu nie chciałbym, aby w między czasie zabrakło kasy. Z tego powodu też upatrzyłem sobie projekt domu od Pana Łukasza, gdzie bryła jest prosta, dom parterowy. Jakość użytych materiałów będzie z półki średniej - tańszej lub nawet niskiej. Na tym na czym będzie można zaoszczędzić to zaoszczędzę, a na tym na czym nie można (np. instalacje?) to damy półkę średnią. Muszę się jeszcze zorientować co i jak, bo sam nie do końca wiem gdzie można użyć materiałów tanich, a gdzie np. nie powinno się oszczędzać.

Dylematy są dwa, czytałem forum i opinie są podzielone.

Strop drewniany czy betonowy? --> Z forum wynika, że strop betonowy to spore, dodatkowe koszta, natomiast kolega parę postów wczęśniej powiedział, że nie warto brać drewnianego... więc jak?
Dach dwuspad czy czterospad? --> Z forum wynika, że niewiele tańszy będzie dach dwuspadowy, natomiast jaka to będzie różnica do czterospadowego? 

Dodatkowo garaż, który może kosztować...
Ceny gotowych domów od deweloperów czy mieszkań są kosmiczne. Wydaje mi się, że taki projekt od Łukasza powinno się zrobić w cenie pod klucz do 400.000 PLN... ale kto wie...

----------


## bajprzeznet

Hej iLuminary , 

Rozumiem twoje podejście bo moje było i jest niestety podobne - pewne środki mam ograniczone i nic z tym nie zrobię, musiałem i muszę oszczędzać i tak samo tnę wydatki, trzy razy liczę i wybieram każdy towar. Parę razy się udało dobrze trafić, parę razy żałowałem - norma  :smile: 

Porównuj ceny, te same materiały naprawdę są w różnych cenach. 

Co do stropu, moim zdaniem najważniejsze jest jak chcesz wykorzystać poddasze - ocieplać je czy nie? (ocieplenie dachu będzie droższe niż stropu), ma być użytkowe czy na zasadzie strychu/graciarni?

W moim odczuciu to jest największa odczuwalna różnica - przy stropie drewnianym czuć że ktoś chodzi na górze i może to być denerwujące.  
Jeśli ma być to składzik na strychu i nic więcej to brałbym drewniany i tyle. Choćby z racji ceny.

Co do dachu na kanale YT u Łukasza jest porównanie tych dachów, i też wychodziło że dach dwuspadowy wychodzi taniej ale dochodzi koszt zrobienia szczytów. Sporo osób przerabia tam dach na dwuspadowy, szczególnie dokładając garaż. Garaż który zawsze podnosi koszt budynku...

Wszystko zależy też jak drogo chcesz urządzać potem "salony", sama łazienka może kosztować 5tys a może kosztować 35 tys  :smile:

----------


## Aarnn

Cześć, na pytanie postawione w tym wątku najlepiej odpowie... kosztorys.

----------


## iLuminary

No cóż, u mnie strop będzie służył tylko i wyłącznie jako graciarnia. Im więcej czytam, tym więcej sprzecznych opinii jest. 
Niektórzy mówią, ze betonowy, niektórzy że drewniany, a niektórzy żeby brać gęstożebrowy.

Są nawet opinie że porządny strop drewniany będzie droższy od betonowego. Wychodzi na to, że po prostu będzie trzeba spytać się osób, które będą budować dom.

Będzie co ma być. Zbieramy na działkę, za dwa lata kupimy ją za gotówkę, a potem dobierzemy 400 tyś kredytu na 35 lat. Oby się udało tylko wykończyć dom do tej kwoty. Niektórzy piszą, ze w 300 można się zmieścić, więc mam taką nadzieję  :smile:

----------


## brencik

> Cześć, na pytanie postawione w tym wątku najlepiej odpowie... kosztorys.


... który w połowie budowy będzie tyle wart co papier nim zadrukowany

----------


## brencik

> Będzie co ma być. Zbieramy na działkę, za dwa lata kupimy ją za gotówkę, a potem dobierzemy 400 tyś kredytu na 35 lat. Oby się udało tylko wykończyć dom do tej kwoty. Niektórzy piszą, ze w 300 można się zmieścić, więc mam taką nadzieję


Jak planujesz wybudowac dom za 400 tyś to będzie on kosztował zapewne 500-600.

----------


## Aarnn

Kosztorys to podstawa. Do stanu surowego zamkniętego z elewacją włącznie nie ma prawa się nic rozjechać. Zapłacisz 10 tysięcy więcej albo mniej.

----------


## grzesio1712

> Jak planujesz wybudowac dom za 400 tyś to będzie on kosztował zapewne 500-600.


A co jeśli planuje wydać 400 tys. na dom, który jest wart 300 tys.? Skąd u Was takie rozjazdy w cenach? 200 tys. poślizgu to jest masakra. Fakt, ciężko zamknąć się w kwocie z tytułu tematu 300tys ze wszystkim (nasadzenia, trawa, kostka itp, ogrodzenie), ale do zamieszkania spokojnie wystarczy (no i mówimy o metrażu do max 115m2 bez poddasza użytkowego).

----------


## donvitobandito

> A co jeśli planuje wydać 400 tys. na dom, który jest wart 300 tys.? Skąd u Was takie rozjazdy w cenach? 200 tys. poślizgu to jest masakra. Fakt, ciężko zamknąć się w kwocie z tytułu tematu 300tys ze wszystkim (nasadzenia, trawa, kostka itp, ogrodzenie), ale do zamieszkania spokojnie wystarczy (no i mówimy o metrażu do max 115m2 bez poddasza użytkowego).


Co Ty za rzeczy opowiadasz... Nawet gdybyś wszystko sam robił, z pomocą rodziny itp., to Ci te 300tys. nie wystarczy.

----------


## grzesio1712

Nie będę zaczynał kolejnej dyskusji na zasadzie "moja racja jest najmojsza". Bo każdy ma rację. Ja tylko oceniłem na podstawie własnych doświadczeń. Mam na tą chwilę wyceniony dom Nala z Dobre Domy i w 300 tys się zmieszczę (dom do zamieszkania, bez zagospodarowania terenu). No i cały czas jest na tym forum wałkowana wykończeniówka. Nie jestem fanem podłóg drewnianych po 150-200 zł/m2 (po pierwsze drogie, po drugie nie mam zamiaru sobie włosów rwać jak dziecko wbije np. śrubokręt w podłogę). Nie jestem też fanem baterii podtynkowych grohe, hansgrohe, delabie po 3-4 tys. Wszystko to sprawa indywidualna. Postawione pytanie w tytule wątku jest niekompletne, więc odpowiedzi też będą niekompletne.

----------


## ig0r-

> Nie będę zaczynał kolejnej dyskusji na zasadzie "moja racja jest najmojsza". Bo każdy ma rację. Ja tylko oceniłem na podstawie własnych doświadczeń. Mam na tą chwilę wyceniony dom Nala z Dobre Domy i w 300 tys się zmieszczę (dom do zamieszkania, bez zagospodarowania terenu). No i cały czas jest na tym forum wałkowana wykończeniówka. Nie jestem fanem podłóg drewnianych po 150-200 zł/m2 (po pierwsze drogie, po drugie nie mam zamiaru sobie włosów rwać jak dziecko wbije np. śrubokręt w podłogę). Nie jestem też fanem baterii podtynkowych grohe, hansgrohe, delabie po 3-4 tys. Wszystko to sprawa indywidualna. Postawione pytanie w tytule wątku jest niekompletne, więc odpowiedzi też będą niekompletne.


Pewnie za chwilę napiszesz, że dachówka na dachu też rzecz zbędna bo papa fajnie wygląda, a 10 cm styro na ścianach wystarczy bo jest mamy globalne ocieplenie. Powodzenia w budowie.

----------


## tkaczor123

Za 300 tyś da radę dom 100m jednak przy własnej pracy czyli od fundamentu po dach i wykończeniówkę.
Zlecić firmie można tynki wylewki i dach, bo tego za pierwszym razem nie zrobisz idealnie i się zajeb.. sam.
Jeżeli jesteś z tych co tylko chcą ułożyć panele podłogowe ,pomalować to nie ma szans!

----------


## grzesio1712

Nie, nie napiszę. Blachodachówka na dachu. Styropianu 15 cm. Dziękuję, przyda się. I wiem, że jest to kwota osiągalna na obecną chwilę. Nikt nie wie jak przyszły rok wystartuje w branży budowlanej. 
No to jeszcze trzeba porównać ceny robocizny. Bo mam wycenę robocizny SSO 270 zł/m2 (bardzo dziwny sposób liczenia, ale skoro wychodzi, to nie wnikam) a druga wycena to rzucona kwota 40tys. Nie wiem, może zapominam o czymś, co jest warte dużo pieniędzy? Dlatego biorę też pod uwagę zdanie tych osób co mówią, że bez 500tys sie nie da, bo to oni już zbudowali i mieszkają.

----------


## ig0r-

> Nie, nie napiszę. Blachodachówka na dachu. Styropianu 15 cm. Dziękuję, przyda się. I wiem, że jest to kwota osiągalna na obecną chwilę. Nikt nie wie jak przyszły rok wystartuje w branży budowlanej. 
> No to jeszcze trzeba porównać ceny robocizny. Bo mam wycenę robocizny SSO 270 zł/m2 (bardzo dziwny sposób liczenia, ale skoro wychodzi, to nie wnikam) a druga wycena to rzucona kwota 40tys. Nie wiem, może zapominam o czymś, co jest warte dużo pieniędzy? Dlatego biorę też pod uwagę zdanie tych osób co mówią, że bez 500tys sie nie da, bo to oni już zbudowali i mieszkają.


Jak tą Nelę do SSZ zrobisz za 200 tyś to będzie dobrze. Sam dach będzie trochę kosztował, już nie mówię o fundamencie. Napewno nie jest to tani projekt, a blachodachówka przy takim dachu może wyjść więcej niż dachówka, więc przelicz sobie to dokładnie.

----------


## iLuminary

tkaczor123, wybacz ale się nie zgodzę. 

Po prostu nie uwierzę, że wybudowanie najprostszego domu parterowego z poddaszem nieużytkowym w systemie zleconym, na tanich/średnich materiałach gdzie wykończeniówkę zrobię sam będzie kosztować więcej niż 400 tys złotych  :Smile: 

Moja znajoma która prowadziła super dokładny kosztorys i właśnie się wprowadza do domu z poddaszem użytkowym, z ceramiczną dachówką i na średnich materiałach (nie tanich) zmieściła się w 455 tyś, a nie kiwneła nawet palcem przy budowie. 

Ja mogę zrobić ocieplenie dachu, ocieplić z zewnątrz, położyć panele, płytki, karton gipsy i pomalować.

----------


## grzesio1712

@ig0r- nie NELA, tylko NALA. Jeszcze słowem wyjaśnienia. W salonie nie będzie wysokiego sufitu aż do skosu. Zwykła więźba dachowa. Bez kominka.
Ludzie, nie ma co się licytować, każdy zbudował najtaniej na miarę potrzeb i możliwości.

----------


## ig0r-

> @ig0r- nie NELA, tylko NALA. Jeszcze słowem wyjaśnienia. W salonie nie będzie wysokiego sufitu aż do skosu. Zwykła więźba dachowa. Bez kominka.
> Ludzie, nie ma co się licytować, każdy zbudował najtaniej na miarę potrzeb i możliwości.


A to przepraszam, dwa różne projekty.

----------


## tkaczor123

> tkaczor123, wybacz ale się nie zgodzę. 
> 
> Po prostu nie uwierzę, że wybudowanie najprostszego domu parterowego z poddaszem nieużytkowym w systemie zleconym, na tanich/średnich materiałach gdzie wykończeniówkę zrobię sam będzie kosztować więcej niż 400 tys złotych 
> 
> Moja znajoma która prowadziła super dokładny kosztorys i właśnie się wprowadza do domu z poddaszem użytkowym, z ceramiczną dachówką i na średnich materiałach (nie tanich) zmieściła się w 455 tyś, a nie kiwneła nawet palcem przy budowie. 
> 
> Ja mogę zrobić ocieplenie dachu, ocieplić z zewnątrz, położyć panele, płytki, karton gipsy i pomalować.


Zapytaj się znajomej ile płaciła za robociznę, odejmij ją od kwoty całej inwestycji.
300 tyś to cena materiałów. Za samo postawienie 100m2 domku bierze się od 35 do 55 tyś w zależności w której części Polski mieszkasz.
W tej cenie jest też ogarnięcie działki.
Sam 5 lat temu stawiałem mały domek i wyszło mnie 210 tyś, SSZ kosztował mnie niecałe 80 tyś. Łącznie dobiłem do kwoty 286 tyś. w tym już meble, sprzety

----------


## obrzydliwy

grzesio nie słuchaj forumowych napinaczy. Jak będziesz konsekwentny to dasz radę. 
Podobno ważna jest lokalizacja. Czasem warto szukać ekip z innej części polski z zapewnieniem noclegu niż brać miejscowych.

----------


## grzesio1712

Ja słucham wszystkich, ale swój rozum mam. Zwłaszcza, że siedzę w branży budowlanej i widzę co się dzieje. Dlatego też mówię, że każdy ma rację.

----------


## bajprzeznet

> Ja słucham wszystkich, ale swój rozum mam. Zwłaszcza, że siedzę w branży budowlanej i widzę co się dzieje. Dlatego też mówię, że każdy ma rację.


I moim zdaniem masz racje.

Niektórzy budując decydują się świadomie na pewne wydatki czy materiały i mają do tego prawo - budują się raz w życiu i chcą mieć na tip top.
Inni budują się tanio i szukają oszczędności.

Są też tacy co budują się "tanio" ale głównie z nazwy, a potem twierdzą że tanio się nie da, szczególnie że łatwo jest wpaść w spirale wydatków, szczególnie tych małych i niepozornych.

I każdy ma prawo wydać tyle ile chce  :smile:  

Czy da się mając działkę wybudować dom do ok 100m2 w prostej konstrukcji i w nim zamieszkach w cenie 300tys zł? Oczywiście że się da! Czy kosztuje to sporo wyrzeczeń i energii? Oczywiście że tak! Coś za coś. Pewne stawki materiały są zawsze zbliżone cenowo, ale standard wykończenia - tu nie ma chyba widełek  :smile:

----------


## tentypmich

Cześć  :wink: 

Doświadczeni budowlańcy , duże różnice będą w budowie tych dwóch projektów ? Jest szansa zmieścić się w 300tys zł pod klucz trybem ekonomicznym ?

https://z500.pl/projekt/193/Z216,tan...-parterze.html

lub

https://z500.pl/projekt/95/Z102,funk...a-dzialke.html

----------


## Frofo007

Ja zanim zacząłem się budować czytałem ten temat i temat dom za 200tyś.
Ścierały się w nim osoby, które pisały "spokojnie za tą kasę wybudujesz dom", oraz "nie jest to możliwe". 
Ta pierwsza grupa osób pisała, że jeśli nie będzie złotych klamek to spokojnie 200-300tyś wystarczy na dom. Ta druga grupa pisała: "puknij się w łeb"  :big grin:  No i przed budową myślałem, że grupa pierwsza ma rację. Że osoby z grupy drugiej są niegospodarne, nieracjonalnie wydają kasę i dlatego ich dom aż tyle kosztował.
Zacząłem budowę z zamysłem oglądania każdej złotówki dwa razy i okazywało się, że ... grupa druga miała rację  :wink:  Prowadziłem dokładny kosztorys (liczyłem każdy kg gwoździ, śmieci, prąd, wodę) i uważam, że obecnie trzeba liczyć około 4500zł za m2 domu pod klucz systemem zleconym. Oczywiście ta cena może być różna w różnych rejonach kraju, zależna od standardu, projektu, powierzchni, "szczęścia" i innych zmiennych. 

Jeśli dom ma nie być potem studnią bez dna (słaba jakość materiałów i wieczne naprawy) to trzeba liczyć 450tyś za 100m2 pod klucz. 

Być może i można by wybudować za 300tyś tylko co z tego, jak bateria łazienkowa zacznie przeciekać i zaleje dom. A panele podłogowe po 30zł za m2 po kilku latach będą nadawać się do wymiany.

----------


## kyob

Autorka wycenia dom systemem zleconym do stanu deweloperskiego na 320 tysięcy netto wg. cen z 2019 roku HG 08 energo+

Czy widzicie tutaj szanse, aby zejść w granice kwoty 300 tysięcy brutto systemem gospodarczym (budynek w wersji bez garażu)?

----------


## nowa7

> Jeśli dom ma nie być potem studnią bez dna (słaba jakość materiałów i wieczne naprawy) to trzeba liczyć 450tyś za 100m2 pod klucz. 
> 
> Być może i można by wybudować za 300tyś tylko co z tego, jak bateria łazienkowa zacznie przeciekać i zaleje dom. A panele podłogowe po 30zł za m2 po kilku latach będą nadawać się do wymiany.


 Bzdury. Miedzy tanim a drogim wykończeniem różnica jest głównie w wyglądzie. Mieszkałam z panelami po 30 i parkietem 300zl/m2 , z drzwiami w najpodlejszej okleinie i z 3 x droższymi w okleinie naturalnej. Nie ma to wpływu na codzienne życie. Baterie mają, ale jak zyje, wiekszość baterii miałam tanią i nigdy żadna nie przeciekała tak zeby się mogła chociaż zblizyć do zalania domu. Natomiast te droższe lekko chodzą i to ich główna zaleta. A panele po 30zl? Jeśli nie chodzisz po domu w butach, nie rzucasz meblami (mi sie zdarzyło upuscic fotel no i była dziura), ani ich przesadnie nie moczysz to nic im się nie dzieje. Mam przykład u kuzynki 5letnie najtansze panele 2 malych dzieci i duzy pies. Poza niewielkimi wybrzuszeniami na łączeniach od wody nie ma śladu zniszczeń. Pamietacie mode z przed parunastu lat na czerwone drewno merbau, szał na to był. Niejeden by teraz chciał sobie to wymienic na cos innego no ale... przecież  tyle to kosztowało, no i kredyt się za to dalej spłaca.
Można natomiast w drugą strone... mozesz zrobić super droga instalacje elektryczną do tego porządne tynki gotowe pod malowanie a po roku widzieć  kazdy kabel na scianie podczas gdy ktoś kto sobie pokleil tanie gk nigdy nie bedzie miał takich problemów.

----------


## Mo-wi

Grzesio1712 dasz znać jak idzie budowa? Mnie też interesuje projekt Nala, jestem ciekawa czy te wyliczenia okażą się zgodne z rzeczywistością...

----------


## grzesio1712

> Grzesio1712 dasz znać jak idzie budowa? Mnie też interesuje projekt Nala, jestem ciekawa czy te wyliczenia okażą się zgodne z rzeczywistością...


U mnie Nala ostatecznie nie wypaliła ze względu na Warunki Zabudowy. Na FB jest grupa "NALA - Dobre Domy" i tam są dwie osoby, które wrzucają zdjęcia i chyba podzielą się wydatkami w trakcie budowy. Ogólnie wyliczenia na stronie pracowni są z II kw. 2017 więc przestarzałe. W tamtym tygodniu miałem wycenę NALI, ale w technologii szkieletowej, to było jakieś 310-315 tys. do stanu pod klucz (pomieszczenia w panelach do 40zł/m2 i łazienki w płytkach do 50 zł/m2, a biały montaż Koło Nova Pro).

----------


## Mo-wi

> U mnie Nala ostatecznie nie wypaliła ze względu na Warunki Zabudowy. Na FB jest grupa "NALA - Dobre Domy" i tam są dwie osoby, które wrzucają zdjęcia i chyba podzielą się wydatkami w trakcie budowy. Ogólnie wyliczenia na stronie pracowni są z II kw. 2017 więc przestarzałe. W tamtym tygodniu miałem wycenę NALI, ale w technologii szkieletowej, to było jakieś 310-315 tys. do stanu pod klucz (pomieszczenia w panelach do 40zł/m2 i łazienki w płytkach do 50 zł/m2, a biały montaż Koło Nova Pro).


Dzięki za odpowiedź! Szkoda, że u was się nie udało z Nalą, projekt moim zdaniem jest świetny. Dopiero podchodzimy do tematu i nie zastanawialiśmy się jeszcze nad technologią i całą resztą. Biorę pod uwagę bardziej wersje murowaną ale jeszcze zobaczymy. Mam nadzieję, że wycena wersji murowanej będzie równie rozsądna.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## grzesio1712

Generalnie Nala to raczej prosty projekt. Cene podniesie na pewno wysoki sufit w salonie. Im bliżej do decyzji, tym mniej ten projekt mi się podobał, ale tylko ze względu na to, ze nie ma w nim takiego małego pierdolniczka na środki czystości i narzędzia typu mop, odkurzacz. Poza tym ma wszystko co chce mieć w swoim domu. 
Ps. Widzę, że już Pani jest na grupie  :smile:

----------


## przemho

Cześć. Dzisiaj przekroczyłem 150 tys. Mam tynki posadzki dach odeskowany z papą. Teraz robię sam ocieplenie. W tej kwocie jest także całość materiałów do ocieplenia (bez tynku) płytki do łazienek kotlowni i pralni, większość armatury sanitarnej. Nie rozliczylem się jeszcze z hydraulikiem za przyłącza i podłogówke. Ekipy robiły sso plus dach, okna i drzwi, hydraulika, tynki, posadzki. Zamówionego mam jeszcze dekarza i brukarza. Liczę że do 300tys spokojnie powinienem się zmieścić już z wykończeniem.

----------


## przemho

> Cześć. Dzisiaj przekroczyłem 150 tys. Mam tynki posadzki dach odeskowany z papą. Teraz robię sam ocieplenie. W tej kwocie jest także całość materiałów do ocieplenia (bez tynku) płytki do łazienek kotlowni i pralni, większość armatury sanitarnej. Nie rozliczylem się jeszcze z hydraulikiem za przyłącza i podłogówke. Ekipy robiły sso plus dach, okna i drzwi, hydraulika, tynki, posadzki. Zamówionego mam jeszcze dekarza i brukarza. Liczę że do 300tys spokojnie powinienem się zmieścić już z wykończeniem.


Nie dopisalem. Projekt tracja 2. Parterówka z poddaszem nieużytkowym. Dach 2 spadowy. Ogrzewanie gaz.

----------


## Mo-wi

> Generalnie Nala to raczej prosty projekt. Cene podniesie na pewno wysoki sufit w salonie. Im bliżej do decyzji, tym mniej ten projekt mi się podobał, ale tylko ze względu na to, ze nie ma w nim takiego małego pierdolniczka na środki czystości i narzędzia typu mop, odkurzacz. Poza tym ma wszystko co chce mieć w swoim domu. 
> Ps. Widzę, że już Pani jest na grupie


No jestem na grupie, chociaż na razie się jeszcze nie poudzielam za bardzo  :Smile:  co do braku 'pierdolniczka' to mam pewien pomysł ale musze to obgadać z architektem, zobaczymy czy się uda. A mogę spytać na jaki projekt się zdecydowałeś ostatecznie? Tez szkieletowy? Ja też kilka razy zmieniałam koncepcję ale jakoś ciągle do tej Nali wracam.

----------


## grzesio1712

@Mo-wi: zdecydowałem się na projekt Aruba  https://www.domywstylu.pl/projekt-domu-aruba.php (zmiana dachu na dwuspadowy i zmiana małego WC na pierdolniczek) 
Czekam na wycenę w technologii szkieletowej. W międzyczasie wyceniam sobie wersję murowaną i sprawdzę co bardziej się opłaca. Nala ma swój urok i bardzo podoba mi się ten projekt, no ale jest za szeroki jak na moje warunki zabudowy.

----------


## ZzKB

> Szczerze nie, absolutnie nie, cokolwiek napiszą ci teoretycy z forum.


Aktualizacja!!! Wprowadziliśmy się we wrześniu 2020. Projekt z381, powierzchnia 103 m, ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu, gaz, strop teriva, meble, sprzęt, armatura że średniej półki, bez luksusów. Koszt domu w chwili wprowadzki 350 tysięcy... Duży wkład własny przy wykończeniu. Teraz sukcesywnie dowyposażamy się... (Bez rekuperacji, rolet zewnętrznych i takich innych bajerów, podstawowa wersja domu)

----------


## Kaizen

> Koszt domu w chwili wprowadzki 350 tysięcy...


Ile w tym to koszt prądu i wody?
Zazwyczaj przy "tanich" domach okazuje się, że w kosztach nie ujęto kosztów prądu, gazu, wody, mapki, inwentaryzacji powykonawczej, kominiarza, przyłączy, ogrodzenia i wielu innych "drobiazgów" a faktura tylko na okna - reszta na czarno/szaro czy rękami teścia.

----------

